# Folding Pie and Milestones!!



## El Fiendo (Aug 7, 2009)

Now some of you may be here because you wanted to see me attempt to fold pie. If there is enough of a request for it, I'll see what I can do later. 

But for the rest of you who've yearned for pie, this is for you. The rest who've watched for months as WCG brethren have lavishly tossed about pie, this is for you. The rest who for whatever reason maybe aren't as powerful CPU wise, but wipe the floor up when it comes to GPU, this is for YOU. No longer will we remain feeling unimportant. NO LONGER will we bow down to the WCG team. We shall have our day. WE SHALL HAVE OUR PIE!

And Milestones. In an effort to save space I'm posting both of these together. Now this is going to be a bit of an undertaking as well, so I may need to grab a hand now and again keeping this going.

So now you're thinking 'well this is a blatant rip off of the WCG team and their threads'. To you naysayers I say "Your IP, location and username has been logged. Be prepared for termination." 

Also, I offer something special, something unique. I'll be watching the WCG thread for its pie winners. And if you happen to win 1 pie here and 1 pie there _on the same day_ then something magnificent will happen. You will hear a 'bleep bloop' and see a pop-up. You'll earn the soon to be coveted Multi Pie Achievement! Also, if you'd rather hear an announcer voice screaming MULTI PIE in Quake-ish or UT-ish fashion, or hear anything other than 'bleep bloop', you're SOL. You may not even hear 'bleep bloop'. But I'll be saying it.

I'll keep track of Multi Pie Achievements in a table here. I might repost the standings at the end of each month. What does it mean? So far, nothing. It could lead to something in the future though. Oh, and you can earn 1 daily and there is no limit to the amount handed out. We could potentially have 10 MPAs (new term!) handed out each day.



Name|Number of MPAs|Dates Earned
Bogmali	|
41​
|August:23 / September:18
msgclb	|
40​
|August:22 / September:18
dustyshiv	|
15​
|August:13 / September:2
mike047	|
7​
|August:5 / September:2
Oily_17|
29​
|August:14 / September:15
Buck_Nasty|
17​
|	August:12 / September:5
mx500torid|
13​
|August:1 / September:12



I'm going to post the certificates for the following milestones (to save from a cluttered thread of posting up every 10000 points).

*10k, 25k, 50k, 100k, 250k, 500k, 1 million, and every successive million*

If during the day you guys want to check for pie and your status yourself, here's a link.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 8, 2009)

Join me in applauding El Fiendo in his efforts to make folding more fun than it already is. Kudos my friend!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2009)

Dude-My head hurts trying to understand/comprehend what you just wrote but that pie link made me  (Pecan Pies own me ). Is this your way of getting back at us for not getting some pie over at WCG

Kidding aside, it will be nice to see something like the WCG has


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 8, 2009)

Ugh, getting drunk with the brother in law made me miss the pie. Not the greatest start eh? Feh.

MILESTONES!

krusha03 passed 30,000
Lampmaster passed 20,000
msgclb passed 1,700,000
mx500torid passed 1,800,000
pepsi71ocean passed 400,000
theonedub passed 20,000

I'll put down the bottle long enough tomorrow. Bogmali, feel free to ridicule me with smilies.

Oh, and its in no way getting back because it rewards people who do both. How exactly has yet to be determined.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ugh, getting drunk with the brother in law made me miss the pie. Not the greatest start eh? Feh.



It's the weekend, that's what you are meant to do 

Anyway congrats on the MPA idea, really like it, us folders are missing out on our Folding Pie.

Thanks for taking the time to help bring this team closer together with all your shenanigans.


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> But for the rest of you who've yearned for pie, this is for you. The rest who've watched for months as WCG brethren have lavishly tossed about pie, this is for you. The rest who for whatever reason maybe aren't as powerful CPU wise, but wipe the floor up when it comes to GPU, this is for YOU. No longer will we remain feeling unimportant. NO LONGER will we bow down to the WCG team. We shall have our day. WE SHALL HAVE OUR PIE!



THOSE DRIVEN TO DIVIDE US WILL HEAR OUR VOICE! ON THIS DAY... WE WILL BE IGNORED... NO MORE!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 9, 2009)

AMEN Brother hat! RISE UP!


*PIE!*






Pie you shall have Oily, bringing in what looks like rhubarb pie. Beertintedgoggles you have cigarette butt pie. Enjoy. Buck, you need to go on a diet, that much pie can't be good. Bogi, you're just greedy.

*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|08/08/09
msgclb|08/08/09
dustyshiv|08/08/09
mike047|08/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

*Milestones!*

Milestones Today
Crazyeyesreaper passes 20,000
Lampmaster passes 30,000
NastyHabits passes 90,000
Sheriff passes 1,000
theonedub passes 25,000


Milestones Yesterday
krusha03 passed 30,000
Lampmaster passed 20,000
msgclb passed 1,700,000
mx500torid passed 1,800,000
pepsi71ocean passed 400,000
theonedub passed 20,000


Users Returning Work : 38/385 (9.87%)

That's what we need to boost right there. Bogmali, you're right. That Pecan pie looks amazing on there. Pumpkin pie too. In fact, I'd take it all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG El, You pulled it off. Excellent work. Is it dynamic or do you have to enter values?


----------



## mike047 (Aug 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG El, You pulled it off. Excellent work. Is it dynamic or do you have to enter values?



look here;

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 9, 2009)

mike047 said:


> look here;
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711



Wow, I never new that was available for F@H. Learn something everyday Thank Mike!


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 9, 2009)

I only had just found it when I suggested a thread about it. I was amazed that I'd never seen a thing on it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry for the double post.

*PIE*






This is a perfect example of why I feel guilty when I game. PPD goes right down. Its cool. I got to try some lemon pie, but I'll be taking my blueberry back tomorrow. One day I'll have Bogi's key lime pie. Congratulations to Johnspack on nabbing 10th place pie though.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today
Akumos passes 500

Milestones Yesterday
Crazyeyesreaper passed 20,000
Lampmaster passed 30,000
NastyHabits passed 90,000
Sheriff passed 1,000
theonedub passed 25,000


Some good achievements, we've got a big one coming up for NastyHabits.



*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|09/08/09
msgclb|09/08/09
mike047|09/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


I'm seeing a pattern. This might have to not mean anything for awhile. Interesting note though. Dusty lost an MPA chance today due to a resurgance from... Johnspack?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

*PIE*






Not too bad. We need to get some new blood in there to scare the regulars. I want to see Bogi crapping his drawers guys.

*Milestones*

Milestones Today
Lampmaster passes 40,000
sneekypeet passes 1,200,000
theonedub passes 30,000
(more)

Milestones Yesterday
Akumos passed 500
Papahyooie passed 25,000
zappa666 passed 100,000

zappa666 hitting a big milestone today. Congrats on your 100k.




Sneeky I never knew you were that high in numbers.



*Winners of the MPA!*






dustyshiv|10/08/09
Bogmali|10/08/09
msgclb|10/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


----------



## msgclb (Aug 11, 2009)

Today's going to be a very special day. Not for me but for Buck_Nasty. So, El_Fiendo be sure to pin a certificate on Buck_Nasty tonight.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn, thanks for the heads up. He's actually already passed the big number so once Stanford is done their update, I'll snag the picture this afternoon. If I wait till tonight it might have some cock eyed number on the end of it and not look as pretty.

I'd have probably missed it till tonight, good eye.

Edit: Snagged it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pie! Oh wait*

I seem to have missed the bloody update by minutes.:shadedshu Don't get it, I've posted later than this and it was the same day. Good news is, I got the wasps. The only thing missing will be the lovely pie picture. But I assure you, Bogmali dominated me. Thoroughly. And Buck the both of us. From there on was pies of assorted type and flavor for Oily_17, mx500torid, dank1983man420, mike047 to Beertintedgoggles, msgclb and Dustyshiv. 

Sorry guys. The MPAs are handed out to everyone who's won prior. They all made it today by the numbers. 

Also, how come no one has requested to see me fold pie? I personally think that'd be an amazing sight.

Pic for tastiness!





Oh Bogi, new quote for you.


El Fiendo said:


> But I assure you, Bogmali dominated me. Thoroughly.



*
Milestones!*


Papahyooie passes 30,000
(more)

Milestones Yesterday
Lampmaster passed 40,000
sneekypeet passed 1,200,000
theonedub passed 30,000

Now this one is a bit odd. A very nice Milestone for Papahyooie, but a tremendous one hit today. Sorry to overshadow your milestone Papahyooie. Problem is Free DC isn't reporting him that high in points, even though Stanford said he achieved the milestone around 12 hours ago.

What am I talking about? This:





Congratulations Buck, most people can only dream of such numbers. Thank you for current and continued contribution.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 12, 2009)

The Free-DC folding stats failed to update today. Free-DC showed Buck_Nasty stuck at 19,988,659 points while my research shows him at least at 20,061,172.

Here's the top 10 using www.xcpus.com at about 10:30 PM CST.

Correction: I just realized my original image was not sorted for points today.





And here Free-DC update as of 11:50 PM CST, the same as 07:50 AM.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh Bogi, new quote for you.



Pinned

And before I forget....Congrats Buck....I am slowly creeping my way.......


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah, so I didn't actually miss the pie. I actually had the right day that failed to update. I was good and confused for a little bit there.

Bogi, that quote fits you.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pie!*






And Newtekie steps in out of nowhere to lay a righteous smack down on dusty to gain himself some uh, green bean and mushroom pie? 





?
Well, pie is pie. 


*Milestones*

Milestones Today
Buck_Nasty passes 20,000,000
Lampmaster passes 50,000
mx500torid passes 1,900,000
NastyHabits passes 100,000


Milestones Yesterday
Papahyooie passed 30,000

Lampmaster and NastyHabits both hit some important numbers, and mx500 looks to nearing a pretty nifty one as well. I just said pretty nifty.











*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|12/08/09
msgclb|12/08/09
Oily_17|12/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Oily swooping in and taking a delectable MPA today. Congrats Oily.


Today, when asked about his recent milestone, Buck Nasty is quoted as saying "It's not enough". He then started to punch people in their lymph nodes in an effort to combat lymphoma directly. No word as of yet on how successful he's been.

In other, unrelated, news violent lymph node punchings have seen a dramatic rise in South Florida recently, and authorities are baffled as to why.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 13, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> *Pie!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/120809.png
> 
> ...



OMG El, lymph node punching? LMFAO
I love this. I can catch up on the latest F@H Pie and get a good chuckle out of El Fiendo's twisted sense of humor. This Team is great! BTW, Green Bean & Mushroom Pie? WTF?

*Congrats to Lampmaster for coming out of the gate strong and sitting comfortably @ lucky#13 in PPD.*


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cheers El, just had a good lol

Think I will avoid South Florida... as a good punch to the _nodes_ gotta hurt like hell


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Buck, but once my new PSU gets here I'll be giving up lucky 13. Might even be able to snag mahself some pie


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pie!*






Late night pie. I snagged the results before I set out on a long lasting evening. And what happened today? Dusty strikes back with a valiant blow that has landed him another soon to be coveted MPA.

*Milestones*

Milestones Today
AthlonX2 passed 60,000
Darius_Black passed 90,000
Lampmaster passed 60,000
msgclb passed 1,800,000
paulieg passed 20,000


Milestones Yesterday
Buck_Nasty passes 20,000,000
Lampmaster passes 50,000
mx500torid passes 1,900,000
NastyHabits passes 100,000


All very nice milestones congrats everyone. 

*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|13/08/09
msgclb|13/08/09
Oily_17|13/08/09
Dustyshiv|13/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Oily snapping up another MPA, along with Dustyshiv making a return after yesterday's upset.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2009)

So... how many points must one have to achieve pie?


----------



## mike047 (Aug 14, 2009)

hat said:


> So... how many points must one have to achieve pie?



It appear to be slightly above 10K.

look here;

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't pull that much out :F


----------



## mike047 (Aug 14, 2009)

hat said:


> I can't pull that much out :F



Anything that you can do helps the science...and that is what it is all about.

THANKS for doing what you do


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 14, 2009)

I've got another gtx260 that SHOULD be coming today. I'm coming for some pie.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 14, 2009)

I want stones and pies


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey man, any time you want I'd share mine with you. My pie. Not my stones. There's something just not right about that.

*Pie!*







And Lampmaster steps in for his slice tonight, for what looks to be the first time too. In fact just nights ago he mentioned dreaming of some pie in this very thread. Am I reading this right or did he just start a week ago? Solid work dude. For the most there seems to be a couple of guys trading flavors of pie. Don't get too comfy guys, Lampmaster might be after your pie next.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today*
TechPowerup! passes 110,000,000*
AthlonX2 passes 70,000
bpgt64 passes 50,000
Dustyshiv passes 1,000,000
krusha03 passes 40,000
Lampmaster passes 70,000
paulieg passes 25,000
theonedub passes 40,000

Milestones Yesterday
AthlonX2 passed 60,000
Darius_Black passed 90,000
Lampmaster passed 60,000
msgclb passed 1,800,000
paulieg passed 20,000

Hot damn! Good work guys! 110,000,000!





I think everyone should get pie tonight. This is some good work guys.

Also accompanying that great team milestone are some great personal milestones. Dusty hits an awesome 1 million and joins the millionaire club. Congrats Dusty.





Both bpgt64 and paulieg hit some nice milestones in their quest, with paulieg already vowing to soon be grabbing pie. I say let's see what this guy is packing.










Good work guys.


*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|14/08/09
msgclb|14/08/09
Oily_17|14/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Oily again! Have you recently stepped up your game? Very nice numbers on both teams. Bogi I'd compliment you, but I'm sure you've got an ego already. Lampmaster denies Dusty an MPA tonight, much like Newtekie did earlier this week. Will Dusty make yet another comeback?


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 15, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oily again! Have you recently stepped up your game? Very nice numbers on both teams.



Nahh, just got things running smoothly in this little family of PC's, had to do some bitch slapping to get them all running together .

Hopefully have a few new babies on the way within a couple of weeks and then back to chaos getting them to settle in .


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh hell yeah! Pie!


----------



## hat (Aug 15, 2009)

F@H locks my computer up. I dunno why... the oc was stable for 1 hour in occt. I dropped the memory to 900, we'll see where it goes from here.

stable on the cpu side too, passed over 6 hours of linpack


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 15, 2009)

hat said:


> F@H locks my computer up. I dunno why... the oc was stable for 1 hour in occt. I dropped the memory to 900, we'll see where it goes from here.
> 
> stable on the cpu side too, passed over 6 hours of linpack



What gpu are you running?


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2009)

9600gso 96sp

I dropped the memory 900 but havn't had a chance to test it yet. I'll try later on


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 16, 2009)

Does it run ok at default speeds?


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 16, 2009)

hat said:


> 9600gso 96sp
> 
> I dropped the memory 900 but havn't had a chance to test it yet. I'll try later on



I run my 9600GSO's at 680/1857/880 with the fan at 100% 24/7 

Shaders will make the most difference when folding so you can cut back on the memory to save some heat.

Sometimes I get a slow down but I also crunch with the same pc, but no lockups.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 16, 2009)

C'mon Buck. Time to sticky this thread, and throw the free-dc link into the OP. Slacker!

Edit: I see El Fiendo added the link already...


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pie!*






What did I say yesterday? Lampmaster was coming for more? Today he steps in front of Beertintedgoggles for his slice. I still have no idea what grey pie is. And with newtekie stepping in for 10th place pie, we see two denials of the MPA tonight. Sorry Dustyshiv and msgclb.

*Milestones*

Milestones Today
Akumos passes 1,000
DanTheBanjoman passes 250,000
deathmore passes 200,000
Lampmaster passes 80,000
paulieg passes 30,000
ShiBDiB passes 40,000
thoughtdisorder passes 500,000


Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerup! passed 110,000,000
AthlonX2 passed 70,000
bpgt64 passed 50,000
Dustyshiv passed 1,000,000
krusha03 passed 40,000
Lampmaster passed 70,000
paulieg passed 25,000
theonedub passed 40,000

We have Dan and thoughtdisorder tonight earning some certificates. I'm going to update the first post on what totals will get your certificate posted up.










Good job guys.


*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|15/08/09
Buck_Nasty|15/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

We actually have 3 denials tonight, one from a newcomer. Dustyshiv and msgclb both were denied an MPA along with Oily_17. His place in WCG was taken then none other than Buck. Congrats on your MPA buck.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 16, 2009)

El Fiendo, your milestone updates are hilarious.


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I run my 9600GSO's at 680/1857/880 with the fan at 100% 24/7
> 
> Shaders will make the most difference when folding so you can cut back on the memory to save some heat.
> 
> Sometimes I get a slow down but I also crunch with the same pc, but no lockups.



after dropping it to 900 it seems fine  I let it run while I was doing some other stuff for a little while, went to 78% or something no lockup


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2009)

I got my first F@H unit in since a while 

looks like the memory was buggering out on me.

oily, I am gonna try to run it at 680/1800. This would bring a nice boost in gaming over what I was running before 

is that on the 48sp or 96sp model though??


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 16, 2009)

96sp version both cards.

Seems that bumping the shaders up will help your PPD, try it out, and you could even lower the memory more and see if it makes any difference.

Just keep an eye on temps as these cards can run hot - 70C with fan running 100%


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2009)

My card has no temp sensor. =\

I do have a zalman fv900 on it with mx-2 paste though. It should be fine.

Hm, I tried OCCT and there were no artifacts but the letters got corrupted. I'll take that as unstable. :/


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Bogi I'd compliment you, but I'm sure you've got an ego already?



 Unsure if I should take that as a compliment or an insult

Also unsure where the "Ego" part came about.........If I am having that impression on you even after we've agreed that it is all for the sake of recruiting/boosting F@H members, I am just plain lost

EDIT: What a complete jack@##


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 17, 2009)

Bogi, I would've thought you could spot a ribbing by now. Besides, you're in the standings everyday so I'd be shocked if you didn't have an ego. You have grabbed an MPA daily after all.

In fact, I think I may have a favor to ask you.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> In fact, I think I may have a favor to ask you.




So let me get this straight, you branded me as having an "Ego" and then ask me for a favor

Got ur PM.......I guess I don't have a choice don't I


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 17, 2009)

Bogi, you're the vile byproduct of evil and its cousin. Why wouldn't I brand you and then ask you a favor. In fact I'd be silly not to.






And it appears Lampmaster was evicted. A good 2 day incursion on his part, but msgclb and Dustyshiv both rallied to reclaim their place in the top ten.

*Milestones*
Milestones Today
AthlonX2 passes 80,000
babbage1202 passes 500
Darkrealms passes 700,000
Lampmaster passes 90,000
MrSemi passes 500
mx500torid passes 2,000,000
paulieg passes 40,000
theonedub passes 50,000


Milestones Yesterday
Akumos passed 1,000
DanTheBanjoman passed 250,000
deathmore passed 200,000
Lampmaster passed 80,000
paulieg passed 30,000
ShiBDiB passed 40,000
thoughtdisorder passed 500,000

Lampmaster is sneaking up on his first 100k milestone. Looks like tomorrow at this pace. But today we had mx500torid hitting an awesome 2 million! You're now a F@H multimillionaire. That's alot of 'i's and 'l's. Congrats dude.






We have theonedub, another new member, cranking past his 50k milestone tonight too.





By the way dude, when I was searching your name I found you have a client crunching team 0, so I assume you've got a client with an empty team field. I'll send you a PM in case you don't see this here.


*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	16/08/09
msgclb|	16/08/09
Oily_17|	16/08/09
Dustyshiv|	16/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Dustyshiv and msgclb both make a showing tonight, along with Oily_17 to boot Buck back out of the MPAs. Good work guys, but I'm kind of rooting for Buck to come a killing. All we'd need is paulie with his GTX 260 stepping in to stir things right up.

 Good work Bogi, you're going to break my plan for the MPAs with your continued membership.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Dustyshiv and msgclb both make a showing tonight, *along with Oily_17 to boot Buck back out of the MPAs.*


I'm gunnin for a constant 8-10th place. Found out I had 4 crunchers running @ 70%. Now they are at 100% and the Q9550 is on it way to me.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm gunnin for a constant 8-10th place. Found out I had 4 crunchers running @ 70%. Now they are at 100% and the Q9550 is on it way to me.



Going to have to make you work for *my* slice of pie Buck 

Should have a 940 here tomorrow for my K9A2, all I need now is to fill those 4 empty slots with some folding power


----------



## msgclb (Aug 17, 2009)

It appears that El Fiendo missed the pie!
*Pie*


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Found out I had 4 crunchers running @ 70%. Now they are at 100% and the Q9550 is on it way to me.



Hmmnn, all of my crunchers are set to no more than 70% (all 44 cores), wondering what my output would be like had they've been set to 100% I just refuse to do it because I've had some stability issues in the past so I kinda like learned my lesson





msgclb said:


> It appears that El Fiendo missed the pie!




 Not surprised at all and El FYI, I'm not just a member I'm also the President (MPA Club)........ Ow is that what you call an "Ego"? OK so I'm guilty then


----------



## mike047 (Aug 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hmmnn, *all of my crunchers are set to no more than 70% (all 44 cores), wondering what my output would be like had they've been set to 100% I just refuse to do it because I've had some stability issues in the past so I kinda like learned my lesson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can fix that, TRUST ME... you can run at 100% and not have stability issues.  I ran over 140 cores for over two years without issue.  Every box overclocked, dual cores and quads. All on air in 80-95f ambient.  It can be done


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> You can fix that, TRUST ME... you can run at 100% and not have stability issues.  I ran over 140 cores for over two years without issue.  Every box overclocked, dual cores and quads. All on air in 80-95f ambient.  It can be done



I will probably do that to the dedicated ones that don't do but fold and crunch I will leave my main rig at 70% since I use that for everything else


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 17, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It appears that El Fiendo missed the pie!
> *Pie*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090817/WCG-F@H-2009-08-17-1.jpg



I didn't miss it persay. There was a link there, but instead of being pointed at "http://img.techpowerup.org/090817/160809944.png" it was pointed at "http://techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090817/160809944.png" the uploader page. That's what I get for a late night post. Thanks for the cover though.



bogmali said:


> Hmmnn, all of my crunchers are set to no more than 70% (all 44 cores), wondering what my output would be like had they've been set to 100% I just refuse to do it because I've had some stability issues in the past so I kinda like learned my lesson
> Not surprised at all and El FYI, I'm not just a member I'm also the President (MPA Club)........ Ow is that what you call an "Ego"? OK so I'm guilty then



Ok, you can have the self proclaimed title President of the MPAs, but its only self proclaimed! We have to wait and see what they're for, which one of these days I'm going to spitball some ideas at Buck and perhaps Paulieg.



oily_17 said:


> Going to have to make you work for *my* slice of pie Buck
> Should have a 940 here tomorrow for my K9A2, all I need now is to fill those 4 empty slots with some folding power



That's what I want to see! You guys got to fight, for the right, to PARRRRRRR-Tay!

Updated the post to show the Pie!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I didn't miss it persay. There was a link there, but instead of being pointed at "http://img.techpowerup.org/090817/160809944.png" it was pointed at "http://techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090817/160809944.png" the uploader page. That's what I get for a late night post. Thanks for the cover though.



If you want to get the last folding update you have to be a late night guy. I find that I fall asleep before the last update but last night I checked if I had used enough electricity when I got up to visit the little boys room! Today I can't get into the Free-DC site.

I won't be getting any pie tonight as two of my cards stopped folding. I had to erase the folders and restart the cards to get them to start folding.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 17, 2009)

That's ok, I'm going to be dropping off the radar soon here, so my place will be up for grabs. I'm about to part out 1 rig entirely as most of my stuff I said I was going to sell has already sold without the need for a sale thread. After this I plan to be coming back i7. The only problem is I've got a few RMAs to go through and a bunch of home repair as well. Some lucky chaps are going to get 3rd place pie for a few weeks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 17, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Going to have to make you work for *my* slice of pie Buck
> 
> Should have a 940 here tomorrow for my K9A2, all I need now is to fill those 4 empty slots with some folding power



*And work for it I will*. I have some nice expectations for the 9550 with a healthy overclock on water. 

The K9A2/PII 940 is a new rig for you? If so, very nice. What are you planning to fill it with?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2009)

Just cracked the Top 20 Producer list on ExtremeOC stats  Im thinking top 100 in the near future


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 18, 2009)

Only 18 to go, you'll be there in no time. My post is late again but not too bad. I always forget how long system builds take. 

*Pie!*






We have a new name tonight stepping in to remove Dustyshiv from the MPAs. DanMiner skyrocketed into contention today with a PPD spike straight out of nowhere. Do we have a new top 10 contender?

*Milestones*
Milestones Today
Lampmaster passes 100,000 
paulieg passes 50,000 


Milestones Yesterday 
AthlonX2 passed 80,000 
babbage1202 passed 500 
Darkrealms passed 700,000 
Lampmaster passed 90,000 
MrSemi passed 500 
mx500torid passed 2,000,000 
paulieg passed 40,000 
theonedub passed 50,000 


Lampmaster flys past 100k, followed by paulieg smashing through 50k. I do believe he is holding true on his promise to hit the top. He recently pegged 10k on Extreme Overclocking Stats, but it looks like Free-DC had a different cut off. Looks like he's coming for pie tomorrow though.










*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	17/08/09
msgclb|	17/08/09
Oily_17|	17/08/09
Buck_Nasty|17/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Buck stepping and almost knocking Oily out of the WCG pie tonight. Looks like Buck might be more of a regular to the MPA function. Having been ejected again, Dustyshiv can only shake his fist at DanMiner and prepare for another night. Nicely done everyone.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *And work for it I will*. I have some nice expectations for the 9550 with a healthy overclock on water.
> 
> The K9A2/PII 940 is a new rig for you? If so, very nice. What are you planning to fill it with?



Had the mobo for awhile now, just never got round to getting a CPU, found the 940 cheap so could not pass it up (damned post is delayed till wednesday ).
Hope to add 2 more GTX260's to the ones I have and put them all on the board, but that will have to wait for a few weeks, I have other things to sort out first.

I should be getting my Q9550, for my everyday rig, up and running within a couple of weeks as well (if I ever stop buying more parts ) I tried it out under water but was not that impressed, couldn't get 4Ghz stable, but I will try again when all the case/parts are together.

Post up your results when you get yours running, hopefully you will see 4Ghz from yours.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pie!*






Oof. Looks like I'm booted straight out of the top 10. Lampmaster surging upward to claim the last slice as DanMiner holds steadily onto 9th place. This looks like pie could see quite a few different hands in the coming weeks.

*Milestones*
Milestones Today
CamelJock passed 1,800,000


Milestones Yesterday 
Lampmaster passes 100,000 
paulieg passes 50,000 

Pretty quiet on the milestone front today, Johnspack however is creeping up on becoming a F@H multimillionaire. 


*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	18/08/09
msgclb|	18/08/09
Oily_17|	18/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Dustyshiv being denied an MPA again, but he is joined by Buck tonight. Oily_17 played a hand in denying WCG pie to Buck tonight and has successfully kept him clear of the MPAs. Competition is starting to heat up for these here.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oily_17 played a hand in denying WCG pie to Buck tonight and has successfully kept him clear of the MPAs. Competition is starting to heat up for these here.




Maybe I should take it easy on the big man , and let him have some pie...ahh maybe not  

Have a feeling he will end up crushing me when he gets all his rigs going.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 19, 2009)

I say kick him all you can while you still can. If you know he's going to be out of your reach, then dominate the spirit and life out of him while you still have a chance. No mercy Oily. No mercy.

Buck! Hope you get pie tonight!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> No mercy Oily. No mercy.




Take his advice to heart, he has first hand experience


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2009)

Im attempting my run at pie today. What time is final cutoff?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not sure, it looks like it usually gets updated around 9pm MST, and that's usually the final cutoff I see when I post up, so in about 5 hours. It seems to vary though and I haven't been able to peg down a system their updates run on. Most times I log on and hope that the pie matches 'todays top 10' which is usually wildly different from other sites (not unexpected). I've checked at 1 am before and it was changed, but last night I didn't get at the computer until 1:30am and it was still the prior day. It's kind of puzzling.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm not sure, it looks like it usually gets updated around 9pm MST, and that's usually the final cutoff I see when I post up, so in about 5 hours. It seems to vary though and I haven't been able to peg down a system their updates run on. Most times I log on and hope that the pie matches 'todays top 10' which is usually wildly different from other sites (not unexpected). I've checked at 1 am before and it was changed, but last night I didn't get at the computer until 1:30am and it was still the prior day. It's kind of puzzling.



There's two questions here. One, when do I have to have a run complete to be used in an update? Second, when does the final update occur?

I haven't a clue to the first question. For the second question I have found that the final update usually occurs just before midnight, CST. At times I have to wait until 1 am or later if I'm awake. I'd agree it is puzzling!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah sounds a little difficult to nail down. So far so good for my run tonight.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I say kick him all you can while you still can. If you know he's going to be out of your reach, then dominate the spirit and life out of him while you still have a chance. No mercy Oily. No mercy.
> 
> Buck! Hope you get pie tonight!



Well, I think he has me beat today 

One of my rigs was BSOD'ing, nailed it down to a stick of ram.That's the third set of ram I have killed so far on my crunchers...I am running out of DDR, I think it is time to RMA some of the dead ones.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pie!*






Lampmaster cold cocks me straight out of pie tonight by a mere 351 points. Aided by theonedub who grabs his first slice tonight. First off, I'll have my revenge. Second, let's see who else you can knock out.


*Milestones*
Milestones Today
AthlonX2 passed 100,000 
M3TAL_L0RD passed 500 
mosheen passed 2,000 
MrSemi passed 1,000 
msgclb passed 1,900,000 
theonedub passed 80,000 


Milestones Yesterday 
CamelJock passed 1,800,000 

So that's two F@H multimillionaires coming? Or were we up to 3? We'll catch when you guys pass that, promise. However, here and now we have AthlonX2 snatching a cool 100k. Congrats dude.







*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	19/08/09
msgclb|	19/08/09
Buck_Nasty |19/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

You're right Oily, he smacked you but good to grab a delicious MPA. Look at that pecan pie.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 21, 2009)

Lost 2 posts to this connectivity issue thing. So, lets try this again!

*Pie!*






Solaris has his way with me tonight, thoroughly demonstrating dominance by beating me with a mere 70 points. Such a low point spread is a smack to my face and a clear challenge on his part. At least I think it is. He grabs himself 10th place pie tonight and fulfills his earlier claim of glory. Meanwhile, Lampmaster makes himself at home in the top 10 snacking on pie.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today
IRA_FBi passed 20,000 
Papahyooie passed 40,000 
stuff passed 2,000 
vanyots passed 500,000 


Milestones Yesterday
AthlonX2 passed 100,000 
M3TAL_L0RD passed 500 
mosheen passed 2,000 
MrSemi passed 1,000 
msgclb passed 1,900,000 
theonedub passed 80,000 

We have vanyots hitting a cool 500k, which is pretty cool because I don't think I've seen vanyots around the forums. Perhaps just a lurker? Anyways, congrats on your 500k dude.







*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	20/08/09
msgclb|	20/08/09
Buck_Nasty |20/08/09
mike_047|20/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Tonight Buck gets a hand from mike_047 in denying Oily an MPA. Both had a nice showing at the WCG pie dispersal, cementing their names into the MPAs tonight. Mike comes back to reclaim some prior glory and show that he is still an MPA contender. Let's see if he can hold on to it now.


Bogi, I guess you're going to have to wait till tomorrow to see a certificate up here.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Bogi, I guess you're going to have to wait till tomorrow to see a certificate up here.



No worries, it's all on my sig


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 21, 2009)

dunno if im continueing as my gpu temps and ambients are cause for worry, also the electric bill came today :|


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on the 5 Mil Boggy!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pie!*







Solaris and Lampmaster have started moving in their furniture, as they have handily kept me and Dustyshiv out of contention today. This increase in people vying for the top 10 in the past week has seemed to be a major factor in our PPD today at 450k, congrats goes to everyone on hitting some new highs in our team PPD. We're almost at half a million, which would send us right up near the top teams.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today
bogmali passed 5,000,000 
Papahyooie passed 50,000 
theonedub passed 90,000 


Milestones Yesterday
IRA_FBi passed 20,000 
Papahyooie passed 40,000 
stuff passed 2,000 
vanyots passed 500,000 


Papahyooie showing his stuff today as he busts past 50k, just after passing 40k yesterday. If he keeps up this pace he'll be grabbing some spaces up in the top 20.





Oh, and I suppose I should acknowledge him too. But only because it is such an awesome achievement. Very few can say to have hit this number, and Bogmali isn't showing signs of slowing down. Congrats on your 5 millionth point Bogi, here's hoping I see another 5 million more out of you. 







*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	21/08/09
msgclb|	21/08/09
Buck_Nasty |21/08/09
Oily_17|21/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Tough break for Mike tonight, however Buck snags himself yet another MPA. Also, Oily makes a glorious comeback grabbing himself an MPA. And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 22, 2009)

In the Top100 now  Looks like I will break 100k tonight- next stop 250k


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pie!*






I've lost all hope for pie until I get my i7 rig. In which case I'll laugh and bludgeon my way back up to #3. Today Buck kept up the PPD that puts him _*ahead*_ of the total daily output of all but 98 F@H teams. I'd hate to see how crowded your computer room(s?) is(are?). 

Solaris and Lampmaster snatch a slice today, but they better watch out. Theonedub is putting out some pretty nice numbers and the boy looks hungry.



*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
proletariandan passes 10,000 
theonedub passes 100,000 



Milestones Yesterday
bogmali passed 5,000,000 
Papahyooie passed 50,000 
theonedub passed 90,000


See what I mean? Here we have theonedub hitting minimum 10k a day. Congrats on your 100k milestone. Looks like we've got some fresh blood mucking things up in the top 10. Joining theonedub tonight is Proletariandan passing 10k. Good work guys.











*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	22/08/09
msgclb|	22/08/09
mike_047|22/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Buck falls short tonight with the only consolation that he wasn't knocked out by Oily_17. Perhaps another night Buck. Congrats on Mike on another return tonight, you're now tied with Buck on total MPAs. Neck and neck rivalry perhaps?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got all your late night pie action happening right here. I know you're going, 'you sure have an odd update schedule that ranges all times of the night'. I counter by saying 'I recently found out that I'm a robot Jesus'. 


*Pie!*






Having provided myself with another 'I called it' moment, I have decided to open up a thread on GeneralNonsense.net that is essentially me being Miss Cleo and psychic-ing up the message boards a notch. Theonedub smashes in with all the fury of the Kool Aid man, snatching himself 9th place pie tonight, which is also his first pie slice. With the help of Dustyshiv, they've knocked out Solaris and Lampmaster before they could get complacent in the top 10. I predict Solaris and Lampmaster will both be back with vengeance in their eyes soon however. 


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
krusha03 passes 50,000
mosheen passes 5,000
msgclb passes 2,000,000
newtekie1 passes 5,000,000
Papahyooie passes 60,000
Squirrely passes 90,000


Milestones Yesterday
proletariandan passes 10,000 
theonedub passes 100,000 

We've got quite a few milestones calling for a posting tonight. Tonight we have a member since '07 hitting a spectacular milestone, joining only 3 other teammates that have earned this awesome achievement. Congrats newtekie on hitting 5 million tonight.






We have someone else tossing up multimillion milestones tonight, with msgclb becoming a genuine F@H multimillionaire. His achievement is even more impressive when you notice his join date to our folding team was mere months ago. If he keeps cranking out numbers like this, he'll be hitting 5 million too in no time. 







Bringing up the rear with the last featured milestone tonight is krusha03 who breaks 50k tonight. With only a few months under his belt, he'll see quite a few more certificates with his name up here in the months to come. Congrats man.







*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	23/08/09
msgclb|	23/08/09
Oily_17|23/08/09
Dustyshiv|23/08/09
Buck_Nasty|23/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Buck, Oily and Dusty all exact their revenge tonight by snapping up MPAs. Glad to see that there are quite a few faces vying for top spots, this may work out after all. 


I have also decided I need to get out of my basement more often. Tonight I found myself just sitting at the empty desktop with a folding console open. I was watching the work unit progress as I listened to Wagnerian war operas. I took it as a sign of a problem and thought it might be best if I socialize with organic objects. Maybe.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL, I'm just glad that I do not have to contend for 8th, 9th, or 10th place to get some pie action. Positions 6 thru 10 ATM are currently unstable or should I say "inconsistent" due to the PPD fluctuation (depending on the time of the day the update is captured). I see this trend continuing because some of our mates will get owned by the "Updates" thus losing their places in the top ten 

Only one solution guys and gals........and I am issuing this as a challenge to all _(except for you OP unless you're going to be more capable this time)_

*Kick it up a notch and try to contend for the #2 spot on down (can't touch Buck ATM:shadedshu) for the "daily top ten"*


----------



## msgclb (Aug 24, 2009)

bogmali said:


> LOL, I'm just glad that I do not have to contend for 8th, 9th, or 10th place to get some pie action. Positions 6 thru 10 ATM are currently unstable or should I say "inconsistent" due to the PPD fluctuation (depending on the time of the day the update is captured). I see this trend continuing because some of our mates will get owned by the "Updates" thus losing their places in the top ten
> 
> Only one solution guys and gals........and I am issuing this as a challenge to all _(except for you OP unless you're going to be more capable this time)_
> 
> *Kick it up a notch and try to contend for the #2 spot on down (can't touch Buck ATM:shadedshu) for the "daily top ten"*



I still haven't figured out how I jumped up to position 3 during the last few days after getting knocked out of the top 10.

Today it looks like several guys are trying to knock me back down. Time for another GTX 260!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Time for another GTX 260!



 Same here, I have some GPU's on standby just in case the OP starts making his move towards the top


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 24, 2009)

More capable? MORE CAPABLE?! Oh buddy you just opened the floodgates on the dam that was holding a 'Lake Mead' amount of sewage back, and you're standing downstream. I'm going to break every last one of your fingers, defecate on them, and then break em all again. I'm going to ravenously molest your corpse with PPD. I'm going to kick your ass so hard you'll be thinking it was an unlikely duo of Jesus Christ and Magnum PI kicking your ass. I'm going to build a bridge between your heart and mine using nothing but love as a construction material, and then I'll dance around naked as I burn it to the ground.


Sleep well tonight Bogi. I suspect it will be one of your last chances to.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> More capable? MORE CAPABLE?! Oh buddy you just opened the floodgates on the dam that was holding a 'Lake Mead' amount of sewage back, and you're standing downstream. I'm going to break every last one of your fingers, defecate on them, and then break em all again. I'm going to ravenously molest your corpse with PPD. I'm going to kick your ass so hard you'll be thinking it was an unlikely duo of Jesus Christ and Magnum PI kicking your ass. I'm going to build a bridge between your heart and mine using nothing but love as a construction material, and then I'll dance around naked as I burn it to the ground.
> 
> 
> Sleep well tonight Bogi. I suspect it will be one of your last chances to.



OMG, there is so much sig worthy material here. *El, have you ever thought of writing children's books?*


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2009)

I think 9th place will be my home whenever the weather says both my cards can fold. 

btw- El, that was my second slice, I'll be taking my third tonight  Hopefully many more to come


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang.. no pie today.. But I'll be back. My PPD is recovering from a two day lan party I just gone done with.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2009)

With the hot weather coming back this weekend I will not be contending for pie  Probably only run for 6 hours if that.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I suspect it will be one of your last chances to.



Actually if you act now since my production has dropped cause I am away from my rigs, you probably can overtake me on the daily productions alone

And do I need to remind you about this....



El Fiendo said:


> *Why did I ever feel like I could wage a folding war against a man that clearly has too much time and resources. *
> 
> Damn you, Bogmali. Damn you.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 25, 2009)

But you bother me Bogi. You make me want to hurt things.

My mistake onedub, congrats on multiple slices then.


*Pie!*






Today is more or less a mirror of yesterday with only a few guys shifting place. Every name is the same though. Way to go guys, its going to be a boring update. More fighting next time please. 


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
Dustyshiv passes 1,100,000 
GilbertQC passes 700,000 


Milestones Yesterday
krusha03 passes 50,000
mosheen passes 5,000
msgclb passes 2,000,000
newtekie1 passes 5,000,000
Papahyooie passes 60,000
Squirrely passes 90,000



Nothing too much to report tonight, GilbertQC looks to be approaching 1 million, I'll be sure to catch it.



*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	24/08/09
msgclb|	24/08/09
Oily_17|24/08/09
Dustyshiv|24/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

The only news tonight seems to be Buck just missing out on an MPA. Perhaps Bogi's challenge will help liven things up even more in the top 10. Hell, I'd pay to see Bogi knocked to 11th in PPD daily, even if I was only 10th place.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> But you bother me Bogi. You make me want to hurt things.



Yeah blame it on me



El Fiendo said:


> pay to see Bogi knocked to 11th in PPD daily, even if I was only 10th place.


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2009)

How much are you willing to pay? I could build a super folder out of an i7 system w/ an asus supercomputer board and a bunch of GTX295's... but you'd have to pay for it


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 26, 2009)

Heh, yours will have to wait until both of mine are built. Though, believe me, you're in line.


*Pie!*





You're right Bogi, the waters from 8th and up are stagnant. Not much movement at all. Only thing that really happened today is Newtekie made a show that he's still got what it takes to place. Seems to me the top 10 minimum PPD has upped itself a bit in the past 2 weeks. Might explain our very nice daily PPD.



*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
babbage1202 passes 1,000 
bigruckus45 passes 20,000 
kisr10 passes 200 
Papahyooie passes 70,000 
qamulek passes 90,000 



Milestones Yesterday
Dustyshiv passes 1,100,000 
GilbertQC passes 700,000 



Some very nice numbers, and looks like we'll have some certificates coming up from some of these guys real soon.



*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	25/08/09
msgclb|	25/08/09
Buck_Nasty|25/08/09
Dustyshiv|25/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Buck flexes his muscles yet again to grab an MPA, joined by the usual cast and crew it seems. Bogi, you seem to be a permanent fixture. $50 US to the men who knock Bogi out of the MPAs. Serious.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 26, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Bogi, you seem to be a permanent fixture.







El Fiendo said:


> $50 US to the men who knock Bogi out of the MPAs. Serious.



Only $50 and then you say "You're Serious":shadedshu

Let's see how many takers you'll get, stingy bastard


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, I'm only paying $20 US to the men who knock out Buck. You should be flattered.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 27, 2009)

*Pie!*





Heh heh heh. Not entirely sure how I managed this, but I snuck into the top 10 today for my 10th place pie. I should probably be closer to 14th place, but I guess I can't complain about our PPD as we come close to our all time highest output in a day. Keep it up guys, lets keep hitting bigger numbers.



*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
D3mon_Of_Th3_F4LL passes 100,000



Milestones Yesterday
babbage1202 passes 1,000 
bigruckus45 passes 20,000 
kisr10 passes 200 
Papahyooie passes 70,000 
qamulek passes 90,000 



Another longtime member hitting a milestone today, and also one who's silent on the forums. If you see this, drop in sometime. In the meantime, congrats.







*Winners of the MPA!*






Bogmali|	26/08/09
msgclb|	26/08/09
Oily_17|26/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Oily comes back for an MPA tonight after being pie blocked by Buck in the night before. And as for me? Well I denied Dusty an MPA tonight as I took 10th place pie just ahead of him. I don't expect to see myself ahead for much longer though. Then again, my HX1000 just arrived and the other shipment is enroute.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 28, 2009)

*Oven Broke*

So, my computer BSOD'ed due to GPU error and then it wouldn't post. Unfortunately by the time it got back up I missed the pie update. So everyone's going to have to look at an exciting chart tonight.

*Chart!*


1|Buck_Nasty |86,942 
2 |bogmali |40,696 
3|mx500torid|32,353 
4 |msgclb | 30,335 
5 |  mike047 | 27,221
6| dank1983man420 | 26,823 
7 |Oily_17 | 26,233 
8 |Beertintedgoggles | 19,171 
9 |  Dustyshiv |11,489 
10 |  El_Fiendo | 10,071 
Hehe, bright side of tonight is that looks my girl earned her BSOD. Folded the crap out of that 9800GTX and it still keeps refusing to die. Anyways, as I enjoy my piece of chart (healthy and nutritious!) I congratulate Dusty on his 9th place piece of delicious chart. With a showing here, he should be a shoe in for the MPAs tonight. 

Everyone else enjoy your chart. I hear its got plenty of fiber to help make you all nice and regular. Don't forget kids, fiber is your friend!

<<Edit: If you want pie, msgclb is hooking up the crowd.>>


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
briar7 passed 300,000 
KH0UJ passed 1,000 
Lampmaster passed 200,000 
sneekypeet passed 1,300,000 



Milestones Yesterday
D3mon_Of_Th3_F4LL passes 100,000


So today we've got a few things happening. First things off we've got Kh0uj hitting some numbers early on only a day after starting to fold. While this isn't one of the one's I usually feature, I think you deserve a mention. At this pace we should see a 10k quickly. Welcome to the addiction, please seat yourself.

On to pretty certifcates, we've got Lampmaster and briar7 earning theirs today as the smash past 200k and 300k respectively. Congrats guys.










*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	27/08/09
msgclb|	27/08/09
Oily_17|27/08/09
Buck_Nasty|27/08/09
dustyshiv|27/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Yep, here we have dusty coming in and snapping up some MPA. Thankfully you 5 here got pie in MPA format tonight. Not only will you be regular due to fibrous chart, but you'll have sated you sweet tooth!


Bogi, what comes to mind when I say 'raffle'?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> *Oven Broke*
> 
> So, my computer BSOD'ed due to GPU error and then it wouldn't post. Unfortunately by the time it got back up I missed the pie update. So everyone's going to have to look at an exciting chart tonight.
> 
> ...



Here's the pretty picture that goes with that table!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 28, 2009)

There is definitely something wrong with my rigs if I'm only getting 40K PPD

Will find out tonight


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 28, 2009)

So, did you save a pic ahead of time or do you have some sly method of snapping it up off Free-DC?


This may sound odd coming from me, but I hope its nothing too bad, Bogi.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> There is definitely something wrong with my rigs if I'm only getting 40K PPD
> 
> Will find out tonight



And Im only getting 30k yea something wrong like not enough firepower
(30k three times but hoping for more)


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 28, 2009)

So Bogi, what does come to mind with the word raffle?

To everyone else, where do you see the MPAs going?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So, did you save a pic ahead of time or do you have some sly method of snapping it up off Free-DC?
> 
> 
> This may sound odd coming from me, but I hope its nothing too bad, Bogi.



No! It just happened to be the last update I did around midnight before going to bed. I was just lucky enough to have not clicked the refresh button before reading your post!


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 28, 2009)

Oo, thanks for the catch, I really appreciate it. I knew I was cutting it close, and I missed the update by 18 minutes.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So Bogi, what does come to mind with the word raffle?



So are you suggesting a folding raffle similar to the WCG?

Not a bad idea though, let's get Buck's input on this


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, similar yes. But with the added addition of MPAs. 

What I was thinking for the MPAs was almost like a voucher. For every 5 MPAs you earn 1 extra name in the hat (numbers are to be determined, this is an example). The MPAs are the property of the folder/cruncher who earned them and as such, can be dealt with as the owner feels. 

For instance, in the raffle everyone gets their name in the hat (we'll figure out requirements / rules later). However those with MPAs show a dedicated contribution level by being in the top 10 on both teams. I could choose to use 20 MPAs to give myself 5 chances to win (4 extra slips of paper with my name + my initial slip of paper) or I could choose not to use them. I could hand them out to my friends, or perhaps I find some brand new person to the team who looks like he/she could use the extra chance for the prize. We'd stipulate no monetary exchange, though I doubt that'd happen.

But yea, something along them lines. Its pretty rough and could use fleshing out but that was my idea for the MPAs. Something along those lines anyways. I'd kind of like to reward people who frequent the top 10 but don't earn MPAs with a similar system. I might have to retroactively award the 'top 10 vouchers' but that'd be minor. 

Anyways, what are your thoughts guys?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pie!*







Tonight's top story: a hobo has stolen 10th place pie tonight in what can only be described as a brazen show of balls. Here we see Homeless grabbing his first folding slice as he squeaks in just behind the now regular looking top 9.

Also, holy crap Buck. That's a hell of alot of PPD output today. 124k? Damn.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
AndyBroke passes 70,000 
blackdemon passes 1,000,000 



Milestones Yesterday
Milestones Today 
briar7 passed 300,000 
KH0UJ passed 1,000 
Lampmaster passed 200,000 
sneekypeet passed 1,300,000 


Here we see another long time member hits a big milestone, and becomes a F@H millionaire. Congrats to blackdemon on his first 1 million points. It's odd, blackdemon hasn't been active on the forums for a few months, and only has 6 posts total. Kinda neat seeing him have 1 million points in F@H.







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	28/08/09
msgclb|	28/08/09
Oily_17|28/08/09
Buck_Nasty|28/08/09
dustyshiv|28/08/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

The same 5 as yesterday make a repeat appearance today, almost as if they were some how collaborating with each other to do this. I think these guys are rigging the MPAs. Especially that Bogi chap. Congrats to Buck to moving up to 8th in output yesterday. You show them crunchers how its done.


----------



## GIGGLA (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for congrats and the nice certificate


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2009)

GIGGLA said:


> Thanks for congrats and the nice certificate


Ah, we have identified blackdemon's alias. Many congrat's on your accomplishment Giggla and thanks for sticking in there for the long run.




El Fiendo said:


> Also, holy crap Buck. That's a hell of alot of PPD output today. 124k? Damn.



It appears to be leftover updates from the day before. I can assure you that I'm not pulling 124K PPD *right now*. Give me a few weeks and then we will talk.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 29, 2009)

Gratz Mike049 for 3 mil  and for all the help! Great guy here!!!


----------



## mike047 (Aug 29, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Gratz Mike049 for 3 mil  and for all the help! Great guy here!!!



COOL, I had not noticed that I was even close.

Just plugging away

6m total
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=mike047


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 29, 2009)

oops I cant count 6 mil still alot of electricity.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 29, 2009)

mike047 said:


> COOL, I had not noticed that I was even close.
> 
> Just plugging away
> 
> ...



Junge Liberale im Kreisverband Oldenburg Stadt (730)  

You get around!


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 30, 2009)

GIGGLA said:


> Thanks for congrats and the nice certificate



Not a problem, I'll be sure to add you to the Current status thread.

Buck, I'm going to hold you to it.

*Pie!*






The only thing different tonight is Lampmaster has moved back in for some pie. Also, I suppose I can say that I'll soon be moving back in for my pie. That and according to a few people in other threads, they're going to be up for pie soon themselves. We'll mess up the top 10 yet.

*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
IRA_FBi passes 25,000 
Jizzler passes 1,200,000 
mike047 passes 3,000,000 
Solaris17 passes 750,000 



Milestones Yesterday
AndyBroke passes 70,000 
blackdemon passes 1,000,000 


2 featured stones tonight as IRA_FBi and mike047 earn some certificates. Mike adds another million to his pot with 3 million to TPU, 6 million overall, while IRA_FBi folds on his 4830 with dedication to bring him his 25k tonight. I can't do it personally, but give yourselves the football ass smack and a 'good hussle' for me. Congrats guys.













*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	29/08/09
msgclb|	29/08/09
Oily_17|29/08/09
Buck_Nasty|29/08/09
dustyshiv|29/08/09
mx500torid| 29/08/09 
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Ok, they're conspiring and rigging this. Not too much to say tonight as a result, just looks like everyone is setting up tents like they expect to be here for awhile. Nothing against you guys, but I hope someone comes in and knocks you all out. Maybe Tom Selleck. Though I must say Buck, nice job moving up to 7th place in WCG.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

I think ya missed that guy hanging on to 10th place pea pie on cruncing side. Looks like his first MPA.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 30, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I think ya missed that guy hanging on to 10th place pea pie on cruncing side. Looks like his first MPA.



So you think it should look like this...



Bogmali|	29/08/09
msgclb|29/08/09
Oily_17|29/08/09
Buck_Nasty|29/08/09
dustyshiv|29/08/09
mx500torid|29/08/09

I agree!

I also believe this was the last crunching update for 29/08/09.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 31, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I think ya missed that guy hanging on to 10th place pea pie on cruncing side. Looks like his first MPA.



You're right, I did overlook you. I've got you down now in both the OP and the 29th pie post.


*Pie!*






Another day that mirrors the prior. The good side being we've got a good top 10 putting out pretty good numbers. The downside is I'm not getting any pie, and these guys are getting complacent. You can see it in their eyes. Bogi himself looks content to just sit on his duff all day long. 

*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
Beertintedgoggles passes 4,000,000 
Darkrealms passes 750,000 
EnergyFX passes 500 




Milestones Yesterday
IRA_FBi passes 25,000 
Jizzler passes 1,200,000 
mike047 passes 3,000,000 
Solaris17 passes 750,000 


Tonight we have another millionaire tossing another million on the pile. Congrats to Beertintedgoggles as he hits a number that only around 1475 other people in the world can claim to have reached. Here's to your 4 million man, good work. 








*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	30/08/09
msgclb|	30/08/09
Oily_17|30/08/09
Buck_Nasty|30/08/09
dustyshiv|30/08/09

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Yesterday was a bigger day than I realized with mx500torid grabbing an MPA for the first time as he surged onto the WCG top 10 list. Unfortunately mx500torid could not make the MPAs tonight to allow me to talk about him again. But no matter as I'm sure he can do it again, and I'm sure that he wants to. Aside from that, the same names keep hitting the lists. I'm waiting for paulieg to get up here and start smacking skulls together. I know he's got it in him.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pie!*






And we see a resurgance from Johnspack tonight, as he grabs 9th place pie. Coming days we need to have this pie mixed up a bit.  We need to prepare ourselves with the oncoming wave of Canuck PPD. Not that I'm evil too, just them.



*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
CamelJock passes 1,900,000 
everydayiloveu passes 20,000 
Lampmaster passes 250,000 
Oily_17 passes 4,000,000 



Milestones Yesterday
Beertintedgoggles passes 4,000,000 
Darkrealms passes 750,000 
EnergyFX passes 500 


Another member tonight adding a million to the heap. That's the kind of stuff we need to see, HWC is only 1 spot behind us. And Lampmaster himself shows no sign of slowing down as he blows past another milestone. By the looks of it you'll be hitting millions yourself pretty soon. Congrats Lampmaster, and congrats Oily on your 4 million. 














*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	31/08/09
msgclb|	31/08/09
Oily_17|31/08/09
Buck_Nasty|31/08/09
dustyshiv|31/08/09

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Same guys again. Its tough, there is only so many ways I can say that with out repeating myself.   For my sake guys, boot some of these guys out.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pie!*






There's a new name tonight on the list as AthlonX2 steps up and grabs his first pie piece. Congrats dude, hope you get many more in the future. The rest is business as usual of course. Oh, and the guys at HWC said you suck and they will take your pie. At least I think they'd say that. It sounds like something they'd say you know? 



*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
bigruckus45 passes 25,000 
EnergyFX passes 2,000 
GilbertQC passes 750,000 



Milestones Yesterday
CamelJock passes 1,900,000 
everydayiloveu passes 20,000 
Lampmaster passes 250,000 
Oily_17 passes 4,000,000 



Bigruckus45 hits 25000 tonight, and also appears to be part of TPU's folding anonymous. Either that or the two names are different. I like the idea of a folding anonymous though, for various reasons that sound too stupid to mention so I won't. In other news, GilbertQC is well on his way to his very own FaH Millionaire status. Hope to see you up here soon.

Congrats bigruckus45.









*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	01/09/09
msgclb| 01/09/09
Oily_17|01/09/09
Buck_Nasty|01/09/09
dustyshiv|01/09/09
mx500torid|01/09/09

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Well mx500torid grabs his second MPA tonight. Do you crave more? Are you yearning for the pie-y goodness? You should be. 

And for everyone else in the list again, business as usual. At least you're all being consistent.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Pie!*






I love this. Dhoshaw wastes little time in starting to brutalize and pillage his way to the TPU top ten. He grabs himself 8th place pie tonight and laughs at the trail of those he slaughtered and gored when he cleaved through our ranks. And then he casually remarks he's moved over another card to our team to help. Sure glad you showed up when you did. It's too bad you're temporary.



*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
dhoshaw passes 10,000 
EnergyFX passes 5,000 
pepsi71ocean passes 500,000 
theonedub passes 200,000 



Milestones Yesterday
bigruckus45 passes 25,000 
EnergyFX passes 2,000 
GilbertQC passes 750,000  



Here we see the precursor to dho's rampage. In one day's time he blows past his first milestone on his way to pie tonight. Witnesses say he was cackling with glee, though this can't be confirmed. What's more is that when I went to Stanford's site, he'd already grabbed himself 22k, with another stats update in progress. I suspect I'll be posting a 25k milestone for him tomorrow. Good job man.







Joining dho on the stage tonight is pepsi71ocean who passes 500000 himself. Haven't really seen him around lately, but his certificate will be waiting here for him when he stops in. Congrats dude.







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	02/09/09
msgclb| 02/09/09
Oily_17|02/09/09
Buck_Nasty|02/09/09
dustyshiv|02/09/09
mx500torid|02/09/09

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


Same 6 guys grab MPAs again tonight, which is pretty damn impressive if you think about it. 6 guys are top 10 producers for 2 separate teams. I heard the power lines leading to Buck's house glow red hot and can be seen from orbit at night. I shudder to think about the other 5 guys. Keep up the impressive show of force guys.


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> *Pie!*
> I love this. Dhoshaw wastes little time in starting to brutalize and pillage his way to the TPU top ten. He grabs himself 8th place pie tonight and laughs at the trail of those he slaughtered and gored when he cleaved through our ranks. And then he casually remarks he's moved over another card to our team to help. Sure glad you showed up when you did. It's too bad you're temporary.



You guys caught me just in time; I was thinking about shutting down some GPU's because of the heat. My home computer room feels like a furnace is running; those 9800GX2's make great space heaters (which we really don't need in Florida in the summer). Have you heard a 9800GX2 with it's fan running at full bore? Imagine 2 of them just down the hall from your bedroom; the wife has been complaining about the noise. But, I will continue to fold at full speed to help out a good cause!


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 3, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> You guys caught me just in time... the wife has been complaining about the noise. But, I will continue to fold at full speed to help out a good cause!



Keep on folding, because of you I just ordered another 260, so my place in the Top10 PPD is safe.

It was getting a bit too crowded at the bottom, so have to step up the game a bit 

Never worry about the wife, tell her you get used to the noise... after a few months


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 3, 2009)

Just tell her that you cant hear her for all the noise the video cards are making.
Welcome and thanks for the help.


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 3, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Keep on folding, because of you I just ordered another 260, so my place in the Top10 PPD is safe.



Good thing; I plan on joining you in the top 10 in the next 6 days or so.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 3, 2009)

Yey... just cracked 200,000.

250,000 here i come!


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 3, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> You guys caught me just in time; I was thinking about shutting down some GPU's because of the heat. My home computer room feels like a furnace is running; those 9800GX2's make great space heaters (which we really don't need in Florida in the summer). Have you heard a 9800GX2 with it's fan running at full bore? Imagine 2 of them just down the hall from your bedroom; the wife has been complaining about the noise. But, I will continue to fold at full speed to help out a good cause!



Dhoshaw,

I appreciate your sincere efforts mate. My landlady complains of the noise from my single 9800 gtx runnin at 100% fan speed which is folding 24*7. Good I got my i7 and one 9800gtx on water. U r wife has every right to complain abt the beasts. Hey...u know what wives do.... just listen to the woman..but continue to fold


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Well guys, I just heard that those guys are already planning a celebration. Rumors are they're getting Celine Dion and Bryan Adams to do the gig, and have 50 foot banners that read 'TPU Smells Like Swass'. You don't want to know what Swass is. 

It just became an even bigger humanitarian mission. We have to beat them. We _have_ to save them and all those around them, including ourselves, from the horror of Celine Dion and Bryan Adams. They don't know what they're getting themselves into, and what they'd be dragging America and the rest of the world into.

Mayan legend speaks of a global Nuclear Winter lasting 500 years that results form a Bryan Adams / Celine Dion duet. Minds will explode, mutants will form. Life as you know it will be destroyed by






and






Now its our job to save the world.

/cue TPU flag wave patriotic shot


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Well guys, I just heard that those guys are already planning a celebration. Rumors are they're getting Celine Dion and Bryan Adams to do the gig, and have 50 foot banners that read 'TPU Smells Like Swass'. You don't want to know what Swass is.
> 
> It just became an even bigger humanitarian mission. We have to beat them. We _have_ to save them and all those around them, including ourselves, from the horror of Celine Dion and Bryan Adams. They don't know what they're getting themselves into, and what they'd be dragging America and the rest of the world into.
> 
> ...



Awesome post!  Laughed my ass off.  Celine Dion haunts my nightmares.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea, I had my fun writing it. It was pure luck that I found a really 'bleh' picture of Celine Dion to help incite a true concern over unleashing her on the public.



So who want's to be pie master for the weekend? I'm told I'm spending time in the mountains 4 hours away from here. All I'd need from you is for you to post Saturday and Sunday night pie, as well as Saturday milestones and Sunday milestones. I'd do a catchup post on Monday that would be a freaking essay. And then we'd go back to normal. 

Anyone up for it? It comes with a dental plan.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So who want's to be pie master for the weekend? I'm told I'm spending time in the mountains 4 hours away from here. All I'd need from you is for you to post Saturday and Sunday night pie, as well as Saturday milestones and Sunday milestones. I'd do a catchup post on Monday that would be a freaking essay. And then we'd go back to normal.
> 
> Anyone up for it? It comes with a dental plan.



I'll volunteer.  No need for a dental plan.  Half my teeth aren't mine anyway.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Phew, I'm glad someone volunteered before I started offering payments and stock options in a fictitious company.

9PM MST (4.5 hours from right now) seems to be a safe time to grab it, though anytime between 6PM MST (1.5 hours) and 12AM MST (7.5 hours) should all be the same update. That's usually after the last update of the day, and before they roll over for the new day. If you miss a day on pie, don't worry. I've done that and its no biggie, just record the current day's top 10 with a screen cap.

Thank you.


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2009)

I am approaching 200k


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pie!*






Clearly 8th place wasn't good enough and dhoshaw manhandles his way around our top 10, grabbing himself a bigger slice tonight. The question now is whether 6th place pie is good enough for him. Or will his rampage continue? 

Oh, Bogi putting out near 75k tonight combined with the increased PPD everyone has been laying on has helped reduce Buck's slice to a moderate 25%. Well, moderate for Buck anyways.

In other news, we're really answering the call guys. We're hitting record highs, with our latest being 515,262 in a day. We've got higher numbers coming as some rigs still haven't been upgraded / completed. We have 50k more PPD to go to match Hardware Canucks who got 562,939 today.

Keep it up guys, we can lick em yet.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
dhoshaw passes 30,000
EnergyFX passes 10,000
Homeless passes 250,000
Kyle2020_And_MoonPig passes 200,000
Zubasa passes 4,000



Milestones Yesterday
dhoshaw passes 10,000 
EnergyFX passes 5,000 
pepsi71ocean passes 500,000 
theonedub passes 200,000 


Well, I was right partially. Dhoshaw decided not to slow down long enough for Free-DC to catch up. When the update came he'd already passed 25k on his way to 30k. Still got myself a certificate for 25k though. Congrats dude, 2 milestones in 2 days. And soon to be 3 apparently. When I went to the Stanford Stats page for your certificate, you were at 43k.






EnergyFX passes 10k tonight, but with his promise earlier to be adding a GTX 280, I assume we'll be seeing your name alot more over the coming days. Lastly, a name who just recently had himself pie earns his 250000th point today. Congrats Homeless and EnergyFX.












*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	03/09/09
msgclb| 03/09/09
Oily_17|03/09/09
mx500torid|03/09/09

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


Buck and Dusty were both dumped tonight from the MPAs. I hate to say it guys, but you were getting far too much pie. It can't be healthy.

Now I want to see some new names up here!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 4, 2009)

No way in hell am I gonna lick em. They aint cherry flavored but they are very cold. Yuck bring up pictures of canuck popsickels. I do believe that Folding contributes to global warming though. Dont let Al Gore know.:shadedshu


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

The neat thing about Global Warming? Longer summers = girls showing T&A longer. I don't know about you guys, but this






is easily at least 100 x better than 






I mean hell. I don't even know if that is female.


So today, we've learned that folding is not only a charitable donation to combat genetic diseases, but also a provider of T&A. Oh folding, is there anything you can't do?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pie!*






Well, I said I'd be back. Though I was aiming for higher. I'm still itching for some blueberry pie. Unfortunately I have to turn them off for the next few days. But if you guys hold em off, I vow to come back nut kicking.

Now, also notice that dhoshaw is back around 9th place. It's not just because the updates weren't in his favor, but because everyone has stepped it up. Weeks ago, all you needed to make the top 10 was 8-10k. Now you'll need 15k+ to get in. Before, only the top 8 or 9 members had PPDs over 10k. Now the top 15 all do. Yesterday we produced 560,832, another record breaking number for us. But unfortunately, its still just not quite enough. HWC produced 573,839 in the same time period, but we're doing excellent so far. That gap was as high as 80000 just 4 days ago, now its down to 13000. Keep it up guys, we're not already beaten as they like to think.

*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
Avarice passes 500,000
A_Cheese_Danish passes 20,000
btarunr passes 10,000
dhoshaw passes 50,000
twilyth passes 1,000
Valenciente passes 500



Milestones Yesterday
dhoshaw passes 30,000
EnergyFX passes 10,000
Homeless passes 250,000
Kyle2020_And_MoonPig passes 200,000
Zubasa passes 4,000


I'm going to start a Miss Cleo advice thread where I use my _psychosis_ to solve your life's problems. I predicted (it was bloody easy to) dhoshaw hitting 50k today, and like clockwork here he is tonight with 50k. Looks like you're going to have to wait 2 days for your next milestone though. Nice work on your quick progression.

Joining dhoshaw is our resident News Editor btarunr who has just passed his first 10000. It looks like he's just turned on his card again tonight after a few months hiatus. Welcome back bta, we can use the help. 

Last we have another of our more quiet members passing a major milestone. Avarice passes 500,000k, now with no other obstacles between him and the coveted 1 millionth PPD. Congrats, hope you stop in some time.















*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	04/09/09
msgclb| 04/09/09
Oily_17|04/09/09
mx500torid|04/09/09

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Well, some guys are getting booted due to increasing PPD all around. The times they are a changing. I wouldn't be too surprised if we lost Oily off the list at some point, you guys are really answering the call for more numbers. Good work everyone. 


Well, that should conclude my last update before my camping trip. I'll be back Monday night to do a weekend catch up. I'll leave you all in the hands of NastyHabits, who will be posting the pie and the milestone listing. Fend them off until I get back. Oh, and watch the ones from east Canada, I think they all have rabies or something.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if we lost Oily off the list at some point,...




Ohh ye of little faith, I wont be giving up my Pie without a fight 

Nothing in the post today, so hopefully Monday should see my PPD given a little boost, and that will just be the start of things to come


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2009)

Guys, head on over to this thread I made about 9600gso vs 9800gt energy efficient edition. Let me know what you think. Would the 9800gt perform noticibly better? Is there going to be more than just a marginal PPD gain?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103163


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 6, 2009)

*Saturday's Pie*






Today's Milestones

A_Cheese_Danish passes 25,000
BundyR passes 40,000
dhoshaw passes 80,000
Lampmaster passes 300,000
skotosa passes 200
twilyth passes 2,000
vanyots passes 550,000
Zubasa passes 5,000

Congratulations to all.  There's one more big one:  






Today Double Pie winners

bogmali
Oily_17
msgclb
mx500torid

The TPU team as a whole did over 600,000 points today.  We also passed two teams and are now in 59th place.  Awesome work everyone!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 6, 2009)

We Rock!!!! and to those nasty smelly old Canucks You woke up a sleeping giant.:shadedshu


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sunday Pie*






*Milestones Today*
Cap'n_Crunch passes 1,000
EnergyFX passes 30,000
msgclb passes 2,500,000
skotosa passes 8,000
twilyth passes 5,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
AthlonX2 passed 250,000
dhoshaw passed 100,000
EnergyFX passed 25,000
hat passed 200,000
hertz9753 passed 30,000
skotosa passed 6,000
twilyth passed 4,000

TechPower up team yesterday - 570,000+

Congratulations to all, no matter how great or small your milestone or contribution.

Also, my apologies for being late with this post.  I went on a long, difficult bike ride yesterday, and I flaked out about 6 PM.

*MPA Winners!*






bogmali
mx500torid
msgclb
mike047

Looks like Oily_17 dropped off and mike047 jumped on for a nice slice of premium double pie.
It's great to have mike047 folding and crunching with the big guys. I'm sure Oily_17 will claim a piece again real soon.

I'm off to try to get rig a PC for my Geforce 250, and plot my entrance in to multicard folding.  Wish me luck.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 8, 2009)

I think techpowerup deserves pie today!  We broke 600k!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 8, 2009)

Pie incoming. I'm getting VM Folding on my i7.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, I wasn't expecting so much Nasty. You went above and beyond and really made tonight's post a lot easier. Thank you again!

*Pie!*






Go away for 2 days, a new name shows up. Welcome hertz, looks like I'll be posting some certificates for you too pretty quickly. 


I see lots of posts about us making 600k yesterday. The Canuck's beat us by another 20k but we're still adding more ourselves. We've got higher numbers to hit. It's like a new cold war with PPD of mass destruction. I can't believe we rallied 170k in 5 days, that's pretty amazing. Keep it up guys. 

*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
A_Cheese_Danish passes 30,000
Cap'n_Crunch passes 3,000
EnergyFX passes 30,000
hertz9753 passes 40,000
msgclb passes 2,500,000
skotosa passes 10,000
theonedub passes 250,000
twilyth passes 6,000



Milestones Yesterday
AthlonX2 passed 250,000
dhoshaw passed 100,000
EnergyFX passed 25,000
hat passed 200,000
hertz9753 passed 30,000
skotosa passed 6,000
twilyth passed 4,000


So many more milestones these days. It's looking like it'll be hard to keep up with most of you. One noteworthy milestones tonight are skotosa, apparently a new folder, hitting 10k. Congrats and luck for many more. 






Joining him is theonedub as he busts out 250k tonight. 1/4 of the way to millionaire status. Grats man.







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	07/09/09
msgclb| 07/09/09
Oily_17|07/09/09
mx500torid|07/09/09

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

And Oily snaps back to regain his MPA from Mike. Looks like you guys kept it pretty much the same while I was gone. Everyone's just been kicking it up more and more. Let's keep it up guys, we're matching them stride for stride.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 8, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> *Sunday Pie*
> Looks like Oily_17 dropped off ... I'm sure Oily_17 will claim a piece again real soon.



Wtf...Who stole my Pie :shadedshu

I will be back and    my way to the top


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 8, 2009)

Seems like everyone else is pushing hard right when I have to let up.  Took my rigs down Saturday night to move into the new house.  Should have things running tonight or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 8, 2009)

I gotta get teh wife's rig finished quick. I'm putting tri GTX285s in it. That should double my output... that's if it don't pop the breaker first.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 8, 2009)

Btw for anyone who cares. I AM SKOTOSA lol.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 8, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> that's if it don't pop the breaker first.



That currently is what's owning me until I get the circuits upgraded to 20 or 25A


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 8, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I gotta get teh wife's rig finished quick. I'm putting tri GTX285s in it. That should double my output... that's if it don't pop the breaker first.



Wait, you have GTX 280s in your gamer rig but your wife is getting 3 x GTX 285s? I am correct in my recollection right? And if I am, what the hell?



AphexDreamer said:


> Btw for anyone who cares. I AM SKOTOSA lol.



Ah-HA! Another addition to be made to my records.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Wait, you have GTX 280s in your gamer rig but your wife is getting 3 x GTX 285s? I am correct in my recollection right? And if I am, what the hell?



She is more intelligent than I would like her to be at times and potentially asks very pointed and deliberate questions... I know her well enough to be able to predict conversations going like this:

Wife:  What's that?
Me: Your video card.
Wife:  Is it the same kind as yours?
Me:  Um, no... it's my old video card.
Wife:  So I get your leftovers and hand-me-downs???
Me: heh heh... uh......   

or:

Me:  I love you... I am building you a computer!!!
Wife: Will it be faster than yours??
Me: um... I love you??  

Point being... if I dont build her a comuter that pwns mine she will know it.  I'm pretty sure I will be allowed to build myself a new one later than bests hers, but there is no way in hell I could get away with building her a bargain puter that is inferior to my rig.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 8, 2009)

Hehehe well thought out man. I guess it's better if you keep your hide, that way you can keep up PPD. If you can sneak some work units out of her rig too, then all the better.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn guys! ~630k - 640k. We also beat the Canucks by about 24k yesterday. Now they just started a folding contest that will run from now until the end of September, but we can match them. We can stand toe to toe to them before giving them a roundhouse and continuing upward. We've got this guys, let's keep it up.

*Pie!*







Back for pie, though 5th isn't enough for me. I want third place back, and I'll plow you guys over to get to it. Now submit to my might and you shall be spared. Hertz! Come, we shall rout our opposition. 


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
CamelJock passes 2,000,000
dhoshaw passes 150,000
EnergyFX passes 40,000
everydayiloveu passes 25,000
hertz9753 passes 70,000
IRA_FBi passes 30,000
JayliN passes 1,000
NastyHabits passes 150,000
skotosa passes 20,000
twilyth passes 8,000


Milestones Yesterday
A_Cheese_Danish passes 30,000
Cap'n_Crunch passes 3,000
EnergyFX passes 30,000
hertz9753 passes 40,000
msgclb passes 2,500,000
skotosa passes 10,000
theonedub passes 250,000
twilyth passes 6,000


Wow this list just keeps expanding daily. Johnspack becomes TPU's latest FaH Multimillionaire tonight with the completion of his 2 millionth point. Congrats man, this is no easy achievement. 






And everydayiloveu, whose name is now Edilu, brings in 25000 today. Even folding every now and then will bring in the certificates and help out the team, and Edilu is a perfect example. Thanks for folding, and congrats on your 'stone.  







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	08/09/09
msgclb| 08/09/09
Oily_17|08/09/09
mike_047|08/09/09
Buck_Nasty|08/09/09

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

You guys are really picking up performance all around, not just in folding but crunching too. Still no idea what these will mean for you, but I can guarantee you they do not double as food stamps. Thank you, Bogi, for testing this theory. Keep at it guys, maybe this is a direct representation of how many slices of pie I send to you via mail at the cut off date. Bogi, You're going to have a sea can worth of pie coming at you.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2009)

Way to go Pete! Congrat's on 2 million points


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, this morning there is some rare pie to be had. I thought I'd toss in a little update for Bogi's sake. He should like this a bunch.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice going Bog and i noticed you took back third place!!! Way to go El Fiendo. Bought a 4 slot pcie board so looking for video cards and a Intel cpu. Gonna need it to stay in top 10 the way things are looking. Nice going Team TPU
TPUHWC
Gratz to Bog also 6 Mil baby


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Well, this morning there is some rare pie to be had. I thought I'd toss in a little update for Bogi's sake. He should like this a bunch.



WTF is this???? WITCHCRAFT!!!
I fear Bogi is coming for me.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> WTF is this???? WITCHCRAFT!!!
> I fear Bogi is coming for me.



Some guy posted on HWC that he was gonna take your power line from your house Buck.  I fear he may have check your meter!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 9, 2009)

Dang! 6 million as well Bogi! You're just flying past them milestones. I think the only thing that makes it more impressive is the near 1.2million Boinc points that you bring to the table too. Congrats Bogi!

I think I've found 2 local buyers for my video cards, my parents are taking a fair chunk of my old rig to get a PC in home for themselves, and the remainder of parts are / have been getting sold off. All in all it looks like everything is accounted for without the need for a FS thread.  I shouldn't have to wait too long to get another i7 processor, ram, hx1000 and motherboard. From there I'll get 3 more nVidia cards, which type to be determined. GTX260 and up I'm thinking. 

Sadly, this will still place me behind the behemoth known as Bogi in projected PPD. How does that work, eh? Even if I aquire 3-4 grand worth in computer items, Bogmali still outpaces me.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2009)

Where the fug is Mmaakk? I can literally nudge him and honk at the same telling him to GTFO of the way

Thanks for all the kind words fellas, just glad to be able to contribute to Team TPU


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 9, 2009)

Where is Mmaakk indeed. Last I heard (according to my current status thread) he's been kidnapped and locked in a shipping container. Anyone want to go to South America to have a look around? We could use the big guy back for his points and his comedic relief. But mostly his points. 


Boy, if it were winter and everyone were here, we'd bust PPD all over HWC's face, crap in their shoes the next morning and then never call them again.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 9, 2009)

Everyone is stepping up massively.  I've trippled my daily output and I'm still in the same position I was a month ago. (about 26th amongst active folders).  I was passing people like a Enzo in a crowd of tricycles.  Now, I'm covered in dust and feeling like I'm pushing a hand-cart.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Boy, if it were winter and everyone were here, we'd bust PPD all over HWC's face, crap in their shoes the next morning and then never call them again.



Omg, another sig worthy quote. I'm still laughing as I type this.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 10, 2009)

What can I say folks? They only beat us by 2k yesterday, we've extended the overtake time to 1.2 years from 4.5 months. We need to keep this up, we're all doing a freaking awesome job and answering the call. 

*Pie!*




Nyahh! You seem to be out of my reach mx500, you're hitting 46k as per EoC stats. I'll have my third place pie yet. As for the rest of you, do you realize the top 10 now has a 20k + requirement? Just weeks ago it was 8k+. Bogi is hitting 83k, Buck hitting 113k. Amazing numbers guys, I'll get myself back up there. 

Good work everyone!!


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
AthlonX2 passes 300,000
bogmali passes 6,000,000
Crazybc passes 200
deathmore passes 250,000
Dustyshiv passes 1,300,000
EnergyFX passes 50,000
heky passes 200
hertz9753 passes 100,000
Homeless passes 300,000
JayliN passes 5,000
Lampmaster passes 350,000
Mr._Anonymous passes 200
ShiBDiB passes 50,000
skotosa passes 30,000
TheMailMan78 passes 6,000


Milestones Yesterday
CamelJock passes 2,000,000
dhoshaw passes 150,000
EnergyFX passes 40,000
everydayiloveu passes 25,000
hertz9753 passes 70,000
IRA_FBi passes 30,000
JayliN passes 1,000
NastyHabits passes 150,000
skotosa passes 20,000
twilyth passes 8,000


Today's list is 5 lines longer than the prior days! And I think we've got 4 milestones that are mentionables, so I better get started. I'm starting with you today only because you're at the top of the list. The rest is pure coincidence. Bogmali blasts past 6 million PPD today in a brazen show of silicon. The amount of electronics this man must have to bend to his will to achieve these numbers show traits that are beginning to mirror those of our glorious leader Buck. He's already made threats of activities that could be mistaken as usurping our glorious leader. Could he have more planned? What more will we see from Bogi? 


Congrats.  






Next down the list is deathmore hitting a brilliant 250k today, showing the world that, uh, eh, he hits 250k today. Congrats, and here's hoping for more.






EnergyFX hits 50k with ease now that he's got the added power of his gaming rig spurring the efforts. With your current numbers, I bet you could hit 250k before you revert the GTX 280s back. Well, here's hoping anyways. 






I'm blind and have skipped over hertz9753 in the list. But anyways, he accounts for our 4th notable milestone tonight as he brings in 100k with ease. Why with ease? Because just 5 days ago, he joined our ranks. A wolf in sheep's clothing, this newcomer casually slaughters all in his path upward. Fold on you crazy mother. 








*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	09/09/09
msgclb| 09/09/09
Oily_17|09/09/09
mx500torid|09/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Hehe, some guys got booted but good. Also, mx500 makes a return the stage all righteous like. I imagine that when you guys see the MPA picture you get all starry eyed and wistful. You yearn for nothing more than the award. I mean who wouldn't? Look at it. Its got a nice crisp white background and delectable, yet peculiarly shiny, pie. What's not to like?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2009)

That guy MX500torid should be adding another 12K PPD minimum to his production when he gets my (2) 9800GTX+'s


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2009)

Got another 7k ppd coming online tonite. After that, I'm all tapped out electrically. I still have 2 slots in my HTPC that I can call into play if necessary. I need to go shopping for 12/3 electrical cords again.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2009)

Got another 15K coming in the form of 2 GTX260 192SP after that I'm tapped out circuitry wise.


----------



## hat (Sep 10, 2009)

I might be replacing my 9600gso with a 9800gtx+ soon. No garuntees though, we'll see how it goes...


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 11, 2009)

Having to start over in points and from the bottom of the list I feel like I have a rocket strapped to my a** right now.  This is fun.  Weeeee!


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 11, 2009)

Been having a lot of power problems for the last several days and my PPD has been down 4-5K.  Also, forgot to disable auto-updates on my server and it rebooted on me causing me to lose 2 cores crunching time and 8800GT folding for a couple of days.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 11, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Having to start over in points and from the bottom of the list I feel like I have a rocket strapped to my a** right now.  This is fun.  Weeeee!



Just remember to wave as you blast past me.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 11, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Just remember to wave as you blast past me.



I will.  I checked your ppd and it seems that you have doubled your normal score for a few days now.  Good luck with your folding.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That guy MX500torid should be adding another 12K PPD minimum to his production when he gets my (2) 9800GTX+'s


57k ppd!!! Geesh i remember fighting for 6k a day Thanks Bog.
TPUHWC


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 11, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Having to start over in points and from the bottom of the list I feel like I have a rocket strapped to my a** right now.  This is fun.  Weeeee!



That's funny. My brain feels the same way after last night. 

So no doubt you guys have gone without pie for a few hours, but have no fear. Although I was thoroughly incapacitated last night, I had the presence of mind to save last night's pie. I'm about to pull it out of the oven and serve you guys some of the tastiest breakfast / lunch pie you've ever had. That's right, I'm going to update you guys so hard you will all taste pie in the back of your throats for weeks. 


*Pie!*





Now, I actually don't want to show this. Why? Because it illustrates how thoroughly mx500 and msgclb handed me my ass last night. Some of our newest members are making a showing too, but thankfully I've got the horsepower to keep them at bay. Though I will say this. Bogi hasn't seen the last of me. So if msgclb and mx500 want in on that mess, then you better believe I'll respond in kind. Nobody but me takes my third place pie. 


Oh, and Bogi? You've only got second until I come for that too. 


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
Arrakis passes 3,000
Crazybc passes 500
EnergyFX passes 70,000
everydayiloveu passes 30,000
JayliN passes 9,000
Mlee49 passes 9,000
paulieg passes 60,000
sam0t passes 30,000
sneekypeet passes 1,400,000


Milestones Yesterday
AthlonX2 passes 300,000
bogmali passes 6,000,000
Crazybc passes 200
deathmore passes 250,000
Dustyshiv passes 1,300,000
EnergyFX passes 50,000
heky passes 200
hertz9753 passes 100,000
Homeless passes 300,000
JayliN passes 5,000
Lampmaster passes 350,000
Mr._Anonymous passes 200
ShiBDiB passes 50,000
skotosa passes 30,000
TheMailMan78 passes 6,000


Lots of numbers today, but no one tripped one of the notables mentioned at the start of the thread. Does that take away from anyone's achievement? Hell no! Sneeky shows us that he's just getting started as he travels down the path to F@H Multimillionaire, Paulie proves how active he can be with a quick blast of 10k in a day, a couple of our members align themselves for a beautiful first milestone tomorrow, and a couple more endeavor onwards in their quest for more points. For some reason I just had the urge to reference Lucy Lawless. I'm sure that's wildly unrelated though.

Good work everyone!


*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	10/09/09
msgclb| 10/09/09
Oily_17|10/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Phew, names are dropping now! Not only is competition getting rougher for pie over here, but WCG pie is looking like its getting more confrontational too. Great seeing both teams continuing to prosper. Though I don't think Bogmali is going anywhere anytime soon. 





mx500torid said:


> 57k ppd!!! Geesh i remember fighting for 6k a day Thanks Bog.
> TPUHWC



Yes, TPU excels at one thing, and that's delivering those fiery kicks of scrotal damnation! If I had my way, I'd go around handing out tremendous groin trauma to all who stand in our path. 


Which, oddly enough, applies directly to you as well mx500. I'm not sure when, or even how, but mark my words. You will have my PPD defenestrating you with the force of 105 megatons of TNT. That's 1.05 times the planned yield of the Tsar Bomba and 2.1 times its actual yield, so you know I'm talking serious business. My PPD will be akin to the fist of an angry god striking your nethers. 

You are forewarned. It will hurt.



Bogi, I'll be back for you.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh, and Bogi? You've only got second until I come for that too.



El Fiendo, I'm guessing that you were talking pie above but there's another milestone for bogmali as he has now passed mmaakk for second place overall.







As for you wanting to consistently maintain 3rd place pie you'll have to change your color!

i.e. RED


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)

El Fiendo, I believe you just got owned by none other than msgclb himself.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 11, 2009)

And I believe the two of you are destined for some righteous and unholy hell unleashed on your manhood. I don't joke around on that stuff. 


Msg, I'm already posting in excess of 25k, my average just needs a few more days to correct. As for more than your paltry 34k? Well, i7 number 2 is currently being purchased.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> And I believe the two of you are destined for some righteous and unholy hell unleashed on your manhood. I don't joke around on that stuff.
> 
> 
> Msg, I'm already posting in excess of 25k, my average just needs a few more days to correct. As for more than your paltry 34k? Well, i7 number 2 is currently being purchased.



It won't take much to take me as my credit cards are maxed out, my paypal has zero balance, my medical insurance is due and one of my GTX 260 cards crapped out. I don't know whether I should cancel my insurance or challenge you.

I'm looking for donations to replace that GTX 260.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> And I believe the two of you are destined for some righteous and *unholy hell unleashed on your manhood*. I don't joke around on that stuff.






That comment right there made my day, LMAO


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, I won't be overtaking you tonight. Coming home to a down network and 12 hours of downtime makes one's heart break.


*Pie![/B





You know the biggest thing is I can't get over how much we've shrunken Buck's pie, and he's been upgrading. Everyone is keeping up and upgrading themselves, and really meeting this challenge head on. Unfortunately we see tonight we need even more. The Canucks jumped to 819k PPD yesterday, while we shrunk back to 643K PPD. Their jump is in part attributable to a few recent member additions. One such member grabbed just short of 70k yesterday.

I don't suppose any of you know any guys with spare supercomputers sitting about, hmm?


Milestones

Milestones Today 
Arrakis passes 5,000
btarunr passes 20,000
Crazybc passes 10,000
EnergyFX passes 80,000
hertz9753 passes 150,000
JayliN passes 10,000
paulieg passes 70,000
thebluebumblebee passes 800,000


Milestones Yesterday
Arrakis passes 3,000
Crazybc passes 500
EnergyFX passes 70,000
everydayiloveu passes 30,000
JayliN passes 9,000
Mlee49 passes 9,000
paulieg passes 60,000
sam0t passes 30,000
sneekypeet passes 1,400,000


2 first timers get their milestones tonight, which is good to see because both are recent additions to the team. Good job Jaylin and Crazybc, hope your journey through the ranks is a quick one.











Winners of the MPA!







Bogmali|	11/09/09
msgclb| 11/09/09
mx500torid|11/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


Ooh, and a more regular name gets dropped tonight. Oily loses his MPA while mx500 swoops in to gobble it up. I'd ask Oily for his opinion, but reports are that he's too busy hiding his face in shame.


Of course, he tooled me tonight in both projects. So I guess I really have no basis on which to complain.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, the Canucks have stepped it up, but this is in conjunction with their folding contest. We have to look at things in relative terms. Techpowerup is doing an *incredible job* based on our team size. I am proud of what you guy's are accomplishing. Keep up the good work and I promise we shall have a folding contest of our own in the future.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ooh, and a more regular name gets dropped tonight. Oily loses his MPA while mx500 swoops in to gobble it up. I'd ask Oily for his opinion, but reports are that *he's too busy hiding his face in shame.*
> 
> 
> Of course, he tooled me tonight in both projects. So I guess I really have no basis on which to complain.




Yeah... and a big fat hangover    that will teach me to mess with hardware while under the influence.

But I hope to be back today for some more pie


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah... and a big fat hangover    that will teach me to mess with hardware while under the influence.



  That's sig worthy right there


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah... and a big fat hangover    that will teach me to mess with hardware while under the influence.
> 
> But I hope to be back today for some more pie



Put the alcohol in the pie and have both!!!


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 13, 2009)

Who got pie for the 12th? I'm out of town and iPhone won't load the dcstats page.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

DC Stats did not update normally today (it only has one update for the last 24hrs). Unfortunately, even with the lack of updates you placed 11th.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 13, 2009)

11th ain't bad! especially considering what it takes to get pie among this crowd. I'm just glad my hardware finally seems to be folding properly.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> 11th ain't bad! especially considering what it takes to get pie among this crowd. I'm just glad my hardware finally seems to be folding properly.



Any contribution is good contribution of course  Everyone has been stepping it up lately. 2 weeks ago I got my 3 slices on 11-13k PPD, now there is little to no chance of that happening  I blame HWC.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 13, 2009)

It's the sad truth, they didn't provide us with an evening pie. But, thankfully it was just a stats issue and we didn't all simultaneously hald our PPD. In fact we closed the gap again back to a ~100k difference. Let's see if we can close that up some. I mean hell, here they are thinking they've already beat us. In the meantime, we're just going to have to be happy that there is plenty of early morning pie.

*Pie!*





Now, I think the real fun part will be when the stats suddenly update all at once. Will Buck have a 300k day according to Free-DC? Will Paulieg claim first place pie with some crazy work unit back log? 

Most everyone is around where they usually are anyways, though this hitch in the system allowed a few people to taste some different pies. Mind you, if I had the financial backing I'd set up 10 different farms each with a different folding name. Probably my name with iterations behind it. The first name would have Prime behind it. Because prime makes everything cool. From there I would own the top 10. Why? Well I haven't figured that out yet. When I do I'll get back to you.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
BundyR passed 50,000
skotosa passed 50,000


Milestones Yesterday
Arrakis passes 5,000
btarunr passes 20,000
Crazybc passes 10,000
EnergyFX passes 80,000
hertz9753 passes 150,000
JayliN passes 10,000
paulieg passes 70,000
thebluebumblebee passes 800,000

Well, I can guarantee that there were more milestones today, and I can bet that I'll have missed a few in the onrush of points in the next update it does. However, the 2 milestones that made it through today just so happen to be ones I keep an eye out for. BundyR and 
AphexDreamer both hit the same milestone and share the glory of 50k tonight. Congrats guys!












*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	12/09/09
msgclb| 12/09/09
Oily_17|12/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


So here we see Oily smacking mx500 in the face with various limbs and appendages in what can only be described as an attempt to communicate 'get the **** away from my MPA' to mx500. Fascinating. One of these days, someone's going to swoop in and unseat Bogmali in much the same fashion. And when that happens, I'm going to give that man a medal.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 14, 2009)

WTF is up with the stats sites??


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 14, 2009)

I waited all last night for it, and was even planning on waiting a few hours this morning to see if we could get an update and pull the wool over everyone's eyes. Unfortunately the website is stuck a couple days in the past, and hasn't updated since long before last pie. Anyways, with absolutely no reason other than 'because I can', I blame the Canucks. Some spy is sapping mah pie! 

So today there is no pie, no milestones and no MPAs. But that doesn't mean they won't be back. And when they are, I expect it to be a big update.

As for the subjects that don't require that site, like my incessant banter, they're still in plentiful amounts. Here's some now! We seem to have reached a level of around 675-700k PPD. HWC has set their stride to 805k and have started closing the 5.5 million gap by 100k a day. We've got some time, but this is going to be a bit of a battle. I'm in their midst, so I'm going to start hanging out at local computer stores and bashing in knee caps of everyone, leaving a note that says 'Get out of team 54196'.

Soon I'll move onto horse heads.



Oh, and here:





Bogi has a backlog of these. I've taken the liberty and raided his stash for you guys to enjoy whilst we wait. He had a bunch of them piled in a heap below a diving board. The opening theme to Duck Tales was on a loop, with the walls adorned with the heads of Dewey, Huey, Louie, and Scrooge. You are a sick, sick man Bogi.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 15, 2009)

This is 15th morning update!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 15, 2009)

*Moving on Up*

TPU just took over 57th place.  In your face HWC!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 15, 2009)

Hehe, yep she was brought back online this morning. Pie will be messy tonight, but we'll get things sorted out.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 16, 2009)

We're back after a several day stats hiatus. If anyone is looking at the Free-DC stats pages today, please note they are inflated. Though I would much rather prefer producing the same amount as Buck usually does, like I did today.

*Pie!*





Well, there really isn't going to be too much different about the pie. The top 10 stayed pretty much the same, but I noticed something I'm sure many didn't. It looks like Buck might have himself a Bogmali sized problem. 






If this is true, then Bogmali has doubled his prior average before the contest. It also means bad news for Buck. But didn't Buck say he was down a rig until today? Hope you can pull back ahead Buck, Bogmali's can be hard to get rid of.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
adulaamin passes 500
AthlonX2 passes 350,000
A_Cheese_Danish passes 60,000
bogmali passes 6,500,000
Crazybc passes 40,000
dank1983man420 passes 3,000,000
Darkrealms passes 800,000
deathmore passes 300,000
department76 passes 500
dhoshaw passes 300,000
Dustyshiv passes 1,400,000
EnergyFX passes 150,000
everydayiloveu passes 40,000
heky passes 3,000
hertz9753 passes 250,000


Milestones Yesterday
(more)


With the onrush of points comes the onrush of milestones! The list is long, we only have 2 hitting the mentionable milestones today, though we can easily see there are quite a few more people approaching large milestones themselves. Tonight Dank1983man420 anonymously earns his 3 millionth point tonight, continuing to blast out awesome PPD whilst being entirely quiet.  to you you if you see this man.







Also tonight, hertz9753 shows us what fine hardware he's got at his command as he already blasts past 250k. He's already well on his way to 500k, and makes it look good while he does it. Congrats man, glad you teamed up when you did. 







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	15/09/09
msgclb| 15/09/09
Oily_17|15/09/09
mx500torid|15/09/09
Buck Nasty|15/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Phew, and some shows of force here tonight as Buck and mx500 make a resurgence back onto the MPA scene. I can only imagine the sound of Buck's computers wailing through his house. I seem to think it'd be a sound that would slowly drive a man insane.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> ... I can only imagine the sound of Buck's computers wailing through his house. I seem to think it'd be a sound that would slowly drive a man insane.



Wait... are we assuming that he is sane??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Wait... are we assuming that he is sane??


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> http://l.yimg.com/img.movies.yahoo....thers/the_shining/jack_nicholson/shining2.jpg




I assumed he'd already gone insane, and then came back to sanity again. To then travel back towards insanity but on a different route, only to resolve to simply murder people.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 17, 2009)

Hot damn, we picked back up to 710k tonight, but we still got to scrounge around for 100k more. I'm planning on sticking a rod to the top of my roof and connecting it directly to my i7 rig. I think if the lightning hits it just right it should get a boost of power. Like in crank 2 or something. I'll post back with results.

*Pie!*





Yes! It looks like Bogmali is getting all up in Buck's grill! Damn! Er, With a mysterious burst of speed, Bogmali surges forward to give Buck a little competition for first. Meanwhile, I continue to perform like crap. We've really gotten alot more juice going, the top ten alone requires 22k PPD. I'm shelling out 30k and its still only good for 6-7th. Good job guys.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
BundyR passes 60,000
Crazybc passes 50,000
heky passes 4,000
skotosa passes 60,000
thoughtdisorder passes 700,000
Velvet_Wafer passes 2,000
xUndeadTeaseRx passes 9,000
Zubasa passes 7,000


Milestones Yesterday
adulaamin passes 500
AthlonX2 passes 350,000
A_Cheese_Danish passes 60,000
bogmali passes 6,500,000
Crazybc passes 40,000
dank1983man420 passes 3,000,000
Darkrealms passes 800,000
deathmore passes 300,000
department76 passes 500
dhoshaw passes 300,000
Dustyshiv passes 1,400,000
EnergyFX passes 150,000
everydayiloveu passes 40,000
heky passes 3,000
hertz9753 passes 250,000


After that onrush of numbers, things are starting to settle down. We've got some nice numbers put up tonight, and we also have Crazybc earning himself a milestone posting with a cool 50k. Great to see some of the new names advancing quickly.






*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	16/09/09
msgclb| 16/09/09
Oily_17|16/09/09
mx500torid|16/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


And Buck gets dropped out tonight, while everyone else carries over from the night prior. Oh by the way, nice cherry pie in WCG tonight msgclb. The numbers you guys put out for both projects, amazing.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 17, 2009)

Woot!!!!!!

nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 17, 2009)

My PPD is going to drop for several days; the PS fan in my secondary rig is going south.  I won't even have a chance to look at it until Monday then I'll have to swap in a backup PS while I RMA the bad one. Major pain in the ... PPD.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 18, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> My PPD is going to drop for several days; the PS fan in my secondary rig is going south.  I won't even have a chance to look at it until Monday then I'll have to swap in a backup PS while I RMA the bad one. Major pain in the ... PPD.



I figured something must have happened.  I still don't have enough to beat you flat out... but soon


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pie!*






Bogmali again just missing tonight as Buck edges him out by a mere 1.83%. Sadly this looks like the last day Bogmali will have to catch Buck, as Buck said he's got his downed rig back up and running as of tonight. Sorry Bogi, but they were some close calls. That is, unless you have something else hidden up your sleeve.

Newtekie seems to have poured on some steam himself as he bites at my heals tonight. Competition is really heating up, so I guess I'd better get my computers done so I can get out of this congregation of _lessers._ That's right, you heard what I called you guys. What're you gonna do, prove me wrong?


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
Crazybc passes 60,000
dhoshaw passes 350,000
EnergyFX passes 200,000
hertz9753 passes 300,000
iamgary11111 passes 200
p_o_s_pc passes 550,000
T-Bob passes 300,000
thebluebumblebee passes 850,000
theonedub passes 350,000


Milestones Yesterday
BundyR passes 60,000
Crazybc passes 50,000
heky passes 4,000
skotosa passes 60,000
thoughtdisorder passes 700,000
Velvet_Wafer passes 2,000
xUndeadTeaseRx passes 9,000
Zubasa passes 7,000


Now that's what I love to see! Look at all those beautiful numbers up there. While there isn't anything especially commemorative tonight, those are all numbers that most can only aspire to. Good work gentleman, let's keep it up.

*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	17/09/09
msgclb| 17/09/09
Oily_17|17/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


Bogmali, I see your name up here so much I'm thinking about making you ineligible to win MPAs. I mean I can make and change the rules technically, and this would be the only real way I could get you knocked out of these anytime soon. Seriously though, I hate to say it but I think you outhardware Buck. I think probably behind in the GPU department, but superior in the CPU area. I shudder to think of how little of your electronics are covered by your insurance. I know mine only covers about 1/2 the cost of all of mine.

Damn Bogi. Damn.

Having said that, Buck you're probably right up there with Bogi. Damn to you, too.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 19, 2009)

Hehe, well sorry guys, but I didn't think it the most prudent to post while blind drunk. However, before I went on my wayward adventures of debauchery, I was smart enough to save last night's pie! So without further excuses, here's some pie!

*Pie!*





While Buck takes off with a massive 140k last night, Bogmali soars behind him with an amazing 110k. Between the two of them, they match the output of the other top 10 members. You guys break my mind, you really do. You two are producing 1/3 of the team's entire output. I wish I could cover the additional cost of utilities and get my rigs up to those levels. Hell, mine was crippling enough to me for the month that I had 3 computers going at once. 


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
A_Cheese_Danish passes 70,000
boofhead passes 500
Crazybc passes 70,000
heky passes 6,000
iamgary11111 passes 1,000
Lampmaster passes 450,000
SirJangly passes 1,000
Velvet_Wafer passes 5,000


Milestones Yesterday
Crazybc passes 60,000
dhoshaw passes 350,000
EnergyFX passes 200,000
hertz9753 passes 300,000
iamgary11111 passes 200
p_o_s_pc passes 550,000
T-Bob passes 300,000
thebluebumblebee passes 850,000
theonedub passes 350,000


More beautiful numbers, but by coincidence again tonight, there aren't any commemorative wallhangers (certificates). I can see a few coming up, especially a dandy one coming for Lampmaster. I'm pretty sure 500k is a huge achievement to do within 2 months. I'll be sure to catch it when you cross it. 

*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	18/09/09
msgclb| 18/09/09
Buck Nasty|18/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Standing at Oily's door last night was Buck with a 'GTFO Notice'. I don't even think Oily had enough time to pack his belongings before Buck was laying down in his newly spot. If this is a result of Buck putting his last machine back online yesterday, Buck could be setting up for a permanent residence.  Nice neighborhood Buck, but I must say you got the short end of the stick when it comes to neighbors. Watch that top one, he looks like he'll take your dog, your woman and your pride, and still want a little piece of you.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Watch that *top one*, he looks like he'll take your dog, your woman and your pride, and still want a little piece of you.



Ummmm......I believe that was directed at me I don't think I'll be able to pass Buck (even if I wanted to) but *if given the chance, I won't *. Have too much respect for the guy. 


OP.....Please stop hating on me because I am able to get behind Buck and literally shake hands with him and start concentrating on updating this thread "on time" for once


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2009)

Next time the stats update, I will hit the 250k milestone bwahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Ummmm......I believe that was directed at me I don't think I'll be able to pass Buck (even if I wanted to) but *if given the chance, I won't *. Have too much respect for the guy.
> 
> 
> OP.....Please stop hating on me because I am able to get behind Buck and literally shake hands with him and start concentrating on updating this thread "on time" for once



OMG, you two must really love each other.... Honestly Bogi, the fact you are breathing down the necks of both the F@H and WCG front runners is an incredible feat in itself. It is *I* that have respect for you! Also must give props to El Fiendo for spearheading the Pie & Status threads. We have all been entertained many times by El's colorful posts. Keep up the great work guys!!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

Heh, yea. Last night was a repeat of the night before, which is why tonight is going to be double update night. I actually respect Bogi more than anything, I just like breaking his ribs. 

*Pie!*








Well, everyone had things locked up tight in top 10 over the weekend here. Not too many things came rocking the boat, though I apparently dropped from the top 10. It makes little sense, my i7 machine is running error free, but I bet I deserved the boot out of the top 10. I'll try and get things back and running with a second rig here soon and get back up where I belong. Behind Bogmali (until I get stupid with my money again).


*Milestones*

Milestones 19/09/09
bigruckus45 passes 30,000
boofhead passes 2,000
Crazybc passes 80,000
EnergyFX passes 250,000
heky passes 7,000
hertz9753 passes 350,000
Maikel205 passes 25,000
Oily_17 passes 4,500,000
pepsi71ocean passes 600,000
[Ion] passes 200


Milestones 20/09/09
bogmali passes 7,000,000
Crazybc passes 90,000
dhoshaw passes 400,000
Dustyshiv passes 1,500,000
JayliN passes 30,000
Zubasa passes 8,000
[Ion] passes 1,000

Saturday saw Oily crossing the midway point on his way to another million, and pepsi71 adding another 100k on the heap on his way to a million. But EnergyFX earned himself a milestone with 250000, 1/4 of the way to a million points. It wasn't too long ago that you were first posting up 10k and 25k. Good work man.






Sunday was a touch different. Dusty passed the halfway point on his way to being a F@H multimillionaire, and Crazybc angled up to blast past 100k on Monday. However, crashing through the gate, Bogmali threw down his 7 millionth point. Now that Bogmali is second in total points for Techpowerup, its going to be a daunthing task for anyone looking to overshoot his 110k PPD a day, let alone surpass him in total numbers. Looks like I'm going to have to be happy looking at 3rd place from now on. Congrats Bogi, Buck was right to say you warrant respect for being so high in both projects. Mind you that's the kind of thing that attracts jerks like me. 







*Winners of the MPA!*







|
*Weekend*​
|
* MPAs*​
|
Bogmali|	19/09/09|Bogmali|20/09/09
msgclb| 19/09/09|msgclb|20/09/09
Oily_17|19/09/09|mike047|20/09/09
mx500torid|19/09/09||
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

The weekend was turbulent for those in the MPAs. Saturday saw Buck thrown back out, with Oily and mx500 both making the cut. Sunday was no more peaceful with Mike catching his second MPA of September, at the expense of Oily, mx500 and Buck all making up spots 11-13th in the WCG pie placements. Having already noticed the pattern, I suspect we'll see them back in the spotlight soon enough.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the recognition.

Congrats to bog on his progress towards infinity points.

Also, congrats to the many MPA winners this time around.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to have to be happy looking at 3rd place- El Fiendo. O Yea?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 21, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to be happy looking at 3rd place- El Fiendo. O Yea?



 He's all talk man, don't pay no attention to 'em


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like a great candidate for President then.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> He's all talk man, don't pay no attention to 'em



You both seem to forget that I was holding 3rd for quite a while before I blew my computers into components. What, you think I'd give that up and settle for less? My computers will be back, and as such I will be too.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 21, 2009)

I for one would be very happy to see you come back to third.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 21, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You both seem to forget that I was holding 3rd for quite a while before I blew my computers into components. What, you think I'd give that up and settle for less? My computers will be back, and as such I will be too.




I detect a hint of defensiveness here... careful El... that's like blood in the water!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

Nah, just a hint of "Imma comin' boys, and I plan on making friendly wit ya."


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 21, 2009)

100,000  is nice but I,ll  go for alot more and I,ll add another puter next weekend  a  GTX 260  Not sure how many ppd it is  but i would imagine another  5K a day anyways.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

You'd earn between 5k and 6k in real world numbers, though F@Hmon and F@Hspy would report you getting 6-7k a day with it. Thanks for the added effort.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright, lets see what a new week brings us tonight.

*Pie!*





Dustyshiv makes a surprise reappearance tonight in a move that will assure his placement in the MPAs tonight. Aside him, I claw my way back in to 9th. I'm going to enjoy when my rigs are back together. Other than us two, the top 10 saw a relatively calm night. We'll see about stirring things up tomorrow.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
TechPowerup! passes 130,000,000
A_Cheese_Danish passes 80,000
Crazybc passes 100,000
deathmore passes 350,000
GilbertQC passes 850,000
hertz9753 passes 400,000
InTeL-InSiDe passes 200
msgclb passes 3,000,000
twilyth passes 30,000


Starting off tonight we have Crazybc crossing the 100k mark tonight, but as he mentioned he's going to be seeing much more, much sooner. Give those work units hell.






Next msgclb stacks another million on the pile as he crosses 3 million points. I guess I'm going to have to get in gear or some of you guys might start passing me in 7th place. Thanks for the boot, an congrats on the 3 million. 






Lastly, together as a team we crossed an impressive 130 million points. Congrats all, thats a testament to how far we've come in only 9 months. Back when we were just thinking about crossing into the top 100. Now here we are team #55, and passing teams almost daily it seems. Good work everyone.









*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	21/09/09
msgclb| 21/09/09
Dustyshiv|21/09/09
mike047|21/09/09
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Joining Dustyshiv after his long hiatus, is mike047 who comes in and snags a second MPA in a row. We're seeing a return to the old names before September. Will this keep up?


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2009)

I present this milestone to myself since it didn't appear earlier for some reason:






Stanford's site says 254,567 right now... dunno what's up with this other stats site El Fiendo is using


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 22, 2009)

hat said:


> I present this milestone to myself since it didn't appear earlier for some reason:
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=hat&pts=254567
> 
> Stanford's site says 254,567 right now... dunno what's up with this other stats site El Fiendo is using


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 22, 2009)

hat said:


> I present this milestone to myself since it didn't appear earlier for some reason:
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=hat&pts=254567
> 
> Stanford's site says 254,567 right now... dunno what's up with this other stats site El Fiendo is using



Dont worry Hat I didnt get a 3 million either. Long as we fold its ok


----------



## mike047 (Sep 22, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Dont worry Hat I didnt get a 3 million either.* Long as we fold its ok*



That's what it's ALL about


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 22, 2009)

I came home yesterday to find my gamer shut down.  It tanked while chewing on 1888 pointers.  Oh well.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

mike047 said:


> That's what it's ALL about



Winter is right around the corner, got any plans?


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 22, 2009)

Did ya notice Mike sold most all his stuff but the points are creeping up.
Damn Bog did you buy that put it together nuclear reactor from Radio Shack? Man you putting up the points.
Think Buck finally overloaded the Eastern Seaboard power grid his points are down a little or maybe Bogs are up


----------



## mike047 (Sep 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Winter is right around the corner, got any plans?



BUCK is using all the spare electricity in the Southeast

Actually I am still more/less out of work[11 months now....some temp work last 4 weeks] and will draw Social Security in Jan.  My big time crunching days are over.   I gave it everything I had for about 4 years  Almost 40 million BOINC and 7 million FAH.

I am running everything[except one] that I have 24/7. A mini-mac on wcg, an AMD 180 dual core with a 260/192, an E8400[4.0] with a 260/216 and an E8400[4.0] with *three 9800GT* cards and a dual quad 5320...all for TPU WCG/FAH.

It gives me an electric bill of $75-100 a month.  I'll be COLD this winter without the farm


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 22, 2009)

If I could find a way to package and ship excess heat, I'd help you out Mike. That is until Canada land ice cubes for the next 7 months. And then I'm keeping it to keep my CPUs from hitting cold bugs and not starting.


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2009)

My room is always 10*F-15*F hotter than the other 2 rooms here (living room and mom's bedroom). The living room and mom's bedroom both have AC though... I don't... however, I have cool days with the window open


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG, I can't wait until I can open the windows down here. I've got a nice little heat exhaust set-up here. It's gonna have to dip into the low 60's at night for me to do that. Too bad it still a couple of months away

Praying for a cool winter


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 23, 2009)

mike047 said:


> BUCK is using all the spare electricity in the Southeast
> 
> Actually I am still more/less out of work[11 months now....some temp work last 4 weeks] and will draw Social Security in Jan.  My big time crunching days are over.   I gave it everything I had for about 4 years  Almost 40 million BOINC and 7 million FAH.
> 
> ...



You forgot 2 more 8800 GT


----------



## mike047 (Sep 23, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> You forgot 2 more 8800 GT



Oh yeah, we have a joint venture going


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 23, 2009)

Tell you what Buck, for $4.50 a pound and the cost of shipping I'll crate up and ship you snow this winter. All items final sale, no refunds. I think I'll soon see enough stock to be able to supply the team, so I'm going to extend that offer to everyone.

*Pie!*






Yesterday, if you looked at the stats page, you'd notice that the top 10 minimum requirement was 25k. I think whoever mentioned that pretty soon due to all the upgrading, the top 10 will be scraping 30k as the requirement was absolutely correct. I love seeing how much we've brought to the table. We've come close to doubling our PPD before this challenge, though we'd need to hit 850k a day for that to be true. New personal challenge perhaps?

HWC has stopped their upward progress and actually came in 100k short of their prior day. One theory for that is that Deadthings, who was there only to fold 1 million for the HWC folding contest, has reached his threshold and hopefully went back to folding for his own team. He did see a drop in output on their team yesterday, so it could be. At the same time, we all boosted ourselves 50k yesterday back up to 700k, and I feel we've got a little more oomph to squeeze out yet. With Deadthings dropping in PPD for them and us pushing up, we should boost the gap from 3.9 weeks until overtake upwards. It should give us all enough time to complete our emergency rigs / recruit friends / what have you. Come on guys, lets stretch our legs and show these guys some more numbers. We aren't beaten yet no matter what they'd like to think.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
everydayiloveu passed 50,000
Homeless passed 400,000
sneekypeet passed 1,500,000
Zubasa passed 9,000


Sorry hat, not sure how it was missed but it wasn't anywhere in the updates. Thanks though for the catch, and congrats on 250k.

Tonight we have Edilu (oh yea, I'm still going to call you that) crossing 50k tonight on his trek upwards. I was looking at your stats and noticed a significant increase in your output in September over your prior month, and September still isn't complete. I imagine quite a few people's stats page look similar. Thanks for your increased and continued effort.  







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	22/09/09
msgclb| 22/09/09
mx500torid|22/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Heh, guess not. Well, competition is definitely increasing. Though looking at pie today, we see msgclb just snuck in today at 9th place. There are a few people not in the top 10 tonight who might be able to knock him out. So far, he's been our second most consistent name up here, with Bogmali leading him by just 1 MPA. It doesn't look too possible to dethrone Bogi as of yet though. Maybe one day.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 23, 2009)

I came home yesterday to no AC.  It was 87 degrees in the house when I walked in the door. I'm amazed my gamer hadn't shut down from overtemp.  I got it fixed but I'm keeping the gamer off until I know my AC is for sure fixed.  

Sorry... low PPD for me over the next day or two.  

My slice of pie is up for the taking!!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 23, 2009)

My internet went down last night. This morning all my folding clients were looking for a server and my bonic client was backed up with completed work. This won't effect the crunching but I have no idea how many folding jobs I lost.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 23, 2009)

yuck... looks like two slices of pie might be up for grabs then.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 23, 2009)

Heh, figured there was something odd yesterday msg. Hopefully not a fuggered router or something. Anyways, good luck on getting it turned around.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 23, 2009)

Come on El Fiendo.  Put these whiners in their place!  (J/K)


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

Aight... I'm back up!  I want mah pie tomorrow!!!1111!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Heh, figured there was something odd yesterday msg. Hopefully not a fuggered router or something. Anyways, good luck on getting it turned around.



Something odd it is. My cable modem was dropping off but I had cable tv. I watched it do this for about 3 hours and it must have been doing this for at least another 3 hours but it could have been up to 8 hours. It's back to normal now.

I did have a P45 Q6600 / (2) 8800GT cards down for a couple of days but it's back running. Damn, both of them loaded 1888 pt WUs with an ETA of 10 hours.


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

I never get 1888pt wu's... I either get the 353 or 787 pointers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 24, 2009)

hat said:


> I never get 1888pt wu's... I either get the 353 or 787 pointers.



All four of my GPUs are folding 1888 wu's right now.  The 1888 wu was great when it hot out, but now that it's cooler I sure could use some 353 or 787 lovin'.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 24, 2009)

500K soon  

Out of all the equip I expected to fail due to heat, my WiFi adapter was the first to go. 2 days worth of WCG uploaded, and 2 days missed Folding due to no work avail... All back up now though!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pie!*






Heh, climbing on up. So mx500, I'm 10k behind and buying 2 rigs. Still confident about keeping third?  

It's pretty cool to see how much the names have changed in the past few weeks. Shows how much you guys are dedicating to this. We've closed to 80k PPD difference between us and HWC, due to us gaining and them losing some ground. I know several folders have things planned and being added in. We'll see what the numbers say in a few weeks. 


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
AthlonX2 passes 400,000
A_Cheese_Danish passes 90,000
BundyR passes 70,000
dhoshaw passes 450,000
hertz9753 passes 450,000
InTeL-InSiDe passes 500
NastyHabits passes 250,000
Nosada passes 40,000
thebluebumblebee passes 900,000
theonedub passes 400,000
ThraXeD passes 200,000
Zubasa passes 10,000
[Ion] passes 2,000


Looks like we're about to get another F@hmillionaire pretty soon, but tonight's story looks to be on Zubasa getting his first 10k and NastyHabits hitting a cool 250k. Both very nice milestones, one being a first of many and one being the first step on the steep climb to 1 million. 











Good show guys.  


*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	23/09/09
msgclb| 23/09/09
Oily_17|23/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


Msgclb seems to still be feeling the wake of the Ethernet issue he faced earlier this week as he squeaks in again tonight. Hope you get it all righted soon, I know that stuff drives me mad.

Oily bumps mx500 tonight and snags himself yet another MPA. Seems the days of 5 or 6 guys winning MPAs each night are getting tossed out, which is good because you guys were making it look easy. You won't get any of the crunch/fold babes (it could be possible) all interested if they think those MPAs are easy to get. I mean geeze it looks like I'm handing them out like candy.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 24, 2009)

A Quarter million.  Woot!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 24, 2009)

Man Im happy with top 10!!! Take me down El Fiendo.4th 5th 6th I dont care long as im folding, but I do seem to remember you said the same thing to Boggy. Look at him now. Could history repeat??? Stay tuned.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet jebus! I finally passed 90k!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh don't go getting all prophetic and uppity mx500. I could lick the lot of ya with both arms tied behind my back. Licking would do nothing to help the folding cause, but I could still do it! (Don't worry, I'll be 4th, 5th or 6th for about another week or two.)


ACD, you'll be breaking 100k soon enough, and also you'll be hitting the top 100 as well. Should be about a week or so for both.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> ACD, you'll be breaking 100k soon enough, and also you'll be hitting the top 100 as well. Should be about a week or so for both.



 I know I'm pumped! I never thought I would get here with 1 system


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 24, 2009)

Realized a personal goal today.  I made the top 20 daily producers.  Yippee for me.







Doubt I'll get any pie soon, but I have evil plans.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Realized a personal goal today.  I made the top 20 daily producers.  Yippee for me.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28888&stc=1&d=1253831338
> 
> Doubt I'll get any pie soon, but I have evil plans.



Congrats!!


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep. It's amazing to see how far my 9600GSO has taken me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Realized a personal goal today.  I made the top 20 daily producers.  Yippee for me.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28888&stc=1&d=1253831338
> 
> Doubt I'll get any pie soon, but I have evil plans.



Woot, way to go man! We all have personal goals as well as team goals. So, if you meet one, shout it out!!!!

P.S. : You guys have done a stellar job of stepping up. HWC has their contest and help from NCIX, but we are still only 100K behind them with just doing what we do every day. *Wait until my plans unfurl....*


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 25, 2009)

I've upped my search for completing my 2 rigs 'in the works'. This may actually be the time that I stop flipping hardware long enough to have actual concrete machines that I just leave alone! That would give me 3 rigs total running. I may need to get a second renter in my house though to offset costs. 

I assure you, I have furled plans that have yet to be unfurled. Also. Uh... yea.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pie!*






The top 10 has 3 people in it that have joined within 1 month. That's a pretty good achievement guys.   Really glad you guys came along when you did. Other than that, it looks like you've solved your problems msgclb, good to see you back up and running. 

We're still cranking out a good 700k PPD guys, but lets see what more we can squeeze out. I'm looking forward to all this unveiling and unfurling and revealing that everyone's dropping hints of. 


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
bogmali passes 7,500,000
EnergyFX passes 350,000
hertz9753 passes 500,000
iamgary11111 passes 3,000
thoughtdisorder passes 750,000
vanyots passes 600,000


At his current rate, I'm going to be adding a million point certificate to Bogmali's stack every 10 days. Your name just keeps popping up everywhere, doesn't it? I guess I'll be seeing your name up here in about 5 days.

Tonight hertz9753 gets his name featured as he hits the second major step to 1 million, and passes the half way point. Good work on the 500k, now let's if you can set the record for quickest I've seen someone break 1 million.








*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	24/09/09
msgclb| 24/09/09
Oily_17|24/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


With msg solidifying his points standing, he gains back up the rankings and removes all speculation of him being knocked out. Everyone is a returnee tonight snatching another MPA for their personal pile. I'm going to have to figure out what we're doing with these, if anything. 

What do you guys have for ideas? That's a pretty broad question, I'll probably regret asking it.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> What do you guys have for ideas? That's a pretty broad question, I'll probably regret asking it.



My idea involves Pie...whipped cream...and naked bodies, but yeah that is another story


----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Wait until my plans unfurl....*



I'm limited to 3 rigs right now in my garage due to just having 15A circuits in there I'm having them upgrade it to 25A to accomodate 2-3 more rigs


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm limited to 3 rigs right now in my garage due to just having 15A circuits in there I'm having them upgrade it to 25A to accomodate 2-3 more rigs



If you can check the guage of the wire you might be able to get away with just upgrading the circuit breaker. If the wire is 12AWG then a 20amp breaker is an easy upgrade. 10AWG is good to 30amps.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> If you can check the guage of the wire you might be able to get away with just upgrading the circuit breaker. If the wire is 12AWG then a 20amp breaker is an easy upgrade. 10AWG is good to 30amps.



I will and more than likely do it myself if I can figure out the wire gauging part.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I will and more than likely do it myself if I can figure out the wire gauging part.



*Bogi's Garage...*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2009)

simply changing out the circuit breaker for a 20 amp instead of a 15 amp is a good way to start a fire, especially since you will have a constant load on it.  You will almost always find 14/2 used for a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Bogi's Garage...*
> 
> http://www.worldofstock.com/slides/BEN1317.jpg



I always imagined that to be you... and all those plugs are for power strips


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 26, 2009)

Buck, do you have a picture of all your extension cords?


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I will and more than likely do it myself if I can figure out the wire gauging part.



Cut off a small segment and take it to Home Depot for comparison.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Cut off a small segment and take it to Home Depot for comparison.


Most romex made in the last 20 years will have the Guage stamped on it, if the wiring is visible.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 26, 2009)

It looks like the last update for the day at EOC will have team TPU hitting the 739,509 mark.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like msgclb want's more pie.  Almost 48,000 pts yesterday.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 26, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Looks like msgclb want's more pie.  Almost 48,000 pts yesterday.



Watch out msgclb, El Fiendo is gonna come gunning for ya


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, everyone is going to get hit by a bat. I'll thwack every last one of ya. I'll be picking up another i7 this weekend, 2 more GTX 260s are on there way back from RMA and then on their way to me. They'll join my 4th and currently idle GTX260 waiting out of system. 3 x 9600 GSOs are heading towards me as well as a 4 PCI-e slot AM3 mobo. I still need one more 9600 GSO, an X58 mobo, an AM3 CPU and an HX1000, but those will be soon enough. I think that should stand to be enough to set me ahead of a fair chunk of you knuckleheads.

*Pie!*





See how I'm in 8th place tonight? Place me firmly behind Bogi in just a few weeks time. Buck won't even be able to see me when he looks back I'll be so close behind Bogi. Bogi's going to think I'm his new Proctologist I'm going to be so far up there. More exaggeration of how much PPD I'll have in reference to being behind Bogi. 

Anyways, I'll be stepping on you on the way past.   Congrats everyone, as mentioned we got ~740K tonight in numbers, and while HWC brought in 850k tonight, just days ago they were pushing 770k due to various reasons. That's code for 'I have no freaking clue why'. Anyways, we're getting within range, if we keep this up we'll be pushing them back permanently. Good rallying guys.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
dhoshaw passed 500,000
Dustyshiv passed 1,600,000
EnergyFX passed 400,000
mx500torid passed 3,500,000
[Ion] passed 3,000


Looks good mx500, working well on the way to 4 million. Dusty looks like he's right along with mx500 on the path to another million. EnergyFX is getting ready to prove he's got more certificates in him as he rockets forward to yet another. And of course Dhoshaw is ready to show us 500k tonight, halfway to a cool million. Congrats Dhoshaw, and good pace too. You're rocketing through these towards your own TPU million. 







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	25/09/09
msgclb| 25/09/09
mx500torid|25/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


Nothing too much happening tonight, other than a brutal dissing of Oily perpetrated by mx500. Good show man, give him a kick for me. One day my name will be in lights. Till that day I'm just going to have to stop sneaking MPAs from people that don't check if I missed them. 

Anyways, post up more ideas about the use of these. Naked bodies is good, but please specify what you'd like a bit more. I was about to send you some of my albums before I realized that's probably a criminal offense and probably not what you were after.


----------



## mike047 (Sep 26, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh, everyone is going to get hit by a bat. I'll thwack every last one of ya. I'll be picking up another i7 this weekend, 2 more GTX 260s are on there way back from RMA and then on their way to me. They'll join my 4th and currently idle GTX260 waiting out of system. 3 x 9600 GSOs are heading towards me as well as a 4 PCI-e slot AM3 mobo. I still need one more 9600 GSO, an X58 mobo, an AM3 CPU and an HX1000, but those will be soon enough. I think that should stand to be enough to set me ahead of a fair chunk of you knuckleheads.



*Promises, Promises* 

I'll bet MX500torrid has something for you


----------



## msgclb (Sep 26, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Looks like msgclb want's more pie.  Almost 48,000 pts yesterday.





mx500torid said:


> Watch out msgclb, El Fiendo is gonna come gunning for ya



Wow It was 50,944!
I had to start shutting down some cards in the afternoon because it got to damn hot. I probably won't see that again unless it really cools off and the electric bill doesn't bust my budget.

I'll have to use some of this months change that I get panhandling by the freeway towards another GTX 260.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice job msgclb!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pie!*





Me kicking all of your butts would be a much nicer thing when it actually happens, but until then I'll have to suffer through tenth place as even 28k PPD was only just enough to place in the top 10 position.

But here is an example of how I say we're close to HWC. They slipped up today posting only 756K while we post a total of 710k in the same time stretch. As you can see, there isn't too much more that needs to happen for us to start clawing back our lead. Just a little further guys, keep adding little by little.


*Milestones*

Milestones Today 
briar7 passed 350,000
Crazybc passed 150,000
everydayiloveu passed 60,000
hertz9753 passed 550,000
InTeL-InSiDe passed 2,000
newtekie1 passed 5,500,000
xUndeadTeaseRx passed 20,000


Newtekie is only one of a few to show off such a nice number as he heads past halfway on acquiring another million. No actual milestones posting tonight though and the certificates are shown a night of rest. I doubt it will be empty again Sunday, especially considering the massive amounts of PPD you guys are all outputting. TPU and its members really are making good time and are performing admirably. 


*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	26/09/09
msgclb| 26/09/09
Oily_17|26/09/09
mike047|26/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


Mike again grabbing himself an MPA tonight, as he sneaks into 10th place in WCG. He joins Oily who earns his MPA today after he trades spots back with mx500 while mx500 misses out. Some good competition forcing names around here, though I can't say I blame you. I too long to taste the MPA, though I'm going to need much more to get into the top 10 in crunching. I've yet to see what average my one quadcore will reach, but I'm certain I'll need a touch more than that to get in. We'll have to see I guess.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I've yet to see what average my one quadcore will reach, but I'm certain I'll need a touch more than that to get in. We'll have to see I guess.



Yeah you will need bigger balls than that to make it to the Top 10 

I have -
2x Q6600
PII 940
2x Opty's

All the above crunching and I struggle to make the top 10 sometimes, although maybe not the highest OC on them, and folding on the same rigs, could cut my PPD back a little


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2009)

When I was bouncing in and out of the WCG Top10, I was running the following:

Q9550 @ 3.9Ghz
Phenom X4 9850 @ 3.0Ghz
Phenom X3 8650 @ 2.8Ghz
Athlon X2 7750 @ 3.25Ghz
2 each Athlon X2 4850 @ 2.7Ghz

So yeah, you may need some more HP.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 27, 2009)

No quads here got a 2140,2160,6400,6420,6600,and my 45mm: 2-5200,7200,and finally 8400 all running 3 ghz or better oops forgot the lonely 3800 x2.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is what I'm running just so everyone has an idea:

4 i7 920 (1-3.5Ghz, 3-3.4Ghz)
1-X3220 3.0Ghz
2-PII 945 stock @ 3.0Ghz
1-E5200 stock (part time)
1-X2 3800 (server)


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea, I had 0 delusions of making it into the top 10 on one quad alone. I simply wanted to see what a Q9300 would get me so I could get some metric of what I'd need. Bogi, your CPU list is ridiculous.

*Pie!*






Ah, me in 8th tonight is a little better I'd say, though the only reason I'm here is because there seems to have been a stats update issue on all sites I've checked. So if you're looking at EoC stats page, or what have you, we were short yesterday because of this. Took me a minute to figure it out. I'd probably have pulled around 10th place again had everyone updated correctly, much like last night. I need to get at least one rig running soon so I don't drop off as everyone pushes past. Keep up the hard work guys, we need to keep gaining ground.


*Milestones*

Buck_Nasty passes 25,000,000
deathmore passes 400,000
EnergyFX passes 450,000
hertz9753 passes 600,000
Lampmaster passes 500,000

2 big numbers being hit tonight, one being Lampmaster's halfway point to the landmark milestone of 1 million points. This next step will be a large one, but considering that its taken just over a month for you to get here, you should see 1 million soon. Congrats.






The second number is Buck hitting a monstrous 25 million. I'm going to take a second and brag for Buck, because he probably never would himself. He's got a point total that beats out all but 192 folding _teams_. It's a good thing to see that 500USD+ utility bill a month goes to good use Buck. Someone needs to create a program that calculates your effective Teraflops and then measures you against the world's current supercomputers. I'd be curious to see where Buck, or perhaps Techpowerup's distributed computing efforts in general, rank. Congrats on a truly monolithic number Buck.






*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	27/09/09
msgclb| 27/09/09
Oily_17|27/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Mike misses out on another MPA today, and both Oily and msg nearly joined him which would have marked the first ever there was only 1 MPA winner. Fortunately both managed to cling to 10th place, Oily in WCG and msgclb in Folding. Hopefully msg isn't seeing a recurrence of his prior troubles this week, and it was only a result of the late stats updating.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 28, 2009)

I was playing on my gamer for a few hours last night... so that might have been enough to let El Feido sneak up a slot in pie. :shadedshu


----------



## msgclb (Sep 28, 2009)

Saturday night it got so hot in my apartment that I had to shut down most of my computers to let the AC regain the upper hand. By the time I got them restarted Sunday I had one hell of a time trying to get that last piece of pie. I had to put up with 90+ temps outside and 80+ temps inside Sunday. Thankfully a cold front came through last night that has cooled it down some.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea, winter is a coming. Yesterday my top floor was colder than the basement where I keep all my rigs. I think this winter in the basement is going to be alot more cozy due to Folding @ Home, which is good because my furnace was only keeping my upstairs warm last winter.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Saturday night it got so hot in my apartment that I had to shut down most of my computers to let the AC regain the upper hand. By the time I got them restarted Sunday I had one hell of a time trying to get that last piece of pie. I had to put up with 90+ temps outside and 80+ temps inside Sunday. Thankfully a cold front came through last night that has cooled it down some.


Wher do you live(i'm bad with lat/long)?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 28, 2009)

Oklahoma if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oklahoma if I'm not mistaken.



748 N. MacArthur Blvd, Oklahoma City, OK 73127, USA

At least according to the "internets"  http://stevemorse.org/jcal/latlon.php


----------



## msgclb (Sep 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wher do you live(i'm bad with lat/long)?



Oklahoma City. This is probably the worst idea I could come up with but...

Copy that lat/long into Google map. Scroll in on the green arrow until you get the street view. The deteriorating apartments are to the West. I was going to say to the left but sometimes when I tried it I was looking North and other times South.



NastyHabits said:


> 748 N. MacArthur Blvd, Oklahoma City, OK 73127, USA



I must be off by a hair!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 29, 2009)

Gratz Mike 4 mil!!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pie!*





The top 10 remains around the same, but as a team we've pushed up back to 716k points, which was just 28k short of HWCs production yesterday. I've got a fair amount of my computer parts lined up (now I just need to pay for them all) and my upgrade alone should push more than 28k. On days like this they'd be trailing us. Add on to that the few other systems I know that are getting upgraded here and we're suddenly alot closer than it looked for awhile there. We've got our foothold guys, now we need to keep pushing until we match and past them.


*Milestones*

AthlonX2 passed 450,000
bogmali passed 8,000,000
Castiel passed 200
Crazyeyesreaper passed 25,000
DanTheBanjoman passed 300,000
dhoshaw passed 550,000
Homeless passed 450,000
InTeL-InSiDe passed 3,000
Maikel205 passed 30,000
mike047 passed 4,000,000
theonedub passed 450,000
[Ion] passed 4,000

We've got three milestones tonight, one being a folder's second ever and 2 chasing the heals of Buck as they look to add their own million to their totals. First, congrats to Crazyeyesreaper on his 25k tonight. This comes after several weeks of being inactive, though every bit helps our battle with HWC who're now one place directly behind us. Thank you for your help.  






Next we have 2 one million point additions being made by Bogmali and Mike047 tonight. Bogmali is hitting a staggering 8 million points tonight, which is a rather daunting number for anyone on other teams looking him up, let alone when they see Buck's numbers. Only adding to our already stacked arsenal is Mike047 topping his 4 millionth for Techpowerup. Mike, who has his most contributions under Techpowerup, has closer to 8 million himself. So while today's cert will read 4 million, congrats on your close to 8 too.  











*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|	28/09/09
msgclb| 28/09/09
mike047|28/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Mike wins out over Oily tonight in what can only be described as a sparring match between two of them. Mike, you should post up your CPU list so we can see what Oily is up against. That and I'm confident that one day soon I'll be capable of beating him in WCG, I want to see if I feel the same about your set up too.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hopefully my points should be more consistent from now on.I was having trouble with my Folding cards dropping to 2D clocks.

Updated all rigs to Windows 7 and forced 3D clocks, so hopefully they will play well and not be on/off anymore.

Roll on 24/7 crunching and folding.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 29, 2009)

So close to passing 100k!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats Boggy 8 mil. Saw you bought some more stuff on another site. That 7200 was 50 bucks!!! i was getting ready to PM then saw yours


----------



## bogmali (Sep 29, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Congrats Boggy 8 mil. Saw you bought some more stuff on another site. That 7200 was 50 bucks!!! i was getting ready to PM then saw yours




Yup E7200 and a Corsair TX650W PSU for a cool $100


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 29, 2009)

Im jealous. Need another psu


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

Me too Mx500. Though I need something with 6 x PCI-E, and apparently they're really hard to find.

*Pie!*





Guess who we beat tonight. Sorry top 10, Imma let you finish but us beating HWC had the best story ever.

We may have only gotten them by 4k, but this marks the first day in many months we've been ahead of them. Now this may come on the heels of them losing a chunk of PPD, but keep in mind we are gaining more as well. They likely will rebound in points in the coming days, I'm not sure why they've been down, but we will do our best to keep in stride. You guys are doing a great job at catching up to them. 

But you know I didn't realize until today that we're doing just under 750k. On top of that we're team #55 and are getting ever closer to hitting the top 50. We aren't just folding to beat HWC anymore in my eyes. EoC says it will take us two months to get there, what say we crank it up some more and show both HWC and the top 50 teams what TPU is made of.


*Milestones*

A_Cheese_Danish passed 100,000
Castiel passed 500
Dustyshiv passed 1,700,000
EnergyFX passed 500,000
hertz9753 passed 650,000
InTeL-InSiDe passed 4,000
thebluebumblebee passed 950,000
tofu passed 500
tofu_TPU passed 500
[Ion] passed 5,000

Why not another milestone filled night after a milestone full weekend? Tonight ACD (A Cheese Danish) and EnergyFX have their name in lights as they cross some very nice milestones. ACD hits his first 100k, and in a few days will break into the TPU top 100. Congrats so far man. 






EnergyFX earns mention tonight with his 500k milestone. In one months time you've accumulated 500,000 points with us and gained to 43rd place. That's pretty good for a first time folder. I took alot longer to get started myself, and I've been fairly quickly progressing. Very nice, I have to say.






*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    29/09/09
msgclb| 29/09/09
mike047|29/09/09
Oily_17|29/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

And Mike retains his position tonight. I think he said he recently turned some machines back on because it was starting to get colder. I may be wrong, but whatever the case I hope to see his name become more regular up here.

A quick edit due to me using the wrong WCG pie to figure this out. As such I missed Oily (got ed). Fixing that on up.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> ... Sorry top 10, Imma let you finish but us beating HWC had the best story ever.



lol

I gots to upgrade mah badge when I get home!


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 30, 2009)

I knew it, you been secretly stashing away peoples MPA Pie so you can have some for yourself El 

You feeling a bit left out because you cant get any yourself.... , you are just going to have to up your game a little before you get your hands on my piece of Pie 








Anyway if we beat HWC everyday, you can have my piece of PIE, it is all good


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 30, 2009)

Woot! Passed 100K!!!  Oh happy day!


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 30, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Woot! Passed 100K!!!  Oh happy day!


Congrats!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I knew it, you been secretly stashing away peoples MPA Pie so you can have some for yourself El
> 
> You feeling a bit left out because you cant get any yourself.... , you are just going to have to up your game a little before you get your hands on my piece of Pie
> 
> ...




Whoops, you know I didn't notice but I used 2 days ago WCG pie in the WCG pie thread to calculate it last night. Didn't even look at the date stamp. Unfortunately it seems to have gotten missed for WCG'ers last night, but let me just edit that up a notch. Sorry.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 30, 2009)

No worries, I am only messing with you 

I think all the Pie you are stealing is slowing your PPD down!!


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> ...EnergyFX earns mention tonight with his 500k milestone. In one months time you've accumulated 500,000 points with us and gained to 43rd place. That's pretty good for a first time folder. I took alot longer to get started myself, and I've been fairly quickly progressing. Very nice, I have to say...



You know... it's funny that about a month ago I started crunching for the WCG team and got a little message over there asking if I could maybe dedicate my GPU to the F@H team.  Although I'm a bit of a putz at crunching, folding has taken a real grip on me.

El Fiendo and Buck Nasty... I credit the two of you for making folding for the TPU team such a fun experience.  Fido... you with your antics and addicting goals and Buck, you with your dedicated support and not-too-overbearing motivation to fold harder are great assets that are bringing this team to life.

I just wanted to take a moment to tell both of you "Well done" and I hope you both keep doing what you do.

Of course... the rest of the team and most notably the dedicated folders on this team shore up Fido and Buck's efforts to make this really fun.

Yeah yeah... you too HWC lurkers.  It won't be as fun when you are so far behind that the competition fizzles away.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> You know... it's funny that about a month ago I started crunching for the WCG team and got a little message over there asking if I could maybe dedicate my GPU to the F@H team.  Although I'm a bit of a putz at crunching, folding has taken a real grip on me.
> 
> El Fiendo and Buck Nasty... I credit the two of you for making folding for the TPU team such a fun experience.  Fido... you with your antics and addicting goals and Buck, you with your dedicated support and not-too-overbearing motivation to fold harder are great assets that are bringing this team to life.
> 
> ...



Well, I must say you have risen most admirably to answer the call for the folding team. It is members like yourself that provide inspiration to us all. I must say, your graphic talents have been most instrumental in creating the folding badges. Keep up the great work!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 1, 2009)

Not even a tiny slice for me passing 2,250,000?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Not even a tiny slice for me passing 2,250,000?



NO PIE FOR YOU, ALL MINE!!! MUHAHAHAHA.









































jk man, give him time lol.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Fido? Well that's definitely a new one. Thanks though for recognition. While it is kind of neat seeing the little thanks count on the left hand side go up, (watch me never receive one again, ) the thing I like seeing the most is when you guys rib me back or chat it up in here. I figure the more places threads we get in the New Post List that showcases the great camaraderie and support of the team the more unwilling techies we can ensnare into running F@H. 


*Pie!*






EnergyFX joins the two other new members in the past month who've matched his achievement we just mentioned. The one difference is both Dhoshaw and hertz9753 have been folding before, and both were actually once on the HWC team. With your guys added help, and everyone showing their true mettle we now have an average trend that looks like this:






Not only did we hit another Team Best last night, we bested HWC again and we've shown an amazing amount of force in the last month alone. Now to think bigger, both of our teams have vastly increased our PPD which means we're increasing the work units we're sending to Stanford. In the end our fighting for placement (and our rightful lead over HWC) reaps the most reward for the research. I don't know about you guys, but every stats update I look at on the web I like to imagine I hear cancer screaming in terror at our might. That could also be because I'm pretty sadistic, but I'd rather think of it positively.


*Milestones*

Castiel passes 1,000
dhoshaw passes 600,000
GilbertQC passes 900,000
hertz9753 passes 700,000
InTeL-InSiDe passes 5,000
Mindweaver passes 250,000
NastyHabits passes 300,000
pepsi71ocean passes 650,000
tofu_TPU passes 1,000

Sure is alot of 0s up there. Good work everyone! Especially Mindweaver who hits 1/4 million tonight. Very nice work man.






Good work to everyone for keeping me in work with these certificates. The more I post up, the more science we're sciencing. 

*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    30/09/09
msgclb| 30/09/09
Oily_17|30/09/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Unfortunately its not a screw up by me (sorry Oily) that Mike isn't up here tonight. Though I doubt we've seen the last of him. I'll save you all the horror of me breaking into a Darkwing Duck quote. Don't know why I was going to quote him either. Didn't even know I remembered enough to quote. 

Back to Mike, I'm going to imagine your name is mine whenever you pop onto the MPA list. Until I've got the CPU horsepower to pull it off, I'm going to have to win vicariously for awhile here. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2009)

shhhh, don't TELL them it's a trap


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

I entered my name in the user CP. I can haz badge!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Big things happened today! Our folding badge system was officially implemented, which most of you have already seen. If by chance you see this first, you can find more info here.


*Pie!*





Hertz flexes his muscles tonight as he displaces some members for some tasty 5th place pie. But aside from that, not too much changed in the top ten with the coming of the new month. It's almost ominous.

But as a team tonight we bested HWC again by a healthy 35,000 points. I hadn't realized this until just earlier, but September 29th marked the end of their folding contest, and we're likely seeing the normalizing of the daily PPD as contest participants go their separate ways. Even if we have crested HWC's initial surge, I hope to see a good cushion between us and them before we let up. Those sneaky buggers could be back to get us when we least expect it. Also, I remember seeing their site admin mention that they're looking into another sponsored folding contest in one months time. Besides, we're actively pushing for the Top 50 as well! Having hit an amazing 754,000 on September 30th, we could actually make 17th place overall if we continued with those kinds of numbers. I'd say the Top 50 should be more than achievable.


*Milestones*

BundyR passed 80,000
Crazybc passed 200,000
EnergyFX passed 550,000
hertz9753 passed 750,000
Mike0409 passed 200
thoughtdisorder passed 800,000
[Ion] passed 6,000


Some guys appear to be getting dangerously close to a Folding Badge upgrade to 1 million points, while some others have just started their long journey for some delicious pie and badges. Wait, can we get Wiz to code the badges to be delicious as well?

We'll have to post up a thread of all the variations / levels so we can see what we're dealing with here. 

*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    01/10/09
msgclb| 01/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Only a couple made the cut tonight. Seems WCG pie wasn't as friendly to the MPA regulars as it has been in the past. No matter, I'm sure we'll see them back soon enough though. Though it'll likely get rougher for the guys too. Seems the WCG team is next in line for a badge, so there may well be a push in numbers over there. Maybe I'll even man up in WCG and get myself some nice WCG pie one day too. I do have a 2.6 GHz P4 I'm supposed to be getting back from a sibling. Every little bit helps, right?


----------



## mike047 (Oct 2, 2009)

The first part of every month I do SIMAP

http://boinc.bio.wzw.tum.de/boincsimap/

They only run a few days to a week each month.

So, I'm, down about 30% until they are finished for the month.

Good project BTW.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pie!*





Heh, Mx500, I hate to see you down beneath me under these circumstances. I don't look forward to my continued energy bills, I'm sure they're bound to get worse. I didn't expect to be donating so much time and resources to anything, but then folding snuck up on me. 

And it appears to have ensnared some others here too. We did over 755,000 points which is again pushing our records higher. Meanwhile as we climbed, HWC dropped to beneath 690k. There's not much talk going on in the forums over there so I can't really gauge their reaction. I guess we'll see if they rebound soon enough.


*Milestones*

Castiel passed 2,000
dhoshaw passed 650,000
InTeL-InSiDe passed 6,000
skotosa passed 80,000
theonedub passed 500,000
tofu_TPU passed 2,000
VLC passed 500
xUndeadTeaseRx passed 25,000
[Ion] passed 7,000

Two milestones tonight, one to theonedub who hits the 500k mark and is halfway to a folding badge upgrade and a cool 1 million points. Until then, this milestone will have to do in their place. Good work.  






The other goes to xUndeadTeaseRx, whose dangerously close to having me just call him bob for my sake. But Undead crosses 25k tonight and is 1/4 of the way to earning his folding badge. Until then, here's a lovely picture to print off and hang on the wall. Unfortunately it has yet to impress anyone at work, but maybe you'd have better luck. 







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    02/10/09
msgclb| 02/10/09
Oily_17| 02/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Well, at any rate Oily shoved his way back into the standings tonight. I'm sure when Mike completes his work units, he'll come demanding a MPA as well. 










Until then, here's something we can all enjoy. I believe it accurately shows how we got rid of HWC.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pie!*





Well, as mentioned already in the F@H thread, we no longer have a threat from HWC. Yesterday saw them drop to 653k while we topped 758k. A couple of weeks at this pace and we can ease back our overclocks and save some energy. Of course, with winter coming for most of us, our hardware will be running alot cooler anyways. We still show as being 2 months out from the top 50, though it'll come soon enough. Good effort guys. 


*Milestones*

bogmali passed 8,500,000
btarunr passed 25,000
dark2099 passed 800,000
EnergyFX passed 600,000
Happy1 passed 1,000
hertz9753 passed 800,000
Homeless passed 500,000
JayliN passed 40,000
JrRacinFan passed 10,000
Solaris17 passed 800,000

Tonight is almost a copy of yesterday, with only the names changing. Homeless cracks the halfway point to 1 million and a new badge, which leaves the 25000 point milestone to Btarunr.  Bta, good luck on the road to 100k and your folding badge. As for you Homeless, you can crash on my couch until you get back on your feet. 












*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    03/10/09
msgclb| 03/10/09
Oily_17| 03/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Everyone survived the cut. Though seeming how we're hitting a lull in HWC competition, I'll switch my i7 away from VM folding and have it join my other 2 processors in WCG. With any luck, and the right components, I'll be giving some of these guys a run for the money here too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2009)

Yahoo!


----------



## hat (Oct 4, 2009)

What the? My badge went away...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2009)

hat said:


> What the? My badge went away...



nope its still there!


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 4, 2009)

You'll lose it for a few hours every Sunday.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 5, 2009)

Still getting 30k a day. Better than i expected. Shame all those gpu sitting there tho.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ohh yeah baby!!  Just passed 5,000,0000 ....going to celebrate with a party/few beer

EDIT: Plus 800,000 in WCG, not a bad couple of day's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Ohh yeah baby!!  Just passed 5,000,0000 ....going to celebrate with a party/few beer
> 
> EDIT: Plus 800,000 in WCG, not a bad couple of day's



Yeah baby. You go Oily!!!!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cheers Buck!!...we all pale in your shadow...but I am going to party... hell yeah


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 5, 2009)

Gratz Oily


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 5, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Cheers Buck!!...we all pale in your shadow...but I am going to party... hell yeah



Ah but, Buck pales in comparison to our collective might. All we have to do is figure out how to form up like Voltron and we'd be able to defeat him.

*Pie!*





Everyday we're pushing around 750k now, which I must say is pretty nice indeed. We've also moved up to 53rd and should be sitting at 51st by late this week. I didn't expect HWC to drop off as much as they did from the contest ending, but I am impressed with how well we met the onrush of points and how everyone has done their best to pump out points. Shows just how much dedication this team possesses. That word is freaking insane by the way. Look at all those 's'es.


*Milestones*

TechPowerup! passed 140,000,000
3dsage passed 200
btarunr passed 30,000
BundyR passed 90,000
dank1983man420 passed 3,500,000
Danzown passed 150,000
deathmore passed 450,000
dhoshaw passed 700,000
Dustyshiv passed 1,800,000
El_Fiendo passed 4,500,000
Happy1 passed 3,000
heky passed 8,000
hertz9753 passed 850,000
msgclb passed 3,500,000
Oily_17 passed 5,000,000
thebluebumblebee passed 1,000,000


Well we've got a couple of early celebrators posting up, so I might as well add the credentials to make it official. Thebluebumblebee and Oily both passed some tremendous numbers tonight, with thebluebumblebee also earning himself a new badge and entrance into the F@H Millionaire club. Oily will still maintain his Crazy Folder badge, but can now boast of how he's now in the top 1200 of the F@H project all together. Congrats to the both of you on your milestones.  











As an interesting side note, as a team we've handed in 140 million points worth of WUs. 

*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    04/10/09
msgclb| 04/10/09
Oily_17| 04/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

And again, everyone made the cut. But so far the best idea for usage of these has been:



oily_17 said:


> My idea involves Pie...whipped cream...and naked bodies, but yeah that is another story



And I have no bloody idea how I'd ship that. I mean that seems like something they'd hold up at customs. I have to start talking nice to hardware manufacturer reps and see if I can get some ins on hardware for prizes. Or maybe bribes, that'd probably be quicker.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pie!*





Tonight we have Dustyshiv making a comeback for his first MPA in what seems to be weeks. Not sure if this is a boost in his performance or if he snuck in on the updates, but whatever the reason you've earned some pie. 

We seem to have hit our plateau, and aren't really budging too much. I know a few guys still have upgrades to bring online, but so far I'm pretty happy with this current number. However, HWC saw a sharp increase of 70k points today to leave them sitting at 700k yesterday. We may indeed have more to see from my fellow Canucks. I do know that they've lost some PPD due to NCIX running a folding contest as well, so they may be getting more numbers back after that's up. I haven't seen any indication of what this 70k burst is here. I'll keep an eye out, but I think this is far from over.


*Milestones*

3dsage passed 2,000
btarunr passed 40,000
hat passed 300,000
heky passed 9,000
hertz9753 passed 900,000
JrRacinFan passed 20,000
Maikel205 passed 40,000
sneekypeet passed 1,600,000
[Ion] passed 8,000

Tonight is a bit more quiet compared to last night, though we still see many members moving right along. Bta and Maikel come close to passing 50k, and hertz approaches his first TPU million. In actuality hertz9753 is much closer to 3 million than he is to 1 million. 


*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    05/10/09
msgclb| 05/10/09
Oily_17| 05/10/09
dustyshiv|05/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

With dusty snapping up F@H pie today, he ensured himself a spot in the MPAs due to the fact that he has amazing WCG power. Oily continues his presence, and Bogmali has set up a clothesline and moved his stuff in.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pie!*





Well, tonight's spike up to 800k sure wasn't in part by me, as I lost PPD today. But I imagine some of you guys out there are responsible for this. I mean there's not really that big a group of guys it could be. And to those of you that found an extra few PPD lying around to toss into the pot, . 

Its a good thing too as HWC has rebounded to 757k, a whole 120k back from where they'd dropped to 2 days ago. Time will tell if we've got the current oomph to lay em down and fend off their advances. I myself am positioning myself to be taking some of the brunt of their advance. My new AMD motherboard has been shipped to me, and all I need now to complete that system is a AM3 CPU and some DDR3. Past that I'll get my second i7 up and running as more of its parts trickle in. On top of that, Buck keeps hinting about something upcoming too. Its too bad time seems to slow down to a crawl when you're waiting to put a build together.

One things for sure, we've shown them we're no pushovers. It's funny too because I'm sure they thought they had us by the balls.

*Milestones*
3dsage passed 3,000 
btarunr passed 50,000 
Crazybc passed 250,000 
dhoshaw passed 750,000 
EnergyFX passed 650,000 
heky passed 10,000 
iamgary11111 passed 4,000 
JrRacinFan passed 25,000 
Lampmaster passed 550,000 
Nosada passed 50,000 
Peejay passed 200 
Solaris17 passed 850,000 
theonedub passed 550,000 
Vrgn86 passed 5,000 
[Ion] passed 9,000 

Damn! We've got 5 certificates to look at tonight, so I best cut the chatter and get this ball rolling. 

First we have heky passing his first 10k and JrRacinFan passing 25k. While both of them are going to be without a badge for a little while longer, both are at a good pace to earn their stripes soon enough. Whether its coming back after a short hiatus or new for the first time, we thank you for your dedication to TPU. 










Next we have Btarunr and Nosada both blasting past 50k, the pivotal point between badgedom and uh, non-badgedom.










And lastly we have CrazyBC capturing his 250000th point, and rather quickly I might add. This could be because he regularly hits the top 20 and is pulling in around 10k PPD, in which case I think we can see why he's advancing quickly.






Good work everyone.


*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    06/10/09
msgclb| 06/10/09
Oily_17| 06/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

And just as quickly Dusty drops back off the list. I suppose the names weren't meant to stabilize to what they were a month ago quite yet, though I have no doubt we haven't seen the last of mx500, dusty and Mike up here. Thankfully you guys aren't hitting all at once and making the MPAs look easy. 

Of course, with how much Bogmali puts out for both teams, he's frequent enough to make the MPAs look like cake all by himself. That's right, I avoided the obvious cliche.


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ah but, Buck pales in comparison to our collective might. All we have to do is figure out how to form up like Voltron and we'd be able to defeat him.



I suggest we all fold as "Voltron" and see what happens to Buck's big piece of pie...

Of course Buck would fold as Voltron as well, so we need to make a password on him and send it to everyone but Buck.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2009)

Would say short hiatus, EL Fiendo. Soon I will have a 2nd GTS to add along with it fold.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 7, 2009)

hat said:


> I suggest we all fold as "Voltron" and see what happens to Buck's big piece of pie...
> Of course Buck would fold as Voltron as well, so we need to make a password on him and send it to everyone but Buck.



I'm down with this plan. At the very least we all take top spot over Buck, and the lady folk that the prestige comes with. At the most we gain international notoriety for being the team that has the legendary Voltron Force folding for them. Not even Zarkon, Witch Haggar or Lotor themselves would be able to stop us.



JrRacinFan said:


> Would say short hiatus, EL Fiendo. Soon I will have a 2nd GTS to add along with it fold.



That's what I like to hear! Welcome back.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Chart!*






Sorry guys, but Free-DC decided to be jerks and not update all day. As such I can't even fake pie to you guys tonight. Although its probably a good thing for me, as you can see I got booted from the top 10. In fact I've dropped in PPD and will likely lose my Crazy Folder badge for the next few days. Damn addictive graphical button thingers.

Regarding our sudden PPD drop on EoC stats today, it would seem that the last update was missed on alot of teams. HWC is still beneath us, though they only cleared 20k less than us today.


*Milestones*

Well, without an updating website I don't have a ready made list of these. To anyone that may have been missed, here's a  to you and a sorry. Also, I welcome anyone whose crossed a milestone that gets missed here to post it on up.


*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    07/10/09
msgclb| 07/10/09
Oily_17| 07/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

I'm going to make an executive decision and still hand you guys out your hard earned MPAs. I just worked off the Kakao stats screenshot above. As can be seen, nothing too shocking happened anyways. While the WCG team still makes off with pie, it looks like the MPA guys are the only guys on this team getting any pie tonight.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2009)

I have two rigs down ATM and that is why my production dipped *below 100K*, should be back up today.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 8, 2009)

Gratz Bee on millionaires club!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm down with this plan. At the very least we all take top spot over Buck, *and the lady folk that the prestige comes with*.


Folding Groupies? I thought they were "all over me" because of my AXE cologne.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh man you must be experiencing a double effect. First you come around smelling like sprayed on chocolate, and then you drop your massive points wang. I imagine the girls all melt.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll be dropping off for a few days as I move... but I expect to come back a K or two PPD stronger.  We'll see.

I want my "crazy" status back!  Mah badge be neked!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 9, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I'll be dropping off for a few days as I move... but I expect to come back a K or two PPD stronger.  We'll see.
> I want my "crazy" status back!  Mah badge be neked!



If you stay at lowered PPD though, you should qualify for the folding / crunching contest that has just been announced here. As it stands you'd be ineligible at full production. I won't tell anyone though, our secret.

*Pie!*





So with the big news about a cross team contest being announced, we may well be faced with a shift in names and a surge of members. I can only hope so, because there's constant rumblings up north of a comeback and another contest. On top of that we've moved up to 51st place and are now facing 1.7 months before we slide into 50th place. I for one am a touch impatient at times and would like to carve that number down. Unfortunately, my hands are tied in upping that total as my builds are halted while I construct additional pylons. So I'm just going to get someone to crack the e-whip!






You have no idea how hard it was to find a photo that was non pornographic, not covered in watermarks and somewhat attractive. Of course I did Google search 'women with whips' without safe search. I guess I was kinda asking for it.


*Milestones*

3dsage passes 5,000
bogmali passes 9,000,000
btarunr passes 60,000
BundyR passes 100,000
Castiel passes 4,000
dhoshaw passes 800,000
EnergyFX passes 700,000
hertz9753 passes 1,000,000
Homeless passes 550,000
JrRacinFan passes 30,000
Maikel205 passes 50,000
Mike0409 passes 4,000
mx500torid passes 4,000,000
NastyHabits passes 350,000
Peejay passes 7,000

Ok, well it looks like we have 5 again. So, without further blathering:

First we've got Maikel205 hitting the halfway point to his badge with his first 50k. Joining him is Bundy (of the Rum & Coke fame I believe) who crosses the 100k barrier and earns himself his folding badge as well tonight. Congrats you two.










Next up we have Hertz9753 hitting a beautiful 1 million points today, after just 1 month of folding for us. He's actually accumulating well over 3 million points now, though his 1 million with TPU will technically earn him a folding badge upgrade. However with a PPD as high as his, Crazy Folder seems to fit so much better.






Joining one F@H Millionaire, are two other millionaires adding a little extra padding around their PPD pile. Bogmali cracks 9 million and stands very short of breaking into 10 million and win. Meanwhile mx500 boasts 4 million points as he technically moves up a folding badge. However, due to Folding Dementia like Hertz before him, he keeps his Crazy Folder badge. If you guys are anything like me you'll get a metal cutout of that phrase plated in white gold and hang it around your neck at all times. 











*EDIT*: For simplicity we'll blame it on my simplicity. Congrats Ion on hitting the 10k mark! 





*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    08/10/09
msgclb| 08/10/09
Oily_17| 08/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Oof, well I guess it doesn't pay off to be earning MPAs tonight in light of that contest. Don't worry guys, I haven't forgotten your carnal urges for goodies. I'm thinking, if I can get the prizes, that in a few months time when the current contest wraps up, I'll get one launched available to all members. My idea involves a contest / raffle where the MPAs are 'redeemable' in a sense. One thing at a time though. 

Fold and crunch for that prize guys, I'm eager to see who gets that little puppy.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 9, 2009)

> You have no idea how hard it was to find a photo that was non pornographic, not covered in watermarks and somewhat attractive. Of course I did Google search 'women with whips' without safe search. I guess I was kinda asking for it.



The canuck chic in flannel was OK.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)

mike047 said:


> The canuck chic in flannel was OK.



 Good call Mike, I see that you still have the eyesight for these kinda things


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2009)

congrats Hertz


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

10k as of yesterday: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=475075


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm, I'm still not sure how Free-DC updates. It seems to have a rolling time less than 24h, but I guess it (and I) missed you on the update. I'm sorry, but here's your certificate. 






Oh, and I edited up above.

Also, as of last night I passed 100k Boinc points and earned my Cruncher badge! High five to myself!

Oh, and something a little saucier for Mike.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2009)

trying to keep Mike warm?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 9, 2009)

Heh, well I think I could use the warming up more but I'm willing to share. We got our first dump of snow yesterday and there's more on the way. Winter is starting on time this year, we usually skip fall around here.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 10, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> If you stay at lowered PPD though, you should qualify for the folding / crunching contest that has just been announced here. As it stands you'd be ineligible at full production. I won't tell anyone though, our secret...



I'll try to post up the numbers... but I don't want to be in the competition.  I'd rather see an aspiring DC trooper win the prize.  I can hold my own with what I have and have more hardware inbound.

By the time I'm done... I'll mop the floor with you in folding!!!  Even with the phantom "big plans" of yours.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 10, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> By the time I'm done... I'll mop the floor with you in folding!!!  Even with the phantom "big plans" of yours.



Oi, until your phantom rig comes together I'm mopping the floor with you.  Though I will say I didn't expect the waiting period on some of the i7 rig parts. If I can ever find an AM3 quad processor for less than new prices I'll be able to get a 9600GSO farm up and going. But of course, its just good intentions until then. 


*Pie!*





I successfully shook a stick at 3 other top 10 regulars and managed to fend them off. Though with all this increasing competition, I'm sure there will be more days I'm bounced out of the top 10. Hopefully this folding contest really stirs things up. 


*Milestones*

3dsage passed 7,000
btarunr passed 70,000
Dustyshiv passed 1,900,000
everydayiloveu passed 70,000
fullinfusion passed 200
GilbertQC passed 950,000
Mike0409 passed 6,000
Peejay passed 10,000
Solaris17 passed 900,000

Looks to me like there are a few millionaires that are about to roll over in the coming weeks. However tonight we have a new member, Peejay whos just started 3 days ago and has just hit 10k. Assuming a continued rate of 7k per day you should have your folding badge within another 12 days or so. Pretty good for having just joined both folding and WCG. Thanks man, hope to hear from you.






*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    09/10/09
msgclb| 09/10/09
Oily_17| 09/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


Sorry this is a little rushed tonight. I just found out that I have a wedding to attend to tomorrow morning. So I unfortunately won't be able to add up any update tomorrow night either. If someone can snag the pie, as that's the only thing time specific, then I'll flesh it out Sunday when I'm recovering.


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey hit 10K today
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=477992

Folding away with my 9600GSO DDR2 (3700PPD) and 8400GS (580PPD)


----------



## msgclb (Oct 11, 2009)

*October 10, 2009*

Milestones Today
3dsage passes 9,000
burtram passes 500
Duxx passes 5,000
kenkickr passes 200

Milestones Yesterday
3dsage passed 7,000
btarunr passed 70,000
Dustyshiv passed 1,900,000
everydayiloveu passed 70,000
fullinfusion passed 200
GilbertQC passed 950,000
Mike0409 passed 6,000
Peejay passed 10,000
Solaris17 passed 900,000

Members Joining Today
burtram joins as new
kenkickr joins as new
Members Leaving Today
(none)

Here's the pie for Oct 10 that I got @ 3:30 AM CDT.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 12, 2009)

El Findo are you still partying?

This was from the last update I did on the 11th.

Milestones Today
btarunr passes 90,000
burtram passes 3,000
dhoshaw passes 850,000
Duxx passes 10,000
hertz9753 passes 1,100,000
Jizzler passes 1,300,000
Jstn7477 passes 200
kenkickr passes 1,000
Mad85x passes 8,000
Mike0409 passes 10,000
mike047 passes 4,500,000
Peejay passes 20,000
Supreme0verlord passes 7,000
theonedub passes 600,000

Milestones Yesterday
3dsage passed 10,000
btarunr passed 80,000
burtram passed 2,000
caramsey passed 1,000
Duxx passed 7,000
Happy1 passed 4,000
JrRacinFan passed 40,000
kenkickr passed 200
Mike0409 passed 8,000
pingwei passed 1,000

Members Joining Today
Jstn7477 joins as new
Mad85x joins as new
Members Leaving Today
(none)

This might not be the last update for the 11th but...

*Pie*


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you Msgclb, I appreciate the catch. I'm a little late, but hopefully I can sneak last night's pie in 

*Pie!*






*Milestones*

btarunr passes 90,000
burtram passes 3,000
dhoshaw passes 850,000
Duxx passes 10,000
hertz9753 passes 1,100,000
Jizzler passes 1,300,000
Jstn7477 passes 200
kenkickr passes 1,000
Mad85x passes 8,000
Mike0409 passes 10,000
mike047 passes 4,500,000
Peejay passes 20,000
Supreme0verlord passes 7,000
theonedub passes 600,000












*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|   11/10/09
msgclb| 11/10/09
Oily_17| 11/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Phew, ok this should equal the last of the holiday programming and we should be back to the regularly scheduled programming tonight.

Edit: Thanks for the catch again Msg. I'll see about getting myself one of them newfangled smart phones so I don't have the issue of dashing away from my computer last minute. I'm not sure how much image copying and pasting I'd be likely to do though on them, they don't seem the most conducive to typing.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

^^

Slacker and you party too much

Did you see the posts on HWC


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 12, 2009)

You know Bogi, you've got to be the first person to ever tell me I party too much. Usually people just tell me I have a crazy schedule and its going to ruin me. 

I did catch the HWC postings, I'm usually over there poking buttons or helping out. Hopefully they at least listen to the helping out part. Though I admit probably around 70% of my postings would be best ignored.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

Check it now.......you might see something provoking and funny



El Fiendo said:


> You know Bogi, you've got to be *the first person to ever tell me I party too much*. Usually people just tell me I have a crazy schedule and its going to ruin me.



I detect a little hint of sensitivity there 

Just giving you a hard time bud


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh Bogi, you can't get my panties in a twist. I'm not wearing any.

*Pie!*





Well, Dusty makes a play for 10th place tonight. It's too early too tell but it looks like he may have added more PPD in recent days. It'd be one part of a much larger boost we've seen so far, as today saw us reach upwards of 838k. I'm going to put another challenge out there, considering how well you guys have handled the ones we've had so far. The challenge seems well within grasp, so let's see if we can earn ourselves an average PPD of 1,000,000. With this contest coming up, now would be the likely time we'd see it. Besides, breaking 1 million points a day would help us achieve the top 50 teams much faster so it makes sense anyways. I for one am eager to see the limits of our rallied might.


*Milestones*

btarunr passed 100,000
caramsey passed 3,000
Crazybc passed 300,000
Jstn7477 passed 6,000
kenkickr passed 2,000
Lampmaster passed 600,000
Mad85x passed 20,000
nflesher87 passed 9,000
Nosada passed 60,000
Peejay passed 25,000
PerraCash passed 500
pingwei passed 2,000
Supreme0verlord passed 9,000

One of our most recent members is already 1/4 of the way to his folding badge. With output like this, Peejay will also have little trouble qualifying for the F@H side of the contest. Joining Peejay, is Btarunr who crosses 100,000 and earns himself his first folding badge as well tonight. Good work guys.  










*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    12/10/09
msgclb| 12/10/09
Oily_17| 12/10/09
Dustyshiv|12/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

As mentioned, Dusty steps in and claims himself a piece of pie tonight. I hope to see new names up here though with the coming of this contest. So far both teams have started seeing a spike in numbers, and at least a few of them could have MPA capability.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 14, 2009)

*Pie!*






Well, I must admit I did a double take when I saw EoC today. But it appears that 12am just didn't update with any points. We'll likely see a large spike tomorrow. This is just below where we expect to be operating in a few days when Buck drops off the PPD for a few days. However I feel that we will have gained enough members that a fair chunk of Buck's absence won't be noticed. I also highly doubt HWC will be able to so much as come within spitting distance, should they gain any ground at all. We've proven our strength TPU, now lets prove our resolve.

I'm sorry I had to. I know that was completely action movie cliche. I mean we're talking Steven Seagal style action movie cliche. But the dramatic music was playing man, and the scene needed an ending. 


*Milestones*

bogmali passed 9,500,000
caramsey passed 7,000
dhoshaw passed 900,000
Jstn7477 passed 10,000
kenny21 passed 500
Laurijan passed 2,000
LightofHonor passed 350,000
Mad85x passed 25,000
nflesher87 passed 10,000
Peejay passed 30,000
skotosa passed 100,000
Solaris17 passed 950,000

Another couple of recruits hit their first milestone tonight, while another fresh recruit skips straight forward to his 25k milestone having hit both in one Free-DC day. Judging by all of their PPD, they'll be hitting more milestones soon, and earning a folding badge not too long after that. On top of that we have AphexDreamer earning his stripes and his 100k milestone. Congrats to Jstn7477, nflesher87, Mad85x and Skotosa (AphexDreamer). 






















*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    13/10/09
msgclb| 13/10/09
Oily_17| 13/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

One day my sweet MPA, I shall possess you. For now I will have to live everyday in shame, envious of those that win it so well. Though it shows you the dedication these guys here possess. Bogmali alone defies limits of how much silicon one man can legally possess.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

i forgot all about this thread.Subscribed now


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 15, 2009)

*Pie!*





It's a little tough to say just how much of our PPD was leftover from yesterday. But it never gets old going to EoC stats now though. Seeing that upward inclined graph, our team's rank and our frequent smashing of old records really are great things to see. Our average has yet to catch up to us in the mid 800k PPD range, and as such it reports we have 1.4 months until we break the top 50. We're probably looking at closer to 1 month at our current rate. However I think we've only seen the tip of the iceberg. 

Oh, and Bump the crap out of the contest threads everyone. Ok, well at least converse there. That will get the contest out to the most people and give us the most chance to get recruits. Perhaps we should Btarunr do a followup newspost at say 20 days in, to remind people its not too late. 


*Milestones*

A_Cheese_Danish passed 150,000
Breit passed 1,000
Castiel passed 6,000
deathmore passed 500,000
Dustyshiv passed 2,000,000
EsVu passed 200
hertz9753 passed 1,200,000
kenny21 passed 4,000
Kenshai passed 2,000
Laurijan passed 7,000
Maikel205 passed 60,000
nflesher87 passed 25,000
Nosada passed 70,000
PerraCash passed 1,000
PhxProvost passed 2,000


One day after earning his first milestone, nflesher steps up to 25k with ease. At this pace he'll have his badge in no time. Speaking of badges, Dustyshiv should've just earned himself a new badge as he passes 2 million. Rounding out the numbers tonight is Deathmore who is halfway on the road to one million. Shouldn't be too much longer before he gets his own badge upgrade. Good work guys.

















*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    14/10/09
msgclb| 14/10/09
Oily_17| 14/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

It's quiet again on the MPA competition front. Everyone you see here is lining up like they're at the soup kitchen when I hand these out. They need the competition, otherwise they'll just keep making out like bandits. I know some of those WCG crunchers could give some of the top 10 folders a run for their money.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 16, 2009)

They've taken notice to Buck's absence and posted it up on their forums. They think that this is the time that'll they make a huge gain on us. Sadly, even though they outscored us yesterday, it would seem they stumbled off the block as they only beat us by a meager 14k. Guess we'll just have to weather this storm until Buck makes it back in, though really we seem to be doing more than fine as is. The only real difference is we'd be 19th in the world overall instead of around 14th or 15th. 

This past 50 places has flown by as well, I remember when we were first cracking into the top 100. It wasn't that long ago. Great work guys. 


*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    15/10/09
msgclb| 15/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*
AthlonX2 passed 500,000
Breit passed 3,000
Castiel passed 7,000
dhoshaw passed 950,000
dmajr passed 500
JrRacinFan passed 50,000
kenny21 passed 9,000
Kenshai passed 5,000
Laurijan passed 9,000
nflesher87 passed 30,000
Shadowdust passed 40,000
Solaris17 passed 1,000,000
Supreme0verlord passed 10,000
thebluebumblebee passed 1,100,000
theonedub passed 650,000


Another 4 earning some recognition tonight, firstly Supreme0verlord as he passes his first 10k with the team. Next we have Solaris, who earns himself not only a 1 million point certificate to hang on his wall, but a shiny new forum badge that shows just how pimpin' he is. Moving on up we have JrRacinFan cracking the whip on cancer as he pushes past 50k, and lastly we have AthlonX2 crossing the halfway mark to in his attempt match Solaris's pimp levels. I'm not sure who'd win in a duel but my guts telling me Solaris. Sorry Athlon.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 16, 2009)

This past 50 places has flown by as well, I remember when we were first cracking into the top 100. It wasn't that long ago. Great work guys - El Fiendo.

Very true man. When i started in April we were 101. Amazing how much you guys have stepped up


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Club Sol and grats


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Welcome to the Club Sol and grats



Ditto!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> This past 50 places has flown by as well, I remember when we were first cracking into the top 100. It wasn't that long ago. Great work guys.
> 
> I'm just proud to be here.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 17, 2009)

So, we're not bursting into flames yet, which pretty much means HWC's hope of capitalizing on Buck's absence is going up in smoke. Sure they beat us by about 70k today, but today also saw technical difficulties from a few of our other members that had them earning reduced PPD. As such, HWC's gain over us is over-hyped. 

On top of that, we're all still adding more points every day. For instance, this weekend I'll be building my new Phenom II rig, and with the two extra 9600 GSOs I've bought tonight I'll now be able to populate 4 PCI-e slots with folding goodness. I don't think HWC thought we were ever going to be this much of a challenge, but they haven't given up yet. Until they can muster enough PPD to beat us out for good, if they could even manage that, I'll just enjoy looking at Techpowerup's overtake page. I like how it shows us decimating most teams in the day to day standings. 

We've sure made ourselves a little powerhouse here, which is only further exemplified when you consider how small our team is in numbers compared to most other teams in our PPD range. I'm glad that I joined Techpowerup first over HWC, as I likely wouldn't be a part of this great little team we got here. 


*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    16/10/09
msgclb| 16/10/09
Oily_17|16/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*
Breit passed 5,000
Castiel passed 8,000
hertz9753 passed 1,300,000
Jstn7477 passed 20,000
kenny21 passed 10,000
Laurijan passed 10,000
msgclb passed 4,000,000
nflesher87 passed 40,000
Nosada passed 80,000
PerraCash passed 2,000
sneekypeet passed 1,700,000


Today we've got two of our newest members, Laurijan and kenny21, crossing their first milestone with the prospect for more very shortly. I hope to see more of this upward trend of new team mates, and in turn I hope to be handing out more of these initial milestones. It's quite nice to see the team growing like it is.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2009)

Still having issues with my server who wants to reboot all the fu#$%^ time leaving my clients "hung". Should be fixed today and adding a 2nd GX2 to my main rig


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 18, 2009)

They didn't even make it to our team overtake listings as they never had close to enough days at enough PPD. While they beat us again yesterday, it was only again by a meager 80k.  However dashing their aspirations was a returning post from Buck that I'd like to think demoralized their masses. It probably only made them grumble, but I like to view it as Buck arriving on the horizon with a flamethrower to route HWC's main line. As Buck begins pumping out WUs again to match his prior numbers, I'm going to pretend its HWC I hear screaming each WU, and not cancer.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    17/10/09
msgclb| 17/10/09
Oily_17|17/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*

Breit passed 10,000 
burtram passed 5,000 
Castiel passed 9,000 
Crazybc passed 350,000 
Darkrealms passed 850,000 
dhoshaw passed 1,000,000 
Duxx passed 20,000 
Jstn7477 passed 25,000 
Mindweaver passed 300,000 
Niko084 passed 500 
Oily_17 passed 5,500,000 
Parelem passed 3,000 
PerraCash passed 4,000 



Today saw 2 of our newest members earning some preliminary badges, while another newer member crosses his first TPU 1 million. Jstn7477 continues on from his recent 10k mileston to post his 25k milestone with relative ease. Also reaching a milestone is Breit, who crosses 10k tonight and earns their his milestone. And lastly, earning his 1 millionth point for TPU is Dhoshaw. And while this is a feat truly worth displaying, Dhoshaw has just recently earned himself the Crazy Folder badge he desired so he's probably quite proud to be displaying that instead. Should be a nice back up badge though. Congrats all.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn !!! Gratz Boggy 10 Mil


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 19, 2009)

A rather quiet Sunday in which we spiked 140k back upwards from yesterday, only a portion of which came from Buck's return. I'm not sure if its only more server fluctuations or if the rest of us found extra PPD lying about, but I'll take it. Meanwhile, as a team we passed a tremendous 150,000,000. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    18/10/09
msgclb| 18/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*

TechPowerup! passed 150,000,000 
adulaamin passed 1,000 
bogmali passed 10,000,000 
burtram passed 9,000 
Castiel passed 10,000 
Duxx passed 25,000 
JayliN passed 60,000 
Mad85x passed 30,000 
mx500torid passed 4,500,000 
nflesher87 passed 50,000 
Niko084 passed 2,000 
Nosada passed 90,000 
pantherx12 passed 1,000 
Parelem passed 10,000 
PerraCash passed 5,000 
pingwei passed 8,000 


We've got 5 members hitting milestones tonight, starting from Castiel and Parelem hitting their first 10k. It may look like a long road to the folding badge, but before you know it, you'll be up a few milestone and that much closer. Follwing them is Duxx as he passes 25k, and nflesher as he passes 50k. Last but most certainly not least is Bogmali as he dishes out his 10 millionth folding point. I lost track of when you doubled me in points Bogi, but its no less ego crushing to realize you're too insane for me to ever beat. You and Buck seem to call for a higher badge than 'Crazy Folder'.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 20, 2009)

839,788 on the 19th! I have no doubt we've got what it takes to break 1 million PPD as a team guys, we're not far off from it. Meanwhile we're inching ever closer to the top 50 and outpacing HWC more everyday. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    19/10/09
msgclb| 19/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*

AthlonX2 passed 550,000 
Breit passed 20,000 
burtram passed 10,000 
caramsey passed 8,000 
hertz9753 passed 1,400,000 
Jstn7477 passed 30,000 
kenny21 passed 20,000 
Lampmaster passed 650,000 
Laurijan passed 20,000 
nflesher87 passed 70,000 
Niko084 passed 4,000 
PbMaster passed 25,000 
PerraCash passed 6,000 
RX-7 passed 1,000 
theonedub passed 700,000 


Tonight shows 2 of our new members crossing some of the early milestones, something I imagine we'll be seeing a fair amount with this folding contest going. Burtram and PbMaster pass 10k and 25k respectively. Welcome guys, have fun, stick around and yearn for some pie. 











And for reasons unexplained the monkey man has missed out on a milestone that occurred last night. Cheers to [Ion] for his 25k milestone, and for helping me spot the oversight. Hope to see you with a badge soon!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

I broke 25K recently with the help of p_o_s_pc:


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 20, 2009)

You sure did, it would seem I caught an earlier update last night as it didn't have your name listed. No worries, I'll edit it up with your certificate. Congrats, by the way.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 21, 2009)

We seem to have outpaced our friendly competitors, for the time being anyways. They seem intent on mounting a counterattack, as per their forums, but hopefully we've gained ourselves a little breathing room. After all, this has been the first time in months that they haven't been on our overtake threat list. 

What's even more crazy to think is that in the short time since Buck announced the challenge with HWC, we've folded almost 20 million points. Only the top 240 teams have folded more in their entire team's lifetime. This is a true indicator of how strong TPU's folding community is, and what makes us a great team. Good work everyone. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    20/10/09
msgclb| 20/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*

BarbaricSoul passed 60,000 
Breit passed 30,000 
dhoshaw passed 1,100,000 
Duxx passed 30,000 
flyin15sec passed 150,000 
Laurijan passed 25,000 
Mad85x passed 40,000 
NastyHabits passed 400,000 
nflesher87 passed 80,000 
Niko084 passed 6,000 
Nosada passed 100,000 
Parelem passed 25,000 
PerraCash passed 7,000 
pingwei passed 9,000 
Supreme0verlord passed 25,000 

Tonight has 4 members earning a mention, starting with the likes of Laurijan, Parelem and Supreme0verlord. All of them seem to have been doing their best Godzilla impression on a load of WUs. In only a coulple days they'll all likely have earned their folding badges. And speaking of earning folding badges, Nosada does just that tonight as he blasts past 100k. Congrats everyone!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2009)

You guys are folding like mad-men!  During the beginning, I flew up the charts.  I even made top-20 for three straight days.  

Since then, I'm engaged in the Sisyphean task of rolling up to number 50 in the TPU member list.  I'm there now, but I'll be hurled backwards soon.   All these new guys cranking out 9K+ a day.  

I guess Christmas is going to have to come early to my humble abode.  I need another card.  Gonna get off now and write a note to Santa.

Seriously, the team's results are amazing.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 22, 2009)

Congratz El Fiendo 5 Mil man thats huge.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone do the math. 

If it took him x amount of time to get 5 mil. How long will it take (Or for bonus points, how old will El Fiendo be) for El Fiendo to make 1 Trillion.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well let's see. Assuming I keep a constant 40k PPD for the entire time, it should take me another 24,999,875 years to hit 1 trillion. Although once Fermi is released, I will get 6 GPUs for ultimate power. I predict it will take me 2.6 months after that to hit 1 trillion. My numbers are beyond doubt, so don't bother questioning them.

Nastyhabits is right though. We are folding like crazy. Our top 20 is almost entirely people who are 10k+. Our top 10 are almost all Crazy Folders! 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    21/10/09
msgclb| 21/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*

budiony passed 500 
Crazyeyesreaper passed 30,000 
deathmore passed 550,000 
El_Fiendo passed 5,000,000 
hat passed 350,000 
hertz9753 passed 1,500,000 
Homeless passed 600,000 
Jstn7477 passed 40,000 
Laurijan passed 30,000 
nflesher87 passed 90,000 
Niko084 passed 10,000 
Parelem passed 30,000 
pingwei passed 10,000 
p_o_s_pc passed 700,000 
RX-7 passed 2,000 


3 members passing up some great milestones tonight, starting with Niko084 and pingwei who both pass their first 10k with authority. Both are new members who are off to a running start as they head for their folding badge. The last milestone was just some guy who passed some number. Congrats all!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on 5M El Fiendo!!! Next stop.... 1 Trillion


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

hat i see you passed 350k  
I passed 700k


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm climbing other team members like stairs... I hope to be in the top 30 at least. Top 20 are all people who have 10+ PPD like Fiendo said, so I know I won't get up there... but I should be able to hang out in the 30's at least with my 4.2-4.4k ppd


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I broke 25K recently with the help of p_o_s_pc:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091020/25k.jpg



how many points do you need for the contest?


hat said:


> I'm climbing other team members like stairs... I hope to be in the top 30 at least. Top 20 are all people who have 10+ PPD like Fiendo said, so I know I won't get up there... but I should be able to hang out in the 30's at least with my 4.2-4.4k ppd


I don't think that would be much of a problem maybe hang in around where i am at now (37).


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2009)

100,000 F@H points, 60,000 BOINC points


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

hat said:


> 100,000 F@H points, 60,000 BOINC points



thanks but i was asking Ion how many more he needs


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many points do you need for the contest?
> 
> .



73,679 F@H, about 45K WCG.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> 73,679 F@H, about 45K WCG.



~20 days and you should have about all the points you need for both of them nice


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ~20 days and you should have about all the points you need for both of them nice



Thanks, my current ETA as estimated by BOINCstats until I have the required points is a little over 18 days.  Hopefully that number will go down once I get the E4600 up and running


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, my current ETA as estimated by BOINCstats until I have the required points is a little over 18 days.  Hopefully that number will go down once I get the E4600 up and running



you want your folding time to go down?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you want your folding time to go down?



Please


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Please



consider your wish granted 

considering the contest is still going for awhile i have alittle play time  so your going to get your points in a hurry then i will get mine(that didn't just sound like something you would say to a girl before having sex does it? it does to me )


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 23, 2009)

As mentioned in another thread we crested 888k in the last 24 hours. Oh, and if you haven't read it yet, have a look here for a very interesting post by Buck.

Consider how we're still only a very small fragment of the much greater TPU community, just think of our potential if we continue to grow like we have been. 

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    22/10/09
msgclb| 22/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*


BraveSoul passed 2,000 
Breit passed 40,000 
Crazybc passed 400,000 
Darius_Black passed 100,000 
everydayiloveu passed 80,000 
JrRacinFan passed 60,000 
Mad85x passed 50,000 
nflesher87 passed 100,000 
Niko084 passed 20,000 
Parelem passed 40,000 
PerraCash passed 8,000 
Polaris573 passed 90,000 
RX-7 passed 4,000 
SolarisUtilityDVD passed 30,000 
Supreme0verlord passed 30,000


I must say I'm enjoying seeing new names progress quickly through milestones, in this case nflesher as he crosses 100k and earns himself his folding badge in relatively short order. Also joining nflesher on the podium tonight is Darius_black, whose a veteran member who also earns his folding badge tonight. Lastly we have Mad85x who has hit the halfway point to his badge, within only days of joining as well. Congrats everyone.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 24, 2009)

Our top 20 is starting to be affected by the recent recruits. Names like nflesher and Parelem are sneaking their way up onto the charts, and as they pump out more and more we inch ever closer to 900k PPD, the top 50 overall team standings and a top 20 list full of 10k+ producers. Only 1 month before we predicted to break into the top 50, though we should be able to shorten that. Keep up the hard work everyone. Oh, and if you haven't made a suggestion in this thread, best do so quick if you want input into the badge. Looks like Buck and Bogi may be getting a well deserved upgrade to their badges after all.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    23/10/09
msgclb| 23/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones*


BraveSoul passed 3,000 
burtram passed 20,000 
Jstn7477 passed 50,000 
Mad85x passed 60,000 
Niko084 passed 30,000 
pantherx12 passed 2,000 
Parelem passed 50,000 
PerraCash passed 10,000 
RX-7 passed 5,000 
SolarisUtilityDVD passed 50,000 
thebluebumblebee passed 1,200,000 
thoughtdisorder passed 950,000 
Weer passed 7,000 
[Ion] passed 50,000 


Looks like we've got 5 of the early milestones to get too, yet another great day for all of TPU's new recruits. With production like this, I think I can see why we've been putting up great point totals. 4 users all hit 50k tonight; Jstn7477, Parelem, [Ion] and SolarisUtilityDVD. Solaris, I'm not sure if I should mention that some of your clients are registered as SolarisUtilityDVD or if this is some master plan. If its a master plan, . Go get em, I want to see the ruination you can unleash on the unexpecting!  

Oh, uh back to the milestones. Our last milestone tonight goes to PerraCash as he blasts past 10k. Congrats to all our team 'rookies' who're folding like a damn.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

I only made it to 50K this soon because of the help of P_O_S 
I really need a new video card so I can fold more


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow big day Buck hitting 28 Mil. Mike 049 hitting 5 Mil, and Dank hitting 4 Mil Awesome show guys Gratz to you guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Our top 20 is starting to be affected by the recent recruits. Names like nflesher and Parelem are sneaking their way up onto the charts, and as they pump out more and more we inch ever closer to 900k PPD, the top 50 overall team standings and a top 20 list full of 10k+ producers. Only 1 month before we predicted to break into the top 50, though we should be able to shorten that. Keep up the hard work everyone. Oh, and if you haven't made a suggestion in this thread, best do so quick if you want input into the badge. Looks like Buck and Bogi may be getting a well deserved upgrade to their badges after all.
> 
> 
> *Pie!*
> ...



i was aware i might get shit foir it but to clarify SolarisUtilityDVD was not my idea in the slightest.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i was aware i might get shit foir it but to clarify SolarisUtilityDVD was not my idea in the slightest.


They are your points, so name them anything you want.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> They are your points, so name them anything you want.



Agreed! I was simply showing my support for any plans on hell bent world domination. In fact, I'd be willing to be a trusted advisor. Or maybe even a thug! 

As for the rest of you, all this collaborating and team work won't get you guys anything but success. I hope you're happy. Look at all of you, hitting new records almost every week. And the team? Healthy and trending upward! Its almost as if you guys were dedicated or something. This probably explains why are 16th overall in daily production. 15th, if you take into account the fact that our 24hr average is still light for what we've been putting out lately.

You know, to get to the top 10 daily requires a PPD of around 1.5 million. I'm still thinking we should shoot for 1 million, but I'm greedy and want 1.5 million PPD and a place in the top 10 daily teams. Well, no one can say I don't have big ambitions.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    24/10/09
msgclb| 24/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*

Anath passed 2,000 
Breit passed 50,000 
dank1983man420 passed 4,000,000 
dhoshaw passed 1,200,000 
hertz9753 passed 1,600,000 
Laurijan passed 40,000 
mike047 passed 5,000,000 
newtekie1 passed 6,000,000 
Parelem passed 60,000 
PowderedSugar passed 1,000 
RX-7 passed 6,000 
Shadowdust passed 60,000 
Supreme0verlord passed 40,000 
theonedub passed 750,000 
[Ion] passed 60,000 


Well according tho this list, there's 4 milestones tonight. However its been brought to my attention that someone else snuck in some work today that Free-DC seemingly delaying this man's milestone presentation. I'll include him today though, just to keep the rioting down to a toleralble level.

We start off with 3 different members earning 3 different iterations of 1 million. First we have Newtekie getting 6 million, whose followed closely by Mike047 as he crosses 5 million. Rounding out our initial wave is Dank1983 as he crosses 4 million. Our 4th milestone tonight comes from Breit, a new member whose just passed 50k. Within days he'll have earned himself his folding badge. Our mystery milestone comes from Buck Nasty for a whopping 28 million.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

Incredible job everyone!  4,5,6 and 28 million is extraordinary points, far higher than my greatest ambitions.
Fold on!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

i can't wait to hit 1mil.
@ion I see you hit 60k


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2009)

Ion

What all are you folding with?

POS

What are the numbers like on your 3870 and 8800GTS?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ion
> 
> What all are you folding with?
> 
> ...



Ion is folding with a 8800GT+8800GTS+3870+9300

I get about 4.5k on the GTS and 2-2.2k on the 3870 both of them running a healthy overclock

@JR what are you folding with?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2009)

Just the 2x GTS. Was just curious that's all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just the 2x GTS. Was just curious that's all.



if you do fold on the 3870 add the environmental variables it will cut CPU usage down to nearly nothing and to get the extra points out of it(and keep GPU at 99%) you can setup a 2nd GPU client on it.They will both run on the same GPU. Its just with the added environmental variables it doesn't completely load the GPU. If you need help on this just PM me bro and i will give you the info needed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't/won't crunch or fold on my wife's pc.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I don't/won't crunch or fold on my wife's pc.



ok then nevermind  and as far as i know the variables don't do anything for nvidia.I didn't notice any difference in the nvida clients after adding them only the ATI


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion is folding with a 8800GT+8800GTS+3870+9300
> 
> I get about 4.5k on the GTS and 2-2.2k on the 3870 both of them running a healthy overclock
> 
> @JR what are you folding with?



The 9300 has actually been down for the past 12 hours, I installed Win 7 last night and didn't have time to get F@H set up.  Thanks for reminding me, I'll install it now 
p_o_s_pc, thanks again for all of the help you are providing!  I'm still on the lookout for a new GPU (8800GS, GT, GTS, 9600GSO, anything with at least 96 shaders, preferably under $50)


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Incredible job everyone!  4,5,6 and 28 million is extraordinary points, far higher than my greatest ambitions.
> Fold on!



To the mega folders, awesome job!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 25, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Wow big day Buck hitting 28 Mil. Mike 049 hitting 5 Mil, and Dank hitting 4 Mil Awesome show guys Gratz to you guys.



OOOOOO man forgot Newtechie Congratz man 6 Mil


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Do I have to have Folded for TPU to have one of those neat lil graphics?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Do I have to have Folded for TPU to have one of those neat lil graphics?



Yep, 100k points for 50711 to get a F@H badge


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Doh


----------



## msgclb (Oct 25, 2009)

Buck's 28M must not be a recognized milestone as I didn't see him on the list. There's no way you can leave that off any list like yesterdays milestones.

Milestones 
BUCK NASTY passed 28,000,000
newtekie1 passed 6,000,000
mike047 passed 5,000,000
dank1983man420 passed 4,000,000

But yesterday at the expense of Beertintedgoggles I moved up into the Top 10 Overall pie list. Now mx500torid might think he's my next target but unless he falters I don't expect to catch him. It's DanMiner that's in mx500torid, mike047, El Fiendo and my bulls eye.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, it might not even get me back into the top 10 PPD producers but at least I'll be right on the edge for a 25k PPD badge when this Zotac 9800GT gets here.  I needed a card that was short enough to fit into this Dell Poweredge 2950 server and it should fit with about a mm or two to spare.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Well, it might not even get me back into the top 10 PPD producers but at least I'll be right on the edge for a 25k PPD badge when this Zotac 9800GT gets here.  I needed a card that was short enough to fit into this Dell Poweredge 2950 server and it should fit with about a mm or two to spare.



could you link me to the card please


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you link me to the card please



Probably this


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Probably this



That's it exactly.  Here's the spec. pdf from Zotac's site:  http://www.zotacusa.com/specsheet/ZT-98GES3G-FSL_9800GT-Eco_v1.pdf


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Probably this



if so i want to know what temps are and how it clocks i'm considering that card myself but want to know how it stands up to my 8800GT overclocking wise


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if so i want to know what temps are and how it clocks i'm considering that card myself but want to know how it stands up to my 8800GT overclocking wise



I'm going to check those points on the rear of the card that look where an external power connector would plug in and if they are +12 I'll solder some wires up to a molex plug.  This was bought purely for size and shader count.  I hope it'll overclock well with the extra juice and a lot of airflow over it.

Edit:  I'll take measurements at stock first of course.  Does a 4x slot provide the same 75 watts?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I'm going to check those points on the rear of the card that look where an external power connector would plug in and if they are +12 I'll solder some wires up to a molex plug.  This was bought purely for size and shader count.  I hope it'll overclock well with the extra juice and a lot of airflow over it.
> 
> Edit:  I'll take measurements at stock first of course.  Does a 4x slot provide the same 75 watts?



could i get OCs before you try that

i think it does.is it 16x size?


----------



## msgclb (Oct 25, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I'm going to check those points on the rear of the card that look where an external power connector would plug in and if they are +12 I'll solder some wires up to a molex plug.  This was bought purely for size and shader count.  I hope it'll overclock well with the extra juice and a lot of airflow over it.
> 
> Edit:  I'll take measurements at stock first of course.  Does a 4x slot provide the same 75 watts?



Don't be surprised to see something like this.





Note: This is not mine!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could i get OCs before you try that
> 
> i think it does.is it 16x size?



Nope, it's a 4x size that was cut to accept the vid card.  And yeah I'll get before and after numbers on the max clocks.  Hopefully I won't blow a regulator.  I figure giving it some external power couldn't hurt, those 6 through-holes are still there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Nope, it's a 4x size that was cut to accept the vid card.  And yeah I'll get before and after numbers on the max clocks.  Hopefully I won't blow a regulator.  I figure giving it some external power couldn't hurt, those 6 through-holes are still there.



i think it still supplies the 75w...maybe google?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2009)

We missed one.  Not only did Buck make it to 28 million, he's also number 100 of all individual Folders!  It also looks like he could move into the low 80's in the next month!  Number 76 by Christmas! Hip, Hip, ....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Buck's 28M must not be a recognized milestone as I didn't see him on the list. There's no way you can leave that off any list like yesterdays milestones.
> 
> Milestones
> BUCK NASTY passed 28,000,000
> ...



Yeah, my milestones come every 10million now Thanks for the congrats guys!


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yeah, my milestones come every 10million now Thanks for the congrats guys!



Good job Buck!  If El Fiendo had those kind of nunbers right now, I think that the planet would explode.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yeah, my milestones come every 10million now Thanks for the congrats guys!



Do you have your personal nuclear plant at home to power your rigs?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yeah, my milestones come every 10million now Thanks for the congrats guys!



That would explain why I didn't see you on the list. I have a screenshot saved to prove I'm not trying to hoodwink you out of milestones.  



hertz9753 said:


> Good job Buck!  If El Fiendo had those kind of nunbers right now, I think that the planet would explode.



I am intent on worldy destruction and am working on upping my point total count. I think this is probably the only way that I'd ever be able to achieve world domination(destruction?) so I better get cracking.


*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    25/10/09
msgclb| 25/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*

Anath passed 3,000 
BraveSoul passed 4,000 
burtram passed 25,000 
Jstn7477 passed 60,000 
kenny21 passed 25,000 
Lampmaster passed 700,000 
Mad85x passed 70,000 
mosheen passed 6,000 
nflesher87 passed 150,000 
Parelem passed 80,000 
pingwei passed 20,000 
[Ion] passed 70,000 


A slower paced night tonight with 2 milestones being earned by even more new members. Burtram and Kenny21 both cross 25k tonight and are that much closer to their 100k badges.


----------



## burtram (Oct 27, 2009)

my folding should increase a bit in the future. got my ps3 folding when i can, as well as my 2 8800gs' folding overnite for the most part.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2009)

burtram said:


> my folding should increase a bit in the future. got my ps3 folding when i can, as well as my 2 8800gs' folding overnite for the most part.


Burtram, thanks for the help. What kind of PPD are you getting from the 8800GS's?


----------



## burtram (Oct 27, 2009)

well, my xfx one right now is getting 4276 on its current wu. i'll have to check later when i disable my sli and run the evga card.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> That would explain why I didn't see you on the list. I have a screenshot saved to prove I'm not trying to hoodwink you out of milestones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL i have to point out that you do report about F@H like a war-reporter would do.. joke aside I like you motivating style very much!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 27, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> LOL i have to point out that you do report about F@H like a war-reporter would do.. joke aside I like you motivating style very much!



It is a war! [joke]


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2009)

burtram said:


> well, my xfx one right now is getting 4276 on its current wu. i'll have to check later when i disable my sli and run the evga card.



with the new nvidia drivers, you don't need to disable SLI.  Look at this link and the post right after it to the original link.  I'm using 191.07 BTW.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 27, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It is a war! [joke]



Msgclb is right. One day, you're minding your own business eating toast and listening to Ham Radio. The next thing you know, you're in an internment camp wearing flannel getting orders barked at you by some guy who you can't understand because he's from Newfoundland, Canada. 

All I know is that I must keep the evil Canadian empire from forming and rising to power, and thus I've banded together you with you friendly folk. I can only hope I'm not too late.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    26/10/09
msgclb| 26/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-10-26 |adam99leit  	|6,000
2009-10-26 |Anath 	|5,000
2009-10-26 |mosheen 	|8,000
2009-10-26 |PowderedSugar| 	2,000
2009-10-26 |burtram 	|30,000
2009-10-26 |DanTheBanjoman|	350,000
2009-10-26 |deathmore 	|600,000
2009-10-26 |	tofu_TPU 	|7,000
2009-10-26 |	flyin15sec 	|200,000
2009-10-26 |	BarbaricSoul |	70,000
2009-10-26 |	PbMaster 	|30,000
2009-10-26 |	BraveSoul 	|5,000
2009-10-26 |	RX-7 	|7,000
2009-10-26 |	everydayiloveu |90,000
2009-10-26 |	JrRacinFan 	|70,000
2009-10-26 |	kenny21 	|30,000
2009-10-26 |	Niko084 	|40,000
2009-10-26 |	Parelem 	|90,000
2009-10-26 |	budiony 	|1,000
2009-10-26 |	[Ion]| 	80,000
2009-10-26 |	Laurijan 	|50,000
Decided I'd change this up as I noticed just doing the copy pasta from Free-DC actually only ever displayed a max of 15 or so milestones. It would frequently cut off the latter half of the alphabet if there was more than 15 users getting milestones. With that said, we have one member tonight earning a milestone mention. Laurijan has just crested the 50k mark and is ready to gnash his teeth into more work units for the glory of the mother team. Courage be with you Laurijan, and remember to keep your head down in the trenches.


----------



## burtram (Oct 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> with the new nvidia drivers, you don't need to disable SLI.  Look at this link and the post right after it to the original link.  I'm using 191.07 BTW.



I will have to try that tomorrow after work. I'm still using the 186.18 drivers... hehe

So I am running two instances of F@H right now, and my EVGA card is getting 4420 PPD, and my XFX is getting 4473 PPD.

Soon I should be getting some new HSF's for my two cards, should be able to clock them a bit higher, we'll see what i can get out of 'em.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

ion before you know it you will have your folding badge(putting out ~14k ppd according to fahmon if i don't use the rigs)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm almost at the 200k mark!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ion before you know it you will have your folding badge(putting out ~14k ppd according to fahmon if i don't use the rigs)



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys! Good news this morning as Stanford has released an update to Core 14 for Nvidia cards.



> A new Nvidia Core_14 (v1.26) has been posted. This build includes a fix that addresses problems people were having on multi-GPU systems with mismatched cards. Note that this does not include any checkpointing changes (as included in Core_11 v1.31). This should solve the problems people have had running FAH core 14 with mismatched cards - both mismatched shader counts and mismatched card generations should work now.
> 
> To update an existing folding system, you can stop the client, delete FahCore_14.exe and restart the client. The new version will be downloaded the next time a core 14 WU needs to be processed.


Source


Well, I don't know about you guys but I think I'm going to take full advantage of this while I can and pop in a spare GTX260 I have lying about. It may look a little funny surrounded by 9600GSO, but it should help that rig burn through the WUs.

I should note that it will likely restart that WU if you delete it mid WU, so wait until it just finishes.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hey guys! Good news this morning as Stanford has released an update to Core 14 for Nvidia cards.
> 
> 
> Source
> ...



Well thats good news although its about a month too late for me (sold my 260 when it didn't work right with my 275). Still looking for a screaming deal on a 275 and the possibility of giving multi GPU folding one more shot


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 28, 2009)

We'll be breaking 900k soon, I can feel it. We shot upwards today to 880k, and with a few members completing planned upgrades in the next day we'll be pushing closer. HWC has stabilized out to around 740k, but they buzz with added threat every now and again. I suspect we can't turn our attention from them for too long. 

We're down to 3.7 weeks to break into the Top 50, and crush Silent PC Review with our might. From there we will conquer some nerds and then some random countries. I like our style of conquest. None shall be spared our wrath!


*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    27/10/09
msgclb| 27/10/09
Oily_17|27/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-10-27| Mad85x |80,000 
2009-10-27| mosheen |9,000 
2009-10-27 |msgclb |4,500,000 
2009-10-27 |mx500torid |5,000,000 
2009-10-27| A_Cheese_Danish |200,000 
2009-10-27 |Bissa |500 
2009-10-27 |Maikel205 |70,000 
2009-10-27 |adam99leit |10,000 
2009-10-27 |Anath| 7,000 
2009-10-27 |NastyHabits| 450,000 
2009-10-27 |Parelem |100,000 
2009-10-27 |Breit |60,000 
2009-10-27 |Crazybc |450,000 
2009-10-27 |Supreme0verlord| 50,000 
2009-10-27 |hertz9753 |1,700,000 
2009-10-27 |[Ion]| 90,000 
2009-10-27 |Jstn7477 |70,000 


We've got 4 milestones being posted up tonight, starting with our newer members who are steadily moving up the ranking. Adam99leit, Supreme0verlord and Parelem earn 10k, 50k, and 100k respectively. Congrats on your first milestone Adam99, and congrats on earning your folding badge Parelem. Supreme only 50k more to go before you can pimp out your signature area with a folding badge.

Lastly we have another million being tossed into the pot by mx500torid. He's hot on my heels, as well as Mike047's heels. He's sure proving he's a folding power tonight as he earns his 5 millionth point.  

















Let me know if this picture format screws up for anyone.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2009)

> 2009-10-27 	Mad85x 	80,000
> 2009-10-27  	mosheen 	9,000
> 2009-10-27 	msgclb 	4,500,000
> 2009-10-27 	mx500torid 	5,000,000
> ...



Way to go guy's! Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 28, 2009)

Grats to the stoners especially MX


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 28, 2009)

Ferk ya! 200k and counting! Woot!

Good job everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

I should hit 100K the next EOC update (3PM), I'm at 98,867 now.  Thanks for the hep p_o_s_pc!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2009)

If there was another team out there that I would Fold for, it would probably be SPR.  They were the first to point out to me that a PC does not have to sound like a hydraulic pump - annoying and loud.  I give them credit for the focus on quietness that we see today across the board. (the P180 was co-designed by them)
As for countries, we are going to pass Poland with both our Folding and our WCG teams, albeit about a month apart.
I'd rather not have the wide format, but if it makes it easier for you, go for it.  Thanks for all you do for the team, El.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 28, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Ferk ya! 200k and counting! Woot!
> Good job everyone!



I'll snag your 250k milestone, and have a keg tapped and waiting that night.



thebluebumblebee said:


> If there was another team out there that I would Fold for, it would probably be SPR.  They were the first to point out to me that a PC does not have to sound like a hydraulic pump - annoying and loud.  I give them credit for the focus on quietness that we see today across the board. (the P180 was co-designed by them)
> As for countries, we are going to pass Poland with both our Folding and our WCG teams, albeit about a month apart.
> I'd rather not have the wide format, but if it makes it easier for you, go for it.  Thanks for all you do for the team, El.



SPR is a great site. I usually cross reference all of my CPU coolers through their reviews for at least the acoustic measurements. 

I'll switch back to original method, I'm halfway on it too. I wasn't sure if people were going to get antsy over the long posts that 5 milestone nights usually bring.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'll switch back to original method, I'm halfway on it too. I wasn't sure if people were going to get antsy over the long posts that 5 milestone nights usually bring.



I quite like how you've been handling the milestones, but if you want to switch I won't complain too much


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I should hit 100K the next EOC update (3PM), I'm at 98,867 now.  Thanks for the hep p_o_s_pc!



i'm fairly sure you will be at 100k at 3pm. Looks like your coming up to 113k fast. Would you be ok if i left you around 112k?If not i will keep it going for 2 more days(from today) or 113k . I'm sure that should get you to your points needed or easily within reach 
was going to fold longer for you but as you can see i am falling down in the ranks and i worked hard to get up there.I got to reclaim whats mine 

i like the old way of the milestones better


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I should hit 100K the next EOC update (3PM), I'm at 98,867 now.  Thanks for the hep p_o_s_pc!



Check out [Ion]'s folding badge. Very cool man....Congrats!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2009)

nice to see you got your badge ion


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm fairly sure you will be at 100k at 3pm. Looks like your coming up to 113k fast. Would you be ok if i left you around 112k?If not i will keep it going for 2 more days(from today) or 113k . I'm sure that should get you to your points needed or easily within reach
> was going to fold longer for you but as you can see i am falling down in the ranks and i worked hard to get up there.I got to reclaim whats mine
> 
> i like the old way of the milestones better


No problem at all, I can easily get 1k points in a month 


p_o_s_pc said:


> nice to see you got your badge ion



Awesome, sweet!


----------



## flyin15sec (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice Thread Fiendo.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 29, 2009)

I just provide the discussion pieces, you guys are definitely what make this thread.

We've dipped down temporarily to 850k, but I expect us to fluctuate back up to very close to 900k, if not exceeding this. We've got members signing up daily, and many of our current members are dedicated to improving their rigs. Bogmali, for example, is identified as a class 4 phenomenon entailing a hardware vortex of no escape. Most of the time he preys on the inventory of the local Craigslist.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    28/10/09
msgclb| 28/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-10-28| bogmali| 11,000,000 
2009-10-28| PowderedSugar |3,000 
2009-10-28| BraveSoul |7,000 
2009-10-28| pingwei| 25,000 
2009-10-28| adam99leit| 20,000 
2009-10-28| Niko084 |50,000 
2009-10-28| RX-7 |9,000 
2009-10-28| [Ion] |100,000 
2009-10-28| Mad85x| 90,000 
2009-10-28| mosheen |10,000 
2009-10-28| briar7 |400,000 
2009-10-28| P_O_SPC |1,000 


Well the method shown above of milestone reporting will have to stay. If I were to have used the other method (xxxx passed 000000), I'd have missed a milestone today. Though I will go back to a single column of photos over a widescreen bunch of them.

Now down to business! Tonight we have 5 varying milestones being put up. From mosheen and pingwei earning 25k and 10k respectively, and putting their name on the map with their first few milestones. To Niko84 amd [Ion] getting 50k and 100k respectively. Niko grabs himself a 50k milestone tonight, and looks forward to the day when he earns his folding badge, much like [Ion] has earlier today. The neatest thing I think is that all these names are new members within 15 days or shorter, and are just flying through the milestones. 

Though you may have noticed I said 5 milestones and only mentioned 4 names. The last milestone comes from a member whose just 1 million short of a dozen million. And that is probably the most con voluted way I could have said that. Congrats on your fresh million Bogmali, and your 11 millionth point overall.



























P.S. POS, I believe one of your clients is slightly incorrect in the setup. I'll send a PM tomorrow in case he don't see it here.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 29, 2009)

11 Million!! DROOL! Congratz Boggy


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2009)

*Congrats to Bogmali for crossing the 11M pt threshold *and handing me my ass for the last 24hrs..... Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Most of the time he preys on the inventory of the local Craigslist.



Is there any other (cheaper) way to go?

Also, I have 4 (yup that's correct) single slot 8800GT that are just sitting here ATM waiting for a home which I should have sometime early next week. I traded my back-up mobo (EVGA 780i) for an Intel DX38BT (DDR3 version) so I basically I have about another 20-22K PPD just wasting here unaccounted for when it could be laying out some hurting on HWC's hopes


----------



## niko084 (Oct 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Is there any other (cheaper) way to go?
> 
> Also, I have 4 (yup that's correct) single slot 8800GT that are just sitting here ATM waiting for a home which I should have sometime early next week. I traded my back-up mobo (EVGA 780i) for an Intel DX38BT (DDR3 version) so I basically I have about another 20-22K PPD just wasting here unaccounted for when it could be laying out some hurting on HWC's hopes



Nobody sells stuff around here... It's like they keep it and trash it..

My folding points are about to take a SERIOUS crash though...
The system with the GTS250 in it that's been folding is being picked up now...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Nobody sells stuff around here... It's like they keep it and trash it..
> 
> My folding points are about to take a SERIOUS crash though...
> The system with the GTS250 in it that's been folding is being picked up now...



I recently sold off my 9800GTX+ and its 5-6k ppd too  After some long thought I figure its not worth it to even run my Slim PS3 ~1000ppd even with the low power consumption. Looking for a 9600GT/GSO to help my numbers a little


----------



## RX-7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have two 9600gso cards dual slot i got from Mike047

Also I may be close to 12000 tonight


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2009)

RX-7 said:


> I have two 9600gso cards dual slot i got from Mike047
> 
> Also I may be close to 12000 tonight



If you plan to upgrade one of those 9600GSOs I will take one please


----------



## RX-7 (Oct 30, 2009)

they are not being used right now at all


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2009)

RX-7 said:


> they are not being used right now at all



uh, ygpm!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2009)

My city is like Niko's, this place is a desolate wasteland for local deals. I religiously check the FS boards here for my items. I should figure out what CL Bogi browses so I can order stuff through him.

*Pie!*







Hehehe pie.

*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    29/10/09
msgclb| 29/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-10-29| theonedub |800,000 
2009-10-29| burtram| 40,000 
2009-10-29| ShiBDiB| 60,000 
2009-10-29| everydayiloveu |100,000 
2009-10-29| BraveSoul |10,000 
2009-10-29| hertz9753 |1,800,000 
2009-10-29| adam99leit| 25,000 
2009-10-29| Anath |8,000 
2009-10-29| Niko084| 60,000 
2009-10-29| Breit |70,000 
2009-10-29| RX-7| 10,000 
2009-10-29| Supreme0verlord| 60,000 
2009-10-29| nflesher87| 200,000 
2009-10-29| P_O_SPC| 3,000 


We've got 4 members earning their milestones tonight and again, its all new members. starting off we have adam99leit flexing his muscles as he quickly grabs 25k. Bravesoul and RX-7 both earn their 10k badges, and our old pal Edilu (everydayiloveu) has earned himself his folding badge with 100k tonight. I'm not even certain if he's signed up on the forums, but if he is he can now sport himself a badge. Congrats everyone.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I should figure out what CL Bogi browses so I can order stuff through him.



Browse away......http://seattle.craigslist.org/


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, we didn't break 1 million today. Though I'll say the updates have been funny on alot of the sites, and I wouldn't be surprised if we've actually got more oomph than we think we do. A nice consolation prize is the knowledge that HWC put out 780k to our 850k, though I suspect they're stronger than that as well. Only the coming days will tell us where we lie. I'm hoping we're not only breaking one million but smashing HWC as well.

Having mentioned the updates being funny, Free-DC hasn't actually updated since early in the morning, so our pie and milestones are going to be a little distorted. I'm surprised how similar the pie still looks though.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    30/10/09
msgclb| 30/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-10-30| ERazer |500 
2009-10-30 |sneekypeet |1,800,000 
2009-10-30 |adam99leit |30,000 
2009-10-30 |Oily_17 |6,000,000 
2009-10-30 |Jstn7477| 80,000 



Even though today was cut short by page update malfunction, we still saw a monstrous milestone come rolling through. Oily_17 unleashes his 6 millionth point, only days behind Newtekie. Though it looks like he's got a bunch of us on his heals himself, so he'll have to defend his title. He is about to surpass both Mmaakk and Newtekie, which would put him in third place in overall production!  

You'll have to upgrade if you want to keep it though, Mx500 and then myself are aiming to put you back in 5th.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2009)

*We actually did crack 1M while I was @ work, so i captured the screen shot:*


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oily_17 unleashes his 6 millionth point, ...so he'll have to defend his title...which would put him in third place in overall production!
> 
> You'll have to upgrade if you want to keep it though, Mx500 and then myself are aiming to put you back in 5th.



I guess I can take my foot of the brake again, now that you have *finally* caught up El  


But you are right, it's time to kick a few more rigs into action.Guess I know whats on Santa's list then...more GPU's


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like the top ten is gonna turn into a bloodbath


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 1, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Looks like the top ten is gonna turn into a bloodbath



+1 on that.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, my main PC appears to be fixed of its instability. Not quite sure what was going on, but its seemingly better now. As for the MPAs and Pie, they're late but still quite tasty! In other news, fellow folder Oily_17 would like to believe he can match me in output. In an effort to be nice, I'll leave it at that. 

Come get me Oily, I want to see what you've got.

As for yesterday, it was an obvious correction day for Free-DC. This can be proven by the simple fact that its very unlikely that we got 1.6 million in PPD yesterday. With the onrush of points we saw yesterday, we'll also be seeing an onrush in milestones.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    31/10/09
msgclb| 31/10/09
Oily_17|31/10/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-10-31|	Mad85x|	100,000
2009-10-31|	Breit	|80,000
2009-10-31|	dank1983mam420|	200
2009-10-31	|thebluebumblebee	|1,300,000
2009-10-31	|ERazer	|2,000
2009-10-31	|flyin15sec	|250,000
2009-10-31	|BundyR	|150,000
2009-10-31	|PowderedSugar|	5,000
2009-10-31	|kenny21	|40,000
2009-10-31	|burtram	|50,000
2009-10-31	|DanMiner	|5,500,000
2009-10-31	|thoughtdisorder|	1,000,000
2009-10-31|	Shadowdust	|70,000
2009-10-31	|dhoshaw	|1,400,000


I count 4 separate milestones being achieved on the 31st, starting with Burtram hitting 50k and the halfway point to his folding badge. Past that we have Mad85x earning his badge with 100k. Flyin15sec puts down 250k, and is now setting his sights on 500k, the last milestone before the great marker of 1 million. And lastly, one member who is celebrating for actually hitting 1 million yesterday. Congrats to Thoughdisorder on this huge achievement and entrance into the F@H millionaire club. I hope to see your '1 million point' folder badge around sometime.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> fellow folder Oily_17 would like to believe he can match me in output. *In an effort to be nice*, I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Come get me Oily, I want to see what you've got.



You going soft in your old age EL ?? 

Yeah, I have been putting my attention to other things lately, but hopefully I can get a few more cards up and running soon.I just bought another K9A2/PII 940 for future upgrades


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 2, 2009)

My upgrades are going to be dependant upon the outcome on my electricity bill of my i7 and Phenom 2 rig running all the time.

In other news, I think I figured out why my rig has been unstable. It would appear I have a hard drive going south. It's the storage drive, so of course the operating system doesn't crash. I just noticed today it flicker in and out of being recognized, only to drop off completely.

Past that, it has been getting harder and harder to gauge just where we stand in points production for these past few days. Our stats today didn't update on any of the sites. We'll have to wait just a little longer to see how close to a million we are.

As for pie, I believe that little snag allowed me to snag 3rd place pie from those that put out a little more than I do. Its nice to be tasting this again, its been about 2 months now.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    01/11/09
msgclb| 01/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-02|	angelkiller|	8,000
2009-11-02|	Beertintedgoggles|	4,500,000
2009-11-02|	mosheen	|30,000
2009-11-01	|p_o_s_pc	|750,000
2009-11-01	|burtram	|60,000
2009-11-01	|DRDNA	|1,000
2009-11-01	|JrRacinFan	|80,000
2009-11-01	|Niko084	|80,000
2009-11-01	|deathmore	|650,000
2009-11-01	|hertz9753	|1,900,000
2009-11-01	|Jstn7477	|90,000
2009-11-01	|adam99leit	|40,000
2009-11-01	|Crazybc	|500,000
2009-11-01	|Supreme0verlord	|70,000
2009-10-31	|BundyR	|150,000
Well, another first in a long time has happened. In this case, only one milestone was earned tonight. That's no matter, as its a doozy brought in by Crazybc as he passes the 500k mark. It would appear its been 2 months time since you joined, which is a pretty nice pace. Shouldn't be too much longer and you'll be enjoying 1 million.


----------



## Crazybc (Nov 2, 2009)

well   I,m glad I finally got  the 500,000K I installed another  client on my quad  but I wondered if its worth going to  smp  because I do still like to be able to use my computer and I,m  getting almost 1900  ppd  out of my cpu anyways.Plus someone  was catching upto me too quikly so I,ve made some headway on him   What I,m waiting for  is the 300 series from nvidia so I can put this  gtx 275  to    rest Its a good card but I,m wondering what kind of folding beast the new cards will be ..

Thanks for the Thanks  I dont post much but I work and sleep  really  crazy hours..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats Crazybc!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 3, 2009)

Today was interesting in that it appeared to be a more normal day across the board for other teams stats wise. As for ourselves, it would seem something has happened to squelch Buck's production, as his rigs have been silent since sometime on the first. Hopefully its nothing too bad. I assume things are alright as I've seen him on the forums since then. 

The thing to take away from this is that without Buck adding to our production, HWC only just beat us by only 30k today. Great work everyone.   


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    02/11/09
msgclb| 02/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-02	|JrRacinFan|	90,000
2009-11-02	|Beertintedgoggles	|4,500,000
2009-11-02	|angelkiller	|10,000
2009-11-02	|ArmoredCavalry|	100
2009-11-02	|Niko084	|90,000
2009-11-02	|mosheen	|30,000
2009-11-02	|burtram	|70,000
2009-11-02	|PowderedSugar	|7,000
2009-11-02	|Solaris17|	1,100,00
Tonight is another night with only one milestone. Angelkiller steps forward and claims his first 10k in the name of TPU, a first step of many to first the folding badge, and then next to the F@hmillionaire club. Congrats.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

HWC seems to think our couple of days without Buck means they're 100% in the clear. Sadly  they're mistaken. Buck has announced that he's bringing everything back up online after having done maintenance to his house. 

Unfortunately it looks like that even with Buck folding at 100%, we'll be about matched in terms of PPD. HWC spiked to 860k last night. Their contest has already started sparking old members back into activity, as well as starting to draw in new members. We may be back against the grindstone before too long here. Let's show them we're not the pushovers they think we are.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    03/11/09
msgclb| 03/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-03	|adam99leit|	50,000
2009-11-03	|nflesher87|	250,000
2009-11-03	|Darkrealms|	900,000
2009-11-03	|Supreme0verlord|	80,000
2009-11-03	|PowderedSugar	|8,000
2009-11-03	|El_Fiendo	|5,500,000
2009-11-03	|vanyots	|750,000
2009-11-03	|Maikel205	|80,000
2009-11-03	|Breit	|90,000
2009-11-03	|pingwei|	30,000
2009-11-03	|DanishDevil|	4,000
2009-11-03	|Duxx	|40,000
2009-11-03	|Homeless	|650,000
2009-11-03	|Jstn7477	|100,000
2009-11-03	|Niko084	|100,000
Tonight sees 4 milestones, starting with adam99leit earning 50k, pushing ever closer to 100k. Having mentioned 100k, there are two people earning this and their folding badges tonight. Jstn7477 and Niko084 both step up and now have a nice little bit of forum bling to show for it. Lastly, we have Nflesher flexing his muscles as he walks away with 250k. You've been bringing some great numbers to the table, and this shows it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2009)

You missed me EL. Earnd my 100k badge a couple hours ago.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You missed me EL. Earnd my 100k badge a couple hours ago.



Oh I wouldn't do something as silly as that (on purpose ).

I've got you on the Free-DC stats and I'll be showing off a certificate with your name on it in tonight's update. I just wish they carried a bit more weight in the real world. Those with doctorates always look down their nose at the certificates I hang above my desk.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2009)

HAHA! On purpose. Yup you probably did. YAY!!! Free DC Stats.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 5, 2009)

HWC has woken up again, having put out just over 933k. We're back up to 860k ourselves, but we still need more oomph.I know we've still got more points in our current load out and we should crest 900k. However I think they have potential to break 1 million in a couple days. Now its up to us to match em! I know we've got it in us guys.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    04/11/09
msgclb| 04/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-04|	3dsage	|20,000
2009-11-04|	BraveSoul	|20,000
2009-11-04	|theonedub	|850,000
2009-11-04	|v12dock	|40,000
2009-11-04	|SolarisUtilityDVD	|60,000
2009-11-04	|dhoshaw	|1,500,000
2009-11-04	|JrRacinFan	|100,000
2009-11-04	|Shadowdust	|80,000
2009-11-04	|King_Wookie|	10,000
2009-11-04	|adam99leit	|60,000
2009-11-04	|mosheen	|40,000
2009-11-04	|Jonz	|500

I count two milestones occuring today. One is already known to be JrRacinFan, who not only earns himself 100,000 points in F@H but a handy forum tag as well. And joining him is the venerable King Wookie, who earns his first milestone with TPU. Congrats on your 10k, and congrats Jr.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 5, 2009)

hope you don't mind if i post mine...






i just recently registered to the forums, do i have to join a folding team or w/e? and would my points transfer to the team or how does it work


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 5, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> hope you don't mind if i post mine...
> 
> --------------------
> 
> i just recently registered to the forums, do i have to join a folding team or w/e? and would my points transfer to the team or how does it work



Hi and welcome, Bruce 

You can join the TPU folding team by using Team number *50711* in the configuration of your folding clients.
You will keep your points when you switch teams, just not sure if they switch over to the team or not...maybe someone else could tell you.

To reconfigure your Folding clients go to it's shortcut and right-click and choose Properties.
Then you can add the *-config* flag to the end of the Target path.
Then restart the client, it will run through setup again, and enter *50711* for the Team Number, keep the rest of your settings the same.

When you have finished the configuration and the client restarts you can remove the -config flag from the shortcut.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 5, 2009)

The points will not switch over from one team to another


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> hope you don't mind if i post mine...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30387&stc=1&d=1257418711
> 
> i just recently registered to the forums, do i have to join a folding team or w/e? and would my points transfer to the team or how does it work



What kind of PPD are you putting out? Also what is you current team/user name? I could fold under your new user name for TPU to replace the points, but I need confirmation of a few things.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2009)

Look what I found!

xBruce88x

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=xBruce88x


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't be an island xBruce88x, join the team. We won't bite, promise.  There is a fiend around here, but he's mostly harmless.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2009)

I’m taking my ASUS M3A76-CM that’s folding a 9800 GTX+ at around 6777 PPD and putting it in my junk box. The good news is that I’m replacing it with a Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P. When I get this system running I hope to be running two 9800 GTX+ cards. This switchover starts now and hope to have it running later tonight!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 6, 2009)

Let me be the first to congratulate Bogmali.  The Bogster hit 12,000,000 today! 

Me, I got my 500,000.   I hesitate to mention it in the same post.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate Bogmali.  The Bogster hit 12,000,000 today!
> 
> Me, I got my 500,000.   I hesitate to mention it in the same post.



Congratulations, 500,000 is a lot of points 

Same to you Bogmali, 12 million in F@H is incredible considering your contribution to WCG as well!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 6, 2009)

Yaaay!  I finally made 1/4 of 10 million!  1/2 coming soon!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 6, 2009)

Soon there will be a new 1mili folder here  Tempted to run the PS3 to get there faster!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 6, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Yaaay!  I finally made 1/4 of 10 million!  1/2 coming soon!



Congratulations!  Way to go!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 6, 2009)

o well so what if i loose a few points... besides that's not what its all about anyway right?  although it did take a while to get that many lol. i dunno why my PPD is so low now... my system is still the same as when i started. except for the new 500gb hard drive.... the PPD chart just seems soo random.

yea... i lost em all...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats Hertz on breaking 2 mil,  are you ever folding away dude!
You get a badge like me!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 6, 2009)

Msgclb upgrading more? And here I though that I'd be able to catch him once I completed my 2 rigs. I guess I still have an i7 920 and some other parts sitting around waiting to be built, but I kind of wanted to see what my electricity bill turned out to be with my 2 monstrosities running as is. Though, Bogi gets further and further away while mx500 still stands to pass me in a week. I just finished upgrading and I already need more PPD.

Meanwhile as a team we just crested 900k for the 5th, and are showing 923k in the past 24 hours as of the time of this post. It would seem our competition is picking up, as HWC bested us by 86k yesterday. They've gotten a slew of new members, as well as returning members who are putting in the requirement for the F@H contest. They'll likely break 1 million tomorrow. We've still got a nice cushion between us and them, but they could put the heat on us before we surpass them yet again.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    05/11/09
msgclb| 05/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

It's turned into the Bogi and Msgclb show. 

*Milestones!*



2009-11-05|	mx500torid	|5,500,000
2009-11-05|	CamelJock	|2,500,000
2009-11-05	|angelkiller	|20,000
2009-11-05	|Breit	|100,000
2009-11-05	|DanishDevil|	20,000
2009-11-05	|EnergyFX	|750,000
2009-11-05	|hertz9753	|2,000,000
2009-11-05	|NastyHabits|	500,000
2009-11-05	|DrPepper	|25,000
2009-11-05	|bogmali	|12,000,000
2009-11-05	|ERazer	|3,000
2009-11-05	|3dsage	|25,000
I count 6 milestones displayed, 7 if you look close enough. See Danish Devil happened to jump straight to 20k and skip straight over 10k. So with that said, we'll start with Danish Devil whose just grabbed 10k today, will grab 25k tomorrow and will likely grab 100k in around 4 days time. A true testament to how powerful 2 GTX 285s can be. Past that we have 3dsage and DrPepper both earning 25k, and continuing to push forward. Next we have Breit earning a folding badge with his 100k milestone, which took just under 1 month to achieve.

*Wall of text preventative measure*

Nastyhabits posts up 500k today, and is halfway down the road to a folding badge upgrade. Hertz9753 came to us only 2 months ago, and proceeded to fold like a madman for our team. In those two short months he's accumulated 2 million points for TPU alone. And last on our list is someone whose really cranked it up in the past few months. Bogmali has ramped up from great numbers in the 40ks to numbers in the 140ks in what was probably only a 2-3 month period. He currently holds team lead by 15k points, and talks of adding more cards frequently. This man scares me every time I stop thinking about how much I envy his hardware collection.


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm going to take a huge hit in PPD over the weekend.  I have 3 machines at work that I fold & crunch on with a 9800GX2 and 9 threads. They are shutting off the power starting this evening to do major electrical rewiring; so, all 3 machines will be down for about 60+ hours.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Unfortunately, I'm going to take a huge hit in PPD over the weekend.  I have 3 machines at work that I fold & crunch on with a 9800GX2 and 9 threads. They are shutting off the power starting this evening to do major electrical rewiring; so, all 3 machines will be down for about 60+ hours.



Sorry to hear that, that's a lot of work lost, but it's still awesome you can have all those rigs where you work and get free electricity


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry to hear that, that's a lot of work lost, but it's still awesome you can have all those rigs where you work and get free electricity



That's why I moved my second quad core to the office; my electric bill passed $450 last month.  Those 9800GX2's are real furnances.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The points will not switch over from one team to another



Thanks Bogi, didn't know that.I always thought the points were tied to the user and not the team.You learn something new every day your not at school...



xBruce88x said:


> o well so what if i loose a few points... besides that's not what its all about anyway right?  although it did take a while to get that many lol. i dunno why my PPD is so low now... my system is still the same as when i started. except for the new 500gb hard drive.... the PPD chart just seems soo random.
> 
> yea... i lost em all...



If you like I can switch my rigs over to replace your points for our team.Just give me your Folding name for TPU.



BUCK NASTY said:


> What kind of PPD are you putting out? Also what is you current team/user name? I could fold under your new user name for TPU to replace the points, but I need confirmation of a few things.



Thanks Buck for the offer, if Bruce wants I will switch mine over as well, and he should be back up to speed pretty soon


----------



## msgclb (Nov 6, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Msgclb upgrading more? And here I though that I'd be able to catch him once I completed my 2 rigs. I guess I still have an i7 920 and some other parts sitting around waiting to be built, but I kind of wanted to see what my electricity bill turned out to be with my 2 monstrosities running as is. Though, Bogi gets further and further away while mx500 still stands to pass me in a week. I just finished upgrading and I already need more PPD.



Thanks El Fiendo. Yes I tried to upgrade but ran into problems setting up a 2nd GPU last night so I installed both the F&H & WCG clients and went to bed.

Original help post

Followup help post


** thebluebumblebee **
I don't have another monitor handy.

This is my current system:
GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
AMD Athlon II X4 630
Team Xtreem 2GB DDR2 800
OCZ GameXStream 700W PSU
EVGA 9800 GTX+
Windows 7 RC 

Currently this system is now folding one card & crunching 4 cores. Haven't decided what to do next.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Thanks El Fiendo. Yes I tried to upgrade but ran into problems setting up a 2nd GPU last night so I installed both the F&H & WCG clients and went to bed.
> 
> This is my current system:
> GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
> ...



Sounds like you need to contact GB's tech support.  Keep us updated please.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 6, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Thanks El Fiendo. Yes I tried to upgrade but ran into problems setting up a 2nd GPU last night so I installed both the F&H & WCG clients and went to bed.
> 
> This is my current system:
> GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
> ...




Msgclb-I doubt that it is the PSU since it has enough wattage. Try this though, Power up the rig. When screen goes blank unplug your DVI/VGA out put cable and start playing with it by plugging it in the other DVI outputs to see if the video defaulted to the second card. If that is not it then yeah I would check that PSU.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 7, 2009)

my folding name is xBruce88x, you don't have to replace the points but if you want to it'd be nice to have a score on the board lol... my comp crashed overnight so i didn't get any points overnight  but i fixed the problem... (i hate the first gen sata cables, they come loose too easy)


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> my folding name is xBruce88x, you don't have to replace the points but if you want to it'd be nice to have a score on the board lol... my comp crashed overnight so i didn't get any points overnight  but i fixed the problem... (i hate the first gen sata cables, they come loose too easy)



OK, changed a couple of my mine over to your username.Hopefully you should see some points on the board tonight.

And also, welcome to the Team


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 7, 2009)

Today shows us hitting our prior days best of 900k.  No offense guys but we can't find our wall yet. I mean the Canuckians have been getting all smug and vocal over very little of a victory, and I fear it will only get worse. You too can help fight this travesty of all things good and wholesome. All you need to do is join up at your local TPU barracks and tell them you're ready to give your life unequivocally for us. Ignore what that part sounds like though, its totally legit.

Having mentioned the Canucks, I suppose I should mention that they pushed out 1.01 million yesterday. The also look like they have a little more left in them. I have no doubt we will prevail, the greater species always triumphs over the weaker after all. I just wish we'd get just a bit more strength in numbers so we can crush them ahead of schedule.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    06/11/09
msgclb| 06/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-06|	adam99leit|	70,000
2009-11-06|	Supreme0verlord|	90,000
2009-11-06|	BraveSoul|	25,000
2009-11-06|	PowderedSugar|	10,000
2009-11-06|	p_o_s_pc|	800,000
2009-11-06|	tyson8earzz|	10,000
2009-11-06|	Weer|	10,000
2009-11-06|	Crazybc|	550,000
2009-11-06|	DanishDevil|	30,000
Just when you think its safe to pop your head up, all the new teammates band together to unleash a flurry of milestones upon this page. Tonight is no different, as PowderedSugar, Tyson9earzz and Weer all pass 10k, and earn themselves their first milestones. Bravesoul puts up his second milestone with his completion of 25000 points. Meanwhile Danish Devil is up to the same tricks as last night, and has skipped right over 25k. I've still got the bet that you hit 100k in 3 days, and I'm liking my odds. In total thats 5 tonight, and already I see a few queuing up for tomorrow.  


























Edit: I missed a 10k yesterday, and I'll be posting up a 25k later tonight for this same user. But Barron whose just joined our team has done just over 29000 points in 1 days time. Instead of both a 10k and 25k tonight, I'll amend this one so that its spread out a bit. Congrats Barron, and very nice numbers.


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2009)

Woohoo! I just broke 400k!
(96k in WCG... Badge, I'm comin' for you!)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

hat said:


> Woohoo! I just broke 400k!
> (96k in WCG... Badge, I'm comin' for you!)



Congratulations!  100K is the best milestone in WCG that I've reached (most significant, after all it's 6 digits), but I've heard 500K is also fun


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2009)

96767 points in wcg so far... I will most definately hit 97k today, possibly even 98k if I leave my computers alone all day.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice Hat! 

Also, I've added to the colossal post above, more milestone!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks BUCK NASTY and Oily_17 for the help with my points. 

by the way... is there a folding@home or WCG program for xbox 360? i've got one that's just sitting there doing nothing lol. (i can't afford live atm)

I also have a recently "acquired" P4 HT 3.0ghz system i was going to add to WCG but it doesn't want to play with ICS, i know the settings are right because i just successfully go my xbox and laptop connected the same way (not at the same time, tested one at a time). I think its the OS on that comp... XP MCE


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 8, 2009)

Yesterday saw HWC maintain their 120k margin on us, even though they dipped to 984k. If they keep up at this pace we're looking at around 50 days for them to overtake us. We can't leave them unchecked, of course saying is always easier than doing. 

We've seen quite a few new additions up to this point ourselves already, with our user total being bumped up to 87 people currently. This has helped fuel our advance through the ranks and likely will in the future. As for thinking of anyway to continue getting scads of new members, my minds unfortunately blank.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    07/11/09
msgclb| 07/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-07|	adam99leit	|80,000
2009-11-07|	3dsage	|30,000
2009-11-07|	Barron|	25,000
2009-11-07|	burtram	|80,000
2009-11-07|	ERazer	|6,000
2009-11-07|	theonedub|	900,000
2009-11-07|	hat	|400,000
2009-11-07|	Laurijan	|60,000
2009-11-07|	mike047	|5,500,000
2009-11-07|	mosheen|	50,000
2009-11-07|	msgclb	|5,000,000
2009-11-07|	MStenholm	|1,000
2009-11-07	|nflesher87	|300,000
2009-11-07	|DanishDevil	|50,000
2009-11-07	|deathmore	|700,000
2009-11-07	|dhoshaw	|1,600,000
4 milestones cropped up last night in the slew of numbers being handed in, starting with the aforementioned Barron whose just handed in 25k. Past him, we have mosheen and DanishDevil each drawing a 50k milestone. Based on production, DD should have very little time remaining before he hits 100k. As for mosheen, he won't be too far behind achieving his folding badge. And as for someone who'd have upgraded their tag, if it weren't alreadly labeling him as Crazy, Msgclb fits nicely. He turned in his 5 millionth point and with it adds another cool million to his F@H multimillionaire status, and is now the 10th TPU member to achieve 5 million points with TPU alone. Very nice work.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 8, 2009)

*Welcome new TPU members*


gaximodo joins as new 
MStenholm joins as new 
TeXBill joins as new 
xBruce88x joins as new 

This morning i noticed a couple things when I refreshed free-dc.
First, Buck is doing his best to get his name included on the MPA. And also xBruce88x has got himself a piece of our morning pie.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 8, 2009)

Congratz msgclb very nice 5 Mil!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm surprised I'm able to post up tonight, this past 24 hours has been alot of bad luck. I've still got 1 rig left to chug away while I RMA the motherboard off my AMD rig. I may have to keep production down to help pay for all this bad luck that's been cropping up though. I feel bad after seeing Bogi, as well as a few others, are scaling back as well. Hopefully I can get this RMA'd and done quickly so I can get back in the game. 

Our production today was 878k, though I'm not sure where our PPD lies. We were on an upward trend, but with these contributor hits due to RMAs or other, we could well drop back down in numbers. HWC topped 1 million again today and they look like they're right on track for taking us down within 50 days. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Bogmali|    08/11/09
msgclb| 08/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-08| TeXBill| 25,000 
2009-11-08| thebluebumblebee| 1,400,000 
2009-11-08| xBruce88x| 40,000 
2009-11-08| gaximodo| 7,000 
2009-11-08| MStenholm| 4,000 
2009-11-08| Nosada| 150,000 
2009-11-08| DanishDevil| 60,000 

We have 1 milestone tonight, which is actually 2 due to the circumstances. TeXBill's output in his first couple of days has been enough to propel him past both 10k and 25k. This promising addition to the team looks to conquer many a foe on his upward trend. Congrats TeXBill.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, some good news at least as today I seem to be mostly back online. 1 of my GPUs still isn't folding right, but after leaving the board unplugged overnight it booted up. Thankfully no RMA. I then found out that my OS drive has lost vast quantities of space.  Looks like when my rig cratered it garbled a few things. It's running pretty stable seemingly so I'll put it to work and find out what pops up.


*Pie!*






Amazing output Bruce88, a very welcome addition to the team.  


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 9/11/09
Oily_17|9/11/09
mx500torid|9/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Bogmali has been deposed, though I regret the circumstances. Thanks for the amazing work you've done, and continue to do, for both projects.


*Milestones!*



2009-11-09|	King_Wookie	|20,000
2009-11-09|	Laurijan	|70,000
2009-11-09	|tyson8earzz	|25,000
2009-11-09	|mosheen	|60,000
2009-11-09	|RX-7	|20,000
2009-11-09	|Supreme0verlord	|100,000
2009-11-09	|MStenholm	|8,000
2009-11-09	|Ryo129	|200,000
2009-11-09	|DanishDevil|	70,000
2009-11-09	|TeXBill	|40,000
2009-11-09	|adam99leit	|90,000
2009-11-09	|A_Cheese_Danish	|250,000 

3 milestones tonight, starting off with tyson8earzz earning his 25k at a nice brisk pace, and quickly moves towards his 50k milestone. Meanwhile Supreme0verlord snags his 100k milestone, along with a nice badge to tote around the forum. Very nice work. Lastly we have ACD grabbing his 250k milestone. He's really picked up production in the past few months, and continues pushing higher. 
 

Great work all.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 10, 2009)

Woohoo! Finally hit 250k!
What a great feeling this is! 
Thank you to all that have helped me get into this!
I really enjoy everything I'm doing for the human race!

Keep folding everyone


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Woohoo! Finally hit 250k!
> What a great feeling this is!
> Thank you to all that have helped me get into this!
> I really enjoy everything I'm doing for the human race!
> ...



Congratulations Cheese Danish.  Way to go. 

I've now got over 131K in WCG.  Where's my crunching badge?  I need my crunching badge!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Congratulations Cheese Danish.  Way to go.
> 
> I've now got over 131K in WCG.  Where's my crunching badge?  I need my crunching badge!



UserCP --> Options -->Scroll down --> Enter WCG username (probably "NastyHabits" without the quotes)


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> UserCP --> Options -->Scroll down --> Enter WCG username (probably "NastyHabits" without the quotes)



Did that.   Weeks ago.  Just checked and re-entered.   No change.   

I'm going to change my nickname to R.Dangerfield -- I get no respect.  (J/K).

EDIT:  Forget my complaints.  I understand now that 7 WCG points equals one BOINC point.  I still have a long way to go.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 11, 2009)

yea i just got a couple pcs on wcg now... i'm sure it'll be a while before i get a badge lol, where do i check for ppd and other stats for wcg?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 11, 2009)

So yesterday saw us leveling out around 810k, which isn't too bad considering the hits we just took to some of our members. The Canucks dropped to 950k yesterday though, and I'd say this is our best time for a rally. I just worked all the kinks out of my motherboard, and am back to folding on all the cards. Now I plan to break everything again with a little AMD overclocking. If all goes well, I may have enough time to give my i7 a boost too, which will add some PPD. 

Let's get on the offensive and put these guys back in their place. 


*Pie!*






Oh and I should mention, we now have everyone in the top 20 as 10k+. Everyone in the top 10 is still a crazy folder.  Nice work guys.


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 10/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-10	|TeXBill	|60,000
2009-11-10|	kenny21	|50,000
2009-11-10	|btarnr	|500
2009-11-10	|xBruce88x	|100,000
2009-11-10	|King_Wookie	|25,000
2009-11-10	|Laurijan	|80,000
2009-11-10	|BraveSoul	|30,000
2009-11-10	|burtram	|90,000
2009-11-10	|dank1983man420|	4,500,000
2009-11-10	|sneekypeet	|1,900,000
2009-11-10	|tyson8earzz	|30,000
2009-11-10	|gaximodo	|30,000
2009-11-10	|Weer	|20,000
2009-11-10	|Wile_E	|4,000
2009-11-10	|adam99leit	|100,000
2009-11-10	|MStenholm	|10,000
2009-11-10	|nflesher87	|350,000
2009-11-10	|DanishDevil|	80,000
2009-11-10	|skotosa	|150,000
It would appear there are 6 certificates being earned tonight, starting first with Mstenholm earning his first 10k. Next up we have King Wookie earning his 25k, well on his way to 100k. Speaking of 100k, both adam99leit and Bruce88 earn theirs tonight, along with their folding badge. Next we have kenny21 earning 50k, and a hidden milestone being claimed by TeXBill, whose skipped 50k and gone straight on to 60k. I still caught you though, so up goes your name. 

Very nice everyone.  
































Due to blatant oversight, there is actually an 7th team member that was missed. With a PPD that is punishing the WUs, his 25k earnings were hidden by the sudden jump past it to 30k. his PPD places him in the top 20 and is a venerable addition to the team. Very nice output, and thanks for the contributions!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 11, 2009)

*Welcome new TPU members*
btarnr joins as new

Damn it's lonely as the only one in the MPA. Bogmali, Oily_17, mx500torid, Buck or anyone else come and join me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2009)

msgclb said:


> *
> 
> Damn it's lonely as the only one in the MPA. Bogmali, Oily_17, mx500torid, Buck or anyone else come and join me.*


*

I'm trying to get in there:shadedshu. I keep bouncing off the top ten with several 11th & 12th places lately. I can't get any more out of this AMD farm.*


----------



## bogmali (Nov 11, 2009)

msgclb said:


> *Welcome new TPU members*
> btarnr joins as new
> 
> Damn it's lonely as the only one in the MPA. Bogmali, Oily_17, mx500torid, Buck or anyone else come and join me.



I'll be there again in due time


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> yea i just got a couple pcs on wcg now... i'm sure it'll be a while before i get a badge lol, where do i check for ppd and other stats for wcg?



My experience is that there is no FAHmon for BOINC.  The BOINC Manager actually shows you what you've done, and what your average is.  That average is based on the amount of work done since the day you signed up.  BOINCview is another program out there that shows more information, but still does not give "real time stats" like FAHmon.  The _Projects_ tab in BOINC Manager shows _work done _and _average work done_.  Even though it took me some time to get BV set up, I don't use it any more.  Free-DC has pretty good stats with a 7 day average and the BOINC average from the beginning (RAC).


----------



## gaximodo (Nov 11, 2009)

Zomg- -I am ignored.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2009)

gaximodo said:


> Zomg- -I am ignored.



When someone like you comes on board and drops a whole bunch of points, you can blow right by many of the first milestones, and can be missed when the milestones are posted.  Nothing personal, it just happens.  Don't worry, when someone comes around and drops 14K PPD, THEY'RE NOTICED.  That places you in the top 20 of the team!  Might even push me out of the top 20.  Thanks a lot. (JK)


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 11, 2009)

gaximodo said:


> Zomg- -I am ignored.



Fixed


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 12, 2009)

I think Stanfords electricity is out. No updates for awhile


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm trying to get in there:shadedshu. I keep bouncing off the top ten with several 11th & 12th places lately. I can't get any more out of this AMD farm.



you can take the systems that you have folding for me back to your name now i'm almost where i was at when i joined the team now. thnx again for the help 

and i've finally got my gpu working right now... ~3000-3100 ppd instead of 1100-1200


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, as mentioned Stanford hasn't done many updates for yesterday. They are switching over to new servers but I thought that was aimed for Nov 14th / 15th. At any rate I'm certain its not lost WUs, more just a stats glitch. In the next few days I suspect we'll see a massive spike hit us.

In other news, the Canucks only managed 10k on us today! Any day where they can only manage so little gain is a win to me.

*Pie!*






Enjoy that lime pie Hertz, I have a feeling someone else will come looking for that tomorrow.


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 11/11/09
Oily_17|11/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Msgclb has some company tonight it would seem. 


*Milestones!*



 2009-11-11|	PowderedSugar|	25,000
2009-11-11|	TheLaughingMan|	500
2009-11-11|	Wile_E	|5,000
2009-11-11	|DanTheBanjoman	|400,000
Even though the points stopped updating sometime midday, we still have one milestone sneaking in. I'm sure when the points all flood in we'll see even more than usual, but for today I'll take the break. PowderedSugar hits 25k and continues the long haul to 50k, and eventually to 100k. Congrats and good luck friend.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 12, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Damn it's lonely as the only one in the MPA. Bogmali, Oily_17, mx500torid, Buck or anyone else come and join me.



Trying to up my output slightly...just having random non-boot issues with my new rig :shadedshu

My head hurts atm from changing parts/bios settings and crap.

Going to swap over my known good CPU and that will leave only the mobo then.I just hate pulling apart a good cruncher to get this one sorted 

I bloody well hate rigs being a PITA, if this dosn't work I swear I will hit it with a hammer..


----------



## Crazybc (Nov 12, 2009)

steals a piece of pie while the servers are down


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I bloody well hate rigs being a PITA, if this dosn't work I swear I will hit it with a hammer..



heh, i used a large wrench once... great stress relief


----------



## msgclb (Nov 12, 2009)

*Welcome new TPU members*

TheLaughingMan joins as new


BREAKING NEWS ALERT
Stanford has updated!!!

Mine was a pitiful 1,540 pts so I hope they have saved the millions that I sent them.
You'll probably have to wait until later this afternoon for your favorite site to update.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2009)

msgclb said:


> *Welcome new TPU members*
> 
> TheLaughingMan joins as new
> 
> ...


Stanford will re-credit in the next few days all points accumulated while server was down. They want to be very accurate with the re-credit, so they are taking it slowly.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 13, 2009)

Enjoy that lime pie Hertz, I have a feeling someone else will come looking for that tomorrow.

My bithday was yesterday.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Stanford will re-credit in the next few days all points accumulated while server was down. They want to be very accurate with the re-credit, so they are taking it slowly.



that would be why my points jumped 2k since the last update i can't wait till my stats get backup to normal. 

btw i'm not folding with the 3870 right now. Just not worth the extra heat.I will try it again later when i get the other rig running maybe i can tweak the OS/client better on XP and a clean install


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright, stats are starting to trickle back in. They're going to do it slowly so that they're sure they get it all. 

As for the pie, I must've grabbed a really early update. Either that or some people snuck up a few spaces in pie placement before the final update descended upon them. I'm sure there will be swift retribution by those who got jostled around in the top 10. At least I've been hoping one of you guys would do some swift retributing on someone else. So far no one has.  

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 12/11/09
Oily_17|12/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-12|	Crazybc|	600,000
2009-11-12|	dhoshaw	|1,700,000
2009-11-12	|tyson8earzz	|40,000
2009-11-12	|Wile_E	|6,000
2009-11-12	|p_o_s_pc	|850,000
2009-11-12	|TeXBill	|70,000
2009-11-12	|TheLaughingMan|1,000
2009-11-12	|angelkiller	|25,000
2009-11-12	|MrSemi	|2,000
2009-11-12	|Shadowdust	|90,000
2009-11-12	|theonedub	|950,000
2009-11-12	|gaximodo	|40,000

Ah, one of my favorite names pops up again tonight! Angelkiller hits himself 25000 and earns his milestone tonight. I look forward to seeing your name in the future, I just like seeing 'Angelkiller' on a certificate. Grats man.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 14, 2009)

We're back up at 870k tonight, which is a bit more normal. The Canucks did beat us, but only reaching 915k themselves. I think the onslaught of points from the folding contest is over. Right now there's probably quite a few guys stopping their production for them if they feel they've met the requirements for the contest. Hopefully I'm right and we see them either stay the same, or decline in points further. Either that or we could find some more points around to sling at them ourselves, though that's easier said than done.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 13/11/09
Oily_17|13/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-13|	mosheen	|70,000
2009-11-13|	Niko084	|150,000
2009-11-13|	burtram|100,000
2009-11-13	|tyson8earzz|	50,000
2009-11-13	|Weer	|25,000
2009-11-13	|Munki	|100
2009-11-13	|TeXBill	|90,000
2009-11-13|	TheLaughingMan	|4,000
2009-11-13	|gaximodo	|50,000
2009-11-13	|King_Wookie|	30,000

A busier night tonight as we see 4 members earn their mention. First off we have weer earning his 25k, whose followed by tyson8earzz and gaximodo earning their 50k milestones. Each is well on the path to 100k and their folding badge, which coincidently is what burtram has earned tonight. Congrats to all the stoners.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 14, 2009)

*Welcome new TPU members*

Munki joins as new

More help to fend off the Canucks!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

i haven't got a milestone in awhile i hope the next milestone gets here fast(what is the next milestone(F@H) for me? stats in sig)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2009)

900,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 900,000



that shouldn't be that long then 

BTW running my 8800GTS 320mb as a quadro fx 4600 gave me about 100 ppd more.I couldn't find any answers that people have tested it on so i open rivatuner and set it as a quadro fx 4600 and set the same clocks as the geforce..(i did download new drivers and was 3 restarts involved.....)


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


>



Wow, it's so nice to know that someone actually cares..

And this is running on a single 9600 GSO 512.

Once I get my 8800 GTS 512 SLi setup, 8800 GT and 8800 GTS 320 up and running, I'll get to the top 100 in no time! And that's only the beginning..

All for the cause. That's all I have to say.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 15, 2009)

Buck, you hit the 30,000,000 pts stone today.  Wow, congrats.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 15, 2009)

Gratz Buck all I can say simply awesome man!


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

Weer said:


> All for the cause. That's all I have to say.



*sniff*

And I got thanked by all the top folders..

THIS is why I fold for TPU and no other team!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Weer said:


> *sniff*
> 
> And I got thanked by all the top folders..
> 
> THIS is why I fold for TPU and no other team!



Yep, TPU really is the place to be!
I used to fold for EVGA, but with 1100 active folders I never felt like I knew anyone on EVGAs forums, even after several months.  However, I've only been here 2 months, and I already know several people (and I'm willing to donate to their cause )


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 15, 2009)

Weer said:


> Wow, it's so nice to know that someone actually cares..
> And this is running on a single 9600 GSO 512.
> Once I get my 8800 GTS 512 SLi setup, 8800 GT and 8800 GTS 320 up and running, I'll get to the top 100 in no time! And that's only the beginning..
> All for the cause. That's all I have to say.



I've been lead to believe that it's sometimes best not to leave good deeds unpunished. And F@H offers a vast array of those who do good deeds. I've only just tried to find a way of saying 'For all you do...'







As for the rest of you, you all deserve a round too. The Canucks, though beating us today, have seemed to not regain the steam they had initially just a week ago. They are still climbing, and I suspect we will see a few days of buffered stats to make up for the days missed, but I'm optimistic of our final outcome. We still have ourselves a nice 4.5 million buffer that stands between us and them. Not to mention that even if they do pass us, I doubt they'd keep it for long. They've had a much more sporadic production history compared to our slow and steady rise. With dedicated guys like all of you, this team is destined for the top 20 easily. I plan on being there to see how far she'll go.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 14/11/09
Oily_17|14/11/09
*bogmali|14/11/09*


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-14|	Easy_Rhino1	|40,000
2009-11-14	|NastyHabits|	550,000
2009-11-14	|Wile_E	|9,000
2009-11-14	|angelkiller	|30,000
2009-11-14	|TeXBill	|100,000
2009-11-14	|TheLaughingMan|	6,000
2009-11-14	|Buck_Nasty	|30,000,000
2009-11-14	|PowderedSugar	|30,000
2009-11-14	|deathmore	|750,000

2 milestones are being posted up tonight, the first coming from Texbill who is one of our newer members. He snags 100k tonight and earns himself a folding badge to show off around the forums. His show of force has earned him 15th place in overall production so far, with the likelihood of that number going up. Very nice in all regards. The second milestone, is yet another astonishing number put forth by Buck. His powerhouse-y ways have earned him this 30 millionth point milestone, which is a number that I could say many hyperboles about. Nice folding guys.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2009)

El Fiendo,

Maybe you should send a few of these "Buds" to the flannel wearers.




It just might slow them down.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on the 30million Buck...that number is just outstanding.

I can really appreciate the horse power and commitment it takes to reach that number and output a steady 100K+ per day along the way.

I take my hat off to you Sir !!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2009)

Thirty Million.  The mind boggles.....   Congrats to the other Nasty.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> El Fiendo,
> 
> Maybe you should send a few of these "Buds" to the flannel wearers.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091115/bud.jpg
> It just might slow them down.



hell you could send some my way...*looks down not wearing flannel* *runs to store buys flannel*


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hell you could send some my way...*looks down not wearing flannel* *runs to store buys flannel*



If you lived in California, you wouldn't need flannel.  MJ is all but legal here.  There are more  medical marijuana stores than Starbucks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> If you lived in California, you wouldn't need flannel.  MJ is all but legal here.  There are more  medical marijuana stores than Starbucks.



 I need to get to California...for the Starbucks that is


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 16, 2009)

An interesting end to the weekend on many fronts it seems, however I'll keep the post to the scope of the thread. What was interesting about tonight in our stats is not only what we did, but what our northerly competition did as well. They've stumbled back below 900k and finished just 40k higher than us, which looks very promising indeed. Hopefully by the time their contest comes to an end, we'll come out on top. We may see a drop a touch in our PPD due to us running a contest as well, though I have a feeling it won't be as profound a hiccup. 


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 15/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-15|	Duxx|	50,000
2009-11-15|	Easy_Rhino1|	50,000
2009-11-15|	MStenholm	|30,000
2009-11-15	|newtekie1	|6,500,000
2009-11-15	|Crazyeyesreaper|	40,000
2009-11-15	|Weer	|30,000
2009-11-15	|Homeless	|700,000
2009-11-15	|Wile_E	|10,000
2009-11-15	|Munki	|1,000
2009-11-15	|nflesher87	|400,000
2009-11-15	|Dustyshiv	|2,500,000
2009-11-15	|TheLaughingMan	|8,000
2009-11-15	|Jstn7477	|150,000
2009-11-15	|King_Wookie	|40,000
2009-11-15	|Laurijan	|90,000

4 milestones occured tonight, brewing behind the scenes. First off we have Wile_E hitting his first 10k tonight. I was a little surprised at that though, for the simple reason being that I swore I saw his name already in the stats. But now is as good a time as any to start, and his arrival now is just as appreciated as ever. Meanwhile Mstenholm earns himself an incognito milestone, as he skipped straight over 25k and blasted on past 30k. He should be completing 100k in no time. Further along we have Easy Rhino and Duxx each earning 50k, and both now look foward to the trek to earn their folding badges. Just think of all the mad e-cred all you guys will get sporting some mad F@H bling about town. Keep up the hard work guys!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 17, 2009)

Deadthings sure boosted Team HWC's score quite a fair amount. He pulled 117k in one day, but I don't expect him to stick with HWC for very long. We'll weather this storm just as we have all the others. Keep it up boys, we'll be moving our way up through the forties ranks long before they pose a threat to pass us. If they even pose a threat to pass us, which I doubt they do. 

They've been strangely quiet though, with the last thing of note being them suspecting us of some sinister plot. Maybe I should look into getting a full rack of those Fermi Blades that Bta posted up earlier today in the news section. That'd be a pleasant surprise to the HWC team I'm sure.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 16/11/09
bogmali|16/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-16	|tyson8earzz	|60,000
2009-11-16	|iFX	|10,000
2009-11-16	|Munki|	2,000
2009-11-16	|TheLaughingMan|	10,000
2009-11-16	|Laurijan	|100,000
2009-11-16	|mx500torid	|6,000,000
2009-11-16	|PowderedSugar|	40,000
2009-11-16	|p_o_s_pc	|900,000
2009-11-16	|El_Fiendo	|6,000,000
2009-11-16	|mosheen	|80,000
2009-11-16	|dhoshaw	|1,800,000
2009-11-16	|thebluebumblebee	|1,500,000
2009-11-16	|theonedub	|1,000,000
2009-11-16	|Oily_17	|6,500,000
2009-11-16	|Steevo1	|3,500,000
2009-11-16	|Easy_Rhino1|	60,000

More milestones than I care to count are springing up tonight, so I best get started listing these off. First off we have TheLaughingMan and iFX posting up their first 10k. There will be many in the following weeks, and judging by the rate you guys are moving at, it shouldn't be too long before you reach 100k and get a folding badge. Good luck guys! 











Earning the coveted 100k, and of course the forum badge, is Laurijan. I want to see you posting up showing that sucker off. 






And then from here, it starts getting a little crazy. It would seem several millionaire milestones rolled across the board today, starting with theonedub earning his first 1 million points, which should make for a very nice badge upgrade. After him we have mx500torid crossing 6 million, and moving ever closer to the top 5 ranks of overall points for TPU. And our last milestone tonight was also for 6 million and thus he earns his mention. Which is this right here, nothing more. Grats to all the stoners!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

my next big milestone shouldn't be far off.

congrats to the stoners


----------



## bogmali (Nov 17, 2009)

Grats El for the 6 mil


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2009)

theonedub, welcome to the millionaires' club.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratz to El Fiendo!!! 6 Mil!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on the 6th place overtake mx500.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 18, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> theonedub, welcome to the millionaires' club.



Thanks, glad I finally made it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my next big milestone shouldn't be far off.
> congrats to the stoners



1 million is your milestone on the horizon, and I want to see that Folding Badge as soon as you earn it. That 1 million points is quite the achievement. 

Today continues with Deadthings boosting HWC with 150k and as such they beat us by around 219k. It's a good thing we had that cushy buffer still. In around a week we'll be breaking into the top 50, and I believe HWC will continue declining during that time as well.

I still can't believe our output is triple what it was over the summer. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 17/11/09
bogmali|17/11/09
Oily_17|17/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-17|	Crazybc	|650,000
2009-11-17	|EnergyFX	|800,000
2009-11-17	|MStenholm	|40,000
2009-11-17	|angelkiller	|40,000
2009-11-17	|Munki	|3,000
2009-11-17	|TeXBill	|150,000
2009-11-17	|thoughtdisorder|	1,100,000
2009-11-17	|gaximodo	|60,000
2009-11-17	|King_Wookie|	50,000
King Wookie stands alone tonight, as he triumphantly impales his 50,000 work unit. He stands to qualify F@H wise for the contest, though I'm not sure if he will on the WCG side. Hopefully you make it in time dude, but for tonight congrats on your 50k!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

No one likes coming home to a cold house in the winter so the solution to it is fold  I heat my bed room with my folding/crunching rigs and don't have to worry about heat.


Congrats to stoners and thanks EL for keeping up with the list... BTW if i don't forget i will PM you when i get to 1mill


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> . BTW if i don't forget i will PM you when i get to 1mill



I think it will be "us" letting you know. Great work p_o_s_pc ! I wonder what an internet party looks like?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think it will be "us" letting you know. Great work p_o_s_pc ! I wonder what an internet party looks like?



I'm sure your right ... I wonder myself what an internet party looks like...

*goes to google image*
http://images.google.com/images?hl=...al&um=1&q=internet+party&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=20


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm sure your right ... I wonder myself what an internet party looks like...
> 
> *goes to google image*
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=...al&um=1&q=internet+party&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=20



Found It!!!!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Found It!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z244/lyfestinks/bedpan.jpg





that makes me think of how i am going to be this weekend


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm afraid we're down to a waiting game now. We're 4 days away from the end of their folding contest. There are even a few members expressing concern about the expected drop in daily output. We've been doing a remarkable job as of late, and we are hitting numbers we weren't even thinking of just months ago. We'll hold off these Canucks, and then we'll see about taking the fight to them.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 18/11/09
bogmali|18/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-18|	Easy_Rhino1|	90,000
2009-11-18	|hertz9753	|2,500,000
2009-11-18	|kid41212003|	150,000
2009-11-18	|gaximodo	|70,000
2009-11-18	|PowderedSugar|	50,000
2009-11-18	|mosheen|90,000
2009-11-18	|blTb|	6,000
PowderedSugar gets his name in lights tonight as he hauls in his 50k milestone. Hopefully your 100k and badge come just as speedy. It looks like tomorrow we'll see a couple of 100k milestones hitting, but until then I've prepared a pretty picture for all of you, with the aide of PowderedSugar.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

Tonight was a wonderful night for me to figure out tons of ways to not overclock my 955BE. 

Having said that, our point total still raised up a touch to 885k. The downside is that unfortunately HWC's intake was nearly 1.1 million. 3 more days until their contest is over, so this is likely a last dash to enter by a bunch of guys. Don't let that 3.6 weeks it reports for their overtake of us fool you. That won't come to pass, or at the very least not that quickly.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 19/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-19|	AthlonX2	|600,000
2009-11-19	|TeXBill	|200,000
2009-11-19	|TheLaughingMan|	20,000
2009-11-19	|vanyots	|800,000
2009-11-19	|msgclb	|5,500,000
2009-11-19	|Easy_Rhino1|	100,000
2009-11-19	|KainXS	|200
2009-11-19	|angelkiller	|50,000
2009-11-19	|Niko084	|200,000
2009-11-19	|nflesher87	|450,000
2009-11-19	|everydayiloveu|	150,000
2009-11-19	|gaximodo	|80,000
2009-11-19	|Weer	|40,000
2009-11-19	|Wile_E|	20,000
2009-11-19	|kenny21|	60,000
2 milestones tonight, 1 being Easy Rhino who was spotted lining up his 100k badge and milestone last night. Congrats, and good folding. The second milestone is procured by Angelkiller, as he snags his 50k milestone.  to all the stoners.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2009)

yay i reached my goal for the month! and all without the second 9800gtx+.  I guess I will shoot to reach 175,000 over the next 10 days. if anyone can find me a cheapo 9800gtx+ used I would appreciate it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 21, 2009)

The problem with me is I've set my goal to be really freaking high. It'll be quite awhile before I topple any of my goals. In the meantime however I'll take on the team's collective goal of 'don't let HWC get past us'. They have yet to break 1.1 million, but I'm still holding out hope that their PPD will crater some after their contest. 

Though I've seen Bogmali say he's coming back to 100% within a little bit here. If anyone else feels they've got a little something to muster, I believe Bogmali is currently preparing to hork a loogie into HWC's face. I'm sure he'd appreciate a little loogie horking help. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 20/11/09
bogmali|20/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-20|	Munki	|5,000
2009-11-20|	King_Wookie|	60,000
2009-11-20	|p_o_s_pc	|950,000
2009-11-20	|dhoshaw	|1,900,000
2009-11-20	|bogmali	|13,000,000
2009-11-20	|iFX	|20,000
2009-11-20	|RX-7	|25,000
2009-11-20	|Shadowdust	|100,000
Hey POS, you're getting closer. Shouldn't be too much longer now. As for everyone else on the list, RX-7 can be seen grabbing his 25k milestone and Shadowdust his 100k milestone. Very nice work on the folding boys. 

Also achieving a milestone tonight, is someone that probably wishes PPD were gold coins so he could gather them up into one large vault and then attempt to swim through them. At least that's what I assume is going through Bogmali's head as its what frequently goes through mine. And with a point total of 13 million he certainly wouldn't have a shortage. Unfortunately 13 million points in F@H won't earn you any gold, but it will earn you this:
















Congrats goes out to Bogi, Shadow and RX-7.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats to Bogmali for racking up another million.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

My PPD should go up a bit soon (tomorrow), I'm replacing the 9600GT with an 8800GT


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2009)

we need a folding contest to get a nice surge ahead. i know i am fairly new to this folding community but it seems like a bunch of people who used to actively fold are no longer! if we can convince even just 10 of them to come back and fold their rigs hard for a month perhaps we can fend off HWC!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> we need a folding contest to get a nice surge ahead. i know i am fairly new to this folding community but it seems like a bunch of people who used to actively fold are no longer! if we can convince even just 10 of them to come back and fold their rigs hard for a month perhaps we can fend off HWC!



You're new to the team/forum, but we are currently in the middle of a contest.  You're forgiven for not knowing.  This thread has slipped of the front page.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2009)

can I has some crumbs from the pie tin?

Last I checked Im really close to 2 million points overall...can I at least get a smashed and mangled blueberry?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2009)

A congratulation to El Fiendo for entering the top 1000 world wide is also worth mentioning I should think. My personal goals are a bit lower, a top 10.000 would do for now.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2009)

You forgot my milestone today.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You forgot my milestone today.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091122/cert.php.jpg






sneekypeet said:


> can I has some crumbs from the pie tin?
> Last I checked Im really close to 2 million points overall...can I at least get a smashed and mangled blueberry?



Oh, I dunno. I might be able to arrange something.


So far our points barrier is holding, but its wearing down. I believe we still have some points that are to be added in for the few days of incorrect point tallies, so I suspect we'll get a scare as their points surge up higher. Their contest is dwindling down so with any luck we'll catch a break in a few days time. 


*Pie!*







Totally legit.


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 21/11/09
Oily17|21/11/


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-21|	TheLaughingMan|	25,000
2009-11-21	|deathmore	|800,000
2009-11-21	|mosheen	|100,000
2009-11-21	|MStenholm	|80,000
2009-11-21	|Darkrealms	|950,000
2009-11-21	|gaximodo	|90,000
2009-11-21	|Wile_E	|25,000
Looks like we got 3 members posting up tonight starting with TheLaughingMan and Wile_E both crashing past 25k. Both of them seem to have the strength to make it to 100k with relative quickness and ease, merrily crushing proteins as they advance. Soon you guys will join mosheen, who has just crossed 100k and has earned his folding badge.  I believe he's still working on his Boinc requirement for the contest, so hopefully he makes it in time. 

Wait a minute, I'm covering international shipping. Shipping to Mauritius?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

no one update the list lastnight? I got 1million points now


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 23, 2009)

It would appear that today's results are the first step in the decline for HWC, as they've dropped down to just over 990k today. Our point total has seen decline in the past few days, most likely because Buck is currently seeing a large drop in points. Hopefully its nothing too grievous and costly, as those types of things are never fun to have to deal with. 

We should see some extra leeway opening up really soon in the next few days. This should allow a little extra breathing room for those of us who've been figuring out hardware issues. I hate dropping things off for too long to get it all fixed up, because I'm never sure if I'll be able to turn it on again before I have to stop working on it. 

Keep folding guys, 2 days till the top 50!  


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 22/11/09
bogmali|22/11/09
Oily17|22/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-22|	BundyR	|200,000
2009-11-22	|sneekypeet	|2,000,000
2009-11-22	|iFX	|30,000
2009-11-22	|angelkiller|	60,000
2009-11-22	|NastyHabits|	600,000
2009-11-22	|gaximodo	|100,000
2009-11-22	|Weer	|50,000
2009-11-22	|Wile_E	|30,000
2009-11-22	|Munki	|6,000
2009-11-22	|nflesher87	|500,000
2009-11-22	|Nosada	|200,000
2009-11-22	|Duxx	|60,000
2009-11-22	|TeXBill|	250,000
2009-11-22	|King_Wookie|	70,000
2009-11-22	|PowderedSugar|	60,000
2009-11-22	|Crazybc	|700,000
Looks like we have 6 milestones being posted up tonight. For starters we have iFX and Weer grabbing 25k and 50k respectively. Next we have Gaximodo hitting 100k and earning his folding badge. Past that we have TeXBill earning 250k, while nflesher posts up his 500k milestone. Lastly, we have Sneekypeet posting up his 2 millionth folding point tonight, bringing tonights flurry of milestones to an end. Some good hard work went into all these names earning their mention tonight. Good job all.  +































And if you though tonight was a big night, tomorrow already shows 2 millionaires and another milestone that will be occurring. Congrats to all.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no one update the list lastnight? I got 1million points now



Sure did, but it missed the 22nd by a couple of hours it seems. So officially it'll be posted up tomorrow.

Because that's no fun, here's a little something something.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no one update the list lastnight? I got 1million points now



Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the millionaire's club, p_o_s_pc!
That just doesn't sound right.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 23, 2009)

I know right? I do remember when his PCs were truly 'POS', not to knock your hardware. 

And even though his PCs aren't top of the line, the power he manages to squeeze out of his rigs indicate a dedicated folder and cruncher. His million is hard earned and well deserved.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I know right? I do remember when his PCs were truly 'POS', not to knock your hardware.
> 
> And even though his PCs aren't top of the line, the power he manages to squeeze out of his rigs indicate a dedicated folder and cruncher. His million is hard earned and well deserved.



I know i may not have the best hardware or the most power out of everyone but looking back about 2-3years ago i see that i have alot better stuff now.I should be putting out even better numbers soon as i will be adding a 2nd 8800GT to my main rig and another 8800GT to my newly built cruncher 
thanks for the kind words


----------



## bogmali (Nov 23, 2009)

Buck made me have some cherry pie  Wow. What's really going on? Hope it's nothing serious Buck


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 24, 2009)

I just passed 300k! Woo!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sure did, but it missed the 22nd by a couple of hours it seems. So officially it'll be posted up tomorrow.
> 
> Because that's no fun, here's a little something something.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091123/pospcert.jpg



Congrats on your first million.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats p_o_s.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 24, 2009)

It would appear we're starting to see some of the points owed to us being handed out. As such we've officially broken 1 million points. I'm inclined to disregard celebrating it seeming our total is artificially boosted, though we're close and it won't take us much longer to get there and sustain it. We'll be up there in actuality soon.

Meanwhile Deadthings continued to switch back to his home team, which resulted in HWC only beating us by 150k. Its difficult to tell the current standings due to the changing points totals. In a few days once everything is settled and distributed, we'll see a much clearer picture of where we stand. HWC's contest ends in a few days so we're likely to see more dropping.

16 hours until the top 50!


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 23/11/09
bogmali|23/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-23|	blTb	|7,000
2009-11-23|	Wile_E	|40,000
2009-11-23	|A_Cheese_Danish|	300,000
2009-11-23	|Broom2455|	500
2009-11-23	|PowderedSugar|	70,000
2009-11-23	|p_o_s_pc	|1,000,000
2009-11-23	|DanishDevil	|90,000
2009-11-23	|btarnr	|1,000
2009-11-23	|Easy_Rhino1	|150,000
2009-11-23	|thebluebumblebee|	1,600,000
2009-11-23	|mike047	|6,000,000
2009-11-23	|Beertintedgoggles|	5,000,000
2009-11-23	|burtram	|150,000
2009-11-23	|hat	|450,000
2009-11-23	|xBruce88x	|150,000
2009-11-23	|JrRacinFan	|150,000
2009-11-23	|MStenholm|	100,000

Quite the list! Starting off tonight we have MStenholm earning 100k, and his folding badge in the 20 or so days he's been folding for us. Next we have the aforementioned POS PC 1 million point extravaganza showing up. There should also be a nice badge upgrade accompanying that milestone. From there we've got 2 more millionaires tossing another million on the pile. Mike047 and Beertintedgoggles snag 6 million and 5 million respectively. Beertinted should be earning a new badge with that, and Mike047 is looking to close the gap between him and mmaakk. Congrats to all the stoners.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

I sure would like a slice of that blueberry pie today.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 25, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I sure would like a slice of that blueberry pie today.



Did you recently put some more wood on the fire? I'm not the only one who might put a damper on your hopes!

What does the 9753 represent?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Did you recently put some more wood on the fire? I'm not the only one who might put a damper on your hopes!
> 
> What does the 9753 represent?



I added little bit.  That would be great to see, because then the team would really kicking butt at the same time HWC declines.  9753=last for digits of my phone number, I wasn't feeling very creative that day.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats to the multi-millionaires.  A special tip of the hat to P_O_S_PC who shows you don't need a ton of cash and a bunch of i7 rigs to put up some big numbers.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

Man, my ps3 and 8800GT are folding monsters. They've almost managed to double my points in 3 days.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't look now, but we just moved in to 50th place on the teams list. 

Way to go guys!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Don't look now, but we just moved in to 50th place on the teams list.
> 
> Way to go guys!



Congrats to all the guys that were grinding it out long before I joined the team.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 25, 2009)

Way to go indeed! And if that wasn't enough, over the next 2 weeks we'll be jumping up 5 more spaces. The next overtake is again in 16 hours.

As for the news on the war front, HWC has dropped to just 60k ahead of us. Though the stats are pretty wonky tonight, seemingly resulting in some uncounted work units. There's gotta be a backlog of work units some where. 

One thing is certain though, TPU still has alot of upward momentum, and we'll be cruising our way right up the list. The thing I find scary, is that the top 6 all put out a minimum of 50k yesterday. These 2 rigs I own would've made me a shoe in for 2nd place 5 months ago. Now 7th is the best it can manage based on tonight's numbers.  

I now know that I have to get a second tenant to pay for the uptime of a second i7. Perhaps I'll get GTX 260s for now until Fermi comes out. Spare no expenses. I will have my vengeance on you all!


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 24/11/09
bogmali|24/11/09
Oily_17|24/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-24	|TeXBill|	300,000
2009-11-24	|TheLaughingMan|	30,000
2009-11-24|	theonedub|	1,100,000

Well I think its been awhile since we had members hitting any of the milestones I post up. Though I must say, kudos to TeXBill whose gathered 300,000 points in just 18 days. Oh, also of special note is that TPU has passed _180 million_ points produced!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

I broke 50k tonight. Yay!!!! http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Wile_E

At this pace, I should have my folding badge in a week or so.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Way to go indeed! Though the stats are pretty wonky tonight, seemingly resulting in some uncounted work units. There's gotta be a backlog of work units some where.


If free-dc hadn't crapped out then here's how it might turned out!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just broke 200K after 1.5 months of folding.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 26, 2009)

We're back up at 880k, and we would have hit above 900k had my rig not crashed. At any rate we're still working out a few kinks in terms of PPD, as I know more members than just me are currently experiencing hiccups. Having said that we've also got some guys who are further  adding to their arsenal. I wonder just how close to 1 million we'll be.

And also tonight, we've outpaced HWC by a good 80k. Nice work surviving the pressure everyone, now lets work on rebuilding that points lead. We've gone up a spot again as well and are currently sitting at 49th place. In 4 days we'll jump up two more spaces. We're still moving forward at an incredible pace, and we're seeing quite a few more big name teams hitting our sights. Let's topple some giants.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 25/11/09
bogmali|25/11/09
Oily_17|25/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-25|	Wile_E|50,000
2009-11-25|	Jstn7477|	200,000
2009-11-25	|kenny21	|70,000
2009-11-25	|Munki	|7,000
2009-11-25	|mx500torid	|6,500,000
2009-11-25	|PowderedSugar|	80,000
2009-11-25	|dhoshaw|	2,000,000
2009-11-25	|King_Wookie	|80,000
2009-11-25	|BraveSoul|	40,000
2009-11-25	|iFX	|40,000

There are 2 milestones being posted tonight, the first by Wile E as he crosses the halfway point to his folding badge. He should be earning his forum bling in about 1 weeks time, judging by his pace. Meanwhile, dhoshaw posted up his 2 millionth for Techpowerup, which puts him at just over 3 million overall in points. A very nice achievement indeed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2009)

congrats stoners and happy thanksgiving 

btw whats my next milestone


----------



## theonedub (Nov 26, 2009)

1.1million


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats stoners and happy thanksgiving



Puff, puff.  Gobble, gooble.



p_o_s_pc said:


> btw whats my next milestone



2,000,000 I think.

And finally, on behalf of all my fellow Oakland residents, *Go Raiders!*    (Fat chance against Dallas  )


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 27, 2009)

A happy turkey day to all! A slight hiccup in our production has caused us to place lower than HWC again today, but have no fear. I have no doubt we're actually stomping them right now and that we look good doing it.

Today has the top 5 members all pulling in a minimum of 55k, the top 10 members a minimum of 25k, and the top 20 members a minimum of 12k. Our average score per user is close to 10k, and it takes at least twice as many people for most teams that accomplish what we do. We're really doing a great job of putting Techpowerup on the map. 

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 26/11/09
bogmali|26/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-26	|Munki|	8,000
2009-11-26|	nflesher87	|550,000
2009-11-26	|overclocking101	|200
2009-11-26	|Crazybc	|750,000
2009-11-26	|deathmore	|850,000
2009-11-26	|EnergyFX	|850,000
2009-11-26	|Weer	|60,000
2009-11-26	|Wile_E	|60,000
2009-11-26	|TeXBill	|350,000
2009-11-26	|TheLaughingMan|	40,000
2009-11-26	|MStenholm|	150,000
With all those names posting up numbers, I somehow still managed to dodge having to post a milestone. Though it looks like we have several more members who are all on their way to their hard earned first one million points.

Eh, I figure I've got one milestone in me. I mentioned this a few days ago but never posted up the image for it. 






That's simply amazing, and we're closing in on 200 million at a nice pace too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2009)

Excellent job TPU! Thank You for your generosity of time, hardware , and electricity. You could be doing something else, but you chose to fold and we appreciate it! You guy's are the best.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 28, 2009)

i got one for reaching 2100 points woot!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, I'm currently fighting a PC overclock and have been for almost 12 hours now.

Today we've rebounded a small amount from our drop yesterday, and ended up around 810k. HWC resumed their decline, eventually reaching 772k. They're not entirely out of the picture yet, but we've earned ourselves some breathing room. 

In just over 1 days time, Techpowerup will conquer Vietnam and likely take no prisoners. The next 4 teams we have to overtake are all countries, too. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 27/11/09
bogmali|27/11/09
Oily_17|27/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-27|	King_Wookie	|90,000
2009-11-27|	iFX	|50,000
2009-11-27|	Wile_E|	70,000
2009-11-27	|PowderedSugar|	90,000
2009-11-27	|Michael/roast	|500
2009-11-27	|Oily_17	|7,000,000
We have 2 milestones tonight, 1 being posted by iFX and one by Oily_17. iFX actually happens to be [Ion] whose simply changed his name, so he gets to run through the first few weeks of milestones again. It shouldn't be too long for him to recover his point total, and soon he'll be back on track to 1 million. Tonight, however its only time for 50k. Meanwhile, Oily_17 sees hit to toss another million under his name as he accumulates his 7 millionth point completed. Having now completed this, he ensures his current position as third on the team and turns his currently massive farm towards 8 million. At his current rate he'll have ran down that pesky number in no time. Congrats all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Oily !!!!


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats to all the team for our sustained pressure on keeping HWC at bay.

Unfortunately it looks like it will be after Xmas before I can add to my farm, as my other K9A2 seems to be dead...maybe Santa will be good to me.

Keep folding guy's, we have took their best punches and now it's time to come out fighting


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratz Oily 7 Mil
Congratz to Mike 047 also 6 Mil


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> ~snip~
> 
> 
> 2009-11-27|	King_Wookie	90,000
> ...



Yep, that's me, the 8800GT is getting good numbers so it shouldn't be too long before I'm back at 100K again.  Probably by mid-December


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, that's me, the 8800GT is getting good numbers so it shouldn't be too long before I'm back at 100K again.  Probably by mid-December



what kinda points you gettin with that 8800gt? ive got an 8800gts doing about 3.5k ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what kinda points you gettin with that 8800gt? ive got an 8800gts doing about 3.5k ppd.



Depends on the WU.  I'm running at a very stable (even Furmark) 1724mhz shaders
On 353pt WUs, I get 5.65K PPD
On 472pt WUs, I get 4.5k PPD
On 787pt WUs, I get 4.9K PPD
On 1888pt WUs, I get 4.45K PPD (but the card runs much cooler, about 25c on average)

I'm very happy with the results, I gave my friend my 9600GT +$10 for his 8800GT, and it boosted my PPD by about 1.5k-2K


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what kinda points you gettin with that 8800gt? ive got an 8800gts doing about 3.5k ppd.



what 8800GTS is it a G80(320mb or 640mb)or G92(512mb or 1gb) I am folding on a 320mb and it gets around 3.5-4.6k PPD while all of my 8800GT get 4.8-6.3kppd depending on the WU and what i am doing on the rig. Also keep in mind all of my cards are clock to nearly there max


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what 8800GTS is it a G80(320mb or 640mb)or G92(512mb or 1gb) I am folding on a 320mb and it gets around 3.5-4.6k PPD while all of my 8800GT get 4.8-6.3kppd depending on the WU and what i am doing on the rig. Also keep in mind all of my cards are clock to nearly there max



g92. no overclocks yet since im waiting on a fan to put on this heatsink.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what kinda points you gettin with that 8800gt? ive got an 8800gts doing about 3.5k ppd.



My 8800 is clocked to 700 core 1750 shader, and pulls just over 4.5k ppd and up on average. Depends on the size of work unit tho.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> My 8800 is clocked to 700 core 1750 shader, and pulls just over 4.5k ppd and up on average. Depends on the size of work unit tho.



are my 8800GT's like magic or something? There avrage is around 5-5.2k PPD even on the bigger WUs and on the 353 i reach 6.3k PPD when the rig isn't in use


----------



## bogmali (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are my 8800GT's like magic or something? There avrage is around 5-5.2k PPD even on the bigger WUs and on the 353 i reach 6.3k PPD when the rig isn't in use



The one that you got from me is a "handpicked" G92 chip from I was told based on the OC that it can handle


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The one that you got from me is a "handpicked" G92 chip from I was told based on the OC that it can handle



are you sure its the one i got or the one velevet got? If i got the handpicked one im not all that impressed because it only clocks alittle higher on the core then my other one..but some how both of my GT's put out around the same PPD I just hope the one i have on the way will do just as good 
but i am happy with the card.. Also you get the MO yet?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you sure its the one i got or the one velevet got? If i got the handpicked one im not all that impressed because it only clocks alittle higher on the core then my other one..but some how both of my GT's put out around the same PPD I just hope the one i have on the way will do just as good
> but i am happy with the card.. Also you get the MO yet?



The one that velvet got is an OC version that your card can match/exceed. He also has the Akimbo dual-slot version one that can OC good and stay really warm because of the over sized cooler. I haven't checked my mailbox yet but I'm pretty it's in there waiting for me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The one that velvet got is an OC version that your card can match/exceed. He also has the Akimbo dual-slot version one that can OC good and stay really warm because of the over sized cooler. I haven't checked my mailbox yet but I'm pretty it's in there waiting for me



well maybe i need to disable SLI and test this card out to see what it can really do. I already did the BIOS mod for voltage and to run the fan at higher speed


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are my 8800GT's like magic or something? There avrage is around 5-5.2k PPD even on the bigger WUs and on the 353 i reach 6.3k PPD when the rig isn't in use



No, it's just that I have a lot of stuff always going, including WCG @ 100%, which does slightly lower the gpu client's ppd I've noticed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, it's just that I have a lot of stuff always going, including WCG @ 100%, which does slightly lower the gpu client's ppd I've noticed.



I have 2 8800GT's running F@H and WCG@ 100% 24/7 and it still pulls off those points.But i keep alot of things closed.that must be where the points are


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The one that velvet got is an OC version that your card can match/exceed. He also has the Akimbo dual-slot version one that can OC good and stay really warm because of the over sized cooler. I haven't checked my mailbox yet but I'm pretty it's in there waiting for me



Hey Bog, you dont reanswered my PM. thats no Problem, but i just want to know what happened. not that im dissapointed, everything is fine as it is.
regarding the OC
POS meant the EVGA... it can OC....good? i consider it mad... 
youre sure it isnt handpicked?
the shaders (2100) and memory (1125) can go further, its just folding stable, in this form


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Hey Bog, you dont reanswered my PM. thats no Problem, but i just want to know what happened. not that im dissapointed, everything is fine as it is.
> regarding the OC
> POS meant the EVGA... it can OC....good? i consider it mad...
> youre sure it isnt handpicked?
> the shaders (2100) and memory (1125) can go further, its just folding stable, in this form



Nice shaders.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Hey Bog, you dont reanswered my PM.



I really missed the part where you asked me if I sent you a 9800GT instead 

Nice clocks BTW and regarding the 9800GT, that card was replacing the ones I sold you and POS (just that one for now).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I really missed the part where you asked me if I sent you a 9800GT instead
> 
> Nice clocks BTW and regarding the 9800GT, that card was replacing the ones I sold you and POS (just that one for now).



oh, my english really is as bad as i thought
YOU got them for you!
thanks for the card again, its the best overclocking card i ever owned


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 29, 2009)

Oof, I'm going to have shoddy PPD all weekend. Though I want to be sure my i7 OC is running stable and cool (as possible) so I don't end up melting its face off. When I get my sleep and unfuzz my brain perhaps I'll post up a query on it. 

Tonight saw us with a healthy 60k lead over HWC, as we posted around 840k. With a little more time we'll likely be hitting above 900k again. It's only a matter of time but we should have a constant steady PPD of 1 million not too far in our future.

In 8 hours we overtake Team Vietnam and move up yet another place, only to prepare to jump up another place in 1.5 days time. We're running out of teams ahead of us though, and it won't be too long before we're looking at months before our next overtake. Until then though, let's enjoy.  


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 28/11/09
bogmali|28/11/09
Oily_17|28/11/09
Buck_Nasty|28/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

 Go Buck!


*Milestones!*



2009-11-28|	NastyHabits	|650,000
2009-11-28	|Niko084	|250,000
2009-11-28	|DanMiner	|6,000,000
2009-11-28	|El_Fiendo	|6,500,000
2009-11-28	|TeXBill	|400,000
2009-11-28	|Mindweaver|	350,000
2009-11-28	|overclocking101|	4,000
2009-11-28	|roast	|2,000
2009-11-28	|Easy_Rhino1	|200,000
2009-11-28	|dank1983man420	|5,000,000
2009-11-28	|Wile_E|	80,000
2009-11-28	|msgclb|	6,000,000
We have 4 members who are getting a little extra recognition for their efforts tonight, first of them being Niko84 who passes 250k. He's currently making good pace towards his first million and should earn it before not too long. And having mentioned millions, I suppose I should mention that 3 F@hmillionaires got 1 million richer tonight. DanMiner, msgclb and dank1983 each earned another million to their total; 6 million, 6 million and 5 million respectively. It would seem that 6 million is the popular number to beat lately as I've seen it appear a few times recently. Whatever the case, congrats to all for their hard work.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratz Danminer, Dank and MSG!!! Wished i had a dollar for every point you guys put up. I would buy Bucks rig!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

my PDD are going to be down i have been having fun messing with SLI...


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 29, 2009)

More multi-millionaires!  oh my.  Way to go guys.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Was just taking a look at some of our stats and want to say a big congrats to all.

It now takes +14K to make it into the TOP 20 list






The team has really grown in the last year or so and I can only see it getting stronger as we go forward.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm about to get pushed off of the top 20 producers  I can't let that happen. No more playing around with benchmarks for me and UPS needs to get here fast with my other 8800GT


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Competition is really stepping it up now for the Top 20...a while ago you would have been in the Top 10


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2009)

top 18 so far today!! the 8800gts isnt getting above 3.5k ppd yet but hopefully in a few days when i get a fan on this heatsink i can do a steady oc and get 4.5k ppd. also, im saving some fund to get a gtx275 co-op card which does 16k ppd.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm about to get pushed off of the top 20 producers  I can't let that happen. No more playing around with benchmarks for me and UPS needs to get here fast with my other 8800GT



 there will be "mysterious output" from the dark


----------



## theonedub (Nov 30, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Competition is really stepping it up now for the Top 20...a while ago you would have been in the Top 10



Really though, everyone has stepped up BIG TIME. I used to get pie @ 15k/day, now I am not even in the top20. Good job TPU!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 30, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Really though, everyone has stepped up BIG TIME. I used to get pie @ 15k/day, now I am not even in the top20. Good job TPU!



Indeed everyone has, and while we've dropped in output today we're still staying ahead of HWC. They bested us today and rose to 820k, but will continue to fall behind us. Also, they stand 2 hours away from the top 50 themselves. And even though we're currently leaving them in the dust, I suppose we can give them a toast for that.  

Also, I've gotten away with murder tonight as I somehow claim 7th place pie. Last I checked I was 10th on the EOC list for yesterday, but I'll grab what I can get. I'll just have to keep an eye out to see if anyone comes looking for their slice.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb| 29/11/09
bogmali|29/11/09
Buck_Nasty|29/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-11-29|	Wile_E|	90,000
2009-11-29|	kid41212003|	200,000
2009-11-29|	MStenholm	|200,000
2009-11-29	|King_Wookie	|100,000
2009-11-29	|Munki	|9,000
2009-11-29	|nflesher87	|600,000
2009-11-29	|overclocking101	|5,000
2009-11-29	|roast	|4,000
2009-11-29	|iFX	|60,000
2009-11-29	|PowderedSugar	|100,000
We have a couple of members crossing their 100k milestone and earning themselves a folding badge tonight. Both PowderedSugar and King_Wookie can now adorn their posts with a nifty little link to their Stanford stats page. Wile_E is so close he can taste it, and will likely be crashing through the door any minute requesting his own Folding badge. Not to worry, it looks like you should have it by tomorrow's posting.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 30, 2009)

congrats to the stoners..

what kind of points do you have to get to get pie? I need pie lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats to the stoners..
> 
> what kind of points do you have to get to get pie? I need pie lol



Yesterday it took 26K points to get 10th place by daily credit.  According to Free-DC, you're #17 for credit yesterday, so about 10K more/day would get you a top-10 spot


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 30, 2009)

Gratz Hertz 3 MIL !!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats to the stoners..
> 
> what kind of points do you have to get to get pie? I need pie lol



Ambitious young man!  I don't even dream about pie.  (At least not yet.  )


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 30, 2009)

El Fiendo, I'm looking for my pie and I think you might have it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 1, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> El Fiendo, I'm looking for my pie and I think you might have it.








Who, me?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Ambitious young man!  I don't even dream about pie.  (At least not yet.  )



I will get my pie one day


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://www.theonion.com/content/files/images/Winner-Didn't-Even-Know.jpg
> 
> Who, me?



That's just how I had you pictured.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, I was surprised I found it.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

As of 8:30 EST, I have over 100,000 according to the Stanford database. I'll hopefully get my folder's badge in the next update.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> As of 8:30 EST, I have over 100,000 according to the Stanford database. I'll hopefully get my folder's badge in the next update.



congrats  
what are you folding with


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats
> what are you folding with



1 4870x2, 1 4850, 1 8800GT and a PS3


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> 1 4870x2, 1 4850, 1 8800GT and a PS3



that shouldn't be too bad of numbers then  I started off folding with a x2 4600@2.6ghz and 2 P3s @1.2ghz with 2 p4s@3.6ghz then i added a 8800gt to it. Later upgraded to a 5kbe ran it at 3ghz in place of the 4600@2.6ghz then later built a new rig and added a 4850e@3.1ghz  then stopped folding on the CPUs and moved to GPUs that brings me to now


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 1, 2009)

El Fiendo, are you a shape-shifter?  I have picture from yesterday on my camera.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that shouldn't be too bad of numbers then  I started off folding with a x2 4600@2.6ghz and 2 P3s @1.2ghz with 2 p4s@3.6ghz then i added a 8800gt to it. Later upgraded to a 5kbe ran it at 3ghz in place of the 4600@2.6ghz then later built a new rig and added a 4850e@3.1ghz  then stopped folding on the CPUs and moved to GPUs that brings me to now



It ends up hovering around 10k a day, give or take.

If nVidia fixed the issue that disabled gpu scaling on HDMI displays, I am considering trying to trade or sell this 4870X2 for a 285 or something along those lines.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 1, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> El Fiendo, are you a shape-shifter?  I have picture from yesterday on my camera.








Shhh, so far everyone thinks a cat is doing it and therefore that its cute. If they picture bubba up there stealing the pie people will get alot more uppity.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh298/gstory/Funny/cat.jpg
> 
> Shhh, so far everyone thinks a cat is doing it and therefore that its cute. If they picture bubba up there stealing the pie people will get alot more uppity.



the cat thinks, this plastic thingy in the mid, is a real bird, and wants to catch it, because of that, it looks at the pie
sry, first attempt busted


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the cat thinks, this plastic thingy in the mid, is a real bird, and wants to catch it, because of that, it looks at the pie
> sry, first attempt busted



I don't even know that cat, but this was when he was coming back for a second slice, and I caught him.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> As of 8:30 EST, I have over 100,000 according to the Stanford database. I'll hopefully get my folder's badge in the next update.



Congratulations!  Now you can get your F@H badge!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

Woohooo, getted my badge!!!!!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Woohooo, getted my badge!!!!!!!



Congrats Wile.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Woohooo, getted my badge!!!!!!!



Way to go Wile E!


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 1, 2009)

This is a late congrats to msg, oily, Mike...crap, congrats to everyone that hit a major milestone in the last few days.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 1, 2009)

We seem to have found ourselves our plateau. We've almost leveled off at 800k, but are still slightly increasing. I also know, however, that there are few people who have other things in mind than 800k. We've slid into 47th place and are now facing a 1 week wait before we can smash some Russians. Once that's done we can roll through Poland to get to Brasil, which completely defies all geographical sense. 

As of tonight HWC has officially fallen off the overtake threat list. They've put out 827k today though, so they still may yet pose a threat to us. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|30/11/09
bogmali|30/11/09
Oily_17|30/11/09
mx500torid|30/11/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people



*Milestones!*



2009-11-30|	Weer|	70,000
2009-11-30|	Wile_E|	100,000
2009-11-30|	AndyBroke	|80,000
2009-11-30	|p_o_s_p_c	|4,000
2009-11-30	|TheLaughingMan|	50,000
2009-11-30	|DanTheBanjoman	|450,000
2009-11-30	|thebluebumblebee	|1,700,000
2009-11-30	|hertz9753	|3,000,000
2009-11-30	|animal007	|500
2009-11-30	|p_o_s_pc	|1,100,000
Wile_E leads the way tonight as he earns himself his folding badge with 100k milestone. Your next milestone is 250k, but your next badge will be at 1 million. If your recent PPD keeps up, it'll take no time at all. Also posting up tonight is TheLaughingMan, as he passes 50k. 100k should only take 2 weeks or so of foldingm so before you know it you too will have a badge. Lastly we have hertz9753 crossing 3 million. You don't get an upgrade, because you can't upgrade from the top. Your crazy folder badge is as true now as ever.

Great work all!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 2, 2009)

My 8800GT folding machine has been down for almost 2 weeks; the psu died.  I ordered a new one and of course it arrived after I had left town for Thanksgiving. Since my ppd was so low anyway, I've been playing some games with one of the f@h clients paused.

But, I installed the new psu this evening and the machine is backup cranking out wu's and I'll have to make sure that I unpause the client after I'm done playing. My ppd should slowing climb back up to around 30k over the next week (baring any more catastrophes ).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> My 8800GT folding machine has been down for almost 2 weeks; the psu died.  I ordered a new one and of course it arrived after I had left town for Thanksgiving. Since my ppd was so low anyway, I've been playing some games with one of the f@h clients paused.
> 
> But, I installed the new psu this evening and the machine is backup cranking out wu's and I'll have to make sure that I unpause the client after I'm done playing. My ppd should slowing climb back up to around 30k over the next week (baring any more catastrophes ).


Glad to have you back to full capacity(those games are tempting). The team should start to put out close to 900k by the end of the week.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Glad to have you back to full capacity(those games are tempting). The team should start to put out close to 900k by the end of the week.



Buck i saw you yesterday in halo PC my love , lol i run my q9550 65run intel burn test stable at 1.23volts stable 4.01Ghz .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Buck i saw you yesterday in halo PC my love , lol i run my q9550 65run intel burn test stable at 1.23volts stable 4.01Ghz .


My q9550 gets unstable above 3.5ghz on this 780i. I run it 24/7 folding and crunching, so stability is a must.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 2, 2009)

Dhoshaw is making good on his promise of more points, and it earns him his 10th place pie tonight. If he goes back up in points, he will make his name a permanent fixture in the top 10. 

As a team we continued on to 845k last night, and from the sounds of things, we should be getting a much larger push towards and past 900k. With HWC falling further behind, we may be able to spend a bit more time focusing on goals ahead of us. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|1/12/09
bogmali|1/12/09
mx500torid|1/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-01|	iFX	|70,000
2009-12-01|	TeXBill|	450,000
This just means that one of the following days will be jammed full of milestones and consequently will be a very long post. Tonight's stats do serve to show us how quickly TeXBill is eliminating work units and how fast [Ion] is reaching his prior level of points though. 

Tonight, all of the folding team (crunching team, too) gets a  for all of your contributions. It is nice to see a supportive and active community after all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

no milestones? i'm shocked

also with my PPD my 2million milestone shouldn't take nearly as long as it did before as i have way more folding power then when i started on the first million


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no milestones? i'm shocked
> 
> also with my PPD my 2million milestone shouldn't take nearly as long as it did before as i have way more folding power then when i started on the first million



I hit 70K 
Good luck on 2 million, I checked your numbers and they're incredible!  
I'm probably stuck at 5K PPD for the foreseeable future, I only have 1 slot for graphics cards, so no 2nd 8800GT for me.
BTW, I'm investigating coolers for the 8800GT so I can clock it higher, and I will hopefully be picking one up soon.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no milestones? i'm shocked
> 
> also with my PPD my 2million milestone shouldn't take nearly as long as it did before as i have way more folding power then when i started on the first million



today your points are way up compared to your average


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I hit 70K
> Good luck on 2 million, I checked your numbers and they're incredible!
> I'm probably stuck at 5K PPD for the foreseeable future, I only have 1 slot for graphics cards, so no 2nd 8800GT for me.
> BTW, I'm investigating coolers for the 8800GT so I can clock it higher, and I will hopefully be picking one up soon.


thanks the S1 rev 2 + 120mm fan is a good one and there are many others. If you have any questions PM me 


Velvet Wafer said:


> today your points are way up compared to your average



I saw that  i think today it is showing that i added another card and my main rig has only had 1 bad WU plus what you have folding for me is helping. My PPD from my rigs is about 20k.i hope to get me some pie soon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks the S1 rev 2 + 120mm fan is a good one and there are many others. If you have any questions PM me
> 
> 
> I saw that  i think today it is showing that i added another card and my main rig has only had 1 bad WU plus what you have folding for me is helping. My PPD from my rigs is about 20k.i hope to get me some pie soon



i just need to clock higher, so these things will put out moar!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just need to clock higher, so these things will put out moar!



don't worry about it i clocked mine higher now  i'm going to push higher after school tomorrow


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 3, 2009)

It's not the end of day stats, but I thought p_o_s would enjoy this.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 3, 2009)

And where I was saying we've leveled off in production. As we climb up to to 912k we surpass HWC as they start to rally with 828k points. HWC definitely got stronger after their last folding contest, as some of the entrants usually stick around afterwards. We'll have to keep our eye on these guys all lurking in the shadows and plotting. 

I suppose we're nearing the end of our contest as well, and it'll be fun to see who gets a nice distributed computing bot.

As for me, I've got my i7's OC stable and running in the mid 70s under full load of folding. I'll be finishing it up this weekend and then setting up my machine to run the -bigadv work units. It should be interesting to try, though it sounds like its going to be tough if and when I qualify to get them. I'll post up as I learn.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|2/12/09
bogmali|2/12/09
Oily_17|2/12/09
Buck_Nasty|2/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-02|	theonedub	|1,200,000
2009-12-02	|overclocking101|	10,000
2009-12-02	|Duxx	|70,000
2009-12-02	|thoughtdisorder|	1,200,000
2009-12-02	|angelkiller	|70,000
2009-12-02	|roast	|7,000
2009-12-02	|Easy_Rhino1|	250,000
2009-12-02	|animal007|	1,000

Tonight we have overclocking101 and Easy_Rhino breaking yesterday's silence with their milestones tonight. Overclocking101 is posting up his first 10k tonight, and he stands at the threshold of many more milestones. In not too many days, he'll be posting up the 250k milestone much like Easy_Rhino is tonight. Keep slogging Easy, and you and I can herald forth the doom of all genetic diseases in some sort of 'Viking opera'-esque fashion. I only require that I get to be the shield maiden.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2009)

so long as their are cycles left in my gpus i will continues to fold!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations Easy_Rhino, overclocking101, and everyone who received pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2009)

A big thanks to El Fiendo and Bogmali for taking a shot at the -bigadv work units with their i7's. If all goes well, I will be joining the ranks of i7 shortly.

*Congrats to Bogmali for cracking 14 million*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> It's not the end of day stats, but I thought p_o_s would enjoy this.



i had pie there but not at the end of the day... it gives me hope


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 3, 2009)

I've gotten a passkey set up in the Notfreds client. However if I read it right, you need a completely different image and VM program to do it. I've yet to find a good guide for it, though I'd heard EVGA is supposed to have one somewhere on the forums.

I've got about 3 steps remaining until I can attempt the -bigadv.

1) Replace the NH-U12P on my motherboard and retire my spare TRUE.
2) Try lowering QPI/vtt voltage 1 or more times and testing for stability / temperatures.
3) Install and set up the new program and image.

All of these are fairly easy to do, just #2 will require a day or two of stress testing. I'm pretty happy with an average temp of 75 Celsius, though its running with the side of the case off. Also, I'd rather have it running at 72 Celsius day in day out than have it running 75, though I'd say that's probably just down to personal preference.

I'm looking at a Saturday deployment anyways, as I'm pretty sure I've already gotten my 10 regular WUs completed with my passkey (required). Only things that should be left to do are on my end though.


----------



## mike047 (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought about doing the big units when they first came out.  I have a dual quad core,
8 physical cores, which at the time was preferred.

It seemed to be over my head and I was running [still am] a linux os.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I've gotten a passkey set up in the Notfreds client. However if I read it right, you need a completely different image and VM program to do it. I've yet to find a good guide for it, though I'd heard EVGA is supposed to have one somewhere on the forums.
> 
> I've got about 3 steps remaining until I can attempt the -bigadv.
> 
> ...



Here's the guide at EVGA: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=4464

I can't test it because I don't have anything with more than 4 cores/threads, but it looks as if other people are successful when following it


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 4, 2009)

Tonight has us posting up 900k, with our closest threat pulling in 110k less than us. We also stand poised to move up another 2 spots in ranking in 5 days as well. After that we'll have a bit of a long haul at 3 weeks until the next overtake, but its only going to get tougher to ascend the ranks. Everyone has done a great job of making TPU a folding and crunching giant.

*Pie!*







And I'm swiping me some more 'higher up' pie again! Pretty soon I hope to be snatching 3rd place pie regularly. I better not say too much or I'll jinx myself though. 

I should mention that it looks like sir POS has snagged himself some pie tonight.  


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|2/12/09
bogmali|2/12/09
Oily_17|2/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-03	|iFX	|80,000
2009-12-03|	MStenholm	|250,000
2009-12-03	|TeXBill	|500,000
2009-12-03	|Munki	|10,000
2009-12-03	|nflesher87	|650,000
2009-12-03	|bogmali	|14,000,000
2009-12-03	|DanishDevil|	100,000
2009-12-03	|animal007	|2,000
2009-12-03	|roast|	8,000
There we are. Tonight we have 5 milestones cropping up, starting with Munki earning his first 10k. Past that, DanishDevil is earning his 100k milestone and his folding badge. Mstenholm is not too much further ahead, sitting at 250k tonight and TeXBill sits at the halfway point to 1 million. You're halfway to the Millionaire's Club, but I'll set aside a seat now so its ready when you get there. And lastly we have Bogmali who's decided to make F@H his whipping boy. I'm not too sure what else this man can do, but he can sure lay a spanking on scientific simulations.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

I got pie at the end of the day now


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got pie at the end of the day now



Congratulations on earning your first piece of pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got pie at the end of the day now



Congratulations!  You're pulling in some awesome numbers! 

100 points more and I would have got pie in WCG yesterday 
Maybe with the new laptop I will at some point


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks guys... My name just doesn't look right on the millionares club list or on the pie list but i like it  thanks everyone that has helped me with this between the great deal and extra folding power (thanks Velvet )


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations!  You're pulling in some awesome numbers!
> 100 points more and I would have got pie in WCG yesterday
> Maybe with the new laptop I will at some point



Through the awesome power of overclocking, I was able to snag third place pie today. I'm actually quite surprised at the extra performance I was able to sneak out of my setup. I'm eager to see where I lie after this -bigadv attemp, and if I can even get this to work. Half the fun is the challenge of just getting this stuff working. And with HWC pressing on us every now and again, perhaps these -bigadv WUs can help give us another nice and cushy buffer for when they next have a folding contest.

*Pie!*






Not even 'swiper no swiping' could've kept me from this pie. Now the trick will be to repeat this.


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|4/12/09
bogmali|4/12/09
Buck_Nasty|4/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-04|	p_o_s_pc	|1,200,000
2009-12-04	|Niko084|	300,000
2009-12-04	|Weer|	80,000
2009-12-04	|deathmore|	900,000
2009-12-04	|ShiBDiB|	70,000
Tonight passes by as another that went without milestones. 

However that's not all. Someone turned up the winter around here, and now I'm left with snowdrifts reaching 2 feet. I can begin packaging and shipping genuine OC snow out to people who are interested. I may even do some sort of styrofoam cooler type scenario. 

All profits will be to fund F@H.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> And with HWC pressing on us every now and again, perhaps these -bigadv WUs can help give us another nice and cushy buffer for when they next have a folding contest.


They picked up almost 100K ppd on the -bigadv work units yesterday. I hope this works for us.




El Fiendo said:


> Not even 'swiper no swiping' could've kept me from this pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

I should be hitting 100k in about 3-4 days now, I'm currently folding @ 6400 PPD


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 6, 2009)

This time I'm blaming those meddling kids and their dog, Scooby Do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2009)

aww that was a short lived pie...  i need more power!!!! maybe its time to get some lower powered cards(9500gt) and cut my PCI-E X1 slots and fold on them... If i did that i could have 3 more cards...or possibly try and upgrade my 8800GTS to something alittle better and put the GTS in my dads rig


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> aww that was a short lived pie...  i need more power!!!!



Spoken like a true FAH addict.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> aww that was a short lived pie...  i need more power!!!! maybe its time to get some lower powered cards(9500gt) and cut my PCI-E X1 slots and fold on them... If i did that i could have 3 more cards...or possibly try and upgrade my 8800GTS to something alittle better and put the GTS in my dads rig



sorry pos, i executed 2 clients on one 8800gt accidentially yesterday (new windows,forgot one -gpu command)
 tomorrow hopefully is better


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sorry pos, i executed 2 clients on one 8800gt accidentially yesterday (new windows,forgot one -gpu command)
> tomorrow hopefully is better



its no problem bro.. so does that mean the 21k ppd have been mostly from me?(fahmon shows my ppd to be ~20k most of the time )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its no problem bro.. so does that mean the 21k ppd have been mostly from me?(fahmon shows my ppd to be ~20k most of the time )



i just pushed you up there... you now hold there nearly by yourself i believe... lets see what u can do, to push output. you either lost one 9500gt today, because the psu is too weak,just restarts, it will be replaced tomorrow, with one a friend still has borrowed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just pushed you up there... you now hold there nearly by yourself i believe... lets see what u can do, to push output. you either lost one 9500gt today, because the psu is too weak,just restarts, it will be replaced tomorrow, with one a friend still has borrowed


 thanks bro.sorry about the PSU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro.sorry about the PSU



dont worry, i just get punished for using shit. all my cruncher psus are crappo generics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont worry, i just get punished for using shit. all my cruncher psus are crappo generics



i don't trust my crunchers to have crappy PSUs because they are 24/7 under load so i see the PSU being the most important part of the rigs. That is why mine are running Silverstone, Thermaltake,OCZ,Antec
all of them are more reliable brands.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't trust my crunchers to have crappy PSUs because they are 24/7 under load so i see the PSU being the most important part of the rigs. That is why mine are running Silverstone, Thermaltake,OCZ,Antec
> all of them are more reliable brands.



no one sells more than generics here... and i couldnt afford normal psus... these were 25 euro... just in my budget
im at a point, where i simply stagger...in my whole life. i feel like i loose a little more control each day :/


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 6, 2009)

I better get my butt in gear and get this i7 switched over. A winter storm and about 1.5 feet of snow (in the low spots) occupied my afternoon with shoveling today, but I'm barring my door tomorrow and I'm not going outside until I've switched my VM over. HWC has switched spots with us today, and powered up to 900k while we falter to 800k. Yesterday was a -bigadv WU day for HWC, but that doesn't mean we can let them get away with it. They're still too close for my comfort.

As for our top 10, there's a bit of an upset tonight. POS_pc and TeXBill both crash onto the scene to claim their pie. Joining them is Dustyshiv, who takes his chance today to grab another MPA. A couple of the regulars claimed to be having issues tonight so they'll likely be back tomorrow looking for blood. Can these three hold their own and fend off competition for some more tasty tasty pie?


*Pie!*







Hehe, pretty close to snatching third place again today. Welcome back Pos and Dustyshiv, and welcome for your first slice, TeXBill.


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|5/12/09
bogmali|5/12/09
DustyShiv|5/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-05|	skotosa	|200,000
2009-12-05	|TeXBill	|550,000
2009-12-05	|TheLaughingMan	|60,000
2009-12-05	|Easy_Rhino1	|300,000
2009-12-05	|animal007	|3,000
2009-12-05	|roast	|10,000
2009-12-05	|iFX	|90,000
2009-12-05|	Shadowdust|	150,000

[Ion] appears to have almost regained his F@H badge, and will likely do so within the next day or two. Aside from his impending 100k milestone, we have roast earning his first 10k. Now the first thing that comes to mind when I think the name roast is delicious pot roast, and I get hungry. I'm not certain if I'm going to enjoy posting up your milestones if every time I'm going to be reminded of the pot roast I don't have, but having said that here's your first one. Congrats, and here's hoping for many more.






And this one's for me.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well I have have my rigs patched together, and all running... at least for now, so I should be back to full production again.

I just need to get some DDR memory for my rig and a better PSU , as I have begged, borrowed and stole the parts to get these rigs running again


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 6, 2009)

why does my badge keep going away?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 6, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> why does my badge keep going away?


Dunno, maybe because you stopped folding and your recent work has not shown up yet?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

I should have my badge by tomorrow night, maybe bit sooner.  I'm only folding on the 8800GT, I was having some stability issues with my computer and the last time I traced it down to the northbridge overheating, so I'm going to have to hold off folding on the 9300 for now to see if that resolves it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

i came home to find one of my 8800GT's crashed so my points aren't the highest they can be yet...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2009)

looks like 19k ppd is my max. i was away for the weekend so all my rigs were at 100% and the ps3 was folding as well. next time im away for the weekend i will push the OC on the gpu cards and start VM folding again. that should put me over 21K ppd.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like 19k ppd is my max. i was away for the weekend so all my rigs were at 100% and the ps3 was folding as well. next time im away for the weekend i will push the OC on the gpu cards and start VM folding again. that should put me over 21K ppd.



thats not all that bad. IDK what my max is considering i haven't had a day that everything working for a full day working the bugs out as they come soon they will be working fine.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats not all that bad. IDK what my max is considering i haven't had a day that everything working for a full day working the bugs out as they come soon they will be working fine.



9500gt restored, the PSU does it work.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't know if I mentioned it, but I finally broke into the top 100. No more hitting the Next button on Free-DC to see my stats. lol.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i came home to find one of my 8800GT's crashed so my points aren't the highest they can be yet...



Which 8800gt did you crank up a little to far?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Which 8800gt did you crank up a little to far?



my first one (my first BFG OC that i paid $200 for lol)

EDIT: It just gave me a black screen at stock  it looks like i have put too much stress on it for the last 3 years. I will switch it out with the other GT(the one i got from you) and see if i still have the same problem... If so its not the card if it is then all the more reason to upgrade (but i don't want too lose my golden card )


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Don't know if I mentioned it, but I finally broke into the top 100. No more hitting the Next button on Free-DC to see my stats. lol.



I luv pushing buttons...


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 7, 2009)

Alright, I've set up the -bigadv client up, and without bonus its currently earning 10670 PPD. Even if I don't get the bonus in the end, I'll still have a 2000 PPD upgrade. However according to this link, I'm looking at 24000 PPD, a total of 57000 points or so per unit. Each one should take 2 - 2.5 days to complete, too. Hopefully I've met all the requirements, there is no way to no until I receive the points or not. This should put me at 63-64k, which should just be enough for third place material.  

It's not all good news however, as this is burning up my i7 so I'll likely have to upgrade its cooling. The two 4 core VMs only heated it up to 72-75 Celcius, but this 8 core VM heats it up to 77-79 on average, peaking at 83 Celcius. Looks like this next week will be the research and scouting of a cure to my heat issue. The nice thing about the upgraded cooling is, I may just be able to squeeze more out of my i7.

We've regained some footing today to reach 816k, 56k above HWC's finish, however  I'm still pushing for 1 million. I'd upgrade until I could put us there myself if I could afford it. For now I've resorted to milking every last bit of performance out of my clients.

Also, it would appear we've passed 190,000,000 points as a team. Very nice work guys.  


*Pie!*






POS and TeXBill maintain their iron grasp on pie tonight, with what looks like the conviction to hold out longer. 


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|06/12/09
bogmali|06/12/09
Oily_17|06/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-06|	briar7	|450,000
2009-12-06	|MStenholm	|300,000
2009-12-06	|NastyHabits|	700,000
2009-12-06	|Wile_E|	150,000
2009-12-06	|kenny21|	80,000
2009-12-06	|angelkiller|	80,000
2009-12-06	|nflesher87|	700,000
2009-12-06	|Duxx|	80,000
2009-12-06	|vanyots|	850,000

With all the progress being posted up, we still manage to miss the milestones tonight. Its no worries, as there will be plenty in the future. However, I suppose I did mention TPU earning 190,000,000.00, so:






Aside from that, it looks like we're done here tonight. I'll keep those interested updated about the -bigadv venture. I'll also be pestering a few people who know about other-than-air cooling for CPUs. I'll be looking for something that will be reliable and easy to set up, I'm not so sure about setting up for WC for the first time. Though, the GTX 260s could really use the help cooling down...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

I broke 100k overnight!




Hertz asked me if I wanted pie for a day, so I currently have 6 GTX series GPUs and my 8800GT folding under my name.  It looks as if I could be getting top-5 pie tonight.
The PM from hertz asking if I wanted a production boost:




I would post a 100k certificate from Stanford, but it hasn't updated yet and is still showin gme at 100k.  , the EOC page still shows I've passed 100k


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 8, 2009)

We've overtaken the Russians, and our now looking to run down team Poland. We're stoking the fires of production and we're going to push this beast to the top. Over at HWC, they still rumble about raising their PPD and overtaking us. As far as I can count, they have 3 members pulling in -bigadv WUs, however I also know that one of them isn't running his GPUs. They may well be with us for the long haul, constantly a step behind. I must say I envy them, they should have a nice view ahead of them.

*Pie!*






There's been some conspiring, and iFX zooms to 4th to snag himself some pie. POS hangs on to his pie as TeXBill slips from the standings. Competition is heating up.


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|07/12/09
bogmali|07/12/09
Dustyshiv|07/12/09
Buck_Nasty|07/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-07|	Velvet_Wafer|	6,000
2009-12-07	|mx500torid	|7,000,000
2009-12-07	|iFX	|100,000
2009-12-07	|A_Cheese_Danish|	350,000
2009-12-07	|Bucketface	|200
2009-12-07	|Jstn7477	|250,000
2009-12-07	|kenny21	|90,000
2009-12-07	|newtekie1	|7,000,000
2009-12-07	|EnergyFX	|900,000
2009-12-07	|BraveSoul	|50,000

Starting out the night, Bravesoul claims his 50,000th point, and is halfway to earning his folding badge like [Ion] did tonight, for the second time I might add. Aside from them, we have Jstn7477 who posts up 250k and is starting on his way to 500k and then 1 million points. And speaking of millionaires, both Newtekie and mx500torid top 7 million, with newtekie just in the lead. Mmx500 is homing in fast and will overtake him within a day, but for now, both can enjoy a brew over their 7 millionth point each.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> We've overtaken the Russians, and our now looking to run down team Poland. We're stoking the fires of production and we're going to push this beast to the top. Over at HWC, they still rumble about raising their PPD and overtaking us. As far as I can count, they have 3 members pulling in -bigadv WUs, however I also know that one of them isn't running his GPUs. They may well be with us for the long haul, constantly a step behind. I must say I envy them, they should have a nice view ahead of them.
> 
> *Pie!*
> 
> ...


That was a one-day occurrence, I don't think it'll be happening any time soon again.  I don't have sufficient hardware to get 10th place pie, yet alone 4th.  Thanks hertz!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally passed 350k! I'll be at a halt for today, and will hopefully have my rig back up by tonight.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2009)

> 2009-12-07	 Velvet_Wafer	 6,000



have i manipulated the cfg file wrong? why do i have output?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> have i manipulated the cfg file wrong? why do i have output?



are you talking about F@H? If so just run the -config flag and redo it 


I get to keep my pie  Hope when i get the other board i can get the other 2 cards for it fairly fast so i can have it running also..


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 8, 2009)

Poland and Russia are in the rearview mirror.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2009)

And we'll catch BOINC@Poland in ~22 days on the WCG side!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, my rig is cleaned and folding away! Ahh feels so much better to be clean


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 9, 2009)

We continued our push toward 900k+ today and managed to score 880k. Our rivals up north came through with another productive day, and finished just ahead of us. The -bigadv WU I'm currently folding is set to complete tomorrow around 6, so we'll have that adding to tomorrow's total and hopefully surprise the Canucks a little. It should help fend off the 3 members at HWC that are turning in -bigadv work units. Unfortunately it won't be completely what my rig is capable of as there was some downtime. However most of the -bigadv work units turned in after this first one should do me proud.

With all that said, we still moved into 45th place tonight and we will be continuing our upward march of 5 positions over the next 2 months. That's not too bad considering that to get into the top 25, it'll take us at least a year at our current pace. Hopefully we can increase our user numbers and PPD in a trend similar to what's already been occurring throughout this past year. If we can achieve that, we can cut that year long estimate down exponentially. Need moar Folders / Crunchers. Let's build up our protein folding, simulation running army.


*Pie!*






The top 10 has returned to a more normal state, though I must say POS and TeXBill clearing house for a couple of nights was pretty fun to see. [Ion] was also a welcome addition, so he'll just have to break his back and build a beastly rig or two to come visit again.  

*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|08/12/09
bogmali|08/12/09
Dustyshiv|08/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-08|	iFX	|150,000
2009-12-08|	p_o_s_pc	|1,300,000
2009-12-08	|RX-7	|30,000
2009-12-08	|kenny21	|100,000
2009-12-08	|Maikel205|	90,000
2009-12-08	|angelkiller|	90,000
2009-12-08	|Duxx	|90,000
2009-12-08	|TeXBill	|600,000
2009-12-08	|thebluebumblebee|	1,800,000
2009-12-08	|Velvet_Wafer|	7,000
Tonight kenny21 steals the spotlight all to himself as he crosses the 100k barrier and earns himself a folding badge. He's also just made the F@H side of the F@H/WCG contest requirements. If he's got the BOINC side down too, his contest entry is sealed. Tomorrow looks like its shaping up to have several people earn their badge too, but we'll worry about that when it comes to it. For now, enjoy this lovely image.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not going to have a chance at pie for awhile as my main rig(that runs 2 8800GT's) is dead have to get a newboard and PSU... Nice while it lasted


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 10, 2009)

Om nom nom.

I've managed to sneak in and swipe Bogi's pie, though I'm not sure how much I'll be able to do it. Apparently he too has a -bigadv WU that will be handed in within hours. The two of us may trade blows for second now and again, but it sounds like I'll have to be lucky and catch him when he's not paying attention. 

As for the team, there is now have only 1 more -bigadv producer on HWC's side, which should help nullify the their advances on us. If I get the chance to build another rig, it'll be another i7 that runs these WUs. I'll let my Phenom II crunch WCG though, just to even it out.

Also, we might not need to run our VM clients soon, as Stanford is rumbling about the SMP2 client release. It would handle both the current cores (A1, A2), but also a new A3 core. They don't mention a set date, but I'm hoping it could be weeks. Everyone running VMs would technically see an increase as they'd no longer need the extra overhead of the VM clients. For that matter, they also mentioned the GPU3 client. The info should be up on the Folding Blog for anyone that's interested.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|09/12/09
bogmali|09/12/09
Oily_17|09/12/09
Buck_Nasty|09/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-09	|Easy_Rhino1|	350,000
2009-12-09	|msgclb|	6,500,000
2009-12-09	|Darkrealms	|1,000,000
2009-12-09	|Oily_17	|7,500,000
2009-12-09	|El_Fiendo	|7,000,000
2009-12-09	|overclocking101|	20,000
2009-12-09|	sam0t	|50,000
3 milestones occur tonight starting with sam0t, who conquers 50k tonight. He'll continue to work upwards until he snags his folding badge in not too long, and likely upwards from there.  In time, he'll reach the 1 million points that Darkrealms posts up tonight. Darkrealms has gained entrance into the F@Hmillionaire club, and also earns himself an upgraded folding badge. The last milestone, is only being mentioned because I probably have some contractual obligation to post it up. Past that it shall not receive mention. Good work all!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats on 7,000,000 El Fiendo! 

Welcome to the millionaires' club Darkrealms


----------



## msgclb (Dec 11, 2009)

I take a nap and see that El Fiendo's -bigadv WUs gave him the 2nd spot and then this morning I see bogmali has done the same to take the top spot.  
Can't wait to see how this turns out tonight!
Congratulations El Fiendo on the 7,000,000.


----------



## hat (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I just broke 500k. Kickass


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

hat said:


> Well, I just broke 500k. Kickass



Congratulations! 
I should hit 200k within a week if my computer stops crashing


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 11, 2009)

Urk, and I fall from my position of almost power to 6th place. I'm not certain if Bogmali completed his -bigadv WU or not, the one large update he has also has a large WU total beside it. Hopefully he got it off and up to Stanford alright. 

As for news of the team, it seems that we're destined to trade blows with HWC for the next while, as they come close to surpassing us today. More often than not, we come out ahead still so we should be fine overall in terms of an overtake. At the same time, we continue our advance on Brazil, still set to invade and conquer in around 2.5 weeks. 

I still have a hard time believing how far we've come in just a few months. You guys rule. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|10/12/09
bogmali| 10/12/09
Buck_Nasty|10/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-10|	theonedub	|1,300,000
2009-12-10|	hat	|500,000
2009-12-10	|PowderedSugar|	150,000
2009-12-10	|Dustyshiv	|3,000,000
2009-12-10	|everydayiloveu|	200,000
2009-12-10	|Maikel205	|100,000
2009-12-10	|TeXBill	|650,000
2009-12-10	|TheLaughingMan|	70,000
2009-12-10	|nflesher87	|750,000
2009-12-10	|deathmore	|950,000
2009-12-10	|BundyR|	250,000
With 4 people vying for the spotlight tonight we seem to have ourselves a full house. First off we have Maikel205 earning his 100k and on top of that, access to his folding badge. Following just on his heels is BundyR, who snags 250k, a step just above 100k. Both of these members now look towards the future and the inevitable 500k milestone, the halfway point to 1 million. Hat claims the 500k milestone for himself tonight, and now faces the grueling task of making it to 1 million. Though our last team member earning a milestone tonight now has 3 million points to his name, which is a true show of force. As Dusty finishes flexing his muscles tonight, he sets down on the path to 4 million and a new folding badge. Good luck and good folding to all our milestone winners tonight.


----------



## roast (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats to all! 

I'm getting close to my 20k  Once I get a new PSU, I can get my 9800 up and folding too. Still have another PCIeX slot to fill though.... Might try and dig out my old 6800XT...would that even work?


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

One gpu of my main 9800GX2 has been throwing EUE's the last couple of days.  Temps look fine and I've even downclocked the shaders; I'll have to spend some time to figure out how to get it folding again. Meanwhile, I'm down about 5k in PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2009)

roast said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> I'm getting close to my 20k  Once I get a new PSU, I can get my 9800 up and folding too. Still have another PCIeX slot to fill though.... Might try and dig out my old 6800XT...would that even work?



No it won't.  Only 8*** series and above.  ATI HD2xxx and greater.


----------



## roast (Dec 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No it won't.  Only 8*** series and above.  ATI HD2xxx and greater.



Cool, thanks!
I may possibly get another GTX285 if I upgrade my monitor soon. That would make a nice folding rig.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2009)

roast said:


> Cool, thanks!
> I may possibly get another GTX285 if I upgrade my monitor soon. That would make a nice folding rig.



Indeed it will. Looking forward to it


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 11, 2009)

hell hers mine as i havent seen one of mine put up yet

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=overclocking101&pts=22367


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

i will have my other 8800GT going online tonight. That leaves me only being short a 8800GTS of what i had before my main rig died


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i will have my other 8800GT going online tonight. That leaves me only being short a 8800GTS of what i had before my main rig died



So you'll be at ~16k PPD until you have a new mobo?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> So you'll be at ~16k PPD until you have a new mobo?



should be someplace around there. Just setting up the rig right now. I got a new mobo for the P4 that has 2 PCI-e X16 slots(intel 915 ) that should get my other card up and running.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 12, 2009)

Another day passes with relative calm and ease, which is a victory in my books. Half the time I expect to come home and see my rigs in various states of destruction or combustion, so I'm usually pretty happy when it doesn't happen. Doing a quick scan of the team's status leads me to believe a similar status across the board, save for a few RMA's some guys are facing. 

On top of that, it's nice to have a breather from the pressure HWC was inflicting just weeks before. We're still staying in front of them with relative ease, but we've encountered our Cold War phase with HWC. Both teams are suspicious of the other increasing their arsenal, and are thus increasing our own respective arsenals. Likely our rigs have the power to destroy the world a hundred times over already. Or at least mine do, I don't know how you guys prefer to build your rigs. It usually helps in the acquisition of pie.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|11/12/09
bogmali| 11/12/09
Oily_17|11/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2009-12-11	|Duxx	|100,000
2009-12-11	|King_Wookie	|150,000
2009-12-11	|Nosada	|250,000
2009-12-11	|Bucketface|	500
2009-12-11	|hertz9753|	3,500,000
2009-12-11	|4x4n	|150,000
2009-12-11	|roast	|20,000
2009-12-11	|mike047	|6,500,000
2009-12-11	|DriedFrogPills|	3,000

Tonight starts with Nosada posting up 250k and Duxx posting 100k, which in turn leads him to his folding badge. One of the things I like the most about the badge is its direct link to stats, which I've used quite a bit since it was brought in. On top of that, there is always something nice about showing your accomplishments. Both our members tonight now face the next badge upgrade of 1 million folding points, and set off towards their next milestones. Good luck reaching 1 million guys, we'll be preparing a millionaire soirée for you when you arrive.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the milestones everyone!


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 13, 2009)

We're running a bit late on the update, but its still nice and fresh from the oven. Morning pie suits me fine, especially seeming I was able to grab 3rd place pie last night. Unfortunately Bogmali still whupped me with all out brute force. 

As a team, we pushed our way up to 947k last night which is a truly awesome number. We greatly surpassed our closest competition with that number, its now just a matter of keeping that production level up. I'm already at 34% on this next -bigadv WU, and if I could coax any more speed out of her I would. Until I find some other way to milk PPD from her circuits, I suppose I'm tapped out. Perhaps I'll turn to black magic, I hear that's pretty promising in terms of a PPD boost. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|12/12/09
bogmali| 12/12/09
Buck_Nasty|12/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-12|	EnergyFX	|950,000
2009-12-12	|TeXBill	|700,000
2009-12-12	|Crazyeyesreaper|	50,000
2009-12-12	|angelkiller	|100,000
2009-12-12	|CarolinaKSU	|10,000
2009-12-12	|dank1983man420|	5,500,000
2009-12-12	|Beertintedgoggles|	5,500,000
2009-12-12	|Wile_E	|200,000
2009-12-12	|MStenholm	|350,000
2009-12-12	|NastyHabits|	750,000
2009-12-12	|Niko084	|350,000

Today we have 3 members posting up milestones, and a whole lot of progress towards other milestones too. It all started when CarolinaKSU turned in his 10000th point, and posted up his first milestone within 2 days of joining (read: ). Crazyeyesreaper wasn't too far behind him and put down his 50k milestone, and is now looking to double that for his folding badge. And to finally claim his own badge tonight, angelkiller puts down his 100000th point. Very nice work to all earning their milestones tonight, and excellent work to all in general. We're closing in on the top ranks as fast as we can move this boat, and we're already prepping the torpedoes for those ahead of us. Fold on everyone!


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 14, 2009)

It would appear HWC has 4 members handing in -bigadv WUs, and not just three. Two of those previously mentioned members have also turned in WUs tonight. As such they surge up to 924k points and surpass us tonight by 100k. They seem to have some people who were idle come to life recently too, so they could be giving us more trouble than expected. We're still showing as having a 30k PPD lead on them and 3.2 million in points buffer, so we're definitely not behind the eight ball. We'll just have to play it by ear and see if they do rear up again.

Our Folding / WCG contest has come to an end, and we're now waiting on a declaration of the winner. Once we have a name, all the items will be shipped off to our winner to be gleefully built. Hopefully whatever debauchery the winner can think up will be covered and then some by this rig, and that they'll get some good use out of it. Who knows, it might even help bring a new name to the top 10.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|13/12/09
bogmali| 13/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-13	|AUTOgod	|1,000
2009-12-13|	BraveSoul	|60,000
2009-12-13	|DanTheBanjoman	|500,000
2009-12-13	|TheLaughingMan|	80,000

And tonight DanTheBanjoman posts up the sole milestone as he crosses 500k. If I'm not mistaken his file server spends its days folding away for TPU, silently earning its way up the TPU ranks. It would appear Dan is TPU's F@H ninja, slaying work units when they least expect it and therefore demoralizing their ranks. As he stands triumphantly over this 500k milestone, I imagine he's got a malicious grin for the WUs he's going to brutalize on the way to 1 million. Not having a ninja emote, I'm just going to type :ninja:, and ask you all to envision its something cool looking.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 15, 2009)

Tonight skips major action and simply leaves us a touch behind our competition in daily production. Any day of non-action is far better than any day where we're being chased down in points, for sanity's sake as well as 'not being overtaken'. I don't know about anyone else, but it seems things fail more when you can't afford to have them fail. Or perhaps I'm just paranoid when it comes to my computers, and it actually isn't all that bad. Though I have no doubt we'll yet again see a team rushing up behind us that causes concern, I wouldn't mind if there's a fair amount of time between now and then.

The one nice thing I noticed, is that while our numbers saw a dip 2 weeks before the contest closed, we have not yet experienced the production loss that HWC did when their contest came to a close. Thanks guys, I'm glad to see so many stay here after the contest and continue folding in TPU's name. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|14/12/09
bogmali| 14/12/09
Dustyshiv| 14/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-14|	TeXBill|	750,000
2009-12-14	|roast	|25,000
2009-12-14	|Easy_Rhino1	|400,000
2009-12-14	|thebluebumblebee|	1,900,000
2009-12-14	|BraveSoul|	70,000

We'd almost went without milestones last night, however, roast claims the teams sole milestone as he turns in his 25000th point. Roast will continue climbing the ranks and at his current pace will likely earn his folding badge in just over 1 months time. Meanwhile, I've spotted the shadow of thebluebumblebee as he circles 2 million and prepares to make a final grab for his milestone. In a few days we'll have ourselves another F@H multimillionaire.


----------



## roast (Dec 15, 2009)

Yay!  Thanks for the milestone.
That new power supply should be arriving at xmas for me, so theres going to be a 9800gt folding for me too. I have a 1800pointer coming in later today from my CPU, so that might bump me up a little more.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2009)

The team is casting a shadow too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

i has a sad  
I want my pie again and UPS didn't get here with my CPU so i have to wait longer to get my last GPU folding... Damn and only 12miles away from my house  I hate UPS


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i has a sad
> I want my pie again and UPS didn't get here with my CPU so i have to wait longer to get my last GPU folding... Damn and only 12miles away from my house  I hate UPS



Ugh, sorry to hear that 
At least it should arrive tomorrow, right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear that
> At least it should arrive tomorrow, right?



its still saying the 17th but with it being that close i don't see why it wouldn't reach me tomorrow


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 15, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The team is casting a shadow too.



Indeed it is, and it should only be a few more days until we hit that incredible milestone.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 16, 2009)

We continue closing in on the teams ahead of us, but we're seeing more rumblings from HWC behind us than usual. They've really taken advantage of the -bigadv work units, and have picked up at least 100k from it alone. While they still don't show up as a threat on our overtake screen, they aren't very far off it. 


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|15/12/09
bogmali| 15/12/09
Dustyshiv| 15/12/09
Buck_Nasty|15/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-15|	Ryo129	|250,000
2009-12-15	|dhoshaw	|2,500,000
2009-12-15	|overclocking101|	25,000
2009-12-15	|bogmali	|15,000,000
2009-12-15	|animal007	|4,000
2009-12-15	|p_o_s_pc	|1,400,000

Three of our members are posting up milestones, starting first with overclocking101 who grabs his 25k milestone on the road to his folding badge. Ryo129 follows up with by crushing his 250 thousandth point, and thus earning his milestone to signify his prowess. Though one man turns in a number tonight that can only be described as work unit genocide. Bogmali earns his 15 millionth point and his milestone signifying the same in a show of brute force. I can't say I'm not envious, as I can never seem to catch you. Some day perhaps.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2009)

Woot, congrat's Bogmali on 15 Million!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot, congrat's Bogmali on 15 Million!!!!!!!!!!



I'll second that motion.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

Incredible job Bogmali, that's a ton of points!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2009)

Take a bow, Bog.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 16, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Take a bow, Bog.



LOL, I'm not worthy


----------



## roast (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats Ryo129, overclocking101 and bogmali.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 17, 2009)

Well then, HWC seems to be bringing the heat with the aid of Deadthings and his 180k addition to their team. Even without his help they'd be topping 1 million, they just wouldn't be gaining quite as fast. All we can do is steady ourselves and set for their charge. We've got a few tricks ourselves, but we're looking at a tough run.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|16/12/09
bogmali| 16/12/09
Dustyshiv| 16/12/09
Buck_Nasty|16/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-16|	Supreme0verlord|	150,000
2009-12-16|	Jstn7477	|300,000
2009-12-16	|AndyBroke	|90,000
2009-12-16	|MStenholm	|400,000
2009-12-16 |EnergyFX	|1,000,000
2009-12-16	|TeXBill	|800,000
2009-12-16	|TheLaughingMan	|90,000
2009-12-16|	nflesher87|	800,000
2009-12-16	|animal007	|5,000


Tonight, one man stands alone on our milestone podium as he conquers 1 million points worth of work units. Our newest Millionaire is none other than EnergyFX, and he should now be sporting an upgraded Folding badge. Congrats man.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2009)

Big congrats to EnergyFX for the first of many future milestones.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2009)

Grats to EnergyFX for the being the newest folding millionaire


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Not nearly as impressive as EnergyFX's recent million, but with the latest update on EOC I passed 200K points:




I would also show a certificate from Stanford, but they're having a statistics update currently and the page is unavailable


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2009)

EnergyFX, welcome to the millionaire's club.  It's getting a little crowded in here, so you can have my seat.  Just give me a couple days.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  The badge upgrade is nice... not as fancy as the Crazy Folder badge I sported for a little while... but this one is cheaper to keep!! ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Thanks everyone.  The badge upgrade is nice... not as fancy as the Crazy Folder badge I sported for a little while... but this one is cheaper to keep!! ;-)



congrats on the badge.  what does it take to get a crazy folder?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats on the badge.  what does it take to get a crazy folder?



I think it's 25K PPD, you had it for a little while


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think it's 25K PPD, you had it for a little while



I had the crazy folder badge and didn't even notice it!!!! I am sure i will keep it when i get the GTX260


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats on the badge.  what does it take to get a crazy folder?





[Ion] said:


> I think it's 25K PPD, you had it for a little while



Yup, 25k PPD


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 18, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Yup, 25k PPD



Ok, now I have a new goal.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Ok, now I have a new goal.



from the looks of it you need to step-up your game if you want to reach that goal. 25k ppd is also my goal. Good luck with reaching it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> from the looks of it you need to step-up your game if you want to reach that goal. 25k ppd is also my goal. Good luck with reaching it



i dont fold all day, and have often EUE´s *cough*


----------



## PowderedSugar (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Not nearly as impressive as EnergyFX's recent million, but with the latest update on EOC I passed 200K points:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091217/iFX_fah.png
> I would also show a certificate from Stanford, but they're having a statistics update currently and the page is unavailable



I'm coming for ya, Ion/iFX.  Well, at least in a few weeks, that is.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont fold all day, and have often EUE´s *cough*



I'm confused... are you saying if you folded all day and didn't have problems i would have 25k ppd? Also i haven't been folding full force again yet. I shut 1 of my rigs off when i'm at school and i have had 2 of the GT's underclocked because it was too hot for me. But next week i am on break from school so i will leave all of them run and open my window when i get hot


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> from the looks of it you need to step-up your game if you want to reach that goal. 25k ppd is also my goal. Good luck with reaching it



I have plans.  And I am implementing them.  Real soon now.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

PowderedSugar said:


> I'm coming for ya, Ion/iFX.  Well, at least in a few weeks, that is.



I may be picking up an 8800GS and a 780i board from Buck Nasty in exchange for the Zotac Geforce 9300 ITX, and if I did I would have closer to 8k PPD, maybe 11k if I can trade my Sugo SG05/FSP 300w for another 8800GS.  He said he's looking to downsize the farm due to the power bill, but still wants to keep the PPD within TPU's community.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm confused... are you saying if you folded all day and didn't have problems i would have 25k ppd? Also i haven't been folding full force again yet. I shut 1 of my rigs off when i'm at school and i have had 2 of the GT's underclocked because it was too hot for me. But next week i am on break from school so i will leave all of them run and open my window when i get hot



probably, if not even more. 
the gt220 and the 9500gt run 24/7,EUE free till now
i still havent figured out, which card errors me out, i suppose it is the evga. the evga is a shader monster. the bfg seems to be a core monster, i just cant really test it atm, because the evga, will only clock till 750. both have not craponda memory luckily. the BFG uses Hynix 1.0ns chips (specced for 1000mhz by hynix, here is the datasheet
Hynix HY5RS123235BFP GDDR3
i believe the evga to use Samsungs, the next best Hynix is specced for 1200, and the evga errors at least at 1150 mhz mem.
we should not worry,pos


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 18, 2009)

Tonight's numbers are a little less lopsided, and therefore a little less frightening. They've still crested 1 million points and in turn beaten us by 160 thousand or so though. The lead we have is shrinking, but we're currently doing our best to match their output. They probably think they've got this one in the bag, so we'd best start by foiling those plans.


*Pie!*







Muah hahaha second place pie again.


*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|17/12/09
bogmali| 17/12/09
Dustyshiv| 17/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2009-12-17|	Shadowdust|	200,000
2009-12-17	|theonedub|	1,400,000
2009-12-17	|iFX	|200,000
2009-12-17	|animal007|	6,000
2009-12-17|	Sapetto|	20,000



Tonight's post sneaks by those of our members looking to earn milestones, and postpones the festivities of milestones for another night. Its not a worry as many still made impressive progress towards equally impressive milestones today, there simply is less evidence to actively show that tonight. 

Keep up the good show guys, we've got some Canucks to disappoint.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

As sad as it makes me to say this, unless HCF looses deadthings again, I don't think we have any chance.  We were doing a bit more than they did without deadthings, but unless we can find another Buck Nasty I'm not sure what we can do.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> As sad as it makes me to say this, unless HCF looses deadthings again, I don't think we have any chance.  We were doing a bit more than they did without deadthings, but unless we can find another Buck Nasty I'm not sure what we can do.



I'll be adding another PC and three more cards within the coming month.  It's the most I can do in the near future.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> As sad as it makes me to say this, unless HCF looses deadthings again, I don't think we have any chance.  We were doing a bit more than they did without deadthings, but unless we can find another Buck Nasty I'm not sure what we can do.



Come on bro have faith. I have some stuff cooking as we speak so when it takes effect I'll be clearing well over 120K-130K's PPD again


----------



## PowderedSugar (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I may be picking up an 8800GS and a 780i board from Buck Nasty in exchange for the Zotac Geforce 9300 ITX, and if I did I would have closer to 8k PPD, maybe 11k if I can trade my Sugo SG05/FSP 300w for another 8800GS.  He said he's looking to downsize the farm due to the power bill, but still wants to keep the PPD within TPU's community.



Well, then unless a sack of money just happens to fall in front of me, I guess I won't be catching up.  Good luck with the new acquisition.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 19, 2009)

Not very much has changed tonight, other than HWC's projected overtake of us. They've narrowed it down to 2 weeks and we are still looking at a fluctuating number that'll be heading up. We're counting down our remaining days, in which we continually see fewer each update. 

Of course, in the midst of the doom and gloom, we still see our true folding power and the true achievements we can reach. Tonight we hand in our 200 millionth point as a team and, no matter the outcome of our race with HWC, that's the one thing that will stick with us. Don't lose sight that we've still had an amazing advancement in team position, and that if HWC ever did pass us there is nothing to say that it'd be permanent.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|18/12/09
bogmali| 18/12/09
Oily_17| 18/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-18|	msgclb	|7,000,000
2009-12-18|	Wile_E	|250,000
2009-12-18	|Niko084	|400,000
2009-12-18	|TeXBill	|850,000
2009-12-18	|overclocking101	|30,000
2009-12-18	|Easy_Rhino1	|450,000

Tonight's festivities start off with Wile_E claiming his 250k milestone on his long trek to 1 million. Not to be outdone, msgclb throws down his 7 millionth point in the F@H project. As the ground stops trembling from both of these milestones hitting with concussive force, Team TPU drops the aforementioned 200 millionth point that earns us our collective milestone tonight. Everyone should be getting a pat on the back tonight.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2009)

Grats to Msgclb for another mil.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2009)

msgclb

 TEAM TPU


----------



## msgclb (Dec 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> ...
> Tonight we hand in our 200 millionth point as a team and, no matter the outcome of our race with HWC, that's the one thing that will stick with us. Don't lose sight that we've still had an amazing advancement in team position, and that if HWC ever did pass us there is nothing to say that it'd be permanent.
> 
> ...
> ...





bogmali said:


> Grats to Msgclb for another mil.



Thanks and congrats to TPU and our collective.
I have this sneaking feeling that HWC will be our nemesis either from behind or in front of us for a long time but I'd rather leave a trail for them to follow.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I have this sneaking feeling that HWC will be our nemesis either from behind or in front of us for a long time but I'd rather leave a trail for them to follow.




Not that I'm pissed (more like annoyed) but from the looks of it, they need outside or divine intervention from a folder (from another team) just to even get close So much for home-grown folders I guess and that's what make us different from those guys.......:endrant:


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Not that I'm pissed (more like annoyed) but from the looks of it, they need outside or divine intervention from a folder (from another team) just to even get close So much for home-grown folders I guess and that's what make us different from those guys.......:endrant:



Well said.  Meanwhile, I'm back to plotting to add more acres to my farm.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Well said.  Meanwhile, I'm back to plotting to add more acres to my farm.



Ich muss neue Äcker schaffen!
Well said, Nasty!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Not that I'm pissed (more like annoyed) but from the looks of it, they need outside or divine intervention from a folder (from another team) just to even get close So much for home-grown folders I guess and that's what make us different from those guys.......:endrant:


My feelings exactly. The irony for them is if they do pass us, it isn't really *their *victory because of the external influences. *I take pride in knowing that this team pulls it's own weight.*


----------



## bluetinge (Dec 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Not that I'm pissed (more like annoyed) but from the looks of it, they need outside or divine intervention from a folder (from another team) just to even get close So much for home-grown folders I guess and that's what make us different from those guys.......:endrant:



Your #3 ppd folder is Canadian, your #4 ppd and #8 ppd folder started with HCF.  How is that home grown?  So how does that make you different from them?



BUCK NASTY said:


> My feelings exactly. The irony for them is if they do pass us, it isn't really *their *victory because of the external influences. *I take pride in knowing that this team pulls it's own weight.*



Yes external influences like having hertz9753 and dhoshaw from HCF come over and start folding for TPU.  Sure sounds like a team that pulls it's own weight alright.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 20, 2009)

@bluetinge.  Sorry guy, that's the first time that I have used the nut kick, but I think you needed one.  How about thanking me for the 2 million+ points that I folded for HWC.


----------



## bluetinge (Dec 20, 2009)

@ hertz9753, good childish response instead of answering the questions that I posed to your two top folders false statements.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 20, 2009)

bluetinge said:


> @ hertz9753, good childish response instead of answering the questions that I posed to your two top folders false statements.



Can I add you to my friends list?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats, msgclb on your milestone.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

Now, now children.  Let's keep this a friendly rivalry.  

Besides, we can always send El Fiendo to take care of any trouble makers.  He'll bury them in witty repartee, innuendo, and just plain threats.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2009)

bluetinge said:


> @ hertz9753, good childish response instead of answering the questions that I posed to your two top folders false statements.



Thanks for joining the forum. Our members(regardless of origin) have been with Techpowerup for several months or more. I was referring to team jumpers(as of recent). The term "false statement(s)" might be a bit vague and requires clarification.

Bluetinge, are you from the UK?


----------



## bluetinge (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.

For the first false statement, it comes from Bogmali:



bogmali said:


> Not that I'm pissed (more like annoyed) but from the looks of it, they need outside or divine intervention from a folder (from another team) just to even get close So much for home-grown folders I guess and that's what make us different from those guys.......:endrant:



He states that the Canucks need outside intervention from a folder (from another team) and that's what makes TPU different from Canucks when obviously TPU got outside intervention from hertz9753 and dhoshaw who started with HCF and are not "home-grown" for TPU.


For your statment, Buck:



BUCK NASTY said:


> My feelings exactly. The irony for them is if they do pass us, it isn't really *their *victory because of the external influences. *I take pride in knowing that this team pulls it's own weight.*



TPU also just had a folding contest and so got points from people who don't usually fold which is the same case as Dead Things when he folds for contest points for HCF.  So that is the same scenario so if TPU pulls it's own weight even though it gets help during contests, how is that different from HCF when it gets help during contests also?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 20, 2009)

BlueTinge, let me quote Mr. Webster on the "true" meaning of the word home-grown:

"home-grown (comparative more home-grown, superlative most home-grown)
Positive
home-grown
  Comparative; more home-grown, Superlative; most home-grown

   1. *Having been produced locally*. "

I do believe that you're right by saying El Fiendo is Canadian (nobody is disputing that) however I am almost positive that he started folding for team TPU and still does. So I think that would qualify him as a "home-grown" folder. As far as Hertz and doshaw(sp) goes, they voluntarily left HWC and no one from team TPU recruited them out of team HWC. I am going to leave this discussion alone by saying,:shadedshu *Please get your facts straight before you start accusing people here of lying*



bluetinge said:


> TPU also just had a folding contest and so got points from people who don't usually fold which is the same case as Dead Things when he folds for contest points for HCF.  So that is the same scenario so if TPU pulls it's own weight even though it gets help during contests, how is that different from HCF when it gets help during contests also?



I would normally argue this statement and compare but like I've said I will leave it be


----------



## msgclb (Dec 20, 2009)

I did a little cut & paste to create this image.






As of this update from xcpus our nemesis has only a 249 point advantage for today. I believe that there is one more update so maybe we will overtake them.

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I did a little cut & paste to create this image.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091220/F@H-2009-12-19-1-TPU-HCF.jpg
> 
> ...



there will be 1 last update. That looks great. If they only have that small of an advantage we would have pulled ahead of them if i had my rigs folding today.  but couldn't due to unstable overclocks.


----------



## bluetinge (Dec 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> BlueTinge, let me quote Mr. Webster on the "true" meaning of the word home-grown:
> 
> "home-grown (comparative more home-grown, superlative most home-grown)
> Positive
> ...



I wasn't accusing anyone of lying, just stating that your statement was false.  Hertz and dhoshaw are not "home-grown" folders for TPU no matter how you spin it, they were not produced locally since they started folding somewhere other than TPU.  So your statement of "so much for home-grown folders I guess and that's what make us different from those guys" is false.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

bluetinge said:


> I wasn't accusing anyone of lying, just stating that your statement was false.  Hertz and dhoshaw are not "home-grown" folders for TPU no matter how you spin it, they were not produced locally since they started folding somewhere other than TPU.  So your statement of "so much for home-grown folders I guess and that's what make us different from those guys" is false.



does that mean i'm not a home grown folder? When i started folding i folded for xoxide till i found TPU ~3years ago then i started folding for them..


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 20, 2009)

If bluetinge is a folder for HWC what is his folding name?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does that mean i'm not a home grown folder? When i started folding i folded for xoxide till i found TPU ~3years ago then i started folding for them..



Yep, by that definition the same would apply to me, I folded for EVGA for several months and contributed ~450k points before I found TPU


----------



## bluetinge (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does that mean i'm not a home grown folder? When i started folding i folded for xoxide till i found TPU ~3years ago then i started folding for them..



No, you are not a home grown folder either.

If you grow up in Mississippi and then move to Iowa, you are still a home grown Mississippi boy, that is where you grew up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2009)

bluetinge said:


> No, you are not a home grown folder either.
> 
> If you grow up in Mississippi and then move to Iowa, you are still a home grown Mississippi boy, that is where you grew up.


OK, we get it. To you, everyone is a traitor. We are done with this subject. Get this thread back on topic similar to the OP.


----------



## bluetinge (Dec 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, we get it. To you, everyone is a traitor. We are done with this subject. Get this thread back on topic similar to the OP.



Don't be curt with me because Bogmali is making false statements and then he makes a big deal about telling me not to accuse people of lying.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 20, 2009)

bluetinge said:


> Don't be curt with me because *Bogmali is making false statements* and then making a big deal about telling me not to accuse people of lying.





Where is El Fiendo?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

bluetinge said:


> Don't be curt with me because Bogmali is making false statements and then he makes a big deal about telling me not to accuse people of lying.



Ok, so in pure black and white, his statement is false. Whatever, you win there. However, did you seriously join this forum just to point that out? Are you here just to cause trouble? If the answer to either of those questions is no, let it be known, that's how it comes across. If the answer to either is yes, that attitude doesn't bode well here, and it will likely eventually lead to your ban.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 20, 2009)

I really never understand why people get so damn upset about people who team jump with folding and crunching anyways. Why does it matter? Sometimes we really need to remember why we do what we do.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I really never understand why people get so damn upset about people who team jump with folding and crunching anyways. Why does it matter? Sometimes we really need to remember why we do what we do.


We are pretty passionate about our F@H, aren't we??????


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

Almost halfway to my next million

Why would anyone Crunch or Fold for anyone other than TPU!?


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

For starters, geographical location doesn't mean squat. I can live in America and fold for HWC and be a "true" member of the HWC team.

Secondly, just because someone _used_ to fold for team X but now folds for team TPU doesn't mean they're not part of our team. If I decided I would switch all my folding over to HWC, quitting team TPU, I would be a member of the HWC team... it's _outside influences_, such as deadthings, that aren't really part of a team, since they come and go: they don't fold for that team all the time.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 20, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Almost halfway to my next million
> 
> Why would anyone Crunch or Fold for anyone other than TPU!?



Where is you folding tag?


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh my, what's started in the thread? No matter, it appears to be over. 

HWC dropped to a 90000 point lead, which is definitely alot more catchable than their initial offering a few days prior. Let's keep pushing gentlemen, and set those Canucks back a pace or two.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|19/12/09
bogmali| 19/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-19|	Maikel205|	150,000
2009-12-19|	PowderedSugar|	200,000
2009-12-19|	El_Fiendo	|7,500,000
2009-12-19|	everydayiloveu|	250,000
2009-12-19|	Mr._Anonymous|	4,000
2009-12-19|	MStenholm	|450,000
2009-12-19	|NastyHabits	|800,000
2009-12-19	|Mike0409-PS3	|200

Tonight sees Edilu (everydayiloveu) earning his 250 thousandth point and the milestone to reflect this. He now starts down the path to his next milestone, 500k. With his current rate of production, it should be weeks before Edilu hits 500k, and months for the following step up to become a F@H millionaire. Good luck dude.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 20, 2009)

Heh now you show up when the discussion was over

Grats to all stoners


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Heh now you show up when the discussion was over



Hear, hear!   We could have used some cutting edge sarcasm.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2009)

i am approaching 500,000! should be there by the end of the year! plus i am almost top 50 on tpu!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am approaching 500,000! should be there by the end of the year! plus i am almost top 50 on tpu!



Congratulations Rhino!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations Rhino!



i wish i had a bunch of money to spend on a new i7 rig for those big wus and a couple of gtx 285s


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am approaching 500,000!



Race you there


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Race you there



oh it's on   looks like you do 14k ppd and i do about 10k ppd when im not folding with the 9800gtx+. so now you are forcing my hand! it should be a close one since i have a bit of a lead but you do more points. im predicting a photo finish


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh it's on   looks like you do 14k ppd and i do about 10k ppd when im not folding with the 9800gtx+. so now you are forcing my hand! it should be a close one since i have a bit of a lead but you do more points. im predicting a photo finish



If you honk when you approach me, I'll pull over.  And please wave as you pass me by.


----------



## roast (Dec 21, 2009)

I know it Looks like I'm doing nothing at the moment, but my rig is currently folding its way towards a large SMP CPU WU, and a large-pointer GPU WU.... my F@H stats are gone down due to it, but hopefully the reward will be great once my rig finishes them.


On another note, the argument that some people seem to be having here is irrelevant. Who cares what team people are folding for? At the end of the day, we are working towards a much greater cause - anything less than that is supposed to be just friendly competition.

*I urge people to remember why we are doing this, why people are dedicating time and money to F@H - to cure illnesses and hopefully pave a better lifestyle for our peers and younger generations.*


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 21, 2009)

Team HWC's daily average seems to overshoot their current production by about 90-100k, so we've roughly 3-4 weeks until they overtake us at this rate. Both teams are currently missing members, whether they're out of town or down for RMAs, it seems to be the fate of both teams. At least its good to know that we're not the only ones struck down with hardware issues now and again, though I suppose that's schadenfreude. Aside from that, its a race against time to see if we can overcome their advance or succumb to their onslaught. 

Though looking at both teams in another light, HWC wasn't far behind us in the summer time in terms of PPD. Considering that we've added about 600k PPD since May-June, they've added around 650-700 themselves. Between our two teams F@H has gotten at least 1.2 million points per day stronger, which is more than most teams can hope to put out. Our trading punches has left a warpath of folded work units that hopefully will go on to cure cancer or maybe unlock the key to mutant powers so some of us can be gods amongst men! 

Having said that, I hope we put the boot to their butt and then return our focus to running down helpless victims ahead of us.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|20/12/09
bogmali| 20/12/09
Dustyshiv|20/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-20|	p_o_s_pc	|1,500,000
2009-12-20	|Error_404	|30,000
2009-12-20	|4x4n	|200,000
2009-12-20	|TheLaughingMan	|100,000
2009-12-20	|thoughtdisorder|	1,300,000
2009-12-20	|hertz9753	|4,000,000
2009-12-20	|Mike0409-PS3	|500
2009-12-20	|nflesher87	|850,000
Tonight starts out with TheLaughingMan earning his F@H badge by handing in a work unit that tips him over 100,000 points. His 2 months of folding for us have hopefully just begun a long and illustrious career. Also tonight, someone whose proven themselves time and again adds another million to the stack. Hertz9753 would have himself a badge upgrade, were he not already sporting a 'Crazy Folder' badge. His 4 millionth point is only the start, as in another 20 days or so, he looks to make his total 5 million. If I could actually figure a way to send a case of beer to you, I would.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone, in particular p_o_s_pc, thoughtdisorder, and hertz9753!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks El, for reminding us how far both teams have come. Most days we are at adds with HWC, but they are our polar opposite that we cannot survive without. I applaud their effort, as it requires us to dig deeper in our attempt to fend the off. Well done HWC! 

P.S. Now prepare to continue to observe our taillights.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> P.S. Now prepare to continue to observe our taillights.



AMEN

We need to change them to Alteezas so the Canucks can be blinded even more


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 21, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Race you there



oh i see how you roll. i put up 13k ppd and then you suddenly put up 16k pdd  im down to a 7k lead where at our daily average it will be over in 2 days. i think you may win.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh i see how you roll. i put up 13k ppd and then you suddenly put up 16k pdd  im down to a 7k lead where at our daily average it will be over in 2 days. i think you may win.



Nahh, you still have the upperhand with 5K and the extra card. We don't need a very good camera to decide who wins. You will. Race you to 1 M.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> AMEN
> 
> We need to change them to Alteezas so the Canucks can be blinded even more



Or change out the bulbs to brighter ones so they think we've put on the brakes.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 22, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Or change out the bulbs to brighter ones so they think we've put on the brakes.



Or put me on top with the roof mounted M2HB Browning, so I can unleash 50 caliber hell upon them.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 22, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Or put me on top with the roof mounted M2HB Browning, so I can unleash 50 caliber hell upon them.



Ah, my good Sir.  You do know your weaponry.  I'll bet you're a big fan of R. Lee Ermey.  

I'd drop and give you 25, but I have a doctor's note.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 22, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Ah, my good Sir.  You do know your weaponry.  I'll bet you're a big fan of R. Lee Ermey.
> 
> I'd drop and give you 25, but I have a doctor's note.



 (Note, it has some swears)


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally got me some candy from -bigadv:






and still two updates to go


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> (Note, it has some swears)



TPU members get verbally violated by Mod


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Finally got me some candy from -bigadv:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091221/12-21-09 [email]F@H.jpg[/email]
> 
> and still two updates to go



Wow, I am impressed. I saw your big update earlier at work and I almost shat myself!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Finally got me some candy from -bigadv:
> 
> 
> and still two updates to go



that will teach the canucks to mess with us!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> that will teach the Canucks to mess with us!




Should be another big WU coming later


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 22, 2009)

Tonight we spend our time plucking HWC's teeth from their mouth. With the aide of a couple of bigadv work units we soared to 940k yesterday, while HWC stuck around 920k for the day. Bogmali hints that a second WU is on the way, and we'll likely see it in the early hours of the morning. I've got my i7 down to 2 days and 10 hours, though with some tips from a few people at HWC I look to cut that down a little more.

Meanwhile we are also getting a surge from members pulling out the stops and switching their CPUs over to F@H temporarily. Quite a few members are answering the call to action, and we may just turn back HWC yet.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|21/12/09
bogmali| 21/12/09
Dustyshiv|21/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-21|	King_Wookie|	200,000
2009-12-21|	Oily_17	|8,000,000
2009-12-21	|TeXBill	|900,000
2009-12-21	|BraveSoul	|80,000
2009-12-21	|thebluebumblebee|	2,000,000
2009-12-21	|freakshow|	25,000
The night begins with freakshow handing in for his 25k milestone. These few work units are the first we've seen in many months, but hopefully we see a few more in the coming weeks. Meanwhile, two millionaires decide to extend their e-peen by adding another million to their total. Thebluebumblebee becomes the team's next F@hmillionaire as he earns his 2 millionth point tonight and snags an updated folding badge. Oily_17 then tosses on a million to bring his total to 8 million, though his folding badge remains 'Crazy Folder'. Congrats to all our 'stoners tonight.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 22, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Nahh, you still have the upperhand with 5K and the extra card. We don't need a very good camera to decide who wins. You will. Race you to 1 M.



so you put up 15.7k ppd this time!!!! thankfully i was able to answer with 15.5k ppd to keep my margin in tact and pretty much secure the win to 500,000! 

1 million will be a real challenge.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2009)

200 000. This little 260 is chugging along quite nicely!

And time permitting, will have a 9600GT for company soon.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice...Grats to Oily and TBBB for another mil


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> so you put up 15.7k ppd this time!!!! thankfully i was able to answer with 15.5k ppd to keep my margin in tact and pretty much secure the win to 500,000!
> 
> 1 million will be a real challenge.



Congratulation with the 0,5 Mill. You beat me good with 5,7 K at the goal line. You force me to add weapons to my small arsenal


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 23, 2009)

Today we kept HWC's lead to a mere 80k. While we're still being beaten in points, the 80k is a far sight better than the 300k+ we faced just a week ago. We've been given a break and have found ourselves with a little leeway. Hopefully it sticks around and doesn't disappear in the coming days, though it would seem most anything could happen. Don't give up hope yet guys, and keep on folding. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|22/12/09
bogmali| 22/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-22|	Happy1	|5,000
2009-12-22|	animal007	|7,000
2009-12-22	|Easy_Rhino1	|500,000
Tonight, the winner of a personal challenge is also tonight's only member handing in a milestone. Easy Rhino slams down his 500,000th point and continues down the long path to his first million. However he's still be stalked by mstenholm, who just missed the milestones tonight. His close presence makes me wonder who will reach 1 million first. Of course, until then I guess we'll never know.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 23, 2009)

trying me best, The points slowly going up woot.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations, everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you and merry xmas  I use my GPU and only have this one pc, im going to keep folding anytime im not playing games.

I never turn the pc of lol, i use it for everything so hopefully them points will build up a lot more.

Is there anyway i can make the pc do more work?
I get roughly 380 to maybe 400 points per work unit at the moment hehe.


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2009)

Not really a milestone in terms of points, but I finally got in the top 50!


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 23, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> Thank you and merry xmas  I use my GPU and only have this one pc, im going to keep folding anytime im not playing games.
> 
> I never turn the pc of lol, i use it for everything so hopefully them points will build up a lot more.
> 
> ...



Animal,

Why dont u consider joining our WCG team?? Just feel free to ask any question in the forums or PM anybody. We have a good WCG family out here.

For details click on the hyperlink tht says Join team TPU in my signature.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

Or, you can check the WCG Essentials thread in my signature


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 23, 2009)

hat said:


> Not really a milestone in terms of points, but I finally got in the top 50!



Congrats Hat.  Well done.  

I'm struggling to reach the top 40, and keep knocking on the door of the daily top 20.  It would be no problem if I could just remember where I stashed my secret weapon.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn 
I rebooted the system with the 8800GT due to Windows Updates, and I lost an 1888 pt WU that was 95% done


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Damn
> I rebooted the system with the 8800GT due to Windows Updates, and I lost an 1888 pt WU that was 95% done



You violated TPU vs HWC rule number 42, subsection 12, paragraph 1.

*Always* wait for the 1888.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't worry. With the new PSU [Ion] has, he will quickly replace that lost work unit.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 24, 2009)

Today looks even more hopeful than the days prior, as HWC's folding front fell further today in points. Having said that, we too were down in points today but by a smaller margin. They have 43,000 PPD on us as of tonight, and this may yet fluctuate up or down. With any luck though this most recent surge is subsiding.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|23/12/09
bogmali| 23/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-23	hat	550,000
2009-12-23	BraveSoul	90,000
2009-12-23	adulaamin	3,000
2009-12-23	MStenholm	500,000
2009-12-23	Bucketface	1,000
2009-12-23	Crazyeyesreaper	60,000
2009-12-23	Error_404	40,000
2009-12-23	vanyots	900,000
2009-12-23	animal007	8,000
2009-12-23	TeXBill	950,000
MStenholm surges forward earlier in the morning and snatches his 500k milestone, only hours behind Easy Rhino. Each party has increased their PPD to counter the other in their race to 1 million. Good luck to both in their race to 1 million, but as for tonight Mstenholm gets the spotlight.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 24, 2009)

Early pie is early! But this means now you'll all get pie, _before_ dinner on Christmas Eve (timezones permitting). Tonight I have no idea where I'll be or if I'll be anywhere close to a computer, therefore, pie is dished up early tonight. I'll also post up tonight's milestones so far, and any that are missed will be added in with tomorrow night's update. As for the MPA's, they'll be based on early pie for both teams, so we may see some extra names.

As we can see, today's midday pie is dominated by the bigadv work units Bogi has handed in today. Having said that, HWC seems to be matching us today stride for stride, as they're still ahead of us as we near the end of the day. I must say I am impressed at how often they can pick up a flood of points to overwhelm us. Our levee has yet to break, but some are beginning to fear its only a matter of time. Others, however, have no doubt in TPU's world domination. At the end, hopefully we'll all be standing triumphant over a mound of diseases and ailments.


*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|24/12/09
bogmali| 24/12/09
Oily_17|24/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-24  |	nflesher87  |	900,000
Well, this will likely mean there are 2 or 3 to be picked up on tomorrow's update, but I assure you they will be picked up. As for tonight, it would seem we have to start to make more room in the millionaires club. While I get started on that, everyone else should probably go about safe holiday practices and stuff.  So, don't offend any foreign dignitaries or activist groups unless you consider HWC to be of these groups, and everyone drive safe. Have a fun one guys.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 26, 2009)

woohoo i'm top 50!!! now the slow climb upward begins...


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 26, 2009)

With hard work and perseverance, we were able to best HWC on Christmas Day, which should provide a nice dose of hope towards our survival. We may have only finished a few hundred points ahead of them, but we're already looking to repeat that again today on boxing day. If their downward trend doesn't level off soon, they'll drop off our threats list in no time.

*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|25/12/09
bogmali| 25/12/09
Oily_17|25/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-24	|bogmali	|16,000,000
2009-12-25	|TeXBill	|1,000,000
2009-12-25	|imperialreign|	40,000
2009-12-25	|adulaamin	|5,000
2009-12-25	|p_o_s_pc	|1,600,000
2009-12-25	|EnergyFX	|1,100,000
2009-12-25	|NastyHabits|	850,000
2009-12-25	|Easy_Rhino1|	550,000
2009-12-25	|Wile_E|	300,000
Well, today's update covers the one final milestone of the 24th, and a sole milestone for the 25th. On the 24th, likely just after I'd posted early pie, Bogmali handed in his 16 millionth point. His margin between him and third place grows at an unfathomable rate, making the task of matching him one day difficult, and with these -bigadv WUs he adds another layer of ferocity to his arsenal. On the following day, TeXBill was unhappy that the day was shaping up to be without milestones, so he revved his engines and tossed down the final work unit on his road to one million. With his achievement, TPU gains one more F@Hmillionaire in our ever continuing march forward. Congrats guys!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2009)

TeXBill

 Bogmali


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 26, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> TeXBill
> 
> Bogmali



I second BBB's post.  Especially TexBill, who's raised such a cloud of dust when he passed me, I'm still choking on it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrat's TeXBill! Thank you for your contributions...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

congrats stoners 

I got pie again not much pie but still pie  points should go up alittle more now that i added my last 8800GT into the mix and in a few days will have the GTX260


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 27, 2009)

Tonight sees us pushing further ahead of HWC as we extend their time to overtake us to over 3 months. Part of our recent surge is due in part to these bigadv work units, and one example of their power is shown tonight as Bogmali grabs nearly 200k in one night. With the aid of these work units, we can shoot ourselves further to the top, and hopefully quicker too. 

As for HWC, I'm surprised at how quickly they flared up and subsided, but I won't complain that they seem to be returning to a more tolerable position in PPD. Hopefully we get a bit more of a rest this time, as we barely had any downtime between their last 2 spikes of output.

*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|26/12/09
Oily_17|26/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-26	|MStenholm	|550,000
2009-12-26|	BraveSoul	|100,000
2009-12-26	|dank1983man420|	6,000,000
2009-12-26	|adulaamin	|6,000
2009-12-26	|Chosen	|1,000
2009-12-26	|theonedub	|1,500,000
2009-12-26	|animal007	|9,000
2009-12-26	|D3mon_of_The3_F4LL	|500
Today sees 2 milestones, the first being by Bravesoul as he conquers 100k and earns himself a folding badge to show his prestige. And with dank1983man420's entry, the millionaire wave that started last night continues forth tonight as he tosses on his 6 millionth point. Very nice work guys!


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 28, 2009)

As can be seen, we're still working out a few of the wrinkles. Although our production drops 125k below HWC today, I have no doubt we'll bounce back and conquer them yet. One key to this is getting this bigadv thing down and reliable, which is tough considering how touchy these VMs can be.

Tonight we also see a slew of GPU work units were released that are playing havoc with monitoring programs and the like everywhere. They're worth 548 points and are supposedly similar in PPD to 511s, but a little better. I've yet to witness their output myself as I can't get any of my monitoring programs to properly read them, but they take my GTX260s about 2 hours to do, so that's roughly 6500 PPD for one card on these. I have yet to see if these are a limited run or if they'll be making it into regular circulation. Hopefully we'll learn more about these soon.

*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|27/12/09
bogmali|27/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-27	|adulaamin	|7,000
2009-12-27|	msgclb|	7,500,000
2009-12-27	|Buck_Nasty|	35,000,000
Buck Nasty continues the trend of millionaires strutting their stuff. The night begins and ends with Buck dropping an earth shattering 35 million onto the table, which probably silenced even our greatest opponents. Buck is going to have to forgive me, because words are absolutely failing to convey how awesome an achievement this actually is. The end result is the same as Buck can only continue to head upward, and he doesn't seem ready to throw in the towel just yet. With that said, I hope you see another 35 million Buck, but I hope that 35 million is problem free.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2009)

da Buck


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

wow buck thats a great milestone thats going to take most of us years to reach


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wow buck thats a great milestone thats going to take most of us years to reach



  I'll probably be gone from this earth before I reach that number.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I'll probably be gone from this earth before I reach that number.



i will be close to it maybe even dead. It took me almost 2 years to reach 1million so it would take ~70 years at the rate i was going so i would be almost 88 by the time i would reach it.

EDIT:at the rate i am going now it will take ~4years


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> One key to this is getting this bigadv thing down and reliable, which is tough considering how touchy these VMs can be.
> 
> Tonight we also see a slew of GPU work units were released that are playing havoc with monitoring programs and the like everywhere. They're worth 548 points and are supposedly similar in PPD to 511s, but a little better. I've yet to witness their output myself as I can't get any of my monitoring programs to properly read them, but they take my GTX260s about 2 hours to do, so that's roughly 6500 PPD for one card on these. I have yet to see if these are a limited run or if they'll be making it into regular circulation. Hopefully we'll learn more about these soon.
> 
> ...



Buck that is truly amazing !

I have yet to see a 548 point wu but one of my monitoring programs quit overnight. I had to restart it and point it in the right direction before it would play nice.

El Fiendo I take it you are having problems with your bigadv or VMs as I seem to keep gaining on you. Every night I keep praying I'll see a big spike in your stats.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i will be close to it maybe even dead. It took me almost 2 years to reach 1million so it would take ~70 years at the rate i was going so i would be almost 88 by the time i would reach it.
> 
> EDIT:at the rate i am going now it will take ~4years



You'll beat me.  I calculated that it will take me 7.7 years at my current rate.  I might cut that down a bit.  I still have some room in my window box.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> You'll beat me.  I calculated that it will take me 7.7 years at my current rate.  I might cut that down a bit.  I still have some room in my window box.



I will cut mine down alittle more too. as soon i will be able to overclock one of my 8800GTs again and will have a GTX260 soon.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 29, 2009)

msgclb said:


> El Fiendo I take it you are having problems with your bigadv or VMs as I seem to keep gaining on you. Every night I keep praying I'll see a big spike in your stats.



I got one off earlier today, as can be seen by tonight's pie, however I then proceeded to lose the next WU at 16%. It crashed on me once a week ago, and after I checked for stability I put it back on and got the most recent one off. The first crash I can't explain, it showed up after a couple of weeks of stability. However now I've had 3 crashes so far today, so I'm not sure if these 548s are creating extra stress or if my i7 is 'losing stability'.  I've currently got it cranking away on 2x regular VM clients, each with 4 cores. Hopefully I can nail down this errant issue without too much trial and error. The problem is I could go for another 2 weeks before I crash and lose another bigadv work unit. I'd kind of like an easy button.  

We seem to have been credited some of the points for the 548s, as we received a 305k point update on EoC. Having said that these buggers are still around and causing issues. If my i7 keeps crashing, I may have to pull myself off them to see if that resolves any issues and I can then focus on finding as few sources of instability as possible. 

HWC seems to be intent on a rally as they push 850k to our 778k. However with these newly released work units and the points issues they've been having, there is nothing to say that we've had a higher count of 548's than they have. Whatever the case, I hope to resolve my issues quickly so I can get back to pummeling the work units to help keep HWC munching our dust. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|28/12/09
bogmali|28/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



009-12-28	|adulaamin|	8,000
2009-12-28	|El_Fiendo	|8,000,000
2009-12-28	|PowderedSugar|	250,000
2009-12-28	|Easy_Rhino1|	600,000
2009-12-28	|hertz9753	|4,500,000
2009-12-28	|nflesher87	|950,000
2009-12-27	|msgclb	|7,500,000
PowderedSugar opens things up tonight with his 250k milestone, which is the first on the road to 1 million. His next milestone is double his current total, and then the venerable 1 million past that. And you know everytime I go to congratulate someone I keep wanting to somehow incorporate something folders would say, but it always ends up sounding like some weird zen Star Wars force talk sounding drivel. 'May you see few EUEs, and even less dead hardware', 'May the milestones be many, and the overtakes be grand', etc and so forth. Long story short (and a whole lot less flowery), hopefully your rigs don't cause you trouble because that always aggravates me when mine do that. 






But that's not all tonight. Our second milestone is simply a shameless act by a current millionaire to simply say 'me too'. This member continues the trend of millionaire milestones being posted over the past few days, though he probably deserves a beating more than recognition. The rules are the rules however, so his name shall be posted up alongside the true heroes of the TPU F@H team. Maybe one day he'll actually earn it, too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

january 1st ill start folding again 15k points wont do much but maybe i can offset there slight lead a bit 

btw congrats on the 8mill El Fiendo


----------



## bogmali (Dec 29, 2009)

Ow wow that El Fiendo guy already has 8 Mil Congrats


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2009)

i doubt HWC will hold up for 30+ days at their rate. but to be safe perhaps we need another contest of sorts. does buck have any ideas? maybe he can get w1zzard to give something away?


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Ow wow that El Fiendo guy already has 8 Mil Congrats



Thanks, Sir Doubles Me in Points and Prowess.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats El Fiendo on the 8 million points! You guys and your mighty i7's...


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 30, 2009)

I really wish I could tell you guys what the points totals are up to tonight, but I have no clue myself.  I can only assume its related to the recent 548pt WUs that flooded the market not too long ago. Hopefully things get sorted and in place before too long, as the only good news I can say is that we apparently creamed HWC today. I can't tell you if that was legitimate or due to these WUs however.

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|29/12/09
bogmali|29/12/09
Dustyshiv|29/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-29	|adulaamin	|10,000
2009-12-29|	DanTheBanjoman|	550,000
2009-12-29	|p_o_s_pc	|1,700,000
2009-12-29	|MStenholm	|600,000
2009-12-29	|tofu_TPU	|8,000

Tonight belongs to adulaamin as he deftly earns his first milestone at 10000 points. Having just rejoined the battle of F@H, he looks to already be picking up his production so we may see more out of him soon. Until then though, nice work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrat's Adulaamin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the great work.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 31, 2009)

For no discernible reason, we find ourselves in another night of suffering a points decrease. With a few teams displaying odd points totals over the past few days, its hard to say with any certainty what the cause is. What can be said is that in spite of these WUs and the issues therein, HWC has posted 1.1 million in points up today. Apparently, they had 5 bigadv workunits all turn in today which helped them to reach this lofty number. I'm not entirely certain, but that looks like either 5 or 6 guys working on these bigadv work units. These bigadv work units are nasty little things.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|30/12/09
bogmali|30/12/09
Dustyshiv|30/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-30|	TeXBill|	1,100,000
2009-12-30	|Munki	|20,000
2009-12-30	|Chosen	|2,000
2009-12-30	|roast	|30,000
2009-12-30	|v12dock	|50,000
2009-12-30	|NastyHabits|	900,000
2009-12-30	|Niko084	|450,000
2009-12-30	|tofu_TPU|	9,000

With a burst of activity after not being seen for over a month, v12dock was able to execute a perfect unexpected snatch of the spotlight as he turns in his 50,000th point. Due to his ninja ways, its hard to tell when his next WU will be, but I don't doubt that he's got more WU slaughter to commit before his time is up.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 31, 2009)

For the last 4 days TPU has been in the 700K range.   Way off our feed.    Something needs to be done.  

Do we have to get El Fiendo to put on his best R. Lee Ermey face and heap abuse and insults  upon our own troops?    Perhaps an investigation into all Canadian students at Stanford is in order.  I don't pretend to know the answer.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

Alas, I figured it out.  We only have 47 people generating points today.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys, in an unprecedented move, last night's update has an unknowing sponsor. New Year's Eve Pie, and the seemingly unrelated cleanup of my basement, was brought to you by rum.






Rum: It'll get you drunk.

Luckily, I grabbed pie while I was still coherent. With that said, we saw a similar scenario to the nights prior. However, luckily enough HWC can't pull out those million point days everyday. We are showing a decline in active folders, but I'm not sure whether to believe Free-DC or EoC stats. EoC shows us at 72, having lost only 6 members, while Free-DC has us at 42, having lost roughly 36 members. Whatever the case HWC still has a fight on their hands, and we're definitely not through yet. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|31/12/09
bogmali|31/12/09


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2009-12-31	|dhoshaw	|3,000,000
2009-12-31|	4x4n	|250,000
2009-12-31	|D3mon_of_The3_F4LL	|1,000
2009-12-31	|Beertintedgoggles	|6,000,000
2009-12-31	|newtekie1|	7,500,000
We saw 4x4n, Beertintedgoggles and dhoshaw finish up last year with some impressive milestones. We also have newtekie posting up some very nice progress, and D3mon joined our team last night as well. 4x4n starts things off with his 250,000 milestone, the first step on the road to his upgraded badge. Meanwhile, dhoshaw and Beertintedgoggles added a million onto their totals, making that 3 million and 6 million respectively. Very nice work guys.
















With all that said, I hope everyone had a good new year's eve.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

Millionaires hitting the milestones.   Congrats to all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Rum: It'll get you drunk.



Sig worthy!!!


Congrats to Beertintedgoggles, Dhoshaw, and 4x4n!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, tonight sees us falter again in points, with HWC drawing ever closer. We're currently looking at just over a week until they overtake us. If anyone has any repairs they're looking to finalize, now is looking like a good time for them. I've got high hopes for enduring stability with my i7, which would mean I could get the -bigadv WUs rolling again. However, at this point in time, anything and everything that we can toss on the points total is worthwhile. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|01/01/10
bogmali|01/01/10
Oily_17|01/01/10
Dustyshiv|01/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-01	|sneekypeet	|2,500,000
2010-01-01	|Dustyshiv	|3,500,000
2010-01-01	|Oily_17	|8,500,000
New year's day seems to have been quiet for the team, as likely everyone was working off various forms of after drink side effects. Three of our current millionaires decided to post up progress towards their next milestone. As for milestones themselves, tonight ends up free of any to post up. With how frequent we've been seeing milestones of all sizes being posted, I doubt that'll last for long. Keep up the hard folding guys, we're no pushovers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 2, 2010)

binge cant sell me his gtx 280 fast enough!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 3, 2010)

As the days continue on, HWC is drawing closer and closer. There is now less than 1 million in between our two teams, and they're pushing 200k per day more than us. Even should they pass us, we'll be a thorn in their side, and we'll just have to exact our revenge in the future. I won't go making any more plans until they're actually ahead of us, but barring any miracles it appears to only be a matter of time.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|02/01/10
bogmali|02/01/10
Oily_17|02/01/10
Dustyshiv|02/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-02|	NastyHabits|	950,000
2010-01-02|	Wile_E	|350,000
2010-01-02|	MStenholm	|650,000
2010-01-02	|BundyR	|300,000
2010-01-02	|AudiTuner|	200
Again, tonight escapes milestones but provides us with plenty of member progress. Nastyhabits seems about ready to pounce on an upgraded badge and the title Fahmillionaire. He'll likely be achieving that within the next few days, which only gives me so much time to make even more room in the Millionaire Club. Keep it up guys, we're not through yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

so the big WUs basically are the reason for HWC making their push toward us?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so the big WUs basically are the reason for HWC making their push toward us?


That's part of it, but they have had a few new/returning members as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That's part of it, but they have had a few new/returning members as well.



bah! well i wish i could afford to drop some cash on some new folding cards. maybe in a couple of months. we need to get TPUers folding again. we need a big contest!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Absolutely, let's see what we can do to up our production!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 3, 2010)

We've had a lot of people drop out recently probably due to vacation.  

A couple of our big producers have dropped out, plus a bunch of people turning out >10K PPD.  We used to have @75 people turning in daily results, out of a total of 104 producing weekly results.  We now have >45 turning in daily results out of >70 turning in results for the past week.  All this means we've lost from the top, middle, and bottom of our folding membership.  I hope that we will be back up to speed sometime next week.

All is not quite lost yet.  They were gaining by leaps and bounds.  They've been running a contest that ended Dec.28.  In the last 12 hours they've slowed down.

I would also hope that if and/or when HWC passes us, that we don't slack off.  Just because they pass us, no need to back off the throttle.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I would also hope that if and/or when HWC passes us, that we don't slack off.  Just because they pass us, no need to back off the throttle.



Don't worry, there is a certain motivation that comes with being the under-dog. We are not done yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

Although not "official" until mentioned by El Fiendo, I passed 250k earlier


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Although not "official" until mentioned by El Fiendo, I passed 250k earlier
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100103/f@h_eoc.png
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=iFX&pts=251189



In keeping with your post, here's an "unofficial" congratulations.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Although not "official" until mentioned by El Fiendo, I passed 250k earlier
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100103/f@h_eoc.png
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=iFX&pts=251189



*Congrats [Ion] ! *
err, or is it iFX??????????


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 4, 2010)

Tomorrow I'll be switching my i7 back over to the bigadv work units. I think I've got the stability worked out, but that will tell me the fastest as they are seemingly more stressful on the system. Aside from breaking my bank, that's about all the PPD I can rally. Though I suppose for only around 700 dollars I could get another 42k - 47k PPD. The things I'd be willing to do if I could eliminate the cost of power. 

Dreaming aside, we've got 5 days remaining until our overtake, as told by Eoc. Let's see what we've got to throw at them as they get close. I want to see everything not bolted to something airborne people. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|02/01/10
Dustyshiv|02/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2010-01-03	|Jstn7477	|350,000
2010-01-03	|bogmali	|17,000,000
2010-01-03	|Shadowdust	|250,000
2010-01-03	|theonedub	|1,600,000
2010-01-03	|King_Wookie|	250,000
2010-01-03	|Easy_Rhino1|	650,000
2010-01-03	|iFX	|250,000
2010-01-03	|adulaamin	|20,000
2010-01-03	|TeXBill	|1,200,000
2010-01-03	|DriedFrogPills	|9,000
As mentioned above, Ion snags his milestone for 250k, his first step to an upgraded badge. Also claiming 250k tonight are Shadowlust and King_Wookie, each looking forward to their million point badges. Rounding out the milestones is Bogmali stoking the fires of his farm as he crushes another million points, bringing his total to 17 million. A good showing all around tonight guys.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2010)

I can only picture an image from Mariokart when I consider HWC passing us.  Does anyone have a banana peel?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I can only picture an image from Mariokart when I consider HWC passing us.  Does anyone have a banana peel?
> 
> http://www.jeux-de-mario.fr/content/thumbs/mario_kart.jpg



here you go this should stop them


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 4, 2010)

n00b here can i leave the PC over night downloading somthing and folding or crunching in the same time or it takes bandwith ? 

sorry if i posted in the wrong thread


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> n00b here can i leave the PC over night downloading somthing and folding/crunching in the same time or it takes bandwith ?
> 
> sorry if i posted in the wrong thread



sure you can leave it downloading while folding/crunching..the only time f@h or WCG uses bandwith is when they are downloading/uploading results and leaving something download won't affect that so no worries


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> n00b here can i leave the PC over night downloading somthing and folding or crunching in the same time or it takes bandwith ?
> 
> sorry if i posted in the wrong thread



Absolutely, whenever I'm downloading it's an excuse to leave the rig on for WCG/F@H as well.  Bandwidth usage is so small that it has no impact


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I can only picture an image from Mariokart when I consider HWC passing us.  Does anyone have a banana peel?
> http://www.jeux-de-mario.fr/content/thumbs/mario_kart.jpg





p_o_s_pc said:


> here you go this should stop them http://www.forevernintendo.com/MarioSeries/Gamecube/MarioKartDoubleDash/Items/GiantBanana.jpg



Now we're talking! To arms everyone!




DreamSeller said:


> n00b here can i leave the PC over night downloading somthing and folding or crunching in the same time or it takes bandwith ?
> sorry if i posted in the wrong thread



The CPU client is the biggest source of network traffic, and over the past few days mine have averaged 15-25 minutes for downloading at around 130 KB/s or so which seems to be limited to that speed by Stanford. This will only happen once the current unit is complete and you're getting a new one, so every 20-48 hours (or longer) depending on your CPU and how much you leave it on.


As for team production, we've clawed our way back up to 740k PPD, and will be pushing higher if my bigadv work units have anything to say about it. I noticed Bogmali has possibly lost both of his, which is very odd that both, and not just 1, are exhibiting issues. If he does lose them, that's roughly an extra 120k in points thrown away. HWC however had no trouble with their bigadv units today as they crush another day with 1+ million points. To counter this I've put my head down and I'm running full tilt, and I'm not stopping for hell or high water. Also, I think I will be adding more overused cliches into my posts just because I can.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







msgclb|04/01/10
Oily_17|04/01/10
Dustyshiv|04/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-04	|PowderedSugar	|300,000
2010-01-04|	nflesher87	|1,000,000
2010-01-04	|Chosen	|4,000
2010-01-04	|ShiBDiB	|80,000
2010-01-04	|kyle2020	|30,000
2010-01-04	|animal007	|10,000
Tonight we start out with animal007 earning his first milestone, kicking off what I hope is a long folding career. Hopefully we'll see your name up here again, but until then we have nflesher filling out the night with his 1 millionth point, membership into the F@Hmillionaire club and a spiffy new badge. Congrats guys.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 5, 2010)

The real reason we do this:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112010


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 5, 2010)

well i got my PS3 setup just waiting on good news about a router for basically free  then ill have my PS3 and PC contributing to the F@H team and once gpu 3 client hits ill have 2 5850s to add up as well


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2010)

grats to Nate for his first million and animal.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations to nflesher and animal. Anytime you get a 1 plus a bunch of zeros is cause for celebration.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 6, 2010)

The day ends with us pushing all the steam out of our hardware as we can. Not only because steam is bad for computers, but because HWC has closed to within 20 hours of passing us. Its likely that by the time pie gets handed out tomorrow we will have been surpassed. We spiked almost 90k today in production, but alas it seems to only prolong the outcome. 

However we are still pushing hard for the top 25, and I have every reason to believe we'll simply become the thorn in HWC's side. We aren't done with them yet, nor are we done with this pretty little thing called folding. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|05/01/10
Dustyshiv|05/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-05|	adulaamin|	25,000
2010-01-05|	msgclb	|8,000,000
Tonight's milestones are short and to the point. Adulaamin deftly snags his 25k milestone and looks to be setting a good pace to earn his folding badge in good time. Rounding out the milestones with a lofty 8 million points. I can't say enough things about that total, but one smiley does fairly well at summing it up. 

Cheers to the two of you, and the team as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

yea it seems those of us who fold daily are pushing our hardware to the limit. we need more folders!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

im waiting on a router like i said PC + PC3 i should hit 3000ppd not much but it helps and if gpu 3 client was out id hit 25k+ ppd if i was lucky


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2010)

My little 9600gt is folding as hard as it can.. lol I'm really kicking myself for not picking up a GTX260 when they were cheap....


----------



## hat (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm closing in on the 600k milestone myself


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

hat said:


> I'm closing in on the 600k milestone myself



Congratulations!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea it seems those of us who fold daily are pushing our hardware to the limit. we need more folders!



I have all of my cards overclocked to there max stable clock... If needed i can pull a CPU or 2 off of WCG and fold on it(maybe take the X2 240@3.6ghz and E1500@2.8ghz for folding)
btw 2mill coming for me soon


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 7, 2010)

I just hit 400,000!  

Good Job to all the stoners!  

Milestones Today
hertz9753 passes 5,000,000

Mindweaver passes 400,000

MStenholm passes 700,000

NastyHabits passes 1,000,000

p_o_s_pc passes 1,800,000


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 7, 2010)

We're really making them work for it guys. They've been slated to overtake us 'in just under a day' for over 24 hours now. As I write this, the difference is only 32,000 with a time to overtake of 3.8 hours, so it likely won't be much longer. But I do enjoy making sure they had to fight tooth and nail to finally succeed us. Part of this last bout of resistance has been that we've pulled out another day around 830,000 points. Good show guys.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|06/01/10
Dustyshiv|06/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-06|	p_o_s_pc|	1,800,000
2010-01-06|	Mindweaver	|400,000
2010-01-06|	MStenholm	|700,000
2010-01-06	|NastyHabits	|1,000,000
2010-01-06	|hertz9753	|5,000,000
Tonight's milestone achievers are strutting their millionaire status about, first with Nasty habits whose earning millionaire status tonight with his first million points. Coming back to the table is hertz9753 with his 5 millionth point, and the corresponding milestone. Aside from these two, we can see that Mstenholm is closing in on millionaire status, and POS is about to gain F@H multimillionaire status. Congrats to all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

come on people doesn't someone have something up there sleeves?if/when they do pass us i don't think it will be for long they will be seeing our backside again


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, we've been ahead of them all this time, just because we let them pass us for a few days doesn't mean we lose


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2010)

well if i get lucky and get a router my 1500-2300ppd from my Phenom II coupled with 600-900ppd from my PS3 (with router) and im sure if i tried i could get another 8-10k from my 5850s from time to time so i should be able to contribute 15k ppd depending on what happens granted i cant maintain it but it might be enough to help

if i overclock the living hell out of all my parts i might be able to hit 18-20k ppd for a short while but again nothing i can maintain long term


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

I just added my GTX260 to the force. and sadly they passed us


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey in new to the folding team and already got 4,500 folding pionts under the belt. My second GTX 260 cant overclock so well, but at least i got that bish fodling at 7,500PPD. Also 
My second 192 core GTX 260 will be doing 8,000 PPD 24/7 while my first one games. But im ganna pump a couple of WU's threw it first.

Hopefully, i can get to 1,000,000 pionts in the future. Might start folding with a unsuspecting 9600gso around my house to. and a 8400gs just for the luls

EDIT***
Second 260(192core) is doing 8,400 PPD
First 260 is doing 7,800 PPD Just took it a while to round it up a bit.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well if i get lucky and get a router my 1500-2300ppd from my Phenom II coupled with 600-900ppd from my PS3 (with router) and im sure if i tried i could get another 8-10k from my 5850s from time to time so i should be able to contribute 15k ppd depending on what happens granted i cant maintain it but it might be enough to help
> 
> if i overclock the living hell out of all my parts i might be able to hit 18-20k ppd for a short while but again nothing i can maintain long term



Run a VM for the P-II 940 and you will see 4k-5k PPD.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 7, 2010)

Due to a timely bigadv work unit from Bogmali, we're back out in front. As of 9 am I had a bigadv work unit uploading. Hehe, let's give em hell.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 7, 2010)

hilarious. at least we can kick,punch and scream our way behind them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2010)

yea seems like a lot of work to get a few more points out of my gaming rig buck XD i dont have a dedicated folder this rig is gaming / 3d rendering first and then i contribute to F@H when i can thus why i try to get in 10-20k per month im just saying with a router and a bit of luck i can probably push a bit harder to help since its crunch time so to speak i literally have $18 to my name and im awaiting good news from flrordie on a router so its all up in the air right now since with a router i can get my game fix from the PS3 and instead can just turn the 2 5850s on and let them fold along side the p2 and set it and forget it


----------



## niko084 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm going to be changing out a bunch of 9500GT's for GT220's that should give a nice boost in my PPD.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 7, 2010)

I was looking for the latest update and it seemed like no one was updating. Then I pulled up this...






The challenge is for everyone to match bogmali's 24 hr points.

We don't really need all of the 128 TPU members listed on this Kako Stats page matching bogmali but just as many as possible putting up what they can.

If you look at HCF they have up to 80 active members and that bottom 40 really makes a difference.

Added: In my amazement of bogmali's points I overlooked El Fiendo's points.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

Good stuff.  Let's show those Canucks we won't go down without a fight


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Good stuff.  Let's show those Canucks we won't go down without a fight



Oh yeah.  We just posted a 310,000 point update.   In your face HWC!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2010)

started the phenom II this morning its folding as we speak currently fighting to get BOTH my 5850s online for a short period of time but im having a bit of trouble


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

as of 4:40pm jan 7, 2010 I am at full force.
3x 8800GT's
1x 800GTS
1x GTX260
that is what i own.Don't forget velvet also folds for me


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> as of 4:40pm jan 7, 2010 I am at full force.
> 3x 8800GT's
> 1x 800GTS
> 1x GTX260
> that is what i own.Don't forget velvet also folds for me


*Very nice p_o_s_pc.* Remember, if you need anything, we have your back!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> as of 4:40pm jan 7, 2010 I am at full force.
> 3x 8800GT's
> 1x 800GTS
> 1x GTX260
> that is what i own.Don't forget velvet also folds for me



Glad to have you upping your game P_O_S_PC.  Good to see that 260 put to work.  Now go grab some more of that PIE!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2010)

My ram came in this week and everything looks good! So, tonight I plan to fold on my GTX285!  with fingers crossed i don't wake up to a BSOD... hehehe I'll have my 9600 gt and GTX285 folding for the team!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yesterday was kicking at groins and gouging at eyes, and even though we were passed by HWC we only did 15000 less points overall then they did. On top of that, we've seen a massive call to arms in the TPU F@H Team thread. The stats over the next few days should be very interesting. There's nothing I love more than seeing how many of you guys are pushing limits and vowing vengeance through hardware additions. You guys really do rock.  







*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|07/01/10
Dustyshiv|07/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-07|	DriedFrogPills|	10,000
2010-01-07|	everydayiloveu	|300,000
2010-01-07	|imperialreign|	60,000
2010-01-07	|Darkrealms	|1,100,000
2010-01-07	|Easy_Rhino1|	700,000
Tonight we see the first milestone of DriedFrogPills being posted as he crushes past 10k and moves onward and upward. Congrats on your first milestone, and I hope you see many more in the future. 

Keep it up guys, let's get HWC while they're still celebrating.


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2010)

Whoa, when did Bogi start taking Buck's cherry pie?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> My ram came in this week and everything looks good! So, tonight I plan to fold on my GTX285!  with fingers crossed i don't wake up to a BSOD... hehehe I'll have my 9600 gt and GTX285 folding for the team!



WOOT! Way to go Mindweaver!!!!



hat said:


> Whoa, when did Bogi start taking Buck's cherry pie?


LOL, you have got to love Bogmali and his awesome hardware selection. He is truly one of the gems of this team!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy crap!  I got a slice of pie.  Come on guys, push me back down the list!

Edit:  Just checked.  I'm back down to 12th.  Whew!  With everyone ramping up their games, it's good to be pushed back down.  Way to go guys.


----------



## roast (Jan 8, 2010)

Just broke the hymen of 40k points.
I'm still trying to clear up some issues with my machine, if anyone can help me please check out my thread in this forum, thanks. 

I'm going to be placing an order for some resistors to hook up a DVI dummy plug to my 9800GT.
so that should boost our effort....if even just by a few thousand PPD - every little helps, right? 

I have a free PCIEx slot in my rig thats looking a bit lonely though.. Anyone selling something along the lines of an 8800GT/9800GT or similar?? I want to squeeze as much PPD as possible out of this rig, and theres no point wasting a PCIEx slot....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> as of 4:40pm jan 7, 2010 I am at full force.
> 3x 8800GT's
> 1x 800GTS
> 1x GTX260
> that is what i own.Don't forget velvet also folds for me



Awesome arsenal, what's your estimated PPD by FAHmon?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)

roast said:


> I have a free PCIEx slot in my rig thats looking a bit lonely though.. Anyone selling something along the lines of an 8800GT/9800GT or similar?? I want to squeeze as much PPD as possible out of this rig, and theres no point wasting a PCIEx slot....



http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31921&stc=1&d=1262933452


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Holy crap!  I got a slice of pie.  Come on guys, push me back down the list!
> 
> Edit:  Just checked.  I'm back down to 12th.  Whew!  With everyone ramping up their games, it's good to be pushed back down.  Way to go guys.



don't worry i will take the pie that you stole from me 


[Ion] said:


> Awesome arsenal, what's your estimated PPD by FAHmon?


seems to be around 30k all on 353pt WUs
the 3 GTs are ~18k PPD 
the GTS ~4.5k PPD
GTX260 ~9kppd


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't worry i will take the pie that you stole from me
> 
> seems to be around 30k all on 353pt WUs
> the 3 GTs are ~18k PPD
> ...



Wow, that's awesome!
I think you need to change your username to p_o_w_pc (Piece Of Win PC). p_o_s just doesn't fit anyone who is getting 30k PPD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's awesome!
> I think you need to change your username to p_o_w_pc (Piece Of Win PC). p_o_s just doesn't fit anyone who is getting 30k PPD



 the name still stays but doesn't hold true anymore 

btw as you see in my stats i already have 10k points today my output will be going back up again. I plan to have my pie back tonight


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 9, 2010)

Today our PPD saw a role reversal with HWC, as theirs was boosted by bigadv work units today instead of ours. We saw a more conservative total come in, but I'm still hoping we find more lying about to toss on. 

In the meantime, we've regained the rank of 44th and stand to move into 43rd within 2 days. We're still on HWC's heels, but we're busy stepping over other teams around us. Keep folding guys and soon enough we'll surpass them all.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|08/01/10
Dustyshiv|08/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-08|	TeXBill|	1,300,000
2010-01-08|	hat	|600,000
2010-01-08|	adulaamin	|30,000
2010-01-08	|Chosen	|10,000
2010-01-08	|roast	|40,000
2010-01-08	|deathmore	|1,000,000
2010-01-08	|El_Fiendo	|8,500,000
Both Chosen and deathmore earn their name in the spotlights tonight, with Chosen starting things off with his first milestone and first 10 thousand points. This achievement was followed closely by deathmore, who rolls over his 1 millionth point and gains entrance into the F@H millionaire club. Congrats to tonight's stoners.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats to deathmore on his first million and to chosen for reaching 5 figures.  Also El Fiendo for a nice addition, and to hat - I know you were looking for that 600K.

On a serious note, we need to find another 200K per day if we hope to ever catch HWC.  We need to attract some new members.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

that was the last slice of pie i am going to get for awhile


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that was the last slice of pie i am going to get for awhile


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

I already hit 10k?, dam next update you will see another certifcate of , with my name on it.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

Im ganna hit 25k today, + going to install cod4 and patches for some funz. ;D

**EDIT*** Good start for little leage folding, its amazing some people get 150-100k PPD a day. Thats helorios.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 10, 2010)

Saturday's update shows us a dip in our production, though it would seem the lessened output causes less worry nowadays. The nice thing about being surpassed in the short term is that it should make things a bit more relaxed. In the next few days I'll be able to take down my Phenom II rig for some much needed decrudding, only to come back (hopefully) stronger. Hopefully now others can get done any maintenance they were postponing as well.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|09/01/10
Dustyshiv|09/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-09|	4x4n	|300,000
2010-01-09|	vanyots	|950,000
2010-01-09	|Crazyeyesreaper	|70,000
2010-01-09	|pepsi71ocean	|700,000
2010-01-09	|MStenholm	|750,000
2010-01-09	|Niko084	|500,000
Saturday saw Niko84 on the stage alone, as vanyots progress landed him just short of 1 million. As a result, Niko earning his 500k milestone is the story with alot of nice progress being posted otherwise. Congrats Niko, hope to see you in the F@H Millionaire club soon.






Now before I post tonight's update, I'm going to go back to unsuccessfully trying to do stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a few plans im in the process of executing. i bought an atx case so i can put my server proc and ram in a atx motherboard with 3 pci-e slots. while that doesnt mean anything for the short term, down the road it means i will have a total of 6 pci-e slots which means 6 gpus folding!! im on the hunt for some serious gpu deals.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

well look no further then POS PC since he has like 5 gpus for sale


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have a few plans im in the process of executing. i bought an atx case so i can put my server proc and ram in a atx motherboard with 3 pci-e slots. while that doesnt mean anything for the short term, down the road it means i will have a total of 6 pci-e slots which means 6 gpus folding!! im on the hunt for some serious gpu deals.



hit me up bro i have 3 8800GT's that we could work something out those are good for atleast 15kPPD

btw YGPM on a nice deal on some GTs


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well look no further then POS PC since he has like 5 gpus for sale



Sidenote, your avatar made me lol.


Tonight shows us rebounding to 930k, a number that had 240k contributed to it by Bogmali _alone_. What's more, is that the first update of Monday shows a -bigadv work unit that just missed being counted on Sunday, so he's actually closer to 300k over 24hours. Due to his outstanding performance lately he's moved into the lead in terms of daily production for the team, and will likely see his average rise a little further until it levels out. Its undoubted that the -bigadv work units he's running greatly contributed to his recent uber numbers, and will likely mean the same for the team if we can get more i7's running.

Speaking of i7's, I'm still waiting for info on EVGA's 270-GT-W555 (the dual processor board) as rumors place it around $500 USD retail. I'd definitely have to water cool that sucker though, as well as find a bigger case for my rig (yet again). Until the day that I've stricken the idea from my head, I've got a nice piece of hardware to dream about. I wonder how many PCI-e extenders and GTX 260s I can cram on that thing before I start seeing bottlenecking on the PCI-e.








*Pie!*





Bogmali is credit to team!


*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|10/01/10
Dustyshiv|10/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-10  	|tofu_TPU|  	10,000
2010-01-10 	|NastyHabits |	1,100,000
2010-01-10 	|TheLaughingMan| 	150,000
2010-01-10 	|ArmoredCavalry| 	1,000
Sunday was another day of a singular milestone being posted, this time with the honor going to tofu_TPU as he snatches his first milestone. Congrats to everyone posting progress, and to tofu_TPU, whose hopefully just starting his milestone collection. Keep it up guys.


----------



## dhoshaw (Jan 11, 2010)

I've turned off the vm on my main machine and started it crunching again. For some reason every day or two the vm would fail to connect to the results server. I would fiddle with the network settings for a couple of hours and it might work or it might not. My other machine doesn't have problems like that.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 12, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Saturday saw Niko84 on the stage alone, as vanyots progress landed him just short of 1 million. As a result, Niko earning his 500k milestone is the story with alot of nice progress being posted otherwise. Congrats Niko, hope to see you in the F@H Millionaire club soon.



Aw crossed 500k on my birthday, how more perfect could that be! 
I haven't even paid attention to my points for that last month or so.

Now on to 1 million!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 12, 2010)

Good timing indeed, and happy belated birthday by the way.

I suppose I should take the time to mention that we've already gained 2 places on the point standings, and are quicky advancing. We look to be passing quite a few big names in the coming weeks, and even though HWC had a far greater daily PPD count when they passed us. we're still within spitting distance of them. I've been showering them with horked loogies for the past day already. 

*Pie!*





You're lucky on the updates Bogi, EoC says I beat you today in production, but pie has you with the lead. I'll get you yet.

*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|11/01/10
Dustyshiv|11/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-11	|dank1983man420	|6,500,000
2010-01-11	|Easy_Rhino1|	750,000
2010-01-11	|ArmoredCavalry|	3,000
2010-01-11	|Chosen	|25,000
2010-01-11	|Crazyeyesreaper|	80,000
2010-01-11	|roast	|50,000
Tonight's update shows both Chosen and roast earning their milestones in quick succession. With chosen snatching his 25k milestone, roast grabs his 50 k milestone and starts the final run to his folding badge. Good luck guys, and good work.


----------



## roast (Jan 12, 2010)

W00t.... Cant wait to bask in the pride of having a TPU folding badge following my every post.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

chosen / 3volved u gotta step it up a bit more man  my 5850s are slowly over taking you on 24hr updates  (granted its kinda sad 2  5850s and  P2 barely keeping pace a Q9550 and a gtx 260  )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrat's Roast!

Way to go Chosen. Keep up the great work! Pick up my 780i for the only 3-way action you'll be seeing


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL nice nut kick there BUCK  kinda harsh i would think


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> LOL nice nut kick there BUCK  kinda harsh i would think


Ahh, Chosen has a great sense of humor and he knows what I mean


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

well of course i would expect no less now if only folding @ home gave me frequent fly miles id be all set if you remember are  team viewer  session it would make life easier use F@H and get free air travel


----------



## bogmali (Jan 12, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> You're lucky on the updates Bogi, EoC says I beat you today in production, but pie has you with the lead. I'll get you yet.



LOL, considering that I'm only running three rigs ATM yeah you got me 

I should be back to 100% by tonight


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> chosen / 3volved u gotta step it up a bit more man  my 5850s are slowly over taking you on 24hr updates  (granted its kinda sad 2  5850s and  P2 barely keeping pace a Q9550 and a gtx 260  )



I can pump out 25,000k a day in a heart beat, but i would have to fold on both my 260's, and my q9550, and not game at all. But 1 8,400PPD 260 is ALWAYS folding when the computer is on.

It would be nice to get another 260, on a 780i, and be folding on 2 GTX 260's while gaming on the third. And also folding on 2 cores of my q9550 for 20,000ish PPD.

But im low on funds. and i barly get buyers for my really CHEAP good stuff on my FS thread :/!!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2010)

well it could be worse u could be flat broke with about $8 left (4x4n was kind enough to send me a router for $10) folding on 5850s is not PPD effiecient and i havent gamed at all in 5 days due to sickness / folding so tonight at 12 midnight EST my folding comes to a halt for a bit

if i had the extra cash flow id get a new mobo a 965 (update to thuban later) etc to better pump up my ability to produce and throw the 940 into a 2ndary rig with some low power 9600gso to fold but thats all way out of my ability to afford


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2010)

alright guys, i have 2 gtx280s coming my way for some gaming/folding action. so hopefully you should see my production jump above 20k ppd on avg.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> alright guys, i have 2 gtx280s coming my way for some gaming/folding action. so hopefully you should see my production jump above 20k ppd on avg.



Atta boy!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2010)

My farm is in disarray until I get my new mobo. I will try to have all cards folding by the weekend.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> My farm is in disarray until I get my new mobo. I will try to have all cards folding by the weekend.



when i ran my farm before it was nuts. like when you get it all going its wicked fun. but when a system or 2 goes down or hangs it like FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. cause i dont know about you. but all my rigs are setup like so.


Main-Frame (also folds)
PC1-|||||
PC2--||||
PC3---|||
PC4----||
PC5-----|
etc 

basically my entire home network is shared. my CPU's do all the work. however all the actual F@H files are on the mainframe. so when my pc's bootup they access the mainframe and continue their work. they also write work to the mainframe. its efficent imo because i can manipulate client files easier this way. bu it really sucks when a rig goes down because its a guessing game rying to figure out which system failed. (Idont have a KVM and one monitor). However this new run with the farm should be a little easier. im going to use show my PC on all of my systems and have them all controllable through w/e system i decide to be on. so if something messes up i dont need to move and its easier to find the system at fault. let me tell you what happens when the mainframe quites (though thank god that system can run for years without interupption. ) RAGE thats what happens I/O, access all sorts of errors everyware. At that point all systems need me to reset the client.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 13, 2010)

So, as everyone works out the kinks, we see something truly scary from the villainous north. HWC came close to doubling our output today, bolstered by the power of their folding contest and some recent bigadv converts I've noticed. Having said that they do have an extra 50 users, so it seems their just now getting to about where they should be in PPD. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|12/01/10
Dustyshiv|12/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2010-01-12	|p_o_s_pc	|1,900,000
2010-01-12|	Oily_17|	9,000,000
2010-01-12	|4x4n	|350,000
2010-01-12	|TeXBill|	1,400,000
2010-01-12	|ArmoredCavalry|	4,000
2010-01-12	|Crazyeyesreaper	|90,000
Tonight sees Oily_17 scoring another million points to bring his personal total to 9 million. For some reason I picture him doing this while riding flaming livestock, possibly to the sound of rock opera. That's how I'd do it anyways. Other than that we see good progress by all, and particularly to Crazyeyes and pos as they both prepare to conquer their own milestones soon. Good work guys.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2010)

wow HWC...we really need a contest!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow HWC...we really need a contest!



Buck_Nasty has some things brewing, or at least fermenting.  He will announce something to the multitudes at a later time.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 14, 2010)

From 1.4 million yesterday to 1.3 million today, HWC shows just what they're capable of with all cards on the table. We've done a remarkable job in keeping up and, before too long, their daily output should see a hit. Meanwhile, ATI Technologies is shooting us the puppy dog eyes as we ready to crush them beneath us. They'd be followed closely by Overclocker's Club 1 week later. Let's keep brutalizing these guys and get TPU to the forefront of F@H teams.

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|13/01/10
Dustyshiv|13/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-13|	Wile_E|	400,000
2010-01-13	|AndyBroke	|100,000
2010-01-13	|MStenholm	|800,000
2010-01-13	|DanMiner	|6,500,000
2010-01-13|	bogmali	|18,000,000
2010-01-13	|PowderedSugar	|350,000
2010-01-13	|theonedub|	1,700,000
Tonight portrays the successful acquiring of a folding badge by AndyBroke. His 100k milestone and badge come along on the same night as Bogmali shatters sanity by handing in his 18 millionth point. Congrats to both folders, and everyone else posting progress tonight.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 15, 2010)

There isn't too much to report from last night, aside from that it was a fairly typical day and that I almost had first place pie. I had it until the very last update, in which I fell to third. I've yet to come across any of the new project while I was at my computer, so I'm unsure how exactly they do in terms of PPD. They're rumored to be similar to 353s, but of course I've seen nothing anywhere to verify that. Has anyone else witnessed them on their computer yet? 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







... Nobody?! A first...




Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-14|	msgclb|	8,500,000
2010-01-14	|imperialreign	|70,000
2010-01-14	|A_Cheese_Danish	|400,000
2010-01-14	|Chosen	|30,000
2010-01-14	|roast	|60,000
2010-01-14	|dhoshaw	|3,500,000
Milestones tonight are much like the MPAs, so it would seem that last night was simply a good night to show progression. Aside from a few members showing their hard push towards 100k, we've got a few members tipping the halfway mark on another 1 million for each of them. Very nice work guys. 

I think I'm going to find a place to hang my 10 million point milestone when I get it, and see how many people think I'm nutter. Everyone will likely ask me what the hell it means though, and I'd probably get sick of trying to explain it without sounding too nerdy. I wonder how many other people, if any, display their milestones they earn?


----------



## roast (Jan 15, 2010)

I cant wait until I reach my 100k.
I'm going to print out the cert on parchment paper, frame it, and place it on the wall over my PC.
I'm going to do this for my 100k, 500k and 1m milestones....

Seriously.

Thats how f@ckin proud I am of working on the F@H project with the venerable 50711!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm getting number similar to the 353's on the new project. I like them


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm getting number similar to the 353's on the new project. I like them



Is it the p10000? I haven't seen any new projetcs since the p10001.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 16, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Is it the p10000? I haven't seen any new projetcs since the p10001.



Ahh, 783 point 's WU (5785)- I got one now. Yes they are about as a 353 in heat and in PPD.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 16, 2010)

The fact that the newly released WUs do the same PPD as 353s is really nice to hear, it almost seems like its been mostly big, angry work units that we get as new ones. Anyways, we'll hopefully see some gains in our production without too much effort off of these. Also, with a few rigs being prepared to handle these -bigadv work units, I'm hoping that will help tip us over 1 million PPD constant. We still aren't that far off from that goal, and while we've been both closer and further away I have no doubt that we can get there. Keep it up guys.  



*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|15/01/10


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-15	|4x4n|	400,000
2010-01-15	|iFX|	300,000
2010-01-15	|DanTheBanjoman|	600,000
2010-01-15	|NastyHabits	|1,200,000
2010-01-15	|Easy_Rhino1	|800,000
2010-01-15	|hertz9753	|5,500,000
Another night of people showing progress only. Each member listed is working for their million, with only a couple who have 500k to hit first. We're going to have to upgrade the current F@H millionaire clubhouse from the simple treehouse we've been using. I think I'm going to theme this one after the power rangers, and possibly make everyone who achieves millionaire status wear varying colors of spandex. Aside from that, we'll line one wall with millionaire plaques. Though I fear with the rate some of you guys are advancing, we'd likely outgrow any solution shortly.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 16, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I think I'm going to theme this one after the power rangers, and possibly make everyone who achieves millionaire status wear varying colors of spandex.



If I must wear spandex, please make it plain black.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 16, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> If I must wear spandex, please make it plain black.


I think there may be a few of us vying for the color with the "slimming effect".


----------



## bogmali (Jan 16, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think there may be a few of us vying for the color with the "slimming effect".




No need Buck just wear some Speedos


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2010)

Enough said.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 17, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/spandex.png
> 
> Enough said.



OMG!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2010)

bogmali said:


> No need Buck just wear some Speedos


I'll pass on the speedo's. This is my normal get-up.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 17, 2010)

Alright, alirght. I'll simply settle for making extra room for the new qualifiers as they come. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







 None today! These have suddenly gotten elusive to the guys who were regularly posting them up.




Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-16	|Robal|	200
2010-01-16|	MStenholm|	850,000
2010-01-16|	Ryo129	|300,000
2010-01-16	|El_Fiendo	|9,000,000
2010-01-16	|TeXBill	|1,500,000
2010-01-16	|ArmoredCavalry|	10,000
Tonight, ArmoredCavalry leads the way with their first milestone ever. Likely you'll see your number grow rather rapidly for the first month and a bit. Aside from that, I rolled over 9 million, and I'm setting my sights for Oily.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> ...and I'm setting my sights for Oily.



Well looks like I will have to bring the Big Guns out of decommission, I always keep a few under the stairs just in case


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2010)

Big Congrat's on 9 Million El


----------



## msgclb (Jan 17, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll pass on the speedo's. This is my normal get-up.
> 
> 
> http://www.funnystuffblog.com/joker/robot-man.jpg



Is that really our fearless leader?  I'd bet Buck doesn't wear glasses or have a mustache!



BUCK NASTY said:


> Big Congrat's on 9 Million El



I'll second that. 

I'm still having problems getting my bigadv rig running. I've overcome a couple of water leaks and a shorted out motherboard but have found that my overpriced memory has a bad module. I've submitted a RMA and I'm waiting for a reply.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 17, 2010)

Damn, that El Fiendo guy is already at 9 mil

Grats bro


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 18, 2010)

Whoa!  Nine Million.  Congrats.  Next stop 10.  Way to go!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

I'm not surprised that Oily has something hidden to pull out. It seems it isn't as easy as just passing someone any more, though I can't complain too much as I'm quite proud of how much output my two rigs are capable of. Your standings are lucky I don't win the lottery Oily, I'd unleash an unholy hell on cancer research the likes of which would keep you guys catching up for the next 20 years.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|17/01/10
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-17|	Robal|	1,000
2010-01-17	|Niko084	|550,000
2010-01-17	|ERazer	|10,000
2010-01-17	|4x4n	|450,000
Tonight's sole milestone comes fomr ERazer as he posts his first 10k into the folding world. Congratulations, and good luck on the road to further milestones.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 18, 2010)

guys i am fighting for my first ever piece of pie!! only 500 points so far out of top 10!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck! Get that pie!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 19, 2010)

damn i still need about 900 points more to get pie


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> damn i still need about 900 points more to get pie



Yea, you did come pretty close tonight. However, according to kakaostats, your current 24 average has you at about 9th place over all. So if you can keep up the pace you should be grabbing pie shortly.

Meanwhile, the team is treading water at around 780k PPD. The two teams we're due to be running down next have both increased their PPD significantly over the past few days and are therefore delaying our overtake estimates. We are, however, are still steaming along and still working towards the top. 


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|18/01/10
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-18	|Mindweaver|	450,000
2010-01-18|	Chosen	|40,000
Mindweaver and Chosen have both put their progress on display as each of them near a milestone. Chosen is about to make the step to halfway to his folding badge, while Mindweaver is about to get halfway to his F@H millionaire status. Good luck to the two of you.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 20, 2010)

With Stanford having recovered from their loss of power earlier, we can see that F@H was indeed mostly operational as our PPD didn't take a discernible hit. Some of our decreased production today could be attributed to this, however we still scored 7/8ths of our average. Things promise to get more interesting as a few members are about to turn -bigadv rigs online, and a few other members not too far behind in their upgrade department as well. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Oily_17|19/01/10
Dustyshiv|19/01/10
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-19|	adulaamin	|40,000
2010-01-19|	Easy_Rhino1	|850,000
Tonight Easy Rhino and adulaamin post up their progress, but the milestone drought continues. We do see that there is yet another member making a bid for F@H millionaire status though. Great work guys, I want to see even more F@H millionaires coming this way too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 20, 2010)

i forget to turn on my 280s last night so 8 hours of no folding on this rig


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i forget to turn on my 280s last night so 8 hours of no folding on this rig



There is nothing worse then to wake up to a cold office 


EDIT: Well, losing 6000 points in the middle of a race might be even worse


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 20, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> There is nothing worse then to wake up to a cold office
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well, losing 6000 points in the middle of a race might be even worse



yea all that ground i gained in the past few days has been lost! i dont think there is anyway i can beat you to 1 million now


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea all that ground i gained in the past few days has been lost! i dont think there is anyway i can beat you to 1 million now



It will be another close race, if you keep them 280's on


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 21, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It will be another close race, if you keep them 280's on



I checked up the rivalry between you two, and you weren't kidding. It will be a very close race.


Meanwhile, a couple of the teams we're looking to overtake have done quite well in extending their deadine. ATI Technologies seems to have found their average, and Overclockers Club seems to still be on the rise. As for HWC, their last push mixed with their folding contest has earned them a 1.2 million PPD average. Having said that, their average seems to have leveled out as well.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Not Applicable again! These things sure got rare.
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-20|	Zenith	|25,000
2010-01-20	|Jstn7477|	400,000
2010-01-20|	MStenholm|	900,000
2010-01-20	|4x4n|	500,000
Zenith starts things off for us as he hands in his 25k milestone, his second milestone overall. As he finishes posting his victory for the night, 4x4n earns himself 500k and is now halfway to one million. Congrats on the work guys, especially you Zenith. I hope your name becomes a regular.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 22, 2010)

well guys i'm back folding again, was busy for a while with family stuff and holidays... then finally got my bsod problems fixed.

my little 9600gt is back folding at 2800ppd, i've also got my pent. D. back to crunching and my laptop's core2 based celeron crunching (which actually goes as fast as one of the pent. d cores)

btw, if anyone has some folding capable pci cards (non-pcie) they want to get rid of let me know


----------



## roast (Jan 22, 2010)

Im still only at a measly 70k. Been folding since November. 
If I had more money to spare, I would care about power consumption, but on my salary I can only afford to fold when I have my rig on for other reasons, instead of leaving it on 24/7.

In other news, handed in another 1888 pointer this morning. Waited for it to finish before leaving for work. Nearly missed the freakin' bus because of it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a good thing I saved a picture before my mongoloid brain shut down early last night, yesterday was a bit of an upset. Both Bogmali and myself unleashed the devastation of the -bigadv work units upon our teammates. Bogi steals himself a piece of cherry pie the size of which we've been denying Buck as of late, and with me hunting for scraps we monopolized a good chunk of the top 10 production. 

I'm personally getting all hits in that I can, as Buck and msgclb will soon see an increase. Msgclb will prove more worrisome as his upgrade stands to bump him up the list significantly and more than likely permanently bump me down in standings. I'm going to have to look for places to squeeze out more PPD, as currently drifting between 3-7th place in production doesn't suit my greed.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*







Not Applicable again! Rare means value goes up.


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-21|  	everydayiloveu | 	350,000
2010-01-21 	|TeXBill 	|1,600,000
2010-01-21 	|imperialreign 	|80,000
2010-01-21 	|PowderedSugar 	|400,000
2010-01-21 	|theonedub |	1,800,000
2010-01-21 	|deathmore |	1,100,000
2010-01-21 	|ERazer 	|20,000
2010-01-21 	|nflesher87| 	1,100,000

With everyone clamoring to put up their progress, it seems numbers that trigger a milestone mention were omitted. That's no matter as the 22nd is already shaping up with some great milestones, and there are a few impending milestones to make note of above. Of particular note, Imperialreign will be snatching himself a folding badge in the coming weeks, and ERazer is continuing to advance across the starting milestones towards his badge. 

Keep it up guys, we might get ourselves an opportunity for a sneak attack. HWC and NCIX are currently concerned with one another, as both are Canadian teams vying for entrance into the top 10 PPD. With the addition of another player to draw HWC's attention away, we may have enough time and privacy to concoct some sort of demonic folding machine. I'm still holding out for a random 'sponsorship' from CRAY or something, but you know I guess a dual processor board may have to suffice. 

Silly Edit: I just noticed a sign indicating we should build something demonic, my thanks count is currently '666' as of this post. Anyone for some hell-infused folding action?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 22, 2010)

i passed 900,000 and am only 20,000 behind my competition. if i can average 5k ppd more than he i will make it to 1,000,000 before him!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i passed 900,000 and am only 20,000 behind my competition. if i can average 5k ppd more than he i will make it to 1,000,000 before him!



Hmm, let's see if we can squeeze anything else out of your hardware. What are all the clients you currently have running (match it up with the hardware its running on)? Also, what clock speeds for everything? 

Example:

4 GTX 260s -> Console Client -> GPU: 774Mhz / 1269Mhz / 1566Mhz
QX9650 -> Notfred's VMWare Image -> 5.6 wtfHz


----------



## msgclb (Jan 22, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm personally getting all hits in that I can, as Buck and msgclb will soon see an increase. Msgclb will prove more worrisome as his upgrade stands to bump him up the list significantly and more than likely permanently bump me down in standings. I'm going to have to look for places to squeeze out more PPD, as currently drifting between 3-7th place in production doesn't suit my greed.



I'd think that it will take awhile for that to happen.
Wow, it looks like my first -bigadv wu came at an opportune time this morning!

*[AM PIE]*





Too bad I won't have another one for a couple of days.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 22, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Hmm, let's see if we can squeeze anything else out of your hardware. What are all the clients you currently have running (match it up with the hardware its running on)? Also, what clock speeds for everything?
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



2 GTX280s -> SysTray -> GPU: 610Mhz / 1313Mhz / 1120Mhz
1 9800GTX+ -> SysTray -> GPU: 740Mhz / 1836Mhz / 1100Mhz
1 9800GT -> Console Client -> GPU: 620Mhz / 1600Mhz / 900Mhz
Q9650 -> Notfred's VMWare Image -> 3.0Ghz
1 PS3 -> Advanced Mode


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i passed 900,000 and am only 20,000 behind my competition. if i can average 5k ppd more than he i will make it to 1,000,000 before him!



Your competition has noticed that as well....back to OC the little 260 devil again


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'd think that it will take awhile for that to happen.
> Wow, it looks like my first -bigadv wu came at an opportune time this morning!
> 
> *[AM PIE]*
> ...


Awesome work msgclb! Gotta give El Fiendo and Bogmali credit for spearheading the -bigadv effort here @ TPU. Way to go guy's!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovely.  Absolutely lovely.  I really liked that 293,300 point spike at 3 PM yesterday.  Way to go guys.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> 2 GTX280s -> SysTray -> GPU: 610Mhz / 1313Mhz / 1120Mhz
> 1 9800GTX+ -> SysTray -> GPU: 740Mhz / 1836Mhz / 1100Mhz
> 1 9800GT -> Console Client -> GPU: 620Mhz / 1600Mhz / 900Mhz
> Q9650 -> Notfred's VMWare Image -> 3.0Ghz
> 1 PS3 -> Advanced Mode



Those GTX 280s are running stock, eh? I'd think you should be able to get them up to 640-650 with little trouble and they'd make up a large portion of that 5k. Bumping the fans up to 100% to counter the overclock may even result in you getting cooler temperatures unless you have them maxed already, in which case 'why no OC?!' (Geez ) Same deals for the 9800's present, you could probably get the 5k alone from a safe (read: not extreme) overclock across all the hardware pieces. Obviously this will give you the added sound of fans and perhaps a bit warmer a room. My computers help keep my basement about 2 F cooler than my main floor, and it used to be more like a 6-8 degree difference. Keeps it a nice 68-70 F in there.

Now, if you're fundamentally against OC'ing due to personal reasons, adding that Q9400 would net you around 3.5-4k PPD itself. Moreso if you decided to overclock it of course. I can't really think of any other places to milk points out of. Though if you did add another VM client and then OC'ed the lot of the hardware, you'd cream your competition quite handily.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 23, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Those GTX 280s are running stock, eh? I'd think you should be able to get them up to 640-650 with little trouble and they'd make up a large portion of that 5k. Bumping the fans up to 100% to counter the overclock may even result in you getting cooler temperatures unless you have them maxed already, in which case 'why no OC?!' (Geez ) Same deals for the 9800's present, you could probably get the 5k alone from a safe (read: not extreme) overclock across all the hardware pieces. Obviously this will give you the added sound of fans and perhaps a bit warmer a room. My computers help keep my basement about 2 F cooler than my main floor, and it used to be more like a 6-8 degree difference. Keeps it a nice 68-70 F in there.
> 
> Now, if you're fundamentally against OC'ing due to personal reasons, adding that Q9400 would net you around 3.5-4k PPD itself. Moreso if you decided to overclock it of course. I can't really think of any other places to milk points out of. Though if you did add another VM client and then OC'ed the lot of the hardware, you'd cream your competition quite handily.



im already getting 5k more ppd, i just need to maintain it. the problem is running 2 280s always seem to cause a driver crash and drops into 2d clocks so that kills performance. also, running a VM on 4 cores pretty much kills the GPU productivity so i dropped it to run on just 2 cores. we will see.

note: is the windows smp client any better these days?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im already getting 5k more ppd, i just need to maintain it. the problem is running 2 280s always seem to cause a driver crash and drops into 2d clocks so that kills performance. also, running a VM on 4 cores pretty much kills the GPU productivity so i dropped it to run on just 2 cores. we will see.
> 
> note: is the windows smp client any better these days?



I found when I run a VM to fold on all CPU cores I need to set the priority to low or else the GPU gets almost no cycles and will revert back to 2D mode.  The VM doesn't loose too much PPD and the GPU's then get exactly what they should be getting.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you use a program to manage priorities? Using the Windows Task Manager doesn't save settings from each instance of the program and it didn't seem to be 'strict'. I switched to Process Lasso, and once you select the option to more strictly enforce priorities (can't remember their terminology) it became a perfect solution.

You should be able to run the VM and GPUs at the same time with the priority manager, as long as the GPUs are set to high and the VM is set to idle. Failing that, you can use Process Lasso to make your VM run on 3 cores, leaving one open for your GPUs. 1 core should be more than enough in this case. The lessened PPD of both the GTX 280s and the VM is likely because both are bottlenecking each other though, I don't think its a driver crash. Do you notice they do this only when the VM is running, or do they do it all the time when run together (with the VM running or not)?


Also, to those interested, I'm currently working on publishing a freaking novel on -bigadv. Keep an eye out for it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im already getting 5k more ppd, i just need to maintain it. the problem is running 2 280s always seem to cause a driver crash and drops into 2d clocks so that kills performance. also, running a VM on 4 cores pretty much kills the GPU productivity so i dropped it to run on just 2 cores. we will see.
> 
> note: is the windows smp client any better these days?



SMP sucks in Windows, that why the VM is such a great PPD producer. Use Prifinity 2 to manage you priorities and affinities. *GPU's on norma*l and *VMware-vmx on low*. All clients roaming all cores.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 23, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Also, to those interested, I'm currently working on publishing a freaking novel on -bigadv. Keep an eye out for it tonight or tomorrow.



Thanks El, I will watch out for it 

Should help me out a lot when I go to set my rig up.Just waiting on a pump and block arriving (should be here start of next week) and then I will fire my first -bigadv rig up.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 23, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks El, I will watch out for it
> Should help me out a lot when I go to set my rig up.Just waiting on a pump and block arriving (should be here start of next week) and then I will fire my first -bigadv rig up.



It was a good thing it was just my brain that BSODed last night, I left the TPU window open with an unsaved draft of the post. I'd have been a little disheartened.  

We've certainly hit a lull in overtake drama and while it doesn't look like we are advancing in the stats, we are still moving up on slower teams at a fast pace. Once we've spanned the gorge of points, we seem to have a grouping of teams that we can club in rapid succession as we pass. Unfortunately, because we traversed into the top 50, teams to overtake with style are fewer and far between. Fold on, and let's run em down when they pop up.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








Oily_17|22/01/10
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-22|	bogmali|	19,000,000
2010-01-22	|roast	|70,000
2010-01-22	|msgclb	|9,000,000
2010-01-22	|NastyHabits	|1,300,000
2010-01-22	|Easy_Rhino1	|900,000
2010-01-22	|Chosen	|50,000
2010-01-22	|ArmoredCavalry	|20,000

Chosen starts the night out with his 50k milestone, bringing him halfway to his folding badge. With a couple more weeks of folding, you'll be sporting yourself a spiffy badge to show on the forums and I'll be sure to catch your milestone. Meanwhile msgclb and bogmali both finish off another million with ease, and set forth ravenously on the next. Msgclb earned himself a whopping 9 million slightly ahead of schedule due in part to a -bigadv point spike. Scoring 19 million tonight, Bogmali's own -bigadv boosted folding power also has him contending for first place pie regularly with Buck. Good work on the folding efforts guys.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2010)

That's a lot of zero's for just 3 milestones!  Way to go guys!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 23, 2010)

Im already at 60,000k after i finish these work units, i love folding 

Yay for me(Chosen)


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino earns his entrance into the top 10 / pie contention race last night as he finishes off enough work units to set him at ninth place. It took him 24k+ to earn his current placement, with an additional 8k required for him to beat 8th place. Placement in the top 10 is a difficult process, so +1 to  Easy Rhino for achieving his goal. I suspect we'll be seeing more of him, as tonight's placement is due in part to the discovery of a solution to his folding problems. Very nice work guys.  


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








Bogmali|23/01/10
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Bogmali steps in for an upset!


*Milestones!*



2010-01-23|	Beertintedgoggles	|6,500,000
2010-01-23	|hertz9753	|6,000,000
2010-01-23	|4x4n	|550,000
2010-01-23	|ERazer	|25,000
2010-01-23	|dies900	|4,000
2010-01-23	|Dustyshiv|	4,000,000

No sign of slowing down tonight as we see ERazer kick things off with a quick 25k blasted off within days of joining F@H. With his fast pace out of the gates, he should be receiving a folding badge in no time at all. Next we see hertz9753 and Dustyshiv re-enacting their own F@H Millionaire stand off, as the two claim 6 million and 4 million respectively. It's great seeing all the hard work everyone is putting in on this.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

Dusty and Hertz grats on another mil


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 25, 2010)

With the news posted up in our forum today by LCB001, we look to be hitting another period of transition. This will likely completely nuke the need for any use of VMs, which should make CPU folding alot more appealing and easy to set up. Hopefully tomorrow will be full of news, and if we're lucky the VM's will have been updated so we can get some benchmarks of TPF between Window clients and the VMs. 

It'll be interesting to see how this affects daily output across all teams. There are some pretty CPU heavy teams that should see a substantial boost from this.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








Oily_17|24/01/10
Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Bogmali steps in for an upset!


*Milestones!*



2010-01-24	|El_Fiendo|	9,500,000
2010-01-24	|dies900|	5,000
2010-01-24	|Zenith	|40,000
2010-01-24	|Easy_Rhino1	|950,000
2010-01-24	|xBruce88x	|200,000
2010-01-24	|MStenholm|	950,000
2010-01-24	|Oily_17|	9,500,000
2010-01-24	|Chosen|	60,000

The milestones tonight exemplify the neck and neck battles of a couple of forum members tonight. For starters, Easy Rhino and MStenholm are neck and neck in their race to 1 million. With only a few thousand points in difference, this should be a matchup that comes down to the wire. Meanwhile, my long pursuit of Oily_17 for third place overall seems to be down to days, though there could yet be a shakeup. I'm certain Oily has far more CPU power than I possess, and with the addition of this new client and work units I may be seeing him take off again. The coming days should prove interesting.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Meanwhile, my long pursuit of Oily_17 for third place overall seems to be down to days, though there could yet be a shakeup. I'm certain Oily has far more CPU power than I possess, and with the addition of this new client and work units I may be seeing him take off again. The coming days should prove interesting.



*I AM THE GOD OF HELL FIRE, AND I BRING YOU FIRE...*_(well, multiple SMP clients really)_  


Really I have not folded with the SMP clients in a long time, I use my CPU's for crunching.

But since you mentioned it and with the release of the new client I may give it another try.

It may help with my future plans to help fight of your challenge 

EDIT: Thanks El for the HFM.NET link, I have now switched over to it from FahMon.Only thing is it doesn't show my points for the GPU clients sometimes, even if I download new project stats.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 26, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> *I AM THE GOD OF HELL FIRE, AND I BRING YOU FIRE...*_(well, multiple SMP clients really)_
> Really I have not folded with the SMP clients in a long time, I use my CPU's for crunching.
> But since you mentioned it and with the release of the new client I may give it another try.
> It may help with my future plans to help fight of your challenge
> EDIT: Thanks El for the HFM.NET link, I have now switched over to it from FahMon.Only thing is it doesn't show my points for the GPU clients sometimes, even if I download new project stats.



Well your lucky my -bigadv work unit went in the crapper, it would have boosted me past you in one fell swoop when it landed. As for the HFM bit, your welcome. I've noticed the missing PPD a time or two myself but it was always when the client had or was about to go up an increment. I'm not sure if that's anything related or not, but at least its only been temporary. 


I've updated my 955 BE to SMP2 tonight, and so far it seems to be matching the PPD it had before on A2 work units. I'll keep an eye on it and follow its benchmarks on the other work units. As for my i7, I've upgraded it to the latest Linuxrouter build (1.1) so I'll let those interested know if anything particular happens. Looking at you Bogi. 

Hopefully the clients and installation notes stop changing long enough for me to get the guide sorted. I was looking to get a trial run on NotFred's virtual appliance at some point to compare it PPD wise to Linuxrouter's VM as well. Sure is fun when Stanford stirs the pot, I'd forgotten how to setup SMP under Windows.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








N/A!


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Sorry onedub, you were roughly 1800 points short of an MPA. If you can get a repeat performance on the WCG side and F@H side, 22k is usually enough to sneak you into the pie. However, you did help keep out Oily! Nice block.


*Milestones!*



2010-01-25|	newtekie1	|8,000,000
2010-01-25|	King_Wookie|	300,000
2010-01-25	|angelkiller	|150,000
2010-01-25	|Mr._Anonymous	|9,000
2010-01-25	|TeXBill|	1,700,000
Newtekie, one of the team's more veteran members, draws the spotlight tonight as he hands in his 8 millionth point. Newtekie has been folding with the team for two and a half years now and its awesome that he's still going strong.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> As for my i7, I've upgraded it to the latest Linuxrouter build (1.1) so I'll let those interested know if anything particular happens. Looking at you Bogi.



Keep us posted, I am not sure which to run on my new build yet.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 26, 2010)

sweet i finally hit 200K!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice! Way to go Newtekie1!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats all 'stoners! I should be coming up to my 200k soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2010)

congrats stoneres 
i should be getting my 2mill soon..


----------



## bogmali (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah half of my farm was off yesterday and that's why msgclb managed to snuck in ahead of me Switched one of my i7's to the new VMWare build and enabled RAMDisk. Will update all those who have interest in this feature for stability purpose.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats Newtecki!  Nice number.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 26, 2010)

im holding steady toward 1 mil. should be there in about 12 hours...


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2010)

and I will be there in around 24 hours....sigh


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 26, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> and I will be there in around 24 hours....sigh



dont worry, im sure between now and then my PC will shutdown on me while I am away from it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 27, 2010)

Last Update: 7:10 PM PST

39	9,851	Easy_Rhino1	995,095	19,676	14,652	2,147
40	9,874	MStenholm	992,100	14,503	10,944	1,837


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like I will be denied my multi pie again. Im seriously about to put my PS3 Slim back online cause 1200ppd might be what it takes.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> Last Update: 7:10 PM PST
> 
> 39	9,851	Easy_Rhino1	995,095	19,676	14,652	2,147
> 40	9,874	MStenholm	992,100	14,503	10,944	1,837



Last updated: Wed Jan 27 00:00:03 PST 2010 (fah-web.stanford)

Easy_Rhino 1000014 
MStenholm  997748

Congratulation


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

You're killing me TexBill! Ive upped my shader clocks slightly, but I don't think its going to be enough. Don't your 285s need a breather?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 27, 2010)

I came home to find my SMP2 rig with choked out GPU activity, and it persisted past shutting down the SMP client and restarting the GPU clients. All four were 1888s, so it could be a batch of bad work units. Or perhaps core 14 doesn't play well with core a3. I haven't gotten another core 14 file tonight, but has anyone else noticed times when the GPUs were inexplicably slow? I'm sure my priorities are set up, as they are working fine right now and did before hand as well. Hopefully the GPU clients last this time, I only pulled ~30k today.

As of writing this, I got and failed a core 14 WU without any progress having happened. Furthermore I've just gotten a second core 14 WU that is exhibiting the same behavior as those prior. First WU was P5910 (472Pt) and the second one was P5914 (1888Pt). After deleting the work unit folder and getting a core 11, everything was fixed. So now the question is, is anyone else noticing their core 14 folding to be exceptionally slow when mixed with SMP2?


*Pie!*






Holy crap Bogi! 


*Winners of the MPA!*








N/A again!


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-26|	JrRacinFan	|200,000
2010-01-26	|thebluebumblebee	|2,500,000
2010-01-26	|Zenith	|50,000
2010-01-26	|AdamP90	|40,000
2010-01-26	|dank1983man420|	7,000,000
2010-01-26	|theonedub	|1,900,000
2010-01-26	|4x4n	|600,000
2010-01-26	|Mr._Anonymous	|10,000
2010-01-26	|darwinws	|3,000
2010-01-26	|ArmoredCavalry|	25,000
2010-01-26	|Chosen	|70,000
Tonight has a bunch of milestones, so we'll start off first with Mr. Anonymous, who ears his first 10k. Soon thereafter, Armored Cavalry and Zenith earn 25k and 50k respectively. Lastly, today's milestones show dank1983man420 earning his 7 millionth point for TPU. Grats guys!






















Now normally I'd stop here, especially seeming how his milestone technically happened on the 27th. Technicalities aside, his recent triumph over mstenholm have earned his early mention. Congrats Easy Rhino.

The edit!




The certificate!


----------



## PowderedSugar (Jan 27, 2010)

@El Fiendo

I've been having the same problems too.  PPD has dropped by nearly half on core 14.  I think I finished 2 different 1888s and both were slowed.  When I manually changed the priority with task manager it fired right back up to the usual.  GPU-Z confirmed that the GPU was barely being utilized while running SMP2 before the priority change.    

Does anyone know of a program that will automatically change process priorities for Windows 7 64-bit?  I tried prfinity 2, but that didn't work for me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2010)

PowderedSugar said:


> @El Fiendo
> 
> I've been having the same problems too.  PPD has dropped by nearly half on core 14.  I think I finished 2 different 1888s and both were slowed.  When I manually changed the priority with task manager it fired right back up to the usual.  GPU-Z confirmed that the GPU was barely being utilized while running SMP2 before the priority change.
> 
> Does anyone know of a program that will automatically change process priorities for Windows 7 64-bit?  I tried prfinity 2, but that didn't work for me.



Process lasso works great for 64 bit. I was also having an issue with Prifinity2 with Win7-64.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 27, 2010)

PowderedSugar said:


> @El Fiendo
> 
> I've been having the same problems too.  PPD has dropped by nearly half on core 14.  I think I finished 2 different 1888s and both were slowed.  When I manually changed the priority with task manager it fired right back up to the usual.  GPU-Z confirmed that the GPU was barely being utilized while running SMP2 before the priority change.
> 
> Does anyone know of a program that will automatically change process priorities for Windows 7 64-bit?  I tried prfinity 2, but that didn't work for me.



El Fiendo and PowderedSugar,

I've seen the same thing where I was getting 1500 PPD on a 353 with a GTS 250.  I had to shutdown the machine and wait a few minutes, restarted and all was well.  

I used to have those problems on my ATI card (second machine in my sig) until I modified the bios to apply maximum allowable volts at the points I wanted it to.  (All in the name of stability, not craziness.)   I don't run SMP on the machine, but I do crunch with the CPU.  Now I can actually crunch, fold, AND play a game on that machine.  (It's also liquid cooled, which helps a ton!)

I'm not as familiar with Nvidia bios editing, nor have I found a tutorial written as clearly as the one for TPU's RBE for ATI cards.  But I'll root around the "internets" and see what I can find.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

if someone needs a Nvidia Bios edited PM me with the BIOS and what you want done i will have a go at it. But i will NOT be held responsible for any damage or a bad bios... Now on that note i have modded a few Nvidia Bios and haven't had any  problems


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Last updated: Wed Jan 27 00:00:03 PST 2010 (fah-web.stanford)
> 
> Easy_Rhino 1000014
> MStenholm  997748
> ...



it was another close one. id say race yea to 2 million but i need to back this rig off of folding for a bit.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

4 hours apart, yes another close one. 2 M it is.

I stopped folding for about ½ hour after I hit the 1 M since I was sure that the high frequency that's in my ears all the time was due to the folding. Hmm, it was not from my GPU so it is back on. You got your self a GTX280, I just got two shipping notices just an hour ago - one for a 250 and one for a i920. After a bit of stablility testing (crunching) I guess that a new folding rig will work for the team (and me hitting the 2 M first  )


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> 4 hours apart, yes another close one. 2 M it is.
> 
> I stopped folding for about ½ hour after I hit the 1 M since I was sure that the high frequency that's in my ears all the time was due to the folding. Hmm, it was not from my GPU so it is back on. You got your self a GTX280, I just got two shipping notices just an hour ago - one for a 250 and one for a i920. After a bit of stablility testing (crunching) I guess that a new folding rig will work for the team (and me hitting the 2 M first  )



heh, well i doubt i will be able to continue folding at this rate. i need to back off for stability sake. you can have 2 million, lets shoot for 10 million.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> heh, well i doubt i will be able to continue folding at this rate. i need to back off for stability sake. you can have 2 million, lets shoot for 10 million.



I will back down on the OC as well otherwise I doubt that any of my hardware will make it to 2 M. I just lost right audio channel


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 27, 2010)

PowderedSugar said:


> @El Fiendo
> I've been having the same problems too.  PPD has dropped by nearly half on core 14.  I think I finished 2 different 1888s and both were slowed.  When I manually changed the priority with task manager it fired right back up to the usual.  GPU-Z confirmed that the GPU was barely being utilized while running SMP2 before the priority change.
> Does anyone know of a program that will automatically change process priorities for Windows 7 64-bit?  I tried prfinity 2, but that didn't work for me.




I've got Process Lasso running (the one Buck mentions just down from your post) and the GPU clients are reported as 'High' priority in both Process Lasso and Task Manager. I shut down all the clients and restart the GPUs only and it still gives me heavily throttled production. My GTX 260 was earning 400 PPD on an 1888 while my 9600 GSOs were earning about 200 PPD. Every Core 14 they've gotten (that I've seen) has resulted in this issue. Core 11 runs 100%, so I know the priorities are set correctly (they're set the same on Core 11 as they are on Core 14).




NastyHabits said:


> El Fiendo and PowderedSugar,
> I've seen the same thing where I was getting 1500 PPD on a 353 with a GTS 250.  I had to shutdown the machine and wait a few minutes, restarted and all was well.
> I used to have those problems on my ATI card (second machine in my sig) until I modified the bios to apply maximum allowable volts at the points I wanted it to.  (All in the name of stability, not craziness.)   I don't run SMP on the machine, but I do crunch with the CPU.  Now I can actually crunch, fold, AND play a game on that machine.  (It's also liquid cooled, which helps a ton!)
> I'm not as familiar with Nvidia bios editing, nor have I found a tutorial written as clearly as the one for TPU's RBE for ATI cards.  But I'll root around the "internets" and see what I can find.



Closing and restarting the WU doesn't seem to solve it in my case, and on top of that the Core 11s are running fine. I don't think its an issue of needing the BIOS modded as its not been an issue before SMP2, and half of the time (Core 11s) its working fine. I'm completely unfamiliar with BIOS modding, so as such I'm nervous to try it. I'll keep it as an idea, but I hope I see a software / tips and tricks type solution first. I'll be scrounging foldingforum.org to see if I can spot anyone else with similar issues.


Having said all that, I'd like opinions on something.

Corsair 800 D or Lian Li P80?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 27, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I've got Process Lasso running (the one Buck mentions just down from your post) and the GPU clients are reported as 'High' priority in both Process Lasso and Task Manager. I shut down all the clients and restart the GPUs only and it still gives me heavily throttled production. My GTX 260 was earning 400 PPD on an 1888 while my 9600 GSOs were earning about 200 PPD. Every Core 14 they've gotten (that I've seen) has resulted in this issue. Core 11 runs 100%, so I know the priorities are set correctly (they're set the same on Core 11 as they are on Core 14).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  You do have problems.  I will let my back brain work on this for a bit.  In the meantime, go for the Corsair case.  It is friggin' awesome - has everything you could possibly need in a high-end case (internal mounting for a triple raditor, etc, etc), plus I like the conservative styling.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Wow!  You do have problems.  I will let my back brain work on this for a bit.  In the meantime, go for the Corsair case.  It is friggin' awesome - has everything you could possibly need in a high-end case (internal mounting for a triple raditor, etc, etc), plus I like the conservative styling.



The big question is if El Fiendo is alone with this problem or it can hit all that are running the new 6.29 and does folding on GPU at the same time. Not all are babysitting (some go on long weekends, don't they Nasty?) their rigs all the time and might not notice the drop in PPD. 

I'm currently only have a dual so the 6.29 is not for me.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The big question is if El Fiendo is alone with this problem or it can hit all that are running the new 6.29 and does folding on GPU at the same time. Not all are babysitting (some go on long weekends, don't they Nasty?) their rigs all the time and might not notice the drop in PPD.
> 
> I'm currently only have a dual so the 6.29 is not for me.



Understood.  Since I only have dual core CPU's at the moment, I'm only running the GPU clients for folding, while crunching on the CPU's.  

I find myself always one step away from the bleeding edge.  Partly due to personal policy (it's safer on well trodden ground) and partly due to financial constraints.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Understood.  Since I only have dual core CPU's at the moment, I'm only running the GPU clients for folding, while crunching on the CPU's.
> 
> I find myself always one step away from the bleeding edge.  Partly due to personal policy (it's safer on well trodden ground) and partly due to financial constraints.



Us old fart have to wait until the people that grew up with x86 make a good and safe path for us


----------



## PowderedSugar (Jan 27, 2010)

Core 11's also run perfectly fine for me.  Before SMP2, I was running SMP in Windows and everything was kosher.  At least the loss in ppd from my GPU is being made up by the gain in points from my CPU.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 27, 2010)

I was informed by LCB001 of an update to the issue a few of us are experiencing. As posted by Kasson on foldingforum.org earlier today:



> BTW, I just updated the Windows A3 core for auto-download. The new version shares processor time much better with other running processes but is a couple % slower on dedicated machines. We're working to combine the best of each version in the future.



I'm going to change out the cores tonight manually to be certain that I've got the newest, and then we'll see if that does anything to help.


----------



## PowderedSugar (Jan 27, 2010)

That is good news.  Let's hope that that does the trick.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 27, 2010)

I decided to stick my toe in the SMP waters.  I followed Buck_Nasty's instructions in the Folding Essentials thread, and installed it on my fastest PC (e8400).  It took my GPU PPD, wrung it's little neck, threw it in the mud, and stomped on it.   I guess it's only for quads, or those braver and more knowledgeable than I.  I bow to my fellow TPU folders.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

You could not resist could you?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

the new WUs for the 8core/8threads are asking me to run them but i built the i7 for crunching... looks like i am going to have to try to get another i7 for folding now


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the new WUs for the 8core/8threads are asking me to run them but i built the i7 for crunching... looks like i am going to have to try to get another i7 for folding now



Spoken like a true folding/crunching addict.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 28, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You could not resist could you?



I took the day off.  I was poking around trying to get a few more PPD out of the PC in my System settings.  (I want my pie back!)  That PC was cursed since the day I got it.  RMA'd the mobo twice.  I think I'm the only guy on the planet who dislikes his ASUS P5Q-Pro.  I'm going i7 just as soon as I can scrape together a few doubloons.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I decided to stick my toe in the SMP waters.  I followed Buck_Nasty's instructions in the Folding Essentials thread, and installed it on my fastest PC (e8400).  It took my GPU PPD, wrung it's little neck, threw it in the mud, and stomped on it.   I guess it's only for quads, or those braver and more knowledgeable than I.  I bow to my fellow TPU folders.



What are you seeing for PPD?  If you ever SMP'd before, how does it compare?  I'm getting less than half of what I used to get!  I feel like I'd get more points if I ran 2 instances of the single core client!

Is there a problem running the new SMP on dual core processors?????


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 28, 2010)

Are you including the bonus into the PPD?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 28, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm going i7 just as soon as I can scrape together a few doubloons.


Running the 1156/i7 860 platform is not a problem with the -bigadv.  Large amounts of ram may inhibit your overclock due to the IMC being on the cpu die, but you should still be able to get 3.8ghz with name brand ram. I averaged 20K PPD with my first WU. I had crashes and failed overclocks that extended the WU by 3-4 hours, so PPD would be greater in a stable environment. I will move the GPU's to another rig and run the cpu only on the next couple of WU's to see what ppd I can get.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Are you including the bonus into the PPD?



no


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What are you seeing for PPD?  If you ever SMP'd before, how does it compare?  I'm getting less than half of what I used to get!  I feel like I'd get more points if I ran 2 instances of the single core client!
> 
> Is there a problem running the new SMP on dual core processors?????



I don't know.  I didn't run it long enough to find out.  I lost over 1500 PPD with a GTX 260 running a 353.  I'm going to leave SMP for my laptop, and use the CPU's on my folding machines for crunching.  That only costs me 150-200 PPD per card.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I tried both VMWare versions 1.0 and 1.1 and I cannot get both to connect to the server and it keeps finding errors and deletes all files. It did this for a whole day on two of my i7 rigs (half of days TPF wasted). Switching back to v0.6 which looks stable at this point.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 28, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Well I tried both VMWare versions 1.0 and 1.1 and I cannot get both to connect to the server and it keeps finding errors and deletes all files. It did this for a whole day on two of my i7 rigs (half of days TPF wasted). Switching back to v0.6 wg\hich looks stable at this point.



Sorry to hear that. I was going to switch to 1.1 this morning but slept through the end of my last -bigadv WU. Maybe I did the right thing and got a few zzzs to boot.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2010)

And all I am after is the auto-save feature so I don't loose my progress if the power goes out or something.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 28, 2010)

bogmali said:


> And all I am after is the auto-save feature so I don't loose my progress if the power goes out or something.



Is this what you are looking for, should work with version 0.4 or later.

I have attached a zip folder with the scripts needed and a How To as well.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> no



The bonus that Core A3 work units get, each one gets a different multiplier, should earn you as much as if not more than you were when you take the bonus into account.



bogmali said:


> Well I tried both VMWare versions 1.0 and 1.1 and I cannot get both to connect to the server and it keeps finding errors and deletes all files. It did this for a whole day on two of my i7 rigs (half of days TPF wasted). Switching back to v0.6 which looks stable at this point.



Wow, I'm not sure what's going wrong with your image but my VM image (1.1) is running fine. Better than fine actually as its backing up regularly and running about 30-45 seconds faster per frame depending on what the GPUs are working on. On top of that, I decided to try the Langouste decoupler to help boost my production. Essentially it takes over the uploading of the work unit to Stanford, and it frees up your client to get started on a new WU faster. I'm quite happy with 1.1 so far, but I'm only 85% into the first WU so its got time to change.

I've deleted the Core A3 in my SMP folder, but it was currently working on a Core A1 (yech) so it'll be tomorrow before I can see if it helps with my GPU issue. Thankfully the Core A1 has been running almost all day so the GPUs have had room to breath. Forgive this next part, but I'm going to bold it because its pretty important so I want people to notice the crap out of it. *To get the updated Core A3 that is supposed to help with the GPU throttling issue, you must manually delete the Core from the SMP install folder. None of the current WUs actually require the updated core, so they never download it from the server. If you delete the current one and then run the client as normal, it will download the new Core A3. As always, its safest to wait until work unit completion before doing any changes.* 

As for production, we've had another 800k+ day. Once we get our hardware and these new clients sorted, I suspect we'll be making 800k easy again. HWC still suffers from a bloated PPD and probably an ego to boot, but they're nearing the end of their folding contest so they may well likely drop a fair chunk of PPD. Of course every time I go back to that site they've found another i7 to bigadv fold with. I'd have to estimate 10+ individual chips working on it. Probably as many as 15 on the high end of the estimates. Meh, keep at it guys. We've come pretty far, so no unruly peons from Canada will get us down. We've only given them false hope, which we shall crush from their souls later.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








Bogmali|27/01/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-27	|p_o_s_pc	|2,000,000
2010-01-27|	Easy_Rhino1|	1,000,000
2010-01-27|	MStenholm	|1,000,000
2010-01-27	|imperialreign|	90,000
Well, Easy Rhino got his certificate early but because I freaking hate 56k I'm going to post it up again. It's too bad most of these pictures are all really small. Aside from Easy's 1 million, we see MStenholm finish a close second in the race to 1 million they had with each other. Both earn themselves a nifty milestone and a folding badge upgrade. However, we're not done as we see pos pc roll on up with his newest milestone at 2 million points. He also earns himself a folding badge upgrade. In the following days we'll also see imperialreign earn himself his folding badge as he crests 100,000 points. All in all, a pretty action filled update. As action filled as statistics can be, that is.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice, grats to the newest millionaires and for another mil P_O_S


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Nice, grats to the newest millionaires and for another mil P_O_S



+1


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Nice, grats to the newest millionaires and for another mil P_O_S



Thank you. I hope that the next one will take less time. i920 is on its way.

A question - anyone have experience GPU folding under Windows Server 2008?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats millionaires! Keep on folding!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations to the millionaires!  (And to me for sneaking in for piece of pie)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

about time i got my 2mill lol congrats on the pie nastyhabits


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> about time i got my 2mill lol congrats on the pie nastyhabits



Thanks P_O_S_PC, and another congrats on the 2 million.  

Getting Pie these days takes well over 20K PPD.  This is a very good thing.  I got lucky and had a major run of 353's and went all day without any issues. I doubt I'll get it again until I get that 4 GPU beast I bought from Buck_Nasty running again.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 29, 2010)

Guess who was nowhere to be seen on this mornings pie chart but as of this post has not only got a piece of pie but cherry at that. 

Now can he keep it? We'll just have to wait to see if Buck or bogmali have a bigger update.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 29, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Guess who was nowhere to be seen on this mornings pie chart but as of this post has not only got a piece of pie but cherry at that.
> 
> Now can he keep it? We'll just have to wait to see if Buck or bogmali have a bigger update.



Almost 20% of the total.  Very Fiendish.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 29, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Guess who was nowhere to be seen on this mornings pie chart but as of this post has not only got a piece of pie but cherry at that.
> Now can he keep it? We'll just have to wait to see if Buck or bogmali have a bigger update.





NastyHabits said:


> Almost 20% of the total.  Very Fiendish.



Unfortunately, Buck noticed my audacious usurping and put me in my place. Still, these bigadv work units are kind of fun to see when they hit the stats, which makes me want to get more folding. Though to be able to consistently beat both Bogi and Buck, I'd probably need to almost double my farm in terms of hardware. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








N/A today.


Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-28|	dies900|	6,000
2010-01-28|	Zenith|	60,000
2010-01-28	|Darkrealms|	1,200,000
2010-01-28	|4x4n	|650,000
2010-01-28	|NastyHabits|	1,400,000
2010-01-28	|Niko084	|600,000
No milestones tonight, but quite a bit of progress has been posted up by a few members. Some of these members we'll be seeing in again in weeks, and some in just a few days.

What I think we need is another race between a couple of members. Unfortunately those seem a bit rare.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree. The -bigadv WU's are like a wild card that changes the whole game. It is amazing how close and how often the PPD changes.

*edit:*





*
Witchcraft!!!!*


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 30, 2010)

They can make things a little hard to determine where you're going to end up production wise. But with almost 10k additional above if I were running core A3, and probably 15k above core A2, these bigadv work units are pretty appealing. Our daily production should end up being augmented by these at least once a day, as it takes me just over 2 days to complete one of these now. I can only hope that if bigadv does come to Windows, is that with a switch to no VMs I would discover a little extra PPD yet. 

I eagerly await if they've got any other client releases to unleash on us. GPU3 is also due out sometime soon so perhaps this might just be a string of updated clients and augmented PPD. Hopefully so, I like free upgrades.  


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








Bogmali|29/01/10
4x4n|29/01/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Congratulations 4x4n! Breaking into the MPAs is no easy task, and you've proven your manly worth with this clear display of your computing prowess. Very nice work.


*Milestones!*



2010-01-29	|roast|	80,000
2010-01-29	|adulaamin	|50,000
2010-01-29	|briar7	|500,000
2010-01-29|	Nosada|	300,000
Tonight sees the return of a couple of names as they achieve higher personal goals. For starters we have adulaamin, whose just crested the halfway point to his folding badge. Meanwhile, briar7 has just reached the halfway point to his badge upgrade to millionaire status. These two members both exhibit a steady climb of destruction, which is a welcome addition, as destruction should be something each team has in bounds. Good work gentlemen, and thank you for your generous slaughter of all things science.  And thank you Folding@Home, for being a hobby where I can feel that I actually slaughtered science.


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 30, 2010)

I added a little something yesterday.   

I wont be as productive today though, going to be moving some things around and will have some downtime. I've been thinking about getting a Storm Sniper case, and yesterday one just showed up at my doorstep. My wife got it for my birthday, complete surprise. I guess I'll have to keep her around.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2010)

4x4n said:


> I added a little something yesterday.
> 
> I wont be as productive today though, going to be moving some things around and will have some downtime. I've been thinking about getting a Storm Sniper case, and yesterday one just showed up at my doorstep. My wife got it for my birthday, complete surprise. I guess I'll have to keep her around.



Nice, I see there was an extra 10K ppd yesterday. Where did the horsepower come from?


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 30, 2010)

GTX 275.  

I'm now running a GTX275, GTX260, GTS250, and a 8800GT. Should be over 25k ppd now. 

Got the sniper together. Really bad pics, I suck at taking them without a flash. Looks pretty plain with the flash, so I wont post any of those. Nice case and reasonably quiet with the fans at about half. The loudest thing is the 275 with the fan at 55%.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2010)

All you need is a 96 shader card to complete your collection.


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 31, 2010)

Had em. 

I used to have one rig with 2 GTS250's, 2 running 2 8800GT's, 1 with 2 9600GSO's, and 1 with 2 GTX260's. I have scaled way back on my folding, plus it was a pain in the ass to monitor that many set-ups. Just got a good deal from one of my folding buddies at XS on the 275. 

Once I get to 1 million here on TPU, I'm going to leave the 8800GT and move the rest back to XS. Got to share the wealth.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 31, 2010)

Let me be the first to congratulate Bogmali.    In the wee hours of the morning, he crossed 20,000,000. 

At the same time, El Fiendo racked up a 66,000 point bump.  In fact the whole team posted a 212,000 point peak on Kakao stats!  Way to go all you i7 folders!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate Bogmali.    In the wee hours of the morning, he crossed 20,000,000.
> 
> At the same time, El Fiendo racked up a 66,000 point bump.  In fact the whole team posted a 212,000 point peak on Kakao stats!  Way to go all you i7 folders!



+1 For Bogmali's major accomplishment. You have truly become a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 31, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate Bogmali.    In the wee hours of the morning, he crossed 20,000,000.
> 
> At the same time, El Fiendo racked up a 66,000 point bump.  In fact the whole team posted a 212,000 point peak on Kakao stats!  Way to go all you i7 folders!





BUCK NASTY said:


> +1 For Bogmali's major accomplishment. You have truly become a force to be reckoned with!



I have to be more careful. I'm just learning that 'in the wee hours of the morning', alot of other things can happen. Ones that you don't necessarily remember to boot. I have no idea where all this 7/11 material came from, and my wallet doesn't seem to be any lighter. Still, what looks to be $75 dollars of food stuffs doesn't just spawn out of your coffee table. Until I figure it out, I'm regarding my coffee table as magic. 

However, concerning Bogmali. He is a force to be reckoned with, and I think its time to start with drastic measures. If anyone else would like to take up drastic measures vs. Bogmali, please pursue that desire with all your might. I would, but history has already proven that he can hear me coming from a mile away (even when I don't openly post my intentions  ). I am looking at some upgrades that should make me more summer friendly, so we'll see where things go from there. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








Bogmali|30/01/10
4x4n|30/01/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

It would seem that your increased production has made you a serious contender for the MPAs, 4x4n. I can't stress enough how hard this can be, especially with both teams having fairly lofty entrance requirements. 


*Milestones!*



2010-01-30|	TeXBill	|1,800,000
2010-01-30|	msgclb	|9,500,000
2010-01-30	|PowderedSugar	|450,000
2010-01-30	|4x4n	|700,000
2010-01-30	|theonedub	|2,000,000
2010-01-30	|ArmoredCavalry|	30,000
2010-01-31|	bogmali	|20,000,000
Like my bigadv work unit, Bogmali crossed the finish line just after the cutoff for the 30th. However, because 20 million is such a huge number and milestone, I'll bump up his announcement to this update. Though you only get one.  

With that said, Bogmali and theonedub tear up tonight's milestones and monopolize the board. With theondub pulling in 2 million and earning himself a folding badge upgrade at the same time, he clearly sets the pace for the milestone to come. Bogmali, never one to shy away from opportunity, finishes the crowd with his dazzling display of prowess. If he keeps beating Buck every now and again, he may just close that gap and overtake someone in an unthinkable cataclysmic event. Or maybe it'd just be an awkward shuffle as he passes Buck, I don't really know. Until then, I'll just post up his milestones. 












Stats on EoC appear to be partially broken right now, so we'll see if that translates to Free-DC and if we get any pie tonight.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

Stanford is up and running again as I "speak"


----------



## bogmali (Jan 31, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Stanford is up and running again as I "speak"



I don't know bro cause I have 2 -bigadv units that I finished this morning and yet my update is only 52K at this point


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I don't know bro cause I have 2 -bigadv units that I finished this morning and yet my update is only 52K at this point



Yep, the stats servers are playing "catch up" right now. We should have big update @ 8:15PM EST in the range of 400K plus as of this writing.

Bogmali, I just wanted to post your monthly stats for the last year for everyone to see. Your rise has been meteoric and you have accomplished it all within a year. Congrats man!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 1, 2010)

Well,  I have to back down a bit.  Can't afford to burn out my main psu folding my 9800gtx.  Did 2 of them in within a year on my server.  New psu for server hopefully at end of month.  Dam folding is expensive....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 1, 2010)

What PSUs are you running to burn them out folding? I have been running the same PSU for ~2years on 1 rig and alittle over a year on another and never had a problem and i fold and crunch 24/7.

Silverstone ~2years folding/crunching had it folding 2 OC'ed 8800GT's crunching a OCed X2 4850e(at one time on a OCed Phenom X4 and another time X2 240)

OCZ ~1.5years folding 1 OC'ed 8800GT + X2 4200+(at one time a X2 5kBE) 
now the Silverstone is powering my X2 4200+ still (adding a 8800GT to it soon) 
the OCZ is powering the i7 920 and 8800GT(upgrading video card soon)


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 1, 2010)

It would seem the past few weeks have seen an increase in production for most every team. If it's not switching to bigadv, its the core A3 that's been fueling the shift most teams are sporting. Some teams are seeing more of a boost than us, as we're a fairly GPU heavy team. Having said that, when GPU3 hits we should be laughing as we slaughter man and work unit alike. Until then, we plod along to our next overtake which should be in 2 weeks time. Team HWC's contest ends today I think, so let's see if we now get a chance to start making up the 10 million they've got on us.

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|31/01/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-01-31	|bogmali	|20,000,000
2010-01-31|	DanTheBanjoman|	650,000
With Bogmali's achievement being announced last night, the milestones are quiet tonight as we only see Dan posting up some progress. Presumably with the rate we've been seeing, we'll see another millionaire before too long, as well as some tasty progress for the in between times.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 2, 2010)

The stats in general seem to be struggling, but this seems to be a recurring issue since Sunday. Vijay Pande had this to say:



> It basically looks like crontab is down on one machine and so the stats are safe, just not being updated. We'll take a look and run the stats manually a few time if needed.
> 
> Please keep in mind this is Sunday right now for us, so we don't have people on staff for this at the moment. Likely the full fix will have to wait until Monday.



So for anyone worried about possible lost units, they seem to be alright. They should be about done any fix they've been brewing. Meanwhile a couple of other bigadv work units made it in to help keep TPU at an 850k average. If Bogi's had hit today, we'd likely have seen a spike into high 900's. I'll at least admit to having fun doing these bigadv work units, though they've caused me fairly little trouble. Knocking on wood now too.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|31/01/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

And 4x4n is carrying the flag, and waving it in the face of Bogmali, msgclb and their ilk. 


*Milestones!*



2010-02-01	|hertz9753	|6,500,000
2010-02-01	|Mr._Anonymous	|20,000
2010-02-01|	dhoshaw	|4,000,000
Another folding badge upgrade comes tonight as dhoshaw hits 4 million. Just days before, dhoshaw had no room for upgrade while he sported his crazy folder badge. Hopefully if he's encountered troubles, he can regain his badge easily in the coming days. Until then, congrats on your 4 millionth point.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats dhoshaw!!! Thanks for hanging in there with us for 4 Million Points!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> The stats in general seem to be struggling, but this seems to be a recurring issue since Sunday.



Tell me about it

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1745926&postcount=7546

Grats dhoshaw for another mil


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats dhoshaw!!! Thanks for hanging in there with us for 4 Million Points!



+1


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if El Fiendo will have any interesting milestones to report today?


----------



## dhoshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

Been having a lot of trouble lately. We moved relocated our office last week, and I been having trouble keeping my #2 machine folding; it was down all weekend. 2 of my gpu's on my main machine have shut down because of eue's on the new units. Even deleting the current units won't get them running again.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 3, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> Been having a lot of trouble lately. We moved relocated our office last week, and I been having trouble keeping my #2 machine folding; it was down all weekend. 2 of my gpu's on my main machine have shut down because of eue's on the new units. Even deleting the current units won't get them running again.



Did you try deleting the cores?


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 3, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> Been having a lot of trouble lately. We moved relocated our office last week, and I been having trouble keeping my #2 machine folding; it was down all weekend. 2 of my gpu's on my main machine have shut down because of eue's on the new units. Even deleting the current units won't get them running again.



I found that when that happened to me, I had to delete the current unit files plus delete FahCore_11.exe.  Then I had to shut the machine down for a minute or two.  Only then would it restart without throwing an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error. I looked everywhere for a file storing any info, I even searched the registry.  All this on a clean machine that had never done anything but run the folding CPU client.  I guessed that the bad info was being stored in RAM and not being flushed unless I cold booted.  (Warm restarts still gave me errors).  I may be wrong, but it seemed a logical conclusion to me.


----------



## dhoshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

I just reinstalled the newest clients and I'm still geting unstable machine errors on one gpu of my 9800gx2 and also on my 9600gso. I'll try deleting files again and rebooting.

Is anyone else running the new 196.34 beta drivers?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 3, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> I just reinstalled the newest clients and I'm still geting unstable machine errors on one gpu of my 9800gx2 and also on my 9600gso. I'll try deleting files again and rebooting.
> 
> Is anyone else running the new 196.34 beta drivers?



I'm not running anything higher than 191.07.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm not running anything higher than 191.07.



+1, have both my cards at 1585 shader 24/7 for an eternity. Its been an extremely long time since I got an EUE. Im not changing them ever  seriously.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 3, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> I just reinstalled the newest clients and I'm still geting unstable machine errors on one gpu of my 9800gx2 and also on my 9600gso. I'll try deleting files again and rebooting.
> 
> Is anyone else running the new 196.34 beta drivers?



Beta drivers?  Tsk, tsk.  You should know better.    I'm running the 195.62 drivers and I'm not having any issues.


----------



## roast (Feb 3, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Beta drivers?  Tsk, tsk.  You should know better.    I'm running the 195.62 drivers and I'm not having any issues.



+1.

I updated to 196.34 Beta too, but quickly reverted back to the latest WHQL drivers because I had the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error too. Although it could have just been a bad driver install, seeing as I got a BSOD running them too.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 3, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> I just reinstalled the newest clients and I'm still geting unstable machine errors on one gpu of my 9800gx2 and also on my 9600gso. I'll try deleting files again and rebooting.
> 
> Is anyone else running the new 196.34 beta drivers?



I reverted back to 190.62 in search of stability and found it with that revision. I've been wary of switching to anything newer as I've yet to hear of a newer revision without issues.




hertz9753 said:


> I wonder if El Fiendo will have any interesting milestones to report today?



More than one actually, but I'll start with the ones pertaining to the team first. Free DC seemed to have issue yesterday, freezing rather early in the day. For instance, Buck has a 25k point production on the day. As such, some members lost out on the updates in terms of pie position. I myself should have had tasty Lime pie, only to see msgclb snatch it from my grasp. Nevertheless, Pie is pie. I'll just remember this for next time.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|02/02/10
theonedub|02/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

4x4n sees some company from another surprise MPA winner as theonedub steps up to the plate. Very nice job guys. 


*Milestones!*

Well, this is going to be kind of awkward tonight as it's going to seem like shameless self promotion. You see, because the Free-DC stats engine cratered, there actually turned out to be 0 recorded milestones for the day. None were triggered before it stopped updating. As such, the only milestones I know about for certain tonight are my own and one other. 

Tonight, both Oily and myself cross across 10 million. I can't tell you who was first, but I can tell you I overtook him for third place.  Things aren't looking rosy however, as msgclb's newfound bigadv work horse guarantees him a higher PPD and an overtake in about 2 weeks. However, congratulations Oily on an awesome milestone. 












Any missed will be caught when recorded and applied to the update on which they appear.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on the third place EL, now you just have to watch your back lol


----------



## roast (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice milestones! Great job guys. 

I crossed 90k yesterday... not particularly interesting... should be at 100k in a few days. Folding Badge, come to papa.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice, grats on you two on another mil.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats you two!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2010)

Very Nice boy's! Huge congrat's to Oily & El Fiendo!!!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 3, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Tonight, both Oily and myself cross across 10 million. I can't tell you who was first, but I can tell you I overtook him for third place.  Things aren't looking rosy however, as msgclb's newfound bigadv work horse guarantees him a higher PPD and an overtake in about 2 weeks. However, congratulations Oily on an awesome milestone.



Congrats to both Oily and El Fiendo for crossing the 10 million. El Fiendo, do you have a web cam looking at my newfound bigadv work horse? I'm puzzled at how I acquired all those points this morning! For the record I have one bigadv rig and two smp i7 rigs running and maybe today I'll have a Q6600 smp running if all goes well. How fast does a Q6600 rig have to be to successfully run one of these new smp WUs?


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 3, 2010)

My Q6600 are running at 3.4 and finish WU with about 90% of time to deadline

EDIT: About ~7000PPD with the new A3 core


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 3, 2010)

Free DC kinda puked yesterday.  I thought I'd post a crude table of the total milestones yesterday.  In addition to the two major 10M milestones, Steevo hit 4 million, and Vanyots gets joins the millionaire club.  Congrats to everyone!  


Milestones Today
4x4n passes 750,000 
BoT passes 200 
El_Fiendo passes 10,000,000 
EnergyFX passes 1,200,000 
everydayiloveu passes 400,000 
hat passes 650,000 
MStenholm passes 1,100,000 
NastyHabits passes 1,500,000 
Oily_17 passes 10,000,000 
r9 passes 200 
roast passes 90,000 
Steevo1 passes 4,000,000 
TeXBill passes 1,900,000 
vanyots passes 1,000,000 
Wile_E passes 450,000


----------



## msgclb (Feb 3, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> My Q6600 are running at 3.4 and finish WU with about 90% of time to deadline
> 
> EDIT: About ~7000PPD with the new A3 core



I just started a Q6600 @ 3.1GHz  running the A3 core with about 6600 PPD. My ETA is well within the completion time. I had this Q6600 @ 3.2GHz but with LinX the max load temp was 75C. I lowered it to 3.1GHz to bring the temp down a bit. I see my max load temps so far running the A3 core is 59C so I have some leeway.

dhoshaw asked if anyone was running the new 196.34 beta drivers. Well I installed them on this new Vista 64-bit build. I don't know what the problem is but I couldn't start my second card. When this A3 core finishes I probably will revert to 190.62.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 3, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Milestones Today
> 4x4n passes 750,000
> BoT passes 200
> El_Fiendo passes 10,000,000
> ...



U missed me. Me passes 70k


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 4, 2010)

The other thing I'll have to watch out for is Oily taking his position back.  

Yesterday was another 800k+ day, which is great PPD that we've worked hard to keep. We've got 5.5 days until we run down ATI Technologies. Let's put the boots to them and see if they grab some NV cards to boost their PPD to get us back. 

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|03/02/10
Bogmali|03/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-02-03|	El_Fiendo|	10,000,000
2010-02-03	|everydayiloveu|	400,000
2010-02-03	|Wile_E	|450,000
2010-02-03	|BoT	|500
2010-02-03	|r9	|2,000
2010-02-03	|roast	|90,000
2010-02-03	|EnergyFX	|1,200,000
2010-02-03	|TeXBill	|1,900,000
2010-02-03	|TheLaughingMan	|200,000
2010-02-03	|vanyots	|1,000,000
2010-02-03	|4x4n	|800,000
2010-02-03	|NastyHabits	|1,500,000
2010-02-03	|Oily_17	|10,000,000
2010-02-03	|Zenith	|80,000
2010-02-03	|MStenholm	|1,100,000
2010-02-03	|Steevo1	|4,000,000
2010-02-03	|hat	|650,000
2010-02-03	|iFX	|350,000
That's two days of progress posted up under one day, and quite a bit of impressive progress to be had. Aside from Oily's and my milestones, vanyots earned entrance into the F@H Millionaire club, and a folding badge upgrade. Also earning some face time was Steevo as he crosses 4 million points. If I'm not mistaken, he too also receives a folding badge upgrade. In the coming days we look as if we'll be seeing a few more millionaire posts, but until then congratulations to the additional stoners tonight.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> We've got 5.5 days until we run down ATI Technologies. Let's put the boots to them and see if they grab some NV cards to boost their PPD to get us back.



That is the ultimate definition of Irony!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2010)

Vanyots, welcome to the millionaire's club.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 5, 2010)

Msgclb snags first place pie.

Msgclb is coming for third place, second place and possibly even first place given enough time. With the aid of bigadv folding, he's put himself in contention to take whatever position he pleases. His PPD reads about 86k, but if he keeps a steady production of bigadv work units, he should level out around 95k - 105k PPD.







The trend of the team is clearly recovering which was further indicated by a repeat performance of 860k+ today. We've maintained pretty close to reaching 1 million PPD, and it'll only be a matter of time before the next member goes nuts and starts upgrading his(her?) rig(s) for F@H, along with any new members that will join. Keep it up guys, let's push hard for 1 million. With the way we've done things in the past, we'll vastly overshoot and hopefully run ourselves over some Canucks. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|04/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-02-04	|roast|	100,000
2010-02-04	|msgclb	|10,000,000
2010-02-04	|BoT	|1,000
2010-02-04	|Zenith|	90,000
2010-02-04	|Mr._Anonymous|	25,000
2010-02-04	|deathmore	|1,200,000
2010-02-04|	ERazer	|30,000

A few milestones come to light this update, starting with Mr. Anonymous as he reaches his 25k milestone and begins on the road to his next at 50k. Meanwhile, roast receives the recognition he's been working hard towards as he crosses over the 100k threshold, and can now sport a folding badge around the forum. Lastly, msgclb crosses over 10 million in mad pursuit of Oily and myself. There will soon be a 3 way slaughter for 3rd place, most likely spilling over to a fight for second. Having little room for upgrade right now, I'm left with preparing my bestest puppy dog eyes for when msg comes to run me down. 

Congrats to all the milestone achievers!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Msgclb and grats on another mil


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2010)

I am suffering for some Msgclb pwnage! Way to go man and congrats on 10 Million.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 5, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Msgclb snags first place pie.
> 
> Msgclb is coming for third place, second place and possibly even first place given enough time. With the aid of bigadv folding, he's put himself in contention to take whatever position he pleases. His PPD reads about 86k, but if he keeps a steady production of bigadv work units, he should level out around 95k - 105k PPD.
> 
> ...





bogmali said:


> Nice Msgclb and grats on another mil





BUCK NASTY said:


> I am suffering for some Msgclb pwnage! Way to go man and congrats on 10 Million.



Thanks.  I believe I got that 1st place pie because both bogmali and Buck suffered downages! This clearly shows that I've had two big -bigadv days. I'm betting I'm getting a few A3 core bonuses also. Those spikes will come more often if I can put together $200.


----------



## roast (Feb 5, 2010)

W00t! Finally got my folding badge. I put together a VGA dummy plug recently, and started using a 9800GT in conjunction with my GTX285, I guess thats how my PPD went up.

I'm whipped though, my missus decided she wanted a desktop, so I have to sacrifice my 9800 to that build for the time being.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2010)

roast said:


> W00t! Finally got my folding badge. I put together a VGA dummy plug recently, and started using a 9800GT in conjunction with my GTX285, I guess thats how my PPD went up.
> 
> I'm whipped though, my missus decided she wanted a desktop, so I have to sacrifice my 9800 to that build for the time being.



No, no - just make sure she keeps it on and folding all the time. One of my cards is in my wifes PC. I let her turn the folding of when she uses it. As you might have guessed it's not always the folding get turned on after use...


----------



## roast (Feb 5, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> No, no - just make sure she keeps it on and folding all the time. One of my cards is in my wifes PC. I let her turn the folding of when she uses it. As you might have guessed it's not always the folding get turned on after use...



I can imagine. 
The fan on the 9800 I have is very loud, thats her main concern. I may just get a Thermalright T-Rad2 and just make it passive. That might shut both of them up.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 5, 2010)

roast said:


> I can imagine.
> The fan on the 9800 I have is very loud, thats her main concern. I may just get a Thermalright T-Rad2 and just make it passive. That might shut both of them up.



I tossed around the idea of a T-Rad. And then I debated about getting Zalman coolers. After that I thought about water solutions. All would do the job, but where I have problems is I then look at the price tag and say "for XX more I can get Moar Folding Powah!!!!" Due to lack of 'corrective reminding' from third parties I now have a heat issue (subsequent roaring sound issue too) I need to solve before summer.  At the same time, I want to upgrade more so I can trounce msgclb and Bogi. 


Having said that, a  3'x3'x18" box has just arrived at my door as of 30 minutes ago.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I tossed around the idea of a T-Rad. And then I debated about getting Zalman coolers. After that I thought about water solutions. All would do the job, but where I have problems is I then look at the price tag and say "for XX more I can get Moar Folding Powah!!!!" Due to lack of 'corrective reminding' from third parties I now have a heat issue (subsequent roaring sound issue too) I need to solve before summer.  At the same time, I want to upgrade more so I can trounce msgclb and Bogi.
> 
> 
> Having said that, a  3'x3'x18" box has just arrived at my door as of 30 minutes ago.



Yes you guys have a nice fight. Bogmali just got him self a dual slot board and a pair of Xenos. What's in your box ? Something to fight of Oily?

I solved my personal heat problem by relocating my i7 rig to my workshop. 4 GHz and less then 50 C @ 1.17 V. 9800 GTX+ GPU is less then 45 C now. Was 70 C in my wifes PC with hardly none air flow. Good for now, but as you say - summertime!? There is only one lasting solution for the heat and that is to get it out off the room.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 5, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> At the same time, I want to upgrade more so I can trounce msgclb and Bogi.
> 
> 
> Having said that, a  3'x3'x18" box has just arrived at my door as of 30 minutes ago.



At is the operative word! I'd bet you got it inside so what fits in a 3'x3'x18" box? Maybe a supercomputer.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2010)

what are the Enviormental Variables to fold with ATI cards without using a CPU core? 
Could someone post them for me please. I will be folding on a 4850 if that helps


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 5, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes you guys have a nice fight. Bogmali just got him self a dual slot board and a pair of Xenos. What's in your box ? Something to fight of Oily?
> 
> I solved my personal heat problem by relocating my i7 rig to my workshop. 4 GHz and less then 50 C @ 1.17 V. 9800 GTX+ GPU is less then 45 C now. Was 70 C in my wifes PC with hardly none air flow. Good for now, but as you say - summertime!? There is only one lasting solution for the heat and that is to get it out off the room.





msgclb said:


> At is the operative word! I'd bet you got it inside so what fits in a 3'x3'x18" box? Maybe a supercomputer.




I want a dual socket and a pair of Xeons as well, but that's where the budget constraints thing comes in. I am thoroughly considering a second job right now just to help fund Project Petaflop, Operation Wetification and other projects like home renovations. 


As for what's in the box:

Its 'step 1', annodized and a whole lot of:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Having said that, a  3'x3'x18" box has just arrived at my door as of 30 minutes ago.



Hmmm, a box you say? Sorta like this one?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 5, 2010)

Buck hit the nail on the head. And that's pretty much exactly what happened when I opened it up.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are the Enviormental Variables to fold with ATI cards without using a CPU core?
> Could someone post them for me please. I will be folding on a 4850 if that helps



Here you go.  These are what I use on my 4850.  The work quite well.  Reduce the load on my CPU to less than 3% and add a bunch of stability.

BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 5, 2010)

Living in Northern California, heat is not a problem.  But, I live in an apartment and my living room sounds like a server farm.    I'm going to move my two noisiest PC's onto my balcony.  Just as soon as I get off my rear-end, hunt down my old cable crimping tool, and pass a couple of network cables through an old TV antenna hole in my wall.  I already have power outside and I bought a heavy duty extension cord with three connectors on the end. Just right for two computers and a monitor.

I'll water cool the i7 box when I build it.  That's doable because I can reuse most of the parts from the PC in my sig.   But I can't see spending the ducats on cooling a bunch of ancient cards in some cheapo boxes.  They'll live outside just fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Here you go.  These are what I use on my 4850.  The work quite well.  Reduce the load on my CPU to less than 3% and add a bunch of stability.
> 
> BROOK_YIELD 2
> CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
> ...


thanks 
I found them before you posted there all the same on mine but the FLUSH_INTERVAL is 242 on mine.  I found that in the ATI forums when i was looking. Seems that CPU usage is 0% most of the time with spikes from time to time to 4% buy GPU is 100% all the time


----------



## bogmali (Feb 6, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes you guys have a nice fight. Bogmali just got him self a dual slot board and a pair of Xeons.



That one was a no-go since the seller backed out :shadedshu.... 



El Fiendo said:


> I want to upgrade more *so I can trounce* msgclb and *Bogi*.




Tsk, tsk, tsk.....Haven't learned from your previous beatings eh:shadedshu, but you're more than welcome to upgrade bro (can't have it any other way)

Now some news from the frontlines: I come home again to an i7 rig that BSOD'd  Not sure what's wrong but the OC on that is stable Glad that the back up worked and it picked it back up from where it left off (89%)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

try setting all of the voltages to something other then Auto if you haven't already. If that doesn't help lower the speed a mhz or 2 and see if it helps


----------



## theonedub (Feb 6, 2010)

Pie Denier of Feb 2010 goes to TeXBill for consistently shutting me down in 11th place even with a card in *RMA*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

I miss my folding cards  I remember when i was getting pie and battling with Texbill for i...I have a urge to build my farm up again but i did sell alot of stuff to down size


----------



## theonedub (Feb 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I miss my folding cards  I remember when i was getting pie and battling with Texbill for i...I have a urge to build my farm up again but i did sell alot of stuff to down size



Couple GT200 cards would compliment the i7 nicely. Or you could let the other CPUs crunch and turn your i7 into a nice SMP Folder. I think GPU3 for ATI cards is still some time away


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Couple GT200 cards would compliment the i7 nicely. Or you could let the other CPUs crunch and turn your i7 into a nice SMP Folder. I think GPU3 for ATI cards is still some time away



I don't want to let any of my CPUs fold because of the crunching power they have. I am tempted to make the i7 a SMP folder doing the new WU's but then i would have to get another i7 for crunching  
Depending on the price and how much money i have i may grab a card or 2 when they come out.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 6, 2010)

I was saying pick up a couple GT200 (like a 260 216 or a single 275) Fermi is likely to be out of our budgets


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Pie Denier of Feb 2010 goes to TeXBill for consistently shutting me down in 11th place even with a card in *RMA*



You know I looked for a funny 'denied' picture, one idea being maybe get one of a granny in football gear set to block. Anyways, I'm sure my ISP thinks I'm insane after some of those searches (and their results ).

As NastyHabits pointed out in a different thread, don't ever work on your computer when you're tired. After losing 3rd place to Oily as a result, everything is back in place and I'm able to get online. Hopefully I can keep my spending in check as I continue to work on these computers.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|05/02/10
bogmali|05/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2010-02-05	|Zenith|	100,000
2010-02-05|	BoT	|2,000
2010-02-05	|ct5098	|200
2010-02-05	|imperialreign|	100,000
2010-02-05	|4x4n	|850,000
2010-02-05	|pepsi71ocean|	750,000

Last night saw a couple of our members cross 100,000 points and earn themselves a folding badge for the forums. Both Zenith and imperialreign can now start sporting their F@H-bling to help stylize and utilicize(?) their posts. Er, yeah congratulations guys. 











And next up in about 10 hours, tonight's pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrat's to Imperialreign and Zenith for 100K!!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's to Imperialreign and Zenith for 100K!!!!



It's always sweet to hit a milestone with a 1 followed by a bunch of zeros.  Congrats guys!


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice going guy's, keep up the good work !!


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 7, 2010)

Great job guys! Yesterday saw us power up to just under 900k. Hopefully we can keep angling upwards and get our million daily production. I really enjoy these bigadv work units and what they're capable of doing for the team, and also the members that have taken up folding them. The flipside of course is that they also played a part in me dropping 2 positions to 5th place. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








bogmali|06/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-02-06	|MStenholm|	1,200,000
2010-02-06	|Niko084|	650,000
2010-02-06	|AndyBroke|	150,000
2010-02-06	|Polaris573|	100,000
2010-02-06	|ct5098	|500
2010-02-06	|ArmoredCavalry|	40,000
2010-02-06	|PowderedSugar|	500,000
2010-02-06	|r9	|6,000
2010-02-06|	TeXBill|	2,000,000
Polaris 573 kicks things off as he earns himself a folding badge tonight by passing the 100k mark, while PowderedSugar is halfway to a folding badge to 1 million as he crosses 500k. Lastly, TeXBill heaps on another million onto the tally and earns himself a folding badge upgrade in the process. Congrats all, very nice work.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 7, 2010)

No pie for me, I was just getting used to it. 

Damn those 10102 wu's, getting a lot of those lately.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2010)

4x4n said:


> No pie for me, I was just getting used to it.
> 
> Damn those 10102 wu's, getting a lot of those lately.



Sorry I saw a vacancy sign. I did'nt know that the seat was taken


----------



## msgclb (Feb 7, 2010)

4x4n said:


> No pie for me, I was just getting used to it.
> 
> Damn those 10102 wu's, getting a lot of those lately.





mstenholm said:


> Sorry I saw a vacancy sign. I did'nt know that the seat was taken



Vacancy sign! I thought this was a jousting match and if you are still on your horse at the end of the day you get to sit down for a piece of pie.

It looks like El Fiendo wasn't satisfied with that 5th place so he grabbed 3rd. I'll have to do something about completing a -bigadv every 3 days.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Vacancy sign! I thought this was a jousting match and if you are still on your horse at the end of the day you get to sit down for a piece of pie.
> 
> It looks like El Fiendo wasn't satisfied with that 5th place so he grabbed 3rd. I'll have to do something about completing a -bigadv every 3 days.



LN or yet another CPU?

My pie days (all two of them) could be in danger. I had a 93% complete WU (6020) aborted. Second in two days. My succes rate might have dropped below 80% now (=no bonus). I'm not ready for -bigadv yet :shadedshu


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 8, 2010)

mgclb -

Saw the pic of your rig in an earlier post.  Very nice indeed.  Good job!

Congrats to all who got milestones.  A special shout out to TeXBill on your second million.  I remember when you passed me.  Still choking on the dust.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 8, 2010)

hey guys! i am selling an 8800gts KO edition g92 for $85 shipped! this beast is a true folder and overclocked it averaged me 6000ppd!  

so if you are looking for a cheap folding card that is an awesome producer at a killer price hit me up and check my thread

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114756


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2010)

We cracked 1 Million Points today team


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy crap did we ever break 1 million today, which is in part to the stepping up we've been doing. For instance the top 6 are all sporting a 60k+ average which is simply amazing. I notice a bunch of other names stepping up massive amounts, such as mstenholm last night who ramped it up to 40k. That's an increase of 24k in just a couple of weeks. 4x4n, whose been making waves lately on both teams, is another fine example of wild upgrades.  

Due to the nature of -bigadv, many of the top 6 will be exchanging pie depending on the day. Also, we'll likely be shorter of 1 million for most days and spike above it every now and then, however there is clear evidence we're continuing to gain momentum. By the way msgclb, my bigadv work units are down to just about 2 days 4 hours, so let's see if you can beat that. 

Now, to the victor: Cherry Pie! Loser gets consolation Lime.







*Pie!*







Buck broke a few of my ribs. 


*Winners of the MPA!*








bogmali|07/02/10
4x4n|07/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-02-07|	4x4n|	900,000
2010-02-07	|BoT	|5,000
2010-02-07	|r9	|7,000
2010-02-07	|A_Cheese_Danish	|450,000
2010-02-07	|NastyHabits	|1,600,000
2010-02-07|	ERazer	|40,000
Tonight we're taking a break from that whole milestones scene, and sticking with solely meaty progress. ERazer looks to be lining up his prey alongside a rather cheesy danish whose doing the same thing. Meanwhile 4x4n has one thing on his mind and enters the final stretch for his triumphant destruction of his 1 millionth F@H point. Great work guys. 

As for everyone else, very good job on the breaking of 1 million PPD. I'm eager to see where our altered average ends up being around. Keep it up guys!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 8, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Holy crap did we ever break 1 million today, which is in part to the stepping up we've been doing. For instance the top 6 are all sporting a 60k+ average which is simply amazing. I notice a bunch of other names stepping up massive amounts, such as mstenholm last night who ramped it up to 40k. That's an increase of 24k in just a couple of weeks. 4x4n, whose been making waves lately on both teams, is another fine example of wild upgrades.
> 
> Due to the nature of -bigadv, many of the top 6 will be exchanging pie depending on the day. Also, we'll likely be shorter of 1 million for most days and spike above it every now and then, however there is clear evidence we're continuing to gain momentum. By the way msgclb, my bigadv work units are down to just about 2 days 4 hours, so let's see if you can beat that.
> 
> ...



Look how close you were to me, then check out power meters on the houses. I bet mine is spinning 3x as fast as yours Too bad we cannot hoard the -bigadv points and release them at the moment of our choosing to make it even more interesting.

P.S. Need some help getting the 1.1 image for the -bigadv WU's working. It say's I'm connected to the server and get the "Welcome to Folding @ Home" message, then I get a no work available message. Anyone got a clue? I need to use 1.1 with 6.29 going forward, correct?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Look how close you were to me, then check out power meters on the houses. I bet mine is spinning 3x as fast as yours Too bad we cannot hoard the -bigadv points and release them at the moment of our choosing to make it even more interesting.
> 
> P.S. Need some help getting the 1.1 image for the -bigadv WU's working. It say's I'm connected to the server and get the "Welcome to Folding @ Home" message, then I get a no work available message. Anyone got a clue? I need to use 1.1 with 6.29 going forward, correct?



Most everyone doing bigadv will have to switch to 1.1 as everything pre 6.29 should start failing to get work as they switch it over. 6.29 also included an update to fix a major issue in bigadv folding so it makes sense.

As far as I know, 1.1 is solely released as 6.29 (1.0 was the prior iteration of the SMP client) so it should be working. I've noticed quite a few people reporting issue getting bigadv work units, though having said that I turned one in yesterday and immediately got a second one without issue. I went to 1.1 early as you are pretty much guaranteed not to get the A1 unit, which is alot deadlier to your PPD. At least if there are no bigadv units, you get an A3. 

Are you getting any work units at all, or just not bigadvs? I think they've been having server issues again, as I've been having trouble getting my GPUs to send and receive work, so it could be something on their end. I also seem to think they're having distribution issues do to the widespread switchover to SMP2 and increasing bigadv adoption. There are a few threads elsewhere I'm following, but no 'solutions' so far.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought this was interesting.



 	Project Rank  	Name  	Team  	Today  	Last Update  	Yesterday  	2 Days Ago  	Average  	Last 7 days  	Last 28 Days  	Wus  	Credit
597  	597 up 3  	Oily_17  	TechPowerup!  	46,662  	16,880  	72,186  	60,882  	69,318  	472,217  	1,469,646  	19,952  	10,395,935
598 	598 up 4 	msgclb 	TechPowerup! 	45,720 	16,388 	87,050 	136,625 	110,954 	746,243 	2,062,682 	19,233 	10,384,166
599 	599 	El_Fiendo 	TechPowerup! 	31,462 	11,419 	105,237 	38,920 	78,912 	484,014 	1,762,669 	14,823 	10,381,690
My next -bigadv WU will be early tomorrow. El Fiendo, when do you get your next -bigadv? Oily_17, do you have a -bigadv rig in your plans? Congrats to all!


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 9, 2010)

My next bigadv work unit will be completed in 16 hours time (from this post). Also, my 3 9600GSO clients and 1 GTX 260 client were all failing to send work for several days straight. I've now deleted their work folder and their queue.dat and they upload their work fine every time now. If anyone is having the issue where they aren't sending work units to Stanford, it may be worth a try for yourself. You will lose the unit you're working on and the one in queue. Looking back through the log though, very few of my work units actually got sent, so it was worth it to me to delete the ones stored.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








bogmali|08/02/10
4x4n|08/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2010-02-08|	r9|	9,000
2010-02-08|	TheShad0W	|500
2010-02-08	|BoT|	6,000
2010-02-08	|Nick259|	1,000
2010-02-08	|everydayiloveu|	450,000
2010-02-08	|4x4n	|950,000

Another night of narrowly missed milestones, but we get to see just how much 4x4n has ramped it up as he tacks another 50k up closer to 1 million. Meanwhile, r9 encroaches on his first milestone while everydayiloveyou sets to catch the cheesy danish of the team at 500k. Excellent work guys.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 10, 2010)

Hehehe 







We smashed ATI Technologies today, slightly ahead of schedule as I hadn't paid attention to our progress after the spike a couple of nights back. We are now 2 and 4 weeks away from our next two closest overtakes. Past that, its team HWC in 40th place who still possess a higher PPD than us. However, the past couple of days has seen a sharp dip in their output. While they still are above 1 million as of today, they may yet become a prime target. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|09/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2010-02-09|	MStenholm	|1,300,000
2010-02-09	|r9|	10,000
2010-02-09	|TheShad0W|	2,000
2010-02-09	|hertz9753	|7,000,000
2010-02-09	|King_Wookie|	350,000
2010-02-09	|Mindweaver|	500,000
2010-02-09	|BoT	|7,000
2010-02-09	|adulaamin	|60,000
2010-02-09	|Darius_Black|	150,000

Things get rolling tonight as r9 snags himself his first milestone of 10k, and will soon be upgrading it to 25k. Mindweaver followed it up with a smooth 500k points, signalling his halfway mark to the F@H Millionaire club. Meanwhile, a millionaire tonight stacks another million on the pile as if he were casually stacking firewood. We see hertz9753 crossing over 7 million, bringing his total in F@H to just over 9 million. Congrats to all with milestones tonight.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 10, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Oily_17, do you have a -bigadv rig in your plans? Congrats to all!



Not yet, but if I get my hands on a water pump, that will change 

Also been having trouble with one of my rigs, I think one of the pci-e slots has died and took out a GTX260 with it.

Will have to try it out in a different machine, but dont think it will work (was kind of pissed off yesterday when it happened, and stuck my boot in it  )


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 11, 2010)

You're looking for a water pump as well, eh Oily? GPU loop, or including your CPU as well? 

I'm pretty impressed at the amount of heat my i7 can put out if they're given half the chance, so it'll be getting an upgraded cooling soon. It currently forms the second half of my home heating solution and really helps keep the basement at 't-shirt temperatures' through the winter here.  


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|10/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2010-02-10	|TheShad0W	|3,000
2010-02-10|	ERazer|	50,000
2010-02-10	|4x4n	|1,000,000


Tonight come the milestones of a couple of members who we saw preparing for this just days prior. Erazer conquers 50k, the halfway point between a void and folding badge glory. And as a result of the actions of 4x4n, our F@H Millionaire club has grown by one again. Congrats guys, very nice work.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 11, 2010)

4x4n-grats and welcome to the club homie


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, nice to get to 1 million.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 11, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Thanks guys, nice to get to 1 million.



Congratulations indeed.  Well done.  Always nice to see another millionaire.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I miss my folding cards  I remember when i was getting pie and battling with Texbill for i...I have a urge to build my farm up again but i did sell alot of stuff to down size



well ive got an 8800gts 512 g92 KO edition for sale for cheap, bro! start rebuilding!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> well ive got an 8800gts 512 g92 KO edition for sale for cheap, bro! start rebuilding!



I gots no money i dropped it all into a diamond ring for the GF  i would rather keep my balls and get some then start rebuilding my farm. I am going to save up to buy a i3 and some new GPUs so i will rebuild it better then before


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I gots no money i dropped it all into a diamond ring for the GF  i would rather keep my balls and get some then start rebuilding my farm. I am going to save up to buy a i3 and some new GPUs so i will rebuild it better then before



A diamond ring, or THE diamond ring?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A diamond ring, or THE diamond ring?



A diamond ring. THE diamond ring comes next year


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 12, 2010)

Let me jump the gun and congratulate BUCK_NASTY for hitting a stupendous milestone today.  A big 4 and 7 zeros.  Oh yeah...


----------



## bogmali (Feb 12, 2010)

Grats BUCK.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 12, 2010)

Late night pie turned into lunch pie, depending on what timezone your at. Though I must say the pie is still tasty. The pie was also light this past day, as it seems Free-DC was having update issues (then again so did I  ). Whatever the case, we still see Buck take cherry pie and smash through a huge personal achievement.

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|11/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-02-11  |	Easy_Rhino1  |	1,100,000
2010-02-11 |	Buck_Nasty 	|40,000,000


Last night's only milestone probably stands alone considering the lack of points reported to Free-DC yesterday, but Buck was determined to let his awesomeness shine through. As Buck steps up and lays down an earth shattering 40 million, some of us (read: me) are sent spiraling into self induced self worth complexes and hysterical pregnancies. Though, without the belly aching from third parties, this milestone speaks volumes for itself. 

Congrats Buck, that's some very nice. We'll catch you yet.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 13, 2010)

Last night was another that saw decreased performance, somewhat due in part to a fair portion of the -bigadv members are encountering instability. I'm going to be installing the NotFred's image next completed bigadv, so I should be able to gauge if that's a better option for anyone having issues. Some people have reported being able to get the backups working on version 1.1, so Bogi and I should be able to get them to work as well. I'm going to replace the image I use with a redownloaded v1.1 and try it again just in case. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|12/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Heh, dominating. 


*Milestones!*



2010-02-12	|NastyHabits|	1,700,000
2010-02-12	|Wile_E	|500,000
2010-02-12	|Clement	|200
2010-02-12	|ShiBDiB	|90,000
2010-02-12	|italianlancer08|	2,000
2010-02-12	|ArmoredCavalry|	50,000

Last night saw two members turning in for milestones, the first of which was ArmoredCavalry with 50000 points. ArmoredCavalry now looks forward to earning a folding badge with a repeat performance of 50000 points. The other member earning a milestone tonight is Wile E, with the 500k milestone. Wile E has reached the last stepping point before the leap to 1 million, entrance into the F@H Millionaire club, and an upgraded folding badge. 

Congratulations to both Wile E and ArmoredCavalry.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweet. Just wish I could fold like I was at first. Just can't afford that much electricity.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Sweet. Just wish I could fold like I was at first. Just can't afford that much electricity.



No worries, the quotas don't get instated until this summer, the whippings debut in the fall, and should anyone on the team require further disciplinary action, we plan to have the facilities in place by the holiday season. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|13/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-02-13|	newtekie1|	8,500,000
2010-02-13|	PowderedSugar|	550,000
2010-02-13	|TheShad0W	|10,000
2010-02-13	|Niko084	|700,000
2010-02-13	|Nick259	|2,000
2010-02-13	|dies900	|10,000
2010-02-13	|Zenith	|150,000
2010-02-13	|dank1983man420|	7,500,000

Last night saw a couple of our newer members posting up 10000 each, which earned them their first milestones in F@H and for team TPU. Both of them seem to be working at a good clip which should not only land them 3 more milestones fairly quickly, but a folding badge for the forums here. Very nice work guys.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> *No worries, the quotas don't get instated until this summer, the whippings debut in the fall, and should anyone on the team require further disciplinary action, we plan to have the facilities in place by the holiday season.*



I like the new *"incentive"* plan.... 






Big congrat's to *dies900* and *TheShadoW* for their milestones. Thanks for folding with us!


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 15, 2010)

Yesterday saw the failure of apparently only the NVidia work unit assignment servers (though I could be wrong), which resulted in a subsequent drop of team daily output down to 308k. As of this posting the assignment server is still on the fritz, and with Monday being a holiday, its uncertain as to when the assignment server will be back up to furnish our clients with work. 

There is speculation that this is part of a result of a DOS attack on F@H that happened not too long back, though whatever the cause people are getting restless. Hopefully this isn't too problematic a fix and F@H will be up and running before too long.


*Pie!*






Heh.


*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|14/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-02-14|	Clement|	500
2010-02-14|	ERazer	|60,000
2010-02-14	|pcgolfer85	|100

Once the servers are corrected, we'll again see a much more bountiful list of progress. However, unlike most times in the past, there will not be a flood of work units all at once to overwhelm our stats board. Meanwhile, we seem to have a couple of our newest members hitting the boards tonight. Hopefully we see much more from them in the coming days once the GPU work server issue is resolved. 

I guess its down to just sitting back and waiting for them to fuel the addiction.


----------



## dhoshaw (Feb 15, 2010)

My folding efforts are going down the tube. After an abortive attempt to use the 196.34 drivers two weeks ago, my 9600GSO has never been able finish a work unit. To top it off, both of my gpu machines ran out of wu's sometime Saturday night. I got a grand total of ~3K for Sunday instead of the ~25K I should have received.  It looks like it's just my bad luck that both of my machines talk to the same dead assignment server.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> My folding efforts are going down the tube. After an abortive attempt to use the 196.34 drivers two weeks ago, my 9600GSO has never been able finish a work unit. To top it off, both of my gpu machines ran out of wu's sometime Saturday night. I got a grand total of ~3K for Sunday instead of the ~25K I should have received.  It looks like it's just my bad luck that both of my machines talk to the same dead assignment server.



You are not alone http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=13434&sid=6431263d6fc29b04e6defc5fd4a2d888&start=105

I managed go get one WU an hour ago 
(- Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.21).
[11:57:06] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[11:57:06] Loaded queue successfully.)

But my luck ran out when I tried on my other rig.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 16, 2010)

The work units did eventually start showing up again, though we still saw a sizable chunk out of our daily production for the day. With that said, pie is also served up a little funny. However, assuming we get everything back up and in full swing without much issue, we should return to more normal levels shortly. 


*Pie!*






Hmm.


*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|15/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



22010-02-15	|italianlancer08|	3,000
2010-02-15	|4x4n	|1,100,000
2010-02-15|	imperialreign	|150,000

The milestone showcase arena tonight contains the honorable mentions of those with progress, but still lacks the main attraction. With the floodgates now opened on the work units we should see some more activity. Having said that, to all those with an appearance tonight:


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 17, 2010)

Things are seemingly returning to normal as our daily output returns back to loftier heights. There's been a lot of activity by Stanford these past few weeks, including things such as new servers being installed and a whole rash of work units. Now that the playing field is clearly muddled, I'd kind of like things to settle long enough just to try and keep track of it. Having said that, I'd also like to see the next GPU client, as well as further usage of SMP2, or perhaps 'faster' VMs.   


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|16/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2010-02-16	|msgclb|	11,000,000
2010-02-16|	MStenholm	|1,400,000

Instead of the expected flood of updates, we got a couple of rather large ones instead. One in particular, by msgclb, is to the tune of 11 million points. This number alone is a huge achievement, along with the fact that its earned him third place on the team*. Congrats msgclb, I am in envy**.






* For now.
** For another day or two until my 11 mil.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 17, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Instead of the expected flood of updates, we got a couple of rather large ones instead. One in particular, by msgclb, is to the tune of 11 million points. This number alone is a huge achievement, along with the fact that its earned him third place on the team*. Congrats msgclb, I am in envy**.
> 
> * For now.
> ** For another day or two until my 11 mil.



Thanks and the world is still waiting to find out what was left at your front door.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2010)

Grats Msgclb


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 17, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Grats Msgclb



+1


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd just like to take a second and point something out. We've already succeeded February '09's monthly production by about 5,500,000. More impressively, we've done it only 17 days. The amazing growth of this team is pretty staggering, and this does a pretty good job of showing it. Very nice work everyone.

In other news, I discovered I'm not so bad at plumbing tonight.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|17/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



2010-02-17|	Darkrealms	|1,300,000
2010-02-17|	KieX|	500
2010-02-17	|BoT	|8,000
2010-02-17	|P_O_SPC	|6,000
2010-02-17	|pepsi71ocean|	800,000
2010-02-17	|TheLaughingMan|	250,000

Ah, one of the lists I've been prophesizing and on it we find ourselves a milestone. TheLaughingMan steps up to claim himself a milestone as he hands in for his 250,000th point. Great work, and congrats.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Sweet. Just wish I could fold like I was at first. Just can't afford that much electricity.



I have the opposite problem... Electricity here is really cheap one of the cheapest cities on the planet from what I can seem to find out by like 50%+.

It's the hardware I can't seem to get put together, still working on it. I hope by winter maybe I'll have my media server up and a folding/crunching rig sitting right by it in the rack.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 19, 2010)

The past couple of days has served as a pretty good indicator of how GPU heavy our team is, specifically Nvidia GPUs. Assuming Nvidia WUs were the only one's experiencing issue, its pretty safe to say that most of that drop, if not all, was due to the lack of our Nvidia cards. Considering that we have only 74 members on our team and our lofty daily output, it makes sense. Oddly enough one of the only other teams that are similar (low user count, high output) is Hardware Canucks Forum, and we still have them beat on average PPD per user. Great show guys, keep up the push.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|18/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people


*Milestones!*



 2010-02-18	|PCPraiser100|	70,000
2010-02-18	|KieX|	3,000
2010-02-18	|NastyHabits|	1,800,000
2010-02-18	|P_O_SPC	|7,000
2010-02-18	|deathmore	|1,300,000

No instances of milestones occured last night, but the effort was all clearly visible. These names here are all perfect example of excellence. Many of the names have all been shown true dedication continuously folding and returning work, or are welcomed newcomers bursting onto the scene. Though I must point out, P_o_s, I believe your client is setup wrong. This one?

Anyways, again, great work all.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder how much longer the Nvidia issue will persist? Its to a point where I wake up in the middle of the night when the coil whine goes silent. WEIRD


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I wonder how much longer the Nvidia issue will persist? Its to a point where I wake up in the middle of the night when the coil whine goes silent. WEIRD



It is annoying.  My clients are no longer hanging forever.  They do eventually start a new job.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2010)

Servers 171.67.108.11 and .21 from where I get most of my jobs have been fault less the past 3-4 days. Since 2 off my 3 folding rigs are either burned (not because of folding) or at RMA I have the time to supervice the only one running and it runs like a charme. Nock on wood.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 19, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> It is annoying.  My clients are no longer hanging forever.  They do eventually start a new job.



Mine hand for at least 30mins before getting a new job- sometimes much longer. At this point I want 1888WU since it would guarantee several hours of continuous folding.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd like to be the first one on my block to congratulate El Fiendo on passing 11 million today. 
May you have many more such accomplishments.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 20, 2010)

You know you're spending too much time on the computer when you pass out for several hours, wake up, say 'I like this song' and continue browsing the internet as nothing happened. I need to tone down what I intake on my Fridays.  




msgclb said:


> I'd like to be the first one on my block to congratulate El Fiendo on passing 11 million today.
> May you have many more such accomplishments.



Ah ha! Thanks, I however will be staying firmly behind you for the next while as apparently teeth must come first. Once my quote comes in on those (I will opt for the cheap removal via hammer method if it saves me enough) I can then refocus on computers and home repairs. There's always enough destinations for money but never enough sources it seems.  


As for yesterday, it was a pretty good day for production. We hovered just below 850k, which is pretty good considering we're matching our average from a couple of weeks ago when we had more users producing. Once the RMAs are done and back in place, we may just top back over 900k. Everyone tell your friends, with a little additional help here and there we can easily make 1 million a day and keep it there. Great job guys.  


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|19/02/10

Feel free to check my findings, I sometimes miss people

Almost got knocked from contention via Folding pie, but 4x4n rallies enough points and sneaks in for another day of dominating the MPAs. Awesome work man.  

*Milestones!*



2010-02-19	|PowderedSugar|	600,000
2010-02-19	|El_Fiendo	|11,000,000

Last night showed me attempting to steal the spotlight, and I was able to do so in terms of just milestones. For those that remember, msgclb recently achieved 11 million, and in a few more days as will Oily. This however will be the closest I am to msgclb in milestones for awhile, as he's unleashed a runaway train of points. Whatever the case, I'll take my milestone.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats El, on the 11 million .

I will have to wait ~2 more days to see if I get my _big_ boost in points


----------



## bogmali (Feb 20, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Congrats El, on the 11 million



+1


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 21, 2010)

The stats last night were a bit less than what we usually see, though as far as I can tell its on Stanford's end. As of writing this, we've already been credited with 300k+ today so we may be getting our missing points today.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








-N/A-

4x4n got knocked out of the Folding pie today, eliminating all contenders. Nice run though man.


*Milestones!*



2010-02-20	|hertz9753	|7,500,000

Unfortunately the stats issue has stunted the milestone list tonight, with hertz showing up on his path to 8 million. However, as we've already seen quite a few points turned in today, the stats may well have righted themselves. If we get all of yesterday's points, we could get a flood of milestones this Sunday.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 21, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Ah ha! Thanks, I however will be staying firmly behind you for the next while as apparently teeth must come first. Once my quote comes in on those (I will opt for the cheap removal via hammer method if it saves me enough) I can then refocus on computers and home repairs. There's always enough destinations for money but never enough sources it seems.



I prefer pliers.  Narrow-nose vise grips work well.  

BTW: Congrats on the big 11 millioin.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Ah ha! Thanks, I however will be staying firmly behind you for the next while as apparently teeth must come first. Once my quote comes in on those (I will opt for the cheap removal via hammer method if it saves me enough) I can then refocus on computers and home repairs. There's always enough destinations for money but never enough sources it seems.



A picture is worth a thousand words. Go for the diamonds(extra bling)


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 21, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> 4x4n got knocked out of the Folding pie today, eliminating all contenders. Nice run though man.



Ya, my pie eating days are over. Sold my GTX260 and I'm considering ending my folding days. These 101xx wu's are really heating up my cards, and driving up all of my temps. My GTX275 runs in the high 80's on these, and close to that with my other cards. Plus all the damn babysitting that goes with f@h. I've been folding for around 5 years now, and it hasn't changed much in the ease of use, (for lack a better description  )

I think I'm just going to use my cpu's for dc projects. The latest processors are pretty efficient and use less power than gpu's. 

Just kind of rambling here, but I'm seriously considering selling off my gpu's and just run wcg for now.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 21, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Ya, my pie eating days are over. Sold my GTX260 and I'm considering ending my folding days. These 101xx wu's are really heating up my cards, and driving up all of my temps. My GTX275 runs in the high 80's on these, and close to that with my other cards. Plus all the damn babysitting that goes with f@h. I've been folding for around 5 years now, and it hasn't changed much in the ease of use, (for lack a better description  )
> 
> I think I'm just going to use my cpu's for dc projects. The latest processors are pretty efficient and use less power than gpu's.
> 
> Just kind of rambling here, but I'm seriously considering selling off my gpu's and just run wcg for now.



I have not been folding nearly as long as you at all, but I have the same feeling. CPUs are so much more efficient and F@H seems to always be having issues of some sort. Too hard to quit though, I would need a 12 step program


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, perhaps no spike but yesterday was an average day for production. Though I have to agree, F@H is seeing alot of small issues cropping up here and there. Due to the frequency and the prolific nature of these issues, it is rather disheartening to see the project continually plagued by them. Unfortunately, it would seem that folding has a pretty firm grasp on me and as such I don't believe I'll be stopping any time soon.  

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








4x4n|21/02/10
You may have downgraded, but you may still have a few kicks in you yet.


*Milestones!*



2010-02-21  |	DanMiner  	|7,000,000
2010-02-21 	|4x4n 	|1,200,000
2010-02-21 	|dies900| 	20,000
2010-02-21 	|Munki |	25,000

The milestones for the 21st show two ends of the spectrum, the first being Munki, a relative newcomer, earning a milestone at the 25k level. On the other end, DanMiner earns his 7 millionth point after an extended run of folding at home, having first run F@H nearly 3 years ago. Congrats, and thanks to both members.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2010)

Way to go DanMiner!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 22, 2010)

Uh oh, cant get new work, hoping this isn't another issue


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I have not been folding nearly as long as you at all, but I have the same feeling. CPUs are so much more efficient and F@H seems to always be having issues of some sort. Too hard to quit though, I would need a 12 step program


This is how I feel, I got tired of dealing with all of the issues F@H had, so I uninstalled it and now I'm running Collatz Conjecture on the HD5670.  I get ~35-40k PPD and so far it has not required any "maintenance".  I attached BOINC to it, and since then I haven't touched it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Uh oh, cant get new work, hoping this isn't another issue



me 2


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 23, 2010)

I was just cruising around Kakoastats when I noticed that in the last 24 hours, msgclb posted up over 200,000 points!  Way to go!  Awesome indeed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I was just cruising around Kakoastats when I noticed that in the last 24 hours, msgclb posted up over 200,000 points!  Way to go!  Awesome indeed.


Yep, between msgclb and Bogmali, ol' Buck can't even ride shotgun anymore. I guess I should get used to sittin' in the back seat and asking "are we there yet"?

I just want to say great work on everyone's part. I have looked forward to the day when I stood in the shadow's of others for daily ppd. I hope to see many more in front of me soon.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 23, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I was just cruising around Kakoastats when I noticed that in the last 24 hours, msgclb posted up over 200,000 points!  Way to go!  Awesome indeed.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, between msgclb and Bogmali, ol' Buck can't even ride shotgun anymore. I guess I should get used to sittin' in the back seat and asking "are we there yet"?
> 
> I just want to say great work on everyone's part. I have looked forward to the day when I stood in the shadow's of others for daily ppd. I hope to see many more in front of me soon.



I guess those points has let the cats out of the bag. Last night at around 8:45 pm CST I got 56,556 points. Sometime before 9am I got 63,762 points followed by another 57,952 points sometime before 3pm. So in the last 24 hour those 3 i7 rigs along with a few video cards bagged me over 200,000 points. I'd rather have those rigs spread there output. Right now those rigs are recharging there batteries and should be ready to discharge again in a couple of days.

Buck you can come out of the shadow with another i7 rig.

*** It's not quite 200,000 points but bogmali currently has 199,258 point on free-dc.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 23, 2010)

msgclb and bogmali, I want to let you know, that if your erection lasts longer than 24 hours, seek medical attention.  BTW good job to all three of you, Buck included.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oily 17, 59,000 point's on the last update.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 23, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Oily 17, 59,000 point's on the last update.



Hertz it looks like Oily is trying to move you down another year on the threat list! 
More importantly although it probably won't show up tonight on free-dc's milestones, Oily cracked the 11 million mark with that update. 
Oily that 59k points is more than your daily production so how did you do it?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 23, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Oily that 59k points is more than your daily production so how did you do it?




Ummm......cough*****-bigadv******cough......

I should have one more hitting in approximately 3 hours


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 23, 2010)

Agreed, Bogmali and msgclb both dominated the stats tonight, accounting for almost 58% of the pie. Oily has earned himself his first bigadv, bringing another i7 into play for the team. Also, it appears that it wasn't counted in time for the pie, so it will likely be tomorrow. Very good work guys, let's keep building our arsenal. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|22/02/10

Dustyshiv steps into the now vacant spotlight and returns to the MPAs. 

*Milestones!*



 2010-02-23|	Ryo129|	350,000
2010-02-23|	Zenith|	200,000
2010-02-23|	Oily_17	|11,000,000
2010-02-23	|dies900	|25,000
2010-02-23	|Taz100420|	200
2010-02-22	|BoT	|9,000
2010-02-22	|NastyHabits|	1,900,000
2010-02-22	|ArmoredCavalry|	60,000
2010-02-22	|Niko084	|750,000
2010-02-22	|KieX|	10,000
Technically Oily's update shouldn't come until tomorrow, as it was achieved on the 23rd. However, I write the posts so I'm bending the rules tonight. We start out with Kiex and dies900, two of our most recent additions to the team, earning their 10k and 25k milestones respectively. Both of you should see your folding badge before too long, based on your current PPD. Meanwhile, Oily lands another million on his total, brining him to 11 million and closer again to the turmoil in the top 5. If his bigadv units become a mainstay, he'll easily move in and cause some trouble. Great work guys, awesome job.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cheers El, just got to get my two 260's folding again on that rig now.

Didn't want to chance anything for the first WU, but all seems stable now.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 23, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Didn't want to chance anything for the first WU, but all seems stable now.




Grats on the 11th Mil


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 24, 2010)

Speaking of stability, or perhaps a lack thereof, but I lost a bigadv at 76% due to Windows Update restart. For whatever reason the saved state, the back-ups and everything in general just failed. After much frustrated yelling, I calmed down some. 

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|23/02/10


*Milestones!*



2010-02-23|	Ryo129	|350,000
2010-02-23	|Zenith|	200,000
2010-02-23	|Oily_17|	11,000,000
2010-02-23	|dies900|	25,000
2010-02-23	|BundyR|	350,000
2010-02-23	|Taz100420|	500
2010-02-23	|1q1q	|2,000

No additional milestones happened today after the initial update that brought us Dies and Oily's milestones so with that I say:






WANT MOAR PIE!


----------



## roast (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm bummed. My GTX285 crapped out. 
I'll be stopping folding until I get an RMA from BFG.
Anyone know how long it takes for them to RMA?


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 25, 2010)

Seems like a lot of us are having difficulties lately: losing work, breaking cards - in my case - have some idiot turn off the power to my apartment.  Can't last forever.  

On the bright side, I have all 7 of my Nvidia GPU cards folding smoothly.  Kicking out 28 to 30K PPD.  I'm going to retire my 4850 from folding, at least for a while.  It's not worth the electricity, plus I play games on it while not watching Lindsey Vonn and Shawn White rip up the great white north.  To say nothing about showing the Canucks how to play hockey.  Oh yeah, in your face!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2010)

I had 2 rigs down today. One of them is my i7, which will not post now. I will be moving the GTX260's to my HTPC and work on running bigadv's with CPU only folding on this rig(ah, finally a purpose for my Asus X300LE)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Kicking out 28 to 30K PPD.



What are you talking about?  You dropped 40K on us yesterday and are at 36K for the last 24 hours!  Way to go.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I had 2 rigs down today. One of them is my i7, which will not post now. I will be moving the GTX260's to my HTPC and work on running bigadv's with CPU only folding on this rig(ah, finally a purpose for my Asus X300LE)



My i7 rigs were all running GTX260's before I set them up to run bigadv's but all of those GTX260's had a bad habit of causing me problems so I swapped them out for 9800GTX+ cards. So far those 9800GTX+ cards have been folding and have not disappointed me. Buck, maybe a GT240 card would be a good choice for your i7 rig.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 25, 2010)

All my i7 rigs have GTX260's in them and no problems running -bigadv


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 25, 2010)

I will keep my fingers crossed that mine runs OK, I just added 2x 260GTX from another rig to my i7.

Been running for over 24h so far without any problems.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 25, 2010)

I should get my 3 mil piece of pie within a week.  Man that's gonna taste good!  Should have my gtx260 in my box,  still folding of course,  within a week after that!  Can I sli a gtx260 sp216 65 with a 55?  Can't wait to fill all 5 pci-e slots I have with folders!
C'mon thebluebumblebee,  let's race for the finish!  3mil baby!


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 25, 2010)

I keep talking myself out of buying 3 more GTX 260s, as I still wouldn't have all the parts needed to build a system for them. Though I must say these EVGA cards I own are easily the best I've owned, especially the GTX 260s. They seem to run fine with my i7, though I can't be certain what's causing my bigadv issues. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








 - N/A -



*Milestones!*



2010-02-24	|King_Wookie|	400,000
2010-02-24	|BoT	|10,000
2010-02-24|	xBruce88x	|250,000

Two milestones tonight starting with BoT, a new member who seems to have had some history with several teams. BoT earned his first milestone with TPU, and with that I'd like to say welcome to the team. The second milestone was achieved by Bruce88 as he crossed over the 250k mark, 1/4 of the way to F@H Millionaire status. Good luck with the next 750k, you'll be there in no time man.  

Congrats to both Bot and Bruce88.











A quick glimpse at the current tallies of a few folks shows me that tomorrow should be seeing some big milestones too.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 26, 2010)

I just had my P6T bigadv machine crash. At first I thought the Windows Update had run against my permission. After signing back on I saw that had not occurred so I don't know what cause the crash.

I started the VM, Linux and the bigadv WU and to my amazement it started from a 42% checkpoint. I did nothing special when I started using v1.1 so this is truly good news. Of course I will now have to hold my breath until this WU completes.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 26, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I just had my P6T bigadv machine crash. At first I thought the Windows Update had run against my permission. After signing back on I saw that had not occurred so I don't know what cause the crash.
> 
> I started the VM, Linux and the bigadv WU and to my amazement it started from a 42% checkpoint. I did nothing special when I started using v1.1 so this is truly good news. Of course I will now have to hold my breath until this WU completes.



This one of the things that "scares" me about stepping into -bigadv land.  It's one thing to loose 300-1000 or so points.  Quite another thing to loose 40,000 or so points.

Make no mistake though, it's only $$$ that's keeping away from i7 madness.  I'll jump on the bandwagon as soon as I'm able.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> This one of the things that "scares" me about stepping into -bigadv land.  It's one thing to loose 300-1000 or so points.  Quite another thing to loose 40,000 or so points.
> 
> Make no mistake though, it's only $$$ that's keeping away from i7 madness.  I'll jump on the bandwagon as soon as I'm able.



In this case it would have been 59,351 points!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 26, 2010)

msgclb said:


> In this case it would have been 59,351 points!



Ouch!  Ooo, that hurts.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I should get my 3 mil piece of pie within a week.  Man that's gonna taste good!  Should have my gtx260 in my box,  still folding of course,  within a week after that!  Can I sli a gtx260 sp216 65 with a 55?  Can't wait to fill all 5 pci-e slots I have with folders!
> C'mon thebluebumblebee,  let's race for the finish!  3mil baby!



Yes, you can sli a 65nm and a 55nm GTX 260 216.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 26, 2010)

I figure I'll try notfred's solution again this next work unit completion. I hadn't used it in the past as there was an issue with the Stanford servers and distributing the folding cores. I should be able to get a good idea of what that program is like and I can get some comparatives to post up.

By the way, Mr. Habits, I do believe some girls got romped tonight.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








 bogmali|25/02/10



*Milestones!*



2010-02-25|	Taz100420|	2,000
2010-02-25	|msgclb|	12,000,000
2010-02-25	|KieX	|20,000
2010-02-25	|NastyHabits|	2,000,000
2010-02-25|	dhoshaw	|4,500,000

Things start rolling tonight as NastyHabits drops his second million making him an official F@H multimillionaire, and also earning him an upgraded badge. Meanwhile, as Msgclb crosses 12 million tonight, he stretches the gap between himself and a couple of other guys trying to chase him and third place down. Congrats to our milestone achievers.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet, grats to another Mil guys.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2010)

Way to go NastyHabits and msgclb.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> C'mon thebluebumblebee,  let's race for the finish!  3mil baby!



I just did the math.  I'd have to double my output to beat you to 3,000,000.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Way to go NastyHabits and msgclb.



Thanks.  I'm doing my GPU folding best.  

And yes, El Fiendo, the US woman's hockey team got taken to school.   Though prior to that game, the US point total vs all opponents was 40 to 2 and the Canadian total was 46 to 2.  It was truly a two team tournament.  As for the men, if the US and Canada meet for the Gold, there will be blood on the ice.  Two losses to the American men's team?  -- I simply can't imagine that going down.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Thanks.  I'm doing my GPU folding best.
> 
> And yes, El Fiendo, the US woman's hockey team got taken to school.   Though prior to that game, the US point total vs all opponents was 40 to 2 and the Canadian total was 46 to 2.  It was truly a two team tournament.  As for the men, if the US and Canada meet for the Gold, there will be blood on the ice.  Two losses to the American men's team?  -- I simply can't imagine that going down.



Yep, those girls could all likely kick my ass 10x over on the ice. I'm sure some of them have more rugged 'tournament beards' than I can grow in a week, too.

I think it was a bit of a wake-up call, because Canada was performing nowhere near where they should have been. However, it would seem that they've smartened up a bit if vs. Russia was any indicator.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 27, 2010)

sweet, looking forward to reaching a mil! hopefully i'll be getting another gpu soon, i'm thinking at least a GTS250... i wish xbox 360's could do folding... (i know gpu is too weak, at at least let it do cpu based folding)


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 1, 2010)

Make that two hockey golds, Mr. Habits. With the ending of the weekend comes a surge of an update that will encompass Friday, Saturday and Sunday with all the respective pie earned. You won't be able to repel pie of this magnitude! 

Btw guys, have a look here. If I didn't know any better, I'd say their PPD is becoming a bit more manageable for us. With Buck coming back online we should at least be averaging 900k. All wee need is a bit more of a push.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








 dustyshiv|28/02/10

The sole MPA of the entire weekend goes to Dustyshiv. 


*Milestones!*



2010-02-26|	dies900|	30,000
2010-02-26|	imperialreign	|200,000
2010-02-26	|PowderedSugar|	650,000
2010-02-26	|1q1q	|3,000
2010-02-26	|Jizzler	|1,400,000 
2010-02-27	|MStenholm	|1,500,000
2010-02-27	|ArmoredCavalry|	70,000
2010-02-27	|marvelous211|	2,000
2010-02-27	|pepsi71ocean|	850,000
2010-02-27	|Fitseries3	|500,000
2010-02-27	|t77snapshot|	500
2010-02-27	|KieX	|30,000
2010-02-27	|PCPraiser100	|80,000
2010-02-28	|Mr._Anonymous	|30,000
2010-02-28	|theonedub	|2,500,000
2010-02-28	|AndyBroke	|200,000
2010-02-28	|TheLaughingMan	|300,000
2010-02-28	|adulaamin|	70,000

With a list as mighty and impressive as this, you would expect the post to continue forth with a great number of milestones. However, surprisingly only 1 milestone was triggered in that whole boat load of progress. Fitseries3 has earned himself his 500,000th TPU folding point, likely letting his current machinations bench out a few work units. Congrats on 500k, though if you can double that count you'll score an upgraded millionaire badge on your posts, and pull up a chair in the F@H Millionaire club. So far its just a room with a single dangling lightbulb and a bunch of chairs, but we're working on renovations.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 1, 2010)

Fits @ 500K...................

What took you so long


----------



## theonedub (Mar 1, 2010)

Great work everyone, I can't believe I am back in the running for pie  The 8800GTS hasn't even had 24hrs of solid production yet!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Make that two hockey golds, Mr. Habits.



I knew from the moment the US won the first match that there was no way we were going to beat Canada in the second.  Still, kinda scared ya with that 25 second to go goal, eh?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2010)

Well,  I feel like a double winner today!  I passed 3 mil,  and Canada wins the gold!  Excellent hockey game yesterday!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 2, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I feel like a double winner today!  I passed 3 mil,  and Canada wins the gold!  Excellent hockey game yesterday!



Congrats on the 3 million.  Well done!  As for the hockey game, one of the best games ever.  I'm not even a hockey fan, and I'll remember that one for years.  Congratulations to the entire Canadian nation.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats indeed johnspack, you're also sole milestone achiever tonight. 

We're only about 11 days from our next overtake, which will correct itself by a couple of days once we start seeing Buck's points fully hitting our total again. Just past them lies another 3 teams within 7 million points of each other, so the killing ground looks set for our entrance. It shows 1.7 months total as our estimate for overtaking these next 4 teams, but I bet we can do it in less. 

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








 bogmali|01/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-01|	KieX|	40,000
2010-03-01	|Dustyshiv	|4,500,000
2010-03-01	|1q1q	|4,000
2010-03-01	|CamelJock|	3,000,000
2010-03-01	|jackintheskylinelaptop|	200


As mentioned earlier johnspack brings in the team's lone milestone tonight, presented along side some progress of his teammates. His addition of 1 million to his total brings him to 3 milion, and further edges him into the realm of F@H Multimillionaire status. Congrats man.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 2, 2010)

Alright team my 2 i7 rigs are going to be shutdown today and I will fire them back up when I return on the 18th. I will be gone for training.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2010)

Way to go johnspack.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2010)

question for all the leet F@H haxors..i recently started folding again on my 275's,can anyone that uses the same cards as i do tell me if they overclock thre cards to fold and if so what kind of clocks are they running? im running 633 core and 1620 shader because i heard the shader clocks gets more ppd,any truth to this?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 2, 2010)

There have been benchmarks that show that raising the Core, Shader, and Mem clocks all increase performance. However, the shader clock is the most beneficial when it comes to increasing PPD. So much that some people even down clock the core to get higher shader clocks. 

As for folding on GTX 275s, I run both mine at 648core, 1585 shader, and 1152 mem. Each one is good for about 8.5-9k PPD on average. I suppose my OC is conservative compared to others, but these run 24/7 and have done so for some time now without one EUE regardless of what WU.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 2, 2010)

My 275's run at 633-1656-1008.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww, tagged on another 4k PPD, see if I can get myself some pie in the nearing future.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> My 275's run at 633-1656-1008.



 Looks like my OC is really conservative. Maybe I should bump them up? The whine gets so high pitched after it cracks 1600 though, makes me nervous to leave it there 24/7


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 3, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Aww, tagged on another 4k PPD, see if I can get myself some pie in the nearing future.



If you can pull that off, I expect to see some MPAs from you as well. I notice today you were in the top 10 for WCG yesterday, so it seems pretty likely this would happen.

Hey Bogi, training for what?


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








 -N/A-


*Milestones!*



2010-03-02	|Taz100420	|3,000
2010-03-02	|TeXBill	|2,500,000
2010-03-02	|1q1q	|7,000
2010-03-02	|marvelous211|	3,000
2010-03-02	|Niko084	|800,000
2010-03-02	|PowderedSugar|	700,000
2010-03-02	|hertz9753	|8,000,000

Another millionaire steals the show tonight by posting up the sole milestone amidst the updates. This teammate is none other than hertz9753, who earns himself his 8 million milestone. Congrats man.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> If you can pull that off, I expect to see some MPAs from you as well.



MPA?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 3, 2010)

niko084 said:


> MPA?



The Multi Pie Achievement, where you earn pie in both WCG and F@H. You got the WCG pie last night, and with the addition of that 4k PPD you should move you up at least 2 spots in the F@H standings. You're not too far out of the top 10 because of it.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> The Multi Pie Achievement, where you earn pie in both WCG and F@H. You got the WCG pie last night, and with the addition of that 4k PPD you should move you up at least 2 spots in the F@H standings. You're not too far out of the top 10 because of it.



Well hopefully, switching out a few other cards here soon as well!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 3, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Hey Bogi, training for what?



Work related.........That's all I am at liberty to say

See avatar for what kind of work


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Work related.........That's all I am at liberty to say
> 
> See avatar for what kind of work



YOU should have to pay to do that, in Hawaii, in March!


----------



## msgclb (Mar 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> YOU should have to pay to do that, in Hawaii, in March!



No, you, I and the rest of us pay to do that!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> No, you, I and the rest of us pay to do that!



I know, but since it's in Hawaii and it's March, HE should have to pay!  Alaska, no problem.  Heck, even Florida has been colder than the PNW this winter.

j/k Bog.  Enjoy your training.

USN 1982-1988


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> j/k Bog.  Enjoy your training.


Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane?  I never could understand that.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 4, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane?  I never could understand that.




It's the RUSH......and having the guts to take another step (when you're standing by the door)


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 4, 2010)

bogmali said:


> It's the RUSH......and having the guts to take another step (when you're standing by the door)



I understand the rush.  I used to race motocross and GP road bikes.  I still ski the steep and the deep, and huck my mountain bike off of large rocks.  It's just that I prefer my thrills closer to the ground.   I can only sit back and admire those who take their thrills in mid-air.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 4, 2010)

bogmali said:


> It's the RUSH......



Me? I prefer spoon-fighting.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








theonedub|03/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-03|	Taz100420	|4,000
2010-03-03	|Wile_E|	550,000
2010-03-03	|briar7|	550,000
2010-03-03	|thebluebumblebee|	3,000,000
2010-03-03	|DanTheBanjoman	|700,000
2010-03-03	|KieX	|50,000

Tonight starts out with a milestone landed by Kiex as he crosses the halfway point to his forum badge for F@H. If all goes well, he'll be brandishing his badge in 1-2 weeks. Also tonight, thebluebumblebee struts his millionaire stuff as he deftly lays down another million points to bring himself to 3 million. Great stuff guys.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nah diving is awesome, my first few times were with a few AF guys while I was in C.A.P.

On that note, added another GT240 for another 4k PPD 
BTW: This is a great really efficient cool running folder, these cards are not even clocked yet and they are the cheaper DDR3 models.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh boy.  I must be losing it.  I just noticed thebluebumblebee hit 3,000,000.  Congratulations!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|04/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-04|	Taz100420	|5,000
2010-03-04	|1q1q	|8,000
2010-03-04|	Easy_Rhino1|	1,200,000
2010-03-04	|AthlonX2	|650,000

And for tonight? No milestones. Check back tomorrow for milestone action.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 5, 2010)

Added that 2nd GT240, still not quite enough....

Might be able to add another one here in a week or so.
I'm really mad this GTS250 I have I can't set the shader clocks on, it's only giving me around 5.5-6k PPD... 

Kicked on another GTS250, maybe this will break the wall down here over the weekend and I'll get my MPA!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll start out by assuring everyone that this isn't a regular thing. However I come tonight with another 3 day round up, and some pie that will serve as main courses for those of us looking for something a little less dessert-y. 


*Pie!*






Aww yea meat! Our points will be down while Bogi jumps out of things, but he'll be back before long. It would seem however, that HWC continues to decline in points for various reasons. They're now hovering at around 900k for a 24 hour average, but they also have a total of 17 million on us. We aren't too far from being able to catch them in output, though that buffer may take a while to whittle down.


*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|05/03/10|06/03/10|07/03/10

Dusty has not only earned pie all three days, he's run away with the show. In fact, I'm so impressed with his performance that I am now arbitrarily making an award and giving it to him. In a nod to his winning in triplicate, and to the true power of three, I award him The Pie-Force!







*Milestones!*



2010-03-07|	dank1983man420	|8,000,000
2010-03-07|	Niko084|	850,000
2010-03-06	|dies900	|40,000
2010-03-06	|ArmoredCavalry|	80,000
2010-03-06	|msgclb	|13,000,000
2010-03-06	|PowderedSugar|	750,000
2010-03-06	|KieX|	60,000

The milestones are deceiving tonight, as its a shorter list than one would expect for 3 days. However, in this list are two millionaires just looking to action-pack it up a notch. First off we have dank1983 hitting his 8 millionth, a number he steam rolls past as he shoots onward towards 10 million. Msgclb on the other hand hits 13 million with seemingly little effort, and sets the precedent for those who are hot on his heels. Unfortunately, both Oily and myself will be playing catch up while his production is through the roof as we have both failed to keep him within 1 million points of us. Excellent work guys!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats to dank1983man420 and msgclb for stupendous multi-millionaire milestones!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Congrats to dank1983man420 mand msgclb for stupendous multi-millionaire milestones!



+1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome pies there El Fiendo. Congrats to dank1983man420 and msgclb for posting new milestones. You guy's are burning up the charts!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 8, 2010)

I just hope Dusty uses the power of the Pie-Force for good.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Awesome pies there El Fiendo. Congrats to dank1983man420 and msgclb for posting new milestones. You guy's are burning up the charts!



Thanks but Buck congrats for your 42 million that doesn't seem to rate a milestone.

I noticed you eliminated all the team threats but you have some work to do with some project threats!


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats to dank1983man420 and msgclb.  El Fiendo, you had me confused with the military dates on your pie charts.  At first I thought they were projections.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 9, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats to dank1983man420 and msgclb.  El Fiendo, you had me confused with the military dates on your pie charts.  At first I thought they were projections.



I believe those are what we in the US call International dates. The military might also use that format but it has been so long since I was in the service I don't remember.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Thanks but Buck congrats for your 42 million that doesn't seem to rate a milestone.
> I noticed you eliminated all the team threats but you have some work to do with some project threats!



I think his milestones on Free-DC itself only come every 10 million now, though I can't remember when they start doing that. Looking back, he didn't have a 41 million either. 



hertz9753 said:


> Congrats to dank1983man420 and msgclb.  El Fiendo, you had me confused with the military dates on your pie charts.  At first I thought they were projections.





msgclb said:


> I believe those are what we in the US call International dates. The military might also use that format but it has been so long since I was in the service I don't remember.



Well, its decidedly less cool. Where I work all worksheets I do get dated like that. Habit. 

Also, I found out tonight that uploading a bigadv work unit whilst running through a house will likely get you knifed in the back as you lag on the wall. The uploading of the bigadvs kills my internet every time. Anyone else uploading these suckers notice severe network slowdowns? I don't recall them in the past, but it could've never cropped up. Oh, and by the way guys, HWC only had 40k on us today.  


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|08/03/10
msgclb|08/03/10

Welcome back to the MPAs Msg, very nice work.  

*Milestones!*



2010-03-08	|option350z	|500
2010-03-08|	KieX	|70,000

The night sneaked by without milestones, perhaps taking a rest from the bludgeoning that was last night.  However Kiex looks to be racing along to his folding badge, and we also see the first kick of one of our newest members. Welcome aboard option, do partake in the team merriment as we continue to steam roll hapless bystanders on the way to the top.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 9, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh, and by the way guys, HWC only had 40k on us today.



YES!  Now if we can just quietly sneak up on them, then bring out the hammer. The big one.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 9, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> YES!  Now if we can just quietly sneak up on them, then bring out the hammer. The big one.



Should be able to when I get back to WA. Right now I have 2 rigs turned off that would normally produce 2 bigadv pts on top of the 2 gpu's each rig houses (2 275 and 2 260). I am still waiting for h2o parts to get to my house to get the 4th i7 rig going along with my 2 9800GX2's.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 10, 2010)

According to EoC stats, we pushed out just shy of 1 million points today guys. According to Free-DC, the top 6 for yesterday all brought in more than 70000 points each. Gotta love them bigadv work units.  

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|09/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-09|	newtekie1	|9,000,000
2010-03-09	|777	|10,000
2010-03-09|	Necrofire|	1,000
2010-03-09|	Phaux|	500
2010-03-09|	King_Wookie|	450,000

Tonight we see the first milestone of 777, one of TPU's newest as he snags his 10 thousandth point. From the sounds of it, he'll be a name we see rocket up the charts. Also, tonight sees Newtekie1 grab his 9 millionth. Newtekie still remains an anchor for our F@H team, weighing in at almost 3 years of folding. Much respect for sticking it to the work units for so long, as well as a nice lofty point total. Congrats to you both.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 11, 2010)

In another 3 days, we'll be running down another team and cresting the hill into the lands of the top 40. Keep it up guys, we've been tearing up the charts in one long juggernaut run from 100th place.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|10/03/10
msgclb|10/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-10	|Necrofire|	2,000
2010-03-10	|El_Fiendo|	12,000,000
2010-03-10	|imperialreign|	250,000
2010-03-10	|1q1q	|9,000

Two milestones surface tonight, starting with imperialreign as he dashes past 250,000. He's now 1/4 of the way down the long road to becoming a millionaire, but I have little doubt of him making it. The other milestone, is myself earning a number that was 12x my aspirations of a year ago. Yet I now desire to somehow outpace myself, as well as that dastardly Oily, who missed the milestones today by mere seconds. He'll likely have earned it next update, but until then I've got the lead on him. In 2 days however...

Congrats Imperial.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrat's to El Fiendo on 12 million points *and* for having a such an extensive vocabulary. Your choice of the word "juggernaut" has made my day! Congrat's again my friend!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats El Fiendo.....

Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## msgclb (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats El Fiendo and I see oily_17 made it to the 12 million club this morning.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats to imperialreign and El Fiendo, our Wordmaster.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Congrats to imperialreign and El Fiendo, our Wordmaster.



+1


----------



## bogmali (Mar 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Congrats to imperialreign and El Fiendo, our Wordmaster.



+2


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 12, 2010)

1,111,124 according to EoC.  

Very nice work everyone, its great to see the team steeling themselves and the team improving. There's been an upward trend in the active members due to mostly an influx of new members. This, mixed with the bigadvs have helped spike us well above our previous best. However, our average PPD should be moving closer and closer to that 1 million mark, and may well just stay up there if it gets there.


*Pie!*






Very nice work 777, you sure have a hell of an entrance.


*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|11/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-11|	Necrofire|	3,000
2010-03-11	|Niko084	|900,000
2010-03-11|	Oily_17	|12,000,000
2010-03-11|	1q1q|	10,000
2010-03-11	|KieX	|80,000
2010-03-11	|PowderedSugar|	800,000
2010-03-11	|hertz9753	|8,500,000
2010-03-11	|italianlancer08	|4,000
2010-03-11	|jasper1605|	10,000
2010-03-11	|777|	50,000

Tonight is buzzing with activity, starting out with some more new additions to the team who are earning their first milestone at 10k. Both 1q1q and jasper1605 have now started down the road of F@H glory. Meanwhile 777 has decided he's too good to hit all the milestones and has indeed skipped over 25k in favor of 50k. His go for the throat attitude should slaughter many a work unit and do him well in the standings. Lastly, Oily crossed 12 million in the very first hours of the 11th, trailing me by mere hours. If I don't change something quick, Oily will be leading me through the millions. Congrats to all, there's alot of nice work posted up there tonight.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice work everyone.  A special tip of the hat to our new members.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 12, 2010)

We may be in for some rough times for a while; Stanford is reporting a shortage of work units here. I've got 2 gpus idle right now because they can't get work. I've got another one that started throwing eue's this morning.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Nice work everyone.  A special tip of the hat to our new members.



+1


----------



## bogmali (Mar 12, 2010)

Grats to Oily for his 12th Mil. Cheers m8


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 12, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> We may be in for some rough times for a while; Stanford is reporting a shortage of work units here. I've got 2 gpus idle right now because they can't get work. I've got another one that started throwing eue's this morning.




I have found this before and the best way to get WU's seems to be shutting the clients down for awhile and then restarting them.They seem to hang forever trying to get work until shut down.



bogmali said:


> Grats to Oily for his 12th Mil. Cheers m8



Cheers Bogi, we are still in your shadow


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 13, 2010)

As of this posting we're 7 hours shy of running down our closest competitor, and thus we're just short of a top 40 ranking. On top of that, there are another 2 targets within about a month time to overtake so we should have plenty to look forward to in terms of goals in the coming month. A couple of notable names from our upcoming conquests are OcUK and Team Engadget. Let's do our best to show them what TPU is made of.

As for the short term, I can only hope I'm as good as I think I may be and that I don't bork anything up these next couple of days. These components are a little much for me to just write off, so I'll be doing a lot of triple checking.   


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|12/03/10
Msgclb helps dethrone dusty for the day, but can he keep him out over time?

*Milestones!*



2010-03-12|	777|	60,000
2010-03-12	|Necrofire	|4,000
2010-03-12	|RX-7	|40,000
2010-03-12	|Bucketface|	3,000
2010-03-12|	Phaux	|1,000

While no milestones were triggered, the progress updates highlight the flurry of activity coming from some of our newest members to the team. Very good work guys, with enough manpower our army will rise up to make even the top 10 tremble. Or at least we may just do something similar, but I'm hoping to cause some anxiety. At the rate we've been moving these past months, I wouldn't be surprised if we have been.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 14, 2010)

Been trying to get my rigs reconfigured after getting my Sapphire HD5850 Toxic in. Had to do some gpu shuffling so that I could fit the 5850 in my main rig with one of my 9800GX2s.

Then the fun began. The ATI installer would blue screen every time. Finally found the solution by googling: there was a conflict with a mfc dll installed by VS2008. OK, so now I had the 5850 running, on to installing the nvidia drivers. No luck there either; BSOD. The windows update drivers work, but I don't have physx; my Mass Effect 2 won't start without physx. I've been working 2 days on this and my avg ppd is taking a beating.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/508305-howto-ati-nvidia-physx-guide.html  I don't know if this will help, since you are using an x2 card.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 14, 2010)

We've moved up in placing, and with that comes a new team on our overtake list. This new team is the Dutch Power Cows. 

Oh, and we slaughtered HWC by 60k tonight. Their PPD has been seeing a severe downward trend, and its recently plummeted resulting in tonight's outcome. I'm glad they passed us, we only had so many teams ahead of us to rundown so the addition of their team has prolonged the fun. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|13/03/10
dustyshiv|13/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-13|	jasper1605	|20,000
2010-03-13	|everydayiloveu	|500,000
2010-03-13	|TheLaughingMan	|350,000
2010-03-13	|KieX	|90,000

Everydayiloveu has just earned his 500k milestone tonight, putting him halfway down the road to the F@H Millionaire club. This next gap will be a long slog through a large jump of points, but the end is worth it. We have Hawaiian Punch and pie every day available at the F@H Millionaire clubhouse. That and you know you helped science out a good bit, but whatever your motivation I look forward to seeing you there. Until then, congrats on 500k. Kiex and Jasper, it looks like we'll be seeing your names up here again soon as well.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonight's pie highlights some of the bigadv users claiming the top 3 places, all in front of Buck who takes 4th.  I suppose we are living in odd times, I just never thought I'd see the day.   

With a little luck, I may be making my daily entry a little bit more viable for such positions of prestige. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|14/03/10
dustyshiv|14/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-14|	jasper1605	|25,000
2010-03-14	|777	|70,000

Jasper1605 has claimed his 25k milestone, which shouldn't be a surprise considering we saw him lining it up last night. Congratulations on your achievement, you should reach 100k in no time and thus earn your forum folding badge. Speaking of lining up milestones, we see 777 rocketing towards 100k and looks to be only a matter of a few days before he blasts past it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 16, 2010)

We've beaten HWC today by 60k yet again, and they've got another 30 members on us. I suppose it helps that our top 4 all sport a PPD higher than than their top producer, but I also think that Team TPU just wants the lead more than they do. We even know that we are running at a reduced capacity that will change in the coming weeks, so we may just show up in their mirror and give them a scare.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|15/03/10
dustyshiv|15/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-15	|BoT	|20,000
2010-03-15	|deathmore	|1,400,000
2010-03-15	|777	|90,000
2010-03-15	|RX-7	|50,000
2010-03-15	|ArmoredCavalry|	90,000
2010-03-15	|NastyHabits	|2,500,000
2010-03-15	|PowderedSugar|	850,000

The flurry of updates for the most stop short of milestones, with a few like 777 and Armored Cavalry teetering on the brink of 100k. However, tonight we do see RX-7 snagging the lone milestone as he packs away 50,000 points. Very nice sir.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 16, 2010)

Would anyone loan me $1100? Probably not. I guess that I'll have to lower my expectations.





There are reports that AMD's new Phenom II X6 “Thuban” Processor will start selling in April. Hopefully it will be affordable and can run the bigadv WUs.

Here's a Google translation showing off the Phenom II X6 "Thuban" Processor.

AMD Thuban Processors: Six-Core Phenom II’s Coming in April


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to hearing how well the 980X does bigadv


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd love to grab two 6 core Xeons and an EVGA Classified SR-2. Unfortunately its seemingly nowhere near cost effective in any way shape or form so I won't be able to sell myself on it. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|16/03/10
dustyshiv|16/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-16|	KieX|	100,000
2010-03-16|	Darkrealms|	1,400,000
2010-03-16	|msgclb	|14,000,000
2010-03-16|	777|	100,000

The list tonight is a short list thats packed full of triggered milestones. First we have Kiex and 777 both earning the 100,000 point milestone, and both should now be able to sport their folding badges on the forum here. Meanwhile, msgclb wields a number that is likely fueled by a machine powered by the fires of hell itself. Or perhaps just conventional electricity, but his 14 million milestone is definitely a respectable number. Very nice work guys, congratulations.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 17, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'd love to grab two 6 core Xeons and an EVGA Classified SR-2. Unfortunately its seemingly nowhere near cost effective in any way shape or form so I won't be able to sell myself on it.



This morning my inbox had an advertisement for the EVGA Classified SR-2. The MSRP is only $599.99. Throw in the two Xeons, the PSU, the GPUs, the memory and possible a case then I'd need a job.

 And yes my machines are putting me in the poor house using just conventional electricity.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats msgclb, 777 and Kiex.


----------



## KieX (Mar 17, 2010)

So happy to finally reach the 100K and sport the badge on the forum! In the next couple of months I should be making a new computer so if all goes well I should be able to at least double my PPD. Won't be amazing PPD, but they will be consistent


----------



## niko084 (Mar 17, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This morning my inbox had an advertisement for the EVGA Classified SR-2. The MSRP is only $599.99. Throw in the two Xeons, the PSU, the GPUs, the memory and possible a case then I'd need a job.
> 
> And yes my machines are putting me in the poor house using just conventional electricity.



That's exactly what I have a customer of mine waiting for!
I can't wait for it all to be released so I can build it, clock it, water it and then when his software supports cuda on the next major update here.

Ohh, I can't wait, and yes I'll post pics.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This morning my inbox had an advertisement for the EVGA Classified SR-2. The MSRP is only $599.99. Throw in the two Xeons, the PSU, the GPUs, the memory and possible a case then I'd need a job.
> 
> And yes my machines are putting me in the poor house using just conventional electricity.



You should really try the hell-fire, its supposed to be emission efficient and pretty much is a renewable resource. Cheap too, only need a soul.



niko084 said:


> That's exactly what I have a customer of mine waiting for!
> I can't wait for it all to be released so I can build it, clock it, water it and then when his software supports cuda on the next major update here.
> 
> Ohh, I can't wait, and yes I'll post pics.



Speaking of souls and the use of them as bartering chips...


----------



## msgclb (Mar 17, 2010)

niko084 said:


> That's exactly what I have a customer of mine waiting for!
> I can't wait for it all to be released so I can build it, clock it, water it and then when his software supports cuda on the next major update here.
> 
> Ohh, I can't wait, and yes I'll post pics.



Hopefully you can find a EVGA "HPATX" capable case.






And a EVGA Classified SP2 PSU.






It will be interesting to see all this in one package.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 17, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Congrats msgclb, 777 and Kiex.



+1

I just love all those zeros!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 17, 2010)

El Fiendo and msgclib:

Forget that EVGA board.  Pimp your PC.  Get the ASUS P7F7-E and throw in 4 Tesla C1060 cards at only $1500 a piece   .  Oh, I forgot, that cost justification thing.  My bad.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2010)

I just want to know if 2 Scythe Susano will fit on the SR-2.  If the SR-2 was setup on a bench (who's got a case that will fit it, besides Mountain Mods) and that cooler was used, do you think that you would have to tie it down if you cranked up all those fans?  BTW, what is/was the SR-1?


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Congrats msgclb, 777 and Kiex.



Good job guys.  Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think msgclb is only the third person on the team to post over 400,000 pts in a three day period.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 18, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> El Fiendo and msgclib:
> 
> Forget that EVGA board.  Pimp your PC.  Get the ASUS P7F7-E and throw in 4 Tesla C1060 cards at only $1500 a piece   .  Oh, I forgot, that cost justification thing.  My bad.





thebluebumblebee said:


> I just want to know if 2 Scythe Susano will fit on the SR-2.  If the SR-2 was setup on a bench (who's got a case that will fit it, besides Mountain Mods) and that cooler was used, do you think that you would have to tie it down if you cranked up all those fans?  BTW, what is/was the SR-1?



You could make a VTOL motherboard and possibly carry small creatures with it. This may just be what I use to justify buying this board. I'm thinking Guinea pigs. It'd fold in its off time of course.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|17/03/10
dustyshiv|17/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-17	|BundyR|	400,000
2010-03-17	|vanyots	|1,100,000
2010-03-17	|iamgary11111	|5,000
2010-03-17	|dhoshaw|	5,000,000

The listing tonight showcases yet another millionaire, this time dhoshaw as he completes 5 million points with TPU where the majority of his points lay. Glad to have you aboard and folding with us, and congratulations on a very nice milestone.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BTW, what is/was the SR-1?



I don't know.  But the SR-71 was known as the "Blackbird".  Fastest plane ever.

PS: Congrats to dhoshaw for his multi-million milestone.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats dhoshaw.  

I'm also going to give a shout out to vanyots for 1.1 million.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 19, 2010)

I like this upward trend we're seeing, because even though we know we're missing some power from a few members, we're still moving along steadily. One thing Team TPU has is amazing consistency at keeping such a spectacular PPD. We've got a good, dedicated bunch. 

By the way, we thrashed HWC by about 142k today.  

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|18/03/10
dustyshiv|18/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-18|	Niko084	|950,000
2010-03-18	|RX-7|	60,000
2010-03-18|	TeXBill	|3,000,000
2010-03-18	|Phaux	|4,000
2010-03-18|	Bucketface	|4,000

The third millionaire in as many nights earns himself a new milestone and keeps the streak alive. This time we have TeXBill earning an almighty 3 million. An honorable mention will go out to Niko084 whose just short of his millionth folding point and F@H Millionaire status. You're in the home stretch with this last 50k to aquire, very nice work man. Congratulations, TeXBill.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 20, 2010)

Long, crazy night. With random lap dances and everyone getting thrown out of the bar, there almost seems like there's little left for excitement today. However, I find that yet again we've bested HWC in output. They now only stand 20,000 PPD away from us being on their threat list. It may be tough to beat the likes of EVGA or OCN for the Chimp Challenge, but we may just be able to get enough extra steam to close in on the northern folders.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|19/03/10
dustyshiv|19/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-19	|Phaux	|7,000
2010-03-19	|MStenholm	|1,600,000
2010-03-19	|jasper1605|	30,000
2010-03-19	|777	|150,000
2010-03-19|	BoT	|25,000

Tonight's milestone comes from a relatively new member who has just reached his second milestone for TPU. BoT snags 25k with TPU tonight, but in actuality has well over 1 million points spread across several teams. Glad to have you tossing some weight around with us man.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 21, 2010)

After the debauchery and absolute ridiculousness of the night before, I should have known better than to go out last night. All I can say is ' :shadedshu ->  ' 

Sigh, one  for the money, two  for the road.

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|20/03/10
dustyshiv|20/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-20	|hertz9753	|9,000,000
2010-03-20|	iamgary11111|	6,000
2010-03-20	|PowderedSugar	|900,000
2010-03-20	|King_Wookie	|500,000

2 milestones tonight as the King of the Wookies starts things off with a little 500,000 points action. He now faces a daunting 500,000 point jump until his next milestone, however with his next one comes an upgrade in his folding badge. Meanwhile hertz9753 finishes the night with another shout out to the millions. His 9 millionth for TPU comes in tonight and rocks the house, which is added to his 2 million he earned in the past. Very nice, and congratulations to you both.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 21, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> After the debauchery and absolute ridiculousness of the night before, I should have known better than to go out last night. All I can say is ' :shadedshu ->  '
> 
> Sigh, one  for the money, two  for the road.
> 
> ...



Yes, a *shout out* to hertz9753 on his 9 million and to King Wookie for his 500,000 points. 

And El Fiendo I hope your  feels better before tonight's pie is baked and ready to serve.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 21, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Yes, a *shout out* to hertz9753 on his 9 million and to King Wookie for his 500,000 points.
> 
> And El Fiendo I hope your  feels better before tonight's pie is baked and ready to serve.



+1.  Love all those zeros.  El Fiendo, take care of that headache.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 22, 2010)

No worse for wear, it was gone within an hour. I'm now more miffed about how much money. 

But I'll call it a preemptive celebration for a little bit of ing the team did tonight. 






We may have to polish that '4.6 years' part of the picture, but that will come with time. However with HWC seeing an inexplicable drop to 650,000 tonight, an overtake may well come about quicker than expected. Whatever the case, our daily PPD still stands to increase over the coming weeks and we've yet to find our average. An excellent show by everyone.  

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|21/03/10
dustyshiv|21/03/10

*Milestones!*



2010-03-21|	kisr10|	1,000
2010-03-21	|PCPraiser100	|90,000
2010-03-21	|facepunchoe	|2,000
2010-03-21|	Taz100420	|6,000

Tonight sneaks by without milestones, though in seeing the progress we have PCPraiser closing in towards 100,000 and a folding badge for the forums. Also, we see new members all making their first marks toward their first milestone. Great stuff guys, this is what keeps us moving on up in PPD. The more science, the merrier.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a start! Thanks for making my day El Fiendo !!!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 23, 2010)

I had a pretty big smile on my face when I saw it too. It'll be interesting to see what the next few weeks hold as we have upward trend, and the currently have a downward trend. While they did spike today up to 950,000, there is a clear pattern over the past few weeks that show a similar spike every few days. This spike has been continually smaller each time, this time being no different. 

Though we ourselves now have a threat to our team as China Folding@Home Power, currently ranked in 51st place, eases past us in PPD. We've got 17 years to prepare for their onslaught at their current rate. I think we should have enough time to prepare some. 

Also, it would seem one of my bigadv work units was not worthy of points or some such. I know it was sent off.   


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|22/03/10


*Milestones!*



 2010-03-22|	BoT	|30,000
2010-03-22|	Phaux	|8,000
2010-03-22	|777	|200,000
2010-03-22	|Mindweaver	|550,000
2010-03-22	|Dustyshiv	|5,000,000
2010-03-22	|italianlancer08	|5,000
2010-03-22	|TheLaughingMan	|400,000
2010-03-22	|imperialreign	|300,000

Dustyshiv steals the show tonight as he posts up his 5 millionth point for TPU. This momentous milestone should also be accompanied with the current highest folding badge achievable, if I'm not mistaken, aside from the Crazy Folder badge. As for achieving the crazy folder badge, Dusty isn't too far off of that badge either. Congratulations Dusty!


----------



## dustyshiv (Mar 23, 2010)

Thnx El..Im folding non stop on my rigs....The only time I stop on my main rig is when I play Bioshock2 for abt 2 hrs....then back to folding...

Foldon...Crunch On Brothas...its for a good cause!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 24, 2010)

Considering your continued contribution to both WCG and F@H, I think you're probably allowed a couple hours of gaming a night. 

Another day of moving on up, in just over a months time we stand to overtake 3 teams. We're currently 16th overall in daily PPD, but without our reduced PPD and with a few additional tweaks, we should be able to achieve position 12th in daily PPD. This would be the highest sub 1 million PPD ranking we could get. I'm really glad to see how far TPU has come, and also, as Dusty pointed out, that so many are willing to help out a great cause.  


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|23/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-23	|Phaux	|10,000
2010-03-23	|FIH_The_Don	|500
2010-03-23	|theonedub	|3,000,000
2010-03-23	|kisr10	|2,000
2010-03-23	|jasper1605	|40,000
2010-03-23	|bogmali	|25,000,000
2010-03-23	|facepunchoe|	3,000
2010-03-23	|Taz100420	|7,000
2010-03-23	|Oily_17	|13,000,000


The milestones tonight are absolutely relentless as we have 4 that pound center stage. Just starting out, we have Phaux earning his 10,000th point and first milestone. Next up however, we have 3 millionaires all crossing another million by chance on the same day. First we have theonedub whose 3 million starts out the millinoaire run. He's followed closely by Oily whose million brings him to 13 million, and finally we see Bogmali swooping in with the final millionaire milestone of 25 million. Very nice work all.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 24, 2010)

Grats to Oily and theonedub for another Mil

Oh before I forget, you too Dusty


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 24, 2010)

and gratz on the 25 million Sir. Bogmali


----------



## msgclb (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats to all those milestones last night and tonight whether it was 500 or 25 million.

The millionaires gain the most attention starting with Dustyshiv's 5 million, theonedub,s 3 million, Oily's 13 million and Bogmali's unbelievable 25 million.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Congrats to all those milestones last night and tonight whether it was 500 or 25 million.
> 
> The millionaires gain the most attention starting with Dustyshiv's 5 million, theonedub,s 3 million, Oily's 13 million and Bogmali's unbelievable 25 million.



I stand in awe.  I am humbled by the accomplishments of my fellow TPU folders.  

But let's not forget the swarm of new folders.  Hopefully they'll catch the fever, increase their output and together, we'll all hunt down those HWC guys once again. 

EDIT: I just noticed that Oily_17 and El Fiendo grabbed the top two pieces of pie.  Congrats guys.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 25, 2010)

*Two numbers*

Please pay attention to the numbers I've highlighted.






Not only did msgclb hit 15 million (congrats!!), he darn near hit a million a week!  

Awesome work!  Truly great stuff.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 25, 2010)

From the millionaires constantly reaching for newer higher milestones, to the swarm of folders we're a diverse team. Everyone's been working hard and its showing in how steady our production has been. Another night of 900,000+ guys, 150000 greater than HWC. We've sent a warning shot across their bow, so now we get to see if they wake back up. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|24/03/10
dustyshiv|24/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-24|	DanTheBanjoman	|750,000
2010-03-24|	ArmoredCavalry|	100,000
2010-03-24|	msgclb	|15,000,000
2010-03-24	|Bucketface	|5,000
2010-03-24	|FIH_The_Don|	1,000
2010-03-24	|BraveSoul|	150,000


Just can't get enough millions. First milestone of the night came from Armored Cavalry as he valiantly hands in his 100,000th point. You now should have access to the forum folding badge due to this milestone. Meanwhile, msgclb further secures 3rd place as he crests 15 million and pockets the milestone to show off at bars or other fine establishments. Just so you know msgclb, emphasize the number as being how much cancer you've 'killed' and they'll be eating out of your hand. Congratulations guys!


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you El Fiendo.  This is the first thread I check after work.  Since I don't want planets to explode, only 25% of my thank you that I post ever day is meant for El, the rest is for the new milestones and the team.  Congrats ArmoredCavalry and msgclb.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 26, 2010)

Tonight was marked with equipment errors abroad for me, so here's hoping that it wasn't a universal trend with the team. Hopefully the apparent hardware failures that cropped up tonight are also the cause of the small instabilities I've noticed over the past few weeks and this solves my problem. 

Also, HWC has made rumblings about the Chimp Challenge, so we may have some more direct competition from them. At the very least we should be able to whup them (or that's what I'm striving for). 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|25/03/10
dustyshiv|25/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-25	|777	|250,000
2010-03-25|	Easy_Rhino1	|1,300,000
2010-03-25	|Taz100420	|9,000
2010-03-25	|kentaro_kung	|200
2010-03-25	|italianlancer08|	6,000
2010-03-25	|jasper1605	|50,000
2010-03-25	|PowderedSugar|	950,000


Two milestones and a near miss tonight, with PowderedSugar falling just short of F@H Millionaire status. As for the milestones that did go through, 777 lands a whopping 250,000 for TPU (which adds to a much larger point total across his career) and jasper1605 lands 50,000, the halfway point to the forum's folding badge requirement. Congratulations guys!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Nasty, looks like you got that 5th place pie. I'm coming back for it tomorrow though, and if I can find a new 1366 processor to buy cheap up here than I will be able to roll something else out for you guys. Sadly, if all goes well it'd still only be enough for third place. And to think, only a very short time ago I built my i7 looking to gain 3rd place performance. My increase was met with a rash of other surprises coming online from my friendly team rivals. You guys make it impossible to stay on top _and_ retain money.

I think next year I'm switching over to electric heat, so I'll start buying my Fermi's for the winter time. I'm going to have to figure out how to make them disobey the laws of physics over the summertime, or I guess just water cool the crap out of them. We've yet to see any solid numbers, but once GPU3 is released to accompany this card that should change. From what I understand, its a matter of Fermi's new architecture. Some rumors say its a 70% increase over the GTX280, or 13,500PPD ish (stock). Others say that it offers a 3.5x increase in CUDA performance, so this should translate directly to F@H. If this sucker outputs 34-36k PPD by itself, I wouldn't care if it ran hot, or was forged by the devil upon an Indian burial ground at the expense of the lives of 200 virgins. They probably weren't contributing to society anyways or something. I doubt a 3.5x performance increase over GTX 280, but anything is possible I suppose.

BTW, what Bogi was doing to work units upon his return to full power today basically looked like this. It's a little graphic. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|26/03/10
dustyshiv|26/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-26	|ShiBDiB|	100,000
2010-03-26	|Niko084|	1,000,000
2010-03-26	|AndyBroke|	250,000


We have 3 members putting up numbers tonight and as luck would have it, all are walking away with milestones in hand. First we have ShiBDiB slaughtering his 100,000 milestone, thus granting him access to the TPU Folding Badge for the forum. Next we see AndyBroke trundling along and breaking the 250,000 barrier for his milestone tonight. Lastly, we greet Niko084 to the F@H Millionaire club as he smashes down a million in Techpowerup's name. Congrats all, very nice work tonight.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 27, 2010)

Grats to all stoners; welcome to the millionaires club Niko084


----------



## msgclb (Mar 27, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Grats to all stoners welcome to the millionaires club Niko084



+1 to the millionaires.

Now have you ever seen an exponential curve like this?






I'd say bogmali just started the 250K in a day club.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'd say bogmali just started the 250K in a day club.




Shh, that was just a test run to see if I'm ready for the Chimp Challenge


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Now have you ever seen an exponential curve like this?



Only when you take Viagra 

Everything working as it should now, Bogmali


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 27, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Hey Nasty, looks like you got that 5th place pie.



Holy moose p***.  I even passed Buck_Nasty (probably from his *Un*-doing, not any of my doing.)   And Bogimali's 250K a day.  OMG.  First the (almost) million a week, then the quarter million a day, what's next from the almighty TPU folders?   Amazing stuff guys.   I stand in awe.  I've taken off my hat so many times, my arm hurts.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh well, I went Mountain biking for a few days and had 2 rigs crash:shadedshu. Damn rigs are crashing more than I am on the bike! At least I had me some fun. It appears I have found yet another sig worthy post by El Fiendo!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 28, 2010)

Did my very first 100k week!  Nice feeling to pump out that much ppd!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 29, 2010)

There is never enough time in the day, nor days in the year. Tonight will be a double pie update to account for the weekend, which in itself was a fairly eventful one. Friday saw the long anticipated arrival of Fermi, but there is still mystery surrounding the architecture when it comes to folding. It would appear that we all are going to have to wait out for a week or two before seeing any performance figures. Until then all we have is varying speculation. 

As for ourselves, after seeing Bogi's shotgun blast of a Friday and with the knowledge that quite a few members are making special preparations for the Chimp Challenge, I have no doubt that we'll make an awesome first showing. Though we can still use all the active folders and able bodies we can get. Head here if you have'nt been to 777's thread on the competition already.

Oh and Buck, here's hoping that quote holds true and Fermi is a folding monster. I'd definitely work it into my 'upgrade plans'. (Read: Asinine spending)

*Pie!*













*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|27/03/10|28/03/10
dustyshiv|27/03/10|28/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-28|	777	|300,000
2010-03-28	|hertz9753	|9,500,000
2010-03-28	|deathmore	|1,500,000
2010-03-28	|DriedFrogPills|	20,000
2010-03-28	|Mindweaver	|600,000
2010-03-27	|jordan313	|6,000
2010-03-27	|Taz100420	|10,000
2010-03-27	|Wile_E	|600,000
2010-03-27	|jasper1605	|60,000

And after the weekend is said and done, we had one Milestone being claimed by one of our newer members and a whole mess of progress. Taz100420 claimed his first ever 10,000 and put his name on the map in what is hopefully a long career. Congrats, my good man.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Friday saw the long anticipated arrival of Fermi, but there is still mystery surrounding the architecture when it comes to folding. It would appear that we all are going to have to wait out for a week or two before seeing any performance figures. Until then all we have is varying speculation.
> 
> Oh and Buck, here's hoping that quote holds true and Fermi is a folding monster. I'd definitely work it into my 'upgrade plans'. (Read: Asinine spending)



From what I've read, it looks like the Fermi will be a folding monster.  In fact, it's the only area in which it demonstrates a sustantial jump in GPU performance (up to 3.5 times a GTX 285).  There is, however, this little tidbit to consider - gleaned from HardCop.



> We did see this, and it very much worth mentioning. With a nicely overclocked Core i7 920 processor (3.6GHz) and GTX 480 SLI, we saw at the wall wattages exceed *900 watts* at the wall in some very stressful GPU system situation.



Set up a farm of those, and you could bring down the powergrid for an entire province.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 30, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Set up a farm of those, and you could bring down the powergrid for an entire province.



...

Sounds like a challenge.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> ...
> 
> Sounds like a challenge.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 30, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> We did see this, and it very much worth mentioning. With a nicely overclocked Core i7 920 processor (3.6GHz) and GTX 480 SLI, we saw at the wall wattages exceed *900 watts* at the wall in some very stressful GPU system situation.


Holy Cow. I thought 4x 8800GTS's/Phenom x4 9850 were bad with 750watts draw @ the wall. Time to upgrade the wiring:shadedshu.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> ...
> 
> Sounds like a challenge.



And who better to take up such a challenge?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I think next year I'm switching over to electric heat, so I'll start buying my Fermi's for the winter time. I'm going to have to figure out how to make them disobey the laws of physics over the summertime, or I guess just water cool the crap out of them.



NOW we know what KIND of electric heat!


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 30, 2010)

El Fiendo,

Get a pool. Hook the fermis up to the filtration on the pool for water cooling so you can heat up your pool nice and toasty while cooling your cards!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 30, 2010)

A pool? 

Wait no this works. All the warm summertimes that I hate (90-100 F) are now cool and refreshing, and if I can cover it in the winter and drain most of it I bet I could keep it from freezing completely. Then if I have the i7s helping the GTX 4XX's out, maybe I could do like a pool hot tub combo with the reduced amount of water (therefore more heat over less medium). 

When I partially drain the pool it turns into the below ground hot tub that is great for the winters, but I'd have to design the concrete like a fiend. Maybe I'd even toss in a grotto that you could only get to by scuba diving. I don't really hold much attachment to my current back yard so I can pretty much use it all for this. I'd also be safe from all the bombs while I lounged in my hot tub due to it being underground bunker like. 

I think this could work. Also, the pickup line 'hey, want to come check out my subterranean hot tub?' appeals to me.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 30, 2010)

sheer brilliance that could only be created by a fiend.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 30, 2010)

It's all about the subterranean hot tub.  

Now some may have noticed HWC has disappeared off our radar. We seemed to have scared the crap out of them just enough to get them to maintain an average just 1.3k above our own.  We've also lined up our next 3 overtakes to happen over the next 3 weeks. Now if I could just get my computers to play nice, I'd be quite content to sit back and watch our wholesale slaughter of work units. I should say with the teams average as high as 850,000 PPD already, which is at least double most other teams around us, I don't think we're feeling the pinch for production quite yet. Keep up the good work guys.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








N/A


*Milestones!*



2010-03-29	|jordan313	|9,000
2010-03-29	|El_Fiendo	|13,000,000
2010-03-29	|PowderedSugar|	1,000,000
2010-03-29	|dank1983man420|	8,500,000

Tonight's milestones showcase two millionaires, one whose been anticipating entry into the F@H Millionaire club for days, and one that has an odd odor about him. PowderedSugar, along with achieving entry into the millionaires club, sees an upgrade in the folding badge arena by earning a cool million points. Meanwhile, I pull off 13 million off the backs of hamsters in wheels and the cats also in wheels chasing them. Now you see why I'm thinking about upgrading my electrical.


----------



## PowderedSugar (Mar 30, 2010)

Woohoo!  I'm going to have to celebrate with a few beers tonight.  Hopefully the next million will come faster as I have plans on building a dedicated i7 machine.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2010)

1,000,000 / i7 = 28.57 days. Good luck with the build and congratulation with the first mill


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2010)

PowderedSugar said:


> Woohoo!  I'm going to have to celebrate with a few beers tonight.  Hopefully the next million will come faster as I have plans on building a dedicated i7 machine.



Congratulations on your first million.  Way to go.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome to the Millionaires Club Sugar and grats on another Mil El


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2010)

PowderedSugar said:


> Woohoo!  I'm going to have to celebrate with a few beers tonight.  Hopefully the next million will come faster as I have plans on building a dedicated i7 machine.



Way to go on the 1st million, and building a dedicated i7 *is* the way to go!

El,


----------



## msgclb (Mar 30, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Tonight's milestones showcase two millionaires, one whose been anticipating entry into the F@H Millionaire club for days, and one that has an odd odor about him. PowderedSugar, along with achieving entry into the millionaires club, sees an upgrade in the folding badge arena by earning a cool million points. Meanwhile, I pull off 13 million off the backs of hamsters in wheels and the cats also in wheels chasing them. Now you see why I'm thinking about upgrading my electrical.



I would not be surprising there would be an odd odor considering the hamsters and cats needed to pull off that 13 million trick. It probably costs more to keep the poop under control than it would to upgrade your electrical.

Congrats El Fiendo and PowderSugar.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2010)

777 said:


> well done bub, but im still gonna catch ya soon



And you are in my rear view mirror as well but I have NEVER been over taken and it will not happen this time either. My i7 will soon be a folder (sorry chrunchers, I'll be back).


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 31, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I would not be surprising there would be an odd odor considering the hamsters and cats needed to pull off that 13 million trick. It probably costs more to keep the poop under control than it would to upgrade your electrical.
> 
> Congrats El Fiendo and PowderSugar.



I shovel it out every summer and sell it on the roadside out of the back of my SUV as 'quality earthen material'. This will be funding my upgrades this summer.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








msgclb|30/03/10


*Milestones!*



2010-03-30|	adhptechnical1|	200
2010-03-30|	MStenholm	|1,700,000
2010-03-30	|NastyHabits|	3,000,000
2010-03-30	|sneekypeet|	3,000,000
2010-03-30	|jordan313|	10,000
2010-03-30	|BoT	|40,000
2010-03-30	|thebluebumblebee|	3,500,000
2010-03-30	|kentaro_kung	|500

The milestones can't seem to keep themselves clean of these pesky millionaires. It would seem that TPU has a severe donational problem. Along with that we have quite a few new members posting progress looking to add their own to our vice, and one specifically grabbed a milestone tonight. Jordan313 starts things out as he claims his first 10k after only a few days of folding. Meanwhile, Nastyhabits and Sneekypeet both vie for the spotlight tonight, but both manage to finish in a tie for 3 million points. Very nice show everyone, congrats.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel honored to have crossed the same threshold with sneekypeet, a dedicated folder if there ever was one.  Cheers for the two off us.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2010)

Nastyhabits and Sneekypeet, welcome to the 3,000,000 points club.
Jordan313, congrats on your first (of many, we hope) 10K.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 1, 2010)

seems like forever since I started running WU's on my old 3200+ 939


----------



## bogmali (Apr 1, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nastyhabits and Sneekypeet, welcome to the 3,000,000 points club.



AMEN


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*









N/A


*Milestones!*



2010-03-31|	newtekie1|	9,500,000
2010-03-31|	KieX	|150,000
2010-03-31	|Breit|	150,000
2010-03-31	|kentaro_kung	|1,000
2010-03-31	|King_Wookie	|550,000
2010-03-31	i|talianlancer08|	8,000

Tonight's update comes just shy of milestones, but comes with just enough progress to showcase how most our team is clawing at the output trying to make great things happen. Keep up the hard work gentlemen, and we'll be seeing the large numbers from everyone in time.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> There is never enough time in the day, nor days in the year. Tonight will be a double pie update to account for the weekend, which in itself was a fairly eventful one. Friday saw the long anticipated arrival of Fermi, but there is still mystery surrounding the architecture when it comes to folding. It would appear that we all are going to have to wait out for a week or two before seeing any performance figures. Until then all we have is varying speculation.
> 
> As for ourselves, after seeing Bogi's shotgun blast of a Friday and with the knowledge that quite a few members are making special preparations for the Chimp Challenge, I have no doubt that we'll make an awesome first showing. Though we can still use all the active folders and able bodies we can get. Head here if you have'nt been to 777's thread on the competition already.
> 
> ...



Oh yes. I plan on Folding for awhile! I am piecing together a new rig just for folding. So here in a few weeks/month, I will have one up and running.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2010)

damn im just 200pts shy of 100k and i have to stop  so damn close


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> damn im just 200pts shy of 100k and i have to stop  so damn close



why do you have to stop?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2010)

well for one its kinda hard to render 3d when your cpu and 2 gpus are  F@H lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well for one its kinda hard to render 3d when your cpu and 2 gpus are  F@H lol



if you would like (when i get home in a few days) i will fold in your name so you can get 100k


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2010)

nah its fine bro i was hoping to hit 100k today just means ill hit 100k tomorrow for sure when i leave for work lol i was just excited when i left for work today figured id come back and have hit my mark but i lost net for 3 hrs so F@H couldnt send my results or get new work. Eitherway ill officially hit 100k tomorrow hopefully ill hit 1mill eventually got a long way to go since i cant afford the power bill of folding 24/7 that and everyone knows ati cards just cant fold worth a flying **** averaging only 3300ppd each gpu at stock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah its fine bro i was hoping to hit 100k today just means ill hit 100k tomorrow for sure when i leave for work lol i was just excited when i left for work today figured id come back and have hit my mark but i lost net for 3 hrs so F@H couldnt send my results or get new work. Eitherway ill officially hit 100k tomorrow hopefully ill hit 1mill eventually got a long way to go since i cant afford the power bill of folding 24/7 that and everyone knows ati cards just cant fold worth a flying **** a*veraging only 3300ppd each gpu at stock*



my 8800GT at stock does ~4.5k at stock and max oc ~5.8k

Hope that GPU3 helps you ATI guys out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2010)

so do I as going from 725 core to 850 core only gave me 700ppd increase which wasnt worth the heat at silent fan speeds


----------



## niko084 (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so do I as going from 725 core to 850 core only gave me 700ppd increase which wasnt worth the heat at silent fan speeds



That's the only reason I don't fold on my 4850, but I might now that I got my accelero, just waiting on the ram sinks yet, and I'll have to order some tape so I can move it onto whatever card I buy next probably a 5850.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow,  new personal milestone here,  finally passed Kursah!  I remember thinking that I'd never do that...


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 3, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  new personal milestone here,  finally passed Kursah!  I remember thinking that I'd never do that...



Congrats on hitting a personal milestone.  Way to go!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 4, 2010)

Hehe, sorry guys. 

Our past few days have seen us producing similar numbers as days prior. The unexpected dip on the second helped cause a lowered average without much additional side effects. We do have a new threat on our overtake board from Planet 3D Now, and their main producer must have some major hardware in his possession or at his disposal. Luckily enough however, Planet 3D Now, HWC as well as most teams saw an inexplicable drop in their production yesterday as opposed to our drop a day prior. This could be coincidence or perhaps evidence of server errors at Stanford. Whichever the case we continue to demonstrate a consistent PPD, but with summer approaching we will likely start seeing heat related throttling. Keep it up guys, the teams on overtake watch will have to work hard to catch us.


*Pie!*

01/04/10





02/04/10





03/04/10






*Winners of the MPA!*









Dustyshiv|01/04/10|02/04/10|03/04/10
msgclb|01/04/10|02/04/10|03/04/10

Theonedub was just edged out on the second, and has thus far been left behind shaking his fist. Hopefully he can get in to the MPAs and upset the balance msgclb and Dustyshiv have worked out.

*Milestones!*



2010-04-03|	Mindweaver|	650,000
2010-04-03|	TeXBill	|3,500,000
2010-04-03|	msgclb	|16,000,000
2010-04-02|	imperialreign|	350,000
2010-04-02	|Crazyeyesreaper	|100,000
2010-04-02	|DriedFrogPills|	25,000
2010-04-01	|DanMiner	|7,500,000
2010-04-01	|TheLaughingMan|	450,000

The progress over 3 days has fewer names than I expected, but we still see 3 milestones being put forth by members. First we have DriedFrogPills obtaining 25,000 with TPU as he edges forward towards his 100k and forum badge. Next we see Crazyeyes staring down his work units and earning the aforementioned badge, causing fear and strife among the work units as he passes 100,000. Lastly we see msgclb laying down his astounding total of 16 million, adding on an additional million as of yesterday. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

woot woot i hit 100k next goal is 150k then 200k for me


----------



## msgclb (Apr 4, 2010)

I was just about to call the RCMP and report a missing person.

First, congratulations to all those milestones big and small. 

The first thing I noticed was that certificate for 15 million but wait didn't I do that a few days ago? I want a recount!  Going back and doing some reading I see you clearly noted that 'additional million' so I know it was just a boo-boo. 

This morning I woke up and saw one monitor pitch black. I had a bigadv rig hooked up to that monitor and from my 24/7 rig I could see it was running and would complete in a couple of hours. I soon determined the monitor was dead. I used a monitor from another KVM system to watch the bigadv upload. I've ordered a monitor. I did a quick look locally and I didn't find anything to my liking.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

im loving the T200 series from samsung my 260 is beautiful lol love it for all my work but the T220 240 and 260 are all great screens not have bad price either considering there sammys


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats to msgclb on a pair of big numbers, and to crazyeyesreaper for getting that badge.  Oops, don't see it yet, but you are eligible.

EDIT: It's also good to see me back down below fifth place pie where I belong.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 5, 2010)

Whoops, fixed msg. Nasty, I wouldn't say you're out of place being higher than 5th place. Its just that this team seems to have quite a few members who don't know how to own less hardware than a 'crap load' at the same time. Those same users also seem to not be able to have them off and not folding for TPU. As you can tell, its some tough competition. 

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*









msgclb|04/04/10


*Milestones!*



2010-04-04	|jackintheskylinelaptop|	2,000
2010-04-04|	jasper1605	|80,000

The night ended by without any milestones achieved but it did show two of our new member, one with his first smack at the stats boards and the other with his impending 100 thousandth point. Very nice work guys, each unit completed surges us forward for our overtakes. Right now we're set to overtake the closest team, The Folding Wolves, in 4 days.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 5, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Whoops, fixed msg. Nasty, I wouldn't say you're out of place being higher than 5th place. Its just that this team seems to have quite a few members who don't know how to own less hardware than a 'crap load' at the same time. Those same users also seem to not be able to have them off and not folding for TPU. As you can tell, its some tough competition.



  Those were kinda my thoughts, but I don't feel I've yet earned the right to trash my fellow folders, nor do I possess quite the same "fiendish" flare that you have in buckets. 

As for a crapload of PC's, I'm now up to 4.  My living room sounds like a server farm on steriods.  Going to move a couple on to my balcony as soon as the rain stops.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*









msgclb|05/04/10
dustyshiv|05/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-05|	adhptechnical1|	500
2010-04-05|	BraveSoul	|200,000
2010-04-05	|jackintheskylinelaptop|	3,000

It would seem we're getting a breather from some of the milestone packed nights we've been seeing. However, we do get to see another new member putting the first of their progress on to the scoreboards. Welcome to the team.  

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go fiendishly flare at some things. In bucket load proportions even.


----------



## dhoshaw (Apr 7, 2010)

I've temporarily moved my gpu's over Bjorn3D to help them fight off some threats. I'll be back folding here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*









N/A

*Milestones!*



2010-04-06	|adhptechnical1|	1,000
2010-04-06	|BoT|	50,000
2010-04-06	|dhoshaw	|5,500,000

Tonight's milestones showcase BoT as he crosses 50k with Techpowerup. Don't let the milestone fool you though, this man has well over a million points and 4 active teams (if I'm not mistaken). Thank you for dedication, and for helping team TPU mow down some people.  

Congrats, the F@H forum badge should come in no time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> I've temporarily moved my gpu's over Bjorn3D to help them fight off some threats. I'll be back folding here in a couple of weeks.



Why thank you, dhoshaw.  I will take that piece of pie.  I've thrown everything I have at trying to get some pie for the last week, but I still knew that I had to have the right circumstances to get to sit at the dessert table.  But let me guess, the new guy at the dessert table doesn't get to eat the pie; He gets to wear it!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone know what's happened to 777?


----------



## msgclb (Apr 7, 2010)

I noticed that there is a new Linux FAH Image v1.2 available so about a hour ago when I completed my latest bigadv WU I removed my old v1.1 and started the v1.2 image.

Up to this point I've been using the command line configuration to set up FAH. This time I used the web configuration method as explained here.

VMware 3.0 && bigadv folding 

When it's running the last thing you see is FAH login: autofah (automatic login) and the command prompt.

At first the only way I could tell that FAH was running is the Windows Task Manager that showed all 8 cores at 100%. When 1% was completed I was relieved to see HFM update.

Hopefully this works!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 7, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I noticed that there is a new Linux FAH Image v1.2 available so about a hour ago when I completed my latest bigadv WU I removed my old v1.1 and started the v1.2 image.
> 
> Up to this point I've been using the command line configuration to set up FAH. This time I used the web configuration method as explained here.
> 
> ...




Switched over my other rig to it the other day and the noticeable difference is (web config) when you open the URL is that it actually says Nehalem on the CPU type. It also has a thing now where you can back up every hour. Caution though, if folding -bigadv do not check both the -bigadv and -advmethods boxes because this will prevent you from getting the bigadv WU's. Check either one but not both


----------



## msgclb (Apr 7, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Switched over my other rig to it the other day and the noticeable difference is (web config) when you open the URL is that it actually says Nehalem on the CPU type. It also has a thing now where you can back up every hour. Caution though, if folding -bigadv do not check both the -bigadv and -advmethods boxes because this will prevent you from getting the bigadv WU's. Check either one but not both



I noticed the Nehalem also. I used the options in the image except for the Username and Team number! I copied the passkey so that sure helps. I guess you can uncheck the FAH Auto Startup and manually start FAH.


----------



## dhoshaw (Apr 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Why thank you, dhoshaw.  I will take that piece of pie.  I've thrown everything I have at trying to get some pie for the last week, but I still knew that I had to have the right circumstances to get to sit at the dessert table.  But let me guess, the new guy at the dessert table doesn't get to eat the pie; He gets to wear it!



Don't get used to it; I'll be back in a little while. I also found that the config on one of my cards got reset and it was folding for anon; lost about 5K/day for that.

Anyway, congrats on pie and enjoy it while you can!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to 777?



Unfortunately no, but I had noticed he went silent a few days ago. Hopefully everything is alright.




dhoshaw said:


> Don't get used to it; I'll be back in a little while. I also found that the config on one of my cards got reset and it was folding for anon; lost about 5K/day for that.
> Anyway, congrats on pie and enjoy it while you can!



I've noticed this before too, and I know for certain I'd set up the clients properly before hand. Luckily, HFM.net seems to be able to keep track of that, so its pretty easy for me to check for stray clients that get reset now.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*









msgclb|07/04/10
dustyshiv|07/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-07	|PowderedSugar|	1,100,000
2010-04-07|	Oily_17	|14,000,000
2010-04-07	|Taz100420	|20,000
2010-04-07	|briar7	|600,000

The milestones tonight show Oily stepping up and laying down an awesome number that demonstrates why he's in 4th place in overall production for the team. Congrats on your 14 millionth Oily, very nice work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to 777?


I had to wait until someone asked. 777 PM'd me last week to say he was having issues with our forums and the way we moderate them. He also said he was starting his own team and was moving on. I wish him well in his future endeavors.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I had to wait until someone asked. 777 PM'd me last week to say he was having issues with our forums and the way we moderate them. He also said he was starting his own team and was moving on. I wish him well in his future endeavors.



Too bad for our team.  He put up some good numbers from time to time.  

Congrats to Oily_17.  Lovely string of zeros!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I had to wait until someone asked. 777 PM'd me last week to say he was having issues with our forums and the way we moderate them. He also said he was starting his own team and was moving on. I wish him well in his future endeavors.



Well, that's a shame, but I wish him luck


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2010)

Grats Oily........another mil eh.....


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 8, 2010)

14,000,000.. down, many more to come 

Hope things settle down here now.Been having some power issues that took out one of my switches, and I have a couple of rigs acting strange after our power outage/fluctuations.

Also lost a -bigadv at 90% as well...damn those backups not working


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Also lost a -bigadv at 90% as well...damn those backups not working



If it makes you feel any better, I lost a completed bigadv WU that the stupid Stanford server won't upload and eventually got erased from my the filemad:


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I lost a completed bigadv WU that the stupid Stanford server won't upload and eventually got erased from my the filemad:



I was expecting things to be worse than they were, so I was not_ too_ mad...

We were having power fluctuations all night and of course I was stuck in work, trying to keep things running there (waste of time).

When I got home, only one pc was on and I feared the worst..


----------



## msgclb (Apr 8, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> The milestones tonight show Oily stepping up and laying down an awesome number that demonstrates why he's in 4th place in overall production for the team. Congrats on your 14 millionth Oily, very nice work.





oily_17 said:


> 14,000,000.. down, many more to come
> 
> Hope things settle down here now.Been having some power issues that took out one of my switches, and I have a couple of rigs acting strange after our power outage/fluctuations.
> 
> Also lost a -bigadv at 90% as well...damn those backups not working





bogmali said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I lost a completed bigadv WU that the stupid Stanford server won't upload and eventually got erased from my the filemad:



Congrats Oily on another million.

Every storm that comes through here causes my lights to flash but occasionally I loose power for a second and sometimes longer. I have a UPS on each of my bigadv rigs for that very reason. Of course a UPS can't solve those pesky Stanford servers!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 8, 2010)

Bogi, Oily, and msgclb,

Thanks for the updates.  Sorry you guys are having power/upload issues.  But at least that helps explain why we are down on the team's daily totals.  

I too have some minor issues with one of my rigs (#4 in my sig).  Thanks to HFM.net, I see that about 1 in 20 jobs fails.  That one machine accounts for about 40% of my PPD, so I'm losing about 2%.  Being the lazy slob that I am, 2% hasn't motivated me to figure it out yet.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 9, 2010)

At 6 pm I went searching for The Folding Wolves only to discover we ain't 40 anymore. Congrats TPU.



Rank_Overall 	Change_24hr 	Change_7days 	Points_24hr_Avg 	Points_Last_24hr 	Points_Last_7days 	Points_Update 	Points_Today 	Points_Week 	Points_Total 	WUs_Total
39 	+1 	+1 	735,225 	863,518 	5,146,574 	212,402 	715,763 	3,596,116 	288,246,957 	566,733
Top 5 Conquests!


Team_Name 	Rank_Diff 	Points_Diff 	Gain_Daily 	Date_Overtake
Team Icrontic.com 	8 	-66,050,526 	472,074 	08.26.10, 3pm / 4.7 Months
Dutch Power Cows 	5 	-50,290,248 	432,507 	08.03.10, 12am / 3.9 Months
Team Engadget 	4 	-41,850,617 	541,048 	06.25.10, 2am / 2.6 Months
OcUK 	2 	-6,972,367 	277,807 	05.03.10, 8pm / 3.6 Weeks
Ukraine 	1 	-3,598,130 	369,803 	04.18.10, 11am / 1.4 Weeks
TechPowerup! 	0 	0 	0 	--


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 11, 2010)

I need my fix El Fiendo, I'm starting to the shakes.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 11, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I need my fix El Fiendo, I'm starting to the shakes.



I wasn't around last night (I saved the Pie), but I swear I posted something up for Thursday. I know I wrote something about msgclb's table, though I guess I didn't hit 'Post'.     It's no matter as I've got the pie saved for Thursday as well. 

Msg is correct, we're moving on up. As it currently stands we'll be reaching 38th in another 6 days, and 37th in about 3 weeks time. We're keeping it steady and racking up the points. Awesome job guys.  


*Pie!*

















*Winners of the MPA!*









msgclb|08/04/10|N/A|10/04/10
dustyshiv|08/04/10|09/04/10|10/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-10	|Nexus7	|500
2010-04-09	|Nick259	|3,000
2010-04-09	|Niko084	|1,100,000
2010-04-08	|pepsi71ocean|	900,000
2010-04-08	|deathmore	|1,600,000
2010-04-08	|hertz9753	|10,000,000

Now I see why hertz was coming to look for numbers. Considering that I was holding out on him, I'm surprised he didn't come breaking my kneecaps. 

Hertz passes his 10 millionth point in the update, and stands alone in the milestone spotlight across all 3 days. Also appearing in the stats, we see Pepsi71 as he's lining up his final 100k to hit 1 million, while the first postings of a couple new members round out the update. Very nice work everyone, and congrats on a huge number hertz.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations to hertz9753 upon reaching a truly amazing milestone.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 11, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I wasn't around last night (I saved the Pie), but I swear I posted something up for Thursday. I know I wrote something about msgclb's table, though I guess I didn't hit 'Post'.     It's no matter as I've got the pie saved for Thursday as well.
> 
> Msg is correct, we're moving on up. As it currently stands we'll be reaching 38th in another 6 days, and 37th in about 3 weeks time. We're keeping it steady and racking up the points. Awesome job guys.



I've got it here! It says something about  but I just can't quite read it!

But more importantly congratulations Hertz on passing 10 million points.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Congratulations to hertz9753 upon reaching a truly amazing milestone.



+1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2010)

*Ahh, congrats on such a prestigious milestone hertz9753!*


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Congratulations to hertz9753 upon reaching a truly amazing milestone.



+2


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, last night was a devastating blow to work units everywhere as Bogi unleashes a 200k salvo. If I'm not mistaken, he joins Msgclb as the second TPU member to have demonstrated such prowess. Unfortunately such a performance also makes me a bit envious, but leaves me with shaking my fist as my only recourse. One day Bogi, one day.  





*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*









dustyshiv|11/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-11 | 	Mindweaver | 	700,000
2010-04-11 	|NastyHabits| 	3,500,000
2010-04-11 	|Nick259 |	5,000
2010-04-11 |	angelkiller| 	200,000

The 11th managed to squeak past without any milestones but a few member did post updates, including one of our newest members who should be seeing a milestone shortly with his current output. Meanwhile, Nastyhabits and Mindweaver close in on their pursuit of millions. 

I would also like to suggest everyone go look at the WCG pie thread for awhile. With daily updates like that, it shouldn't be too hard to garner interest in distributed computing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2010)

Bog's had over 250 million before.  March 26th. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1825231&postcount=7891

 Oops, Of course that's thousand.  Wish I could strike through that word, but that does not seem to be available here.  The post I referred to used 1/4 million, just got the two mixed up.  Maybe I had too much politics on the brain.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Bog's had over *250 thousand* before.  March 26th. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1825231&postcount=7891



Corrected


Now, now, we don't want the OP to shake his fist anymore than he had to


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

I stand corrected. 

But alas, Bogi, my fist has been shaking for many a month, and with an intensity and frequency that scares women at bars. Apparently breaking into random bouts of enraged fist shaking at the heavens makes you look like a crazy person.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Bog's had over 250 million before.  March 26th. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1825231&postcount=7891
> 
> Oops, Of course that's thousand.  Wish I could strike through that word, but that does not seem to be available here.  The post I referred to used 1/4 million, just got the two mixed up.  Maybe I had too much politics on the brain.



You can strikeout words here. Just have to add the tag manually. It would be *[S]million[/S]* to get this: million


----------



## msgclb (Apr 13, 2010)

Bottom 9 


Local_Rank  	Team_Rank  	Project_Rank  	Name  	Today  	Last_Update  	Yesterday  	2_Days_Ago  	Average  	Last_7_days  	Last_28_Days  	Wus  	FDC RAC  	Credit
40  	65  	20272 up3  	TheLaughingMan  	783  	0  	4,811  	5,661  	4,838  	27,590  	136,954  	1,047  	0  	499,876
41 	58 	16917 down13 	briar7 	605 	558 	0 	384 	1,336 	9,446 	38,193 	1,442 	0 	605,853
42 	454 New! 	867012 New! 	ChimPowerUp 	484 	484 	0 	0 	0 	484 	484 	1 	0 	484
43 	156 	83701 up256 	chinesefarmer 	412 	412 	0 	0 	58 	771 	818 	207 	0 	86,567
44 	154 	78003 up54 	PCPraiser100 	226 	0 	511 	336 	449 	3,366 	7,562 	267 	0 	95,818
45 	183 	113993 up115 	BoT 	119 	0 	1,223 	141 	1,152 	4,989 	34,316 	251 	0 	54,670
46 	100 	44646 down37 	Alcpone 	94 	0 	119 	336 	109 	762 	4,274 	623 	0 	199,070
47 	284 	317742 up610 	italianlancer08 	47 	0 	0 	0 	0 	47 	4,509 	23 	0 	8,640
48 	122 	61881 down25 	D3mon_Of_Th3_F4LL 	47 	0 	141 	61 	89 	529 	3,047 	541 	0 	131,205


----------



## bogmali (Apr 13, 2010)

I see that my baby is working on some points

See I messed up cause I think that it's folding A3 cores and not the A2 ones. Need to remove -advmethods flag on the command line I guess.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I see that my baby is working on some points
> 
> See I messed up cause I think that it's folding A3 cores and not the A2 ones. Need to remove -advmethods flag on the command line I guess.



I believe you've right. Adding -advmethods gives you A3 cores. If you'll pm the passkey I'll move over 4 quads that I've got running A3 cores and hold off moving my -bigadv rigs until you get to 10.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I believe you've right. Adding -advmethods gives you A3 cores. If you'll pm the passkey I'll move over 4 quads that I've got running A3 cores and hold off moving my -bigadv rigs until you get to 10.



YHPM

I just learned that 10 A3 units also qualifies and in order to get A2 units, the -advmethods and -bigadv flags need to be active


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 13, 2010)

It would appear there was a re-crediting of points yesterday, and as a result many members of the team saw seemingly inexplicable jumps. I myself gained almost an entire bigadv worth of points, while some members made off with only a few extra thousand. It left us with a total for the day that was just shy of 1 million points, and me with some first place pie. 


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*









dustyshiv|12/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-12  	|Dustyshiv  |	5,500,000
2010-04-12 	|Taz100420 	|25,000
2010-04-12 	|adhptechnical1| 	2,000
2010-04-12 	|King_Wookie |	600,000
2010-04-12 	|ChimPowerUp| 	200
2010-04-12 	|Darkrealms| 	1,500,000

Taz100420 hammered out enough for his 25k milestone yesterday, and stands alone here at the milestone presentations. However, we do see the preparations for the Chimp Challenge under way as we start to rack up validated work to enable the bonus for the user name. Congrats to Taz, and thanks to Bogi (and now msgclb) for being prudent.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure if last night's tally was a result of chance or further issues with the work servers. Our output was below average, but our count of work units handed in for the day was above average.  I didn't see anything about my work units getting rejected last night, so I'm sure at least the science is still getting to them. Unfortunately, these server issues have been a major and recurring thorn in Stanford's side. Hopefully the Chimp Challenge this year doesn't burn the place down with an increase in traffic.  


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*









dustyshiv|13/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-13 | 	msgclb  	|17,000,000
2010-04-13 	|TheLaughingMan| 	500,000
2010-04-13 	|theonedub| 	3,500,000

Last night, TheLaughingMan earned himself his 500,000th point in TPU's name and now faces the daunting task of getting into the F@H millionaire club. However, msgclb seems to be angling for the last laugh as he crushes another million to reach a lofty 17 million points.  











Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 14, 2010)

Grats to Msgclb for another mil....You seemed to getting these a lot lately


----------



## msgclb (Apr 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Hopefully the Chimp Challenge this year doesn't burn the place down with an increase in traffic.
> 
> Last night, TheLaughingMan earned himself his 500,000th point in TPU's name and now faces the daunting task of getting into the F@H millionaire club. However, msgclb seems to be angling for the last laugh as he crushes another million to reach a lofty 17 million points.
> 
> Congrats to the both of you.





bogmali said:


> Grats to Msgclb for another mil....You seemed to getting these a lot lately



Thanks and congratulations to TheLaughingMan.

It might be that the  just wants to increase his lead over El Fiendo before he unleashes that mystery rig.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 15, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Well, I'm not sure if last night's tally was a result of chance or further issues with the work servers. Our output was below average, but our count of work units handed in for the day was above average.  I didn't see anything about my work units getting rejected last night, so I'm sure at least the science is still getting to them. Unfortunately, these server issues have been a major and recurring thorn in Stanford's side. Hopefully the Chimp Challenge this year doesn't burn the place down with an increase in traffic.



I know that my one PC I have SMP folding has not been able to retrieve a new work unit since April 11th.  A complete cleanup/shutdown/reinstall/restart did not resolve the problem.  No biggie for me since that PC only did about 1200 PPD on a good day, downhill, with a fierce tailwind.  It's also got a 9600 GS0 pushing out 4000+.

Congrats to all the milestone winners.  A big tip of the hat to msgclb.  Lots of big numbers from you lately.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2010)

You shouldn't have to worry msg, the upgrade should only firmly place me in 3rd place. If you take into account that the i7 I built a few months ago was supposed to do the same, you can see just how much this team has been upgrading and performing. The only reason the first i7 failed to keep me in third place was due to the efforts of Oily and yourself. Looking behind me I see some uppity teammates, so I figured I'd best prepare for them now. 





*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*









dustyshiv|14/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-14 | 	Buck_Nasty|  	45,000,000
2010-04-14 	|El_Fiendo 	|14,000,000
2010-04-14 	|adhptechnical1| 	3,000
2010-04-14 	|Nick259 |	7,000

Two millionaires came back for seconds last night, one that should not be mentioned and one that shouldn't not be mentioned. Buck slammed down his 45 millionth point, and saw some time on the boards that he hasn't seen for awhile. I expected the next milestone of his that was picked up by the stats to be 50 million, but it would seem they have different thresholds for milestones than I expected. The last milestone that the server displayed for Buck was around 20 million, so this milestone has been brewing for awhile. As for the other guy, he deserves a wedgie. Congrats Buck, them's some mighty fine numbers you got there.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 16, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> You shouldn't have to worry msg, the upgrade should only firmly place me in 3rd place. If you take into account that the i7 I built a few months ago was supposed to do the same, you can see just how much this team has been upgrading and performing. The only reason the first i7 failed to keep me in third place was due to the efforts of Oily and yourself. Looking behind me I see some uppity teammates, so I figured I'd best prepare for them now.
> 
> 
> Two millionaires came back for seconds last night, one that should not be mentioned and one that shouldn't not be mentioned. Buck slammed down his 45 millionth point, and saw some time on the boards that he hasn't seen for awhile. I expected the next milestone of his that was picked up by the stats to be 50 million, but it would seem they have different thresholds for milestones than I expected. The last milestone that the server displayed for Buck was around 20 million, so this milestone has been brewing for awhile. As for the other guy, he deserves a wedgie. Congrats Buck, them's some mighty fine numbers you got there.



I'm guessing there's going to be a real cat fight for that 3rd place. I want to encourage Oily to keep burning the coal as you can be assured that I will!

Buck's 45 million is incredible and the unmentionable one with a wedgie also gets my congratulations.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2010)

Grats to both of you........The "other" milestoner indeed deserves a wedgie and I will make sure that he gets a healthy serving when the time comes


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 16, 2010)

Truly awesome milestones guys.   I'm at a loss for words.  

Wish I could join the i7 race, but I'd have to commit some criminal act, and Oakland has enough crime already.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 16, 2010)

I love this thread.  Congrats guys.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2010)

A fair i7 build isn't too bad to stomach any more, especially if you have your eyes closed when you click the 'Send Money' button. I've always had a weakness for electronics though, so its pretty easy for me to justify their purchase when the opportunity arises.

As for updates on the team tonight, we stand to overtake all of Ukraine in under an hour which moves us to 38th place. Two weeks further down the road we look to overtake OcUK, bringing us to 37th place. Hopefully the Chimp Challenge will spur our progress and cut down some of those numbers on our overtake board, though we seem to be doing quite a nice job of passing other teams as is.  


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








N/A


*Milestones!*



2010-04-15|PS3|	200
2010-04-15	|BraveSoul	|250,000
2010-04-15	|Nick259	|8,000
2010-04-15|	ChimPowerUp|	20,000
2010-04-15|Nexus7	|3,000

Tonight we see BraveSoul showcasing his milestone as he crushes his 250,000th point. Congrats man. 






Also, there's a rare sighting of the endangered ChimPowerUp whose likely come out to stretch his legs and look for something to mate with. Fascinating.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am running 14-16th every day in points generated and have to nearly double my points to get pie :-/

I hope this GTS250 sells today so I can get something bigger!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 17, 2010)

The qualifications for pie are pretty steep, requiring roughly the average output of 2 GTX 260s and a 9600 GSO. That would put you in about contention for around 10th. Alternatively, if you replace your GTS 250 with 2 GTX 260s, you should be in pie easily each night. I wasn't kidding when I said it was pretty steep, but its an indicator of how much everyone is answering the call for helping F@H. Hopefully whatever you settle on brings you little issues, and good performance too. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|16/04/10


*Milestones!*



2010-04-16 |	PS3  	|500
2010-04-16 	|sneddenraj |	200
2010-04-16 	|KieX |	200,000
2010-04-16 	|ERazer| 	70,000

The 16th managed to squeak by without any milestones, however the 17th looks to have a few of them developing with a whole load of progress posted up to boot. Good work everyone, and congrats on 38th place.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 19, 2010)

The weekend had a few surprises, aside from being the official start of my outdoor chores season, though nothing was too out of the ordinary. There still seems to be some issues with the stats, as I've now received a second bigadv point allotment since I got one 12 hours prior. I was missing a couple from weeks ago, but I thought they'd all been cleared up. Has anyone else been receiving late or inexplicable points recently?

Also, they've made an announcement on Saturday regarding the shortage of WUs and it would seem that it may get worse somewhat.  Considering that they don't mention CPU only, it could branch out into GPU clients which I've yet to see on any of my computers. If any of them are idle for too long, I may have to take them down until they release more work units. Hopefully this is resolved before the Chimp Challenge, although this might even the playing ground all around if it neuters everyone's production. 


*Pie!*












*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|18/04/10


*Milestones!*



2010-04-18  |	Nexus7|  	8,000
2010-04-18 	|Rabsur |	200
2010-04-18 	|DriedFrogPills| 	30,000
2010-04-18 	|Nick259 	|10,000
2010-04-18 	|imperialreign |	400,000
2010-04-18 	|Easy_Rhino1| 	1,400,000
2010-04-17 	|TeXBill 	|4,000,000
2010-04-17 	|Niko084 |	1,200,000
2010-04-17 	|Mindweaver 	|750,000
2010-04-17 	|BoT| 	60,000
2010-04-17 	|ChimPowerUp |	50,000
2010-04-17 	|PowderedSugar |	1,200,000

Two milestones and an honorable mention made their way to the lights on the weekend. The first came from Nick259 as he holds out and earns himself his first 10,000. Meanwhile, TeXBill makes another bid for the millions as he reigns in his 4 millionth point. Our honorable mention comes from ChimPowerUp, which is currently active to validate its Passkey. Once the contest starts, I believe a snapshot is taken of each team's current point totals on the competition account and anything additional is what's counted. However, we do see ChimPowerUp sneaking away its 50,000th point. Once the competition starts, I'll be following the milestones as best I can on ChimPowerUp, but I have a feeling a few will be skipped due to its expected output. In the meantime, congrats to Nick and Tex.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats to TeXBill for hitting a big number (and pushing me down to 8th daily pie). 

Congrats to all other milestoners - both large and small.  

And thanks to El Fiendo for clearing up why my SMP client has to try 96 times to get a work unit.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 20, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Two milestones and an honorable mention made their way to the lights on the weekend. The first came from Nick259 as he holds out and earns himself his first 10,000. Meanwhile, TeXBill makes another bid for the millions as he reigns in his 4 millionth point. Our honorable mention comes from ChimPowerUp, which is currently active to validate its Passkey. Once the contest starts, I believe a snapshot is taken of each team's current point totals on the competition account and anything additional is what's counted. However, we do see ChimPowerUp sneaking away its 50,000th point. Once the competition starts, I'll be following the milestones as best I can on ChimPowerUp, but I have a feeling a few will be skipped due to its expected output. In the meantime, congrats to Nick and Tex.



While I'd like to congratulate all the recent milestones I want to give special kudos to ChimPowerUp for reaching that 50,000 points so quickly


----------



## bogmali (Apr 20, 2010)

msgclb said:


> While I'd like to congratulate all the recent milestones I want to give special kudos to ChimPowerUp for reaching that 50,000 points so quickly




Oh that's right Who is this person Please identify yourself


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Oh that's right Who is this person Please identify yourself



Okay It's me.  Who else could put up that many points that quickly.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 20, 2010)

You guys are doing a great job to make sure we're set and readied for the competition. Thank you for handling the admin work.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|19/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-19|	kentaro_kung|	2,000
2010-04-19	|xvi|	500
2010-04-19	|ERazer	|80,000
2010-04-19	|Steevo1	|4,500,000

The milestones passed by tonight, leaving only individual progress towards milestones. In that progress, we see two new members posting up some of their early work on the way to their first milestone of 10k. Welcome aboard guys.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 21, 2010)

Sigh, my Chimp Challenge surprise is stuck in an endless boot cycle and never I got around to sleeping last night. As a result, work today is slow. It could be the 3x Classified (which apparently has issues), could be the Ultra X3 1k PSU (which seemed to be highly recommended), or it could be some other of the parts that are all new and untested. This stuff is depressing.  


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|20/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-20  |	xvi | 	1,000
2010-04-20 	|Rabsur |	1,000
2010-04-20 	|Oily_17 |	15,000,000

The milestones last night showcased two members just starting out for the team, and also had a returning millionaire displaying his recent conquests. Oily posted up a whopping 15 million, and as such he's earned his congratulations and then some. Very nice work, Oily.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 21, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Sigh, my Chimp Challenge surprise is stuck in an endless boot cycle and never I got around to sleeping last night. As a result, work today is slow. It could be the 3x Classified (which apparently has issues), could be the Ultra X3 1k PSU (which seemed to be highly recommended), or it could be some other of the parts that are all new and untested. This stuff is depressing.
> 
> 
> The milestones last night showcased two members just starting out for the team, and also had a returning millionaire displaying his recent conquests. Oily posted up a whopping 15 million, and as such he's earned his congratulations and then some. Very nice work, Oily.



First congratulations to Oily_17 for putting up a huge number.  Well done indeed! 

Second, I hear you on the frustration bit El Fiendo.  I just got my first data phone.  Motorola backflip (android phone).  I darn near threw it out the window.  How in the world the average person could ever use one of these things is beyond me.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 22, 2010)

Eh, I'm just cranky because more of my junk is giving me issues as of late. At least I've got a list of things to try, and the BIOS battery is currently sitting out and beside the machine so we'll see if an 'extended BIOS clear' did any good.

As for your phone, it looks sexy at least. If you don't mind, give a quick run down of its failings as I'm searching for a new phone myself (here or PM works).


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2010)

Grats to Oily for another Mil

Nasty-it's called old age bro When you get older you lose some of the comprehension needed to understand todays technology

El-if you send me your junk I'll make it work


----------



## msgclb (Apr 22, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Sigh, my Chimp Challenge surprise is stuck in an endless boot cycle and never I got around to sleeping last night. As a result, work today is slow. It could be the 3x Classified (which apparently has issues), could be the Ultra X3 1k PSU (which seemed to be highly recommended), or it could be some other of the parts that are all new and untested. This stuff is depressing.
> 
> 
> The milestones last night showcased two members just starting out for the team, and also had a returning millionaire displaying his recent conquests. Oily posted up a whopping 15 million, and as such he's earned his congratulations and then some. Very nice work, Oily.



Congratulations Oily.

El Fiendo I hope your luck has changed and you'll have some good news tomorrow.

I'm currently testing a Ubuntu 64-bit running a SMP v6.29 on an AMD X4 620. If this works then I'll have 4 more cores running the A3 core.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 22, 2010)

bogmali said:


> El-if you send me your junk I'll make it work






msgclb said:


> Congratulations Oily.
> El Fiendo I hope your luck has changed and you'll have some good news tomorrow.
> I'm currently testing a Ubuntu 64-bit running a SMP v6.29 on an AMD X4 620. If this works then I'll have 4 more cores running the A3 core.



How generous of you Bogi, but my equipment had a change of heart. I'm still not sure what happened as it wouldn't work when I got home at first, and then started up after I changed what wall socket it was plugged in to. I tried it again afterward in the first wall socket, and it worked there too.  Ah well, now I just need to piss around in BIOS. My other i7 is starting to feel the heat though, and its not even close to summer. I think I'll have to aggressively pursue me some water parts for it too.

2 weeks until the contest guys, anyone want to help me raid a couple of online retailer's warehouses? 


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|21/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-21  |	adhptechnical1  	|6,000
2010-04-21 	|Taz100420 	|30,000
2010-04-21 	|hat| 	700,000

The milestones evaded the spot lights last night, but we do see a few members highlighted some in between progress to their next milestone. It would seem Adhptechnical is closing in on his first milestone at 10k, while Hat has his sights on that elusive 1 million points. Good luck gentleman.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|22/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-22  |	ERazer|  	90,000
2010-04-22 	|Alcpone |	200,000
2010-04-22 	|Rabsur 	|3,000
2010-04-22 	|ArmoredCavalry 	|150,000
2010-04-22 	|dank1983man420 |	9,000,000
2010-04-22 	|xvi| 	2,000

The milestones last night saw a few new members yet again, some others closed in on their next milestone and dank1983man420 achieved another million. This latest addition brings his total to 9 million, a culmination of his ample service record with TPU. Congrats man.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> As for your phone, it looks sexy at least. If you don't mind, give a quick run down of its failings as I'm searching for a new phone myself (here or PM works).



Biggest thing wrong with my motorola backflip is it comes from AT&T.  They suck.  Sent me a phone and forgot to change my plan.  Racked up $200 in data fees in less than 12 hours.  (They fixed that).

Second thing - it violates the "spirit" of the android operating system.  It's locked down.  You can't add apps that don't come from AT&T's "market".  There are workarounds, but they are complex and arduous.  If you want more info about the lockdown see this post.  

Bottom line, if you want an Android phone, get it from Verizon.  Also, wait just a bit, a new phone with twice the horsepower is coming on April 29th.  (1 GHz processor vs. 500 MHz).

Other than that, I really like the phone.  It has a great keyboard, with bumps instead of being perfectly flat.  The screen is clear and sharp.  I can connect to my wireless router, or any WiFi hotspot for superfast downloads.  I can also "tether" my laptop to it so when visiting my mom, I won't have to resort to a modem or driving to a coffee shop, drinking some awful expensive coffee just to poach a wireless connection.

If I had to do again, I'd get a Droid from Verizon.  A little bigger (a minus for me), but not locked down.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Biggest thing wrong with my motorola backflip is it comes from AT&T.  They suck.  Sent me a phone and forgot to change my plan.  Racked up $200 in data fees in less than 12 hours.  (They fixed that).
> 
> Second thing - it violates the "spirit" of the android operating system.  It's locked down.  You can't add apps that don't come from AT&T's "market".  There are workarounds, but they are complex and arduous.  If you want more info about the lockdown see this post.
> 
> ...


Meh, don't worry about it, somebody will cook a custom ROM for it to give a fully functioning Android phone.

Speaking of Android, somebody just ported it to the iPhone 2G. When it gets ported to the 3GS, I may switch.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> -snip-



Ah heh, I'll be crossing another off the list then mainly wanting the upgraded processor, but also to avoid the lock. I'd rather my phone be without having to mod or 'jail break', though I suppose modding and messing it isn't too different from how I use my PCs.

Sorry for the delay guys. April is a pretty rough month for me and my time, and in classic fashion I've applied my time a little too liberally. I will likely be ready for the chimp challenge, I just need to piss around with stability now it seems. However if you're still having trouble and would like to participate, there are many resources available. The folks over at HWC have posted up some videos to help set up FahMon and HFM.net that augment their guide. Follow this link to see what wisdom they have to impart. Our Tech assistance thread can cover general issues, and can be found here. Also, as Buck pointed out there was mention of GPU3 over the weekend. It'll be interesting to see if there are any changes to production on current work units, as well as the overall production of the upcoming work units themselves.


*Pie!*

23/04/10





24/04/10





25/04/10






*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|23/04/10|24/04/10|25/04/10
Somebody sure is cleaning up around here. 


*Milestones!*



2010-04-25  |	deathmore  |	1,700,000
2010-04-25 	|adhptechnical1 |	7,000
2010-04-25 	|King_Wookie |	650,000
2010-04-25 	|Rabsur 	|5,000
2010-04-25 	|NastyHabits| 	4,000,000
2010-04-25 	|xvi |	4,000
2010-04-24 	|TheLaughingMan| 	550,000
2010-04-24 	|hertz9753 	|11,000,000
2010-04-24 	|PCPraiser100 	|100,000
2010-04-24 	|thebluebumblebee |	4,000,000
2010-04-24 	|iFX 	|400,000
2010-04-24 	|Nick259 	|20,000
2010-04-23 	|DriedFrogPills| 	40,000
2010-04-23 	|kentaro_kung| 	3,000
The amalgamated milestone list shows us 4 milestones being posted up, 3 of which were additional millions posted by millionaires. For starters, we had PCPraiser vaulting over100,000 for his milestone, which also qualifies him for his Folding Badge on the forums. Next we see NastyHabits and thebluebumblebee as they both smash 4 million points with the latter beating Nasty to the punch by 1 days time. Nasty got his vengeance by overtaking him within the day. Meanwhile, hertz9753 stood back and shelled the proceedings with a daunting 11 million total. Congrats all, and very nice work. '


----------



## bogmali (Apr 26, 2010)

Grats to all the stoners...El, did you ever notice something unusual on the Apr 25 pie chart? To give you a hint, go to the F@H thread and see my latest post


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 27, 2010)

Of all the things to miss, I happened to miss a fairly sizable achievement. As of 4 days ago, Techpowerup collectively surpassed 300,000,000 points. On top of that, in another 10 hours we'll have surpassed yet another team in our F@H conquest. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|26/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-26  |	Mindweaver | 	800,000
2010-04-26 	|newtekie1| 	10,000,000
2010-04-26 	|PowderedSugar| 	1,300,000
Last night's milestones saw one member stand triumphant over a rather daunting and rare point total. Newtekie earned himself his 10 millionth point, making him the 7th TPU member and around the 760th worldwide to achieve this output. Coupling that with his apparent long term folding addiction, I hope he has few issues while squeezing out another 10 million.






Congratulations Newtekie.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 28, 2010)

I am thoroughly no good at overclocking.  Irql not less or equal this, clock interrupt that. I'm starting to reconsider that offer to send it all to Bogi. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|28/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-27|  	DaMulta|  	25,000
The milestones show DaMulta coming to the light for what would be his second badge. However, looking back, I can find no trace of a mention of his first milestone. So D will get double congrats from me due to the oversight. Glad to have you aboard D.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2010)

Prime95 stable is not the same as VMWare folding stable. I think I'm going to recommend VMWare folding for people who want to make sure their computers are rock solid stable. I can get an hour out of Prime95, OCCT and LinX, but it fails after about 4 or 5 minutes in VMWare.  

We had a great production day yesterday, despite having one of the lowest active user counts we've had in months. Hopefully the Chimp Challenge will give us a kick start and a little boost back up to where we were holding at around 65-70 active users, if not surpassing that. Great work on all of the active users though, as they were able to keep our output roughly the same despite having 15% of the prior workforce drop off in the past few days.  

Also, Thubans... I just got my 955 BE, but 6 cores vs. 4. I wonder if they'd be -bigadv friendly at 6 cores OC'd. They likely wouldn't hold a candle to the i7 920, but it'd most likely be better than the 5-6K my 955 BE gets now. On top of that, 200 dollars for the 1055.  I think I'm scheming a new scheme. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|29/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-28  	|Nick259  	|25,000
2010-04-28 	|DaMulta| 	30,000
Last night's milestones show another member echoing DaMulta's prior night milestone of 25,000. Nick259 has managed to crack the threshold on his second milestone, and will be now pressing forward to 50k. Congrats go out to Nick259.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 30, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I think I'm scheming a new scheme.



Oh boy.  I can hardly wait.  Fiendish schemes are my personal favorite.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Oh boy.  I can hardly wait.  Fiendish schemes are my personal favorite.



The Thuban is listed as compatible with my MSI 790FX-GD70, and I don't need Sata 3 for anything. Hell, I'm just finally getting out of 5400 RPMs. The best thing about this scheme, is that it's not a typical 'maybe over 3 months' scheme like I usually do. 


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|29/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-29  |	adhptechnical1|  	8,000
2010-04-29 	|KieX 	|250,000
2010-04-29 	|DriedFrogPills| 	50,000
2010-04-29 	|kentaro_kung| 	4,000
2010-04-29 	|CrackerJack_TPU |	1,000
2010-04-29 	|vanyots| 	1,200,000
2010-04-29 	|DaMulta| 	40,000
When the milestones came about last night, we see that DriedFrogPills and Kiex both stood victorious with their respective achievements. DriedFrogPills got the ball rolling with his 50,000 point milestone, which places him squarely halfway down the road to his forum folding badge. Meanwhile, Kiex flexes his muscles as he reins in 250,000 for TPU. Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2010)

Never underestimate the need for a good power supply. I hate to do new pricing, but this HX1000 seems to have cured what ailed me. Now with just a little tweaking I should be Chimp Challenge ready. 

Looking at the Chimp Challenge thread, we've got a bunch of members that are just answering the call and taking on the challenge, or are returning for another crack at the console. Whichever the case, I'm glad to see so many contributing.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|30/04/10

*Milestones!*



2010-04-30|	Broom2455|	1,000
2010-04-30	|Nexus7|	10,000
2010-04-30	|ERazer|	100,000
2010-04-30	|BoT	|70,000
2010-04-30	|onepost	|500
Last night's milestones started when Nexus7 got the ball rolling by reaching his first milestone for both TPU and in F@H. Having reached 10,000, he's just on his way to starting towards the forum badge at 100,000. However, ERazer has earned that forum badge just last night by reaching 100,000 himself and he can now sport that sucker around the forums here. Congrats go to Nexus7 and ERazer.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 4, 2010)

Well, my one i7 is now clocked at 4.01 and stable. It matches my air cooled i7 stride for stride in production, but does it at a nice 10-15 degrees cooler. The air cooled i7 will be getting water cooled as soon as the parts in the mail get to me. I may be a bit light in PPD on the day I do it, but I think I can run a loop and get it in place pretty quick. However, last night my AMD setup was having power supply issues that manifested while I was away in the afternoon and nearly corrupted my HDD all to crap.  After a long night of troubleshooting, I got things sorted by re-using the Ultra PSU. So far the Ultra X3 that wasn't enough for my i7 overclocked systems seems to be running my AMD setup quite beautifully. If everything has truly settled down in terms of hardware issues, I should be bringing ~110k to the table for Chimpowerup. 


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|02/05/10

*Milestones!*



2010-05-02 | 	adhptechnical1  |	10,000
2010-05-02 	|onepost| 	1,000
2010-05-02 	|BoT 	|80,000
2010-05-02 	|solairynn| 	200
Sunday saw the first milestone of adhptechnical as the sole highlight (and a good one at that), although Monday is already shaping up with a bit more activity. Congrats on your first milestone Adhp, hopefully there are many more error free milestones to come.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 4, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I should be bringing ~110k to the table for Chimpowerup.



Nice work!  Well done.  Bravo!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 4, 2010)

Well then, we're now the day before the official start of the contest and things seem to be going well. It's impossible to draw any sort of conclusions until we start seeing the first official numbers, though we aren't looking too shabby. I feel it'll be likely that we give a few teams a bit of a surprise. Excellent work so far everyone.


*Pie!*








*Winners of the MPA!*








dustyshiv|03/05/10

*Milestones!*



2010-05-03	|Guruthos|	4,000
2010-05-03|	D.Law	|4,000
2010-05-03	|hat	|750,000
2010-05-03|	CamelJock	|3,500,000
2010-05-03	|Nick259	|30,000
2010-05-03	|DaMulta	|50,000
2010-05-03	|Rabsur	|7,000
2010-05-03	|BraveSoul	|300,000
2010-05-03	|ChimPowerUp	|1,000,000
DaMulta is quickly moving up in the milestones, having just snagged 50k tonight. With another 50k, which should take no time, you'll have yourself the forum's folding badge to add to your post along with your 100k milestone.  Amidst the few new members we see here tonight, we also see ChimPowerUp making a cool million. It seems we're just getting into the swim of things, so let's see how fast we can post those millions to the milestones. Congrats go out to DaMulta, and a thank you to everyone contributing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2010)

Congrats D!

Its good that we have alot of i7's and quads here (also alot of high-end GPUs) for a smaller team we pack a hell of a punch


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

subbed   Love pie


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Congrats D!
> 
> Its good that we have alot of i7's and quads here (also alot of high-end GPUs) for a smaller team we pack a hell of a punch


Let's show HWC what we're made of! 


Chicken Patty said:


> subbed   Love pie



Pie is nice, although you have to admit the other pics that go along with the WCG pie are rather nice as well


----------



## roast (May 4, 2010)

Awesome to see all the progress is coming along swimmingly. 

I've  been out of folding action for a while due to my GTX285 (needs to go for RMA) but I'm still trying to fold as much as possible.

Luckily, I have a nice new UD7 and an i7 920 on the way! So I'll be making a dive into -bigadv folding. 
Anyone have any tips or tricks for setting up -bigadv?

Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Let's show HWC what we're made of!
> 
> 
> Pie is nice, although you have to admit the other pics that go along with the WCG pie are rather nice as well



Agreed!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2010)

Last night's pie has been delayed to bring you special coverage of wholly important topic. What coverage is that, you ask? Well, the first update for the Chimp Challenge is in!



EVGApes|  	1 | 	1,142,569  |	4,173,614 | 	4.5 days
OCNChimpin |	2 	|508,163 	|2,868,768 	|6.8 days
maximum_monkey| 	3 |	203,319| 	668,154 |	29.6 days
TSCh!mp 	|4 	|201,991 |	832,098 |	23.8 days
Beavers_Gone_Bananas| 	5| 	184,309 |	1,262,301| 	15.7 days
ChimPowerUp 	|6 |	103,819| 	614,775| 	32.4 days
T32monkeys 	|7 |	92,659 |	659,128 	|30.2 days
CustomBitChimps 	|8 |	91,822 |	336,712 	|59.1 days
Monkey_Bollocks 	|9| 	85,856 |	577,629 |	34.5 days
Not a bad start, though EVGA is stomping the competition with their first update. However, many speculate that they only timed their clients for an initial big push, but will now have to wait while the rest of the teams get their -bigadvs and other workunits in to catch up. We can use every point you guys would like to put towards the challenge, it all still goes to Stanford in the end. Great work chaps, but I've just set my purse down and don't plan on picking it up until we've kicked some chimps. 

If you'd like to follow along, you can use either HWC or EoC, though I recommend the HWC site as it has a rather fun smack talk shout box that is currently quite active.


*Pie!*







*Winners of the MPA!*








D.Law|04/05/10

*Milestones!*



2010-05-04  	|PowderedSugar  	|1,400,000
2010-05-04 	|Dustyshiv 	|6,000,000
2010-05-04 	|Niko084 	|1,300,000
2010-05-04 	|DaMulta |	60,000
Last night Dustyshiv accumulated his 6 millionth point for TPU, an absolutely remarkable number considering he's also a top 10 cruncher for WCG and splits his production between the two projects. Thank you very much sir, congratulations to you, and here's a milestone while we're at it.


----------



## niko084 (May 6, 2010)

Chimp Challenge? Pardon my lack of upkeep on these topics, I just crunch


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2010)

I see you've posted over in the Chimp Challenge thread. Thank you for your support and contribution.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2010)

Woot, way to go Dusty! Thanks for contributing!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot, way to go Dusty! Thanks for contributing!



+1


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot, way to go Dusty! Thanks for contributing!



+2 Dusty


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

I should be on the next milestone listing   two milestones in two days   That's because I just started out 

At least that is according to DC stats, where do you guys get the milestones from?


----------



## El Fiendo (May 7, 2010)

Day two of the standings are as follows:



EVGApes  	|1  |	8,169,717 | 	7,027,148 | 	40.8 hours
OCNChimpin 	|2 |	5,693,902 	|5,185,739| 	2.8 days
T32monkeys 	|3 |	2,216,789 |	2,124,130 |	8.4 days
Beavers_Gone_Bananas |	4 |	2,049,445 |	1,865,136 |	9.6 days
maximum_monkey 	|5 	|1,949,400 |	1,746,081 	|10.3 days
TSCh!mp 	|6 |	1,840,543 |	1,638,552 |	11.1 days
CustomBitChimps |	7 	|1,499,685| 	1,407,863 |	13.1 days
ChimPowerUp |	8 	|1,053,924 |	950,105 |	19.9 days
Monkey_Bollocks| 	9 	|773,869 |	688,013 |	27.9 days
While that may look rather bleak, a look at the totals produced to date shows that we aren't far behind the other teams. While EVGA and OCN may have spots one and two all but locked up, there is fairly significant competition for between the rest of the teams. While some might have their first inclination to be disheartened, we should all remember that we're first year entrants from 37th place, keeping pretty good pace with the majority of entrants who are in the top 10. Not to mention the fact that this team has seen a healthy boost in participation and support. 









Thank you for everyone whose thrown their hat in. If you're feeling like you want to help show a few of these top 10 teams that we're here, feel free to join us folding under ChimPowerUp as there is still time left in the race. 

Meanwhile, an important scientific discovery was made. ChimPowerUp is fueled by pie:

Pie!






*Winners of the MPA!*








D.Law|05/05/10

*Milestones!*



2010-05-05  |	D.Law | 	40,000
2010-05-05 	|Rabsur 	|10,000
2010-05-05 	|Mindweaver 	|850,000


Chicken Patty said:


> I should be on the next milestone listing   two milestones in two days   That's because I just started out
> 
> At least that is according to DC stats, where do you guys get the milestones from?



I get the milestones from Free DC, but I've got them pared down to 10k, 25k, 50k, 100k, 250k, 500k and every successive million that they list. This is because I post up a handy certificate from Stanford for each of these denominations. All else is colloquially called progress to still recognize the damned good work everyone is doing. Your first milestone will be the 6th, as the updates were just past that of the 5th. 

The milestones last night had 2 new members making a splash. First off was Rabsur, as he crushed his first 10k in the name of TPU. Meanwhile D.Law has been switching some focus from WCG to F@H over the past couple of days, and in turn has earned himself both his 10k and 25k milestone within the first 2 days of folding. 

Congrats to all.














*For those who remember Stanhemi and have been wondering how he's been: Link *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Day two of the standings are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotcha man, no biggie  

Congrats stoners


----------



## dustyshiv (May 7, 2010)

Last night Dustyshiv accumulated his 6 millionth point for TPU said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/dustcert.jpg[/url]



I have Loonym as my inspiration!!

Keep folding and crunching!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> I have Loonym as my inspiration!!
> 
> Keep folding and crunching!!



That's the spirit Shiv


----------



## El Fiendo (May 7, 2010)

Yesterday was a big day for TechPowerUp. As thebluebumblebee pointed out (and I believe he is correct), its our first time breaking 1 million without a points correction. Considering that TPU got 1,220,291 in one day, everyone deserves a congratulations.  The end of day two of the Chimp Challenge shows:



EVGApes  	|1  	|13,316,599  |	5,861,443 | 	26.4 hours
OCNChimpin |	2 |	10,405,485 |	5,370,981 	|43.2 hours
maximum_monkey |	3 	|3,834,349 	|2,080,765| 	7.8 days
Beavers_Gone_Bananas |	4 	|3,826,684 |	2,004,618 |	8.1 days
TSCh!mp |	5 |	3,573,420 	|1,909,344 |	8.6 days
T32monkeys| 	6 	|3,244,286 	|1,329,207| 	12.6 days
CustomBitChimps |	7 |	2,363,910 	|966,381| 	18.2 days
ChimPowerUp 	|8 |	1,851,291 |	896,053 |	20.3 days
Monkey_Bollocks |	9 |	1,372,154 |	681,942 |	27.3 days
The jostling continues for third place while EVGA and OCN run away with the production. Those running the HWC page were kind enough to provide a link to show how teams 3-9 are doing without EVGA and OCN in the graphs, as OCN almost has a good 7 million on the closest team, and EVGA is even further ahead.

To put things in perspective: 

We have currently 192 processors that produced 1,851,291 since May 5th, or roughly 9642 per processor. EVGA has 1197 processors that have produced 13,316,599, or roughly 11125 per processor. Lastly OCN has 1913 active in the past 7 days that have produced 10,405,485, or about 5439 per processor. Their lead doesn't look as impressive when you take into account the number of contributors, though their F@H Team user base would seem to be a bit deeper than our own. Whatever the case, we definitely pack a punch for the size of our team. 


Pie!





 Awesome.


*Winners of the MPA!*








Niko084|06/05/10

*Milestones!*



2010-05-06 | 	Guruthos|  	10,000
2010-05-06 |	Taz100420 |	40,000
2010-05-06 |	HammerON |	500
2010-05-06 |	ManDown |	1,000
2010-05-06 |	Chicken_Patty 	|9,000
Yesterdays milestones revealed the first submissions of a couple of new contributors, as well as the first milestone of Guruthos. Guruthos has earned himself his first 10k for TPU, and should be attaining his next milestone in no time at all.


----------



## theonedub (May 7, 2010)

Did anyone tell TexBill about the CC  We could use those GTX 285s he has!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> To put things in perspective:
> 
> We have currently 192 processors....



We are you finding that?


----------



## hat (May 7, 2010)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=ChimPowerUp


----------



## NastyHabits (May 7, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Whatever the case, we definitely pack a punch for the size of our team.



We're little, but we're fast.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 8, 2010)

And the end of day 3 seems to leave us with one team hours form passing the 20 million. However, most have vowed to take the challenge all the way to 20 million for their team, so there should be many days left in the running. Currently, there is a struggle for third place that has 3 teams currently vying for position in a close race. The standings as of now are:



|	Rank	|Total Points	|Last 24hrs.|	Est. Time
EVGApes|	1	|19,265,635|	6,645,758|	2.4 hours
OCNChimpin	|2	|15,557,760|	5,867,890|	19.2 hours
maximum_monkey	|3	|5,552,235|	2,025,598|	7.1 days
Beavers_Gone_Bananas|	4	|5,409,306|	1,882,355|	7.8 days
TSCh!mp|	5|	5,394,850	|2,038,993|	7.2 days
T32monkeys	|6|	5,025,961|	1,909,340|	7.8 days
CustomBitChimps	|7|	3,964,905|	1,698,080|	9.4 days
ChimPowerUp	|8|	2,717,636|	949,707	|18.2 days
Monkey_Bollocks|	9	|1,991,744|	695,159|	25.9 days

We continued with our team production just passing 1 million PPD, so we're still cruising along. It will be interesting to see if anyone slows down once EVGA passes 20 million. Whoever ends up winning the Chimp Challenge, F@H is the clear winner as the total output over 3 days for these 9 teams is astounding.

Also, have a look at this post for some more stats on team makeup. The numbers may just surprise you.


*Pie!*






*Winners of the MPA!*








Niko084|07/05/10
Mindweaver|07/05/10

*Milestones!*



2010-05-07|	stanhemi	|1,900,000
2010-05-07|	DaMulta|	70,000
2010-05-07|	DanMiner	|8,000,000
2010-05-07|	King_Wookie|	700,000
2010-05-07|	ManDown|	2,000
Last night's milestones show DanMiner, long time folder, reaching 8 million with TPU. His dedication to F@H can be traced back as far as May 2007, meaning he's coming up on 3 years of contribution. Thanks for all your efforts, and congratulations on your milestone. 







Unfortunately I've just learned that I'll be out of town until late Tuesday, and I'm not certain if I'm going to have internet. The updates can go without for a few days, or if anyone would like to lazily update it now and again, that's fine by me. Just no 50 Hitler posts please. I'm leaving everything running, and if everything holds as it has been, everything will still be running when I get back.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 14, 2010)

I have this compelling urge to update this thread. Someone whose name starts with a G must be to blame.  

So what remains of the Chimp Challenge you ask? Well just as of a few hours ago, a third place team was crowned. The stats as they stand for the completed teams are:




| 	Rank  	|Average PPD*  	|Finished by  |	Total Days
EVGApes |	1 |	6,714,826.3 |	May 8, 12pm 	|3.0 days
OCNChimpin |	2 	|5,026,917.0 |	May 9, 12pm |	4.0 days
T32monkeys |	3 	|2,349,400.3 |	May 14, 6am |	8.75 days
While the teams still moving toward the 20 million mark are:



 	|Rank  |	Total Points  |	Last 24hrs.|  	Est. Time
TSCh!mp| 	4 	|19,053,402 |	2,521,578 |	9.6 hours
Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	|5 |	18,340,590| 	2,201,571| 	19.2 hours
maximum_monkey 	|6 	|13,705,144 |	1,106,022 	|5.7 days
CustomBitChimps| 	7 |	12,562,279 	|1,459,264 |	5.1 days
ChimPowerUp 	|8 	|7,996,721| 	826,993 |	14.5 days
Monkey_Bollocks |	9 	|5,927,440 |	561,254 |	25.1 days
As a note, the average PPD in the first table is the average each team had over the course of the competition until the time they first finished the goal. 

The biggest gain for TPU isn't readily apparent by these stats. For the course of the Chimp Challenge, we've increased our output by at least 200k PPD to average above 1 million for most of the days the Chimp Challenge was on. We've moved ourselves into 12th place in terms of average PPD and we're but a fraction of the size of many of the teams around us. We've seen many new members come and show interest, and we've all pushed harder and have done a fair bit to solve problems collectively. This exercise was as much of a team building exercise for TPU as it was anything else, and I have no doubt we're a stronger team now then before. Everyone deserves a congratulations for what we've done here so far. 


*Pie!*






*Milestones!*



2010-05-10 |	Taz100420 |	50,000
2010-05-12 |	PowderedSugar 	|1,500,000
2010-05-12 |	iFX 	|450,000
2010-05-12 |	Jstn7477 	|450,000
2010-05-12 |	Niko084 	|1,400,000
2010-05-12 |	hayder_master 	|200
2010-05-13 |	hat 	|800,000
2010-05-14 | 	ChimPoweUp  	|30,000
2010-05-14 |	ChimPowerUp 	|9,500,000
2010-05-14 |	scud_svk 	|3,000



With mostly everyone folding under ChimPowerUp, we see few milestones coming to light while ChimPowerUp races forward. As such, I included some stats from the past few days that I've missed to help flesh out the standings. As can be seen, there are a number of members right on the cusp of achieving some juicy milestones. Meanwhile, Taz100420 stands alone in the spotlight and brings home his 50,000 point milestone. His next milestone will be tough as it requires him to double his current total, but with the 100k milestone also comes the Folding @ Home forum badge. Congrats on the 50k Taz, here's hoping the next 50k goes smoothly as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

Well said dude  I still have a 5770 going strong


----------



## Taz100420 (May 15, 2010)

The 9600GSO isnt pulling any punches here! Its makin WAY more PPD than the 8600GTS and actually completing them, except 1 I saw.......


----------



## TeXBill (May 15, 2010)

> Did anyone tell TexBill about the CC  We could use those GTX 285s he has!


Duely noted and taken care of, I got all of my GPU's folding for ChimPowerUp and transfering the cpu's as they finish the WU's they are doing right now. 
Dub I would not let the Team down I'm with ya for the long haul Bro...
Cheer's TechPowerup and keep up the nice work........


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2010)

Powering my other rigs back on as we speak.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 19, 2010)

How long do you guys usually leak test before installing everything in? So far its only about 8 hours without leak (that I know of) but I'm all antsy and want to get it set up as quick as possible. I've been cut down to 75k for the past couple of days due to the heat and the resulting BSODs. Sorry ChimPowerUp.  

But as for placement and standings? Well Pie has remained mostly the same. As pointed out by a member earlier, we've been getting a lot of Pacman reminiscent updates, with little change. But as for the standings of the finished teams:



 	|Rank  |	Total Points  |	Last 24hrs.|  	Est. Time
EVGApes  	|1  |	6,714,826.3  	|May 8, 12pm  	|3.0 days
OCNChimpin |	2 |	5,026,917.0 |	May 9, 12pm |	4.0 days
T32monkeys |	3 |	2,349,400.3 |	May 14, 6am 	|8.75 days
TSCh!mp 	|4 |	2,117,589.2 	|May 15, 12am |	9.5 days
Beavers_Gone_Bananas |	5 |	2,011,215.3 	|May 15, 12pm 	|10.0 days
While the teams still heading to the finish shape up like this:



|Rank  |	Total Points  	|Last 24hrs. | 	Est. Time
CustomBitChimps| 	6 	|18,637,640 	|1,555,653 	|21.6 hours
maximum_monkey 	|7 	|18,413,668 |	1,106,600 	|33.6 hours
ChimPowerUp 	|8 	|11,076,761 	|736,797| 	12.1 days
Monkey_Bollocks |	9 |	8,323,276 |	567,814 |	20.6 days

Fold on guys, we've crested the median and are making hard for the finish line. We've maintained a great deal of our average after the first teams finished, which is a fine example of dedication to the cause. No giving up just yet!


*Pie!*






*Milestones!*



2010-05-16 	|ChimPoweUp |	40,000
2010-05-16 	|hayder_master| 	500
2010-05-16 	|imperialreign 	|500,000
2010-05-16 	|kentaro_kung |	5,000
2010-05-16 	|stanhemi |	2,000,000
2010-05-17 | 	Taz100420  |	70,000

Since the last update, we see that Imperial Reign and Stanhemi have earned themselves some milestones. Imperial lays down a regal 500,000 points, all the while reminding me about men in tights. Meanwhile, a conglomerate has started to form under Stanhemi's name where both Crunchers and Folders are donating in his honor. This has resulted in a 2 million point milestone in his name, and the current lead on the WCG team. Here's hoping we can see Stanhemi back on the forums alright and well. Congrats to Imperialreign, and best wishes to Stanhemi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

Woot, go stan 

That's dedication right there!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 19, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> *How long do you guys usually leak test before installing everything in? So far its only about 8 hours without leak* (that I know of) but I'm all antsy and want to get it set up as quick as possible. I've been cut down to 75k for the past couple of days due to the heat and the resulting BSODs. Sorry ChimPowerUp.


Are you using worm drive clamps? If so, a future leak is unlikely, unless your loop is very complex. I tested mine for 4 hours, then cranked up the rig with radiator fans off to heat up the tubing. Let it run to 80c and then set her up for the long haul. No leaks after a week now(fingers crossed).


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> *How long do you guys usually leak test before installing everything in?*


Like, 15 minutes, tops. lol.


----------



## msgclb (May 19, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> How long do you guys usually leak test before installing everything in? So far its only about 8 hours without leak (that I know of) but I'm all antsy and want to get it set up as quick as possible.



Sometimes overnight, sometimes pdq! I keep a lot of paper towels handy. I once lost a video card because I didn't see a leak.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 19, 2010)

I usually do it for an hour, then watch it closely while I overclock and test.  I use automotive fuel injector clamps.  They rarely leak.


----------



## niko084 (May 19, 2010)

Water?

Use compression fittings with thread lock and coat the ends with rubber cement or something similar just in case you get a minor crack where it comes together.

I also use some glue around all the seams on everything else as well, never had a leak.


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> How long do you guys usually leak test ...




Depends on how much beer I have had, could take awhile...

Just use 7/16 tubing on 1/2 " barbs and I just usually dive straight in after testing that all the pumps are working...never had a leak that would cause damage.

Only time that I had a leak was from improperly fitted barbs.


----------



## TeXBill (May 23, 2010)

If you don't have a leak within an hour of testing more than likely you won't have one, unless you move hoses or fittings around alot when putting everything back together....


----------



## niko084 (May 24, 2010)

Another note on water cooling being most people don't use pressure relief valves 

I let it get really good and hot *even if that means slowing down or unplugging fans, and remove the cap off my res to let the the pressure balance then put it back on and let it cool down, probably not "required" but I have seen as the coolant heats up pressure increases and I have seen seams on res. and pumps and such blow out... Rare but I have seen it.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 31, 2010)

The Chimp Challenge you ask? 



	|Rank	Total |Points	|Last 24hrs.	|Est. Time
ChimPowerUp|	8	|19,929,444|	455,005|	4.8 hours
Monkey_Bollocks|	9|	15,285,249	|496,727|	9.5 days

Though that's going to update in about 40 minutes, and I suspect we'll have passed 20 million. We've worked hard this past month, and we pushed the limits of their hardware. We've surged forward and will end up having folded an additional 5 million over the month prior, a true testament to the hard work everyone poured in. Great work everyone!



*Pie!*








*Milestones!*



2010-05-19	|thoughtdisorder	|1,400,000
2010-05-20|	tofu_TPU|	25,000
2010-05-21	|Niko084	|1,500,000
2010-05-21	|King_Wookie|	750,000
2010-05-23|	PowderedSugar	|1,600,000
2010-05-23|	hayder_master|	1,000
2010-05-23|	ManDown	|3,000
2010-05-23|	ChimPoweUp|	60,000
2010-05-24	|kentaro_kung|	6,000
2010-05-24	|Solaris17|	1,200,000
2010-05-26	|scud_svk	|20,000
2010-05-27	|JrRacinFan'|	500
2010-05-27	|Jubdub|	10,000
2010-05-28|	BoT	|90,000
2010-05-28|	T-Bob|	350,000
2010-05-28	|phoenix	|2,000
2010-05-28|	Taz100420	|100,000
2010-05-28	|TeXBill|	5,000,000
2010-05-29|Mashuga	|4,000
2010-05-29|sneekypeet|	3,500,000
2010-05-29	|hat	|900,000
2010-05-29	|PVTCaboose1337	|80,000
2010-05-30	|Killer_Rubber_Ducky	|5,000






















Congratulations to the members who snagged milestones, from new members claiming their first milestone, to a team millionaire smashing down doors. Also, congrats to Taz who should know have access to the folding badge on the forums here. 

Again, great work everyone.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2010)

Congrats to all stoners and nice one Texbill


----------



## El Fiendo (May 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Congrats to all stoners and nice one Texbill



And congrats to TPU for completing the Chimp Challenge, which happened just hours after my post. Very nice work guys.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 4, 2010)

TPU finished in the Chimp Challenge having achieved the requirement in just under 26 days. The impact of the competition can be clearly seen in our monthly point total.






Today we're a bit muted as we have a fair number of members returning the helping boost provided by the WCG team. Having said that, we're still tipping the scales at around 700k so we're still charging upwards. Great job guys.


*Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-05-31|	KieX	|300,000
2010-05-31	|Chicken_Patty	|10,000
2010-05-31	|Niko084|	1,600,000
2010-05-31	|PowderedSugar	|1,700,000
2010-05-31|	Lampmaster	|750,000
2010-06-01	|T-Bob|	400,000
2010-06-02	|TheLaughingMan|	600,000
2010-06-02	|msgclb|	19,000,000
2010-06-02|	Jubdub|	25,000
2010-06-02|	King_Wookie|	800,000
2010-06-02	|DaMulta	|100,000
2010-06-03|	phoenix	|10,000
2010-06-03|	PVTCaboose1337|	90,000
2010-06-03	|scud_svk	|25,000
2010-06-03	|kentaro_kung	|7,000
2010-06-03|	Killer_Rubber_Ducky	|8,000


We have a flurry of activity coming with the milestone update. For starters, we see Chicken Patty snatch his first 10k along with Phoenix, while scud_svk and Jubdub both lay down their 25k milestones. DaMulta slaps at science with his 100k total, which of course will grant him forum Folding Badge ownership. Lastly, we have msgclb rocking the boat as he comes back online from the Chimp Challenge.
































Now let's overtake Engadget.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

wooot woooot


----------



## bogmali (Jun 4, 2010)

Grats Msgclb and CP


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 7, 2010)

OCAU is rounding the final bend in the Chimp Challenge, as they now stand just over a day away from completion. They've shown remarkable dedication to hold out to the end and deserve a hearty congrats. 


*Weekend Pie!*












*Milestones!*



2010-06-04|	KieX	|350,000
2010-06-04	|imperialreign	|550,000
2010-06-04|	dhoshaw	|6,000,000
2010-06-05	|NastyHabits	|4,500,000
2010-06-05	|hat	|950,000
2010-06-05	|hertz9753	|12,000,000
2010-06-05|	T-Bob	|450,000
2010-06-06|	Ross211|	100
2010-06-06|bogmali	|30,000,000
2010-06-06|	phoenix|	50,000
2010-06-06|	PUTCHAP	|1,000


The weekend was packed with activity as we saw one of our new members surpass his 50k milestone. Phoenix now has another 50k to go before being able to access the forum folding badge. Meanwhile, dhoshaw, hertz9753 and bogmali all added a new million onto their prior total, each more daunting a total than the last. 6 million, 12 million and 30 million respectively earns each of these guys their mention and a bit of worship.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats to to all 'stoners!    Really nice number bogmali.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know where to start: 6, 12 or 30! Those are all impressive numbers dhoshaw, hertz9753 and bogmali.
But phoenix that 50 is a great start and it looks like 1 million 100k is only a few days away. Congrats all.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 8, 2010)

Coming out of the competition, we've posted a few days of 750k which is pretty good and also is a better figure than our HWC friends can manage. 


One thing that's readily apparent is how little fluctuation the line has seen over the past 3 days. This is most likely due to a lesser amount of bidadv clients running leaving us mainly with GPUs and SMP clients. I can't vouch for anyone else, but Crunching seems to be a fair deal more stable on my i7s. The added requirement of the virtual machine is likely to blame, but aside from that the program really is wonderfully ease to use. I'll overlook ease of use, as I simply hope Stanford will have worked out the issue with the bigadv A3 units by the time I return my processors to F@H. 

As of this post, Overclockers Australia is 7.2 hours from completing the Chimp Challenge.


*Weekend Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-06-07|	phoenix	|60,000
2010-06-07|	KieX	|400,000
2010-06-07	|BraveSoul	|400,000
2010-06-07	|Chicken_Patty|	20,000
2010-06-07	|Niko084|	1,700,000
2010-06-07	|PVTCaboose1337	|100,000
2010-06-07	|kentaro_kung	|8,000
2010-06-07|	Mashuga	|5,000
2010-06-07|	Nick259	|40,000
2010-06-07	|Ross211	|200
2010-06-07|	Jubdub|30,000
2010-06-06	|PUTCHAP	|1,000

A flurry of fresh names and returning veterans are shown tonight, notably PVTCaboose as he claims his 100k milestone which allows him to show his F@H badge on the bottom of his posts now. Congrats to PVTCaboose, and a hearty cheer out to all the new members who are raking in their first points with zeal.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 8, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Coming out of the competition, we've posted a few days of 750k which is pretty good and also is a better figure than our HWC friends can manage.
> 
> 
> One thing that's readily apparent is how little fluctuation the line has seen over the past 3 days. This is most likely due to a lesser amount of bidadv clients running leaving us mainly with GPUs and SMP clients. I can't vouch for anyone else, but Crunching seems to be a fair deal more stable on my i7s. The added requirement of the virtual machine is likely to blame, but aside from that the program really is wonderfully ease to use. I'll overlook ease of use, as I simply hope Stanford will have worked out the issue with the bigadv A3 units by the time I return my processors to F@H.



First I want to add congrats to all the new members.  There are no milestones too small to celebrate. 

Second, I find on my dual core machines that CPU crunching robs me of far fewer GPU PPD than does CPU folding.  I just let those machines crunch away.  BIGADV folding is still kinda rocky.  I've had no trouble sending results, or receiving new WU's lately, although I don't think I've received my bonus from my last -bigadv job.  It is definitely better now the Chimp Challenge is (almost) over.

Meanwhile, I gather my pennies to further my quest for *Total World Folding Domination*.  (OK, OK.  I'm delusional.  Humor me.)


----------



## niko084 (Jun 9, 2010)

I had 2 GTS250's down for the last nearly 5 days without noticing.... 
Got those back up today finally.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2010)

6.6 hours until we pass Engadget.  

Oh, and 5 days ago mmaakk tossed in 3052 points for the first time in months. Hopefully all is well down in Brazil and he stops in sometime soon. I'd even use MS Paint to edit his name in place of Buck's or Bogi's.  


*Weekend Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-06-08|	PowderedSugar|	1,800,000
2010-06-08	|TheLaughingMan|	650,000
2010-06-08	|phoenix	|80,000
2010-06-08	|PUTCHAP	|2,000

While no names strike any specific milestones, we do see some impressive numbers. Phoenix for instance is really taking off and pushing his PPD hard for the milestones, and PowderedSugar continues along, an unyielding folding force who is sneaking up on his 2 millionth milestone.  Nice show of force guys.


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 10, 2010)

I would like to thank those who fold under my name 

thank you for keeping my name alive

stanley


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> http://forum.malazanempire.com/public/style_emoticons/Malazan/sofa.gif
> 
> 
> The Chimp Challenge you ask?
> ...



I know its a little late, but is that a fluke or did I actually, honestly make a piece of the pie?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2010)

yes you did.  During the Chimpowerup changeover.  Feels neat, huh?  Makes you want more....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> yes you did.  During the Chimpowerup changeover.  Feels neat, huh?  Makes you want more....



I knew there had to be a reason I made the list...it was just a fluke

Neat to see it, but I'm cool with the current PPD, it was just weird to see my name on it without asking for an edit.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 10, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I knew there had to be a reason I made the list...it was just a fluke
> 
> Neat to see it, but I'm cool with the current PPD, it was just weird to see my name on it without asking for an edit.



With over 13,000 ppd two days in a row, it looks like you're trying to stay on it.

My bad, I was looking at the top 20 on EOC, good job anyway.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats to everyone in Chicago. Sorry for the delay, as it is I'm dodging a deadline to post this up. 

865,765 today! Looks like someone found a little extra oomph kicking about. I'm not going to name any names, but someone who rhymes with dogmali posted 220k alone and may have played a part in it. Very nice sir. 

Oh and Sneeky, if you ever did want pie nightly, you'd only need another 5k on your current output to reach it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-06-09 | 	Mashuga  	|7,000
2010-06-09 	|dank1983man420| 	9,500,000
2010-06-09 	|tofu_TPU 	|30,000
2010-06-09 	|Wile_E 	|650,000
2010-06-09 	|vanyots 	|1,300,000
2010-06-09 	|Chicken_Patty |	25,000

Yesterday's milestones feature a processed food item running away with the show. Chicken Patty, arguably one of the masters of all things distributively computed around TPU here, has posted up his 25k milestone. Also, I just discovered that distributively is a word and that I spelled it correctly. Joining him in the list are many members clawing their way upward, with a few ready to strike blows on unsuspecting milestones. Congrats and confectionaries to all!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 11, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm not going to name any names, but someone who rhymes with dogmali posted 220k alone and may have played a part in it.







El Fiendo said:


> Very nice sir.


 I try sometimes



El Fiendo said:


> Oh and Sneeky, if you ever did want pie nightly, you'd only need another 5k on your current output to reach it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Congrats to everyone in Chicago. Sorry for the delay, as it is I'm dodging a deadline to post this up.
> 
> 865,765 today! Looks like someone found a little extra oomph kicking about. I'm not going to name any names, but someone who rhymes with dogmali posted 220k alone and may have played a part in it. Very nice sir.
> 
> ...




Processed food item


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Coming out of the competition, we've posted a few days of 750k which is pretty good and also is a better figure than our HWC friends can manage.
> 
> 
> One thing that's readily apparent is how little fluctuation the line has seen over the past 3 days. This is most likely due to a lesser amount of bidadv clients running leaving us mainly with GPUs and SMP clients. I can't vouch for anyone else, but Crunching seems to be a fair deal more stable on my i7s. The added requirement of the virtual machine is likely to blame, but aside from that the program really is wonderfully ease to use. I'll overlook ease of use, as I simply hope Stanford will have worked out the issue with the bigadv A3 units by the time I return my processors to F@H.
> ...



Yeah!    I am extremely proud to have gotten 100k.  You have no idea what it took in the Texas heat to keep 3 machines running.  It was 90 degrees F in the room they all reside in!  In addition, in order to update the bios on one machine, I had to use a 5.25" drive cause I had no 3.5" floppies, only 5.25" floppies!

I plan to reach 200k by the end of the summer.  When I get my earnings from my summer job I will get a new i7 rig and dedicate it to folding.  We will see when that happens, probably late August.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

I hate when someone does the simple math for me....5K PPD??? Well I started up another 470 so it should get me some tastey pie soon


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 11, 2010)

Once again congrats on all milestones big and small.  We have some new members putting up some good numbers.  They'll be climbing up the ranks quickly.

One thing I noticed.







Bogmali got one million in a week!   Has this been done before?  I'm impressed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Once again congrats on all milestones big and small.  We have some new members putting up some good numbers.  They'll be climbing up the ranks quickly.
> 
> One thing I noticed.
> 
> ...



Remember the Chimp Challenge?  Every team got more than 1 mil points a week (ALOT MORE!), and they were technically on the same user name.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

ummm......WOW Bogmali way to hog all the points


----------



## bogmali (Jun 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> ummm......WOW Bogmali way to hog all the points



Haha, you're the one that has all the HW so what's keeping you


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

she pays the power bill?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> she pays the power bill?



 Dang......I used to have those issues:shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Dang......I used to have those issues:shadedshu



So did you start paying it or get a new girl?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> So did you start paying it or get a new girl?



**Looks over shoulder to make sure SHE's not watching****

Nah, I just moved them somewhere else


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 11, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Once again congrats on all milestones big and small.  We have some new members putting up some good numbers.  They'll be climbing up the ranks quickly.
> 
> One thing I noticed.
> 
> ...



I think that Buck and msgclb were close.  

http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=50711&id=670400

http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=50711&id=1765958

http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=50711&id=1546555


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah!    I am extremely proud to have gotten 100k.  You have no idea what it took in the Texas heat to keep 3 machines running.  It was 90 degrees F in the room they all reside in!  In addition, in order to update the bios on one machine, I had to use a 5.25" drive cause I had no 3.5" floppies, only 5.25" floppies!
> 
> I plan to reach 200k by the end of the summer.  When I get my earnings from my summer job I will get a new i7 rig and dedicate it to folding.  We will see when that happens, probably late August.





sneekypeet said:


> I hate when someone does the simple math for me....5K PPD??? Well I started up another 470 so it should get me some tastey pie soon



 Both of you deserve a round bought in your honor. Since you're both so far away, I'll consume them for you too. Thanks for your efforts.




NastyHabits said:


> Once again congrats on all milestones big and small.  We have some new members putting up some good numbers.  They'll be climbing up the ranks quickly.
> 
> One thing I noticed.
> 
> ...



I hadn't noticed that, and its a very impressive achievement. Of course, with some of the deals he posts up from his Craigslist, I can very easily understand how he has so much hardware. I still wonder about his 'moved them somewhere else' statements though. 


*Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-06-10  |	phoenix | 	100,000
2010-06-10 	|PUTCHAP |	3,000
2010-06-10 	|stanhemi |	2,500,000

Last night we see Phoenix, one of our newest members, as he continues to fold up a storm. Now with his latest milestone, he can show off his folding prowess around the forums with his folding badge. Joining him in the update is another new member making his way up the standings, and a group of members helping Stanhemi to new records. Congrats Phoenix, and great work all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats Phoenix and to everyone helping out stan


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Congrats to everyone in Chicago. Sorry for the delay, as it is I'm dodging a deadline to post this up.
> 
> 865,765 today! Looks like someone found a little extra oomph kicking about. I'm not going to name any names, but someone who rhymes with dogmali posted 220k alone and may have played a part in it. Very nice sir.
> 
> ...


Well, that was apparently the milestone that knocked me out of it. My 8800GT fried, so I won't be folding for a while.


----------



## hat (Jun 12, 2010)

There was someone here that was selling three 8800GTXs for $50 a pop... don't remember who he was or if he still has any available, lol


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't have the loot to spare. Just bought my Mushkin ram for the 980X build. It won't post with them tho, so I had to order an additional value stick to test with, that I have on rush and 2 day shipping.

I plan to sell my current system after the 980X is going, then I'll see what I can muster.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Don't have the loot to spare. Just bought my Mushkin ram for the 980X build. It won't post with them tho, so I had to order an additional value stick to test with, that I have on rush and 2 day shipping.
> 
> I plan to sell my current system after the 980X is going, then I'll see what I can muster.



Don't forget to post a question over in http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1924066#post1924066 about your memory.


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2010)

Just broke a million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Just broke a million



Congrats on that huge stone bro


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats on that huge stone bro



Got more than that... just got my high school diploma and I just turned 18 as well 

I'm about to sign up for an Ebay account today


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Got more than that... just got my high school diploma and I just turned 18 as well
> 
> I'm about to sign up for an Ebay account today



Congratulations on it all!.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Got more than that... just got my high school diploma and I just turned 18 as well
> 
> I'm about to sign up for an Ebay account today



like nasty habits said, congrats on all of it then


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 14, 2010)

Did anyone other than me that our International Team rank went up from 37 to 36?  I was just wondering if anyone already posted that.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Did anyone other than me that our International Team rank went up from 37 to 36?  I was just wondering if anyone already posted that.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1923737&postcount=8464


----------



## Wile E (Jun 14, 2010)

hat said:


> Got more than that... just got my high school diploma and I just turned 18 as well
> 
> I'm about to sign up for an Ebay account today



Congrats. And holy crap I'm getting old. lol It seems like just yesterday you were a loud mouthed 15 year old. lol.


----------



## hat (Jun 14, 2010)

Same here... it's still far too often someone digs up a thread where I'm in there making stupid shit comments


----------



## hat (Jun 14, 2010)

I printed out my 1m points cert and pinned it to my bulletin board thing.

Also... my mom got me sandals for my birthday (and cash). I was wondering wtf I would do with sandals... and I just recently had the most brilliant idea ever. I will now wear my sandals into the shower! No more fooling around with the stupid floor towel to prevent my feet from touching the dirty/cold floor... I will now wear sandals, and that unsightly towel can be gone forever!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

hat said:


> I printed out my 1m points cert and pinned it to my bulletin board thing.



I've done this a couple of times with my milestones, though it usually it leads to people thinking I'm a bit off. They just don't know what they're talking about though. 


Team output may falter as the majority of us head into summer due to the menace of heat, though nobody can really blame anyone for not wanting to roast in their computer room. However as it stands right now we're as strong as we were before entering the Chimp Challenge. I know a few members are still providing some points to the WCG efforts, so our team is healthy and doing well. We're continuing to overtake other teams, our closest targets being some 2 months and 20 some million away away. A side note is that HWC has a flat tire and it would take 1.3 years to put them back in their place. That's almost incentive enough for me to get another i7.  


*Pie!*

11/06/10






12/06/10





13/06/10






*Milestones!*



2010-06-11|	angelkiller	|250,000
2010-06-11	|KieX	|450,000
2010-06-11	|scud_svk	|30,000
2010-06-11	|Jizzler	|1,500,000
2010-06-12	|Chicken_Patty	|30,000
2010-06-12	|phoenix	|150,000
2010-06-12	|briar7|	700,000
2010-06-12|	MStenholm	|1,800,000
2010-06-13	|PUTCHAP	|4,000
2010-06-13	|Oily_17|	16,000,000
2010-06-13|	Dustyshiv	|6,500,000
2010-06-13	|dneekypeet	|9,000
2010-06-13|	hat|	1,000,000

Here we see the flurry of milestones that hit the weekend, first coming from angelkiller on Friday night ringing in with 250k to get things started. The next day we see Phoenix making a mad dash for his 250k milestone, having applied tremendous steam over the weekend. Sunday we see a couple of big milestones come down the line, one of which being Oily as he computes his 16 millionth for TPU. Also displaying some work unit domination on Sunday is hat, who apparently passed his millionth on his birthday if I'm not mistaken. Congrats on your milestone and your birthday. Congrats as well to the rest of our milestoners and donating do gooders. I love seeing what TPU's made of.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2010)

Way to go stoner's!  hat, unfortunately, your next milestone isn't until 2 million, just wanted to warn you that they won't come along as often as before.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 14, 2010)

> Team output may falter as the majority of us head into summer due to the menace of heat, though nobody can really blame anyone for not wanting to roast in their computer room.



I was awaken this morning around 4am with a loud bang outside my door followed by a flash of light and then no lights. The power came back on in a second or so then within 5 minutes I got a repeat performance. I got out of bed and turned off the rigs that survived as they are hooked up to a UPS. I left two card running and went back to bed.

I don't think that I've seen rain for over a month but this morning as the rain was still coming down in sheets I got out in it for a doctor's appointment. I just got back and have restarted those rigs.

There are places in this city that is under water and now I see another storm to my south.

On another subject it's not often something happens that I have any real connection too. Friday, Jun 11, 2010 I was notified that a plane had crashes into my High School. I haven't been back into that school since I graduated over 40 years ago. To set the record straight, they didn't run me out of town but I've spent most of the last 40 years out of country or out of state.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I was awaken this morning around 4am with a loud bang outside my door followed by a flash of light and then no lights. The power came back on in a second or so then within 5 minutes I got a repeat performance. I got out of bed and turned off the rigs that survived as they are hooked up to a UPS. I left two card running and went back to bed.
> 
> I don't think that I've seen rain for over a month but this morning as the rain was still coming down in sheets I got out in it for a doctor's appointment. I just got back and have restarted those rigs.
> 
> ...



You know, I don't think anyone will fault you for keeping some rigs off for fears of it burning down your house.  

Do you think its local wiring or perhaps fluctuations in your city? Also, what the hell made the bang and flash?

Side note:   @ plane


----------



## msgclb (Jun 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> You know, I don't think anyone will fault you for keeping some rigs off for fears of it burning down your house.
> 
> Do you think its local wiring or perhaps fluctuations in your city? Also, what the hell made the bang and flash?
> 
> Side note:   @ plane



Thunder and lighting that was just to damn close. On a side note these apartments were probably built about the time I was born. It seems that I get a momentary voltage fluctuation every time a storm comes through.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Thunder and lighting that was just to damn close. On a side note these apartments were probably built about the time I was born. It seems that I get a momentary voltage fluctuation every time a storm comes through.



Ah ok, for a second I thought something electrical had blown out and you were troopering through the sparks and electrical fires that resulted. I was going to have to give you a 'Badass Folder' award or something for turning all your computers back on right after.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Ah ok, for a second I thought something electrical had blown out and you were troopering through the sparks and electrical fires that resulted. I was going to have to give you a 'Badass Folder' award or something for turning all your computers back on right after.



The Admiral David Glasgow Farragut award?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 15, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The Admiral David Glasgow Farragut award?



Yea, something exactly along those lines. We've already seen pretty similar attitudes around here, alot of people already go through pretty significant sacrifices though perhaps none quite as reckless. 


*Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-06-14	|BoT|	100,000
2010-06-14	|phoenix	|200,000
2010-06-14|	ERazer	|150,000
2010-06-14	|Mashuga	|10,000


Our first milestone tonight comes from Mashuga, a new member whose claimed their first milestone with relative ease. The second milestone belongs to BoT, as he wrangles his 100k milestone and accompanying forum badge. Congrats to our stoners, and to our members who continue to shoot up the standings.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 17, 2010)

Accompanying tonight's pie, I thought I'd get some fans from South Africa to help us celebrate the dishing out of pie today. I've currently got 10 guys here playing the Vuvuzela rather heartily. I've since realized that this will do nothing for an internet post, but just imagine that they're here too. 


*Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-06-15  |	KieX  	|500,000
2010-06-15 	|TeXBill 	|5,500,000
2010-06-15 	|Killer_Rubber_Ducky| 	9,000
2010-06-15 	|binsky3333| 	80,000


Last night's milestones show KieX taking the stage for his 500,000 milestone, the last milestone before his inauguration into the F@H Millionaires Club. Kiex has been on an absolute rampage this last month as he's already doubled his averages for March and April. Considering that its only the 15th, that's a pretty impressive step up in performance. Congrats to KieX and all the members posting up in the update. 

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 17, 2010)

YAY finally some honest pie!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

KieX is hitting some good stones lately, even over at the WCG side   Good job bro.

Tex, jesus!  Great job bro


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

i like where this is going....


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2010)

You're actually #9 on EOC Fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

from 0 to (semi)hero in 36 hours lol!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 19, 2010)

With what you're putting out Fits, you will be smacking some of the top 5 around if heat permits. With summer rolling up for most of the team, things will start getting a little sticky. I'd rather see the team at half power with safe rigs than at nothing because all our computers burned up though. 

So, how far have we come in about roughly one years time? Around this time last year, we were in position 70, just breaking into the 60s. Today we're 36th and ever pushing onward. It was around the start of June that we'd completed our last friendly goal set out by Buck, in which we surpassed The Longevity Meme. Upon request for a new lofty goal, msgclb suggested WhoopAss, which I believe is Nvidia's testing team, or is related to nVidia in some way. Anyways, at the time I believe we were slated for a 5 year overtake, but as of today we're looking at _2 months_. So much for it being a 5 year goal.  


*Pie!*

16/06/10





17/06/10






*Milestones!*



2010-06-16 	|hayder_master| 	2,000
2010-06-16 	|T-Bob 	|500,000
2010-06-16 	|theonedub |	4,000,000
2010-06-17  	|Niko084  	|1,800,000
2010-06-17 	|PowderedSugar 	|1,900,000
2010-06-17  	| 	Mashuga  	|25,000
2010-06-17 	|MStenholm 	|1,900,000
2010-06-17 	|TheLaughingMan 	|700,000


Over the past two days, we've had 3 milestones surface among the updates. Starting things off we have Mashuga, who earns his 25k milestone in a flurry of activity starting up this month. Next we have T-Bob earning his 500,000th point and the corresponding milestone. This again is the last stop off to F@H Millionaire status, and its a big jump requiring you to double your prior input. Lastly, we have 4 time millionaire theonedub posting up his latest and greatest milestone. Congrats to all of our stoners!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 19, 2010)

Good shit theonedub


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2010)

this big wu is about to finish. should be done by 12midnight CST. 54787pts gonna be on me tonight?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 19, 2010)

700,000.  Awesome.  I think that is the first time I have spotted my own name, but I don't pay much attention.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2010)

HA... im excited... today is a way better day for my machine.

single rig is putting out some serious numbers.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> HA... im excited... today is a way better day for my machine.
> 
> single rig is putting out some serious numbers.


Very nice numbers Fits! Now if Stanford's servers will only smooth out...


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pie!*

18/06/10





19/06/10





20/06/10






Whoop, bringing back up to date tonight. Congrats on the third place pie Fits. Buck, pushed down to 8th? Madness! Great show everyone, good to see a few new names waiting for pie over the past few weeks, along with all the additional members we've seen making their way through the milestones. 


*Milestones!*



2010-06-18|	hertz9753	|13,000,000
2010-06-18|	Chicken_Patty	|40,000
2010-06-19|	msgclb	|20,000,000
2010-06-19	|KieX|	550,000
2010-06-19	|Nick259|	50,000
2010-06-19	|Jubdub	|40,000
2010-06-19	|King_Wookie	|850,000
2010-06-19|	morpha|	100,000
2010-06-19	|Fitseries3	|600,000
2010-06-20	|xvi|	6,000
2010-06-20	|Mashuga	|40,000
2010-06-20	|phoenix	|250,000
2010-06-20	|T-Bob	|550,000
2010-06-20	|binsky3333|	90,000

Wow, this one's going to be busy. Starting off we have hertz9753 stealing the show as the sole milestone on the 18th as he grabbed his 13 million point milestone. Congrats on such a lofty number. The 19th had more milestones yet, starting off with Nick259 as he scores himself his 50k milestone, the halfway point to his forumbadge. Morpha earns his folding badge on the same day as he's just struck 100k. Finishing off the day was msgclb as he devastates science with his foldy prowess. The man pumped out his 20 millionth point on the 19th of June. This is a number that is a goal for alot of _teams_, and this man has donated it solely. You can't hear the applause because this is text fool, but there is applause. Lastly, Phoenix continues his rampage through the milestones on Sunday as he caps off his 250k milestone. Congrats to everyone on their milestones and their achievements.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2010)

Great stones folks especially Msgclb and hertz.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pie!*







Congrats to Kiex, for tonight's slice of pie. I'm not sure if its your first, but its a welcome sight and I hope to see your name some more. 


*Milestones!*



2010-06-21	|KieX|	600,000
2010-06-21	|xvi	|7,000
2010-06-21	|Killer_Rubber_Ducky|	10,000
2010-06-21	|BraveSoul	|450,000
Tonight's sole milestone is earned by a relatively new member to the team, Killer_Rubber_Ducky as he slaps down enough for his first ever F@H milestone at 10k. Congrats man.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 23, 2010)

*Pie!*






For anyone noticing Stanhemi dropping off pie here and his WCG falling a bit, I've had my computers mostly turned off due to excess heat. I pulled them all down for some maintenance as well while everything was off anyways. I hope to have them back up and running, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to stand 100% production all summer. In other news, my Vertex 2 seems to be very fast. 


*Milestones!*



2010-06-22 | 	Mashuga|  	50,000
There's only one name updated yesterday, and it just so happens that a milestone was also triggered. Mashuga stood up to take his 50,000 point milestone yesterday, and now stands to mow down another 50k for his next milestone. Congrats on the 50k so far, and good work on the pace you've been keeping.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 24, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> In other news, my Vertex 2 seems to be very fast.



Ummm, is this your way of redirecting attention from the fact that you're slacking ATM?


----------



## niko084 (Jun 24, 2010)

YAY my first MPA! *legit one anyways*


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 24, 2010)

WTG niko. I can see you in my rear view mirror speeding in my direction. Wave when you pass


----------



## msgclb (Jun 24, 2010)

I awoke this morning in a cold hot sweet! My AC must have decided to joint forces with my rigs as it had to be 100F. I've turned off all my rigs to regain some sanity. It looks like I'll be lucky if I get a repairman Friday.:shadedshu If I'm lucky enough to get one of those isolated thunderstorms tonight I might try for a few points.

*Update:*
This morning I was surprised by a knock on my door by a AC repairman. About two hours later after fixing something on the roof I now have AC.

I'm slowly starting up some of my rigs so as not to affect my AC as it slowly cools this place.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 26, 2010)

*Blows off the dust* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not calling it slacking officially Bogi, therefore its not technically slacking. I'll be back up on Sunday, and I'll bring Stan some more pie to boot.
And I'll work on reducing the huge servings you've been taking.


*Pie!*

















*Milestones!*



2010-06-23|Niko084|1,900,000
2010-06-23|xvi|10,000
2010-06-23	|MStenholm	|2,000,000
2010-06-23	|Taz100420	|150,000
2010-06-23	|TheLaughingMan|750,000
2010-06-24	|KieX	|650,000
2010-06-24	|Mashuga|60,000
2010-06-25	|PowderedSugar|	2,000,000
2010-06-25	|imperialreign|600,000
2010-06-25|ManDown|4,000
2010-06-25|Chicken_Patty	|50,000
2010-06-25|T-Bob|600,000
Wednesday's milestones started off when a new member to our team, xvi, achieved his first milestone at 10,000 points. He was followed closely by MStenholm who brought in another million, upgrading his badge and bringing his total to 2 million. Not to be outdone, PowderedSugar matched his achievement when he claimed his 2 millionth point, milestone and badge only days later. Friday wrapped up with Chicken_Patty, as he smashed down his 50 thousandth point and left a ketchupy mess. After some cleanup, he'll be on his way to his folding badge, and his 100k milestone. Good work to all the names making the board, and congrats to the milestones.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm not calling it slacking officially Bogi, therefore its not technically slacking. I'll be back up on Sunday, and I'll bring Stan some more pie to boot.








El Fiendo said:


> And I'll work on reducing the huge servings you've been taking.





Grats to the stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

"ketchupy mess"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been getting better numbers for my work units on my GPU for the last few days.  Is it just me, or that driver update, or does everyone see the same improvement.

Example: A week or so ago I was getting 7000ish a day at about 380ish a unit.  Now I get 8200ish at 500+ a unit.  (My primary rig is doing the only folding right now and it can only do it for about 16 to 17 hours a day if the numbers look a little off to you.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 3, 2010)

Rock and roll fellow TPU folders!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 4, 2010)

We have huge points in today's stats on free dc. How come?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 4, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> We have huge points in today's stats on free dc. How come?



Either they or Stanford or some combination of the two had issues yesterday.  I know EOC reported a 5K drop in output for me yesterday.  When I checked my rigs, this did not compute.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 4, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Either they or Stanford or some combination of the two had issues yesterday.




They both have issues......I had 2 bigadv's uploaded late last night and first thing this morning that are not captured on EOC but are showing up on Free-DC


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats dank1983man420 for 10,000,000+ points.  El what's up?  The folding team needs some updates.  Or did I miss something?


----------



## KieX (Jul 14, 2010)

I got my first Million! Yay! 

(Where are you El.. come back!!)


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 14, 2010)

Welcome in the millionaires club KieX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> I got my first Million! Yay!
> 
> (Where are you El.. come back!!)



Congrats dude


----------



## msgclb (Jul 15, 2010)

It seems like it has been a year since we last heard from El Fiendo but no matter long it has been we miss you!

*July 14, 2010 Pie!*






*Milestones!*



2010-07-14  	KieX  	1,000,000
2010-07-14 	popswala 	1,000
2010-07-14 	Chicken_Patty 	90,000
2010-07-14 	PHaS3 	10,000
2010-07-14 	ERazer 	250,000
2010-07-14 	Taz100420 	200,000
Congrats to the milestones today and those that have been missed in El Fiendo's absence.
Chicken Patty your folding badge is getting so close!
Welcome to the millionaires club KieX






I've just earned my last Bing cashback. I ordered an EVGA GTX 460 that should arrive early next week. Now I've got to find a home for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Just give me about another day or day and a half


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just give me about another day or day and a half


----------



## msgclb (Jul 17, 2010)

*** The heat index here is going to force me to go out to the interstate highway and hitchhike to where I can find some snow. You would think that I lived in a desert.

*July 15, 2010 Pie!*






*July 16, 2010 Pie!*






*Milestones!*



2010-07-16  	hat  	1,200,000
2010-07-16 	Chicken_Patty 	100,000
2010-07-16 	PHaS3 	20,000
2010-07-16 	Fitseries3 	1,000,000
2010-07-15 	TheLaughingMan 	900,000
2010-07-15 	arrakis9 	20,000
2010-07-15 	DaMulta 	200,000
2010-07-15 	phoenix 	500,000
2010-07-15 	hertz9753 	14,000,000
Yesterday we see hertz adding another million. If it doesn't cool off here fast he's going to catch me! We have TheLaughingMan inching closer to his million with phoenix and DaMulta working their way up also. And of course hat adding to his million.

This morning we saw CP getting his folding badge and then Fits made his million. I only scarfed up two certificates.











I just noticed hertz didn't make any pie tonight. What happened?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

Finally 

Congrats on your one million Steve!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2010)

chicken patty said:


> finally
> 
> Congrats on your one million steve!



+1


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2010)

Good stuff Fits and grats to CP for a new sig decoration


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats to all of the stoners in the last three weeks, and thank you msgclb for your updates on this thread.  As for me, my Asus Rampage II Gene died.

Update, I'm up and running on my 780i system, with the GTX 275 co-op and Galaxy GTX 275.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats to all of the stoners in the last three weeks, and thank you msgclb for your updates on this thread.  As for me, my Asus Rampage II Gene died.
> 
> Update, I'm up and running on my 780i system, with the GTX 275 co-op and Galaxy GTX 275.



Are you looking for a replacement mobo? PM me as I might be able to help out a fellow folder on the cheap


----------



## msgclb (Jul 20, 2010)

Another multi day update!

*July 17, 2010 Pie!*







*July 18, 2010 Pie!*






*July 19, 2010 Pie!*







*Milestones!*

Congrats to all our stoners.



2010-07-19  	imperialreign  	650,000
2010-07-19 	TeXBill 	6,500,000
2010-07-19 	KieX 	1,100,000
2010-07-19 	phoenix 	550,000
2010-07-19 	Supreme0verlord 	250,000
2010-07-19 	adulaamin 	90,000
2010-07-19 	PHaS3 	30,000
2010-07-18 	Nick259 	80,000
2010-07-18 	popswala 	2,000
2010-07-17 	T-Bob 	750,000


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 21, 2010)

*July 20, 2010 Pie!*







I noticed that a new member popped up on my radar and then I realized there was a good chance that none of our new members that joined in July probably didn't get any recognition so I'd like to welcome them to the team.

*July New Members*



2010-07-20  	zehpavora
2010-07-11 	keyholder
2010-07-10 	popswala
2010-07-08 	PHaS3
2010-07-07 	arrakis9
2010-07-06 	toastman2004
I'd also like to give a warm welcome to the new members that joined in June just in case we failed to do so.

*June New Members*



2010-06-13  	dneekypeet
2010-06-06 	Ross211
2010-06-05 	PUTCHAP
*Milestones!*



2010-07-20  	popswala  	5,000
2010-07-20 	zehpavora 	500

We see popswala continues to move up and our newest member zehpavora getting his first milestone.

I'd also like to thank *anyone* that has to get up at 3:45 AM to go to work.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 21, 2010)

Who is dneekypeet?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 21, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *July 20, 2010 Pie!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100721/FAH-2010-07-20-Pie-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Thank you for the update.  I did 11:00pm to 8:00am for ten years, working 9:00am to about 6:00pm now.  If that's your shift I feel for you.



bogmali said:


> Who is dneekypeet?



I think that this guy has tried this more than once.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 22, 2010)

*July 21, 2010 Pie!*






Did I miss a post by Buck that he was going mountain biking?


*Milestones!*



2010-07-21  	bogmali  	35,000,000
2010-07-21 	vanyots 	1,400,000
2010-07-21 	popswala 	9,000
2010-07-21 	toastman2004 	20,000
2010-07-21 	BraveSoul 	550,000
2010-07-21 	zehpavora 	4,000
2010-07-21 	scud_svk 	40,000
Congratulations go out to all of today's stoners.

I haven't come up with a plan for which certificates to put up. I'm sure you'll see them for 100,000 1,000,000 or if anyone ever reaches 50,000,000 but any others I haven't made a decision.

Then what do we have tonight but bogmali making red a fashion trend.






---------------------------------------------------------


bogmali said:


> Who is dneekypeet?



Yesterday I acknowledged some *June New Members* that included dneekypeet. I now have a sneeky feeling that sneekypeet made a mistake in setting up a new client. If that's the case then he was lucky in selecting the only letter that could be substituted for 's' and make any sense!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Did I miss a post by Buck that he was going mountain biking?



sorta:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=126977


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 23, 2010)

35 million.  Well done Bogmali


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 23, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> 35 million.  Well done Bogmali



+1 on that.  Bogmali had less than 6 million when I joined last September.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 23, 2010)

*July 22, 2010 Pie!*






I believe this is steevo1's first time on the Pie chart. Also we see that Buck's LAN Party machine brought him back onto the charts.

*Milestones!*



2010-07-22  	popswala  	10,000
2010-07-22 	PHaS3 	40,000
2010-07-22 	King_Wookie 	1,000,000
2010-07-22 	Chicken_Patty 	150,000
2010-07-22 	TheLaughingMan 	950,000
2010-07-22 	Bow 	300,000
Congratulations stoners.

I didn't see this coming! I thought the TheLaughingMan would be our next millionaire but no it's King_Wookie.

I was going to put up three certificates tonight but popswala is moving so fast I couldn't catch it so I've only got King_Wookie and Bow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

Good job on the stones guys 

I should hopefully climb up quicker now with the addition of the GX2


----------



## msgclb (Jul 24, 2010)

*July 23, 2010 Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-07-23  	toastman2004  	25,000
2010-07-23 	zehpavora 	6,000
2010-07-23 	Niko084 	2,500,000
2010-07-23 	popswala 	20,000

Congratulations stoners.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 24, 2010)

Just woke up to find my PC with 2 x 250's and an SMP client has been down for over a day.  It's back up and folding.


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 24, 2010)

I have 2 rigs down for general cleanup maint. Also add some upgrades to them. They should be done by Sunday night and be back up and folding again.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 24, 2010)

1 mill on a single 260. Not at all bad.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 24, 2010)

I will have to mostly shut down my folding for a while.  Recent upgrades left me with my GTX 260 as unusable.  Primary rig doesn't have enough juice to power a second card and the HTPC doesn't have enough juice to power 1 high end card.

I will either be selling my GTX 260 or building a dedicated folding rig in the near future.  I will still get my million, but it will just take a few days longer with the ATI cards and my CPU.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 24, 2010)

I almost forgot how cruel summer heat is  no milestones for me for a while it looks like. Good luck to everyone pushing their hardware hard into the summer


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will have to mostly shut down my folding for a while.  Recent upgrades left me with my GTX 260 as unusable.  Primary rig doesn't have enough juice to power a second card and the HTPC doesn't have enough juice to power 1 high end card.
> 
> I will either be selling my GTX 260 or building a dedicated folding rig in the near future.  I will still get my million, but it will just take a few days longer with the ATI cards and my CPU.



Hey, keep at it. Before you know it will roll around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Tell me about summer heat, it's getting too intense in my room.  I still have one rig to power up with a CPU and a GPU at load.  That's gonna be fun.  At least I'll have my own personal Sauna


----------



## Bow (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 24, 2010)

I seems that I folded for ChimPowerUp today.  Not bad for a GTX 275 though.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 25, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I seems that I folded for ChimPowerUp today.  Not bad for a GTX 275 though.



Don't feed that chimp any bananas!  I've finally got within 1 million points of that chimp only to find I will need about another 10K.

On another note I have a room here full of computers that I can't stand to go into most of the day. I was just planning on going out to eat but took a look at the weather map and to my surprise there's one big ass storm bearing down on me. Bring it on!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 25, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Don't feed that chimp any bananas!  I've finally got within 1 million points of that chimp only to find I will need about another 10K.
> 
> On another note I have a room here full of computers that I can't stand to go into most of the day. I was just planning on going out to eat but took a look at the weather map and to my surprise there's one big ass storm bearing down on me. Bring it on!



a storm will block on the sun and bring the ambient temp down.  Better cooling!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 25, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Don't feed that chimp any bananas!  I've finally got within 1 million points of that chimp only to find I will need about another 10K.
> 
> I second that!  I want to get into the TPU top ten, and thanks to the Chimp, I'll need extra million.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 25, 2010)

Have any of you tried to give a chimp food on the end of a stick.  They will take the banana and the stick in one quick, powerful motion.  That's all I have to say about today.

Oh yeah, that hertz guy set me back too.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 26, 2010)

*July 24, 2010 Pie!*








*July 25, 2010 Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-07-25  	Nick259  	90,000
2010-07-25 	popswala 	30,000
2010-07-25 	PHaS3 	50,000
2010-07-25 	AdamP90 	50,000
2010-07-25 	Oily_17 	18,000,000
2010-07-24 	KieX 	1,200,000
2010-07-24 	phoenix 	600,000


Yesterday we had KieX and phoenix and today popswala, PHaS3, AdamP90, Nick259 along with Oily made the list.

Congratulations to all stoners. 

I see Nick is getting closer to his badge so hopefully I'll be able to catch his cert. Tonight I was able to catch Oily's before the ink dried. Congrats.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 26, 2010)

Grats to all especially Oily for another mil


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> TPU finished in the Chimp Challenge having achieved the requirement in just under 26 days. The impact of the competition can be clearly seen in our monthly point total.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100604/gomay.png
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!

How do I get my folding badge? Also my Bonic badge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

Damulta
Go to user cp>options> and under misc there's a space to enter both usernames.  Takes a update or two to show.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 27, 2010)

*July 26, 2010 Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-07-26  	stanhemi  	3,500,000
2010-07-26 	adulaamin 	100,000
2010-07-26 	toastman2004 	30,000


Congratulations to tonight's stoners.  
I was able to grab two certificates. 
First we see that adulaamin reached his 100,000 point milestone.  
I also got one for stanhemi.  
Finally, it's damn near impossible to catch a certificate for anyone under 100k so all I've got is a  to toastman2004.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 28, 2010)

*July 27, 2010 Pie!*






I can just see hertz  his AC and  after loosing his crazy folding badge but no need to  as I'm sure you'll be back with a  tonight.

*Milestones!*



2010-07-27  	briar7  	750,000
2010-07-27 	Chicken_Patty 	200,000


Tonight we see briar7 and Chicken_Patty continuing their quest to obtain their first 1 million.  

I was able to grab certificates for both briar7 and Chicken_Patty. Enjoy!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 28, 2010)

First the crazy folder badge, and now I don't get any pie.  I need my precious...

Congrats to to the stoners.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 28, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> First the crazy folder badge, and now I don't get any pie.  I need my precious...
> 
> Congrats to to the stoners.



Evidently you're not the only one.  The heat must be terrible back east.  I ended up in third place.  Never been there before.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 29, 2010)

*July 28, 2010 Pie!*






This was the last update for the day @ 2 PM Stanford time. Lately the last update that Free-DC uses has been @ 8 PM Stanford time. For some reason Stanford's  servers didn't  update for several hours. It was only luck that I grabbed the image.

*Milestones!*



2010-07-28  	rangerone766  	3,000,000
2010-07-28 	phoenix 	650,000
2010-07-28 	popswala 	40,000

Congrats to phoenix and popswala as they strive for their 1 million and 100,000 respectively. 

Double congratulations go to rangerone766 for grabbing that slice of pie and his 3 million.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 30, 2010)

*July 29, 2010 Pie!*






This was the early morning Free-DC update and their only update for the day. 


*Milestones!*



2010-07-29  	ERazer  	300,000

Congrats ERazer. 

ERazer would have had company if there had been more updates. We'll just have to wait until tomorrow to see them!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

good job on the stone erazer


----------



## msgclb (Jul 31, 2010)

*July 30, 2010 Pie!*






I'm hoping that this is the last Free-DC update for the day. 


*Milestones!*



2010-07-30  	KieX  	1,300,000
2010-07-30 	BraveSoul 	600,000
2010-07-30 	NastyHabits 	6,000,000
2010-07-30 	popswala 	50,000
2010-07-30 	T-Bob 	800,000
2010-07-30 	PHaS3 	60,000
2010-07-30 	Dustyshiv 	7,500,000
2010-07-30 	GSG-9 	1,000
2010-07-30 	Bow 	350,000

Tomorrow is here and just look at our list of stoners!
Congrats all. 

First, I tried to get certificates for everyone but some of you guys are moving faster than my mouse so you will have to wait for another time!

We see that Dustyshiv's 7.5 million edges out NastyHabits' 6 million and KieX's 1.3 million for top honors.

Following them we have T-Bob, BraveSoul and Bow. 

But let's not forget PHaS3, popswala and GSG-9 as they move up.





















Someone who was not moving too fast is bogmali and his 36 million. This is not technically a milestone but I couldn't help but add it anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Some awesome stones up there   Keep up the great work fellas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Didnt notice but I'm a few spots into the top 100 now


----------



## msgclb (Aug 1, 2010)

*July 31, 2010 Pie!*







*Milestones!*



2010-07-31  	GSG-9  	3,000
2010-07-31 	toastman2004 	40,000
2010-07-31 	Supreme0verlord 	300,000
2010-07-31 	TechPowerDown 	200
2010-07-31 	Maikel205 	200,000
2010-07-31 	MStenholm 	2,500,000
2010-07-31 	Nick259 	100,000
2010-07-30 	DaMulta 	250,000

The milestones for last night was missing DaMulta and his 250,000 for some reason.

Today we have another impressive list of stoners! Congrats all. 

Topping the list we have MStenholm with his 2.5 million, followed by SupremeOverlord's 300k and Maikel205's 200k.

We also have Nick259 reaching the 100,000 milestone.

It seems we have a new folder. I see TechPowerDown has put up his first 200 points and as I prepare to hit the submit button he has almost doubled that. 

I've included all the certificates that I could find!


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats to MStenholm and all the other 'stoners.  And a special thanks to msgclb for re-activating this thread.  Good job everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

What happened to el fiendo?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What happened to el fiendo?



He last posted on Jun 22, 2010, 05:24 AM with his last update but I/We haven't heard from him since. I miss his wit in this thread and else where so I'm now on my knees , please return soon.

On another note I see you, CP have joined the top 100. Press on and up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

msgclb said:


> He last posted on Jun 22, 2010, 05:24 AM with his last update but I/We haven't heard from him since. I miss his wit in this thread and else where so I'm now on my knees , please return soon.
> 
> On another note I see you, CP have joined the top 100. Press on and up.



Did he say he was going to be gone for a bit or something, starting to worry me 

As far as top 100, thanks bro.  My mighty GX2 will continue as the lone soldier for a bit since I am getting rid of the other 8800GTS.  If you guys have any offers, let me know.

Bogmali, I'm coming at you in a bit bro, you know what I'm talking about


----------



## msgclb (Aug 2, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 1, 2010 Pie!*






*Milestones!*



2010-08-01  	T-Bob  	850,000
2010-08-01 	Chicken_Patty 	250,000
2010-08-01 	GSG-9 	5,000
2010-08-01 	TechPowerDown 	500
2010-08-01 	phoenix 	700,000

Leading tonight's milestones we have three folders working towards their first 1 million. We have T-Bob with 850k, followed by phoenix's 700k and CP's 250k.
I was able to get certificates for all three.

Both GSG-9 and TechPowerDown moved past these milestone so fast I only saw their dust.

But on another note I see TechPowerDown also had a WCG milestone so any bets on which badge he gets first?


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank's msgclb.  Congrats to the stoners, big and small. 

El Fiendo, are you still folding for stanhemi?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 2, 2010 Pie!*

** There won't be any pie tonight! I saw the chart update but not the data so I foolish hit the update button and the result being, NO PIE!





*Milestones!*



2010-08-02  	Mashuga  	70,000
2010-08-02 	popswala 	60,000

Tonight we see Mashuga and popswala working towards 100k.
Unfortunately I wasn't home when Mashuga achieved his milestone.
But I was lucky enough to catch a certificate for popswala.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp! *
> *Aug 2, 2010 Pie!*
> 
> ** There won't be any pie tonight! I saw the chart update but not the data so I foolish hit the update button and the result being, NO PIE!
> ...



You will get the hang of it.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 4, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 3, 2010 Pie!*







The above Pie was taken from the 4 PM Stanford update. For the second night there was no Pie chart for what should be the 10 PM Stanford update. If I had an oven to bake the final update it would come from the data below.



1  	2  	163  	bogmali
2 	5 	401 	Oily_17
3 	17 	1705 	NastyHabits
4 	4 	312 	msgclb
5 	1 	94 	Buck_Nasty
6 	13 	1457 	TeXBill
7 	28 	4248 	Niko084
8 	29 	4690 	MStenholm
9 	7 	559 	hertz9753
10 	9 	844 	dank1983man420

*Milestones!*

Bow passed 400,000 
GSG-9 passed 7,000 
PHaS3 passed 70,000 
skotosa passed 300,000 
TechPowerDown passed 1,000 
TeXBill passed 7,000,000 
zehpavora passed 10,000 

The top stoner was TeXBill with his 7 million.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 4, 2010)

My Matrix is folding a lot better than I anticipated


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy hockey pucks!  I got third place pie.  Must be the dog days of summer, 'cuz I haven't done anything different.

Congrats to all 'stoners.  Love to see the new guys get those first milestones.  And a special salute to TeXBill - my closest "rival" and someone I'll never catch.  I love seeing all those zeros!


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah got my i7 rig down right now, motherboard problems... It should be back by next week hopefully, then I can get back to a more normal daily folding.
All them zero's do look nice Keep up the good work people keep them rigs folding as much as the weather will permit. It's hot in Texas also with no let up in sight. 
I feel the pocket book pain as well Just drink some more cold ones and wish for cooler weather LOL..


----------



## msgclb (Aug 5, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 4, 2010 Pie!*






I could have used either of the last two Pie charts and only the very astute member would have know the difference.

*Milestones!*

Looney4444 joins as new

Looney4444 passes 500
popswala passes 70,000
TechPowerDown passes 2,000

Congrats to all of our stoners and welcome Looney4444 to the team.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 5, 2010)

Congratulation Texbill, great job. I don't know how long it will take before I get there but it will happen sooner or later. Nasty - today you have to settle with a smaller slice of pie since I'm now at 99 % of a 2684 WU (-bigavd). Hoping to get a 2685 in exchange since these are fast - less then 40:00 with my spec (> 24 kPPD)


Edit: Finally got the -bigadv shipped (error 503 on their side), got the points (59 K) in folding@home and lost them again the next time I looked. Hmmmm. On the bright side I got a 2685 that clocks 34:00.

Second edit: Wupti, my points are back. Good not to have wasted more then 3 days of CPU cycles.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 6, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 5, 2010 Pie!*

The final update for the day came with a data update but the Pie chart didn't update. I kept reloading the page until I got the 10% chart. Here's the late afternoon update.






Besides some percentage changes the only other change was Oily had a better final update and took third.
 Oily. 
MStenholm with his -bigadv took 2nd place. And of course bogmali maintained the top spot.
Finally a  to all of our top 10.

*Milestones!*

Looney4444 passed 1,000
Maikel205 passed 250,000
phoenix passed 750,000
TheLaughingMan passed 1,000,000
toastman2004 passed 50,000

I bet I know who's ing tonight! Congrats to all of our stoners

Who's messin' with my mind? Somebody is feeding our chimp more bananas! Don't you know he's on a diet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I've got three certificates tonight.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to the millionaire's club TheLaughingMan!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome to the millionaire's club TheLaughingMan!



+1


----------



## msgclb (Aug 7, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 6, 2010 Pie!*

Again there was no final pie chart with the last update. This was the late afternoon update.






I made a feeble attempt at creating a pie chart with the final update. I wish I had a better charting tool. I don't think I have any control over the colors.






Congratulations to those who earned a slice of pie. 


*Milestones!*

Chicken_Patty passes 300,000
Jstn7477 passes 550,000
popswala passes 80,000

We have three stoners tonight. First Jstn7477  came out on top with his 550K, followed by CP's 300K. 
Finally popswala is getting closer to the coveted 100K with his 80K.

I've got three certificates tonight.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp! *
> *Aug 6, 2010 Pie!*
> 
> Again there was no final pie chart with the last update. This was the late afternoon update.
> ...



Great effort. However I do think you have color control - you gave your self the cherry pie


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Great effort. However I do think you have color control - you gave your self the cherry pie



If red represents cherry, what could my pink slice possibly be?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 7, 2010)

Cherry, lime, blue berry, chese, your got me there. Aiming for lime for the day


----------



## msgclb (Aug 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Great effort. However I do think you have color control - you gave your self the cherry pie



Do these colors satisfy everyone? If Free-DC can't get their act together then I'll use this format.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

Good job stoners, keep on folding.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 8, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 7, 2010 Pie!*






MStenholm must have uploaded another -bigadv WU as he claimed the cherry for the last 6 hours but bogmali came back on the final update to reclaim the cherry. 
Congrats to them and the others taking a piece of pie.

I'm putting my pie chart back on the shelf for the night but it's ready to debut as version 1.0.


*Milestones!*

AthlonX2 passes 700,000 
hat passes 1,300,000 
Looney4444 passes 2,000 
Taz100420 passes 250,000 

Congratulations to the hat, AthlonX2, Taz100420 and Looney4444.


I have certificates for all tonight.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 9, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 8, 2010 Pie!*

Free-DC let me down tonight so I have to unveil my charting abilities.






Congrats to everyone who grabbed a slice of pie.


*Milestones!*

Bow passed 450,000 
PHaS3 passed 80,000 
popswala passed 90,000 

Tonight PHaS3 was our only stoner until the final update.
Free-DC has been making there final update using the 10 PM Stanford update but tonight it turns out they used the 11 PM update.
This gave Bow and popswala the time to make our list.

Congratulations stoners.

I was lucky enough to grab all the certificates.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 10, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 9, 2010 Pie!*






When I first looked at tonight's pie chart I thought that I'd messed up. It turns out that yesterday's and today's pie has the same guys but slightly different numbers. 
Below is a table showing this remarkable consistence!

Congratulations



*Name*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

bogmali  	145,191  	150,770
TeXBill 	43,794 	44,250
Oily_17 	39,178 	42,991
msgclb 	36,782 	37,397
NastyHabits 	32,497 	35,474
hertz9753 	31,227 	31,279
stanhemi 	22,745 	27,851
Buck_Nasty 	22,005 	25,354
MStenholm 	20,973 	21,024
Niko084 	19,383 	19,934

*Milestones!*

kentaro_kung passed 9,000


----------



## msgclb (Aug 11, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 10, 2010 Pie!*

I believe this is our final pie for today. The update that followed it started a new day.






Congratulations


*Milestones!*

angelkiller passed 300,000
Maikel205 passed 300,000
phoenix passed 800,000

Congrats to all our stoners.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrat's to all stoners.  I personally will not rest until I reach *420* million.  Now that will be a true mile-stone.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 12, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Congrat's to all stoners.  I personally will not rest until I reach *420* million.  Now that will be a true mile-stone.



I hope you're a very young man. I'd calculate that would take you about 35 years.

At first I thought that must be what the #1 user has but no, that currently would make you #4 behind PS3, anonymous and PDC so there's no way to catch them!

So where did you come up with *420* million?


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I hope you're a very young man. I'd calculate that would take you about 35 years.
> 
> At first I thought that must be what the #1 user has but no, that currently would make you #4 behind PS3, anonymous and PDC so there's no way to catch them!
> 
> So where did you come up with *420* million?



If I remember it right, you and NastyHabits are both over 50 yrs. old. 

I checked the stats, just like you did, and came up the same thoughts and numbers.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 12, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 11, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations


*Milestones!*

KieX passes 1,400,000
sigh passes 200
T-Bob passes 900,000
TechPowerDown passes 3,000
Tetryl passes 100

sigh joins as new
Tetryl joins as new

Welcome aboard sigh & Tetryl 

Congrats to all of our stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

Huge stone for KieX  good job buddy


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> So where did you come up with *420* million?



The term "420" comes from the sixties and a group of Marin county high school students who used to meet at 4:20 PM to get high.  I chose the number as an homage to my misspent youth.  

And you are correct, I'm way to old to even contemplate 100 million.  Though I do have less lofty, more practical goals - 10 million, top 10 all time TPU, top 100 system wide producers, etc.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> The term "420" comes from the sixties and a group of Marin county high school students who used to meet at 4:20 PM to get high.  I chose the number as an *homage to my misspent youth*.





I got a good laugh out of that one


----------



## msgclb (Aug 12, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> The term "420" comes from the sixties and a group of Marin county high school students who used to meet at 4:20 PM to get high.  I chose the number as an homage to my misspent youth.
> 
> And you are correct, I'm way to old to even contemplate 100 million.  Though I do have less lofty, more practical goals - 10 million, top 10 all time TPU, top 100 system wide producers, etc.



Surely that's not the same reason for the 420 in dank1983man420.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 12, 2010)

My guess is that dank*1983*man wasn't around in the sixties, but he might have heard about the 4:20 thing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> My guess is that dank*1983*man wasn't around in the sixties, but he might have heard about the 4:20 thing



i wasn't around in the 60's. but i still know about 420


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 12, 2010)

> 10 million, top 10 all time TPU, top 100 system wide producers, etc.


+1 on the goals, thats about what I say also. Not sure about the top 100 system wide producers, that might be alittle to high for me....Cheers,..:>
I'm also to old to go back to the sixties, heck I can't remember most of what happened..LOL
Nasty, got my i7 motherboard (gigabyte ud7) back and it folded for about 5 days and went bad again....Having problems with the memory slots quit working..I also bought a GTX460 to put with it and it put up some impressive numbers for those 5 days. I'm going to get a different one this time and hopefully it will last more than 5 days..:>
I ordered an Asus this time around hopefully I will get better results with it...


----------



## msgclb (Aug 12, 2010)

I was around in the '60 but never heard of this meeting at 4:20 PM to get high. Back then I would cruise the streets with my friends looking for a drunk and give him money for what ever his poison was and a case of Coors for us. It usually didn't take to long to score.

I had the local town marshal stop us once while we were consuming our favorite beverage but all he did was take our beer and send us home. My guess is he drank it himself.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> My guess is he drank it himself.



Or he held onto it until 4:20 PM the next day


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 12, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> +1 on the goals, thats about what I say also. Not sure about the top 100 system wide producers, that might be alittle to high for me....Cheers,..:>
> I'm also to old to go back to the sixties, heck I can't remember most of what happened..LOL
> Nasty, got my i7 motherboard (gigabyte ud7) back and it folded for about 5 days and went bad again....Having problems with the memory slots quit working..I also bought a GTX460 to put with it and it put up some impressive numbers for those 5 days. I'm going to get a different one this time and hopefully it will last more than 5 days..:>
> I ordered an Asus this time around hopefully I will get better results with it...



TeX,  I've had good luck with my ASUS Rampage Gene II.  I could get 4+ GHz easy with my i7 930.  Right now it's down because I'm upgrading the cooling.  I also need to find a place to put one of my other folding machines.  Stupid apartment wiring.  The only 15 amp circuit is in the living room!   With 3 PC's folding, 1 crunching, TV, sound system all I need to do is fire up a graphic intensive game and whammo!  Blown breaker.

Glad to see you approve of and share my folding goals.  You are already #1,399 system wide and # 12 TPU.  I look forward to continuing our swapping spots in daily pie.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2010)

I would like to be top 10 team overall. You would think that would be easy on a smaller team, but nearly all the active members are folding beasts  NH in particular has exploded, esp after picking up that monster Quad GPU rig from BN  

Its def out the question now with my downsizing but I will continue to fold and maybe the next time I rebuild I can rejoin the race for daily PIE


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 12, 2010)

Our team is number 12 on the list???

WOW

In a month or so I hope to buy a few high high end cards. At least get close to maxing my 1k psu.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 12, 2010)

According to FreeDC TechpowerUp is ranked #38 overall. 

Texbill is ranked #12 on the TPU team, NH #17, you are #91, and I am #21.

Team China is about to overtake us in 24.9days, damn


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> NH in particular has *exploded*, esp after picking up that monster Quad GPU rig from BN
> 
> Its def out the question now with my downsizing but I will continue to fold and maybe the next time I rebuild I can rejoin the race for daily PIE



And so has my electric bill.    Your downsizing has allowed me to move up in daily pie from my usual 7th or 8th place.  You'll be back. 

We do have hefty folding group.  According to Free DC, our team daily average is 11,525.  Not too shabby.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 13, 2010)

To tell the truth I would of been happier to see us as in number 200 or even lower on the list. All that proves is that even more people should be folding IMO.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 13, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 12, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations


*Milestones!*

Niko084 passes 3,000,000 
PHaS3 passes 90,000 
popswala passes 100,000 
toastman2004 passes 60,000 

Congrats to all of our stoners.

Tonight Niko084 added another million. We see popswala has got his 100k with both PHaS3 and toastman2004 closing in on the points for their badge.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *Milestones!*
> 
> Niko084 passes 3,000,000
> PHaS3 passes 90,000
> ...



Yes Niko084 has been racing lately. I might have to do a couple of -bigadv to catch up with him again 

I just did a fresh win7 install and we all know that that means tons of securities update and a lot of nightly restarts. When the dust settles "I will be back" 

Edit: WTH I take my chances and spend the next three days eating my way through a 2684.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 14, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 13, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations


*Milestones!*

DaMulta passes 300,000 
ERazer passes 350,000 
Looney4444 passes 3,000 
PowderedSugar passes 2,500,000 

Congrats to all of our stoners.

Tonight we have PowederedSugar working on his next million with ERazer and DaMulta working towards their first million.
Finally, Looney4444 passes another milestone. 

And congratulations to all those that made it through Friday the 13th.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 15, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 14, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations


*Milestones!*

Bow passes 500,000 
Looney4444 passes 4,000 
NastyHabits passes 6,500,000 
Tetryl passes 200 

Congrats to all of our stoners.

Looks like NastyHabits has anchored himself a place at the top of the pie chart as he works on another million.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 15, 2010)

I know it's silly, but 300K is just a huge milestone for me. I was off telling people about my 300k award last night lol.....


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 15, 2010)

> I know it's silly, but 300K is just a huge milestone for me. I was off telling people about my 300k award last night lol.....


Go ahead and celebrate you earned it DaMulta..
Keep up the good work.....


----------



## msgclb (Aug 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I know it's silly, but 300K is just a huge milestone for me. I was off telling people about my 300k award last night lol.....



Yes sir, I'm thinking "that 300K is one outstanding milestone for DaMulta."


----------



## Bow (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## msgclb (Aug 16, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 15, 2010 Pie!*






Congratulations to our pie club


*Milestones!*

Looney4444 passes 5,000 
phoenix passes 850,000 

Congratulations stoners.
Tonight we have phoenix closing in on his first million along with Looney4444 that returns from last night as he continues his move up in the standings.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 16, 2010)

No production from for a bit. MB has to be RMA'd, and no home for my 260 in the meantime.
Will try get my old socket 939 running with a 9600GT. And the fun part is no funds for windows so will have to do a crash course in linux.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> No production from for a bit. MB has to be RMA'd, and no home for my 260 in the meantime.
> Will try get my old socket 939 running with a 9600GT. And the fun part is no funds for windows so will have to do a crash course in linux.



Just download the eval from MS.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/default.aspx

No need to learn linux


----------



## msgclb (Aug 17, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 16, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations to our pie club

If I was going to guess I'd say MStenholm unloaded a -bigadv WU to take 2nd tonight. 
I see Buck returned to his luxurious room and powered up his rigs.


*Milestones!*

Jizzler passes 1,600,000 
kentaro_kung passes 10,000 
KieX passes 1,500,000 
MStenholm passes 3,000,000 
PHaS3 passes 100,000 
toastman2004 passes 70,000 

Congratulations stoners.

We were having a quiet day but that changed with this last update. 
Topping our list tonight we see MStenholm with 3 million followed by Jizzler and KieX working toward their 2nd million. 

PHaS3 has now got his 100K so go get your folding badge. Also we have toastman2004 approaching that goal. Finally, kentaro_kung has got his first 10K. 


I was really surprised tonight that I found a certificate for all of our stoners.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 18, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 17, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations to our pie club


*Milestones!*

BraveSoul passes 650,000
FIH_The_Don passes 2,000
KingPing passes 1,000
Looney4444 passes 6,000
TeXBill passes 7,500,000
thoughtdisorder passes 1,600,000

KingPing joins as new

Welcome KingPing. 

Congratulations stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2010)

Great Job on the milestones guys   I hope to start joining you'll again soon.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 19, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 18, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations to our pie club


*Milestones!*

KingPing passes 2,000
Looney4444 passes 8,000
phoenix passes 900,000
sigh passes 1,000


Congratulations stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

Phoenix is almost at the one mil mark


----------



## msgclb (Aug 20, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 19, 2010 Pie!*







Bucks road show is paying off as he just edges out TeXBill for 2nd.
Congratulations all


*Milestones!*

KingPing passes 4,000
Looney4444 passes 9,000
popswala passes 150,000
TechPowerDown passes 4,000

Congratulations to all of our stoners.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats Buck, glad to see your back to folding....:>


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been gone from home (WA) and on my last day here in humid country (FL); I have been noticing a slight drop in my production so I think 1 or 2 of my rigs is/are down but I won't find out until Sunday.

Congrats to all stoners

Oh and CP and Buck, I don't know how you guys do it but I'd settle for the constant rain over "humid" heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2010)

Humidity is the worst!!!!!!!'. I hate it!


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 20, 2010)

> Humidity is the worst!!!!!!!'. I hate it!


High humidity and high temps, I hate days like this... (100's or higher) keeps me inside a lot.....
Hopefully here in Texas it will start cooling off next month.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I have been gone from home (WA) and on my last day here in humid country (FL); I have been noticing a slight drop in my production so I think 1 or 2 of my rigs is/are down but I won't find out until Sunday.
> 
> Congrats to all stoners
> 
> Oh and CP and Buck, I don't know how you guys do it but I'd settle for the constant rain over "humid" heat



Damn, you were in Fla? *Where?* We could have got together and had the unholy trinity of you, me and Chicken Patty!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, you were in Fla? *Where?* We could have got together and had the unholy trinity of you, me and Chicken Patty!



Kissimmee/Orlando area, taking my family to Disney World before my boys go back to school I don't know if a get together would be possible since both of you are down south I believe


----------



## msgclb (Aug 21, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 20, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations all

bogmali continues his dominance even with his probable crippled rigs. The rest of us continue to crawl along with our heat soaked rigs.

*Milestones!*

Darkrealms passes 1,600,000
KingPing passes 5,000
Looney4444 passes 10,000
Maikel205 passes 350,000
sneekypeet passes 4,000,000
stanhemi passes 4,000,000


Congratulations to all of our stoners.

Tonight we have the Friday night special. Not one, but two folders that share the spotlight.

Both sneekypeet and stanhemi has amassed 4 million points.
Following them is Darkrealms with 1.6 million
Maikel205 with 350K
Looney4444 with 10K
and finally but not least KingPing with 5K


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome, freeking pie and 4 million

Nice work Stan, I know it took me forever to get here


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Awesome, freeking pie and 4 million
> 
> Nice work Stan, I know it took me forever to get here



I think that's El Fiendo/stanhemi.

Congrats to all of the stoners.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 22, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 21, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations all

And now I'd like to say, "Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow"


*Milestones!*

BoT passes 150,000
Bow passes 550,000
KingPing passes 7,000

Congratulations to all of our stoners.

And a couple of certificates to wet Bow's & BoT's appetite!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work Bow!!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2010)

damn it buck bring back el fiendo... and ill start folding again


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2010)

Grats to all stoners especially sneeky and stan.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 22, 2010)

Buck.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 23, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 22, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations all
Three from our pie club are stoners tonight.

And on a personal note, our chimp has finally had a fall from grace!


On the Free-DC site under Metrics Today there's this...

Users in top 100 : 1


So how many points do you need to be in the upper 100? Let's see...


*Milestones!*

Buck_Nasty passes 50,000,000 
hertz9753 passes 15,000,000
KieX passes 1,600,000
KingPing passes 10,000
phoenix passes 950,000

What a day to pass 15 million, or 1.6 million or even 10K.

Buck that's some milestone.
And hertz your 15 million is truly outstanding. 
And congratulations KieX, phoenix and KingPing for your accomplishments. 

KingPing had two stones tonight. First, 8K and finally his 10K.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2010)

Grats to BUCK, Hertz, and everyone else..........


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrat's to *msgclb* for passing ChimpowerUp! and taking the 3rd place overall spot on the team!!!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 24, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 23, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations to the pie club members.


*Milestones!*

FIH_The_Don passes 3,000
neatfeatguy passes 4,000
Oily_17 passes 19,000,000
Tetryl passes 500


Tonight we see that Oily has taken his first step to be the next to whack our chimp.
Congratulations Oily on your 19 million.
We also have neatfeatguy passing 4K, FIH_The_Don passing 3K and Tetryl with 500. 

I've got a certificate for Oily and was lucky to find one for both neatfeatguy and FIH_The_Don. Sorry Tetryl, you'll have to wait.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2010)

Grats to all stoners...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2010)

Bog, did you see http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=129366


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Bog, did you see http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=129366



One step ahead of you partner........He's waiting to get more funds to put on top to trade for my 5970 (while I'm also trying to convince myself to let the 5970 gowtf


----------



## msgclb (Aug 25, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 24, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations to the pie club members.


*Milestones!*

headshot119 passes 200
neatfeatguy passes 9,000
toastman2004 passes 80,000


Congrats all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

Buck, this is a couple days late, but...,


*50,000,000* 

Congrats and thanks.


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay I have passed my first milestone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats headshot, here's to many more!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 25, 2010)

C'mon theonedub,  join me in 4.5mil madness!  You were so close!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 26, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 25, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations to the pie club members.

Again tonight I'd like to say, "Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow". 
Yes tomorrow should be the day for hertz9753 to overtake El_Fiendo. By the way, where the hell are you El Fiendo?


*Milestones!*

BoT passes 200,000
CamelJock passes 4,500,000
headshot119 passes 500
neatfeatguy passes 10,000
skotosa passes 350,000


Congrats all.

Our CamelJock with johnspack at the controls has obtained his "4.5mil madness!" but his encouragement failed to get theonedub to join him. Congrats on your 4.5 million.
Also tonight we have skotosa coming in with 350K, BoT with 200K along with neatfeatguy's 10K.
Yes, headshot119 not only passed his first milestone but now his second. In the beginning these milestone come quickly but eventually you'll find they take many points to achieve.

I've got a certificate for everyone but headshot119. If I'm lucky the first one will occur at his 10K milestone!


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 26, 2010)

Another sweet milestone, if only I had more GPUs that I could fold on.

Oh well I've got a second rig online dedicated to folding, it's old but is surprisingly fast at folding. It also stays on for much longer than my main rig, but it was keeping me awake at 5:00 this morning so off it went.

 I'll have to see what happens early next week as I may take possession of another old PC and get that running for folding, and if I can be bothered to find out which of the AM2 Mobo CPU combo I was donated works, that can run as a dedi rig as well. (I very much hope it's the CPU that works.)


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 26, 2010)

I miss El Fiendo.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> i miss el fiendo.



+1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

+2


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 26, 2010)

+3


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey msgclb, don't mistake this "I miss El Fiendo" as saying ANYTHING negative about what you've been doing for this thread.

Let's hear it for msgclb!


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 26, 2010)

> let's hear it for msgclb!



+1


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like my egging on of theonedub worked.   2nd 4.5 mil pointer today!  Nice new card by the way. C'mon the rest of you,  pump out the ppd when you can!


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 27, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey msgclb, don't mistake this "I miss El Fiendo" as saying ANYTHING negative about what you've been doing for this thread.
> 
> Let's hear it for msgclb!



Yes, let's hear it for msgclb.  What I said had nothing to do with your excellent pie reporting.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 27, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 26, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members.

Congratulations hertz9753 on passing El_Fiendo and taking 6th place on the team.


*Milestones!*

Bow passes 600,000
headshot119 passes 1,000
Taz100420 passes 300,000
theonedub passes 4,500,000


Congrats all.


Tonight leading off we see that theonedub has obtained his 4.5 million.
Now if thebluebumblebee would just add another 3,819 points we would have a threesome!

Also tonight Bow with 600K, Taz with 100K and again headshot makes it to 1K.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 27, 2010)

Grats to all stoners....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Now if thebluebumblebee would just add another 3,819 points we would have a threesome!



So, I thought, sure, no problem, just go fire up the 2-GSO rig and have it done in half a day.  The rig's been sitting since I shut it down for the summer except for 1 day when I loaded and ran 3DMark on it.  Do you think I can get both GPU's working?   Of course not.  Always get a guarded run error on the second GPU that I start.  So now I feel real bad because I was helping Popswala with a similar error and I can't get it to work myself.  These are Asus GSO's, so in order to get them to work and to OC them, I have to use Asus's driver, but not only that, there are 3 programs to uninstall and re-install to update the drivers. :shadedshu(running on 197.01) Should have know better, ASUS is a 4 letter word after all.

Edit: Would you believe a re-boot fixed it?:shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2010)

I have the best luck using the -local switch on multi gpu setups. Even ran 2 ATI and one NV client on the same machine that way, at one point.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 27, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

dank1983man420 passes 11,000,000
Dustyshiv passes 8,000,000
headshot119 passes 2,000
KieX passes 1,700,000
phoenix passes 1,000,000


Congrats all.

With tonight's final update we see that dank1983man420 has taken top honors with 11 million. 
Following him with 8 million we have Dustyshiv.
Next, KieX's with 1.7 million followed by phoenix with his first million. Congratulations both.
Making another appearance is headshot119 with 2K.


Although thebluebumblebee didn't make tonight's list I have inside information that we will see him tomorrow!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats to all stoners! 


Dank1983man420 has come a long way for this milestone.

Considering how Dustyshiv has been a WCG powerhouse, this F@H milestone is even more impressive.

 Congrat's to Kiex and Phoenix. I remember how sentimental that 1st million can be.

*A great job has been done by all, especially msgclb for assuming the Pie & Milestone thread*. Keep up the great work and remember, Fall and Winter and around the corner.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 29, 2010)

Holy smokes!  Look at all those zeros.  Nice work everyone!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 29, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 28, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

neatfeatguy passes 20,000
thebluebumblebee passes 4,500,000


Congrats all.


Tonight thebluebumblebee aligned the stars with his 4.5 million. Congrats.
The neatfeatguy returned with 20K. 

Although I've never seen thebluebumblebee there must be a certificate for one!


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 29, 2010)

*8,000,000*

surpassed the 8,000,000 mark. When I started folding I never thought I would have that many points, Time for a beer and celebration.....
Thanks to everybody else that is folding for Techpowerup... Keep up the good work....We are making a difference


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 29, 2010)

Fantastic effort TeXBill. Congratulation


----------



## KieX (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats guys! Nice numbers


----------



## msgclb (Aug 30, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 29, 2010 Pie!*

Free-DC didn't update their stats for the day which seems to happen all too often.

So what to do? Like a good soldier I improvised! Since Free-DC's stats were stale I used the 9PM EOC 'Points Today' to make my own pie.









I've been waiting to see what Free-DC was going to do and then sometime after 4am on the 30th this chart appeared. It looks like it's up to around 6 PM (my time) on the 29th. 







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

KingPing passes 20,000
TeXBill passes 8,000,000


Before Free-DC crapped out we had the above stoners. If you would have made the list today then I'll get you tomorrow.

TeXBill is moving up fast and tonight congratulations on your 8 million. 
Also we see that KingPing with his 20K. 

Congrats all.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice work msgclb and congratulation, again to TexBill


----------



## bogmali (Aug 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Nice work msgclb and congratulation, again to TexBill



+1


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> nice work msgclb and congratulation, again to texbill



+2


----------



## msgclb (Aug 31, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 30, 2010 Pie!*






They're off! 

Racing in the TPU Sweepstakes, we have *MStenholm* leading followed by *bogmali* with *Buck Nasty* back in the pack.

And down the stretch they come, it's *MStenholm* by a nose over *bogmali* followed by *Buck Nasty* at more than a length back.

At the finish it's *bogmali* by a length over *MStenholm* followed by *Buck Nasty* that edges out *TeXBill* by a nose.

Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

Maikel205 passes 400,000
neatfeatguy passes 25,000
Psidza passes 1,000


*Members Joining Today*

Psidza joins as new


Welcome to the team Psidza.

Tonight we see that Maikel205 with 400K. 
Also we have the neatfeatguy with his 25K. 
And in this first day we have Psidza with more that 1K.

Congrats all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 1, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Aug 31, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members.

I'd bet this was Buck's last pie until he returns from his resupply mission. 


*Milestones!*

headshot119 passes 3,000
KieX passes 1,800,000


Congrats all.

KieX has lately been a continuing presence in our pie club so it's not surprising that we see him tonight on our stoner's list. Congrats KieX on your 1.8 million. 
And headshot119 keep on rockin'.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 2, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 1, 2010 Pie!*

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at stats.free-dc.org.

"And that's the way it was"

When a connection was established with the server all I saw was Anonymous and his friends absconding with the pie. So I again took out my "pencil and paper" to give credit to those that deserve it. 






This is how it was over at EOC at 9 PM (my time). If I added in the 12 AM update then the only change was stanhemi and sneekypeet swapped places. 
MStenholm was able to hold top honors although bogmali  had a bigger update.


Congratulations pie club members.



*Milestones!*

[canceled due to hurricane Earl]
* Any milestones should be acknowledged when free-dc gets their servers up!


Congrats all until then.

[no certificates]

** If by some chance free-dc does an update later tonight I'll update if possible.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 2, 2010)

Home made cherry pie, I like it.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 2, 2010)

> Home made cherry pie, I like it.


For that big of a slice you better like it.....


----------



## msgclb (Sep 3, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 2, 2010 Pie!*

This is two days of pie!







And if you only use today's numbers this is our pie!







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

bogmali passes 40,000,000
BraveSoul passes 700,000
NastyHabits passes 7,000,000
neatfeatguy passes 30,000
popswala passes 200,000
Tetryl passes 1,000
toastman2004 passes 90,000


Tonight we have two days of milestones! Topping our list is *bogmali*  with an incredible 40 million.
He's followed by *NastyHabits*  with his hard earned 7 million.
Next we have *BraveSoul*  with 700K, *popswala*  with 200K, *toastman2004*  with 90K, *neatfeatguy*  with 30K and *tetryl*  with 1K.


Congrats all.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2010)

Grats to all stoners (myself included)


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Grats to all stoners (myself included)



Very nice milestone Bogmali, CONGRATS !! 

Also well done to all the other stoners


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 3, 2010)

> Very nice milestone Bogmali, CONGRATS !!


heck of a milestone Congrats Bogmali...


----------



## msgclb (Sep 4, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 3, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

KieX passes 1,900,000 
KingPing passes 25,000 


Congrations all.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2010)

EPIC NASTY EPIC 7 Million on the board!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 5, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 4, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

MStenholm passes 3,500,000
neatfeatguy passes 40,000
T-Bob passes 950,000


First tonight we have *MStenholm*  passing 3.5 million. Also we have *T-Bob*  getting closer to his 1st million at 950K and finally we see *neatfeatguy*  making it to 40K.

Congrations all.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 6, 2010)

> NastyHabits passes 7,000,000





> EPIC NASTY EPIC 7 Million on the board!



Great Job Nasty, I didn't noticed you passed it till the other night.
Another month and both of us should be in the top 10...
Keep up the good work everybody, weather is getting cooler we should be able to really do some folding POWER now....


----------



## msgclb (Sep 6, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 5, 2010 Pie!*

I fell asleep and when I got up the final pie had already been consumed. Luckily I was able to use yesterdays numbers to show what Free-DC results would have been. Excluding bogmali that always has superb production, everybody else sure ramped up yesterday.







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

FrankTheSheep passes 500
KingPing passes 30,000
option350z passes 1,000
toastman2004 passes 100,000


*Members Joining Today*
FrankTheSheep joins as new


Welcome aboard FrankTheSheep. And welcome back option350z.

Congrats toastman2004 on your 100K. I believe there is a present waiting for you in the members lounge. 
And KingPing congrats on your 30K. 












Congrations all.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 6, 2010)

Chinese Team will pass us by...

Vietnamese have 47 days to push us aside!! :shadedshu

Lets give these guys a good fight!! Buck...where r u r guns bro??

As always, which ever the team, the cause is good.

Healthy competition is fun!!

Keep on folding and crunching!!

*Remember our old m8 Loonym and his efforts!! *

We are doing a kickass job no doubt but we need to *Step up*!!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 6, 2010)

Even on the coldest winterday we produced less then the Chinese do now but I don't like to be overtaken so if the internet god pleases and my mobo can stand the heat I will spite out -bigadv to do my part to trial them when they pass.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 6, 2010)

mstenholm....
Tomorrow I got all day off....If your going to be online 
I need some help setting my i7 backup to do SMP folding again


----------



## msgclb (Sep 7, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 6, 2010 Pie!*






Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

hat passes 1,400,000
option350z passes 4,000
phoenix passes 1,100,000
popswala passes 250,000


Tonight I noticed what it takes to make it into the top 100 team rank. 
But first congratulations to *hat*  for his 1.4 million and *phoenix*  for his 1.1 million. Also congrats to *option350z*  who has now passed 4k.
Back to the top 100 where we see that *popswala*  is now at 100 with his 250K.




















Congrations all.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 7, 2010)

I finally got my i7 doing smp's again... Now if I can do the same for the AMD 1055T I will be putting up some more PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 7, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I finally got my i7 doing smp's again... Now if I can do the same for the AMD 1055T I will be putting up some more PPD.



Good that you managed to get it running. I trust that you are doing -bigadv? Thats where the good poinst are. Your 6 core AMD will no be able to run -bigadv. Company policy . No the requirement is 8 "cores" and Intels HT is accepted.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes I am now, at first I didn't have it set right and it would not fold it just sat there and did nothing but DL the work...
Once I set the flag correctly it started folding.....
That was a chore to setup, but it will be worth it in the long run....
Shame I can't use it with the X6, but can I use it on the i5 750 machine??
Edit guess I can't use my i5 it doesn't have HT..
Might sell it and grab an i5 870 instead....


----------



## msgclb (Sep 8, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 7, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

DaMulta passes 350,000
FrankTheSheep passes 1,000
TeXBill passes 8,500,000

At #11 we have *TeXBill*  with 8.5 million. It looks like you'll be moving up very soon.
Congrats *Damulta*  for making it 350k.
Finally *FrankTheSheep*  makes another appearance with 1k.














Congrations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 9, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 8, 2010 Pie!*

I don't know what's up with Free-DC but when the team page comes up there's no data. So I'm using the 9pm EOC update for Pie.






Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

I don't have a clue if EOC has any usable milestone data. Hopefully the problems Free-DC is having will be cured soon.


So congratulations if you had a milestone today. Don't be bashful, tell us about it. 

* If free-dc publishes usable data tonight I'll revise and extend my remarks!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 9, 2010)

Milestones Today 
KingPing passes 40,000 
option350z passes 5,000


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 9, 2010)

And
KieX passes 2,000,000
neatfeatguy passes 50,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm back up and crunching, hopefully soon I'll be going through another stone.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 9, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 8, 2010 Pie!*

I don't know if this is the last pie for the day but it will do.






Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

KieX passes 2,000,000
KingPing passes 40,000
neatfeatguy passes 50,000
option350z passes 5,000

Congrats *Kiex*  on your 2 million. 
We also have *neatfeatguy*  at 50K, *KingPing*  at 40K and *option350z*  passing 5K.


This was the only certificate I could get.






Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 10, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 9, 2010 Pie!*






Congratulations pie club members.

I see MStenholm's bigadv failed to materialize tonight. He needs to hire Duke to either house sit or train his dog. 
If you don't know, Duke is the dog on Bush's Baked Beans. Do they sell Bush's Baked Beans in Denmark?


*Milestones!*

Nick259 passes 150,000
option350z passes 6,000
thoughtdisorder passes 1,700,000


Congrats *thoughtdisorder*  on your passing 1.7 million.
Also tonight we see *Nick259*  has passed 150K along with *option350z*  passing 6K.

I have two certificates. Hopefully I'll catch one for option350z soon.













Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think that Bush's Baked Beans is to be found in Denmark, but please send the dog. Depending on if it is a 2684 (slow one) or one of the others the -bigavd should turn up in a few hours or in 24 hours.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats guys!

msgclb, I would take the dog worried about his bone over Duke any day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G7bGBUlx2M


----------



## msgclb (Sep 11, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 10, 2010 Pie!*






I see that MStenholm's house sitter did his job!

Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

B2H passes 70,000
bern4166 passes 3,000
ERazer passes 400,000
Jstn7477 passes 600,000
KingPing passes 50,000
option350z passes 8,000
TheLaughingMan passes 1,100,000


Congrats *TheLaughingMan*  leads our stoners with 1.1 million. 
He's followed by *Jstn7477*  and *ERazer*  working towards their 1st million. 
Also tonight we have *B2H*, *KingPing*, *option350z* and *bern4166*. 

For a minute I thought we had a couple of new members in *B2H* and *bern4166* but they are just returning to folding after some time off! Welcome back. 

I was lucky enough to catch a certificate for option350z but our new guys unexpected appearance left them out.
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

good job stoners


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats to all the stoners.

However, there's one that's been overlooked.  You won't find it anywhere, so, msgclb, you didn't miss it.  But, none the less, this one is impressive.  If you take 1,000,000 and divide it by 7, you get ~142,858.  So, if your daily average is equal to or more than 142,858, you are doing 1 million or more per week.  I think this is the first time this has happened on this team, but in any case, and with the greatest of fanfare, I want to congratulate bogmali for this impressive milestone.  At least I think it's a milestone


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2010)

That is indeed a fantastic effort from Bogmali´s side.  I'm however not so sure that this is the first time that +1 mill/week had occurred. There is a stat place (don't have it bookmarked on my lappy) where all sorts of records are showed. Maybe someone else can link to this site?

Edit/update: I was right and wrong. That someboby was in fact Mr. bogmali himself
http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=50711&id=1546555


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 11, 2010)

I kinda handicapped myself when I updated to a 5850 GPU.  Once I get a job and my own place in GA, hopefully within a year, I will build a dedicated folding rig/area heater.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes folding wise a ATI card is a poor update. My personal favorite for room heating is my 260 

Good luck with job and housing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> That is indeed a fantastic effort from Bogmali´s side.  I'm however not so sure that this is the first time that +1 mill/week had occurred. There is a stat place (don't have it bookmarked on my lappy) where all sorts of records are showed. Maybe someone else can link to this site?
> 
> Edit/update: I was right and wrong. That somebody was in fact Mr. bogmali himself
> http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=50711&id=1546555



So I'm a few months late.  Actually I remembered that time but did not know that he'd gotten his average that high.  I have a feeling that this time he's there to stay!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So I'm a few months late.  Actually I remembered that time but did not know that he'd gotten his average that high.  I have a feeling that this time he's there to stay!



Im sure he will 

Been lurking around on [H]ard|Forum and found this - Best way to 100K PPD tread
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1539830
Some (larger) investments have to be made but a SR2 dual system or a slower running Magny Cour quad seems to be the way to go energy wise. -bigadv, not GPU folding.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 12, 2010)

We've got a gun totin' Sam er a Bill that just blasted his way into the overall top 10. Does this give you an idea of who I'm referring to?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 12, 2010)

UHHH yep I do 
I have DD to thank and the rest of everybody that helped me get SMP set backup again..
Many thanks to the whole TPU folding team everybody seems to be doing better, keep it up guys and gals.....


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind/good words guys however I still miss the VM days where there's an abundance of -bigadv WU's Between my 3 i7 920's I cannot catch one so instead of letting them wait until they catch one, I just let them fold with -advmethods that way I know they're productive


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine just picked up a 2686 thats going to be another 2 days of folding on the i7...


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 12, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Mine just picked up a 2686 thats going to be another 2 days of folding on the i7...



I´m not sure that is good news that you got yourself another -bigadv. As far as I can tell then you only got the normal 8955 points for the last one which means you don't have a passkey. No passkey no bonus.

Edit: Just in case that I'm right then have a look here http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey


----------



## msgclb (Sep 12, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 11, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

bern4166 passes 4,000
Bow passes 650,000
BraveSoul passes 750,000
option350z passes 10,000

One *BraveSoul*  leads tonight with his 750K followed by *Bow*  with 650K.
Next is *option350z*  with his first 10K and *bern4166*  returns with his 4K.



















Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

My last update was over 5k, let's see if I make it onto the pie charts tomorrow.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm getting a passkey see if that makes a difference..


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 12, 2010)

> My last update was over 5k, let's see if I make it onto the pie charts tomorrow.


Keep going and you will get a crazy folder badge also....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Keep going and you will get a crazy folder badge also....



Must keep going!

EDIT:  oh yeah!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Must keep going!
> 
> EDIT:  oh yeah!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100912/Capture134.jpg



CP your image is sorted for last update. But for the last two updates you have hung onto that bottom piece of pie.  Keep it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> CP your image is sorted for last update. But for the last two updates you have hung onto that bottom piece of pie.  Keep it up!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100912/FAH-2010-09-12-Top10CP-1.jpg



Still way better than before 

I had my GX2 offline for like four hours last night though.  I was watching a video on youtube and it was really slow so I closed both F@H clients to see if it was that (it wasn't) and forgot to re open them till right before I went to sleep.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 12, 2010)

*Rig #1 GTX470 & i7*

its still in not finished mode


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> its still in not finished mode



Sexy 

It has business written all over it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sexy
> 
> It has business written all over it.



Looks like that "business" that Texbill has may steamroll over me into the #2 slot. Keep up the great work Tex!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like that "business" that Texbill has may steamroll over me into the #2 slot. Keep up the great work Tex!



He's doing a great job.  Are you up to full potential BUCK, or still just got that rig you took on the road with you?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

Aww man, I was just getting used to keeping that last sliver of pie I guess if I'm going to get bumped, I'm glad its CP
BTW what sort of PPD gets a crazy folders badge...I OC'd my set to show 25K PPD now. Is that enough?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Aww man, I was just getting used to keeping that last sliver of pie I guess if I'm going to get bumped, I'm glad its CP
> BTW what sort of PPD gets a crazy folders badge...I OC'd my set to show 25K PPD now. Is that enough?



25k ppd is needed for crazy folder badge.
so if it holds 25k+ then your good


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

sweetness.

Im going over to the help thread for some help if anyone cares to follow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sweetness.
> 
> Im going over to the help thread for some help if anyone cares to follow



don't know much about F@H, but I'll check it out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

Watch out guy's. Sneekypeet had his folding configuration pimped by yours truly and he is coming to pick up a couple of spots on the daily pie chart. Looks like he gained about 14K ppd.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

We dont have a smiley that really suited my needs, so you get 4 that just about cover it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

too funny


----------



## msgclb (Sep 13, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 12, 2010 Pie!*






CP had a taste of the morning pie and damned if he didn't keep it all day. 

Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 100
B2H passes 80,000
Chicken_Patty passes 350,000
Maikel205 passes 450,000
sneekypeet passes 4,500,000


We see *sneekypeet*  coming in tonight with 4.5 million and I'd bet he'll be back soon.
Following him we have *Maikel205*  at 450K and *Chicken_Patty*  close behind at 350K.
Also tonight *B2H*  passes 80K and our newest member *AmalfiMarini*  puts up his first 100.


*Members Joining Today*
AmalfiMarini joins as new

Welcome aboard AmalfiMarini. 


I missed B2H's certificate but I did some photoshopping which I probably won't do again.
So tonight I have certificates for all except our newest member.

























Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp! *
> *Sep 12, 2010 Pie!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/FAH-2010-09-12-Pie-PM2-1.jpg
> ...



Congrats everyone  If my thank button wouldn't have disappeared I'd thank the post, sorry. 

I should be at 400k soon, and yes my first slice of F@H Pie ever!  At least that I remember.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn, so close to 25k ppd today


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks to buck I got there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Thanks to buck I got there



  Both cards are stock though, giving the 295 and the GX2 a little shove in core speeds should easily get me over 25k heh?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome. There is something to be said for those who dedicate 25K+ PPD!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Awesome. There is something to be said for those who dedicate 25K+ PPD!!!!



Smileys do the talking.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Both cards are stock though, giving the 295 and the GX2 a little shove in core speeds should easily get me over 25k heh?



Folding is all about the shaders.  I would start there.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

Im not sure he wants to push them with the 104-105 temps he showed earlier.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 14, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 13, 2010 Pie!*







Buck came out swinging with the power of the -bigadv while bogmali started off with some 'preventive maintenance'. 
But when the dust cleared bogmali came back to settle for 2nd by a mere 1.2k. 
Congrats to Buck  and bogmali  for putting on a splendid show.

Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

*TechPowerup! passes 400,000,000*
AmalfiMarini passes 200
B2H passes 90,000
KingPing passes 60,000
Niko084 passes 3,500,000
phoenix passes 1,200,000
stanhemi passes 4,500,000


I have to admit that I was totally blindsided tonight! Congratulation *TechPowerUp!*  on passing 400 million. It truly is a team effort!

We have 3 millionaires adding to their production. First, *stanhemi*  with 4.5 million, followed by *Niko084*  with 3.5 million and finally *phoenix*  with 1.2 million.

Next we have *B2H*  with 90K. He should be back soon to claim his badge.
He's followed closely by *KingPing*  with 60K.
*AmalfiMarini*  returns with 200.






































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice post msgclb.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 14, 2010)

so any news on an updated F@H client for ATi or am i still basically screwed in that sense.. . especially since i plan to go 6800 series  i miss folding.... just to expensive to run these cards with such crappy ppd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Folding is all about the shaders.  I would start there.





sneekypeet said:


> Im not sure he wants to push them with the 104-105 temps he showed earlier.



Well I can always clock the 295 higher .


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 14, 2010)

Cp got pie!!! Yummy!! Gratz brother!! Keep tht 295 foldin!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

You know me shiv, will do sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

I got knocked off my slice of pie by about 200 points.  My GX2 was down all day though.  Tomorrow I'll be back for more, buahahahaha


----------



## msgclb (Sep 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got knocked off my slice of pie by about 200 points.  My GX2 was down all day though.  Tomorrow I'll be back for more, buahahahaha



How do you know that?
I'm still waiting for the final numbers for the final pie. Then Free-DC will take another 1-2 hours before I we see their final numbers. I'd guess you're correct that you got knocked off by Niko or maybe Dusty!

I had heat issues tonight so tomorrow my numbers might drop some.

If my figures are correct then CP you got knocked out by about 400 points.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2010)

Another great day folding Guy's. This is the 2nd day in a row that we cracked 800K. I have another -bigadv dumping tomorrow, so let keep up the momentum.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 15, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 14, 2010 Pie!*






Tonight we see that MStenholm returned for some pie using the power of the bigadv but he couldn't keep the cherry with updates of 450 and 0 so he'll have to settle for that *blue* stuff.
My congratulations to Niko for grabbing that last piece of pie but I'm sure CP will try tomorrow to retake it.

Congratulations pie club members.


*Milestones!*

AmalfiMarini passes 500
B2H passes 100,000
Chicken_Patty passes 400,000
everydayiloveu passes 550,000
PHaS3 passes 150,000
popswala passes 300,000


It's hard for me to believe that I haven't said this before but  *everydayiloveu*  has tonight made to 550K. 
Also tonight we see that *Chicken_Patty*  has passed 400K, *popswala*  passed 300K, *PHaS3*  passed 150K and *AmalfiMarini*  passed 500. 
Of special note we have *B2H*  passing the 100,000 points needed to obtain his folding badge.































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

I am back for some already today


----------



## msgclb (Sep 16, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 15, 2010 Pie!*






bogmali and Buck were amazing today! 

Congratulations pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

bern4166 passes 5,000
briar7 passes 800,000

Congrats to *briar7*  and *bern4166* .







Congratulations all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2010)

You all really got me hooked on getting a wedge of pie...BTW what flavor is teal?

I added some clocks to the 470s in my rig so they are doing 15K each now, netting like 43K with all 3 going. That leads me to the next question...what flavor is light purple


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 16, 2010)

strawberry rhubarb


----------



## msgclb (Sep 17, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 16, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

AmalfiMarini passes 1,000
Bow passes 700,000
Chicken_Patty passes 450,000
KingPing passes 70,000
option350z passes 20,000
TeXBill passes 9,000,000


Congrats *TeXBill*  on your 9 million. I bet you'll be back early next month.
Also tonight our stoners include *Bow* , *Chicken_Patty* , *KingPing* , *option350z*  and *AmalfiMarini* .
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Huge congrats to everyone but specially TexBill for the huge 9 million milestone.  Truly remarkable.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 19, 2010)

It looks like the W1zzard pulled off a magic trick that caused page 75 to disappear.

I broke it.. or Welcome to the TPU time machine

I just happened to leave page 75 open when I went to bed last night. I can't restore them but I'm making images to record the history.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 19, 2010)

I have an e-mail notification that Buck posted something at 2:22AM (PST) and it's gone.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 19, 2010)

*This is a redo of my lost post!*

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 18, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members. 


While we have the battle of the titans on top, down below I see sneekypeet and CP grabbing their well deserved piece of pie along with Dusty that joined them tonight.
I noticed that KieX was  because he had to return from holiday but since he grabbed that tiny slice of pie he should be feeling better. 


*Milestones!*

Chicken_Patty passes 500,000
Oily_17 passes 20,000,000

Tonight  *Oily_17* joined the 20 million club. That's truly an amazing accomplishment. 
It seems like it has been about 3 months since *Chicken_Patty* joined us and tonight he has passed half a million.  











Congratulations all. 

And I almost didn't see it but El_Fiendo but some points on the board. 

*And that the way it was on Sep 18, 2010!*


----------



## msgclb (Sep 19, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have an e-mail notification that Buck posted something at 2:22AM (PST) and it's gone.



I didn't even get the e-mail so it must have disappeared into the time machine.

Buck, ya all, please add anything that disappeared!!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 19, 2010)

KakaoStats  Has the team going to 35 in rankings in 30 days..
That's a big team effort on everybody's part......
Keep going people and let's see if we can do it in less than 30 days or even go farther up the ladder....


----------



## KieX (Sep 19, 2010)

I would have wanted to give thanks to oily_17's post on page 75! Great job on the 20Million 
Nice to have CP as a big gun in F@H team, in so little time already half-way to the 1million mark 

@msgclb: keep it up you've been doing an awesome job with the pie/milestone posts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2010)

KieX said:


> I would have wanted to give thanks to oily_17's post on page 75! Great job on the 20Million
> Nice to have CP as a big gun in F@H team, in so little time already half-way to the 1million mark
> 
> @msgclb: keep it up you've been doing an awesome job with the pie/milestone posts



Thank you Daniel   I will say the same thing I've said many times over at the WCG side of things, I couldn't have came this far so far without the help I've received.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 19, 2010)

DID SOMEONE SAY 20 MILLION????







MAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I didn't even get the e-mail so it must have disappeared into the time machine.
> 
> Buck, ya all, please add anything that disappeared!!


Wizz had to restore from the last backup, so we lost all the posts in between. I think it was something about Bogmali posting @ 3:18am PST and asking if he ever sleeps.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 19, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think it was something about Bogmali posting @ 3:18am PST and asking if he ever sleeps.



 Had some friends over and stayed until 4:00 AM local. I couldn't pass up not logging in and posting


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Had some friends over and stayed until 4:00 AM local. I couldn't pass up not logging in and posting


LOL, up til' 4am when you have some friends over? I can imagine what a party is like at your place


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Had some friends over and stayed until 4:00 AM local. I couldn't pass up not logging in and posting



if some random guy about 5'11 135lbs shows up at your house and you have never seen him before don't worry just party hard and your rigs will be there when you wake up


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if some random guy about 5'11 135lbs shows up at your house and you have never seen him before don't worry just party hard and your rigs will be there when you wake up



If some 5'11" 135lb bean pole came to my house eying my rigs, I'd use him as a javelin.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If some 5'11" 135lb bean pole came to my house eying my rigs, I'd use him as a javelin.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 20, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 19, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members. 


Thanks to bogmali and Buck our point production for the last 24 hours was over 800k. 

I'd also like to thank the other members of our top 10 and all the members that put points on the board today. 



*Milestones!*

DaMulta passes 400,000
erocker passes 70,000
T-Bob passes 1,000,000

Tonight *T-Bob*  joined the millionaire club. Congratulations.
Also tonight we see *DaMulta*  continue on his quest to do the same.
Finally, we see that *erocker*  is getting closer to the points needed for his folding badge.




















Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the Millionaires Club T-Bob


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> welcome to the millionaires club t-bob



+1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

+2   great job!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 21, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 20, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members. 


I need to clean my glasses. OMG, it's not my glasses but El_Fiendo grabbing that last piece of pie.

We were a little short of the 800K for the team but still damn close. Keep it up. 


*Milestones!*

AmalfiMarini passes 3,000
bern4166 passes 6,000
Chicken_Patty passes 550,000
erocker passes 80,000
hertz9753 passes 16,000,000
KingPing passes 80,000
NastyHabits passes 7,500,000
Qu4k3r passes 500


We have another amazing milestone with  *hertz97543*  passing 16 million. Congratulations.
We also see that tonight *NastyHabits*  is working his way to his next million.
And we have *Chicken_Patty*  working towards his first even though he's having folding problems.
We also have both *KingPing*  and *erocker*  getting closer to that magic number.
Also *bern4166*  and *AmalfiMarini*  make another appearance and finally our newest member *Qu4k3r*  puts his first points on the board.


*Members Joining Today*
Qu4k3r joins as new

Welcome aboard *Qu4k3r* 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2010)

16 Million! Very nice work hertz9753.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

Some good stones up last night.  Great job folders!!!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 22, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 21, 2010 Pie!*






Congratulations pie club members. 

El Fiendo, how many -bigadv rigs do you have?
I've lost count of which of our members have any -bigadv rigs.
I'm waiting here for El Fiendo to send one of those Canadian cold fronts down here so I can see if I have an X58 rig that has the cojones to run an -bigadv WU.


Our team was well over 800K tonight. 


*Milestones!*

AmalfiMarini passes 4,000
bern4166 passes 7,000
Bow passes 750,000
BraveSoul passes 800,000
erocker passes 90,000
popswala passes 350,000
Qu4k3r passes 1,000


I bet both *BraveSoul*  and *Bow*  can smell their 1st million.
Tonight we see *popswala*  working his way to the same goal.
On the other hand I'd bet *erocker*  will be back soon to claim his folding badge.
Also tonight *bern4166* , *AmalfiMarini*  and *Qu4k3r*  add another milestone.


























Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

Good job stoners.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 22, 2010)

erocker is flying up the ranks!!!

I see him in the top 100 soon!


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 22, 2010)

Reached 250K in....I think 50 or 55 days.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=gla300&pts=257759


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

Good job guys   really proud of all of you


----------



## msgclb (Sep 22, 2010)

This morning I wore out my mouse out but to no avail as Free-DC kept coming up as blank as my mind. Then finally this and only this appears...






It's like El Fiendo's hand came down from his secluded Canadian hiding place and slapped  Free-DC. I don't think bogmali is having a bad day so this means you have another -bigadv rig.

So El Fiendo, where are you hiding?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2010)

I found an El Fiendo post @ HWC dated 08-30-10. He is apparently live and well.



El_Fiendo said:


> I take a self imposed sanity break from internet forums to find the drama trains kept on chugging in my absence. I'm now reassured that its not just me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

El fiendo not only  Free-DC, but he  &  all of us


----------



## msgclb (Sep 22, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Agreed! The people demand to know where El Fiendo has been. I need to track him down somehow.



Buck I suggest you take your mountain biking friends north and scour every inch of Alberta. You could make some posters of what I'm betting is a close likeness of him and staple it to every telephone or electric pole.






Check all the penal institutions, mental hospitals, nuns and monks monasteries. You could also ask the local electric company to give you all addresses where there's an excessive use of electricity.

Now back to reality!
I found an El Fiendo post here on TPU and besides taking the above image, I also noticed what might be the systems our friend is using.






Now why didn't I think of that.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2010)

At 100,000 now... Where's my badge?  I should be in the top 100 in no less than two weeks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> At 100,000 now... Where's my badge?  I should be in the top 100 in no less than two weeks



Did you apply it in your user CP?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> At 100,000 now... Where's my badge?  I should be in the top 100 in no less than two weeks



Besides adding your username to the UserCP | Edit Options | Miscellaneous Options section it will take at least one update until it shows up. If you haven't done so, add your username now.

I don't know if you looked but you have that folding badge.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2010)

I did a while ago. It just popped up!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## KingPing (Sep 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> At 100,000 now... Where's my badge?  I should be in the top 100 in no less than two weeks



nice

I'm close too 1 or 2 days from it


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> I did a while ago. It just popped up!



Now we need to work on you adding the word "crazy" on that badge

Ask Sneeky......he likes his


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2010)

Do like!

I think he may need another in SLI over his choice of ATI card. But then he has to fold or game, not both


----------



## msgclb (Sep 23, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 22, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members. 

This morning El Fiendo grabbed the cherry pie for a couple of updates but bogmali showed that he has the firepower to come out on top. 
Congratulations to both for your impressive numbers. 
At the same time Buck faded back in the pack as he prepped for an outing with his mountain bike friends. Have a safe trip.


Again today our team was above 800K. 


*Milestones!*
AthlonX2 passes 750,000
*erocker passes 100,000*
KingPing passes 90,000
option350z passes 25,000
PrimoJones passes 1,000
Qu4k3r passes 2,000


On the final update *AthlonX2*  came out on top as he needs only another 250K for his 1st million.
Returning tonight to claim his folding badge was *erocker* .
Also *KingPing*  returns today but the next time we see him he will have his folding badge.
Finally making our milestone list is *option350z* , *Qu4k3r*  and our newest member *PrimoJones* .

*Members Joining Today*
PrimoJones joins as new


We have another new member tonight. Welcome *PrimoJones*. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## KingPing (Sep 23, 2010)

Big 100.000 points party tomorrow!!!, all are invited!, although most of you will have to travel at least 6000km, so i don't expect anyone to show up


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2010)

Erocker @ 100K......Very Nice....


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Erocker @ 100K......Very Nice....



And very fast I might add getting to it!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 23, 2010 Pie!*







Congratulations pie club members. 


I don't know if it's the loss of Bucks rigs or maybe El Fiendo not having another -bigadv rig but today our team dropped to just above 500K. 
Everybody still deserves a  as this is only temporary. Right?


*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 5,000
garyinhere passes 2,000
phoenix passes 1,300,000
Qu4k3r passes 3,000


Tonight *phoenix*  adds to his 1st million. Congrats.
Also tonight *AmalfiMarini*  and *Qu4k3r*  returned along with our newest member *garyinhere*  putting his first points on the board.

*Members Joining Today*
garyinhere joins as new

We have another new member tonight. Welcome *garyinhere*. 








Congrtulations all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> this is only temporary. Right?



Just found a 15Kppd loss, seems I got it sorted for now though. Somehow they both got on machine ID 3 instead of the 2 and 3 they typically run. I'm still lost as to how all that happened.


----------



## KingPing (Sep 24, 2010)

I passed 100.000 points, i demand my badge

now i can stop folding  just kidding


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> i don't know if it's the loss of bucks rigs or maybe el fiendo not having another -bigadv rig but today our team dropped to just above 500k.
> Everybody still deserves a  As this is only temporary. Right?



EOC says 743,501 points for the day!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> EOC says 743,501 points for the day!



For some reason the Free-DC Daily production was above 500K early this morning. I'd bet it didn't get updated.

EOC


Day  	Points
09.23.10  	743,501
09.22.10 	831,428

After the 1st Free-DC update this morning


Day  	Points
09.23.10  	741,290
09.22.10 	831,622

So it wasn't as bad as it seemed early this morning.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 23, 2010 Pie!*

*Updated*
*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passed 5,000
garyinhere passed 3,000
*KingPing passed 100,000*
phoenix passed 1,300,000
PrimoJones passed 2,000
Qu4k3r passed 3,000
TeXBill passed 9,500,000


I was wondering why *KingPing* wasn't on this mornings milestones only to finally notice that it had made it on yesterdays list after I went to bed. Then I noticed *TeXBill*.

So belated congrats to both.














Congrtulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats guys


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 24, 2010)

msgclb, I did not intend anything negative about your post when I posted the EOC results.  My apologies if you took it that way.  I have just always been puzzled by Free-dc and how they come out with different numbers than the other stat sites even though the stats all come form the same place???


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> msgclb, I did not intend anything negative about your post when I posted the EOC results.  My apologies if you took it that way.  I have just always been puzzled by Free-dc and how they come out with different numbers than the other stat sites even though the stats all come form the same place???



Last night I compared the differences between dates for both EOC and Free-DC so I guessed that the difference would be explained by the different times used to go to 'press'.

Free-DC normally uses the update done after 10 pm (my time) and this is only a guess but I believe the EOC data is taken after the 12 am (my time) update.

Because I use Free-DC for the pie chart and milestones I used the team data for an apples to apples comparison.

I've always looked for the member daily update to be sure I got the last update for the day. This happened last night but evidently the milestones and the team data lagged so I missed it.

If I had a 100% perfect record I'd say there goes my perfect record but ...

Offended! Never!


----------



## KingPing (Sep 24, 2010)

It's not your fault, i was awake and Free-DC was updated like 2 hours later than usual:shadedshu.

 Keep the good work!!!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 25, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 24, 2010 Pie!*







Bogmali dominated all day holding onto that red stuff while El Fiendo on the last update moved past his cheering section to grab the green stuff.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


While I thought that our team production yesterday had dropped to just above 500K it actually was 741,290. It turns out that the team stats for the final update hadn't been posted and I missed it!

EOC showed that the team points for the last 24 hrs was 825,939 and the last update from Free-DC was 822,927.  


*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 6,000
garyinhere passes 10,000
Lampmaster passes 800,000
PrimoJones passes 5,000
Qu4k3r passes 4,000
vanyots passes 1,500,000


Tonight *vanyots*  returns to make it make it half way to his 2nd million.
Also we see *Lampmaster*  getting closer to his 1st million. I bet it won't be long before he's a millionaire.
Finally we have some our newest members returning including *garyinhere* , *AmalfiMarini* , *PrimoJones*  and *Qu4k3r* . 

I seldom catch a certificate for any new member but luck was with me today.




















Congrtulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

Great job stoners, keep'em coming.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 25, 2010)

msgclb said:


> EOC showed that the team points for the last 24 hrs was 825,939 and the last update from Free-DC was 822,927.



And that's without Buck!  Nice to have you back El.  Maybe this is the winter that we average 1 million per day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

600k


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2010)

I have another 14,000+ PPD card on the way! 

Just passed 135,000 today!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> I have another 14,000+ PPD card on the way!
> 
> Just passed 135,000 today!



Congrats but where would I find this 14,000+ PPD beast?

And to...


Chicken Patty said:


> 600k


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2010)

If anyone is interested I have an EVGA GTX285 that I am offering to TPU's F@H for $175 shipped. See my sig for details.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> I have another 14,000+ PPD card on the way!
> 
> Just passed 135,000 today!



Which card is this?  Congrats on your stone 



bogmali said:


> If anyone is interested I have an EVGA GTX285 that I am offering to TPU's F@H for $175 shipped. See my sig for details.



I want!  No cash this time though


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 26, 2010)

> If anyone is interested I have an EVGA GTX285 that I am offering to TPU's F@H for $175 shipped


Great card to fold with, I still have 2 of them folding right now. depending on OC they can put out 8,000 to 9,000 PPD..
I would take it but I'm getting rid of my 285's also and replacing with 400's. Good luck with your sale Bogmali..


----------



## msgclb (Sep 26, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 25, 2010 Pie!*







It looks like tonight we had a steady state universe. 
If Buck produces as he did on that last update and El Fiendo comes through with another -bigadv WU along with the rest of us then tomorrow will be an expanding universe.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Tonight EOC showed our team points for the last 24 hrs as 802,800 while the last update from Free-DC was 800,635.  


*Milestones!*
Bow passes 800,000
Chicken_Patty passes 600,000
DaMulta passes 450,000
Dustyshiv passes 8,500,000
Looney4444 passes 20,000
Maikel205 passes 500,000
neatfeatguy passes 60,000
PrimoJones passes 7,000
Qu4k3r passes 5,000
tofu_TPU passes 40,000


Tonight  *Dustyshiv* has made it half way to his 9th million. Congrats.
Working towards their 1st million we have  *Bow*,  *Chicken_Patty*,  *Maikel205* and  *DaMulta*.
Working towards their folding badge we have  *neatfeatguy*,  *tofu_TPU* and  *Looney444*.
Also returning tonight is  *PrimoJones* and  *Qu4k3r*.


















































Congrtulations all.


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Congrats but where would I find this 14,000+ PPD beast?



768mb GTX 460 OC'd to 875mhz on the GPU will do it. I just picked up a GTX 465 for a great price, hopefully it can be unlocked.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> 768mb GTX 460 OC'd to 875mhz on the GPU will do it. I just picked up a GTX 465 for a great price, hopefully it can be unlocked.


+1. I agree with erocker. Stick with the GTX460 768mb for the best F@H bang for the buck. I have not produced less than 14,300 ppd within the last 24 hrs with GPU-3.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 27, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 26, 2010 Pie!*







This morning Buck tapped everyone on the shoulder and said, "step back". Everyone complied except bogmali. 
Then around noon El_Fiendo tried the same tactic and damned if it didn't work as he grabbed the cherry. 
This afternoon bogmali wasn't satisfied with that lime stuff so he reclaimed the cherry. 
It seems that Buck wasn't satisfied with the blue berry so he took back the lime.

Tonight EOC showed that our team points for the last 24 hrs was 927,117 while Free-DC had 928,107.  

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


In a few hours we will move up in the team standings although it won't be whoopass. That team is a few more weeks away but we now have Team Icrontic.com in our sights. 
We've got to move up as another powerhouse (Vietnam Global Team) will overtake us in a couple of weeks. If we can get our average up maybe we can do a little whoopass before that happens.


*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 7,000
AthlonX2 passes 800,000
bern4166 passes 8,000
erocker passes 150,000
frontfelloff passes 2,000
garyinhere passes 20,000
PrimoJones passes 9,000
Qu4k3r passes 7,000
sneekypeet passes 5,000,000
tofu_TPU passes 50,000


Tonight  *sneekypeet* adds another million. Congratulations.
We have *AthlonX2* getting closer to his 1st million. Also  *erocker* making it to 150k.
Getting closer to their folding badge we have  *tofu_TPU* and  *garyinhere* that are making good progress.
Further back we have a group that is just as dedicated.
These include  *PrimoJones*,  *bern4166*,  *AmalfiMarini*,  *Qu4k3r* and our newest member  *frontfelloff*.


*Members Joining Today*
frontfelloff joins as new


We have another new member tonight. Welcome *frontfelloff*.


































Congrtulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2010)

Grats to all stoners.........very sneaky with that 5 Mil Sneeky


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2010)

Top 20 baby!






Another card is coming in and hopefully by next week or so I should have myself some pie!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 27, 2010)

Where can you find that chart?

Looks like I'm in the top 20 now(was down most of the day yesturday...), because I was a little over 12k the day before!

ROCK On! I didn't know I was in the top 20 now.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2010)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

That list shows your average over the last 7 days.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 28, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 27, 2010 Pie!*







Tonight EOC showed that our team points for the last 24 hrs was down to 799,538 but Free-DC had 807,282.

Chicken_Patty returned with some good numbers to grab some pie. Buck said he was down for 12 hours but it looks like hertz had even worse problems.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 8,000
Chicken_Patty passes 650,000
frontfelloff passes 4,000
garyinhere passes 30,000
PrimoJones passes 10,000
xvi passes 20,000


Along with his pie, *Chicken_Patty* makes another appearance on his way to his 1st million. Congrats.
Tonight our list includes *garyinhere*, *xvi*, *PrimoJones*, *AmalfiMarini* and *frontfelloff*.

I've got two certificates tonight. (Oops, I missed two more!)


























Congrtulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 29, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 28, 2010 Pie!*






Holy Cow! The pie updated but I had to wait for about another half hour before seeing that Buck had an outstanding update while bogmali only had a great one. Congrats to both.
I see hertz returned to take his normal slice of pie. Chicken_Patty didn't make it two 27K days so that gave El Fiendo enough room to grab that last slice of pie.




Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
EOC 	883,903 	799,538
Free-DC 	884,785 	807,282

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 9,000
frontfelloff passes 5,000
popswala passes 400,000
PowderedSugar passes 3,000,000
Qu4k3r passes 9,000
Solaris17 passes 1,400,000
Tetryl passes 2,000
tofu_TPU passes 60,000


Tonight it's *PoweredSugar* turn in the spotlight as he passes 3 million. Congrats.
Working towards his 2nd million is *Solaris17* while working on his 1st million is *popswala*.
Getting one step closer to his folding badge is *tofu_TPU*.
Finally tonight with milestones is *Qu4k3r*, *AmalfiMarini*, *frontfelloff* and *Tetryl*.


























Congrtulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2010)

*Congrat's to the Stoner's*


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations all around!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 29, 2010)

Damm windows updates...
All of my machines were down and not folding for the last 12 hours. I didn't check them yesterday and this morn. noticed my PPD was down. Went and checked them and they had rebooted. Had to restart all of them folding again..


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Damm windows updates...
> All of my machines were down and not folding for the last 12 hours. I didn't check them yesterday and this morn. noticed my PPD was down. Went and checked them and they had rebooted. Had to restart all of them folding again..


After getting shafted by updates a couple of times, I de-activated them on all my machines. I update manually on the rig I surf on and the others run non-updated OS's(mostly XP sp2).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

I have auto-updates disabled, Windows set to auto-login, and the shortcuts in the startup folder


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 29, 2010)

> I have auto-updates disabled, Windows set to auto-login, and the shortcuts in the startup folder


that is what I'm going to do now with all of mine..
Thanks,


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> that is what I'm going to do now with all of mine..
> Thanks,



Do it 

Never have to worry about it again


----------



## msgclb (Sep 29, 2010)

bogmali's revenge!





Buck are you going to take this lying down?
And El Fiendo are you going to show your game?

Free-DC pulled another move last night and again this morning and probably their next updates.
The updates were coming after the Stanford 4 am, 10 am, 4 pm & 10 pm updates but last night it was at 5 am and this morning at 11 am. 
If they hold to the same pattern it will be 5 pm and 11 pm. These are all my time (CST).


----------



## bogmali (Sep 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I de-activated them on all my machines. I update manually on the rig I surf on and the others run non-updated OS's(mostly XP sp2).



Mine are also on manual update but as I've found out on my server today, it doesn't matter After so long Windows will force the install and do an auto update. I just checked my Windows Update setting on the Control Panel and now it's changed to AutoUpdate Switched it back to manual so let's see what happens on the next set updates.



msgclb said:


> bogmali's revenge!
> 
> Buck are you going to take this lying down?
> And El Fiendo are you going to show your game?



 @ Msgclb for stirring this up.......Got one more -bigadv to upload so you all have been warned


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2010)

bogmali said:


> @ Msgclb for stirring this up.......Got one more -bigadv to upload so you all have been warned


Damn, can't even get 24hrs in the limelight anymore.  I've got to get this 2nd rig up and running. Nice production everyone(especially Bogmali & El Fiendo) and keep up the great work.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 30, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 29, 2010 Pie!*







Buck again joins bogmali with over 100K for the day. El Fiendo had a bigadv today so that got him the blue berry slice while TeXBill had his usual steady output.




Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
EOC 	892,733 	883,903
Free-DC 	922,440 	884,785

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 10,000
garyinhere passes 40,000
PhysXerror passes 200
Qu4k3r passes 10,000
TeXBill passes 10,000,000
tofu_TPU passes 70,000

While *TeXBill* has been in our team's overall breakdown top 10 for some time, he has now made it a group with 10 million point or better. Congratulations on this outstanding achievement.
We have a group that have been making this list almost everyday. They include *tofu_TPU*, *garyinhere*, *AmalfiMarin*i and *Qu4k3r*. Good show.
Joining us today with his 1st point is *PhysXerror*.

*Members Joining Today*
PhysXerror joins as new


Another new member joined tonight. Welcome *PhysXerror*.


TeXBill held up the show as his certificate for 10 million wasn't generated for a long time. If you're going to hold me up then it has to be for at least 10 million points.































Congratulations all.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2010)

I should have some pie soon! 

* I have a GT 240 going in another rig, good for  about 4500 ppd. Hopefully I'll start getting 925 pointers again.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 30, 2010)

> While TeXBill has been in our team's overall breakdown top 10 for some time, he has now made it a group with 10 million point or better. Congratulations on this outstanding achievement.



I would have got it a day earlier if Microsoft hadn't did an update in the middle of the night, when I'm out of town..I had to remote in and restart all of my folding machines..




> TeXBill held up the show as his certificate for 10 million wasn't generated for a long time. If you're going to hold me up then it has to be for at least 10 million points


Sorry about that, Thanks for waiting..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats to the stoners(especially Texbill )!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2010)

buck nasty said:


> congrats to the stoners(especially texbill )!!!



+1


----------



## msgclb (Sep 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> I should have some pie soon!
> 
> * I have a GT 240 going in another rig, good for  about 4500 ppd. Hopefully I'll start getting 925 pointers again.



There's a lot of hunger in this world and right here on TPU we have a scramble to get a small bite of pie.

This morning we see that hunger has empowered PowderedSugar grab a slice of what might be stale spinach.

Dusty has done a good job of holding onto that slice so he's not going to give it up easily. So good luck but don't be surprised if there's not a stiff competition.

--
Oops, I forgot that CP occasionally gets hungry!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Good going tex, freakin' awesome moment in your F@H Career


----------



## bogmali (Sep 30, 2010)

Grats on the 10Mil Tex....


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 30, 2010)

msgclb said:


> There's a lot of hunger in this world and right here on TPU we have a scramble to get a small bite of pie.



I'm in Nigeria at the moment and I almost feel bad wanting some extra pie on top on my daily very small crunching pie, but thats how it is. I want folding pie again. It seems like the dog have stopped both my GPU´s so it have to wait untill I come home. Btw good job team plus 900K isn't bad at all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 30, 2010)

True to his word erocker grabbed some noon pie. I hope you have plenty of vinegar! I understand it tastes much better late at night so we'll see who's the hungriest.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 1, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Sep 30, 2010 Pie!*






Buck grabbed the cherry all day today as he managed to keep a few step ahead of bogmali.
Buck also managed to keep his record of 100K days intact.
Returning tonight to secure some pie is newtekie1. He managed to deny that last slice to erocker. I'm betting we'll see some competition for our pie.

Notice our team points today are down but those numbers are not an error on my part, I hope.



Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
EOC 	822,799 	892,733
Free-DC 	822,799 	922,440

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
AthlonX2 passes 850,000
Bow passes 850,000
Chicken_Patty passes 700,000
erocker passes 200,000
frontfelloff passes 6,000
thoughtdisorder passes 1,800,000


Congrats *thoughtdisorder* as you reach another milestone and approach your 2nd million.
Also tonight we have *AthlonX2*, *Bow*, *Chicken_Patty* and *erocker* working towards their 1st million.
































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 2, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Oct 1, 2010 Pie!*







Only bogmali managed to break 100K for the day. Is there a shortage of bigadv WUs or are we just spoiled by them all uploading about the same time?


For two days in a row our team points for the today have been the same. This could only mean that both web sites use the same Stanford update.



Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
EOC 	767,292 	822,799
Free-DC 	767,292 	822,799
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
frontfelloff passes 8,000
MagikHerbs passes 1,000
PhysXerror passes 500
tofu_TPU passes 80,000
xvi passes 30,000

Congrats *tofu_TPU* on your recent milestone. I expect we'll see you real soon to claim your folding badge.
Tonight we also see *xvi* working on his 1st 100K.
We also have some of our newest members adding to their points including *frontfelloff*, *MagikHerbs* and *PhysXerror*.


*Members Joining Today*
MagikHerbs joins as new

Welcome *MagikHerbs* to our team.


I have two certificates.













Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 3, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Oct 2, 2010 Pie!*







Both bogmali and Buck had 100K+ for the day and El Fiendo was damn close at 96K+.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Thanks to everybody's efforts we had a much better point production today.



Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	872,206 	767,292

*Milestones!*
FIH_The_Don passes 8,000
frontfelloff passes 9,000
MagikHerbs passes 2,000
phoenix passes 1,400,000
PhysXerror passes 1,000
tofu_TPU passes 90,000


Tonight *phoenix* rises to the top of our honors. Congrats.
I expect *tofu_TPU* will return tomorrow to claim his badge.
And finally tonight we have *frontfelloff*, *FIH_The_Don*, *MagikHerbs* and *PhysXerror* rounding out our stoners.


I have two certificates.













Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats to everyone, great day and some great stones.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2010)

these new GPU3 WUs seem to bump production Me Likey!  Congrats all.

Athlon pointed out that if I run 825 core on the 470 I could break 16K...16.3PPD to be exact.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> these new GPU3 WUs seem to bump production Me Likey!  Congrats all.



What requirements are needed for GPU3 WU's?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2010)

4 series GPU.






17000 PPD from a 470


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 4 series GPU.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/folding825.png


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 4 series GPU.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/folding825.png
> 
> ...



Wow, that is some impressive performance you're getting out of those. 

Was looking at those temps and fan speed thinking WTH, how's that possible? Then looked at your system specs...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> Then looked at your system specs...



Sorry I should have stated that


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



I thought that all (Nvidia) cards could use GPU3?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought that all (Nvidia) cards could use GPU3?



They can.  But some of the WUs are only for Fermi cards and some are only for non-Fermi


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought that all (Nvidia) cards could use GPU3?



GPU3 supports the GT200 series too but if I remember correctly the GTX275 gets about 6-7K PPD as opposed to 9-10K PPD it does with GPU2


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> GPU3 supports the GT200 series too but if I remember correctly the GTX275 gets about 6-7K PPD as opposed to 9-10K PPD it does with GPU2



Yeah...my 260_192 does about the same PPD in GPU3 as my GTS250....but does ~2k higher in GPU2 :shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah...my 260_192 does about the same PPD in GPU3 as my GTS250....but does ~2k higher in GPU2 :shadedshu



Correct. If running G92 or G200, use GPU2. Stanford will eventually eliminate GPU2 to simplify their server configuration, but it's nice to know that our older cards won't be obsolete with GPU3.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Correct. If running G92 or G200, use GPU2. Stanford will eventually eliminate GPU2 to simplify their server configuration, but it's nice to know that our older cards won't be obsolete with GPU3.



Yeah....I was just saying that GT200 suffers far more w/ GPU3 than G92 does.  On my GTS250, PPD is roughly the same w/ both, but the GTX260 has about a 25% hit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah....I was just saying that GT200 suffers far more w/ GPU3 than G92 does.  On my GTS250, PPD is roughly the same w/ both, but the GTX260 has about a 25% hit



might as well make that G92 and G80. my 8800GTS gets only a couple hundred ppd lower with GPU3 then GPU2 but i got far more errors with GPU3.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought that all (Nvidia) cards could use GPU3?



All 'Nvidia' cards can use the GPU3 client but only the Fermi cards are guaranteed to get a GPU3 WU. The word is that if there is a surplus of GPU3 WUs then you might be luck to get one.

It has been some time since I've gotten a GPU3 WU on my old Nvidia cards.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 4, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Oct 3, 2010 Pie!*








Again tonight bogmali and Buck had 100K+ with TeXBill coming in with 78K+.
I see KieX returns for some pie.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Today's production came close to yesterday's.



Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	866,158 	872,206

*Milestones!*
Chicken_Patty passes 750,000
DaMulta passes 500,000
erocker passes 250,000
FIH_The_Don passes 20,000
frontfelloff passes 10,000
MagikHerbs passes 5,000
Qu4k3r passes 20,000
*tofu_TPU passes 100,000*
xvi passes 40,000


Topping our list tonight is *Chicken_Patty* that has made it to 3/4 of his 1st million.
We also have *DaMulta* and *erocker* taking another step to the same goal.
Of special note we have *tofu_TPU* returning to claim his folding badge. Congrats.
Finally we see *xvi*, *Qu4k3r*, *FIH_The_Don*, *frontfelloff* and *MagikHerbs* with their own milestones.


















































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 4, 2010)

should be getting the 470 up and running parttime as well today i hope, thanks to KieX !!!


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 4, 2010)

msgclb said:


> ...
> Finally we see *xvi*, *Qu4k3r*, *FIH_The_Don*, *frontfelloff* and *MagikHerbs* with their own milestones
> ...
> Congratulations all.


With my new gtx460 is so easy to fold  Just a couple of days to pass 20k so I hope to get my F@H badge very soon  maybe next week


----------



## msgclb (Oct 5, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! *
*Oct 4, 2010 Pie!*







Tonight it's Buck and bogmali surpassing 100K+. Damn!
I see newtekie1 returns for a slice of pie.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


With Buck, bogmali along with the rest of the team we busted 900K+.



Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	909,130 	866,158

*Milestones!*
*AthlonX2 passes 900,000*
*Bow passes 900,000*
FIH_The_Don passes 30,000
MagikHerbs passes 9,000
PhysXerror passes 4,000
popswala passes 450,000
PrimoJones passes 20,000
Qu4k3r passes 25,000

I think I'm seeing double. Any bets on who gets to a million first? Congrats to *AthlonX2* and *Bow*.
It seems like yesterday *popswala* had his first milestone and now he's almost halfway to his first million.
*FIH_The_Don* passed two milestones for each of the last two days. I missed the first one each day only to be saved when he got the 2nd one.
Also tonight we have *Qu4k3r*, *PromoJones*, *MagikHerbs* and *PhysXerror*.

And now the certificates.





































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations stoners


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I think I'm seeing double. Any bets on who gets to a million first?



Ill see your bet and raise it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Ill see your bet and raise it


Hot damn, I love a points race!!!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 6, 2010)

Free-DC update times changed today. 
It was lucky enough to catch the last update. 
This was a successful day looking at the team points and the milestones.

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 5, 2010 Pie!*






Tonight bogmali's production was almost 200K. 
Buck and TeXBill approached 100K.
Returning tonight and grabbing a slice of pie was Fits.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


No mater which site is used the team had a great day.



Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	939,457 	909,130



EOC Daily Production  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	929,023 	909,130

*Milestones!*
BraveSoul passes 850,000
*El_Fiendo passes 16,000,000*
FIH_The_Don passes 40,000
Fitseries3 passes 1,100,000
KieX passes 2,500,000
KingPing passes 150,000
PhysXerror passes 9,000
Qu4k3r passes 30,000
toastman2004 passes 150,000
xvi passes 50,000

Speak oh silent one! Tonight it's *El_Fiendo* in the spotlight as he makes it to 16 million. Congratulations.
Next we see *KieX* and *Fitseries3* working on their next million.
Then we have *BraveSoul*, *KingPing* and *toastman2004* working towards their first million.
Finally another group working on their folding badge is *xvi*, *FIH_The_Don*, *Qu4k3r* and *PhysXerror*.


And now the certificates.

















































I missed Qu4k3r as I was sleeping and PhysXerror certificates. 

Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Free-DC update times changed today.
> It was lucky enough to catch the last update.
> This was a successful day looking at the team points and the milestones.
> 
> ...






GREAT JOB EVERYONE.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 7, 2010)

Free-DC used the same update times today as yesterday.

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 6, 2010 Pie!*






Tonight bogmali had another 100K+ day. 
Buck and TeXBill again approached 100K.
Dusty returned to grab a slice of pie and Fits made it two in a row..

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


The team lost some momentum today but I see better times ahead.



Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	816,778 	939,457

*Milestones!*
*bogmali passes 45,000,000*
FIH_The_Don passes 50,000
MagikHerbs passes 10,000
PhysXerror passes 10,000
Qu4k3r passes 40,000
theonedub passes 5,000,000


I didn't see it coming. *bogmali* is second to none when it comes to point production. Tonight we see why with his 45 million. Congratulations.
Making it to 5 million tonight is *theonedub*. Congrats.
Working towards their folding badge we have *FIH_The_Don*, *Qu4k3r*, *MagikHerbs* and *PhysXerror*.


And now the certificates.





































Congratulations all.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 7, 2010)

5 million down, now the long road to 6 million. 

Great job Bog, 45,000,000 is ridiculous


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

bogs stats shouldn't even be posted anymore, just not good for my health. 


   Great job bro.  Truly remarkable!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

Erocker has now jumped in the top 100


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

bogmali passes 45,000,000

!!!!

HACKER!!!!


J/j  Nicely done!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice bogmali!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats to erocker for the top 100 entry and I already congratulated bog for his milestone


----------



## msgclb (Oct 8, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 7, 2010 Pie!*






Tonight bogmali damn near had a 200K day  and Buck  had well over a 100K. 
TeXBill kept the blueberry although Fits made a move for that slice of pie but came up short. 
What do you say to a guy who doesn't even have 80K points and grabs a slice of pie? Great job FIH_The_Don. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Tonight we did some




Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	1,049,006 	816,778
I was watching our Last 24 Hour Points on EOC and I knew we were going to have a great day.


*Milestones!*
blackdemon passes 1,100,000
Chicken_Patty passes 800,000
FIH_The_Don passes 70,000
*Fitseries3 passes 1,200,000*
garyinhere passes 50,000
xvi passes 60,000


Tonight *Fitseries3* leads the pack adding to his million.
Next we have *blackdemon* doing the same.
Following them is *Chicken_Patty* working to make it a million.
Finally we have *FIH_The_Don*, *xvi* and *garyinhere* working towards their folding badge.


*Members Joining Today*
InfinityFX joins as new 

I almost missed this! Welcome to the team *InfinityFX*.


And now the certificates.
I missed certificates for FIH_The_Don and xvi as I was sleeping.



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2010)

if it werent for the damn breaker popping while i was at dinner i woulda had a bit more probably. 

oh well... its all for the good of living.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn impressive Fitseries3.

Oh, and InfinityFX is just me again, but under a different username


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

thank you sir


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow!  To all that contributed, thank you.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2010)

Dang fit you can't take the biggest piece of pie? I'm shocked!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2010)

Today was a million point day! Impressive!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulation to my fellow Dane Don with his first pie. Excellent job.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 9, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 8, 2010 Pie!*







Tonight we have a trio of 100K+ producers that include bogmali, Buck and Fits. 
We also have NastyHabits returning to claim a slice of pie. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Our team points dropped today but I'm going to blame the pesky 611 pt WUs.
It's the reason I didn't maintain yesterday's points and I'd bet the same can be said for many of you.




Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	974,701 	1,049,006

*Milestones!*
FIH_The_Don passes 90,000
Fitseries3 passes 1,300,000
garyinhere passes 60,000
*hat passes 1,500,000*
imperialreign passes 700,000
InfinityFX passes 6,000
MagikHerbs passes 25,000
Maikel205 passes 550,000
ManDown passes 5,000
PhysXerror passes 20,000
Qu4k3r passes 50,000
xvi passes 70,000


Topping our list tonight is *hat* making it half way to his next million.
Returning to add another 100K is *Fitseries3*.
Working on their first million we have *mperialreign* and *Maikel205*.
Tonight we have a very large group working to obtain their folding badge.
First we have *FIH_The_Don* that I'd bet will return tomorrow.
Also we have *xvi*, *garyinhere*, *Qu4k3r*, *MagikHerbs*,  *PhysXerror*, *InfinityFX* and *ManDown*.



And now the certificates.
I failed to catch both *FIH_The_Don* and *MagikHerbs* second milestone although I didn't catch their first one.






























































Congratulations all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> We also have NastyHabits returning to claim a slice of pie.



Sorry guys, my two main PC's went down again and I didn't notice for days.  Been too busy with real-life.

I see team production is  WAY up.  Creeping up towards a 1 million per day.  Nice work.  As for the guys getting over 100K per day, I stand in awe.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!

Occasional pie is my goal, but I'll only have ~25-30k *tops* in GPUs (CPUs stay w/ WCG) so that may be a bit hard.  But top 20 should be easy.

And congrats on the pie and milestone Fits!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 10, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 9, 2010 Pie!*






Tonight bogmaili was our only 100K+ producer. 
We had some shuffling of positions and El Fiendo came back to push sneekypeet down and out of the pie.  <- to El Fiendo!

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Another day of he pesky 611 pt WUs but our team points came close to yesterday.



Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	957,129 	974,701

*Milestones!*
Bow passes 950,000
*FIH_The_Don passes 100,000*
Fitseries3 passes 1,400,000
InfinityFX passes 10,000
Jstn7477 passes 650,000
MagikHerbs passes 30,000
*NastyHabits passes 8,000,000*
PhysXerror passes 25,000
PrimoJones passes 25,000
xvi passes 80,000


Tonight we have *NastyHabits* making it to 8 million. Congrats.
Again we have *Fitseries3* adding another 100K on his way to his 2nd million.
*Bow* makes another appearance as he closes in on his 1st million.
Also working towards the same goal is *Jstn7477*.
But tonight is the day that *FIH_The_Don* earned his folding badge. Congrats.
And finally we have *xvi*, *MagikHerbs*, *PhysXerror*, *PrimoJones* and *InfinityFX* working on their first 100K.


And now the certificates.
There were a few I failed to get











































Congratulations all.


----------



## KieX (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome job NastyHabits 

Welcome to the 100K club TheDon 

Good job stoners and pie-eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicely done everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats Nasty, and to all the stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats to all stoners 

FIT is literally doing a milestone per day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2010)

Big congrats to all milestoner's. I am in awe at the hardware that Fits possesses. Keep up the great work my friend! 



P.S. Team Whoopass is going down within 40 hrs, then team 2CPU.com within 80hrs. Saving the best for last, we have the venerable Dutch Power Cows within 2 weeks. Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Upped my folding PPD a bit, let's do this!!


----------



## xvi (Oct 11, 2010)

Folding as hard as I can. C'mon 100k!

GTS 250, 4850, 4870, 2.0 GHz Celeron, 1.4 GHz P-IIIs, occasionally folding on lappy, 1.6GHz Core Duo.
Soon to come: 2.0GHz P4 HT


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

They made 2ghz HTs?  

Currently folding on a GTX260_192 and a 9600GT, ordering the GTS450 (_maybe_ GTX460) tonight


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)

trade some of those ati cards for equal nvidia cards


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 11, 2010)

I lost my internet connection last night and had a 35k ppd rig freeze on me today.(gtx 275, gtx 275 co-op and a Xeon 3570@stock)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

*X*eon 

That sucks 

I've been mostly fortunate with my rigs recently, had a couple of hours of downtime on my i7 due to an issue where it wouldn't boot, but that was reasonably fast to fix


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> *X*eon
> 
> That sucks
> 
> I've been mostly fortunate with my rigs recently, had a couple of hours of downtime on my i7 due to an issue where it wouldn't boot, but that was reasonably fast to fix



Since I can't remember how to spell Xeon, I will call it an i7 965 from now on.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Since I can't remember how to spell Xeon, I will call it an i7 965 from now on.





That works 

I'm just really bothered when things are spelled wrong.  Especially people who spell BOINC BIONIC or something :shadedshu


----------



## msgclb (Oct 11, 2010)

Free-DC moved their update schedule up one hour this morning. 

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 10, 2010 Pie!*







Tonight bogmali and Buck had 100K+ days. 

It looks like if you want to sit down for some pie you'll need 30K+ to qualify for the lottery and then just hope your number is called.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Another day of he pesky 611 pt WUs.



Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	893,167 	957,129

Tomorrow team Whoopass should be in our rear view mirror. 


*Milestones!*
Chicken_Patty passes 850,000
DaMulta passes 550,000
frontfelloff passes 20,000
InfinityFX passes 20,000
MagikHerbs passes 40,000
PhysXerror passes 30,000
Qu4k3r passes 60,000
sneekypeet passes 5,500,000


Congrats *sneekypeet* on making it to 5.5 million.
Working towards their 1st million are *Chicken_Patty* and *DaMulta*.
Finally, *Qu4k3r*, *MagikHerbs*, *PhysXerror*, *frontfelloff* and *InfinityFX* are all one step closer to their folding badge.


And now the certificates.

















































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Almost there. 

Congrats to the stoners.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on the Milestones guy's. I thank each and every one of you! Keep up the phenomenal work.

P.S. Nice -bigadv dumping this morning .


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank _you_ Buck for everything that you've done for the community.  Your contributions are not going un-noticed


----------



## bogmali (Oct 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice -bigadv dumping this morning .



Indeed I also have one uploading today so let's see if we can crack 1 mil again


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome 

1mil should be very doable for us then 

Today should be a pretty good day for me now that I have both GPUs going.  And then I can't wait for when the GTS450 arrives


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Indeed I also have one uploading today so let's see if we can crack 1 mil again



Unfortunately my rigs will be down Tuesday AM until Thursday PM, but the future looks bright. By Monday I should be settled into the new place with rigs a'blazin. I will also have my second -bigadv rig up and running at that time. Keep on Folding Boy's!!!!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 11, 2010)

Seems to be harder to get some Pie around here lately ...

So... going to add a couple of 460's to the mix, should be here by Wednesday


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Unfortunately my rigs will be down Tuesday AM until Thursday PM, but the future looks bright. By Monday I should be settled into the new place with rigs a'blazin. I will also have my second -bigadv rig up and running at that time. Keep on Folding Boy's!!!!



Very awesome!  I can't wait to see what you can do  

It looks like we'll have #35 by the next EOC update!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Seems to be harder to get some Pie around here lately ...
> 
> So... going to add a couple of 460's to the mix, should be here by Wednesday



So what your trying to say is your adding 20-30K to the mix???


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So what your trying to say is your adding 20-30K to the mix???



I have been missing my i7 rig's PPD 

May have to look at getting another -bigadv rig running again.

Is it still best to run it on a VM or can it just be run like a normal SMP?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I have been missing my i7 rig's PPD
> 
> May have to look at getting another -bigadv rig running again.
> 
> Is it still best to run it on a VM or can it just be run like a normal SMP?



Just like normal SMP, just add the -bigadv flag after -smp.  Linux systems aren't even getting bigadv WUs ATM due to a pretty significant issue regarding bigadv and the A3 core


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks [Ion] , been awhile from I run a -bigadv rig.

Sounds better just running it as normal SMP with flags.The VM was a bit of a pain to manage.

Will look at this over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Much easier, and uses far less memory.  Bigadv + 1 GPU can run w/ XP on 2GB


----------



## msgclb (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone know where *whoopass* is now?



*Team Name*
*Rank Diff*
*Points Diff*
*Gain Daily*
*Date Overtake*

2CPU.com Folding@Home 	3 	-1,654,454 	780,874 	10.13.10, 3pm / 2.1 Days
whoopass 	1 	-38,762 	551,956 	10.11.10, 2pm / 1.7 Hours
TechPowerup! 	0 	0 	0 	--
The above is a snapshot taken about 2 1/2 hours ago. Unless they found some mojo then when EOC updates in about 1/2 hour they will be behind us. Let's not let them turn into one of our 'Threats".

With everybody spending on their rigs I decided I would use my candy money for this month so I've got a GTS 450 in transient that should be here Wednesday. It looks like I will need to spend next months candy money on another GTS 450.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Keep up the great job everyone. Your doing great!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

@msgclb: I should have a GTS450 arriving here Wednesday as well 

Also......what is this here? 






I think I see top 35!


----------



## xvi (Oct 11, 2010)

Separating my gpus nets me a total of 10k ppd!





[ION] is right though. That 2Ghz P4 doesn't have HT. I guess it's time to replace it. 

Also, I'm having a bit of trouble here. Lappy and Prof (down for repairs) are running Ubuntu and Debian respectively. Both have the F@H folder shared using Samba. Both report in to FahMon normally. Farm also has Ubuntu, also has the F@H folder shared, it sees that it's online, sees most of the stats, but doesn't seem to be able to calculate the PPD. What am I missing?

Off-topic Edit: This workunit sucks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Not bad, not bad 

But you'd get far better PPD on that laptop with SMP.  Even without bonuses, it would get more than 150 PPD (probably closer to 350 or 400)


----------



## xvi (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not bad, not bad
> 
> But you'd get far better PPD on that laptop with SMP.  Even without bonuses, it would get more than 150 PPD (probably closer to 350 or 400)



Just realized my laptop does indeed support 64-bit. I'm not sure why it's not running 64-bit linux. Core Duo T5200. *facepalm*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

lol 

That would definitely help


----------



## msgclb (Oct 12, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 11, 2010 Pie!*







Tonight we had a pair of 170K+, a pair of 80K+, a pair of 50K+, a pair of 40K+ and a pair of 30K+ producers in the top 10. 
This group is lead by Buck and bogmali. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


For awhile the pesky 611 pt WUs were gone but I'm getting them again.
Whoever is responsible for our 1 million day please raise your hand!



Free-DC Team Points  	Today  	Yesterday
TechPowerUp! 	1,083,398 	893,167

*Milestones!*
Fitseries3 passes 1,500,000
garyinhere passes 70,000
InfinityFX passes 30,000
MagikHerbs passes 50,000
tofu_TPU passes 150,000
xvi passes 90,000


Tonight *Fitseries3* has now made it halfway to his 2nd million. Congrats.
Next we have *tofu_TPU* with the same numbers but just not enough zeros.
The question for *xvi* is will you get your folding badge tomorrow?
And finally working towards that goal we have *garyinhere*, *MagikHerbs* and *InfinityFX*.


And now the certificates.





































Congratulations all.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Congratulations all, in particular Fitseries3!

And nicely done everyone on the 1mil day, that's most impressive for the number of members we have


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

Grats to all stoners.......It's remarkable how you need a minimum of 30K PPD just to get a slice We've come a long, long way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

...and there goes FIT with another 100k


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Almost daily, it seems  

My goal is to end up doing ~100k a week, if I can maintain that, that's ~5mil a year


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Almost daily, it seems
> 
> My goal is to end up doing ~100k a week, if I can maintain that, that's ~5mil a year





At the rate I'm going I should do about 6,570,000 per year.  Of course, my output will only go up, not down.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Very much so 

I think that 5 mil a year is a good baseline goal, be interesting to see if I can maintain it 

Might be forced to outsource GPUs for FAH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very much so
> 
> I think that 5 mil a year is a good baseline goal, be interesting to see if I can maintain it
> 
> Might be forced to outsource GPUs for FAH



5 million a year is a lot.  Enough to rock my socks!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

Only have one goal..............that is........

*To get those Canucks back*

Pretty tall task that requires everyone's contribution.....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll see what I can do 

I should be roughly doubling my output within a week or 10 days, not that much more PPD, but it's all I can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Only have one goal..............that is........
> 
> *To get those Canucks back*
> 
> Pretty tall task that requires everyone's contribution.....



Just for you.   Should be good for another 4k PPD, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Round about in there 

Maybe 5k.  Don't really remember


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Round about in there
> 
> Maybe 5k.  Don't really remember



I was going based of that GPU Database over at OCN, the one that got 5k was overclocked which mine is not.  I'm hoping for at least 3.8-4k pdd.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Aha, that's what I was going by as well.  I figured you'd be OCing


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Only have one goal..............that is........
> 
> *To get those Canucks back*
> 
> Pretty tall task that requires everyone's contribution.....



I have been waiting, patiently for someone to sound the call.  Team TPU is now achieving a million PPD, it's not beyond the realm of possibility.  The Canucks have a 40 million point lead at this point.  Let us NOT fear the flannel.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I have been waiting, patiently for someone to sound the call.  Team TPU is now achieving a million PPD, it's not beyond the realm of possibility.  The Canucks have a 40 million point lead at this point.  *Let us NOT fear the flannel*.



 

I think that with 1mil PPD we shouldn't have issues catching up.  Especially w/ what Buck has planned


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

let's get them!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

im on full bore until i sell a machine. then i'll be one less and so on.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome!

So what are you folding on ATM?  And did you get bigadv working?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Why you getting rid of the rigs fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

megarig: (win 7 64)
4x gtx480
2x x5687 (quads with HT)(16thread total)(3.6ghz) -bigadv 

wozniak: (OSX 10.6.4)
2x x5675 (6cores with HT)(24thread total)(3.6ghz) -smp
1x gtx260

jobs: (win 7 64)
2x x5690 (6cores with HT)(24thread total)(4ghz) -smp
1x ati 5870

vice: (OSX 10.6.4)
1x 980x (6core HT)(12thread total)(4.2ghz) -smp


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why you getting rid of the rigs fit?



thats why i built them really.... to sell. www.supermax.me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> megarig:
> 4x gtx480
> 2x x5687 (quads with HT)(16thread total)(3.6ghz)
> 
> ...



Damn!

With bigadv on all of those, you could easily be pulling ~300-400k PPD!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

well i havent switched the work machines over yet. 

see edited post above.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Hell yeah!

wozniak and jobs would see the biggest boost with bigadv, but they'd all do it quite nicely 

Jobs could probably get a ~120k pt WU done each day alone


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

im goin in tomorrow to switch them over.

wozniak is osx as well as vice.

jobs and megarig are both win 7.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that OS X can do bigadv ATM 

Mind posting a HFM shot of bigadv on the megarig?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn Fits....3 SR-2 setups all together!!!  

That PPD is sorta low, you should be getting ~50-60k with that, minimum.

What all do you have running other than the SMP client and the GPUs?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

One hell of a TPF you have on that -bigadv


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Fit, can you PM me with pricing info on that if you have any idea how much you'll be asking?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> One hell of a TPF you have on that -bigadv



But from what I've seen, an i7 8xx @ ~4ghz can get ~25-28k PPD, and an i7 980x @ 4ghz can get ~50k.  So he should be getting at _least_ 50k PPD


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

I was just wondering had Fits been with the team folding for this years Chimp Challenge with those SR-2's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

They weren't out then 

But if he had, damn, that would have been incredible!

Correctly tuned, he could easily add a quarter million PPD or more to our team!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn Fits....3 SR-2 setups all together!!!
> 
> That PPD is sorta low, you should be getting ~50-60k with that, minimum.
> 
> What all do you have running other than the SMP client and the GPUs?



folding is it. nothing else. one of the pictured sr2's was sold so there are only 2 at work now and the 980x machine is just helping until i ship it to france friday. but yes... between work and home i have 3 sr2's.



Chicken Patty said:


> Fit, can you PM me with pricing info on that if you have any idea how much you'll be asking?



which? sr2 machine starts at $2600 fully built.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Well not sure what you going to be selling exactly.  I got some cash coming very soon.  Was just curious as I wanted to build me something with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

sr2 base price of $2600 gets you

2x xeon e5620 quads with HT
sr2 board
12gb 1600mhz ddr3
1tb WD black
antec TPQ1200 psu
2x noctua NH-D14's
custom corsair 700d
samsung 22x dvd/cd-rw
gtx285(other gpus available)

and i even OC and stability test it for that price.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn....France? Wow!

That's still quite the setup, I'd kill for 3 SR-2 setups


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

fully loaded sr2 with top of the line parts is upwards of $14000.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn Fits....3 SR-2 setups all together!!!
> 
> That PPD is sorta low, you should be getting ~50-60k with that, minimum.



I think it's the 4 GTX480's and the cpu load that they put on the CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Are those CPU's quad 32nm or 45nm?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

well im using -smp 14 on that rig. 16 threads available. 


i only use 32nm cpus.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

E5620 Westmere's are 32NM, basically a hex with 2 locked cores.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well im using -smp 14 on that rig. 16 threads available.
> 
> 
> i only use 32nm cpus.


But even -smp 14 should give far better PPD than that, considering what a 980X can do...and that's one of the better bigadv WUs that you have


bogmali said:


> E5620 Westmere's are 32NM, basically a hex with 2 locked cores.



Because they're defective to to reach a price point?


----------



## xvi (Oct 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> The question for xvi is will you get your folding badge tomorrow?



For the love of god, yes please! Main rig has been folding for a week straight, but it hasn't been stable the last few days. I'm going to be finishing the race with a broken leg here. nVidia GPU client only. This all started when I had to completely remove ATI drivers and nearly force 10.9 to install.

Come ON machine, FOOOOOLLLLD! *ಠ_ಠ*

Update: Folding on my 4870 despite the risks. It's 92% complete. O_O

8:00 PM Update: NOOOOO!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm coming after you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm coming after you



What name do you fold under dude?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What name do you fold under dude?



I think the correct question is: What name(s) do you fold under dude, this week?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think the correct question is: What name(s) do you fold under dude, this week?



huh?  I was asking ION.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually it should say "which team' do you fold for this week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, I'm confused now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2010)

Just giving [ION] a hard time.


----------



## xvi (Oct 13, 2010)

How long do the hourly stats updates usually take (fah-web.stanford.edu)? The page says 5 minutes, but I think I've seen it take 10-15 before.

I always end up trying to check my points after watching a TV show or something and having it say they're being updated.

*100K GET!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What name do you fold under dude?





thebluebumblebee said:


> I think the correct question is: What name(s) do you fold under dude, this week?





Chicken Patty said:


> huh?  I was asking ION.





bogmali said:


> Actually it should say "which team' do you fold for this week





Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, I'm confused now





thebluebumblebee said:


> Just giving [ION] a hard time.



InfinityFX w/ TPU 

Back with TPU for now, I hit my 2mil w/ OCN, now to get 1 or 2mil here as well 

I might actually reach milestones faster if I wasn't so compelled to change usernames continually  :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> InfinityFX w/ TPU
> 
> Back with TPU for now, I hit my 2mil w/ OCN, now to get 1 or 2mil here as well
> 
> I might actually reach milestones faster if I wasn't so compelled to change usernames continually  :shadedshu



you should "accidentally" set your user name as "p_o_s_pc" (without "") for Tpu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

I think not 

If I'm going to spent _my money_ on new GPUs (entire reason for the GTS450) then I'm damn well going to keep my points


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2010)

if i stop my bigadv WU to OC a bit more will it have to start over with a new WU? im 20% through already


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

No.  But you will lose some of the bonus points.  Your call, I'd just stay where you are for now.....


----------



## msgclb (Oct 13, 2010)

xvi said:


> How long do the hourly stats updates usually take (fah-web.stanford.edu)? The page says 5 minutes, but I think I've seen it take 10-15 before.
> 
> I always end up trying to check my points after watching a TV show or something and having it say they're being updated.



TechPowerup! 










> The donor and team stats are updated every hour, although this can be delayed if there were a lot of work units to come back during that hour. We have been turning off web access to the stats database during stats updates (usually on the hour).



From the above quote we see that our web access is turned off at the top of the hour and we can't see the update until the server is finished with the update.
I believe the 'Date of last work unit' is when the page was updated but it won't be available until the server is finished.
I've found that the page updates anywhere from 45 minutes after the hour to the top of the next hour.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

I've found that usually it takes ~5-10 minutes, although I have seen it take as long as 30 minutes before.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 13, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 12, 2010 Pie!*







Tonight we had only one 100K+ although TeXBill came close. 
Now that Buck has given up his luxurious Hilton accommodations let's hope he gets his rigs back up post-haste. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Although we didn't repeat the 1 million, the future does look bright.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	975,788 	1,083,398

*Milestones!*
Chicken_Patty passes 900,000
Fitseries3 passes 1,600,000
InfinityFX passes 40,000
Nick259 passes 200,000
phoenix passes 1,500,000
PhysXerror passes 40,000
Qu4k3r passes 70,000
T-Bob passes 1,100,000
*TeXBill passes 11,000,000*


Another outstanding performance by *TeXBill*. Congrats on your 11 million.
Back is *Fitseries3* adding another 100K to make it 1.6 million.
Also working towards their next million we have *phoenix* and *T-Bob*.
We have *Chicken_Patty* now only needing 100K to make his 1 million.
Next we have *Nick259* making it to 200K.
Finally we have *Qu4k3r*, B]PhysXerror[/B] and *InfinityFX* working towards their folding badge.


Although xvi didn't make our milestones I know for a fact he'll make it tomorrow.


And now the certificates.























































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2010)

Almost there CP.....Grats to all stoners.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2010)

switched to bigadv so it will be a day or so before im back in the 100k krew


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Another few days and I'll be at the big mil


----------



## xvi (Oct 13, 2010)

AAACK! I'm there! Stanford is in California, so I still have an hour left. C'mon!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Almost there CP!

You should have it by the end of the week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Almost there CP!
> 
> You should have it by the end of the week



Looking forward to it.


----------



## xvi (Oct 13, 2010)

100k GET, Folding badge has shown up and I think a new (albeit temporary) sig pic is in order.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good XVI!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 13, 2010)

The Good an Bad news...

Good news is that my 2 x 460's arrived this morning, and got time to install them into a fileserver this afternoon.

Bad news is that the sata leads for the RAID array are in the way of the second card , so can only install one today.

I will have to get a right angle lead and hopefully get time to install the other card by the weekend.
On a positive note, a quick overclock later and the one 460 is pushing out ~14,000 PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Well that still overall sounds like good news 

Damn cables 

Mind posting a pic of your setup?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sure, if I get time later, will post a pic up...have to do some work now for awhile

EDIT: Used the FAH GPU Tracker to set up the GPU client and it was a breeze to get running, excellent tool.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds good 

The GPU Tracker does look good, once I have 3 GPUs (tomorrow) I'm certainly going to give it a shot.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 13, 2010)

xvi said:


> 100k GET, Folding badge has shown up and I think a new (albeit temporary) sig pic is in order.



Congrats on your new folding badge.




oily_17 said:


> The Good an Bad news...
> 
> Good news is that my 2 x 460's arrived this morning, and got time to install them into a fileserver this afternoon.
> 
> ...



I can't believe you don't have an angle sata connector in one of your motherboard boxes.

--
A knock on the door, the exchange of thank yous and my GTS 450 is in my hands.

Although this card doesn't reach the sata ports, I do have two right angle connectors on the board that I installed this card as at one time it had a set of GTX 260 cards.

Now it is running 2 GTS 450 cards with a PPD of 12123 on 912 WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't have any right-angle ones either...but with the way my board is designed, it doesn't matter, all 7 are accessible with even 3 dual-slot GPUs.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 13, 2010)

Man it's hard to keep up with you guys folding on your i7's, all my cpu's are running WCG I am left with only GPU's for folding, hard to hang top 10 with only GPU's and a fairly limited budget.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Xvi


Love the sig dude


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Man it's hard to keep up with you guys folding on your i7's, all my cpu's are running WCG I am left with only GPU's for folding, hard to hang top 10 with only GPU's and a fairly limited budget.



I think you're doing very well given how you allocate your resources 

I figure with just my GPUs running I should have no issue pulling top 20 by PPD, pie would be rather more of a challenge


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Xvi
> 
> 
> Love the sig dude



Big Plus 1 on that!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 14, 2010)

I wasn't able to catch the last Free-DC update. Lucky for me I have a way to make a suitable substitute that you will find below.

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 13, 2010 Pie!*







Again tonight bogmali had a 100K+ day and TeXBill came damn close. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We had almost the same numbers as last night.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	975,126 	975,788

*Milestones!*
frontfelloff passed 25,000
garyinhere passed 80,000
MagikHerbs passed 60,000
PhysXerror passed 50,000
*popswala passed 500,000*
Qu4k3r passed 80,000
Tom_Capper passed 500
*xvi passed 100,000*


*Members Joining Today*
Tom_Capper joins as new


Welcome aboard *Tom_Capper*.


Tonight *popswala* leads us off with his 500K.
Although *xvi* fell short last night he got his folding badge either late last night or early this morning. Congrats.
Working for the same prize we have *garyinhere*, *Qu4k3r*, *MagikHerbs*, *PhysXerror*, *frontfelloff* and *Tom_Capper*.


And now the certificates.






































Congratulations all.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

Little late, but great job on the 11mil Tex- killing it  

My 470 will be here Friday and should be folding by Saturday morning (or maybe Friday afternoon depending on my schedule). If you guys ever need computer parts for your F@H rigs always see what Bogmali has for sale  

Keep up with the great winter expansion guys.


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2010)

4850 and GTS 250 are down until I get my new PSU. I'm down to ~3000 ppd for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh darn 

Any ETA on that?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 14, 2010)

> Little late, but great job on the 11mil Tex- killing it


Thanks Dub and good luck with your new 470..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats again Bill!


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh darn
> 
> Any ETA on that?



You'll have to ask newtekie1. I fold when it arrives.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got some good news and some bad news. 
The good news is that I have Free-DCs last update Pie. 
The bad news is that they closed out the day as of their third update. 


*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 14, 2010 Pie!*








By closing out early that left bogmali as the only one with a 100K+ day. 

If Free-DC had used what I think should have been the final update then bogmali would have had a 200+ day.
Fitseries3, msgclb and El_Fiendo were all destined to end with a 90K+ for the day.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


The low points don't reflect the good day we had.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	874,551 	975,126

This was our EOC Daily Production.


Day 	Points 	WUs
10.14.10 	1,103,830 	1,423


*Milestones!*
bern4166 passed 9,000
Bow passed 1,000,000
Fitseries3 passed 1,700,000
*hertz9753 passed 17,000,000*
InfinityFX passed 50,000
MagikHerbs passed 70,000
*Niko084 passed 4,000,000*
Solaris17 passed 1,500,000


We had a night of millionaires.
Leading the pack we have *hertz9753* with an incredible 17 million. Congrats.
Next we have *Niko084* with an outstanding 4 million. 
Then we have *Fitseries3* and *Solaris17* adding to their 1 million.
The final millionaire is *Bow* who makes the millionaires list for the first time. Keep up the good work.
Working towards their folding badge we have *MagikHerbs*, *InfinityFX* and *bern4166*.


And now the certificates.












































Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2010)

> Bow passed 1,000,000


Congrats on joining the millionaire's club, now you just have to work on the upgrade to the millionaires' club.



> hertz9753 passed 17,000,000






> Niko084 passed 4,000,000


And you get an upgrade to your badge!

Congrats to all the stoners, and to the team for the great output lately.  Our average places us #19 among all of the teams.  HWC, BTW, is #17, averaging 1.05 million PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I'm determined to make it to 100k soon, my 2 cards are currently pulling 22k PPD combined, so it won't be long


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## niko084 (Oct 16, 2010)

I broke 4 million already? Wow... I have NOT been paying attention to my daily output as I just don't get any pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations bro!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 16, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> > Niko084 passed 4,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> And you get an upgrade to your badge!





niko084 said:


> I broke 4 million already? Wow... I have NOT been paying attention to my daily output as I just don't get any pie.



I missed the significance that obtaining the 4 million points got you. Congratulations.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 16, 2010)

The good news tonight is that the Free-DC day was 25 hours! 
I'm guessing they are trying to get back to a decent closing time. 


*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 15, 2010 Pie!*







bogmali and Buck didn't need the extra hour to have a 100K+ day. 

Following them with a 90K+, a pair of 80K+ and a 70K+ was MStenholm, TeXBill, msgclb and Oily.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Now that's a great day.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,119,877 	874,551

*Milestones!*
B2H passes 150,000
BraveSoul passes 900,000
*Dustyshiv passes 9,000,000*
erocker passes 300,000
frontfelloff passes 30,000
garyinhere passes 90,000
InfinityFX passes 70,000
MagikHerbs passes 80,000
MStenholm passes 4,000,000
PhysXerror passes 60,000
Qu4k3r passes 90,000


Tonight we start off with a pair of millionaires.
First we have *Dustyshiv* coming in with an incredible 9 million. Congrats.
Next is *MStenholm* with his 4 million and a badge upgrade for this accomplishment.
Next we have a trio working towards their first million.
Closing in on that goal is *BraveSoul* while both *erocker* and *B2H* have some more milestones to obtain.
Next is our group going for their folding badge that include *garyinhere*, *Qu4k3r*, *MagikHerbs*, *InfinityFX*, *PhysXerror* and *frontfelloff*.


And now the certificates.

























































Congratulations all.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Excellent job everyone, we're doing great!

Just curious, why do you have a cert for me for 60k when farther up in the post you said I passed 70k? (I'm InfinityFX)  Just curious, I'm not complaining


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought I would just ask here instead of creating a new thread. I only just started Folding today, my CPU usage is staying at about 25%. How can I configure it to use more CPU when I'm not doing anything? Also, is there a way to make use of my GPUs? I thought I saw folders talking about that in a thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> I thought I would just ask here instead of creating a new thread. I only just started Folding today, my CPU usage is staying at about 25%. How can I configure it to use more CPU when I'm not doing anything? Also, is there a way to make use of my GPUs? I thought I saw folders talking about that in a thread.



You'll want SMP for the CPU (our guide is out of date) & Multi GPU 

Remember, our team number is 50711, not 37726 

If you have any issues, let me know.  You'll want to enable Hyperthreading for maximum performance, if you haven't already done so


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You'll want SMP for the CPU (our guide is out of date) & Multi GPU
> 
> Remember, our team number is 50711, not 37726
> 
> If you have any issues, let me know.  You'll want to enable Hyperthreading for maximum performance, if you haven't already done so



I like to think my contribution helps but I'm going to be selfish and keep my HT off =p I find most of the games and other programs I use to run better with HT off and overclocked to 3.6 GHz =p

So I run this SMP AND GPU client separately? Also, I'm playing around with the SMP client at the moment, there's no actual user interface? It's just a command prompt window? I must have setup something wrong when it was asking me questions because it's still only using 25% total of my CPU.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent job everyone, we're doing great!
> 
> Just curious, why do you have a cert for me for 60k when farther up in the post you said I passed 70k? (I'm InfinityFX)  Just curious, I'm not complaining



I'm blind in one eye and can't see out of the other!

I just didn't notice that you were moving so fast. That 70k milestone must have happened on the last update and all I did was count to see if there any more than during the last update. 
I'm going to bed now and it looks you're at 76,929. Are you going to hit 90K or even 100K in the coming 24 hours?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> I like to think my contribution helps but I'm going to be selfish and keep my HT off =p I find most of the games and other programs I use to run better with HT off and overclocked to 3.6 GHz =p
> 
> So I run this SMP AND GPU client separately? Also, I'm playing around with the SMP client at the moment, there's no actual user interface? It's just a command prompt window? I must have setup something wrong when it was asking me questions because it's still only using 25% total of my CPU.



Actually the SMP client & then 1 client per GPU 

Did you create a shorcut to the client and add the -smp flag, as per the guide I linked?

And the GPU clients you'll want are also command prompt-esque, again, you'll need shortcuts with the correct flags 

EDIT:


msgclb said:


> I'm blind in one eye and can't see out of the other!
> 
> I just didn't notice that you were moving so fast. That 70k milestone must have happened on the last update and all I did was count to see if there any more than during the last update.
> I'm going to bed now and it looks you're at 76,929. Are you going to hit 90K or even 100K in the coming 24 hours?
> ...



90k should be no issue by this time tomorrow, I have my GTX260 and GTS450 going full bore tearing through WUs, pulling about 21k combined.  100k is less likely, I doubt I'll be able to get nearly 25k next 24 hrs


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Actually the SMP client & then 1 client per GPU
> 
> Did you create a shorcut to the client and add the -smp flag, as per the guide I linked?
> 
> And the GPU clients you'll want are also command prompt-esque, again, you'll need shortcuts with the correct flags



Yes it's working now, running at 100%. Now let me toy around with the GPU client...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Awesome, great 

Mind posting a screenshot of it?  And did you use a passkey and everything?

That multi GPU guide I linked should be all you need


----------



## msgclb (Oct 16, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> I like to think my contribution helps but I'm going to be selfish and keep my HT off =p I find most of the games and other programs I use to run better with HT off and overclocked to 3.6 GHz =p
> 
> So I run this SMP AND GPU client separately? Also, I'm playing around with the SMP client at the moment, there's no actual user interface? It's just a command prompt window? I must have setup something wrong when it was asking me questions because it's still only using 25% total of my CPU.



If I read this correctly then you've got an i7-920 and (2) GTX 285 cards.

So that means (3) separate clients and I'd suggest you stay with the console clients. When you are setting up more than one client on a computer you have to watch out for Machine ID and flag conflicts.

CPU
Machine ID: 1
flag: -smp (minimum)

GPU0
Machine ID: 2
flag: -gpu 0 (minimum)

GPU1
Machine ID: 3
flag: -gpu 1 (minimum)

The flags -gpu 0 & 1 assume you have the cards in those slots.

Downloads

For the GPU I'd suggest the Windows Vista/7 GPU2 Console client v6.23 at the bottom of the page.

For the CPU I'd suggest the Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008/7 SMP2 client console version v6.30 at the bottom of the page.

If you had GTX 400s then you would use the GPU3 clients.

Under the 'Installation instructions' column you can click on the 'Book' to see some guides.

Unfortunately I'm going to bed but if you've got any question I'm sure someone is up to answer it. Good luck. Hope to see you listed as a new member tomorrow.


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't know we could use the same client for different instances by just changing flags. This should make things easier.

Also, I've never needed to use dummy plugs. Has that been fixed recently?

..and what about SLI/Crossfire? Do we still need to disable it to run on all gpus?

Also, [ION], how many ppd does that P4 3.0GHz do?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

xvi said:


> *I didn't know we could use the same client for different instances by just changing flags. This should make things easier.*
> 
> Also, I've never needed to use dummy plugs. Has that been fixed recently?
> 
> ...



You can't.  You need 1 client per GPU & 1 for SMP.

I've never used dummy plugs, just -forcegpu flags for the 2nd & 3rd GPUs.  9600GT, GTS250, and GTS450 run fine with just a flag.

I don't _think_ that you need to disable SLI or CFX.

I got about 400 PPD on the P4HT running FAH SMP (literally used for nothing else), it gets ~400 PPD for WCG


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2010)

Grats to all stoners.......especially DustyShiv and MStenholm


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 16, 2010)

@ Bogmali - I saw that the Show Your Folidng Rig tread has come back to life. Time to show your truely impressive firepower ? 

I expect that not all off your i7 rigs are running -bigadv all the time due to the normal lack off WU's.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> @ Bogmali - I saw that the Show Your Folidng Rig tread has come back to life. Time to show your truely impressive firepower ?



In due time my friend




mstenholm said:


> I expect that not all off your i7 rigs are running -bigadv all the time due to the normal lack off WU's.




Have 6 total i7's......4 920's, 1 950 and 1 860 2 920's and the 950 are folding -bigadv, the others are crunching (I like spreading out the wealth). Only 2 right now have managed to fish a 26XX WU:shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 16, 2010)

6  Since I only have one atm I stop it if it connects to the wrong server and let it crunch. Too big a points drop doing normal SMP. Doing 37 KPPD now on a 2692.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Have 6 total i7's......4 920's, 1 950 and 1 860 2 920's and the 950 are folding -bigadv, the others are crunching (I like spreading out the wealth). Only 2 right now have managed to fish a 26XX WU:shadedshu



That's quite collection my friend, impressive!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Have 6 total i7's......4 920's, 1 950 and 1 860 2 920's and the 950 are folding -bigadv, the others are crunching (I like spreading out the wealth). Only 2 right now have managed to fish a 26XX WU:shadedshu



I was wondering what kind of steroids you were on as this mornings pie looked like PacMan reincarnated!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

lol....that's an epic description!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I was wondering what kind of steroids you were on as this mornings pie looked like PacMan reincarnated!




Oh you mean this:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

What stats site is that Bog?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What stats site is that Bog?



Try here, and just click your user name -

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=50711


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2010)

I find it odd that I am number 36 on that site's list.  I have just being doing enough to get by.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how that site determines what number you are there...maybe it's just active members?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to have a huge milestone soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

You sure are CP, it'll be awesome!

I should have my 100k for a badge some time over night, and at this rate 1mil shouldn't be too long


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You sure are CP, it'll be awesome!
> 
> I should have my 100k for a badge some time over night, and at this rate 1mil shouldn't be too long



I remember when I did that with WCG, I wanted to go out and get drunk!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

lol

That's not how I'd choose to celebrate, but if that's what you want to do, go ahead


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 17, 2010)

> I'm going to have a huge milestone soon.


yep 1 million is a big milestone CP once you get past that one the rest are easy...
Keep the good work you are doing great Bro...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking forward to it guys, I'll be adding more firepower next year.  They'll surely come easier then.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 17, 2010)

The good news tonight is that Free-DC had a 24 hour day even if the last update came while the sun was still up!  

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 16, 2010 Pie!*






There was no 100K guys tonight but bogmali made up for it with an incredible 200K+ day.

Buck came in with a 90K+ day followed by a trio of 80K+ that included Oily, TeXBill and msgclb.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 

Also did you notice that InfinityFX [Ion] sneaked up the ranks looking for some pie. 
[Ion] you need a folding badge if you want to get by Dusty or newtekie1!


Another great day even if it was only 24 hours.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,095,915 	1,119,877

*Milestones!*
bern4166 passes 10,000
*Chicken_Patty passes 950,000*
FIH_The_Don passes 150,000
*garyinhere passes 100,000*
InfinityFX passes 90,000
MagikHerbs passes 90,000
*Qu4k3r passes 100,000*


No millionaires tonight but *Chicken_Patty* will be the next time we see him and also get a folding badge upgrade.
Next we have *FIH_The_Don* coming in with 150K. 
Tonight we have two guys getting their folding badge.
Congratulations *garyinhere* and *Qu4k3r*.
Both *InfinityFX* and *MagikHerbs* could repeat that feat tomorrow.
Finally we have *bern4166* adding another milestone working towards his folding badge.


I was expecting to see *OrbitzXT* as a new member tonight. If you're having problems let us know.


And now the certificates.











































Congratulations all.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations CP, so close to your million!

Also congratulations MagikHerbs, you're almost to the point where you can get a badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats to all


----------



## msgclb (Oct 18, 2010)

Tonight Free-DC had another 25 hour day with the last update coming an hour later. 

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 17, 2010 Pie!*







It seems that bogmali didn't have another 200K+ day but his 150K+ is outstanding.
The extra hour tonight gave me enough time to make 100K+.
We also had two 90K+ and a 80K+ producers in TeXBill, MStenholm and Oily.

It looks like Buck will have some 200K+ days if you look at his floor. Work all night getting those rigs running if you have to.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Another million point day.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,138,484 	1,095,915

*Milestones!*
*InfinityFX passes 100,000*
*MagikHerbs passes 100,000*
*Maikel205 passes 600,000*


Tonights milestones is colorful.
Topping our list is *Maikel205* working towards his 1st million.
For two days in a row we have two guys getting their folding badge.
Congratulations to *InfinityFX* and *MagikHerbs* for your accomplishment.


And now the certificates.

















Congratulations all.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 18, 2010)

CP almost there keep up the good work. You should nail the 1,000,000 in a couple of days at the most...Everybody is doing good cooler weather is helping alot, with more to come...Cheers goes out to all of you folders..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations Magikherbs!

Quite the points today, I'm impressed everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Good job everyone, we've been churning out some impressive numbers lately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok so I'm averaging 16,520 ppd, and I am 18,734 points from my one million milestone.  I'm pushing hard to get this by tomorrow.  I got my 5870 back up and folding to see if it'll help me, today I am at 18,517, so let's see what I can do in a single day tomorrow.  Wish me luck guys, would be nice to hit it tomorrow to kick off the new week.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

If it doesn't look like you'll make it by the end of the day at the time I get home from school, I'll throw my GTS450 on your account for a bit


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2010)

I failed at pie today, but with the work I put in yesterday, I got the third card back up and should be back in the list with a bit more PPD now too


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah, well, we can't have pie every day 

I'm going to try and get pie some point, might have to fire up bigadv on the i7 for a bit.  That would do it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's see how the day treats me fellas.  Hopefully there is no power outrages at home or anything like that.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

If you want help, just let me know.  I can help you, I have about 21k PPD in GPUs that I could switch over for a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

It's ok dude, I'm ok for now, I'm sure there are other members with equal dedication who Dom
Much less PPD due to restrictions, or no jobs etc.  I rather you help them If you can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Less than 9k to go for the big million.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome!

If other members want a bit of a boost to hit a milestone, let me know, I might be able to help you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

That's the spirit, I appreciate it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I've received lots of help in WCG, only feels right bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

That's why I've also helped as much as I did.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 18, 2010)

*We're gaining*

Latest stats:  TPU vs. HWC



Team     |   24hr Avg     |  Last 24hr
HWC      |   1,153,317   |      941,872
TPU       |   1,057,048   |   1,174,351
If I could only figure out how to raise my PPD without raising my electric bill.  Maybe replace my 250s with a couple of 450s?  According to one of W1zzard's reviews, two GTS 450s will use about 80-100 watts less than my two 250s.  Judging by what others report, I should more than double my PPD as well.  Time to go pinch some more pennies.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, my GTS450 gives about twice the PPD of my GTX260 and slightly over twice what the GTS250 gets 

And it seems to run cool & quiet 

Awesome that we're gaining on HWC, I'd love to see us ahead of them!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

As long as we keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Shouldn't be an issue, we're consistently doing over 1mil PPD recently


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, for a bit too!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 18, 2010)

so close to 1 million and my motherboard died.I should recieve my rma tommorow so ill be back up and running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn, good luck bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck Athlon, dead hardware is always no fun


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 18, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> so close to 1 million and my motherboard died.I should recieve my rma tommorow so ill be back up and running



Arg!  That Sucks.  Don't worry, we'll hold a party for you when you do.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ive never seen mosfets blow and pour out yellow smoke...it was interesting


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow....that's remarkable!  I've never had that happen before....but I've seen something like that happen to a DFI board on OCN


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Isn't DFI boards yellow, that's why


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Latest stats:  TPU vs. HWC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you happen to read through this thread?  I'm thinking about the same thing.  I could replace my 2 9600GSO's and my 8800GT(256MB) with one GTS450 and get ~about the same PPD.  That is, if it isn't stuck with the 611 WU's.  And with prices close to $100 each....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Isn't DFI boards yellow, that's why


Not most of 'em 


thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you happen to read through this thread?  I'm thinking about the same thing.  I could replace my 2 9600GSO's and my 8800GT(256MB) with one GTS450 and get ~about the same PPD.  That is, if it isn't stuck with the 611 WU's.  And with prices close to $100 each....



Keep in mind that I only get ~7.8k PPD on the 611s, whereas I get ~14k on the 9XXs.  So, if I can keep getting 9XXs, the GTX450 will get the same PPD as my GTS250 and GTX250 combined, while using less power than either individually


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Under 3k to go to the big mil.  Ugggh, go go go!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Under 3k to go to the big mil.  Ugggh, go go go!



It's official, you are a millionaire.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 19, 2010)

> It's official, you are a millionaire


Yeah Let's hear for Chicken patty..


----------



## PhysXerror (Oct 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> It's official, you are a millionaire.



Great job CP, Epic milestone dude!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

congrats David. The 1mill is a nice milestone.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to the millionaires club


----------



## msgclb (Oct 19, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 18, 2010 Pie!*








Tonight bogmali had another 200K+ day.
It looks like Buck got all or most of his card off the floor and up and running as he had a 100K+ day.
In the honorable mention catagory we had a 90K+ and a couple of 80K+ producers in msgclb, TeXBill and Oily.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Another million point day.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,178,702 	1,138,484

*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 20,000
*Chicken_Patty passes 1,000,000*
*msgclb passes 25,000,000*
PhysXerror passes 70,000
tofu_TPU passes 200,000


Tonight was another night of millionaires.
The first one was *msgclb*.
But tonight the congratulations go to *Chicken_Patty* for joining the millionaires club. 
Next comes *tofu_TPU* working on the same goal.
Finally we have *PhysXerror* and *AmalfiMarini* working towards their folding badge.


And now the certificates.



























Congratulations all.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> msgclb passes 25,000,000



Monster Milestone. Keep them coming


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

welcome to the millionairs club dude.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats to all milestoners.  Big shout out to Chicken Patty.    The first of many millions to come.   

Msgclb, you rock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *techpowerup!*
> *oct 18, 2010 pie!*
> 
> tonight was another night of millionaires.:d
> ...



msgclb, you have NOTHING to be embarrassed about.
As a proud member of the millionaires' club, I must protest those who feel that CP, as awesome as he is, belongs in the millionaires' club.  He belongs in the millionaire's club. j/k  Do you want some ketchup with that?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations all, particularly msgclb with the 25mil and CP w/ your 1mil


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2010)

Grats to all stoners especially msgclb.....oh and welcome to "The Club" Dave


----------



## xvi (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the warm welcome to the millionaires club.  It was a great day with over 22k points, really let it rip today!   Here's to more millions


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats to the millionaires  

With all the work, people are putting in, our Points per 24h Avg has shot up.We are now in the Top 20 Teams (going by Points/24h Avg) with only 100K difference than those Canucks.

We will soon be breathing down their necks again.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

We're doing quite nice, and I have a top-20 by PPD spot in the team, which is cool as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

We are doing a heck of a job!!!!!!!!  Keep it up fellas.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

That we are...our next goal should be 1.1 or 1.2mil PPD consistent...shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

At the rate we are going, I see it completely possible.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Completely 

I think that I can get my friend to take my i7 (likely) w/ all 3 GPUs I should be at a consistent ~25k PPD...not bad 

200k a week would be nice, but not possible w/ my cards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

An i7 with three cards is still some nice folding power.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

i7 for WCG bro 

Although, I might have to get a passkey qualified so I can fold when I feel like it.  But I'll probably just stay with WCG...spread the love


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

would be nice to switch them monthly maybe?  Between projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I dunno....the GPUs do more PPD for FAH than the i7 would, and I really like WCG as a project. So maybe I'd fold on the i7 one week a month....but then do WCG most of the time 

But FAH pie would be really cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

That also sounds like a good idea.  Yeah I got F@H pie when I had the GX2 folding, it was sweet.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice...but if I did bigadv, I could have a ~100k day, which would easily be pie.  Even without it, I'd probably be at ~40k, which would probably still be enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Then do it, at least for one week.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I dunno....the GPUs do more PPD for FAH than the i7 would, and I really like WCG as a project. So maybe I'd fold on the i7 one week a month....but then do WCG most of the time
> 
> But FAH pie would be really cool



If you have the time then do what I do - if there is no -bigadv I crunch for a half a day or some hours and try again to connect to the right server (171.67.108.22). When I'm away I leave it crunching. On a side note my W3670 picked up an 2686 and the TPF is 23:30 @ modest 3.75 GHz (54k PPD).


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice...but if I did bigadv, I could have a ~100k day, which would easily be pie.  Even without it, I'd probably be at ~40k, which would probably still be enough



If you can, do, the ~40K pie group is already a very close bunch 

3 Million stone for me today 

Also some good news, in a couple of weeks time I'll add another GTX 460, then near christmas possibly another one.. 60K PPD is what I'm aiming for before end of year


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> If you have the time then do what I do - if there is no -bigadv I crunch for a half a day or some hours and try again to connect to the right server (171.67.108.22). When I'm away I leave it crunching. On a side note my W3670 picked up an 2686 and the TPF is 23:30 @ modest 3.75 GHz (54k PPD).


That's absolutely incredible PPD....wow, just wow!


KieX said:


> If you can, do, the ~40K pie group is already a very close bunch
> 
> 3 Million stone for me today
> 
> Also some good news, in a couple of weeks time I'll add another GTX 460, then near christmas possibly another one.. 60K PPD is what I'm aiming for before end of year



Wow, awesome!

So you'll have a GTX480 and 4 GTX460s?


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's absolutely incredible PPD....wow, just wow!
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome!
> ...



Yeah, the 460's will all be dedicated folders, they have good temps/noise/PPD. The 480 will have time shared with games so the current 18hr folding a day or so.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Still, that's amazing!  W/ the right WUs, that could be ~75k PPD  

How much does electric for all of this cost?


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Still, that's amazing!  W/ the right WUs, that could be ~75k PPD
> 
> How much does electric for all of this cost?



My maths could be wrong, but:

That's how much i7 + 2x 460's use:
 TPU's F@H Team

So times ~2 that's about 760W (~18units a day)
So for a 30day month that's 18x30x0.11= ~£60 a month

One of the new rigs will be at work, so won't need to pay electricity for that


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

That sorta a lot 

It's cool that you can house 1 system at work...any chance of another?


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That sorta a lot
> 
> It's cool that you can house 1 system at work...any chance of another?



Dunno £60 thankfully is pocket change atm (i was unemployed and earning that a week exactly one year ago)

Wish I could, but the one I will have at work is because I can claim will help improve productivity without that old P4 coming to a halt whenever Exchange refreshes. Not mentioned the folding/crunching part to the bosses just in case. But meh, it will void the need for Heating so i'm sure it won't make a big difference.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 20, 2010)

Free-DC had another 25 hour day. That made a difference for at least one member; me!

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 19, 2010 Pie!*








With the extra hour we had three guys with a 100K+ day.
Two of them were of course were bogmali and Buck along with the extra hour points for msgclb.
I'm going to have to do something to make 100K+ without that extra hour.
In the honorable mention category we had two 80K+ producers in Oily and TeXBill.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Another million point day.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,146,031 	1,178,702

*Milestones!*
Fitseries3 passes 1,800,000
frontfelloff passes 40,000
jgutz20 passes 4,000
*KieX passes 3,000,000*
KingPing passes 200,000
Tom_Capper passes 4,000
TwoSheds passes 2,000


*Members Joining Today*
TwoSheds joins as new

Welcome to the team *TwoSheds*.


Tonight *KieX* made it 3 million. Congrats.
Returning tonight on his way to 2 million we have *Fitseries3*.
Working towards his 1st million was *KingPing*.
Finally tonight we have *frontfelloff*, *jgutz20*, *Tom_Capper* and *TwoSheds* working on their folding badge.


And now the certificates.





































Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats to everyone for turning up the "steam" lately.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 20, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats to everyone for turning up the "steam" lately.



+1  Some crazy numbers going on here!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2010)

And that's with Fits dropping to 12,000 points for the day.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry blue, but I would actually like to thank fits for his contribution.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Sorry blue, but I would actually like to thank fits for his contribution.



My comment was not meant to say anything negative about Fits, it's just that the team has made huge strides and when one, who had been in the top 10, drops their output, it's not as catastrophic as in the past.  Fits, thanks for giving us a glimpse of what is a dream for most of us.  And to everyone else, Salute!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My comment was not meant to say anything negative about Fits, it's just that the team has made huge strides and when one, who had been in the top 10, drops their output, it's not as catastrophic as in the past.  Fits, thanks for giving us a glimpse of what is a dream for most of us.  And to everyone else, Salute!



Talking about Fits- have a look here http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=434074 It is not the first time that I noticed that he turns in 100´s of results and get awarded zero points for them. Strange


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 20, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Talking about Fits- have a look here http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=434074 It is not the first time that I noticed that he turns in 100´s of results and get awarded zero points for them. Strange



I didn't see that.  Well done.


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Talking about Fits- have a look here http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=434074 It is not the first time that I noticed that he turns in 100´s of results and get awarded zero points for them. Strange



Whoa, that really sucks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like he has his SR-2 rigs pushed too far and they keep EUEing, thus no bonuses 

That's not so swell


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well just added that GTS450 to the mix, wow, good power draw and low heat for 12k PPD at stock clocks!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I never even tested mine @ stock.  Went straight to 850core 

What brand is it?  And does it support over-voltage?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What brand is it?  And does it support over-voltage?



ASUS ENGTS450 DIRECTCU/DI/1GD5 GeForce GTS 450 (Fe...

That puppy, I am not sure on the over-voltage, I literally put the card in and downloaded the newest drivers and then installed F@H.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

It does, that's the one I have.  Running it at 930 (1860) w/ 1.15v


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing numbers guys.  Finally knocked right me out of daily pie.  A million PPD.  As many as 3 a day getting 100K.  You darn near need 40K to stay in the top ten.  This is *Awesome*.  

I guess it's time I joined the party and stepped it up or in this case, turned it on.  The long overdue return of my i7 is here at last.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 21, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 20, 2010 Pie!*








Tonight we had a trio of 100K+ a day guys.
Joining bogmali and Buck tonight was MStenholm.
Tonight I'll give an honorable mention to one 80K+ and two 70K+ producers.
They are msgclb, Oily and TeXBill.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


The million points a day streak continue.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,120,841 	1,146,031

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 7,000
garyinhere passes 150,000
InfinityFX passes 150,000
*newtekie1 passes 12,000,000*
PhysXerror passes 80,000
thoughtdisorder passes 1,900,000
Tom_Capper passes 5,000
TwoSheds passes 8,000


*Members Joining Today*
111frodon joins as new

Welcome to the team *111frodon*.

Tonight leading off we have one of our top 10 producers adding another million.
Congratulations *newtekie1* on your 12 million.
Next we have *thoughtdisorder* approaching his 2nd million.
Up next we have *garyinhere* and *InfinityFX* making it to 150K.
Finally we have our group working towards their folding badge that include *PhysXerror*, *TwoSheds*, *111frodon* and *Tom_Capper*.


And now the certificates.










































Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2010)

Great work guys! I noticed this little tidbit of good news from the frontpage.......

NVIDIA Mulls Price-Cuts on GeForce GTX 460 and GTX 470 to Counter HD 6800 Threat!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome 111frodon aka Feanor!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing job guys!   we are kicking ass!

Welcome aboard Feanof


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the great welcome!. I will try to fold as much as possible, but i don't work today and tomorrow, so maybe i'll just game a little...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Anything you can do is more than acceptable


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

TPU kicking Canadian tail!   (OK, not quite, but we're close)



Team  |  24 hour Average
HWC   |  1,195,150
TPU   |  1,128,711
That's a mere 66,439 PPD difference.  My i7 (the PC in my Sig) should put a big dent in that.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, that's very close indeed!  I can't wait until we're ahead....I think that Feanor joined at an ideal time for this


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 21, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> TPU kicking Canadian tail!   (OK, not quite, but we're close)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I can troubleshoot mine by tomorrow, that will put an even BIGGER dent in it


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn i'm kicking my own kin ( i,m from quebec, canada)...

Can't change team everyday....

I will at least give you a couple millions


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Feanor, it's all in good spirit.

We have had a good battle with the Canucks before, and need revenge


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you indeed 

We have several Canadian members, I even folded for the Canucks once 

Nothing wrong with helping us battle them, at one point we were in a very active battle with them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

I wasn't active at the time of the battle but I was following it.  It's all in good fun.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I was quasi-active, I had an 8800GT going that I pulled about 400k points on.  Then I dropped out for a while, now I'm back in force


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

...and better than ever.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

True, although I should have 3 GPUs going before too long


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was quasi-active, I had an 8800GT going that I pulled about 400k points on.  Then I dropped out for a while, now I'm back in force



And are we happy that you are back in force.    Seems to be a trend around here lately.  I'm also stoked by all the new members.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2010)

is there a way to fold and run WCG at the same time? if i may join in


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> is there a way to fold and run WCG at the same time? if i may join in



Yes but not on the same CPU, or rather not at the same time. Fold with your GPU and crunch with your CPU. And you may join in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

You can run F@H on the GPU and WCG at the same time.  F@H will use the GPU, and WCG will use the CPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

^^ What they've said.  My preference is to have my CPUs on WCG and then GPUs on FAH.  Seems like the most efficient use of resources to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree, if I had various i7 rigs per say. I might have one at f@h doing those bigadv WU's, but since I'll only have one, I would use it for WCG.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree, if I had various i7 rigs per say. I might have one at f@h doing those bigadv WU's, but since I'll only have one, I would use it for WCG.



You could use your AMD for -bigadv - http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=16336


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

That's my best WCG rig though...

...however in a moment where help is needed I can switch it over and help out now that I know this.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

You'd also have to have it at least 4ghz to complete the WUs on time.

I'm super pissed ATM, not only do I have bad WUs, but FAH makes my computer slow as shit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

You think a X6 at 3.8 GHz can do it?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I really think you'd be cutting it extremely close.  Without GPUs, maybe, but with GPUs (even nV GPU2), I'd say probably not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Meh, I guess maybe I can try one day, but not till I get better cooling.  Dammit!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You think a X6 at 3.8 GHz can do it?




Try it You will know if you'll make the deadline when you gauge your TPF


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

WCG is still a plenty nice cause


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

I would just like to see, I won't switch over permanently.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I wish you best of luck, but I really think you'd need at least 4ghz, ideally 4.2ghz


----------



## msgclb (Oct 22, 2010)

We had another Free-DC 25 hour day.

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 21, 2010 Pie!*








We almost had two 200K+ producers tonight. Buck finished up with 200K+ while bogmali had a 195K+ day. Congrats to both.
The extra hour allowed me to have a 90K day while TeXBill had 80K+ and Oily had 70K+.
To take home some pie today it took 30K+. Amazing!

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


The million points a day streak continue.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,203,327 	1,120,841

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 40,000
DaMulta passes 600,000
NathanXtremeOC passes 200
*phoenix passes 1,600,000*
TwoSheds passes 10,000


*Members Joining Today*
NathanXtremeOC joins as new

Welcome to the team *NathanXtremeOC*

Buck keep up the recruiting!


Tonight we have *phoenix* over half way to his next million.
Then we see that *DaMulta* is over half way to his 1st million.
And finally we have *111frodon*, *TwoSheds* and *NathanXtremeOC* working towards their folding badge.


And now the certificates.






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations stoners 

Welcome aboard NATHAN!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations all, and welcome Nathan!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 23, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 22, 2010 Pie!*








Tonight the table was turned as bogmali had 200K+ and Buck 100K+. Again congratulations.
Following them was a trio of 80K+ producers in TeXBill, msgclb and Oily.
Again tonight we see that it took 30K+ to grab some pie. In that vain we have a new folder in our Top 10 in 111frodon. I'd bet this is his first of many.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Another million point day.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,165,773 	1,203,327

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 70,000
*Buck_Nasty passes 55,000,000*
Fitseries3 passes 1,900,000
PhysXerror passes 90,000
Qu4k3r passes 150,000
Tom_Capper passes 7,000


OMG! We have *Buck_Nasty* returning tonight with an amazing 55 million. Congrats.
Next we see that *Fitseries3* is closing in on his 2nd million. Keep them coming.
Then we have *Qu4k3r* making it 150K.
Finally working towards their folding badge is *PhysXerror*, *111frodon* and *Tom_Capper*.
Tomorrow just might be another one of those days where two of our members claim their folding badge.


And now the certificates.
































Congratulations all.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Congratulations all, it's great to see Feanor pumping out such nice PPD!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 23, 2010)

Congratulations to all 'Stoners.  I'd also like to single out Buck_Nasty for special notice for achieving a stupendous milestone and for his continuing dedication to the folding cause.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 23, 2010)

> I'd also like to single out Buck_Nasty for special notice for achieving a stupendous milestone and for his continuing dedication to the folding cause


+1 Buck is heads above everybody else, he is a great leader and valuable person to this team....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Congratulations to all 'Stoners.  I'd also like to single out Buck_Nasty for special notice for achieving a stupendous milestone and for his continuing dedication to the folding cause.



I want to thank each member for continuing to show me the true meaning of generosity. Each one of you are committed to this cause without any possibility of reimbursement for hardware or electricity. For this I truly applaud you. If I have learned one thing in this life, it's the fact that you "can't take it with you". So fire-up everything you got and make it count while your here!

P.S. I also want to thank Bogmali for keeping the pressure on me. It's prob only a matter of time before he run's me down. Now that's a hell of a great job Bog! Kudos brother!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Buck, that just means it's time for another i7 rig & more GPUs 


I don't have any threats ATM, although I expect Feanor to become one.  I guess I can't really do anything about that though


----------



## bogmali (Oct 23, 2010)

Grats to all stoners.........and 55 Mil is no easy task.....I wonder how that equates to kilowatts


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Over 9000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I want to thank each member for continuing to show me the true meaning of generosity. Each one of you are committed to this cause without any possibility of reimbursement for hardware or electricity. For this I truly applaud you. If I have learned one thing in this life, it's the fact that you "can't take it with you". So fire-up everything you got and make it count while your here!
> 
> P.S. I also want to thank Bogmali for keeping the pressure on me. It's prob only a matter of time before he run's me down. Now that's a hell of a great job Bog! Kudos brother!



The last couple of posts before this one said it all, but here it goes anyways.

Although I only started to fold with the TPU F@H team a few months ago (only team so far, and will be the only one ) I quickly noticed how great of a leader/individual BUCK is.  From the efforts put while on the road and moving and such, to actually hacking (Team Viewer) into my PC to help me setup the GX2 to fold with SLI enabled, etc.  Truly shows what kinda leader we got here folks.  

BUCK, WE all appreciate your efforts and couldn't be happier to have a Team Captain like you my brotha, keep up the great work!  our future looks very bright!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Very well said, I could not be more impressed with what Buck Nasty does for the team, despite no longer being No1 in PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very well said, I could not be more impressed with what Buck Nasty does for the team, despite no longer being No1 in PPD



Ever heard someone say something relative to this?

"You don't have to be the best to prove a point"

Well, BUCK did just that! Although he was #1 in PPD for a while right?  Not only that, he's not #1, but #2


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2010)

Almost to my first million points, thanks to bog i'll be able to pull around 26-28K PPD after my second 470 gets here. I would also like to say thank you to everyone who folds for TPU.

@BuckNasty  im gonna need your help setting up my second 470 when it arrives. I have teamviewer installed and ready to go


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Almost to my first million points, thanks to bog i'll be able to pull around 26-28K PPD after my second 470 gets here. I would also like to say thank you to everyone who folds for TPU.
> 
> @BuckNasty  im gonna need your help setting up my second 470 when it arrives. I have teamviewer installed and ready to go



Shoot me a PM if you want help 

That's quite nice PPD, way to go!


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Almost to my first million points, thanks to bog i'll be able to pull around 26-28K PPD after my second 470 gets here. I would also like to say thank you to everyone who folds for TPU.
> 
> @BuckNasty  im gonna need your help setting up my second 470 when it arrives. I have teamviewer installed and ready to go



Damn....26-28k a day is just WOW...Shit i have an 1i 920 @3.8GHZ and one of my 4870 GPU's and two C2D @2GHZ and a P4@2GHZ and only get like 3500 points over a couple of days...Your the friggin man!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Damn....26-28k a day is just WOW...Shit i have an 1i 920 @3.8GHZ and one of my 4870 GPU's and two C2D @2GHZ and a P4@2GHZ and only get like 3500 points over a couple of days...Your the friggin man!



24/7 folding should pull ~15k on the i7 & ~1.5k per C2D 

So you still have the potential to do quite nice PPD


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 24/7 folding should pull ~15k on the i7 & ~1.5k per C2D
> 
> So you still have the potential to do quite nice PPD



Hmm.. well I am not getting that much.. console on gpu and tray client on all my CPU's. and the C2D's and the P4 are 24/7 the i7 is while I am at the PC or at the house..weekends tends to be 24hrs tho.....i dunno know why ppd is low.

I did notice that the tray client is not running 8 threads tho only 4 threads as far as I can tell. Yes my HT is on.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Run the SMP client on your i7, I wrote a guide for it, check the FAH section


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Run the SMP client on your i7, I wrote a guide for it, check the FAH section



And running the console version will magically force the app to use  8 threads instead of just 4 threads?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Do what it says in the guide, if you use the SMP client with the -smp flag, it'll use as many threads as the system has (up to 64 IIRC)


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Do what it says in the guide, if you use the SMP client with the -smp flag, it'll use as many threads as the system has (up to 64 IIRC)



lol srry no love for the Add the -smp and -verbosity 9 part as I really have no clue to whats being asked of me there.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> lol srry no love for the Add the -smp and -verbosity 9 part as I really have no clue to whats being asked of me there.



Download Teamviewer and let me pimp your clients for max ppd.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Download Teamviewer and let me pimp your clients for max ppd.



Thnx for the offer...  maybe teamspeak but not teamviewer.

I am on Teamspeak TPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

What's Teamspeak?  And why not Teamviewer?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What's Teamspeak?  And why not Teamviewer?



Teamspeak is a chat client and TPU has its own Teamspeak server.

 Techpowerup Teamspeak server!

Not really comfortable allowing someone to remote into my rig...besides I am the one normally doing the remoting in...lol... I just can not figure out where that damn  -smp and -verbosity 9 is suppose to go.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Teamspeak is a chat client and TPU has its own Teamspeak server.
> 
> Techpowerup Teamspeak server!
> 
> Not really comfortable allowing someone to remote into my rig...besides I am the one normally doing the remoting in...lol... I just can not figure out where that damn  -smp and -verbosity 9 is suppose to go.



http://fahwiki.net/index.php/How_do_I_know_what_the_client_flags_%28-switches%29_are,_and_what_they_do%3F


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Teamspeak is a chat client and TPU has its own Teamspeak server.
> 
> Techpowerup Teamspeak server!
> 
> Not really comfortable allowing someone to remote into my rig...besides I am the one normally doing the remoting in...lol... I just can not figure out where that damn  -smp and -verbosity 9 is suppose to go.



Its the 5th screen shot here:  Setting up the Windows SMP client


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Its the 5th screen shot here:  Setting up the Windows SMP client



That gives me an error..
I am getting better info from this article>> http://fahwiki.net/index.php/How_do_I_add_flags_using_a_shortcut_to_the_console_client?

especially this part.







I was confused by the space after the quote part and the quote part in general...Just plain ole couldnt figure out from ION's or Buck Nasty's instructions. Thnx 4 the help mstenholm

OKAY..I have the flags entered correctly...but if I stop my CPU session now to relaunch with the -smp -verbosity 9  flags will it force me to go threw the set up again and loosing the 64% of the work on the current job?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 24, 2010)

Shit still only using 4 and not 8!







Damn I'm not sure what the hell is going on


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

did you try the -smp 8 flag?
It MAY work but i'm not sure


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you try the -smp 8 flag?
> It MAY work but i'm not sure



I am not very familiar with theses flags yet so I am not sure what an 8 flag is...sorry.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> I am not very familiar with theses flags yet so I am not sure what an 8 flag is...sorry.



just add an 8 to the end of the SMP flag.
in otherwords 
replace the -smp flag with -smp 8


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just add an 8 to the end of the SMP flag.
> in otherwords
> replace the -smp flag with -smp 8



Thanks Bro but, still no love..running on 4 only.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

you may need to finish the one you are doing then the next WU will use all 8 threads.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Thanks Bro but, still no love..running on 4 only.



For an easy way to set up new clients, you could try this out -

FAH GPU Tracker V2

Just read the set up guide.It is very easy to get going, have used it myself with my last new system.

Only problem you will lose the work from the old client.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 24, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> you may need to finish the one you are doing then the next WU will use all 8 threads.



Take a look at this sorry shit for a CPU. Thats the rig in the sig...lol







lol...actually I have been posting in the wrong thread..SORRY! Didnt mean to thrash this one.
Well I will let this one finish and if the next one doest prove to be any better then its not even really worth folding on my CPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Bro, you have a unicore WU 

Next WU you get should be a SMP WU & use all 8 threads @ 100% (vs ~27% overall usage)


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay kewl...at 78% on CPU so we will see soon. You hit my current usage right on the nose!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 24, 2010)

Free-DC again had a 25 hour day. It made a difference for me as we'll see below.

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 23, 2010 Pie!*







We had four 100K+ producers tonight. The top three made it in 24 hours but with the extra hour we have four. So congrats go to bogmali, MStenholm, Buck and msgclb.
We also had two 90K+ producers in TeXBill and Oily.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Another million point day.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,192,583 	1,165,773

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 90,000
B2H passes 200,000
Bow passes 1,100,000
CrackerJack_TPU_ passes 1,000
DRDNA passes 4,000
FIH_The_Don passes 200,000
garyinhere passes 200,000
Jizzler passes 1,700,000
Mashuga passes 80,000
*PhysXerror passes 100,000*
*TeXBill passes 12,000,000*
TwoSheds passes 20,000


*Members Joining Today*
CrackerJack_TPU_ joins as new

Welcome to the team *CrackerJack_TPU_*


Tonight was a night of records. First we have *TeXBill* with an outstanding 12 million. Congrats.
Next we have *Jizzler* and *Bow* working on their 2nd million.
Working on their 1st million we have *B2H*, *FIH_The_Don*, *garyinhere* and *PhysXerror* who earned his folding badge tonight.
Congrats *PhysXerror*.
Our list going for that badge tonight includes *111frodon*, *Mashuga*, *TwoSheds*, *DRDNA* and *CrackerJack_TPU_*.


And now the certificates. I missed CrackerJack_TPU_ tonight but with luck I'll catch him soon.

























































Congratulations all.


----------



## PhysXerror (Oct 24, 2010)

Oorah! A nice shiny badge


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

PhysXerror said:


> Oorah! A nice shiny badge



Congratulation PhysXerror. Now you have to work for the text above the badge


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations all, especially PhysXerror!

Welcome Crackerjack!


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 24, 2010)

How exactly do you guys get the badges in your sigs? Can you make me one or show me how to get one?

Here's a link to my f@h page 

Also interested in how to get a WCG badge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> How exactly do you guys get the badges in your sigs? Can you make me one or show me how to get one?
> 
> Here's a link to my f@h page
> 
> Also interested in how to get a WCG badge.



UserCP -> Edit Options -> Scroll Down -> Enter your FAH name in the box


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> How exactly do you guys get the badges in your sigs? Can you make me one or show me how to get one?
> 
> Here's a link to my f@h page
> 
> Also interested in how to get a WCG badge.



Hey dude,

Gotta go to USER CP > Edit Options > Misc. Options

Then you enter your WCG & F@H username identically to how it is.  The requirement for WCG is 100k BOINC points or 700,000WCG points and at least one result turned in every 28 days.  WCG Points is seven times that of BOINC.  Not sure on the F@H one, I think it is 100k as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Yep, it's 100k for that as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks bro, that clears it up.


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok i've got enough for folding @ home, and i'm at 440,000 for WCG so a bit more for that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> Ok i've got enough for folding @ home, and i'm at 440,000 for WCG so a bit more for that.



Love the F@H badge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> Ok i've got enough for folding @ home, and i'm at 440,000 for WCG so a bit more for that.


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Love the F@H badge.



Your one is nicer.

Folding badge that is


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> Ok i've got enough for folding @ home, and i'm at 440,000 for WCG so a bit more for that.



It's looking good on you Nick259!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> Your one is nicer.
> 
> Folding badge that is



You'll get there my friend.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 25, 2010)

> It's looking good on you Nick259!


I think the folding badge looks good on whoever earns it, the one million points looks super good, but the baddest one is the crazy folder badge..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I think the folding badge looks good on whoever earns it, the one million points looks super good, but the baddest one is the crazy folder badge..



I'm working on that one myself, but I need another rig to add more cards.   Soon my friends, soon!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 25, 2010)

> Soon my friends, soon!


Yep we will eventually turn your room into a sauna so you can have all the hot babes in there and they have to take their clothes off just to stay cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Yep we will eventually turn your room into a sauna so you can have all the hot babes in there and they have to take their clothes off just to stay cool



Never looked at it that way, sounds like a master plan!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2010)

Cherry Pie up for grabs tonight cause apparently two of rigs are down. Should be back online tomorrow.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Cherry Pie up for grabs tonight cause apparently two of rigs are down. Should be back online tomorrow.



Cherry? It looks like Buck is hungry and the rest of us will have to settle for the scraps.

What happened to your badge? Every one else seems to have one.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 25, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 24, 2010 Pie!*







Buck was our only 100K+ producer tonight and Oily was our only 90K+ producer. 
In a group of 80K+ producers we had msgclb, TeXBill and bogmali.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


I also noticed TeXBill moved up a spot on the Overall Top 10 to #8. Congratulations.


It was close but we had another million point day.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,010,108 	1,192,583

*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 25,000
DRDNA passes 7,000
Fitseries3 passes 2,000,000
InfinityFX passes 200,000
Mashuga passes 90,000
MStenholm passes 4,500,000
*NastyHabits passes 8,500,000*
NathanXtremeOC passes 500
TwoSheds passes 25,000


Tonight we start off with a trio of millionaires. 
First, we have *NastyHabits* and *MStenholm* working on their next million. Both will be back soon.
Then we have *Fitseries3* making it 2 million.
Going for his 1st million was *InfinityFX*.
Our group going for their folding badge includes *Mashuga*, *AmalfiMarini*, *TwoSheds*, *DRDNA* and *NathanXtremeOC*.


And now the certificates. I missed NathanXtremeOC tonight.










































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2010)

Grats to all........Nice stone Steve


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

msgclb said:


> What happened to your badge? Every one else seems to have one.



They are hard-wired to his two rigs. Bogmali you better get them running asap


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Cherry Pie up for grabs tonight cause apparently two of rigs are down. Should be back online tomorrow.


What happened to 'em?


mstenholm said:


> They are hard-wired to his two rigs. Bogmali you better get them running asap


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What happened to 'em?



I've been getting a constant restart on one of them lately and other just restarted out of the blue One is giving me a hint of a (future) PSU failure. As far as the badge/s go, I removed them to prove a point and I'll leave it at that


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

Only 2 mill more ...

Donator  	bogmali
Team 	TechPowerup! (50711)
Score 	*48001973* (certificate)

You have to wait for msgclb to issue the real certificate


----------



## msgclb (Oct 25, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Only 2 mill more ...
> 
> Donator  	bogmali
> Team 	TechPowerup! (50711)
> ...



I don't believe that 48 million is a milestone. I believe after 20 Million it's every 5 million. But that doesn't mean it's not an ah moment! By he way, notice that I found bogmali's crazy folding badge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

I know it is not a milestone. In fact only 100K, 1M, 5M, 10M, 50M and so on are real milestones. But 48M is still worth a small


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

That's amazing Bogmali!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 25, 2010)

The more you fold, the less frequent the milestones, but the greater the respect of your peers.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 26, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 25, 2010 Pie!*

I don't know what's going on but Free-DC started the day at 9 PM CST last night and ended it at 4 PM CST today. Stanford's time is -2 hours.

I haven't finished editing and :shadedshu Free-DC's first update for the 26th just popped up. If it wasn't for the Pie and Milestones I'd look for a better solution.






Even with the shorted day we had four 100K+ producers.
Congrats go to Buck_Nasty, bogmali, MStenholm and El_Fiendo for putting up these outstanding number in a shortened day.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Even with the shortened day we had a million point day.


*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,104,988 	1,010,108


*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,325,849 	1,022,553
I'd like to see what our real point production was for the day.
Edit: I added the EOC point production for the 25th/24th for comparison.

*Milestones!*
*111frodon passed 100,000*
DRDNA passed 9,000
Jstn7477 passed 700,000
*sneekypeet passed 6,000,000*
TwoSheds passed 30,000


Tonight we start off with *sneekypeet* making it to 6 million. Congrats.
Next we have *Jstn7477* coming in with 700K.
I don't remember anyone getting his required 100K for his folding badge this fast. Congrats  *111frodon*.
Last but not least we have *TwoSheds* and *DRDNA* working towards the above mentioned goal.


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2010)

Grats to all stoners........Nice one Chad


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2010)

msgclb, just post up the EOC numbers for yesterday.

We have some team records.

http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=109&tnum=50711


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> msgclb, just post up the EOC numbers for yesterday.
> 
> We have some team records.
> 
> http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=109&tnum=50711



 Holy cow!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy cow!



Yes not bad but it took 4 -bigadvs to brake the old record and that was set before the team began folding the big ones. 

I'm done with the stabillity testing (I hope) and got a 2692 in my first hook-up.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow.....that's absolutely incredible!    Everyone!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 26, 2010)

That GTS450 seems to have settled into place averaging around 8.5-9k PPD, not bad, but I'll see about getting it clocked a little bit at least, I would like to see it hold 10k.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes not bad but it took 4 -bigadvs to brake the old record and that was set before the team began folding the big ones.
> 
> I'm done with the stabillity testing (I hope) and got a 2692 in my first hook-up.


I believe the old record was from a mass update that Stanford did when the points servers were having issues, so there is no comparison. Yesterday was truly a great day in it's own regard. I have 2x -bigadv dumping tomorrow, so let break some more records!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes it was a great day. The old record were set before I joined so I didn't know the history. You will have 2, I will have 1, who else?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

niko084 said:


> That GTS450 seems to have settled into place averaging around 8.5-9k PPD, not bad, but I'll see about getting it clocked a little bit at least, I would like to see it hold 10k.


On the 611s?

That's strange, mine never even got 8k


BUCK NASTY said:


> I believe the old record was from a mass update that Stanford did when the points servers were having issues, so there is no comparison. Yesterday was truly a great day in it's own regard. I have 2x -bigadv dumping tomorrow, so let break some more records!



Damn!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> On the 611s?
> 
> That's strange, mine never even got 8k
> 
> ...



Mine is below 7k so 8-9 is truly great


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2010)

Epic day.  Four people in 6 figures, and had 5 figure PPD as low as 22nd place.  Astounding performance everyone!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes it was a great day. The old record were set before I joined so I didn't know the history. You will have 2, I will have 1, who else?



Will have 2 as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow....so today could be even better!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Better than we thought!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> The more you fold, the less frequent the milestones, but the greater the respect of your peers.



this is true to a point but I respect everyone equally whether you have 200 points or 2million. The fact that you even fold and know what the program does means that one day you were actively searching for a cure. That drive alone is worth respect. I dont think many think of this. but at somepoint each one of us wearing this badge was searching for a cure. and eachone has a story as to why behind the badge. Thank you all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Very well said


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> this is true to a point but I respect everyone equally whether you have 200 points or 2million. The fact that you even fold and know what the program does means that one day you were actively searching for a cure. That drive alone is worth respect. I dont think many think of this. but at somepoint each one of us wearing this badge was searching for a cure. and eachone has a story as to why behind the badge. Thank you all.



Very well said indeed.  In my post you quoted, I did not mean to put anyone down.  I think we all respect every member of the team, whether they contribute 200 or 200,000 PPD.  I'm grateful for each and every member.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes it was a great day. The old record were set before I joined so I didn't know the history. You will have 2, I will have 1, who else?



Well I have to take that statement back. I lost it to a BSOD. Strange since I can run it on less voltage then I did. More tweaking


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Well I have to take that statement back. I lost it to a BSOD. Strange since I can run it on less voltage then I did. More tweaking



You should not loose a -bigadv WU that is currently folding due to a BSOD This was the case with VM Ware but windows should retain the last checkpoint on the WU and pick up where it left off upon restart


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

From what I've heard, a BSOD can kill a bigadv WU, even though it's fine for SMP


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> From what I've heard, a BSOD can kill a bigadv WU, even though it's fine for SMP



I've had numerous BSODs but don't remember losing a bigadv. It always reverts back to last check point upon restart.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

But when I do it say something like using standard something calulation and HFM.net says no bonus. Should I give it a go?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

How much longer until the preferred deadline?  And is the FAH windows itself showing any progress?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

Working with standard loops in this exercution. No mentioning of pass key. I got plenty of time. Remember this WU was estimated to 1.51 days. I'm 61% in now. Waiting for next check point.

HFM.net still wants me to have bonus. So do I.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Well if you're at 61% done w/ the WU, why not finish it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Passed 1.1 million today, here's to another 100k


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats David!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks bro.  Looking forward for the next stones


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well if you're at 61% done w/ the WU, why not finish it?



Pure math - if I only get 8995 points for 40x22 min = 14,67 hours I get better points doing SMP. But for the project and to gain some knowledge about what happens when you re-start a BSOD'ed WU I run it.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I believe the old record was from a mass update that Stanford did when the points servers were having issues, so there is no comparison. Yesterday was truly a great day in it's own regard. I have 2x -bigadv dumping tomorrow, so let break some more records!



The last record day was from last Dec. and it was from a mass update.  Hell we didn't even break it during the chimp challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Pure math - if I only get 8995 points for 40x22 min = 14,67 hours I get better points doing SMP. But for the project and to gain some knowledge about what happens when you re-start a BSOD'ed WU I run it.



Wait...but why wouldn't you get bonuses?  If it starts from the same point, you should IIRC?


----------



## msgclb (Oct 27, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 26, 2010 Pie!*

The 4th Free-DC update came at the 25th hour. 
So if you didn't have that -bigadv WU in by 5 PM CST check tomorrows Free-DC stats. 
For the real story check EOC!







Today we had two 100K+ producers. They were Buck and TeXBill.
Behind them we had three 80K+ producers in msgclb, Oily and bogmali.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Our luck held as we had another million point day.


*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,028,528 	1,104,988


*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,015,224 	1,325,849

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 150,000
AthlonX2 passes 950,000
*Chicken_Patty passes 1,100,000*
DRDNA passes 10,000
frontfelloff passes 50,000
garyinhere passes 250,000
NathanXtremeOC passes 1,000
popswala passes 550,000


Tonight we have *Chicken_Patty* working towards his 2nd million. Congrats.
Next we have our folders *AthlonX2*, *popswala*, *garyinhere* and *111frodon* working towards their 1st million.
Finally we have *frontfelloff*, *DRDNA* and *NathanXtremeOC* working towards their folding badge.


And now the certificates. 









































Congratulations all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2010)

MY BABIES CAME!!! its past 3am i just drove 60miles back home (i work night shift pretty far away) and was greated with a box at my door. my lightbulb is broke so my only light is my plasma(monitor) but this is totally happening right NOW.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait...but why wouldn't you get bonuses?  If it starts from the same point, you should IIRC?



I'm not sure about the bonus. I just didn't like the "working on standard loop" thing and the fact it didn't say "passkey found" during startup. It will complete in 3 hours and then I will know.

EDIT: No bonus (8955 vs 91.000).


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to report I'll be a little be light on the PPD today.  I woke up PC #4 falling off the network and freezing.   Didn't have time to reboot and relaunch before I rushed off.  I'll be back up to snuff this afternoon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I'm not sure about the bonus. I just didn't like the "working on standard loop" thing and the fact it didn't say "pass key found" during startup. It will complete in 3 hours and then I will know.
> 
> EDIT: No bonus.


Well that's a shame, sorry.  I would have expected a bonus there 


NastyHabits said:


> Sorry to report I'll be a little be light on the PPD today.  I woke up PC #4 falling off the network and freezing.   Didn't have time to reboot and relaunch before I rushed off.  I'll be back up to snuff this afternoon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Nastyhabits is not the only one with issues.

My folding rig locked up last night.  I'll check it out when I get home today.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2010)

I had two rigs down this morning as well (250, 450 and 460). Time to stop sleeping or get better hardware. My x58's were fine. ETA next -bigadv is 22 hours.

Edit: note to my self - post in right forum.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 28, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 27, 2010 Pie!*

It looks like Free-DC had an unusual 24 hour day.







Buck had another one of those 250K days. Great show.
Coming up 2nd was Oily with 140K+. His last update was enough to move him past our favorite chimp. Congrats.
Following them we had me with 90K+, TeXBill with 80K+ and bogmali with 80K+.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


The million point days streak continue.


*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,251,553 	1,028,528

*Milestones!*
*hat passes 1,600,000*
KingPing passes 250,000
Moose passes 1,000
*Solaris17 passes 1,600,000*
*Steevo1 passes 5,500,000*
Tom_Capper passes 9,000
TwoSheds passes 40,000


First tonight we have *Steevo1* making it half way to 6 million. Congrats.
Next we have both *hat* and *Solaris17* passing 1.6 million.
Working on his 1st million is *KingPing*.
Finally working towards their folding badge are *TwoSheds*, *Tom_Capper* and *Moose*.



And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Good job stoners, keep'em coming


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2010)

o im going to be pushing hard here pretty soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> o im going to be pushing hard here pretty soon.



What you got cooking for us brah?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What you got cooking for us brah?



2x GTX260's core 216's
9800GX2
opteron 180 @3ghz
PS3

just for now. but i found someone who has a BUNCH of power cables at their work and hes going to give them to me. at which point i can bring in a fleet.

I also have a few other systems i can fire immedietly but i need to get specs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> 2x GTX260's core 216's
> 9800GX2
> opteron 180 @3ghz
> PS3
> ...



That's awesome, should be another what, 30 or so k PPD?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's awesome, should be another what, 30 or so k PPD?



no idea. i just plan on set and forget but if you want a SS of points i can do that after im done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> no idea. i just plan on set and forget but if you want a SS of points i can do that after im done



that's fine, I'll look them up.  Can't wait


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> 2x GTX260's core 216's
> 9800GX2
> opteron 180 @3ghz
> PS3
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

Finnished my -bigadv but I can't upload it. Stanford Server issue 


EDIT: OK it took an hour but now it is uploading and it was still worth +75k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank god.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys.  I'll miss pie tonight, but I'm back.  Had to take a day off and join my fellow Bay Area residents in Giant's fever.  Went down and hung out at the stadium during the game.  Joined in the mass hysteria.  So I didn't have time to fix my wounded PC.

Like I said, I'm back. All machines are firing and I got a juicy -bigadv going to come in tomorrow to give the team a boost.  Love what you guys are doing, and all the news I'm reading about new hardware coming online soon.  Awesome stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Hey guys.  I'll miss pie tonight, but I'm back.  Had to take a day off and join my fellow Bay Area residents in Giant's fever.  Went down and hung out at the stadium during the game.  Joined in the mass hysteria.  So I didn't have time to fix my wounded PC.
> 
> Like I said, I'm back. All machines are firing and I got a juicy -bigadv going to come in tomorrow to give the team a boost.  Love what you guys are doing, and all the news I'm reading about new hardware coming online soon.  Awesome stuff.



It's needed to go have some fun here and there bro, glad you enjoyed the day bro.  Now let's see you get some pie.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay, I guess that's a _reasonable_ excuse.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah guys.  I had really good time.  This town has gone NUTS!  Being in that crowd when they trotted out Tony Bennett in the second inning to sing "I Left My Heart in San Francisco". well, it was a magic moment.  And then they actually won the game!  I am exhausted, but happy.

EDIT:  I forgot.  I also ordered a 460.  Going to join the up the ante crowd here at TPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome! 

I'm glad you had a great time, a break every now and then is certainly a good thing


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 29, 2010)

> And then they actually won the game! I am exhausted, but happy.


Glad you are, Texas lost so I guess we will see who wins TONIGHT. Then it's back here to Texas for the next 3 games and I will be at the one on Sunday....Then it's my turn to enjoy myself and be tired....


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2010)

Apparently I had 4 rigs down and didn't know it Lost power since Tuesday but they're back up now. This explains my low production for the last couple of days.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 29, 2010)

Added another 460 thanks to eRocker, thanks Bro great running card. got it running OC is @ 775MHZ with 1.0 volts so far and temps in the mid to upper 40's.



> Apparently I had 4 rigs down and didn't know it Lost power since Tuesday but they're back up now. This explains my low production for the last couple of days.


suxs bogmali I hate it when that happens.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 28, 2010 Pie!*

It looks like Free-DC had a 26 hour day but who gives a damn!








That pie chart doesn't tell the whole story. 
We had six folders with more that 100K. Truly a great day.
Leading off was Buck at 150K+ followed by bogmali, msgclb, TeXBill, Oily and MStenholm.
El_Fiendo came in with 90K+ with Fits and Hertz at 60K+.
Niko084 held out at 29K+ for that last slice of pie.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


After the 3rd Free-DC update our team was over a million.
We'll have to wait for the day to end at EOC to see if we have a new record.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,384,983 	1,251,553

*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 30,000
*AthlonX2 passes 1,000,000*
FIH_The_Don passes 250,000
garyinhere passes 300,000
ManDown passes 6,000
skotosa passes 400,000
Tom_Capper passes 10,000


Tonight *AthlonX2* got an upgrade to his folding badge. I noticed he was asking about 'hazing' so maybe a Halloween visit is in order.
Next we have *skotosa*, *garyinhere* and *FIH_The_Don* working towards that badge upgrade.
Then we have *AmalfiMarini*, *Tom_Capper* and *ManDown* working for their folding badge.



And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 29, 2010)

I got 60k and only got 9th pie?  Congrats guys on another excellent day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

...WE GOT ANOTHER MILLIONAIRE!!!


congrats Athlon X2


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...WE GOT ANOTHER MILLIONAIRE!!!
> 
> 
> congrats Athlon X2



+1


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2010)

chicken patty said:


> ...we got another millionaire!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats athlon x2



+3


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 29, 2010)

Way ta go AthlonX2


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Apparently I had 4 rigs down and didn't know it Lost power since Tuesday but they're back up now. This explains my low production for the last couple of days.



pro tip: put the shortcuts in the startup folder. then reboot go into bios and set "power on after AC loss" to on/enabled it might also be as simple as power on after power loss. thats how I have my mainframe set iv lost power earlier today and my rigs boot right back up the second the juice comes back


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, this team is really pulling out all the stops. Congrats to all stoners and keep up the great work guy's!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes we are doing good. Imagine if we got 9xx WUs' as well. I still only pick up the 611s.

All systems up and running optimized for -bigadv. Currently pulling 120k PPD (2686 and 2692 + 3 gpus in two other rigs). Tomorrow night I should have a nice slice of pie.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes we are doing good. Imagine if we got 9xx WUs' as well. I still only pick up the 611s.
> 
> All systems up and running optimized for -bigadv. Currently pulling 120k PPD (2686 and 2692 + 3 gpus in two other rigs). Tomorrow nighy I should have a nice slice of pie.


I've been getting all 9xx wu (GPU3) for the last 36hrs. Do you have any flag's on the client executable? I can't confirm because I'm at work right now, but I think I threw -advmethods on there for the hell of it.

*EDIT: I use the following flags... -forcegpu nvidia_fermi -advmethods*


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 29, 2010)

Been pulling a lot of 9xx the past day or more on mine as well.I also have the -advmethods flag set, so give it a try.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 29, 2010)

Frist try and I got one

Thx

Edit: the 450 got one as well. +10.5k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

I got to confess something guys...
















... I'm addicted to folding


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got to confess something guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It happens to all of at some point


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 29, 2010)

> I'm addicted to folding


Addicted to folding is a good thing. 
Keep up the addiction


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've been getting all 9xx wu (GPU3) for the last 36hrs. Do you have any flag's on the client executable? I can't confirm because I'm at work right now, but I think I threw -advmethods on there for the hell of it.
> 
> *EDIT: I use the following flags... -forcegpu nvidia_fermi -advmethods*



I woke up to find a rig with my 470 and 465 gone cuckoo. I had to reboot to get it running.
All I've been getting is 611 WUs so I've been throwing the per verbal rocks at Buck for being so damn lucky. I added the above flags and both cards picked up 925 WUs.

I shutdown all my other clients running 611 WUs and added the flags. They restarted the 611 WUs and now two have finished picking up a 912 and 925 WU. Look at that PPD go up!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes he could have spilt the beans earliere


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I woke up to find a rig with my 470 and 465 gone cuckoo. I had to reboot to get it running.
> All I've been getting is 611 WUs so I've been throwing the per verbal rocks at Buck for being so damn lucky. I added the above flags and both cards picked up 925 WUs.
> 
> I shutdown all my other clients running 611 WUs and added the flags. They restarted the 611 WUs and now two have finished picking up a 912 and 925 WU. Look at that PPD go up!



Cool, time to try that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got to confess something guys...
> 
> 
> ... I'm addicted to folding



Nice work CP, but don't expect an intervention from any of us!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got to confess something guys...
> 
> 
> ... I'm addicted to folding




A perfectly legal form of addiction if you asked me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Addicted to folding is a good thing.
> Keep up the addiction


Oh I will. . It's gonna get worse really soon!


BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice work CP, but don't expect an intervention from any of us!


Not looking for one 


bogmali said:


> A perfectly legal form of addiction if you asked me



We think alike.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Gonna get worse?  Please explain 

More cards on the way?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

Soon I hope.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 29, 2010)

CP, glad to see your admission.  Good thing this addiction only harms your wallet. 

Let me outline my own 12 step program.

Step1.  Start folding
Step2.  Start tweaking
Step3.  Buy more/better equipment.
Steps 4-12.  Repeat steps 2 and 3 as often as you're able.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 29, 2010)

Isn't first step to admit your addiction? And then fold for the hell of it from there on. The way my puny 450 folds now on a 925 pointer I wish that I had some good slots to put more in. My wifes PC houses a 250 and it keeps re-starting (ok, once or twice per day) and I bought her a nice Enermax since the old PSU was running at 11,6 V. Didn't help, so no free slots there.  My daily rig has a tiny Corsair 650W and I use all the 12 V plus a bit (and slots). My -bigadv rigs will never see a GPU3 card as long as they are folding -bigadvs ($0.35/kWh makes it a unwise decision). That leaves me with no choice other then to enter a new rig. Where do I put it so my wife wouldn’t see it? Garden sheed, she never goes there? Got power and some bikes that gets cold during winter. Hmm....


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 29, 2010)

> Soon I hope.


Very SOON I bet.

Details to come l8tr


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

that's expensive power!  We pay $.08 per KWH


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> that's expensive power!  We pay $.08 per KWH



That is why I try to optimize my folding. I'm currently using $20/day and the four boxes acount for 60%. When I crunch (waiting for the right server to be up) I run a 260 and a 9800 GXT+ otherwise they "rest".

Edit: Wrong kWh consumption number.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

That makes sense 

I would think that any sort of DC would be prohibitively expensive with electricity prices like those :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> CP, glad to see your admission.  Good thing this addiction only harms your wallet.
> 
> Let me outline my own 12 step program.
> 
> ...



Love your program! I'm in! 


TeXBill said:


> Very SOON I bet.
> 
> Details to come l8tr


    

Because of this, my 5870 is folding!   WU's are back up so why not?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Well it's another ~150w 

But I am just arguing, I'd do it if I were you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well it's another ~150w
> 
> But I am just arguing, I'd do it if I were you



I'm just trying to take a little bit of care of my PSU, I can't RMA it anymore if it goes bad


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 30, 2010)

Because of our recent outburst of points, we don't have any threats listed on eoc stats.  Great team effort.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Because of our recent outburst of points, we don't have any threats listed on eoc stats.  Great team effort.



Woohoo!! That's how you do it!


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2010)

I am still looking to get a 3rd card.....someday.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 29, 2010 Pie!*

This was another 25 hour day for Free-DC.








We had four folders today with more that 100K. 
On top was Buck with almost 200K. He was followed by bogmali, TeXBill and msgclb.
Again El_Fiendo came in with 90K+ followed by Oily, Fits and 111frodon with 70K+.
Hertz almost had 60K again but tonight sneekypeet took that last slice of pie with 40K+.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Again tonight after the 3rd Free-DC update our team was over a million.
Our Free-DC points today was more than I've ever seen.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,446,292 	1,384,983

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 250,000
DaMulta passes 650,000
*phoenix passes 1,700,000*


Today we have *phoenix* taking another step towards his 2nd million. Congrats.
We also have *DaMulta* and *111frodon* going for their 1st million.


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Because of our recent outburst of points, we don't have any threats listed on eoc stats.  Great team effort.



Wow, that's awesome! 

It seems like it might not be unreasonable for us to be doing close to 1.5mil PPD soon


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2010)

Great job stoners  

Ion, whats the situation on your Folding output? Did your client fail and you not notice?


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I'm not addicted to folding but sometimes I feel that my pc is not being squeezed their full potential and so I decided to donate part of its processing power for tasks that benefit others. That's why I fold and crunch.-


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 30, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Qu4k3r&pts=200894
> 
> Well, I'm not addicted to folding but sometimes I feel that my pc is not being squeezed their full potential and so I decided to donate part of its processing power for tasks that benefit others. That's why I fold and crunch.-



But you just posted your own milestone.  Congrats on the 200k.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That makes sense
> 
> I would think that any sort of DC would be prohibitively expensive with electricity prices like those :shadedshu



Sorry to bring politics into the conversation, but we DC people here in the US should be talking to our politicians about what we do, the costs that we incur and the impact that "Cap and Trade" would have on us.  C&T would *triple* the cost of electricity and Obama has stated that he wants it.  It's already passed the house.  Did you ever notice that there aren't any Germans on our team? (not that I've seen anyway, my apologies if I missed someone)  Germany subsidizes solar and wind by charging something like $.36 per KWh!  Some parts of the US have already jacked up the rates.  I think it's Easyrhino, IIRC, who used to Fold but quit when his rates doubled or tripled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Because of our recent outburst of points, we don't have any threats listed on eoc stats.  Great team effort.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry to bring politics into the conversation, but we DC people here in the US should be talking to our politicians about what we do, the costs that we incur and the impact that "Cap and Trade" would have on us.  C&T would *triple* the cost of electricity and Obama has stated that he wants it.  It's already passed the house.  Did you ever notice that there aren't any Germans on our team? (not that I've seen anyway, my apologies if I missed someone)  Germany subsidizes solar and wind by charging something like $.36 per KWh!  Some parts of the US have already jacked up the rates.  I think it's Easyrhino, IIRC, who used to Fold but quit when his rates doubled or tripled.



I probably would've too!  That's just ridiculous! :shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry to bring politics into the conversation, but we DC people here in the US should be talking to our politicians about what we do, the costs that we incur and the impact that "Cap and Trade" would have on us.  C&T would *triple* the cost of electricity and Obama has stated that he wants it.  It's already passed the house.  Did you ever notice that there aren't any Germans on our team? (not that I've seen anyway, my apologies if I missed someone)  Germany subsidizes solar and wind by charging something like $.36 per KWh!  Some parts of the US have already jacked up the rates.  I think it's Easyrhino, IIRC, who used to Fold but quit when his rates doubled or tripled.



The team has two Danes and we have the same electricty prices as in Germany. If/when the prices rises in the US then I'm sure we will have a hard time netting +1.4M/day. Untill then fold on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The team has two Danes and we have the same electricty prices as in Germany. If/when the prices rises in the US then I'm sure we will have a hard time netting +1.4M/day. Untill then fold on



Fold while you can, once prices go up (hopefully they don't) We'll be fucked!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The team has two Danes and we have the same electricty prices as in Germany. If/when the prices rises in the US then I'm sure we will have a hard time netting +1.4M/day. Untill then fold on



I have been seriously thinking of cutting my folding rigs back.At the moment I have 6 rigs running and about 9 GPU's spread out on them.

It costs me about £60/$90 a week to run all my rigs 24/7. I may in the near future have to downsize on the number of rigs running and look at a better solution for the cost.

Also my numbers for yesterday and today will be down, as I have had little internet connection time (problem with ISP), but hopefully all is sorted now.


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry to bring politics into the conversation, but we DC people here in the US should be talking to our politicians about what we do, the costs that we incur and the impact that "Cap and Trade" would have on us.  C&T would *triple* the cost of electricity and Obama has stated that he wants it.  It's already passed the house.  Did you ever notice that there aren't any Germans on our team? (not that I've seen anyway, my apologies if I missed someone)  Germany subsidizes solar and wind by charging something like $.36 per KWh!  Some parts of the US have already jacked up the rates.  I think it's Easyrhino, IIRC, who used to Fold but quit when his rates doubled or tripled.



To The Honorable <your senator>
(Room #) (Name) Senate Office Building
United States Senate
Washington, DC 20510

It has come to my attention that the Cap and Trade bill has passed in the House of Representatives. Unfortunately, the Cap and Trade bill is likely to triple electricity rates. In these tough economic times, we American citizens would much prefer to avoid such a large increase in electricity costs. Electricity is something that is used all day every day, thus, a large increase in electricity costs would be an unavoidable hindrance. I already pay <insert figure here> a month for electricity, and tripling or even doubling that number to <insert figures here> would simply be unaffordable for me. I implore you to vote "no" on this bill. Thank you for considering. Sincerely,

<your name>

Feel free to "workshop" this letter, as any improvements to it would definitely be welcome. Hmm, we should site the specific bill identifier (e.g. H.R. 1022 is the House version of the Assault Weapons Ban and Law Enforcement Protection Act that they tried to pass in 2007), but I have no clue what it is for this Cap and Trade bill, nor how to find out.

Don't know who your Senator is? Find out!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2010)

Let me quote Ion and say WOW. Thats a lot and I can understand if you want to slim down a bit. I'm sure you know which GPUs to kill first. My best investment (folding and joy wise) was my i7-970 (W3670). I can do 60k PPD for 275 watt. No GPU will ever (next couple of years) come close to that.


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2010)

Until they do a -bigadv for gpus that is. 

You know what I would really like to see from Stanford? An SMP type client that uses multiple GPU threads. Imagine getting work units done at 15 minutes each... although I suppose it would be legendarily difficult to make something that could run on diverse GPUs all at once... example, a 5870 and a GT240 together.


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2010)

Just wrote letters to my senators about Cap and Trade. They're sitting in the mailbox now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2010)

hat, I like your letter, but, in my experience, Senators don't have a grasp of how these things affect us little folk.  One of my senators recently said that he didn't think that people would notice a $1400 a year tax increase, and it looks like the bum is going to win the election! My recommended addition to the letter is to show how much you are currently spending on DC, and a brief description of what DC is.  Let them know that it would hurt science.  A couple more suggestions, wait until after the elections and understand that this is not a currently active bill, but they could try to do something in the middle of the night as they have done before.  Lame ducks are dangerous! This thing is a simple majority vote and a signature away from law.

As for those of you Folding with outrageous electricity rates: 

Again, I apologize for even bringing this up, but Folding is an escape activity for me.  It makes me feel part of something bigger, something good in this world.  To have that taken away would be a great disappointment.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Great job stoners
> 
> Ion, whats the situation on your Folding output? Did your client fail and you not notice?


My dad asked me to either drop back to just CPU or GPU distributed computing, and I opted for WCG vs FAH  

I'd like to get the GPUs going again, but no ETA 


hat said:


> Just wrote letters to my senators about Cap and Trade. They're sitting in the mailbox now.



Thanks!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 30, 2010)

> Again, I apologize for even bringing this up, but Folding is an escape activity for me. It makes me feel part of something bigger, something good in this world. To have that taken away would be a great disappointment.


Very well said and I agree with you on this BBB. I have to fold it's something that I feel like I'm doing good in this world we have now. Yes it's friendly competition between us and other teams, but mainly it's something I feel like doing to try and change somethings in life.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 30, 2010)

*Fifteen Minutes of Fame*

Or how to get cherry pie (if but for a moment).






Just hit a -bigadv at midnight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2010)

Ohh...it has been like that all day. You uploaded a nice -bigadv on a well place time. Sorry to take it away from you but I just uploaded two (76.7k and  91.6k) for the good night pie. Might not be cherry but I settle for less


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Ohh...it has been like that all day. You uploaded a nice -bigadv on a well place time. Sorry to take it away from you but I just uploaded two (76.7k and  91.6k) for the good night pie. Might not be cherry but I settle for less



I don't think you'll need to settle for anything less than cherry as of now you're our first 100K for the day.

I still need 3k, Buck 9K, bogmali 12k, TeXBill 13K and NastyHabits 6K. I'd bet all six make it within the next 6 hours and maybe someone else will surprise me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Ohh...it has been like that all day. You uploaded a nice -bigadv on a well place time. Sorry to take it away from you but I just uploaded two (76.7k and  91.6k) for the good night pie. Might not be cherry but I settle for less


Don't apologize for dumping that many points and taking the "cake". You earned it!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry for all the US folks who's gonna get a little more raped by their politicians. The price of the electricity where i live is low (we have the chance to have A LOT of rivers to do hydroelectricity) but i've seen people pay as much as 6 times the price i pay  per kWh. I fold as much as i can, every pci-e slot is filled with something, just because not everyone can. 

Got the EVGA gtx 460 and the Zotac gt 430 in the mail. I'll be back and folding by the next week-end. Just can't wait to load oc them. My motherboard feels empty with only one video card. 

I think i'm addicted to folding, or somehting like that...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome, enjoy the new cards!


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> hat, I like your letter, but, in my experience, Senators don't have a grasp of how these things affect us little folk.



But you told me to talk to my politicians, so I did.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Again, I apologize for even bringing this up, but Folding is an escape activity for me.  It makes me feel part of something bigger, something good in this world.  To have that taken away would be a great disappointment.



Indeed. Ever since I started folding it's become an integral part of every system I manage, to the best of my ability. Unfortunately, my aunt is sitting on a nice 7750BE and she won't let me install WCG on her machine. I would be quite upset if I were suddenly unable to run F@H/WCG for any reason. Not running them makes me feel like whatever computer isn't running them is being wasted... they could so easily be doing magnificent work, and yet they're not.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 30, 2010 Pie!*







The team was having another outstanding day when Stanford's GPU3 servers crapped out.
I know this affected my total points as I'm sure it did for many others.
Still today we had five folders with more that 100K. 
MStenholm grabbed the cherry with 187K+ followed by Buck, NastyHabits, msgclb and TeXBill.
Next was bogmali at 99K+ and I'd bet he had GPU3 server problems along with Fits, Hertz, Oily and El_Fiendo.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


And now our Free-DC points.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,317,627 	1,446,292

*Milestones!*
*King_Wookie passes 1,100,000*
ocgmj passes 200
Qu4k3r passes 200,000
TwoSheds passes 50,000


*Members Joining Today*
ocgmj joins as new

Welcome to the team *ocgmj*. 

Leading off we have *King_Wookie* adding 100K to his 1st million. Congrats.
Next we have *Qu4k3r* with his addicting 200,000.
Working on their folding badge we have *TwoSheds* and our newest member *ocgmj*.


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone else actually sending letters to their senators?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 31, 2010)

*We're on our way!*

Check it out guys.  We're now officially out-folding HWC.  Over night we've gone from catching them in 4.5 years to 1.5 years.  I think we can reduce that further.



Team    | Daily Avg
TPU      | 1,241,206
HWC     | 1,166,469


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2010)

This table shows how TPU and HWC points compare for several days. 
The 10.31.10 line is as of my 12 pm update or half way through the EOC day.



Day 	TPU Points 	HWC Points
10.31.10 	612,997 	608,939
10.30.10 	1,197,355 	964,764
10.29.10 	1,495,217 	1,148,735
10.28.10 	1,285,763 	1,303,834
10.27.10 	1,240,452 	1,048,671
10.26.10 	1,015,224 	1,355,301
10.25.10 	1,325,849 	1,179,016
Something is screwy with the Stanford updates. To me it is as if they had moved back an hour. I believe Europe has and maybe other locations buy I believe the US falls back an hour on the morning of the 7th of November.

For example the last update showed...
Report generated on 	09:42:58 October 31, 2010 

Yet the LA time was suppose to be 10:42 am and my time was 12:42 pm so the Stanford update was -3 hours compared to the -2 for LA.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

For the most part, we are out-folding them.


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 31, 2010)

That last 100,000 took forever!
But then my rig was down for nearly 2 months, and been folding on just a 9600GT for the last few weeks.

But the good news is I have a brand new 460 going in this week


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2010)

i heard the call for help,

megarig back online. 

thats ~80k ppd IIRC


----------



## msgclb (Nov 1, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 31, 2010 Pie!*








Four of our top 5 folders was over 100K with the 5th over 90K. 
Buck again made it over 180K while bogmali, msgclb and TeXBill was over 100K along with Fits that was over 90K.
Two of the next 5 was over 60K, 2 over 40K and the final folder was over 30K.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


And now our Free-DC points.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,328,821 	1,317,627

*Milestones!*
111frodon passed 300,000
*Chicken_Patty passed 1,200,000*
*dank1983man420 passed 12,000,000*
DRDNA passed 20,000
garyinhere passed 350,000
Maikel205 passed 650,000
*MStenholm passed 5,000,000*
Sinzia passed 2,000


*Members Joining Today*
Sinzia joins as new

Welcome to the team *Sinzia*. 


I'm always amazes to the millions of points that our members obtain and tonight *dank1983man420* is no exception. Congratulations on your 12 million.
The same can be said of *MStenholm* as he passes 5 million. Congrats.
Our third millionaire is *Chicken_Patty* working towards his 2nd million. Kudos.
Next we have *Maikel205*, *garyinhere* and *111frodon* going for their 1st million.
And then finally *DRDNA* and *Sinzia* working on their folding badge.


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 1, 2010)

if all goes well tomorrow i'll be in the 100k club.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> dank1983man420 passed 12,000,000



Monster Milestone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Some very sweet stones tonight, congrats to those big stoners (dan and MS)


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Monster Milestone



+1 for the silent one.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> +1 for the silent one.



+2


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Check it out guys.  We're now officially out-folding HWC.  Over night we've gone from catching them in 4.5 years to 1.5 years.  I think we can reduce that further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Less then 1 year now! Oily and bogmali each uploaded a -bigadv


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Let's gain back the spot they took from us


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> if all goes well tomorrow i'll be in the 100k club.



159k it seems. 

im stoked about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 159k it seems.
> 
> im stoked about it.



You got your whole fleet going for this remarkable day?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2010)

yes sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes sir



Awesome, how much longer you planning on keeping the whole fleet online?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2010)

As long as I can. Megarig has my new place toasty as hell. It's 42f outside and shes by the window and the whole 750 sq. Ft apt is upper 70s f. Mid 80s around lunchtime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> As long as I can. Megarig has my new place toasty as hell. It's 42f outside and shes by the window and the whole 750 sq. Ft apt is upper 70s f. Mid 80s around lunchtime.



Yikes man!  Imagine if you had that rig in my climate, lowest it gets to at njight is like 75ºF  

I know my room mis getting pretty toasty with both of my rigs in it.  I have a 3rd rig coming online this week, I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 2, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 1, 2010 Pie!*







Tonight Fits made his presents felt as he joined our '100K+ folding club'. We had *seven* 100K+, one 90K+, one 70K+ and the last slice of pie went for 40K+.
Taking the cherry tonight was bogmali with 220K+. Our other members of the 100K+ club was Buck, Fitseries3, Oily, TeXBill, msgclb and MStenholm.  
El_Fiendo was over 90K, Hertz over 70K and NastyHabits with 40K+. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


If the same points show up on EOC then I'm sure we set another record.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,734,219 	1,328,821
As of last Free-DC update on Tuesday, November 01, 2010


Rank	Team	Score	Average	Daily Gain	Days to Overtake	Conquest Date
32	Hardware Canucks Forum 	488,795,601	1,175,638	90,475	442.03	Wednesday, January 18, 2012

*Milestones!*
BraveSoul passed 950,000
DRDNA passed 25,000
*El_Fiendo passed 17,000,000*
FIH_The_Don passed 300,000
*Fitseries3 passed 2,500,000*
TwoSheds passed 60,000


I'm amazed again tonight as I see *El_Fiendo* take top honors with his 17 million. Congratulations.
Returning again tonight is *Fitseries3* as he passes 2.5 million. Kudos.
It won't take long before *BraveSoul* will have a folding badge upgrade.
Further back working on his 1st million is *FIH_The_Don*.
And then finally we see *TwoSheds* and *DRDNA* working to obtain their folding badge.


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 2, 2010)

Grats to all stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

This was just an amazing day. 

Great job everyone!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 2, 2010)

EOC has it 1,671,961 points for the day!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2010)

glad i can help.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2010)

Yo, El, great job on 17,000,000!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 2, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> EOC has it 1,671,961 points for the day!



What a day!  TPU the powerhouse folding team!  Awesome results guys.  Congrats to all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 3, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 2, 2010 Pie!*







This is my best guess of what we would have seen on Free-DC if it was up.



bogmali 	150,428
Fitseries3 	132,579
Buck_Nasty 	120,272
msgclb 	111,935
TeXBill 	107,550
Oily_17 	79,535
hertz9753 	69,695
DanMiner 	68,525
sneekypeet 	42,524
KieX 	39,541


A couple things of note is that we had five members with 100K+ and DanMiner taking a slice of pie. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 

---
I believe that I found my error! Again this is unofficial!









bogmali 	150,428
Fitseries3 	132,579
Buck_Nasty 	120,272
msgclb 	111,935
TeXBill 	107,550
NastyHabits 	93,931
Oily_17 	79,535
hertz9753 	69,695
sneekypeet 	42,524
KieX 	39,541


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *Nov 2, 2010 Pie!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/FAH-2010-11-02-Top10-Pie4-10pm-1.jpg
> ...



Eoc has DanMiner at 5,723 for the the day.  Maybe some WCG numbers mixed in?


----------



## msgclb (Nov 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Eoc has DanMiner at 5,723 for the the day.  Maybe some WCG numbers mixed in?



I think one of NastyHabits updates got moved into DanMiner. I knew I should have left this for the pros!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2010)

You better get it right tomorrow  I smell pie with my name on it.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 3, 2010)

Look at the bottom of post #2479 to see what I think is the correct pie/numbers!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2010)

You got it right but for some reason I'm interested in the one for tomorrow


----------



## msgclb (Nov 4, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 3, 2010 Pie!*

Free-DC came to life with the pie showing what I call the 10% solution so I used the Yesterday data to create what I believe is the pie for Nov 3.






This the data I used for the pie.



Buck_Nasty 	197,334
bogmali 	160,397
MStenholm 	116,254
TeXBill 	113,698
msgclb 	111,691
Oily_17 	76,969
Fitseries3 	63,559
hertz9753 	59,897
KieX 	39,528
sneekypeet 	32,998
We had five 100K+ folders. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Here's the team poiints for the last two days.



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,393,879 	1,048,679
It looks like we are closing the gap.


Rank	Team	Score	Average	Daily Gain	Days to Overtake	Conquest Date	Current Date
33	Hardware Canucks Forum 	490,887,370	1,171,061	208,153	190.44	Thursday, May 12, 2011	Wednesday, November 03, 2010

*Milestones!*



2010-11-03 	TwoSheds 	70,000
2010-11-03 	NastyHabits 	9,000,000
2010-11-03 	PhysXerror 	150,000
2010-11-03 	DRDNA 	40,000
2010-11-03 	North_Korea_Nuclear_Program 	3,000
2010-11-03 	ocgmj 	1,000
2010-11-03 	Dustyshiv 	9,500,000
2010-11-03 	Solaris17 	1,700,000
2010-11-03 	TheLaughingMan 	1,200,000
2010-11-03 	Mlee49 	30,000
2010-11-03 	Sinzia 	8,000
2010-11-02 	garyinhere 	400,000
2010-11-02 	hertz9753 	18,000,000
2010-11-02 	Tom_Capper 	20,000
2010-11-02 	Bow 	1,200,000
2010-11-02 	frontfelloff 	60,000
2010-11-02 	TeXBill 	13,000,000

*Members Joining Today*
North_Korea_Nuclear_Program joins as new

I pulled the milestones from the Free-DC database for the last couple of days.
I want to congratulate all the millionaires, those striving to be millionaires and those working towards their folding badge. 


I grabbed the certificates for the millionaires. I'm sure I'll catch the rest of you real soon.






































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2010)

My God that is a lot of Zeroes...Grats to all stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to the numerous stoners of yesterday!

Also congrats to all as a team for the amazing job been done to close the gap on HWC.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 4, 2010)

bogmali said:


> My God that is a lot of Zeroes...Grats to all stoners



+1!  I love to see those zeros.  Though it looks like one of my PC's took some time off.  I was too tired last night to check.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm looking for Gary, Is he in here?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 5, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm looking for Gary, Is he in here?



right here man... what's up?


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 4, 2010 Pie!*







We had four 100K+ folders tonight but I have a sneaky feeling that a lack of -bigadv WUs might be a factor. But still. 
I believe garyinhere got his first slice of pie tonight. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


And the team had over a million points today. 



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,256,092  	1,393,879



Rank	Team	Score	Average	Daily Gain	Days to Overtake	Conquest Date	Current Date
33	Hardware Canucks Forum 	490,887,370	1,171,061	208,153	190.44	Thursday, May 12, 2011	Wednesday, November 03, 2010
33	Hardware Canucks Forum 	491,974,991	1,171,061	208,153	189.64	Thursday, May 12, 2011	Thursday, November 04, 2010

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 350,000
AmalfiMarini passes 40,000
Clarina passes 100
DaMulta passes 700,000
garyinhere passes 450,000
Mlee49 passes 50,000
*Niko084 passes 4,500,000*
TwoSheds passes 80,000


*Members Joining Today*
Clarina joins as new


Welcome to the team *Clarina*. 


First congratulations *Niko084* on your 4.5 million. 
Next we have *DaMulta*, *garyinhere* and *111frodon* on the hunt for their 1st million. 
And then we have *TwoSheds*, *Mlee49*, *AmalfiMarini* and our newest member *Clarina* working towards their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 




































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2010)

Gary, you just got some pie.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 5, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Gary, you just got some pie.



I know!!! I bought a gtx460 today and it's already been shipped from newegg!!! Hopefully i'll stay up their in the pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Amazing job Niko!! ! Huge Stone!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2010)

Congtats to the stoners.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2010)

From my experience EOC has a consistent record of using the same 24 hours with updates every 3 hours. I don't know if you've notice but on the teams user list page we get their final update of the day but the column for 'Points Today' reverts to zero. I've come up with way to get the total points for the day that is if I don't screw the pooch while doing it! Below is the Pie for Nov 4th.







You'll notice that there are some differences between the EOC and Free-DC pie charts. Free-DC usually uses a 24 hour period that doesn't coincided with the EOC midnight to midnight.

Below is the data that I used for the pie. NastyHabits last update of 75K made a big difference. It also gave the team five 100K+ users for yesterday. His 75K will show up on Free-DC's 1st update and will give him the cherry for at least that 1st update.



User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last Points Update	Change Today
bogmali 	125,356	21,091	146,447
Buck_Nasty 	122,055	12,302	134,357
msgclb 	111,929	12,643	124,572
TeXBill 	100,037	16,486	116,523
NastyHabits 	28,009	75,343	103,352
Oily_17 	62,945	11,626	74,571
Fitseries3 	58,645	9,529	68,174
hertz9753 	50,770	10,955	61,725
garyinhere 	31,569	5,402	36,971
KieX 	32,412	3,674	36,086
Any comments?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Any comments?



No.  You are doing a fabulous job.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> From my experience EOC has a consistent record of using the same 24 hours with updates every 3 hours. I don't know if you've notice but on the teams user list page we get their final update of the day but the column for 'Points Today' reverts to zero. I've come up with way to get the total points for the day that is if I don't screw the pooch while doing it! Below is the Pie for Nov 4th.
> 
> 
> You'll notice that there are some differences between the EOC and Free-DC pie charts. Free-DC usually uses a 24 hour period that doesn't coincided with the EOC midnight to midnight.
> ...



Are you indicating that you are thinking about, or have, switched to EOC for your data?  I don't understand why the different stats sites use their local time instead of Stanford's.  Of course, msgclb, you would not like it if you had to wait until 3AM to post pie.

I don't know if I/we understand the amount of work that you put into this.  Please know that your work is appreciated  and its value to team "spirit" is immeasurable. I also need to thank El Fiendo (for the silent treatment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for starting this thread.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you indicating that you are thinking about, or have, switched to EOC for your data?  I don't understand why the different stats sites use their local time instead of Stanford's.  Of course, msgclb, you would not like it if you had to wait until 3AM to post pie.
> 
> I don't know if I/we understand the amount of work that you put into this.  Please know that your work is appreciated  and its value to team "spirit" is immeasurable. I also need to thank El Fiendo (for the silent treatmenthttp://www.majhost.com/gallery/DanElHombre/smilies/couch.gif) for starting this thread.



Decisions, decisions!
I'd keep using the milestones from Free-DC in any case.
I'd also want to hear some support for using EOC for pie before making the change and especially from the chairman of the board.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would actually prefer that you use eoc stats.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Decisions, decisions!
> I'd keep using the milestones from Free-DC in any case.
> I'd also want to hear some support for using EOC for pie before making the change and especially from the chairman of the board.



Free-dc's pie and milestones sure makes your job easier.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 6, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Decisions, decisions!
> I'd keep using the milestones from Free-DC in any case.
> I'd also want to hear some support for using EOC for pie before making the change and especially from the chairman of the board.



EOC stats seem to be more timely and reliable.  I have no objection to you using them.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 6, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 5, 2010 Pie!*







Tonight on Free-DC we had six team members producing 100K+. 
The final four members of our pie club produced from 82K+ down to 67K+. 

Also our team had 18 members with 20K+ and only 3 of them don't sport a Crazy Folding Badge. 


The Free-DC pie is based on a final update the close out at 6 pm CST where the EOC pie below had a closing time of midnight.








User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last Points Update	Change Today
bogmali 	118,905	84,362	203,267
Buck_Nasty 	121,356	19,656	141,012
El_Fiendo 	120,505	1,976	122,481
msgclb 	100,626	18,032	118,658
TeXBill 	97,089	17,173	114,262
MStenholm 	80,825	1,824	82,649
Fitseries3 	67,282	9,515	76,797
Oily_17 	60,055	11,877	71,932
hertz9753 	57,951	7,639	65,590
sneekypeet 	32,230	3,687	35,917

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


The team had a very good day. 



*Free-DC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,496,372  	1,256,092



Rank	Team	Score	Average	Daily Gain	Days to Overtake	Conquest Date	Current Date
33	Hardware Canucks Forum 	490,887,370	1,171,061	208,153	190.44	Thursday, May 12, 2011	Wednesday, November 03, 2010
33	Hardware Canucks Forum 	491,974,991	1,171,061	208,153	189.64	Thursday, May 12, 2011	Thursday, November 04, 2010
33	Hardware Canucks Forum 	493,347,020	1,131,505	229,296	171.61	Monday, April 25, 2011	Friday, November 05, 2010

*Milestones!*
*Chicken_Patty passes 1,300,000*
Clarina passes 9,000
DRDNA passes 50,000
garyinhere passes 500,000
Jstn7477 passes 750,000
*KieX passes 3,500,000*
Mlee49 passes 60,000
Qu4k3r passes 250,000
Sinzia passes 9,000
Tom_Capper passes 25,000
TwoSheds passes 90,000


Tonight we have a long list of stoners.
First we see that *KieX* and *Chicken_Patty* working on their next million. Congratulations to both. 
Next we have a threesome of *Jstn7477*, *garyinhere* and *Qu4k3r* going for their 1st million. 
Then we have *TwoSheds*, *Mlee49*, *DRDNA*, *Tom_Capper*, *Clarina* and *Sinzia* working on their folding badges. 


And now the certificates. 

























































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 6, 2010)

I like it!  Change today is total points for the day.

Maybe call it EOD or end of day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

Woot, soon i'll be at 1.5 million.   That's definitely a start


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woot, soon i'll be at 1.5 million.   That's definitely a start



Awesome dedication to this team and the other... I'm looking forward to catching a few of you guys! Keeps me motivated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Awesome dedication to this team and the other... I'm looking forward to catching a few of you guys! Keeps me motivated



Thanks Gary.  I give it my best shot, although I really owe a lot to the team especially Texbill, all my cards were literally donated by him, including my 3rd rig.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 6, 2010)

yea i owe too... had one card donated and got some awesome deals on others! Went from two ati cards to 5 nvidia cards in one month lol... plus got another 460 coming on monday so i'll be folding like a fool... if i can get my oc's figured out i'll be pumping out some extra ppd's in crunching as well... but i got 4 quad cores going 24/7 right now! 

What i lack in intel's i make up for with amd volume lol... you can quote that if ya want


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> yea i owe too... had one card donated and got some awesome deals on others! Went from two ati cards to 5 nvidia cards in one month lol... plus got another 460 coming on monday so i'll be folding like a fool... if i can get my oc's figured out i'll be pumping out some extra ppd's in crunching as well... but i got 4 quad cores going 24/7 right now!
> 
> What i lack in intel's i make up for with amd volume lol... you can quote that if ya want



That's awesome bro, you are becoming a powerhouse in both F@H and WCG.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 6, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I like it!  Change today is total points for the day.
> 
> Maybe call it EOD or end of day





User Name	12 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
bogmali 	87,294	0	87,294
msgclb 	62,115	0	62,115
Buck_Nasty 	56,261	0	56,261
TeXBill 	53,261	0	53,261
Oily_17 	35,212	0	35,212
hertz9753 	34,762	0	34,762
Fitseries3 	27,830	0	27,830
sneekypeet 	20,194	0	20,194
KieX 	19,304	0	19,304
garyinhere 	18,632	0	18,632
This is how I've changed the headings. In reality it well be 9 pm and the last update at 12 am.
Anybody have any comments against using EOC for pie?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 6, 2010)

You're doing a great job Msgclb so it doesn't matter which database you pull it from, it's just a matter of which timezone is/was used. Me personally I like EOC's


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You're doing a great job Msgclb so it doesn't matter which database you pull it from, it's just a matter of which timezone is/was used. Me personally I like EOC's



Got to agree....Msgclb, you are doing a fantastic job of updating the Pie.

As for a preference - I usually look at EOC's stats, just because they seem more reliable/on time.

Whichever you choose is great, keep up the good work


----------



## msgclb (Nov 7, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 6, 2010 Pie!*

Starting tonight I will be using EOC data for pie.







The team had four members producing 100K+ using either stats. 
On Free-DC bogmali would have 200K+ while on EOC today he has to settle for 160K+. This is because of the different times EOC and Free-DC close for the day.

Today EOC's date of last work unit from Stanford was 2010-11-06 20:12:08. This is what I have for the EOC 12 am member points.
Tonight I'm listing the Top 20.



User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
bogmali 	145,209	16,562	161,771
msgclb 	94,365	11,211	105,576
Buck_Nasty 	97,020	5,065	102,085
TeXBill 	91,297	9,679	100,976
hertz9753 	59,536	7,239	66,775
Oily_17 	58,524	5,802	64,326
Fitseries3 	50,910	0	50,910
sneekypeet 	33,079	5,485	38,564
NastyHabits 	33,145	4,814	37,959
garyinhere 	32,047	4,943	36,990
KieX 	31,238	2,762	34,000
dank1983man420 	25,577	4,307	29,884
newtekie1 	27,046	2,331	29,377
Niko084 	23,819	3,256	27,075
El_Fiendo 	25,196	1,482	26,678
Chicken_Patty 	18,226	2,713	20,939
111frodon 	18,643	353	18,996
theonedub 	15,886	2,318	18,204
MStenholm 	15,288	2,825	18,113
Solaris17 	13,206	1,976	15,182

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We lost some steam today as compared to HWC but that still deserves a .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,174,801  	1,470,473
HWC 	1,331,421  	1,317,145
So that means we lost some ground to HWC.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,414,254 	-156,263 	07.17.11, 5am / 8.4 Months

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 400,000
Clarina passes 10,000
dark2099 passes 850,000
DRDNA passes 60,000
DriedFrogPills passes 60,000
Mlee49 passes 80,000
Sinzia passes 10,000
*theonedub passes 5,500,000*
*TwoSheds passes 100,000*


Tonight *TwoSheds* has obtained the required 100K and his folding badge.
We also have *theonedub* working towards his next million. 
Next we see *dark2099* and *111frodon* going for their 1st million. 
Finally we have *Mlee49*, *DRDNA*, *DriedFrogPills*, *Sinzia* and *Clarina* working on their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 















































Congratulations all.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2010)

6 million is just around the corner, if I get my 450 or 460 I will get there a lot faster


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm sure you've all heard about Lance Armstrong, the Tour de France and his 7 yellow jerseys.  What you probably haven't heard about is the Red Lantern.  The Red Lantern is awarded to the guy who finishes last.  It's a considered an honor. 

Today I'd like to honor our own Red Lantern, DriedFrogPills.  A special congratulations on his milestone.  Well done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

First off, congrats to all stoners. 

2nd of all, I won't expect HWC to just sit there and watch us overtake them.  I am sure they will bring the heat and give it a run, so that means we gotta continue to increase our output and keep going at it strong.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for the top 20 chart.  I like it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Thank you for the top 20 chart.  I like it.



Same here


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2010)

Top 20 with 15K PPD ...it _sure_ is hard to get Pie in this team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Top 20 with 15K PPD ...it _sure_ is hard to get Pie in this team



yep, and like I always say, that's a good thing!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2010)

As always msgclb makes this thread interesting and fresh. Way to go bro!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 7, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm sure you've all heard about Lance Armstrong, the Tour de France and his 7 yellow jerseys.  What you probably haven't heard about is the Red Lantern.  The Red Lantern is awarded to the guy who finishes last.  It's a considered an honor.
> 
> Today I'd like to honor our own Red Lantern, DriedFrogPills.  A special congratulations on his milestone.  Well done.



I've never heard of such a thing. My Google search turned up that the Iditarod sled dog race that has given this award to their last place finisher since 1973.

I finally found the Lanternes Rouges of the Tour de France. It seems this has been given since 1903.

It seems that many riders would compete to finish last rather than in the back of the pack. That's something I would discourage here!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 7, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've never heard of such a thing. My Google search turned up that the Iditarod sled dog race that has given this award to their last place finisher since 1973.
> 
> I finally found the Lanternes Rouges of the Tour de France. It seems this has been given since 1903.
> 
> ...



It was not my intention to encourage low production by any means.  I just wanted to honor *all* who fold, no matter how low their production.  DriedFrogPills doesn't churn out much, but continues week in and week out to fold.

As for the Lanternes Rouge, it was never an official award.  Today the official race organization actively discourages it.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 8, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 7, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.







The team had five members producing 100K+ today. 

Tonight Top 20 listing.



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	136,369	19,521	155,890
2	TeXBill 	110,537	12,441	122,978
3	Buck_Nasty 	94,685	18,418	113,103
4	msgclb 	98,268	10,299	108,567
5	NastyHabits 	101,447	6,403	107,850
6	hertz9753 	64,829	6,269	71,098
7	Fitseries3 	61,111	9,530	70,641
8	Oily_17 	60,903	9,214	70,117
9	111frodon 	39,710	6,473	46,183
10	sneekypeet 	39,567	5,524	45,091
11	KieX 	33,952	5,485	39,437
12	garyinhere 	33,504	5,282	38,786
13	newtekie1 	24,877	6,971	31,848
14	dank1983man420 	27,783	2,901	30,684
15	Niko084 	26,386	3,674	30,060
16	MStenholm 	20,141	2,825	22,966
17	Chicken_Patty 	19,294	2,563	21,857
18	theonedub 	17,737	2,331	20,068
19	El_Fiendo 	15,257	988	16,245
20	Solaris17 	13,086	1,840	14,926

Congratulations to all pie club members. 



We came out on top today and that does deserve a .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,356,691  	1,174,801
HWC 	1,232,135  	1,331,421
The second line is today so we gained some ground on HWC.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,414,254 	-156,263 	07.17.11, 5am / 8.4 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,289,698 	-167,049 	07.01.11, 4am / 7.8 Months

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 450,000
DRDNA passes 70,000
*Fitseries3 passes 3,000,000*
garyinhere passes 550,000
*hat passes 1,700,000*
Maikel205 passes 700,000
ocgmj passes 2,000
Sinzia passes 25,000


Tonight we have *Fitseries3* taking top honors with his 3 million. 
Also we have *hat* working on his next million. 
Working towards their 1st million we see *Maikel205*, *garyinhere* and *111frodon*. 
Finally we have *DRDNA*, *Sinzia* and *ocgmj* working on their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 9, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 8, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.







Four of our team members produced 100K+ today. 
Look at TeXBill just missing the cherry. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	129,120	14,251	143,371
2	TeXBill 	124,895	16,083	140,978
3	Oily_17 	122,321	8,992	131,313
4	msgclb 	84,782	19,939	104,721
5	Buck_Nasty 	77,228	11,931	89,159
6	Fitseries3 	61,127	13,879	75,006
7	hertz9753 	38,364	7,153	45,517
8	sneekypeet 	37,626	6,436	44,062
9	111frodon 	40,964	1,913	42,877
10	KieX 	33,978	5,498	39,476
11	NastyHabits 	33,122	4,324	37,446
12	garyinhere 	31,566	3,750	35,316
13	dank1983man420 	27,198	2,901	30,099
14	newtekie1 	25,872	3,243	29,115
15	Niko084 	21,720	3,256	24,976
16	MStenholm 	17,907	2,838	20,745
17	theonedub 	17,812	2,318	20,130
18	Chicken_Patty 	16,305	2,903	19,208
19	El_Fiendo 	15114	2,118	17,232
20	PowderedSugar 	13,119	988	14,107

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


HWC came back with about the same points as we produced yesterday but our production dropped.  The points do deserve a .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,296,290  	1,356,691
HWC 	1,351,315  	1,232,135
The third line is today and it show the ground we lost to HWC.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,414,254 	-156,263 	07.17.11, 5am / 8.4 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,289,698 	-167,049 	07.01.11, 4am / 7.8 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,344,723 	-92,356 	01.09.12, 12am / 1.2 Years

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 500,000
*bogmali passes 50,000,000*
Devon_Guse passes 200
DRDNA passes 80,000
garyinhere passes 600,000
*Mlee49 passes 100,000*
*phoenix passes 1,800,000*
Sinzia passes 30,000
Tom_Capper passes 30,000

*Members Joining Today*
Devon_Guse joins as new

Welcome to the team *Devon_Guse*. 


This afternoon I found that the TPU forum was down with a 502 Bad Gateway error. 
My theory is that bogmali’s 50 million crashed the server. I’m sure there’s a better exclamation but the fact is that the two exceptional events occurred at the same time. 
Congratulations *bogmali*. 

Another notable accomplishment is *Mlee49* obtaining the required 100,000 points for his folding badge. Congrats. 

Next we have *phoenix* closing in on his 2nd million. 
Also we have *garyinhere* and *111frodon* working towards their 1st million. 
Finally working on their folding badge we have *DRDNA*, *Sinzia*, *Tom_Capper* and our newest member *Devon_Guse*. 


And now the certificates. 









































Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2010)

Way to go Bogmali! 

Way to go to all the other stoners, especially Mlee49 on your Folding Badge.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 9, 2010)

> Look at TeXBill just missing the cherry.


The only reason why I'm up to second is because Buck is not up to speed with his fermi folding farm.
Once that happens I will be back to fourth or fifth. I'm not complaining about getting second or being knocked back a few spots. 
Buck the team needs you back with all of the PPD you can do. 
Let's cheer Buck on and hope he gets all of his problems fixed ASAP..


----------



## bogmali (Nov 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This afternoon I found that the TPU forum was down with a 502 Bad Gateway error. My theory is that bogmali’s 50 million crashed the server.



I tried clicking this thread but somehow I accidentally clicked on the GTX580 review  and then all I see next is a bunch of white letters across a blue screen 

So the 502 bad getaway ensued once I got the connection reestablished So I decided to text a couple of peeps on here to see if they were having the same issues, one replied saying "I can get into TPU just fine on my phone":shadedshu while the other replied asking "is this CP?" 

Thanks Msgclb


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2010)

Finally got my F@H rig up and running again! Two GTX285's, and an i7 with -bigadv. 
Tomorrow, I'll be setting up another rig for folding, with an E7200 and a 9800GT.
Will be leaving my rigs on all day saturday (while the missus is away  ) so maybe I'll finally get a slice of the pie.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 10, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 9, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.







Tonight we had three team members that produced 100K+ and one of them had a 200K+ day. Buck also had a near miss. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	128,935	86,184	215,119
2	TeXBill 	115,476	13,630	129,106
3	msgclb 	103,842	10,730	114,572
4	Buck_Nasty 	85,940	11,768	97,708
5	Oily_17 	71,382	9,442	80,824
6	Fitseries3 	56,952	9,092	66,044
7	sneekypeet 	38,564	5,511	44,075
8	KieX 	36,727	5,498	42,225
9	NastyHabits 	34,078	5,776	39,854
10	garyinhere 	31,585	5,606	37,191
11	111frodon 	29,682	4,244	33,926
12	newtekie1 	28,295	3,687	31,982
13	Niko084 	25,256	5,000	30,256
14	dank1983man420 	24,592	4,361	28,953
15	hertz9753 	19,560	5,473	25,033
16	MStenholm 	20,007	3,813	23,820
17	Chicken_Patty 	19,465	1,866	21,331
18	El_Fiendo 	17527	3,458	20,985
19	theonedub 	17,341	2,318	19,659
20	erocker 	12,846	1,837	14,683

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


While we beat HWC we didn't produce enough to make up for yesterday. .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,310,230  	1,296,290
HWC 	1,170,537  	1,351,315
The third line is today and it show that we lost ground although we had a better day than HWC.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,289,698 	-167,049 	07.01.11, 4am / 7.8 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,344,723 	-92,356 	01.09.12, 12am / 1.2 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,205,030 	-68,779 	06.02.12, 12am / 1.6 Years

*Milestones!*
ArmoredCavalry passes 250,000
DRDNA passes 90,000
erocker passes 350,000
garyinhere passes 650,000
Nick259 passes 250,000
ocgmj passes 3,000
*sneekypeet passes 6,500,000*
*thoughtdisorder passes 2,000,000*
tofu_TPU passes 250,000


Top honors tonight go to *sneekypeet* for his 6.5 million. Congratulations. 
Next we have *thoughtdisorder* reaching his 2nd million that comes with an upgrade in his folding badge. 
We have a large group working towards their 1st million that include *garyinhere*, *erocker*, *ArmoredCavalry*, *tofu_TPU* and *Nick259*. 
Finally we have *DRDNA* nearing the required points for his folding badge and *ocgmj* that is just starting the journey.


And now the certificates. 















































Congratulations all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats to all 'stoners.  A special  to all the guys working on that first million.  You've helped TPU kick it up a notch.  Somedays we double our output of just a few months ago.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay Guys, My rigs back in Dubai are online. The network issue has been resolved. Im crunchin and folding full throttle though on stock.

PS3 in India is folding for Team TPU!!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 11, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 10, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight the team had five 100K+ members with Buck coming in with 200K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	232,533	12,149	244,682
2	bogmali 	114,247	10,626	124,873
3	TeXBill 	111,305	8,246	119,551
4	El_Fiendo 	112,520	6,058	118,578
5	msgclb 	107,030	9,063	116,093
6	Fitseries3 	72,570	11,348	83,918
7	Oily_17 	60,231	6,968	67,199
8	hertz9753 	55,018	7,243	62,261
9	garyinhere 	33,405	7,680	41,085
10	NastyHabits 	32,807	3,981	36,788
11	newtekie1 	32,074	3,661	35,735
12	Dustyshiv 	29,276	5,868	35,144
13	sneekypeet 	33,014	1,837	34,851
14	KieX 	30,677	1,298	31,975
15	Niko084 	26,527	5,013	31,540
16	111frodon 	27,660	1,482	29,142
17	dank1983man420 	24,899	2,524	27,423
18	MStenholm 	21,041	2,780	23,821
19	Chicken_Patty 	17,395	2,487	19,882
20	theonedub 	15854	494	16,348

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We did a great job today. I hope we can keep this up with these new WUs. .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,502,142  	1,310,230
HWC 	1,198,316  	1,170,537
The forth line is today and it show that we almost got back to where we were two days ago.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,289,698 	-167,049 	07.01.11, 4am / 7.8 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,344,723 	-92,356 	01.09.12, 12am / 1.2 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	39,205,030 	-68,779 	06.02.12, 12am / 1.6 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	38,901,204 	-90,864 	01.13.12, 3am / 1.2 Years

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 550,000
*Chicken_Patty passes 1,400,000*
Devon_Guse passes 500


Congratulations *Chicken_Patty* on reaching 1.4 million. 
Next we have *111frodon* that is working on his 1st million. 
And then we have *Devon_Guse* returning adding points towards his folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 12, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 11, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight we had six 100K+ members with fits leading with 150K+ and NastyHabits fulfilling his desire to join our imaginary club. 
Even more incredible is that we had a member with 50K+ and another with 40K+ that found they came up short in their desire to get a piece of pie. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Fitseries3 	142,466	15,771	158,237
2	msgclb 	116,381	15,439	131,820
3	Buck_Nasty 	107,583	16,922	124,505
4	TeXBill 	110,736	12,029	122,765
5	bogmali 	105,973	14,210	120,183
6	NastyHabits 	94,830	6,201	101,031
7	Oily_17 	75,234	6,054	81,288
8	hertz9753 	50,535	3,952	54,487
9	garyinhere 	48,147	6,079	54,226
10	El_Fiendo 	52,201	1,482	53,683
11	sneekypeet 	46,971	4,573	51,544
12	KieX 	41,601	4,612	46,213
13	newtekie1 	34,574	3,319	37,893
14	Dustyshiv 	31,561	4,307	35,868
15	Niko084 	26,067	3,687	29,754
16	Solaris17 	21,717	2,227	23,944
17	dank1983man420 	20,613	3,274	23,887
18	theonedub 	19930	3,090	23,020
19	MStenholm 	18,767	3,041	21,808
20	111frodon 	20,264	1,412	21,676

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We did better that yesterday but HWC nearly match our production. .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,535,470  	1,502,142
HWC 	1,526,598  	1,198,316
The second line is today and even though our production exceeded HWC they extended their lead.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	38,901,204 	-90,864 	01.13.12, 3am / 1.2 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	38,892,332 	-74,090 	04.19.12, 10pm / 1.4 Years

*Milestones!*
DaMulta passes 750,000
*DRDNA passes 100,000*
garyinhere passes 750,000
*NastyHabits passes 9,500,000*
Qu4k3r passes 300,000
Sinzia passes 40,000
*Solaris17 passes 1,800,000*
*TeXBill passes 14,000,000*


Tonight we see *TeXBill* topping the charts with his 14 million. Congratulations. 
We also have *NastyHabits* that is one step away from making it 10 million. 
And also *Solaris17* that is a couple of steps form 2 million. 
Tonight we see that *DRDNA* has obtained his required 100,000 points for his folding badge. 
Next we have our group that is working towards their 1st million that include *DaMulta*, *garyinhere* and *Qu4k3r*. 
Finally we have *Sinzia* working on his folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2010)

Top 20 all >20,000 PPD!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2010)

Grats to all.......especially Bill.......


----------



## msgclb (Nov 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Top 20 all >20,000 PPD!



I didn't notice that last night or early this morning but we had 21 with > 20,000 PPD!



21	Chicken_Patty 	19,315	988	20,303


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> ...Next we have our group that is working towards their 1st million that include *DaMulta*, *garyinhere* and *Qu4k3r*.


I think I'll join the club of millionaires in 3 months


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I think I'll join the club of millionaires in 3 months



We can never have enough members.  Party will be thrown upon your joining.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I didn't notice that last night or early this morning but we had 21 with > 20,000 PPD!
> 
> 
> 
> 21	Chicken_Patty 	19,315	988	20,303



I have a rig that is down because of HDD issues, if not this would be much more clear at an earlier time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 12, 2010)

i've got a big wu uploading here in a bit. probably in time for the last update of the day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> We can never have enough members.  Party will be thrown upon your joining.



*Party @ NastyHabit's house!!!!!!*


----------



## msgclb (Nov 13, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 12, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight Fits again grabs the cherry with his 200K+. He was one of five 100K+ members. 
We see that bogmali took that 2nd slice of pie with 180K+. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Fitseries3 	197,225	19,307	216,532
2	bogmali 	168,374	18,393	186,767
3	msgclb 	116,563	16,942	133,505
4	TeXBill 	109,152	19,123	128,275
5	Buck_Nasty 	114,216	13,510	127,726
6	Oily_17 	60,285	7,626	67,911
7	sneekypeet 	35,867	1,837	37,704
8	Dustyshiv 	32,006	4,970	36,976
9	NastyHabits 	32,689	3,876	36,565
10	hertz9753 	31,829	4,446	36,275
11	111frodon 	27,025	3,274	30,299
12	El_Fiendo 	26,432	3,458	29,890
13	Solaris17 	23,987	5,505	29,492
14	newtekie1 	26,620	1,824	28,444
15	Niko084 	24,677	3,202	27,879
16	garyinhere 	18,571	4,307	22,878
17	Chicken_Patty 	18,163	2,981	21,144
18	MStenholm 	18510	1,976	20,486
19	Beertintedgoggles 	17,290	2,470	19,760
20	theonedub 	16,526	3,183	19,709

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Our production was better than HWC although we didn't match yesterday's points. .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,447,306  	1,535,470
HWC 	1,369,441  	1,526,598
While we narrowed the points difference with HWC it wasn't enough to decrease the overtake time.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	38,814,467 	-63,309 	07.18.12, 2am / 1.7 Years

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 600,000
berwick53 passes 100
*BraveSoul passes 1,000,000*
*Fitseries3 passes 3,500,000*
*MStenholm passes 5,500,000*
Sinzia passes 50,000
TwoSheds passes 150,000


*Members Joining Today*
*berwick53* joins as new

Welcome to the team. 

First, I want to congratulate *BraveSoul* as our newest millionaire and an upgrade to his folding badge. 
We also have *MStenholm* and *Fitseries3* working on their 6th and 4th million. 
Next we have *111frodon* and *TwoSheds* working on their 1st million. 
And finally we see that *Sinzia* and our newest member *berwick53* working on their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 































Congratulations all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow im super stoked! Thats my highest daily contribution yet. im surprised bog or buck didnt take top spot though.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> I'm surprised bog or buck didnt take top spot though.




Have another -bigadv that just loaded and not make the EOC update cutoff. 

Good going man, we try to spread the wealth from the time to time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

Amazing job guys, keep up the spectacular work


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Wow im super stoked! Thats my highest daily contribution yet. im surprised bog or buck didnt take top spot though.


You earned that spot for Friday, but I'll give you a run for it today! Nice job man.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Wow im super stoked! Thats my highest daily contribution yet. im surprised bog or buck didnt take top spot though.



Way to go Fits!  Looks like you are going to join the million a week club.  I'm happy if I make a million a month.

Cudos to our newest millionaire club member and all other 'stoners.


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> First, I want to congratulate BraveSoul as our newest millionaire and an upgrade to his folding badge.





NastyHabits said:


> Cudos to our newest millionaire club member and all other 'stoners.



appreciate it    ,,,wasnt as easy as i thought it would be,,takes a while
_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## msgclb (Nov 14, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 13, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight we have the B & b folders each producing 200K+. 
Along with Buck's and bolmali's combined 500K we had a total of five members with 100K+. 
We had NastyHabits return while TeXBill fell short.

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	240,877	15,079	255,956
2	bogmali 	229,850	14,817	244,667
3	msgclb 	112,145	18,268	130,413
4	Fitseries3 	105,773	5,686	111,459
5	NastyHabits 	34,545	74,635	109,180
6	TeXBill 	84,179	11,682	95,861
7	Oily_17 	63,245	9,952	73,197
8	hertz9753 	37,202	3,952	41,154
9	garyinhere 	34,043	4,663	38,706
10	El_Fiendo 	30,935	3,458	34,393
11	Dustyshiv 	29,274	4,115	33,389
12	sneekypeet 	29,353	1,850	31,203
13	newtekie1 	24,512	4,101	28,613
14	111frodon 	22,231	4,957	27,188
15	dank1983man420 	23,906	3,274	27,180
16	Solaris17 	23,926	2,051	25,977
17	MStenholm 	17852	2,780	20,632
18	Chicken_Patty 	16,520	2,360	18,880
19	theonedub 	16,128	2,286	18,414
20	Niko084 	16,025	2,344	18,369

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


While both teams did better than yesterday we cut into HWC's point lead. .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,603,434  	1,447,306
HWC 	1,547,731   	1,369,441
The efforts today also made a difference in our overtake of HWC.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	38,814,467 	-63,309 	07.18.12, 2am / 1.7 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	38,758,764 	-93,642 	01.01.12, 9pm / 1.1 Years

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 650,000
berwick53 passes 200
*garyinhere passes 800,000*
Maikel205 passes 750,000
ocgmj passes 4,000
popswala passes 600,000
roast passes 150,000
Sinzia passes 60,000
tofu_TPU passes 300,000

Looking at the above stoners you'll see that there are six members working to earn a folding badge that reflects that they have reached 1 million.
Leading this group we have *garyinhere* closely followed by *Maikel205*, *111frodon*, *popswala*, *tofu_TPU* and *roast*. Congratulation to all of you. 
And then finally we have *Sinzia*, *ocgmj* and *berwick53* working on their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrat's to all Stoners. The team has been doing a Phenomenal job lately. Keep up the great folding!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

Amazing job all!  

Looks like Fits just had by far his best week ever


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Amazing job all!
> 
> Looks like Fits just had by far his best week ever



...monstrous week!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2010)

Alright boys and girls.  We had a 10 million point week!  We also went up a position on the teams list.  (From 33 to 32).  Awesome job everyone.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Alright boys and girls.  We had a 10 million point week!  We also went up a position on the teams list.  (From 33 to 32).  Awesome job everyone.


Woot! Way to fold Guy's!!! Time for that party @ Gary's place! Let's make it a Lan-Party, but bring your own extension cords.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

guys, where's el fiendo?  Haven't seen him around for a while....


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot! Way to fold Guy's!!! Time for that party @ Gary's place! Let's make it a Lan-Party, but bring your own extension cords.



You're all welcome.  Beer will be served.  But we'll have to hire a huge generator.  My ancient 15 amp circuits can barely handle me.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 15, 2010)

I was hoping he was talking about ANOTHER Gary lol ... i can't accommodate!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> You're all welcome.  Beer will be served.  But we'll have to hire a huge generator.  My ancient 15 amp circuits can barely handle me.


I know you have a Balcony/Patio. What is the weight rating?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow...that's wild!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You earned that spot for Friday, but I'll give you a run for it today! Nice job man.



got you again today.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 15, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 14, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight we have Fits producing 200K+ and taking a big slice of cherry pie. 
Along with Fits we again have five members with 100K+. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Fitseries3 	191,474	15,808	207,282
2	msgclb 	134,109	20,081	154,190
3	Buck_Nasty 	118,276	15,326	133,602
4	TeXBill 	111,119	17,779	128,898
5	bogmali 	96,228	16,092	112,320
6	Oily_17 	59,701	7,626	67,327
7	hertz9753 	34,571	7,249	41,820
8	sneekypeet 	35,828	5,511	41,339
9	newtekie1 	33,034	5,925	38,959
10	garyinhere 	33,528	5,308	38,836
11	Dustyshiv 	33,147	4,463	37,610
12	NastyHabits 	32,198	4,383	36,581
13	dank1983man420 	24,400	3,274	27,674
14	KieX 	23,881	3,674	27,555
15	El_Fiendo 	24,020	2,700	26,720
16	111frodon 	21,528	2,780	24,308
17	Solaris17 	21,890	706	22,596
18	Beertintedgoggles 	18,395	2,612	21,007
19	Chicken_Patty 	17,412	2,487	19,899
20	theonedub 	17,426	1,792	19,218

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


While the team had less points than yesterday we still cut into HWC's lead. .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,449,433  	1,603,434
HWC 	1,229,520   	1,547,731
We are now behind HWC and 12 months from an overtake but we can make that sooner if we increase the 'Points Diff'. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	38,814,467 	-63,309 	07.18.12, 2am / 1.7 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	38,758,764 	-93,642 	01.01.12, 9pm / 1.1 Years
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,538,851 	-107,263 	11.09.11, 7am / 12 Months

*Milestones!*
*Bow passes 1,300,000*
*DanMiner passes 9,000,000*
garyinhere passes 850,000
Luke_stone passes 550,000
Sinzia passes 70,000


Tonight we have *DanMiner* coming in with 9 million. Congratulations. 
We also have *Bow* working towards his 2nd million. 
Next we have *garyinhere* and *Luke_stone* closing in on their 1st million. 
Finally tonight only *Sinzia* returns on his quest for his folding badge. 
By the way, *Luke_stone* welcome back.


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 16, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 15, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight bogmali got one of those big WUs in the final update to grab the cherry. 
The team had four members with 100K+ tonight. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	91,716	70,395	162,111
2	msgclb 	123,087	7,662	130,749
3	Oily_17 	121,219	9,092	130,311
4	Buck_Nasty 	104,737	5,816	110,553
5	El_Fiendo 	85,153	3,835	88,988
6	TeXBill 	78,404	9,792	88,196
7	Fitseries3 	75,661	9,041	84,702
8	newtekie1 	36,863	3,948	40,811
9	hertz9753 	34,961	3,458	38,419
10	NastyHabits 	32,241	3,274	35,515
11	Dustyshiv 	31,229	4,262	35,491
12	111frodon 	32,419	2,286	34,705
13	garyinhere 	30,009	3,274	33,283
14	dank1983man420 	22,538	3,274	25,812
15	KieX 	21,212	2,596	23,808
16	Niko084 	20,117	1,792	21,909
17	Beertintedgoggles 	18,010	2,964	20,974
18	theonedub 	12,234	8,239	20,473
19	Chicken_Patty 	16,674	1,482	18,156
20	sneekypeet 	14,390	2,223	16,613

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


The team lost ground as compared to yesterday but we still managed to stay ahead of HWC by about the same points. .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,351,369  	1,449,433
HWC 	1,121,368   	1,229,520

We again cut the time to overtake HWC and this time from 12 months to less than 9 months. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,538,851 	-107,263 	11.09.11, 7am / 12 Months
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,308,850 	-147,982 	08.01.11, 9pm / 8.6 Months

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 700,000
*Chicken_Patty passes 1,500,000*
erocker passes 400,000
*Fitseries3 passes 4,000,000*
*Solaris17 passes 1,900,000*


*Fitseries3* returns tonight coming in with his 4 million. Congratulations. 
Next we have *Solaris17* and *Chicken_Patty* going for their next million. 
And then we have *111frodon* and *erocker* working towards their 1st million. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2010)

megarig tripped the breaker today. i spent a good hour making sure shes ok and swapped the 15amp breaker for a 20amp and isolated her on the circuit.

congrats to all


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 16, 2010)

A particularly nice group of 'stones tonight.  Congratulations everyone.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 17, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 16, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






While I've seen reports of havoc caused by winds in the Northwest and Southeast I see that Buck recovered to take the cherry. 
So even thou bogmali wasn't able to overcome his storms the team still had five members with 100K+ tonight. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	162,931	10,328	173,259
2	Fitseries3 	142,175	0	142,175
3	TeXBill 	104,156	13,891	118,047
4	msgclb 	105,791	11,520	117,311
5	NastyHabits 	101,636	4,849	106,485
6	El_Fiendo 	88,497	3,317	91,814
7	Oily_17 	52,492	12,797	65,289
8	sneekypeet 	35,958	3,894	39,852
9	Dustyshiv 	34,345	5,392	39,737
10	hertz9753 	32,255	3,458	35,713
11	garyinhere 	32,614	2,780	35,394
12	bogmali 	29,670	5,192	34,862
13	newtekie1 	28,521	3,894	32,415
14	Niko084 	23,948	3,144	27,092
15	KieX 	18,172	2,596	20,768
16	Beertintedgoggles 	18,563	1,976	20,539
17	Chicken_Patty 	17,058	3,045	20,103
18	dank1983man420 	18,602	787	19,389
19	111frodon 	14,361	1,624	15,985
20	theonedub 	15,048	494	15,542

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We managed to stay ahead of HWC by about the same points. .



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,348,439  	1,351,369
HWC 	1,122,058   	1,121,368

In the last three days we have cut the months to overtake HWC from 12, to less than 9 and now less than 8. This math isn't going to work much longer. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,538,851 	-107,263 	11.09.11, 7am / 12 Months
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,308,850 	-147,982 	08.01.11, 9pm / 8.6 Months
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,082,469 	-160,366 	07.12.11, 11am / 7.9 Months

*Milestones!*
DaMulta passed 800,000
garyinhere passed 900,000
*hat passed 1,800,000*
ocgmj passed 5,000
PhysXerror passed 200,000
popswala passed 650,000
*qamulek passed 100,000*
sphizx passed 100


*Members Joining Today*
sphizx joins as new

Welcome to the team *sphizx*. 

First, tonight we have *qamulek* that has now got his 100,000 points and his folding badge. Congratulations. 
Next *hat* returns closing in on his 2nd million. 
And then we have *garyinhere* nearing his 1st million along with *DaMulta*, *popswala* and *PhysXerror* with the same goal. 
Finally we have *ocgmj* and *sphizx* working on their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 17, 2010)

Grats to all Stoners


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopefully there will be a 250,000 certificate for me today or tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2010)

Great job everyone.  I should be adding some PPD shortly when I receive my 250's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2010)

bogmali said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101117/I'll Be Back.jpg
> 
> Grats to all Stoners


Lol, nice one Bogi


Congrats to all stoners and a team that has gained much strength in the last 4 weeks!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 18, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 17, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.







I had to double check my numbers but I couldn't find any errors. I can only come to the conclusion that some of you are having problems.
As you all can see I held off TeXBill for the  cherry. 
So for the record only msgclb and TexBill had 100K+ tonight although Buck was close. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	116,029	10,258	126,287
2	TeXBill 	117,815	3,421	121,236
3	Buck_Nasty 	85,346	10,936	96,282
4	bogmali 	77,378	10,316	87,694
5	Fitseries3 	64,856	21,606	86,462
6	Oily_17 	56,763	6,548	63,311
7	sneekypeet 	37,642	5,192	42,834
8	Dustyshiv 	34,159	4,413	38,572
9	newtekie1 	25,227	8,076	33,303
10	hertz9753 	28,739	4,170	32,909
11	Niko084 	25,246	2,286	27,532
12	garyinhere 	19,460	2,780	22,240
13	NastyHabits 	18,514	2,767	21,281
14	Chicken_Patty 	18,170	2,815	20,985
15	111frodon 	20,811	0	20,811
16	KieX 	18,172	2,596	20,768
17	dank1983man420 	17,868	2,780	20,648
18	theonedub 	18,850	1,792	20,642
19	MStenholm 	15,266	2,596	17,862
20	Beertintedgoggles 	12,831	3,458	16,289

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We lost a lot of ground to HWC tonight. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,098,610  	1,348,439
HWC 	1,289,242   	1,122,058

Our overtake of HWC really took a hit but I bet it's only a temporary.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,082,469 	-160,366 	07.12.11, 11am / 7.9 Months
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,273,101 	-89,729 	01.18.12, 12pm / 1.2 Years

*Milestones!*
berwick53 passed 500
*Qu4k3r passed 350,000*
sphizx passed 500
TwoSheds passed 200,000
[H] passed 1,000


*Members Joining Today*
[H] joins as new

Welcome to the team *[H]*. 


Tonight we have *Qu4k3r* and *TwoSheds* working towards their 1st million. 
Next we see *[H]*, *berwick53* and *sphizx* working on their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 

I try to catch the certificates at 1,000 points. When I looked up [H] I kept getting 0 points for '[H]%40RD5TUFF'. I finally edited the address bar and got the certificate below.

















Congratulations all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 18, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Our overtake of HWC really took a hit but I bet it's only a temporary.



I was part of our lower output.  Looks like one or more of my machines took a dump yesterday.    My output will be down at least 'til I get home and see what happened.  Didn't catch 'til I got to work today.  (I went out with my boss from New York last night.  Prime Rib dinner, yumm.)


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2010)

Nursing folding rigs is not always easy. I hope that the rips were good. We will make up for your "absence" today but don't let it happen again


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2010)

sorru iv dropped out of the top 20 my system has been going hay wire i should have her back up and normal within the next day or 2.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 18, 2010)

I started folding on the 470






F@H!!! 

12,000ppd stock, 60c loads!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 18, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I started folding on the 470
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101118/Capture060.jpg
> 
> ...



Not bad at all.  Especially considering you're working on a 1298.  You should get @2000 more on a 9xx WU.  Way to go!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 18, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Not bad at all.  Especially considering you're working on a 1298.  You should get @2000 more on a 9xx WU.  Way to go!



Yeh im at 12,050 just cruse control on the same WU. 

I feel like bumping the clocks up to 700 core, but im afraid of burning out my GTX 470 over time.
\
I have a feeling these fermi cards are dying from stress pretty quickly. In less then a year quickly 

And compared to my old GTX 260 cards, I am pleased. I got 6,500-7,500 ppd with the GTX 260's.

Im getting, Technically double that of 1 GTX 260 card in my rig with a semi crusty WU, and at good temps to. This GTX 470 just pushes threw it all.

Soon, Im putting in more cash for some dual 470 action.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 19, 2010)

grabbed another 460 for my folding rigs....


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2010)

Yey, just cracked 250,000!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 19, 2010)

Another day and I will be over 15,000,000. The millions are going by quick...We have to be making up ground on HWC...


----------



## msgclb (Nov 19, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 18, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.








Tonight our group of 100K+ folders increased to six. 
bogmali went to the top with 190K+ to take the cherry. 
MStenholm just missed as his last update kept him in the 90Ks.  


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	102,916	91,793	194,709
2	Fitseries3 	167,905	0	167,905
3	Buck_Nasty 	137,932	14,048	151,980
4	TeXBill 	126,124	9,068	135,192
5	msgclb 	118,606	13,518	132,124
6	Oily_17 	121,479	7,042	128,521
7	MStenholm 	92,899	988	93,887
8	hertz9753 	34,543	6,739	41,282
9	sneekypeet 	33,748	5,192	38,940
10	newtekie1 	24,460	11,709	36,169
11	111frodon 	30,531	0	30,531
12	El_Fiendo 	20,911	3,458	24,369
13	garyinhere 	19,421	2,873	22,294
14	Dustyshiv 	19,670	2,608	22,278
15	Niko084 	21,762	494	22,256
16	Mlee49 	19,334	1,976	21,310
17	KieX 	18,172	2,596	20,768
18	NastyHabits 	17,965	2,780	20,745
19	Beertintedgoggles 	16,783	2,470	19,253
20	Chicken_Patty 	15,541	1,993	17,534

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We lost ground to HWC tonight but it could have been much worse.



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,541,863  	1,098,610
HWC 	1,643,145   	1,289,242

We were driving over the cliff when someone hit the brakes.  
Now we need the driver to slam this rig into reverse and get us back to months instead of years. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,273,101 	-89,729 	01.18.12, 12pm / 1.2 Years
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,374,383 	-73,993 	04.20.12, 2pm / 1.4 Years

*Milestones!*
111frodon passed 750,000
Devon_Guse passed 1,000
DrPepper passed 30,000
*garyinhere passed 950,000*
Kyle2020_And_MoonPig passed 250,000
Mlee49 passed 150,000
[H] passed 9,000


Tonight we have *garyinhere* one step away from his 1st million. 
Also on that quest we have *111frodon*, *Kyle2020_And_MoonPig* and *Mlee49*. 
Working on their folding badge we have *DrPepper*, *[H]* and *Devon_Guse*. 


And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2010)

Grats to all...

Kyle2020_And_Moonpig

Such as a nice collaboration


----------



## msgclb (Nov 20, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 19, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.







Fits eeked out the cherry tonight as he and MStenholm came in with 170K+. 
Including the above two we had five 100K+ folders. 
As you can see below we also had three at 80K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Fitseries3 	87,739	84,822	172,561
2	MStenholm 	77,987	92,066	170,053
3	El_Fiendo 	144,235	3,035	147,270
4	bogmali 	105,630	11,482	117,112
5	msgclb 	103,792	13,119	116,911
6	TeXBill 	82,898	7,072	89,970
7	NastyHabits 	86,718	2,286	89,004
8	Buck_Nasty 	70,810	15,998	86,808
9	Oily_17 	58,308	6,906	65,214
10	sneekypeet 	35,046	2,596	37,642
11	hertz9753 	32,849	3,458	36,307
12	newtekie1 	26,198	2,596	28,794
13	Dustyshiv 	22,807	1,532	24,339
14	Niko084 	22,906	988	23,894
15	garyinhere 	20,052	2,286	22,338
16	Beertintedgoggles 	19,303	2,964	22,267
17	Solaris17 	11,699	9,772	21,471
18	Chicken_Patty 	18,219	2,937	21,156
19	KieX 	18,172	2,596	20,768
20	theonedub 	17,426	2,286	19,712

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We came close to yesterday's points as HWC returned to mortal status. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,526,621  	1,541,863
HWC 	1,175,742   	1,643,145

We were successful in backing off the cliff and returning to months instead of years. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,374,383 	-73,993 	04.20.12, 2pm / 1.4 Years
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,023,504 	-112,995 	10.22.11, 12pm / 11.2 Months

*Milestones!*
AmalfiMarini passes 50,000
Chosen passes 80,000
Ev1LrYu passes 100
*Fitseries3 passes 4,500,000*
Sinzia passes 80,000
*TeXBill passes 15,000,000*
[H] passes 20,000



*Members Joining Today*
Ev1LrYu joins as new

Welcome to the team *Ev1LrYu*. 


First, the transformer problem *TeXBill* reported tonight didn't keep him from passing 15 million. Congratulations. 
Next we have *Fitseries3* halfway to his next million. 
And finally working on their folding badge we have *Chosen*, *Sinzia*, *AmalfiMarini*, *[H]* and our new member *Ev1LrYu*. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 21, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 20, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






A big piece of cherry went to bogmali tonight for his incredible 321K.   
We had a total of four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	300,819	20,279	321,098
2	Buck_Nasty 	135,979	14,211	150,190
3	msgclb 	111,118	10,752	121,870
4	TeXBill 	97,468	4,388	101,856
5	Oily_17 	61,822	9,857	71,679
6	Fitseries3 	52,223	1,298	53,521
7	hertz9753 	36,044	4,446	40,490
8	newtekie1 	34,844	3,090	37,934
9	sneekypeet 	35,046	2,596	37,642
10	Dustyshiv 	27,677	4,571	32,248
11	Niko084 	28,864	2,650	31,514
12	NastyHabits 	24,273	4,756	29,029
13	111frodon 	22,819	1,976	24,795
14	KieX 	19,470	2,596	22,066
15	Solaris17 	19,272	1,976	21,248
16	Mlee49 	17,244	3,274	20,518
17	Beertintedgoggles 	16,796	2,470	19,266
18	theonedub 	17,426	1,792	19,218
19	Chicken_Patty 	16,932	1,976	18,908
20	El_Fiendo 	15,080	3,458	18,538

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We again had more points than HWC although the difference narrowed. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,409,864  	1,526,621
HWC 	1,236,870   	1,175,742

We have turned our big rig around and reduced the overtake by 1.5 months. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-1 	38,023,504 	-112,995 	10.22.11, 12pm / 11.2 Months
TechPowerup! 	-1 	37,850,510 	-129,751 	09.08.11, 5pm / 9.7 Months

*Milestones!*
*Chicken_Patty passes 1,600,000*
*El_Fiendo passes 18,000,000*
*garyinhere passes 1,000,000*
Jstn7477 passes 800,000
*phoenix passes 1,900,000*
popswala passes 700,000


Tonight I start off with someone who hasn't reported any problem. 
In fact we haven't heard from *El_Fiendo* for a long time but passing 18 million should get some response. Congratulations. 
Next I want congratulate *garyinhere* for obtaining his 1st million points. 
Then we have *phoenix* and *Chicken_Patty* getting closer to their next million. 
And finally working towards their folding badge are *Jstn7477* and *popswala*. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2010)

3 -bigadv on one day Bogmali - WTG

Welcome to da Club garyinhere


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2010)

Good job stoners!  Special to congrats to elfiendo for the amazing achievement and to gary for the first million of many more to come.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 22, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 21, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






The cherry again went to bogmali as MStenholm didn't have a closing act but both had 180K+. 
Fits and Buck had 160K+ with three other folders at 100K+. 
That's an incredible seven at 100K+.

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	177,156	10,884	188,040
2	MStenholm 	181,917	0	181,917
3	Fitseries3 	154,652	12,122	166,774
4	Buck_Nasty 	149,456	16,033	165,489
5	Oily_17 	125,381	7,921	133,302
6	msgclb 	112,016	12,272	124,288
7	TeXBill 	105,296	7,900	113,196
8	hertz9753 	40,410	3,287	43,697
9	sneekypeet 	32,450	6,490	38,940
10	NastyHabits 	30,638	4,262	34,900
11	Dustyshiv 	30,576	3,530	34,106
12	El_Fiendo 	20,572	3,835	24,407
13	Mlee49 	20,143	3,724	23,867
14	Solaris17 	22,875	988	23,863
15	Niko084 	20,930	2,650	23,580
16	111frodon 	22,048	1,482	23,530
17	garyinhere 	18,805	2,286	21,091
18	KieX 	18,172	2,596	20,768
19	theonedub 	16,270	3,090	19,360
20	newtekie1 	11,866	5,246	17,112

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Again we had more points than HWC and again the difference narrowed. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,616,849  	1,409,864
HWC 	1,482,101   	1,236,870

The narrowing of the point difference is what I believe caused the overtake to go up by 1 month. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-1 	37,850,510 	-129,751 	09.08.11, 5pm / 9.7 Months
TechPowerup! 	-1 	37,715,762 	-117,585 	10.08.11, 6pm / 10.7 Months

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 800,000
frontfelloff passes 70,000
Luke_stone passes 600,000
Mlee49 passes 200,000
*MStenholm passes 6,000,000*
*NastyHabits passes 10,000,000*
*PowderedSugar passes 3,500,000*
*Solaris17 passes 2,000,000*
sphizx passes 1,000
Supreme0verlord passes 350,000


I'm going to start off this group of millionaires:
1: *NastyHabits* with 10 million. 
2: *MStenholm* with 6 million. 
3: *PowderedSugar* with 3.5 million. 
4: *Solaris17* with 2 million. 
Congratulations all. 
Next we have *111frodon*, *Luke_stone*, *Supreme0verlord* and *Mlee49* getting closer to their 1st million. 
And finally working towards their folding badge are *frontfelloff* and *sphizx*. 


And now the certificates. 




















































Congratulations all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2010)

that was fun time for 2million more.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 22, 2010)

Top seven in six figure territory.  Way to go.  Congrats to everyone.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, now you need at least 35K to get a piece of the pie


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes "somebody" rised the bar a bit.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes "somebody" rised the bar a bit.



Wonder who that "somebody" was?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2010)

At least I have the good manners to let others get a slice every second day. Some, no names here, just craves pie every day  Yes the team is doing good from the 1M/week people and down to the 1 GPU guys. We all, at least I did, started out with modest points, and then got the bug and expanded. Others keep it affordable and stick to the one GPU. We are not the team with 21 SR-1 boards, we are the team for all


----------



## msgclb (Nov 23, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 22, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






The cherry went to bogmali as he had another 200K+ day. 
Sitting at the table tonight were four 100K+ folders, three at 90K+, one at 80K, one at 60K and Hertz with 42K. 
That's an outstanding performance.

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	225,300	10,129	235,429
2	TeXBill 	109,635	35,242	144,877
3	Fitseries3 	30,616	100,148	130,764
4	msgclb 	107,166	22,984	130,150
5	NastyHabits 	94,912	4,091	99,003
6	Buck_Nasty 	80,784	16,768	97,552
7	111frodon 	89,473	3,063	92,536
8	El_Fiendo 	78,209	2,096	80,305
9	Oily_17 	55,505	5,652	61,157
10	hertz9753 	38,856	3,177	42,033
11	Dustyshiv 	34,414	6,080	40,494
12	newtekie1 	30,317	2,596	32,913
13	sneekypeet 	28,556	2,596	31,152
14	Niko084 	24,519	3,100	27,619
15	garyinhere 	20,650	4,476	25,126
16	KieX 	18,172	2,596	20,768
17	theonedub 	16,681	3,046	19,727
18	Mlee49 	16,616	2,524	19,140
19	thebluebumblebee 	16,758	2,215	18,973
20	MStenholm 	14,506	2,785	17,291

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We lost some points but HWC lost a lot more. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,537,108  	1,616,849
HWC 	1,283,339  	1,482,101

The point difference increased but the overtake only decreased by a small amount. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-1 	37,715,762 	-117,585 	10.08.11, 6pm / 10.7 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,461,993 	-120,980 	09.28.11, 3pm / 10.3 Months

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 900,000
*hertz9753 passes 19,000,000*
Maikel205 passes 800,000
ocgmj passes 6,000
*sneekypeet passes 7,000,000*
[H] passes 25,000


Although tonight's list of millionaires is shorter, they are impressive.
I start with *hertz9753* with 19 million. 
Next is *sneekypeet* with 7 million. 
Congratulations to both. 

Again tonight we have *111frodon* along with *Maikel205* closing in on their 1st million. 
Finally working towards their folding badge are *[H]* and *ocgmj*. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 23, 2010)

Got my 10 Million milestone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Got my 10 Million milestone!!



Congratulation. 10 million is a great stone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats to all stoners and to dusty


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 23, 2010)

I got the Key lime pie slice.
I'm going to enjoy it while i can it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I got the Key lime pie slice.
> I'm going to enjoy it while i can it doesn't happen very often.



My favorite too after Fits stepped up his game. The chance off getting the cherry is slime  with all the -bigadv rigs running. I wouldn't want it anyway different. A slice of pie, concrete or whatever does's take some efforts these days which means we will retake our rightfull place BEFORE the Canucks in the ranking Fold well all and thats include the Northen America teams.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 23, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Fold well all and thats include the Northen America teams.



Thank you.  But don't forget TPU folding has a strong Danish presence. So this North American TPU member salutes those of you from Denmark - The Happiest Nation on Earth.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2010)

TPU's F@H Team


----------



## msgclb (Nov 24, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 23, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.







Buck returns with an 200K+ day and a big slice of cherry. 
We had a total of five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	230,776	11,754	242,530
2	msgclb 	111,417	16,529	127,946
3	bogmali 	99,536	17,944	117,480
4	TeXBill 	95,713	13,211	108,924
5	MStenholm 	101,441	1,298	102,739
6	Oily_17 	54,330	13,734	68,064
7	Dustyshiv 	37,044	5,101	42,145
8	NastyHabits 	36,967	5,097	42,064
9	hertz9753 	37,988	4,033	42,021
10	garyinhere 	31,459	3,849	35,308
11	newtekie1 	31,146	2,596	33,742
12	111frodon 	30,356	2,076	32,432
13	Niko084 	25,134	2,949	28,083
14	sneekypeet 	19,470	3,894	23,364
15	KieX 	18,172	2,596	20,768
16	Fitseries3 	18,298	1,352	19,650
17	theonedub 	17,010	2,335	19,345
18	Mlee49 	16,725	2,586	19,311
19	Chicken_Patty 	16,379	2,761	19,140
20	thebluebumblebee 	16,401	1,624	18,025

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We dropped almost 200K from yesterday's output but managed to stay ahead of HWC.  



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,345,687  	1,537,108
HWC 	1,238,865  	1,283,339

Our overtake of HWC took a big hit as you can see.

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,461,993 	-120,980 	09.28.11, 3pm / 10.3 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,355,171 	-103,900 	11.18.11, 12pm / 12 Months

*Milestones!*
111frodon passes 950,000
*Dustyshiv passes 10,000,000*
*Fitseries3 passes 5,000,000*
*King_Wookie passes 1,200,000*
Mlee49 passes 250,000
*Niko084 passes 5,000,000*
sphizx passes 2,000
*thebluebumblebee passes 5,000,000*
TwoSheds passes 250,000


Tonight we have another impressive list of millionaires starting with *Dustyshiv* with 10 million. 
Next we have *Fitseries3*, *Niko084* and *thebluebumblebee* all with 5 million. 
Finally we have *King_Wookie* with 1.2 million. 
Congratulations to all of you. 
Again we have *111frodon* along with *Mlee49* and *TwoSheds* closing in on their 1st million. 
Finally working towards his folding badge is *sphizx*. 


And now the certificates. 















































Congratulations all.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice spread of milestones tonight, great work


----------



## msgclb (Nov 25, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 24, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Oily returns to the head of the table to taste the cherry. 
He held on to the top prize as both Oily and bogmali came in with 120K+ for the day. 
We had a total of five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Oily_17 	123,345	6,315	129,660
2	bogmali 	113,813	14,610	128,423
3	TeXBill 	90,931	21,071	112,002
4	msgclb 	104,161	6,490	110,651
5	MStenholm 	101,376	0	101,376
6	El_Fiendo 	10,334	75,303	85,637
7	Buck_Nasty 	73,795	8,557	82,352
8	hertz9753 	49,926	6,097	56,023
9	NastyHabits 	35,231	5,885	41,116
10	newtekie1 	30,016	7,972	37,988
11	Dustyshiv 	30,524	2,780	33,304
12	sneekypeet 	25,960	3,894	29,854
13	111frodon 	19,432	8,572	28,004
14	Niko084 	24,648	3,356	28,004
15	Chicken_Patty 	20,444	2,629	23,073
16	garyinhere 	21,845	353	22,198
17	KieX 	18,172	2,596	20,768
18	theonedub 	17,852	1,885	19,737
19	thebluebumblebee 	15,729	2,740	18,469
20	Beertintedgoggles 	15,178	2,153	17,331

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


HWC out scored us today. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,286,574  	1,345,687
HWC 	1,304,309  	1,238,865

I don't know how this math works but we actually knocked a couple of months off our overtake of HWC. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,355,171 	-103,900 	11.18.11, 12pm / 12 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,372,906 	-128,600 	09.11.11, 2pm / 9.7 Months

*Milestones!*
Arrakis passes 10,000
*garyinhere passes 1,100,000*
*KieX passes 4,000,000*
*newtekie1 passes 13,000,000*
[H] passes 30,000


Tonight we start with *newtekie1* reaching the lucky 13 million. 
Next we have *KieX* with 4 million. 
Finally we have *garyinhere* with 1.1 million. 
Congratulations to all of you. 
Finally working towards their folding badge are *[H]* and *Arrakis*. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

Great job stoners.  Looks like I had a very decent day at over 23k


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 25, 2010)

> Great job stoners. Looks like I had a very decent day at over 23k


Great job everybody Keep up the good work. CP your taking your folding to a new level.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Great job everybody Keep up the good work. CP your taking your folding to a new level.



One rig is still down and I haven't installed the 250's yet


----------



## msgclb (Nov 26, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 25, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight TeXBill not only gets to taste cherry on this Thanksgiving but does it in style with a 200K+ day. 
Just missing out on the top prize is bogmali with 190K+ day. 
Buck returns with 170K+ along with my 100K+ for a total of four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	183,014	24,636	207,650
2	bogmali 	180,076	15,420	195,496
3	Buck_Nasty 	160,813	11,088	171,901
4	msgclb 	101,979	1,298	103,277
5	Oily_17 	61,494	8,450	69,944
6	hertz9753 	56,535	10,595	67,130
7	newtekie1 	35,160	8,406	43,566
8	NastyHabits 	34,833	4,431	39,264
9	Dustyshiv 	32,849	3,389	36,238
10	El_Fiendo 	32,501	3,719	36,220
11	sneekypeet 	32,450	2,596	35,046
12	garyinhere 	28,303	3,829	32,132
13	Niko084 	25,360	4,654	30,014
14	Chicken_Patty 	19,958	2,629	22,587
15	Beertintedgoggles 	17,976	3,148	21,124
16	theonedub 	18,224	1,885	20,109
17	thebluebumblebee 	17,051	2,643	19,694
18	KieX 	18,172	0	18,172
19	PowderedSugar 	12,544	3,286	15,830
20	111frodon 	11,751	1,574	13,325

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We had a better day but HWC folders didn't celebrate our US holiday. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,352,792  	1,286,574
HWC 	1,592,617  	1,304,309

We fell back to almost 12 months to overtake HWC. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,372,906 	-128,600 	09.11.11, 2pm / 9.7 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,612,731 	-108,807 	11.06.11, 4pm / 11.5 Months

*Milestones!*
Arrakis passed 20,000
berwick53 passed 1,000
*Bow passed 1,400,000*
briar7 passed 850,000
*Buck_Nasty passed 60,000,000*
*Chicken_Patty passed 1,700,000*
popswala passed 750,000
qamulek passed 150,000
Qu4k3r passed 400,000


Tonight I start off this impressive list of millionaires with *Buck_Nasty* reaching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










illion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Also tonight we have *Chicken_Patty* with 1.7 million and *Bow* with 1.4 million. 
Congratulations to all. 
Next we have *briar7*, *popswala*, *Qu4k3r* and *qamulek* all getting closer to their 1st million. 
Finally working towards their folding badge are *Arrakis* and *berwick53*. 


And now the certificates. 















































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats to all stoners but especially to buck for the huge stone.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats to all stoners but especially to buck for the huge stone.



Count me on that.  Sixty million.  I wonder what the represents in Watts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## TeXBill (Nov 26, 2010)

> Count me on that. Sixty million. I wonder what the represents in Watts?


Heck of a lot of WATTS and several years of folding...

WOW got some cherry pie on Thanksgiving Day....


----------



## msgclb (Nov 27, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 26, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight bogmali gets the cherry as he leads a group of four folders at 100K+ followed by a pair at 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	163,304	8,064	171,368
2	TeXBill 	113,358	28,874	142,232
3	Buck_Nasty 	117,296	3,041	120,337
4	msgclb 	107,596	3,894	111,490
5	111frodon 	95,966	1,687	97,653
6	MStenholm 	91,001	0	91,001
7	Oily_17 	60,080	5,844	65,924
8	hertz9753 	53,032	9,827	62,859
9	sneekypeet 	37,642	5,192	42,834
10	Dustyshiv 	39,086	2,198	41,284
11	NastyHabits 	34,938	4,585	39,523
12	newtekie1 	31,245	2,596	33,841
13	garyinhere 	27,993	4,492	32,485
14	Niko084 	26,200	2,650	28,850
15	theonedub 	16,922	2,596	19,518
16	thebluebumblebee 	17,050	0	17,050
17	King_Wookie 	7,202	7,202	14,404
18	El_Fiendo 	12,209	1,527	13,736
19	Beertintedgoggles 	13,117	450	13,567
20	popswala 	12,002	1,037	13,039

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We came out on top today as we didn't drop as many points as HWC.



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,325,727  	1,352,792
HWC 	1,119,551  	1,592,617

We reverted back to years to overtake HWC. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,612,731 	-108,807 	11.06.11, 4pm / 11.5 Months
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,406,555 	-88,135 	01.25.12, 10am / 1.2 Years

*Milestones!*
*111frodon passed 1,000,000*
Arrakis passed 25,000
DaMulta passed 850,000
sphizx passed 3,000


Tonight I start with our new millionaire *111frodon*.  Congratulations.

Next we have *DaMulta* closing in on his 1st million. 

Finally working towards their folding badge are *Arrakis* and *sphizx*. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 27, 2010)

Grats to all stoners.....especially the newest Millionaire


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 27, 2010)

I made the top 20!
C'mon guys. I only have a single 460 running. Surely others should be outgunning me.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 27, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> I made the top 20!
> C'mon guys. I only have a single 460 running. Surely others should be outgunning me.



Top Twenty with a single card.    Good for you!  But I have to agree, not so great for the team.  Still, thanks for doing your part.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> I made the top 20!
> C'mon guys. I only have a single 460 running. Surely others should be outgunning me.



In the beginning of this year, 14,000 PPD would have been just outside of the top 10.  Now you need 30K+.  Your one card out PPD's my 2-9600GSO's and 8800GT.

Edit: I also Fold part time on a GTS8800/512, that's how I get close to 20K some days.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 28, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 27, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight bogmali again takes the cherry as we had three 100K+ folders and a couple coming in at 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	131,839	12,060	143,899
2	TeXBill 	113,258	20,655	133,913
3	msgclb 	104,878	5,545	110,423
4	MStenholm 	92,353	0	92,353
5	El_Fiendo 	89,834	2,074	91,908
6	Oily_17 	54,919	11,420	66,339
7	hertz9753 	52,719	8,244	60,963
8	garyinhere 	36,506	9,203	45,709
9	Dustyshiv 	36,065	7,371	43,436
10	sneekypeet 	36,344	6,490	42,834
11	NastyHabits 	31,844	5,720	37,564
12	newtekie1 	25,379	3,894	29,273
13	Niko084 	23,285	4,953	28,238
14	Buck_Nasty 	21,880	3,063	24,943
15	Chicken_Patty 	18,320	2,936	21,256
16	theonedub 	17,599	3,655	21,254
17	111frodon 	17,435	2,211	19,646
18	thebluebumblebee 	16,074	1,489	17,563
19	PowderedSugar 	10,440	3,979	14,419
20	popswala 	10,827	2,335	13,162

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


HWC just edged us out as we dropped some points and they upped their production.



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,219,434  	1,325,727
HWC 	1,285,504  	1,119,551

We've fallen back to almost 2 years and getting close to dropping off HWC threat list. 

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,406,555 	-88,135 	01.25.12, 10am / 1.2 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,472,625 	-53,984 	10.22.12, 3am / 1.9 Years

*Milestones!*
*111frodon passes 1,100,000*
Arrakis passes 30,000
*garyinhere passes 1,200,000*
PVTCaboose1337 passes 150,000
Sinzia passes 90,000
*TeXBill passes 16,000,000*
toastman2004 passes 200,000



Tonight our list millionaires starts with *TeXBill* with 16 million. 
Next we have *garyinhere* and *111frodon* working on their next million.
Congratulations all. 

Next we have *toastman2004* and *PVTCaboose1337* working in on their 1st million. 
Finally working towards their folding badge are *Sinzia* and  *Arrakis*. 


And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 29, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 28, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.






Tonight TeXBill unloaded his guns and claims the cherry as he tops a group of five 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	146,065	2,949	149,014
2	bogmali 	126,235	9,906	136,141
3	Oily_17 	117,036	7,538	124,574
4	msgclb 	104,407	10,384	114,791
5	NastyHabits 	99,499	2,785	102,284
6	hertz9753 	55,698	7,185	62,883
7	garyinhere 	38,057	4,357	42,414
8	Dustyshiv 	38,175	3,523	41,698
9	sneekypeet 	29,854	3,894	33,748
10	newtekie1 	25,333	4,456	29,789
11	Niko084 	25,793	3,237	29,030
12	111frodon 	26,839	1,765	28,604
13	Buck_Nasty 	11,540	13,074	24,614
14	Solaris17 	21,101	1,174	22,275
15	Chicken_Patty 	17,839	2,724	20,563
16	theonedub 	16,813	3,183	19,996
17	El_Fiendo 	17,983	900	18,883
18	thebluebumblebee 	15,231	2,607	17,838
19	popswala 	15,255	2,004	17,259
20	DaMulta 	8,578	1,412	9,990

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


I thought we were going to fall off the HWC threat list but we held on for maybe for another day.



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,181,325  	1,219,434
HWC 	1,309,956  	1,285,504

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,472,625 	-53,984 	10.22.12, 3am / 1.9 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,601,256 	-16,358 	03.15.17, 3pm / 6.3 Years

*Milestones!*
*Oily_17 passes 25,000,000*
PhysXerror passes 250,000
*Sinzia passes 100,000*


Tonight we have *Oily_17* making a statement with his 25 million.  Congratulations.

Next we have *Sinzia* obtaining his folding badge as he passes 100,000.  Congratulations.

And finally we have *PhysXerror* taking another step towards his 1st million. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 30, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 29, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC Pie.







TeXBill put up a gallant effort but tonight we see what can be accomplished when the Tallahassee Electric and Buck work cooperatively together. 
As you see we have two 200K+ folders in Buck and TeXBill along with three others with 100K+. 
Everybody deserves a  for their performance.

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	211,090	16,355	227,445
2	TeXBill 	196,779	19,600	216,379
3	bogmali 	145,772	7,902	153,674
4	msgclb 	101,991	9,439	111,430
5	El_Fiendo 	88,866	12,485	101,351
6	111frodon 	85,102	1,765	86,867
7	MStenholm 	76,306	0	76,306
8	Oily_17 	59,362	8,867	68,229
9	hertz9753 	54,345	11,183	65,528
10	Dustyshiv 	37,670	5,415	43,085
11	sneekypeet 	37,642	2,596	40,238
12	garyinhere 	28,524	2,949	31,473
13	newtekie1 	27,030	2,596	29,626
14	Solaris17 	21,261	4,523	25,784
15	Niko084 	24,356	1,298	25,654
16	NastyHabits 	19,974	3,553	23,527
17	Chicken_Patty 	18,011	2,524	20,535
18	theonedub 	16,383	2,672	19,055
19	thebluebumblebee 	15,560	2,524	18,084
20	PowderedSugar 	13,396	783	14,179

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


With our gain today we brought our overtake of HWC back from over 6 years to over 4.



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,541,481  	1,181,325
HWC 	1,235,350  	1,309,956

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,472,625 	-53,984 	10.22.12, 3am / 1.9 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,601,256 	-16,358 	03.15.17, 3pm / 6.3 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,295,125 	-23,838 	03.13.15, 12pm / 4.3 Years

*Milestones!*
*111frodon passes 1,200,000*
Devon_Guse passes 2,000
*hat passes 1,900,000*
popswala passes 800,000
sphizx passes 4,000


Tonight we have *hat* and *111frodon* getting one step closer to their next million. 
Next we have *popswala* continue to work on his 1st million. 
Finally working towards their folding badge are *sphizx* and *Devon_Guse*. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 1, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 30, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali tasted the cherry with an impressive 200K+. 
He joined four other folders with 100K+ for the day. 
NastyHabits previous updates and his last update just wasn't enough as he settled for 90K+. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	218,414	9,511	227,925
2	TeXBill 	133,806	11,155	144,961
3	Oily_17 	131,583	6,523	138,106
4	msgclb 	116,971	11,423	128,394
5	NastyHabits 	19,037	73,598	92,635
6	Buck_Nasty 	71,980	16,002	87,982
7	hertz9753 	51,103	10,008	61,111
8	Dustyshiv 	32,263	7,149	39,412
9	newtekie1 	34,693	3,894	38,587
10	sneekypeet 	35,046	2,596	37,642
11	garyinhere 	27,045	2,357	29,402
12	Niko084 	22,282	2,650	24,932
13	Chicken_Patty 	18,605	2,974	21,579
14	Solaris17 	15,881	4,978	20,859
15	111frodon 	18,491	2,153	20,644
16	theonedub 	17,931	1,885	19,816
17	thebluebumblebee 	16,009	2,074	18,083
18	El_Fiendo 	10,056	3,530	13,586
19	PowderedSugar 	7,439	5,679	13,118
20	dank1983man420 	9,941	2,081	12,022

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Somehow we managed to produce more points than HWC so we stayed on their overtake list at almost 10 years.



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,331,799  	1,541,481
HWC 	1,319,374  	1,235,350

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,295,125 	-23,838 	03.13.15, 12pm / 4.3 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,282,700 	-10,353 	10.10.20, 3am / 9.9 Years

*Milestones!*
garyinhere passes 1,300,000
*MStenholm passes 6,500,000*
SpeedsticK passes 2,000
TwoSheds passes 300,000


*Members Joining Today*
SpeedsticK joins as new

Welcome to the team *SpeedsticK*. 


Tonight *MStenholm* makes it halfway to his next million while *garyinhere* gets one step closer to his next million. 

Next, continuing his journey towards his 1st million is *TwoSheds*. 

Finally beginning his quest for a folding badge is our newest member *SpeedsticK*. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 2, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 1, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Buck came out on top to take the cherry with 150K+. 
We had three folders with 100K+ along with a couple with 90K+. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	152,162	6,085	158,247
2	TeXBill 	133,954	8,650	142,604
3	msgclb 	104,606	3,058	107,664
4	bogmali 	87,362	5,802	93,164
5	MStenholm 	91,099	0	91,099
6	Oily_17 	62,325	7,549	69,874
7	hertz9753 	54,308	2,936	57,244
8	Dustyshiv 	36,114	5,023	41,137
9	newtekie1 	30,686	0	30,686
10	sneekypeet 	29,854	0	29,854
11	El_Fiendo 	23,192	3,254	26,446
12	garyinhere 	22,503	1,037	23,540
13	111frodon 	18,561	1,765	20,326
14	Chicken_Patty 	16,593	2,824	19,417
15	thebluebumblebee 	16,539	2,643	19,182
16	NastyHabits 	16,879	1,140	18,019
17	Solaris17 	17,055	844	17,899
18	theonedub 	16,554	1,037	17,591
19	Niko084 	15,738	0	15,738
20	dank1983man420 	10,651	450	11,101

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


HWC knocked us off their threat list tonight.



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,144,318  	1,331,799
HWC 	1,352,286  	1,319,374

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	 	 	 	 

*Milestones!*
*Chicken_Patty passes 1,800,000*
Luke_stone passes 650,000
*msgclb passes 30,000,000*
SpeedsticK passes 6,000


Tonight we have *msgclb* making it a cool 30 million. 

Also *Chicken_Patty* gets closer to his next million. 

Next, we see that *Luke_stone* is getting closer to his 1st million. 

Finally *SpeedsticK* returns on his quest for a folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats all Stoners and especially msgclb on the 30 Mil milestone!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 2, 2010)

> Congrats all Stoners and especially msgclb on the 30 Mil milestone!


+1 Great job msgclb


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats all Stoners and especially msgclb on the 30 Mil milestone!



I agree.  Well done.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, i currently fold for OCN and i am new here. I am thinking about switching over to TPU. I fold on a q6600 at 3.6, two 8800gts's a core i3 330m, and 2 c2d laptops.

Now my username is Josh154, if i switch team's will all my points stay on my account? Im about to break 600k.

Oh and congrats to all you millionares im hoping to hit my first sometime soon


----------



## Feänor (Dec 2, 2010)

You,ll not lose your points in the stanford stats, but if you change team, you'll start at 0. You'll see in kakao that you've now got two different sections.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2010)

like this:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php put 111frodon   in the search box.

You don't lose your points, they are awarded to a user/team.  When you move to a new team, your points with that team starts at zero.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ahhh okay, well i may be making the switch over. What would happen if i am folding for tpu on my i3, two 8800gts's and 2 core 2 duo's and still folding the q6600 over at OCN and all smp units are still running the same passkey? I am folding on a team over there and it would be tough to leave them completely.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 2, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, i currently fold for OCN and i am new here. I am thinking about switching over to TPU. I fold on a q6600 at 3.6, two 8800gts's a core i3 330m, and 2 c2d laptops.
> 
> Now my username is Josh154, if i switch team's will all my points stay on my account? Im about to break 600k.
> 
> Oh and congrats to all you millionares im hoping to hit my first sometime soon



Hi Josh, welcome to TPU 

Like has been said your points with the team will start at scratch when you switch over.

But if you want, I am sure we can help you reach your 600K points pretty quickly again 

EDIT: If I remember right, the passkey is only needed for -bigadv work units.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 2, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> What would happen if i am folding for tpu on my i3, two 8800gts's and 2 core 2 duo's and still folding the q6600 over at OCN and all smp units are still running the same passkey? I am folding on a team over there and it would be tough to leave them completely.



I believe the passkey is tied to your username and I believe it's yours no matter where you fold. I also believe that if you want to receive bonus points for SMP A3 and -bigadv WUs you need the passkey.

Jump in here with both feet. If you cut your ties with OCN I bet they won't realize you're gone.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Ahhh okay, well i may be making the switch over. What would happen if i am folding for tpu on my i3, two 8800gts's and 2 core 2 duo's and still folding the q6600 over at OCN and all smp units are still running the same passkey? I am folding on a team over there and it would be tough to leave them completely.


Josh,

If you fully commit to fold for TPU(with all avail clients), I will replace every point that you have accumulated under OCN. How can you refuse that offer?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Josh,
> 
> If you fully commit to fold for TPU(with all avail clients), I will replace every point that you have accumulated under OCN. How can you refuse that offer?



Oh no he didn't...............Great gesture Cap.....Will help out if he takes your offer.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm it's very tempting guys! It's hard to leave my little team back at OCN. Is there foldathon's and stuff over here like at OCN?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I believe the passkey is tied to your username and I believe it's yours no matter where you fold. I also believe that if you want to receive bonus points for SMP A3 and -bigadv WUs you need the passkey.



You don't need a passkey for SMP A3 unless you want -bigadv WUs.  My Mickey Mouse dual Xeon (only 4 cores total) runs SMP A3 without a passkey.  It does just fine.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 2, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> You don't need a passkey for SMP A3 unless you want -bigadv WUs.  My Mickey Mouse dual Xeon (only 4 cores total) runs SMP A3 without a passkey.  It does just fine.



You're missing out my friend....Bonus applies to A3 WU's as well as -bigadv's. Better get that passkey in there (you can use your -bigadv one if you have it).

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=13160


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> You don't need a passkey for SMP A3 unless you want -bigadv WUs.  My Mickey Mouse dual Xeon (only 4 cores total) runs SMP A3 without a passkey.  It does just fine.



From The Folding Forum:



> Bruce wrote:
> The bonus applies after you've done 10 a2 or a3 WUs provided you have used the same passkey and the same UserName on all applicable machines and provided you meet the 80% rule.
> 
> Once that requirement has been met, the bonus currently applies to a3 WUs and to bigadv projects (at least for the time being). You can tell by looking at the last column of psummary.



psummary



> by PantherX » Thu Dec 02, 2010 2:31 pm
> 
> Passkey is required for the bonus points hence is recommended for SMP2. Moreover, we recommend that you use a passkey will all of your F@h Clients due to security reasons (Details). Do note that there are plans to introduce the Bonus points scheme to the Classic Client (no ETA) hence using a passkey could be one of the requirements.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You're missing out my friend....Bonus applies to A3 WU's as well as -bigadv's. Better get that passkey in there (you can use your -bigadv one if you have it).
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=13160



Not really.  The thing is so slow it wouldn't get any bonus anyway passkey or no. It always takes longer than "preferred deadline" but just makes it under the final deadline. I just use it because it's not on my electric bill and every point counts for TPU.  It also has a 9600 GSO and gets about 6K per day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm it's very tempting guys! It's hard to leave my little team back at OCN. Is there foldathon's and stuff over here like at OCN?


Foldathons and Team races are coming around the first of the Year. We are revamping the team options to make folding a little more fun. We may be smaller and have less F@H traffic than OCN, but these guys have lotsa "heart" and there is no better F@H team when it comes to generosity and unselfishness.

Group Hug!


----------



## Bow (Dec 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Foldathons and Team races are coming around the first of the Year. We are revamping the team options to make folding a little more fun. We may be smaller and have less F@H traffic than OCN, but these guys have lotsa "heart" and there is no better F@H team when it comes to generosity and unselfishness.
> 
> Group Hug!
> [url]http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-cute-smileys-289.gif[/url]


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 3, 2010)

> Foldathons and Team races are coming around the first of the Year. We are revamping the team options to make folding a little more fun. We may be smaller and have less F@H traffic than OCN, but these guys have lotsa "heart" and there is no better F@H team when it comes to generosity and unselfishness.


+1 we are the BEST TEAM out there.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay cool, also do you guys compete in the CC?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 3, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Okay cool, also do you guys compete in the CC?



Guess which one is us.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Okay cool, also do you guys compete in the CC?



Compete?  No.  Participate?  Yes.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL hecK we did good in that one half of us got a late start...


----------



## bogmali (Dec 3, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> +1 we are the BEST *non-sponsored* TEAM out there.



Fixed for technicalities' sake



thebluebumblebee said:


> Compete?  No.  Participate?  Yes.



Amen


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Compete?  No.  Participate?  Yes.



Well said.  Reminds me of the famous Bear Bryant quote, "We may be little, but we're slow."  Like the Bear, these guys are too modest.  Little?  Yes.  Slow?  Hardly.  TPU folding has few members, but we're a powerhouse!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2010)

i got a few more days to help out


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i got a few more days to help thanks to a small donation. should be a BIG help.........



dude if your hurt'n that bad cut you losses and leave it ain't worth going broke over


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2010)

its not money


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 3, 2010)

then why all the talk about donations and selling your stuff *confused*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2010)

you're right, post edited.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> your right, post edited.



[/grammar nazi] You're right, post edited[/grammar nazi]


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## msgclb (Dec 3, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 2, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight was filled with surprises. 
The first one was that we had three 200K+ folders with bogmali coming out on top to take the cherry. 
Joining bogmali with 200K+ was Buck and TeXBill. 
In total we had five folders with 100K+ along with a couple with 90K+. 
Another surprise that I almost missed is that Fits came back in the final update with 89K. 
The final surprise is that Oily and hertz needed 65K to grab the last two slices of pie. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	166,405	79,495	245,900
2	Buck_Nasty 	215,435	10,812	226,247
3	TeXBill 	194,793	15,660	210,453
4	msgclb 	110,096	17,754	127,850
5	111frodon 	91,021	9,355	100,376
6	El_Fiendo 	93,060	3,530	96,590
7	MStenholm 	91,287	0	91,287
8	Fitseries3 	0	89,837	89,837
9	Oily_17 	58,880	6,510	65,390
10	hertz9753 	54,592	10,790	65,382
11	sneekypeet 	35,046	5,192	40,238
12	Dustyshiv 	29,324	4,285	33,609
13	garyinhere 	23,686	3,655	27,341
14	newtekie1 	24,716	2,596	27,312
15	Solaris17 	17,324	5,050	22,374
16	NastyHabits 	19,382	2,357	21,739
17	Chicken_Patty 	16,768	2,661	19,429
18	theonedub 	16,500	2,335	18,835
19	thebluebumblebee 	16,715	2,074	18,789
20	KieX 	11,682	1,298	12,980

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Tonight we had a reversal of fortune! We came back from oblivion with an outstanding point production to put us back as a threat to HWC. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,729,094  	1,144,318
HWC 	1,387,597  	1,352,286

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,149,171 	-66,223 	06.15.12, 11pm / 1.5 Years

*Milestones!*
*111frodon passed 1,300,000*
Qu4k3r passed 450,000
SpeedsticK passed 9,000
sphizx passed 5,000
*theonedub passed 6,000,000*


Tonight it's *theonedub* making it a cool 6 million.  Congrats.
Also we have *111frodon* getting closer to his next million. 
Next *Qu4k3r* is almost half way to to his 1st million. 
Finally *SpeedsticK* and *sphizx* return on their quest for a folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 3, 2010)

Grats to all especially theonedub


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats to theonedub on 6 Mil milestone! He has worked very hard to reach this goal. Equal props to 111frodon for streaking up the charts at a very nice rate


----------



## theonedub (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys  Hopefully the milestones keep coming


----------



## Feänor (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Buck!! That's the first time i've got more than 100k in one day!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 4, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 3, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







The cherry again went to bogmali with another 200K+ day. 
Again we had five folders with 100K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	167,334	82,378	249,712
2	Buck_Nasty 	164,205	14,967	179,172
3	TeXBill 	149,938	16,187	166,125
4	Oily_17 	131,627	10,232	141,859
5	msgclb 	124,392	15,037	139,429
6	El_Fiendo 	79,991	2,153	82,144
7	hertz9753 	57,733	9,019	66,752
8	newtekie1 	38,432	3,894	42,326
9	sneekypeet 	36,344	1,298	37,642
10	Fitseries3 	36,743	0	36,743
11	Dustyshiv 	26,987	3,757	30,744
12	garyinhere 	25,079	2,472	27,551
13	111frodon 	25,963	0	25,963
14	NastyHabits 	19,889	3,072	22,961
15	Chicken_Patty 	17,664	2,471	20,135
16	thebluebumblebee 	16,733	3,367	20,100
17	Solaris17 	17,870	1,873	19,743
18	Niko084 	12,377	3,948	16,325
19	KieX 	11,682	2,596	14,278
20	theonedub 	12,653	1,298	13,951

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


HWC came out on top tonight and pushed the overtake back a couple of years. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,511,236  	1,729,094
HWC 	1,585,386  	1,387,597

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,149,171 	-66,223 	06.15.12, 11pm / 1.5 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,223,321 	-26,176 	10.26.14, 12am / 3.9 Years

*Milestones!*
*garyinhere passes 1,400,000*
PVTCaboose1337 passes 200,000
SpeedsticK passes 10,000
*TeXBill passes 17,000,000*


*TeXBill* has seven teammates above him on the overall top 10 list and we are currently all on his opportunity list as he passes 17 million.  Congrats.

Next we see *garyinhere* is getting closer to his next million. 
Then we have *PVTCaboose1337* working toward his 1st million. 
Finally *SpeedsticK* returns on his quest for a folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 4, 2010)

Apparently I am going to make 1 mil sometime in March.  250k will appear sometime next week, that will be a good day, minus the exams I have to take.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 4, 2010)

> Apparently I am going to make 1 mil sometime in March. 250k will appear sometime next week, that will be a good day, minus the exams I have to take.


You are doing good 250K is a huge milestone. I remember when I was going to school and folding @ the sametime I was glad if I could do 1,000 Points per week with the lonely computer I had. I figured out a way to fold with all of the Lab's computers in my name and one week I got like 150,000 points that week. After that they started tuning off all the lab computers every night, It sure was nice while it lasted. Keep up the good work Bro.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 5, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 4, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.






*Corrected*





A very wise man told me that I made a mistake and I did!
Somehow I messed up the last update for bogmali and TeXBill. I've made some corrections.

It turns out that we do have one 200K+ folder in TexBill so he actually took the cherry. 
With the corrections we have one 200K+ and three 100K+ folders.

Tonight we had four folders with 100K+ with bogmali taking the cherry with 189K. 

It looks like MStenholm has returned home as he returns with 100K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	105,176	83,828	189,004
2	TeXBill 	134,850	9,347	144,197
3	msgclb 	111,044	16,360	127,404
4	MStenholm 	106,143	4,083	110,226
5	El_Fiendo 	85,804	3,927	89,731
6	NastyHabits 	81,159	2,672	83,831
7	Buck_Nasty 	67,842	11,401	79,243
8	Oily_17 	62,165	7,194	69,359
9	hertz9753 	53,598	11,009	64,607
10	Fitseries3 	50,414	7,202	57,616
11	Dustyshiv 	39,706	6,218	45,924
12	sneekypeet 	35,958	5,192	41,150
13	newtekie1 	25,150	2,596	27,746
14	Solaris17 	25,745	1,574	27,319
15	garyinhere 	23,561	1,059	24,620
16	Niko084 	20,219	3,948	24,167
17	theonedub 	19,097	3,894	22,991
18	Chicken_Patty 	19,886	2,471	22,357
19	thebluebumblebee 	15,095	2,352	17,447
20	PowderedSugar 	13,672	2,831	16,503

*Corrected*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	134,850	83,828	218,678
2	msgclb 	111,044	16,360	127,404
3	bogmali 	105,176	9,347	114,523

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


HWC again came out on top and pushed the overtake back to over 4 years. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,478,488  	1,511,236
HWC 	1,560,553  	1,585,386

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,223,321 	-26,176 	10.26.14, 12am / 3.9 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,305,386 	-23,891 	03.15.15, 11am / 4.3 Years

*Milestones!*
*111frodon passes 1,400,000*
adam99leit passes 150,000
*phoenix passes 2,000,000*
qamulek passes 200,000


Tonight we have *phoenix* making it to 2 million and an upgrade for his folding badge.  Congrats.
Also we see that *111frodon* has taken another step towards his 2nd million. 
Finally we have *qamulek* and *adam99leit* working toward their 1st million. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats! As soon as i get my h50 and second 8800gts i will make the switch over from OCN. I wan't to be a top 20 producer and im pretty sure i can do that with my second 8800gts and when i get my h50 i can crank my clock back up on the q6600!


----------



## Bow (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## msgclb (Dec 5, 2010)

I made some corrections to the Dec 4, 2010 Pie.

I'm surprised that I haven't made this mistake before. The EOC Saturday last update turn into a bunch of zeros and it takes a lot of sorting to get everything lined up. A lack of attention to detail and *TeXBill's*  outstanding performance goes up in flames.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2010)

I brought my 5870 back online to compensate for the down GTS 250 in the meantime.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

> I'm surprised that I haven't made this mistake before. The EOC Saturday last update turn into a bunch of zeros and it takes a lot of sorting to get everything lined up. A lack of attention to detail and TeXBill's outstanding performance goes up in flames.


We are only human, everybody makes mistakes. You caught it no harm no foul. It's all for the TEAM.

EDIT: That's a lot of numbers to crunch and you do a good job @ it. I would see zero's all the time..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> We are only human, everybody makes mistakes. You caught it no harm no foul. It's all for the TEAM.
> 
> EDIT: That's a lot of numbers to crunch and you do a good job @ it. I would see zero's all the time..


Agreed. We should all be very thankful for the tireless job *msgclb* does for the milestone thread. Kudos brother!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> We are only human, everybody makes mistakes. You caught it no harm no foul. It's all for the TEAM.
> 
> EDIT: That's a lot of numbers to crunch and you do a good job @ it. I would see zero's all the time..



I just wanted to make sure the trigger guard stayed in place.

I just wished I had a P55 i7 -bigadv rig running so I too could help the TEAM out. 

At this point I can't afford an i7 870 or maybe an i7 875K from Newegg or another online retailer but if I had a Micro Center within walking distance then I think I soon would have enough cash for one of them.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Agreed. We should all be very thankful for the tireless job *msgclb* does for the milestone thread. Kudos brother!



+1 to that


----------



## msgclb (Dec 6, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 5, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







I double checked my numbers and I have no doubt that bogmali put up over 300K tonight and took the cherry. 
Even as amazing is that we had seven 100K+ folders tonight.   


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	222,822	80,024	302,846
2	Buck_Nasty 	146,357	7,196	153,553
3	TeXBill 	128,049	16,152	144,201
4	Oily_17 	131,882	5,045	136,927
5	msgclb 	112,731	10,145	122,876
6	Fitseries3 	107,534	14,404	121,938
7	MStenholm 	19,051	91,407	110,458
8	hertz9753 	51,331	6,744	58,075
9	Dustyshiv 	30,718	3,411	34,129
10	newtekie1 	24,716	2,596	27,312
11	sneekypeet 	25,960	1,298	27,258
12	Solaris17 	20,368	5,201	25,569
13	111frodon 	21,651	1,937	23,588
14	Niko084 	20,984	2,596	23,580
15	NastyHabits 	19,116	2,688	21,804
16	Chicken_Patty 	19,059	2,722	21,781
17	garyinhere 	21,159	587	21,746
18	theonedub 	18,172	1,298	19,470
19	thebluebumblebee 	17,451	1,489	18,940
20	adam99leit 	13,381	1,367	14,748

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We made an incredible reversal in our production and pushed our HWC overtake back to 1 year. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,610,860  	1,478,488
HWC 	1,210,116  	1,560,553

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	37,305,386 	-23,891 	03.15.15, 11am / 4.3 Years
TechPowerup! 	-2 	36,904,642 	-99,516 	12.11.11, 8pm / 1 Year

*Milestones!*
*Maikel205 passes 850,000*
Supreme0verlord passes 400,000


Tonight we have *Maikel205* and *Supreme0verlord* working toward their 1st million.  Congrats.


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2010)

something seriously not working right this weekend on my machines.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 6, 2010)

Sans server has been down since last night both damm power supply's went out. I've been @ work since last night about 11:00 pm. Finally was able to jerryrig a psu to it and get it running again about 8:30 am. My numbers will be way down till a few updates. All the machines @ work could not upload or download WU's for about 9 to 10 hours.:shadedshu That most likely cut my PPD in half, if not more... Good thing, is it's up and running hopefully till tomorrow when we have new Psu's coming in for it. (crosses fingers and bangs head on wood)


----------



## msgclb (Dec 7, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 6, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight bogmali again tasted the cherry but with 190K. 
He was one of five that delivered 100K+ along with a couple with 90K+ and others with outstanding numbers. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	170,240	19,986	190,226
2	Buck_Nasty 	154,446	11,432	165,878
3	msgclb 	117,163	20,788	137,951
4	TeXBill 	115,660	15,400	131,060
5	Fitseries3 	46,322	84,439	130,761
6	NastyHabits 	20,178	73,238	93,416
7	MStenholm 	87,821	2,596	90,417
8	Oily_17 	67,053	8,467	75,520
9	hertz9753 	56,935	9,677	66,612
10	111frodon 	34,873	9,452	44,325
11	newtekie1 	37,150	5,192	42,342
12	Dustyshiv 	32,080	4,463	36,543
13	sneekypeet 	31,152	3,894	35,046
14	Niko084 	23,322	2,085	25,407
15	Chicken_Patty 	21,470	2,471	23,941
16	garyinhere 	18,837	3,633	22,470
17	theonedub 	19,470	2,596	22,066
18	thebluebumblebee 	17,242	2,349	19,591
19	Solaris17 	13,505	5,373	18,878
20	MetalTom 	15,203	2,596	17,799

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We came out on top by a couple of thousand but that pushed our HWC overtake back about a year. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,569,528  	1,610,860
HWC 	1,567,421  	1,210,116

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	36,904,642 	-99,516 	12.11.11, 8pm / 1 Year
TechPowerup! 	-2 	36,902,535 	-56,084 	09.24.12, 11pm / 1.8 Years

*Milestones!*
Bow passed 1,500,000
*Chicken_Patty passed 1,900,000*
Josh154TPU passed 1,000
MetalTom passed 150,000
*MStenholm passed 7,000,000*
popswala passed 850,000
*sneekypeet passed 7,500,000*
sphizx passed 6,000


First we have *sneekypeet* making it to 7.5 million.   Congrats.
At the same time *MStenholm* makes it to 7 million.  Congrats.
Also we have *Chicken_Patty* closing in on his next million. 
Then it's *Bow* half way to his next million. 
Next *popswala* and *MetalTom* are getting closer to their 1st million. 
Finally *sphizx* and *Josh154TPU* return on their quest for a folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2010)

stoners!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! There will be MANY more to come! That was a teeny one last night


----------



## msgclb (Dec 8, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 7, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







TeXBill returns with an 200K+ day to take the cherry. 
We had a total of five 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	197,480	20,437	217,917
2	Fitseries3 	149,463	4,387	153,850
3	Buck_Nasty 	131,502	4,545	136,047
4	msgclb 	105,454	14,642	120,096
5	MStenholm 	106,836	1,298	108,134
6	bogmali 	80,137	6,046	86,183
7	El_Fiendo 	82,820	2,824	85,644
8	Oily_17 	58,053	6,629	64,682
9	hertz9753 	53,171	6,744	59,915
10	sneekypeet 	36,344	3,894	40,238
11	111frodon 	33,299	1,743	35,042
12	newtekie1 	26,386	2,596	28,982
13	garyinhere 	24,146	3,633	27,779
14	Niko084 	24,878	2,596	27,474
15	Dustyshiv 	23,225	3,664	26,889
16	Chicken_Patty 	20,438	3,291	23,729
17	MetalTom 	22,066	1,298	23,364
18	theonedub 	19,470	2,596	22,066
19	Josh154TPU 	10,347	11,668	22,015
20	NastyHabits 	18,228	3,496	21,724

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We dropped by about 10K points but HWC had some impressive numbers to push the overtake back to over 14 years. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,559,709  	1,569,528
HWC 	1,890,237  	1,567,421

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-2 	36,902,535 	-56,084 	09.24.12, 11pm / 1.8 Years
TechPowerup! 	-3 	37,233,063 	-7,091 	04.23.25, 5pm / 14.4 Years

*Milestones!*
*111frodon passed 1,500,000*
*bogmali passed 55,000,000*
dark2099 passed 900,000
*Fitseries3 passed 5,500,000*
*garyinhere passed 1,500,000*
Josh154TPU passed 10,000
Mlee49 passed 300,000
TwoSheds passed 350,000


*Members Joining Today*
Yesterday I missed the fact that *Josh154TPU* joined the team.
So belatedly welcome to the team *Josh154TPU*. 


Tonight *bogmali* return as he passes 55 million and will soon return with an even more impressive milestone.  Congratulations.

Also we have *Fitseries3* passing 5.5 million. 
Making it half way to their 2nd million is *111frodon* and *garyinhere*. 
Closing in on their 1st million is *dark2099*, *TwoSheds* and *Mlee49*. 
Finally *Josh154TPU* returns on his quest for a folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I've got another 15-20k PPD towards taking down HWC!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I've got another 15-20k PPD towards taking down HWC!



I like this dude already!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I like this dude already!



Hehe  Send me all the hardware you can ill put it to use for TPU! I live with my parents as im only 16 so let's run their electricity bill up and just say were keeping the house warm and its cheaper than filling up the propane tank!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crapanoly.  I'm in 20th place on the daily listings.  Wow!  Nice output guys.  I did have to shut down a PC.  Even so, 21K and barely make the listings?  Nice work everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Holy crapanoly.  I'm in 20th place on the daily listings.  Wow!  Nice output guys.  I did have to shut down a PC.  Even so, 21K and barely make the listings?  Nice work everyone.



When I had decided to join the team I was getting some decent pie all day long, now I don't even get close.  Akward, but it's actually not a good sign.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Im shooting for the top 20 everyday, i don't think ill be able to get it so after christmas its time to add another gpu  I have a third PCI slot that's open and well it needs some lovin with another card  Im thinking hopefully a gtx 570 for christmas and then i can have 1 8800gts be a phsyx card and have them all folding  I like that idea!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 9, 2010)

> When I had decided to join the team I was getting some decent pie all day long, now I don't even get close. Akward, but it's actually not a good sign.


For some of us, our numbers will be down a little for a few days (about 6 or 7 days) but as a team the PPD will still be close. Hoping this Xmas Santa will bring some new Fermi's or them nice -bigadv i7's to add to the team effort and next year 2011 will be even better for our output (PPD).


----------



## Bow (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

Amen Bill!!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, thanks to a ghetto mod on a router and a fresh windows install on another rig I should be back to producing a steady ~20k PPD.  Here's a glimpse of a real man's router.... also known as a piece of crap Belkin that kept overheating (it was free with our cable tv/internet installation):


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Well, thanks to a ghetto mod on a router and a fresh windows install on another rig I should be back to producing a steady ~20k PPD.  Here's a glimpse of a real man's router.... also known as a piece of crap Belkin that kept overheating (it was free with our cable tv/internet installation):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101208/router.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101208/router2.jpg



Ah, very nice work. I like the "built for function" theme.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Well, thanks to a ghetto mod on a router and a fresh windows install on another rig I should be back to producing a steady ~20k PPD.  Here's a glimpse of a real man's router.... also known as a piece of crap Belkin that kept overheating (it was free with our cable tv/internet installation):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101208/router.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101208/router2.jpg



That is an extremely good idea!  Did you grab those plates and standoffs from an electronics shop?  I think I might attempt something similar, and use an array of colored fans, as well as a 20 port switch!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

That router is awesome!

Thanks for all those helping me regain my points, i just had to do a fresh install of windows and am reinstalling all my clients now. Got the case modded some more today also and it's ready to go now with lower temps on the h50!

Still trying to figure out the deal with usps on the second 8800gts coming. Soon as that get's here my main rig is capable of at least 15k!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

Loving that route


----------



## msgclb (Dec 9, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 8, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







The stars must have aligned tonight as we had seven 100K+ folders with bogmali grabbing the cherry with an impressive 200K+ day. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	175,974	78,916	254,890
2	MStenholm 	91,945	93,749	185,694
3	TeXBill 	154,160	11,015	165,175
4	Oily_17 	136,231	6,431	142,662
5	msgclb 	115,385	17,500	132,885
6	Fitseries3 	126,680	0	126,680
7	Buck_Nasty 	107,544	10,936	118,480
8	Josh154TPU 	73,555	14,278	87,833
9	hertz9753 	53,743	9,676	63,419
10	Niko084 	30,070	2,650	32,720
11	sneekypeet 	25,960	3,894	29,854
12	111frodon 	19,427	8,572	27,999
13	garyinhere 	23,642	3,770	27,412
14	Dustyshiv 	22,948	2,471	25,419
15	newtekie1 	22,537	2,596	25,133
16	Chicken_Patty 	21,166	2,982	24,148
17	theonedub 	19,470	2,596	22,066
18	Beertintedgoggles 	17,777	2,524	20,301
19	El_Fiendo 	18,003	2,233	20,236
20	MetalTom 	19,470	0	19,470

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We roared back as HWC failed to maintain yesterday's numbers bringing the overtake back to 1.5 years. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,771,766  	1,559,709
HWC 	1,548,658  	1,890,237

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-3 	37,233,063 	-7,091 	04.23.25, 5pm / 14.4 Years
TechPowerup! 	-3 	37,009,955 	-68,673 	05.30.12, 10pm / 1.5 Years


*Milestones!*
*TechPowerup! passes 500,000,000*
BraveSoul passes 1,100,000
Josh154TPU passes 80,000
PhysXerror passes 300,000
PVTCaboose1337 passes 250,000
vanyots passes 1,600,000


*Members Joining Today*
Omri_Drucker joins as new


*TechPowerup!*



*500 Million*





Tonight we see *vanyots* and *BraveSoul* continue their pursuit of 2 million. 
Next we have *PhysXerror* and *PVTCaboose1337* working towards their 1st million. 
Finally *Josh154TPU* and his helpers missed out on getting his folding badge because Free-DC closed out the day early. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats stoners and congrats to everyone on the great milestone we have crossed tonight.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 9, 2010)

500,000,000 points.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That is an extremely good idea!  Did you grab those plates and standoffs from an electronics shop?  I think I might attempt something similar, and use an array of colored fans, as well as a 20 port switch!



The plates were scrap from our metal shop at work and the fan was from an old upconverter box here (we build RF/satellite testers).  So the whole mod ended up being free.  The router has not dropped its connection since taking it out of that easy-bake oven plastic housing.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 9, 2010)

Back in the pie thanks to my trusty new GTS450s!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> The router has not dropped its connection since taking it out of that* easy-bake oven plastic housing*.


Easy Bake...LOL


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Back in the pie thanks to my trusty new GTS450s!



Congrats!  How many do ya got now in the folding rig?

My second 8800gts should be here today! The post office here just gave me a call saying that they have my package and it will be here around noon central time! Then it's time to throw that in the rig and get it folding along with the other 8800gts and q6600! 

Then after that i need to pick up another cheap folding card something like a 8800gt and a bigger PSU and fold away! Im estimating that if i pick up another card like a 8800gt my rig will be in the 20k+ range 

Oh and one more question. I am folding smp clients on my q6600 and i seem to get alot of large work units worth over 4k by the time i am done folding them but these take forever. Ever so randomly i get project 6073's that are worth about 2.5k and i fly through these much quicker and can usually get 2 done a day. I have also gotten some smaller 921's on my q6600 and those only take a couple hours to complete! I also get about 1k PPD difference in hfm when i get a 6073 or even smaller work units over the large ones.

The laptop with the i3 330m constantly gets 6073's and the smaller 921 pt work units. Is their a way to configure my q6600 so it will get all the smaller smp work units so i can fly through them quicker and get more done?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am currently running-
1 - GTX465
2 - GTS450
1 - GTS250

Soon I should be adding a GT430.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I am currently running-
> 1 - GTX465
> 2 - GTS450
> 1 - GTS250
> ...



Thats a sweet folding rig man! What do those 430's pull in for PPD?


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 9, 2010)

> The laptop with the i3 330m constantly gets 6073's and the smaller 921 pt work units. Is their a way to configure my q6600 so it will get all the smaller smp work units so i can fly through them quicker and get more done?


What program are you using to setup the folding client?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> What program are you using to setup the folding client?



Im not using any programs, i just follow this guide.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 9, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Thats a sweet folding rig man! What do those 430's pull in for PPD?



It's actually 4 individual rigs.

The 430's from what I can find are supposed to do around 5-9K ppd depending on the unit.
If they average even 6k, that's really good PPD/Watt


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 9, 2010)

> Im not using any programs, i just follow this guide.


Give the tracker software a try it's so much easier to setup cards and cpu's.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmm is their a guide here? I should use that too as setting up two cards will be a pain in the butt i think.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm is their a guide here? I should use that too as setting up two cards will be a pain in the butt i think.



Fahtracker V@ is a app that automatically sets up the Clients. You just select the hardware you want to fold on, enter your username & team, and it does the rest. It's pretty slick.

http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sweet! As soon as that other gts comes in the mail ill set it up! almost done with a smp work unit and the other gts should be here in about 30 mins so it's perfect timing!


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 10, 2010)

I passed 500k today  my vcard needs a very deserved rest atm


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I passed 500k today  my vcard needs a very deserved rest atm



Congrats! Time to do some gaming


----------



## msgclb (Dec 10, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I passed 500k today  my vcard needs a very deserved rest atm



I believe your will deserved milestone will happen tomorrow because Free-DC ended their day with you at 499,127. But you did pass 500K one hour after the current update. 

But if your video card could talk I'd bet it would want to go for *1 million*.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Woot got my other 8800gts today! Rig is hitting 15k with current smp work unit. Usually the q6600 gets around 6kppd depending on the WU so id say the rig is rougly 15-17k plus the i3 thats at 2.5k. So EXTREMELY close to 20k and i should be able to get a chunk of pie each day after everyone stops helping me and it's just me!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 10, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 9, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







We had four 100K+ folders tonight with Buck taking the cherry. 
We also had a couple with 90K+ along with some other folders with outstanding numbers. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	104,805	74,985	179,790
2	bogmali 	116,917	8,437	125,354
3	msgclb 	106,550	15,654	122,204
4	Josh154TPU 	99,660	15,576	115,236
5	TeXBill 	83,594	13,748	97,342
6	NastyHabits 	90,368	3,256	93,624
7	111frodon 	77,437	9,555	86,992
8	Oily_17 	59,415	12,455	71,870
9	hertz9753 	53,033	10,031	63,064
10	sneekypeet 	31,152	3,894	35,046
11	Niko084 	30,070	3,948	34,018
12	newtekie1 	30,069	2,596	32,665
13	MetalTom 	24,662	3,894	28,556
14	Dustyshiv 	25,373	3,177	28,550
15	Beertintedgoggles 	21,897	3,349	25,246
16	MStenholm 	18,885	5,435	24,320
17	garyinhere 	21,496	2,335	23,831
18	Chicken_Patty 	20,376	3,177	23,553
19	theonedub 	19,470	2,596	22,066
20	El_Fiendo 	17,377	3,894	21,271

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We dropped a lot more points than HWC pushing the overtake back to 5.5 years. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,492,151  	1,771,766
HWC 	1,502,406  	1,548,658

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-3 	37,009,955 	-68,673 	05.30.12, 10pm / 1.5 Years
TechPowerup! 	-3 	37,020,210 	-18,423 	06.10.16, 10am / 5.5 Years


*Milestones!*
*111frodon passes 1,600,000*
berwick53 passes 2,000
Danzown passes 200,000
Ev1LrYu passes 1,000
*hertz9753 passes 20,000,000*
*Josh154TPU passes 150,000*
MetalTom passes 200,000
Omri_Drucker passes 1,000
sphizx passes 7,000
*TeXBill passes 18,000,000*


Tonight we have an impressive list of millionaires.
First we have *hertz9753* as he passes 20 million.  Congratulations.
Then it's *TeXBill* returning with 18 million.  Congratulations.
Our final millionaire is *111frodon* that continues his pursuit of 2 million. 
Next we have *Josh154TPU* that has passed the necessary 100,000 points to obtain his folding badge.  Congratulations.
Also working towards their 1st million are *Danzown* and *MetalTom*. 
Finally *sphizx*, *berwick53*, *Omri_Drucker*  and *Ev1LrYu* continue to pursue their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 




















































Congratulations all.


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh passed 150k but today made 115,236... 
How many rigs/clients you have? 
So you'll join the millionaries club in 10 days!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats to all the stoners! After i get up to my 630k total points i will only be outputting about 20k ppd a day and the top folders PPD will go back up. We need to recruit as many people as we can! HWC only had a 10k ppd gap on us today and with some more hardware/people folding we can easily take down HWC!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Josh passed 150k but today made 115,236...
> How many rigs/clients you have?
> So you'll join the millionaries club in 10 days!



All i have is a q6600 two 8800gts's and a core i3 330m folding from me. I just made the switch over to TPU from OCN and some generous members here said that if i made the switch they would replace every point i scored over at OCN for my username here. So i have 630k points over there and these members are helping me get to 630k and after that im back to my little 20k ppd


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 10, 2010)

msgclb said:


> hertz9753 passes 20,000,000



  I think that's pretty good for 15 months folding.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I think that's pretty good for 15 months folding.



It is more then good. Congratulation with the big stone.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2010)

*Big congrat's to hertz9753 for 20 Mil and being a consistently productive folder. Cheers my friend!*

Congrats to all stoners and especially the new members of the Team. Welcome aboard.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 11, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 10, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







TeXBill had a 190K+ day that gave him the cherry. 
We had six 100K+ folders along with one at 90K+ today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	178,123	13,430	191,553
2	Oily_17 	68,009	78,299	146,308
3	Josh154TPU 	127,838	17,280	145,118
4	msgclb 	114,351	11,682	126,033
5	Buck_Nasty 	110,189	9,814	120,003
6	MStenholm 	100,912	6,146	107,058
7	El_Fiendo 	91,971	3,111	95,082
8	bogmali 	62,377	6,001	68,378
9	hertz9753 	52,303	6,901	59,204
10	111frodon 	32,141	5,468	37,609
11	newtekie1 	34,506	2,596	37,102
12	MetalTom 	31,152	3,894	35,046
13	Niko084 	28,279	2,596	30,875
14	sneekypeet 	25,960	2,596	28,556
15	Dustyshiv 	20,767	5,374	26,141
16	Beertintedgoggles 	22,859	2,782	25,641
17	garyinhere 	23,912	1,174	25,086
18	NastyHabits 	18,637	3,278	21,915
19	theonedub 	18,172	2,596	20,768
20	thebluebumblebee 	17,047	2,348	19,395

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


We had a pretty good day but unfortunately HWC had a better one so they pushed the overtake back to 11.4 years. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,614,225  	1,492,151
HWC 	1,755,085  	1,502,406

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-3 	37,020,210 	-18,423 	06.10.16, 10am / 5.5 Years
TechPowerup! 	-3 	37,161,070 	-8,893 	05.20.22, 4pm / 11.4 Years


*Milestones!*
*Chicken_Patty passes 2,000,000*
chinesefarmer passes 90,000
*El_Fiendo passes 19,000,000*
Ev1LrYu passes 2,000
heky passes 20,000
Josh154TPU passes 300,000
Jstn7477 passes 850,000
Luke_stone passes 700,000
MetalTom passes 250,000
ocgmj passes 7,000
Qu4k3r passes 500,000
xbonez passes 6,000


*Members Joining Today*
xbonez joins as new

Welcome to the team *xbonez*. 

Tonight we have a long list of stoners but I'll start with a couple of outstanding millionaires.
First *El_Fiendo* continues to give us the quiet treatment as he passes 19 million.  Congratulations.
Then we see *Chicken_Patty* coming in with 2 million that brings an upgrade to his folding badge.  Congratulations.
Next working towards their 1st million are *Jstn7477*, *Luke_stone*, *Qu4k3r*, *Josh154TPU* and *MetalTom*. 
Finally *chinesefarmer*, *heky*, *ocgmj*, *xbonez* and *Ev1LrYu* continue to pursue their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 






























































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

Amazing list of stones 

yay for my 2 million


----------



## msgclb (Dec 12, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 11, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali was one of five 100K+ folders and his 255K gave him the cherry. 
Also we had a couple of folders with 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	184,145	71,035	255,180
2	Josh154TPU 	131,334	17,799	149,133
3	msgclb 	125,551	17,285	142,836
4	TeXBill 	115,949	13,380	129,329
5	Buck_Nasty 	116,268	10,260	126,528
6	NastyHabits 	19,842	73,909	93,751
7	MStenholm 	92,196	1,298	93,494
8	Oily_17 	64,546	6,223	70,769
9	hertz9753 	56,089	6,902	62,991
10	Niko084 	33,253	3,894	37,147
11	sneekypeet 	27,258	5,192	32,450
12	Dustyshiv 	28,326	3,194	31,520
13	newtekie1 	26,014	3,894	29,908
14	MetalTom 	25,960	2,596	28,556
15	garyinhere 	24,304	3,770	28,074
16	111frodon 	24,324	0	24,324
17	El_Fiendo 	20,637	3,424	24,061
18	theonedub 	19,470	3,894	23,364
19	Chicken_Patty 	19,047	2,016	21,063
20	Beertintedgoggles 	18,577	2,118	20,695

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


I believe our overtake of HWC is on a yo-yo as we seem to swap ends of a string.  
We had a better day and fortunately HWC didn't so our overtake came back to 1.2 years. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,660,231  	1,614,225
HWC 	1,239,126  	1,755,085

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
TechPowerup! 	-3 	37,161,070 	-8,893 	05.20.22, 4pm / 11.4 Years
TechPowerup! 	-3 	36,739,965 	-80,774 	03.10.12, 8pm / 1.2 Years


*Milestones!*
adam99leit passes 200,000
*garyinhere passes 1,600,000*
heky passes 30,000
Josh154TPU passes 450,000
*MStenholm passes 7,500,000*
xbonez passes 10,000


Leading off our millionaires tonight we have *MStenholm* making it to 7.5 million.  congrats.
Also we have *garyinhere* working towards his next million.  Congrats.
Next working of their 1st million are *Josh154TPU* and *adam99leit*. 
Finally *heky* and *xbonez* continue to pursue their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats stoners! In less than 100k PPD i will be on my own  A big thanks to bogmali, TexBill and Buck_Nasty for helping me! You all are great over here!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Congrats stoners! In less than 100k PPD i will be on my own  A big thanks to bogmali, TexBill and Buck_Nasty for helping me! You all are great over here!



They sure are. 

This HWC battle has me on my heels   it's just a constant back and forth.  We need a big jump in PPD to keep these people off our ass for a while!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> They sure are.
> 
> This HWC battle has me on my heels   it's just a constant back and forth.  We need a big jump in PPD to keep these people off our ass for a while!



Thanks for volunterring to build a sr-2 rig with quad 580's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Thanks for volunterring to build a sr-2 rig with quad 580's



Trust me, if I had the funds I would have.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Trust me, if I had the funds I would have.



Oh me too man! That would be such an amazing rig to have! All it would do is fold and id run the q6600 as a gaming rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Oh me too man! That would be such an amazing rig to have! All it would do is fold and id run the q6600 as a gaming rig



I had plans to build something similar this upcoming year.  For now they look delayed but I haven't completely forgotten about it.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had plans to build something similar this upcoming year.  For now they look delayed but I haven't completely forgotten about it.



I just applied at best buy and being 16 if i could get that job id be makin some bucks and could hopefully build a sr-2!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I just applied at best buy and being 16 if i could get that job id be makin some bucks and could hopefully build a sr-2!



Good luck bro


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good luck bro



Thanks man! I got a friend who works there in the geek squad tech department and he's also 16 and he doesn't know squat compared to me  Thats the position their hiring for also so hopefully i get it! I honestly don't know how he is working on there. He said updating my gpu drivers will kill my cards and that you can run 16gb of ram on a 1366 thinking it's dual channel. He didn't even know triple channel existed


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

I wanna give a big shout out to Buck_Nasty, bogmali and TeXBill for helping me regain my points! Thanks so much guys, you can now configure your clients back to your self or keep helping me out if you would like  Now let's watch my PPD decrease and there PPD increase!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I wanna give a big shout out to Buck_Nasty, bogmali and TeXBill for helping me regain my points! Thanks so much guys, you can now configure your clients back to your self or keep helping me out if you would like  Now let's watch my PPD decrease and there PPD increase!



Yeah you gained in the ranks pretty fast, lol!  +418 ranks in the past 7 days.  Wow.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah you gained in the ranks pretty fast, lol!  +418 ranks in the past 7 days.  Wow.



Haha it was definitely nice! Now i'll be averaging about 20k PPD by myself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Thanks man! I got a friend who works there in the geek squad tech department and he's also 16 and he doesn't know squat compared to me  Thats the position their hiring for also so hopefully i get it! I honestly don't know how he is working on there. He said updating my gpu drivers will kill my cards and that you can run 16gb of ram on a 1366 thinking it's dual channel. He didn't even know triple channel existed



Looks like your buddy needs to join TPU.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like your buddy needs to join TPU.



Defnitely! I learned everything over at OCN. I started getting into computers like march of this year built my first rig, wasn't very good sold my comp 2 months later then after summer i just had to get a comp again!

OCN was the easiest forum for me to find and it's a very large forum so their is more voices/opinions. I like TPU much better though after learning everything i have from OCN as the people are much more helpful here and it's a much friendlier community. You don't all the dick heads here that you do at OCN that think they know everything and act like your a idiot for a question..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Defnitely! I learned everything over at OCN. I started getting into computers like march of this year built my first rig, wasn't very good sold my comp 2 months later then after summer i just had to get a comp again!
> 
> OCN was the easiest forum for me to find and it's a very large forum so their is more voices/opinions. I like TPU much better though after learning everything i have from OCN as the people are much more helpful here and it's a much friendlier community. You don't all the dick heads here that you do at OCN that think they know everything and act like your a idiot for a question..



OCN is not bad at all, I am a member there too and I got a few posts as well.  So I've been around that place, but TPU feels like home bro, no other forum has felt like that at all.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Thanks so much guys, you can now configure your clients back to your self or keep helping me out if you would like



My pleasure! I have retaken my 4 GTX460's but the other 2 I won't be able to do until tomorrow so they will still fold for you


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> OCN is not bad at all, I am a member there too and I got a few posts as well.  So I've been around that place, but TPU feels like home bro, no other forum has felt like that at all.



Yeah exactly.. OCN is just so large it's hard to feel like it is here.



bogmali said:


> My pleasure! I have retaken my 4 GTX460's but the other 2 I won't be able to do until tomorrow so they will still fold for you



Sweet! There's another 15k points for the night!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 13, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 12, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight MStenholm rises to the top as his 189K takes the cherry. 
He is one of seven 100K+ folders. I suspect this might the last Pie Josh will see for now. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	MStenholm 	187,246	2,596	189,842
2	El_Fiendo 	164,105	2,661	166,766
3	Buck_Nasty 	121,077	17,025	138,102
4	TeXBill 	115,831	20,185	136,016
5	msgclb 	114,983	17,160	132,143
6	bogmali 	118,254	10,831	129,085
7	Josh154TPU 	109,053	6,604	115,657
8	Oily_17 	63,723	7,225	70,948
9	hertz9753 	55,431	10,557	65,988
10	sneekypeet 	36,344	6,490	42,834
11	Niko084 	32,666	5,246	37,912
12	newtekie1 	30,385	3,894	34,279
13	garyinhere 	23,450	1,412	24,862
14	Beertintedgoggles 	21,371	3,307	24,678
15	Dustyshiv 	21,719	2,714	24,433
16	theonedub 	18,172	3,894	22,066
17	NastyHabits 	18,865	2,668	21,533
18	Chicken_Patty 	18,387	1,566	19,953
19	thebluebumblebee 	14,376	1,765	16,141
20	xbonez 	12,644	1,298	13,942

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Our yo-yo kept spinning while the HWC string must have broke as it was going up.  
We've disappeared as a HWC threat. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,643,541  	1,660,231
HWC 	1,826,081  	1,239,126

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
Gone!!! 



*Milestones!*
heky passes 40,000
Josh154TPU passes 600,000
MetalTom passes 300,000
*NastyHabits passes 11,000,000*
*Niko084 passes 5,500,000*
PVTCaboose1337 passes 300,000
sphizx passes 8,000
xbonez passes 30,000


We have another pair of millionaires tonight.
First we have *NastyHabits* making it to 11 million.  congrats.
Then it's *Niko084* coming in half way to his next million.  Congrats.

Next working towards their 1st million are *Josh154TPU*, *MetalTom* and *PVTCaboose1337*. 
Finally *heky*, *xbonez* and *sphizx* continue to pursue their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Not saying this will make "ALL" the difference, but it'll sure help.

-The 5870 only crunched temporarily due to heat.  But what I'll do is leave it on as long as I'm not home.  If I'm not home, the heat won't bother 
-The 3rd rig I finally got Windows installed on it after all the issues I had.  So, when I get home today from work I'll install the drivers and fire it up, counting on everything going good.

The 5870 should put out about 1.5-2k PPD like this and the GTS 250 in the 3rd rig full time should do I assume like 5-6kppd.  So Let's see if we get back on the threats list.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks CP!

Anyone notice that Fits seems to be gone?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

Grats stoners! Im looking to get that first mil by my own now!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, people have been helping you. I was wondering how you managed that! lol.

I was suppose to have a GTX260 arrive today 

Hopefully i can sell my 8800GTS's, GTX260 and get a GTX460 in a trade, then maybe a 2nd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

@ION, he has.  But he comes and goes.  Hopefully he can comeback soon.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Oh, people have been helping you. I was wondering how you managed that! lol.
> 
> I was suppose to have a GTX260 arrive today
> 
> Hopefully i can sell my 8800GTS's, GTX260 and get a GTX460 in a trade, then maybe a 2nd.



Are those gts's 512mb versions?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ION, he has.  But he comes and goes.  Hopefully he can comeback soon.



Ahh, that makes sense.  Hopefully he'll be back with his 100k+ PPD soon though


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, that makes sense.  Hopefully he'll be back with his 100k+ PPD soon though



Naw, 640MB badboys


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Naw, 640MB badboys



Aren't the 512mb's better?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Aren't the 512mb's better?


Yea, the 512mb are alot stronger in GPU2(6700ppd vs 4600ppd) due to 32 more shaders and the fact that G92's overclock like no tommorow.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yea, the 512mb are alot stronger in GPU2(6700ppd vs 4600ppd) due to 32 more shaders and the fact that G92's overclock like no tommorow.



Well glad i made the right choice on my cards! I have $110 shipped in both cards is that decent?


----------



## msgclb (Dec 14, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 13, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








TeXBill reclaims the cherry tonight with a 200K+ performance. 
He had four 100K+ folders along with one at 97K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	189,995	13,905	203,900
2	Buck_Nasty 	155,468	11,546	167,014
3	Oily_17 	133,294	11,864	145,158
4	msgclb 	103,442	19,363	122,805
5	bogmali 	82,315	15,316	97,631
6	hertz9753 	53,474	7,057	60,531
7	Niko084 	31,368	5,192	36,560
8	111frodon 	31,658	4,297	35,955
9	newtekie1 	30,770	3,894	34,664
10	sneekypeet 	28,556	5,192	33,748
11	Josh154TPU 	31,233	1,412	32,645
12	Beertintedgoggles 	21,961	3,150	25,111
13	NastyHabits 	20,691	3,936	24,627
14	Dustyshiv 	21,063	2,665	23,728
15	Chicken_Patty 	19,291	3,561	22,852
16	theonedub 	19,470	2,596	22,066
17	MStenholm 	17,525	4,361	21,886
18	thebluebumblebee 	17,992	1,412	19,404
19	garyinhere 	17,796	1,370	19,166
20	KieX 	13,980	1,298	15,278

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


While both teams failed to match yesterday's points, HWC again came out on top.
We' remained off the HWC threat list. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,361,286  	1,643,541
HWC 	1,589,732  	1,826,081

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
Gone!!! 



*Milestones!*
*111frodon passes 1,700,000*
*Beertintedgoggles passes 7,000,000*
heky passes 50,000
Josh154TPU passes 650,000
popswala passes 900,000
qamulek passes 250,000
Qu4k3r passes 550,000
xbonez passes 40,000


Tonight we start with another pair of millionaires.
First it's *Beertintedgoggles* passing 7 million.  congrats.
Next *111frodon* is getting closer to his next million.  Congrats.

Then we have *popswala*, *Josh154TPU*, *Qu4k3r* and *qamulek* working toward their 1st million. 
Finally *heky* and *xbonez* continue to pursue their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats all! Someone man up and build a sr-2 rig so we can close in that gap on HWC! With xmas money im definitely throwing in some gts 450's or maybe building a dedicated folding rig!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2010)

Problem with an SR-2 is that it requires Xeons. And they cost £800+ each.

That'd be £2000+ for just the RAM and the board.

IIRC.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Problem with an SR-2 is that it requires Xeons. And they cost £800+ each.
> 
> That'd be £2000+ for just the RAM and the board.
> 
> IIRC.



Yep but that thing would pump out major PPD! We need to rent servers or something for the CC


----------



## bogmali (Dec 14, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> We need to rent servers or something for the CC



As in blade servers?..........Hmmnn.......


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

Shoot your rigs are put out quite a bit PPD alone  With all my current hardware i can almost break 20k


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2010)

Two normal X58 mobos with 970's can do +120 k PPD and for less then a SR-2. OK they take up more space and will use slightly more power. A i920 to i970 upgrade is the cheapest way to boost PPD (30 -> 60 k PPD) seen over a periode due to fact that you get way more PPD/watt then with GPU's.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2010)

bogmali said:


> As in blade servers?..........Hmmnn.......



When will your 4xAMD rig start producing? HFM.net screenie is a most


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Two normal X58 mobos with 970's can do +120 k PPD and for less then a SR-2. OK they take up more space and will use slightly more power. A i920 to i970 upgrade is the cheapest way to boost PPD (30 -> 60 k PPD) seen over a periode due to fact that you get way more PPD/watt then with GPU's.



Hmm well that should be my next rig  If i can get this job at Best Buy i should be able to hopefully build it sometime soon!



mstenholm said:


> When will your 4xAMD rig start producing? HFM.net screenie is a most



Agreed we need a screenie! Comon get that thing goin!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

I HIT OVER 30K TODAY     

FIRST TIME EVER FOR ME, SORRY!  GOT EXCITED


----------



## bogmali (Dec 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I HIT OVER 30K TODAY; FIRST TIME EVER FOR ME, SORRY!  GOT EXCITED



Grats Dave


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Grats Dave



Great feeling.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 15, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 14, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







What do you get when you have a 300K+ day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cherry Pie!

That's all bogmali gets along with  and congratulations.
On many days TeXBill's 185K performance would come out on top. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	301,512	16,257	317,769
2	TeXBill 	172,222	12,915	185,137
3	Buck_Nasty 	153,801	9,697	163,498
4	MStenholm 	116,323	3,140	119,463
5	msgclb 	103,830	7,619	111,449
6	NastyHabits 	86,830	2,668	89,498
7	Oily_17 	62,202	9,709	71,911
8	hertz9753 	43,602	4,900	48,502
9	sneekypeet 	32,450	6,490	38,940
10	newtekie1 	35,934	2,596	38,530
11	Niko084 	31,368	5,246	36,614
12	Chicken_Patty 	26,691	4,385	31,076
13	111frodon 	24,483	4,419	28,902
14	Beertintedgoggles 	20,285	2,367	22,652
15	theonedub 	19,470	2,596	22,066
16	garyinhere 	18,569	1,370	19,939
17	thebluebumblebee 	16,137	2,936	19,073
18	Dustyshiv 	15,987	2,467	18,454
19	El_Fiendo 	14,116	2,118	16,234
20	MetalTom 	15,576	0	15,576

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Both teams had a better day but HWC still came out on top.
We again remained off the HWC threat list. 



*EOC Team Points*
*Today*
*Yesterday*

TechPowerUp! 	1,608,339  	1,361,286
HWC 	1,732,232  	1,589,732

*HWC Threats*


Team Name 	Rank Diff 	Points Diff 	Gain Daily 	Date Overtake
Gone!!! 



*Milestones!*
Ev1LrYu passes 3,000
*hat passes 2,000,000*
heky passes 60,000
TwoSheds passes 400,000
xbonez passes 50,000


Tonight we start with *hat* getting a new citation to his folding badge as he passing 2 million.  congrats.
Next we have *TwoSheds* as he continues to work on his 1st million. 
Finally *heky*, *xbonez* and *Ev1LrYu* continue to pursue their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2010)

How the hell did Bog manage 300k+!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2010)

He didn't even break his own record - 321,098,. C'mon Bog, you can do better


----------



## bogmali (Dec 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> How the hell did Bog manage 300k+!



3 -bigadv dumps for starters


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> 3 -bigadv dumps for starters
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101215/3big.jpg



I call H4X Congrats on the awesome PPD man!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> 3 -bigadv dumps for starters
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101215/3big.jpg



Practicing for the Chimp Challenge? This could come in handy...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats bogmali and others! Lastnight was my first night i didn't make the list or hit a milestone  Hopefully i'll make it tonight or it will be tomorrow. About 15k points away from 700k!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Practicing for the Chimp Challenge? This could come in handy...




Yep, you can call it a warm up and I know I'm ready so bring on the CC 2011.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 16, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 15, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Even with a Stanford server acting badly we have Buck claiming the cherry with a 200K+ day. His last update tells the whole story! 
Also Oily's last update got him the points to be one of our four 100K+ folders. 
I know the server problem caused lower points for many of you including me.


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	133,702	78,373	212,075
2	MStenholm 	174,768	2,596	177,364
3	bogmali 	147,950	8,964	156,914
4	Oily_17 	54,029	81,789	135,818
5	msgclb 	83,703	15,384	99,087
6	TeXBill 	67,947	16,558	84,505
7	El_Fiendo 	80,079	1,939	82,018
8	hertz9753 	37,668	7,802	45,470
9	Beertintedgoggles 	21,016	1,840	22,856
10	Chicken_Patty 	19,752	2,672	22,424
11	newtekie1 	18,865	2,650	21,515
12	Dustyshiv 	19,557	1,824	21,381
13	111frodon 	19,556	1,037	20,593
14	Niko084 	15,792	3,948	19,740
15	sneekypeet 	16,874	2,596	19,470
16	thebluebumblebee 	15,156	1,937	17,093
17	Josh154TPU 	11,440	1,800	13,240
18	theonedub 	9,086	3,894	12,980
19	NastyHabits 	9,103	3,399	12,502
20	garyinhere 	8,381	3,849	12,230

Congratulations to all pie club members. 



I'm going to drop this section until we get back on HWC threat list. 
Hopefully that won't be too long.



*Milestones!*
*Bow passes 1,600,000*
*MStenholm passes 8,000,000*
Nick259 passes 300,000
*TeXBill passes 19,000,000*
xbonez passes 60,000


Tonight our stoners are led by three millionaires.
First we have *TeXBill* passing 19 million.  Congrats.
Next it's *MStenholm* with 8 million.  Congrats.
Also we have *Bow* closing in on his 2nd million. 
Then *Nick259* continuing to work on his 1st million. 
And finally *xbonez* returns on his way to his folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2010)

I just cracked 300,000  Get ready for my name up there


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 16, 2010)

Grats stoners! I made the top 20 last night! Hopefully the rig doesn't lock up today tonight or tomorrow while im gone! If it doesn't I should make up some good points when I get back tomorrow night!


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally my points should stop bouncing around, kept having a problem with one machine, finally a stick of ram fails memtest!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

My 3rd rig is down again, SSD finished crapping on me.  I'll keep you guys posted.  I need another 30k plus day!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 17, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 16, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








We had four 100K+ folders with bogmali claiming the cherry with a 194K+ day. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	113,581	80,753	194,334
2	Buck_Nasty 	155,107	10,951	166,058
3	msgclb 	103,371	12,114	115,485
4	TeXBill 	100,683	8,798	109,481
5	Oily_17 	77,042	7,538	84,580
6	hertz9753 	38,885	4,735	43,620
7	sneekypeet 	35,046	3,894	38,940
8	111frodon 	31,876	4,185	36,061
9	newtekie1 	31,192	3,894	35,086
10	Niko084 	26,117	3,302	29,419
11	Beertintedgoggles 	24,115	3,173	27,288
12	Chicken_Patty 	21,625	2,664	24,289
13	Dustyshiv 	15,319	5,262	20,581
14	garyinhere 	19,351	1,059	20,410
15	MStenholm 	16,541	3,546	20,087
16	NastyHabits 	17,024	2,668	19,692
17	thebluebumblebee 	16,437	1,761	18,198
18	theonedub 	16,874	1,298	18,172
19	MetalTom 	16,874	0	16,874
20	Qu4k3r 	12,857	1,348	14,205

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon passes 1,800,000*
dark2099 passes 950,000
*garyinhere passes 1,700,000*
Josh154TPU passes 700,000
Kyle2020_And_MoonPig passes 300,000
Maikel205 passes 900,000
Ross211 passes 1,000
sphizx passes 9,000


Both *111frodon* and *garyinhere* are closing in on their 2nd million. 
Also *dark2099* is one step away from his 1st million followed by *Maikel205*, *Josh154TPU* and *Kyle2020_And_MoonPig*. 
Finally *sphizx* and *Ross211* return on their way to a folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 











http://img.techpowerup.org/101217/FAH-2010-12-16-garyinhere-cert-1.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://img.techpowerup.org/101217/FAH-2010-12-16-dark2099-cert-1.jpg



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 17, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 16, 2010 Pie!*


*EOC*
*Today's Team Stats*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	113,581	80,753	194,334
2	Buck_Nasty 	155,107	10,951	166,058
3	msgclb 	103,371	12,114	115,485
4	TeXBill 	100,683	8,798	109,481
5	Oily_17 	77,042	7,538	84,580
6	hertz9753 	38,885	4,735	43,620
7	sneekypeet 	35,046	3,894	38,940
8	111frodon 	31,876	4,185	36,061
9	newtekie1 	31,192	3,894	35,086
10	Niko084 	26,117	3,302	29,419
11	Beertintedgoggles 	24,115	3,173	27,288
12	Chicken_Patty 	21,625	2,664	24,289
13	Dustyshiv 	15,319	5,262	20,581
14	garyinhere 	19,351	1,059	20,410
15	MStenholm 	16,541	3,546	20,087
16	NastyHabits 	17,024	2,668	19,692
17	thebluebumblebee 	16,437	1,761	18,198
18	theonedub 	16,874	1,298	18,172
19	MetalTom 	16,874	0	16,874
20	Qu4k3r 	12,857	1,348	14,205
21	Josh154TPU 	11,801	1,487	13,288
22	dank1983man420 	10,782	1,885	12,667
23	El_Fiendo 	9,562	2,467	12,029
24	PVTCaboose1337 	8,782	1,298	10,080
25	DanMiner 	7,439	1,370	8,809
26	Luke_stone 	7,498	787	8,285
27	KieX 	6,891	1,348	8,239
28	phoenix 	7,179	1,037	8,216
29	TwoSheds 	7,788	0	7,788
30	qamulek 	6,954	0	6,954
31	toastman2004 	6,415	104	6,519
32	dark2099 	6,002	511	6,513
33	hat 	5,657	706	6,363
34	Kyle2020_And_MoonPig 	6,206	0	6,206
35	popswala 	3,894	1,298	5,192
36	heky 	5,192	0	5,192
37	Steevo1 	2,614	2,410	5,024
38	BraveSoul 	4,622	0	4,622
39	Danzown 	3,627	353	3,980
40	xbonez 	3,894	0	3,894
41	angelkiller 	3,155	450	3,605
42	Maikel205 	3,508	0	3,508
43	Bow 	1,370	1,370	2,740
44	Ross211 	1,265	1,106	2,371
45	FIH_The_Don 	1,765	0	1,765
46	Supreme0verlord 	1,761	0	1,761
47	TheLaughingMan 	1,723	0	1,723
48	briar7 	1,188	511	1,699
49	thoughtdisorder 	1,046	450	1,496
50	blackdemon 	1,352	0	1,352
51	SpeedsticK 	1,174	0	1,174
52	skotosa 	1,022	0	1,022
53	Nick259 	1,017	0	1,017
54	vanyots 	925	69	994
55	chinesefarmer 	992	0	992
56	DRDNA 	651	0	651
57	ArmoredCavalry 	446	0	446
58	sphizx 	320	69	389
59	BoT 	241	0	241
60	Solaris17 	166	59	225
61	imperialreign 	74	0	74
62	AmalfiMarini 	69	0	69
63	Alcpone 	69	0	69
64	berwick53 	69	0	69

To find the Top 10 or 20 I have to gather the data for all members that put points up during the day.
I'm guessing that most of you aren't aware of how each member fared using the EOC stats.
So if you're interested in me posting this information each day then some feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dang, i was 1 spot away from making the top 20 last night! Uhh oh well gotta hit it today! I like how you posted the second post too. Show's more than just the top 20 as we have more than 20 great folders and they need recognition as well!

Anyways grats to all you stoners! I may be tearing the rig apart and putting the cpu/mobo/ram and possibly 1 gts up for sale for a i7 bigadv rig! Oh well that rig will score more than loosing 1 card


----------



## msgclb (Dec 18, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 17, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







While bogmali claimed the cherry with a 273K+ day, MStenholm also had an impressive 200K+ day for a chunk of that green stuff.  Congrats to both.
Including the above two, we had five 100K+ folders today. 
Our 2nd five also put up some outstanding numbers. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	255,201	17,868	273,069
2	MStenholm 	196,629	4,911	201,540
3	TeXBill 	177,682	10,853	188,535
4	Buck_Nasty 	156,612	12,960	169,572
5	msgclb 	111,545	12,940	124,485
6	NastyHabits 	81,064	1,348	82,412
7	Oily_17 	64,203	11,959	76,162
8	hertz9753 	49,205	4,909	54,114
9	sneekypeet 	39,390	4,044	43,434
10	Niko084 	28,972	11,823	40,795
11	newtekie1 	29,014	10,131	39,145
12	111frodon 	32,166	5,456	37,622
13	Dustyshiv 	27,560	2,118	29,678
14	El_Fiendo 	23,494	3,935	27,429
15	Chicken_Patty 	21,725	3,172	24,897
16	Beertintedgoggles 	21,155	1,824	22,979
17	theonedub 	20,968	1,348	22,316
18	dank1983man420 	18,005	2,835	20,840
19	thebluebumblebee 	16,989	2,824	19,813
20	xbonez 	15,226	1,348	16,574

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Danzown passes 250,000
*PVTCaboose1337 passes 350,000*
Ross211 passes 4,000
xbonez passes 80,000


Tonight we have *PVTCaboose1337* and *Danzown* working on their 1st million. 
Finally *xbonez* and *Ross211* return on their way to a folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm getting a new unit I have not seen before, a 1368.  Any idea what that is?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2010)

It just cleared Beta testing and it looks like it runs identical to the 1298 WUs but with an additional 1k PPD (which is nice).


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Grats stoners! It's gonna be lonely not scoring any PPD for a good 3 weeks or so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Grats stoners! It's gonna be lonely not scoring any PPD for a good 3 weeks or so



What happened?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What happened?



Sold the q6600 and mobo to xbones, and getting a i7 for bigadv! You better watch it ill be scoring 30k+ daily!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Sold the q6600 and mobo to xbones, and getting a i7 for bigadv! You better watch it ill be scoring 30k+ daily!



Now you are addicted!  Which i7 did you decide on?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Not really sure yet. Depends on how much i can get for my laptop and what i can all get for christmas. If 1366 is a option with my budget around that time, 1366 it is. If it's not in the budget then 1156 is just as good. 

I went to them lock in all night lan's last night. It's not a bring your own rig for "securty" reasons and i played on a i7 860 and a gtx 470 all night on a asus 120hz monitor with some 3d on games. Let's just say don't try 3d when your fucked up lol it's real trippy.

The rig played amazing. I need to rock 24" monitors once i get everything figured out and later on down the road. I used to have a 20" and that was too small. My 32" vizio is way to big and 24"s? Their just perfect!

But yeah, i've always been addicted to folding! I said earlier that i can't upgrade any hardware untill i get new monitors and a new keyboard and mouse.. Yeah well i didn't follow through with that and i've already shipped my stuff out, so i gotta build something now as the sig rig is tore apart!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 19, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 18, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.





Fixed!

It was Buck's turn to claimed the cherry with a 200K+ day but bogmali came close to repeating the feat.  Congrats.
We had four 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	237,963	6,515	244,478
2	bogmali 	180,677	15,645	196,322
3	msgclb 	118,659	10,142	128,801
4	TeXBill 	115,248	13,480	128,728
5	El_Fiendo 	80,391	2,474	82,865
6	Oily_17 	76,087	4,695	80,782
7	hertz9753 	62,176	4,168	66,344
8	Niko084 	47,992	10,664	58,656
9	newtekie1 	47,987	7,188	55,175
10	111frodon 	22,821	6,068	28,889
11	garyinhere 	23,504	3,283	26,787
12	Beertintedgoggles 	23,622	2,291	25,913
13	Dustyshiv 	24,911	353	25,264
14	Chicken_Patty 	21,480	3,309	24,789
15	MStenholm 	20,454	2,696	23,150
16	sneekypeet 	21,568	1,348	22,916
17	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
18	dank1983man420 	19,706	2,835	22,541
19	thebluebumblebee 	14,772	706	15,478
20	Maikel205 	13,647	1,348	14,995

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*chinesefarmer passes 100,000*
*Luke_stone passes 750,000*
Ross211 passes 7,000
SpeedsticK passes 20,000
toastman2004 passes 250,000
xbonez passes 90,000


I'm going to start with *chinesefarmer* that has obtained the 100,000 points to obtain his folding badge.  Congratulations.

Next we have *Luke_stone* and *toastman2004* working towards their 1st million. 
Finally it's *xbonez*, *SpeedsticK* and *Ross211* pursuing their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Good job everyone.  Damn, I'm very close to averaging enough for my "crazy folders" badge, but just shy!  I got the USB stick ready to go for my 3rd rig, hopefully I get around to doing it tomorrow.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

Based on the Pie Chart, Bogmali did repeat the feat!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Man i can't wait to get the i7 rig put together! As long as no one else out side the top 10 makes some major improvements over Christmas time i should be getting pie and not just the top 20!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Based on the Pie Chart, Bogmali did repeat the feat!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 19, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Based on the Pie Chart, Bogmali did repeat the feat!





bogmali said:


>



Ok, have your laughs!

An astute observer would have noticed that I used the 17th instead of the 18th when I copied it! 

It's fixed!

One of the reasons I got distracted was because I lost a power supply last night. I had one hand doing the worki on swapping out the PSU and one working on this update. Now my future bigadv rig is without its power supply.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2010)

and I lost my nice piece of pie in that proces 

Well, I can lose it on my own - after proclaiming that my rig had run for 42 days with out a stop it decided to reboot (no, not window update). Ok lost 24 hours, got a new one and forgot to stop my crunching (it crunches to pass time and stay warm during upload). What normally takes 30:20 (TPF) now took 2½ hours. I found out after 5 hours and 2% of work completed. My Sunday pie should be secured but Monday will be pie-less day

Hope that you find a new PSU msgclb, soon. The Vietnamese are close to our tail.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 19, 2010)

> One of the reasons I got distracted was because I lost a power supply last night. I had one hand doing the worki on swapping out the PSU and one working on this update. Now my future bigadv rig is without its power supply


What size you need? I got an extra Cooler Master 500Watt laying around.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 19, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> What size you need? I got an extra Cooler Master 500Watt laying around.



At least 700 watt. I'm ordering one from a place in Houston. 
I still need the processor that has the cash waiting for the seller.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 20, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 19, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.






It looks like TeXBill and bogmali had dualing updates and TexBill claimed the cherry with a 197K+ day and bogmali was close with 188K+.  Congrats.
We had six 100K+ folders today. 
It looks like sneekypeet didn't need my help to return to the top 10.

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	115,906	81,601	197,507
2	bogmali 	107,948	80,742	188,690
3	Oily_17 	131,448	7,025	138,473
4	MStenholm 	110,910	3,479	114,389
5	msgclb 	103,620	9,462	113,082
6	Buck_Nasty 	95,765	13,383	109,148
7	hertz9753 	54,166	6,813	60,979
8	Niko084 	50,016	5,393	55,409
9	newtekie1 	52,476	2,696	55,172
10	sneekypeet 	36,396	5,392	41,788
11	111frodon 	34,321	4,720	39,041
12	garyinhere 	28,192	3,596	31,788
13	Dustyshiv 	24,947	4,878	29,825
14	Beertintedgoggles 	21,783	3,486	25,269
15	Chicken_Patty 	20,744	2,705	23,449
16	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
17	dank1983man420 	18,341	2,698	21,039
18	thebluebumblebee 	15,391	450	15,841
19	Luke_stone 	13,780	1,174	14,954
20	Maikel205 	9,436	5,518	14,954

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon passed 1,900,000*
Ev1LrYu passed 4,000
Qu4k3r passed 600,000
Ross211 passed 9,000
SpeedsticK passed 25,000
sphizx passed 10,000
Supreme0verlord passed 450,000
*xbonez passed 100,000*


I'm going to skip our millionaire and start with the happiest guy somewhere in Philly!
Yes, *xbonez* has the necessary 100,000 points to obtain his folding badge.  Congratulations.

Next we see that *111frodon* is very close to his 2nd million. 
Then we have *Qu4k3r* and *Supreme0verlord* working towards their 1st million. 
Finally it's *SpeedsticK*, *sphizx*, *Ross211* and *Ev1LrYu* pursuing their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great job stoners! 

I just purchased myself a i7 920 also  Just need to get a board and ram after xmas!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2010)

Good job stoners, especially Xbonez on acheiving his folding badge!


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 21, 2010)

2days ago I passed 600k so I hope reach 700k at the end of this year, also hope build a other rig to fold if I get lucky.-


----------



## msgclb (Dec 21, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 20, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








It's all bogmali tonight as he claimed the cherry with an 190K+ day.  Congrats.
The team had five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	177,325	14,089	191,414
2	Buck_Nasty 	129,762	17,856	147,618
3	msgclb 	104,893	16,108	121,001
4	TeXBill 	103,955	14,326	118,281
5	MStenholm 	108,684	3,402	112,086
6	Oily_17 	64,708	12,030	76,738
7	hertz9753 	53,744	6,868	60,612
8	Niko084 	47,548	2,696	50,244
9	newtekie1 	36,635	5,396	42,031
10	sneekypeet 	35,048	5,392	40,440
11	111frodon 	33,963	4,461	38,424
12	Dustyshiv 	28,510	4,088	32,598
13	Beertintedgoggles 	22,498	3,133	25,631
14	theonedub 	20,220	4,044	24,264
15	garyinhere 	22,674	1,350	24,024
16	dank1983man420 	18,879	2,054	20,933
17	Chicken_Patty 	17,232	2,471	19,703
18	NastyHabits 	16,179	3,475	19,654
19	xbonez 	13,480	2,696	16,176
20	KieX 	13,480	1,348	14,828

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


Sometime today Vietnam Global Team passed us. Now they are gunning for HWC!


*Milestones!*
*MStenholm passed 8,500,000*
Ross211 passed 10,000
*sneekypeet passed 8,000,000*
SpeedsticK passed 30,000


Tonight we have *MStenholm* passing 8.5 million and *sneekypeet* that passed 8 million.  Congratulations.
Finally it's *SpeedsticK* and *Ross211* pursuing their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2010)

Grats to all........Very nice Sneeky


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats all  Why was the list so much smaller last night? Get those milestones people!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

HELP ME OUT GUYS! I will trade this baby for a 3x2gb set of ddr3 ram or a x58 mobo. Someone help me out and trade for it or buy it so i can put about 40k PPD towards TPU!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 22, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 21, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Buck returns tonight tasting the cherry with a 200K+ performance.  Congrats.
The team had four 100K+ folders with a couple at 90K+. 
I though 111frodon was going to bust the 100K but not tonight.


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	221,195	11,450	232,645
2	bogmali 	171,630	14,089	185,719
3	Oily_17 	128,182	14,643	142,825
4	msgclb 	93,829	11,999	105,828
5	111frodon 	91,469	4,461	95,930
6	MStenholm 	89,705	4,046	93,751
7	TeXBill 	63,818	13,429	77,247
8	El_Fiendo 	73,884	2,118	76,002
9	hertz9753 	56,231	6,980	63,211
10	sneekypeet 	38,656	4,044	42,700
11	newtekie1 	35,995	4,048	40,043
12	Niko084 	32,365	5,393	37,758
13	Dustyshiv 	23,030	1,957	24,987
14	Beertintedgoggles 	23,073	1,646	24,719
15	dank1983man420 	20,273	3,190	23,463
16	NastyHabits 	20,680	2,504	23,184
17	garyinhere 	19,364	3,755	23,119
18	theonedub 	19,797	2,696	22,493
19	Chicken_Patty 	16,937	1,566	18,503
20	KieX 	13,480	1,348	14,828

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


It looks like Free-DC closed up shop early moving one stoner into tomorrows list.

*Milestones!*
*111frodon passes 2,000,000*
DriedFrogPills passes 70,000
Ev1LrYu passes 5,000
*garyinhere passes 1,800,000*
Kyle2020_And_MoonPig passes 350,000
popswala passes 950,000


While *111frodon* didn't break the 100K, he did pass 2 million. Also *garyinhere* passed 1.8 million.  Congratulations to both.

Next we have *popswala* and *Kyle2020_And_MoonPig* working on their 1st million. 
Finally it's *DriedFrogPills* and *Ev1LrYu* pursuing their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 22, 2010)

Grats stoners!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2010)

Confrats to all stoners. Big props to 111frodon for eclipsing 2 Mil!


----------



## Feänor (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks to you msgclb, my 920 doesn't like the speed it takes to have 100k ppd... And with the 7202 wu now gone... Thanks also to buck!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 23, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 22, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight it's bogmali with a 200K+ performance and the cherry.  Congrats.
We again had four 100K+ folders with Buck at 96K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	239,502	13,372	252,874
2	TeXBill 	135,636	8,462	144,098
3	MStenholm 	113,444	3,146	116,590
4	msgclb 	97,777	9,756	107,533
5	Buck_Nasty 	84,082	12,023	96,105
6	Oily_17 	71,302	8,329	79,631
7	hertz9753 	57,977	6,568	64,545
8	111frodon 	31,575	5,120	36,695
9	Dustyshiv 	24,009	6,558	30,567
10	Niko084 	24,271	1,935	26,206
11	Beertintedgoggles 	21,595	3,590	25,185
12	newtekie1 	20,221	4,044	24,265
13	sneekypeet 	18,872	4,044	22,916
14	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
15	NastyHabits 	20,137	1,701	21,838
16	dank1983man420 	18,167	3,305	21,472
17	garyinhere 	21,160	0	21,160
18	Chicken_Patty 	18,006	2,310	20,316
19	Kyle2020_And_MoonPig 	10,784	2,696	13,480
20	PVTCaboose1337 	10,853	1,417	12,270

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Maikel205 passed 950,000*
*PVTCaboose1337 passed 400,000*

Tonight we have *Maikel205* one step away from his 1st million and *PVTCaboose1337* not quite half way to that goal. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2010)

Yey, on my last day folding properly i got in the top 20 

See ya'll in abit boys. We're using too much money getting the house warm, so im out of folding for abit. 

I'll be back though


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2010)

I count on my Folding rigs to heat my house.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2010)

They only heated my room


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> They only heated my room



Open the door and have a push fan going! That's what i do and our basement stays at like 72 degrees.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 24, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 23, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Buck tonight showed the power of a two bigadv day for a 200K+ performance and a seat at the head of the table.  Congrats.
We again had four 100K+ folders and this time it's TeXBill at 95K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	163,472	77,107	240,579
2	msgclb 	165,809	18,588	184,397
3	bogmali 	105,950	12,792	118,742
4	MStenholm 	112,682	4,498	117,180
5	TeXBill 	79,996	15,081	95,077
6	Oily_17 	62,287	11,465	73,752
7	hertz9753 	57,219	7,188	64,407
8	sneekypeet 	39,092	5,392	44,484
9	111frodon 	31,775	5,809	37,584
10	Dustyshiv 	28,230	2,312	30,542
11	newtekie1 	26,010	4,048	30,058
12	Niko084 	25,622	4,044	29,666
13	xbonez 	22,916	4,044	26,960
14	Beertintedgoggles 	22,489	2,429	24,918
15	NastyHabits 	20,379	3,356	23,735
16	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
17	dank1983man420 	16,624	3,697	20,321
18	Chicken_Patty 	17,614	2,153	19,767
19	KieX 	12,132	1,348	13,480
20	garyinhere 	12,132	0	12,132

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*newtekie1 passes 14,000,000*
PhysXerror passes 350,000
SpeedsticK passes 40,000
*TeXBill passes 20,000,000*
xbonez passes 150,000


Tonight leading our stoners are a couple of millionaires.
First is *TeXBill* moving past 20 million points.  Congrats.
Next it's *newtekie1* passing 14 million points.  Congrats.

Then we have *PhysXerror* and *xbonez* continuing to work on their 1st million. 
And finally *SpeedsticK* returns on his way to his folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2010)

Grats to all........Sweet stones Tex and Newtekie1


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats to all, especially TeXBill and newtekie1.  Good numbers.  Love those zeros!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 24, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight six of our folders had 100K+ points. 
Taking the cherry was bogmali with 186K.  Congrats.


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	172,540	14,413	186,953
2	Buck_Nasty 	162,486	9,599	172,085
3	Oily_17 	135,524	11,506	147,030
4	TeXBill 	113,622	13,184	126,806
5	msgclb 	98,651	21,876	120,527
6	MStenholm 	100,157	3,283	103,440
7	hertz9753 	54,116	6,855	60,971
8	newtekie1 	32,871	6,741	39,612
9	111frodon 	33,647	5,618	39,265
10	sneekypeet 	33,700	4,044	37,744
11	Niko084 	28,321	5,396	33,717
12	Dustyshiv 	28,894	2,665	31,559
13	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
14	NastyHabits 	19,621	2,738	22,359
15	Chicken_Patty 	18,177	3,252	21,429
16	Beertintedgoggles 	18,625	2,740	21,365
17	dank1983man420 	19,227	2,054	21,281
18	xbonez 	16,176	2,696	18,872
19	KieX 	13,480	1,348	14,828
20	hat 	9,888	1,350	11,238

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
CrackerJack_TPU passes 4,000
Danzown passes 300,000
*dark2099 passes 1,000,000*
*Dustyshiv passes 11,000,000*
Qu4k3r passes 650,000


Tonight's stoners includes a new millionaire.
First we have *Dustyshiv* passing 11 million.  Congrats.
Next is *dark2099* with his 1 million points earns an upgrade for his folding badge.  Congrats.

Then it's *Qu4k3r* and *Danzown* continuing to work on their 1st million. 
Finally is *CrackerJack_TPU* working his way towards a folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 26, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 25, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Santa delivered a couple of well wrapped packages this morning to the bogmali house then on his way back North discovered one that he missed.
That means along with a 342K performance bogmali had a healthy slice of cherry pie for desert to hopefully go with a turkey drumstick.  Congrats.

Tonight we again had six of our folders with 100K+ points. 
It also looks like NastyHabits had a visit from Santa but was only enough for 87K. 
Maybe you've noticed that El Fiendo was absent for a few days. He's probably been out on an eggnog binge.


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	326,705	15,422	342,127
2	TeXBill 	179,432	15,042	194,474
3	msgclb 	84,328	80,051	164,379
4	Buck_Nasty 	141,800	6,118	147,918
5	MStenholm 	111,058	2,696	113,754
6	111frodon 	103,208	3,870	107,078
7	NastyHabits 	19,666	68,105	87,771
8	Oily_17 	63,742	14,305	78,047
9	hertz9753 	59,655	7,488	67,143
10	sneekypeet 	40,440	4,044	44,484
11	Dustyshiv 	31,844	4,955	36,799
12	newtekie1 	33,534	3,146	36,680
13	Niko084 	28,318	5,396	33,714
14	Chicken_Patty 	22,073	3,698	25,771
15	dank1983man420 	18,835	2,972	21,807
16	theonedub 	18,872	2,696	21,568
17	Beertintedgoggles 	17,987	1,939	19,926
18	Maikel205 	14,238	2,696	16,934
19	xbonez 	14,828	1,348	16,176
20	hat 	11,451	1,840	13,291

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
CrackerJack_TPU passes 5,000
Ev1LrYu passes 6,000
Luke_stone passes 800,000
*MStenholm passes 9,000,000*
Pembo passes 5,000
xbonez passes 200,000

*Members Joining Today*
Pembo joins as new

Welcome to the team *Pembo*. 


Tonight we start with *MStenholm* passing 9 million.  Congrats.
Next we have *Luke_stone* and *xbonez* working on their 1st million. 
Finally it's *Ev1LrYu*, *CrackerJack_TPU* and *Pembo* working towards their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

First day over 25k, going for that "Crazy Folders" badge.


----------



## Feänor (Dec 26, 2010)

And one 100k day, one!!! It's truely a christmas gift, as it's only my second one. Happy holidays to all folders in the world, but especially those on this team!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 26, 2010)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *Dec 25, 2010 Pie!*
> It also looks like NastyHabits had a visit from Santa but was only enough for 87K.


Had to show my i7 a little TLC after it puked on a couple of -bigadv WU's.  (One after 95% ).  

Bogi, that is an outstanding number.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 27, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 26, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.






We had another 300K performance today but this time by Buck. 
Again we had six of our folders with 100K+ points. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	290,552	11,198	301,750
2	Oily_17 	135,262	8,225	143,487
3	bogmali 	114,872	20,556	135,428
4	TeXBill 	99,972	17,819	117,791
5	msgclb 	93,186	11,200	104,386
6	MStenholm 	97,279	3,755	101,034
7	hertz9753 	59,871	6,749	66,620
8	sneekypeet 	37,744	6,740	44,484
9	111frodon 	34,496	5,981	40,477
10	Dustyshiv 	34,680	3,620	38,300
11	newtekie1 	28,708	4,044	32,752
12	Niko084 	28,312	4,044	32,356
13	Chicken_Patty 	23,105	3,449	26,554
14	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
15	NastyHabits 	18,699	3,419	22,118
16	Beertintedgoggles 	18,195	2,955	21,150
17	dank1983man420 	18,006	2,972	20,978
18	xbonez 	14,828	1,348	16,176
19	El_Fiendo 	13,839	2,270	16,109
20	KieX 	13,480	1,348	14,828

Congratulations to all pie club members. 







Tonight I'm starting a *bogmali Top 100 Watch Party*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Rank Project*
*User Name*
*Team Name*
*Points 24hr Avg*
*Points Today*
*Points Week*
*Points Total*
*WUs Total*

100	maximum_monkey 	Maximum PC Magazine 	6,494	0	6,730	59,678,065	86,628
101	barnettworks 	Overclock.net 	0	0	0	59,116,900	30,613
102	bogmali 	TechPowerup! 	201,894	0	135,428	58,696,039	90,168
*Top 100*
*Points Required*
*Last Update 12/26/2010*
*982,026*** This should take less than 6 days.


*Milestones!*
*Bow passes 1,700,000*
CrackerJack_TPU passes 8,000
*Maikel205 passes 1,000,000*
meow1990 passes 2,000
*Niko084 passes 6,000,000*
SpeedsticK passes 50,000
*TheLaughingMan passes 1,300,000*
*theonedub passes 6,500,000*
toastman2004 passes 300,000


*Members Joining Today*
meow1990 joins as new

Welcome to the team *meow1990*. 


We have a new millionaire among our stoners tonight.
We start off with *theonedub* passing 6.5 million. 
Then it's *Niko084* with his 6 million.  Congrats to both.

Next we have *Bow* and *TheLaughingMan* working towards their 2nd million. 

Then we have *Maikel205* with his 1 million points that earn him an upgrade for his folding badge. 

Then it's *toastman2004* continuing to work on his 1st million.

Finally it's *SpeedsticK*, *CrackerJack_TPU* and *meow1990* working towards their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 















































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2010)

Funny how someone is still folding under Maximum PC's Chimp Challenge user-name


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Funny how someone is still folding under Maximum PC's Chimp Challenge user-name


Maximum PC's gotta keep the home fires burning. On a serious note, looks like this will be a nice milestone for you my friend. I may be premature, but *Welcome to the Top 100!*


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 27, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali is back with another 300K performance. Top 100 won't be far off with a couple more. 
We had four folders with 100K+ points. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	257,466	85,815	343,281
2	msgclb 	164,325	9,676	174,001
3	MStenholm 	112,525	3,832	116,357
4	Buck_Nasty 	88,931	16,181	105,112
5	TeXBill 	82,339	9,436	91,775
6	Oily_17 	71,300	7,135	78,435
7	hertz9753 	57,964	7,062	65,026
8	sneekypeet 	37,308	5,392	42,700
9	Dustyshiv 	29,849	5,151	35,000
10	111frodon 	30,315	3,989	34,304
11	newtekie1 	31,090	2,696	33,786
12	Niko084 	29,227	4,045	33,272
13	xbonez 	23,828	1,348	25,176
14	NastyHabits 	18,862	5,134	23,996
15	dank1983man420 	17,913	3,755	21,668
16	theonedub 	20,220	1,348	21,568
17	Beertintedgoggles 	17,925	2,312	20,237
18	El_Fiendo 	17,162	1,370	18,532
19	CamelJock 	12,752	1,174	13,926
20	KieX 	13,480	0	13,480
Chicken_Patty you fell to 21!

Congratulations to all pie club members. 





*bogmali's Top 100 Watch Party*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Rank Project*
*User Name*
*Team Name*
*Points 24hr Avg*
*Points Today*
*Points Week*
*Points Total*
*WUs Total*

100	maximum_monkey 	Maximum PC Magazine 	6,401	0	12,659	59,683,994	86,641
101	barnettworks 	Overclock.net 	0	0	0	59,116,900	30,613
102	bogmali 	TechPowerup! 	223,589	0	478,709	59,039,320	90,350
*Top 100*
*Points Required*
*Last Update 12/27/2010*
*644,674*** I'd guess this should take less than 4 days.


*Milestones!*
*Buck_Nasty passes 65,000,000*
Ev1LrYu passes 7,000
meow1990 passes 6,000
*popswala passes 1,000,000*
TwoSheds passes 450,000


Again we have a new millionaire among our stoners tonight.

But first I have start off with *Buck_Nasty* passing 65 million.  Congrats.
Then it's *popswala* that has earned himself 1 million points and an upgrade to his folding badge.  Congrats.

Next it's *TwoSheds* continuing to work on his 1st million.
Finally it's *Ev1LrYu* and *meow1990* continuing to work towards their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2010)

I know, my rig with the GTX 295 and a GTS250 was off almost all day.  Rebooted after I left for work, I'm back up to speed now though.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 28, 2010)

bogmali's Top 100 Watch Party.  I love it.

Congrats stoners.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

Grats stoners  look for some updates from me in the next week  just ordered my ram today and my mobo shod be here later today. -bigadv is almost here


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 28, 2010)

65 million.  Awesome.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 29, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 28, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.






Tonight bogmali come out on top again but with a slightly smaller 200K performance. 
We had five folders with 100K+ points. 
NastyHabits uploads a -bigadv WU on the last update for a 86K performance. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	191,194	15,327	206,521
2	Buck_Nasty 	167,362	14,987	182,349
3	msgclb 	161,486	14,734	176,220
4	TeXBill 	150,079	15,433	165,512
5	MStenholm 	97,533	3,483	101,016
6	NastyHabits 	19,114	67,592	86,706
7	Oily_17 	69,663	6,610	76,273
8	hertz9753 	56,416	8,174	64,590
9	sneekypeet 	37,744	4,044	41,788
10	newtekie1 	35,871	4,044	39,915
11	111frodon 	34,179	4,183	38,362
12	Dustyshiv 	32,533	4,598	37,131
13	Niko084 	30,249	5,393	35,642
14	Chicken_Patty 	23,851	2,996	26,847
15	theonedub 	21,145	4,044	25,189
16	dank1983man420 	22,283	1,412	23,695
17	Beertintedgoggles 	19,669	1,646	21,315
18	xbonez 	20,220	0	20,220
19	El_Fiendo 	18,381	1,140	19,521
20	Bow 	10,258	1,156	11,414
Congratulations to all pie club members. 





*bogmali's Top 100 Watch Party*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Rank Project*
*User Name*
*Team Name*
*Points 24hr Avg*
*Points Today*
*Points Week*
*Points Total*
*WUs Total*

100	maximum_monkey 	Maximum PC Magazine 	6,436	0	19,078	59,690,413	86,657
101	bogmali 	TechPowerup! 	226,561	0	685,230	59,245,841	90,557
*Top 100*
*Points Required*
*Last Update 12/28/2010*
*444,572*** This might be over in 2 days.


*Milestones!*
*dank1983man420 passes 13,000,000*
meow1990 passes 10,000
Moose passes 3,000
skotosa passes 450,000
SpeedsticK passes 60,000
xbonez passes 250,000


Tonight we have *dank1983man420* passing 13 million.  Congrats.
Next it's *skotosa* and *xbonez* continuing to work on their 1st million.
Finally it's *SpeedsticK*, *meow1990* and *Moose* are working towards their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats to all stoners, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 30, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 29, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight it's Buck taking top honors with another incredible 300K performance. 
We had six folders with 100K+ points along with El Fiendo's 93K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty  	292,569	13,132	305,701
2	Oily_17 	142,481	7,102	149,583
3	bogmali 	131,064	16,066	147,130
4	TeXBill 	103,461	15,243	118,704
5	MStenholm 	19,959	95,266	115,225
6	msgclb 	103,043	11,276	114,319
7	El_Fiendo 	91,819	1,487	93,306
8	hertz9753 	61,822	9,246	71,068
9	sneekypeet 	39,092	5,392	44,484
10	Dustyshiv 	41,839	1,840	43,679
11	111frodon 	33,516	5,787	39,303
12	newtekie1 	30,056	2,696	32,752
13	Niko084 	28,321	4,044	32,365
14	dank1983man420 	25,616	4,827	30,443
15	Chicken_Patty 	23,203	3,063	26,266
16	NastyHabits 	19,637	3,499	23,136
17	theonedub 	18,872	4,044	22,916
18	Beertintedgoggles 	16,485	3,016	19,501
19	xbonez 	14,828	0	14,828
20	popswala 	9,436	1,348	10,784
Congratulations to all pie club members. 





*bogmali's Top 100 Watch Party*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Rank Project*
*User Name*
*Team Name*
*Points 24hr Avg*
*Points Today*
*Points Week*
*Points Total*
*WUs Total*

100	maximum_monkey  	Maximum PC Magazine  	6,550	0	25,285	59,696,620	86,674
101	bogmali  	TechPowerup!  	211,455	0	832,360	59,392,971	90,773
*Top 100*
*Points Required*
*Last Update 12/29/2010*
*303,649*** To close this party out tomorrow with take a 310K+ performance. If not then it will take 2 days.


*Milestones!*
meow1990 passes 20,000
Moose passes 6,000
Pembo passes 6,000
*[H] passes 40,000*



Tonight group of stoners are all working towards their folding badge. Then are *[H]*, *meow1990*, *Moose* and *Pembo*. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

So when do i get my crazy folders badge, 7 day average of over 25k I believe right?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So when do i get my crazy folders badge, 7 day average of over 25k I believe right?



I think this is used.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I think this is used.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711



Thanks, but what average is used to determine it?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks, but what average is used to determine it?



7 day average.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

That's what I figured.  I am averaging now about 26k PPD, so my 7 day should be going up steadily.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 31, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 30, 2010 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali has another incredible 300K+ performance that is enough to put him in the Top 100 overall ranks.  Congrats.
Four folders had 100K+ points today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	323,994	13,792	337,786
2	msgclb 	99,768	80,697	180,465
3	TeXBill 	90,419	14,897	105,316
4	MStenholm 	98,965	2,385	101,350
5	hertz9753 	76,095	10,828	86,923
6	Buck_Nasty 	77,060	6,806	83,866
7	Oily_17 	68,701	6,257	74,958
8	sneekypeet 	36,396	5,392	41,788
9	111frodon 	31,272	5,531	36,803
10	dank1983man420 	26,966	4,520	31,486
11	Niko084 	26,973	4,045	31,018
12	newtekie1 	25,991	4,048	30,039
13	Dustyshiv 	25,900	2,972	28,872
14	Chicken_Patty 	22,734	1,824	24,558
15	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
16	NastyHabits 	20,435	2,248	22,683
17	El_Fiendo 	12,927	1,390	14,317
18	Beertintedgoggles 	11,493	2,270	13,763
19	popswala 	9,436	1,348	10,784
20	meow1990 	9,436	1,348	10,784
Congratulations to all pie club members. 





*bogmali's Top 100 Watch Party*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Rank Project*
*User Name*
*Team Name*
*Points 24hr Avg*
*Points Today*
*Points Week*
*Points Total*
*WUs Total*
*100*
*bogmali*
*TechPowerup!*
*242,747*
*0*
*1,170,146*
*59,730,757*
*90,965*** The party is over. Congratulations. Will the last one out the door turn the lights off? 






*Milestones!*
*King_Wookie passes 1,300,000*
meow1990 passes 25,000
Moose passes 8,000
*MStenholm passes 9,500,000*
[H] passes 50,000


Tonight we see that *MStenholm* has passed 9.5 million. Congrats. 
We also have *King_Wookie* working on his 2nd million. 
Working towards their folding badge we have *[H]*, *meow1990* and *Moose*. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats all and especially to bogmali on reching the top 100!


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/individual_overtake.php?s=&u=438610

bogs is there.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 31, 2010)

2 TPU! members are representing in the top 100, that is pretty crazy


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 31, 2010)

Congratulations with the top 100 spot Bogmali


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners and to bogmali for the top 100 entry.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats on making it to the Top 100 producers, Bogmali. 

That takes one hell of a continued effort to make it that far.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> ** The party is over. Congratulations. Will the last one out the door turn the lights off?



Click!  Congrats Bogi.  Well done.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 31, 2010 Pie!*

*Happy* *New* *Year* 

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight both Buck and TeXBill had 200K+ points.  Congrats.
We had Five folders with 100K+ along with a pair at 90K+, one at 80K+ and one at 70K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	178,262	73,348	251,610
2	TeXBill 	182,546	18,413	200,959
3	msgclb 	164,619	18,373	182,992
4	bogmali 	110,274	19,131	129,405
5	MStenholm 	14,517	93,513	108,030
6	El_Fiendo 	91,388	3,058	94,446
7	hertz9753 	76,992	14,480	91,472
8	NastyHabits 	19,647	67,942	87,589
9	Oily_17 	70,299	8,394	78,693
10	111frodon 	33,837	4,183	38,020
11	Dustyshiv 	33,063	3,819	36,882
12	dank1983man420 	25,762	3,146	28,908
13	newtekie1 	24,674	4,048	28,722
14	Chicken_Patty 	24,221	2,936	27,157
15	xbonez 	19,797	5,392	25,189
16	sneekypeet 	22,916	1,348	24,264
17	Niko084 	19,807	2,696	22,503
18	theonedub 	19,797	2,696	22,493
19	Bow 	12,235	706	12,941
20	hat 	10,036	1,370	11,406
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon passed 2,500,000*
briar7 passed 900,000
Danzown passed 350,000
meow1990 passed 40,000
Moose passed 10,000
xbonez passed 300,000
[H] passed 60,000


Tonight *111frodon* continues to work on his 3rd million. 
Next we have *briar7*, *Danzown* and *xbonez* working on their 1st million. 
Finally working towards their folding badge we have *[H]*, *meow1990* and *Moose*. 


And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2011)

A very big belated congrats to Bogmali on making the Top 100. You have earned it my friend.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 1, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.






Topping our charts tonight is bogmali with another 200K+ performance.  Congrats.
We had four folders with 100K+ tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	255,884	14,453	270,337
2	TeXBill 	131,532	12,485	144,017
3	Oily_17 	128,584	7,991	136,575
4	msgclb 	102,277	15,309	117,586
5	Buck_Nasty 	73,110	1,798	74,908
6	hertz9753 	62,541	7,371	69,912
7	111frodon 	31,569	4,653	36,222
8	Dustyshiv 	28,373	4,953	33,326
9	El_Fiendo 	28,669	1,487	30,156
10	newtekie1 	24,269	4,048	28,317
11	dank1983man420 	25,755	2,248	28,003
12	sneekypeet 	21,568	5,392	26,960
13	Chicken_Patty 	22,927	3,424	26,351
14	Niko084 	21,581	4,045	25,626
15	NastyHabits 	20,997	3,172	24,169
16	theonedub 	19,797	4,044	23,841
17	xbonez 	17,524	5,392	22,916
18	MStenholm 	18,588	3,733	22,321
19	[H] 	13,759	1,348	15,107
20	Bow 	13,435	1,412	14,847
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bogmali passed 60,000,000*
Chicken_Patty passed 2,500,000
Ross211 passed 30,000
SpeedsticK passed 70,000
[H] passed 70,000


Tonight we see proof of what it takes to join the Top 100 as *bogmali* passed 60 million.  Congratulations.

Then we have *Chicken_Patty* that works towards his 3rd million. 
Finally working towards their folding badge we have *[H]*, *SpeedsticK* and *Ross211*. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2011)

****congrats Jonathan!!!!****


----------



## msgclb (Jan 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 2, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







The stars aligned tonight as someone using the alias msgclb cracked 200K+. But I wasn't alone as bogmali did the same.  Congrats.
Not far back was MStenholm with 194K. 
In total there was five 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	248,083	13,721	261,804
2	bogmali 	192,625	14,859	207,484
3	MStenholm 	190,497	3,596	194,093
4	TeXBill 	121,119	18,502	139,621
5	Buck_Nasty 	98,232	3,933	102,165
6	El_Fiendo 	89,033	1,765	90,798
7	Oily_17 	75,559	9,839	85,398
8	hertz9753 	61,096	6,532	67,628
9	xbonez 	33,700	5,434	39,134
10	sneekypeet 	32,352	5,392	37,744
11	111frodon 	28,473	6,118	34,591
12	newtekie1 	29,644	4,044	33,688
13	dank1983man420 	26,899	3,989	30,888
14	Dustyshiv 	24,843	4,225	29,068
15	Niko084 	20,676	4,048	24,724
16	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
17	NastyHabits 	18,129	2,385	20,514
18	Chicken_Patty 	15,172	4,048	19,220
19	Beertintedgoggles 	15,025	3,719	18,744
20	[H] 	11,724	1,815	13,539
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Ev1LrYu passes 8,000
qamulek passes 300,000
Qu4k3r passes 700,000
Ross211 passes 40,000
*sneekypeet passes 8,500,000*
xbonez passes 350,000
[H] passes 80,000


*sneekypeet* leads our stoners tonight as he works towards his 9th million.  Congrats.
Next we have *Qu4k3r*, *xbonez* and *qamulek* working on their 1st million. 
Finally working towards their folding badge we have *[H]*, *Ross211* and *Ev1LrYu*. 


And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Grats stoners! 

How's the take on HWC looking?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 3, 2011)

That's a record day for msgclb!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> That's a record day for msgclb!


+1 way to go, you Sir deserve it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats TeXBill on 6th place for TPU.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't wait to joint he millionaires club.-


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Neither can i! I just got the i7 rig running also  Will need to work on my 4 ghz over clock tomorrow and fold away on some -bigadv work units!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 3, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







The stars aligned again tonight but this time it's bogmali and TeXBill with 200K+.  Congrats.
Buck almost made it three but had to settle for 190K+. 
There was again five 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	193,686	15,408	209,094
2	TeXBill 	186,468	15,181	201,649
3	Buck_Nasty 	178,153	13,480	191,633
4	msgclb 	106,737	17,428	124,165
5	MStenholm 	16,668	94,834	111,502
6	Oily_17 	65,239	10,369	75,608
7	hertz9753 	65,251	7,155	72,406
8	newtekie1 	35,834	2,696	38,530
9	sneekypeet 	31,004	4,044	35,048
10	111frodon 	30,235	4,214	34,449
11	Dustyshiv 	29,661	4,110	33,771
12	dank1983man420 	25,738	2,760	28,498
13	NastyHabits 	21,691	5,140	26,831
14	Chicken_Patty 	23,029	3,424	26,453
15	Niko084 	22,929	2,697	25,626
16	Beertintedgoggles 	20,974	2,544	23,518
17	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
18	xbonez 	17,524	4,397	21,921
19	El_Fiendo 	12,355	2,705	15,060
20	Bow 	13,345	1,412	14,757
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
kurosagi01 passes 1,000
*PhysXerror passes 400,000*
*[H] passes 100,000*


*Members Joining Today*
kurosagi01 joins as new

Welcome to the team *kurosagi01*. 


First we see that *[H]* has obtained the required 100,000 points for his folding badge.  Congrats.
We also have *PhysXerror* working towards his 1st million. 
Finally we have *kurosagi01* beginning his journey towards his folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Grats stoners!
> 
> How's the take on HWC looking?



HWC has had a few bad days that allowed us to return to their threat list but I suspect we won't be there long. 
We need a daily gain in the 100Ks if not 200Ks before I bring them back. Right now it is around 20K.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

msgclb said:


> HWC has had a few bad days that allowed us to return to their threat list but I suspect we won't be there long.
> We need a daily gain in the 100Ks if not 200Ks before I bring them back. Right now it is around 20K.



Well count me in for about 40k of that! Just got the i7 rig up and running


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 4, 2011)

Plus 15k give or take from me. Still waiting for my 570


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2011)

Great job everyone 

By the way, how does my "crazy folders" badge look?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job everyone
> 
> By the way, how does my "crazy folders" badge look?



Looks great


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

> By the way, how does my "crazy folders" badge look?


Looks good CP, it's been along time coming and glad you finally got it.
Keep up the good work..


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job everyone
> 
> By the way, how does my "crazy folders" badge look?



Looks good CP 

But now you have got it, you have to keep up the good work from now on.You wont want to lose it


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Watch for me in the top 10 on the days i drop -bigadv work units!  Got the rig up and chomping on a -bigadv right now. I don't like seeing that little red down arrow in my sig! Time to turn that baby around and start hitting some milestones!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> By the way, how does my "crazy folders" badge look?



Stunning!  Marvelous, simply marvelous.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Looks good CP
> 
> But now you have got it, you have to keep up the good work from now on.You wont want to lose it



I won't.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I won't.


Hopefully i can get mine soon now too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hopefully i can get mine soon now too!



Just set your goal and don't stop till you get there.  Honestly though, The help from this great place is what made it possible though!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just set your goal and don't stop till you get there.  Honestly though, The help from this great place is what made it possible though!



Yeah, im starting from 0 for my average again but with my new i7 after a while it should definitely come  I plan to upgrade my gpu's also so that should be a little more PPD there. Right now the rig scores a good 41k, almsot 42k if i tweak the gpu's some more. But for now im not touching the thing as i need to make sure it's -bigadv 4.0 stable  So far so good though! Running a 2686 right now and im 14% complete. It's been runnin for a good 7 hours so far, and this is pretty much the best stress test out there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah, im starting from 0 for my average again but with my new i7 after a while it should definitely come  I plan to upgrade my gpu's also so that should be a little more PPD there. Right now the rig scores a good 41k, almsot 42k if i tweak the gpu's some more. But for now im not touching the thing as i need to make sure it's -bigadv 4.0 stable  So far so good though! Running a 2686 right now and im 14% complete. It's been runnin for a good 7 hours so far, and this is pretty much the best stress test out there!



I agree, as far as stress test, this is the best.   Stress testing and helping to find a cure at the same time.  Beat that Prime 95!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree, as far as stress test, this is the best.   Stress testing and helping to find a cure at the same time.  Beat that Prime 95!



Haha yeah! I don't even run prime at all. I run IBT and if it passes 5 runs of that i take it to the folding, and if it doesn't fold something is wrong  Usually they fail within 2 hours if it's not stable so im crossing my finger that it's 100% stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Haha yeah! I don't even run prime at all. I run IBT and if it passes 5 runs of that i take it to the folding, and if it doesn't fold something is wrong  Usually they fail within 2 hours if it's not stable so im crossing my finger that it's 100% stable.



yeah, not a big fan of super duper, burn your computer stress testing. That's just my two cents though.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 4, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.








Tonight bogmali made it another 200K+ day.  Congrats.
I had a surprising 196K day so I'll  myself. 
We had four 100K+ folders along with one 96K, one 80K and a 75K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	196,115	14,276	210,391
2	msgclb 	172,145	24,204	196,349
3	TeXBill 	131,772	18,410	150,182
4	Oily_17 	138,928	6,570	145,498
5	NastyHabits 	91,386	5,222	96,608
6	Buck_Nasty 	67,649	12,394	80,043
7	hertz9753 	67,171	8,569	75,740
8	xbonez 	39,178	6,175	45,353
9	Dustyshiv 	30,807	5,785	36,592
10	newtekie1 	31,392	4,044	35,436
11	dank1983man420 	30,704	3,071	33,775
12	sneekypeet 	32,352	1,348	33,700
13	Chicken_Patty 	23,723	3,371	27,094
14	111frodon 	21,488	4,653	26,141
15	Niko084 	22,926	2,696	25,622
16	Beertintedgoggles 	22,285	2,661	24,946
17	theonedub 	20,220	1,348	21,568
18	MStenholm 	16,176	1,348	17,524
19	[H] 	14,988	1,348	16,336
20	El_Fiendo 	10,318	3,611	13,929
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Bow passes 1,800,000*
Ev1LrYu passes 9,000
meow1990 passes 50,000
*MStenholm passes 10,000,000*
Supreme0verlord passes 500,000
xbonez passes 400,000


Tonight we start with pair of millionaires.
First we have *MStenholm* reaching 10 million.  Congrats.
Then it's *Bow* closing in on his 2nd million. 
Next working towards their 1st million is *Supreme0verlord* and *xbonez*. 
Finally we have *meow1990* and *Ev1LrYu* working towards their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Grats all! I can't wait to drop my first -bigadv unit!


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2011)

Grats to all.....Sweet stones there MStenholm


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

I want to congratulate the man who started this tread for reaching 20.000.000 "points" and an overall individual 244th place - lets hear it for *El_Fiendo *


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I want to congratulate the man who started this tread for reaching 20.000.000 "points" and an overall individual 244th place - lets hear it for *El_Fiendo *




I would but he's on AWOL status :shadedshu


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> Then it's Bow closing in on his 2nd million.


Great job Bow keep up the nice work.


> Next working towards their 1st million is Supreme0verlord and xbonez.


Great job guy's keep it up.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hopefully when i drop my -bigadv ill break 800k and get a milestone and be in the top 10 for the day  2 more day's till i drop it should give me about 740k-750k total and the bigadv will be worth around 62k when turned in. It will be a close call but hopefully i can do it  That would be a good day for me i think!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I want to congratulate the man who started this tread for reaching 20.000.000 "points" and an overall individual 244th place - lets hear it for *El_Fiendo *



HELL YEAH      GREAT JOB BRO!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Look's like i got my rank back at 73rd! Sorry qu4k3r! You just need to step your game up a bit and compete with me


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I want to congratulate the man who started this tread for reaching 20.000.000 "points" and an overall individual 244th place - lets hear it for *El_Fiendo *


I have PM'd him @ several forums with no responses. It looks like he is "really steering clear" of any drama. *Anywho, congrats on 20 Mil El Fiendo, wherever you are!*


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It looks like he is "really steering clear" of any drama.


*

 very 

Am I missing anything here?*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2011)

bogmali said:


> very
> 
> Am I missing anything here?



Not that I know of. We really need El to fill us in....

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/422402-post3897.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not that I know of. We really need El to fill us in....
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/422402-post3897.html



Wonder what happened


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wonder what happened



Read this page.

 Folding Pie and Milestones!! - Page 64


----------



## msgclb (Jan 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 5, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Again bogmali returns with another 200K+ day.  Congrats.
MStenholm almost achieved that with a 196K performance. 
We had five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	240,870	18,482	259,352
2	MStenholm 	192,798	3,665	196,463
3	msgclb 	159,726	19,341	179,067
4	TeXBill 	123,266	14,667	137,933
5	Buck_Nasty 	95,887	9,373	105,260
6	El_Fiendo 	87,027	2,076	89,103
7	Oily_17 	56,252	18,114	74,366
8	hertz9753 	66,650	6,393	73,043
9	xbonez 	46,252	3,215	49,467
10	newtekie1 	39,156	2,696	41,852
11	sneekypeet 	33,496	3,908	37,404
12	Dustyshiv 	31,532	4,287	35,819
13	NastyHabits 	31,329	2,837	34,166
14	dank1983man420 	28,415	2,846	31,261
15	111frodon 	28,331	1,348	29,679
16	Niko084 	22,487	4,048	26,535
17	theonedub 	21,568	2,696	24,264
18	Beertintedgoggles 	18,755	3,727	22,482
19	Chicken_Patty 	18,521	2,936	21,457
20	[H] 	17,775	2,629	20,404
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Beertintedgoggles passes 7,500,000*
*El_Fiendo passes 20,000,000*
FIH_The_Don passes 350,000
meow1990 passes 60,000
*NastyHabits passes 12,000,000*
toastman2004 passes 350,000
xbonez passes 450,000


Tonight we start with a trio of millionaires.

Our first millionaire is none other than *El_Fiendo* that has passed 20 million.  Congrats.
Next we have *NastyHabits* climbing the ranks and passing 12 million.  Congrats.
The final millionaire tonight is *Beertintedgoggles* that has past 7.5 million.  Congrats.
Next it's *xbonez*, *FIH_The_Don* and *toastman2004* working towards their 1st million. 
Finally we have *meow1990* working towards his folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats all stoners! Look's like we put out very high PPD all together as a team! The top 20 is stacked with points! Not hitting the top 20 till 20k PPD is great! Now let's all keep upgrading and make it even higher


----------



## msgclb (Jan 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 6, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Buck had a *phenomenal* day with all of his -bigadv rigs uploading.
For some reason I was expecting more but when the closing bell rang the final score was 376K.  Congrats
We can't forget bogmali as he scored 280K.  Congrats.
In all we had five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	365,911	11,025	376,936
2	bogmali 	202,816	77,810	280,626
3	Oily_17 	64,016	79,348	143,364
4	TeXBill 	120,189	16,019	136,208
5	msgclb 	86,741	13,879	100,620
6	hertz9753 	69,004	13,191	82,195
7	newtekie1 	36,059	4,044	40,103
8	Dustyshiv 	32,155	5,231	37,386
9	xbonez 	33,376	3,411	36,787
10	dank1983man420 	28,037	4,627	32,664
11	sneekypeet 	25,872	3,908	29,780
12	[H] 	24,276	2,560	26,836
13	Chicken_Patty 	21,729	3,764	25,493
14	Niko084 	21,578	2,696	24,274
15	Beertintedgoggles 	20,036	3,922	23,958
16	NastyHabits 	21,317	2,581	23,898
17	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
18	MStenholm 	18,839	3,665	22,504
19	111frodon 	21,143	0	21,143
20	El_Fiendo 	14,917	1,174	16,091
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
meow1990 passes 70,000
Moose passes 20,000
*msgclb passes 35,000,000*
SpeedsticK passes 80,000
trt740 passes 200,000
xbonez passes 500,000
[H] passes 150,000


Tonight we have *msgclb* with the *phenomenal* stone of 35 million. 

Next it's *xbonez*, *trt740* and *[H]* working towards their 1st million. 

Finally we have *SpeedsticK*, *meow1990* and *Moose* working towards their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats stoners and especially to msgclb on 35 million! Xbonez seem's to be working his way up very quickly!

Tomorrow night is going to be a great update that i am looking forward to very well  Wait and see for your self


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck with a record day, msgclb 35 million.  Thank you msg for keeping this thread going.  Congrats to the stoners, and since we are a team, big group hug.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> *Thank you msg for keeping this thread going.*



Yes, big thanks to msgclb for his tireless work with the Pie thread. You are truly appreciated my friend.



I also want to give a shout out to El Fiendo for having the inspiration to start this thread. We miss you EL.....seriously.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't wait for tonights update  Check out my points so far today! I really wanna break a 100k day all by myself  I think i could do it if i just had better gpu's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

It's doable bro.  Keep up with your amazing dedication and you will see my friend!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's doable bro.  Keep up with your amazing dedication and you will see my friend!



Thanks man! Yeah i know i could do it, these 8800's gotta go though! Their really not that bad for price per PPD, 60 bucks for a card that scores 6k is 10 bucks per 1k PPD and that's pretty darn good. The only thing though is i need 2 to score the PPD of what 1 new card could be doing and i could add 2 more new cards to my rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah that's an insane price/performance ratio as far as Folding!  I know what you mean though, lower end cards add up as far as PPD but take up space.  You can have one card to replace two or three lower end ones.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah that's an insane price/performance ratio as far as Folding!  I know what you mean though, lower end cards add up as far as PPD but take up space.  You can have one card to replace two or three lower end ones.



Exactly but they cannot be beaten for the price/PPD! If anyone had a extra dedicated folding rig that has 2 pci express slot's and want some quick cheap PPD, hit me up ill make ya a deal for folders!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't have any empty slots!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't have any empty slots!



Bummer! Im hoping to pass them onto another folder here, but everyone here is out of my league with their fermi's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

Send me a PM with what you want for it, I might find room for it.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 7, 2011)

All of a sudden I have some great problems to solve.  Just installed the GTX 275 Co-op Physx card last night and it's giving me close to 16k PPD.  The original plan was to have the 275 (with a 275 and 250 chip both on the PCB) and an 8800GT on my main rig, a 8800GT and 8800GS on my second, move one 8800GS to a Dell throw away from work with an open slot in it and leave the server alone with the 8800GT already in it.  However, someone from work here just gave me (love freebies) a 9800GTX that he's having issues with.  I think it's a solder joint problem as it has troubles with cold boots but works fine after some time to warm up.  Sounds like an easy oven trick fix.  Long story short, powerful cards go in, less powerful cards come out.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> All of a sudden I have some great problems to solve.  Just installed the GTX 275 Co-op Physx card last night and it's giving me close to 16k PPD.  The original plan was to have the 275 (with a 275 and 250 chip both on the PCB) and an 8800GT on my main rig, a 8800GT and 8800GS on my second, move one 8800GS to a Dell throw away from work with an open slot in it and leave the server alone with the 8800GT already in it.  However, someone from work here just gave me (love freebies) a 9800GTX that he's having issues with.  I think it's a solder joint problem as it has troubles with cold boots but works fine after some time to warm up.  Sounds like an easy oven trick fix.  Long story short, powerful cards go in, less powerful cards come out.



Huh  Lol, so lemme get this right, now you have the co-op and a 8800gt in your primary rig, a 8800gt and gs in a second rig, and another gs in a freebie, and the server with a 8800gt? Now a GS is coming out of any rig and your gtx is taking place of it? Haha sorry for the confusion i was lost.

Bake that 9800gtx and let us know how it works!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 7, 2011)

Summary -- I'll have four rigs folding now with:
GTX 275 (with additional GTS 250 on board)
3 - 8800GT
2 - 8800GS

That fills up all the slots available.  Now I have the 'problem' of determining if I can revive this 9800GTX and kick everyone else around and eventually replace one of the 8800GS with the GTX.  If all works out well the 8800GS might live in the parents computer and I'll set it up to fold in the background (the most graphically intensive use they have for it is youtube)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ahhh got it. I know what ya mean with rent's and youtube


----------



## msgclb (Jan 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 7, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.








The Top 10 had a *phenomenal* day and I'd say the Top 20 were all crazy folders. 
Tonight it is TeXBill busting 200K.  Congrats.
In all there were six 100K+ folders today but even more amazing is that our 7 through 10 were above 75K. 
I see that Josh uploaded his first -bigadv WU but didn't quite make 100K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	189,775	16,151	205,926
2	msgclb 	157,886	8,858	166,744
3	bogmali 	128,180	16,527	144,707
4	MStenholm 	111,381	2,407	113,788
5	Buck_Nasty 	92,159	15,022	107,181
6	El_Fiendo 	97,898	4,113	102,011
7	NastyHabits 	86,166	3,168	89,334
8	hertz9753 	68,057	13,424	81,481
9	Josh154TPU 	79,284	1,174	80,458
10	Oily_17 	66,389	9,117	75,506
11	xbonez 	33,882	6,268	40,150
12	newtekie1 	31,909	4,044	35,953
13	sneekypeet 	24,932	5,256	30,188
14	dank1983man420 	24,496	4,321	28,817
15	Dustyshiv 	23,571	4,669	28,240
16	111frodon 	28,018	0	28,018
17	Chicken_Patty 	23,467	3,791	27,258
18	Beertintedgoggles 	23,963	3,287	27,250
19	Niko084 	21,575	4,048	25,623
20	[H] 	23,521	1,280	24,801
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
chinesefarmer passes 150,000
Danzown passes 400,000
DM3K passes 5,000
*Josh154TPU passes 800,000*
meow1990 passes 90,000
MightyG80 passes 10,000
xbonez passes 550,000


*Members Joining Today*
DM3K joins as new

Welcome to the team *DM3K*. 


First, pursuing their 1st million we have *Josh154TPU*, *xbonez*, *Danzown* and *chinesefarmer*. 
Finally it's *meow1990*, *MightyG80* and *DM3K* working towards their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats stoners! Today was definitely a VERY good day for the whole team! Look's like we have some newcomers as well  Just what the team needs! That top 10 list is absolutely crazy today!

With day's like these from us HWC better be scared  It seem's as if everyone is adding more hardware and upgrading hardware. Just what we all like to see to our PPD outputs.

Great job team and keep up the hard work and dedication  Let's make everyday a day like today!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Whoa, first time in a long time I was not in the daily top 20 producers  Its all good though, keep up the great output.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats everyone, definitely an impressive day!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 8, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.






Tonight bogmali and Buck had a *phenomenal* day with their 200K+. 
In all there were five 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	196,867	80,882	277,749
2	Buck_Nasty 	232,640	4,814	237,454
3	msgclb 	149,919	7,799	157,718
4	TeXBill 	119,626	17,588	137,214
5	MStenholm 	115,933	2,628	118,561
6	hertz9753 	65,730	4,108	69,838
7	Oily_17 	56,807	8,323	65,130
8	Dustyshiv 	32,349	3,433	35,782
9	sneekypeet 	28,772	3,976	32,748
10	newtekie1 	27,856	4,044	31,900
11	xbonez 	29,437	1,348	30,785
12	dank1983man420 	26,467	2,436	28,903
13	Beertintedgoggles 	25,467	3,173	28,640
14	[H] 	25,782	2,672	28,454
15	NastyHabits 	22,801	3,179	25,980
16	Niko084 	21,619	3,402	25,021
17	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
18	Chicken_Patty 	18,529	2,661	21,190
19	El_Fiendo 	16,930	1,350	18,280
20	111frodon 	12,837	4,634	17,471
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
DM3K passes 10,000
Moose passes 25,000
*popswala passes 1,100,000*
Qu4k3r passes 750,000
Ross211 passes 50,000
[H] passes 200,000


Tonight we have *popswala* that is starting his journey to his 2nd million.  Congrats.
Next we have *Qu4k3r* and *[H]* pursuing their 1st million. 
Finally it's *Ross211*, *Moose* and *DM3K* continuing to work on their folding badge. 

*Note: Free-DCs final update turned out to be the 1st update for today.


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys, well i managed to make many recruits today! 

First was my friend who is 16 just like me and has a 980x and a gtx 580. His 980x is at stock speed's for now as he doesn't have a great cooler, but this is good as he can get his first 10 smp units done that way with his passkey. He is getting about 18k PPD on his gtx 580 as well. So once we get his 980x clocked to 4.0 and on -bigadv that should be a good 80k PPD for the team.

Second was a new member here who posted a pic in the your PC ATM thread and has a 950 at 4.0ghz and 2 580's. Got him all set up and he's working on his first 10 smp units as well. He's got his two 580's pulling 18k ppd each right now. So once he switches over to -bigadv that should be a good 70k ppd.

Third was from my second recruit. He managed to recruit his brother who has a 980x and two 580's as well. So that's a good 60k PPD from the 980x once he get's to -bigadv and a good 18k PPD from each 580. So there's another 100k PPD for the team.

So for a total of 250k PPD is what i've managed to recruit today once they all get switched over to -bigadv.

Where's my cookie now?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Where's my cookie now?



Still in the oven.......Good job on the recruits......you sure as hell made it look easy


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Still in the oven.......Good job on the recruits......you sure as hell made it look easy



It is easy so where's your recruits?  

GENERALSTEEL is my friend with the 980x and 580. He should be putting out some more points soon  He said the first smp work unit was about done so hopefully at the midnight update we will see some more points 

cmanning27 and his brother should be putting out some points no as well. Im not forsure what there usernames are yet but ill be sure to find them out. Im sure we will see them in the top 20 though so whoever doesn't seem familiar is the ones!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 10, 2011)

recruits? 
all with 980x & gtx580? 
you are like Lt. Aldo Raine making a whole assault squad, armed to the teeth


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> recruits?
> all with 980x & gtx580?
> you are like Lt. Aldo Raine making a whole assault squad, armed to the teeth



All but 1 950 are 980x's  Im thinking our HWC overtake should be much sooner now


----------



## msgclb (Jan 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 9, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali continues his *phenomenal* 200K+ days. 
In all there were five 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	268,559	15,147	283,706
2	msgclb 	153,386	12,741	166,127
3	Oily_17 	141,618	11,158	152,776
4	Buck_Nasty 	132,844	6,932	139,776
5	TeXBill 	98,881	23,046	121,927
6	El_Fiendo 	85,936	2,837	88,773
7	hertz9753 	71,032	8,216	79,248
8	dank1983man420 	35,733	5,265	40,998
9	newtekie1 	27,339	11,160	38,499
10	Beertintedgoggles 	31,589	4,095	35,684
11	Dustyshiv 	29,816	5,275	35,091
12	sneekypeet 	28,772	5,392	34,164
13	NastyHabits 	23,548	6,590	30,138
14	[H] 	25,123	2,913	28,036
15	111frodon 	23,289	2,630	25,919
16	Niko084 	22,926	1,348	24,274
17	theonedub 	20,220	4,044	24,264
18	xbonez 	20,525	2,696	23,221
19	MStenholm 	17,845	5,346	23,191
20	Chicken_Patty 	20,148	2,824	22,972
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
frontfelloff passes 80,000
GENERALSTEEL passes 1,000
*meow1990 passes 100,000*
PhysXerror passes 450,000
Ross211 passes 70,000
*xbonez passes 600,000*


*Members Joining Today*
GENERALSTEEL joins as new

Welcome to the team *GENERALSTEEL*. 


I'm going to lead off with *meow1990* that has obtained the 100,000 points for his folding badge.  Congratulations.

Next we have *xbonez* and *PhysXerror* that are pursuing their 1st million. 

Finally it's *frontfelloff*, *Ross211* and *GENERALSTEEL* working on their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 10, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







While bogmali continues his *phenomenal* 200K+ days tonight TeXBill joins him. 
We had four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	131,197	82,497	213,694
2	TeXBill 	186,707	13,943	200,650
3	Buck_Nasty 	69,742	81,559	151,301
4	msgclb 	109,884	11,771	121,655
5	hertz9753 	68,368	8,080	76,448
6	Josh154TPU 	73,070	1,037	74,107
7	Oily_17 	57,718	10,654	68,372
8	NastyHabits 	34,079	6,268	40,347
9	dank1983man420 	35,242	3,934	39,176
10	111frodon 	34,325	4,393	38,718
11	Beertintedgoggles 	31,953	4,662	36,615
12	sneekypeet 	31,793	3,908	35,701
13	newtekie1 	31,178	4,045	35,223
14	Dustyshiv 	30,546	4,338	34,884
15	Niko084 	22,861	3,980	26,841
16	[H] 	21,190	2,628	23,818
17	Chicken_Patty 	20,508	2,824	23,332
18	theonedub 	20,152	2,560	22,712
19	cmanning27 	18,486	0	18,486
20	MStenholm 	16,256	2,135	18,391
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
cmanning27 passes 20,000
DM3K passes 25,000
DRDNA passes 150,000
FIH_The_Don passes 400,000
GENERALSTEEL passes 7,000
*Josh154TPU passes 900,000*
Ross211 passes 80,000
[H] passes 250,000


*Members Joining Today*
cmanning27 joins as new

Welcome to the team *cmanning27*. 


Tonight we have *Josh154TPU* closing in on his 1st million along with *FIH_The_Don*, *[H]* and *DRDNA*. 

Finally we have *Ross211*, *DM3K*, *cmanning27* and *GENERALSTEEL* working on their folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats everybody! I almost made top 5 today but came up like 2k short  Shouldn't have had the rig shut down earlier 

Hopefully tex can keep putting out 200k days and with his new hardware i think he can  

I should be getting that crazy folders badge as well soon!

EDIT: Just realized i have my crazy folders badge, wooot!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 11, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Amazingly bogmali continued his *phenomenal* 200K+ days but tonight Buck had a better 200K+ to take the cherry. 
While we had five 100K+ folders, NastyHabits had a close 99K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	267,557	9,911	277,468
2	bogmali 	199,549	16,105	215,654
3	msgclb 	166,050	14,518	180,568
4	TeXBill 	135,968	14,938	150,906
5	Oily_17 	64,380	79,903	144,283
6	NastyHabits 	93,509	5,785	99,294
7	hertz9753 	69,669	9,148	78,817
8	newtekie1 	37,600	3,976	41,576
9	dank1983man420 	34,793	4,909	39,702
10	Beertintedgoggles 	32,169	5,130	37,299
11	Dustyshiv 	29,966	4,928	34,894
12	sneekypeet 	26,688	1,348	28,036
13	Niko084 	22,586	2,697	25,283
14	MStenholm 	20,857	3,217	24,074
15	theonedub 	20,956	2,696	23,652
16	111frodon 	23,052	353	23,405
17	El_Fiendo 	19,649	3,177	22,826
18	Chicken_Patty 	19,118	2,740	21,858
19	[H] 	16,781	4,044	20,825
20	xbonez 	14,624	5,831	20,455
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Bow passes 1,900,000
*CamelJock passes 5,000,000*
GENERALSTEEL passes 20,000
King_Wookie passes 1,400,000
Luke_stone passes 850,000
xbonez passes 650,000


First tonight I want to congratulated *CamelJock* on reaching 5 million. 

Tonight we have *Bow* close to his 2nd million along with *King_Wookie* that is a little farther back. 
Next working on their 1st million are *Luke_stone* and *xbonez*. 
Finally we have *GENERALSTEEL* continuing to pursue his folding badge. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 12, 2011)

Grats to all.....specially Johnspack.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 12, 2011)

700 points short Drat!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 12, 2011)

Just you guys wait. Once I have my bigadv rig running...I'll be on all the charts..lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Just you guys wait. Once I have my bigadv rig running...I'll be on all the charts..lol



Looking forward to nice numbers from you xbonez
*
Congrats to Pete on 5 Mil points!*


----------



## msgclb (Jan 13, 2011)

I spent the whole day in travel and with a doctor and now in my stupor state I'm at a loss for words.

This image is what I believe is the 4th update for Free-DC today.







Notice that no Milestones Today, Yesterday, etc. are listed. Not being around for the day I don't know if the team had any milestones but I'm sure we'll catch up with them soon.

If I don't fall asleep between now and midnight then I'm hopeful I will have at least the top 20.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2011)

I vote that we give msgclb all the time off that he needs to recuperate! You have done a great job and deserve it.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I vote that we give msgclb all the time off that he needs to recuperate! You have done a great job and deserve it.



Thanks, I'm going to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 13, 2011)

> I vote that we give msgclb all the time off that he needs to recuperate! You have done a great job and deserve it.


+1 Get you some much needed rest, you have been a tireless worker take all the time you need to recuperate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with BUCK!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 14, 2011)

milestones don't work, mine at least, i mean recent milestones dont show anything.-


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 14, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> milestones don't work, mine at least, i mean recent milestones dont show anything.-



Try this.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=528897


----------



## msgclb (Jan 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 13, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Amazingly the streak bogmali had of *phenomenal* 200K+ days ended today with 199K but I'd bet a new streak will start tomorrow. 
There was four 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	182,380	17,020	199,400
2	msgclb 	160,664	15,647	176,311
3	TeXBill 	140,192	19,561	159,753
4	Buck_Nasty 	136,433	11,479	147,912
5	hertz9753 	71,846	12,644	84,490
6	Oily_17 	70,738	7,696	78,434
7	dank1983man420 	33,663	6,705	40,368
8	111frodon 	32,626	2,922	35,548
9	Dustyshiv 	30,663	4,737	35,400
10	Beertintedgoggles 	29,300	5,047	34,347
11	Niko084 	29,187	4,045	33,232
12	newtekie1 	23,098	3,976	27,074
13	NastyHabits 	22,516	2,722	25,238
14	Chicken_Patty 	20,073	2,861	22,934
15	theonedub 	19,744	2,628	22,372
16	xbonez 	20,116	1,280	21,396
17	[H] 	18,435	0	18,435
18	El_Fiendo 	14,484	1,374	15,858
19	sneekypeet 	14,556	1,280	15,836
20	Qu4k3r 	14,355	1,348	15,703
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


I was told it might take 72 hours for my medicine to make a difference but I'm already feeling much better. 


*Milestones!*
Hopefully Free-DC is working on their milestone problems and will have it back up soon.

At the bottom of this page you'll find EOC's version of milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

As you see they are broken down like the following...

800,000 Points Milestone Group
Qu4k3r

400,000 Points Milestone Group
FIH_The_Don
toastman2004

*Each of the above members had a milestone within the past 7 days. 

I'd guess *Qu4k3r* had one today. 
I remember that *FIH_The_Don* had his milestone a couple of days ago.
I'd almost bet that *toastman2004* had a milestone today or yesterday but I could be wrong.

There could be others that I missed. Using their milestones it would almost be impossible for me to keep up with.

Congrats to anyone that has had a milestone in the last couple of days. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 14, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Buck led all of our *phenomenal* folders with his 280K. 
Also having a 200K+ day was msgclb and bogmali. 
In all there are five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	272,909	8,260	281,169
2	msgclb 	232,076	11,437	243,513
3	bogmali 	196,228	19,024	215,252
4	TeXBill 	153,352	19,191	172,543
5	Oily_17 	141,484	6,987	148,471
6	El_Fiendo 	92,752	3,273	96,025
7	NastyHabits 	86,403	2,769	89,172
8	hertz9753 	63,413	13,862	77,275
9	dank1983man420 	32,928	5,397	38,325
10	111frodon 	34,502	3,177	37,679
11	Beertintedgoggles 	31,084	4,602	35,686
12	Dustyshiv 	30,195	4,859	35,054
13	Niko084 	31,818	2,628	34,446
14	newtekie1 	23,523	6,741	30,264
15	theonedub 	19,812	4,044	23,856
16	[H] 	20,785	2,765	23,550
17	Chicken_Patty 	19,298	3,055	22,353
18	xbonez 	18,507	2,628	21,135
19	PhysXerror 	16,619	3,415	20,034
20	garyinhere 	15,768	2,628	18,396
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
The Free-DC milestones are still not working so I'll use these EOC's milestones tonight.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

If I miss your EOC milestone then please point it out so it can be recognized.

*700,000 Points Milestone Group*
*xbonez* 

*500,000 Points Milestone Group*
*PhysXerror* 

*100,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Ross211* Congratulations. You have obtained the 100,000 points for your folding badge. 

*30,000 Points Milestone Group*
*DM3K* 

*10,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Ev1LrYu* 


Congrats to all the milestones. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 16, 2011)

It looks like there was an earth shattering event happen a couple of days ago that went unreported.  I just noticed that hertz passed our favorite chimp and no one noticed. At least I didn't and I sure don't remember reading about it.






So congrats on moving up to 6th.


----------



## Bow (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrat's Hertz on showing the monkey your taillights!!!



*And Texbill too !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just put two XFX 9800 GT green editions in my Dell Optiplex rigs at work (1 in each Dell rig).  They each have Q9650's crunching away using the FAH GPU Tracker V2 CPU/SMP client.  

Is it OK to have the GPU's folding at the same time the CPU SMP client is running, or is there some tweaking that needs done in FAH GPU Tracker ?  

I did make a custom fan profile on the GPU's using Afterburner, I don't think the audible noise from them will affect our ability to work / play games... lol :~}


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> I just put two XFX 9800 GT green editions in my Dell Optiplex rigs at work (1 in each Dell rig).  They each have Q9650's crunching away using the FAH GPU Tracker V2 CPU/SMP client.
> 
> Is it OK to have the GPU's folding at the same time the CPU SMP client is running, or is there some tweaking that needs done in FAH GPU Tracker ?
> 
> I did make a custom fan profile on the GPU's using Afterburner, I don't think the audible noise from them will affect our ability to work / play games... lol :~}



Nvidia GPU2 + SMP = no problem


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 16, 2011)

> t looks like there was an earth shattering event happen a couple of days ago that went unreported. I just noticed that hertz passed our favorite chimp and no one noticed. At least I didn't and I sure don't remember reading about it.


It seems you missed 2 earth shattering events Hertz and me both passed the chimp!
But that is ok. You've had a lot going on lately.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 16, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> It seems you missed 2 earth shattering events Hertz and me both passed the chimp!
> But that is ok. You've had a lot going on lately.



It sure looks like I did! Congrats are in order. 

** And what is that avatar?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 16, 2011)

msgclb said:


> It sure looks like I did!



This is starting to be a regular occurence

 Nothing but love brother

Grats to Tex and Hertz for getting that monkey off their backs 

Too bad it'll get you both back in a couple of months (hint, hint)


----------



## msgclb (Jan 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 15, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.






Tonight bogmali comes back with a 290K to top all folders. 
Also having a 200K+ day was TeXBill. 
In all today we had four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	273,591	17,591	291,182
2	TeXBill 	204,443	21,933	226,376
3	Buck_Nasty 	136,237	8,332	144,569
4	msgclb 	92,695	19,649	112,344
5	111frodon 	22,624	65,174	87,798
6	Oily_17 	63,803	15,141	78,944
7	hertz9753 	68,103	8,447	76,550
8	dank1983man420 	36,891	4,270	41,161
9	Beertintedgoggles 	30,417	5,492	35,909
10	Dustyshiv 	29,731	4,607	34,338
11	Niko084 	29,258	2,700	31,958
12	[H] 	23,296	3,976	27,272
13	newtekie1 	22,581	2,696	25,277
14	El_Fiendo 	21,702	2,544	24,246
15	theonedub 	20,084	2,628	22,712
16	Chicken_Patty 	19,005	2,740	21,745
17	sneekypeet 	20,084	1,348	21,432
18	garyinhere 	17,388	2,628	20,016
19	xbonez 	17,276	0	17,276
20	Sinzia 	14,480	1,701	16,181
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones. I didn't find any EOC milestones for the team tonight.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

If I miss your EOC milestone then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 

[None]

Congratulations all.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 16, 2011)

> ** And what is that avatar?


Just a little rugrat buddy I found.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 16, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Just a little rugrat buddy I found.



I thought it was a self-portrait!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 16, 2011)

> I thought it was a self-portrait!


Not of me but somebody else.
I guess you didn't recognize yourself..


----------



## msgclb (Jan 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 16, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali continues his mastering of the 200K+. 
In all we had three 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	195,952	14,411	210,363
2	TeXBill 	150,452	20,165	170,617
3	msgclb 	97,992	71,975	169,967
4	hertz9753 	67,447	7,849	75,296
5	Oily_17 	61,580	12,479	74,059
6	Buck_Nasty 	58,623	6,050	64,673
7	Beertintedgoggles 	35,880	4,697	40,577
8	Dustyshiv 	32,521	4,013	36,534
9	dank1983man420 	29,618	3,709	33,327
10	Niko084 	29,255	3,976	33,231
11	newtekie1 	25,281	2,560	27,841
12	[H] 	23,955	2,628	26,583
13	El_Fiendo 	21,392	4,306	25,698
14	theonedub 	19,812	2,696	22,508
15	111frodon 	22,325	139	22,464
16	Chicken_Patty 	15,454	1,646	17,100
17	sneekypeet 	13,344	2,628	15,972
18	Sinzia 	13,622	2,063	15,685
19	garyinhere 	11,996	2,628	14,624
20	PhysXerror 	11,397	1,867	13,264
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*7,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*theonedub* 

*3,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*111frodon* 

*500,000 Points Milestone Group*
*TwoSheds* 

*400,000 Points Milestone Group*
*[H]* 


If I miss your EOC milestone then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 17, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Tonight Buck put it all together to come up with 200K+. 
Surprisingly he wasn't alone as msgclb had another 200K+ day. 
In all today we had six 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	254,591	11,422	266,013
2	msgclb 	224,855	18,842	243,697
3	bogmali 	177,115	18,722	195,837
4	TeXBill 	142,487	30,168	172,655
5	Oily_17 	133,873	13,986	147,859
6	El_Fiendo 	103,857	3,177	107,034
7	hertz9753 	68,487	9,004	77,491
8	Beertintedgoggles 	35,789	5,266	41,055
9	Dustyshiv 	30,830	5,022	35,852
10	newtekie1 	30,810	3,840	34,650
11	Niko084 	29,326	3,980	33,306
12	dank1983man420 	27,222	2,835	30,057
13	xbonez 	20,892	3,415	24,307
14	theonedub 	19,948	3,908	23,856
15	Chicken_Patty 	20,267	2,074	22,341
16	111frodon 	19,316	706	20,022
17	MStenholm 	17,949	1,880	19,829
18	[H] 	14,193	3,078	17,271
19	PhysXerror 	14,642	2,054	16,696
20	Sinzia 	13,107	3,283	16,390
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*30,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Oily_17* Congrats Oily, 30 million is truly one phenomenal accomplishment.  

*500,000 Points Milestone Group*
*PVTCaboose1337* 

*90,000 Points Milestone Group*
*SpeedsticK* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations to the three stoners


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats stoners.

A big congrats to Oily.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow im actually in the top 20 haha, never thought id ever see that!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 18, 2011)

Grat's to the Stoners and *especially Oily_17 for 30 Mmmmillionnnnnn points!*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm half way to my goal of 1 mil!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

Way to go OILY!!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 18, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Congratulations to the three stoners





hertz9753 said:


> A big congrats to Oily.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Grat's to the Stoners and *especially Oily_17 for 30 Mmmmillionnnnnn points!*...





Chicken Patty said:


> Way to go OILY!!




Thanks guy's   I have been holding out from doing my upgrade to i7 rigs till I hit 30million (sort of mini self goal).

*Well now it is time to upgrade*, so PPD may be down for a few days while I sell some parts off and get new parts in.


----------



## Bow (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks guy's   I have been holding out from doing my upgrade to i7 rigs till I hit 30million (sort of mini self goal).
> 
> *Well now it is time to upgrade*, so PPD may be down for a few days while I sell some parts off and get new parts in.



Sandy?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 18, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.







Tonight it's bogmali on top with 279K while TeXBill has another 200K+ day. 
In all today we had five 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	257,430	22,346	279,776
2	TeXBill 	229,631	25,652	255,283
3	Buck_Nasty 	155,134	10,160	165,294
4	MStenholm 	118,232	4,572	122,804
5	msgclb 	89,520	12,541	102,061
6	Oily_17 	63,265	13,567	76,832
7	hertz9753 	64,113	9,149	73,262
8	Beertintedgoggles 	35,248	6,248	41,496
9	xbonez 	36,330	3,733	40,063
10	newtekie1 	35,961	2,696	38,657
11	Dustyshiv 	31,524	3,781	35,305
12	dank1983man420 	29,873	3,916	33,789
13	Niko084 	30,167	3,049	33,216
14	[H] 	26,769	2,696	29,465
15	sneekypeet 	22,508	3,908	26,416
16	theonedub 	20,084	2,628	22,712
17	El_Fiendo 	15,974	3,198	19,172
18	Chicken_Patty 	13,344	2,974	16,318
19	garyinhere 	14,624	0	14,624
20	thebluebumblebee 	10,829	2,076	12,905
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*800,000 Points Milestone Group*
*xbonez*  Sandy! Sandy! Sandy!

*50,000 Points Milestone Group*
*DM3K* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> *Well now it is time to upgrade*, so PPD may be down for a few days while I sell some parts off and get new parts in.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Sandy?



I have two 1366 boards that need CPU's for them first, I hope to get a couple of 920's or maybe a 970/920

Then I may go for a new Sandy build or wait for s2011 and see how it pans out.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> I have two 1366 boards that need CPU's for them first, I hope to get a couple of 920's or maybe a 970/920
> 
> Then I may go for a new Sandy build or wait for s2011 and see how it pans out.



Why not sell the 1366 boards and get 1155 boards?  IMO the 2600k is a compelling enough upgrade over the 920 for this to make sense


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Why not sell the 1366 boards and get 1155 boards?  IMO the 2600k is a compelling enough upgrade over the 920 for this to make sense



I will wait to see some more PPD figures for the 2600K.

ATM my 920 gets about 29,000 PPD only running 7 cores with 2 GPU's adding another 24,000 PPD.

I would like to see >50,000 from the 2600K before I think about changing to it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> I will wait to see some more PPD figures for the 2600K.
> 
> ATM my 920 gets about 29,000 PPD only running 7 cores with 2 GPU's adding another 24,000 PPD.
> 
> I would like to see >50,000 from the 2600K before I think about changing to it.



Oh, I see.  That makes more sense then, I didn't know you got that level of PPD from it.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah I am quite happy/lucky with my 920 ATM

If I can get the rest running at this PPD I will be happy, if not I may upgrade to 2600K.

Although I would like to wait till see what s2011 brings, having said that a CPU running at 5GHz+ is very tempting though...


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 20, 2011)

MetalTom??


----------



## msgclb (Jan 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 19, 2011 Pie!*


Tonight's Pie.






Tonight bogmali had another 200K+ day but he didn't have enough to overcome my 262K. 
Most importantly xbonez uploaded an bigadv for his first 100K+ day. 
In all today we had five 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	243,735	18,864	262,599
2	bogmali 	199,237	14,776	214,013
3	TeXBill 	151,224	22,187	173,411
4	Oily_17 	141,538	11,875	153,413
5	xbonez 	108,853	3,596	112,449
6	Buck_Nasty 	80,591	9,007	89,598
7	hertz9753 	67,559	8,501	76,060
8	MetalTom 	43,872	3,976	47,848
9	Beertintedgoggles 	36,210	5,798	42,008
10	dank1983man420 	34,580	3,848	38,428
11	newtekie1 	32,491	3,976	36,467
12	Niko084 	31,869	3,976	35,845
13	Dustyshiv 	30,849	3,501	34,350
14	MStenholm 	28,357	3,305	31,662
15	[H] 	24,965	5,392	30,357
16	El_Fiendo 	22,682	2,974	25,656
17	sneekypeet 	22,644	2,560	25,204
18	theonedub 	21,160	1,348	22,508
19	111frodon 	19,190	1,280	20,470
20	Chicken_Patty 	19,093	706	19,799
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*8,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Beertintedgoggles* 

*2,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Bow* 

*900,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Xbonez* 

*60,000 Points Milestone Group*
*DM3K* 



Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


*Members Joining Today*
midjetboy joins as new

Welcome to the team *midjetboy*. 

And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners. msgclb, you are putting down some solid numbers. Nice to see the farm producing a good crop. Congrats to Xbonez for a stellar day. Who is MetalTom?(Nice work man).


----------



## Bow (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## msgclb (Jan 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 20, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight Buck returns with a phenomenal 292K day.  
In all we had four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	284,544	8,291	292,835
2	msgclb 	175,440	11,947	187,387
3	TeXBill 	150,911	21,449	172,360
4	bogmali 	96,297	15,540	111,837
5	El_Fiendo 	89,577	3,530	93,107
6	Oily_17 	69,237	11,612	80,849
7	hertz9753 	70,569	8,524	79,093
8	MetalTom 	45,084	6,604	51,688
9	Beertintedgoggles 	36,982	5,092	42,074
10	dank1983man420 	36,023	4,066	40,089
11	newtekie1 	34,331	2,628	36,959
12	Dustyshiv 	32,330	4,009	36,339
13	MStenholm 	29,004	4,252	33,256
14	xbonez 	30,314	2,054	32,368
15	Niko084 	27,706	4,048	31,754
16	sneekypeet 	25,068	2,696	27,764
17	theonedub 	21,092	3,976	25,068
18	[H] 	19,071	4,329	23,400
19	Josh154TPU 	15,026	4,549	19,575
20	T-Bob 	13,208	5,357	18,565
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*9,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*sneekypeet* 

*900,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Luke_stone* 

*200,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Sinzia* 

*100,000 Points Milestone Group*
*SpeedsticK*  Congratulations on obtaining the points for your folding badge. 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


I've got a milestone that's not on EOC.

*newtekie1* passing 15,000,000 Congrats. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2011)

Production will be low for me a bit.  Having all sorts of issues with rigs and have one completely offline.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

Dropping a huge bigadv in about 8 hrs.100k day, here I come.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Dropping a huge bigadv in about 8 hrs.100k day, here I come.



Nice. I will have one too but since it is a 2684 its only 77 k. I demand the return off the 6900s


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Nice. I will have one too but since it is a 2684 its only 77 k. I demand the return off the 6900s



Im on a 6900 right now 

Look's like about 2 days ETA for me on the -bigadv. Should be a great day for me when i drop it as i will break 1 million!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners, especially Newtekie1. He is a charter member of the F@H team.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Dropping a huge bigadv in about 8 hrs.100k day, here I come.



Congratulations!


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy crap, I didnt know I hit 200,000 already!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> Holy crap, I didnt know I hit 200,000 already!



Keep up the great work!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 21, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight bogmali put together a phenomenal accomplishment with an amazing 317K.  
That's a record of some sort but I'm not sure it's his best! 
In all we had five 100K+ folders. 
It turns out that xbonez just didn't have enough to make it #6. 
As I looked down the top 10 I was amazed we also had El Fiendo and 111frondon with 90K+ and hertz at 89K. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	229,123	88,460	317,583
2	TeXBill 	146,878	86,612	233,490
3	Buck_Nasty 	139,737	10,095	149,832
4	MStenholm 	104,477	5,982	110,459
5	msgclb 	90,282	13,568	103,850
6	xbonez 	97,230	353	97,583
7	El_Fiendo 	91,083	1,370	92,453
8	111frodon 	23,397	68,580	91,977
9	hertz9753 	80,346	9,415	89,761
10	MetalTom 	38,208	3,976	42,184
11	Oily_17 	37,634	3,870	41,504
12	Beertintedgoggles 	36,322	3,133	39,455
13	dank1983man420 	34,321	3,618	37,939
14	newtekie1 	31,675	2,696	34,371
15	Niko084 	26,423	2,696	29,119
16	Dustyshiv 	24,561	2,387	26,948
17	[H] 	25,035	1,280	26,315
18	sneekypeet 	22,644	1,280	23,924
19	theonedub 	20,084	2,696	22,780
20	PhysXerror 	17,097	3,733	20,830
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*1,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*xbonez* Congratulations to our newest millionaire. 


*600,000 Points Milestone Group*
*PhysXerror* 


*500,000 Points Milestone Group*
*[H]* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners! Especially xbonez on hitting his first million!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

^That, and [H], who is halfway to that first million!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 22, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali tops our list with 200K. 
This morning I checked and found that bogmali's 317K yesterday was only his 4th best in the last 30 days. Still 
We had three 100K+ folders today. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	184,591	15,467	200,058
2	TeXBill 	123,321	13,503	136,824
3	Oily_17 	99,435	8,243	107,678
4	msgclb 	88,972	10,271	99,243
5	hertz9753 	80,367	7,619	87,986
6	Buck_Nasty 	65,604	1,935	67,539
7	Beertintedgoggles 	38,798	2,780	41,578
8	MetalTom 	31,808	5,188	36,996
9	dank1983man420 	31,152	3,422	34,574
10	Niko084 	29,258	5,257	34,515
11	newtekie1 	29,429	2,696	32,125
12	[H] 	25,693	4,044	29,737
13	Dustyshiv 	23,996	4,878	28,874
14	MStenholm 	22,751	1,730	24,481
15	theonedub 	19,812	3,908	23,720
16	xbonez 	20,077	783	20,860
17	PhysXerror 	17,092	3,596	20,688
18	El_Fiendo 	17,419	2,153	19,572
19	Sinzia 	14,380	2,063	16,443
20	sneekypeet 	14,760	1,348	16,108
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*900,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Qu4k3r* 

*500,000 Points Milestone Group*
*MetalTom* 

*200,000 Points Milestone Group*
*meow1990* 

*80,000 Points Milestone Group*
*DM3K* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, I can die happy now, I made the top 20.
Now to get more hardware so I can get that crazy folder tag.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations, top 20 is definitely getting harder!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 23, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight I held on as a juggernaut came back to life and almost surged to the top. 
It turns out that my 240K was just enough to hold off Buck's 231K for the coveted cherry. 
In the end we had four 100K+ folders and four 90K+ folders. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	226,833	13,380	240,213
2	Buck_Nasty 	223,306	8,569	231,875
3	TeXBill 	114,784	19,499	134,283
4	bogmali 	112,677	12,475	125,152
5	xbonez 	98,177	1,348	99,525
6	MStenholm 	95,176	2,641	97,817
7	El_Fiendo 	90,683	1,727	92,410
8	hertz9753 	79,283	11,328	90,611
9	Josh154TPU 	74,349	900	75,249
10	Beertintedgoggles 	37,248	5,128	42,376
11	dank1983man420 	34,920	5,357	40,277
12	Oily_17 	31,668	4,605	36,273
13	Dustyshiv 	29,589	3,819	33,408
14	Niko084 	30,603	2,628	33,231
15	MetalTom 	31,740	1,348	33,088
16	111frodon 	26,104	3,998	30,102
17	newtekie1 	25,388	2,628	28,016
18	sneekypeet 	23,720	4,044	27,764
19	[H] 	20,510	2,628	23,138
20	theonedub 	19,948	2,628	22,576
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*1,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Josh154TPU* Congratulations on reaching your 1st million. 

*90,000 Points Milestone Group*
*DM3K* 


I'm going to recognize a couple of non-EOC milestones that are halfway to their next EOC milestone. 
*bogmali* passes 65,000,000 
*TeXBill* passes 25,000,000 

Congrats to both.


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats all! It looked like we had a great day as a team all together!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 24, 2011)

Ugh...missed 100k by 500 points....really?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 24, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







It's bogmali's time to rise to the top with a 282K day. 
Tonight in all we had six 100K+ folders. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	263,691	18,603	282,294
2	Oily_17 	168,248	5,863	174,111
3	Buck_Nasty 	142,137	10,423	152,560
4	TeXBill 	132,108	13,864	145,972
5	MStenholm 	20,485	95,449	115,934
6	msgclb 	95,481	10,877	106,358
7	hertz9753 	75,932	8,836	84,768
8	dank1983man420 	37,564	5,265	42,829
9	Beertintedgoggles 	36,976	4,408	41,384
10	newtekie1 	32,781	6,608	39,389
11	Niko084 	31,388	3,976	35,364
12	Dustyshiv 	30,479	3,658	34,137
13	MetalTom 	29,044	2,628	31,672
14	[H] 	23,636	4,044	27,680
15	111frodon 	22,238	2,854	25,092
16	sneekypeet 	22,372	2,560	24,932
17	theonedub 	21,092	2,560	23,652
18	xbonez 	17,489	3,146	20,635
19	thebluebumblebee 	17,308	2,917	20,225
20	PhysXerror 	13,685	6,426	20,111
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*600,000 Points Milestone Group*
*[H]* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2011)

*Congrat's to everyone* for turning their folding up to "11"(Spinal Tap reference). We have guys that turn out phenomenal points each day on a consistent basis, plus we have new members shooting up the ranks to challenge for the top 10. *I really like what you guy's have done with the place!*


----------



## msgclb (Jan 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 25, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Again bogmali has a 280K day. 
This time a young fella  and TeXBill also have 200K+ days. 
Tonight xbonez returns with a 100K+ along and hertz with a 90K+. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	260,712	26,450	287,162
2	msgclb 	236,032	14,685	250,717
3	TeXBill 	202,865	21,432	224,297
4	xbonez 	102,878	2,385	105,263
5	hertz9753 	83,425	9,875	93,300
6	Buck_Nasty 	66,970	10,670	77,640
7	MetalTom 	40,768	5,324	46,092
8	Beertintedgoggles 	36,288	4,949	41,237
9	newtekie1 	35,179	5,192	40,371
10	dank1983man420 	36,561	3,700	40,261
11	Dustyshiv 	33,156	3,501	36,657
12	Oily_17 	29,107	3,976	33,083
13	Niko084 	28,767	4,045	32,812
14	El_Fiendo 	28,822	1,743	30,565
15	[H] 	26,017	2,696	28,713
16	111frodon 	24,496	2,904	27,400
17	MStenholm 	23,565	2,698	26,263
18	sneekypeet 	24,932	1,280	26,212
19	PhysXerror 	18,157	3,411	21,568
20	Chicken_Patty 	18,106	1,765	19,871
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*3,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Chicken_Patty* 

*600,000 Points Milestone Group*
*MetalTom* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 26, 2011)

That was a record day for me.(


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> That was a record day for me.(



Nice going hertz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

Good job everyone.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 26, 2011)

Grats to all.........Nice 3 mil Dave


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 27, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Congrat's to everyone* for turning their folding up to "11"(Spinal Tap reference). We have guys that turn out phenomenal points each day on a consistent basis, plus we have new members shooting up the ranks to challenge for the top 10. *I really like what you guy's have done with the place!*
> 
> http://johnmccrory.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/volume-11.jpg



Why not make "10" louder?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats Hertz & CP!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Why not make "10" louder?



But it goes to 11!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Kai, this has happened rather quickly here at F@H.  Great feeling and great team members just like on the WCG side of things.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 27, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> But it goes to 11!



Thank you!!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 26, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.






Tonight bogmali evidently uploaded two bigadv WUs in the last three hours for another 280K day. 
Buck also had another 200K+ day. 
The team had a phenomenal day with six 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	133,566	153,911	287,477
2	Buck_Nasty 	209,582	12,343	221,925
3	msgclb 	169,362	12,941	182,303
4	TeXBill 	148,814	19,861	168,675
5	MStenholm 	113,021	2,385	115,406
6	xbonez 	18,068	83,812	101,880
7	El_Fiendo 	92,520	3,177	95,697
8	hertz9753 	79,472	9,777	89,249
9	Josh154TPU 	70,704	0	70,704
10	MetalTom 	36,996	6,672	43,668
11	dank1983man420 	37,105	6,218	43,323
12	Beertintedgoggles 	38,596	3,135	41,731
13	Dustyshiv 	31,100	3,237	34,337
14	Oily_17 	28,040	5,858	33,898
15	newtekie1 	26,284	7,015	33,299
16	sneekypeet 	22,440	3,976	26,416
17	[H] 	22,129	4,054	26,183
18	Niko084 	22,447	1,348	23,795
19	theonedub 	19,812	2,560	22,372
20	111frodon 	18,777	3,113	21,890
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*70,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Buck_Nasty* 


*700,000 Points Milestone Group*
*PhysXerror* 


*600,000 Points Milestone Group*
*PVTCaboose1337* 


*80,000 Points Milestone Group*
*DriedFrogPills* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 27, 2011)

Grats to all.......Big day for the Skipper


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2011)

1,915,861 points yesterday.   Hopefully this means we can average 2,000,000 PPD for Chimp and get done in 10 days or less!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be here for the chimp this year with better gear than last year.  I only had a 5770 last year.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't promise anything, but if I have an OCed 2600k & my GPU I could likely get ~35k a day.  And maybe I could switch over all of the PentDCs for a week or so, that's probably another ~30k or so.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 27, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight we have a trio of 220K folders led by TeXBill followed by Buck and bogmali. 
While the team didn't match yesterday performance we again had six 100K+ folders along with one at 90K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	210,813	17,689	228,502
2	Buck_Nasty 	215,544	11,657	227,201
3	bogmali 	204,419	18,181	222,600
4	Oily_17 	101,928	74,035	175,963
5	msgclb 	80,774	80,317	161,091
6	MStenholm 	17,702	92,465	110,167
7	hertz9753 	78,299	12,189	90,488
8	Beertintedgoggles 	37,147	5,445	42,592
9	Dustyshiv 	31,270	5,359	36,629
10	newtekie1 	30,455	4,916	35,371
11	MetalTom 	28,840	2,628	31,468
12	Niko084 	22,385	4,045	26,430
13	dank1983man420 	20,153	4,495	24,648
14	111frodon 	24,151	0	24,151
15	theonedub 	19,608	2,628	22,236
16	Qu4k3r 	16,291	3,663	19,954
17	thebluebumblebee 	16,245	2,157	18,402
18	El_Fiendo 	15,179	2,824	18,003
19	sneekypeet 	15,836	1,280	17,116
20	[H] 	15,768	1,280	17,048
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*700,000 Points Milestone Group*
*MetalTom* 


*500,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Danzown* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 28, 2011)

TeXBill had a small milestone yesterday, top 400 on EOC.  I noticed it because I've been working for the same thing for months.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm really impressed with xbonez,  he's already done in a less than a week what it's taking me a month to do!  Wait a folding dude!  Darn good for an almost brand new folder....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 28, 2011)

I keep getting robbed of my Cherry pie at the final update!!!!  Great work guy's.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 28, 2011)

nice to see myself again at top20.-


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 28, 2011)

oh wtf, somehow the gtx470 o/c failed or something during the night, and it threw out a crapload of bad WU's 

/cries in a corner like a lil baby.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry Buck, I forgot to congratulate you on 70 million yesterday.  It's amazing the difference in the team from over a year ago...  25k PPD would almost gaurentee a top 10 spot for the day.  Also a long overdue update, that motherboard/CPU/RAM combo you sent me is still going 24/7 and putting out about 10k per day with 2 GPUs.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 28, 2011)

> I keep getting robbed of my Cherry pie at the final update!!!! Great work guy's.


Yep seems I beat you out of cherry by 1,301 points. Not much, but just enough.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 28, 2011)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Sorry Buck, I forgot to congratulate you on 70 million yesterday.  It's amazing the difference in the team from over a year ago...  25k PPD would almost gaurentee a top 10 spot for the day.  Also a long overdue update, that motherboard/CPU/RAM combo you sent me is still going 24/7 and putting out about 10k per day with 2 GPUs.


Ah, my ol' buddy Beer. You still sportin that Winfast Mobo?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 28, 2011)

That box actually gives me the least amount of trouble out of all of them.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 28, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we again have a trio of 200K+ folders led by TeXBill but this time it's msgclb and bogmali. 
We had four 100K+ folders followed by a 98K and a pair at 80K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	206,034	16,559	222,593
2	msgclb 	202,850	7,573	210,423
3	bogmali 	192,388	17,913	210,301
4	Buck_Nasty 	148,117	10,422	158,539
5	xbonez 	96,492	1,867	98,359
6	hertz9753 	78,378	11,063	89,441
7	El_Fiendo 	84,531	1,370	85,901
8	newtekie1 	41,920	9,022	50,942
9	Beertintedgoggles 	37,356	4,878	42,234
10	Dustyshiv 	29,522	4,596	34,118
11	Oily_17 	29,580	2,628	32,208
12	dank1983man420 	25,248	5,664	30,912
13	[H] 	28,314	2,560	30,874
14	Niko084 	23,940	5,325	29,265
15	MetalTom 	23,720	0	23,720
16	111frodon 	20,505	2,970	23,475
17	theonedub 	19,117	3,976	23,093
18	thebluebumblebee 	16,880	1,927	18,807
19	MStenholm 	16,418	2,317	18,735
20	Chicken_Patty 	13,130	2,361	15,491
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*7,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Niko084* 


*700,000 Points Milestone Group*
*[H]* 


*300,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Sinzia* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 29, 2011)

wewt! another 100k down!

Doing good, everyone, I'm glad to see some massive numbers up there over the past few days.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 29, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have Buck returning to take the cherry with a 200K+ performance. 
We had five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	225,122	10,476	235,598
2	TeXBill 	142,715	21,961	164,676
3	bogmali 	143,246	16,639	159,885
4	MStenholm 	117,044	3,597	120,641
5	Oily_17 	30,971	73,265	104,236
6	hertz9753 	74,805	9,428	84,233
7	msgclb 	73,415	6,600	80,015
8	newtekie1 	44,842	6,888	51,730
9	Beertintedgoggles 	38,264	5,882	44,146
10	dank1983man420 	37,778	5,777	43,555
11	Dustyshiv 	30,299	3,866	34,165
12	Niko084 	28,186	4,048	32,234
13	MetalTom 	26,571	4,044	30,615
14	111frodon 	25,500	2,835	28,335
15	[H] 	26,011	1,867	27,878
16	theonedub 	21,591	2,628	24,219
17	thebluebumblebee 	17,900	1,350	19,250
18	PhysXerror 	15,061	3,283	18,344
19	xbonez 	13,340	2,317	15,657
20	Chicken_Patty 	12,863	1,574	14,437
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*1,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Qu4k3r*  Congratulations on your 1st million.


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to the club Qu4k3r 

The first million is the hardest


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats Qu4k3r.  You got a new badge.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> Finally
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSDNV5nn57RvvCrj4R3JXSFl_2T4rdnaaM5OpkEeGbCuSE11sfDyw&t=1


Welcome to the Millionaires Club my friend!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 31, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 30, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







The headline tonight could be bogmali's 335K or it could be the outstanding performance of our top 10/20 or it could be our 2,031,526 team points. 
It sure looks like all the stars and planets lined up tonight. 
For the day we had six 100K+ folders along with two 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	316,699	19,221	335,920
2	msgclb 	138,693	149,124	287,817
3	TeXBill 	196,674	16,313	212,987
4	Buck_Nasty 	145,418	9,510	154,928
5	MStenholm 	21,885	95,123	117,008
6	xbonez 	97,481	5,381	102,862
7	Oily_17 	93,546	2,696	96,242
8	El_Fiendo 	14,949	77,535	92,484
9	hertz9753 	74,902	8,080	82,982
10	newtekie1 	53,143	4,779	57,922
11	dank1983man420 	44,859	6,026	50,885
12	Beertintedgoggles 	37,237	7,335	44,572
13	Dustyshiv 	29,360	3,775	33,135
14	MetalTom 	32,816	0	32,816
15	Sinzia 	23,445	3,283	26,728
16	111frodon 	23,717	2,835	26,552
17	Niko084 	21,235	3,977	25,212
18	theonedub 	19,880	3,976	23,856
19	thebluebumblebee 	19,820	2,886	22,706
20	[H] 	20,104	1,280	21,384
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*800,000 Points Milestone Group*
*MetalTom* 


*500,000 Points Milestone Group*
*toastman2004* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2011)

Impressive work all 

A plus 2 mill average for the "Chimp Games" is in our reach.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 31, 2011)

Ahh, the power of a second gtx470...
Once again, impressive numbers by all!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, 2 million is a new record for the team. Is there anything you guys can't do???


----------



## niko084 (Jan 31, 2011)

7 million and it still feels like I just started folding yesterday...
It will feel like ages by the time I get to 10 million, but by then it will also feel like yesterday.

Folding is so easy, everyone should do it


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 31, 2011)

niko084 said:


> 7 million and it still feels like I just started folding yesterday...
> It will feel like ages by the time I get to 10 million, but by then it will also feel like yesterday.
> 
> Folding is so easy, everyone should do it



Indeed, they should!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2011)

442,530 points.  That how big our 12AM EOC update was. Some around here can probably remember when that was a good day.  Here's a trip back in time (2/21/09) when Buck was proud to announce a new performance level and I was 18th with 4395PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 442,530 points.  That how big our 12AM EOC update was. Some around here can probably remember when that was a good day.  Here's a trip back in time (2/21/09) when Buck was proud to announce a new performance level and I was 18th with 4395PPD.


Wow, talk about a trip down "memory lane". Nice to see that there are many familiar names on the list from 23 months ago!

BTW, this Friday @ my place, we are breaking out the Ouija Board to see if we can summon the spirit of El Fiendo.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 1, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, talk about a trip down "memory lane". Nice to see that there are many familiar names on the list from 23 months ago!



Indeed.......I'm not even in that chart yet since I didn't start until the following month



BUCK NASTY said:


> BTW, this Friday @ my place, we are breaking out the Ouija Board to see if we can summon the spirit of El Fiendo.
> 
> 
> http://www.rense.com/1.tempitems/ouija.jpg



And Mmaakk if you do not mind my good Sir


----------



## msgclb (Feb 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 31, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Buck finishes the month with a 300K+ day while TeXBill returns with another 200K+. 
Tonight we had three 100K+ folders with 111frodon at 99K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	291,568	9,496	301,064
2	TeXBill 	197,435	18,218	215,653
3	bogmali 	115,711	12,655	128,366
4	111frodon 	95,292	4,393	99,685
5	msgclb 	70,775	7,838	78,613
6	hertz9753 	67,395	7,800	75,195
7	newtekie1 	44,820	7,054	51,874
8	dank1983man420 	43,608	4,053	47,661
9	Beertintedgoggles 	35,007	6,701	41,708
10	Dustyshiv 	30,897	5,046	35,943
11	Oily_17 	31,495	2,628	34,123
12	MetalTom 	33,605	0	33,605
13	Niko084 	26,275	2,560	28,835
14	El_Fiendo 	23,962	3,111	27,073
15	MStenholm 	24,551	2,317	26,868
16	theonedub 	20,956	2,628	23,584
17	thebluebumblebee 	20,495	1,743	22,238
18	meow1990 	19,529	1,280	20,809
19	xbonez 	15,147	2,054	17,201
20	[H] 	12,403	3,908	16,311
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*Members Joining Today*
CracerJack_TPU joins as new

I suspect this is *CrackerJack_TPU*! 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 

[None tonight.]

Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow. i was aiming at the top ten spot, and made the 4th place! At last my -bigadv is back on the track, it's been a week since my rig was stable. Had to remove my 9800gx2 to be stable again, it refuse to fold on 5 gpus, while it did all fall long...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 1, 2011)

Feanor said:


> Wow. i was aiming at the top ten spot, and made the 4th place! At last my -bigadv is back on the track, it's been a week since my rig was stable. Had to remove my 9800gx2 to be stable again, it refuse to fold on 5 gpus, while it did all fall long...


Nice work man! Looks like you had your "best day ever"!


----------



## Feänor (Feb 1, 2011)

No Buck. I've manage to break the 100k one time, when all the rig was running. Now that i've removed a 9800gx2, it'll be hard to best that!


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 1, 2011)

I had to yank out the 9800GTEE, it was causing the other fermi's to overheat, so much for that ~28kPPD I was aiming for.

That is, until I put these space heaters under water.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright guys, I was fixing a PC that I have setup where my 3rd rig usually would be running so that rig was down.  However it was an old PC that used a VGA cable, the only cable I had was in my 2nd rig so I took it from that one.  Apparently three days ago the rig crashed or whatever it did and I never found out.  So as of now, my rigs 1 and 2 are online, 3 coming online tomorrow when I return the PC I was fixing.  So by tomorrow PM I should be back at full force, I hope.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys, I was fixing a PC that I have setup where my 3rd rig usually would be running so that rig was down.  However it was an old PC that used a VGA cable, the only cable I had was in my 2nd rig so I took it from that one.  Apparently three days ago the rig crashed or whatever it did and I never found out.  So as of now, my rigs 1 and 2 are online, 3 coming online tomorrow when I return the PC I was fixing.  So by tomorrow PM I should be back at full force, I hope.



But who's on first base?  Good to hear that you got you problems sorted out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M


----------



## msgclb (Feb 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 1, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali returns to the top spot with a 234K. 
We had three 100K+ folders with a pair at 97K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	152,906	81,767	234,673
2	TeXBill 	128,354	16,838	145,192
3	msgclb 	136,288	7,310	143,598
4	Oily_17 	95,282	2,628	97,910
5	xbonez 	96,842	783	97,625
6	Buck_Nasty 	77,572	11,125	88,697
7	hertz9753 	66,876	9,622	76,498
8	dank1983man420 	46,672	5,554	52,226
9	newtekie1 	42,492	6,986	49,478
10	Beertintedgoggles 	33,870	4,560	38,430
11	sneekypeet 	34,300	3,976	38,276
12	Dustyshiv 	30,592	4,503	35,095
13	111frodon 	26,914	4,746	31,660
14	El_Fiendo 	23,292	3,177	26,469
15	thebluebumblebee 	23,052	2,692	25,744
16	Niko084 	21,232	3,909	25,141
17	theonedub 	19,744	3,976	23,720
18	MetalTom 	14,488	6,604	21,092
19	meow1990 	18,952	1,348	20,300
20	[H] 	18,010	1,798	19,808
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*800,000 Points Milestone Group*
*PhysXerror* 


*300,000 Points Milestone Group*
*meow1990* 

*10,000 Points Milestone Group*
*CrackerJack_TPU* 


*1,000 Points Milestone Group*
*TheGrapist* 


*Members Joining Today*
TheGrapist joins as new

Welcome to the team *TheGrapist*. 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2011)

Dng it! I hate it when I miss 100K by so little!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> But who's on first base?  Good to hear that you got you problems sorted out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M



Thanks bro.  Back up to speed now.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 3, 2011)

I think today is gonna be the second 100k of my folding time. At least i'll get the -bigadv wu with the most points i've ever made: 2686 wu done in 57 hours and a few minutes.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 2, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







We see that bogmali maintains the top spot tonight. 
We had five 100K+ folders with one TeXBill at 98K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	154,778	12,698	167,476
2	Buck_Nasty 	142,611	14,388	156,999
3	msgclb 	132,507	6,293	138,800
4	Oily_17 	103,204	3,485	106,689
5	El_Fiendo 	97,713	3,177	100,890
6	TeXBill 	92,141	6,400	98,541
7	hertz9753 	67,017	7,507	74,524
8	dank1983man420 	45,960	6,867	52,827
9	newtekie1 	41,075	8,305	49,380
10	sneekypeet 	36,656	6,236	42,892
11	Beertintedgoggles 	35,134	3,347	38,481
12	MetalTom 	35,580	0	35,580
13	Dustyshiv 	28,264	2,407	30,671
14	[H] 	25,554	3,908	29,462
15	111frodon 	26,439	2,914	29,353
16	Niko084 	24,781	2,696	27,477
17	thebluebumblebee 	22,359	1,957	24,316
18	theonedub 	18,192	3,840	22,032
19	PhysXerror 	18,264	3,568	21,832
20	xbonez 	17,514	3,215	20,729
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*800,000 Points Milestone Group*
*[H]* 


*400,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Kyle2020_And_MoonPig* 
*qamulek* 


*2,000 Points Milestone Group*
*TheGrapist* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be for the 3rd. It's hard for me to follow msgclb timing with his post... But his doing QUITE A GOOD JOB respect with this thread, so i'll se today (3rd) if i can best my 105k day!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 3, 2011)

*Members Joining Today*
meo1990 joins as new

Hopefully *meow1990* caught this error as a couple of days ago he passed 300,000 points.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 3, 2011)

> We had five 100K+ folders with one TeXBill at 98K.


Now that the blackouts have stopped I can run all of my folding rigs again and get back up in the top 5. I'm still waiting on parts to finish building my SB 2600K rig. Hopefully I can have it done by the middle of next week. I'm going to try and go back to work next week also. It's been nice having all of these days off fun time is over, time to get back at it once again.

Welcome to the team meow1990.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Now that the blackouts have stopped I can run all of my folding rigs again and get back up in the top 5. I'm still waiting on parts to finish building my SB 2600K rig. Hopefully I can have it done by the middle of next week. I'm going to try and go back to work next week also. It's been nice having all of these days off fun time is over, time to get back at it once again.
> 
> Welcome to the team meow1990.



I originally was going to suggest that you got caught in a blackout but I edited that out!!


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 3, 2011)

> I originally was going to suggest that you got caught in a blackout but I edited that out!!


Exactly what happened the whole State was going through them for some reason. Most of the business's were closed because of it. Now tonight they are predicting snow about 3" of it. That hardly ever happens in central Texas. The State has been hit by cold fronts, 1 or 2 a week since the first of the year. Very odd winter, I like the cold weather doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I like the cold weather doesn't bother me at all.



Not to mention the Folding rigs.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 4, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I like the cold weather doesn't bother me at all.



Hmm.. It was -32F yesterday when I got up for work.  I HATE THE COLD!!


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 4, 2011)

> Not to mention the Folding rigs


Yep those too. I close the door and heater vents in the computer room and open the windows and it stays around 50F to 55F 24/7.


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 4, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Hmm.. It was -32F yesterday when I got up for work.  I HATE THE COLD!!



Yeah definitely! They had reported of temps from -45F to -25F here yesterday. Most school's were closed due to the cold temps.



TeXBill said:


> Yep those too. I close the door and heater vents in the computer room and open the windows and it stays around 50F to 55F 24/7.



That's what i usually do with my bedroom, shut all vent's shut door, open window about a inch or two and my room stays at a steady 65-68 which is perfect for sleep as well


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 4, 2011)

*Hi Guys*

Some of you might have noticed I'm not prowling around the top 20 these days.  I've had to shut down the farm for a while, just can't afford the electricity right now.  I'll be back soon. 

I haven't disappeared entirely, I still have a lame POS pumping out some 8K PPD at another location.  You guys are rockin' the house without me.  That's for sure.  Can't wait to be a big part of it again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

NastyHabits said:


> Some of you might have noticed I'm not prowling around the top 20 these days.  I've had to shut down the farm for a while, just can't afford the electricity right now.  I'll be back soon.
> 
> I haven't disappeared entirely, I still have a lame POS pumping out some 8K PPD at another location.  You guys are rockin' the house without me.  That's for sure.  Can't wait to be a big part of it again.



You're doing a great job bro.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*[/SIZE]
*Feb 3, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight Buck grabbed the cherry with a 297K. 
It looks like TeXBill's rolling blackout have stopped as he's one of our six 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	285,189	12,181	297,370
2	TeXBill 	159,212	21,783	180,995
3	msgclb 	118,535	6,156	124,691
4	bogmali 	91,939	12,562	104,501
5	111frodon 	99,305	2,922	102,227
6	xbonez 	99,694	1,798	101,492
7	El_Fiendo 	86,243	3,718	89,961
8	hertz9753 	67,142	11,302	78,444
9	newtekie1 	47,524	8,305	55,829
10	dank1983man420 	46,774	6,522	53,296
11	sneekypeet 	34,164	5,256	39,420
12	Beertintedgoggles 	34,509	4,148	38,657
13	Oily_17 	28,665	2,628	31,293
14	Dustyshiv 	26,863	4,269	31,132
15	Niko084 	26,672	3,596	30,268
16	MetalTom 	23,856	3,908	27,764
17	thebluebumblebee 	20,926	3,610	24,536
18	theonedub 	21,024	2,628	23,652
19	Chicken_Patty 	17,824	2,740	20,564
20	[H] 	17,156	2,696	19,852
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

*900,000 Points Milestone Group*
*MetalTom* 


*100,000 Points Milestone Group*
*DM3K*  Congratulations.


*7,000 Points Milestone Group*
*meo1990*  I'd bet meow1990 would rather have these points.
[no certificate]


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn. Miss my 105k record by 3k ppd! One day or another, i'll beat that number. That's what record are made to, no?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 4, 2011)

msgclb said:


> 7,000 Points Milestone Group
> meo1990  I'd bet meow1990 would rather have these points.
> [no certificate]



Informed him and he's fixed it. So long meo1990. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 4, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight it's bogmali with his 244K that takes the cherry while I somehow put together 216K. 
In all we have five 100K+ folders along with El Fiendo's 99K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	222,733	21,917	244,650
2	msgclb 	204,352	11,647	215,999
3	Oily_17 	168,158	3,840	171,998
4	TeXBill 	115,800	29,043	144,843
5	Buck_Nasty 	89,651	11,394	101,045
6	El_Fiendo 	96,361	3,132	99,493
7	hertz9753 	62,592	14,743	77,335
8	dank1983man420 	42,879	6,118	48,997
9	newtekie1 	40,051	4,329	44,380
10	sneekypeet 	36,996	5,324	42,320
11	MetalTom 	36,316	5,256	41,572
12	Beertintedgoggles 	33,974	3,058	37,032
13	Niko084 	33,729	2,700	36,429
14	Dustyshiv 	28,523	5,321	33,844
15	111frodon 	28,038	3,862	31,900
16	xbonez 	25,256	1,798	27,054
17	thebluebumblebee 	21,112	4,184	25,296
18	Sinzia 	20,888	3,840	24,728
19	theonedub 	21,160	1,348	22,508
20	[H] 	16,649	2,696	19,345
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*700,000 Points Milestone Group*
*PVTCaboose1337* 


*Members Joining Today*
grega_s joins as new

Welcome to the team *grega_s*. 
I want to know what WU gives you 1 point!
Something else that's puzzling is our new member with his 1 point didn't show up on EOC.


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm almost at 1 mil!


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm almost at 1 mil!



Not quite the caboose after all, huh?

Gratz on the points everyone!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 5, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have Buck taking top honors with a 240K day. 
In all we have four 100K+ folders as xbonez comes up short with 97K. 

Tonight was the first day that the ice melted here since the storm and I had disaster strike as a water pipe in an adjacent vacant apartment busted sending me in search of Noah's ark.
At least none of my rigs got soaked. Tomorrow should be a better day if the plumber gets here early.


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	225,901	14,825	240,726
2	bogmali 	132,826	21,045	153,871
3	TeXBill 	134,324	14,556	148,880
4	111frodon 	97,096	8,685	105,781
5	xbonez 	96,015	1,798	97,813
6	hertz9753 	66,340	7,868	74,208
7	msgclb 	61,625	9,296	70,921
8	dank1983man420 	44,221	6,432	50,653
9	newtekie1 	39,519	5,775	45,294
10	sneekypeet 	36,996	3,908	40,904
11	Beertintedgoggles 	33,260	3,841	37,101
12	Niko084 	33,092	3,976	37,068
13	MetalTom 	35,376	0	35,376
14	Dustyshiv 	29,300	4,185	33,485
15	Oily_17 	26,236	2,560	28,796
16	[H] 	22,723	1,348	24,071
17	theonedub 	21,092	2,696	23,788
18	Chicken_Patty 	18,393	3,177	21,570
19	El_Fiendo 	17,343	3,148	20,491
20	thebluebumblebee 	17,047	1,937	18,984
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Another day without the Free-DC milestones but we do have some EOC milestones.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*40,000,000 Points Milestone Group*
*msgclb*   


*400,000 Points Milestone Group*
*Sinzia* 


Did I miss your EOC milestone? If so then please point it out so it can be recognized.


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 6, 2011)

Grats to all......Nice Msgclb


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to msgclb and Sinzia! Enjoy the Milestone msgclb, as they only come every 10 Mil Points now.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 6, 2011)

40 Mill.  Way to go msgclb!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 6, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have msgclb, Buck, bogmali and TeXBill in that order all above 200K. 
We also have El Fiendo and Oily above 100K for a total of six 100K+ folders. 
I've noticed that hertz is constantly putting up 70K+ to lead another group of crazy folders. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	280,296	11,713	292,009
2	Buck_Nasty 	232,039	13,815	245,854
3	bogmali 	194,697	18,702	213,399
4	TeXBill 	187,429	17,785	205,214
5	El_Fiendo 	87,371	76,591	163,962
6	Oily_17 	97,116	5,690	102,806
7	hertz9753 	66,818	8,779	75,597
8	dank1983man420 	45,788	6,612	52,400
9	newtekie1 	39,033	5,975	45,008
10	Niko084 	37,943	5,257	43,200
11	sneekypeet 	38,140	3,976	42,116
12	Beertintedgoggles 	33,200	3,824	37,024
13	MetalTom 	31,536	2,628	34,164
14	xbonez 	24,919	2,054	26,973
15	theonedub 	19,812	3,908	23,720
16	Sinzia 	19,744	3,976	23,720
17	Dustyshiv 	20,284	2,914	23,198
18	111frodon 	19,573	3,398	22,971
19	thebluebumblebee 	19,405	1,743	21,148
20	PhysXerror 	17,595	3,347	20,942
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
Since the Free-DC milestones returned tonight I'm going to use them.


*MetalTom* passes 1,000,000  Welcome to the millionaire club. 
*Ross211* passes 200,000 
*xbonez* passes 2,000,000 
*[H]* passes 900,000 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 7, 2011)

Woot! 2 million.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 7, 2011)

> Woot! 2 million.


Keep up the good work xbonez

To all folders we are doing great with our numbers every day, Keep up the good work TEAM.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone know how many points we were putting out about this time last year?  Looks like we do roughly 1.5mil PPD ATM.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anyone know how many points we were putting out about this time last year?  Looks like we do roughly 1.5mil PPD ATM.



IIRC we were barely cracking the 1 million mark last year so this year is a HUGE improvement thanks to everyone's output


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2011)

bogmali said:


> IIRC we were barely cracking the 1 million mark last year so this year is a HUGE improvement thanks to everyone's output



Sorry, not even close to 1 mil.  Maybe this will help:  Folding Pie and Milestones!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 8, 2011)

Folding Pie and Milestones!!

In the chimp challenge we were happy with 1 million.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 7, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali returns to take our top spot with what I'd bet is a new personal best of 358,706 points. 
In all we have five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	274,353	84,353	358,706
2	TeXBill 	140,497	17,949	158,446
3	xbonez 	106,077	3,334	109,411
4	Buck_Nasty 	92,058	13,696	105,754
5	Oily_17 	96,593	3,908	100,501
6	hertz9753 	66,455	6,362	72,817
7	msgclb 	59,319	8,402	67,721
8	newtekie1 	45,632	6,740	52,372
9	dank1983man420 	44,922	6,447	51,369
10	MetalTom 	38,140	3,840	41,980
11	sneekypeet 	32,612	3,976	36,588
12	Niko084 	31,608	3,976	35,584
13	111frodon 	27,417	3,466	30,883
14	Beertintedgoggles 	25,916	3,503	29,419
15	Dustyshiv 	25,111	2,454	27,565
16	[H] 	24,468	2,628	27,096
17	thebluebumblebee 	22,295	3,045	25,340
18	Sinzia 	20,737	2,696	23,433
19	theonedub 	20,588	2,628	23,216
20	El_Fiendo 	19,295	3,018	22,313
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Luke_stone* passed 950,000 
*meow1990* passed 350,000 
*PhysXerror* passed 900,000 
*Sinzia* passed 450,000 
*sneekypeet* passed 9,500,000 
*theonedub* passed 7,500,000 
*toastman2004* passed 550,000 
*tofu_TPU* passed 400,000 


And now the certificates. 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 8, 2011)

Whoa, heaps of milestones tonight. Good work everyone!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2011)

358K is a personal best, smashing the 347K that I had last December.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 8, 2011)

Measly compared to Bogmali's 358K, but I believe the 109.4K I put out is my personal best too...lol. I'm glad to be in the top 3 for once though


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 8, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Measly compared to Bogmali's 358K, but I believe the 109.4K I put out is my personal best too...lol. I'm glad to be in the top 3 for once though



Congrats man! Yeah i seen the you hit the top 3 and was


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the nice output Bogmali. I was going to try to top my personal best tonite, but a -bigadv is not cooperating and will dump 30mins too late :shadedshu . Maybe the stars will align for me later this month.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats on the nice output Bogmali. I was going to try to top my personal best tonite, but a -bigadv is not cooperating and will dump 30mins too late :shadedshu . Maybe the stars will align for me later this month.



Same here.......I wonder what would be the single day output if all 5 -bigadv's upload the same day?


----------



## msgclb (Feb 8, 2011)

It seems we are all reaching for our new personal best.

As far as I can tell back on Feb 6 my 292K was a new personal best.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 8, 2011)

My best is 376K, but Bogi would eclipse that if he gets all 5 -bigadv in one day.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice job Bumblebee,  you'll hit 6mil tonight!  Nice to see when no one quits,  even if they take a break or whatever.  We all can do it!  I'm a crazy old guy on a small disability income,  and even I just keep coming back.  Must follllllldddd..........
Okay,  I jumped the gun a bit,  but within a day!  I'm adding 4 more cards,  I'm coming fast too!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 8, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








It looks like Buck got his -bigadv update in on time so I'd bet he has a new personal best of 377K points.  
If my memory is not failing me then xbonez has a new personal best. 
In all we have five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	296,638	81,121	377,759
2	TeXBill 	136,632	85,865	222,497
3	bogmali 	131,002	19,723	150,725
4	msgclb 	130,555	7,055	137,610
5	xbonez 	23,619	87,971	111,590
6	hertz9753 	68,967	7,848	76,815
7	newtekie1 	53,146	7,884	61,030
8	dank1983man420 	41,428	3,237	44,665
9	Niko084 	38,357	3,909	42,266
10	sneekypeet 	30,392	5,324	35,716
11	MetalTom 	27,356	6,604	33,960
12	Dustyshiv 	29,731	4,163	33,894
13	Oily_17 	30,886	2,560	33,446
14	Beertintedgoggles 	26,001	4,119	30,120
15	111frodon 	25,717	2,650	28,367
16	thebluebumblebee 	22,915	3,543	26,458
17	[H] 	20,453	1,730	22,183
18	Chicken_Patty 	19,258	2,118	21,376
19	MStenholm 	18,609	2,670	21,279
20	PhysXerror 	15,975	4,085	20,060
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passes 1,100,000
*popswala* passes 1,400,000
*PVTCaboose1337* passes 750,000
*[H]* passes 950,000


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow,  111frodon,  a 74k update,  jeez,  new playa in da field!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes sir, personal best it is.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2011)

*600,000,000 points*

That's right!  We, as a team, have reached 600,000,000 points! 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## msgclb (Feb 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 9, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.






Tonight we have bogmali putting up 297K that gives him the cherry. 
I'm guessing that Oily just missed a new personal best with his 173K. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders today along with Buck just missing by a few points. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	281,743	15,671	297,414
2	msgclb 	200,316	7,191	207,507
3	Oily_17 	173,230	0	173,230
4	TeXBill 	151,369	13,140	164,509
5	El_Fiendo 	93,483	62,619	156,102
6	111frodon 	103,620	783	104,403
7	Buck_Nasty 	89,706	9,366	99,072
8	hertz9753 	76,356	8,886	85,242
9	dank1983man420 	42,252	6,401	48,653
10	newtekie1 	42,116	5,256	47,372
11	Niko084 	40,710	3,908	44,618
12	Beertintedgoggles 	29,483	7,606	37,089
13	Dustyshiv 	28,568	4,878	33,446
14	MStenholm 	25,032	3,687	28,719
15	MetalTom 	24,796	0	24,796
16	CamelJock 	20,285	3,883	24,168
17	thebluebumblebee 	19,474	3,633	23,107
18	theonedub 	19,812	2,560	22,372
19	Chicken_Patty 	18,312	2,471	20,783
20	PhysXerror 	18,235	2,407	20,642
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*TechPowerup!* passes 600,000,000     Congratulations to all who have contributed. 
*Abhishek_S* passes 500
*BraveSoul* passes 1,300,000
*TheGrapist* passed 8,000


*Members Joining Today*
*Abhishek_S* didn't show up on the list but I'm betting a warm welcome is in order! 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 10, 2011)

Oily had a personal best update of 147,923 yesterday.  I'm still wondering about the last update of 0 though...


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 10, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Oily had a personal best update of 147,923 yesterday.  I'm still wondering about the last update of 0 though...



So was I  .... until I noticed this morning that one of my rigs was off line 

Just done a hard restart on it now, will have to keep an eye on it today.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 10, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali returns with another 200K+ day. 
In all we have three 100K+ folders with a couple at 80K+. 
I see that CamelJock has some pie tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	194,971	19,222	214,193
2	TeXBill 	136,251	15,915	152,166
3	Buck_Nasty 	94,805	11,064	105,869
4	hertz9753 	70,875	11,876	82,751
5	msgclb 	74,057	7,806	81,863
6	dank1983man420 	41,927	7,061	48,988
7	Beertintedgoggles 	31,647	5,950	37,597
8	newtekie1 	30,208	5,342	35,550
9	Niko084 	32,007	2,560	34,567
10	CamelJock 	30,260	3,327	33,587
11	Dustyshiv 	28,563	4,234	32,797
12	Oily_17 	25,470	2,696	28,166
13	sneekypeet 	23,229	3,908	27,137
14	111frodon 	25,607	450	26,057
15	El_Fiendo 	21,218	4,423	25,641
16	MetalTom 	19,744	5,256	25,000
17	theonedub 	20,820	2,628	23,448
18	xbonez 	21,513	1,730	23,243
19	thebluebumblebee 	19,437	3,172	22,609
20	Chicken_Patty 	18,129	783	18,912
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Abhishek_S* passed 1,000 
*DM3K* passed 150,000 
*PhysXerror* passed 950,000 
*TheGrapist* passed 10,000 
*TwoSheds* passed 600,000 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 11, 2011)

Gratz to everyone from 37000 feet. Inflight wifi works really really well, I'm streaming pandora and surfing the web at a good clip.

I'll get my rig back up and running when I get home.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm shooting for 400K today, so wish me luck. Things should get interesting tonight when I start massaging every possible point out of my rigs.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 11, 2011)

> I'm shooting for 400K today, so wish me luck. Things should get interesting tonight when I start massaging every possible point out of my rigs.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm shooting for 400K today, so wish me luck. Things should get interesting tonight when I start massaging every possible point out of my rigs.



Good luck. 4 -bigadv?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Good luck. 4 -bigadv?



Yep, plus a few extra cards I have laying around.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 12, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm shooting for 400K today, so wish me luck. Things should get interesting tonight when I start massaging every possible point out of my rigs.





Rank Team	User Name	6 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	365,732	0	365,732
Two updates to go so do you have another 34,269 points in your quiver?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Rank Team	User Name	6 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
> 1	Buck_Nasty 	365,732	0	365,732
> Two updates to go so do you have another 34,269 points in your quiver?



I think so. I have 100K ppd worth of GPU's, so that's 25K plus the HTPC and the other misc GPU's that I have added. It will be close.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2011)

30min to go, and Buck's at 387,983. Hopefully he dropped some WUs since 11pm.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 11, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







We had a night of records both individually and team. 
First Buck fulfilled his wish with a 404K performance and a new individual record.  
I believe this is also a team record. 
Next we have hertz with a 157K performance and that has to be a new individual record. 
Finally we have eight 100K+ folders and surely that's a new team record. 
I'd almost bet that I've missed something tonight.


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	378,409	26,075	404,484
2	bogmali 	191,610	22,529	214,139
3	msgclb 	156,806	9,720	166,526
4	hertz9753 	145,446	12,375	157,821
5	MStenholm 	25,907	94,349	120,256
6	Oily_17 	101,512	5,599	107,111
7	TeXBill 	89,877	13,108	102,985
8	El_Fiendo 	96,904	4,126	101,030
9	newtekie1 	44,493	5,274	49,767
10	dank1983man420 	40,672	3,217	43,889
11	Beertintedgoggles 	33,305	6,873	40,178
12	Niko084 	27,731	5,275	33,006
13	Dustyshiv 	29,782	2,769	32,551
14	sneekypeet 	27,768	1,298	29,066
15	CamelJock 	26,478	2,449	28,927
16	MetalTom 	24,768	3,908	28,676
17	xbonez 	21,115	1,730	22,845
18	thebluebumblebee 	21,196	1,487	22,683
19	PhysXerror 	17,272	3,283	20,555
20	theonedub 	16,984	2,628	19,612
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 4,000,000  Congrats.
*Abhishek_S* passes 2,000 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 12, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm shooting for 400K today, so wish me luck. Things should get interesting tonight when I start massaging every possible point out of my rigs.



Looks like you made it!  Congrats!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *Feb 11, 2011 Pie!*
> 
> Tonight's Pie.
> ...



No bogmali did 438,593 on the 12-22-10, but it is still impressive.
http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=50711&id=1546555


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 12, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> No bogmali did 438,593 on the 12-22-10, but it is still impressive.
> http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=50711&id=1546555



The 12-22-10 stats are wrong. Check out some other members for 12-22-10.  My personal best used to be 120k+ on 12-22-10.  Congrats guys.

My pesonal best was 93k.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 12, 2011)

No need to argue about the record books. This is not the reason we fold 

Still, BUCK's 404K is now the standard for me to achieve

The way my -bigadv rigs are situated right now, I don't think I could eclipse that. Unless off course I do something that a folding team did in last year's Chimp Challenge which is pause them


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> The 12-22-10 stats are wrong. Check out some other members for 12-22-10.  My personal best used to be 120k+ on 12-22-10.  Congrats guys.
> 
> My pesonal best was 93k.



ahhh...you are so right. I had an unrealistic best day that day too.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 12, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








I believe we all knew that there was no way we were going to have a repeat of yesterday! 
Tonight bogmali takes the top slice of pie with a 291K performance while TeXBill made it a close 2nd with a 231K. 
We managed to have five 100K+ folders with Oily adding a 90K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	274,173	16,950	291,123
2	TeXBill 	218,977	12,972	231,949
3	msgclb 	155,533	9,200	164,733
4	MStenholm 	112,415	1,935	114,350
5	Buck_Nasty 	98,034	11,799	109,833
6	Oily_17 	87,905	2,696	90,601
7	xbonez 	84,415	3,334	87,749
8	hertz9753 	67,358	9,725	77,083
9	newtekie1 	45,882	7,766	53,648
10	dank1983man420 	44,353	5,196	49,549
11	Beertintedgoggles 	31,199	4,102	35,301
12	CamelJock 	27,754	4,598	32,352
13	Dustyshiv 	27,849	4,488	32,337
14	MetalTom 	27,082	2,646	29,728
15	Niko084 	26,327	2,628	28,955
16	111frodon 	24,106	4,194	28,300
17	PhysXerror 	18,594	5,020	23,614
18	thebluebumblebee 	19,925	1,743	21,668
19	theonedub 	19,884	1,348	21,232
20	El_Fiendo 	17,640	2,974	20,614
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*meow1990* passes 400,000 
*MetalTom* passes 1,200,000 
*MStenholm* passes 12,000,000 Congrats. 
*newtekie1* passes 16,000,000 Congrats. 
*Nick259* passes 400,000 
*Niko084* passes 7,500,000 
*PhysXerror* passes 1,000,000 Congrats on your 1st million. 
*SpeedsticK* passes 150,000 
*thebluebumblebee* passes 6,000,000 Congrats. 
*[H]* passes 1,000,000 Congrats on your 1st million. 


And now the certificates. 




















































Congratulations all.


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 13, 2011)

Heres to the millions to come!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 13, 2011)

Grats to all, damn those are a lot 0's


----------



## msgclb (Feb 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 13, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight hertz tastes the cherry with a 160K+ performance. 
It's a fitting reward as he also passes 25 million. 
We have six 100K+ folders tonight and Buck adding 93K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	hertz9753 	151,731	9,135	160,866
2	msgclb 	142,148	10,848	152,996
3	bogmali 	132,123	14,591	146,714
4	TeXBill 	113,901	19,892	133,793
5	Oily_17 	108,886	3,926	112,812
6	xbonez 	19,056	84,100	103,156
7	Buck_Nasty 	82,095	11,096	93,191
8	El_Fiendo 	81,434	2,824	84,258
9	newtekie1 	49,803	6,622	56,425
10	dank1983man420 	45,245	6,112	51,357
11	MStenholm 	39,482	8,222	47,704
12	MetalTom 	32,770	2,646	35,416
13	Dustyshiv 	29,622	3,909	33,531
14	Niko084 	27,674	5,325	32,999
15	CamelJock 	27,197	1,487	28,684
16	111frodon 	18,293	3,444	21,737
17	Chicken_Patty 	19,293	1,800	21,093
18	thebluebumblebee 	18,748	1,412	20,160
19	Beertintedgoggles 	17,631	1,800	19,431
20	[H] 	16,920	1,298	18,218
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*BinaryMage* passes 500 
*cc_ML_11* passes 1,000 
*hertz9753* passes 25,000,000 Congratulations. 
*Pap1er* passes 500 
*PVTCaboose1337* passes 800,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*BinaryMage* joins as new
*cc_ML_11* joins as new
*Pap1er* joins as new

Welcome to the team *BinaryMage*, *cc_ML_11* and *Pap1er*. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2011)

Way to go hertz!


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 14, 2011)

My first taste of cherry pie.  Congrats stoners.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> My first taste of cherry pie.  Congrats stoners.



Congratulation with the 25 M and the cherry pie


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2011)

Way to go Hertz!!!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 14, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali returns to take the cherry with another 300K+ performance. 
Also tonight bogmali passed 70 million but you won't find this milestone below because Free-DC's day closed a couple of hours before the event occurred. 
Until tomorrow. 
We have four 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	299,960	14,610	314,570
2	msgclb 	226,008	11,672	237,680
3	Buck_Nasty 	156,342	79,958	236,300
4	TeXBill 	130,992	16,955	147,947
5	hertz9753 	68,342	14,079	82,421
6	111frodon 	72,493	3,850	76,343
7	newtekie1 	38,121	5,324	43,445
8	dank1983man420 	33,325	5,066	38,391
9	Dustyshiv 	32,625	5,141	37,766
10	Oily_17 	22,807	7,721	30,528
11	Niko084 	25,018	3,858	28,876
12	MStenholm 	25,920	2,646	28,566
13	MetalTom 	26,184	0	26,184
14	thebluebumblebee 	23,310	1,842	25,152
15	CamelJock 	22,814	1,937	24,751
16	Chicken_Patty 	20,485	2,118	22,603
17	theonedub 	19,598	2,646	22,244
18	xbonez 	19,767	1,935	21,702
19	Beertintedgoggles 	15,455	1,487	16,942
20	sneekypeet 	13,144	1,298	14,442
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*adrianx26* passes 500 
*arrakis9* passes 25,000 
*T-Bob* passes 1,300,000 
*thoughtdisorder* passes 2,500,000 
*xbonez* passes 2,500,000 


*Members Joining Today*
adrianx26 joins as new

Welcome to the team *adrianx26*. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats stoners and bogmali.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 15, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







TeXBill returns tonight with a 276K performance to take the cherry. 
In all tonight we have seven 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	258,161	18,188	276,349
2	Buck_Nasty 	207,330	9,506	216,836
3	Oily_17 	175,296	2,628	177,924
4	bogmali 	155,975	12,535	168,510
5	msgclb 	154,503	10,806	165,309
6	MStenholm 	111,879	5,687	117,566
7	xbonez 	106,822	2,578	109,400
8	hertz9753 	72,650	12,251	84,901
9	newtekie1 	46,012	5,224	51,236
10	dank1983man420 	34,705	4,602	39,307
11	Dustyshiv 	31,639	3,142	34,781
12	MetalTom 	24,822	5,242	30,064
13	Niko084 	23,817	3,995	27,812
14	theonedub 	19,630	3,908	23,538
15	CamelJock 	20,968	2,215	23,183
16	thebluebumblebee 	20,371	2,672	23,043
17	meow1990 	20,456	0	20,456
18	sneekypeet 	17,188	1,280	18,468
19	Sinzia 	18,450	0	18,450
20	111frodon 	14,575	3,148	17,723
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*adrianx26* passes 1,000 
*arrakis9* passes 40,000 
*Beertintedgoggles* passes 9,000,000 
*bogmali* passes 70,000,000 
*cc_ML_11* passes 2,000 
*MetalTom* passes 1,300,000 
*phoenix* passes 2,500,000 
*Sinzia* passes 500,000 
*toastman2004* passes 600,000 


And now the certificates. 















































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 16, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







It's TeXBill again taking a taste of the cherry this time with a 194K performance. 
In all tonight we have four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	178,415	15,961	194,376
2	msgclb 	156,035	11,536	167,571
3	hertz9753 	144,676	8,076	152,752
4	bogmali 	97,780	11,472	109,252
5	Buck_Nasty 	60,829	7,439	68,268
6	newtekie1 	48,357	5,242	53,599
7	dank1983man420 	38,242	1,574	39,816
8	MetalTom 	33,950	3,908	37,858
9	Dustyshiv 	32,905	2,467	35,372
10	Oily_17 	27,540	2,628	30,168
11	111frodon 	24,453	2,710	27,163
12	Niko084 	23,343	2,578	25,921
13	CamelJock 	22,448	1,566	24,014
14	thebluebumblebee 	22,449	1,374	23,823
15	MStenholm 	21,405	1,298	22,703
16	theonedub 	19,766	2,628	22,394
17	xbonez 	19,353	1,748	21,101
18	arrakis9 	12,933	1,885	14,818
19	sneekypeet 	13,144	1,348	14,492
20	Sinzia 	14,406	0	14,406
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*adrianx26* passes 2,000 
*arrakis9* passes 50,000 
*CamelJock* passes 5,500,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2011)

Something was up with the last update.  (EOC and Stanford)  97K?  It shows that I only returned 2 WU's.  Hard to believe that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe servers were down for a bit?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2011)

Still are.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah okay, then that should explain the weird results.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 17, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







While Stanford was down for about half of the day as far as EOC goes I believe it only added one hour to the days stats. 
Hopefully that extra hour didn't cause any new records. 
Today bogmali came out on top of three 200K+ folders. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders along with xbonez just missing at 97K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	240,223	15,487	255,710
2	Buck_Nasty 	149,264	79,504	228,768
3	TeXBill 	198,130	18,422	216,552
4	MStenholm 	190,230	803	191,033
5	msgclb 	84,382	68,574	152,956
6	Oily_17 	98,331	5,760	104,091
7	xbonez 	95,656	1,885	97,541
8	hertz9753 	71,046	8,827	79,873
9	newtekie1 	53,498	3,894	57,392
10	dank1983man420 	37,260	5,239	42,499
11	111frodon 	28,458	4,393	32,851
12	Dustyshiv 	27,294	4,611	31,905
13	MetalTom 	27,314	0	27,314
14	Niko084 	22,372	3,998	26,370
15	thebluebumblebee 	22,741	2,767	25,508
16	theonedub 	19,512	3,876	23,388
17	sneekypeet 	19,544	2,596	22,140
18	CamelJock 	17,810	2,211	20,021
19	Sinzia 	17,052	0	17,052
20	arrakis9 	12,869	2,131	15,000
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*arrakis9* passes 70,000 
*dank1983man420* passes 15,000,000 
*meow1990* passes 450,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 650,000 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice numbers everyone.  Good Job.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't forget El Fiendo's milestone.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 18, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali retains the cherry with another 200K+ performance. 
Also with a 200K+ performance is TeXBill. 
We have five 100K+ folders along with 111frodon at 92K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	221,333	15,645	236,978
2	TeXBill 	186,117	14,474	200,591
3	msgclb 	149,845	10,327	160,172
4	Buck_Nasty 	136,341	8,141	144,482
5	Oily_17 	108,005	6,844	114,849
6	111frodon 	88,982	3,433	92,415
7	hertz9753 	75,979	9,060	85,039
8	newtekie1 	48,718	11,307	60,025
9	dank1983man420 	31,751	5,301	37,052
10	Dustyshiv 	31,581	3,113	34,694
11	Niko084 	27,589	3,945	31,534
12	MetalTom 	25,040	3,944	28,984
13	sneekypeet 	27,364	1,280	28,644
14	thebluebumblebee 	21,289	3,325	24,614
15	CamelJock 	21,096	2,074	23,170
16	theonedub 	19,766	2,596	22,362
17	El_Fiendo 	19,308	1,624	20,932
18	MStenholm 	16,989	587	17,576
19	Sinzia 	11,624	3,926	15,550
20	[H] 	14,063	1,298	15,361
Congratulations to all pie club members. 

Congratulations are in order for El Fiendo overtaking our favorite chimp. 
I just remembered that Buck said he was going break out his Ouija Board to see if we could summon the spirit of El Fiendo. Were you successful?  






*Milestones!*
*arrakis9* passes 80,000 
*cc_ML_11* passes 3,000 
*DriedFrogPills* passes 90,000 
*MetalTom* passes 1,400,000 
*PVTCaboose1337* passes 850,000 
*[H]* passes 1,100,000 


And now the certificates. 

































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 19, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Buck comes out with a 200K+ performance to take the cherry. 
Tonight we have four 100K+ folders. 
As the witching hour passed I saw -bigadv WU miss by minutes. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	199,019	11,806	210,825
2	bogmali 	168,506	12,945	181,451
3	hertz9753 	138,134	9,847	147,981
4	TeXBill 	115,095	21,068	136,163
5	xbonez 	88,133	0	88,133
6	msgclb 	77,544	8,052	85,596
7	newtekie1 	48,202	5,292	53,494
8	Oily_17 	43,254	5,093	48,347
9	sneekypeet 	35,334	5,274	40,608
10	dank1983man420 	34,127	5,408	39,535
11	Dustyshiv 	32,118	3,943	36,061
12	Niko084 	26,140	5,275	31,415
13	111frodon 	23,906	3,736	27,642
14	theonedub 	19,798	3,994	23,792
15	MetalTom 	17,170	6,486	23,656
16	CamelJock 	16,542	2,074	18,616
17	El_Fiendo 	13,970	3,111	17,081
18	thebluebumblebee 	14,886	1,935	16,821
19	Sinzia 	13,094	2,628	15,722
20	PhysXerror 	13,635	803	14,438
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*arrakis9* passes 90,000 
*DM3K* passes 200,000 
*Luke_stone* passes 1,000,000 
*qamulek* passes 450,000 
*Sinzia* passes 550,000 

Congratulations *Luke_stone* on becoming our newest millionaire. 


And now the certificates. 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 20, 2011)

A brand new millionaire!  Awesome Luke_stone!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2011)

NastyHabits said:


> A brand new millionaire!  Awesome Luke_stone!



Welcome to da Club Luke


----------



## msgclb (Feb 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 20, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have TeXBill with a 221K performance to take the cherry. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders tonight. 
Notice that TeXBill and Dusty also made new milestones tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	199,694	21,895	221,589
2	bogmali 	168,427	15,635	184,062
3	msgclb 	140,895	10,105	151,000
4	Buck_Nasty 	132,161	9,749	141,910
5	Oily_17 	116,320	9,362	125,682
6	MStenholm 	112,692	1,298	113,990
7	hertz9753 	73,464	12,079	85,543
8	newtekie1 	43,475	6,672	50,147
9	[H] 	26,030	3,944	29,974
10	Dustyshiv 	27,305	2,654	29,959
11	111frodon 	23,625	4,674	28,299
12	El_Fiendo 	23,873	3,530	27,403
13	theonedub 	19,766	2,646	22,412
14	Niko084 	19,637	2,700	22,337
15	MetalTom 	11,828	6,572	18,400
16	CamelJock 	15,966	2,211	18,177
17	dank1983man420 	15,463	353	15,816
18	sneekypeet 	12,990	1,348	14,338
19	PVTCaboose1337 	10,566	1,348	11,914
20	Beertintedgoggles 	10,730	1,174	11,904
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Dustyshiv* passes 13,000,000 
*Ross211* passes 250,000 
*TeXBill* passes 30,000,000 

Congratulations *TeXBill* and *Dustyshiv* on your latest million. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats TeXBill on 30 million.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 22, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats TeXBill on 30 million.



I second that.  TeXBill is really cranking out the numbers.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 21, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight bogmali takes the cherry with a 244K performance followed by TeXBill with 208K. 
We have six 100K+ folders along with a trio that were close behind. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	230,178	14,092	244,270
2	TeXBill 	127,700	81,076	208,776
3	hertz9753 	142,275	9,109	151,384
4	Buck_Nasty 	136,903	9,272	146,175
5	msgclb 	121,842	11,703	133,545
6	Oily_17 	96,554	3,641	100,195
7	111frodon 	93,103	3,996	97,099
8	El_Fiendo 	87,435	3,177	90,612
9	xbonez 	86,907	353	87,260
10	newtekie1 	49,234	6,504	55,738
11	MetalTom 	44,402	3,840	48,242
12	sneekypeet 	36,668	3,876	40,544
13	[H] 	29,076	2,596	31,672
14	Dustyshiv 	24,645	3,041	27,686
15	Niko084 	23,758	3,858	27,616
16	dank1983man420 	19,752	2,578	22,330
17	theonedub 	19,648	2,596	22,244
18	thebluebumblebee 	20,072	2,153	22,225
19	MStenholm 	18,484	2,650	21,134
20	CamelJock 	16,367	2,118	18,485
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Buck_Nasty* passed 75,000,000 
*cc_ML_11* passed 5,000 
*DriedFrogPills* passed 100,000 


Congratulations *Buck_Nasty* for your incredible 75 million.  
We also have *DriedFrogPills* achieving his 100K needed for his folding badge. Congratulations. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 22, 2011)

I keep losing an i3 to a blue screen 

Clocked it down a hair, only blue screens every few days, not sure what's going on, hopefully I'll get this fixed and my PPD back up a bit.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2011)

I feel with you niko - been there, done that (might even still be there). 26 and 27 % into two 6900s. Better get them right this time.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats Buck!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 22, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







We have bogmali returning with a 246K performance to take the cherry followed by Buck with 213K. 
Tonight we have four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	234,542	12,186	246,728
2	Buck_Nasty 	140,507	72,610	213,117
3	msgclb 	146,194	11,604	157,798
4	TeXBill 	127,364	21,077	148,441
5	hertz9753 	76,798	8,785	85,583
6	newtekie1 	50,845	11,369	62,214
7	Niko084 	38,108	6,676	44,784
8	sneekypeet 	38,084	3,926	42,010
9	Oily_17 	33,801	4,386	38,187
10	MetalTom 	32,724	2,578	35,302
11	El_Fiendo 	33,127	2,153	35,280
12	[H] 	26,687	4,261	30,948
13	111frodon 	26,012	3,190	29,202
14	Dustyshiv 	26,663	2,195	28,858
15	thebluebumblebee 	20,635	3,168	23,803
16	CamelJock 	21,551	2,211	23,762
17	theonedub 	19,666	3,976	23,642
18	dank1983man420 	19,377	2,949	22,326
19	MStenholm 	17,493	1,037	18,530
20	xbonez 	13,257	2,438	15,695
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passed 1,500,000 
*PVTCaboose1337* passed 900,000 
*[H]* passed 1,200,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 23, 2011)

PS: GTX580 puts down nearly 18k PPD


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

IM SO CLOSE.  Apparently, I will make 1 mil around March 4th.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 23, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight TeXBill came out on top with a 240K performance to take the cherry. 
He led what I believe is a new record of nine 100K+ crazy folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	215,303	25,624	240,927
2	MStenholm 	192,432	2,004	194,436
3	bogmali 	102,312	80,318	182,630
4	Oily_17 	175,429	4,389	179,818
5	hertz9753 	151,014	8,869	159,883
6	msgclb 	150,114	8,871	158,985
7	Buck_Nasty 	143,360	8,690	152,050
8	xbonez 	102,981	450	103,431
9	El_Fiendo 	97,523	3,177	100,700
10	Niko084 	35,954	7,853	43,807
11	newtekie1 	38,527	2,646	41,173
12	MetalTom 	36,614	2,560	39,174
13	sneekypeet 	31,458	6,590	38,048
14	[H] 	28,592	2,646	31,238
15	111frodon 	27,056	1,174	28,230
16	dank1983man420 	25,000	2,560	27,560
17	Dustyshiv 	20,571	4,011	24,582
18	CamelJock 	21,266	3,111	24,377
19	thebluebumblebee 	19,581	3,206	22,787
20	theonedub 	19,866	2,696	22,562
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 4,500,000 
*cc_ML_11* passes 6,000 
*xbonez* passes 3,000,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nine folders over 100k.  Congrats to the team, for just uder 2 million pts., with only 59active folders.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 24, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







TeXBill returns for another slice of cherry with a 220K performance. 
Tonight we have four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	200,556	20,740	221,296
2	bogmali 	151,961	13,574	165,535
3	msgclb 	143,989	11,675	155,664
4	Buck_Nasty 	75,869	78,897	154,766
5	hertz9753 	74,649	6,529	81,178
6	Niko084 	40,757	6,490	47,247
7	Oily_17 	38,640	4,170	42,810
8	dank1983man420 	36,733	5,207	41,940
9	newtekie1 	31,260	6,504	37,764
10	Dustyshiv 	31,998	4,607	36,605
11	MetalTom 	32,534	3,908	36,442
12	xbonez 	22,554	4,513	27,067
13	[H] 	23,570	2,646	26,216
14	El_Fiendo 	22,407	3,698	26,105
15	thebluebumblebee 	21,838	2,357	24,195
16	theonedub 	19,598	3,908	23,506
17	sneekypeet 	16,934	6,486	23,420
18	CamelJock 	18,714	3,177	21,891
19	SpeedsticK 	11,120	1,298	12,418
20	hat 	11,236	1,140	12,376
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*cc_ML_11* passes 7,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 200,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 700,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 25, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight TeXBill has another 220K performance to retain the cherry. 
We have six 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	209,117	13,664	222,781
2	MStenholm 	188,692	3,284	191,976
3	bogmali 	162,304	14,332	176,636
4	hertz9753 	151,958	9,370	161,328
5	msgclb 	147,394	7,523	154,917
6	Buck_Nasty 	72,579	77,688	150,267
7	El_Fiendo 	86,970	787	87,757
8	dank1983man420 	42,870	4,753	47,623
9	Niko084 	40,531	3,927	44,458
10	Oily_17 	33,146	3,802	36,948
11	Dustyshiv 	28,421	5,189	33,610
12	111frodon 	25,079	4,927	30,006
13	sneekypeet 	28,648	1,280	29,928
14	MetalTom 	29,878	0	29,878
15	newtekie1 	26,738	2,578	29,316
16	thebluebumblebee 	20,495	3,552	24,047
17	[H] 	22,381	1,280	23,661
18	xbonez 	20,737	2,063	22,800
19	theonedub 	19,698	2,596	22,294
20	CamelJock 	17,994	3,464	21,458
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passes 1,600,000 
*MStenholm* passes *13,000,000* 
*toastman2004* passes 650,000 

So MStenholm is *13* a lucky number?  Congratulations. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm working on making it *14*


----------



## msgclb (Feb 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 26, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







I'd bet the electric bill that it takes for TeXBill to produce all these 200K+ days is enormous.
Tonight TeXBill has a 246K performance to retain the cherry. 
We have five 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	219,452	27,107	246,559
2	bogmali 	170,561	13,588	184,149
3	Oily_17 	160,868	1,886	162,754
4	msgclb 	151,017	10,426	161,443
5	MStenholm 	101,734	1,986	103,720
6	El_Fiendo 	91,323	2,024	93,347
7	Buck_Nasty 	70,759	10,979	81,738
8	hertz9753 	62,775	5,375	68,150
9	dank1983man420 	44,747	5,951	50,698
10	Niko084 	30,288	3,908	34,196
11	newtekie1 	28,456	5,420	33,876
12	111frodon 	25,287	3,451	28,738
13	[H] 	21,804	1,798	23,602
14	theonedub 	20,706	2,560	23,266
15	MetalTom 	23,216	0	23,216
16	thebluebumblebee 	18,964	2,118	21,082
17	CamelJock 	17,439	2,824	20,263
18	Dustyshiv 	14,345	2,153	16,498
19	sneekypeet 	11,610	2,628	14,238
20	Beertintedgoggles 	10,511	1,487	11,998
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*cc_ML_11* passes 10,000 
*PVTCaboose1337* passes 950,000 
*[H]* passes 1,300,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 27, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we see that TeXBill added to his electric bill as he produced another 229K. 
We have seven 100K+ folders tonight along with 111frodon adding another 98K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	208,810	20,211	229,021
2	bogmali 	174,620	15,079	189,699
3	msgclb 	146,063	10,241	156,304
4	Buck_Nasty 	143,831	10,710	154,541
5	hertz9753 	61,977	84,288	146,265
6	Oily_17 	119,411	7,753	127,164
7	MStenholm 	103,697	2,472	106,169
8	111frodon 	95,201	3,041	98,242
9	Josh154TPU 	74,694	0	74,694
10	dank1983man420 	40,215	3,021	43,236
11	Niko084 	28,757	5,228	33,985
12	MetalTom 	31,140	0	31,140
13	newtekie1 	20,860	5,174	26,034
14	[H] 	23,835	1,348	25,183
15	theonedub 	20,756	2,578	23,334
16	El_Fiendo 	16,718	3,835	20,553
17	CamelJock 	18,237	2,118	20,355
18	thebluebumblebee 	18,256	1,842	20,098
19	Dustyshiv 	13,766	1,820	15,586
20	sneekypeet 	11,678	1,280	12,958
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Niko084* passes 8,000,000 
*sneekypeet* passes *10,000,000* 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes we can only imagine how fast the meter runs at Texbill's place - 21 active clients!

I just noticed that bogmali has submitted 100,000 WUs  I doubt that I will ever reach that number.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 28, 2011)

> Yes we can only imagine how fast the meter runs at Texbill's place - 21 active clients!


Only half (if not less) of the 21 are actually at my house, the rest are at work. 


Edit: I have 8 active clients at home right now.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 28, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have three folders with 200K+ led by bogmali. He's followed by TeXBill and Buck. 
Both MStenholm and Oily just missed by a few thousand. 
We have seven 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	232,976	15,692	248,668
2	TeXBill 	123,823	87,014	210,837
3	Buck_Nasty 	199,783	8,179	207,962
4	MStenholm 	195,549	2,085	197,634
5	Oily_17 	179,425	3,098	182,523
6	El_Fiendo 	96,966	62,205	159,171
7	msgclb 	146,110	11,910	158,020
8	hertz9753 	68,925	10,919	79,844
9	newtekie1 	37,515	12,715	50,230
10	dank1983man420 	42,090	5,376	47,466
11	Niko084 	32,512	3,926	36,438
12	111frodon 	27,178	2,767	29,945
13	CamelJock 	25,667	4,110	29,777
14	[H] 	22,934	3,046	25,980
15	MetalTom 	22,004	1,280	23,284
16	thebluebumblebee 	19,577	1,566	21,143
17	theonedub 	18,128	0	18,128
18	Dustyshiv 	14,115	3,061	17,176
19	xbonez 	15,072	0	15,072
20	sneekypeet 	11,610	1,280	12,890
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passes 1,700,000 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats Oily, for making the top 300 and staying there.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats Oily, for making the top 300 and staying there.



Cheers 

I see my #4 position on the team is under threat...there is no way of stopping Tex's steamroller


----------



## niko084 (Mar 1, 2011)

I keep losing network connection due to a going bad 24 port switch 

Ordered a new one, not exactly happy about it but it's on it's way...


----------



## msgclb (Mar 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 1, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali returns to take the cherry this time with a 182K performance. 
We have four 100K+ folders tonight along with Buck and hertz missing by a few thousand and a couple of ten thousand. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	168,471	14,334	182,805
2	msgclb 	149,189	11,850	161,039
3	TeXBill 	109,813	20,840	130,653
4	MStenholm 	102,241	1,885	104,126
5	Buck_Nasty 	79,005	12,354	91,359
6	hertz9753 	74,095	9,423	83,518
7	dank1983man420 	41,821	5,813	47,634
8	Niko084 	34,146	6,541	40,687
9	newtekie1 	29,355	5,242	34,597
10	MetalTom 	29,946	3,876	33,822
11	Oily_17 	27,747	3,565	31,312
12	111frodon 	25,747	4,115	29,862
13	[H] 	25,829	3,944	29,773
14	CamelJock 	26,223	2,056	28,279
15	El_Fiendo 	21,423	1,412	22,835
16	thebluebumblebee 	18,101	3,655	21,756
17	Dustyshiv 	16,747	3,248	19,995
18	theonedub 	16,766	2,560	19,326
19	sneekypeet 	11,574	1,298	12,872
20	PVTCaboose1337 	10,276	1,280	11,556
Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*BraveSoul* passes 1,400,000 
*DanMiner* passes 9,500,000 
*DM3K* passes 250,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 250,000 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just loading up for today.  Congrats stoners.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2011)

First time I have ever made the top 20.  You guys need to step it up!  I hit 1 mil tonight or tomorrow as well!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> First time I have ever made the top 20.  You guys need to step it up!  I hit 1 mil tonight or tomorrow as well!



Well, PVT, you appear to be the longest tenured active Folder on this team, so it's about time you made it to the millionaire's club. 

(statement based on posts in the TPU's F@H Team thread)

Edit:  If that's not clear above, I mean that he's been Folding for team TPU longer than anyone else.  There could be others who have been Folding longer, but for (an)other team(s).  EOC shows a first record date, but that's for their stats page.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, PVT, you appear to be the longest tenured active Folder on this team, so it's about time you made it to the millionaire's club.
> 
> (statement based on posts in the TPU's F@H Team thread)
> 
> Edit:  If that's not clear above, I mean that he's been Folding for team TPU longer than anyone else.  There could be others who have been Folding longer, but for (an)other team(s).  EOC shows a first record date, but that's for their stats page.



Correct.  I am the oldest active folder on the TPU team.  Don't believe me?  Look in the original thread!  Anyone else have the badge?  Nope!  It is just recently that I could afford to dedicate a computer just to the cause!  How some person named Buck Nasty got in charge of the team, I will never know.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 2, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







It's no surprise that bogmali and TeXBill leads our group of folders with 200K+ performances. 
I see that hertz more than doubled yesterday points but I don't know if this is new record high. Any way... 
Tonight we have seven 100K+ folders along with a couple of 90K+ in MStenholm and El Fiendo. 
I see that Josh just missed at 86K. 
One of these nights we'll have ten at 100K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	162,949	80,893	243,842
2	TeXBill 	185,852	19,360	205,212
3	hertz9753 	168,331	9,074	177,405
4	Buck_Nasty 	161,325	11,887	173,212
5	msgclb 	149,042	10,119	159,161
6	111frodon 	105,842	4,252	110,094
7	Oily_17 	105,757	3,045	108,802
8	MStenholm 	97,637	1,280	98,917
9	El_Fiendo 	88,965	2,290	91,255
10	Josh154TPU 	85,456	1,037	86,493
11	dank1983man420 	43,339	5,994	49,333
12	Niko084 	40,426	6,330	46,756
13	newtekie1 	36,160	5,156	41,316
14	MetalTom 	32,320	1,298	33,618
15	Dustyshiv 	21,326	5,075	26,401
16	[H] 	23,416	1,280	24,696
17	thebluebumblebee 	21,557	2,692	24,249
18	theonedub 	19,358	2,578	21,936
19	CamelJock 	18,140	2,074	20,214
20	xbonez 	14,864	787	15,651
No Caboose tonight as he fell to 24th. But yesterday deserves a ... 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Josh154TPU* passes 1,200,000 
*theonedub* passes 8,000,000 
*[H]* passes 1,400,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2011)

672 points?  Ehh, I'll have it at the 3am update it seems.  Actually in reality I already have it, just sent in the final WU.  For a million.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 3, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 672 points?  Ehh, I'll have it at the 3am update it seems.  Actually in reality I already have it, just sent in the final WU.  For a million.



Congrats bro...so are you still putting from the rough or did you finally ask that girl out!


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 3, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Correct.  I am the oldest active folder on the TPU team.  Don't believe me?  Look in the original thread!  Anyone else have the badge?  Nope!  It is just recently that I could afford to dedicate a computer just to the cause!  How some person named Buck Nasty got in charge of the team, I will never know.



He prob got the job by not treating others like douches


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Congrats bro...so are you still putting from the rough or did you finally ask that girl out!



please keep your golf inquiries in GN, this thread is for folding.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 3, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> keep your golf inquiries in GN



Golf NUTS?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Golf NUTS?








 mean anything? Fair warning


----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Milestones!
> Josh154TPU passes 1,200,000
> theonedub passes 8,000,000
> [H] passes 1,400,000





Keep up the good work guys  Not too much cold weather left, enjoy the lower temps while they last!


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 3, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Keep up the good work guys  Not too much cold weather left, enjoy the lower temps while they last!



Thanks man, congrats on that 8 mil forsure! We have plenty of cold weather here still and I just want it gone!


----------



## Feänor (Mar 3, 2011)

If it was just for me, i'd like to have a room where it's always -40, and the rest of my house at 20C. All the hardware oc'ed to hell and nice and cold, and the rest of the house not feeling like sahara, even on a cold winter day...

Congrats to everyone for the good production!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2011)

Feanor said:


> If it was just for me, i'd like to have a room where it's always -40, and the rest of my house at 20C. All the hardware oc'ed to hell and nice and cold, and the rest of the house not feeling like sahara, even on a cold winter day...
> 
> Congrats to everyone for the good production!



Then I think you would have to worry about condens...but winter is good for our production.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 3, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have another pair of folder with 200K+ starting with TeXBill followed by Buck. 
We have six 100K+ folders along with hertz at 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	265,790	24,336	290,126
2	Buck_Nasty 	220,768	12,726	233,494
3	bogmali 	140,940	17,430	158,370
4	msgclb 	146,972	7,509	154,481
5	MStenholm 	103,083	1,748	104,831
6	Oily_17 	95,993	6,353	102,346
7	hertz9753 	83,523	13,267	96,790
8	dank1983man420 	43,035	5,301	48,336
9	El_Fiendo 	44,036	3,468	47,504
10	MetalTom 	38,924	7,716	46,640
11	111frodon 	39,516	3,491	43,007
12	newtekie1 	32,306	7,741	40,047
13	Niko084 	32,984	6,469	39,453
14	Dustyshiv 	26,521	3,285	29,806
15	[H] 	24,689	2,560	27,249
16	thebluebumblebee 	20,607	3,923	24,530
17	theonedub 	19,408	1,298	20,706
18	CamelJock 	14,244	2,074	16,318
19	sneekypeet 	13,012	1,298	14,310
20	PVTCaboose1337 	10,258	1,298	11,556

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*ArmoredCavalry* passes 300,000 
*MetalTom* passes 1,800,000 
*Moose* passes 30,000 
*PVTCaboose1337* passes 1,000,000  Congratulations on your 1st million along with returning to the top 20. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 4, 2011)

Glad I finally got my first million!  I'll see if I can't get 2 before the school year ends (Late May).  

Also, me being in the top 20 means that people are getting lazy.  20k+ belongs there, not 11.


----------



## Feänor (Mar 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Then I think you would have to worry about condens...but winter is good for our production.



Yeah i know... But i don't like the feeling of hot air when i get home, and don't have the money to double my bill with an air conditioning... God i like winter so much more than summer!


----------



## hat (Mar 4, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Glad I finally got my first million!  I'll see if I can't get 2 before the school year ends (Late May).
> 
> Also, me being in the top 20 means that people are getting lazy.  20k+ belongs there, not 11.



I probably push around 9k per day myself, with a dedicated 8800GTS and a GTX260 in my main that folds on and off (I shut DC projects down when I play games).

Depending on how things go, I may be adding an 8800GT. I already tried once, but it was way too hot. I have a project lined up where I'm gonna punch some holes in that chassis and mod the cooler on my 8800GT, but I have no clue how long it may take to do all this. It's really up to my uncle and whether or not he has time to mess around... he's uber busy.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 4, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







No 200K folders tonight but we have a pair with 190K+ beginning with bogmali followed by MStenholm. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	180,400	14,834	195,234
2	MStenholm 	193,728	450	194,178
3	TeXBill 	144,819	22,554	167,373
4	Buck_Nasty 	146,977	10,768	157,745
5	msgclb 	138,212	6,904	145,116
6	Oily_17 	21,158	91,927	113,085
7	hertz9753 	73,453	8,120	81,573
8	Josh154TPU 	79,003	0	79,003
9	El_Fiendo 	31,208	18,705	49,913
10	MetalTom 	42,646	5,138	47,784
11	111frodon 	41,070	2,785	43,855
12	newtekie1 	33,618	3,858	37,476
13	dank1983man420 	30,554	5,340	35,894
14	Dustyshiv 	30,715	3,768	34,483
15	Niko084 	31,236	2,578	33,814
16	CamelJock 	20,877	2,211	23,088
17	theonedub 	18,046	3,840	21,886
18	thebluebumblebee 	19,252	1,531	20,783
19	[H] 	19,226	1,298	20,524
20	sneekypeet 	11,628	2,578	14,206

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Josh154TPU* passed 1,300,000 
*MStenholm* passed *14,000,000* 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 5, 2011)

So close...


----------



## bogmali (Mar 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> So close...



Well, if it makes you feel any better......one of my -bigadv uploads decided to do it a few minutes after the cut-off time:shadedshu


----------



## msgclb (Mar 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 5, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali has a 270K day to grab a good size piece of cherry pie. 
In all we have five 100K+ folders tonight. 
MStenholm's problems dropped him down below Caboose as he returns to our top 20.


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	255,364	15,048	270,412
2	Buck_Nasty 	153,779	11,117	164,896
3	msgclb 	136,065	9,619	145,684
4	TeXBill 	124,921	9,032	133,953
5	Oily_17 	97,875	3,386	101,261
6	hertz9753 	68,805	10,460	79,265
7	El_Fiendo 	35,944	15,772	51,716
8	MetalTom 	42,664	6,522	49,186
9	dank1983man420 	38,031	6,284	44,315
10	111frodon 	39,095	450	39,545
11	newtekie1 	33,460	3,840	37,300
12	Niko084 	28,482	3,927	32,409
13	Dustyshiv 	27,385	3,861	31,246
14	CamelJock 	20,463	2,683	23,146
15	theonedub 	18,064	3,876	21,940
16	thebluebumblebee 	17,797	1,668	19,465
17	[H] 	14,537	2,596	17,133
18	xbonez 	11,909	1,867	13,776
19	sneekypeet 	11,556	1,298	12,854
20	PVTCaboose1337 	10,312	1,280	11,592

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passed 1,900,000 
*qamulek* passed 500,000 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 6, 2011)

What is the Chimp Challenge this year gonna look like?  I'm thinking we are gonna complete this in around, oh you know...  15 days...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2011)

We will compete and might find some extra points....


----------



## bogmali (Mar 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What is the Chimp Challenge this year gonna look like?  I'm thinking we are gonna complete this in around, oh you know...  15 days...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110306/Capture045.jpg




That is if everyone participates on that list


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 6, 2011)

bogmali said:


> That is if everyone participates on that list



I would hope they do.  Last time EVGA won in like what, 4 days?  We took about 25 if I remember correctly.  We just don't have the firepower to compete.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 6, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight we see that Buck has a 200K+ day to grab some cherry pie. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders tonight. 
I see that MStenholm came roaring back but hertz had a problem with a bigadv that kept him below 100K. So that's one  and one . 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	226,166	13,346	239,512
2	MStenholm 	189,695	1,748	191,443
3	bogmali 	173,445	13,020	186,465
4	msgclb 	133,985	11,280	145,265
5	TeXBill 	121,281	10,398	131,679
6	Oily_17 	30,375	86,646	117,021
7	hertz9753 	73,624	7,975	81,599
8	El_Fiendo 	38,578	16,067	54,645
9	dank1983man420 	39,925	4,647	44,572
10	newtekie1 	33,123	6,454	39,577
11	111frodon 	35,278	4,042	39,320
12	MetalTom 	32,198	3,876	36,074
13	Niko084 	27,669	3,876	31,545
14	Dustyshiv 	25,020	4,461	29,481
15	xbonez 	18,181	3,183	21,364
16	thebluebumblebee 	17,683	1,668	19,351
17	theonedub 	16,730	2,560	19,290
18	[H] 	14,638	1,298	15,936
19	CamelJock 	13,965	1,574	15,539
20	T-Bob 	11,610	1,298	12,908

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 5,000,000 
*newtekie1* passes 17,000,000 

Congratulations to *111frodon* and *newtekie1* on your respective milestone. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 7, 2011)

That was a 2684 in 2.5 days with my 2600k @ 4.6 Ghz.  I switched to SMP2 for now.  Congrats stoners.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> That was a 2684 in 2.5 days with my 2600k @ 4.6 Ghz.  I switched to SMP2 for now.  Congrats stoners.



And the worst tihing was that it took you 2½ days for the 8955 points. Better get some small units under the belt and be sure to get the bonus the next time.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 7, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we had a pair of 200K+ folders vying for the cherry with bogmali coming out on top followed by msgclb. 
If I don't have any problems I hope to have a similar performance tomorrow so who's going to join me. 
I've notice that MStenholm has had several 190K+ days and I'd bet he's looking for a way to add a few more points. 
In all we have seven 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	227,927	17,784	245,711
2	msgclb 	223,177	10,824	234,001
3	MStenholm 	194,694	1,280	195,974
4	Buck_Nasty 	150,897	9,936	160,833
5	TeXBill 	126,546	17,101	143,647
6	hertz9753 	87,703	20,803	108,506
7	Oily_17 	105,168	1,774	106,942
8	El_Fiendo 	51,042	2,118	53,160
9	dank1983man420 	40,901	7,451	48,352
10	111frodon 	33,930	10,460	44,390
11	MetalTom 	33,542	6,436	39,978
12	newtekie1 	32,162	5,156	37,318
13	Dustyshiv 	30,617	4,635	35,252
14	Niko084 	27,324	3,948	31,272
15	theonedub 	19,362	1,280	20,642
16	CamelJock 	17,677	2,964	20,641
17	xbonez 	18,770	1,792	20,562
18	thebluebumblebee 	17,342	2,286	19,628
19	[H] 	11,610	3,840	15,450
20	sneekypeet 	12,926	1,298	14,224

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*thebluebumblebee* passes 6,500,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 750,000 
*[H]* passes 1,500,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 8, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







We have Buck tonight with 300K for the cherry. 
I was also able to have another 200K day while Oily just missed by a few thousand. 
In all we have five 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	293,057	10,700	303,757
2	msgclb 	141,580	83,137	224,717
3	Oily_17 	194,579	2,762	197,341
4	TeXBill 	167,581	19,508	187,089
5	bogmali 	163,505	9,943	173,448
6	hertz9753 	80,273	11,998	92,271
7	dank1983man420 	42,206	6,307	48,513
8	newtekie1 	36,380	5,174	41,554
9	El_Fiendo 	34,461	4,544	39,005
10	MetalTom 	36,128	2,578	38,706
11	Dustyshiv 	32,417	3,765	36,182
12	111frodon 	28,697	3,118	31,815
13	Niko084 	26,614	3,072	29,686
14	theonedub 	20,552	2,596	23,148
15	xbonez 	17,664	3,090	20,754
16	[H] 	19,314	1,298	20,612
17	Beertintedgoggles 	9,122	6,222	15,344
18	sneekypeet 	11,646	2,596	14,242
19	CamelJock 	11,362	2,470	13,832
20	thebluebumblebee 	12,996	783	13,779

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passes *2,000,000* 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 9, 2011)

I just noticed that TPU will overtake EOC either tomorrow or the next day.






It has been a long time since I checked the Canucks and I see this. What's going on over there?


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2011)

HWC is folding for NCIX.  They are the hamsters.  Paying back the points from last years chimp challenge.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...72-potential-chimp-challenge-finish-line.html

I posted this in our chimp thread.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 9, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







The cherry goes to MStenholm tonight with a 194K performance. 
In all we have seven 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	MStenholm 	193,289	1,280	194,569
2	TeXBill 	149,190	29,321	178,511
3	msgclb 	151,965	10,708	162,673
4	bogmali 	141,593	10,116	151,709
5	hertz9753 	95,651	16,760	112,411
6	Oily_17 	107,696	2,286	109,982
7	Buck_Nasty 	92,210	15,434	107,644
8	Josh154TPU 	70,203	1,037	71,240
9	El_Fiendo 	48,596	7,435	56,031
10	dank1983man420 	42,075	4,913	46,988
11	MetalTom 	38,670	7,716	46,386
12	Beertintedgoggles 	37,573	5,647	43,220
13	newtekie1 	33,671	6,454	40,125
14	Dustyshiv 	30,678	4,828	35,506
15	111frodon 	26,479	6,644	33,123
16	Niko084 	23,448	2,578	26,026
17	[H] 	18,576	2,596	21,172
18	theonedub 	19,290	1,280	20,570
19	xbonez 	18,140	1,774	19,914
20	thebluebumblebee 	13,063	2,180	15,243

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Josh154TPU* passes 1,400,000 
*msgclb* passes *45,000,000*  
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,000 
*toastman2004* passes 700,000 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats msgclb.  We passed SAGoons, we are now in the top 30.  Congrats team.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great day for the team yesterday! Congrats to all and especially msg with the stunning 45mil mark! Nice to see we also picked up a few new guys, theoneandonlymrk welcome to the team


----------



## bogmali (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome update Cap


----------



## msgclb (Mar 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 10, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







In one update Buck goes from a small piece of pie to a very generous piece of cherry with a 300K performance. 
His last update overcame 200K+ performances by both msgclb and bogmali. 
Also Oily and TeXBill had a 190K+ day. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders tonight while hertz just missed by a few hundred points. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	85,350	215,478	300,828
2	msgclb 	203,568	8,704	212,272
3	bogmali 	195,094	12,338	207,432
4	Oily_17 	190,228	7,217	197,445
5	TeXBill 	164,714	25,748	190,462
6	MStenholm 	99,364	1,792	101,156
7	hertz9753 	88,458	11,176	99,634
8	El_Fiendo 	51,110	353	51,463
9	Beertintedgoggles 	42,295	4,970	47,265
10	dank1983man420 	40,928	6,311	47,239
11	newtekie1 	34,111	5,156	39,267
12	Dustyshiv 	29,083	3,667	32,750
13	Niko084 	28,622	2,632	31,254
14	MetalTom 	28,376	1,280	29,656
15	[H] 	19,820	4,370	24,190
16	111frodon 	20,111	4,047	24,158
17	theonedub 	19,254	3,876	23,130
18	xbonez 	17,664	3,090	20,754
19	CamelJock 	13,832	1,976	15,808
20	sneekypeet 	11,538	1,280	12,818

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Oily_17* passes *35,000,000* 
*Ross211* passes 300,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 3,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats Oily. 

Congrats to Ross and mrk on your milestones.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2011)

WTF Oily as they say. Nice to see things are back to normal, i.e. me back on 5th place.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 11, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







TeXBill returns for a piece of cherry with a 208K performance. 
He edged out Oily who came in with 202K points. 
Tonight we have seven 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	190,237	17,783	208,020
2	Oily_17 	192,547	9,586	202,133
3	Buck_Nasty 	156,434	19,854	176,288
4	msgclb 	149,036	7,318	156,354
5	bogmali 	96,512	13,543	110,055
6	hertz9753 	93,049	13,233	106,282
7	MStenholm 	102,580	1,081	103,661
8	111frodon 	41,630	7,910	49,540
9	dank1983man420 	40,507	7,415	47,922
10	MetalTom 	38,652	5,174	43,826
11	El_Fiendo 	34,311	5,262	39,573
12	Beertintedgoggles 	32,515	6,997	39,512
13	newtekie1 	34,794	3,894	38,688
14	Niko084 	24,392	4,370	28,762
15	Dustyshiv 	26,811	1,574	28,385
16	[H] 	22,035	2,596	24,631
17	theonedub 	19,362	2,596	21,958
18	xbonez 	17,886	2,242	20,128
19	thebluebumblebee 	14,961	4,007	18,968
20	sneekypeet 	12,908	1,280	14,188

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 5,000 
*[H]* passes 1,600,000 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 12, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







TeXBill again has a 208K performance to retain the cherry. 
This time he edges out msgclb who came in with 205K points. 
Tonight we have five 100K+ folders with Buck missing my 755 points. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	185,878	22,284	208,162
2	msgclb 	198,241	7,460	205,701
3	bogmali 	167,360	13,870	181,230
4	hertz9753 	95,180	13,557	108,737
5	MStenholm 	99,583	1,298	100,881
6	Buck_Nasty 	84,076	15,169	99,245
7	Josh154TPU 	80,242	1,037	81,279
8	dank1983man420 	41,411	6,012	47,423
9	Beertintedgoggles 	40,031	4,941	44,972
10	newtekie1 	38,061	5,192	43,253
11	Oily_17 	39,041	2,780	41,821
12	El_Fiendo 	20,906	13,739	34,645
13	[H] 	27,316	2,596	29,912
14	MetalTom 	29,602	0	29,602
15	CamelJock 	22,904	3,952	26,856
16	Niko084 	20,937	2,596	23,533
17	111frodon 	19,492	2,922	22,414
18	theonedub 	18,064	2,578	20,642
19	xbonez 	17,793	1,774	19,567
20	Dustyshiv 	15,362	3,901	19,263

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passed *75,000,000*   The race is on for *80 million*. 
*Josh154TPU* passed 1,500,000 
*PVTCaboose1337* passed 1,100,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passed 20,000 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 13, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Oily returns for a bite at the apple cherry with a 276K performance and that just might be a new record day. 
This was enough to overcome 200K+ points by both bogmali and Buck. 
Tonight we have six 100K+ folders with hertz missing with 98K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Oily_17 	266,117	10,749	276,866
2	bogmali 	229,553	12,960	242,513
3	Buck_Nasty 	221,629	11,507	233,136
4	MStenholm 	194,767	1,280	196,047
5	TeXBill 	168,303	20,728	189,031
6	msgclb 	140,960	7,424	148,384
7	hertz9753 	80,003	18,109	98,112
8	dank1983man420 	37,989	5,009	42,998
9	newtekie1 	37,598	5,174	42,772
10	111frodon 	33,897	6,910	40,807
11	Beertintedgoggles 	33,943	4,901	38,844
12	El_Fiendo 	29,977	8,571	38,548
13	MetalTom 	27,132	0	27,132
14	[H] 	21,648	2,596	24,244
15	Niko084 	18,331	3,948	22,279
16	Dustyshiv 	17,952	3,909	21,861
17	theonedub 	16,820	3,894	20,714
18	xbonez 	17,682	1,774	19,456
19	thebluebumblebee 	16,297	2,579	18,876
20	CamelJock 	13,338	2,964	16,302

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*CamelJock* passed 6,000,000 
*dank1983man420* passed 16,000,000 
*MStenholm* passed 15,000,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passed 25,000 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys, got a CPU on the way for the folding rig.  Back to making the charts.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 14, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight's cherry goes to bogmali with a 244K performance. 
That was just enough to overcome Buck's 240K and TeXBill's 204K. 
In all we have five 100K+ folders with hertz just missing with 95K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	230,191	14,748	244,939
2	Buck_Nasty 	228,413	12,231	240,644
3	TeXBill 	179,333	24,825	204,158
4	msgclb 	136,344	10,532	146,876
5	MStenholm 	99,854	1,280	101,134
6	hertz9753 	84,188	11,370	95,558
7	Josh154TPU 	84,136	1,765	85,901
8	El_Fiendo 	48,076	3,530	51,606
9	newtekie1 	40,291	3,894	44,185
10	Beertintedgoggles 	35,398	8,413	43,811
11	dank1983man420 	35,278	3,398	38,676
12	Oily_17 	22,031	2,780	24,811
13	Niko084 	20,783	2,596	23,379
14	[H] 	21,154	1,298	22,452
15	theonedub 	19,398	2,578	21,976
16	Dustyshiv 	19,168	2,661	21,829
17	xbonez 	17,736	3,584	21,320
18	111frodon 	16,960	2,118	19,078
19	CamelJock 	16,796	1,976	18,772
20	thebluebumblebee 	16,167	2,579	18,746

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*theoneandonlymrk* passed 30,000 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn bogmali, heck of a job bro.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 15, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







It looks like I chose the right time to have a 200K performance so tonight the cherry goes to msgclb. 
TeXBill just misses with 199K along with Oily at 197K. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders and hertz is among that group. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	208,609	9,252	217,861
2	TeXBill 	175,842	23,886	199,728
3	Oily_17 	195,642	2,286	197,928
4	Buck_Nasty 	162,794	14,121	176,915
5	bogmali 	98,807	13,757	112,564
6	hertz9753 	90,504	16,154	106,658
7	MStenholm 	86,135	1,298	87,433
8	El_Fiendo 	50,063	8,529	58,592
9	dank1983man420 	40,880	4,577	45,457
10	newtekie1 	37,480	5,156	42,636
11	Beertintedgoggles 	34,804	3,318	38,122
12	111frodon 	30,680	2,904	33,584
13	Niko084 	26,523	4,442	30,965
14	Dustyshiv 	25,748	3,446	29,194
15	[H] 	22,470	1,280	23,750
16	theonedub 	18,064	2,578	20,642
17	xbonez 	16,420	3,072	19,492
18	thebluebumblebee 	17,092	2,145	19,237
19	CamelJock 	13,338	1,976	15,314
20	sneekypeet 	11,646	2,578	14,224

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Beertintedgoggles* passes 9,500,000 
*Josh154TPU* passes 1,600,000 
*Niko084* passes 8,500,000 
*Steevo1* passes 6,000,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 40,000 
*[H]* passes 1,700,000 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congtats stoners.  My problem is with the project 67xx wu's.  Hoping for some love from the 71xx wu's or anything other than the 67xx.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 16, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have bogmali with a 247K performance for the cherry. 
He was one of four folders (bogmali, Buck, TeXBill & msgclb) to have 200K+ points along with another (Oily) at 193K. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders (the above + hertz) and another (MStenholm) at 98K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	233,841	13,971	247,812
2	Buck_Nasty 	228,810	9,653	238,463
3	TeXBill 	179,084	40,076	219,160
4	msgclb 	67,908	144,730	212,638
5	Oily_17 	191,128	2,780	193,908
6	hertz9753 	101,646	14,087	115,733
7	MStenholm 	98,485	0	98,485
8	El_Fiendo 	55,075	6,954	62,029
9	dank1983man420 	38,701	4,583	43,284
10	MetalTom 	36,236	0	36,236
11	[H] 	28,867	5,066	33,933
12	newtekie1 	28,654	5,192	33,846
13	Niko084 	26,653	2,596	29,249
14	Beertintedgoggles 	25,626	2,965	28,591
15	111frodon 	24,117	4,060	28,177
16	Dustyshiv 	23,914	3,274	27,188
17	thebluebumblebee 	18,116	2,145	20,261
18	xbonez 	18,318	1,792	20,110
19	theonedub 	15,558	1,298	16,856
20	CamelJock 	13,485	1,976	15,461

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*sigh* passes 2,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 300,000 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 17, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali had a slightly better day with a 251K performance for the cherry. 
He was one of three folders (bogmali, msgclb & TeXBill) to have 200K+ points along with another (MStenholm) at 190K. 
In all we have six 100K+ folders (the above + Buck & hertz). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	236,713	14,590	251,303
2	msgclb 	141,275	83,774	225,049
3	TeXBill 	181,431	25,871	207,302
4	MStenholm 	188,355	1,774	190,129
5	Buck_Nasty 	157,102	14,804	171,906
6	hertz9753 	100,888	9,340	110,228
7	Josh154TPU 	80,059	0	80,059
8	El_Fiendo 	47,614	8,269	55,883
9	dank1983man420 	42,534	6,149	48,683
10	Oily_17 	36,744	3,584	40,328
11	newtekie1 	35,412	3,894	39,306
12	Niko084 	28,683	1,792	30,475
13	Dustyshiv 	26,836	2,837	29,673
14	Beertintedgoggles 	23,402	3,605	27,007
15	111frodon 	21,068	4,078	25,146
16	[H] 	22,152	2,596	24,748
17	theonedub 	19,362	3,876	23,238
18	thebluebumblebee 	17,573	2,379	19,952
19	xbonez 	17,736	1,792	19,528
20	MetalTom 	11,628	6,490	18,118

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Josh154TPU* passes 1,700,000 
*TeXBill* passes *35,000,000* 

Along with these milestones, both TeXBill & Josh made a good showing in our top 10. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 18, 2011)

Grats to all......especially Tex.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 18, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight Oily put together a real good day with 271K points to take the cherry. 
He joined Buck & TeXBill with 200K+ points. 
Our 100K+ folders tonight was five with frodon & hertz just missing with 99K & 90K respectivesly. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Oily_17 	268,185	3,274	271,459
2	Buck_Nasty 	159,316	78,326	237,642
3	TeXBill 	174,612	31,925	206,537
4	bogmali 	94,989	83,514	178,503
5	MStenholm 	105,077	1,280	106,357
6	111frodon 	95,471	4,078	99,549
7	hertz9753 	81,344	9,459	90,803
8	msgclb 	71,744	9,544	81,288
9	El_Fiendo 	50,136	7,071	57,207
10	MetalTom 	44,042	3,894	47,936
11	dank1983man420 	37,394	6,307	43,701
12	newtekie1 	36,441	6,490	42,931
13	Beertintedgoggles 	31,832	4,831	36,663
14	Niko084 	26,458	4,388	30,846
15	[H] 	23,112	2,596	25,708
16	Dustyshiv 	21,536	3,767	25,303
17	xbonez 	18,150	3,090	21,240
18	theonedub 	16,838	3,894	20,732
19	thebluebumblebee 	16,558	2,242	18,800
20	hat 	10,868	1,482	12,350

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*BraveSoul* passes 1,500,000 
*Luke_stone* passes 1,100,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 50,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok. Two gtx 460 are on the way, along with a gigabyte x58-usb3. Hope i'll be able to stay in the pie with the gtx's and my old faithful gtx 275 co-op, and FINALLY be able to push my 950 further. I want more than 4.0!


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2011)

I disapprove of my name not appearing more often. Is anyone else having problems connecting to the work server?


----------



## msgclb (Mar 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 19, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight it's TeXBill that takes the cherry with  205K points. 
We had six 100K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	178,801	27,008	205,809
2	bogmali 	178,835	17,688	196,523
3	hertz9753 	89,332	94,855	184,187
4	msgclb 	154,517	12,617	167,134
5	MStenholm 	100,869	1,771	102,640
6	Buck_Nasty 	82,207	20,192	102,399
7	Josh154TPU 	77,340	1,174	78,514
8	El_Fiendo 	53,363	7,162	60,525
9	newtekie1 	43,613	7,734	51,347
10	MetalTom 	44,012	5,853	49,865
11	Beertintedgoggles 	39,631	4,443	44,074
12	dank1983man420 	34,670	2,287	36,957
13	Niko084 	32,252	3,750	36,002
14	[H] 	28,606	4,142	32,748
15	Dustyshiv 	26,780	2,412	29,192
16	111frodon 	24,408	3,319	27,727
17	Oily_17 	21,924	2,286	24,210
18	theonedub 	20,328	3,661	23,989
19	thebluebumblebee 	19,767	1,759	21,526
20	xbonez 	17,638	2,344	19,982

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Josh154TPU* passes 1,800,000 
*[H]* passes 1,800,000 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 20, 2011)

Look's like the days i've been dropping -bigadv's i seem to hit that number 7 mark every time! We got a good solid group of people in the top 20. Now if we could get some more guys doing the same as well!

Congrats to [H] as well! We are very close in points and i pass him, then get passed back! I've been looking at EOC almost every update tryin to see how far he get's ahead till i drop the good ole -bigadv in the face! Hehe  Folding is great not only for the cause but for the competitiveness and fun it brings


----------



## msgclb (Mar 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 20, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight bogmali, Oily & Buck had similar performances but bogmali takes the cherry with 256K points. 
Also TeXBill came close at 198K. 
We had five 100K+ folders tonight along with hertz at 98K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	240,206	15,840	256,046
2	Oily_17 	248,109	3,319	251,428
3	Buck_Nasty 	235,665	12,143	247,808
4	TeXBill 	177,437	21,544	198,981
5	msgclb 	162,461	13,821	176,282
6	hertz9753 	85,007	13,988	98,995
7	El_Fiendo 	54,540	7,971	62,511
8	newtekie1 	45,860	7,708	53,568
9	MetalTom 	45,031	5,511	50,542
10	Beertintedgoggles 	39,768	5,135	44,903
11	dank1983man420 	37,980	5,481	43,461
12	Niko084 	36,707	5,453	42,160
13	[H] 	29,115	2,762	31,877
14	theonedub 	23,907	3,687	27,594
15	111frodon 	23,312	3,403	26,715
16	Dustyshiv 	20,294	1,703	21,997
17	xbonez 	19,042	2,344	21,386
18	CamelJock 	15,808	3,952	19,760
19	sneekypeet 	13,245	1,850	15,095
20	thebluebumblebee 	12,508	1,512	14,020

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes *5,500,000* 
*Ross211* passes 350,000 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 21, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight TeXBill takes the cherry with 203K points. 
With many of the -bigadv rigs crunching we had three 100K+ folder that include bogmali at 194K. 
We also had three 90K+ folders tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	172,236	30,931	203,167
2	bogmali 	179,324	15,539	194,863
3	msgclb 	93,167	9,076	102,243
4	111frodon 	94,397	3,347	97,744
5	hertz9753 	81,400	12,837	94,237
6	Buck_Nasty 	82,933	9,646	92,579
7	El_Fiendo 	55,013	12,380	67,393
8	newtekie1 	42,460	4,044	46,504
9	Beertintedgoggles 	34,309	4,447	38,756
10	Niko084 	34,100	3,684	37,784
11	MetalTom 	36,019	0	36,019
12	dank1983man420 	31,405	4,044	35,449
13	Dustyshiv 	28,236	4,525	32,761
14	theonedub 	23,725	2,696	26,421
15	Oily_17 	21,364	3,324	24,688
16	[H] 	22,068	1,348	23,416
17	thebluebumblebee 	18,399	2,548	20,947
18	xbonez 	18,379	1,842	20,221
19	CamelJock 	14,326	1,976	16,302
20	PhysXerror 	11,881	2,628	14,509

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Buck_Nasty* passes *80,000,000* 
*horik* passes 1,000 
*ocgmj* passes 8,000 
*sigh* passes 3,000 

Congratulations Buck as you continue too lead our team to new achievements. 


*Members Joining Today*
*horik* joins as new 

Welcome to the team *horik*. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! I did fourth place! Mostly luck and timing, but that's the best i've done so far. Really eager to see what two gtx 460 can add to my ppd. Hope they're here by the end of the week. I think it'll be an overclocking marathon this week-end...


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats bucky on 80 million!


----------



## Feänor (Mar 22, 2011)

Forgot to say congrats to buck for his 80th million...

I don't have words to say the achievement's importance. Rock on Buck!!!


----------



## msgclb (Mar 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 22, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight TeXBill narrowly misses 200K but still takes the cherry with 198K points. 
Again we had three 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	169,137	29,007	198,144
2	hertz9753 	159,021	13,375	172,396
3	bogmali 	91,199	11,618	102,817
4	msgclb 	76,442	10,014	86,456
5	Josh154TPU 	83,363	1,765	85,128
6	Buck_Nasty 	67,136	13,890	81,026
7	El_Fiendo 	48,483	3,424	51,907
8	MetalTom 	38,838	5,392	44,230
9	newtekie1 	34,576	5,392	39,968
10	Beertintedgoggles 	33,320	4,226	37,546
11	Dustyshiv 	27,580	4,759	32,339
12	111frodon 	27,608	3,109	30,717
13	[H] 	26,497	2,696	29,193
14	Niko084 	21,786	4,044	25,830
15	Oily_17 	20,515	3,324	23,839
16	CamelJock 	20,748	1,976	22,724
17	theonedub 	19,734	2,696	22,430
18	xbonez 	18,294	3,190	21,484
19	dank1983man420 	15,703	1,348	17,051
20	thebluebumblebee 	15,725	706	16,431

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*headshot119* passes 4,000 
*Josh154TPU* passes 1,900,000 
*MetalTom* passes 2,500,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 800,000 
*xbonez* passes 3,500,000 
*[H]* passes 1,900,000 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

By tomorrow's posting I should be back in the charts.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> By tomorrow's posting I should be back in the charts.



It'll be nice to have ya back producing some numbers with us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

I had almost 7k first update.  That's chart territory.  . Good to be back.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 23, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







TeXBill takes the cherry with 195K points and the only folder over 100K. 
Some lousy WUs are not helping my average. I wouldn't be surprised that the same is happening to Buck and probably others. 
I see that CP is back in the top 20. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	174,093	20,967	195,060
2	Buck_Nasty 	74,973	11,978	86,951
3	msgclb 	76,179	10,424	86,603
4	111frodon 	84,146	0	84,146
5	hertz9753 	65,225	9,390	74,615
6	El_Fiendo 	60,194	10,580	70,774
7	bogmali 	56,229	4,108	60,337
8	Beertintedgoggles 	35,824	4,800	40,624
9	newtekie1 	34,742	5,392	40,134
10	MetalTom 	39,158	0	39,158
11	Dustyshiv 	32,593	4,878	37,471
12	dank1983man420 	26,960	4,044	31,004
13	[H] 	20,664	4,368	25,032
14	Niko084 	20,220	4,044	24,264
15	CamelJock 	22,230	1,976	24,206
16	Chicken_Patty 	20,327	3,671	23,998
17	Oily_17 	20,664	2,336	23,000
18	theonedub 	19,797	2,696	22,493
19	xbonez 	16,938	3,190	20,128
20	sneekypeet 	13,480	1,348	14,828

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*hat* passes 3,000,000 
*PhysXerror* passes 1,100,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 60,000 
*toastman2004* passes 750,000 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

Good to be back! . Congrats to all stoners!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 24, 2011)

Lost power at work so naturally low production. They're back up and folding (and crunching).


----------



## msgclb (Mar 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 24, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight TeXBill takes the cherry with 215K points and hertz joins him as our only folders over 100K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	191,582	24,004	215,586
2	hertz9753 	146,506	9,579	156,085
3	msgclb 	77,012	13,120	90,132
4	bogmali 	75,630	11,170	86,800
5	Josh154TPU 	83,510	1,412	84,922
6	Buck_Nasty 	67,583	16,668	84,251
7	El_Fiendo 	56,001	6,701	62,702
8	newtekie1 	33,700	5,392	39,092
9	Beertintedgoggles 	34,315	4,637	38,952
10	Dustyshiv 	32,355	4,878	37,233
11	MetalTom 	32,352	0	32,352
12	Niko084 	26,960	2,696	29,656
13	dank1983man420 	24,264	4,044	28,308
14	[H] 	22,062	2,696	24,758
15	Oily_17 	19,810	4,178	23,988
16	Chicken_Patty 	19,361	3,724	23,085
17	theonedub 	18,872	4,044	22,916
18	xbonez 	17,432	3,190	20,622
19	PhysXerror 	13,661	2,696	16,357
20	CamelJock 	13,338	1,976	15,314

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Josh154TPU* passed *2,000,000* 

Josh congratulations on your 2nd million. 

And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 25, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight TeXBill takes the cherry with 194K points and is our only folders over 100K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	174,624	19,824	194,448
2	msgclb 	78,586	13,551	92,137
3	Buck_Nasty 	79,780	7,427	87,207
4	bogmali 	74,761	11,229	85,990
5	hertz9753 	63,686	10,044	73,730
6	El_Fiendo 	52,022	1,824	53,846
7	MetalTom 	36,396	4,044	40,440
8	newtekie1 	35,479	4,533	40,012
9	Dustyshiv 	33,398	4,878	38,276
10	Beertintedgoggles 	30,453	4,266	34,719
11	dank1983man420 	28,308	3,621	31,929
12	[H] 	22,303	5,392	27,695
13	Niko084 	22,916	4,520	27,436
14	111frodon 	21,568	2,273	23,841
15	Chicken_Patty 	19,935	2,550	22,485
16	Oily_17 	19,316	2,830	22,146
17	theonedub 	17,524	4,044	21,568
18	xbonez 	16,938	3,190	20,128
19	sneekypeet 	13,480	2,696	16,176
20	CamelJock 	13,338	1,976	15,314

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Chicken_Patty* passed 3,500,000 
*horik* passed 2,000 
*PVTCaboose1337* passed 1,200,000 
*theonedub* passed 8,500,000 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Mar 26, 2011)

Both gtx 460 and x58a-ud3r received. Can't wait to oc them and my 950... But one of the 460 is missing two bolts on the heatsink. So it's holding on the pcb with only two bolts... Gonna argue with ncix, they applied their sticker on one of the holes! I don't think they'll be able to argue that they didn't knew!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

Feanor said:


> Both gtx 460 and x58a-ud3r received. Can't wait to oc them and my 950... But one of the 460 is missing two bolts on the heatsink. So it's holding on the pcb with only two bolts... Gonna argue with ncix, they applied their sticker on one of the holes! I don't think they'll be able to argue that they didn't knew!



That seems a little dirty don't you think?  Keep us posted on what they say.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 26, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







TeXBill continues to enjoy a good slice cherry with 211K points tonight. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	182,800	28,443	211,243
2	Buck_Nasty 	77,861	14,412	92,273
3	msgclb 	78,586	13,120	91,706
4	bogmali 	73,991	11,519	85,510
5	hertz9753 	66,903	9,540	76,443
6	El_Fiendo 	38,684	8,389	47,073
7	MetalTom 	36,396	4,044	40,440
8	Dustyshiv 	30,555	5,496	36,051
9	Beertintedgoggles 	28,048	4,588	32,636
10	newtekie1 	29,656	2,696	32,352
11	Niko084 	25,612	4,044	29,656
12	dank1983man420 	24,264	4,044	28,308
13	[H] 	24,009	2,696	26,705
14	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
15	Oily_17 	17,834	4,672	22,506
16	Chicken_Patty 	18,893	3,335	22,228
17	xbonez 	16,938	3,190	20,128
18	CamelJock 	12,844	1,976	14,820
19	sneekypeet 	12,132	1,348	13,480
20	111frodon 	8,675	3,596	12,271

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*SpeedsticK* passes 350,000 
*[H]* passes *2,000,000* 

*[H]* congratulations on your 2nd million. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

I had my 5870 literally folding all day to try and surpass the 25k mark for the day to find out when I get home that my rig that has a 8800GT had shut off, and not turning back on.  So much for that!


----------



## msgclb (Mar 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 27, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have TeXBill enjoying another a good slice cherry this time with 215K points. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	181,649	33,501	215,150
2	msgclb 	81,282	13,974	95,256
3	Buck_Nasty 	78,156	10,138	88,294
4	bogmali 	76,582	10,932	87,514
5	hertz9753 	66,845	9,677	76,522
6	El_Fiendo 	51,873	3,177	55,050
7	MetalTom 	44,484	8,088	52,572
8	Beertintedgoggles 	34,799	5,435	40,234
9	Dustyshiv 	31,242	4,856	36,098
10	Niko084 	26,960	4,044	31,004
11	111frodon 	24,250	4,183	28,433
12	[H] 	23,145	4,601	27,746
13	dank1983man420 	22,916	4,044	26,960
14	NastyHabits 	23,683	1,482	25,165
15	Oily_17 	19,810	2,336	22,146
16	theonedub 	18,872	2,696	21,568
17	Chicken_Patty 	17,689	2,118	19,807
18	newtekie1 	12,132	5,421	17,553
19	CamelJock 	13,832	1,976	15,808
20	sneekypeet 	13,480	1,348	14,828

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


I see TeXBill has moved past Oily in our overall breakdown. Congrats. 







*Milestones!*
*Dustyshiv* passes *14,000,000* 
*headshot119* passes 5,000 

*Dustyshiv* congratulations on passing 14 million. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well at least I'm slowly pulling up the playing field. (More like I'm still in the parking lot.)

I might have to get another AM3 CPU, some cheap RAM and a couple of Nvidia cards to get another rig going.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 28, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.








Tonight TeXBill takes the cherry this time with 178K points. 
Joining him with 100K+ is bogmali. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	162,042	16,073	178,115
2	bogmali 	91,700	11,245	102,945
3	msgclb 	83,124	9,076	92,200
4	Josh154TPU 	81,764	0	81,764
5	hertz9753 	64,767	10,178	74,945
6	Buck_Nasty 	64,215	7,585	71,800
7	El_Fiendo 	56,771	10,992	67,763
8	MetalTom 	36,396	4,044	40,440
9	Dustyshiv 	33,087	4,088	37,175
10	Beertintedgoggles 	28,336	4,387	32,723
11	111frodon 	27,172	4,655	31,827
12	[H] 	26,879	4,044	30,923
13	dank1983man420 	25,339	5,103	30,442
14	Niko084 	25,176	4,044	29,220
15	NastyHabits 	21,414	4,836	26,250
16	Oily_17 	21,158	2,830	23,988
17	theonedub 	20,220	2,696	22,916
18	Chicken_Patty 	17,715	3,389	21,104
19	CamelJock 	13,338	1,976	15,314
20	newtekie1 	13,480	1,348	14,828

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Beertintedgoggles* passes *10,000,000* 
*headshot119* passes 6,000 

*Beertintedgoggles* congratulations on reaching 10 million. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 29, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's Pie.







Tonight we have MStenholm topping the charts to take the cherry with 190K points. 
TeXBill wasn't far behind with almost 186K while I just manage to break 100K. 
Both bogmali and 111frodon had 90K+ performances. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	MStenholm 	97,292	93,233	190,525
2	TeXBill 	165,997	19,915	185,912
3	msgclb 	92,602	7,728	100,330
4	bogmali 	86,547	13,275	99,822
5	111frodon 	97,095	1,059	98,154
6	Buck_Nasty 	76,456	10,438	86,894
7	hertz9753 	63,960	8,592	72,552
8	El_Fiendo 	45,340	7,995	53,335
9	dank1983man420 	39,854	5,981	45,835
10	MetalTom 	32,352	8,088	40,440
11	Dustyshiv 	32,273	4,878	37,151
12	Beertintedgoggles 	29,136	4,006	33,142
13	[H] 	24,670	4,808	29,478
14	NastyHabits 	21,436	5,345	26,781
15	Oily_17 	20,664	2,830	23,494
16	CamelJock 	20,748	1,482	22,230
17	Niko084 	18,872	2,696	21,568
18	xbonez 	17,432	3,190	20,622
19	Chicken_Patty 	16,973	3,398	20,371
20	theonedub 	16,176	2,696	18,872

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*sigh* passes 4,000 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 31, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 30, 2011 Pie!*

For some reason EOC's last update has not happened. I've waited for over an hour and I'm now going to bet there won't be one tonight. So...

*Tonight's Pie.*







So tonight I'm guessing with or without the last update TeXBill takes the cherry. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	162,342	0	162,342
2	msgclb 	91,748	0	91,748
3	bogmali 	84,299	0	84,299
4	Josh154TPU 	80,154	0	80,154
5	Buck_Nasty 	71,454	0	71,454
6	hertz9753 	67,158	0	67,158
7	El_Fiendo 	52,754	0	52,754
8	MetalTom 	43,136	0	43,136
9	dank1983man420 	39,476	0	39,476
10	Beertintedgoggles 	33,718	0	33,718
11	Dustyshiv 	30,157	0	30,157
12	111frodon 	24,122	0	24,122
13	Niko084 	22,916	0	22,916
14	[H] 	22,839	0	22,839
15	Chicken_Patty 	18,488	0	18,488
16	theonedub 	17,524	0	17,524
17	Oily_17 	17,474	0	17,474
18	NastyHabits 	17,280	0	17,280
19	newtekie1 	15,259	0	15,259
20	CamelJock 	13,338	0	13,338

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*headshot119* passes 7,000 
*MStenholm* passes *16,000,000* 


Congratulations *MStenholm* on passing 16 million. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ugh WHY is my PPD so low... Going to have to check all the systems again....


----------



## msgclb (Apr 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 31, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight TeXBill takes the cherry with a 188K performance. 
MStenholm had a good day with 158K. 
In all we had five 100K+ folders today. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	165,777	22,283	188,060
2	MStenholm 	158,329	0	158,329
3	msgclb 	97,005	13,478	110,483
4	bogmali 	95,441	14,333	109,774
5	Buck_Nasty 	97,668	10,419	108,087
6	hertz9753 	69,601	8,574	78,175
7	El_Fiendo 	68,832	3,664	72,496
8	MetalTom 	44,767	0	44,767
9	Beertintedgoggles 	39,503	5,124	44,627
10	dank1983man420 	40,358	1,348	41,706
11	Dustyshiv 	34,644	4,909	39,553
12	Niko084 	31,846	3,908	35,754
13	NastyHabits 	29,044	4,367	33,411
14	111frodon 	29,749	3,483	33,232
15	Oily_17 	23,058	3,324	26,382
16	[H] 	22,726	3,553	26,279
17	theonedub 	22,425	2,628	25,053
18	newtekie1 	15,249	2,739	17,988
19	Chicken_Patty 	17,730	0	17,730
20	CamelJock 	15,314	1,976	17,290

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*headshot119* passes 10,000 
*NastyHabits* passes 13,000,000 
*Niko084* passes 9,000,000 
*Qu4k3r* passes 1,100,000 
*Ross211* passes 400,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 70,000 


Congratulations *NastyHabits* on your 13 million & *Niko084* on your 9 million. 


And now the certificates. 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## headshot119 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you to all the guys in the tech assistance thread for getting both my cards working. That's the only reason I hit 10K so soon.

Thanks guys.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







It's TeXBill with 151K for the cherry. 
Squeezing by 100K+ was Buck & msgclb. 
Not far behind at 90K+ was frodon, bogmali & MStenholm. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	126,708	24,939	151,647
2	Buck_Nasty 	94,032	10,607	104,639
3	msgclb 	88,274	13,206	101,480
4	111frodon 	95,838	2,151	97,989
5	bogmali 	88,120	7,539	95,659
6	MStenholm 	93,421	0	93,421
7	hertz9753 	66,941	8,191	75,132
8	El_Fiendo 	37,174	5,767	42,941
9	MetalTom 	33,088	6,604	39,692
10	Beertintedgoggles 	34,643	4,871	39,514
11	dank1983man420 	32,908	6,493	39,401
12	Dustyshiv 	27,380	3,530	30,910
13	Niko084 	26,348	4,044	30,392
14	thebluebumblebee 	23,459	3,536	26,995
15	Oily_17 	19,810	2,830	22,640
16	theonedub 	19,540	2,560	22,100
17	NastyHabits 	18,978	1,976	20,954
18	[H] 	17,678	1,348	19,026
19	newtekie1 	15,904	1,348	17,252
20	CamelJock 	13,832	1,482	15,314

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes *6,000,000* 
*horik* passes 3,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 400,000 


Congratulations *111frodon* on your 6 million. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight TeXBill has 150K for the cherry. 
Again squeezing by 100K+ was Buck & msgclb but this time in reverse order. 
Not far behind at 90K+ was MStenholm. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	128,262	22,674	150,936
2	msgclb 	90,272	12,420	102,692
3	Buck_Nasty 	87,140	15,184	102,324
4	MStenholm 	91,458	1,412	92,870
5	Josh154TPU 	79,595	900	80,495
6	bogmali 	66,742	12,289	79,031
7	hertz9753 	66,178	8,280	74,458
8	MetalTom 	44,268	6,536	50,804
9	dank1983man420 	40,085	6,162	46,247
10	Beertintedgoggles 	33,596	5,124	38,720
11	Niko084 	32,952	2,628	35,580
12	Dustyshiv 	28,366	4,878	33,244
13	El_Fiendo 	26,379	6,222	32,601
14	thebluebumblebee 	23,414	2,265	25,679
15	Oily_17 	21,158	3,324	24,482
16	theonedub 	18,464	3,976	22,440
17	[H] 	17,665	3,190	20,855
18	NastyHabits 	15,915	494	16,409
19	newtekie1 	14,979	1,280	16,259
20	sneekypeet 	13,208	1,280	14,488

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*hertz9753* passes *30,000,000* 


Congratulations *hertz* for passing 30 million. 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight it's TeXBill with 145K for the cherry. 
Also we have MStenholm, msgclb & Buck  with 100K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	129,280	16,073	145,353
2	MStenholm 	105,027	0	105,027
3	msgclb 	88,652	13,206	101,858
4	Buck_Nasty 	88,056	11,955	100,011
5	bogmali 	56,408	15,190	71,598
6	hertz9753 	47,183	6,932	54,115
7	MetalTom 	43,192	6,672	49,864
8	Beertintedgoggles 	34,423	4,363	38,786
9	dank1983man420 	34,453	4,183	38,636
10	Niko084 	33,960	3,976	37,936
11	Dustyshiv 	32,381	4,878	37,259
12	El_Fiendo 	31,239	5,057	36,296
13	thebluebumblebee 	22,376	2,069	24,445
14	111frodon 	19,065	2,972	22,037
15	Oily_17 	18,328	3,324	21,652
16	theonedub 	19,676	1,280	20,956
17	newtekie1 	16,419	2,628	19,047
18	CamelJock 	13,338	1,976	15,314
19	sneekypeet 	11,860	2,696	14,556
20	[H] 	12,497	0	12,497

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passes 3,000,000 
*newtekie1* passes 18,000,000 
*PVTCaboose1337* passes 1,300,000 

First, congratulations *newtekie1* on your 18 million. 
We also have *MetalTom* with 3 million & *PVTCaboose1337* working on his 2nd million. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight TeXBill increased his performance to 149K for the cherry. 
In all we had four 100K+ folders. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	133,554	16,117	149,671
2	bogmali 	92,050	13,625	105,675
3	msgclb 	93,338	12,130	105,468
4	Buck_Nasty 	89,998	11,261	101,259
5	111frodon 	84,125	3,109	87,234
6	Josh154TPU 	83,265	1,412	84,677
7	hertz9753 	48,171	6,579	54,750
8	MetalTom 	43,532	3,976	47,508
9	dank1983man420 	34,541	5,103	39,644
10	Beertintedgoggles 	32,422	6,490	38,912
11	Niko084 	30,188	6,604	36,792
12	Dustyshiv 	31,322	3,781	35,103
13	El_Fiendo 	31,126	1,765	32,891
14	thebluebumblebee 	22,626	1,932	24,558
15	NastyHabits 	18,830	5,577	24,407
16	theonedub 	21,024	2,560	23,584
17	Oily_17 	20,170	2,336	22,506
18	newtekie1 	14,284	3,124	17,408
19	CamelJock 	13,832	1,976	15,808
20	PVTCaboose1337 	10,512	1,348	11,860

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*InnocentCriminal* passes 500 
*xvi* passes 150,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*InnocentCriminal* joins as new

Welcome to the team *InnocentCriminal*. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## xvi (Apr 5, 2011)

Due to a few technical problems, I just about had to limp across the 150k mark with my laptop. Back up and running though.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight MStenholm puts together a 184K performance for the cherry. 
We again had four 100K+ folders (TeXBill, msgclb & Buck) and one at 96K (bogmali). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	MStenholm 	184,885	0	184,885
2	TeXBill 	135,504	16,700	152,204
3	msgclb 	105,404	13,410	118,814
4	Buck_Nasty 	96,571	13,889	110,460
5	bogmali 	86,640	10,026	96,666
6	hertz9753 	38,157	4,009	42,166
7	MetalTom 	35,376	6,468	41,844
8	Beertintedgoggles 	34,094	6,144	40,238
9	Dustyshiv 	31,340	4,459	35,799
10	Niko084 	30,188	5,324	35,512
11	dank1983man420 	30,903	3,283	34,186
12	El_Fiendo 	31,283	2,118	33,401
13	NastyHabits 	20,919	4,619	25,538
14	thebluebumblebee 	23,672	1,694	25,366
15	Oily_17 	21,158	2,830	23,988
16	111frodon 	19,358	3,109	22,467
17	theonedub 	19,117	2,628	21,745
18	newtekie1 	14,556	1,348	15,904
19	[H] 	14,037	1,348	15,385
20	CamelJock 	13,338	1,976	15,314

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*BraveSoul* passed 1,600,000 
*InnocentCriminal* passed 4,000 
*thebluebumblebee* passed 7,000,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 6, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight we have TeXBill edging out MStenholm by 187K to 185K for the cherry. 
Buck was our only other 100K+ folder as both msgclb and frodon had 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	166,011	21,059	187,070
2	MStenholm 	185,222	0	185,222
3	Buck_Nasty 	93,943	12,052	105,995
4	msgclb 	89,323	6,806	96,129
5	111frodon 	91,126	2,972	94,098
6	hertz9753 	65,398	9,198	74,596
7	bogmali 	57,604	3,976	61,580
8	El_Fiendo 	50,690	8,036	58,726
9	MetalTom 	38,208	7,816	46,024
10	Beertintedgoggles 	34,469	7,100	41,569
11	dank1983man420 	33,771	5,394	39,165
12	Niko084 	30,188	6,604	36,792
13	Dustyshiv 	30,668	4,496	35,164
14	thebluebumblebee 	25,183	2,188	27,371
15	Oily_17 	21,158	2,336	23,494
16	theonedub 	19,404	3,976	23,380
17	NastyHabits 	19,119	1,976	21,095
18	newtekie1 	17,307	2,696	20,003
19	CamelJock 	13,338	1,482	14,820
20	sneekypeet 	13,276	1,348	14,624

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*InnocentCriminal* passed 6,000 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 7, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







TeXBill tonight comes in with a 182K performance for the cherry. 
Buck returns as our only other 100K+ folder while I managed 99K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	161,417	21,289	182,706
2	Buck_Nasty 	88,249	15,746	103,995
3	msgclb 	89,388	10,220	99,608
4	Josh154TPU 	80,287	0	80,287
5	hertz9753 	66,656	9,207	75,863
6	El_Fiendo 	58,713	3,561	62,274
7	MetalTom 	43,192	0	43,192
8	dank1983man420 	38,085	4,044	42,129
9	Beertintedgoggles 	29,995	6,148	36,143
10	Niko084 	30,188	5,256	35,444
11	Dustyshiv 	28,042	4,146	32,188
12	NastyHabits 	28,406	988	29,394
13	thebluebumblebee 	24,872	3,349	28,221
14	bogmali 	23,652	3,976	27,628
15	newtekie1 	20,334	3,908	24,242
16	Oily_17 	21,741	2,336	24,077
17	111frodon 	21,165	1,765	22,930
18	theonedub 	18,260	2,628	20,888
19	CamelJock 	13,832	1,976	15,808
20	sneekypeet 	11,792	2,628	14,420

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Abhishek_S* passes 3,000 
*El_Fiendo* passes *25,000,000* 
*InnocentCriminal* passes 8,000 
*Josh154TPU* passes 2,500,000 

*El_Fiendo* if you're listening reading this then congratulations on your 25 million. 
*Josh154TPU* congrats on your 2.5 million. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 8, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It looks like we had an old fashion shootout with hertz securing the cherry with a 219K performance. 
Our other two 100K+ folders had a very respectable 189K (MStenholm) and 175K (TeXBill) day. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	hertz9753 	210,785	9,090	219,875
2	MStenholm 	188,210	1,037	189,247
3	TeXBill 	159,036	16,363	175,399
4	Buck_Nasty 	80,771	11,245	92,016
5	msgclb 	81,111	7,300	88,411
6	El_Fiendo 	54,394	11,231	65,625
7	dank1983man420 	38,540	5,010	43,550
8	Niko084 	32,816	7,952	40,768
9	newtekie1 	35,580	3,908	39,488
10	Beertintedgoggles 	33,857	4,813	38,670
11	MetalTom 	33,892	3,976	37,868
12	Dustyshiv 	25,875	4,207	30,082
13	NastyHabits 	22,898	6,539	29,437
14	Oily_17 	24,610	4,411	29,021
15	bogmali 	23,652	2,560	26,212
16	thebluebumblebee 	22,774	3,417	26,191
17	theonedub 	20,956	2,560	23,516
18	111frodon 	21,081	1,765	22,846
19	sneekypeet 	12,064	1,348	13,412
20	PVTCaboose1337 	10,512	1,348	11,860

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Abhishek_S* passes 5,000 
*MStenholm* passes *17,000,000* 
*Peejay* passes 40,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 80,000 

*MStenholm* congratulations on your 17 million. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 9, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






TeXBill takes the cherry with a 123K performance. 
While he was our only 100K+ folder we had a pair with 90K+ (MStenholm & frodon). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	112,483	10,784	123,267
2	MStenholm 	97,624	940	98,564
3	111frodon 	92,197	587	92,784
4	Buck_Nasty 	78,459	9,022	87,481
5	hertz9753 	59,624	8,885	68,509
6	msgclb 	47,952	8,018	55,970
7	El_Fiendo 	49,237	3,371	52,608
8	Niko084 	43,532	6,536	50,068
9	MetalTom 	43,124	0	43,124
10	newtekie1 	38,855	3,908	42,763
11	dank1983man420 	37,158	4,183	41,341
12	Beertintedgoggles 	32,590	7,469	40,059
13	NastyHabits 	23,756	5,347	29,103
14	bogmali 	24,728	3,976	28,704
15	Dustyshiv 	22,778	2,215	24,993
16	thebluebumblebee 	19,862	4,004	23,866
17	theonedub 	18,396	3,908	22,304
18	Oily_17 	19,168	2,786	21,954
19	sneekypeet 	13,140	1,280	14,420
20	PVTCaboose1337 	10,376	1,280	11,656

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*dank1983man420* passes *17,000,000* 
*InnocentCriminal* passes 9,000 


Congratulations *dank1983man420* on your 17 million. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners and especially dank1983man420 for his 17 mil!!!!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm surprised that nobody noticed that we have a new member in the top 10 overall pie. 
I didn't realize that dank1983man420 had someone sneaking  up on him that would move him down out of the top 10. 
Well as you see below MStenholm has done just that. Congrats to both of our new 17 million members.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm just borrowing the place for some weeks...dankman will have it back if he works for it. My aim for this summer is just to stay in top 1000 overall.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 10, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight Oily takes the cherry with an outstanding 193K performance. 
We had four 100K+ folder tonight that also included TeXBill, hertz & MStenholm. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Oily_17 	187,191	5,881	193,072
2	TeXBill 	123,007	16,225	139,232
3	hertz9753 	106,716	4,202	110,918
4	MStenholm 	101,556	1,277	102,833
5	Buck_Nasty 	74,968	10,370	85,338
6	El_Fiendo 	61,453	6,560	68,013
7	bogmali 	49,026	12,630	61,656
8	msgclb 	48,360	8,512	56,872
9	Niko084 	47,508	4,044	51,552
10	newtekie1 	35,748	7,952	43,700
11	dank1983man420 	35,808	4,044	39,852
12	Beertintedgoggles 	31,783	7,577	39,360
13	NastyHabits 	24,139	1,482	25,621
14	thebluebumblebee 	21,966	2,188	24,154
15	theonedub 	20,016	1,280	21,296
16	MetalTom 	13,072	6,604	19,676
17	111frodon 	18,248	1,293	19,541
18	[H] 	15,619	1,348	16,967
19	CamelJock 	13,832	1,976	15,808
20	Dustyshiv 	12,484	2,820	15,304

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*InnocentCriminal* passes 10,000 
*Peejay* passes 50,000 
*Ross211* passes 450,000 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 11, 2011)

All I gotta say is 50K for 8th and 9th place.... Keep it up!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 11, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






MStenholm takes the cherry tonight with an outstanding 186K performance. 
TeXBill (152K) & bogmali (103K) also break 100K. 
Both Buck & Oily had a 90K+ day while frodon just missed at 89K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	MStenholm 	185,641	1,037	186,678
2	TeXBill 	128,117	24,257	152,374
3	bogmali 	90,838	12,562	103,400
4	Buck_Nasty 	82,411	11,544	93,955
5	Oily_17 	87,316	3,288	90,604
6	111frodon 	87,255	2,698	89,953
7	msgclb 	49,796	9,366	59,162
8	El_Fiendo 	57,683	1,174	58,857
9	Niko084 	48,448	6,536	54,984
10	MetalTom 	43,396	7,952	51,348
11	newtekie1 	36,072	5,188	41,260
12	Beertintedgoggles 	32,372	4,306	36,678
13	hertz9753 	25,782	4,115	29,897
14	thebluebumblebee 	23,341	3,536	26,877
15	NastyHabits 	24,837	494	25,331
16	dank1983man420 	17,489	6,255	23,744
17	theonedub 	20,752	2,560	23,312
18	Dustyshiv 	18,787	3,872	22,659
19	sneekypeet 	11,928	1,280	13,208
20	CamelJock 	12,844	0	12,844

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes *6,500,000* 
*PVTCaboose1337* passes 1,400,000 

Congrats *frodon* on reaching 6.5 million. 
Congratulations *PVTCaboose1337* on adding another 100K towards your  2nd million. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 12, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






TeXBill has an outstanding 193K performance that takes the cherry tonight. 
He came out on top of hertz (145K), Oily (113K), bogmali (106K) & Buck (105K). 
MStenholm just missed joining the above group at 96K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	175,670	17,939	193,609
2	hertz9753 	135,033	10,321	145,354
3	Oily_17 	23,541	89,504	113,045
4	bogmali 	94,477	12,345	106,822
5	Buck_Nasty 	93,307	12,541	105,848
6	MStenholm 	3,270	93,383	96,653
7	msgclb 	65,698	10,646	76,344
8	Niko084 	45,956	7,884	53,840
9	El_Fiendo 	45,110	5,904	51,014
10	MetalTom 	43,532	3,908	47,440
11	Beertintedgoggles 	34,485	5,237	39,722
12	newtekie1 	34,096	3,908	38,004
13	dank1983man420 	32,573	2,118	34,691
14	Dustyshiv 	28,451	5,359	33,810
15	thebluebumblebee 	23,250	2,188	25,438
16	CamelJock 	20,537	3,952	24,489
17	theonedub 	19,676	3,840	23,516
18	NastyHabits 	20,907	988	21,895
19	111frodon 	14,097	1,761	15,858
20	sneekypeet 	13,208	1,280	14,488

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 100 
*Niko084* passes *9,500,000* 
*SpeedsticK* passes 450,000 


Congratulations *Niko084* on passing 9.5 million. 


*Members Joining Today*
*D4S4* joins as new

Welcome to the team *D4S4*. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 13, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






TeXBill returns with an outstanding 212K performance that gives him a real big piece of cherry pie. 
We had three other folders with 100K+ that included Oily (108K), Buck (107K) & bogmali (107K). 
MStenholm just missed with 98K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	187,906	24,513	212,419
2	Oily_17 	101,760	6,631	108,391
3	Buck_Nasty 	95,518	12,188	107,706
4	bogmali 	89,489	12,722	102,211
5	MStenholm 	98,017	900	98,917
6	msgclb 	64,574	9,787	74,361
7	hertz9753 	58,815	6,600	65,415
8	El_Fiendo 	50,689	12,860	63,549
9	Niko084 	43,464	5,256	48,720
10	dank1983man420 	39,396	6,162	45,558
11	Beertintedgoggles 	34,128	6,025	40,153
12	newtekie1 	35,912	3,908	39,820
13	MetalTom 	35,444	3,840	39,284
14	CamelJock 	31,122	5,434	36,556
15	Dustyshiv 	27,713	4,772	32,485
16	thebluebumblebee 	24,292	3,536	27,828
17	theonedub 	18,668	2,628	21,296
18	111frodon 	16,962	2,248	19,210
19	NastyHabits 	12,000	3,305	15,305
20	sneekypeet 	11,724	1,348	13,072

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Abhishek_S* passes 7,000 
*CamelJock* passes *6,500,000* 
*D4S4* passes 500 


*CamelJock* congrats on your 6.5 million. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 14, 2011)

Power went out in my apartment for 6 hours yesterday.  Grr!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 14, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







TeXBill just misses 200K by the slimiest of margins but still takes cherry. 
Tonight we had four other 100K+ folders that included Oily (185K), hertz (159K), Buck (109K) & bogmali (100K). 
Also MStenholm just missed with 97K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	180,383	19,496	199,879
2	Oily_17 	181,690	3,324	185,014
3	hertz9753 	151,790	8,084	159,874
4	Buck_Nasty 	91,089	18,572	109,661
5	bogmali 	85,795	15,028	100,823
6	MStenholm 	97,574	0	97,574
7	msgclb 	79,011	8,018	87,029
8	111frodon 	82,369	2,835	85,204
9	El_Fiendo 	52,656	1,937	54,593
10	dank1983man420 	40,409	3,934	44,343
11	newtekie1 	36,039	5,324	41,363
12	MetalTom 	38,004	0	38,004
13	Beertintedgoggles 	32,889	4,924	37,813
14	Niko084 	31,740	3,976	35,716
15	Dustyshiv 	28,182	5,770	33,952
16	CamelJock 	28,745	3,458	32,203
17	thebluebumblebee 	24,457	2,069	26,526
18	NastyHabits 	23,735	1,482	25,217
19	theonedub 	19,744	2,628	22,372
20	xbonez 	13,275	1,935	15,210

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Abhishek_S* passed 9,000 
*D4S4* passed 1,000 
*TeXBill* passed *40,000,000* 


Wow! Congratulations *TeXBill* on your incredible 40 million. 


And now the certificates. 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 15, 2011)

Big Congrat's to Texbill for his amazing 40 million points!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats Bill!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






TeXBill retains the cherry tonight with a 189K performance. 
We had two other 100K+ folders that include Oily (102K) & msgclb (101K). 
We had a trio that came in with 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	164,698	24,687	189,385
2	Oily_17 	101,881	988	102,869
3	msgclb 	88,020	13,027	101,047
4	Buck_Nasty 	79,827	16,069	95,896
5	MStenholm 	95,878	0	95,878
6	bogmali 	77,175	14,973	92,148
7	hertz9753 	79,398	9,003	88,401
8	El_Fiendo 	50,454	11,461	61,915
9	dank1983man420 	41,786	4,461	46,247
10	MetalTom 	35,512	5,188	40,700
11	newtekie1 	33,741	3,908	37,649
12	Dustyshiv 	31,989	4,525	36,514
13	Beertintedgoggles 	31,987	3,869	35,856
14	Niko084 	23,380	5,188	28,568
15	CamelJock 	24,700	3,458	28,158
16	thebluebumblebee 	22,534	2,762	25,296
17	111frodon 	19,645	0	19,645
18	theonedub 	17,973	1,348	19,321
19	NastyHabits 	13,901	1,976	15,877
20	sneekypeet 	11,656	1,280	12,936

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passed 3,500,000 


Congrats *MetalTom* on passing 3.5 million. 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 16, 2011)

Well,  I hit top 15,  just folding on my 2 dedicated boxes.  All the while gaming my brains out on my main box,  and not feeling guilty about it!  Also sorted out a weird issue where I had to disconnect the router when ever I wanted to fly my sim online,  so no access for folding boxes.  Required a signal reduction adapter... long story.  Thanks [H]@RD5TUFF,  Hertz and mlee49 for helping me with this rather massive upgrade for a broke person...!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice farm you have assembled there Pete! Keep up the great work.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 16, 2011)

Heheh,  thanks Buck!  I know,  it's small and cute,  but I worked hard to build it.  Hopefully I will add to it sometime in the future.  Been putting off needed upgrades for my main build,  so have to work on that for awhile now.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






TeXBill has a 208K day to take the cherry. 
Besides TeXBill we had five more 100K+ folders that include MStenholm (186K), hertz (163K), Oily (118K), msgclb (113K) & bogmali (102K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	188,658	19,895	208,553
2	MStenholm 	186,265	0	186,265
3	hertz9753 	154,039	9,492	163,531
4	Oily_17 	112,109	6,584	118,693
5	msgclb 	103,190	10,646	113,836
6	bogmali 	89,959	12,518	102,477
7	Buck_Nasty 	71,177	12,169	83,346
8	El_Fiendo 	56,286	11,935	68,221
9	dank1983man420 	36,908	2,696	39,604
10	Beertintedgoggles 	31,056	4,593	35,649
11	Dustyshiv 	32,381	3,177	35,558
12	newtekie1 	29,316	1,348	30,664
13	CamelJock 	25,194	3,952	29,146
14	NastyHabits 	27,154	988	28,142
15	MetalTom 	23,516	3,908	27,424
16	Niko084 	23,720	1,280	25,000
17	Sinzia 	21,434	0	21,434
18	thebluebumblebee 	19,038	1,976	21,014
19	xbonez 	13,174	1,935	15,109
20	theonedub 	13,140	1,348	14,488

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MStenholm* passed *18,000,000* 

*MStenholm* congratulations on passing 18 million. 


And now the certificates. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






TeXBill almost matched his performance yesterday with 209K day to retain the cherry. 
Tonight we had three more 100K+ folders that include Oily (113K), msgclb (111K) & bogmali (105K). 
We also had Buck & MStenholm with 99K and 98K respectively. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	180,519	28,669	209,188
2	Oily_17 	107,083	6,625	113,708
3	msgclb 	95,382	15,872	111,254
4	bogmali 	91,978	13,484	105,462
5	Buck_Nasty 	90,554	9,059	99,613
6	MStenholm 	97,635	1,059	98,694
7	hertz9753 	76,078	9,207	85,285
8	111frodon 	9,436	64,543	73,979
9	El_Fiendo 	52,150	7,774	59,924
10	MetalTom 	39,488	7,884	47,372
11	Dustyshiv 	33,398	5,231	38,629
12	dank1983man420 	33,321	4,770	38,091
13	Beertintedgoggles 	31,618	4,006	35,624
14	Niko084 	27,492	1,280	28,772
15	CamelJock 	24,206	3,458	27,664
16	thebluebumblebee 	22,850	3,843	26,693
17	Sinzia 	20,234	2,696	22,930
18	xbonez 	14,658	1,037	15,695
19	newtekie1 	13,004	1,348	14,352
20	theonedub 	11,724	2,628	14,352

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Abhishek_S* passes 10,000 
*Sinzia* passes 600,000 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






We have a new pack leader!
Tonight bogmali must have all his rigs running flawlessly as he takes a nice slice of cherry with a 311K performance. 
Both Buck & TeXBill break the 200K barrier with 233K and 214K. 
We had three others at 100K+ that include hertz (161K), msgclb (151K) & Oily (117K). 
MStenholm came in with 96K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	231,979	79,478	311,457
2	Buck_Nasty 	223,622	10,165	233,787
3	TeXBill 	183,005	31,908	214,913
4	hertz9753 	154,971	6,639	161,610
5	msgclb 	145,833	5,390	151,223
6	Oily_17 	111,124	6,049	117,173
7	MStenholm 	96,118	0	96,118
8	El_Fiendo 	58,057	8,028	66,085
9	MetalTom 	42,388	1,348	43,736
10	dank1983man420 	31,216	4,183	35,399
11	Beertintedgoggles 	29,926	5,087	35,013
12	Dustyshiv 	29,076	2,471	31,547
13	Niko084 	25,000	2,628	27,628
14	thebluebumblebee 	22,224	3,911	26,135
15	CamelJock 	22,230	3,458	25,688
16	newtekie1 	18,700	1,348	20,048
17	[H] 	12,015	2,696	14,711
18	sneekypeet 	11,724	2,696	14,420
19	theonedub 	11,860	1,280	13,140
20	111frodon 	10,784	1,348	12,132

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*TechPowerup!* passes *700,000,000* 
*Jizzler* passes *1,900,000* 
*sigh* passes 5,000 
*theonedub* passes *9,000,000* 


Congrats *TechPowerup!* members for all that you have contributed to our *700 million*. 
*theonedub* congratulation for your *9 million*. 
Congrats *Jizzler* on passing *1.9 million*. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners. Looks like 1 billion points is right around the corner!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 19, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight TeXBill takes the cherry with a 213K performance. 
Our four other 100K+ folders include bogmali (168K), Buck (154K), msgclb (108K) & Oily (105K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	187,478	26,121	213,599
2	bogmali 	93,698	75,019	168,717
3	Buck_Nasty 	143,832	10,681	154,513
4	msgclb 	101,843	6,672	108,515
5	Oily_17 	98,196	7,787	105,983
6	El_Fiendo 	54,283	11,909	66,192
7	hertz9753 	57,596	6,326	63,922
8	dank1983man420 	35,130	4,457	39,587
9	MetalTom 	34,164	5,256	39,420
10	Beertintedgoggles 	32,875	3,953	36,828
11	CamelJock 	24,700	3,458	28,158
12	Niko084 	23,788	2,696	26,484
13	thebluebumblebee 	21,659	1,932	23,591
14	newtekie1 	14,556	3,108	17,664
15	Dustyshiv 	14,312	2,471	16,783
16	111frodon 	14,828	1,348	16,176
17	theonedub 	11,724	2,628	14,352
18	sneekypeet 	11,724	1,280	13,004
19	PVTCaboose1337 	10,444	1,348	11,792
20	xbonez 	11,649	0	11,649

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 2,000 
*magmadiver* passes 3,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*magmadiver* joins as new

Welcome to the team *magmadiver*. 


And now the certificates. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 20, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






TeXBill retains the cherry tonight with a 216K performance. 
We had four other 100K+ folders include Buck (159K), hertz (148K), bogmali (119K) & msgclb (111K). 
Also frodon has a 91K day. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	190,292	26,289	216,581
2	Buck_Nasty 	151,579	7,848	159,427
3	hertz9753 	137,113	11,378	148,491
4	bogmali 	104,499	14,714	119,213
5	msgclb 	102,327	9,096	111,423
6	111frodon 	87,655	4,044	91,699
7	El_Fiendo 	57,831	8,027	65,858
8	MetalTom 	43,464	0	43,464
9	Oily_17 	35,731	6,760	42,491
10	Beertintedgoggles 	34,703	5,435	40,138
11	magmadiver 	36,343	2,563	38,906
12	dank1983man420 	31,867	4,044	35,911
13	CamelJock 	23,712	3,458	27,170
14	Niko084 	23,652	1,348	25,000
15	Dustyshiv 	18,864	5,496	24,360
16	newtekie1 	14,488	1,348	15,836
17	theonedub 	11,792	1,348	13,140
18	PVTCaboose1337 	10,444	1,348	11,792
19	sneekypeet 	10,308	1,280	11,588
20	hat 	9,479	1,482	10,961

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*magmadiver* passes 40,000 
*msgclb* passes *50,000,000* 
*PVTCaboose1337* passes 1,500,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 90,000 


Maybe I should change my username to *medicare* as I passed 50 million on my way to 65. 


And now the certificates. 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats to all the stoners, especialy msgclb's 50 MILLION.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats stoners.  Who is this msgclb?


----------



## msgclb (Apr 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 21, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight bogmali came out on top of a trio of 200K+ folders for the cherry with a 246K performance. 
The other two were TeXBill (214K) & Buck (206K). 
The only other 100K+ folder was Oily (187K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	240,020	6,740	246,760
2	TeXBill 	181,199	32,928	214,127
3	Buck_Nasty 	130,343	75,710	206,053
4	Oily_17 	180,911	7,029	187,940
5	msgclb 	78,302	8,310	86,612
6	hertz9753 	67,763	12,428	80,191
7	El_Fiendo 	46,323	5,300	51,623
8	Beertintedgoggles 	38,667	6,019	44,686
9	MetalTom 	36,588	8,020	44,608
10	magmadiver 	39,967	2,188	42,155
11	CamelJock 	32,697	4,940	37,637
12	dank1983man420 	25,228	6,162	31,390
13	Dustyshiv 	26,032	2,974	29,006
14	Niko084 	18,532	2,628	21,160
15	111frodon 	14,828	2,696	17,524
16	newtekie1 	14,770	2,628	17,398
17	sneekypeet 	11,996	2,696	14,692
18	theonedub 	11,928	1,348	13,276
19	[H] 	5,024	5,116	10,140
20	hat 	8,892	988	9,880

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passes *80,000,000* 
*DM3K* passes 300,000 
*magmadiver* passes 80,000 
*Ross211* passes 500,000 
*toastman2004* passes 800,000 


Tonight we have *bogmali* passing *80 million*  on his way up the top 100 chart. 


*And now the certificates.* 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats to all the Stoners. Looks like Bogmali will be the 1st to 100 Million, but I will make sure he does not slack at all in the process. *Congrats on your hard earned 80 Mil my friend!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats to all the stoners, especialy Bogmali's 80 MILLION.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight TeXBill is our top folder with a 214K performance. 
Our other 100K+ folders were hertz (165K) & bogmali (149K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	190,876	23,617	214,493
2	hertz9753 	156,205	9,356	165,561
3	bogmali 	141,330	8,020	149,350
4	msgclb 	71,594	8,785	80,379
5	Buck_Nasty 	53,288	8,216	61,504
6	El_Fiendo 	49,698	2,118	51,816
7	MetalTom 	43,736	3,976	47,712
8	Beertintedgoggles 	40,776	6,261	47,037
9	CamelJock 	38,955	6,354	45,309
10	magmadiver 	32,459	8,090	40,549
11	dank1983man420 	36,992	3,113	40,105
12	Dustyshiv 	33,712	4,578	38,290
13	Oily_17 	27,376	3,109	30,485
14	Niko084 	18,328	2,628	20,956
15	111frodon 	18,872	0	18,872
16	Qu4k3r 	16,176	2,696	18,872
17	[H] 	16,331	2,322	18,653
18	xbonez 	15,118	1,935	17,053
19	theonedub 	11,860	2,628	14,488
20	thebluebumblebee 	11,514	2,661	14,175

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*magmadiver* passes 100,000 

*magmadiver* now that you've passed *100K* you can now obtain your folding badge. 


*And now the certificates.* 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight I got that cherry with a big spike in my output of 288K points to best TeXBill that came in with 214K. 
We also had another pair 100K+ folders in Buck (144K) & bogmali (120K) along with Oily at 90K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	278,454	10,142	288,596
2	TeXBill 	188,012	26,074	214,086
3	Buck_Nasty 	69,062	75,281	144,343
4	bogmali 	112,681	7,884	120,565
5	Oily_17 	89,335	1,348	90,683
6	hertz9753 	74,543	9,064	83,607
7	magmadiver 	68,780	8,640	77,420
8	MetalTom 	45,684	5,324	51,008
9	Beertintedgoggles 	39,013	9,121	48,134
10	El_Fiendo 	38,461	7,048	45,509
11	dank1983man420 	36,939	5,531	42,470
12	KieX 	37,267	1,348	38,615
13	Dustyshiv 	32,107	4,172	36,279
14	newtekie1 	28,772	6,553	35,325
15	CamelJock 	27,759	3,627	31,386
16	[H] 	23,562	2,696	26,258
17	thebluebumblebee 	23,468	1,487	24,955
18	Niko084 	18,464	1,348	19,812
19	sneekypeet 	11,724	2,560	14,284
20	theonedub 	11,860	1,280	13,140

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Beertintedgoggles* passes *11,000,000* 
*magmadiver* passes 150,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 500,000 

Congrats *Beertintedgoggles* on passing *11 million*.  


*And now the certificates.* 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow,  can't believe I actually broke top 10 the other day.  I'll have to try that again some time!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight bogmali got the cherry with 270K points to best TeXBill that put up 211K points. 
We again had another pair 100K+ folders but this time it was hertz (163K) & Buck (148K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	191,075	79,579	270,654
2	TeXBill 	187,740	23,436	211,176
3	hertz9753 	154,163	9,327	163,490
4	Buck_Nasty 	135,615	12,869	148,484
5	Oily_17 	81,905	1,348	83,253
6	magmadiver 	74,558	6,811	81,369
7	msgclb 	67,339	10,965	78,304
8	El_Fiendo 	51,904	2,074	53,978
9	MetalTom 	44,200	6,536	50,736
10	Beertintedgoggles 	38,882	6,895	45,777
11	dank1983man420 	36,546	4,270	40,816
12	newtekie1 	31,808	5,256	37,064
13	Dustyshiv 	29,403	3,819	33,222
14	CamelJock 	26,723	3,561	30,284
15	thebluebumblebee 	24,720	2,525	27,245
16	111frodon 	22,916	4,044	26,960
17	[H] 	23,497	1,348	24,845
18	Niko084 	19,744	1,348	21,092
19	4x4n 	13,932	5,286	19,218
20	theonedub 	11,860	1,280	13,140

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*KieX* passes *4,500,000* 
*magmadiver* passes 250,000 

Congratulations *KieX* on passing *4.5 million*.  


*And now the certificates.* 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






TeXBill took the cherry tonight with a 217K performance. 
Our other 100K+ folders included Buck (144K), bogmali (126K) & msgclb (125K). 
We also had hertz & magmadiver break 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	187,291	29,974	217,265
2	Buck_Nasty 	62,604	82,074	144,678
3	bogmali 	50,816	76,028	126,844
4	msgclb 	112,587	12,586	125,173
5	hertz9753 	77,456	14,914	92,370
6	magmadiver 	82,649	7,729	90,378
7	KieX 	10,716	68,976	79,692
8	MetalTom 	43,056	7,748	50,804
9	Beertintedgoggles 	42,374	7,473	49,847
10	newtekie1 	34,667	6,468	41,135
11	dank1983man420 	35,193	5,844	41,037
12	Dustyshiv 	28,345	4,871	33,216
13	CamelJock 	25,813	4,660	30,473
14	thebluebumblebee 	25,492	3,325	28,817
15	111frodon 	24,264	4,044	28,308
16	4x4n 	21,393	5,236	26,629
17	Niko084 	19,540	3,908	23,448
18	El_Fiendo 	14,703	2,661	17,364
19	xbonez 	14,025	1,701	15,726
20	[H] 	13,334	1,348	14,682

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passed *7,000,000* 
*BraveSoul* passed *1,700,000* 
*magmadiver* passed 350,000 


Congrats *111frodon* on passing *7 million* & *BraveSoul* on passing *1.7 million*.  


*And now the certificates.* 

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight I held on to take the cherry with 232K points to overcome Buck's 213K performance. 
Our other 100K+ folders included TeXBill (178K), hertz (166K) & bogmali (136K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	219,875	13,000	232,875
2	Buck_Nasty 	204,622	9,366	213,988
3	TeXBill 	156,425	21,979	178,404
4	hertz9753 	153,430	12,951	166,381
5	bogmali 	128,076	7,952	136,028
6	111frodon 	86,809	2,696	89,505
7	Oily_17 	81,058	1,348	82,406
8	magmadiver 	73,863	6,978	80,841
9	KieX 	77,533	1,348	78,881
10	MetalTom 	43,260	6,604	49,864
11	Beertintedgoggles 	38,705	5,772	44,477
12	newtekie1 	33,177	2,696	35,873
13	Dustyshiv 	29,674	4,322	33,996
14	dank1983man420 	27,755	4,929	32,684
15	thebluebumblebee 	29,220	2,824	32,044
16	CamelJock 	27,758	3,640	31,398
17	El_Fiendo 	20,118	2,824	22,942
18	Niko084 	17,048	1,280	18,328
19	sneekypeet 	11,656	2,696	14,352
20	theonedub 	11,860	1,348	13,208

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*4x4n* passed *1,300,000* 
*bpgt64* passed 60,000 
*klva80* passed 3,000 
*magmadiver* passed 450,000 
*MetalTom* passed *4,000,000* 
*Mindweaver* passed 900,000 
*TheGrapist* passed 20,000 
*xvi* passed 200,000 

Tonight we have *MetalTom* passing *4 million* & *4x4n* passing *1.3 million*. Congratulations to both.  


*Members Joining Today*
*Jkiller295* joins as new 
Welcome to the team *Jkiller295*. 

It looks like *klva80* last folding with us in Nov 2008. Welcome back. 


*And now the certificates.* 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Congratulations all.




Thanks msgclb! I'm going to try and crank things up to break 1 million before the challenge!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight I knew that I had a big final update but would that be enough! 
Yes, I surged back to take the cherry with 215K points to overcome bogmali's 206K performance. 
Our only other 100K+ folder tonight was TeXBill (187K). 
Look who got that 10th spot. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	136,969	78,069	215,038
2	bogmali 	198,932	8,020	206,952
3	TeXBill 	161,071	26,818	187,889
4	El_Fiendo 	85,193	3,444	88,637
5	Buck_Nasty 	77,364	10,814	88,178
6	hertz9753 	71,164	12,981	84,145
7	magmadiver 	65,377	16,427	81,804
8	Beertintedgoggles 	42,105	5,538	47,643
9	MetalTom 	40,536	3,908	44,444
10	CamelJock 	33,869	5,088	38,957
11	dank1983man420 	26,112	4,814	30,926
12	Dustyshiv 	28,497	2,407	30,904
13	111frodon 	24,060	5,392	29,452
14	thebluebumblebee 	26,845	2,250	29,095
15	newtekie1 	20,967	1,348	22,315
16	Niko084 	20,465	1,280	21,745
17	theonedub 	11,928	2,560	14,488
18	hat 	10,546	2,074	12,620
19	4x4n 	10,028	1,935	11,963
20	PVTCaboose1337 	9,300	2,628	11,928

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Dustyshiv* passed *15,000,000* 
*Jkiller295* passed 200 
*klva80* passed 4,000 
*magmadiver* passed 500,000 
*thebluebumblebee* passed *7,500,000* 


Tonight *Dustyshiv* leads our stoners as he passes *15 million*. 
We also have *thebluebumblebee* passing *7.5 million*.  


*And now the certificates.* 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice stones there Dusty and TBBB


----------



## hat (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, what? When did I get in the top 20 producers?


----------



## dustyshiv (Apr 28, 2011)

15 Mill is a great milestone for me!! Lookin forward to reach more milestones!! CP....u know how u contributed buddy!!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I had a big final update that gave me the cherry by a mere 1,812 points. 
So tonight msgclb had 228K points and Buck had 226K points. 
Also tonight TeXBill had 191K and hertz 165K. 
Just missing 100K+ was MStenholm at 94K. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	145,612	82,479	228,091
2	Buck_Nasty 	211,039	15,240	226,279
3	TeXBill 	154,325	36,993	191,318
4	hertz9753 	152,371	13,533	165,904
5	MStenholm 	93,087	1,037	94,124
6	El_Fiendo 	78,007	1,370	79,377
7	bogmali 	57,148	9,013	66,161
8	magmadiver 	46,314	3,049	49,363
9	Beertintedgoggles 	41,844	6,641	48,485
10	MetalTom 	35,648	0	35,648
11	111frodon 	31,004	4,044	35,048
12	thebluebumblebee 	24,064	9,801	33,865
13	Dustyshiv 	23,098	4,322	27,420
14	dank1983man420 	22,561	3,466	26,027
15	Niko084 	19,540	2,560	22,100
16	Oily_17 	15,982	2,248	18,230
17	CamelJock 	13,757	4,148	17,905
18	4x4n 	11,651	1,798	13,449
19	theonedub 	11,792	1,280	13,072
20	sneekypeet 	11,792	1,280	13,072

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 950,000 
*klva80* passes 5,000 
*magmadiver* passes 550,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 550,000 


*And now the certificates.* 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight bogmali has a 270K performance for a big piece of cherry pie while TeXbill has a mere 208K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were MStenholm (187K), msgclb (169K) & Buck (148K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	bogmali 	190,531	80,318	270,849
2	TeXBill 	185,909	22,485	208,394
3	MStenholm 	187,168	0	187,168
4	msgclb 	156,774	12,447	169,221
5	Buck_Nasty 	142,109	6,705	148,814
6	111frodon 	84,315	5,392	89,707
7	hertz9753 	70,963	11,875	82,838
8	4x4n 	73,913	587	74,500
9	MetalTom 	44,676	6,536	51,212
10	Beertintedgoggles 	41,685	6,712	48,397
11	magmadiver 	42,058	2,628	44,686
12	Oily_17 	29,935	5,589	35,524
13	dank1983man420 	30,938	4,086	35,024
14	thebluebumblebee 	27,406	3,491	30,897
15	CamelJock 	26,062	3,835	29,897
16	Dustyshiv 	21,842	3,709	25,551
17	Niko084 	16,980	1,348	18,328
18	hat 	13,717	1,624	15,341
19	sneekypeet 	13,072	1,280	14,352
20	theonedub 	11,928	1,280	13,208

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*4x4n* passes *1,400,000* 
*CamelJock* passes *7,000,000* 
*D4S4* passes 3,000 
*horik* passes 4,000 
*Jkiller295* passes 500 
*klva80* passes 7,000 
*magmadiver* passes 600,000 
*PVTCaboose1337* passes *1,600,000* 


Congrats *CamelJock* on your *7 million*. 
We also have *PVTCaboose1337* & *4x4n* working towards their next million. 


*And now the certificates.* 










































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight TeXBill takes the cherry with 169K points. 
Not far behind was hertz with 163K followed by bogmali (132K), msgclb (117) & Oily (105K). 
El Fiendo trailed the above group with 92K. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	157,238	12,132	169,370
2	hertz9753 	150,070	13,710	163,780
3	bogmali 	123,384	9,368	132,752
4	msgclb 	113,069	4,495	117,564
5	Oily_17 	99,363	6,411	105,774
6	El_Fiendo 	90,627	2,074	92,701
7	Buck_Nasty 	80,300	8,093	88,393
8	Beertintedgoggles 	39,880	4,739	44,619
9	MetalTom 	35,144	1,348	36,492
10	magmadiver 	33,048	2,560	35,608
11	Dustyshiv 	29,977	3,775	33,752
12	dank1983man420 	28,796	4,770	33,566
13	111frodon 	26,960	5,392	32,352
14	thebluebumblebee 	28,729	2,352	31,081
15	CamelJock 	25,634	4,148	29,782
16	Niko084 	15,632	2,628	18,260
17	hat 	13,301	2,948	16,249
18	theonedub 	11,860	2,560	14,420
19	Mindweaver 	11,874	1,867	13,741
20	sneekypeet 	11,996	1,348	13,344

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bpgt64* passes 70,000 
*klva80* passes 9,000 
*magmadiver* passes 650,000 
*twilyth* passes 40,000 


*And now the certificates.* 






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I though my final update would be about 7K but to my surprise a bigadv WU sneeked in. 
So tonight I got the cherry with a 264K performance. 
TeXBill led our other 100K+ folders with 196K followed by Buck (163K) & MStenholm (101K). 
Finally hertz had a 92K day. 

*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	msgclb 	184,953	79,659	264,612
2	TeXBill 	168,976	27,914	196,890
3	Buck_Nasty 	146,133	17,012	163,145
4	MStenholm 	100,546	1,037	101,583
5	hertz9753 	83,685	8,858	92,543
6	El_Fiendo 	76,670	1,037	77,707
7	bogmali 	61,177	7,952	69,129
8	Beertintedgoggles 	42,991	5,635	48,626
9	Dustyshiv 	32,355	4,993	37,348
10	MetalTom 	37,200	0	37,200
11	111frodon 	29,656	4,044	33,700
12	dank1983man420 	27,941	4,907	32,848
13	thebluebumblebee 	26,640	5,283	31,923
14	CamelJock 	26,649	3,561	30,210
15	magmadiver 	26,699	3,198	29,897
16	Oily_17 	19,822	3,485	23,307
17	Mindweaver 	15,352	3,283	18,635
18	hat 	15,575	1,487	17,062
19	vanyots 	14,993	1,511	16,504
20	Niko084 	13,140	2,560	15,700

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bpgt64* passes 80,000 
*Sapetto* passes 25,000 


*And now the certificates.* 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight TeXBill took the cherry with a 213K performance that was just enough to overcome bogmali's 211K. 
In all we had seven 100K+ folders tonight that also included MStenholm (186K), hertz (169K), Buck (169K), frodon (104K) & msgclb (102K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	177,006	36,281	213,287
2	bogmali 	138,235	73,493	211,728
3	MStenholm 	186,933	0	186,933
4	hertz9753 	160,258	9,483	169,741
5	Buck_Nasty 	154,957	14,584	169,541
6	111frodon 	100,908	4,044	104,952
7	msgclb 	91,770	10,293	102,063
8	El_Fiendo 	6,526	73,577	80,103
9	Beertintedgoggles 	41,130	7,162	48,292
10	Oily_17 	36,784	2,371	39,155
11	MetalTom 	31,604	6,536	38,140
12	Dustyshiv 	31,503	4,269	35,772
13	dank1983man420 	30,770	3,091	33,861
14	CamelJock 	25,867	4,011	29,878
15	thebluebumblebee 	22,396	1,574	23,970
16	4x4n 	18,153	0	18,153
17	Mindweaver 	15,666	1,730	17,396
18	Niko084 	15,700	1,280	16,980
19	hat 	14,259	2,211	16,470
20	xbonez 	11,988	2,135	14,123

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bpgt64* passes 90,000 
*klva80* passes 10,000 
*magmadiver* passes 700,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 950,000 
*option350z* passes 30,000 


*Mindweaver* your 1 million is getting close. 


*And now the certificates.* 



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have nearly the same result as yesterday with TeXBill taking the cherry with a 216K performance over bogmali's 206K. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were Buck (174K), Oily (163K) & msgclb (129K). 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	TeXBill 	187,565	28,977	216,542
2	bogmali 	193,917	12,785	206,702
3	Buck_Nasty 	160,225	14,025	174,250
4	Oily_17 	163,408	0	163,408
5	msgclb 	123,072	6,903	129,975
6	hertz9753 	64,572	9,170	73,742
7	Beertintedgoggles 	40,896	5,498	46,394
8	MetalTom 	30,256	7,393	37,649
9	111frodon 	31,929	4,956	36,885
10	CamelJock 	27,226	4,333	31,559
11	thebluebumblebee 	28,005	3,422	31,427
12	Dustyshiv 	21,066	1,999	23,065
13	Niko084 	15,632	2,628	18,260
14	Mindweaver 	16,145	1,867	18,012
15	hat 	15,281	1,624	16,905
16	dank1983man420 	14,517	1,935	16,452
17	xbonez 	14,097	587	14,684
18	theonedub 	12,704	1,280	13,984
19	vanyots 	12,783	450	13,233
20	sneekypeet 	11,724	0	11,724

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bpgt64* passes *100,000* 
*Buck_Nasty* passes *85,000,000* 
*mdnelson09* passes 100 
*Niko084* passes *10,000,000* 
*vanyots* passes 1,700,000 


*Members Joining Today*
mdnelson09 joins as new

Welcome to the team *mdnelson09*. 

First congrats to *Buck_Nasty* for surpassing *85 million*. 
Then it's *Niko084* that has passed 10 million and *vanyots* passing 1.7 million. 
Finally, congratulations to *bpgt64* for your first 100K and your folding badge. 


*And now the certificates.* 



























Congratulations all. 

****
I had a problem tonight that for awhile when I pressed the 'n' key I got a 'm'.
After about ten minutes I noticed something stuck in the keyboard. It was a little bug.
****


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2011)

Grats to all..............Great stones there BUCK


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight Buck edged out ChimPowerUp for the cherry by 213K to 203K. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were TeXBill (189K), MStenholm (176K), hertz (144K) & msgclb (119K). 

I invite all of you to switch to ChimPowerUp for the next 10 days including both ChimpPowerUp and Anonymous.


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	Buck_Nasty 	211,957	1,487	213,444
2	ChimPowerUp 	91,470	112,162	203,632
3	TeXBill 	170,149	19,114	189,263
4	MStenholm 	176,373	0	176,373
5	hertz9753 	138,657	6,236	144,893
6	msgclb 	119,821	0	119,821
7	bogmali 	67,509	3,976	71,485
8	Beertintedgoggles 	42,246	5,485	47,731
9	MetalTom 	42,973	0	42,973
10	111frodon 	31,929	4,956	36,885
11	CamelJock 	24,979	3,385	28,364
12	thebluebumblebee 	21,859	6,101	27,960
13	dank1983man420 	20,568	2,273	22,841
14	Mindweaver 	15,467	3,215	18,682
15	Dustyshiv 	13,692	3,120	16,812
16	hat 	15,070	1,487	16,557
17	ChimpPowerUp 	14,499	925	15,424
18	Niko084 	14,120	1,280	15,400
19	theonedub 	11,724	2,696	14,420
20	sneekypeet 	11,724	2,696	14,420

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*berwick53* passes 3,000 
ChimpPowerUp passes 10,000
*DaC* passes 1,000 
*Enrgy* passes 3,000 
*mdnelson09* passes 200 
*nat327* passes 1,000 
*T-Bob* passes 1,400,000 

*Members Joining Today*
ChimpPowerUp joins as new
Enrgy joins as new 
nat327 joins as new 

Welcome to the team *Enrgy* & *nat327*. 


*And now the certificates.* 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2011)

Welcome ChimPowerUp


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2011)

ChimpPowerUp was me.


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> ChimpPowerUp was me.


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> ChimpPowerUp was me.


LOL, I know your just trying to keep this interesting, right?

Watch out, the powerhouse known as ChimPowerUp is on the loose now!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> ChimpPowerUp was me.



Someone is still using it.  And they got a 925!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Someone is still using it.  And they got a 925!


I found out that my SMP2 client was under "ChimPoweUp". Fixed now after dumping 2 work units under the wrong name!.


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2011)

Ditto to post #3291


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I found out that my SMP2 client was under "ChimPoweUp". Fixed now after dumping 2 work units under the wrong name!.



Very interesting. Lucky that it was only a SMP2 client.


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I found out that my SMP2 client was under "ChimPoweUp". Fixed now after dumping 2 work units under the wrong name!.






Hertz-you have been cleared


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2011)

The rig I messed up with was my w3570 that took up to 3.6 and switched over to -bigadv for the CC.  At least I'm not the only one that messed up.


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






In the last 24 hours our team contributed over 1 million points to ChimPowerUp.  
During that time the challenge has been running 9 hours and has received 517K of those points. 

It's not to late to switch your clients to ChimPowerUp. 


*Our Top 20*



Rank Team	User Name	9 pm Points Today	Last  Update Today	Total Points Today
1	ChimPowerUp 	779,258	282,906	1,062,164
2	111frodon 	101,328	1,348	102,676
3	El_Fiendo 	72,777	0	72,777
4	Beertintedgoggles 	43,573	5,348	48,921
5	Dustyshiv 	20,730	5,907	26,637
6	CamelJock 	21,252	0	21,252
7	thebluebumblebee 	18,459	0	18,459
8	dank1983man420 	16,750	1,624	18,374
9	Niko084 	15,836	1,348	17,184
10	MetalTom 	15,836	1,280	17,116
11	sneekypeet 	11,928	3,976	15,904
12	Mindweaver 	14,997	0	14,997
13	vanyots 	12,680	2,223	14,903
14	TeXBill 	12,575	0	12,575
15	newtekie1 	7,884	2,628	10,512
16	[H] 	8,741	1,280	10,021
17	hat 	9,275	0	9,275
18	DanMiner 	8,023	1,156	9,179
19	bpgt64 	7,748	1,348	9,096
20	ChimpPowerUp 	8,020	0	8,020

Congratulations to all pie club members. 








*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 7,500,000 
ChimpPowerUp passes 20,000
*DaC* passes 3,000 
*Enrgy* passes 4,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 1,000,000 
*nat327* passes 5,000 
*twilyth* passes 50,000 


A million here, a million there and 1 million for *Mindweaver*. Congrats. 


*And now the certificates.* 
































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2011)

ChimPowerUp

Why didn't I just copy and paste it?  Seems so simply now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

It's a giant red Pac-man!


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

El Fiendo-I know you're lurking bro and you can see this, it's not too late to switch to CC user name. Every little bit helps


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2011)

bogmali said:


> El Fiendo-I know you're lurking bro and you can see this, it's not too late to switch to CC user name. Every little bit helps



Lol, I set my clients to -oneunit on May 4th and there was a bit of a holdover for points I guess. I switched over (see the Chimp 2011 Challenge thread) I'm now putting roughly 100k PPD into it as I brought my third rig back online for it.


Also, you suck. (One for old time's sake)


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Also, you suck. (One for old time's sake)




That's more like it

Welcome back


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2011)

I won't post an update to this thread tonight unless something unusual happens.



El Fiendo said:


> Also, thanks to the guys for the shout outs during my absence. And msgclb, my child support payments are totally in the mail, I swear it. No really, I owe you for taking care of my baby while I was busy being a deadbeat dad to my poor little Folding Pie thread.



Welcome back El Fiendo.



BUCK NASTY said:


> *Holy Cow, This is almost as big as Bin Laden's death.* Welcome back my friend!!!



When the end of the year events are recapped the two big events will be Bin Laden's death and El Fiendo leaving his safe house!!

If or when you decide to return as this thread's master let us know.

*Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 1 Stats*


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 15, 2011*

I'll start updating this thread sometime after midnight CST if I haven't forgot how to do it.
In the meantime here are some of the milestones that happened while the chip challenge was going on.

*Milestones!*
May 8, 2011 & May 7, 2011





May 9, 2011 & May 8, 2011 updated





May 10, 2011 & May 9 , 2011 updated





May 11, 2011





May 12, 2011





May 13, 2011





May 14, 2011





May 15, 2011 (as of 3rd update)






*And now the certificates.* 
No certificates.


Congratulations to all for your milestones.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2011)

It's going to be even more harder catching up to that Chimp


----------



## msgclb (May 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






In the last 24 hours our team contributed over 2.7 million points to ChimPowerUp.  
Our best day was yesterday as the team contributed over 3.9 million points. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	ChimPowerUp 	2,673,512	46,900	2,720,412
2	MetalTom 	42,796	6,672	49,468
3	msgclb 	34,411	13,163	47,574
4	hertz9753 	15,832	15,322	31,154
5	bogmali 	19,205	10,225	29,430
6	Dustyshiv 	16,524	5,396	21,920
7	TeXBill 	8,088	8,088	16,176
8	newtekie1 	11,776	3,553	15,329
9	vanyots 	10,700	0	10,700
10	CamelJock 	6,916	2,964	9,880
11	Buck_Nasty 	6,604	2,628	9,232
12	sneekypeet 	8,728	0	8,728
13	DanMiner 	7,161	1,174	8,335
14	SpeedsticK 	6,446	1,842	8,288
15	bpgt64 	6,536	1,280	7,816
16	Beertintedgoggles 	2,195	4,863	7,058
17	phoenix 	5,928	988	6,916
18	111frodon 	4,044	2,762	6,806
19	theonedub 	4,044	2,628	6,672
20	popswala 	6,317	0	6,317

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*ChimPowerUp* passes *50,000,000* 
*twilyth* passes 80,000 

If you're like me you watch *ChimPowerUp* pass El Fiendo, hertz, Oily and then TeXBill.
If the CC had lasted another 24 hours I would have been next. I still might be if we don't stop his feeding frenzy. 

*twilyth* you're getting close to getting your folding badge. Congrats. 


*And now the certificates.* 












Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2011)

Congrats ChimPowerUp!  We rocked it this year1

Congrats twilyth. 

The Chimps getting really close to you msg, maybe I'll switch back.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2011)

msgclb, I was just kidding.

I still can't believe that we produced so many points in this years CC that you almost got passed.


----------



## mstenholm (May 16, 2011)

bogmali said:


> It's going to be even more harder catching up to that Chimp



Yes, it was next in line for me two weeks ago but now I never catch it...31 mill / 355 days = + 87 k PPD....well maybe


----------



## msgclb (May 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






ChimPowerUp continued to garner the top spot as our chimp fatted up on high protein bananas.  
Returning tonight to 100K+ folding was TeXBill, hertz and msgclb. 
MStenholm had a 92K day. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	ChimPowerUp 	241,445	83,121	324,566
2	TeXBill 	150,234	20,716	170,950
3	hertz9753 	122,471	17,028	139,499
4	msgclb 	120,440	14,128	134,568
5	MStenholm 	92,084	0	92,084
6	bogmali 	74,227	10,512	84,739
7	MetalTom 	44,472	5,392	49,864
8	Dustyshiv 	30,262	17,112	47,374
9	dank1983man420 	40,372	4,891	45,263
10	111frodon 	32,352	0	32,352
11	Oily_17 	23,833	4,178	28,011
12	CamelJock 	24,370	2,964	27,334
13	Beertintedgoggles 	18,184	4,502	22,686
14	Buck_Nasty 	19,608	2,696	22,304
15	Mindweaver 	16,555	3,122	19,677
16	theonedub 	14,692	1,280	15,972
17	sneekypeet 	12,649	1,280	13,929
18	vanyots 	10,573	2,599	13,172
19	newtekie1 	10,076	2,696	12,772
20	KieX 	10,580	1,280	11,860

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bpgt64* passes 200,000 
*D4S4* passes 4,000 
*HammerON* passes 2,000 
*horik* passes 6,000 
*MStenholm* passes *19,000,000* 
*rickss69* passes 2,000 
*Yukikaze007* passes 9,000 

Tonight we could say that *MStenholm* has taken his first step towards his year long quest to catch *ChimPowerUp* as he passes 19 million.  Congrats on that first step. 


*Members Joining Today*
*rickss69* joins as new 
*Yukikaze007* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *rickss69* & *Yukikaze007*. 


*And now the certificates.* 





































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight TeXBill puts together a 200K+ day to take the cherry. 
I'm just going to ignore ChimPowerUp to see if our chimp will just go away.   
Our other 100K+ folders were hertz, Oily and msgclb followed by Buck and MStenholm at 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	175,228	28,119	203,347
2	ChimPowerUp 	150,081	7,410	157,491
3	hertz9753 	117,428	19,150	136,578
4	Oily_17 	34,345	93,133	127,478
5	msgclb 	91,995	11,210	103,205
6	Buck_Nasty 	94,270	2,628	96,898
7	MStenholm 	91,825	0	91,825
8	bogmali 	78,172	9,300	87,472
9	MetalTom 	42,252	5,120	47,372
10	dank1983man420 	39,983	4,814	44,797
11	Dustyshiv 	30,707	4,185	34,892
12	111frodon 	26,960	4,044	31,004
13	Mindweaver 	25,720	3,112	28,832
14	CamelJock 	23,712	2,964	26,676
15	Beertintedgoggles 	20,420	2,661	23,081
16	theonedub 	15,904	1,348	17,252
17	sneekypeet 	11,860	2,628	14,488
18	Yukikaze007 	11,856	1,976	13,832
19	newtekie1 	12,260	1,348	13,608
20	Niko084 	11,792	1,348	13,140

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*BinaryMage* passes 1,000 
*ChimpPowerUp* passes 30,000 
*DaC* passes 5,000 
*dank1983man420* passes *18,000,000* 
*horik* passes 8,000 
*Yukikaze007* passes 10,000 


Congratulations *dank1983man420* on your passing 18 million. 



*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight bogmali unleashes a 286K+ day for a tasty slice of cherry. 
In total we had seven 100K+ folders that included Oily (194K), TeXBill (190K), msgclb (117K), hertz (103K) and Dusty (101K). 
Ignoring ChimPowerUp had some positive results although our chimp still out folded Buck. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	279,887	6,672	286,559
2	Oily_17 	187,247	7,705	194,952
3	TeXBill 	167,017	23,414	190,431
4	msgclb 	111,761	5,614	117,375
5	hertz9753 	91,507	11,699	103,206
6	Dustyshiv 	97,272	4,596	101,868
7	111frodon 	96,335	4,044	100,379
8	ChimPowerUp 	76,013	9,973	85,986
9	Buck_Nasty 	79,328	2,560	81,888
10	MetalTom 	44,049	6,604	50,653
11	Mindweaver 	35,762	3,908	39,670
12	dank1983man420 	25,429	2,696	28,125
13	CamelJock 	24,255	3,458	27,713
14	Beertintedgoggles 	16,678	1,574	18,252
15	theonedub 	15,632	1,280	16,912
16	newtekie1 	13,157	1,280	14,437
17	sneekypeet 	11,724	1,280	13,004
18	Niko084 	11,437	1,280	12,717
19	Mike0409 	11,098	1,348	12,446
20	Yukikaze007 	10,374	1,976	12,350

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DaC* passes 6,000 
*HammerON* passes 20,000 
*magmadiver* passes 750,000 
*Mike0409* passes 30,000 
*Mindweaver* passes *1,100,000* 
*rickss69* passes 8,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 650,000 
*xrealm20* passes 1,000 
*Yukikaze007* passes 30,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*xrealm20* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *xrealm20*. 


*And now the certificates.*















































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (May 19, 2011)

Damn, who could still be folding under ChimPowerUp? 

I know it's not hertz so that leaves him out of the question


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

I have been folding under my username for a couple days now and I am a bit confused on how the points are listed in Free-DC and folding@home stats. I have two i7 970's, one states (through the FAH GPU Tracker V2) that the PPD are 53,000 on one and 47,000 on the other. I then have a i7 920 running smp's and it is listing the PPD at 17,000.
My confusion is that I have thus far only achieved 20,000 points according to the stats pages. Should I only be paying attention to the "Point" section of the client and not "PPD"?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I have been folding under my username for a couple days now and I am a bit confused on how the points are listed in Free-DC and folding@home stats. I have two i7 970's, one states (through the FAH GPU Tracker V2) that the PPD are 53,000 on one and 47,000 on the other. I then have a i7 920 running smp's and it is listing the PPD at 17,000.
> My confusion is that I have thus far only achieved 20,000 points according to the stats pages. Should I only be paying attention to the "Point" section of the client and not "PPD"?



On EOC you are at 20k for the week.  Something is wrong.  What cient are you folding with?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=4&t=50711


----------



## msgclb (May 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I have been folding under my username for a couple days now and I am a bit confused on how the points are listed in Free-DC and folding@home stats. I have two i7 970's, one states (through the FAH GPU Tracker V2) that the PPD are 53,000 on one and 47,000 on the other. I then have a i7 920 running smp's and it is listing the PPD at 17,000.
> My confusion is that I have thus far only achieved 20,000 points according to the stats pages. Should I only be paying attention to the "Point" section of the client and not "PPD"?



Give us an image of both of your Tracker V2 and anything else that could clarify your confusion.


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2011)

@Hammer, if you are folding -bigadv WU on the 970's it will take about 1.5 days to complete each WU, then you will see your points go up ~90K

Have you completed any units on them yet ? If you have, something is wrong.


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

I completed two on Tuesday evening and I switched my rigs one on Sunday and the other on Monday from CC. I have two at 72%/70% as they do take about 1.5 days. 





This is my main rig. The stats showing are showing smp's from when I switched over from -bigadv during CC. The other ss shows the same.


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2011)

You are using your own Passkey and not the CC one, and have completed 10 standard SMP WU with it ??


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

Whoops. Was I supposed to get my own passkey? Yes I am using the passkey from CC that I received in a pm.


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2011)

Ahh thats it  You need your own passkey, it's tied to your username


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

So I am the one who is still feeding the Chimp?

I wonder then why I am earning some point at leasr under HammerON?


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2011)

You will not get the added bonus without the passkey.See below for info on getting your own -

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

Switched and thanks


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2011)

Sent you a PM...I think you still have to complete 10 SMP WU's with it first, before doing the -bigadv units.

But you can do the 10 WU's on any rig as long as it has the same passkey.


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

With all three rigs running only smp's it shouldn't take too long to reach 10.


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> With all three rigs running only smp's it shouldn't take too long to reach 10.



No, will fly through them,


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

I reset the stats on all rigs so I can tell when I hit 10 and can switch the two i7 970's over to -bigadv. Thanks for all your help


----------



## KieX (May 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I reset the stats on all rigs so I can tell when I hit 10 and can switch the two i7 970's over to -bigadv. Thanks for all your help



If you go to the user stats on the F@H site you can put your username and passkey in the search fields.. it will show you your stats for WU's returned under that passkey. That way you know when you hit 10


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2011)

HammerON, I think you'd like using HFM.net to monitor your clients.  You can use it to monitor your systems from one spot.  We even have a thread for it:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120320


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

Cool - Thanks guys.


----------



## msgclb (May 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 19, 2011 Pie!*

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned the mistake I made yesterday. I didn't see it until I started working on tonight's update.

I failed to include the seventh 100K+ folders last night. So a belated congrats to frodon.  



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

7	111frodon 	96,335	4,044	100,379

*Tonight's Pie.*







TeXBill has a 196K day to take the cherry tonight. 
We had six 100K+ folders tonight that also included hertz (176K), bogmali (168K), Oily (131K), ChimPowerUp (137K) and msgclb (104K). 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	168,310	27,951	196,261
2	hertz9753 	84,174	92,462	176,636
3	bogmali 	157,768	10,716	168,484
4	ChimPowerUp 	130,439	7,551	137,990
5	Oily_17 	127,095	4,604	131,699
6	msgclb 	100,576	3,616	104,192
7	MetalTom 	44,593	0	44,593
8	Dustyshiv 	35,520	4,053	39,573
9	dank1983man420 	32,591	2,273	34,864
10	111frodon 	30,568	3,621	34,189
11	CamelJock 	29,146	3,952	33,098
12	HammerON 	16,078	8,896	24,974
13	Buck_Nasty 	21,649	2,628	24,277
14	rickss69 	16,395	2,964	19,359
15	Mindweaver 	16,693	2,628	19,321
16	Beertintedgoggles 	11,677	3,439	15,116
17	theonedub 	13,072	925	13,997
18	Yukikaze007 	11,856	1,482	13,338
19	Niko084 	11,792	1,280	13,072
20	sneekypeet 	11,656	1,280	12,936

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*ArmoredCavalry* passes 350,000 
*DaC* passes 10,000 
*HammerON* passes 30,000 
*horik* passes 10,000 
*MetalTom* passes *5,000,000* 
*Mike0409* passes 40,000 
*Nick259* passes 450,000 
*rickss69* passes 25,000 
*Yukikaze007* passes 40,000 

Congratulations *MetalTom* on your 5 million. 


*And now the certificates.*















































Congratulations all.


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2011)

Completed 13 smp's today, so the two i7 970's are getting ready to start -bidadv wu's


----------



## hertz9753 (May 20, 2011)

Mike49, good to see you back folding.


----------



## msgclb (May 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 20, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight bogmali came in with outstanding 217K performance for the cherry. 
We had three other 100K+ folders that included TeXBill (139K), Oily (107K), and msgclb (107K). 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	132,304	84,812	217,116
2	TeXBill 	135,577	4,053	139,630
3	Oily_17 	106,910	494	107,404
4	msgclb 	104,686	2,331	107,017
5	Buck_Nasty 	86,236	0	86,236
6	hertz9753 	65,471	6,506	71,977
7	ChimPowerUp 	51,925	4,814	56,739
8	MetalTom 	30,985	6,449	37,434
9	Dustyshiv 	30,915	6,391	37,306
10	CamelJock 	29,146	3,458	32,604
11	HammerON 	24,748	0	24,748
12	111frodon 	22,625	1,824	24,449
13	rickss69 	17,290	2,470	19,760
14	Mindweaver 	15,083	3,661	18,744
15	theonedub 	12,744	1,824	14,568
16	dank1983man420 	11,177	2,762	13,939
17	sneekypeet 	11,571	1,824	13,395
18	Niko084 	11,490	1,837	13,327
19	newtekie1 	10,830	1,850	12,680
20	Yukikaze007 	10,374	1,976	12,350

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*HammerON* passes 70,000 
*klva80* passes 20,000 
*Mike0409* passes 50,000 
*newtekie1* passes *19,000,000* 
*rickss69* passes 40,000 
*TeXBill* passes *45,000,000* 
*twilyth* passes 90,000 
*Yukikaze007* passes 60,000 


Tonight *congratulations* go out to a couple of our millionaires. 
First we have *TeXBill* passing 45 million. 
Finally it's *newtekie1* passing 19 million. 


*And now the certificates.*










































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2011)

Sweet stones all.....grats to tex and Newtekie.


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2011)




----------



## msgclb (May 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 21, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight hertz went from a good day to an outstanding day in one update for a 239K performance and the cherry. 
Oily also had a outstanding day with a 206K performance. 
We had five other 100K+ folders that included bogmali (198K), MStenholm (166K), msgclb (128K), our chimp and TeXBill (103K). 
 Also frodon's 99K just missed the imaginary cutoff. 
I almost missed HammerOn taking that last slice of pie. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	hertz9753 	138,224	101,527	239,751
2	Oily_17 	197,733	8,953	206,686
3	bogmali 	164,441	33,606	198,047
4	MStenholm 	166,276	0	166,276
5	msgclb 	122,316	6,499	128,815
6	ChimPowerUp 	44,670	73,483	118,153
7	TeXBill 	86,325	16,930	103,255
8	111frodon 	95,144	4,599	99,743
9	Buck_Nasty 	65,559	13,955	79,514
10	HammerON 	72,705	0	72,705
11	MetalTom 	42,384	10,454	52,838
12	Dustyshiv 	38,860	7,183	46,043
13	dank1983man420 	37,368	6,383	43,751
14	rickss69 	30,520	1,482	32,002
15	Niko084 	20,502	5,853	26,355
16	Mindweaver 	21,676	4,168	25,844
17	CamelJock 	20,748	3,458	24,206
18	theonedub 	13,558	1,837	15,395
19	newtekie1 	12,233	3,117	15,350
20	Mike0409 	11,328	3,172	14,500

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passed 5,000 
*DaC* passed 25,000 
*DanMiner* passed *10,000,000* 
*HammerON* passed *100,000* 
*mdnelson09* passed 500 
*Mike0409* passed 60,000 
*Oily_17* passed *40,000,000* 
*rickss69* passed 80,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passed *100,000* 
*vanyots* passed 1,900,000 
*Yukikaze007* passed 70,000 


Tonight's *milestones* include three millionaires and a couple that have earned their folding badges. 
First congrats go to *Oily_17* that has passed 40 million and *DanMiner* that has passed 10 million 
Next we have *vanyots* passing 1.9 million. 
Finally both *HammerON* and *theoneandonlymrk* earned their folding badge tonight after they passed 100K. 


*And now the certificates.*

























































Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2011)

Wow, what a day!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 22, 2011)

Lost a Classified mb due to a minute water leak...980X is down for a bit, but still slugging away with the other rigs.


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2011)

Man that sucks rickss69. Any chance you can save the board?


----------



## bogmali (May 22, 2011)

Hey Rick, have a gigabyte x58a-ud5 in my thread. Would let it go cheap for a fellow folder to get you back if you can't save that classified.


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2011)

Rick is crunching for WCG as well


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks guys - I put the mb in the garage yesterday to dry out and will test it again today for effect.


----------



## Feänor (May 22, 2011)

Seems like 100k is a matter of chance for me... All depends on the timing of the 3 gtx 460 when dropping their wu. Varies from 98k to 104k the day i drop a bigadv. Around 32k the other day.


----------



## msgclb (May 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have a trio of 200K+ folders. 
Taking the cherry is bogmali with a 271K performance. 
The two other 200K+ folders are Buck (231K) and Oily (204K). 
We have three other 100K+ folders that include TeXBill (116K), msgclb (116K) and HammerOn (102K). 
Also MStenholm came in late with 92K. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	255,672	15,549	271,221
2	Buck_Nasty 	220,699	10,746	231,445
3	Oily_17 	37,761	166,559	204,320
4	TeXBill 	97,645	18,768	116,413
5	msgclb 	109,253	7,156	116,409
6	HammerON 	98,929	3,890	102,819
7	MStenholm 	0	92,254	92,254
8	hertz9753 	61,605	10,430	72,035
9	MetalTom 	43,600	3,976	47,576
10	Dustyshiv 	36,390	4,640	41,030
11	111frodon 	25,678	4,546	30,224
12	Mindweaver 	27,110	2,628	29,738
13	dank1983man420 	24,065	3,621	27,686
14	rickss69 	23,805	3,458	27,263
15	CamelJock 	22,724	3,458	26,182
16	ChimPowerUp 	17,246	2,470	19,716
17	Niko084 	14,609	2,273	16,882
18	theonedub 	14,556	1,348	15,904
19	Yukikaze007 	11,949	1,976	13,925
20	newtekie1 	10,444	2,776	13,220

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bpgt64* passed 250,000 
*DaC* passed 30,000 
*HammerON* passed 200,000 
*mdnelson09* passed 1,000 
*Mike0409* passed 70,000 
*rickss69* passed *100,000* 
*Yukikaze007* passed 80,000 


Tonight we see that *rickss69* has passed 100K that earns him a folding badge. 


*And now the certificates.*





































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






The cherry goes to bogmali for an outstanding 237K performance. 
We had five other 100K+ folders that included Buck (160K), hertz (145K), Oily (118K), msgclb (113K) and TeXBill (109K). 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	223,340	14,120	237,460
2	Buck_Nasty 	148,373	12,137	160,510
3	hertz9753 	57,886	87,461	145,347
4	Oily_17 	111,575	6,929	118,504
5	msgclb 	109,467	4,402	113,869
6	TeXBill 	98,053	11,353	109,406
7	MetalTom 	45,288	5,324	50,612
8	rickss69 	36,390	5,827	42,217
9	Dustyshiv 	35,160	5,112	40,272
10	111frodon 	29,220	2,696	31,916
11	CamelJock 	23,712	3,458	27,170
12	Mindweaver 	23,925	3,054	26,979
13	ChimPowerUp 	16,796	2,470	19,266
14	dank1983man420 	16,176	2,696	18,872
15	Niko084 	14,488	3,908	18,396
16	theonedub 	15,345	2,628	17,973
17	HammerON 	11,707	4,133	15,840
18	sneekypeet 	12,540	2,628	15,168
19	vanyots 	11,165	3,406	14,571
20	El_Fiendo 	10,237	1,412	11,649

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DaC* passes 40,000 
*HammerON* passes 250,000 
*klva80* passes 25,000 
*mdnelson09* passes 4,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 1,200,000 
*Yukikaze007* passes 90,000 


*And now the certificates.*
































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2011)

Congrats stoners!  Thank you msgclb!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 24, 2011)

Thanks msgclb!  

Great job Stoners and Pie eaters!!!!!


----------



## msgclb (May 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight we again had three 200K+ folders. 
The cherry goes to bogmali for an outstanding 251K performance. 
The other two 200K+ folders were Buck (223K) and a new record day for HammerON at 218K . 
We had three other 100K+ folders that included Oily (131K), MStenholm (111K) and TeXBill (109K). 
I limped in at 99K+. My problem was not the tornadoes that missed me but Tracker problems. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	233,934	17,893	251,827
2	Buck_Nasty 	218,065	5,453	223,518
3	HammerON 	114,303	104,328	218,631
4	Oily_17 	124,708	7,236	131,944
5	MStenholm 	0	111,951	111,951
6	TeXBill 	96,760	12,768	109,528
7	msgclb 	98,844	988	99,832
8	111frodon 	86,499	1,837	88,336
9	hertz9753 	54,947	7,395	62,342
10	MetalTom 	44,991	4,919	49,910
11	Dustyshiv 	33,249	3,680	36,929
12	rickss69 	30,338	3,199	33,537
13	CamelJock 	21,242	1,482	22,724
14	ChimPowerUp 	20,113	2,470	22,583
15	dank1983man420 	18,569	0	18,569
16	Niko084 	15,620	0	15,620
17	Mindweaver 	15,053	0	15,053
18	DaC 	11,467	3,389	14,856
19	sneekypeet 	12,330	0	12,330
20	El_Fiendo 	10,237	1,412	11,649

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes *8,000,000* 
*ChimpPowerUp* passes 40,000 
*DaC* passes 50,000 
*HammerON* passes 350,000 
*mdnelson09* passes 6,000 
*rickss69* passes 150,000 
*Sapetto* passes 30,000 
*syfox2151* passes 200 

Congratulations *111frodon* on your 8 million. 


*Members Joining Today*
*syfox2151* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *syfox2151*.  


*And now the certificates.*





































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






We again had three 200K+ folders but only one returned from last night. 
Tonight's cherry goes to bogmali for his 259K performance. 
Our two new 200K+ folders were hertz (228K) and Oily (213K). 
We had three other 100K+ folders that included Buck (154K), msgclb (111K) and HammerON (100K). 
TeXBill just missed joining the above group with his 99K. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	243,434	15,754	259,188
2	hertz9753 	137,255	90,760	228,015
3	Oily_17 	40,943	172,764	213,707
4	Buck_Nasty 	144,013	10,056	154,069
5	msgclb 	106,468	4,776	111,244
6	HammerON 	14,787	85,753	100,540
7	TeXBill 	90,933	8,088	99,021
8	MetalTom 	42,804	6,504	49,308
9	rickss69 	37,359	5,057	42,416
10	Dustyshiv 	33,562	5,558	39,120
11	111frodon 	32,022	4,044	36,066
12	ChimPowerUp 	26,363	4,917	31,280
13	dank1983man420 	22,289	2,696	24,985
14	Niko084 	19,154	1,348	20,502
15	CamelJock 	12,350	0	12,350
16	sneekypeet 	12,317	0	12,317
17	KieX 	10,627	1,348	11,975
18	El_Fiendo 	10,237	1,059	11,296
19	hat 	9,104	1,606	10,710
20	vanyots 	6,560	3,596	10,156

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*CamelJock* passes *7,500,000* 
*DaC* passes 60,000 
*HammerON* passes 450,000 
*Mike0409* passes 80,000 
*rickss69* passes 200,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 700,000 


Congratulations *CamelJock* on your 7.5 million. 


*And now the certificates.*
































Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2011)

3/4 of the way to 10mil,  and I get to be a big boy!


----------



## msgclb (May 26, 2011)

johnspack said:


> 3/4 of the way to 10mil,  and I get to be a big boy!



Yes, you're getting closer everyday but this is the Big Boy I want to get.


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2011)

I remember going to Big Boy in Anchorage, AK in the 70's


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2011)

Yep,  we don't get big boys up here,  think I deserve one!  Been hearing about those for years...  Wonder if I could get one in Seattle.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 26, 2011)

I have to take some pics over at the Big Boy.


----------



## mstenholm (May 26, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Yep,  we don't get big boys up here,  think I deserve one!  Been hearing about those for years...  Wonder if I could get one in Seattle.



Careful, quote worthy material there


----------



## Mydog (May 26, 2011)

Lots of great milestons here TPU congrats to you all from a fellow folder that helped you during the Chimpchallenge


----------



## mstenholm (May 26, 2011)

MyDog: You are always welcome back with a SR-2 or the like, well the heck we take a 8800 or what you you can spare  Thanks for the CC help.


----------



## msgclb (May 27, 2011)

This afternoon about 5:30 PM CDT a vehicle hit an electric pole across the street causing me to loose power. The pole snapped at the bottom causing it hang by the wires. It took over 2 hours to get the old pole down. I figured that since it took so long to get the pole down it was going to take another couple of hours to install the new pole. I left to visit my favorite high calorie restaurant (McDonald's). When I got back at 8:30 PM CDT the power was back on. I was down for about 3 hours.

I'm lucky in that I had a bigadv WU upload around 2 PM CDT. This rig just started a 2684 and now HFM says the TPF is 1:41:49 and will complete in 6 days 20 hours.

Another rig would have completed in about 12 hours but now HFM say the TPF is 1:27:03 and will complete in 1 day 19 hours. 

I can only hope that in time both of these bigadv WUs will get back to a decent TPF and finish on time.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 27, 2011)

msg, what are seeing right now?


----------



## msgclb (May 27, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> msg, what are seeing right now?



 My bigadv project 2684 has come back to 3 days 6 hrs with a 49:56 TPF and 84,769 pts.
My other bigadv rig has come back to 15 hrs + with a 35:39 TPF and 70,091 pts.
They are both inside the deadline.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 27, 2011)

msgclb said:


> My bigadv project 2684 has come back to 3 days 6 hrs with a 49:56 TPF and 84,769 pts.
> My other bigadv rig has come back to 15 hrs + with a 35:39 TPF and 70,091 pts.
> They are both inside the deadline.



Good to hear that.  I posted a -bigadv yesterday with 15 minutes to spare after the upload.  Been filling sandbags most of the day.  It's getting pretty crazy up here.


----------



## msgclb (May 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






We don't have any 200K+ folders tonight but we do have one with a 300K+ day. 
Tonight bogmali has an outstanding 339K performance and the cherry. 
We do have six 100K+ folders that include Buck (160K), Oily (133K), msgclb (112K), TeXBill (106K), frodon (104K) and HammerOn (102K). 
MStenholm and hertz come in with 90K+. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	324,744	14,290	339,034
2	Buck_Nasty 	147,838	12,565	160,403
3	Oily_17 	128,182	5,481	133,663
4	msgclb 	106,270	6,243	112,513
5	TeXBill 	91,617	15,038	106,655
6	111frodon 	99,893	4,520	104,413
7	HammerON 	98,638	4,128	102,766
8	MStenholm 	93,553	0	93,553
9	hertz9753 	78,642	11,602	90,244
10	MetalTom 	42,063	7,920	49,983
11	rickss69 	40,901	6,054	46,955
12	Dustyshiv 	40,068	6,129	46,197
13	ChimPowerUp 	28,960	5,418	34,378
14	dank1983man420 	25,004	0	25,004
15	CamelJock 	20,752	4,232	24,984
16	Niko084 	18,368	1,280	19,648
17	Mindweaver 	14,777	3,858	18,635
18	hat 	13,600	2,074	15,674
19	vanyots 	9,086	5,545	14,631
20	sneekypeet 	13,040	1,348	14,388

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 6,000 
*DaC* passes 70,000 
*HammerON* passes 650,000 
*hat* passes 3,500,000 
*hertz9753* passes *35,000,000* 
*klva80* passes 30,000 
*mdnelson09* passes 10,000 
*rickss69* passes 250,000 
*twilyth* passes *100,000* 


First, congratulations to the sandbagging *hertz9753* on your 35 million. 
Next, congrats *hat* as you pass 3.5 million. 
Finally, we have *twilyth* who can now display another badge as he passes 100K. Congratulations. 


*And now the certificates.*















































Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (May 27, 2011)

Grats to Hertz and everyone else.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2011)

bogmali said:


> grats to hertz and everyone else.



+1


----------



## msgclb (May 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






We have another 300K+ folder tonight. 
Tonight Buck takes the cherry with an outstanding 302K performance. 
We have five other 100K+ folders that include bogmali (179K), hertz (167K), Oily (132K), msgclb (122K), and HammerOn (100K). 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	217,633	84,517	302,150
2	bogmali 	163,098	16,329	179,427
3	hertz9753 	77,105	90,196	167,301
4	Oily_17 	40,726	92,155	132,881
5	msgclb 	118,026	4,667	122,693
6	HammerON 	96,754	4,137	100,891
7	TeXBill 	64,065	10,693	74,758
8	rickss69 	44,414	5,997	50,411
9	MetalTom 	43,824	3,858	47,682
10	Dustyshiv 	41,540	5,558	47,098
11	ChimPowerUp 	29,614	5,659	35,273
12	CamelJock 	27,115	3,411	30,526
13	111frodon 	24,264	4,044	28,308
14	Mindweaver 	24,506	1,885	26,391
15	Niko084 	23,088	2,578	25,666
16	dank1983man420 	19,701	3,621	23,322
17	hat 	13,662	2,211	15,873
18	sneekypeet 	12,658	1,280	13,938
19	El_Fiendo 	10,237	1,412	11,649
20	theoneandonlymrk 	9,159	0	9,159

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DaC* passes 80,000 
*HammerON* passes 750,000 
*rickss69* passes 300,000 
*Sapetto* passes 40,000 


Congratulations stoners. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 28, 2011)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2011)

Great job stoners! and Great job pie eaters!


----------



## msgclb (May 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It seems tonight the numbers all come in pairs. 
The first pair are 200K+ folders with the cherry going to bogmali for a 240K performance. 
Not far behind him was hertz with 227K. 
We also had a pair 100K+ and 90K+ folders. 
They included Oily (192K), msgclb (107K), HammerOn (99K) and Buck (90K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	226,897	13,294	240,191
2	hertz9753 	218,097	9,770	227,867
3	Oily_17 	188,452	4,411	192,863
4	msgclb 	96,456	10,758	107,214
5	HammerON 	99,025	0	99,025
6	Buck_Nasty 	76,402	14,060	90,462
7	TeXBill 	70,363	7,549	77,912
8	rickss69 	51,892	4,285	56,177
9	MetalTom 	43,675	7,852	51,527
10	Dustyshiv 	39,571	4,854	44,425
11	ChimPowerUp 	26,213	4,518	30,731
12	CamelJock 	25,561	3,561	29,122
13	111frodon 	23,828	4,044	27,872
14	Niko084 	23,656	1,280	24,936
15	dank1983man420 	18,013	2,696	20,709
16	hat 	15,720	2,118	17,838
17	Mindweaver 	13,637	1,651	15,288
18	sneekypeet 	13,176	1,298	14,474
19	Beertintedgoggles 	9,531	3,177	12,708
20	KieX 	10,075	1,298	11,373

*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passes *85,000,000* 
*DaC* passes 90,000 
*Greasemonkey* passes 5,000 
*HammerON* passes 850,000 
*mdnelson09* passes 25,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 1,300,000 
*rickss69* passes 350,000 


Congratulations *bogmali*.  You continue to amaze me as to pass 85 million. 
*Mindweaver* that's one more stone towards your next million. 


*Members Joining Today*
*Greasemonkey* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *Greasemonkey*. 


*And now the certificates.*





































Congratulations all.


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2011)

Way to go Buck
That is one hell of a Milestone


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2011)

Thanks msgclb!  

Great job stoners and pie eaters! 

HammerON bro you are moving up quickly! 

Welcome aboard Greasemonkey!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 29, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Way to go Buck
> That is one hell of a Milestone



I heard bogmali is looking for you.


----------



## msgclb (May 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







We again have a pair of 200K+ folders with the cherry going to bogmali for a 262K performance. 
Tonight it's Buck taking leftovers with 226K. 
We have three other 100K+ folders that include HammerON (189K), hertz (168K) and Oily (134K). 
We also have frodon with 97K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	247,583	15,160	262,743
2	Buck_Nasty 	214,166	11,861	226,027
3	HammerON 	102,135	87,052	189,187
4	hertz9753 	77,495	91,244	168,739
5	Oily_17 	128,850	5,885	134,735
6	111frodon 	96,391	1,348	97,739
7	TeXBill 	66,700	13,437	80,137
8	msgclb 	67,982	8,146	76,128
9	MetalTom 	42,626	6,504	49,130
10	Dustyshiv 	37,354	4,441	41,795
11	CamelJock 	32,367	3,508	35,875
12	ChimPowerUp 	30,120	2,899	33,019
13	Niko084 	24,063	2,560	26,623
14	Beertintedgoggles 	20,918	2,471	23,389
15	rickss69 	20,446	1,037	21,483
16	Mindweaver 	16,251	1,278	17,529
17	hat 	14,987	2,211	17,198
18	sneekypeet 	11,710	2,628	14,338
19	vanyots 	10,619	2,859	13,478
20	KieX 	10,380	1,348	11,728

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 500 
*Greasemonkey* passes 10,000 
*HammerON* passes 950,000 
*mdnelson09* passes 30,000 
*MetalTom* passes 5,500,000 
*rickss69* passes 400,000 


Congratulations *MetalTom*. With this stone your halfway to your next million. 


*Members Joining Today*
*F150_Raptor* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *F150_Raptor*. 


*And now the certificates.*
































Congratulations all.


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I heard bogmali is looking for you.



He knows where to find me


As one cruncher to another cruncher - Way to help the folding crew Greasemonkey


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 30, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners/members. Special thanks to new member F150_Raptor for a great start to the week.


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats to all stoners/members. Special thanks to new member F150_Raptor for a great start to the week.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110530/Capture051.jpg



Yes that looks good. I can't figure out what kind of hardware is used - a mix a very small WU and then some fast big SMPs. Are we takling about some GPUs, a small and two big CPUs?

Anyway welcome to the team


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I heard bogmali is looking for you.





Are you sure you're not folding under ChimPowerUp anymore?


----------



## msgclb (May 31, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have a trio of 200K+ folders with bogmali taking the cherry with a 275K performance. 
Our other 200K+ folders are hertz (231K) and Buck (218K). 
We have four other 100K+ folders that include Oily (187K), msgclb (137K), MStenholm (111K) and F150_Raptor (108K) who makes this list for the first time. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	114,321	161,373	275,694
2	hertz9753 	153,834	77,527	231,361
3	Buck_Nasty 	207,549	11,150	218,699
4	Oily_17 	112,057	75,381	187,438
5	msgclb 	131,587	5,718	137,305
6	MStenholm 	111,657	0	111,657
7	F150_Raptor 	108,432	0	108,432
8	TeXBill 	63,999	9,684	73,683
9	MetalTom 	43,081	6,504	49,585
10	Dustyshiv 	36,410	4,931	41,341
11	CamelJock 	26,562	2,964	29,526
12	Niko084 	22,007	3,926	25,933
13	ChimPowerUp 	22,276	1,482	23,758
14	Beertintedgoggles 	20,565	2,974	23,539
15	dank1983man420 	18,436	2,696	21,132
16	KieX 	17,699	1,298	18,997
17	theonedub 	15,622	1,348	16,970
18	Mindweaver 	15,353	1,280	16,633
19	hat 	14,074	1,976	16,050
20	rickss69 	12,877	3,045	15,922

*Milestones!*
*DaC* passes 100,000 
*F150_Raptor* passes 100,000 
*HammerON* passes 1,000,000 
*Ross211* passes 600,000 
*vanyots* passes 2,000,000 


Congratulations to all our stoners. 
First we have *vanyots* that has passed 2 million. 
Next *HammerON* has become our newest millionaire in just over 2 weeks. 
Then we have a pair of folders that have obtained  the points for their folding badge. Congratulations *DaC* and *F150_Raptor*. 
For *F150_Raptor* this was only his second day. 


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## oily_17 (May 31, 2011)

Well, I will have to give up on the pie for a little while.

I will be away for about 10 days and unfortunately cant leave my rigs going as some work has to be carried out.

But... I will be back, and might just bring some new hardware with me.

Fold on!!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 31, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *F150_Raptor* had a spectacular record breaking day that takes the cherry with a 418K performance. 
We also had *bogmali* with an outstanding 357K. 
We have three other 100K+ folders that include HammerON (191K), hertz (167K) and msgclb (114K). 
We also had a gaggle of four folders with 90K+ that include Oily (99K), TeXBill (97K), Buck (95K) and MStenholm (94K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	184,276	234,393	418,669
2	bogmali 	336,724	20,520	357,244
3	HammerON 	187,698	3,362	191,060
4	hertz9753 	74,903	92,872	167,775
5	msgclb 	102,347	11,866	114,213
6	Oily_17 	99,719	0	99,719
7	TeXBill 	84,548	12,945	97,493
8	Buck_Nasty 	87,421	7,748	95,169
9	MStenholm 	94,716	0	94,716
10	MetalTom 	46,532	7,970	54,502
11	Dustyshiv 	47,586	4,011	51,597
12	111frodon 	34,489	4,044	38,533
13	rickss69 	24,289	7,545	31,834
14	dank1983man420 	29,541	0	29,541
15	Niko084 	22,026	6,149	28,175
16	CamelJock 	25,194	2,964	28,158
17	KieX 	26,589	0	26,589
18	newtekie1 	21,777	3,994	25,771
19	Beertintedgoggles 	20,096	2,661	22,757
20	theonedub 	17,959	2,696	20,655
Since late afternoon I was wondering how I got more that 500 WUs in a couple of updates and even more surprising was everybody that returned from an extended layoff.
Anyway, thanks Stanford.


*Milestones!*
*Dustyshiv* passed *16,000,000* 
*F150_Raptor* passed 500,000 
*Greasemonkey* passed 20,000 
*HammerON* passed 1,200,000 
*thoughtdisorder* passed 3,000,000 


Tonight I start off with congratulations to *Dustyshiv* that has passed 16 million. 
Two stones in one night. So what's better, 8.5 million or 16 million? 

Next it is *thoughtdisorder* that has passed 3 million. 
Then we have *HammerON* that has now passed 1.2 million. 
Finally *F150_Raptor* has put on one spectacial performance for one day. 


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 1, 2011)

I am happy with some "blueberry" pie, but holy shit!!! F150_Raptor just had one hell of a day


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats to all of the stoners!  I have never seen a Ford truck go that fast!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 1, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I have never seen a Ford truck go that fast!



It's a whole different breed, that's for sure.  

Great job everyone!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2011)

Very Nice F150

We broke 2 million yesterday from the last update


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It's a whole different breed, that's for sure.
> 
> Great job everyone!



Chip tuned I would say. Nice job there.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have a trio of 200K+ folders with *F150_Raptor* taking the cherry with a 282K performance. 
The other two was *Buck_Nasty* (214K) and *hertz* (212K). 
The only other 100K+ folder tonight was bogmali (136K). 
We had a gaggle of three folders with 90K+ that include HammerON (99K), frodon (98K) and msgclb (94K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	260,723	21,846	282,569
2	Buck_Nasty 	203,581	10,462	214,043
3	hertz9753 	192,187	20,673	212,860
4	bogmali 	116,461	20,029	136,490
5	HammerON 	95,556	3,886	99,442
6	111frodon 	31,004	67,943	98,947
7	msgclb 	77,007	17,605	94,612
8	El_Fiendo 	78,798	900	79,698
9	Oily_17 	77,389	0	77,389
10	TeXBill 	68,236	6,740	74,976
11	MetalTom 	42,417	5,274	47,691
12	rickss69 	40,843	5,758	46,601
13	Dustyshiv 	33,582	4,009	37,591
14	newtekie1 	26,130	5,448	31,578
15	CamelJock 	23,218	3,458	26,676
16	ChimPowerUp 	20,113	5,630	25,743
17	Mindweaver 	21,548	3,926	25,474
18	Niko084 	20,759	4,044	24,803
19	Beertintedgoggles 	21,236	1,646	22,882
20	theonedub 	15,686	2,578	18,264

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passed 600,000 
*Greasemonkey* passed 25,000 
*rickss69* passed 450,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passed 150,000 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes the cherry with a superb 432K performance. 
We also had a pair of 200K+ folders with *F150_Raptor* at 297K and *Buck* at 200K. 
The only other 100K+ folder tonight was hertz (188K). 
Tonight the gaggle of 90K+ folders included HammerON (98K) and msgclb (96K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	347,012	85,602	432,614
2	F150_Raptor 	164,229	133,474	297,703
3	Buck_Nasty 	184,768	15,283	200,051
4	hertz9753 	183,802	5,049	188,851
5	HammerON 	98,472	0	98,472
6	msgclb 	78,211	17,907	96,118
7	TeXBill 	70,799	17,760	88,559
8	MStenholm 	85,941	0	85,941
9	MetalTom 	44,723	3,908	48,631
10	rickss69 	39,288	5,258	44,546
11	111frodon 	31,004	4,044	35,048
12	ChimPowerUp 	26,045	4,305	30,350
13	newtekie1 	26,777	2,192	28,969
14	CamelJock 	23,430	3,952	27,382
15	Dustyshiv 	23,280	1,632	24,912
16	Niko084 	20,728	3,876	24,604
17	Beertintedgoggles 	19,845	1,487	21,332
18	Mindweaver 	18,314	1,280	19,594
19	theonedub 	16,598	1,348	17,946
20	briar7 	13,905	3,212	17,117

*Milestones!*
*Notice to Folders:* Temporary Free-DC
Since the Free-DC website will be down until at least Sunday I went looking for another solution.
I found that the hardfolding.com website has milestones along with many other stats.



*Member*
*Milestone*
*Badge*
*Date*
*F150_Raptor*
*1,000,000*
	06-02-11
*horik*
	15,000		06-02-11
*Greasemonkey*
	30,000		06-02-11
*DaC*
	125,000		06-02-11
*rickss69*
	500,000		06-02-11

Congratulations stoners. 
*F150_Raptor* congratulations on your 1st million here at TPU.


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2011)

That is a serious ppd there bog


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats stoners. bogmali I have nothing to say about your day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, way to fold Bogmali! Nothing like moving the bar up a notch.Congrat's to all stoners and F150_Raptor(what took so long on the 1st Mil?)


----------



## msgclb (Jun 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *F150_Raptor* returns to take the cherry with an outstanding 345K performance. 
Next we had *bogmali* with a 222K performance. 
We had a pair 100K+ folders that included MStenholm (181K) and Buck (107K). 
Also we had a pair 90K+ folders that included TeXBill (95K) and msgclb (93K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	342,714	3,048	345,762
2	bogmali 	201,781	20,436	222,217
3	MStenholm 	89,210	92,586	181,796
4	Buck_Nasty 	93,630	13,770	107,400
5	TeXBill 	86,308	9,436	95,744
6	msgclb 	79,810	13,499	93,309
7	HammerON 	89,197	0	89,197
8	hertz9753 	59,200	10,649	69,849
9	MetalTom 	45,567	3,876	49,443
10	rickss69 	37,915	5,053	42,968
11	111frodon 	31,916	2,696	34,612
12	newtekie1 	30,066	2,646	32,712
13	CamelJock 	24,206	3,458	27,664
14	Niko084 	23,065	2,646	25,711
15	ChimPowerUp 	22,045	2,964	25,009
16	dank1983man420 	18,930	2,696	21,626
17	Dustyshiv 	15,577	1,624	17,201
18	sneekypeet 	13,280	1,348	14,628
19	Mindweaver 	11,742	1,280	13,022
20	theonedub 	10,398	2,578	12,976

*Milestones!*
*Notice to Folders:* Temporary Free-DC
Since the Free-DC website will be down until at least Sunday I went looking for another solution.
I found that the hardfolding.com website has milestones along with many other stats.



*Member*
*Milestone*
*Badge*
*Date*
*HammerON*
	1,500,000		06-03-11
*F150_Raptor*
	1,250,000		06-03-11
*Greasemonkey*
	35,000		06-03-11
*theoneandonlymrk*
	175,000		06-03-11
*funtoss*
	2,500		06-03-11
*klva80*
	35,000		06-03-11
*MStenholm*
*20,000,000*
	06-03-11

Congratulations stoners. 
*MStenholm* congratulations on passing 20 million.


*Members Joining Today*
*funtoss* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *funtoss*. 


*And now the certificates.*





































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats MStenholm!  Congrats stoners!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *F150_Raptor* has an outstanding 321K day to retain the cherry. 
Our 100K+ folders were bogmali (175K) and frodon (106K). 
We had a pair 90K+ folders that included TeXBill (95K) and MStenholm (92K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	321,492	0	321,492
2	bogmali 	162,478	13,194	175,672
3	111frodon 	31,004	75,769	106,773
4	TeXBill 	86,507	9,179	95,686
5	MStenholm 	92,031	0	92,031
6	HammerON 	87,105	0	87,105
7	msgclb 	75,760	9,275	85,035
8	Buck_Nasty 	73,247	10,726	83,973
9	El_Fiendo 	73,129	0	73,129
10	MetalTom 	43,258	8,020	51,278
11	rickss69 	36,999	5,196	42,195
12	newtekie1 	26,270	5,495	31,765
13	dank1983man420 	28,278	0	28,278
14	CamelJock 	23,218	3,458	26,676
15	Niko084 	22,058	3,976	26,034
16	hertz9753 	21,502	2,407	23,909
17	ChimPowerUp 	20,884	2,964	23,848
18	theonedub 	15,754	2,560	18,314
19	Dustyshiv 	15,087	2,096	17,183
20	sneekypeet 	13,262	1,298	14,560

*Milestones!*
*Notice to Folders:* Temporary Free-DC
Since the Free-DC website will be down until at least Sunday I went looking for another solution.
I found that the hardfolding.com website has milestones along with many other stats.



*Member*
*Milestone*
*Badge*
*Date*
*F150_Raptor*
	1,750,000		06-04-11
*horik*
	17,500		06-04-11
*rickss69*
	600,000		06-04-11
*Greasemonkey*
	40,000		06-04-11

Congratulations stoners. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats stoners.  No pie for me.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a little disappointed in the i7 920@3.6GHz. Looks like it will take about 2.2 days to complete a -bigadv
Guess I have gotten a little spoiled with the 970's completing a -bigadv in 1.5 days....
Oh well, it is better than having the 920 only running -smp's.

What happened to your pie hertz???


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 5, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I am a little disappointed in the i7 920@3.6GHz. Looks like it will take about 2.2 days to complete a -bigadv
> Guess I have gotten a little spoiled with the 970's completing a -bigadv in 1.5 days....
> Oh well, it is better than having the 920 only running -smp's.
> 
> What happened to your pie hertz???



Heat and no power more than a few times in the last week.  Google Bismarck flood.

If my w3570@3.6 was running it would do the same.  I still have two 2600k's running -bigavd


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I still have two 2600k's running *-bigavd*


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 5, 2011)

bogmali said:


>



I guess stress has left me unable to spell.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight it's *Buck* that gets a taste of cherry with a 206K performance. 
We have a pair of 100K+ folders in bogmali (173K) and F150_Raptor (111K). 
Our only 90K+ folder tonight was TeXBill (91K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	191,843	14,359	206,202
2	bogmali 	158,745	14,524	173,269
3	F150_Raptor 	111,107	0	111,107
4	TeXBill 	83,826	8,088	91,914
5	msgclb 	73,040	9,186	82,226
6	MStenholm 	0	78,213	78,213
7	MetalTom 	40,826	9,279	50,105
8	rickss69 	38,032	5,381	43,413
9	111frodon 	30,568	4,044	34,612
10	newtekie1 	27,439	2,696	30,135
11	hertz9753 	25,444	3,402	28,846
12	CamelJock 	23,712	3,458	27,170
13	ChimPowerUp 	19,125	2,470	21,595
14	Niko084 	17,256	2,646	19,902
15	Dustyshiv 	16,543	2,215	18,758
16	theonedub 	15,822	2,596	18,418
17	sneekypeet 	12,172	2,628	14,800
18	dank1983man420 	13,057	1,348	14,405
19	briar7 	9,847	3,647	13,494
20	Mindweaver 	11,810	1,280	13,090

*Milestones!*
*DaC* passes 150,000 
*F150_Raptor* passes 1,700,000  [06-04-11]
*funtoss* passes 5,000 
*HammerON* passes 1,600,000 
*rickss69* passes 650,000 
*theonedub* passes 9,500,000 


Congratulations stoners. 


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 6, 2011)

congrats to everyone, 

I hope to join you guys again in the milestones, I recently bought a PS3 and later this week will be building a new rig.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 6, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have an incredible performance by *F150_Raptor* of 691K points that takes a very big slice of cherry. 
On most days the 379K from *bogmali* would grab top honors but tonight he settles for second best. 
We also have a pair of 200K+ folders in HammerOn (261K) and hertz (210K). 
Our only 100K+ folder was TeXBill (104K) along with MStenholm at 92K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	691,920	0	691,920
2	bogmali 	368,521	10,548	379,069
3	HammerON 	261,137	0	261,137
4	hertz9753 	206,460	4,044	210,504
5	TeXBill 	90,521	14,037	104,558
6	MStenholm 	92,138	0	92,138
7	Buck_Nasty 	65,255	10,894	76,149
8	MetalTom 	40,858	7,920	48,778
9	rickss69 	37,030	5,684	42,714
10	msgclb 	34,439	2,578	37,017
11	111frodon 	32,773	4,044	36,817
12	ChimPowerUp 	22,472	5,349	27,821
13	CamelJock 	23,712	2,964	26,676
14	Niko084 	22,315	1,280	23,595
15	newtekie1 	19,400	1,298	20,698
16	KieX 	20,132	0	20,132
17	Dustyshiv 	16,362	2,215	18,577
18	theonedub 	16,229	1,280	17,509
19	Mindweaver 	14,051	1,280	15,331
20	vanyots 	8,645	4,102	12,747

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 1,100,000 
*F150_Raptor* passes 2,500,000 
*Greasemonkey* passes 50,000 
*HammerON* passes 1,900,000 
*KieX* passes 5,000,000 
*rickss69* passes 700,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congrats *KieX* on your latest million. 
Congratulations *F150_Raptor* on your 2 million, oops 2.5 million.


*And now the certificates.*
































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats stoners!  Raptor that was some cool sh*t today.  My 2684 wu came close to hitting 100k.  It did take me about 4.5 bog days to complete.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks!

Great job everyone.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 7, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *F150_Raptor* takes an incredible 50% of the pie and a very big slice of cherry with his 705K. 
We had a pair 100K+ folders in Buck (149K) and frodon (106K). 
Our 90K+ folders were TeXBill (92K) and bogmali (92K). 

The reason that I'm in the 2% range for the last few days is I'm being broiled with 95F+ temps and waiting for my AC to be fixed.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	705,141	0	705,141
2	Buck_Nasty 	140,725	8,465	149,190
3	111frodon 	102,550	4,044	106,594
4	TeXBill 	82,530	9,811	92,341
5	bogmali 	78,637	13,647	92,284
6	HammerON 	0	86,729	86,729
7	MetalTom 	41,932	7,870	49,802
8	rickss69 	37,693	4,887	42,580
9	toastman2004 	31,144	1,348	32,492
10	msgclb 	28,444	3,503	31,947
11	hertz9753 	26,960	2,696	29,656
12	CamelJock 	24,206	3,458	27,664
13	ChimPowerUp 	22,695	4,799	27,494
14	Niko084 	21,653	5,206	26,859
15	Dustyshiv 	17,096	2,215	19,311
16	theonedub 	17,034	2,223	19,257
17	newtekie1 	15,773	1,298	17,071
18	sneekypeet 	12,721	2,205	14,926
19	briar7 	14,431	0	14,431
20	dank1983man420 	13,044	0	13,044

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 3,000,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 750,000 
*toastman2004* passes 900,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *F150_Raptor* on your latest million.


*And now the certificates.*
















Congratulations all.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a huge piece of pie for Raptor


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 8, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Congratulations all



I like that.  It's there every day.  Congrats stoners.


----------



## Feänor (Jun 8, 2011)

I must say that over 700k in one day is quite something...

Rock on!!!!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 8, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes over as our pack leader with an outstanding 388K. 
Back in the pack were a pair of 200K+ folders named *Buck* (227K) and *hertz* (214K). 
Our only other 100K+ folder was HammerOn (157K). 
Further back in the pack were TeXBill (99K) and F150_Raptor (93K). 
I see we had Mydog grab a slice of pie on his first day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	305,584	83,378	388,962
2	Buck_Nasty 	216,699	11,237	227,936
3	hertz9753 	205,510	8,701	214,211
4	HammerON 	157,205	0	157,205
5	TeXBill 	79,256	19,855	99,111
6	F150_Raptor 	93,007	0	93,007
7	Mydog 	89,720	0	89,720
8	rickss69 	36,567	4,454	41,021
9	msgclb 	35,108	3,976	39,084
10	MetalTom 	38,455	0	38,455
11	Dustyshiv 	30,242	5,703	35,945
12	111frodon 	31,004	3,621	34,625
13	CamelJock 	23,218	3,458	26,676
14	Niko084 	19,230	4,919	24,149
15	ChimPowerUp 	18,278	2,470	20,748
16	dank1983man420 	17,524	2,696	20,220
17	theonedub 	15,186	2,596	17,782
18	vanyots 	8,754	5,397	14,151
19	briar7 	13,824	0	13,824
20	sneekypeet 	10,530	2,223	12,753

*Milestones!*
*Greasemonkey* passes 60,000 
*HammerON* passes 2,000,000 
*horik* passes 20,000 
*MetalTom* passes 6,000,000 
*Mydog* passes 80,000 
*rickss69* passes 750,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 200,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *MetalTom* and *HammerON* on your latest million.


*Members Joining Today*
*Mydog* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *Mydog*. 


*And now the certificates.*





































Congratulations all.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 9, 2011)

Mydog "in da house"


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats guys.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 10, 2011)

Woot! Big welcome for Mydog and congrats to all stoners!


----------



## johnspack (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow,  the freight train is going to knock me out of my coveted 20th place on the list...soon!   600k already today!!!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 9, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






If I've counted correctly then tonight *F150_Raptor* has his 3rd 600K+ day with an incredible 600K that earns him another very big slice of cherry. 
We have five other 100K+ folders in bogmali (198K), HammerOn (172K), Buck (146K), TeXBill (116K) and rickss69 (108K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	600,548	0	600,548
2	bogmali 	185,136	13,783	198,919
3	HammerON 	85,467	87,329	172,796
4	Buck_Nasty 	134,588	11,521	146,109
5	TeXBill 	97,620	19,060	116,680
6	rickss69 	105,453	2,964	108,417
7	hertz9753 	49,465	9,297	58,762
8	MetalTom 	33,468	7,179	40,647
9	Dustyshiv 	35,564	4,993	40,557
10	msgclb 	35,981	3,976	39,957
11	111frodon 	30,568	5,392	35,960
12	CamelJock 	23,218	2,920	26,138
13	Niko084 	19,108	6,199	25,307
14	ChimPowerUp 	17,740	2,470	20,210
15	theonedub 	15,654	2,628	18,282
16	newtekie1 	12,111	2,696	14,807
17	dank1983man420 	10,784	3,608	14,392
18	sneekypeet 	13,144	925	14,069
19	theoneandonlymrk 	8,259	2,799	11,058
20	briar7 	6,077	3,059	9,136

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passed 3,500,000 
*Greasemonkey* passed 70,000 
*rickss69* passed 900,000 
*Ross211* passed 650,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *F150_Raptor* as you close in on your next million. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 10, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Buck* puts it all together with 304K points that gives him the cherry. 
We see that *hertz* has another outstanding day with a 214K performance. 
Tonight there are three other 100K+ folders in bogmali (197K), TeXBill (118K) and frodon (105K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	221,732	82,826	304,558
2	hertz9753 	206,162	8,564	214,726
3	bogmali 	180,329	16,991	197,320
4	TeXBill 	108,575	9,436	118,011
5	111frodon 	101,480	4,044	105,524
6	rickss69 	36,230	17,911	54,141
7	MetalTom 	44,462	0	44,462
8	Dustyshiv 	37,346	5,125	42,471
9	msgclb 	36,212	5,708	41,920
10	CamelJock 	23,712	4,446	28,158
11	Niko084 	20,628	2,578	23,206
12	dank1983man420 	22,493	0	22,493
13	Oily_17 	16,562	5,567	22,129
14	ChimPowerUp 	17,290	2,964	20,254
15	theonedub 	16,316	2,260	18,576
16	sneekypeet 	11,192	2,560	13,752
17	newtekie1 	10,265	2,210	12,475
18	Mindweaver 	10,412	1,280	11,692
19	vanyots 	11,176	0	11,176
20	hat 	9,598	988	10,586

*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passed 9,000,000 
*bpgt64* passed 300,000 
*klva80* passed 40,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *111frodon* on reaching 9 million. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## Feänor (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks msgclb. 

Can't wait to see what my i7 will give me under water...

Fold for the cause everyone!!!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 11, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *May 31, 2011 Pie!*
> 
> *Tonight's Pie.*
> ...




Never thought I'd hit 3 million! Wish I could contribute more team, but I'll just keep chugging away!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 11, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* returns with another 600K+ day that gives him a generous slice of cherry. 
I don't know about you guys but when I see 400K+ from one workunit it sure make we want at least one SR-2.  
Tonight we also had four other 100K+ folders in bogmali (168K), Oily (125K), TeXBill (117K) and rickss69 (106K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	687,295	0	687,295
2	bogmali 	159,149	9,336	168,485
3	Oily_17 	27,123	98,175	125,298
4	TeXBill 	103,290	14,122	117,412
5	rickss69 	102,438	4,411	106,849
6	HammerON 	87,052	0	87,052
7	Mydog 	84,233	0	84,233
8	Buck_Nasty 	70,640	0	70,640
9	hertz9753 	47,186	7,612	54,798
10	msgclb 	38,456	6,436	44,892
11	Dustyshiv 	37,100	5,028	42,128
12	CamelJock 	33,098	3,458	36,556
13	MetalTom 	29,858	0	29,858
14	Niko084 	22,852	3,976	26,828
15	dank1983man420 	18,004	2,696	20,700
16	ChimPowerUp 	17,784	2,470	20,254
17	111frodon 	16,652	2,696	19,348
18	theonedub 	15,336	2,646	17,982
19	vanyots 	15,092	0	15,092
20	Mindweaver 	11,586	1,774	13,360

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 4,500,000 
*Greasemonkey* passes 80,000 
*Mydog* passes 150,000 
*rickss69* passes 1,000,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Fist, congratulations *F150_Raptor* on making it halfway to your next .... . 
Next, *rickss69* congrats on becoming our newest millionaire. 
*Mydog* you reached the 100K needed for your folding badge in almost record time. 
Finally, *Greasemonkey* you should have your 100K in a few more days, right? 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 12, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have a 546K performance by *Mydog* for a tasty slice of cherry. 
Not far back it's *bogmali* with 372K and *F150_Raptor* with 352K. 
We also had four other 100K+ folders in hertz (194K), HammerON (132K), TeXBill (120K) and Oily (105K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Mydog 	546,664	0	546,664
2	bogmali 	360,158	11,896	372,054
3	F150_Raptor 	352,756	0	352,756
4	hertz9753 	188,860	5,938	194,798
5	HammerON 	132,704	0	132,704
6	TeXBill 	105,752	14,630	120,382
7	Oily_17 	100,690	4,937	105,627
8	Buck_Nasty 	88,842	0	88,842
9	msgclb 	52,616	5,224	57,840
10	MetalTom 	34,026	6,486	40,512
11	Dustyshiv 	33,786	6,144	39,930
12	rickss69 	28,190	4,202	32,392
13	Niko084 	23,012	3,876	26,888
14	CamelJock 	23,311	2,470	25,781
15	ChimPowerUp 	18,234	2,470	20,704
16	dank1983man420 	18,436	1,348	19,784
17	theonedub 	16,648	2,273	18,921
18	111frodon 	15,740	2,273	18,013
19	newtekie1 	12,484	2,560	15,044
20	Mindweaver 	13,162	1,406	14,568

*Milestones!*
*TechPowerup!* passes 800,000,000 
*Abhishek_S* passes 20,000 
*berwick53* passes 4,000 
*Bow* passes 2,500,000 
*CamelJock* passes 8,000,000 
*F150_Raptor* passes 5,000,000 
*Greasemonkey* passes 90,000 
*HammerON* passes 2,500,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 1,500,000 
*Mydog* passes 700,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratratulations *TechPowerup!* folders. That is truly one outstanding accomplishment. 
We had five millionaires tonight starting with *CamelJock* passing 8 million and *F150_Raptor* passing 5 million. 
Also we had *Bow*, *HammerON* and *Mindweaver* that are half way towards their next million. 


*And now the certificates.*




















































Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats stoners.  That's a lot of zeros in the team milestone.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 13, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight *F150_Raptor* demonstrates the power of 1 WU with a 475K performance. 
Falling back to second is *Mydog* with 289K. 
We had three other 100K+ folders in Oily (192K), bogmali (153K) and TeXBill (115K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	475,290	0	475,290
2	Mydog 	289,990	0	289,990
3	Oily_17 	189,330	3,608	192,938
4	bogmali 	140,165	13,330	153,495
5	TeXBill 	101,147	14,164	115,311
6	msgclb 	41,744	11,744	53,488
7	MetalTom 	42,817	6,472	49,289
8	hertz9753 	36,811	8,972	45,783
9	Dustyshiv 	37,165	3,861	41,026
10	rickss69 	32,640	4,714	37,354
11	CamelJock 	24,206	2,964	27,170
12	Niko084 	23,523	3,135	26,658
13	111frodon 	20,591	2,696	23,287
14	ChimPowerUp 	18,728	1,976	20,704
15	dank1983man420 	16,678	2,696	19,374
16	theonedub 	15,082	2,696	17,778
17	Mindweaver 	14,457	1,842	16,299
18	hat 	13,268	988	14,256
19	twilyth 	13,826	0	13,826
20	sneekypeet 	9,926	2,646	12,572

*Milestones!*
*JWL1991* passes 150,000 
*Mydog* passes 1,000,000 
*rickss69* passes 1,100,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Tonight *Mydog* becomes our newest millionaire. Congratulations. 
Also *rickss69* adds a 100K to his first million. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 14, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






My eyes couldn't believe what I was seeing. I thought that I messed up but I didn't. 
So tonight *F150_Raptor* demonstrates what happens when you add 1 + 1. You get *1,091,365* points. That's a record performance and a big slice of cherry. 
We see that *bogmali* had an outstanding day with 323K points. 
We had four other 100K+ folders in Oily (195K), Mydog (172K), hertz (120K) and TeXBill (119K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	612,413	478,952	1,091,365
2	bogmali 	312,698	10,598	323,296
3	Oily_17 	193,295	2,696	195,991
4	Mydog 	172,984	0	172,984
5	hertz9753 	116,141	4,044	120,185
6	TeXBill 	106,311	12,840	119,151
7	rickss69 	77,161	1,566	78,727
8	Buck_Nasty 	73,315	0	73,315
9	msgclb 	44,762	12,254	57,016
10	MetalTom 	42,838	2,628	45,466
11	Dustyshiv 	36,935	2,760	39,695
12	CamelJock 	23,712	3,458	27,170
13	Niko084 	24,371	1,280	25,651
14	111frodon 	18,872	2,696	21,568
15	ChimPowerUp 	17,784	2,470	20,254
16	briar7 	16,114	0	16,114
17	theonedub 	15,313	0	15,313
18	Mindweaver 	13,125	1,774	14,899
19	sneekypeet 	11,846	1,348	13,194
20	hat 	10,939	988	11,927

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 6,000,000 
*msgclb* passes 55,000,000 
*Mydog* passes 1,100,000 
*rickss69* passes 1,200,000 
*twilyth* passes 150,000 




Congratulations stoners. 
Tonight the folder *msgclb* sees the results of all those dollars spent on electricity. 
Making another appearance is *F150_Raptor* as he passes 6 million. Congrats. 
Also we have *rickss69* and *Mydog* adding another 100K to their latest million. 


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations stoners.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 15, 2011)

Grats to all......That's a lot of zeroes.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It's good to know that the million yesterday by *F150_Raptor* wasn't a fluke.
Today it took 3 WUs to upload *1,067,826* points. That's not a record performance but still it's a big slice of cherry. 
Back in the pack was *Mydog* with 671K. 
*bogmali* followed with 245K points. 
We had one other 100K+ folder along with two at 90K+. They were Oily (177K), TeXBill (95K) and frodon (94K). 

*Buck*, on your way back to Florida are you going to stop off in Atlanta to buy at least one Intel 6 core/12 thread CPU?


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	950,041	117,785	1,067,826
2	Mydog 	576,941	94,753	671,694
3	bogmali 	230,656	14,352	245,008
4	Oily_17 	98,480	79,107	177,587
5	TeXBill 	84,053	11,928	95,981
6	111frodon 	90,766	3,621	94,387
7	Buck_Nasty 	72,562	0	72,562
8	MetalTom 	42,395	5,745	48,140
9	msgclb 	42,602	5,256	47,858
10	hertz9753 	34,916	7,426	42,342
11	Niko084 	23,695	5,120	28,815
12	CamelJock 	23,712	2,964	26,676
13	rickss69 	21,966	1,937	23,903
14	Dustyshiv 	19,149	2,861	22,010
15	ChimPowerUp 	18,278	2,470	20,748
16	Mindweaver 	13,326	1,842	15,168
17	hat 	13,268	988	14,256
18	sneekypeet 	12,722	1,280	14,002
19	newtekie1 	11,778	1,280	13,058
20	vanyots 	11,976	563	12,539

*Milestones!*
*bpgt64* passed 350,000 
*F150_Raptor* passed 7,500,000 
*Greasemonkey* passed 100,000 
*Mydog* passed 1,700,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congrats *F150_Raptor* as you add a million+ and pass 7.5 million. 
Also *Mydog* adds another 100K to his latest million. 
*Greasemonkey* congrats as you pass 100K and earn your folding badge.


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 16, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Buck, on your way back to Florida are you going to stop off in Atlanta to buy at least one Intel 6 core/12 thread CPU?


LOL, I do have a 1hr layover in ATL, but there's no time to get to MicroCenter. My next CPU(s) purchase will be very strategic and well planned. May even involve an SR-2....


----------



## msgclb (Jun 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Today it's *Mydog* that completes the 1 WU for 472K points. 
*bogmali* follows with 328K points. 
Our four other 100K+ folder tonight were F150_Raptor (164K), hertz (126K), Oily (111K) and TeXBill (100K). 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Mydog 	472,622	0	472,622
2	bogmali 	242,904	85,926	328,830
3	F150_Raptor 	164,378	0	164,378
4	hertz9753 	118,109	8,002	126,111
5	Oily_17 	31,495	79,708	111,203
6	TeXBill 	88,718	11,860	100,578
7	msgclb 	42,285	5,188	47,473
8	dank1983man420 	34,417	5,592	40,009
9	MetalTom 	20,724	6,740	27,464
10	CamelJock 	23,174	3,952	27,126
11	briar7 	17,559	4,237	21,796
12	Dustyshiv 	18,815	2,633	21,448
13	ChimPowerUp 	18,772	2,470	21,242
14	Mindweaver 	17,248	3,976	21,224
15	111frodon 	17,116	3,976	21,092
16	Niko084 	18,396	2,273	20,669
17	newtekie1 	16,137	1,280	17,417
18	hat 	13,268	494	13,762
19	sneekypeet 	11,928	1,280	13,208
20	rickss69 	10,963	783	11,746

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 1,200,000 
*Mydog* passes 2,000,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 250,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *Mydog* as you pass 2 million. 
Also *briar7* continues to work towards his next million. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* has another 1 million point day and a very big slice of cherry. 
We had a pair of 200K+ folders with *Mydog* getting 271K and *bogmali* following with 215K points. 
Our 100K+ folder tonight were Buck (145K) and TeXBill (110K) followed by frodon at 93K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	1,027,049	0	1,027,049
2	Mydog 	158,871	112,936	271,807
3	bogmali 	138,098	77,264	215,362
4	Buck_Nasty 	145,895	0	145,895
5	TeXBill 	100,410	10,430	110,840
6	111frodon 	19,576	73,510	93,086
7	MetalTom 	44,732	3,926	48,658
8	hertz9753 	39,957	8,099	48,056
9	msgclb 	29,398	3,994	33,392
10	Oily_17 	29,601	2,646	32,247
11	CamelJock 	24,206	2,964	27,170
12	Dustyshiv 	21,343	5,481	26,824
13	Niko084 	19,978	3,908	23,886
14	dank1983man420 	19,189	1,298	20,487
15	ChimPowerUp 	16,796	2,964	19,760
16	newtekie1 	15,335	2,696	18,031
17	hat 	11,927	2,823	14,750
18	sneekypeet 	13,058	1,348	14,406
19	vanyots 	12,879	494	13,373
20	Mindweaver 	10,312	1,792	12,104

*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passes *90,000,000* 
*F150_Raptor* passes 8,500,000 
*Jizzler* passes 2,000,000 
*Ross211* passes 700,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *bogmali* on your latest accomplishment. 
Damn did I miss Buck passing 90 million. Nope, that's not what I missed. 
So congrats to *bogmali* on you being the first on our team to reach 90 million. 
Buck, now is the time to buy that SR-2.
Also congratulations to *F150_Raptor* on passing both 8 and 8.5 million. 
Finally, *Jizzler* congrats on passing 2 million. 







*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 18, 2011)

I remember when Buck posted something about bogmali as the guy that would take the #1 spot from him.  Congrats bogmali.  Congrats stoners.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Today we have *F150_Raptor* taking the cherry with a 641K performance. 
Next it's *Mydog* with a 314K day.  
Our 100K+ folder tonight were bogmali (147K), hertz (125K) and TeXBill (123K) with Oily having a 97K day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	641,278	0	641,278
2	Mydog 	314,410	0	314,410
3	bogmali 	138,347	9,250	147,597
4	hertz9753 	118,182	7,488	125,670
5	TeXBill 	110,252	13,376	123,628
6	Oily_17 	95,325	2,628	97,953
7	MetalTom 	44,065	6,572	50,637
8	msgclb 	43,493	6,347	49,840
9	Buck_Nasty 	38,120	11,129	49,249
10	Dustyshiv 	37,193	5,496	42,689
11	CamelJock 	24,304	3,458	27,762
12	Niko084 	21,264	2,628	23,892
13	newtekie1 	18,080	2,596	20,676
14	ChimPowerUp 	17,784	2,470	20,254
15	dank1983man420 	16,802	0	16,802
16	Mindweaver 	14,240	1,348	15,588
17	sneekypeet 	13,764	1,348	15,112
18	111frodon 	12,082	2,646	14,728
19	hat 	11,433	2,823	14,256
20	vanyots 	12,485	0	12,485

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passed 9,000,000 
*horik* passed 25,000 
*Mindweaver* passed 1,600,000 
*Mydog* passed 2,500,000 
*SpeedsticK* passed 800,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *F150_Raptor* as you pass 9 million. 
Congrats to both *Mydog* and *Mindweaver* as you work towards your next million. 


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 19, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* starts the week with 1,042K and an impressive slice of cherry. 
Having another 200K+ day was *Mydog* with 251K.  
Finally, our 100K+ folder tonight were Oily (187K), bogmali (169K), Buck (162K) and TeXBill (116K). 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	911,929	130,188	1,042,117
2	Mydog 	158,877	92,263	251,140
3	Oily_17 	181,760	6,168	187,928
4	bogmali 	159,155	10,684	169,839
5	Buck_Nasty 	150,432	12,074	162,506
6	TeXBill 	104,321	12,448	116,769
7	hertz9753 	40,561	6,912	47,473
8	MetalTom 	42,368	4,856	47,224
9	msgclb 	24,453	2,560	27,013
10	Niko084 	21,246	5,292	26,538
11	CamelJock 	22,230	3,458	25,688
12	newtekie1 	21,676	2,646	24,322
13	Dustyshiv 	21,233	2,740	23,973
14	111frodon 	20,423	2,646	23,069
15	ChimPowerUp 	17,784	2,470	20,254
16	dank1983man420 	15,736	0	15,736
17	hat 	13,762	988	14,750
18	sneekypeet 	11,455	2,273	13,728
19	vanyots 	13,459	0	13,459
20	KieX 	10,007	2,260	12,267

*Milestones!*
*Buck_Nasty* passes 90,000,000 


*F150_Raptor* passes 10,000,000 
*Mydog* passes 3,000,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *Buck* on passing 90 million. 
We need some competition for that 

 so now's  the time to buy your SR-2. 
Moving up to join that competition is *F150_Raptor* as he passes 10 million. Congratulations. 
Finally we have *Mydog* making a statement of his own as he passes 3 million. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 20, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *F150_Raptor* takes the cherry with an impressive 948K. 
Following him were *Mydog* with 335K and *bogmali* with 231K. 
Finally, our 100K+ folders tonight were msgclb (163K), Buck (153K), TeXBill (119K), Oily (116K) and hertz (110K). 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	948,338	0	948,338
2	Mydog 	335,640	0	335,640
3	bogmali 	216,162	15,381	231,543
4	msgclb 	163,908	0	163,908
5	Buck_Nasty 	146,060	7,301	153,361
6	TeXBill 	105,565	13,943	119,508
7	Oily_17 	114,084	2,596	116,680
8	hertz9753 	110,475	0	110,475
9	MetalTom 	30,457	6,346	36,803
10	CamelJock 	20,313	4,285	24,598
11	Niko084 	21,714	1,348	23,062
12	Dustyshiv 	19,279	3,155	22,434
13	111frodon 	18,602	3,172	21,774
14	ChimPowerUp 	18,523	3,230	21,753
15	newtekie1 	21,080	0	21,080
16	dank1983man420 	14,608	912	15,520
17	hat 	13,997	1,037	15,034
18	sneekypeet 	12,889	0	12,889
19	briar7 	12,443	0	12,443
20	KieX 	8,020	0	8,020

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passed 11,000,000 
*MetalTom* passed 6,500,000 
*Mydog* passed 3,500,000 

Congratulations stoners. 
*F150_Raptor* adds another million as he passes 11 million. Congratulations. 
We have both *MetalTom* and *Mydog* working towards their next million. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 21, 2011 Pie!*

Both EOC and Free-DC didn't have a final update so I'd bet Stanford caused it.
Below is as of 9 PM CST. I'm giving up and going to bed.

*Tonight's Pie.*






Even with the missing update *Mydog* has a good day with 576K and the cherry. 
*F150_Raptor* has a 299K day followed by *bogmali* with 245K. 
Finally, our 100K+ folders tonight were Buck (197K), Oily (173K), frodon (105K) and TeXBill (104K). 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Mydog 	576,103	0	576,103
2	F150_Raptor 	299,688	0	299,688
3	bogmali 	245,648	0	245,648
4	Buck_Nasty 	197,254	0	197,254
5	Oily_17 	173,714	0	173,714
6	111frodon 	105,141	0	105,141
7	TeXBill 	104,283	0	104,283
8	msgclb 	92,403	0	92,403
9	hertz9753 	36,329	0	36,329
10	MetalTom 	36,162	0	36,162
11	Niko084 	26,712	0	26,712
12	Dustyshiv 	25,002	0	25,002
13	ChimPowerUp 	21,719	0	21,719
14	dank1983man420 	20,484	0	20,484
15	CamelJock 	20,293	0	20,293
16	hat 	14,187	0	14,187
17	vanyots 	13,373	0	13,373
18	newtekie1 	11,634	0	11,634
19	KieX 	9,794	0	9,794
20	theonedub 	7,852	0	7,852

*Milestones!*

Free-DC didn't have a 4th update so the couple of you would be stoners will have to wait until tomorrow. 

Congratulations tomorrows stoners. 


*And now the certificates.*

None that I could find!

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* had one gigantic final update that separated him from the pack and bring home 808K points that of course takes the cherry. 
That pack includes *Mydog* with 280K, *bogmali* with 239K and *Buck* with 231K. 
Finally, our 100K+ folders tonight were hertz (131K) and TeXBill (125K). 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	199,166	609,348	808,514
2	Mydog 	190,097	90,884	280,981
3	bogmali 	228,971	10,734	239,705
4	Buck_Nasty 	219,276	12,210	231,486
5	hertz9753 	123,526	7,910	131,436
6	TeXBill 	115,839	9,336	125,175
7	Dustyshiv 	43,533	4,580	48,113
8	Oily_17 	29,898	6,251	36,149
9	dank1983man420 	29,928	2,646	32,574
10	CamelJock 	28,054	3,561	31,615
11	Niko084 	25,697	3,994	29,691
12	ChimPowerUp 	25,425	3,530	28,955
13	111frodon 	23,041	2,596	25,637
14	msgclb 	20,368	2,646	23,014
15	newtekie1 	14,308	1,298	15,606
16	hat 	12,847	1,370	14,217
17	vanyots 	6,655	5,774	12,429
18	phoenix 	7,912	1,059	8,971
19	Mindweaver 	7,529	0	7,529
20	KieX 	7,098	0	7,098

You might be asking where did msgclb go. 
I'm moving! Not apartments but my computer rack where I have many of my better heat producers. 
It seems my AC troubles continue and I've been offered an AC window unit.
My computer rack was blocking the window so I've been preparing a new location and tomorrow I should be able to complete the move and get back in the pie.


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 9,500,000 
*klva80* passes 50,000 
*Mydog* passes 4,000,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congrats *111frodon* on your latest stone. 
*Mydog* congratulation on your 4th million. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 24, 2011)

Going to try for a taste of pie other than the dark green stuff...  I don't even know what it is!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 24, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Going to try for a taste of pie other than the dark green stuff...  I don't even know what it is!



Maybe asparagus! Luckily you aren't required to eat it.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, either that or avocado...  not sure why I see that....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2011)

Spinach maybe?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* had one gigantic record day with 1,516K points that gives him one scrumptious piece of cherry. 
*Mydog* has another outstanding day with 572K points. 
*bogmali* still must be waiting for a big box as he has another 239K day. 
Next our 100K+ folders tonight were Oily (182K) and TeXBill (121K). 
Finally it's msgclb (99K+) (hoping for a better day tomorrow) and Buck (90K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	1,516,193	0	1,516,193
2	Mydog 	572,483	0	572,483
3	bogmali 	224,704	14,464	239,168
4	Oily_17 	179,196	3,648	182,844
5	TeXBill 	111,878	9,762	121,640
6	msgclb 	94,042	5,845	99,887
7	Buck_Nasty 	78,774	11,568	90,342
8	hertz9753 	41,643	9,514	51,157
9	MetalTom 	39,489	6,490	45,979
10	Dustyshiv 	37,889	4,236	42,125
11	CamelJock 	34,312	2,250	36,562
12	Niko084 	23,547	1,298	24,845
13	ChimPowerUp 	21,225	2,974	24,199
14	111frodon 	21,118	2,596	23,714
15	dank1983man420 	21,031	2,646	23,677
16	Mindweaver 	10,582	3,198	13,780
17	hat 	12,680	1,037	13,717
18	newtekie1 	12,135	912	13,047
19	briar7 	7,910	3,707	11,617
20	sneekypeet 	8,427	2,596	11,023

*Milestones!*
*BraveSoul* passes 1,800,000 
*F150_Raptor* passes 13,000,000 
*Mydog* passes 4,500,000 
*toastman2004* passes 950,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
*F150_Raptor* passes that lucky number 13. Congratulations on your 13 million. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 24, 2011)

F150 Raptor are producing some sick numbers these days


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 24, 2011)

Mydog said:


> F150 Raptor are producing some sick numbers these days



The two of you are both doing very good. I can see my days in the top 10 will end real soon


----------



## msgclb (Jun 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It looks like Stanford's stats crapped out for the second time this week. 
So I'm going to enjoy my first cherry pie in a long time and hope that none of you would have had a third update that would have spoiled my feast. 

So tonight *msgclb* has one of his better days with 326K points. 
Even with only three updates our 100K+ folders tonight were Oily (179K), Buck (157K), bogmali (148K), F150_Raptor (134K) and hertz (121K). 
We also had frodon (91K) and TeXBill (90K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	326,964	0	326,964
2	Oily_17 	179,878	0	179,878
3	Buck_Nasty 	157,993	0	157,993
4	bogmali 	148,894	0	148,894
5	F150_Raptor 	134,791	0	134,791
6	hertz9753 	121,791	0	121,791
7	111frodon 	91,716	0	91,716
8	TeXBill 	90,141	0	90,141
9	MetalTom 	39,740	0	39,740
10	Dustyshiv 	37,348	0	37,348
11	Niko084 	31,616	0	31,616
12	dank1983man420 	28,423	0	28,423
13	CamelJock 	27,549	0	27,549
14	ChimPowerUp 	19,077	0	19,077
15	hat 	12,023	0	12,023
16	Mindweaver 	11,921	0	11,921
17	theonedub 	11,844	0	11,844
18	sneekypeet 	9,775	0	9,775
19	newtekie1 	9,584	0	9,584
20	vanyots 	7,192	0	7,192

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 14,000,000 
*Niko084* passes 11,000,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Tonight congratulations *F150_Raptor* as you pass 14 million and *Niko084* as you pass 11 million. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 25, 2011)

msgclb said:


> So I'm going to enjoy my first cherry pie in a long time and hope that none of you would have had a third update that would have spoiled my feast.



Congrats on that slice of cherry pie!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Stanford's stats pages haven't come back to life but we're lucky that EOC has been able to obtain the data. 

Tonight *F150_Raptor* returns for a scrumptious piece of cherry with his 909K performance. 
*Buck* has an outstanding 312K points. 
Our 100K+ folders tonight were MStenholm (182K), bogmali (181K) and TeXBill (114K). 

Welcome back MStenholm. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	909,435	0	909,435
2	Buck_Nasty 	298,236	13,929	312,165
3	MStenholm 	182,386	0	182,386
4	bogmali 	170,930	10,417	181,347
5	TeXBill 	101,825	12,757	114,582
6	Mydog 	87,141	0	87,141
7	hertz9753 	55,282	3,894	59,176
8	Dustyshiv 	43,591	4,891	48,482
9	MetalTom 	44,882	0	44,882
10	Oily_17 	34,848	2,646	37,494
11	msgclb 	27,021	2,646	29,667
12	ChimPowerUp 	26,756	2,445	29,201
13	111frodon 	24,099	2,596	26,695
14	CamelJock 	26,003	0	26,003
15	Niko084 	21,014	4,573	25,587
16	dank1983man420 	17,985	2,596	20,581
17	hat 	15,812	2,188	18,000
18	newtekie1 	15,476	1,348	16,824
19	Mindweaver 	9,236	4,047	13,283
20	sneekypeet 	11,546	1,348	12,894

*Milestones!*
*Mydog* passes 5,000,000 


Congratulations *Mydog* on your 5th million. 


*And now the certificates.*






Although Stanford's stats page is down I was able to snag the certificate so the data is there behind the curtain. 


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*F150_Raptor* has 629K points tonight that earns him a tasty slice of cherry. 
Next it's *bogmali* with an outstanding 458K points. 
Having a very good day was *Oily* with 218K. 
Our 100K+ folders tonight were hertz (125K), TeXBill (105K) and msgclb (100K). 
We also had frodon (95K) and MStenholm (90K). 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	522,323	107,147	629,470
2	bogmali 	443,056	15,468	458,524
3	Oily_17 	215,493	2,696	218,189
4	hertz9753 	117,655	7,449	125,104
5	TeXBill 	91,150	14,469	105,619
6	msgclb 	98,906	1,348	100,254
7	111frodon 	92,840	2,696	95,536
8	MStenholm 	90,848	0	90,848
9	Mydog 	89,684	0	89,684
10	Buck_Nasty 	70,678	6,829	77,507
11	Niko084 	38,499	4,586	43,085
12	Dustyshiv 	32,722	4,982	37,704
13	Mindweaver 	23,980	2,696	26,676
14	ChimPowerUp 	21,465	2,562	24,027
15	MetalTom 	19,820	0	19,820
16	CamelJock 	15,731	1,937	17,668
17	dank1983man420 	14,578	0	14,578
18	newtekie1 	10,684	2,646	13,330
19	vanyots 	9,278	3,267	12,545
20	theonedub 	12,048	0	12,048

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 15,000,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 850,000 
*Zyon* passes 200 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *F150_Raptor* on passing 15 million. 


*Members Joining Today*
*Zyon* joins as new   

Thanks for joining our team *Zyon*. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* has another cherry day with an outstanding 711K points. 
*Buck* follows with an very good 235K performance. 
Our 100K+ folders tonight were bogmali (194K), msgclb (171K), MStenholm (109K), TeXBil (105K) and Oily (100K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	614,258	96,902	711,160
2	Buck_Nasty 	154,970	80,562	235,532
3	bogmali 	180,725	14,258	194,983
4	msgclb 	168,713	3,185	171,898
5	MStenholm 	109,623	0	109,623
6	TeXBill 	89,187	15,862	105,049
7	Oily_17 	97,536	2,646	100,182
8	hertz9753 	45,544	4,625	50,169
9	MetalTom 	33,589	0	33,589
10	Niko084 	26,491	4,919	31,410
11	Dustyshiv 	25,160	3,583	28,743
12	Mindweaver 	23,752	3,621	27,373
13	CamelJock 	19,429	4,894	24,323
14	dank1983man420 	20,012	1,837	21,849
15	ChimPowerUp 	15,457	1,350	16,807
16	hat 	11,912	3,225	15,137
17	newtekie1 	12,419	1,348	13,767
18	sneekypeet 	11,022	1,348	12,370
19	111frodon 	8,963	0	8,963
20	theonedub 	8,850	0	8,850

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 16,000,000 
*horik* passes 30,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 1,700,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 300,000 
*Zyon* passes 500 


Congratulations stoners. 
*F150_Raptor* returns with 16 million. Congratulations 
*Mindweaver* that's another 100K towards your 2nd million. Congrats. 


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks msgclb!  I've been having problems with my gtx480 not getting any work. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and so far so good.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* adds another 700K+ points to his total and another cherry. 
Tonight *bogmali* has a very good 261K performance while I suspect wanting more. 
Our 100K+ folders tonight were MStenholm (182K), Buck (156K), hertz (126K) and msgclb (105K). 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	749,281	0	749,281
2	bogmali 	251,423	9,862	261,285
3	MStenholm 	182,476	0	182,476
4	Buck_Nasty 	149,653	7,346	156,999
5	hertz9753 	120,307	6,370	126,677
6	msgclb 	104,057	1,837	105,894
7	TeXBill 	75,264	8,330	83,594
8	Oily_17 	30,315	5,459	35,774
9	Dustyshiv 	25,150	3,273	28,423
10	CamelJock 	25,213	3,150	28,363
11	Mindweaver 	23,221	450	23,671
12	Niko084 	20,284	925	21,209
13	dank1983man420 	18,884	1,837	20,721
14	theonedub 	14,668	2,646	17,314
15	vanyots 	13,421	2,508	15,929
16	MetalTom 	11,882	3,994	15,876
17	hat 	12,643	2,735	15,378
18	ChimPowerUp 	13,505	1,624	15,129
19	newtekie1 	12,758	1,348	14,106
20	sneekypeet 	9,978	1,837	11,815

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 17,000,000 
*Mike0409* passes 90,000 
*Ross211* passes 750,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
*F150_Raptor* add another million to make it 17 million. Congratulations 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 29, 2011)

Darn,  I keep getting that avocado stuff....  wonder if adding 2 quads to the mix would fix that.  Just realized I'm looking at 10mil in 2 months,  except next 2 months are very hot here,  could hit 120f inside apt,  ug.  So might take me a bit longer,  I'll just keep slugging along until the heat hits.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 29, 2011)

What happened to Mydog

Hope all is well M8


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Milestones!
> F150_Raptor passes 16,000,000
> horik passes 30,000
> Mindweaver passes 1,700,000
> theoneandonlymrk passes 300,000



cheers dudes im impressed with that i didnt expect to see me ere lol

new build soon, means i get my main rigs 3xpciex to throw at the job full time(il be askin for gfx card advice nearer the time ive some doe to earn big style and im far from overpaid)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 29, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> cheers dudes im impressed with that i didnt expect to see me ere lol
> 
> new build soon, means i get my main rigs 3xpciex to throw at the job full time(il be askin for gfx card advice nearer the time ive some doe to earn big style and im far from overpaid)



You can't beat the PPD/watt that you'd get if you bought Buck's system that he has for sale for $300.  He already has it at a stable OC, all you'd have to do is add a HDD, optical drive and go.  I'd even recommend installing Linux to get the most PPD from it, which, IIRC, is around 30K.  Just try to match that with GPU's.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* has another one of those astonishing 1M+ point days that gives him a pacman cherry. 
*bogmali* again has a very good 217K performance.  Can we have an update on your Linux woes? 
Oily(111K) was our only 100K+ folder tonight. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	1,013,672	0	1,013,672
2	bogmali 	209,420	8,413	217,833
3	Oily_17 	108,134	3,661	111,795
4	msgclb 	86,488	0	86,488
5	Buck_Nasty 	59,637	10,309	69,946
6	TeXBill 	60,483	7,938	68,421
7	hertz9753 	50,058	2,736	52,794
8	Dustyshiv 	33,432	4,759	38,191
9	MetalTom 	24,097	7,888	31,985
10	Niko084 	26,065	5,292	31,357
11	111frodon 	25,640	3,661	29,301
12	CamelJock 	21,191	450	21,641
13	dank1983man420 	19,719	1,837	21,556
14	theonedub 	16,108	1,824	17,932
15	newtekie1 	16,177	0	16,177
16	hat 	14,219	783	15,002
17	ChimPowerUp 	12,444	1,487	13,931
18	Mike0409 	12,603	912	13,515
19	Mindweaver 	8,338	4,044	12,382
20	KieX 	10,136	1,837	11,973

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 18,000,000 
*Mike0409* passes 100,000 
*twilyth* passes 200,000 
*xstayxtruex* passes 1,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
*F150_Raptor* returns with his 18th million. Congratulations 
*Mike0409* you have now earned a folding badge with your 100K today. 
Thanks for joining our team *xstayxtruex*. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 30, 2011)

bogmali said:


> What happened to Mydog
> 
> Hope all is well M8



Mydog is back folding for Norway. He was about to overtake his old team


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 30, 2011)

Mydog, you staying there or coming back here?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 1, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You can't beat the PPD/watt that you'd get if you bought Buck's system that he has for sale for $300. He already has it at a stable OC, all you'd have to do is add a HDD, optical drive and go. I'd even recommend installing Linux to get the most PPD from it, which, IIRC, is around 30K. Just try to match that with GPU's.



something to think about definately but i was thinking 3x gtx460 in an x38 with q6600 24x7 would do good ppd but its waitin on a decent BD to arrive for a main rig/rest of time folding rig hopefullly xfired by then

also ive no money at mo im paying the electric bill

in case interested ive my gamein rig as listed folding plus a P4 D dual core + gt240 folding near 24/7(bedrm) coincidentally i could do with hints setting that one to autostart am?


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 1, 2011)

If I  dont buy some new audio separates...I will upgrade my 920's to 970's later this month


----------



## msgclb (Jul 1, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> If I  dont buy some new audio separates...I will upgrade my 920's to 970's later this month



Today is your last chance to buy your 970 *later this month*! 

I know I should save my money for some future disaster but with every day that goes by it gets harder not to hit the buy button.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 1, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Today is your last chance to buy your 970 *later this month*!



Yeah, I should really hit that "Buy Now" button now....


----------



## msgclb (Jul 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jun 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* has a 1M update to go with an already great day for 1,608K points that gives him a fantastic piece of cherry. 
*Oily* has an outstanding 656K performance that must have had him seeing cherry until reality set in. 
*Buck* has a very good 200K+ day. 
Tonight hertz (117K) and MSteholm (107K) are our 100K+ folders. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	604,012	1,004,870	1,608,882
2	Oily_17 	650,973	5,450	656,423
3	Buck_Nasty 	207,493	12,114	219,607
4	hertz9753 	110,029	7,863	117,892
5	MStenholm 	107,052	0	107,052
6	msgclb 	95,004	925	95,929
7	bogmali 	66,101	6,571	72,672
8	TeXBill 	57,651	7,950	65,601
9	MetalTom 	43,634	5,498	49,132
10	Dustyshiv 	33,058	5,005	38,063
11	CamelJock 	25,288	3,111	28,399
12	Niko084 	26,446	1,298	27,744
13	111frodon 	15,036	3,975	19,011
14	dank1983man420 	16,191	0	16,191
15	ChimPowerUp 	13,922	1,765	15,687
16	Mindweaver 	14,233	1,348	15,581
17	theonedub 	15,003	0	15,003
18	hat 	12,881	1,059	13,940
19	sneekypeet 	10,737	1,837	12,574
20	vanyots 	12,282	0	12,282

*Milestones!*
*F150_Raptor* passes 19,000,000 
*xstayxtruex* passes 4,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Today is *F150_Raptor*'s 19th million. Congratulations 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* starts out a new month with 1,201K points and another gigantic piece of cherry. 
Tonight Buck (151K), bogmali (135K) and Oily (106K) are our 100K+ folders. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	1,201,667	0	1,201,667
2	Buck_Nasty 	141,091	10,407	151,498
3	bogmali 	127,883	8,019	135,902
4	Oily_17 	104,329	2,650	106,979
5	msgclb 	83,658	925	84,583
6	TeXBill 	63,642	5,300	68,942
7	MetalTom 	41,492	7,988	49,480
8	hertz9753 	40,069	7,411	47,480
9	Dustyshiv 	32,711	5,398	38,109
10	CamelJock 	27,138	4,598	31,736
11	xstayxtruex 	27,743	0	27,743
12	111frodon 	19,774	2,650	22,424
13	Mindweaver 	16,788	2,646	19,434
14	Niko084 	18,622	0	18,622
15	dank1983man420 	14,575	2,650	17,225
16	hat 	14,753	706	15,459
17	ChimPowerUp 	13,407	1,174	14,581
18	sneekypeet 	10,327	1,850	12,177
19	Mike0409 	10,634	1,298	11,932
20	vanyots 	11,589	0	11,589
Notice how close *xstayxtruex* came to breaking into the top 10. 


*Milestones!*
*CamelJock* passed 8,500,000 
*Dustyshiv* passed 17,000,000 
*F150_Raptor* passed 20,000,000 
*xstayxtruex* passed 30,000 

Congratulations stoners. 
Congrats *F150_Raptor* on your 1st of many 20 million. 
Congratulations *Dustyshiv* and *CamelJock* on your latest stones. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* retains the cherry but this time with a mere 353K points. 
While a cherry might have been within my reach, *msgclb* had to settle for 258K points. 
Tonight's other 100K+ folders were  bogmali (198K), hertz (120K) and Oily (105K). 
MStenholm came in with 90K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	353,641	0	353,641
2	msgclb 	258,720	0	258,720
3	bogmali 	186,150	12,621	198,771
4	hertz9753 	117,813	2,650	120,463
5	Oily_17 	100,039	5,770	105,809
6	MStenholm 	90,723	0	90,723
7	TeXBill 	65,449	9,275	74,724
8	Buck_Nasty 	62,149	7,603	69,752
9	Dustyshiv 	36,137	5,027	41,164
10	CamelJock 	26,864	3,835	30,699
11	xstayxtruex 	27,205	0	27,205
12	MetalTom 	26,999	0	26,999
13	Mindweaver 	24,650	1,850	26,500
14	dank1983man420 	18,550	2,650	21,200
15	111frodon 	18,292	2,650	20,942
16	ChimPowerUp 	12,974	2,193	15,167
17	briar7 	11,590	2,669	14,259
18	vanyots 	12,788	1,236	14,024
19	hat 	12,631	1,037	13,668
20	KieX 	10,484	1,348	11,832

*Milestones!*
*Mindweaver* passes 1,800,000 
*Oily_17* passes 45,000,000 
*xstayxtruex* passes 50,000 

Congratulations stoners. 
Congrats *Oily_17* on your 45 million. 
I'm guessing that you haven't hit the "Buy Now" button but I  did today. 
Congratulations *Mindweaver* as you work towards your next million. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 3, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I'm guessing that you haven't hit the "Buy Now" button ....



Well I wouldn't want to spoil the surprise....but you never know


----------



## msgclb (Jul 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* has another cherry day with 777K points. 
*Buck* has a great day with 252K points. 
Tonight's 100K+ folder was  bogmali (162K). 
Oily came in with 92K. 

*xstayxtruex* made his 1st Pie appearance tonight. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	777,081	0	777,081
2	Buck_Nasty 	238,948	14,022	252,970
3	bogmali 	155,377	6,671	162,048
4	Oily_17 	26,585	65,464	92,049
5	MStenholm 	0	72,235	72,235
6	TeXBill 	42,013	8,523	50,536
7	Dustyshiv 	36,112	5,539	41,651
8	CamelJock 	28,410	3,874	32,284
9	MetalTom 	27,594	0	27,594
10	xstayxtruex 	26,787	0	26,787
11	hertz9753 	21,788	3,975	25,763
12	msgclb 	20,394	4,306	24,700
13	dank1983man420 	18,550	2,650	21,200
14	111frodon 	17,225	2,650	19,875
15	vanyots 	17,148	0	17,148
16	briar7 	11,566	4,253	15,819
17	ChimPowerUp 	12,585	2,544	15,129
18	hat 	12,459	1,059	13,518
19	KieX 	10,684	1,348	12,032
20	sneekypeet 	10,484	1,348	11,832

*Milestones!*
*dank1983man420* passes 19,000,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 350,000 
*xstayxtruex* passes 80,000 
*Zyon* passes 1,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *dank1983man420* as you close in on your 20th million. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It looks like we didn't have any -bigbeta WUs hatch tonight.
Taking the cherry tonight is *bogmali* with 214K points. 
Tonight's 100K+ folders were Buck (131K) and  hertz (110K). 
I must have miscalculated as I came up short with 99K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	148,112	66,374	214,486
2	Buck_Nasty 	117,921	13,808	131,729
3	hertz9753 	106,033	3,975	110,008
4	msgclb 	98,126	1,348	99,474
5	Oily_17 	28,602	59,711	88,313
6	TeXBill 	41,990	6,625	48,615
7	Dustyshiv 	37,400	5,523	42,923
8	CamelJock 	28,116	4,148	32,264
9	xstayxtruex 	27,927	0	27,927
10	newtekie1 	23,074	2,646	25,720
11	dank1983man420 	17,225	2,650	19,875
12	111frodon 	14,575	3,975	18,550
13	Mindweaver 	13,619	2,646	16,265
14	ChimPowerUp 	11,764	2,387	14,151
15	MetalTom 	8,157	5,395	13,552
16	hat 	12,307	787	13,094
17	vanyots 	12,925	0	12,925
18	sneekypeet 	10,634	1,298	11,932
19	Ross211 	6,632	3,253	9,885
20	briar7 	9,850	0	9,850

*Milestones!*
*xstayxtruex* passes *100,000* 

Congratulations *xstayxtruex* you have now earned a folding badge with your 100K points. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*F150_Raptor* overcame some competition and takes the cherry with 767K points. 
*Oily* had an excellent day with 489K points. 
Also having very good day was *bogmali* with 236K and *Buck* with 207K points. 
Tonight there were no other 100K+ folders. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	F150_Raptor 	767,314	0	767,314
2	Oily_17 	484,261	5,447	489,708
3	bogmali 	225,651	10,565	236,216
4	Buck_Nasty 	188,919	19,035	207,954
5	msgclb 	85,075	2,260	87,335
6	MStenholm 	73,144	0	73,144
7	111frodon 	60,763	0	60,763
8	TeXBill 	56,595	3,975	60,570
9	hertz9753 	42,225	3,975	46,200
10	Dustyshiv 	35,149	5,658	40,807
11	MetalTom 	28,979	5,511	34,490
12	CamelJock 	29,799	3,698	33,497
13	dank1983man420 	30,015	2,650	32,665
14	xstayxtruex 	24,815	5,060	29,875
15	Niko084 	23,636	5,511	29,147
16	Mindweaver 	22,804	4,731	27,535
17	newtekie1 	20,330	2,646	22,976
18	ChimPowerUp 	12,031	2,387	14,418
19	hat 	12,538	1,037	13,575
20	sneekypeet 	10,584	1,298	11,882

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 1,300,000 
*hat* passes 4,000,000 
*klva80* passes 60,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *hat* on your 4 million points and the new addition to your folding badge. 
congrats *briar7* on your latest stone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 6, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* brings home the cherry with 286K points. 
Also having a very good day was *msgclb* with 271K points and *Buck* with 214K points. 
Tonight our other 100K+ folders were Oily (163K) and hertz (108K). 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	204,279	82,103	286,382
2	msgclb 	269,999	1,348	271,347
3	Buck_Nasty 	206,530	7,763	214,293
4	Oily_17 	160,591	2,650	163,241
5	hertz9753 	104,474	3,975	108,449
6	MStenholm 	0	72,987	72,987
7	TeXBill 	41,806	8,125	49,931
8	MetalTom 	43,661	5,292	48,953
9	Niko084 	39,619	4,560	44,179
10	CamelJock 	29,548	4,236	33,784
11	Dustyshiv 	28,598	2,824	31,422
12	Mindweaver 	27,777	3,199	30,976
13	xstayxtruex 	23,238	0	23,238
14	111frodon 	21,200	1,325	22,525
15	dank1983man420 	15,900	1,325	17,225
16	theoneandonlymrk 	12,997	2,285	15,282
17	ChimPowerUp 	12,581	1,937	14,518
18	briar7 	9,930	3,426	13,356
19	hat 	12,001	1,037	13,038
20	sneekypeet 	9,286	2,210	11,496

*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 10,000,000 
*MetalTom* passes 7,000,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 900,000 
*sy5tem* passes 1,000 
*xstayxtruex* passes 150,000 
*Zyon* passes 3,000 


Congratulations stoners. 
Congratulations *frodon* on your 1st 10 million points. 
congrats *MetalTom* on passing 7 million. 
Thanks for joining our team *sy5tem*. 


*And now the certificates.*
































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 7, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight the cherry goes to *bogmali* with 192K points. 
Buck is our only other 100K+ folder with 138K points followed by Oily with 90K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	183,299	8,969	192,268
2	Buck_Nasty 	129,926	8,975	138,901
3	Oily_17 	84,554	5,725	90,279
4	hertz9753 	41,694	7,403	49,097
5	TeXBill 	41,386	6,625	48,011
6	111frodon 	36,028	2,650	38,678
7	Dustyshiv 	26,025	6,029	32,054
8	Mindweaver 	28,526	3,481	32,007
9	MetalTom 	27,858	3,894	31,752
10	Niko084 	22,130	3,994	26,124
11	CamelJock 	16,944	3,883	20,827
12	xstayxtruex 	20,451	0	20,451
13	msgclb 	18,617	1,348	19,965
14	dank1983man420 	17,225	2,650	19,875
15	ChimPowerUp 	12,620	1,624	14,244
16	theoneandonlymrk 	12,328	587	12,915
17	Steevo1 	9,241	3,647	12,888
18	theonedub 	11,781	0	11,781
19	KieX 	10,084	1,348	11,432
20	hat 	8,370	3,009	11,379

*Milestones!*
*Mindweaver* passes 1,900,000 
*Ross211* passes 800,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 400,000 
*Zyon* passes 4,000 

Congratulations stoners. 
*Mindweaver* congrats on passing 1.9 million. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2011)

Summer's here.  918,193 points for the day.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 8, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Congratulations stoners.



this aimed at all of us?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 9, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> this aimed at all of us?



You betcha!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 8, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight I had several rigs put together 217K points to secure the cherry. 
Oily was next with 175K then bogmali with 159K followed by Buck with 93K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	216,156	1,298	217,454
2	Oily_17 	173,067	2,650	175,717
3	bogmali 	148,334	11,656	159,990
4	Buck_Nasty 	76,947	16,422	93,369
5	MStenholm 	73,023	0	73,023
6	TeXBill 	42,231	9,854	52,085
7	MetalTom 	43,534	7,938	51,472
8	hertz9753 	38,872	8,134	47,006
9	Dustyshiv 	37,620	5,887	43,507
10	111frodon 	37,057	2,650	39,707
11	CamelJock 	23,865	5,791	29,656
12	xstayxtruex 	21,045	4,831	25,876
13	Niko084 	14,478	3,944	18,422
14	dank1983man420 	15,900	0	15,900
15	theoneandonlymrk 	14,988	450	15,438
16	newtekie1 	13,745	1,348	15,093
17	ChimPowerUp 	12,444	2,451	14,895
18	hat 	12,177	1,037	13,214
19	sneekypeet 	11,123	1,824	12,947
20	Steevo1 	9,175	3,443	12,618

*Milestones!*
*xstayxtruex* passes 200,000 

Congratulations *xstayxtruex*. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice job msgclb


----------



## msgclb (Jul 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 9, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* shows us his future potential with 401K points for a nice slice of cherry. 
Buck follows with 133K then hertz with 126K and Oily with 90K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	388,643	13,261	401,904
2	Buck_Nasty 	111,888	21,662	133,550
3	hertz9753 	118,641	7,485	126,126
4	Oily_17 	29,617	60,571	90,188
5	msgclb 	56,554	4,176	60,730
6	TeXBill 	42,845	12,651	55,496
7	MetalTom 	42,467	7,322	49,789
8	Dustyshiv 	37,459	6,070	43,529
9	CamelJock 	25,554	3,561	29,115
10	dank1983man420 	17,225	9,814	27,039
11	xstayxtruex 	22,434	4,264	26,698
12	Niko084 	19,970	5,392	25,362
13	111frodon 	19,875	2,650	22,525
14	newtekie1 	13,280	1,348	14,628
15	ChimPowerUp 	12,417	1,761	14,178
16	theoneandonlymrk 	13,499	0	13,499
17	Steevo1 	12,088	0	12,088
18	KieX 	10,734	1,298	12,032
19	hat 	10,567	1,059	11,626
20	sneekypeet 	10,044	1,348	11,392

*Milestones!*
[None] 



*And now the certificates.*

[None] 


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 10, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *Buck* takes the cherry with 241K points. 
*bogmali* has another very good day with 208K points. 
Oily has a good day with 187K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	229,039	12,534	241,573
2	bogmali 	196,772	11,593	208,365
3	Oily_17 	183,549	3,975	187,524
4	TeXBill 	72,147	9,920	82,067
5	msgclb 	72,148	8,015	80,163
6	MStenholm 	72,715	0	72,715
7	Dustyshiv 	31,426	5,770	37,196
8	CamelJock 	26,649	4,285	30,934
9	xstayxtruex 	22,396	4,256	26,652
10	MetalTom 	23,815	2,762	26,577
11	hertz9753 	23,913	2,650	26,563
12	Niko084 	19,870	5,292	25,162
13	111frodon 	18,550	2,650	21,200
14	dank1983man420 	17,351	0	17,351
15	Steevo1 	13,674	1,835	15,509
16	ChimPowerUp 	13,123	1,487	14,610
17	sneekypeet 	10,584	1,837	12,421
18	hat 	10,964	1,059	12,023
19	theoneandonlymrk 	11,128	803	11,931
20	newtekie1 	10,584	1,298	11,882

*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passes 95,000,000 
*popswala* passes 1,600,000 
*xstayxtruex* passes 250,000 
*Zyon* passes 6,000 

Yesterday there was none, today there's millions and millions, 95 million to be exact. Congratulations *bogmali* on your incredible achievement. 




*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow,  can't believe my broke-ass self took eighth place!  It must be getting hot down in the states.  I'll have to back down a bit myself,  but thankfully the heat is holding off right now here,  so I've still got ocs on my cards ect.  If people's cards are overheating,  maybe underclocking/undervolting might help?  Just an idea.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 12, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  can't believe my broke-ass self took eighth place!  It must be getting hot down in the states.  I'll have to back down a bit myself,  but thankfully the heat is holding off right now here,  so I've still got ocs on my cards ect.  If people's cards are overheating,  maybe underclocking/undervolting might help?  Just an idea.



For awhile now I've been dealing with temperatures 105F+ that are about to drive me batty.
I can't wait for one of those Canadian cold fronts to freeze my butt off.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 12, 2011)

Well,  in my little corner of BC,  we will hit 100f temps in Aug.  It will be over 120f in my apt....
Edit: unless I fork out and give my landlord $35 to run my ac.  I may do it.....  but then I only 
have 15amps for my whole apt,  so a box will have to be shut down.  darnnnnnn


----------



## msgclb (Jul 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 11, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* lands the cherry with 235K points. 
Enjoying 100K+ folding was MStenholm with 146K and Buck with 119K followed by TeXBill with 91K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	229,215	6,644	235,859
2	MStenholm 	146,103	0	146,103
3	Buck_Nasty 	106,232	13,110	119,342
4	TeXBill 	71,725	19,471	91,196
5	111frodon 	68,083	2,650	70,733
6	hertz9753 	62,778	0	62,778
7	msgclb 	56,627	5,604	62,231
8	Dustyshiv 	28,989	2,248	31,237
9	Oily_17 	28,096	2,650	30,746
10	CamelJock 	26,181	3,561	29,742
11	MetalTom 	23,876	3,975	27,851
12	xstayxtruex 	22,206	4,822	27,028
13	dank1983man420 	17,225	2,650	19,875
14	vanyots 	14,756	4,691	19,447
15	newtekie1 	12,857	2,673	15,530
16	theoneandonlymrk 	12,616	2,541	15,157
17	ChimPowerUp 	12,757	1,487	14,244
18	hat 	12,362	940	13,302
19	Steevo1 	12,321	0	12,321
20	theonedub 	10,248	1,325	11,573

*Milestones!*
*Steevo1* passes 6,500,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 450,000 

Congratulations guys on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 12, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have three outstanding performances. 
First we have *Oily* taking the cherry with 382K points. 
Not far behind was *bogmali* with 345K points. 
Next was *Buck* with 279K points. 
Finally TeXBill had another 90K+ day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


I don't know what happened over in Norway but it looks like they had a bad day and we have passed them. 
I'm sure we would all like to see *Mydog* return and help our team. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	376,439	6,169	382,608
2	bogmali 	332,311	13,223	345,534
3	Buck_Nasty 	213,031	66,427	279,458
4	TeXBill 	84,022	6,625	90,647
5	msgclb 	63,160	13,764	76,924
6	MetalTom 	43,725	6,625	50,350
7	Dustyshiv 	32,065	5,914	37,979
8	CamelJock 	26,160	4,973	31,133
9	111frodon 	21,200	2,650	23,850
10	Mindweaver 	21,200	0	21,200
11	newtekie1 	18,384	2,696	21,080
12	hat 	12,716	2,622	15,338
13	ChimPowerUp 	12,620	1,937	14,557
14	theonedub 	11,925	1,325	13,250
15	xstayxtruex 	13,038	0	13,038
16	Niko084 	10,684	1,298	11,982
17	dank1983man420 	11,925	0	11,925
18	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
19	sneekypeet 	10,619	1,298	11,917
20	vanyots 	8,228	3,236	11,464

*Milestones!*
*TeXBill* passes 50,000,000 
*xstayxtruex* passes 300,000 


*TeXBill*, that's another great accomplishment. Congratulations. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 13, 2011)

Big congrats to Texbill on the milestone!!!!


----------



## Steevo (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry windows updates too my systemout of the race for a day.
Back to the folding now!!!!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 13, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes a nice piece of cherry with his 214K points. 
Next was MStenholm (144K), Buck (119K) and Oily (102K). 
Finally TeXBill has another 90K+ day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	204,195	10,623	214,818
2	MStenholm 	144,404	0	144,404
3	Buck_Nasty 	104,980	14,868	119,848
4	Oily_17 	99,830	2,650	102,480
5	TeXBill 	93,619	2,650	96,269
6	111frodon 	21,200	59,862	81,062
7	MetalTom 	41,075	7,950	49,025
8	Dustyshiv 	39,112	4,993	44,105
9	msgclb 	33,550	5,117	38,667
10	CamelJock 	26,837	3,935	30,772
11	newtekie1 	22,544	4,043	26,587
12	dank1983man420 	18,550	2,650	21,200
13	theoneandonlymrk 	14,201	4,566	18,767
14	Niko084 	13,246	2,650	15,896
15	vanyots 	9,692	5,230	14,922
16	theonedub 	13,273	1,348	14,621
17	ChimPowerUp 	12,620	1,624	14,244
18	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
19	hat 	10,692	900	11,592
20	NastyHabits 	9,309	787	10,096

*Milestones!*
[None] 


*And now the certificates.*

[None] 


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 14, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* grabs a bigger slice of cherry with his 348K points. 
Buck follows with 159K and Oily with 122K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	337,385	10,623	348,008
2	Buck_Nasty 	146,609	12,673	159,282
3	Oily_17 	116,568	5,661	122,229
4	msgclb 	49,624	5,494	55,118
5	MetalTom 	43,725	3,975	47,700
6	Dustyshiv 	33,170	2,118	35,288
7	TeXBill 	25,938	7,205	33,143
8	CamelJock 	24,250	4,285	28,535
9	newtekie1 	22,525	5,300	27,825
10	dank1983man420 	19,875	1,325	21,200
11	111frodon 	17,225	2,650	19,875
12	theonedub 	15,876	2,650	18,526
13	Niko084 	13,315	2,596	15,911
14	Steevo1 	13,798	1,835	15,633
15	Mindweaver 	13,614	1,775	15,389
16	theoneandonlymrk 	12,243	1,835	14,078
17	ChimPowerUp 	12,346	1,624	13,970
18	hat 	12,451	587	13,038
19	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
20	sneekypeet 	10,561	1,348	11,909

*Milestones!*
*DRDNA* passed 250,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passed 500,000 
*vanyots* passed 2,500,000 

Congratulations to all of you for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 16, 2011)

nice job on 10mil theonedub!
edit: i'm coming soon!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* held on to the cherry with his 259K points while *Buck* used the last update for 230K. 
Also Oily had another 121K day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	249,811	9,275	259,086
2	Buck_Nasty 	161,169	69,760	230,929
3	Oily_17 	117,863	3,975	121,838
4	MStenholm 	86,568	0	86,568
5	TeXBill 	51,423	7,849	59,272
6	MetalTom 	43,725	7,950	51,675
7	msgclb 	36,512	5,653	42,165
8	Dustyshiv 	30,433	5,205	35,638
9	CamelJock 	28,664	4,011	32,675
10	dank1983man420 	27,039	1,325	28,364
11	newtekie1 	24,123	2,650	26,773
12	111frodon 	19,875	1,325	21,200
13	Mindweaver 	18,449	2,650	21,099
14	theonedub 	15,900	2,650	18,550
15	ChimPowerUp 	14,054	1,765	15,819
16	Steevo1 	12,074	3,690	15,764
17	Niko084 	11,932	2,596	14,528
18	vanyots 	10,647	2,720	13,367
19	hat 	12,177	1,174	13,351
20	theoneandonlymrk 	10,907	1,835	12,742

*Milestones!*
*angelkiller* passed 350,000 
*Anonymous* passed 60,000 
*Mindweaver* passed 2,000,000 
*SpeedsticK* passed 950,000 
*theonedub* passed 10,000,000 

Congratulations to *theonedub* on your 10 million and *Mindweaver* for your 2 million. 
Congratulations to all of you for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2011)

Grats to all.......Sweet Stones Mind and theonedub


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Agreed. There's alot of zero's in those milestone's. Big congrats to theonedub and Mindweaver!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Guy!  

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job theonedub!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 16, 2011)

wow v big numbers their congrats


----------



## msgclb (Jul 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight the cherry goes to *Buck* for his 154K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders were MStenholm with 146K, bogmali with 144K and Oily with 101K day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 

I've never seen a tie in our pie before but notice that *newtekie1* and *Mindweaver* did just that.

*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	136,099	18,743	154,842
2	MStenholm 	73,553	72,707	146,260
3	bogmali 	133,651	10,646	144,297
4	Oily_17 	99,278	2,650	101,928
5	111frodon 	67,303	1,325	68,628
6	TeXBill 	47,073	11,120	58,193
7	MetalTom 	42,453	5,292	47,745
8	Dustyshiv 	33,963	5,512	39,475
9	CamelJock 	29,838	3,874	33,712
10	newtekie1 	22,525	1,325	23,850
11	Mindweaver 	21,200	2,650	23,850
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,767	1,765	15,532
13	msgclb 	13,250	1,325	14,575
14	theoneandonlymrk 	11,810	1,835	13,645
15	hat 	12,451	1,037	13,488
16	dank1983man420 	11,925	1,325	13,250
17	vanyots 	11,777	353	12,130
18	sneekypeet 	10,600	1,325	11,925
19	Steevo1 	10,697	0	10,697
20	Niko084 	9,363	1,325	10,688

*Milestones!*
*toastman2004* passed 1,000,000 
*Zyon* passed 7,000 


Tonight we have a new millionaire. 
Congratulations *toastman2004* for your 1st million. 
Free-DC closed out the day over 6 hours ago so the 7K milestone for *Zyon* doesn't show his true accomplishment for the day. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 17, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I've never seen a tie in our pie before but notice that newtekie1 and Mindweaver did just that.


Hmm, I wonder what the tiebreaker shall be?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have *bogmali* coming out on top to get another taste of the cherry with his 143K points. 
Buck comes in with 128K while Oily has a 93K day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	133,304	10,569	143,873
2	Buck_Nasty 	128,774	0	128,774
3	Oily_17 	90,953	2,650	93,603
4	TeXBill 	48,833	3,975	52,808
5	MetalTom 	43,934	6,590	50,524
6	Dustyshiv 	33,126	4,436	37,562
7	CamelJock 	29,584	4,285	33,869
8	Mindweaver 	23,957	2,646	26,603
9	msgclb 	22,397	0	22,397
10	newtekie1 	16,248	1,325	17,573
11	vanyots 	10,644	5,438	16,082
12	111frodon 	15,900	0	15,900
13	hat 	11,903	3,009	14,912
14	theonedub 	14,532	0	14,532
15	ChimPowerUp 	12,430	2,074	14,504
16	dank1983man420 	11,925	1,325	13,250
17	Steevo1 	11,941	0	11,941
18	sneekypeet 	10,600	1,325	11,925
19	Niko084 	10,600	1,325	11,925
20	theoneandonlymrk 	8,029	3,042	11,071

*Milestones!*
*CamelJock* passes 9,000,000 
*MetalTom* passes 7,500,000 
*Zyon* passes 10,000 


Congratulations *CamelJock* for your 9th million *MetalTom* for your latest milestone. 
*Zyon* returns with what should have been yesterday's milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## Zyon (Jul 19, 2011)

Over 9000!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*I* came to the party early and gave it all I had to enjoy a tasty slice of cherry as a reward for my 414K. 
*bogmali* kept nibbling at my heals but came up short with his 402K. 
*Oily* stayed close with his 388K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	412,914	1,298	414,212
2	bogmali 	391,722	10,519	402,241
3	Oily_17 	385,888	2,650	388,538
4	MStenholm 	72,722	0	72,722
5	TeXBill 	58,311	3,975	62,286
6	MetalTom 	41,138	7,938	49,076
7	CamelJock 	29,525	4,011	33,536
8	Mindweaver 	25,162	2,696	27,858
9	Dustyshiv 	20,101	4,025	24,126
10	newtekie1 	21,232	1,325	22,557
11	Niko084 	11,948	2,650	14,598
12	Steevo1 	12,402	1,835	14,237
13	theoneandonlymrk 	13,875	0	13,875
14	ChimPowerUp 	12,132	1,487	13,619
15	hat 	10,342	900	11,242
16	briar7 	11,238	0	11,238
17	sneekypeet 	9,275	1,325	10,600
18	vanyots 	9,760	450	10,210
19	dank1983man420 	9,275	0	9,275
20	Mike0409 	9,275	0	9,275

*Milestones!*
*phoenix* passed 3,500,000 
*Ross211* passed 850,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passed 550,000 

Congratulations guys on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice to see some bigbeta action!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nice to see some bigbeta action!



Indeed

Have a 6904 uploading tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice work beta-guys. Whats your PPD on these ones?


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 19, 2011)

98K PPD on the 6903 and 88K PPD on the 6904.... I think both 970's are running @4.3 or 4.4

The 6903 should take ~3 days and the 6904 ~4 days


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> 98K PPD on the 6903 and 88K PPD on the 6904.... I think both 970's are running @4.3 or 4.4
> 
> The 6903 should take ~3 days and the 6904 ~4 days




wow thats how ya earn points good goin m8


----------



## msgclb (Jul 20, 2011)

I lost my internet yesterday and was just able to access this page. I wasn't able to access some other pages but my email just came back so maybe I'm back up. There won' t be any pie for yesterday.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^

Boo...

Glad you're back up and running


----------



## msgclb (Jul 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 20, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has a cherry day with his 270K. 
MStenholm has a 147K day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	206,616	64,118	270,734
2	MStenholm 	147,163	0	147,163
3	TeXBill 	57,405	6,798	64,203
4	MetalTom 	43,534	6,540	50,074
5	Dustyshiv 	34,608	4,855	39,463
6	CamelJock 	29,760	4,735	34,495
7	Oily_17 	28,888	3,975	32,863
8	Mindweaver 	23,914	3,944	27,858
9	newtekie1 	24,049	2,623	26,672
10	Niko084 	21,200	2,650	23,850
11	briar7 	15,132	0	15,132
12	dank1983man420 	14,210	0	14,210
13	hat 	13,126	1,059	14,185
14	ChimPowerUp 	12,483	1,624	14,107
15	vanyots 	12,534	450	12,984
16	theoneandonlymrk 	10,216	1,835	12,051
17	sneekypeet 	9,275	1,325	10,600
18	111frodon 	9,275	0	9,275
19	Ross211 	5,259	3,201	8,460
20	msgclb 	6,648	1,325	7,973

*Milestones!*
[None]


*Milestones Yesterday*
*Mike0409* passed 150,000 
*Zyon* passed 20,000 

Congratulations guys on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 21, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* has a really big day for a really big slice of cherry for his 371K performance. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were bogmali with 143K and MStenholm with 139K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	368,399	2,650	371,049
2	bogmali 	132,478	10,646	143,124
3	MStenholm 	139,096	0	139,096
4	msgclb 	76,811	1,325	78,136
5	TeXBill 	57,901	3,975	61,876
6	111frodon 	59,819	0	59,819
7	MetalTom 	43,855	5,300	49,155
8	CamelJock 	30,231	2,824	33,055
9	Dustyshiv 	28,457	1,880	30,337
10	newtekie1 	25,222	3,998	29,220
11	Mindweaver 	22,666	3,944	26,610
12	Niko084 	19,875	2,650	22,525
13	ChimPowerUp 	13,953	1,765	15,718
14	vanyots 	13,493	0	13,493
15	hat 	10,730	2,541	13,271
16	theoneandonlymrk 	7,744	4,204	11,948
17	NastyHabits 	7,881	706	8,587
18	sneekypeet 	6,625	1,325	7,950
19	KieX 	6,517	1,325	7,842
20	phoenix 	6,637	900	7,537

*Milestones!*
*newtekie1* passes 20,000,000 
*Zyon* passes 25,000 


*newtekie1* becomes the 11th folder on our team to pass *20 million*. Congratulations. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations to newtekie1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 22, 2011)

Big congrats to Newtekie1 on this phenomenal milestone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2011)

buck nasty said:


> big congrats to newtekie1 on this phenomenal milestone!



+1


----------



## msgclb (Jul 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Wow! *Oily* has another big day that earns him another big slice of cherry for his 407K points. 
*I* had another big day with 314K. 
bogmali returned with another 143K today. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	407,197	0	407,197
2	msgclb 	313,204	1,325	314,529
3	bogmali 	75,585	68,207	143,792
4	TeXBill 	60,468	3,975	64,443
5	MetalTom 	43,774	3,994	47,768
6	Dustyshiv 	29,656	5,208	34,864
7	CamelJock 	30,557	4,236	34,793
8	Mindweaver 	22,494	5,300	27,794
9	newtekie1 	19,863	1,325	21,188
10	vanyots 	15,343	2,111	17,454
11	briar7 	12,599	4,207	16,806
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,061	1,624	14,685
13	hat 	12,437	1,037	13,474
14	Niko084 	9,275	2,650	11,925
15	sneekypeet 	10,600	1,325	11,925
16	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
17	NastyHabits 	9,996	1,059	11,055
18	theoneandonlymrk 	7,340	1,835	9,175
19	Steevo1 	7,139	1,835	8,974
20	phoenix 	7,259	900	8,159

*Milestones!*
[None]


*And now the certificates.*

[None]

Congratulations all.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 23, 2011)

Will have a few rigs down, for a couple of days, while I carry out some work around here


----------



## msgclb (Jul 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* almost broke the sound barrier but came up a little short with his 501K that earns him a big slice of cherry. 
*I* had another big day with 417K but I'm going back into hibernation for a few days. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	491,081	10,542	501,623
2	msgclb 	415,926	1,325	417,251
3	Buck_Nasty 	73,599	8,124	81,723
4	MStenholm 	73,324	0	73,324
5	TeXBill 	60,056	5,300	65,356
6	Oily_17 	1,944	58,494	60,438
7	MetalTom 	43,534	6,540	50,074
8	Dustyshiv 	34,254	4,230	38,484
9	CamelJock 	29,887	4,285	34,172
10	Mindweaver 	18,615	1,348	19,963
11	newtekie1 	14,602	1,348	15,950
12	Niko084 	14,575	1,325	15,900
13	ChimPowerUp 	13,326	1,765	15,091
14	theoneandonlymrk 	12,217	587	12,804
15	Steevo1 	12,633	0	12,633
16	vanyots 	9,346	3,244	12,590
17	KieX 	10,584	1,298	11,882
18	hat 	10,205	1,037	11,242
19	sneekypeet 	9,271	1,298	10,569
20	NastyHabits 	7,042	3,037	10,079

*Milestones!*
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 600,000 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has a 202K day that earns him the cherry. 
*MStenholm* has another good day with 146K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	191,679	10,592	202,271
2	MStenholm 	146,669	0	146,669
3	111frodon 	82,843	2,650	85,493
4	TeXBill 	72,606	3,975	76,581
5	msgclb 	73,752	1,325	75,077
6	Buck_Nasty 	58,246	8,640	66,886
7	MetalTom 	43,738	5,273	49,011
8	Dustyshiv 	33,227	5,023	38,250
9	CamelJock 	28,077	4,148	32,225
10	Mindweaver 	17,274	3,894	21,168
11	Niko084 	14,575	2,650	17,225
12	vanyots 	13,812	2,895	16,707
13	hat 	13,875	1,293	15,168
14	newtekie1 	12,256	1,298	13,554
15	ChimPowerUp 	12,738	787	13,525
16	Steevo1 	13,501	0	13,501
17	theoneandonlymrk 	10,338	2,285	12,623
18	KieX 	10,684	1,298	11,982
19	sneekypeet 	10,584	1,298	11,882
20	Ross211 	5,884	3,028	8,912

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Buck* has a real good day with 181K that pays off with a milestone and a slice of cherry. 
*I* had two bigadv upload at the witching hour that gave me a good day with 148K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	172,517	8,588	181,105
2	msgclb 	7,946	140,432	148,378
3	bogmali 	75,447	10,600	86,047
4	TeXBill 	50,790	15,378	66,168
5	MetalTom 	43,763	3,975	47,738
6	Dustyshiv 	29,766	4,073	33,839
7	CamelJock 	29,252	4,422	33,674
8	Mindweaver 	24,869	3,100	27,969
9	newtekie1 	16,228	3,971	20,199
10	111frodon 	15,900	2,650	18,550
11	theoneandonlymrk 	14,777	2,638	17,415
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,742	1,350	15,092
13	Niko084 	13,315	1,298	14,613
14	Steevo1 	9,190	4,740	13,930
15	hat 	12,239	900	13,139
16	KieX 	10,615	1,325	11,940
17	sneekypeet 	10,584	1,348	11,932
18	vanyots 	9,440	2,203	11,643
19	phoenix 	7,495	940	8,435
20	MStenholm 	0	7,164	7,164

*Milestones!*
*Buck_Nasty* passes *95,000,000* 
*Ross211* passes 900,000 

Congratulations Buck on your 95 million.  




*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 26, 2011)

Congratulation with "so close to the big one" milestone Buck.

I can see that I returned yet another late -bigadv and got the base point. There is now only 28 days till I will be back to nurse my rigs. They did fairly OK for the first 4 week non-supervised....so cross fingers.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes the cherry with 205K points. 
Both *TeXBill* and *Buck* have 100K+ days with 120K and 118K respectively. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	198,645	6,625	205,270
2	TeXBill 	111,095	9,656	120,751
3	Buck_Nasty 	110,564	8,179	118,743
4	msgclb 	92,990	4,008	96,998
5	MStenholm 	70,451	0	70,451
6	MetalTom 	31,800	6,625	38,425
7	CamelJock 	30,553	2,524	33,077
8	Dustyshiv 	27,098	4,011	31,109
9	Mindweaver 	27,447	3,100	30,547
10	newtekie1 	25,228	2,650	27,878
11	111frodon 	18,550	2,650	21,200
12	dank1983man420 	17,225	2,650	19,875
13	theoneandonlymrk 	17,092	450	17,542
14	briar7 	16,301	0	16,301
15	ChimPowerUp 	12,894	1,487	14,381
16	hat 	12,459	1,059	13,518
17	KieX 	10,623	1,325	11,948
18	Niko084 	9,213	2,646	11,859
19	vanyots 	11,365	0	11,365
20	Steevo1 	9,175	1,608	10,783

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 1,400,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 650,000 
*Zyon* passes 30,000 

Congratulations guys on your latest milestone.  


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 28, 2011)

Broke the big 50,000,000 last night, now I have to pass that darn chimp again. Whoever is feeding that darn thing needs to quit....
Fold on team.....


----------



## msgclb (Jul 28, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Broke the big 50,000,000 last night, now I have to pass that darn chimp again. Whoever is feeding that darn thing needs to quit....
> Fold on team.....



At first I thought I messed up. I can assure you that I'm not feeding that darn chimp because I have enough problems feeding my own rigs due to his unbearable heat.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 28, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Whoever is feeding that darn thing needs to quit....



Anyone heard from Nastyhabit


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Anyone heard from Nastyhabit



I'm quite sure it's not Nasty, but I wonder if it's http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2289404&postcount=14065


----------



## msgclb (Jul 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has a 226K point day to retain the cherry. 
Tonight it's *Buck* with 137K and *TeXBill* with 125K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	148,222	78,363	226,585
2	Buck_Nasty 	127,793	9,802	137,595
3	TeXBill 	112,225	13,067	125,292
4	111frodon 	75,962	2,650	78,612
5	MetalTom 	43,725	5,300	49,025
6	msgclb 	41,260	1,298	42,558
7	Mindweaver 	27,453	4,762	32,215
8	Dustyshiv 	25,320	5,049	30,369
9	CamelJock 	25,907	2,361	28,268
10	newtekie1 	22,525	1,298	23,823
11	theoneandonlymrk 	16,082	1,835	17,917
12	Niko084 	14,528	1,298	15,826
13	vanyots 	12,497	3,018	15,515
14	ChimPowerUp 	12,757	1,487	14,244
15	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
16	NastyHabits 	9,288	783	10,071
17	Steevo1 	10,033	0	10,033
18	hat 	7,172	1,037	8,209
19	phoenix 	7,515	353	7,868
20	popswala 	5,300	0	5,300

*Milestones!*
*MetalTom* passed 8,000,000 
*SpeedsticK* passed 1,000,000 


Tonight *SpeedsticK* becomes our latest millionaire. Congratulations. 
*MetalTom* congratulations on your 8th million. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats to the stoners and welcome to the club, Speedstick


----------



## msgclb (Jul 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*bogmali* continues to close in on a very big day this time with 206K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were *Buck* with 124K and *TeXBill* with 123K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	139,128	67,210	206,338
2	Buck_Nasty 	116,203	8,090	124,293
3	TeXBill 	110,151	13,676	123,827
4	MStenholm 	70,487	0	70,487
5	MetalTom 	42,400	7,950	50,350
6	msgclb 	41,948	5,387	47,335
7	Dustyshiv 	33,407	5,086	38,493
8	newtekie1 	25,240	2,623	27,863
9	Mindweaver 	24,731	2,596	27,327
10	111frodon 	19,875	2,650	22,525
11	CamelJock 	17,772	4,148	21,920
12	Niko084 	14,575	2,650	17,225
13	ChimPowerUp 	13,031	1,487	14,518
14	hat 	12,040	900	12,940
15	vanyots 	9,059	2,155	11,214
16	KieX 	10,596	0	10,596
17	NastyHabits 	7,797	587	8,384
18	SpeedsticK 	5,319	1,325	6,644
19	Ross211 	6,044	0	6,044
20	phoenix 	3,232	587	3,819

*Milestones!*
*Dustyshiv* passed 18,000,000 


Congratulations *Dustyshiv* on your outstanding milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It looks like *bogmali* wanted to start his next milestone with 502K points and a generous slice of cherry to celebrate this day. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were *TeXBill* with 121K and *Buck* with 120K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	490,535	11,867	502,402
2	TeXBill 	111,997	9,275	121,272
3	Buck_Nasty 	112,969	8,003	120,972
4	MStenholm 	72,643	0	72,643
5	111frodon 	71,056	1,325	72,381
6	MetalTom 	42,400	1,325	43,725
7	Dustyshiv 	33,171	5,124	38,295
8	newtekie1 	25,196	3,948	29,144
9	CamelJock 	23,479	3,698	27,177
10	msgclb 	14,743	1,348	16,091
11	Niko084 	13,250	2,650	15,900
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,168	1,862	15,030
13	Mindweaver 	13,280	1,348	14,628
14	vanyots 	14,141	0	14,141
15	hat 	12,177	1,037	13,214
16	sneekypeet 	10,600	1,325	11,925
17	theoneandonlymrk 	9,908	1,835	11,743
18	KieX 	9,286	1,348	10,634
19	NastyHabits 	9,276	787	10,063
20	Ross211 	5,867	0	5,867

*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passes *100,000,000*    



 *bogmali* congratulations on your truly unbelievable achievement. 




*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow that is something. Stanford should send Bogmali a bottle or wine or offer to pay his electricity!! 

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 31, 2011)

A huge congrat's to Bogmali for his recent achievement. The dedication that he has harnessed for F@H is truly remarkable. In a little over 2-1/2 years he has accomplished this incredible milestone. Just look at his graph below. Amazing!






Keep up the great work my friend and I look forward to joining you in the 100Mil club soon!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 31, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A huge congrat's to Bogmali for his recent achievement. The dedication that he has harnessed for F@H is truly remarkable. In a little over 2-1/2 years he has accomplished this incredible milestone. Just look at his graph below. Amazing!



Thanks Skipper, just happy to fold for the team



BUCK NASTY said:


> Keep up the great work my friend and I look forward to joining you in the 100Mil club soon!



Will have a cold one waiting for yah


----------



## msgclb (Jul 31, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* continues his mastery of taking the first slice of pie this time with 182K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *TeXBill* with 135K and *Buck* with 122K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	111,207	71,733	182,940
2	TeXBill 	119,803	15,251	135,054
3	Buck_Nasty 	113,448	8,590	122,038
4	MStenholm 	0	73,805	73,805
5	Oily_17 	62,398	0	62,398
6	MetalTom 	39,750	7,950	47,700
7	CamelJock 	24,712	3,561	28,273
8	Dustyshiv 	23,101	2,361	25,462
9	newtekie1 	22,509	2,673	25,182
10	Mindweaver 	15,104	4,394	19,498
11	msgclb 	15,477	1,298	16,775
12	vanyots 	13,701	2,673	16,374
13	Niko084 	13,250	2,650	15,900
14	ChimPowerUp 	13,418	1,350	14,768
15	theoneandonlymrk 	11,960	0	11,960
16	KieX 	10,634	1,298	11,932
17	111frodon 	10,600	1,325	11,925
18	hat 	10,029	1,037	11,066
19	Steevo1 	7,063	3,367	10,430
20	NastyHabits 	7,816	450	8,266

*Milestones!*
*Beertintedgoggles* passes 12,000,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 700,000 


*Beertintedgoggles* congratulations on your latest million.  


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job bogmali, keep up the great work brotha!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jul 31, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






If *bogmali* has a favorite fruit it must be cherry this time with 217K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *TeXBill* with 129K and *Buck* with 121K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	207,282	10,596	217,878
2	TeXBill 	115,561	14,016	129,577
3	Buck_Nasty 	113,325	7,766	121,091
4	MStenholm 	87,049	0	87,049
5	msgclb 	64,267	1,348	65,615
6	MetalTom 	38,425	0	38,425
7	newtekie1 	24,035	5,273	29,308
8	Dustyshiv 	22,287	5,027	27,314
9	Mindweaver 	17,405	1,748	19,153
10	CamelJock 	14,468	3,698	18,166
11	Niko084 	13,250	2,650	15,900
12	ChimPowerUp 	12,757	1,624	14,381
13	hat 	12,177	1,174	13,351
14	KieX 	10,684	1,298	11,982
15	111frodon 	9,275	2,650	11,925
16	theoneandonlymrk 	9,570	2,188	11,758
17	Steevo1 	9,203	1,835	11,038
18	vanyots 	10,279	587	10,866
19	briar7 	9,680	0	9,680
20	Ross211 	3,232	2,824	6,056

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*
[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* that's an amazing update and performance today of 498K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *TeXBill* with 134K and *Buck* with 121K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	146,079	352,852	498,931
2	TeXBill 	112,247	22,503	134,750
3	Buck_Nasty 	112,214	9,277	121,491
4	111frodon 	74,193	0	74,193
5	Oily_17 	62,062	0	62,062
6	Dustyshiv 	32,566	4,260	36,826
7	MetalTom 	19,875	7,950	27,825
8	newtekie1 	22,525	4,063	26,588
9	CamelJock 	23,538	2,211	25,749
10	Mindweaver 	16,811	3,237	20,048
11	theoneandonlymrk 	17,047	2,422	19,469
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,560	2,118	15,678
13	Niko084 	14,378	1,298	15,676
14	hat 	14,149	1,037	15,186
15	vanyots 	11,866	2,562	14,428
16	Steevo1 	12,265	0	12,265
17	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
18	msgclb 	10,191	1,348	11,539
19	Supreme0verlord 	5,300	1,325	6,625
20	Ross211 	5,524	0	5,524

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*
[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* returns with 256K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *TeXBill* with 132K, *Buck* with 121K and *msgclb* with 112K which was close to my high temp for the day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	188,984	67,428	256,412
2	TeXBill 	112,249	19,787	132,036
3	Buck_Nasty 	112,232	9,736	121,968
4	msgclb 	108,755	4,101	112,856
5	MStenholm 	72,621	0	72,621
6	MetalTom 	43,763	3,894	47,657
7	Dustyshiv 	31,903	5,160	37,063
8	CamelJock 	25,064	3,874	28,938
9	Mindweaver 	24,462	2,650	27,112
10	newtekie1 	22,525	3,975	26,500
11	Niko084 	14,432	2,623	17,055
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,414	2,118	15,532
13	Steevo1 	10,778	3,218	13,996
14	theoneandonlymrk 	13,081	587	13,668
15	hat 	10,342	2,735	13,077
16	vanyots 	12,341	133	12,474
17	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
18	111frodon 	5,300	2,650	7,950
19	dank1983man420 	5,300	1,325	6,625
20	Ross211 	6,064	0	6,064

*Milestones!*
[none]

I noticed we had a folder with 1 WU on EOC that didn't show up on Free-DC so tomorrow we should have a new member.  
It would also be great if someone would pop up on this list tomorrow.


*And now the certificates.*
[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 3, 2011)

Does my 9.5mil today count?
Edit:  nevermind,  111frodon just passed  11mil!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes the cherry with 235K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *TeXBill* with 130K and *Buck* with 124K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	223,947	11,921	235,868
2	TeXBill 	108,785	21,506	130,291
3	Buck_Nasty 	115,145	9,622	124,767
4	MStenholm 	0	72,657	72,657
5	Oily_17 	61,768	0	61,768
6	MetalTom 	43,615	7,919	51,534
7	Dustyshiv 	32,539	4,966	37,505
8	msgclb 	28,543	6,407	34,950
9	CamelJock 	25,279	3,835	29,114
10	newtekie1 	25,310	1,298	26,608
11	Mindweaver 	23,850	2,650	26,500
12	111frodon 	19,875	2,650	22,525
13	Niko084 	13,246	2,650	15,896
14	Steevo1 	11,720	3,451	15,171
15	theoneandonlymrk 	11,323	3,142	14,465
16	ChimPowerUp 	12,633	1,487	14,120
17	vanyots 	11,044	2,066	13,110
18	hat 	10,068	2,872	12,940
19	KieX 	9,363	2,650	12,013
20	Ross211 	5,572	2,740	8,312

*Milestones!*
[none]

Free-DC again shows no new milestones but that's clearly not the case. I've looked through today's production and I believe the following are milestones.
If there were milestones in the previous 3 days I didn't find them.

*1freedude* passes 4,500 
*111frodon* passes 11,000,000 
*CamelJock* passes 9,500,000 
*Ross211* passes 950,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 750,000 
*Zyon* passes 40,000 


So tonight I'd like to congratulate *111frodon*, *CamelJock*, *Ross211*, 
*theoneandonlymrk*, *Zyon* and *1freedude* for your latest milestone. 

I noticed that *reilly4356* would normally be on Free-DC's list tomorrow as he got enough points on the last EOC update so hopefully I won't miss it.


*Members Joining Today*
*1freedude* joins as new 
*reilly4356* joins as new 

Welcome to the team. 


*And now the certificates.*
































Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






We have *bogmali* on top with 352K points. 
Our other top folders were *TeXBill* with 130K and *Buck* with 122K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	286,684	66,064	352,748
2	TeXBill 	114,669	15,720	130,389
3	Buck_Nasty 	115,428	7,511	122,939
4	MetalTom 	42,400	5,300	47,700
5	msgclb 	30,628	5,411	36,039
6	Dustyshiv 	29,868	5,261	35,129
7	CamelJock 	26,238	3,874	30,112
8	newtekie1 	23,864	4,059	27,923
9	ChimPowerUp 	23,332	1,487	24,819
10	111frodon 	19,875	2,650	22,525
11	theoneandonlymrk 	17,128	2,422	19,550
12	Mindweaver 	14,575	2,673	17,248
13	Niko084 	13,130	2,596	15,726
14	hat 	13,738	900	14,638
15	dank1983man420 	14,575	0	14,575
16	Steevo1 	10,647	1,539	12,186
17	vanyots 	6,784	2,613	9,397
18	KieX 	7,950	1,325	9,275
19	1freedude 	2,592	2,722	5,314
20	Supreme0verlord 	3,975	0	3,975

*Milestones!*
[none]


Free-DC had no new milestones again tonight so here are the milestones that I found.

*1freedude* passes 8,000 
*reilly4356* passes 1,000 
*twilyth* passes 250,000 

Congratulations *twilyth*, *1freedude* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## HobieCat (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats guys, keep on folding!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *Oily* comes back for a taste of the cherry with his 337K points. 
Our other top folders were *bogmali* with 147K, *TeXBill* with 132K and *Buck* with 121K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	337,675	0	337,675
2	bogmali 	133,861	13,250	147,111
3	TeXBill 	119,176	12,836	132,012
4	Buck_Nasty 	112,229	9,736	121,965
5	MStenholm 	73,804	0	73,804
6	MetalTom 	43,725	5,300	49,025
7	Dustyshiv 	32,467	5,301	37,768
8	msgclb 	28,765	1,298	30,063
9	CamelJock 	26,590	3,111	29,701
10	newtekie1 	22,566	2,696	25,262
11	1freedude 	14,947	4,087	19,034
12	111frodon 	15,900	2,650	18,550
13	Niko084 	14,528	1,348	15,876
14	theoneandonlymrk 	14,736	0	14,736
15	ChimPowerUp 	12,660	1,937	14,597
16	Mindweaver 	13,207	1,298	14,505
17	hat 	12,451	1,174	13,625
18	vanyots 	13,021	450	13,471
19	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
20	dank1983man420 	10,600	1,325	11,925

*Milestones!*
[none]

Free-DC hasn't fixed their milestones so here are the milestones that I found.

*1freedude* passes 25,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 2,500,000 
*msgclb* passes 60,000,000 
*reilly4356* passes 2,500 


Congratulations *msgclb*, *Mindweaver*, *1freedude* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job there msgclb


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Nice job there msgclb



Yup


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 6, 2011)

Man, I was folding for ChimPowerUp for a few hours after I installed 4850 into a machine.  I think I would've been top ten if my tracker was set up right!


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 6, 2011)

> Nice job there msgclb


+1 fantastic job msgclb


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 6, 2011)

1freedude said:


> Man, I was folding for ChimPowerUp for a few hours after I installed 4850 into a machine.  I think I would've been top ten if my tracker was set up right!



Don't feed the Chimp


----------



## msgclb (Aug 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 6, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has another cherry day with his 294K points. 
Our other top folders were *TeXBill* with 134K and *Buck* with 123K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	284,327	10,600	294,927
2	TeXBill 	119,259	15,508	134,767
3	Buck_Nasty 	114,868	8,177	123,045
4	Oily_17 	76,304	0	76,304
5	MetalTom 	42,400	7,950	50,350
6	Dustyshiv 	35,817	5,164	40,981
7	msgclb 	28,565	5,118	33,683
8	CamelJock 	26,101	3,698	29,799
9	newtekie1 	25,213	2,596	27,809
10	111frodon 	15,900	3,975	19,875
11	Mindweaver 	18,572	1,298	19,870
12	1freedude 	17,500	2,184	19,684
13	Niko084 	14,478	2,596	17,074
14	theoneandonlymrk 	14,989	1,835	16,824
15	ChimPowerUp 	12,307	1,937	14,244
16	hat 	10,730	2,894	13,624
17	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
18	dank1983man420 	10,600	1,325	11,925
19	vanyots 	8,624	1,183	9,807
20	SpeedsticK 	6,324	2,004	8,328

*Milestones!*
[none]

Free-DC continues its no milestones so here are my milestones.

*1freedude* passes 40,000 
*reilly4356* passes 3,000 
*theoneandolymrk* passes 800,000 


Congratulations *theoneandolymrk*, *1freedude* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 7, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* has 271K points for a tasty piece of cherry. 
Our other top folders were *TeXBill* with 132K and *Buck* with 117K. 
I believe tonight is the first time *1freedude* has made our pie club.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	203,796	67,819	271,615
2	TeXBill 	118,218	14,742	132,960
3	Buck_Nasty 	110,566	7,374	117,940
4	Oily_17 	60,736	0	60,736
5	MetalTom 	43,725	3,975	47,700
6	Dustyshiv 	37,569	4,908	42,477
7	CamelJock 	26,238	3,835	30,073
8	msgclb 	22,481	5,184	27,665
9	newtekie1 	23,930	2,673	26,603
10	1freedude 	22,506	2,135	24,641
11	111frodon 	19,875	3,975	23,850
12	vanyots 	13,927	2,769	16,696
13	Niko084 	13,080	2,696	15,776
14	ChimPowerUp 	12,483	1,862	14,345
15	hat 	12,918	1,059	13,977
16	KieX 	10,600	2,650	13,250
17	Mindweaver 	10,534	1,348	11,882
18	dank1983man420 	11,139	0	11,139
19	SpeedsticK 	7,957	587	8,544
20	theoneandonlymrk 	5,179	1,835	7,014

*Milestones!*
Free-DC milestones returned. Thank You.

*1freedude* passed 70,000 
*KieX* passed 5,500,000 
*MetalTom* passed 8,500,000 
*reilly4356* passed 4,000 


Congratulations *MetalTom*, *KieX*, *1freedude* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 8, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Congrats to *Buck* for taking the cherry tonight with his 173K points. 
I came close to giving that cherry to TeXBill but luckily for me the undo key saved my butt.
With that said our other top folders were *bogmali* with 149K, *Oily* with 148K and *TeXBill* with 124K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	107,188	66,810	173,998
2	bogmali 	136,643	13,250	149,893
3	Oily_17 	148,317	0	148,317
4	TeXBill 	110,060	14,928	124,988
5	111frodon 	89,253	2,650	91,903
6	MetalTom 	43,725	7,950	51,675
7	Dustyshiv 	34,927	5,495	40,422
8	1freedude 	29,517	5,814	35,331
9	CamelJock 	26,573	4,285	30,858
10	newtekie1 	25,709	2,673	28,382
11	msgclb 	23,017	5,097	28,114
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,525	2,074	15,599
13	hat 	12,662	1,059	13,721
14	theoneandonlymrk 	11,349	2,285	13,634
15	Mindweaver 	10,584	1,298	11,882
16	Niko084 	10,511	1,348	11,859
17	Steevo1 	10,720	0	10,720
18	KieX 	9,275	1,325	10,600
19	SpeedsticK 	8,003	1,885	9,888
20	vanyots 	8,061	0	8,061

*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passed 100,000 
*Anonymous* passed 70,000 
*reilly4356* passed 5,000 


Congratulations *1freedude* you have obtained the 100K points for your folding badge. 
Congratulations *Anonymous* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 9, 2011 Pie!*

The last EOC update that I've seen was 6 PM. 
Around midnight my internet went down when a storm rolled through. 
It came back up around 2:30 AM and I don't have an EOC updated for midnight. 
The next EOC update will be a big one!

All the data is based on the 6 PM EOC update.

*Tonight's Pie.*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*6 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	131,271	0	131,271
2	TeXBill 	102,145	0	102,145
3	Oily_17 	76,218	0	76,218
4	MetalTom 	35,775	0	35,775
5	Dustyshiv 	33,781	0	33,781
6	Buck_Nasty 	31,581	0	31,581
7	CamelJock 	22,540	0	22,540
8	1freedude 	20,670	0	20,670
9	newtekie1 	20,036	0	20,036
10	msgclb 	17,772	0	17,772
11	111frodon 	13,269	0	13,269
12	theoneandonlymrk 	13,236	0	13,236
13	hat 	11,506	0	11,506
14	ChimPowerUp 	10,722	0	10,722
15	Niko084 	9,336	0	9,336
16	Mindweaver 	9,286	0	9,286
17	dank1983man420 	7,950	0	7,950
18	KieX 	7,950	0	7,950
19	vanyots 	7,812	0	7,812
20	Steevo1 	5,085	0	5,085

*Milestones!*
*reilly4356* passed 6,000 
*Zyon* passed 50,000 


Congratulations *Zyon* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 10, 2011 Pie!*

Tonight's EOC points also include 6 hours from yesterday. 
I thought we would've had more points so I'm sure hoping that I didn't mess up somewhere.

*Tonight's Pie.*








Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	156,153	9,321	165,474
2	Oily_17 	164,661	0	164,661
3	TeXBill 	137,710	12,097	149,807
4	Buck_Nasty 	136,393	10,088	146,481
5	MStenholm 	88,594	0	88,594
6	Dustyshiv 	48,298	6,126	54,424
7	CamelJock 	33,634	3,817	37,451
8	msgclb 	30,894	3,806	34,700
9	111frodon 	26,630	3,998	30,628
10	1freedude 	23,119	3,731	26,850
11	newtekie1 	21,210	2,646	23,856
12	hat 	16,593	2,894	19,487
13	theoneandonlymrk 	18,637	0	18,637
14	Niko084 	18,565	0	18,565
15	ChimPowerUp 	16,416	1,977	18,393
16	KieX 	14,521	1,325	15,846
17	dank1983man420 	11,925	1,325	13,250
18	vanyots 	8,994	0	8,994
19	Mindweaver 	8,209	587	8,796
20	NastyHabits 	5,954	587	6,541

*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 150,000 
*NastyHabits* passes 14,000,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 850,000 


Congratulations *NastyHabits*, *theoneandonlymrk* and *1freedude* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 11, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






According to hardfolding.com bogmali set the following records today as of 9pm:



 Best Update	444,788 	4am,08-11-11 
 Best Day	655,997 	08-11-11 
 Best Week	2,099,527 	08-11-11 
The first thing that I thought when I saw the pie chart is I sure hope cherries are fat free. 
So tonight we see a remarkable 665K points from *bogmali*. 
Our other top folders were *TeXBill* with 101K and *111frodon* with 92K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	655,997	9,271	665,268
2	TeXBill 	92,685	9,275	101,960
3	111frodon 	90,158	2,650	92,808
4	Oily_17 	73,983	0	73,983
5	Buck_Nasty 	52,336	8,527	60,863
6	Dustyshiv 	38,711	5,011	43,722
7	msgclb 	24,669	8,738	33,407
8	CamelJock 	27,534	1,059	28,593
9	1freedude 	18,418	1,937	20,355
10	Niko084 	15,900	1,325	17,225
11	hat 	14,400	1,059	15,459
12	ChimPowerUp 	12,268	2,211	14,479
13	vanyots 	11,829	2,156	13,985
14	newtekie1 	12,182	1,298	13,480
15	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
16	theoneandonlymrk 	9,652	0	9,652
17	NastyHabits 	7,055	854	7,909
18	Steevo1 	4,882	1,835	6,717
19	dank1983man420 	5,300	0	5,300
20	Mindweaver 	3,874	900	4,774

*Milestones!*
*reilly4356* passes 7,000 

Congratulations *reilly4356* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2011)

msgclb said:


> The first thing that I thought when I saw the pie chart is I sure hope cherries are fat free.



They are especially the ones we have here in WA

Thanks Msg


----------



## johnspack (Aug 12, 2011)

Well,  the weather is cooperating once again,  I should get pie again today hopefully.  I like pie!  After years of folding I get pie every day now,  and I like it!  Of course,  once the heat ends down there,  I'll get knocked down into the bottom 10 again,  but it was a nice ride.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Of course,  once the heat ends down there,  I'll get knocked down into the bottom 10 again,  but it was a nice ride.....



Don't be so sure of that once you get that i7 Folding!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 12, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* had some competition but held on to take the cherry with 235K points. 
The competition came from *Oily* with his 215K points. 
Our other top folders were *TeXBill* with 117K and *Buck* with 113K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	222,725	13,250	235,975
2	Oily_17 	152,923	62,305	215,228
3	TeXBill 	97,903	19,585	117,488
4	Buck_Nasty 	108,671	5,170	113,841
5	MStenholm 	71,396	0	71,396
6	msgclb 	39,247	5,390	44,637
7	Dustyshiv 	38,482	5,552	44,034
8	111frodon 	21,200	2,650	23,850
9	1freedude 	18,234	1,840	20,074
10	CamelJock 	19,583	0	19,583
11	Niko084 	14,575	1,325	15,900
12	dank1983man420 	15,405	0	15,405
13	Steevo1 	13,624	0	13,624
14	theoneandonlymrk 	10,416	2,422	12,838
15	KieX 	10,596	1,298	11,894
16	ChimPowerUp 	10,017	1,174	11,191
17	hat 	7,367	1,835	9,202
18	NastyHabits 	8,489	450	8,939
19	vanyots 	7,934	450	8,384
20	newtekie1 	6,667	1,298	7,965


*Milestones!*
*hat* passes 4,500,000 
*Oily_17* passes 50,000,000 
*reilly4356* passes 8,000 
*Zyon* passes 60,000 

Congrats *Oily* on passing 50 million. 
Also congratulations to *hat*, *Zyon* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulation with the fantastic 50 M Oily

Welcome to MagicHamsta


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2011)

bumblebee,  i don't dare fold the i7 until i have a backup,  like an sb cpu and motherboard.  i may put the q9450 and p5q deluxe mobo in one of my servers,  throw my old zalman 9700 cooler on it,  and see what that does....  i've waited 3 years for an i7,  im probably going to baby it for awhile.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 14, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> congratulation with the fantastic 50 m oily



+1


----------



## Bow (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## msgclb (Aug 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 13, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes the cherry with 195K points. 
Our other top folders were *TeXBill* with 98K and *Buck* with 95K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	186,088	9,271	195,359
2	TeXBill 	86,989	11,456	98,445
3	Buck_Nasty 	88,757	6,468	95,225
4	Oily_17 	76,640	0	76,640
5	MetalTom 	30,475	1,325	31,800
6	msgclb 	26,737	4,984	31,721
7	Dustyshiv 	28,050	1,174	29,224
8	1freedude 	24,376	1,977	26,353
9	111frodon 	19,875	2,650	22,525
10	CamelJock 	19,390	0	19,390
11	Niko084 	14,575	1,325	15,900
12	vanyots 	11,670	3,298	14,968
13	ChimPowerUp 	12,742	1,761	14,503
14	theoneandonlymrk 	11,999	1,835	13,834
15	newtekie1 	9,209	2,650	11,859
16	KieX 	10,534	1,298	11,832
17	NastyHabits 	7,373	450	7,823
18	hat 	7,340	0	7,340
19	SpeedsticK 	5,594	353	5,947
20	phoenix 	3,561	450	4,011


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 200,000 
*reilly4356* passes 9,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 900,000 
*Zyon* passes 70,000 

Congratulations to *theoneandonlymrk*, *1freedude*, *Zyon* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone. 

*Members Joining Today*
*MagicHamsta* joins as new 

Thanks *MagicHamsta* for joining the team. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 14, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* not only takes the cherry with 214K points  but leads the team with the most points for this week. 
Tonight *bogmali* takes second in both categories with 163K points. 
Our other top folders were *TeXBill* with 87K and *111frodon* with 81K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	75,265	139,390	214,655
2	bogmali 	152,758	10,596	163,354
3	TeXBill 	75,194	12,490	87,684
4	111frodon 	77,144	3,975	81,119
5	1freedude 	32,905	2,074	34,979
6	Buck_Nasty 	30,291	0	30,291
7	MetalTom 	29,195	0	29,195
8	msgclb 	25,842	1,325	27,167
9	newtekie1 	21,333	2,673	24,006
10	CamelJock 	17,942	450	18,392
11	Niko084 	14,575	1,325	15,900
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,701	2,118	15,819
13	Dustyshiv 	11,186	2,824	14,010
14	theoneandonlymrk 	10,764	1,835	12,599
15	KieX 	10,592	1,298	11,890
16	vanyots 	11,032	587	11,619
17	NastyHabits 	10,475	587	11,062
18	dank1983man420 	9,275	1,325	10,600
19	hat 	7,340	0	7,340
20	SpeedsticK 	4,843	1,325	6,168


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 250,000 

Congratulations *1freedude* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes the cherry with 241K points. 
Also having a 126K day was *TeXBill*. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	228,162	13,246	241,408
2	TeXBill 	110,436	15,642	126,078
3	dank1983man420 	59,989	1,325	61,314
4	MetalTom 	38,425	0	38,425
5	CamelJock 	25,886	3,424	29,310
6	Dustyshiv 	24,679	4,459	29,138
7	msgclb 	26,569	1,325	27,894
8	newtekie1 	19,782	2,673	22,455
9	111frodon 	13,250	5,300	18,550
10	Niko084 	15,900	0	15,900
11	ChimPowerUp 	13,414	2,118	15,532
12	KieX 	10,584	1,298	11,882
13	theoneandonlymrk 	10,273	0	10,273
14	vanyots 	7,642	1,785	9,427
15	NastyHabits 	7,337	1,059	8,396
16	hat 	7,340	0	7,340
17	DanMiner 	3,424	450	3,874
18	phoenix 	3,111	706	3,817
19	SpeedsticK 	2,225	1,325	3,550
20	[H] 	3,154	0	3,154


*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Aug 16, 2011)

How the f#$% did I get 3rd?  
I only had a single gtx465 and a I7 950 going.  I've never gotten that many points for a big WU either.  
I am too drunk at the moment to think about it.  It hurts to think:shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2011)

Somehow you did get 50714 points for one WU. Sure you didn't do a slow -bigadv?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't believe I broke the top 5!  Jeez.  Never did that before.  Well the heat,  which was short lived this year is broke,  don't think we hit 66f today.  So I imagine the big folders will be cranking up soon as well....


----------



## msgclb (Aug 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* increased his points to 280K although he got a smaller slice of cherry. 
I was lucky to make the last update with a 6903 WU for a 261K day. 
Also *TeXBill* returned with 140K points. 
Yesterday I neglected to mention that dank finished in 3rd. Good show. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	272,423	7,946	280,369
2	msgclb 	21,769	239,679	261,448
3	TeXBill 	122,804	18,076	140,880
4	MStenholm 	73,732	0	73,732
5	CamelJock 	29,584	2,837	32,421
6	MetalTom 	26,500	1,325	27,825
7	newtekie1 	21,284	3,975	25,259
8	Dustyshiv 	19,673	3,286	22,959
9	111frodon 	17,562	3,975	21,537
10	1freedude 	14,451	5,004	19,455
11	Niko084 	15,900	1,298	17,198
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,061	2,330	15,391
13	KieX 	10,584	1,348	11,932
14	vanyots 	11,002	493	11,495
15	dank1983man420 	11,081	0	11,081
16	NastyHabits 	7,271	1,509	8,780
17	theoneandonlymrk 	5,559	1,835	7,394
18	SpeedsticK 	4,274	450	4,724
19	DanMiner 	3,561	587	4,148
20	Mindweaver 	2,596	1,348	3,944


*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 7,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 1,100,000 


Congratulations to *SpeedsticK* and *D4S4* for your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Sometimes consistency pays off and tonight the cherry goes to *TeXBill* with his 137K. 
Not far behind was *bogmali* with 136K. 



Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	118,320	19,324	137,644
2	bogmali 	128,550	7,950	136,500
3	MStenholm 	73,682	0	73,682
4	msgclb 	72,378	0	72,378
5	Oily_17 	61,732	0	61,732
6	111frodon 	32,750	3,975	36,725
7	Dustyshiv 	30,990	5,376	36,366
8	MetalTom 	33,171	0	33,171
9	CamelJock 	26,277	4,011	30,288
10	newtekie1 	23,884	3,131	27,015
11	ChimPowerUp 	12,452	1,487	13,939
12	dank1983man420 	11,080	1,325	12,405
13	KieX 	10,584	1,348	11,932
14	Niko084 	10,600	1,325	11,925
15	Mindweaver 	10,534	1,298	11,832
16	theoneandonlymrk 	11,301	0	11,301
17	hat 	7,340	1,835	9,175
18	vanyots 	9,015	69	9,084
19	1freedude 	7,023	511	7,534
20	NastyHabits 	6,454	1,037	7,491


*Milestones!*
*DRDNA* passes 300,000 
*MagicHamsta* passes 500 
*reilly4356* passes 10,000 
*Zyon* passes 80,000 


Congratulations to *DRDNA*, *Zyon* and *reilly4356* for your latest milestone and *MagicHamsta* on your 1st milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* returns to the top spot with an outstanding 379K day. 
Tonight *bogmali* has a 204K day. 
Our other top folder was *TeXBill* with 114K. 

*Buck* hurry home as Norway is about to pass us for the second time. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	379,154	0	379,154
2	bogmali 	200,518	3,948	204,466
3	TeXBill 	103,729	10,434	114,163
4	Dustyshiv 	33,309	3,821	37,130
5	msgclb 	32,682	1,325	34,007
6	CamelJock 	26,083	3,561	29,644
7	newtekie1 	22,571	2,650	25,221
8	111frodon 	21,200	0	21,200
9	vanyots 	16,944	587	17,531
10	theoneandonlymrk 	15,654	587	16,241
11	ChimPowerUp 	13,031	1,487	14,518
12	KieX 	10,484	1,348	11,832
13	dank1983man420 	9,275	0	9,275
14	NastyHabits 	7,665	706	8,371
15	Niko084 	6,598	1,325	7,923
16	hat 	5,505	0	5,505
17	Steevo1 	1,643	3,771	5,414
18	popswala 	3,975	0	3,975
19	phoenix 	3,133	587	3,720
20	SpeedsticK 	3,575	0	3,575


*Milestones!*
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 950,000 

Congratulations *theoneandonlymrk* as you close in on your first milllion. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 19, 2011)

I should get home about 2PM EST today. Rigs will be up shortly thereafter.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 19, 2011)

Five more days and I will have both my rigs up and running. One is stopped by wife due to "strange noises" from the water cooling.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 19, 2011)

Holy Crap!  I'm making the top 20 with my lousy, ancient work PC and a lame-I-can't-overclock-it-cuz-runs-too-hot-since-it-was-brand-new GTS 250.  What gives?  I know my excuse (no $$$).

Glad to see that some folks are still pushing the envelope.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 19, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* almost matched yesterday's performance with 201K but this time for the cherry. 
Our other 100K+ folder was *TeXBill* with 104K. 
Making a good showing on the pie chart was *dank* with the help of a 65K WU. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	190,595	10,573	201,168
2	TeXBill 	91,735	12,578	104,313
3	msgclb 	69,252	9,682	78,934
4	dank1983man420 	74,501	0	74,501
5	MStenholm 	64,297	0	64,297
6	Oily_17 	61,754	0	61,754
7	Dustyshiv 	34,676	353	35,029
8	CamelJock 	25,240	4,735	29,975
9	newtekie1 	25,208	3,975	29,183
10	111frodon 	15,561	5,187	20,748
11	Buck_Nasty 	10,645	4,583	15,228
12	ChimPowerUp 	12,757	2,074	14,831
13	theoneandonlymrk 	12,706	0	12,706
14	vanyots 	11,461	723	12,184
15	KieX 	10,596	1,325	11,921
16	NastyHabits 	10,172	353	10,525
17	Niko084 	7,988	0	7,988
18	hat 	7,340	0	7,340
19	SpeedsticK 	4,722	0	4,722
20	phoenix 	3,698	587	4,285

*Milestones!*
*MagicHamsta* passed 1,000 


Congratulations *MagicHamsta* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm feeling 10mil by the end of tomorrow...  can't believe after more than 4 years I'm going to hit it!  Funny that I never thought I'd hit 1 mil......


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 20, 2011)

no way i nearly missed me getting my first slice of the action


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 21, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Anyone heard from Nastyhabit



I'm here.  I actually posted yesterday.  Don't know what happened to the post.  I commented on how I can't believe I'm in the top 20 with my crappy ancient Dell Workstation with a GTS 250 that can't be overclocked because it runs too hot since the day I got it. 

You guys are kicking it with some nice big numbers.    I did throw caution (and my wallet) to the winds for the Chimp Challenge, but my big folding rig is gathering dust at the moment.  I'll be back some day, in the meantime I'll keep kicking in my 8000K PPD.

EDIT:  I just notice I got over 10K yesterday!  Woot! Woot!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 20, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







I don't know if any of you have noticed that the daily production from *TeXBill* has been quite consistent. 
Tonight was no different as *TeXBill* took the cherry with 108K points. 

I'm sure you've noticed that our team production tanked today so I hope it means your rigs are prepped for a big day tomorrow. 

Tonight I noticed that some time in the past month *TeXBill* passed our chimp for #4 overall and that he could take #3 if winter doesn't come soon. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	90,735	18,218	108,953
2	msgclb 	67,854	6,191	74,045
3	111frodon 	20,748	45,656	66,404
4	bogmali 	55,565	7,950	63,515
5	Buck_Nasty 	46,562	9,027	55,589
6	CamelJock 	26,278	4,148	30,426
7	Dustyshiv 	25,949	3,155	29,104
8	newtekie1 	19,875	1,325	21,200
9	1freedude 	15,114	1,761	16,875
10	ChimPowerUp 	12,757	1,174	13,931
11	vanyots 	10,977	2,669	13,646
12	KieX 	10,623	1,348	11,971
13	Niko084 	8,038	1,298	9,336
14	NastyHabits 	7,397	450	7,847
15	dank1983man420 	7,704	0	7,704
16	theoneandonlymrk 	4,707	2,285	6,992
17	hat 	3,670	1,835	5,505
18	SpeedsticK 	5,444	0	5,444
19	BraveSoul 	4,044	0	4,044
20	phoenix 	3,327	587	3,914

*Milestones!*
*TechPowerup!* passed 900,000,000   
*1freedude* passed 300,000 
*CamelJock* passed 10,000,000 


Occasionally something happens unexpectedly and tonight it's *TechPowerup!* passing 900 million. Congratulations teammates for your contributions. 
*CamelJock* any day is a good day to pass 10 million. Congratulations. 
Finally *1freedude* adds another milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 21, 2011)

It has been hot here in Texas also, at least in OKla. you have gotten some rain lately it hasn't rained here in over 2 months. I still only have 3 rigs running right now. Working on upgrading the other 2 with new gpu's and i7 cpu's & MB's.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 21, 2011)

you still deserve all the thanks anyone could pass you despite the heat


----------



## msgclb (Aug 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 21, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Even with two rigs down *bogmali* still has 291K points and the cherry. 
*TeXBill* increased his production to 128K points. 

I don't know if you've noticed but Norway passed us today. Hopefully we can stay close until we can increase our production.

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	282,010	9,221	291,231
2	TeXBill 	124,877	3,574	128,451
3	MStenholm 	73,746	0	73,746
4	Oily_17 	61,804	0	61,804
5	Buck_Nasty 	53,733	7,460	61,193
6	msgclb 	50,438	5,456	55,894
7	Dustyshiv 	36,417	4,311	40,728
8	CamelJock 	26,279	3,093	29,372
9	111frodon 	22,841	4,775	27,616
10	1freedude 	16,315	2,118	18,433
11	theoneandonlymrk 	13,064	2,897	15,961
12	ChimPowerUp 	13,076	1,977	15,053
13	newtekie1 	11,925	2,650	14,575
14	KieX 	10,584	1,348	11,932
15	NastyHabits 	7,858	2,956	10,814
16	vanyots 	9,941	0	9,941
17	Niko084 	6,621	1,325	7,946
18	hat 	7,340	0	7,340
19	SpeedsticK 	4,133	1,748	5,881
20	Zyon 	5,331	0	5,331

*Milestones!*
*Niko084* passes 12,000,000 
*popswala* passes 1,700,000 
*Zyon* passes 90,000 


Tonight we have a trio of stoners. 
First, congratulations *Niko084* on your 12 million. 
Next, *popswala* adds another milestone towards his 2nd million. 
Finally, I believe *Zyon* needs two more milestones to obtain his folding badge. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* has another outstanding day with 379K and the cherry. 
Our other top folders included *bogmali* with 158K, *TeXBill* with 149K and *Buck* with 114K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	379,091	0	379,091
2	bogmali 	139,259	19,649	158,908
3	TeXBill 	132,079	17,756	149,835
4	Buck_Nasty 	106,589	7,826	114,415
5	Dustyshiv 	36,086	3,698	39,784
6	newtekie1 	26,161	6,512	32,673
7	CamelJock 	26,458	4,236	30,694
8	111frodon 	30,281	0	30,281
9	msgclb 	23,985	1,298	25,283
10	vanyots 	10,758	2,653	13,411
11	Mindweaver 	9,278	2,999	12,277
12	theoneandonlymrk 	11,463	0	11,463
13	KieX 	9,236	1,348	10,584
14	ChimPowerUp 	10,096	0	10,096
15	NastyHabits 	7,246	900	8,146
16	Niko084 	6,625	1,325	7,950
17	hat 	7,340	450	7,790
18	1freedude 	7,376	0	7,376
19	BraveSoul 	6,640	0	6,640
20	popswala 	0	5,187	5,187

*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 8,000
*Niko084* passes 12,000,000 [yesterday] 
*popswala* passes 1,700,000 [yesterday] 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,000,000 
*Zyon* passes 90,000 [yesterday] 

It looks like there were no milestones yesterday but the ones that I identified above as [yesterday] were from today's first Free-DC update.


So first congratulations to *theoneandonlymrk* on becoming our latest millionaire. 
Also congratulations *D4S4* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 23, 2011)

> Congratulations to theoneandonlymrk on becoming our latest millionaire.


+1


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 23, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> congratulations to theoneandonlymrk on becoming our latest millionaire.



+2. Enjoy the lounge and all the perks comming with your new status. Keep up with the consistant folding.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 24, 2011)

cheers all will do, had a few issues just lately and mum wanted her pc back but im still on it 24/7


----------



## msgclb (Aug 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Buck* has a big day for some tasty cherry for his 184K. 
Our next two top folders were *TeXBill* with 105K and *bogmali* with 85K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	175,487	8,836	184,323
2	TeXBill 	88,994	16,685	105,679
3	bogmali 	68,448	16,999	85,447
4	Oily_17 	61,739	0	61,739
5	Dustyshiv 	31,917	2,700	34,617
6	newtekie1 	32,673	1,325	33,998
7	CamelJock 	23,298	1,765	25,063
8	msgclb 	14,444	6,409	20,853
9	hat 	14,118	1,059	15,177
10	Mindweaver 	13,219	1,701	14,920
11	vanyots 	11,316	723	12,039
12	KieX 	10,511	1,325	11,836
13	111frodon 	7,950	2,650	10,600
14	Niko084 	6,648	1,325	7,973
15	NastyHabits 	4,735	1,174	5,909
16	ChimPowerUp 	5,300	0	5,300
17	dank1983man420 	5,187	0	5,187
18	phoenix 	3,627	706	4,333
19	xstayxtruex 	4,280	0	4,280
20	SpeedsticK 	2,899	1,298	4,197

*Milestones!*
*MagicHamsta* passes 2,000 
*vanyots* passes 3,000,000 


*vanyots* congratulations on your 3rd million. 
Congratulations *MagicHamsta* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has a very big day with 272K points and a delicious looking slice of cherry. 
Our other 100K+ folder tonight was *TeXBill* with 141K. 

I know the heat is playing games with my mind but notice that *Zyon* has grabbed his first slice of pie. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	266,269	6,571	272,840
2	TeXBill 	127,666	13,497	141,163
3	Buck_Nasty 	54,208	7,374	61,582
4	newtekie1 	31,348	11,699	43,047
5	Dustyshiv 	34,797	3,464	38,261
6	Zyon 	25,762	2,643	28,405
7	msgclb 	23,779	1,298	25,077
8	111frodon 	14,575	3,975	18,550
9	CamelJock 	18,356	0	18,356
10	hat 	14,400	2,894	17,294
11	Mindweaver 	14,532	1,798	16,330
12	dank1983man420 	15,422	0	15,422
13	KieX 	10,546	1,325	11,871
14	vanyots 	9,792	0	9,792
15	theoneandonlymrk 	9,233	353	9,586
16	SpeedsticK 	8,390	0	8,390
17	Niko084 	7,950	0	7,950
18	NastyHabits 	5,503	706	6,209
19	popswala 	5,187	0	5,187
20	phoenix 	3,627	450	4,077

*Milestones!*
*Zyon* passes 100,000 


*Zyon* congratulations you have earned your folding badge with your first 100K. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






The team had five member with 100K+ which hasn't happened for a long time. 
*Oily* had a most impressive day with 336K points and the cherry. 
*I* made the best of one big WU for 242K points. 
The three other 100K+ folder tonight were *bogmali* with 194K, *TeXBill* with 153K and *Buck* with 115K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	60,636	275,969	336,605
2	msgclb 	7,938	234,621	242,559
3	bogmali 	184,823	9,317	194,140
4	TeXBill 	117,779	35,807	153,586
5	Buck_Nasty 	108,923	6,924	115,847
6	111frodon 	63,710	0	63,710
7	Dustyshiv 	33,584	4,797	38,381
8	newtekie1 	31,348	1,325	32,673
9	dank1983man420 	23,556	0	23,556
10	Mindweaver 	14,236	1,912	16,148
11	Zyon 	15,169	0	15,169
12	theoneandonlymrk 	10,164	3,983	14,147
13	hat 	11,012	1,835	12,847
14	vanyots 	12,019	0	12,019
15	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
16	CamelJock 	10,979	0	10,979
17	Niko084 	7,950	1,325	9,275
18	NastyHabits 	5,648	706	6,354
19	popswala 	5,187	0	5,187
20	SpeedsticK 	4,473	587	5,060
21	phoenix 	2,974	587	3,561
I don't know whether to laugh or cry because our chimp didn't have any points today. 


*Milestones!*
*Dustyshiv* passes 19,000,000 

*Dustyshiv* congratulations on your 19 million. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice milestone Dustyshiv!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 26, 2011)

Another 10K day.  Woot! Woot!  OK, OK.  I'll back off the sarcasm.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes top honors with 185K points. 
Our other 100K+ folder tonight were *Buck* with 170K, *TeXBill* with 134K and *msgclb* with 133K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	178,670	6,571	185,241
2	Buck_Nasty 	163,138	7,511	170,649
3	TeXBill 	118,156	15,904	134,060
4	msgclb 	133,327	0	133,327
5	Dustyshiv 	38,054	4,095	42,149
6	newtekie1 	32,673	1,325	33,998
7	111frodon 	20,748	0	20,748
8	CamelJock 	17,453	0	17,453
9	Mindweaver 	14,435	1,678	16,113
10	dank1983man420 	14,305	0	14,305
11	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
12	vanyots 	10,593	353	10,946
13	NastyHabits 	7,056	2,919	9,975
14	theoneandonlymrk 	6,564	2,541	9,105
15	Zyon 	9,025	0	9,025
16	Niko084 	6,625	1,325	7,950
17	hat 	5,505	1,835	7,340
18	SpeedsticK 	3,327	1,651	4,978
19	phoenix 	3,424	587	4,011
20	Steevo1 	3,434	0	3,434

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *Oily* takes the cherry with 138K just edging out *TeXBill* that had 134K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	138,251	0	138,251
2	TeXBill 	115,258	19,590	134,848
3	msgclb 	74,808	1,348	76,156
4	bogmali 	47,613	19,536	67,149
5	Buck_Nasty 	53,706	9,286	62,992
6	MStenholm 	56,094	0	56,094
7	newtekie1 	43,196	1,348	44,544
8	Dustyshiv 	34,330	3,406	37,736
9	111frodon 	20,748	0	20,748
10	vanyots 	12,307	2,627	14,934
11	theoneandonlymrk 	11,505	2,188	13,693
12	KieX 	10,600	2,650	13,250
13	dank1983man420 	13,168	0	13,168
14	CamelJock 	9,509	0	9,509
15	NastyHabits 	7,484	587	8,071
16	Niko084 	6,625	1,325	7,950
17	Zyon 	6,832	0	6,832
18	SpeedsticK 	4,525	2,085	6,610
19	hat 	3,670	1,835	5,505
20	phoenix 	3,424	450	3,874

*Milestones!*
*TeXBill* passes 55,000,000 
*Zyon* passes 150,000 


Congratulations *TeXBill* on your outstanding achievement of passing 55 million. 
*Zyon* congratulations on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulation Texbill. Fantastic job.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *Buck* takes the cherry with 170K. 
Also breaking 100K were *TeXBill* with 146K and *bogmali* with 114K. 
Others having a big WU day were msgclb, Oily, MStenholm and frodon. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	108,922	61,490	170,412
2	TeXBill 	118,552	27,849	146,401
3	bogmali 	104,861	9,162	114,023
4	msgclb 	77,915	5,130	83,045
5	Oily_17 	74,248	0	74,248
6	MStenholm 	0	72,034	72,034
7	111frodon 	61,410	0	61,410
8	newtekie1 	32,621	2,596	35,217
9	Dustyshiv 	30,822	1,765	32,587
10	vanyots 	15,166	0	15,166
11	Mindweaver 	9,438	2,596	12,034
12	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
13	CamelJock 	11,681	0	11,681
14	theoneandonlymrk 	6,847	2,541	9,388
15	Zyon 	8,668	0	8,668
16	Niko084 	7,950	0	7,950
17	phoenix 	6,672	450	7,122
18	SpeedsticK 	5,608	1,325	6,933
19	NastyHabits 	6,098	787	6,885
20	Supreme0verlord 	6,512	0	6,512

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has a 124K day for the cherry. 
Breaking 100K were *TeXBill* with 114K and *Buck* with 111K. 
Also having a big WU day was Oily. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	121,018	3,975	124,993
2	TeXBill 	105,466	9,177	114,643
3	Buck_Nasty 	105,264	6,470	111,734
4	Oily_17 	0	61,790	61,790
5	newtekie1 	31,382	11,672	43,054
6	Dustyshiv 	26,456	3,212	29,668
7	111frodon 	25,935	0	25,935
8	msgclb 	19,028	1,298	20,326
9	theoneandonlymrk 	13,515	3,306	16,821
10	CamelJock 	13,195	0	13,195
11	Mindweaver 	9,213	1,912	11,125
12	dank1983man420 	5,187	5,187	10,374
13	Zyon 	8,445	1,348	9,793
14	vanyots 	9,172	0	9,172
15	phoenix 	6,892	900	7,792
16	SpeedsticK 	7,439	0	7,439
17	NastyHabits 	4,759	900	5,659
18	Supreme0verlord 	5,187	0	5,187
19	MStenholm 	2,300	0	2,300
20	Jizzler 	1,735	0	1,735

*Milestones!*
*FIH_The_Don* passes 450,000 

*FIH_The_Don* thanks for your contributions. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 30, 2011)

One Early_end_unit and I'm in top 20. We can do better.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> One Early_end_unit and I'm in top 20. We can do better.



I agree. Once the temps drop a little, I will start recruiting again. Might be time for another contest.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 30, 2011)

After 6 crashes - 3 on one (same) -bigadv WU (51, 81 and 54 %) and 3 early in another one plus the above mentioned Early_end_unit I hope I'm on the right course with 150K tomorrow. My two hexs are now 100 % folding again. I got a old i920 up and running, D stepping but it takes too much voltage to hit a decent folding speed, so it crunch at a modest 3.8 GHz. I might try to push it when temps are down. Temperature and power cuts is of course a mayor player in the folding "game" and I know that we will bounce back. Fold on team


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 30, 2011)

> One Early_end_unit and I'm in top 20. We can do better.


I got a bad mb Asrock Fatality P67 for my main folding rig. I still haven't received my RMA cpu back from intel for the 960 rig yet (shipped back to me Mon. 8/29), thats all I need to get that machine up and running again. I got 3 of them running now best I can do until more parts come in.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 30, 2011)

on the plus side i got me another slice,


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm,  did I awake a sleeping giant just above me?  Heat is broke here as I predicted,  boxes are back on full switch!
Edit:  was kinda cool seeing my 10mil patch,  but now back to the crazy folder one....


----------



## msgclb (Aug 31, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*bogmali* returns with a delicious slice of cherry for his 433K points. 
Breaking 100K today were *msgclb* with 156K and *TeXBill* with 152K. 
Those having a big WU day include frodon, Oily and dank. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	419,362	14,372	433,734
2	msgclb 	155,285	1,325	156,610
3	TeXBill 	137,390	15,002	152,392
4	111frodon 	79,135	0	79,135
5	Oily_17 	76,003	0	76,003
6	Buck_Nasty 	54,974	8,098	63,072
7	dank1983man420 	57,730	0	57,730
8	Dustyshiv 	37,593	3,248	40,841
9	CamelJock 	22,089	3,248	25,337
10	newtekie1 	22,272	1,325	23,597
11	Mindweaver 	14,611	1,912	16,523
12	NastyHabits 	12,481	587	13,068
13	theoneandonlymrk 	8,616	2,422	11,038
14	popswala 	10,374	0	10,374
15	vanyots 	9,308	0	9,308
16	Zyon 	7,673	0	7,673
17	phoenix 	6,872	450	7,322
18	SpeedsticK 	5,898	587	6,485
19	Supreme0verlord 	0	5,187	5,187
20	KieX 	1,325	1,325	2,650

*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 10,000 

Congratulations *D4S4* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow,  new milestone for me,  19th overall.  Years of folding and 10 mil points later,  I finally done it!  I guess slow and steady wins the race.....(translation:  fold what you can, when you can,  it all counts!)


----------



## msgclb (Sep 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Aug 31, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Buck* had his best day for the month with 223K and of course a slice of cherry. 
Those also breaking 100K today were *MStenholm* and *bogmali* with 160K and *TeXBill* with 148K. 
Oily and myself settled for one big WU today. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	163,270	60,158	223,428
2	MStenholm 	160,613	0	160,613
3	bogmali 	157,655	2,650	160,305
4	TeXBill 	126,017	22,009	148,026
5	Oily_17 	74,871	0	74,871
6	msgclb 	72,600	1,325	73,925
7	newtekie1 	31,348	2,650	33,998
8	CamelJock 	26,865	3,561	30,426
9	111frodon 	22,226	5,187	27,413
10	Dustyshiv 	23,344	2,661	26,005
11	Mindweaver 	14,474	1,775	16,249
12	vanyots 	12,202	587	12,789
13	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
14	theoneandonlymrk 	9,456	1,835	11,291
15	NastyHabits 	7,419	1,037	8,456
16	phoenix 	7,338	1,037	8,375
17	SpeedsticK 	5,761	450	6,211
18	thebluebumblebee 	5,300	0	5,300
19	popswala 	5,187	0	5,187
20	briar7 	3,622	0	3,622

*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 12,000,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,100,000 

Congratulations *111frodon* on your 12 million and *theoneandonlymrk* on your latest milestone as you work towards your next million. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 1, 2011)

it is rather addictive pie and you dont mention this tut.
i now cant wait to upgrade as my main rig can then go 24/7 without me slowing it all day watchin telli and ill have a new rig doin its bit


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah,  that was my big issue for a long time,  I was folding on my main rig,  and would feel guilty if I ran a game and shut down the folding.  Now I can just let my folding boxes go 24/7,  and I can game my brains out on my i7!  Which reminds me,  gotta find that smp guide for my 9450....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 1, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Yeah, that was my big issue for a long time, I was folding on my main rig, and would feel guilty if I ran a game and shut down the folding. Now I can just let my folding boxes go 24/7, and I can game my brains out on my i7! Which reminds me, gotta find that smp guide for my 9450....



thats where im at, i feel bad slowin the foldin lol


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2011)

Figured out the smp,  entered the passkey ect,  and folding on all 4 cores of my 9450,  plus it's running 2 260s.  Now I'm wondering what's an ideal speed for the cpu,  it's only at stock right now,  but with the zalman that's on it,  it will do 3.6 all day.   I'd rather keep it lower though,  but would like bonus points...  so what's a good speed?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2011)

Never mind,  got the 9450 running at 3.2ghz,  57c max temps.  Guess I need 3 smps before I go bigadv?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Guess I need 3 smps before I go bigadv?



Nope, 10 good ones and I assume that’s your quad that will do the -bigadv. Welcome to the more energy friendly way of folding.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2011)

How fast do I need it going?  It will run 24/7,  and it's very stable.
And I need more energy efficient,  I only have 15amps to play with,  quite a bugger....


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2011)

johnspack said:


> How fast do I need it going? It will run 24/7, and it's very stable.



-bigadv is all about speed so as fast as possible. Just remember that one lost WU could easily ruin a to high OC in terms of PPD average. Just to make sure - you are planing to use the Xeon, right? The other one will not be able to pick up a -bigadv and if it could it would take way to long to get bonus points. Several people run their i9xx's at 3.8 GHz. 3.85 GHz stable is not the same as folding stable, as you might find out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 1, 2011)

-bigadv?  On a Q9450?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> -bigadv?  On a Q9450?



My question too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 2, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> My question too.



Nope, Pete is sporting a Xeon W3570 now. Go Pete!

+1 to mstenholm!
3.8 to 3.9 Ghz is the sweet spot.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *TeXBill* took the cherry with 146K points. 
Just missing taking top honors was *MStenholm* with 145K. 
Also breaking 100K was *msgclb* with 132K and *bogmali* with 114K.
Oily had a one big WU day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	137,279	9,020	146,299
2	MStenholm 	144,690	587	145,277
3	msgclb 	131,286	1,325	132,611
4	bogmali 	110,992	3,975	114,967
5	Oily_17 	61,832	0	61,832
6	Buck_Nasty 	49,594	7,237	56,831
7	newtekie1 	32,728	11,699	44,427
8	111frodon 	37,278	5,187	42,465
9	Dustyshiv 	27,771	9,789	37,560
10	CamelJock 	26,101	2,798	28,899
11	Mindweaver 	14,514	1,775	16,289
12	KieX 	10,600	2,650	13,250
13	vanyots 	10,852	940	11,792
14	NastyHabits 	7,498	3,100	10,598
15	Zyon 	7,829	2,650	10,479
16	popswala 	10,374	0	10,374
17	phoenix 	5,970	1,977	7,947
18	Supreme0verlord 	7,837	0	7,837
19	theoneandonlymrk 	6,864	0	6,864
20	briar7 	3,657	2,940	6,597

*Milestones!*
*Anonymous* passed 80,000 

Congratulations *Anonymous* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It's *TeXBill* taking the cherry with 142K points. 
No one else broke 100K but those have a one big WU day were *Oily*, *msgclb* and *dank*. 
Buck and bogmali got their points the old fashion way. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	127,000	15,307	142,307
2	Oily_17 	76,046	0	76,046
3	msgclb 	72,734	1,325	74,059
4	bogmali 	68,019	3,975	71,994
5	dank1983man420 	0	66,937	66,937
6	Buck_Nasty 	57,818	7,886	65,704
7	CamelJock 	29,764	3,874	33,638
8	newtekie1 	31,676	1,325	33,001
9	111frodon 	26,407	5,187	31,594
10	Dustyshiv 	26,905	3,349	30,254
11	Mindweaver 	11,061	1,325	12,386
12	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
13	vanyots 	10,301	67	10,368
14	Zyon 	7,398	2,601	9,999
15	theoneandonlymrk 	7,340	1,835	9,175
16	briar7 	7,991	0	7,991
17	Niko084 	6,625	1,325	7,950
18	phoenix 	5,948	1,390	7,338
19	NastyHabits 	5,934	1,037	6,971
20	hat 	5,044	1,374	6,418

*Milestones!*
** The milestone disappeared from Free-DC late tonight but I believe those below should have made the list. **
*Supreme0verlord* passed 550,000 
*AUTOgod* passed 1,500 


Congratulations *Supreme0verlord* and *AUTOgod* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has a 203K day and that gives him the cherry. 
Those with over 100K include *Buck* with 167K, *MStenholm* with 161K and *TeXBill* with 147K.  
Having a one big WU day were *Oily* and *msgclb*. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	179,604	23,398	203,002
2	Buck_Nasty 	160,508	6,874	167,382
3	MStenholm 	73,173	88,103	161,276
4	TeXBill 	132,763	14,386	147,149
5	msgclb 	75,965	2,650	78,615
6	Oily_17 	61,918	0	61,918
7	newtekie1 	31,348	6,512	37,860
8	Dustyshiv 	33,491	3,177	36,668
9	CamelJock 	26,062	3,424	29,486
10	111frodon 	21,592	0	21,592
11	Niko084 	15,900	1,325	17,225
12	Mindweaver 	14,571	1,298	15,869
13	dank1983man420 	15,643	0	15,643
14	briar7 	14,947	0	14,947
15	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
16	hat 	9,101	1,835	10,936
17	SpeedsticK 	8,548	1,775	10,323
18	theoneandonlymrk 	8,234	1,835	10,069
19	NastyHabits 	7,625	450	8,075
20	phoenix 	6,535	1,037	7,572

*Milestones!*
** No milestones on Free-DC tonight but I believe the following should be on their list. **
*Zyon* passed 200,000 


Congratulations *Zyon* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has a really good day with 347K and a gigantic piece of cherry. 
Our other 100K folder tonight was *TeXBill* with 133K.  
I had my last big WU day for several days. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	333,233	14,349	347,582
2	TeXBill 	125,636	8,055	133,691
3	msgclb 	78,777	2,650	81,427
4	Buck_Nasty 	57,691	7,766	65,457
5	CamelJock 	41,756	3,737	45,493
6	MStenholm 	35,019	5,439	40,458
7	newtekie1 	38,198	1,325	39,523
8	Dustyshiv 	21,886	9,423	31,309
9	111frodon 	24,447	0	24,447
10	Niko084 	14,575	2,650	17,225
11	Mindweaver 	14,528	2,596	17,124
12	hat 	12,251	900	13,151
13	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
14	Zyon 	10,346	1,325	11,671
15	vanyots 	9,408	0	9,408
16	NastyHabits 	7,703	1,059	8,762
17	dank1983man420 	8,486	0	8,486
18	phoenix 	6,985	1,037	8,022
19	theoneandonlymrk 	5,382	1,835	7,217
20	SpeedsticK 	5,624	1,325	6,949

*Milestones!*
** No milestones on Free-DC or from me tonight. **


*And now the certificates.*
[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has another cherry day with 226K points. 
*TeXBill* is our only other 100K folder with 148K.  
Those having a big WU day were *MStenholm* and *Oily*. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	196,408	29,910	226,318
2	TeXBill 	135,752	12,834	148,586
3	MStenholm 	93,163	0	93,163
4	Oily_17 	62,449	0	62,449
5	Buck_Nasty 	52,137	7,237	59,374
6	newtekie1 	32,684	2,650	35,334
7	CamelJock 	31,930	2,974	34,904
8	Dustyshiv 	30,956	3,177	34,133
9	111frodon 	20,748	5,187	25,935
10	msgclb 	11,925	6,161	18,086
11	Niko084 	15,100	2,650	17,750
12	hat 	14,560	2,735	17,295
13	dank1983man420 	16,615	0	16,615
14	Mindweaver 	11,867	2,650	14,517
15	briar7 	10,323	4,169	14,492
16	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
17	NastyHabits 	10,326	706	11,032
18	theoneandonlymrk 	7,340	1,835	9,175
19	SpeedsticK 	6,074	1,775	7,849
20	phoenix 	5,948	1,037	6,985

*Milestones!*
** Free-DC milestones aren't back yet but here's one. **

*MagicHamsta* passed 3,000 

Congratulations *MagicHamsta* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 6, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It looks like *Oily* had a one WU day but that WU brought him 378K and one mammoth piece of cherry. 
Having a 100K day were *TeXBill* with 110K and *Buck* with 107K.  


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	378,492	0	378,492
2	TeXBill 	90,202	20,685	110,887
3	Buck_Nasty 	100,752	6,874	107,626
4	bogmali 	64,107	19,536	83,643
5	newtekie1 	30,023	11,699	41,722
6	Dustyshiv 	31,471	3,883	35,354
7	CamelJock 	31,707	3,561	35,268
8	msgclb 	21,433	2,650	24,083
9	Mindweaver 	17,248	2,650	19,898
10	Niko084 	14,575	1,325	15,900
11	111frodon 	15,561	0	15,561
12	hat 	13,973	1,037	15,010
13	theoneandonlymrk 	12,493	2,188	14,681
14	briar7 	8,887	5,592	14,479
15	KieX 	10,573	1,325	11,898
16	vanyots 	11,423	0	11,423
17	Zyon 	6,625	2,802	9,427
18	dank1983man420 	8,250	0	8,250
19	phoenix 	6,398	450	6,848
20	SpeedsticK 	5,606	353	5,959

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 7, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* had a great final update for a 470K day and a nice piece of cherry. 
Those having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 264K, *MStenholm* with 146K, *TeXBill* with 135K and *frodon* with 100K.  
Returning with another big WU day was *Oily*. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	130,890	339,673	470,563
2	msgclb 	261,561	2,650	264,211
3	MStenholm 	146,418	0	146,418
4	TeXBill 	127,115	8,441	135,556
5	111frodon 	95,295	5,187	100,482
6	Buck_Nasty 	54,550	7,511	62,061
7	Oily_17 	61,661	0	61,661
8	Dustyshiv 	31,138	9,260	40,398
9	CamelJock 	35,011	3,601	38,612
10	newtekie1 	32,667	1,325	33,992
11	Mindweaver 	23,850	2,646	26,496
12	Niko084 	14,571	2,650	17,221
13	briar7 	11,775	3,964	15,739
14	theoneandonlymrk 	9,622	4,786	14,408
15	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
16	dank1983man420 	10,374	0	10,374
17	Zyon 	9,248	0	9,248
18	SpeedsticK 	6,061	1,678	7,739
19	vanyots 	6,569	68	6,637
20	popswala 	5,187	0	5,187

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passed 1,500,000 

Congratulations *briar7* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 8, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we see *MStenholm* taking the cherry with 154K points. 
Those having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 138K, *TeXBill* with 137K and *Buck* with 118K.  


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	MStenholm 	148,776	5,294	154,070
2	msgclb 	135,985	2,650	138,635
3	TeXBill 	127,938	9,290	137,228
4	Buck_Nasty 	107,631	10,893	118,524
5	bogmali 	75,490	14,349	89,839
6	newtekie1 	31,348	9,195	40,543
7	Dustyshiv 	29,620	7,574	37,194
8	CamelJock 	28,433	8,397	36,830
9	111frodon 	25,206	0	25,206
10	Mindweaver 	21,173	2,650	23,823
11	briar7 	12,818	4,172	16,990
12	theoneandonlymrk 	13,513	2,541	16,054
13	Niko084 	14,598	1,325	15,923
14	hat 	11,982	2,872	14,854
15	vanyots 	11,791	450	12,241
16	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
17	Zyon 	8,026	0	8,026
18	NastyHabits 	7,413	587	8,000
19	dank1983man420 	5,187	0	5,187
20	SpeedsticK 	4,502	450	4,952

*Milestones!*
[none]

*And now the certificates.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 9, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Buck* returns for a slice of cherry with his 197K. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *bogmali* with 184K, *TeXBill* with 142K and *msgclb* with 129K.  
It looks like *dank* was the only one having a big WU day that's not listed above. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	185,513	11,517	197,030
2	bogmali 	170,302	14,349	184,651
3	TeXBill 	120,135	22,553	142,688
4	msgclb 	119,152	10,559	129,711
5	MStenholm 	69,274	9,877	79,151
6	dank1983man420 	73,014	0	73,014
7	newtekie1 	36,535	1,325	37,860
8	CamelJock 	30,275	3,698	33,973
9	KieX 	23,273	10,373	33,646
10	Dustyshiv 	25,477	1,800	27,277
11	111frodon 	14,108	10,374	24,482
12	Niko084 	15,900	2,650	18,550
13	theoneandonlymrk 	13,162	3,624	16,786
14	Mindweaver 	13,250	2,650	15,900
15	briar7 	12,325	3,307	15,632
16	hat 	11,903	3,009	14,912
17	vanyots 	13,413	587	14,000
18	NastyHabits 	8,977	1,037	10,014
19	SpeedsticK 	5,898	1,912	7,810
20	popswala 	5,187	0	5,187

*Milestones!*
*AUTOgod* passes 2,000 
*dank1983man420* passes 20,000,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,200,000 


*dank1983man420* congratulations on your 20 million milestone. 
We also have *theoneandonlymrk* adding to his latest million. 
And finally *AUTOgod* congratulations on your milestones. 

*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 10, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* weaves together 155K for the cherry. 
Those having a 100K+ day were *TeXBill* with 129K, *msgclb* with 124K and *Buck* with 105K.  
There were no others having a big WU day because:



> Re: Problems receiving work from 130.237.232.141
> 
> New postby kasson » Wed Sep 07, 2011 7:25 pm
> We took the server off assign because we need to drain the work units before we can correct one of the issues regarding corrupt work units. There may be a shortage of bigadv work units until it comes back on assign.



I noticed that *MStenholm* got a 2685 so maybe this problem will be fixed soon.

I was going to mention that *KieX* made our pie tonight then I noticed I was a day late so congratulations times 2. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	151,090	3,975	155,065
2	TeXBill 	117,432	11,654	129,086
3	msgclb 	118,239	6,498	124,737
4	Buck_Nasty 	91,800	13,401	105,201
5	KieX 	53,706	9,981	63,687
6	MStenholm 	48,207	4,536	52,743
7	CamelJock 	30,938	6,941	37,879
8	newtekie1 	32,893	1,325	34,218
9	Dustyshiv 	30,513	3,111	33,624
10	dank1983man420 	22,889	0	22,889
11	111frodon 	18,679	0	18,679
12	Mindweaver 	13,250	2,650	15,900
13	Niko084 	13,250	2,650	15,900
14	theoneandonlymrk 	12,828	2,285	15,113
15	hat 	13,875	1,037	14,912
16	vanyots 	11,445	450	11,895
17	NastyHabits 	7,370	1,037	8,407
18	Zyon 	7,702	0	7,702
19	phoenix 	3,530	706	4,236
20	Supreme0verlord 	1,325	2,650	3,975

*Milestones!*
*Zyon* passes 250,000 


*Zyon* congratulations on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 11, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* has an impressive 422K and a gargantuan piece of cherry. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *TeXBill* with 137K and *Buck* with 107K.  

I got a pair of 6900 WUs and I hope you was lucky too.  


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	415,958	6,512	422,470
2	TeXBill 	131,822	5,187	137,009
3	Buck_Nasty 	94,773	12,432	107,205
4	KieX 	56,527	6,855	63,382
5	msgclb 	57,690	2,650	60,340
6	newtekie1 	32,665	11,672	44,337
7	CamelJock 	34,059	3,883	37,942
8	Mindweaver 	22,525	3,975	26,500
9	111frodon 	20,748	5,187	25,935
10	Dustyshiv 	22,682	1,350	24,032
11	MStenholm 	19,876	0	19,876
12	dank1983man420 	16,451	0	16,451
13	Niko084 	14,575	1,325	15,900
14	hat 	12,040	2,872	14,912
15	vanyots 	9,142	3,029	12,171
16	theoneandonlymrk 	8,029	2,285	10,314
17	NastyHabits 	7,580	706	8,286
18	phoenix 	6,451	450	6,901
19	SpeedsticK 	4,123	1,775	5,898
20	Supreme0verlord 	3,975	1,325	5,300

*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passed 110,000,000 
*KieX* passes 6,000,000 
*Qubit* passed 100 


I wouldn't have guessed that 110 million was a milestone! Congrats *bogmali*. 
Congratulations *KieX* on your 6 million. 
*Qubit* congratulations on your first 100 points. 


*Members Joining Today*
*Qubit* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *Qubit*. 


I'd like to thank Free-DC for getting the milestones back up. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 12, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*TeXBill* has 138K points today that gives him the cherry.  
It looks like several guy had one big WU today including *KieX* that just missed 100K, *frodon* and *MStenholm*. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	115,117	23,194	138,311
2	KieX 	96,403	1,325	97,728
3	111frodon 	77,458	0	77,458
4	MStenholm 	71,447	0	71,447
5	bogmali 	61,168	1,325	62,493
6	Buck_Nasty 	52,765	9,286	62,051
7	newtekie1 	33,807	1,298	35,105
8	CamelJock 	29,675	2,837	32,512
9	Dustyshiv 	25,341	4,461	29,802
10	Mindweaver 	22,525	2,650	25,175
11	msgclb 	21,200	2,650	23,850
12	Niko084 	15,900	1,325	17,225
13	hat 	14,012	450	14,462
14	theoneandonlymrk 	12,422	587	13,009
15	dank1983man420 	12,874	0	12,874
16	vanyots 	5,090	2,862	7,952
17	Zyon 	7,817	0	7,817
18	thoughtdisorder 	5,010	787	5,797
19	NastyHabits 	5,619	0	5,619
20	SpeedsticK 	4,710	450	5,160

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 13, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* takes the cherry with his 133K points.  
*TeXBill* was our only other 100K+ folder with 117K points.  
*KieX* again just missed 100K and if I'm correct then he's one several guys that had one big WU that also include *msgclb* and *MStenholm*. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	126,696	6,512	133,208
2	TeXBill 	105,178	12,572	117,750
3	KieX 	95,199	2,596	97,795
4	msgclb 	84,173	2,650	86,823
5	MStenholm 	73,596	0	73,596
6	Buck_Nasty 	54,417	7,397	61,814
7	newtekie1 	31,321	13,024	44,345
8	Dustyshiv 	38,474	4,077	42,551
9	CamelJock 	35,353	2,661	38,014
10	111frodon 	20,748	5,187	25,935
11	theoneandonlymrk 	16,756	3,952	20,708
12	briar7 	15,189	4,431	19,620
13	Niko084 	15,873	1,325	17,198
14	hat 	13,699	2,735	16,434
15	Mindweaver 	11,925	2,650	14,575
16	NastyHabits 	12,613	450	13,063
17	vanyots 	4,763	3,505	8,268
18	SpeedsticK 	4,361	353	4,714
19	thoughtdisorder 	4,638	0	4,638
20	phoenix 	3,424	587	4,011

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 14, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* showed the power of his rigs to take the cherry with a 377K performance. 
*I* had a good day for 325K points and *Buck* followed with a 223K day. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *KieX* with 163K and *TeXBill* with 122K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	371,119	6,512	377,631
2	msgclb 	322,510	2,650	325,160
3	Buck_Nasty 	216,223	7,418	223,641
4	KieX 	156,308	6,800	163,108
5	TeXBill 	112,607	10,374	122,981
6	Dustyshiv 	35,921	3,470	39,391
7	newtekie1 	32,941	1,325	34,266
8	CamelJock 	29,395	3,835	33,230
9	111frodon 	20,748	0	20,748
10	Niko084 	14,575	2,650	17,225
11	briar7 	12,648	4,376	17,024
12	vanyots 	16,186	706	16,892
13	Mindweaver 	13,196	2,650	15,846
14	Zyon 	14,113	1,325	15,438
15	theoneandonlymrk 	10,970	68	11,038
16	dank1983man420 	10,374	0	10,374
17	hat 	8,078	1,059	9,137
18	NastyHabits 	7,417	900	8,317
19	SpeedsticK 	3,877	787	4,664
20	Steevo1 	4,430	0	4,430

*Milestones!*
*Buck_Nasty* passed 100,000,000 

Look at all those zeros.  *Buck* congratulations on that outstanding 100 million milestone.   


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the club skipper.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2011)

Way to go, Buck! bidi-bidi-bidi


----------



## msgclb (Sep 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* leads a group of 100K+ folders with a 129K. 
The others in this group were *TeXBill* with 119K, *msgclb* with 115K and *KieX* with 102K. 
Those with only a big WU were *frodon*, *MStenholm* and I believe *dank*. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	66,332	62,742	129,074
2	TeXBill 	104,132	15,561	119,693
3	msgclb 	111,364	3,975	115,339
4	KieX 	96,296	6,503	102,799
5	111frodon 	78,210	5,187	83,397
6	MStenholm 	73,682	0	73,682
7	Buck_Nasty 	56,044	7,978	64,022
8	dank1983man420 	54,117	0	54,117
9	CamelJock 	36,906	4,285	41,191
10	newtekie1 	32,782	1,325	34,107
11	Dustyshiv 	26,047	7,701	33,748
12	hat 	14,481	2,422	16,903
13	vanyots 	12,910	3,459	16,369
14	Niko084 	13,250	2,650	15,900
15	NastyHabits 	7,090	0	7,090
16	Mindweaver 	5,300	0	5,300
17	SpeedsticK 	3,198	1,325	4,523
18	theoneandonlymrk 	1,948	2,541	4,489
19	briar7 	3,655	0	3,655
20	Steevo1 	3,454	0	3,454

*Milestones!*
*BraveSoul* passes 1,900,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 3,000,000 
*MStenholm* passes 25,000,000 
*Qubit* passes 500 


Tonight we see the results of the big WU points as *MStenholm* passes 25 million. Congrats. 
Congratulations *Mindweaver* on your 3rd million. 
*BraveSoul* congrats as you close in on that next million. 
Congratulations *Qubit* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 16, 2011)

Grats to all........Good stuff MStenholm.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 16, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *Milestones!*
> *Buck_Nasty* passed 100,000,000




Belated Congrats, Captain...thats a *big* milestone to pass


----------



## msgclb (Sep 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Amazingly today we have the same group of 100K+ folders but this time *bogmali* takes the cherry with 190K. 
The others in this group were *msgclb* with 178K, *TeXBill* with 164K and *KieX* with 157K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	189,503	1,325	190,828
2	msgclb 	106,185	72,298	178,483
3	TeXBill 	140,120	24,064	164,184
4	KieX 	151,707	5,525	157,232
5	Buck_Nasty 	53,604	7,771	61,375
6	newtekie1 	32,646	11,699	44,345
7	CamelJock 	26,004	12,864	38,868
8	Dustyshiv 	28,242	6,031	34,273
9	111frodon 	20,748	0	20,748
10	Niko084 	14,575	2,650	17,225
11	hat 	12,977	2,872	15,849
12	theoneandonlymrk 	10,407	2,908	13,315
13	vanyots 	8,729	3,314	12,043
14	dank1983man420 	10,374	0	10,374
15	Mindweaver 	6,625	1,325	7,950
16	Zyon 	5,300	2,270	7,570
17	MStenholm 	7,164	0	7,164
18	phoenix 	3,777	353	4,130
19	NastyHabits 	3,105	450	3,555
20	Steevo1 	1,584	1,605	3,189

*Milestones!*
*KieX* passes 6,500,000 

Congratulations *KieX* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 17, 2011)

That's quite an achievement Buck!!!

Keep up the awesome work!

I just bought myself a nice i7 970 to upgrade my ppd... Can't wait to see how far it'll oc and what kind of ppd i'll get! Maybe, and i say a big maybe here, i'll be able to get some cherry one day, if bogmali and buck doesn't get a bigadv on the same day...


----------



## msgclb (Sep 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Buck* closes out the week with a slice of cherry for his 225K points. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were *TeXBill* with 146K and *KieX* with 100K. 
Others having a big WU day were *MStenholm* and *frodon*. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	218,271	7,515	225,786
2	TeXBill 	137,563	8,934	146,497
3	KieX 	94,112	6,071	100,183
4	MStenholm 	88,226	0	88,226
5	111frodon 	80,933	0	80,933
6	bogmali 	70,194	1,325	71,519
7	msgclb 	45,070	7,740	52,810
8	Dustyshiv 	37,088	5,448	42,536
9	CamelJock 	33,783	6,630	40,413
10	newtekie1 	32,847	1,325	34,172
11	MetalTom 	11,948	7,950	19,898
12	Niko084 	14,598	1,325	15,923
13	theoneandonlymrk 	13,364	2,285	15,649
14	hat 	11,630	3,209	14,839
15	Mindweaver 	10,623	1,325	11,948
16	dank1983man420 	10,374	0	10,374
17	NastyHabits 	7,630	2,635	10,265
18	vanyots 	5,583	2,533	8,116
19	SpeedsticK 	2,514	2,112	4,626
20	phoenix 	3,177	787	3,964

*Milestones!*
*MagicHamsta* passes 4,000 
*Netherlord* passes 1,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,300,000 


Congratulations *theoneandonlymrk*, *MagicHamsta* and *Netherlord* on your latest milestone. 


*Members Joining Today*
*Netherlord* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *Netherlord*. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






During the last few days *I* had to put up with a little more heat around here and today my patience was rewarded with the cherry for my 177K points. 
Not far behind me was *KieX* with 162K, *TeXBill* with 148K and *bogmali* with 142K. 
*MStenholm* was our only other folder having a big WU day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	112,609	64,603	177,212
2	KieX 	101,073	61,281	162,354
3	TeXBill 	130,938	17,588	148,526
4	bogmali 	138,521	3,971	142,492
5	MStenholm 	80,889	0	80,889
6	Buck_Nasty 	52,532	8,624	61,156
7	newtekie1 	31,348	11,699	43,047
8	Dustyshiv 	36,136	4,811	40,947
9	CamelJock 	29,453	4,875	34,328
10	MetalTom 	22,544	0	22,544
11	111frodon 	20,748	0	20,748
12	Niko084 	15,900	1,325	17,225
13	hat 	8,342	2,735	11,077
14	dank1983man420 	5,187	5,187	10,374
15	vanyots 	8,538	586	9,124
16	SpeedsticK 	7,126	0	7,126
17	NastyHabits 	6,992	0	6,992
18	theoneandonlymrk 	5,060	0	5,060
19	phoenix 	3,735	587	4,322
20	Mindweaver 	3,975	0	3,975

*Milestones!*
*Netherlord* passes 2,000 
*Qubit* passes 1,000 

Congratulations *Netherlord* and *Qubit* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 19, 2011)

Sad to say it was a two -bigadv day. This is the second time in a week I only get base points. I must have a bad OC but I have to live with it for some time (weeks I'm afraid).


----------



## msgclb (Sep 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 19, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has an outstanding day with 424K points and a very nice piece of cherry. 
Those having a 100K+ day were *KieX* with 103K and *msgclb* with 103K. 
Using EOC as my reference it looks like *dank*, *MStenholm* and *Oily* had only a big WU day. 
Yesterday *MStenholm* said he got two bigadv WU but only the base points. I'm crossing my fingers hoping that didn't happen again. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	410,560	14,349	424,909
2	KieX 	96,908	6,442	103,350
3	msgclb 	100,643	2,646	103,289
4	dank1983man420 	69,872	3,049	72,921
5	MStenholm 	72,793	0	72,793
6	Buck_Nasty 	56,599	6,987	63,586
7	Oily_17 	61,009	0	61,009
8	TeXBill 	26,938	21,800	48,738
9	CamelJock 	38,831	3,561	42,392
10	Dustyshiv 	35,616	4,724	40,340
11	newtekie1 	33,027	2,650	35,677
12	111frodon 	20,748	5,187	25,935
13	Niko084 	14,575	2,650	17,225
14	hat 	11,864	2,422	14,286
15	vanyots 	9,025	450	9,475
16	NastyHabits 	7,898	587	8,485
17	Mindweaver 	5,300	1,325	6,625
18	theoneandonlymrk 	4,746	1,835	6,581
19	phoenix 	2,974	450	3,424
20	twilyth 	2,555	0	2,555

*Milestones!*
*KieX* passes 7,000,000 
*Netherlord* passes 3,000 


Congrats *KieX* on your latest million. 
Congratulations *Netherlord*. That's another milestone under your belt. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 20, 2011)

Good Job Daniel


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

He's doing a kickass job.  I've been dying to start folding again, but need to setup my water loop.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 20, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






That's a delicious slice of cherry that *Oily* has tonight for his 655K points. 
*Buck* has a good day with his 221K. 
Having a 100K+ day were *bogmali* with 143K, *TeXBill* with 133K and *msgclb* with 120K. 
It looks like *MStenholm* and *frodon* had only a big WU day. 

At first I thought *Oily* had a record day but it looks like he missed it my 3K.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	655,037	0	655,037
2	Buck_Nasty 	213,378	7,824	221,202
3	bogmali 	129,495	14,349	143,844
4	TeXBill 	119,729	14,132	133,861
5	msgclb 	116,355	3,944	120,299
6	MStenholm 	73,596	0	73,596
7	111frodon 	70,882	1,298	72,180
8	Dustyshiv 	36,303	5,037	41,340
9	KieX 	36,951	1,325	38,276
10	CamelJock 	35,422	2,811	38,233
11	newtekie1 	31,348	1,325	32,673
12	Niko084 	13,250	2,650	15,900
13	MetalTom 	5,323	6,625	11,948
14	Mindweaver 	10,596	1,325	11,921
15	hat 	9,516	1,037	10,553
16	NastyHabits 	9,455	587	10,042
17	theoneandonlymrk 	7,333	1,835	9,168
18	vanyots 	6,789	0	6,789
19	dank1983man420 	5,187	0	5,187
20	Jizzler 	1,965	1,792	3,757

*Milestones!*
*Netherlord* passes 4,000 
*reilly4356* passes 20,000 


Congrats *reilly4356* and *Netherlord* on your milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 21, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *KieX* won the gold, oops the cherry with his 239K points. 
Those having a 100K+ day were *MStenholm* with 146K, *bogmali* with 140K, *TeXBill* with 136K and *msgclb* with 108K. 
It looks like *Oily* had a big WU day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	KieX 	171,916	67,978	239,894
2	MStenholm 	146,246	0	146,246
3	bogmali 	126,261	14,372	140,633
4	TeXBill 	122,796	13,488	136,284
5	msgclb 	105,002	3,975	108,977
6	Oily_17 	61,904	0	61,904
7	Buck_Nasty 	44,338	7,210	51,548
8	newtekie1 	32,866	11,722	44,588
9	CamelJock 	37,839	3,972	41,811
10	Dustyshiv 	35,493	5,460	40,953
11	MetalTom 	30,448	0	30,448
12	111frodon 	20,748	5,187	25,935
13	vanyots 	17,552	3,019	20,571
14	hat 	14,352	2,894	17,246
15	Niko084 	15,896	1,325	17,221
16	theoneandonlymrk 	11,839	0	11,839
17	NastyHabits 	7,532	900	8,432
18	Mindweaver 	5,323	0	5,323
19	thebluebumblebee 	5,273	0	5,273
20	dank1983man420 	5,187	0	5,187

*Milestones!*
*CamelJock* passed 11,000,000 
*Netherlord* passed 5,000 

It seems like yesterday that *CamelJock* passed 10 million but that month went by fast. Congratulations on your 11th million. 
Congrats *Netherlord* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2011)

Way to go Pete! Next up, 12 million.


Awesome points there Kiex!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *TeXBill* takes the cherry with a 141K performance. 
Only one other folder had a 100K+ day and that turned out to be *msgclb* with 120K. 
I'll take a chance and say that *MStenholm* had a big WU day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	100,227	40,802	141,029
2	msgclb 	116,305	3,975	120,280
3	MStenholm 	0	72,686	72,686
4	bogmali 	62,820	3,975	66,795
5	Buck_Nasty 	52,262	7,573	59,835
6	Dustyshiv 	38,546	6,074	44,620
7	CamelJock 	37,289	2,348	39,637
8	KieX 	34,385	2,650	37,035
9	newtekie1 	32,825	2,650	35,475
10	111frodon 	15,561	5,187	20,748
11	vanyots 	16,792	787	17,579
12	Niko084 	14,521	2,650	17,171
13	hat 	14,252	787	15,039
14	briar7 	6,658	3,668	10,326
15	Zyon 	7,106	1,325	8,431
16	NastyHabits 	5,614	450	6,064
17	dank1983man420 	5,540	0	5,540
18	Mindweaver 	3,948	1,298	5,246
19	SpeedsticK 	4,658	0	4,658
20	Steevo1 	1,572	1,855	3,427

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passed 1,600,000 
*Dustyshiv* passed 20,000,000 
*Netherlord* passed 7,000 


Congrats *Dusty* on joining the 20 million club. 
*briar7* that's another milestone towards your 2nd million. 
Congratulations *Netherlord* on another milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






We had some competition tonight for the cherry as *bogmali* comes out on top with 358K. 
Not far behind was *Oily* with 337K. 
Our 100K+ folders tonight were *KieX* with 168K, *Buck* with 167K, *TeXBill* with 144K and *msgclb* with 121K. 
I'm going say that *frodon*, *MStenholm* and *dank* had a big WU day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	349,456	9,108	358,564
2	Oily_17 	337,262	0	337,262
3	KieX 	161,166	7,768	168,934
4	Buck_Nasty 	160,346	7,511	167,857
5	TeXBill 	125,087	19,397	144,484
6	msgclb 	47,744	73,602	121,346
7	111frodon 	74,564	0	74,564
8	MStenholm 	73,825	0	73,825
9	dank1983man420 	69,305	587	69,892
10	Dustyshiv 	39,780	5,749	45,529
11	newtekie1 	31,348	11,699	43,047
12	CamelJock 	35,302	4,017	39,319
13	Niko084 	14,575	2,673	17,248
14	briar7 	16,915	0	16,915
15	vanyots 	11,701	3,004	14,705
16	Mindweaver 	10,600	1,325	11,925
17	hat 	6,983	1,037	8,020
18	mx500torid 	5,459	587	6,046
19	NastyHabits 	4,461	1,037	5,498
20	SpeedsticK 	4,073	587	4,660
I noticed *mx500torid* in our top 20 so I'd like to  your return. 


*Milestones!*
*Netherlord* passed 9,000 
*SpeedsticK* passed 1,300,000 


That's another milestone *SpeedsticK* towards your 2nd million. 
Congratulations *Netherlord* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 24, 2011)

Ouch,  I got knocked below 10th for the first time in a while!   Nice job guys!!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






We again had some competition for the cherry and tonight *MStenholm* comes out on top with 146K. 
This time not far behind was *bogmali* with 144K. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were *TeXBill* with 127K, *msgclb* with 121K, *Buck* with 114K and *KieX* with 101K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	MStenholm 	146,403	0	146,403
2	bogmali 	140,761	3,971	144,732
3	TeXBill 	103,113	24,229	127,342
4	msgclb 	44,543	76,741	121,284
5	Buck_Nasty 	106,835	7,237	114,072
6	KieX 	94,569	6,461	101,030
7	Dustyshiv 	41,749	5,236	46,985
8	newtekie1 	32,844	1,325	34,169
9	CamelJock 	28,632	4,148	32,780
10	111frodon 	15,561	5,187	20,748
11	vanyots 	16,079	353	16,432
12	Mindweaver 	10,596	1,325	11,921
13	Zyon 	8,985	2,650	11,635
14	Niko084 	10,434	0	10,434
15	NastyHabits 	9,271	587	9,858
16	phoenix 	6,985	1,037	8,022
17	hat 	6,672	1,174	7,846
18	mx500torid 	5,529	1,059	6,588
19	SpeedsticK 	4,612	0	4,612
20	briar7 	4,249	0	4,2490

*Milestones!*
*KieX* passed 7,500,000 
*twilyth* passed 300,000 
*Zyon* passed 300,000 

First tonight congratulations *KieX* on your 7.5 million milestone. 
Also congratulations *twilyth* and *Zyon* on your respective milestone. 


*Members Joining Today*
*Mithridates* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *Mithridates*. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I don't think *Oily* broke any records tonight but he did garner a good slice of cherry for his 379K. 
Our 100K+ folders tonight were *KieX* with 164K, *TeXBill* with 139K, *Buck* with 119K and *msgclb* with 107K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	379,028	0	379,028
2	KieX 	158,104	6,670	164,774
3	TeXBill 	105,053	34,467	139,520
4	Buck_Nasty 	111,997	7,418	119,415
5	msgclb 	99,975	7,107	107,082
6	bogmali 	69,294	12,997	82,291
7	Dustyshiv 	39,905	5,805	45,710
8	CamelJock 	38,495	3,698	42,193
9	newtekie1 	20,974	2,650	23,624
10	111frodon 	19,471	0	19,471
11	vanyots 	14,258	2,987	17,245
12	briar7 	9,727	3,685	13,412
13	Mindweaver 	10,600	1,325	11,925
14	NastyHabits 	9,325	900	10,225
15	hat 	8,096	1,174	9,270
16	SpeedsticK 	5,624	1,775	7,399
17	phoenix 	6,496	450	6,946
18	mx500torid 	4,522	787	5,309
19	BraveSoul 	1,325	1,325	2,650
20	toastman2004 	2,646	0	2,646

*Milestones!*
*Netherlord* passes 10,000 

Congratulations *Netherlord* on your 10K milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## KieX (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, seems I missed a nice page of stones and pie. Thanks for the support  I'm impressed the rigs didn't crash a single time whilst on holiday the V7 client seems very stable.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*Oily* returned tonight with a 328K performance and another nice slice of cherry. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *MStenholm* with 146K, *TeXBill* with 124K and *Buck* with 113K. 
*KieX* did have a big WU and had a 91K day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	328,657	0	328,657
2	MStenholm 	146,368	0	146,368
3	TeXBill 	88,605	36,095	124,700
4	Buck_Nasty 	106,335	6,866	113,201
5	KieX 	90,313	1,325	91,638
6	bogmali 	79,668	3,975	83,643
7	Dustyshiv 	40,220	5,908	46,128
8	newtekie1 	38,258	6,512	44,770
9	CamelJock 	33,502	4,011	37,513
10	msgclb 	23,823	3,975	27,798
11	111frodon 	15,561	0	15,561
12	briar7 	15,196	0	15,196
13	vanyots 	11,668	519	12,187
14	Mindweaver 	10,542	1,298	11,840
15	hat 	7,384	900	8,284
16	NastyHabits 	7,198	900	8,098
17	phoenix 	7,612	450	8,062
18	mx500torid 	5,312	900	6,212
19	theoneandonlymrk 	2,940	2,285	5,225
20	Steevo1 	5,167	0	5,167

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*TeXBill* takes the cherry tonight with a 140K performance. 
The other 100K+ folders were *Buck* with 118K and *msgclb* with 105K. 

Tonight *frodon*, *Oily* and *MStenholm* have a big WU day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	TeXBill 	112,647	28,259	140,906
2	Buck_Nasty 	110,045	8,527	118,572
3	msgclb 	96,964	8,081	105,045
4	bogmali 	62,782	14,349	77,131
5	111frodon 	76,828	0	76,828
6	Oily_17 	76,325	0	76,325
7	MStenholm 	73,739	0	73,739
8	Dustyshiv 	42,002	5,897	47,899
9	KieX 	34,957	1,325	36,282
10	newtekie1 	31,371	2,831	34,202
11	CamelJock 	27,913	3,835	31,748
12	Mindweaver 	14,655	1,298	15,953
13	vanyots 	12,497	654	13,151
14	dank1983man420 	11,879	353	12,232
15	NastyHabits 	7,795	3,121	10,916
16	theoneandonlymrk 	8,546	587	9,133
17	phoenix 	7,070	900	7,970
18	hat 	6,672	1,037	7,709
19	mx500torid 	5,070	787	5,857
20	briar7 	3,617	0	3,617

*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 13,000,000 

Congratulation *frodon* on passing what I hope is your lucky 13th million. 

*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* returns to take a big slice of cheese cherry tonight with his 344K performance. 
*KieX* has another big day with his 226K. 
The other 100K+ folders were *Buck* with 115K and *msgclb* with 106K. 

I believe that *MStenholm* had another big WU day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	334,911	9,185	344,096
2	KieX 	225,329	1,325	226,654
3	Buck_Nasty 	107,347	7,687	115,034
4	msgclb 	105,306	2,650	107,956
5	TeXBill 	77,043	5,187	82,230
6	MStenholm 	59,920	0	59,920
7	Dustyshiv 	40,642	5,924	46,566
8	newtekie1 	31,348	13,024	44,372
9	CamelJock 	33,420	7,290	40,710
10	111frodon 	25,935	5,187	31,122
11	vanyots 	13,038	1,813	14,851
12	Mindweaver 	10,642	1,325	11,967
13	theoneandonlymrk 	10,383	587	10,970
14	NastyHabits 	7,711	706	8,417
15	hat 	6,559	1,411	7,970
16	phoenix 	5,772	1,624	7,396
17	dank1983man420 	7,305	0	7,305
18	thebluebumblebee 	5,273	1,325	6,598
19	Zyon 	6,051	0	6,051
20	mx500torid 	4,909	587	5,496

*Milestones!*
*KieX* passes 8,000,000 


Congratulations *KieX* on your passing 8 million. 
A few more 200K days and you'll soon pass 10 million. 

*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* puts together a couple of big WUs for a 437K day and nice slice of cherry. 
I had a very good day as all of my big WU rigs conspired to upload 388K today. 
*bogmali* also had a good day with his 209K. 
*Buck* was our only other 100K+ folder with 117K. 

I believe *MStenholm* again had another big WU day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	379,060	57,978	437,038
2	msgclb 	318,132	70,464	388,596
3	bogmali 	203,033	6,512	209,545
4	Buck_Nasty 	107,465	9,773	117,238
5	TeXBill 	73,417	10,228	83,645
6	MStenholm 	73,703	0	73,703
7	Dustyshiv 	39,876	6,533	46,409
8	newtekie1 	32,872	1,325	34,197
9	CamelJock 	14,655	6,154	20,809
10	111frodon 	20,748	0	20,748
11	theoneandonlymrk 	12,199	2,422	14,621
12	vanyots 	13,737	584	14,321
13	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
14	briar7 	11,388	0	11,388
15	NastyHabits 	7,507	803	8,310
16	dank1983man420 	7,658	353	8,011
17	phoenix 	6,888	1,037	7,925
18	hat 	6,872	900	7,772
19	mx500torid 	4,872	1,037	5,909
20	SpeedsticK 	2,974	1,775	4,749

*Milestones!*
*msgclb* passes 65,000,000 
*Oily_17* passes 55,000,000 
*reilly4356* passes 25,000 


I'd say we have a couple of outstanding achievements tonight in that *msgclb* passed 65 million will staying ahead of *Oily* that passed 55 million. Congrats *Oily*. 
Congratulations *reilly4356* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are a lot of zeroes old-timers

Grats to all


----------



## msgclb (Oct 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Sept 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I often wondered if someone only put up points in the final update to take the cherry would I catch it. Tonight the answer is *yes*. 
As we close out the month *Oily* has one WU for 276K and another piece of cherry. 
Those folders also having a 100K+ day were *bogmali* with 188K, *Buck* with 115K and *TeXBill* with 104K. 

I believe that *frodon* might have had a big WU day along with *MStenholm*. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	0	276,173	276,173
2	bogmali 	184,964	3,975	188,939
3	Buck_Nasty 	107,973	7,347	115,320
4	TeXBill 	80,747	23,781	104,528
5	111frodon 	77,120	5,540	82,660
6	MStenholm 	73,324	0	73,324
7	Dustyshiv 	40,939	6,352	47,291
8	CamelJock 	26,357	9,916	36,273
9	newtekie1 	31,321	1,325	32,646
10	msgclb 	25,121	3,975	29,096
11	theoneandonlymrk 	14,341	2,422	16,763
12	briar7 	12,010	0	12,010
13	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
14	vanyots 	11,177	723	11,900
15	NastyHabits 	9,409	450	9,859
16	dank1983man420 	8,342	0	8,342
17	hat 	6,909	900	7,809
18	phoenix 	5,537	1,487	7,024
19	Mindweaver 	5,296	1,325	6,621
20	SpeedsticK 	4,299	1,912	6,211

*Milestones!*
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,400,000 

*theoneandonlymrk* that's one more stone towards your next million. Congrats. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






At first I thought I made a mistake but that didn't happen. 
Tonight *bogmali* gave us a reminder what PacMan looked like with his astonishing cherry for his 796K performance. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *msgclb* with 170K and *Buck* with 117K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	415,482	381,388	796,870
2	msgclb 	168,681	1,325	170,006
3	Buck_Nasty 	107,958	9,052	117,010
4	TeXBill 	80,770	5,187	85,957
5	Dustyshiv 	38,834	5,174	44,008
6	CamelJock 	32,828	6,799	39,627
7	111frodon 	23,925	353	24,278
8	newtekie1 	20,947	2,650	23,597
9	dank1983man420 	14,625	450	15,075
10	vanyots 	14,060	587	14,647
11	KieX 	10,573	2,650	13,223
12	Mindweaver 	10,646	1,325	11,971
13	theoneandonlymrk 	11,227	706	11,933
14	NastyHabits 	7,695	1,037	8,732
15	phoenix 	6,672	1,174	7,846
16	hat 	6,535	1,174	7,709
17	PowderedSugar 	5,549	0	5,549
18	mx500torid 	4,911	450	5,361
19	popswala 	5,187	0	5,187
20	SpeedsticK 	3,550	587	4,137

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* follows up yesterdays astonishing cherry day with a 223K performance. 
The only other 100K+ folder was *Buck* with 114K. 
We also had *frodon*, *MStenholm*, *Oily* and *msgclb* with a big WU. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	79,668	144,148	223,816
2	Buck_Nasty 	107,486	7,237	114,723
3	msgclb 	96,694	2,650	99,344
4	111frodon 	84,185	706	84,891
5	MStenholm 	73,718	0	73,718
6	Oily_17 	59,941	0	59,941
7	TeXBill 	41,287	10,374	51,661
8	CamelJock 	44,030	6,662	50,692
9	Dustyshiv 	39,249	4,861	44,110
10	MetalTom 	23,864	0	23,864
11	vanyots 	13,309	1,921	15,230
12	newtekie1 	12,952	1,348	14,300
13	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
14	Mindweaver 	10,573	1,325	11,898
15	theoneandonlymrk 	10,884	353	11,237
16	NastyHabits 	9,428	900	10,328
17	dank1983man420 	8,885	450	9,335
18	phoenix 	6,557	1,412	7,969
19	hat 	6,398	1,037	7,435
20	mx500torid 	5,185	900	6,085

*Milestones!*
*reilly4356* passes 30,000 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2011)

Super nice work there Bogmali! Amazing that you've dumped a Million+ points over 2 days.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 3, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Super nice work there Bogmali! Amazing that you've dumped a Million+ points over 2 days.



Had the SR-2 w/ 2 X5680's switched over from WCG. She's running stable now @ a conservative 3.9Ghz I should push it to 4 and beyond but Linux has it's own tolerance when it comes to OCing


----------



## msgclb (Oct 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* returns tonight with an outstanding 655K and a very enticing slice of cherry. 
My inquiring mind wants to know the specs of the rig that gets you your 379K & then 378K? 
The 100K+ folders today were *msgclb* with 168K,* bogmali* with 133K, *MStenhom* with 128K and *TeXBill* with 100K if you round it up. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	378,965	276,604	655,569
2	msgclb 	165,789	2,650	168,439
3	bogmali 	129,287	3,975	133,262
4	MStenholm 	128,995	0	128,995
5	TeXBill 	86,409	13,549	99,958
6	Buck_Nasty 	52,765	7,237	60,002
7	Dustyshiv 	40,406	6,211	46,617
8	CamelJock 	29,344	1,765	31,109
9	111frodon 	22,866	0	22,866
10	vanyots 	12,076	2,333	14,409
11	newtekie1 	12,229	1,325	13,554
12	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
13	Mindweaver 	10,600	1,325	11,925
14	PowderedSugar 	6,007	4,669	10,676
15	briar7 	9,320	0	9,320
16	dank1983man420 	8,298	450	8,748
17	hat 	7,594	1,037	8,631
18	phoenix 	6,941	1,412	8,353
19	NastyHabits 	7,047	450	7,497
20	mx500torid 	4,911	0	4,911

*Milestones!*
*hat* passed 5,000,000 
*vanyots* passed 3,500,000 

Congratulations *hat* on your 5 million and *vanyots* on your 3.5 million. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 4, 2011)

msgclb said:


> My inquiring mind wants to know the specs of the rig that gets you your 379K & then 378K?



Its a couple of 970's running on Linux systems.Just soo happened that both dumped their WU's about the same time.
Gives a nice wee output for one day...




bogmali said:


> Had the SR-2 w/ 2 X5680's switched over from WCG. She's running stable now @ a conservative 3.9Ghz I should push it to 4 and beyond but Linux has it's own tolerance when it comes to OCing



True, I have experienced the same from I switched to native Linux systems.

On one rig... I was able to push 4.5GHz in Windows, but can only run ~4.3GHz while using the linux OS, seems to want a bit more voltage


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry peeps having some issues on my main rig im soldierin on @ even lower rate of knots as i can


----------



## msgclb (Oct 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I'm running out of adjectives to describe the points we've been seeing lately. 
It's *bogmali*'s turn to have one of those days with 510K and of course the cherry. 
The 100K+ folders today were *Buck* with 171K and *TeXBill* with 114K. 
*MStenhom*, *Oily* and *msgclb* had at least one big WU. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	506,931	3,975	510,906
2	Buck_Nasty 	109,997	61,003	171,000
3	TeXBill 	106,399	8,586	114,985
4	msgclb 	86,754	3,975	90,729
5	MStenholm 	74,900	0	74,900
6	Oily_17 	59,690	0	59,690
7	Dustyshiv 	40,602	4,123	44,725
8	CamelJock 	31,323	3,764	35,087
9	dank1983man420 	13,485	450	13,935
10	newtekie1 	10,492	2,596	13,088
11	KieX 	10,623	1,325	11,948
12	Mindweaver 	10,573	1,325	11,898
13	vanyots 	11,430	0	11,430
14	NastyHabits 	8,266	706	8,972
15	phoenix 	6,804	1,037	7,841
16	hat 	6,398	1,174	7,572
17	briar7 	4,287	1,793	6,080
18	mx500torid 	4,911	1,037	5,948
19	SpeedsticK 	4,436	706	5,142
20	Netherlord 	3,670	0	3,670

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *MStenhom* came early and stayed late for another cherry day for his 136K. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *bogmali* with 130K and *Buck* with 115K. 
It looks like *Oily*, *dank* and *msgclb* had a one big WU day. 

I just noticed *PowderedSugar* making the pie chart tonight.  

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	MStenholm 	136,238	0	136,238
2	bogmali 	121,588	9,162	130,750
3	Buck_Nasty 	107,567	7,683	115,250
4	msgclb 	94,448	3,975	98,423
5	TeXBill 	76,658	7,712	84,370
6	Oily_17 	76,547	0	76,547
7	dank1983man420 	74,440	450	74,890
8	Dustyshiv 	39,929	4,973	44,902
9	CamelJock 	27,659	5,935	33,594
10	PowderedSugar 	19,059	1,325	20,384
11	vanyots 	14,184	3,127	17,311
12	briar7 	17,027	0	17,027
13	111frodon 	15,105	353	15,458
14	newtekie1 	12,020	1,298	13,318
15	thebluebumblebee 	10,935	2,362	13,297
16	KieX 	10,646	1,325	11,971
17	Mindweaver 	10,600	1,325	11,925
18	NastyHabits 	7,710	787	8,497
19	phoenix 	6,672	1,037	7,709
20	hat 	6,459	1,037	7,496

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 1,700,000 
*DRDNA* passes 350,000 

Congratulations *briar7* on your 1.7 million milestone and *DRDNA* on your 350K milestone. 

*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 6, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *bogmali* earns himself another scrumptious looking cherry for his 689K performnace. 
Having a 100K+ day were *TeXBill* with 131K and *Buck* with 117K. 
It looks like *MStenhom*, *Oily* and *msgclb* had a one big WU day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	680,417	9,162	689,579
2	TeXBill 	95,239	36,500	131,739
3	Buck_Nasty 	56,081	61,844	117,925
4	msgclb 	25,194	72,364	97,558
5	MStenholm 	73,295	0	73,295
6	Oily_17 	60,099	0	60,099
7	Dustyshiv 	41,201	5,315	46,516
8	CamelJock 	24,043	3,398	27,441
9	111frodon 	23,546	450	23,996
10	briar7 	15,050	3,673	18,723
11	thebluebumblebee 	14,510	2,265	16,775
12	newtekie1 	10,600	1,348	11,948
13	Mindweaver 	10,600	1,325	11,925
14	KieX 	10,538	1,348	11,886
15	PowderedSugar 	11,485	0	11,485
16	dank1983man420 	8,691	706	9,397
17	vanyots 	8,745	0	8,745
18	hat 	7,025	1,037	8,062
19	mx500torid 	4,735	1,350	6,085
20	NastyHabits 	5,191	587	5,778

*Milestones!*
*LightningJR* passes 1,000 
*TeXBill* passes 60,000,000 


*TeXBill* congratulations on your 60 million milestone. 
*LightningJR* congratulations on your first milestone. 

*Members Joining Today*
*LightningJR* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *LightningJR*. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2011)

Way to go TeX!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 8, 2011)

my word a p4 d with a gt240 dosnt do much apparently, main rig hopefully rid of its faulty bits(one of raid 0 disks afaik poss ssd both out) should be doin sumat v soon gota burn it again but it will hopefully make it up with a 5850 and 5870


----------



## msgclb (Oct 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 7, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Yesterday *I* had a delicious turkey sub and today my desert was cherry for a 319K performance. 
Our only other 100K+ folder was *bogmali* with 123K. 
It looks like *MStenhom* had a one big WU day while *TeXBill* had a 94K day the old fashion way. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	315,523	3,975	319,498
2	bogmali 	119,859	3,948	123,807
3	TeXBill 	80,460	14,437	94,897
4	MStenholm 	71,189	0	71,189
5	Buck_Nasty 	53,503	7,396	60,899
6	Dustyshiv 	37,624	4,627	42,251
7	CamelJock 	31,597	2,974	34,571
8	thebluebumblebee 	15,562	2,949	18,511
9	NastyHabits 	12,668	3,150	15,818
10	PowderedSugar 	9,880	4,023	13,903
11	newtekie1 	11,948	1,325	13,273
12	Mindweaver 	10,600	1,325	11,925
13	KieX 	10,534	1,325	11,859
14	111frodon 	11,314	0	11,314
15	mx500torid 	8,737	706	9,443
16	vanyots 	8,860	353	9,213
17	dank1983man420 	8,092	787	8,879
18	hat 	7,426	1,059	8,485
19	phoenix 	5,722	450	6,172
20	SpeedsticK 	5,448	587	6,035

*Milestones!*
*LightningJR* passes 2,000 

*LightningJR* congratulations on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah-ha! I sneaked in and stole a piece of pie while no one was looking.  BTW, what IS this gray stuff?


----------



## msgclb (Oct 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 8, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Today *Oily* puts together a string of #1 hits for 438K points and the cherry. 
Those putting together 100K+ were *Buck* with 171K, *MStenhom* with 143K, *bogmali* with 110K, *TeXBill* with 104K and *msgclb* with 103K. 
It looks like *dank* and *frodon* had a one big WU day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	378,429	59,913	438,342
2	Buck_Nasty 	164,407	7,418	171,825
3	MStenholm 	143,975	0	143,975
4	bogmali 	106,158	3,975	110,133
5	TeXBill 	85,944	18,124	104,068
6	msgclb 	98,295	5,300	103,595
7	dank1983man420 	63,412	450	63,862
8	111frodon 	54,711	0	54,711
9	Dustyshiv 	42,345	5,757	48,102
10	CamelJock 	28,980	0	28,980
11	briar7 	10,655	5,102	15,757
12	newtekie1 	13,356	1,325	14,681
13	thebluebumblebee 	13,835	0	13,835
14	PowderedSugar 	10,702	1,348	12,050
15	KieX 	10,573	1,325	11,898
16	Mindweaver 	10,546	1,348	11,894
17	vanyots 	11,112	353	11,465
18	NastyHabits 	7,446	587	8,033
19	hat 	6,597	0	6,597
20	mx500torid 	5,763	706	6,469

*Milestones!*
*LightningJR* passes 4,000 
*Netherlord* passes 20,000 
*Sinzia* passes 650,000 


Congratulation guys on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 9, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






The week starts off with some competition with *bogmali* taking the cherry for his 416K performance. 
*Oily* has another outstanding day but this time settles for some of that green stuff for his 379K. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *TeXBill* with 114K, *Buck* with 108K and *msgclb* with 104K. 
It looks like *MStenhom* had a one big WU day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	412,632	3,975	416,607
2	Oily_17 	379,659	0	379,659
3	TeXBill 	95,215	18,874	114,089
4	Buck_Nasty 	104,816	4,062	108,878
5	msgclb 	101,882	2,650	104,532
6	MStenholm 	73,610	0	73,610
7	Dustyshiv 	45,122	4,270	49,392
8	CamelJock 	31,480	3,274	34,754
9	newtekie1 	10,600	1,325	11,925
10	KieX 	10,573	1,325	11,898
11	vanyots 	8,465	450	8,915
12	NastyHabits 	7,668	900	8,568
13	dank1983man420 	7,848	587	8,435
14	PowderedSugar 	3,944	3,165	7,109
15	phoenix 	5,441	940	6,381
16	mx500torid 	5,370	803	6,173
17	popswala 	5,187	0	5,187
18	Sinzia 	5,187	0	5,187
19	BraveSoul 	3,998	0	3,998
20	Mindweaver 	3,975	0	3,975

*Milestones!*
*LightningJR* passes 7,000 
*Supreme0verlord* passes 600,000 

Congratulation guys on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 10, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






The cherry stays with *bogmali* for another night for his 370K performance. 
Making the 100K+ folders list were *Buck* with 115K, *msgclb* with 108K and *TeXBill* with 103K. 
I believe *MStenhom* closed out the day with one big WU. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	366,635	3,971	370,606
2	Buck_Nasty 	54,342	60,936	115,278
3	msgclb 	102,963	5,300	108,263
4	TeXBill 	91,810	11,635	103,445
5	MStenholm 	72,249	0	72,249
6	Dustyshiv 	45,056	5,608	50,664
7	CamelJock 	28,592	2,548	31,140
8	newtekie1 	10,623	1,325	11,948
9	PowderedSugar 	11,490	0	11,490
10	KieX 	10,573	0	10,573
11	NastyHabits 	9,931	450	10,381
12	Sinzia 	10,374	0	10,374
13	Zyon 	9,756	0	9,756
14	vanyots 	9,133	0	9,133
15	mx500torid 	6,292	1,037	7,329
16	Mindweaver 	5,300	1,325	6,625
17	phoenix 	4,638	450	5,088
18	theoneandonlymrk 	4,923	0	4,923
19	Steevo1 	3,925	0	3,925
20	dank1983man420 	3,398	450	3,848

*Milestones!*
*Netherlord* passes 25,000 

Congratulation *Netherlord* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 11, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has another outstanding day this time it's a 490K performance. 
Those making the 100K+ folders list were *msgclb* with 299K, *MStenholm* with 145K, *Buck* with 114K and *TeXBill* with 112K. 
I believe *dank* and *Oily* had one big WU. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	476,557	14,349	490,906
2	msgclb 	293,339	6,004	299,343
3	MStenholm 	73,467	72,321	145,788
4	Buck_Nasty 	106,562	7,441	114,003
5	TeXBill 	103,502	8,599	112,101
6	dank1983man420 	63,254	5,774	69,028
7	Oily_17 	59,819	0	59,819
8	Dustyshiv 	45,169	4,587	49,756
9	CamelJock 	27,118	4,035	31,153
10	briar7 	16,002	0	16,002
11	Mindweaver 	10,573	1,348	11,921
12	vanyots 	11,544	0	11,544
13	PowderedSugar 	8,618	2,650	11,268
14	mx500torid 	9,845	1,037	10,882
15	KieX 	9,321	1,298	10,619
16	hat 	7,734	1,037	8,771
17	thebluebumblebee 	7,457	1,174	8,631
18	NastyHabits 	7,995	587	8,582
19	phoenix 	4,951	1,174	6,125
20	newtekie1 	3,998	1,325	5,323

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 12, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight *Oily* has more than one WU for an outstanding 665K and a scrumptious piece of cherry. 
Our group making the 100K+ folders list tonight were *bogmali* with 236K, *msgclb* with 170K and *Buck* with 118K. 
It looks like *MStenholm* had one big WU while *TeXBill* used many WUs for 92K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	655,024	0	655,024
2	bogmali 	222,349	14,322	236,671
3	msgclb 	163,699	6,450	170,149
4	Buck_Nasty 	110,029	8,386	118,415
5	TeXBill 	82,267	10,285	92,552
6	MStenholm 	73,718	0	73,718
7	Dustyshiv 	45,853	5,334	51,187
8	CamelJock 	27,832	4,091	31,923
9	briar7 	8,275	11,808	20,083
10	thebluebumblebee 	14,334	2,362	16,696
11	PowderedSugar 	15,641	0	15,641
12	vanyots 	11,592	3,061	14,653
13	KieX 	10,623	1,325	11,948
14	newtekie1 	9,402	1,325	10,727
15	mx500torid 	8,922	1,487	10,409
16	dank1983man420 	8,651	353	9,004
17	NastyHabits 	7,636	587	8,223
18	phoenix 	5,225	587	5,812
19	hat 	4,872	940	5,812
20	Mindweaver 	5,323	0	5,323

*Milestones!*
*LightningJR* passes 8,000 

Congratulations *LightningJR* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 13, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







Tonight *bogmali* takes the cherry with an 192K performance. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 130K and *Buck* with 115K. 
It looks like *MStenholm* and *Oily* had one big WU while *TeXBill* has 99K from many WUs. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	183,474	9,162	192,636
2	msgclb 	56,578	73,696	130,274
3	Buck_Nasty 	107,791	7,260	115,051
4	TeXBill 	91,579	8,170	99,749
5	MStenholm 	72,650	0	72,650
6	Oily_17 	59,755	0	59,755
7	Dustyshiv 	41,853	5,500	47,353
8	CamelJock 	22,043	6,225	28,268
9	thebluebumblebee 	15,180	2,465	17,645
10	hat 	11,683	1,487	13,170
11	KieX 	10,623	1,325	11,948
12	vanyots 	11,222	450	11,672
13	briar7 	10,524	0	10,524
14	mx500torid 	9,020	1,350	10,370
15	NastyHabits 	9,355	450	9,805
16	dank1983man420 	8,475	940	9,415
17	PowderedSugar 	7,463	1,325	8,788
18	SpeedsticK 	6,640	0	6,640
19	newtekie1 	6,598	0	6,598
20	phoenix 	5,485	706	6,191

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 1,800,000 
*LightningJR* passes 10,000 

Congratulations *briar7* and *LightningJR* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 14, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* had an outstanding *501K* today that earns him a very nice piece of cherry. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *MStenholm* with 146K and *Buck* with 117K. 
I'd say that *Oily* and *dank* had one big WU today. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	435,041	66,318	501,359
2	MStenholm 	73,581	72,707	146,288
3	Buck_Nasty 	108,601	8,809	117,410
4	TeXBill 	76,013	13,477	89,490
5	Oily_17 	76,218	0	76,218
6	dank1983man420 	65,064	5,774	70,838
7	msgclb 	52,920	2,650	55,570
8	Dustyshiv 	35,383	5,977	41,360
9	CamelJock 	20,926	1,174	22,100
10	thebluebumblebee 	16,796	2,385	19,181
11	PowderedSugar 	12,541	4,221	16,762
12	hat 	11,892	1,999	13,891
13	newtekie1 	12,336	1,325	13,661
14	KieX 	10,600	1,348	11,948
15	Mindweaver 	10,546	1,325	11,871
16	vanyots 	11,339	489	11,828
17	mx500torid 	8,433	1,174	9,607
18	NastyHabits 	7,701	450	8,151
19	popswala 	6,644	1,298	7,942
20	phoenix 	5,392	706	6,098

*Milestones!*
*Anonymous* passes 90,000 
*Mithridates* passes 1,000 
*popswala* passes 1,800,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 1,400,000 
*thebluebumblebee* passes 8,000,000 
*v12dock* passes 60,000 


Congratulations guys on your milestones. 
*thebluebumblebee* that's 8 million down and many more to go! 



*And now the certificates.*
































Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work there BBB


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> nice work there bbb



+1


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 15, 2011)

Congratz


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Nice work there BBB old man



Fixed


----------



## johnspack (Oct 16, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Nice work there BBB



Agreed!  Knew you'd be firing back up eventually!
Edit:  now come pass me!!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* finished out the week with another cherry this time with *132K*. 

I’m looking for someone that can give *bogmali* some competition and I don’t mean daily but weekly.
According to the keeper of the records *bogmali* had a best week record of 2,338,281 points for the week starting 10/09/11 while EOC shows 2,340,931 points.
Way to go *bogmali*. 

Tonight *TeXBill* was our only other 100K+ folder with 108K. 
Also *Oily* had one big WU today. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	128,148	3,998	132,146
2	TeXBill 	98,386	9,783	108,169
3	Oily_17 	76,626	0	76,626
4	msgclb 	60,199	3,975	64,174
5	Buck_Nasty 	53,424	7,824	61,248
6	Dustyshiv 	31,019	3,536	34,555
7	CamelJock 	26,191	3,561	29,752
8	dank1983man420 	13,838	10,727	24,565
9	thebluebumblebee 	15,465	2,499	17,964
10	newtekie1 	12,069	1,325	13,394
11	KieX 	10,596	1,325	11,921
12	mx500torid 	9,748	1,412	11,160
13	vanyots 	10,835	0	10,835
14	NastyHabits 	7,355	3,104	10,459
15	PowderedSugar 	8,978	1,325	10,303
16	theoneandonlymrk 	7,529	450	7,979
17	phoenix 	6,381	1,174	7,555
18	Mindweaver 	6,625	0	6,625
19	hat 	6,563	0	6,563
20	popswala 	5,242	0	5,242

*Milestones!*
*bindrinkin* passed 500 

Congratulations *bindrinkin* on your milestone. 


*Members Joining Today*
*bindrinkin* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *bindrinkin*. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* starts this week just as he did the last one taking the cherry for his 498K performance. 
Now you might be thinking that the 413K performance by *msgclb* would add some competition but sadly it was only a mirage as tomorrow I'll just fade back in the pack.  
Tonight our 100K+ folders were *Buck* with 169K, *MStenholm* with 160K and *TeXBill* with 100K. 
Also *Oily* had one big WU today. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	494,321	3,921	498,242
2	msgclb 	410,997	2,650	413,647
3	Buck_Nasty 	163,915	5,300	169,215
4	MStenholm 	160,904	0	160,904
5	TeXBill 	95,272	5,187	100,459
6	Oily_17 	71,809	0	71,809
7	CamelJock 	30,452	3,111	33,563
8	Dustyshiv 	24,230	3,536	27,766
9	dank1983man420 	14,389	6,087	20,476
10	thebluebumblebee 	15,232	1,390	16,622
11	newtekie1 	11,971	2,743	14,714
12	vanyots 	14,282	0	14,282
13	hat 	10,518	2,074	12,592
14	KieX 	10,600	1,325	11,925
15	mx500torid 	8,959	1,237	10,196
16	theoneandonlymrk 	9,140	0	9,140
17	NastyHabits 	7,272	1,174	8,446
18	phoenix 	6,830	450	7,280
19	v12dock 	5,334	0	5,334
20	Mindweaver 	3,975	1,325	5,300

*Milestones!*
*bindrinkin* passes 1,000 
*mx500torid* passes 7,500,000 
*v12dock* passes 70,000 

Tonight we have a trio with milestones. 
Congratulations *mx500torid*, *v12dock* and *bindrinkin* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* had one of those big updates for 378K that gives him the cherry today. 
*bogmali* dropped back for some of that green stuff for his 246K. 
Our other 100K+ folder was *TeXBill* with 115K. 
Tonight I'm guessing that those having a big WU might include *Buck* with 96K, *dank* with 88K and *MStenholm* with 71K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	378,208	0	378,208
2	bogmali 	242,568	3,975	246,543
3	TeXBill 	97,609	18,333	115,942
4	Buck_Nasty 	91,048	5,300	96,348
5	dank1983man420 	20,098	68,625	88,723
6	MStenholm 	0	71,704	71,704
7	msgclb 	54,796	7,805	62,601
8	Dustyshiv 	31,788	5,544	37,332
9	CamelJock 	31,539	3,014	34,553
10	thebluebumblebee 	12,446	0	12,446
11	Mindweaver 	10,600	1,325	11,925
12	KieX 	10,573	1,348	11,921
13	newtekie1 	10,569	1,348	11,917
14	mx500torid 	9,975	1,253	11,228
15	vanyots 	10,563	0	10,563
16	hat 	7,418	1,862	9,280
17	briar7 	9,133	0	9,133
18	NastyHabits 	7,236	587	7,823
19	PowderedSugar 	6,746	0	6,746
20	phoenix 	5,772	450	6,222

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight we have a photo finish and the cherry goes to *msgclb* with 183K while *bogmali* follows with 182K. 
Our other 100K+ folder was *TeXBill* with 110K. 
I believe that *MStenholm* had another one big WU day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	176,505	6,625	183,130
2	bogmali 	173,044	9,135	182,179
3	TeXBill 	102,340	8,171	110,511
4	MStenholm 	70,444	0	70,444
5	Buck_Nasty 	38,424	5,300	43,724
6	Dustyshiv 	36,682	3,796	40,478
7	dank1983man420 	33,905	0	33,905
8	CamelJock 	30,321	3,248	33,569
9	newtekie1 	12,223	1,325	13,548
10	KieX 	10,600	2,623	13,223
11	hat 	10,581	2,211	12,792
12	vanyots 	10,218	2,298	12,516
13	[H] 	9,087	1,325	10,412
14	thebluebumblebee 	10,172	0	10,172
15	PowderedSugar 	8,258	0	8,258
16	mx500torid 	7,175	0	7,175
17	Mindweaver 	6,648	0	6,648
18	SpeedsticK 	6,648	0	6,648
19	v12dock 	5,373	69	5,442
20	Jizzler 	5,383	0	5,383

*Milestones!*
*bindrinkin* passes 2,000 
*D4S4* passes 20,000 
*v12dock* passes 80,000 

Congratulations guys on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 19, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






That has to be a record day for *bogmali* with his 858K and a well deserved chunk of cherry. 
Our other 100K+ folders were *Buck* with 153K, *msgclb* with 128K and *TeXBill* with 114K. 
I'd say that *MStenholm* and *Oily* had one big WU today. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	725,025	133,544	858,569
2	Buck_Nasty 	147,167	6,640	153,807
3	msgclb 	123,216	5,273	128,489
4	TeXBill 	93,645	20,459	114,104
5	MStenholm 	73,789	0	73,789
6	Oily_17 	58,960	0	58,960
7	CamelJock 	29,037	6,233	35,270
8	Dustyshiv 	29,043	3,796	32,839
9	dank1983man420 	20,276	931	21,207
10	vanyots 	11,254	4,858	16,112
11	briar7 	16,017	0	16,017
12	newtekie1 	11,925	2,787	14,712
13	KieX 	10,546	1,348	11,894
14	PowderedSugar 	8,400	2,650	11,050
15	111frodon 	5,192	5,774	10,966
16	mx500torid 	8,851	2,085	10,936
17	[H] 	9,006	1,325	10,331
18	hat 	8,163	900	9,063
19	popswala 	5,323	0	5,323
20	phoenix 	3,248	706	3,954

*Milestones!*
*twilyth* passes 350,000 

No hiding the milestone for *twilyth*. Congrats. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2011)

Yah!  I'm actually going to pass 2 milestones within 24hrs of each other!  12mil,  and 18th overall in team rank.  I've already made a partial payment on my last payment...  are you keeping up?  so next week I make a smaller payment,  and it gets shipped.  Can't wait for i7 folding!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 20, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I hope it was only luck that *msgclb* got a taste of cherry for my 275K. 
Our other 100K+ folder today was *TeXBill* with 108K. 
Tonight *frodon* and *MStenholm* had one big WU. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	270,555	5,300	275,855
2	TeXBill 	102,818	5,187	108,005
3	111frodon 	90,526	5,187	95,713
4	MStenholm 	86,967	0	86,967
5	bogmali 	47,317	14,349	61,666
6	Buck_Nasty 	36,971	6,640	43,611
7	Dustyshiv 	27,986	4,599	32,585
8	dank1983man420 	25,090	905	25,995
9	CamelJock 	23,225	1,937	25,162
10	briar7 	17,909	0	17,909
11	PowderedSugar 	13,040	1,325	14,365
12	vanyots 	10,357	3,590	13,947
13	KieX 	10,623	1,325	11,948
14	Mindweaver 	10,584	1,348	11,932
15	newtekie1 	10,546	1,325	11,871
16	mx500torid 	10,225	1,037	11,262
17	v12dock 	9,543	1,394	10,937
18	hat 	7,396	1,350	8,746
19	popswala 	3,975	1,325	5,300
20	theoneandonlymrk 	1,835	2,422	4,257

*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passes 120,000,000 
*v12dock* passes 90,000 

It looks like *bogmali* continues his quest to be the #1 Stanford folder. 
Tonight he's holding onto #89 with 120 million. Congratulations. 
*v12dock* congrats on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2011)

Fantastic effort bogmali


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2011)

Dammit,  I'm limping to 12 mil,  it might take one more day now...  I blew up one of my engines captain!  She's going as fast as she can,  I canna do any more!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2011)

Bogmali, you're the man! 

And glad to see i'm back with a good start (95k). Hope i'll be able to finally fold big beta one day...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> fantastic effort bogmali



+1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

I was out of the folding game for a bit when my 2nd rig was down since I moved out and I was not able to setup a loop for the GTX 295. But I have returned with my 2nd rig running and housing a GT240 for now.  I have to figure out now how to add more firepower.


On another note, super job Bogmali   

EDIT:  Got two more 8800's coming my way. Better than nothing.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 21, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* returns with a 436K performance and a good piece of cherry. 
Having a 100K+ folding day were *bogmali* with 170K, *msgclb* with 164K, *MStenholm* with 146K and *TeXBill* with 116K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	436,352	0	436,352
2	bogmali 	166,836	3,971	170,807
3	msgclb 	159,050	5,300	164,350
4	MStenholm 	73,782	72,736	146,518
5	TeXBill 	92,425	23,943	116,368
6	Buck_Nasty 	38,878	7,048	45,926
7	Dustyshiv 	32,077	5,241	37,318
8	dank1983man420 	20,126	5,637	25,763
9	111frodon 	13,035	10,824	23,859
10	PowderedSugar 	19,093	1,325	20,418
11	briar7 	14,206	4,068	18,274
12	CamelJock 	14,807	2,074	16,881
13	vanyots 	10,658	2,938	13,596
14	newtekie1 	12,104	1,325	13,429
15	hat 	11,507	1,487	12,994
16	theoneandonlymrk 	12,634	0	12,634
17	v12dock 	10,700	1,325	12,025
18	KieX 	10,623	1,325	11,948
19	Mindweaver 	10,623	1,325	11,948
20	mx500torid 	9,604	1,390	10,994

*Milestones!*
*v12dock* passes 100,000 

Congratulations *v12dock* you are now eligible to add your folding badge with your 100K milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has an exceptional day with a 429K performance and the of cherry. 
Our other 100K+ foldings today were *Buck* with 161K and *TeXBill* with 107K. 
It looks like we had a trio with one big WU in *msgclb*, *dank* and *MStenholm*. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	425,301	3,994	429,295
2	Buck_Nasty 	154,210	7,258	161,468
3	TeXBill 	104,371	3,380	107,751
4	msgclb 	93,768	5,323	99,091
5	dank1983man420 	81,530	6,478	88,008
6	MStenholm 	73,875	0	73,875
7	Dustyshiv 	38,698	5,144	43,842
8	111frodon 	18,557	5,774	24,331
9	CamelJock 	20,198	2,427	22,625
10	vanyots 	11,877	7,815	19,692
11	PowderedSugar 	16,202	1,325	17,527
12	briar7 	9,670	4,183	13,853
13	newtekie1 	11,967	1,325	13,292
14	Mindweaver 	10,588	1,348	11,936
15	KieX 	10,596	1,298	11,894
16	hat 	10,294	940	11,234
17	[H] 	8,860	1,298	10,158
18	mx500torid 	8,728	1,037	9,765
19	SpeedsticK 	7,269	1,325	8,594
20	NastyHabits 	7,696	450	8,146

*Milestones!*
*CamelJock* passes 12,000,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 3,000 
*MagicHamsta* passes 5,000 
*Steevo1* passes 7,000,000 

*CamelJock* congrats on your 12 million milestone. 
Congratulations *Steevo1* on your latest million. 
Congratulations *MagicHamsta* and *lauri_hoefs* on your milestones. 


*Members Joining Today*
*lauri_hoefs* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *lauri_hoefs*. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2011)

Big congrats to Pete and Steevo!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 23, 2011)

I missed this last night but congratulations are in order as *bogmali* had a better week last week than the previous one. 

Weekly Production


Week 	Points 	WUs
10.16.11 	2,447,301 	210
10.09.11 	2,340,931 	212


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2011)

Final stages of purchase for my i7 folder.  I need to purchase a 1600mhz+ 12gb kit for my main system,  and I'll pass the 6gb kit onto the folder.  I'm going to fire up my old athlon sli system,  well,  I already have it up,  and fold my 9800 cards in it for now.  I also need a D14 cooler,  very badly.  Arrrg,  money.......


----------



## msgclb (Oct 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* takes the cherry tonight with a 153K performance. 
Our other 100K+ folders today were *TeXBill* with 112K and *msgclb* with 106K. 
I'd say we had a pair with one big WU in *frodon* and *MStenholm*. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	93,748	59,565	153,313
2	TeXBill 	97,297	15,276	112,573
3	msgclb 	103,448	2,673	106,121
4	111frodon 	87,673	0	87,673
5	MStenholm 	72,707	0	72,707
6	Buck_Nasty 	44,371	7,957	52,328
7	Dustyshiv 	37,406	4,947	42,353
8	CamelJock 	20,198	9,142	29,340
9	PowderedSugar 	19,550	5,151	24,701
10	dank1983man420 	16,337	1,237	17,574
11	vanyots 	11,026	2,924	13,950
12	newtekie1 	12,189	1,325	13,514
13	briar7 	12,747	0	12,747
14	KieX 	10,661	1,298	11,959
15	Mindweaver 	10,534	1,298	11,832
16	mx500torid 	9,124	2,412	11,536
17	[H] 	9,340	1,325	10,665
18	lauri_hoefs 	7,340	1,835	9,175
19	popswala 	7,629	1,325	8,954
20	v12dock 	6,991	1,348	8,339

*Milestones!*
*lauri_hoefs* passes 10,000 
*PowderedSugar* passes 4,000,000 
*reilly4356* passes 40,000 

Congratulations *PowderedSugar* on your 4 million. 
*reilly4356* and *lauri_hoefs* congrats on your milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*bogmali* had another extraordinary day with 851K and a cherry that fits his performance. 
*I* had one of my better days with 379K. 
Our only other 100K+ folder was *TeXBill* with 106K . 
I'd say we had a pair with one big WU in *MStenholm* and *Oily*. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	847,899	3,975	851,874
2	msgclb 	321,502	58,323	379,825
3	TeXBill 	96,374	10,374	106,748
4	MStenholm 	73,825	0	73,825
5	Oily_17 	55,643	0	55,643
6	Buck_Nasty 	46,142	7,233	53,375
7	Dustyshiv 	34,919	4,720	39,639
8	111frodon 	24,000	353	24,353
9	CamelJock 	16,900	1,937	18,837
10	PowderedSugar 	9,214	6,001	15,215
11	vanyots 	10,312	3,321	13,633
12	newtekie1 	10,565	2,673	13,238
13	popswala 	10,642	1,348	11,990
14	KieX 	10,642	1,325	11,967
15	Mindweaver 	9,294	2,646	11,940
16	[H] 	8,932	1,348	10,280
17	mx500torid 	8,500	900	9,400
18	v12dock 	7,019	1,952	8,971
19	dank1983man420 	8,435	0	8,435
20	NastyHabits 	7,598	450	8,048

*Milestones!*
*lauri_hoefs* passes 20,000 
*Netherlord* passes 30,000 


*Netherlord* and *lauri_hoefs* congratulations on your latest milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Buck* starts his journey for 3rd by tonight taking the cherry with 177K. 
Our other 100K+ folders tonight were *MStenholm* with 154K, *msgclb* with 116K, *TeXBill* with 103K and *frodon* with 101K. 
I'd say *dank* had a one big WU day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	166,924	10,510	177,434
2	MStenholm 	154,590	0	154,590
3	msgclb 	113,820	2,623	116,443
4	TeXBill 	94,175	9,196	103,371
5	111frodon 	91,210	10,727	101,937
6	dank1983man420 	12,898	53,958	66,856
7	bogmali 	36,873	3,948	40,821
8	Dustyshiv 	30,938	3,710	34,648
9	CamelJock 	17,811	4,357	22,168
10	briar7 	19,983	0	19,983
11	PowderedSugar 	15,110	4,317	19,427
12	thebluebumblebee 	15,673	2,031	17,704
13	vanyots 	10,178	5,057	15,235
14	Mindweaver 	9,344	2,646	11,990
15	mx500torid 	10,480	1,037	11,517
16	KieX 	9,271	1,325	10,596
17	v12dock 	10,538	0	10,538
18	newtekie1 	7,919	1,325	9,244
19	[H] 	7,919	1,325	9,244
20	lauri_hoefs 	6,293	1,835	8,128

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 1,900,000 
*DM3K* passes 350,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 30,000 

Congrats *briar7* you're now within a stones throw, if a stone is 100K, of your 2nd million. 
Congratulations *DM3K* and *lauri_hoefs* on your latest milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* had one of those big final updates that got him the cherry for a 479K performance. 
Our only other 100K+ folder was *msgclb* with 177K. 
It looks like *MStenholm* and *Oily* had a one big WU day. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	151,467	327,583	479,050
2	msgclb 	172,319	5,323	177,642
3	MStenholm 	77,155	0	77,155
4	TeXBill 	60,607	12,229	72,836
5	Buck_Nasty 	63,462	7,597	71,059
6	Oily_17 	64,638	0	64,638
7	Dustyshiv 	33,986	4,861	38,847
8	CamelJock 	20,383	3,760	24,143
9	PowderedSugar 	21,299	1,348	22,647
10	dank1983man420 	15,974	5,637	21,611
11	thebluebumblebee 	15,409	2,481	17,890
12	111frodon 	17,482	353	17,835
13	[H] 	15,055	2,673	17,728
14	vanyots 	12,520	3,097	15,617
15	v12dock 	10,169	1,325	11,494
16	Mindweaver 	9,321	1,325	10,646
17	NastyHabits 	9,699	587	10,286
18	mx500torid 	9,318	587	9,905
19	newtekie1 	7,969	1,348	9,317
20	KieX 	7,923	1,325	9,248

*Milestones!*
*toastman2004* passed 1,200,000 
*v12dock* passed 150,000 

Congratulations *toastman2004* and *v12dock*  on your milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* has a real good day with a 274K performance for some well deserved cherry. 
Tonight our other 100K+ folders were *Buck* with 118K, *MStenholm* with 113K and *bogmali* with 100K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	274,447	0	274,447
2	Buck_Nasty 	105,910	12,769	118,679
3	MStenholm 	113,082	0	113,082
4	bogmali 	91,158	9,185	100,343
5	TeXBill 	58,931	26,617	85,548
6	msgclb 	55,144	4,021	59,165
7	CamelJock 	38,652	3,111	41,763
8	Dustyshiv 	31,239	6,008	37,247
9	111frodon 	27,893	4,334	32,227
10	PowderedSugar 	26,039	1,348	27,387
11	thebluebumblebee 	15,715	2,248	17,963
12	newtekie1 	14,446	1,298	15,744
13	[H] 	11,080	3,692	14,772
14	dank1983man420 	12,167	450	12,617
15	v12dock 	10,600	1,325	11,925
16	KieX 	9,167	2,650	11,817
17	popswala 	9,248	1,325	10,573
18	mx500torid 	8,120	1,037	9,157
19	theoneandonlymrk 	7,340	450	7,790
20	NastyHabits 	5,197	1,140	6,337

*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 25,000 
*qamulek* passes 550,000 

Tonight FreeDC had one of their 18 hr days so the milestones during the last 6 hrs will be tomorrow. 
*qamulek* and *D4S4* congrats on your milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*Buck* has another good day with 169K and the cherry. 
*TeXBill* was our only other 100K+ folder with 107K. 
Missing the above group were *bogmali* with 99K and *Oily* with 67K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	157,252	11,957	169,209
2	TeXBill 	100,186	6,849	107,035
3	bogmali 	33,000	66,920	99,920
4	Oily_17 	62,033	5,098	67,131
5	msgclb 	52,829	6,621	59,450
6	111frodon 	43,429	0	43,429
7	Dustyshiv 	35,957	5,619	41,576
8	CamelJock 	30,029	3,698	33,727
9	[H] 	18,642	2,696	21,338
10	PowderedSugar 	20,587	0	20,587
11	vanyots 	7,900	11,366	19,266
12	thebluebumblebee 	15,416	803	16,219
13	MStenholm 	15,089	0	15,089
14	newtekie1 	10,692	2,579	13,271
15	popswala 	10,546	1,325	11,871
16	NastyHabits 	10,276	1,037	11,313
17	KieX 	9,317	1,348	10,665
18	v12dock 	9,267	1,325	10,592
19	Steevo1 	4,223	4,722	8,945
20	Mindweaver 	6,598	1,325	7,923


*Milestones!*
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,500,000 

*theoneandonlymrk* congratulations on your 1.5 million milestone. :


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 29, 2011)

cheers ive been having a lot of issues lately i need to stop messin clearly, hopefully back on track


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I'm going to say that *bogmali* just missed having a record day with his 852K but he still earned himself a very nice piece of cherry. 
Tonight our other 100K+ folder were *msgclb* with 268K, MStenholm with 144K and *TeXBill* with 109K. 
*Oily* missed the above group with one big WU. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	848,461	3,998	852,459
2	msgclb 	260,217	7,950	268,167
3	MStenholm 	144,583	0	144,583
4	TeXBill 	92,431	17,213	109,644
5	Oily_17 	87,631	0	87,631
6	Buck_Nasty 	69,475	9,594	79,069
7	Dustyshiv 	35,002	4,973	39,975
8	111frodon 	32,901	0	32,901
9	PowderedSugar 	19,167	5,989	25,156
10	CamelJock 	18,783	3,874	22,657
11	thebluebumblebee 	15,250	1,390	16,640
12	dank1983man420 	13,348	787	14,135
13	lauri_hoefs 	10,790	3,269	14,059
14	newtekie1 	10,692	2,646	13,338
15	[H] 	11,533	1,325	12,858
16	KieX 	10,111	2,650	12,761
17	hat 	11,173	1,574	12,747
18	Mindweaver 	9,317	2,696	12,013
19	v12dock 	8,369	1,850	10,219
20	NastyHabits 	8,915	450	9,365

*Milestones!*
*lauri_hoefs* passes 40,000 

*lauri_hoefs* congratulations on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Buck* returns for some more cherry with a 178K performance. 
Tonight our other 100K+ folders included *bogmali* with 160K, *msgclb* with 137K and *MStenholm* with 104K. 
*Oily* had another one big WU for 93K while *TeXBill* pieced together 90K without one. 

I noticed that *bogmali* had another record last week with 2,577,780 points. 
I remember *Buck* saying he was going for 3rd a few days ago so if he meant 3rd position in the *Top 20 Producers* then he accomplished that goal today. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Buck_Nasty 	117,269	61,415	178,684
2	bogmali 	152,226	8,637	160,863
3	msgclb 	127,299	10,302	137,601
4	MStenholm 	104,024	0	104,024
5	Oily_17 	93,436	0	93,436
6	TeXBill 	90,697	0	90,697
7	dank1983man420 	58,518	0	58,518
8	Dustyshiv 	33,398	4,463	37,861
9	CamelJock 	26,856	3,874	30,730
10	111frodon 	20,748	5,187	25,935
11	vanyots 	25,423	0	25,423
12	PowderedSugar 	20,058	1,298	21,356
13	thebluebumblebee 	15,414	2,335	17,749
14	lauri_hoefs 	13,227	3,273	16,500
15	hat 	12,738	1,646	14,384
16	theoneandonlymrk 	13,693	0	13,693
17	newtekie1 	10,592	1,298	11,890
18	v12dock 	9,321	1,325	10,646
19	KieX 	9,298	1,348	10,646
20	[H] 	8,480	1,809	10,289

*Milestones!*
*lauri_hoefs* passes 60,000 

*lauri_hoefs* today was a good day for a milestone. Congrats. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like I'll be joining the peeps in the top 20 tonight if I stop having net issues.  Should be over 15k.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Oct 31, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has a 440K performance that keeps him well supplied with the cherry. 
Tonight *TeXBill* is our only other 100K+ folder with 115K. 
It looks like *frodon* had one big WU and some smaller ones for a 89K day. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	439,331	1,325	440,656
2	TeXBill 	115,005	0	115,005
3	msgclb 	77,662	13,992	91,654
4	111frodon 	89,916	0	89,916
5	Buck_Nasty 	65,960	20,384	86,344
6	Dustyshiv 	33,135	4,834	37,969
7	CamelJock 	26,711	3,720	30,431
8	dank1983man420 	23,739	5,630	29,369
9	PowderedSugar 	25,534	0	25,534
10	MStenholm 	20,493	0	20,493
11	vanyots 	17,901	587	18,488
12	thebluebumblebee 	15,094	1,527	16,621
13	theoneandonlymrk 	15,467	0	15,467
14	briar7 	10,567	3,262	13,829
15	v12dock 	10,142	2,673	12,815
16	hat 	11,124	1,687	12,811
17	newtekie1 	10,596	1,325	11,921
18	[H] 	7,575	3,998	11,573
19	lauri_hoefs 	10,812	0	10,812
20	Chicken_Patty 	7,709	2,524	10,233

*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 14,000,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 70,000 
*msgclb* passes 70,000,000 
*phoenix* passes 4,000,000 
*popswala* passes 1,900,000 
*v12dock* passes 200,000 

Tonight I reopened the 70 million club house and since it had been vacant for quite some time I found it a little dusty.  
I'm sure it won't be too long before I have some help cleaning it up. 
Congratulations *111frodon* on your 14 million and *phoenix* on your 4 million. 
Oops! I missed *popswala* on my first try but belated congrats. 
We don't want to forget *v12dock* and *lauri_hoefs* as they work towards their first million. Congrats. 


*And now the certificates.*
































Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

If it wasn't for the SSD giving me issues I would have had a lot more points.   Great job guys


----------



## msgclb (Nov 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






To my surprise it's *msgclb* with a 305K performance and a piece of cherry. 
Tonight we have a larger group of 100K+ folders including *MStenholm* with 161K, *Buck* with 131K, *bogmali* with 120K and *TeXBill* with 120K. 
It looks like *frodon* and *Oily* had one big WU without making the above groups. 
Congrats *Chicken Patty* on that small slice of pie. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	292,126	13,042	305,168
2	MStenholm 	161,352	0	161,352
3	Buck_Nasty 	123,956	7,933	131,889
4	bogmali 	119,509	1,325	120,834
5	TeXBill 	101,696	18,344	120,040
6	111frodon 	95,003	700	95,703
7	Oily_17 	0	61,417	61,417
8	Dustyshiv 	35,903	3,329	39,232
9	CamelJock 	32,427	3,530	35,957
10	Chicken_Patty 	21,378	2,894	24,272
11	[H] 	20,566	2,696	23,262
12	theoneandonlymrk 	18,144	1,835	19,979
13	vanyots 	13,142	5,657	18,799
14	PowderedSugar 	17,832	0	17,832
15	thebluebumblebee 	14,040	2,737	16,777
16	lauri_hoefs 	11,680	3,263	14,943
17	NastyHabits 	12,699	940	13,639
18	newtekie1 	11,967	1,325	13,292
19	hat 	8,708	706	9,414
20	v12dock 	7,923	1,325	9,248

*Milestones!*
*Deadlyraver* passes 500 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 80,000 


Congratulations  *lauri_hoefs* and *Deadlyraver* on your milestones. 


*Members Joining Today*
*Deadlyraver* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *Deadlyraver*. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *Nov 1, 2011 Pie!*
> 
> *Tonight's Pie.*
> ...



Congrats to all of you!  Yep and for getting back up to speed for the first time in about 5 or 6 months, not bad.  Still have to work out some issues with the rig though, should increase a bit more.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






The team had some competition for the top spot tonight and *bogmali* took the cherry with a 332K performance. 
The honorable mention goes to *Oily* with 292K. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *Buck* with 136K, *msgclb* with 113K and *TeXBill* with 100K. 

I've been plagued with A3 WUs on some of my rigs for a week or more and tonight I spotted this on the folding forums:



> We're shifting some servers around, so you may see a slight decrease in bigadv WU availability over the next ~2 weeks.



It is obvious that the team has been getting some bigadv WUs. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	18,297	314,395	332,692
2	Oily_17 	288,197	3,874	292,071
3	Buck_Nasty 	123,186	13,491	136,677
4	msgclb 	101,219	12,170	113,389
5	TeXBill 	89,881	10,374	100,255
6	Dustyshiv 	39,744	2,265	42,009
7	111frodon 	34,686	5,187	39,873
8	CamelJock 	28,671	7,143	35,814
9	dank1983man420 	26,196	1,149	27,345
10	PowderedSugar 	23,735	2,623	26,358
11	[H] 	21,718	2,650	24,368
12	thebluebumblebee 	16,277	2,737	19,014
13	Chicken_Patty 	15,976	1,059	17,035
14	lauri_hoefs 	16,500	0	16,500
15	vanyots 	14,414	0	14,414
16	NastyHabits 	8,861	587	9,448
17	briar7 	9,380	0	9,380
18	phoenix 	7,737	1,059	8,796
19	popswala 	7,938	0	7,938
20	theoneandonlymrk 	3,600	4,023	7,623

*Milestones!*
*Deadlyraver* passes 1,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 100,000 
*Oily_17* passes 60,000,000 


First, *Oily_17* congratulations on moving up to the 60 million club. 
Next, *lauri_hoefs* with your latest milestone of 100K you are now eligible to add your folding badge. Congratulations. 
Finally *Deadlyraver* congrats on your latest milestone. 



*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2011)

Tremendous work there Oily!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Tremendous work there Oily!



+1 to that


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 3, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Tremendous work there Oily!





mstenholm said:


> +1 to that



Thanks guy's... 

still one rig down, maybe take awhile ,but I will get it back up running again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

Great job bud!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Another day with some competition for the top spot but tonight *msgclb* takes the cherry with a 237K performance. 
Tonight it's *bogmali* that takes the honorable mention with his 206K. 
Tonight *TeXBill* is our only other folder having a 100K+ day with 105K. 
I believe *dank1983man420* and *MStenholm* had a one big WU day but didn't make it into the above group. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	163,467	73,784	237,251
2	bogmali 	205,278	1,325	206,603
3	TeXBill 	90,237	15,561	105,798
4	dank1983man420 	86,577	5,774	92,351
5	MStenholm 	68,574	5,477	74,051
6	Buck_Nasty 	53,799	7,576	61,375
7	111frodon 	34,716	5,187	39,903
8	[H] 	24,102	2,646	26,748
9	PowderedSugar 	12,623	13,460	26,083
10	Oily_17 	17,235	3,911	21,146
11	thebluebumblebee 	15,359	2,384	17,743
12	lauri_hoefs 	15,723	0	15,723
13	theoneandonlymrk 	13,632	1,835	15,467
14	vanyots 	12,914	0	12,914
15	Chicken_Patty 	11,296	1,412	12,708
16	briar7 	6,273	3,664	9,937
17	phoenix 	6,707	1,493	8,200
18	CamelJock 	7,033	0	7,033
19	NastyHabits 	6,672	0	6,672
20	hat 	5,211	940	6,151

*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 30,000 
*MagicHamsta* passes 7,000 

Congratulations *D4S4* and *MagicHamsta* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Must fold harder!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Tremendous work there Oily!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has another outstanding day with 330K for nice piece of cherry. 
Tonight also having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 181K, *Buck* with 126K, *TeXBill* with 106K and *MStenholm* with 101K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	315,735	14,372	330,107
2	msgclb 	160,272	20,968	181,240
3	Buck_Nasty 	112,905	13,275	126,180
4	TeXBill 	104,441	2,009	106,450
5	MStenholm 	96,179	5,293	101,472
6	111frodon 	42,941	0	42,941
7	Dustyshiv 	30,369	5,497	35,866
8	dank1983man420 	20,523	5,187	25,710
9	[H] 	19,218	2,650	21,868
10	PowderedSugar 	18,382	0	18,382
11	thebluebumblebee 	15,282	2,384	17,666
12	theoneandonlymrk 	13,985	1,835	15,820
13	vanyots 	14,459	353	14,812
14	lauri_hoefs 	13,914	0	13,914
15	briar7 	13,241	0	13,241
16	Oily_17 	12,801	0	12,801
17	Chicken_Patty 	10,943	1,412	12,355
18	KieX 	8,042	1,325	9,367
19	NastyHabits 	2,824	5,948	8,772
20	phoenix 	6,921	1,059	7,980

*Milestones!*
*KieX* passes 8,500,000 
*Mithridates* passes 2,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 1,500,000 
*StephenMelot* passes 500 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,600,000 


Tonight we have *KieX*, *theoneandonlymrk* and *SpeedsticK* adding to their latest million. Congrats guys. 
Congratulations *Mithridates* and *StephenMelot* on your milestone. 

*Members Joining Today*
*StephenMelot* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *StephenMelot*. 


*And now the certificates.*



























Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*Oily* finishes the week with a cherry day for his 291K. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 210K, *Buck* with 145K, *TeXBill* with 109K and *bogmali* with 105K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	Oily_17 	291,602	0	291,602
2	msgclb 	198,640	11,896	210,536
3	Buck_Nasty 	123,522	22,109	145,631
4	TeXBill 	99,506	10,374	109,880
5	bogmali 	82,327	23,082	105,409
6	111frodon 	50,344	11,042	61,386
7	Dustyshiv 	37,486	5,175	42,661
8	MStenholm 	30,167	6,111	36,278
9	thebluebumblebee 	17,037	706	17,743
10	theoneandonlymrk 	14,691	1,835	16,526
11	PowderedSugar 	16,519	0	16,519
12	briar7 	15,331	0	15,331
13	vanyots 	14,746	353	15,099
14	dank1983man420 	14,319	0	14,319
15	KieX 	10,542	1,325	11,867
16	[H] 	8,914	0	8,914
17	lauri_hoefs 	8,429	0	8,429
18	SpeedsticK 	7,594	706	8,300
19	NastyHabits 	7,489	706	8,195
20	phoenix 	5,891	353	6,244

*Milestones!*
[none]


*And now the certificates.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 6, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I'm fairly confident in saying that there were no big WUs tonight so our pie came down to who had the 
best A3 and gpu points so it's *bogmali* that takes tonight's cherry with his 178K. 
Those also having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 165K, *TeXBill* with 118K and *Buck* with 105K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	164,276	14,345	178,621
2	msgclb 	154,849	10,985	165,834
3	TeXBill 	98,002	20,617	118,619
4	Buck_Nasty 	92,915	12,227	105,142
5	111frodon 	50,837	0	50,837
6	dank1983man420 	25,518	353	25,871
7	Oily_17 	25,697	0	25,697
8	Dustyshiv 	23,890	0	23,890
9	PowderedSugar 	20,047	1,325	21,372
10	MStenholm 	10,163	9,483	19,646
11	thebluebumblebee 	15,685	2,737	18,422
12	briar7 	17,407	0	17,407
13	vanyots 	12,823	353	13,176
14	KieX 	10,546	1,325	11,871
15	[H] 	9,678	1,325	11,003
16	theoneandonlymrk 	8,046	2,324	10,370
17	NastyHabits 	8,880	787	9,667
18	phoenix 	7,766	1,412	9,178
19	SpeedsticK 	7,451	1,678	9,129
20	Jstn7477 	8,231	511	8,742

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 2,000,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 150,000 

Congrats *briar7* on your 2nd million milestone and *lauri_hoefs* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 7, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*I* didn't have any big WUs but plenty of heat from too many cards that got me a hot slice of cherry for my 161K. 
Those also having a 100K+ day were *TeXBill* with 110K, *bogmali* with 106K, and *Buck* with 102K. 
I wouldn't be surprised if *Oily* had a big WU tonight. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	144,227	17,480	161,707
2	TeXBill 	93,711	16,312	110,023
3	bogmali 	97,834	9,158	106,992
4	Buck_Nasty 	89,560	12,587	102,147
5	Oily_17 	89,004	0	89,004
6	dank1983man420 	61,585	353	61,938
7	111frodon 	54,407	0	54,407
8	PowderedSugar 	27,501	1,325	28,826
9	MStenholm 	21,408	7,099	28,507
10	Dustyshiv 	25,446	1,140	26,586
11	vanyots 	18,209	353	18,562
12	theoneandonlymrk 	16,092	1,835	17,927
13	thebluebumblebee 	16,711	1,059	17,770
14	lauri_hoefs 	15,581	0	15,581
15	[H] 	10,869	1,325	12,194
16	KieX 	10,519	1,348	11,867
17	NastyHabits 	8,586	1,493	10,079
18	briar7 	9,649	0	9,649
19	phoenix 	6,354	1,527	7,881
20	popswala 	6,617	0	6,617

*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passed 900,000 
*StephenMelot* passed 1,000 

Tonight we see *Jstn7477* closing in on his 1st million while *StephenMelot* has his 2nd milestone. Congratulations all. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 8, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







A couple of days ago I picked up one of those mysterious big WUs and late tonight with the help of that matured WU I got another bite of cherry with my 161K. 
Our only other 100K+ folder was *TeXBill* with 100K. 
I don't have anymore of those big WUs but hopefully one of you will surprise us tomorrow. 

I almost hit the submit button when I noticed that *lauri_hoefs* had grabbed some pie along with *[H]* who has also returned for another bite. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	69,101	92,056	161,157
2	TeXBill 	82,195	18,225	100,420
3	bogmali 	82,318	9,162	91,480
4	Buck_Nasty 	83,112	5,296	88,408
5	MStenholm 	58,680	0	58,680
6	dank1983man420 	34,286	0	34,286
7	111frodon 	29,040	5,187	34,227
8	[H] 	20,671	3,994	24,665
9	lauri_hoefs 	12,123	12,078	24,201
10	theoneandonlymrk 	17,574	353	17,927
11	thebluebumblebee 	15,164	2,004	17,168
12	Dustyshiv 	13,266	2,905	16,171
13	PowderedSugar 	14,245	1,325	15,570
14	Oily_17 	15,391	0	15,391
15	vanyots 	14,703	587	15,290
16	KieX 	10,646	1,325	11,971
17	newtekie1 	11,575	0	11,575
18	briar7 	10,105	0	10,105
19	phoenix 	6,695	1,646	8,341
20	SpeedsticK 	6,180	1,678	7,858

*Milestones!*
*vanyots* passed 4,000,000 

Congrats *vanyots* on your 4 million milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2011)

Lucky bastard


----------



## msgclb (Nov 9, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Lucky bastard



You nailed it.
Overnight the same rig picked up another A5 so tomorrow's last update will be at least 71K.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 9, 2011)

msgclb said:


> You nailed it.
> Overnight the same rig picked up another A5 so tomorrow's last update will be at least 71K.


Lucky is correct. Is there a lottery we have to enter to get a -bigadv work unit? Add the fact that P6704's are crashing my CPU clients and you'll see I'm not a happy camper. I had to shut down a rig that was constantly error'ing this morning.:shadedshu


----------



## msgclb (Nov 9, 2011)

It's a i7-970 rig currently running W7 that occasionally picks up a A5. I have another i7-970 rig that has been down a couple of days while I've been trying to get the air out of a new water cooling installation.






I'm about ready to give up and put it back together. 

I've set two rigs to run only A3 and another for A5. I've noticed several times when the A5 rig completes an A3 WU it picks up a 26xx WU but soon errors it and then loads another A3. :shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (Nov 9, 2011)

I have had no issues getting A5 WU's on my SR2 Linux rig except for the occassional unstable_machine issue due to some bad units.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 9, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






Tonight the teams allotment of big WUs came from *bogmali* as his SR-2 earned him the cherry for a 343K performance. 
Our only other 100K+ folder was *msgclb* with 109K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	334,762	8,602	343,364
2	msgclb 	102,850	6,567	109,417
3	MStenholm 	75,007	12,433	87,440
4	Buck_Nasty 	73,184	8,708	81,892
5	TeXBill 	59,592	12,502	72,094
6	PowderedSugar 	28,263	1,325	29,588
7	[H] 	20,401	5,569	25,970
8	newtekie1 	13,247	9,297	22,544
9	vanyots 	17,167	3,000	20,167
10	thebluebumblebee 	17,031	2,112	19,143
11	Oily_17 	18,994	0	18,994
12	Dustyshiv 	16,062	2,901	18,963
13	dank1983man420 	15,404	787	16,191
14	theoneandonlymrk 	13,985	1,835	15,820
15	111frodon 	13,159	0	13,159
16	KieX 	9,271	1,325	10,596
17	hat 	8,597	787	9,384
18	lauri_hoefs 	8,465	0	8,465
19	phoenix 	6,695	1,412	8,107
20	NastyHabits 	7,611	0	7,611

*Milestones!*
[none]

*And now the certificates.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 10, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






If there is a quota for the big WUs then *bogmali*, *Oily* and *msgclb* must have taken all that was available for today.  
*bogmali* put his to good use for 441K and the cherry. 
Following him with 300K was *Oily*. 
Those also having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 192K and *Buck* with 108K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	432,500	8,648	441,148
2	Oily_17 	300,555	0	300,555
3	msgclb 	102,868	89,992	192,860
4	Buck_Nasty 	84,010	24,466	108,476
5	TeXBill 	57,620	10,556	68,176
6	MStenholm 	54,522	6,133	60,655
7	111frodon 	39,226	0	39,226
8	[H] 	28,337	3,998	32,335
9	Dustyshiv 	24,187	2,552	26,739
10	dank1983man420 	26,311	0	26,311
11	newtekie1 	20,558	0	20,558
12	thebluebumblebee 	15,157	3,194	18,351
13	vanyots 	16,060	1,140	17,200
14	briar7 	11,132	5,160	16,292
15	CamelJock 	13,547	2,280	15,827
16	KieX 	10,169	2,673	12,842
17	roast 	7,141	706	7,847
18	phoenix 	6,559	787	7,346
19	hat 	5,305	706	6,011
20	PowderedSugar 	3,998	1,298	5,296

*Milestones!*
*roast* passes 200,000 

Congratulations *roast* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## roast (Nov 11, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *Nov 10, 2011 Pie!*
> 
> *roast* passes 200,000
> ...



Thanks msgclb!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 12, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I have had no issues getting A5 WU's on my SR2 Linux rig except for the occassional unstable_machine issue due to some bad units.



Do you get that kind of PPD performance with just your SR-2 setup running?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ He speaketh!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Do you get that kind of PPD performance with just your SR-2 setup running?



About 60%, also have a 970 running in Linux. If both drop -bigbeta WU's the same day, I'm looking at high 700K to low 800K



thebluebumblebee said:


> ^^ He speaketh!



I know right


----------



## msgclb (Nov 12, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 11, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It seems that our quota for the big WUs tonight was a big fat *none*. 
With that disappointment taken care of it seems that *msgclb* gets the cherry with 153K. 
Those also having a 100K+ day were *bogmali* with 100K and *Buck* with 100K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	135,569	17,488	153,057
2	bogmali 	96,569	3,975	100,544
3	Buck_Nasty 	88,861	11,676	100,537
4	TeXBill 	53,586	15,009	68,595
5	111frodon 	48,195	5,549	53,744
6	dank1983man420 	32,974	0	32,974
7	MStenholm 	32,527	0	32,527
8	[H] 	28,037	3,944	31,981
9	Dustyshiv 	26,204	5,540	31,744
10	PowderedSugar 	27,773	1,298	29,071
11	newtekie1 	18,725	4,163	22,888
12	Oily_17 	20,507	0	20,507
13	theoneandonlymrk 	16,728	2,541	19,269
14	thebluebumblebee 	15,332	2,737	18,069
15	CamelJock 	15,607	2,199	17,806
16	vanyots 	17,268	353	17,621
17	briar7 	11,971	0	11,971
18	KieX 	9,313	1,325	10,638
19	lauri_hoefs 	0	9,791	9,791
20	phoenix 	6,955	787	7,742

*Milestones!*
*lauri_hoefs* passes 200,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,700,000 

Congratulations *theoneandonlymrk* and *lauri_hoefs* on your milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 12, 2011)

bogmali said:


> About 60%, also have a 970 running in Linux. If both drop -bigbeta WU's the same day, I'm looking at high 700K to low 800K
> 
> I know right




Cool, I'll have to get mine working. It's been sitting dormant for way too long. And you guys make it sound like my posting is rare for some reason.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Cool, I'll have to get mine working. It's been sitting dormant for way too long.



What procs do you have?



El Fiendo said:


> And you guys make it sound like my posting *is rare* for some reason.



More like an endangered specie


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Cool, I'll have to get mine working. It's been sitting dormant for way too long. And you guys make it sound like my posting is rare for some reason.



 Welcome back El Fiendo. Is the ambient temperature to your rigs liking now? I can understand that you/others dislike to pay or the electricity twice (folding => AC).


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 12, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> .. And you guys make it sound like my posting is rare for some reason.



RARE !! it's like hens teeth..


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 13, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Do you get that kind of PPD performance with just your SR-2 setup running?



OMG!  Good to see you again.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 13, 2011)

I got meh badge back! ... now to get me some pie! (probably won't happen with just one 8800GT...)


----------



## msgclb (Nov 13, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Cool, I'll have to get mine working. It's been sitting dormant for way too long. And you guys make it sound like my posting is rare for some reason.



Good to hear from you. We could use your dormant rigs folding. 



xBruce88x said:


> I got meh badge back! ... now to get me some pie! (probably won't happen with just one 8800GT...)



Welcome back. The badge is easy but it will take more for pie.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 13, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 12, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I lost my connection to the EOC site so I'm not sure but it looks like *MStenholm* and *msgclb* were the only ones that had a big WU tonight. 
I'm guessing that bogmali, Buck and many others were left wondering when the professor will get his servers back to normal. 

So with that big WU and several A3 WUs *msgclb* repeats for the cherry with 217K. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *MStenholm* with 132K and *bogmali* with 103K although *Buck* just missed with 99K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	190,388	27,240	217,628
2	MStenholm 	126,783	6,137	132,920
3	bogmali 	100,785	2,650	103,435
4	Buck_Nasty 	92,204	7,007	99,211
5	TeXBill 	69,726	13,038	82,764
6	111frodon 	43,018	0	43,018
7	Dustyshiv 	25,234	4,203	29,437
8	dank1983man420 	14,810	11,805	26,615
9	newtekie1 	20,976	0	20,976
10	Oily_17 	20,464	0	20,464
11	theoneandonlymrk 	17,857	0	17,857
12	CamelJock 	15,636	2,118	17,754
13	vanyots 	17,058	353	17,411
14	thebluebumblebee 	14,346	2,922	17,268
15	[H] 	14,955	1,325	16,280
16	KieX 	14,800	1,348	16,148
17	PowderedSugar 	13,784	1,348	15,132
18	lauri_hoefs 	7,891	4,840	12,731
19	Chicken_Patty 	11,296	1,412	12,708
20	theonedub 	5,269	2,623	7,892

*Milestones!*
*BraveSoul* passes 2,000,000 
*[H]* passes 3,000,000 

Congratulations *[H]* on your 3 million and *BraveSoul* on your 2 million milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 13, 2011)

man these millions don't come easy,, whohoooo


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 13, 2011)

Go me!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 13, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It looks like *bogmali* and *Oily* were the ones with a big WU tonight. 
I'm wondering if the only rigs currently getting the big WUs are the ones with 12+ threads. 

*bogmali* put a couple of really big updates together for 807K and a humungous slice of cherry pie. 
On almost any other day the 296K by *Oily* would be enough for top honors but not tonight. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 118K and *Buck* with 104K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	802,295	5,296	807,591
2	Oily_17 	291,922	4,737	296,659
3	msgclb 	107,643	11,135	118,778
4	Buck_Nasty 	93,339	10,817	104,156
5	TeXBill 	68,992	18,224	87,216
6	MStenholm 	40,548	30,544	71,092
7	111frodon 	30,273	10,400	40,673
8	Sinzia 	31,122	5,187	36,309
9	Dustyshiv 	27,887	3,992	31,879
10	KieX 	27,241	1,348	28,589
11	[H] 	25,098	0	25,098
12	vanyots 	12,049	7,879	19,928
13	thebluebumblebee 	16,924	2,112	19,036
14	newtekie1 	18,722	0	18,722
15	CamelJock 	15,532	2,118	17,650
16	dank1983man420 	14,166	0	14,166
17	Chicken_Patty 	11,105	2,714	13,819
18	Jstn7477 	12,279	1,298	13,577
19	lauri_hoefs 	8,769	3,607	12,376
20	theoneandonlymrk 	9,339	587	9,926

*Milestones!*
*Martin_J.* passes 1,000 
*Sinzia* passes 700,000 
*xBruce88x* passes 300,000 

Congratulations *Sinzia*, *xBruce88x* and *Martin_J.* on your milestones. 

*Members Joining Today*
*Martin_J.* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *Martin_J.*. 

*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks! looks like I'm averaging 4500PPD so far, using the GPU3 client. Was told the GPU2 client would be better so i switched to that about an hr ago. maybe i can hit 5kPPD. Congrats to the top 10!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2011)

Bogmali taking half of the Pie? That is just glutenous! Congrats man.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 14, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bogmali taking half of the Pie? That is just glutenous! Congrats man.



I noticed that nobody has commented on Bogmali's punch out early next year. 

When that happens we will need someone, maybe our captain, to step up and fill in during his absence. This little piece of silicon just might help.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 14, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I noticed that nobody has commented on Bogmali's punch out early next year.
> 
> When that happens we will need someone, maybe our captain, to step up and fill in during his absence. This little piece of silicon just might help.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111114/FAH-2011-11-14-Intel-1.jpg




Thanks! I still plan on leaving 2 rigs on the whole time I'm gone. 

Nice chip Msgclb, I might put up some screenies later based on that same chip


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Thanks! I still plan on leaving 2 rigs on the whole time I'm gone.
> 
> Nice chip Msgclb, I might put up some screenies later based on that same chip



http://www.overclockers.com/intel-sandy-bridge-extreme-i7-3960x-processor-review/?utm_source=pr did some SMP folding at stock. I think it is on a 609x WU. TPF was 5:23. My 970 @ 4.15 does it at 5:55 so there is some improvement.

Edit: They used a Intel mobo so the CPU was not running the full 3.9 GHz at all cores more like two cores at 3.7 GHz, two at 3.8, and the last two at 3.9. My guess is that run at same speed as my chip it will do the job in 20 % less time and with bonus thats a good improvement PPD wise.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 14, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






In two days *bogmali* has racked up a million points with those big WUs. 
*bogmali* today had 215K and a more respectable slice of cherry pie. 
Also having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 179K and *TeXBill* with 106K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	202,096	13,087	215,183
2	msgclb 	172,263	6,740	179,003
3	TeXBill 	95,809	10,374	106,183
4	Buck_Nasty 	89,567	8,561	98,128
5	Oily_17 	10,129	75,501	85,630
6	dank1983man420 	83,794	353	84,147
7	MStenholm 	50,263	21,207	71,470
8	111frodon 	44,984	6,129	51,113
9	Dustyshiv 	30,292	5,854	36,146
10	newtekie1 	24,770	5,187	29,957
11	[H] 	25,791	2,673	28,464
12	theoneandonlymrk 	20,050	787	20,837
13	CamelJock 	15,532	3,177	18,709
14	thebluebumblebee 	15,776	1,298	17,074
15	Sinzia 	15,561	0	15,561
16	Chicken_Patty 	12,430	1,574	14,004
17	Jstn7477 	11,492	1,325	12,817
18	KieX 	10,596	1,325	11,921
19	phoenix 	7,060	1,412	8,472
20	vanyots 	8,109	353	8,462

*Milestones!*
*DM3K* passes 400,000 

Congratulations *DM3K* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bogmali taking half of the Pie? That is just glutenous! Congrats man.



That might be quote worthy!

Don't we encourage gluttony around here?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bogmali taking half of the Pie? That is just glutenous! Congrats man.







thebluebumblebee said:


> That might be quote worthy!
> 
> Don't we encourage gluttony around here?




I believe this guy takes the cake


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2322060&postcount=3445


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW, missed that post!  Over. 50%, geez!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* has another outstanding day with 479K and of course the cherry. 
Those also having a 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 154K, *Buck* with 119K and *TeXBill* with 111K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	470,729	8,608	479,337
2	msgclb 	147,997	6,152	154,149
3	Buck_Nasty 	101,130	18,608	119,738
4	TeXBill 	106,287	5,187	111,474
5	MStenholm 	39,828	30,363	70,191
6	111frodon 	48,623	0	48,623
7	[H] 	24,651	8,306	32,957
8	Dustyshiv 	27,008	5,447	32,455
9	dank1983man420 	29,068	353	29,421
10	Oily_17 	28,464	0	28,464
11	PowderedSugar 	21,435	0	21,435
12	vanyots 	20,967	353	21,320
13	briar7 	21,098	0	21,098
14	CamelJock 	16,924	3,173	20,097
15	thebluebumblebee 	17,401	2,384	19,785
16	theoneandonlymrk 	18,534	787	19,321
17	Chicken_Patty 	13,651	2,280	15,931
18	newtekie1 	14,536	0	14,536
19	jsfitz54 	8,594	5,484	14,078
20	lauri_hoefs 	12,328	0	12,328

*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 10,000 
*Jstn7477* passes 950,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 250,000 

Congrats *Jstn7477* you've almost made it to your 1st million. 
Congratulations *lauri_hoefs* and *jsfitz54* on your milestones. 

*Members Joining Today*
*jsfitz54* joins as new 

Thanks for joining our team *jsfitz54*. 


*And now the certificates.*

















Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 16, 2011)

congrats guys


----------



## msgclb (Nov 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






It looks like I got the only BA tonight and that helped put together 130K so *msgclb* gets a slice of cherry. 
*TeXBill* was our only other 100K+ folder with 113K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	msgclb 	118,052	12,080	130,132
2	TeXBill 	87,709	25,547	113,256
3	bogmali 	59,530	3,971	63,501
4	Buck_Nasty 	33,728	16,348	50,076
5	Dustyshiv 	28,665	4,971	33,636
6	Sinzia 	30,635	0	30,635
7	[H] 	24,259	2,673	26,932
8	dank1983man420 	23,952	353	24,305
9	111frodon 	15,833	7,776	23,609
10	theoneandonlymrk 	18,759	4,376	23,135
11	CamelJock 	19,391	3,641	23,032
12	Oily_17 	22,438	0	22,438
13	newtekie1 	20,815	0	20,815
14	thebluebumblebee 	13,915	2,710	16,625
15	Jstn7477 	13,783	1,836	15,619
16	lauri_hoefs 	2,537	12,317	14,854
17	PowderedSugar 	10,689	3,494	14,183
18	vanyots 	5,106	8,814	13,920
19	KieX 	10,642	1,298	11,940
20	TwoSheds 	7,965	0	7,965

*Milestones!*
*Sinzia* passes 750,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 850,000 

*TwoSheds* and *Sinzia* congrats on your milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 17, 2011)

wohoo another slice


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2011)

congrats to all


----------



## msgclb (Nov 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






I'd say *bogmali* had one of his SR-2 upload a real BA tonight and that gave him 419K and a good slice of cherry. 
No other 100K+ folders but *TeXBill* had 96K, *msgclb* had 91K and *Buck* followed with 74K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	70,390	349,422	419,812
2	TeXBill 	89,108	7,193	96,301
3	msgclb 	91,932	0	91,932
4	Buck_Nasty 	67,906	6,386	74,292
5	111frodon 	42,805	0	42,805
6	Dustyshiv 	35,540	2,949	38,489
7	[H] 	30,727	0	30,727
8	newtekie1 	29,240	0	29,240
9	dank1983man420 	28,790	0	28,790
10	Sinzia 	28,597	0	28,597
11	vanyots 	26,686	353	27,039
12	CamelJock 	20,174	353	20,527
13	theoneandonlymrk 	18,029	353	18,382
14	thebluebumblebee 	16,131	940	17,071
15	PowderedSugar 	9,303	4,883	14,186
16	lauri_hoefs 	12,970	0	12,970
17	Oily_17 	12,775	0	12,775
18	briar7 	12,660	0	12,660
19	Jstn7477 	11,642	0	11,642
20	KieX 	10,669	0	10,669

*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 25,000 
*Mithridates* passes 4,000 
*Netherlord* passes 40,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,800,000 

*theoneandonlymrk* that 2nd million is not to far away. Congrats. 
Congratulations *Netherlord*, *jsfitz54* and *Mithridates* on your milestones. 


*And now the certificates.*






















Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2011)

grats all keep up the good work


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 18, 2011)

You forgot a milestone... TPU's folding team has passed 1 Billion Points! 






Congrats everyone!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> You forgot a milestone... TPU's folding team has passed 1 Billion Points!
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/tcert.php?u=50711&pts=1000193962
> 
> Congrats everyone!



OMG, look at that thing of beauty! *Congrats and Thank You to everyone who has ever folded for TPU over the years!!!*


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, look at that thing of beauty! *Congrats and Thank You to everyone who has ever folded for TPU over the years!!!*



Wiil you be around to see the next billion?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Wiil you be around to see the next billion?


I know my response several days ago was abrupt and impulsive. I am frustrated with Pande Group's decisions and how they affect all of us(and our wallets). I will most likely still fold, although at a much reduced level. If I can throw together a 2-P Sandy Bridge-E system on the cheap, I may be back for big slices of Pie again, but my days of excessive electrical usage are over.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2011)

I felt the same but for once I didn't go for the keyboard but counted to 1 million  Yes, 2P/4P seems to be the way to go now if we want to make the big numbers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2011)

Electricity costs are kicking most of our asses, but as sweet as it is to be #1, as long as we all food at least a little bit, we are still contributing to the main cause, and that is what matters the most.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 18, 2011)

My age is catching up with me making the nightly posting to this thread. 
It has been fun while it lasted but I plan on ending my participation after I post Saturday's numbers.

I'd bet the team would appreciate a volunteer to maintain this thread .


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2011)

msgclb said:


> My age is catching up with me making the nightly posting to this thread.
> It has been fun while it lasted but I plan on ending my participation after I post Saturday's numbers.
> 
> I'd bet the team would appreciate a volunteer to maintain this thread .



Thank you for taking up the job. I'm sure one of the younger guys will pick it up. The time of the update (before my morning coffee) and me being away half the year make me an unlikely candidate.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2011)

msgclb said:


> My age is catching up with me making the nightly posting to this thread.
> It has been fun while it lasted but I plan on ending my participation after I post Saturday's numbers.
> 
> I'd bet the team would appreciate a volunteer to maintain this thread .



 to the job you've done.  THANKS!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 18, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> You forgot a milestone... TPU's folding team has passed 1 Billion Points!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone!



thats nowt short of amazing my god youve been graftin


----------



## msgclb (Nov 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*







*bogmali* has another good BA day with 353K and the cherry. 
Other folders also having 100K+ day were *msgclb* with 166K, *TeXBill* with 114K and *Buck* with 101K. 
I'd say that *MStenholm* had one BA for 78K. 

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	337,428	15,791	353,219
2	msgclb 	88,142	77,903	166,045
3	TeXBill 	109,127	5,187	114,314
4	Buck_Nasty 	93,578	7,576	101,154
5	MStenholm 	78,480	0	78,480
6	111frodon 	55,944	0	55,944
7	Dustyshiv 	37,089	8,074	45,163
8	Sinzia 	34,017	0	34,017
9	Oily_17 	30,633	0	30,633
10	dank1983man420 	18,522	11,492	30,014
11	briar7 	24,040	0	24,040
12	theoneandonlymrk 	22,155	1,835	23,990
13	[H] 	23,106	0	23,106
14	lauri_hoefs 	19,976	0	19,976
15	CamelJock 	18,875	0	18,875
16	thebluebumblebee 	15,297	2,265	17,562
17	PowderedSugar 	17,127	0	17,127
18	Jstn7477 	13,424	1,605	15,029
19	newtekie1 	14,543	0	14,543
20	vanyots 	13,068	353	13,421

*Milestones!*
*TechPowerup!* passes 1,000,000,000   
*jsfitz54* passes 30,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 300,000 
*MStenholm* passes 30,000,000 
*PowderedSugar* passes 4,500,000 
*Sinzia* passes 800,000 
*thebluebumblebee* passes 8,500,000 

Look at all those zeros. 
That took a lot of effort by a lot of guys for *TechPowerup!* to pass 1 billion.   
A good example of that effort is *MStenholm* passing 30 million,  *thebluebumblebee* passing 8.5 million and *PowderedSugar* passing 4.5 million. Congrats. 
Also helping are *Sinzia*, *lauri_hoefs* and *jsfitz54*. Congrats. 


*And now the certificates.*





































Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners.

*Extra big Thanks to msgclb for taking care of the Pie thread since July 15th of 2010.* You have provided a true service to your folding brothers and we Thank You sincerely for that!
Kudos my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

^^2nd that, even when I wasn't active in the F@H forum after I moved out and stuff I used to stop by and alway see him posting the pie and top 20.  True dedication right there, and always on a timely manner!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 19, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*






*bogmali* continues to make good use of his BA WUs with 432K today along with almost a 50% cherry. 
*Buck* almost has a 100K+ day with 99K followed by *TeXBill* with 89K and *frodon* with 63K. 


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Our Top 20*



*Rank Team*
*User Name*
*9 pm Points Today*
*Last  Update Today*
*Total Points Today*

1	bogmali 	422,902	9,507	432,409
2	Buck_Nasty 	91,447	8,436	99,883
3	TeXBill 	76,245	13,144	89,389
4	111frodon 	58,498	5,187	63,685
5	Dustyshiv 	40,022	5,555	45,577
6	msgclb 	32,451	9,752	42,203
7	newtekie1 	25,053	9,382	34,435
8	Oily_17 	13,120	13,071	26,191
9	dank1983man420 	9,032	11,967	20,999
10	thebluebumblebee 	15,647	3,252	18,899
11	PowderedSugar 	18,524	0	18,524
12	CamelJock 	15,092	3,339	18,431
13	lauri_hoefs 	5,214	12,250	17,464
14	theoneandonlymrk 	15,512	706	16,218
15	vanyots 	12,850	706	13,556
16	Sinzia 	10,374	2,114	12,488
17	Jstn7477 	10,551	1,859	12,410
18	Mindweaver 	9,275	2,696	11,971
19	phoenix 	7,405	353	7,758
20	NastyHabits 	5,163	1,442	6,605

*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 1,000,000 
*Netherlord* passes 50,000 


*Jstn7477* congratulations you now have become our latest millionaire. 
Congrats *Netherlord* on your latest milestone. 


*And now the certificates.*












Congratulations all. 

*Tonight will be my last update to this thread. Thanks for all your kind words.*


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 20, 2011)

Proud to be a millionaire, and finally have some decent contribution hardware to boot. I've come a long way from 2 dying 9800 GTs and a Phenom II X4 955BE 2 years ago.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 20, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Proud to be a millionaire, and finally have some decent contribution hardware to boot. I've come a long way from 2 dying 9800 GTs and a Phenom II X4 955BE 2 years ago.




Grats on your first one


----------



## msgclb (Nov 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 20, 2011 Pie!*

I'm back!  

I've decided to try a different approach that hopefully will meet with your approval. 

I'm going to grab the final Free-DC Pie, the milestones and only the certificates for 100K and each million milestone.

Free-DC updates don't always occur at the same time every day and sometimes the image disappears before they can be grabbed. 

If all goes as planned then I'll hang around for awhile. 


*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 9 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 50,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I'm back!
> 
> I've decided to try a different approach that hopefully will meet with your approval.
> 
> ...



If you keep the configuration simple enough , we can trade off to give you a break.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 22, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If you keep the configuration simple enough , we can trade off to give you a break.



Simple it will be. 

Free-DC did it again. :shadedshu
Their 3rd update was 7 hrs so tonight will be a 25 hr day.
Can someone send them a cheap timepiece?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I'm back!
> 
> I've decided to try a different approach that hopefully will meet with your approval.
> 
> ...



That'll do, msgclc, that'll do.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 22, 2011)

Should break 3.2 million tonight


----------



## msgclb (Nov 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 21, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 10 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passed 350,000 
*DM3K* passed 450,000 
*DRDNA* passed 400,000 
*MagicHamsta* passed 8,000 
*Sinzia* passed 850,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

This #3 update @ 4PM CDT turns out to be the final Free-DC update today making this a 18 hour day.

*Free-DC Final #3 @ 4 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passed 15,000,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passed 350,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

That's a good round number. Congrats on the 15 million. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 5 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 400,000 
*xBruce88x* passes 350,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 24, 2011)

I think i just made the top ten of tpu folders! Chimpowerup doesn't count for a folder in my book...

Thanks msgclb!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 6 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passes 130,000,000 
*Netherlord* passes 60,000 
*TeXBill* passes 65,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

It's another multimillion milestone for *bogmali*. 





I don't know if *TeXBill* had turkey, BBQ or another Texas delicacy but here's a milestone to go with your meal. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2011)

'dem's a lot of zeros there Bogmali and TeXBill.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 6 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 450,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 400,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 6 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 500,000 
*Mithridates* passes 5,000 
*Netherlord* passes 70,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 7 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 550,000 
*D4S4* passes 40,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 1,900,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 500 


*Members Joining Today*
*ThePutzer* joins as new

Thanks for joining our team *ThePutzer*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*







Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 28, 2011)

good job all


----------



## msgclb (Nov 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 7 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 1,100,000 
*sneekypeet* passes 12,000,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 1,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*bobsfougarakhs* joins as new

Thanks for joining our team *bobsfougarakhs*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*






Congratulations all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

Huge congrats peet.  Heck of a stone dude.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2011)

chicken patty said:


> huge congrats peet.  Heck of a stone dude.



+1


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 29, 2011)

grats peet!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 8 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*horik* passes 40,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 450,000 
*Mithridates* passes 6,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 2,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 30, 2011)

well done all!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 1, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Nov 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 9 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 600,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 4,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 2, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 1, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 9 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Mithridates* passes 7,000 
*Netherlord* passes 80,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 1,600,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 3, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 2, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 10 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 650,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 500,000 
*Netherlord* passes 90,000 
*ocgmj* passes 9,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 6,000 
*twilyth* passes 400,000 
*[H]* passes 3,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 3, 2011)

go me ?


----------



## msgclb (Dec 4, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 3, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC Final #4 @ 10 PM CDT*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Mindweaver* passed 3,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 4, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Tonight's Free-DC 3rd update at 5pm turned out to be its final update for the day. 
What would have been their 4th update will be tomorrow's 1st.  

*The Free-DC Final #3 @ 5 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passed 700,000 
*Jstn7477* passed 1,200,000 
*ThePutzer* passed 9,000 
*xBruce88x* passed 400,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 5, 2011)

keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 6, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 5, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

I believe tonight's final Free-DC update was again at 5pm. 

*The Free-DC Final #4 @ 5 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DM3K* passes 500,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 550,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 7, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 6, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final #4 @ 6 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 750,000 
*Qu4k3r* passes 1,200,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 10,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 900,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 8, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 7, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final #4 @ 6 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Netherlord* passes 100,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congrats on your 100K milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 9, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 8, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final #4 @ 7 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 60,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 10, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 9, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final #4 @ 8 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 800,000 
*CamelJock* passes 13,000,000 
*vanyots* passes 4,500,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*darth_pewee* joins as new

Thanks for joining our team *darth_pewee*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations johnspack on your most lucky milestone. 





Congrats vanyots with this milestone you're half way to your next million. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 11, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 10, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Stanford's stats server went off line around 7 pm CDT and just came back up. Free-DC used Stanford's last update for their final update. :shadedshu
*The Free-DC Final #4 @ 8 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 1,300,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 20,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 11, 2011)

keep up the good work!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 12, 2011)

I won't have an update tonight and the reason can be found at this link.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 14, 2011)

Stats servers are back online, everyone should see big points dump shortly if not in increments. Patience is the key


----------



## msgclb (Dec 14, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 13, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Stanford's stats server returned this afternoon. 
I was going to bed when I noticed that Free-DC had what I believe was their second update so I'll use it tonight. 
I wouldn't be surprise that the stat server isn't using last in - first out. 

*The Free-DC Update*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 850,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 70,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 15, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 14, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Stats recredit in progress* 

Even though this has been going on all afternoon it seems Free-DC and others are able to update their data. 
I don't know when the following Pie was updated but I believe it's the last one of the day. 

*The Free-DC Update*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DM3K* passes 550,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 90,000 
*Mithridates* passes 10,000 
*PowderedSugar* passes 5,000,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 25,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

There isn't a certificate because the stats recredit that is in progress. 
*PowderedSugar* passes 5,000,000 

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 16, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 15, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

It looks like Free-DC had another one of their 16 hour/3 update day's so we're left with the Pie that occurred @ 5 PM CDT. :shadedshu

*The Free-DC Update*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passed 950,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Here's the certificate that wasn't available yesterday because the stats recredit. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2011)

PowderedSugar on your 5 million


----------



## msgclb (Dec 17, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 16, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passed 150,000 
*Jstn7477* passed 1,400,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 18, 2011)

keep up the great work all!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 18, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 17, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 1,000,000 
*Mithridates* passes 30,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations 1freedude on your 1st million. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 19, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 18, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CDT*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*blblalbc* passes 4,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 200,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 40,000 
*tofu_TPU* passes 450,000 
*[H]* passes 4,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *[H]* on your 4th million. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrat's [H]!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2011)

buck nasty said:


> congrat's [h]!!!!



+1


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2011)

does anyone remember what clock we always ran for 280's folding?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks a bunch yall! here's to 5 million!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 20, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 19, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

I believe that today Free-DC had a 25 hour day that ended @ 6 PM CDT. 

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DM3K* passes 600,000 
*horik* passes 50,000 
*Mithridates* passes 40,000 
*thebluebumblebee* passes 9,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Tonight I have a certificate for *thebluebumblebee* for his 9th million. Congratulations. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 20, 2011)

Grats to TBBB for your 9th Mil


----------



## StormHammy (Dec 21, 2011)

msgclb;2445545
[SIZE="3" said:
			
		

> *Milestones!*[/SIZE]
> *D4S4* passes 30,000
> *MagicHamsta* passes 7,000
> 
> Congratulations *D4S4* and *MagicHamsta* on your milestone.



Whoa, sowwy for the late reply.
XD
Thank you very much.
^(^.^)^
Must keep folding!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 21, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 20, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 250,000 
*Mithridates* passes 50,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 22, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 21, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Tonight Free-DC added another hour to our day. 
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*dark2099* passes 1,100,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 300,000 
*Jstn7477* passes 1,500,000 
*Kailum1989* passes 500 

*Members Joining Today*
*Deejeta* joins as new
*Kailum1989* joins as new

*Deejeta* and *Kailum1989* thanks for joining. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 23, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 22, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Kailum* passes 1,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 600,000 
*Mithridates* passes 60,000 
*NastyHabits* passes 15,000,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*Kailum* joins as new

*Kailum* thanks for joining. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

15 million congratulations. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 23, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *Dec 22, 2011 Pie!*
> 
> *Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*
> ...



Ah yes!  The turtle trundles across the line.  And you all thought I had disappeared.  Hah!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2011)

15 Mil, that's just Nasty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2011)

That's one nasty habit!  . congrats man.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 24, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 23, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 50,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 350,000 

*Members Joining Today*
*SLaViQ* joins as new

*SLaViQ* thanks for joining. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 24, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all. 

*Merry Christmas folders.*


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 25, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *Merry Christmas folders.* http://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/weihnachten/xmas-smiley-031.gif



Merry Christmas all....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 26, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 25, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 400,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 650,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all. 

*Hope you all had a Merry Christmas.*


----------



## msgclb (Dec 27, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 26, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passed 1,600,000 
*ThePutzer* passed 50,000 
*TwoSheds* passed 950,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 27, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

It looks like Free-DC had so many 25 hour days that their 3rd update @ 4 pm is tonight's final update.
*The Free-DC Final & 3rd Update @ 4 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*blblalbc* passed 5,000 
*sneekypeet* passed 13,000,000 
*twilyth* passed 450,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*ruelle41* joins as new

*ruelle41* thanks for joining. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*






Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 28, 2011)

Way to go Sneeky


----------



## Feänor (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats to sneeky, keep up the good points!

I've added a third gtx 460 to my folding rig. I should get in the 70k ppd, if my cpu accept to fold 24/7. I've a lot of trouble finding the max speed it would fold on. I could pass 50 intel burn test (which i consider stable!) at 4500 mhz, then smp folding would crash within two hours. Seems like the smp folding is alot more sensible than -bigadv?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2011)

bogmali said:


> way to go sneeky



+1


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 29, 2011)

bogmali said:


> way to go sneeky



+2


----------



## msgclb (Dec 29, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 28, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Tonight Free-DC had another 25 hour day with their 4th update @ 5 pm.
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CDT*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 450,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Dec 29, 2011)

First cherry pie ever! Where are you bogmali?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 29, 2011)

Feanor said:


> First cherry pie ever! Where are you bogmali?



Nice! Still here, only have 2 rigs running. Will have the other 2 going today once I get my connection back.


----------



## Feänor (Dec 29, 2011)

Ha, ok! Never thought i would take the cherry, as i never was able to fold bigbeta...


----------



## msgclb (Dec 30, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 29, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Another 25 hour day with their 4th update @ 6 pm.
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CDT*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*hat* passes 5,500,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 500,000 
*Martin_J.* passes 2,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 60,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 31, 2011)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 30, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 1, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Dec 31, 2011 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


Another 25 hour day closes out the day and year @ 7 PM so best wishes to a Happy New Year.
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 1,700,000 
*Niko084* passes 13,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*Niko* your 13 million milestone is a great way to close out the year. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2012)

Way to go Niko!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 2, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 1, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 3, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 2, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Mithridates* passes 70,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 70,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 4, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 3, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 17,000,000 
*D4S4* passes 60,000 
*DM3K* passes 650,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 700,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congrats frodon on your latest million. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2012)

Way to go frodon!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Way to go frodon!



+1 Nice job there


----------



## bogmali (Jan 4, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> +1 Nice job there



+2...Nice pie


----------



## Feänor (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 5, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 4, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


It looks like Free-DC had another 25-hour day. 
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*





Wow!

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*xvi* passes 250,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2012)

congrats all around, keep up the great work!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 6, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 5, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 550,000 
*Jstn7477* passes 1,800,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 80,000 
*[H]* passes 4,500,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 6, 2012)

Made it to the top ten in the Overall Team Pie!!


----------



## Feänor (Jan 6, 2012)

dustyshiv said:


> Made it to the top ten in the Overall Team Pie!!



Seems like i'll have to wait a few months before i make it to the overall top ten... I'm more than 6 million behind position 10!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 7, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 6, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Another 25-hour day!
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DRDNA* passed 450,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passed 750,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 8, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 7, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Free-DC had so many 25-hour days that it caught up with them so tonight we're left with an 18-hour day. :shadedshu
*The Free-DC 3rd & Final Update @ 4 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passed 600,000 
*ThePutzer* passed 90,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 9, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 8, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Nantes* passes 200 
*TwoSheds* passes 1,000,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*Nantes* joins as new

*Nantes* thanks for joining the team. 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congrats *TwoSheds* on your 1st million. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to the millionaire club, TwoSheds!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome to the millionaire club, TwoSheds!



+1 Good job!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 10, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 9, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Nantes* passes 500 
*ThePutzer* passes 100,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *ThePutzer* on your 100K milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats all


----------



## msgclb (Jan 11, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 10, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 2,500,000 
*horik* passes 60,000 
*Jstn7477* passes 1,900,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 800,000 
*Nantes* passes 1,000 
*phoenix* passes 4,500,000 
*vanyots* passes 5,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *vanyots* on your 5 million milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2012)

Way to go vanyots!  Half way to 10 million.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 12, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 11, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Nantes* passes 10,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 13, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 12, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 650,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*Rule-R* joins as new

*Rule-R* thanks for joining the team. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 17, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 16, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*
Free-DC has been down for so long that I hadn't checked for awhile. 
I'll see if I can catch tonight's pie.


Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
I'm betting these are the milestones since Free-DC went off-line.

*AlienIsGOD* passed 2,000 
*jsfitz54* passed 800,000 
*Jstn7477* passed 2,000,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passed 900,000 
*Nantes* passed 30,000 
*Rule-R* passed 500 
*thebluebumblebee* passed 9,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*






Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 18, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 17, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*MadDogTen* passes 2,000 
*Rule-R* passed 1,000 

*Members Joining Today*
*MadDogTen* joins as new

*MadDogTen* thanks for joining the team. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 19, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 18, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


It seems that Free-DC didn't fix all their problems as tonight's 3rd update @ 5 pm turns out to be the final update. 

*The Free-DC 3rd Update @ 5 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passed 3,000 
*jsfitz54* passed 850,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passed 950,000 
*MadDogTen* passed 5,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 20, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 19, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 9,000 
*horik* passes 70,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 900,000 
*Rule-R* passes 2,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 21, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 20, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 10,000 
*Buck_Nasty* passes 110,000,000  
*MadDogTen* passes 6,000 
*Nantes* passes 40,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 150,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 1,100,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congrats Buck. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats to Buck_Nasty for that awesome 110 million.  Amazing!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2012)

NastyHabits said:


> Congrats to Buck_Nasty for that awesome 110 million.  Amazing!



+1


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> +1



+2


----------



## msgclb (Jan 22, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 21, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*CamelJock* passes 14,000,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 950,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,000,000 
*Nantes* passes 50,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *johnspack* on your 14 million. 





Congrats *lauri_hoefs* on joining our millionaire club. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 23, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 22, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 20,000 
*Nantes* passes 70,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 23, 2012)

well done all congrats all around!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy crap, I never knew I would be in the pie club. Looks like rearranging my cards and getting my AMD cards on F@H core 0x16 really changed my output. Glad to be folding for TPU!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 24, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 23, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 1,000,000 
*Nantes* passes 80,000 
*Rule-R* passes 3,000 
*twilyth* passes 500,000 
*[H]* passes 5,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

A couple of notable milestones. First *[H]* congratulations on your 5 million. 





And of course congratulations *jsfitz54* on your 1st million. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 25, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 24, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*bogmali* passes 140,000,000 
*Nantes* passes 90,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*bogmali* congratulations on another astonishing milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 25, 2012)

140 million, simply amazing!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 26, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 25, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 25,000 
*Nantes* passes 100,000 
*Rule-R* passes 4,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *Nantes* on your 100K milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 27, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 26, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 30,000 
*D4S4* passes 80,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 1,100,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,100,000 
*popswala* passes 2,000,000 
*Rule-R* passes 5,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *popswala* on your 2 Million milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice....New PSU in place and back in the hunt!


----------



## D4S4 (Jan 27, 2012)

i have realized i can run 2 single core clients when i'm just browsing and dicking about only a few days ago.

 but my puny e8400 is gonna break the 100k soon!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 27, 2012)

Well,  my cooler won't get here until Monday now... arrg.  I see folders below and above me picking up the pace!  This is going to be a fight!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 28, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 27, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*ThePutzer* passed 200,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 29, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 28, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

One too many 25 hour days made this a 3 update day. 
*The Free-DC Final 3rd & Final Update @ 5 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 29, 2012)

well done all


----------



## msgclb (Jan 30, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 28, 2012 Pie!*

Last night I didn't see any milestones but I just noticed this under yesterdays milestones. 

*Milestones!*
*Dustyshiv* passed 25,000,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

He's a belated congratulations on achieving your 25 million milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 30, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 29, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 18,000,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 1,200,000 
*TeXBill* passes 70,000,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*TeXBill* congratulations on your 70 million milestone. 





*frodon* congrats on your 18 million milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2012)

BIG CONGRATS to Texbill, Dustyshiv, and 111frodon. Thank you for your tireless donations to F@H!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats all around, keep up the great work!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 31, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 30, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*
Free-DC went dark last night and came back up this afternoon with what I believe would be the 6 PM final update. 
You'll have use your own imagination to create a pie chart from the data below since no chart was available.



Rank 	Name 	Today
1 	bogmali 	156,241
2 	Buck_Nasty 	93,310
3 	TeXBill 	86,525
4 	MStenholm 	84,723
5 	111frodon 	61,713
6 	sneekypeet 	42,316
7 	dank1983man420 	41,583
8 	newtekie1 	36,786
9 	Dustyshiv 	33,956
10 	Jstn7477 	32,388

Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*horik* passes 80,000 
*LithiumLogica* passes 3,000 
*xvi* passes 300,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*LithiumLogica* joins as new

Thanks for joining the team *LithiumLogica*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 31, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> BIG CONGRATS to Texbill, Dustyshiv, and 111frodon. Thank you for your tireless donations to F@H!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 1, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Jan 31, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 40,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,200,000 
*LithiumLogica* passes 10,000 
*MStenholm* passes 35,000,000 
*Rule-R* passes 10,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *MStenholm* on your 35 million milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2012)

Way to go MStenholm!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome stuff Mike!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you guys.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 2, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 1, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Rule-R* passes 25,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 1,200,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 3, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 2, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DRDNA* passes 500,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 1,300,000 
*Jstn7477* passes 2,500,000 
*Mindweaver* passes 4,000,000 
*newtekie1* passes 25,000,000 
*Rule-R* passes 30,000 
*thebluebumblebee* passes 10,000,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 250,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations go out tonight to *newtekie1* for his 25 million milestone, *thebluebumblebee* for his 10 million milestone and *Mindweaver* for his 4 million milestone. 
















Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 3, 2012)

well done folks, keep up the good work!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice Milestones!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 3, 2012)

Congratz Guys!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2012)

Woot! Look at all those milestones. Way to go guyz!!!!!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 4, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 3, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 2,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*theoneandonlymrk* congratulations on your 2 million milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 4, 2012)

cheers guys,harder then expected that last million, what with my main rig goin down and my spar having only 1 pciex, back now though and i just got a shiny new waterblock for my 5850 so ill be  pushing it a bit more later


----------



## msgclb (Feb 5, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 4, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 50,000 
*msgclb* passes 75,000,000 
*mx500torid* passes 8,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Wow!





Congratulations *mx500torid* on your 8 million. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratz msgclb 75 mil /drool


----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Congratz msgclb 75 mil /drool



and you for your 8 Mil


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2012)

bogmali said:


> and you for your 8 Mil





mx500torid said:


> Congratz msgclb 75 mil /drool



Congratulation to your both


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2012)

*Nice one msgclb! *75 Mil hard earned points. Congrats to mx500torid on 8 mil! It's great to have you back folding with us brother.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 5, 2012)

right, im after a piece o the action now 2x 5800 at 1ghz, i love water woot folding stabley too though i do now strangely need to run both cards mem at 1150 for stabillity strange, temps no higher then 50 either gpu or cpu


----------



## msgclb (Feb 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Nice one msgclb! *75 Mil hard earned points. Congrats to mx500torid on 8 mil! It's great to have you back folding with us brother.
> 
> 
> 
> http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Respect/king-033.gif



Thanks Buck. At first I thought you must have spent a lot of time making that smiley but as it turned out it all you had to do was grab and paste it.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 6, 2012)

More and more millions. I like it.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 6, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 5, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*LithiumLogica* passes 20,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 300,000 
*Zyon* passes 350,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 6, 2012)

Man its good to be back. This gets in your blood! I cant believe the ppd you guys are putting out. 
Unbelieveable how much you guys give and ask nothing in return. My hats off to you all!!!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 7, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 6, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*horik* passed 90,000 
*jsfitz54* passed 1,400,000 
*LithiumLogica* passed 25,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 7, 2012)

well done, keep up the great work!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 8, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 7, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passed 90,000 
*dank1983man420* passed 25,000,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passed 1,300,000 
*Rule-R* passed 40,000 
*sneekypeet* passed 14,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations guys on your milestones. 











Congratulations all.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 8, 2012)

dank1983man420 and sneekypeet big numbers Gratz


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 9, 2012)

well done peet!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 9, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 8, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Free-DC got to close to midnight and ended up with another 3 update day. 
*The Free-DC 3rd & Final Update @ 4 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passed 60,000 
*LithiumLogica* passed 30,000 
*ThePutzer* passed 350,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 10, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 9, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*hat* passes 6,000,000 
*LithiumLogica* passes 40,000 
*Rule-R* passes 50,000 
*vanyots* passes 5,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *hat* on your 6 million. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 11, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 10, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 1,100,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 12, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 11, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


I'm betting this is Free-DC's final update after Stanford's point server took a time out and hopefully made a full recovery. 
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*horik* passes 100,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 1,500,000 
*LithiumLogica* passes 50,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 400,000 
*[H]* passes 5,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *horik* on your 100K milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 13, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 12, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*LithiumLogica* passes 60,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 14, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 13, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 70,000 
*LithiumLogica* passes 70,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 15, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 14, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


This was the last Pie but I don't know what caused the time shift.
*The Free-DC Final Update around 5 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 1,200,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 1,600,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,400,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 450,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 16, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 15, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 19,000,000 
*D4S4* passes 100,000 
*Rule-R* passes 60,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 1,300,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*frodon* congratulations on your 19 million milestone.





*D4S4* congrats on your 100K.





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 16, 2012)

No Free-DC stats for a few days.



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /stats.php was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at stats.free-dc.org Port 80





> Database server has lost an SSD and will be down for a few days at least.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 17, 2012)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *Feb 15, 2012 Pie!*
> 
> *frodon* congratulations on your 19 million milestone.



Thanks!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 17, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Thanks!



COngrats!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 17, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 16, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

I dusted off my EOC Pie cooker and this is what came out of the oven. 
*The EOC Final Update*






Congratulations to all pie club members.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 18, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 17, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The EOC Final Update*





Congratulations to all pie club members.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 19, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 18, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The EOC Final Update*





Congratulations to all pie club members.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 20, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 19, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

The Free-DC server came back up but no data tonight. Maybe tomorrow.
*The EOC Final Update*





Congratulations to all pie club members.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 21, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 20, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





That's about a week combined and this is today's EOC update.






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 1,300,000
*AlienIsGOD* passes 80,000
*jsfitz54* passes 1,700,000
*Jstn7477* passes 3,000,000
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,500,000
*mx500torid* passes 8,500,000
*Rule-R* passes 70,000
*ThePutzer* passes 550,000


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*Jstn7477* congratulations on your 3 million milestone.





Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 22, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 21, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ ? PM CST*

*Not Found*

The requested URL /stats.php was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at stats.free-dc.org Port 80

This is today's EOC final update.






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

[?]

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[?]

Congratulations all.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally hit my 3 million milestone 

I bought 4x4n's nice Gigabyte GTX 460 768MB yesterday (many thanks to thebluebumblebee for making me aware of his card for sale), so I will be contributing even more to TPU next week once it arrives and is installed in my Phenom II machine with my GTX 550 Ti. I may or may not, however, stop folding on my HD 6950 in my home rig as it is hot again in Florida and my rig is terribly noisy in a warm room. If I do, the 460 should make up for it not folding and still increase my PPD by a few thousand points. All my other folding/crunching rigs are at work so they run 24/7 without bothering me at all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 22, 2012)

well done, congrats to all keep up the good work!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 23, 2012)

I moved my HD 5770 and 6670 cards to my dad's work PC, which consists of a Phenom II 965BE and a Gigabyte 790GX board. My dad has been griping for over a year that his PC was slow, and his video drivers were crashing a lot with the onboard video, so I finally proved to him tonight that his Corsair TX550 was defective the whole time as the rig shut off while installing the AMD drivers and it would hang up at POST. He's now running my cards on a Dell 350w PSU (with dual 18A 12v rails) until he orders a new PSU for himself, and his system actually runs at normal speed now.

Now that I have gotten 2 of my 3 AMD cards out of my rigs (the HD 5770 and 6770 folding literally take 60% of a Phenom II 965BE) I have more CPU resources to allocate to WCG crunching (as my dad doesn't do that on his rig). Then, the 460 should arrive and I can get some monster output. 

I'm happy to be a part of TPU's teams, and thank everyone else who folds and crunches for us. It's great putting my hardware to good use instead of it lying around in piles or boxes and eventually getting broken that way.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 23, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 22, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


Tonight I'm going with this Free-DC update! 
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Yesterday*
*1freedude* passed 1,400,000 

*Today*
*DM3K* passes 700,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 24, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 23, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD *passes 90,000
*Rule-R* passes 80,000
*ThePutzer* passes 600,000


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow,  bogmali must have been hungry yesterday...  that's one big honking piece of pie!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Finally hit my 3 million milestone



With all of the problems at Free-DC, where the milestones come from, your milestone was missed.  So, Congratulations!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 25, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 24, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 1,800,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 26, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 25, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


The Free-DC stat server is 404 tonight so I used EOC. 
*The Free-DC EOC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[unknown]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[unknown]

Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, the pie is rarely so evenly distributed! Congrats to all


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2012)

grabbed my 100K this morning


----------



## bogmali (Feb 26, 2012)

Enjoy my old GTX460 Jstn7477, glad to hear that another folder owns it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2012)

how long till a badge shows up? i know you need 100k points to qualify.  i just prefer haveing these badges rather than sigs for my research contributions


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 27, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Enjoy my old GTX460 Jstn7477, glad to hear that another folder owns it.



Holy crap, the 460 I got from 4x4n used to be yours? It's amazing where hardware ends up in the B/S/T forums. This card is a beast, and definitely my biggest producer to date. I'm glad I own it. 

I'm contemplating getting another 460, probably the Gigabyte 460 v3 as I originally planned unless another TPU member has a good used 460 they have for a decent price. Let me know guys. 

I am ordering a new PSU (LEPA G900-MA 900W SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLU...) and possibly a Phenom II X6 1045T (replacing a 955BE C3) for my elderly Crosshair III Formula. Looks like I missed the cut for the last good retail Phenom CPUs, as I had no plans to buy moar cards for folding lol.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 27, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 26, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


While the Free-DC stat server is down here's EOC. 
*The Free-DC EOC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*



AlienIsGOD said:


> grabbed my 100K this morning




*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*






Congratulations all. 




AlienIsGOD said:


> how long till a badge shows up? i know you need 100k points to qualify.  i just prefer haveing these badges rather than sigs for my research contributions



You'll find that every Sunday morning the badges get taken down so the pixies can clean them but after a few hours they magically return.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 28, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 27, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


While the Free-DC stat server is down so here's EOC. 
*The Free-DC EOC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

[unknown]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[unknown]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 28, 2012)

well done all keep up the good work!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 29, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 28, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


It looks like Free-DC had an update early but no stat action tonight so here's another day for EOC. 
*The Free-DC EOC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 1,500,000 
*AlienIsGOD* passes 100,000 
*CamelJock* passes 15,000,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 1,900,000 
*mx500torid* passes 9,000,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 700,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *CamelJock* and *mx500torid* on your latest million. 











Congratulations all.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet stones Cameljock and MX500


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 29, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Sweet stones Cameljock and MX500



+1


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats there guys!


----------



## msgclb (Mar 1, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Feb 29, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


The Free-DC server is up but he surely is doing a stability check of his SSD. 
*The Free-DC EOC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
[unknown]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[unknown]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 2, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 1, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


This includes the last several days while Free-DC was down and I believe the cutoff was 7 PM.
*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





This is EOC for today. 





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 1,600,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,600,000 
*Rule-R* passes 90,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 750,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 3, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 2, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*


*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 2,000,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 800,000 
*TwoSheds* passes 1,400,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*jsfitz54* congratulations on your 2 million milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2012)

Me:     10,918,755
TPU:1,091,769,365
I am now 1% of the team total!


----------



## msgclb (Mar 4, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 3, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 1,700,000 
*DM3K* passes 750,000 
*[H]* passes 6,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *[H]* on your 6 million milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 4, 2012)

And sadly with 6,000,000 I must bow out and stop folding as the increases in my power rates are pretty much a certain thing.:shadedshu


----------



## Feänor (Mar 4, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> And sadly with 6,000,000 I must bow out and stop folding as the increases in my power rates are pretty much a certain thing.:shadedshu



Sad.:shadedshu


----------



## msgclb (Mar 5, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 4, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 3,500,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 850,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 6, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 5, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*111frodon* passes 20,000,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,700,000 
*mx500torid* passes 9,500,000 
*thebluebumblebee* passes 11,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Tonight we have a pair padding their millions.  Congratulations *frodon* on your 20 million and *thebluebumblebee* on your 11 million. 













Congratulations all.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 6, 2012)

My pie slice is growing. 

Congratulations on your milestones guys. Keep it up.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 7, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 6, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*Rule-R* passes 100,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 900,000 
*xvi* passes 350,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Tonight we have *Rule-R* reaching his 100K milestone. Congratulations. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2012)

Woot! Nice update Bogmali.

Congrats to the stoners!


----------



## msgclb (Mar 8, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 7, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passed 1,800,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 9, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 8, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

There was no final update as the 4th update will turn into the 1st update of the new day. 
*The Free-DC Final 3rd Update @ 4 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*briar7* passed 3,000,000 
*DRDNA* passed 550,000 
*ThePutzer* passed 950,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*briar7* congratulations on your 3 million milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 10, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 9, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 11, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 10, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*ThePutzer* passes 1,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Tonight *ThePutzer* joins the millionaire club. Congratulations. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 12, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 11, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*TechPowerup!* passes 1,100,000,000   
*1freedude* passes 1,900,000 
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,800,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 2,500,000 
*vanyots* passes 6,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Look at all those zeroes! Congratulations *TechPowerup!*.   







Congratulations *vanyots* on your 6 million milestone. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 13, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 12, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 14, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 13, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 

*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 4,000,000 
*mx500torid* passes 10,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *mx500torid* on your 10 million milestone and *Jstn7477* on your 4 million milestone. 











Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 15, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 14, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passed 2,500,000 
*Lego4444* passed 500 
*ThePutzer* passed 1,100,000 


*Members Joining Today*
(none)

*Lego4444* thanks for joining the team. 
I missed him on the above list. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 15, 2012)

ThePutzer has those 6990's crankin out some points!
I like the new client, PPD is so much better on ATI/AMD now.


----------



## TeXBill (Mar 15, 2012)

Not bad PPD with just an 2600K & 2 X 7970's folding on one rig. The other one is a 2500K with 2 GTX 460's.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 16, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 15, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Today's 4th update will turn into the 1st update for the 16th. 
*The Free-DC 3rd & Final Update for today @ 4 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passed 2,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *1freedude* for your 2 million milestone. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 17, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 16 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*lauri_hoefs* passes 1,900,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 18, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 17, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*hat* passes 6,500,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 1,200,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 19, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 18, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*AlienIsGOD* passes 150,000 
*Lego4444* passes 1,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 20, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 19, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 21, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 20, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 22, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 21, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*ThePutzer* passes 1,300,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 22, 2012)

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## msgclb (Mar 23, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 22, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*lauri_hoefs* passes 2,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*


*lauri_hoefs* congratulations on your 2 million milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 24, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 23, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 4,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 25, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 24, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Niko084* passed 14,000,000 
*ThePutzer* passed 1,400,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *Niko084* on your 14 million. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 26, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 25, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*Free-DC* again had one too many 25 hour days so we're left with a 4PM update. 
*The Free-DC 3rd & Final Update @ 4 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DM3K* passed 800,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 27, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 26, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*D4S4* passes 150,000 
*DM3K* passes 850,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 1,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 28, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 27, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 3,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 29, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 28, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 29, 2012)

Keep up the good work, congrats all around!


----------



## msgclb (Mar 30, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 29, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 31, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 30, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

*ThePutzer* passes 1,600,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 31, 2012)

Whoa I came up big today, keep up the good work guys!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 1, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Mar 31, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 2, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 1, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 3, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 2, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrat's guy's and keep up the good work! It's getting harder to get some Cherry Pie around this place!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 4, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 3, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

*ThePutzer* passed 1,700,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 5, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 4, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

Free-DC pushed their luck with 25 hour days until tonight we have just 3 updates. 
*The Free-DC 3rd but Final Update @ 5 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

*Jstn7477* passed 5,000,000 
*mx500torid* passed 11,000,000 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Both *mx500torid* & *Jstn7477* managed to get their milestones in before Free-DC closed out the day @ 5 PM CST. Congratulations guys. 












Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 6, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 5, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

*TeXBill* passes 75,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *TeXBill* on another outstanding milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2012)

Way to go Tex!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow 75 Mil Very Nice! Gratz Tex


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 6, 2012)

+3 Tex.  Way to go.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 7, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 6, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

*ThePutzer* passes 1,800,000 
*[H]* passes 6,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 7, 2012)

[Belated] Congrats on the huge milestone Tex ... awesome achievement


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 7, 2012)

75 Mill, wow. Fantastic job Texbill.

Out of Turkmmenistan and now in a country that actual have internet that works.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 8, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 7, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

*xvi* passes 400,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 9, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 8, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

*DRDNA* passes 600,000 
*FLMatter* passes 1,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*FLMatter* joins as new

Thanks for joining the team. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 9, 2012)

keep up the good work all!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 10, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 9, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*

*FLMatter* passes 9,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 1,900,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 11, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 10, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 10,000 
*jsfitz54* passes 3,500,000 
*MStenholm* passes 40,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *MStenholm* on another outstanding milestone. 





Congratulations all.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats all around!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2012)

MStenholm Very nice job! 40 Mil!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 11, 2012)

wow good job everyone!

I finally got my ram and bsod issue fixed (got a new mobo) and i'm back folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> mstenholm very nice job! 40 mil!!



+1


----------



## msgclb (Apr 12, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 11, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Oily_17* passes 65,000,000 
*ThePutzer* passes 2,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *Oily* not only for your 65 million milestone but that humungous piece of cherry.  






Congratulations *ThePutzer* on your 2nd million. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 13, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 12, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 20,000 
*vanyots* passes 6,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 13, 2012)

Big congrats to all Stoners *and especially Oily_17 for his 65 Mil!!!!!!*


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Big congrats to all Stoners *and especially Oily_17 for his 65 Mil!!!!!!*
> 
> http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Respect/king-033.gif



+1. Decent work there


----------



## msgclb (Apr 14, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 13, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

We again have the Free-DC stats reset so what should be the 4th update tonight will most certainly be tomorrow's 1st. 
*The Free-DC 3rd & Final Update @ 4 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*thebluebumblebee* passed 12,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

The only thing that could be better for a Friday the 13th would be 13 million but congratulation on your 12 million today.  







Congratulations all.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats thebluebumblebee Nice job indeed!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Congrats thebluebumblebee Nice job indeed!!!



You're just saying that to make me feel better as you fly by me will I'm stuck in area 764x.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 15, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 14, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DriedFrogPills* passes 150,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2012)

nah man its not a competition. Im just glad to be putting up some points. and again Gratz on 12 mil


----------



## msgclb (Apr 16, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 15, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 25,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 17, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 16, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 30,000 
*SpeedsticK* passes 1,700,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]


Congratulations all.


----------



## bonemantis (Apr 17, 2012)

hah


----------



## flmatter (Apr 17, 2012)

Well out of curiousity I left my machine up last night and started folding about 11PM. Curious to see where I stand tomorrow morning when I pause everything and restart the machine.   

On a side note  what or when does one get badges? or are those the certificates? Thanks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2012)

flmatter said:


> Well out of curiousity I left my machine up last night and started folding about 11PM. Curious to see where I stand tomorrow morning when I pause everything and restart the machine.
> 
> On a side note  what or when does one get badges? or are those the certificates? Thanks



Welcome!  You'll get your Folding badge when you get 100,000 points.  
Folding with an AMD GPU and CPU can be frustrating.  The GPU puts a lot of load on the CPU so neither gets much done if you are SMP Folding on all of the CPU's cores and Folding on the GPU at the same time.  My recommendation is to not Fold on an AMD CPU when there's an AMD GPU.  Folding on the CPU hurts the points for the GPU and you will not get many PPD from your CPU anyway.  You can try SMP Folding on 2 or 3 cores, but keep an eye on the utilization of your GPU, where the real PPD lies.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 17, 2012)

hmmm  ok  that must be under advanced or expert tab.  so far I am running with default with no issues. But if u say I will get better numbers another way please by all means guide me.     let mknow what needs to be set at what   all i saw were -1 for this and -2 for that   sorta greek to me.  thanks in advance.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow finally broke into TPU's top 100...


----------



## msgclb (Apr 18, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 17, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 40,000 
*theoneandonlymrk* passes 3,000,000 
*Ultimation* passes 3,000 
*xBruce88x* passes 450,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*Ultimation* joins as new

Thanks for joining the team *Ultimation*. 

*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *theoneandonlymrk* on your 3 million milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratz Theoneandonlymrk. Nice job!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 18, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> Wow finally broke into TPU's top 100...



Congrats!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 19, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 18, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 5,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## Feänor (Apr 19, 2012)

And one cherry pie one! Thanks the new 5757 points gpu3 wu!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 19, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Congratz Theoneandonlymrk. Nice job!



cheers, they seem to be passing quicker to me


----------



## msgclb (Apr 20, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 19, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 50,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 20, 2012)

Can non folders eat the crumbs?


----------



## msgclb (Apr 20, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Can non folders eat the crumbs?



It's my guess that there are very few crumbs to be had because this Pie
is for "*Display Purposes Only*".


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can I have some cookies?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm crawling like a dead carcass.. but still going to take 15th.......


----------



## msgclb (Apr 21, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 20, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 60,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 22, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 21, 2012 Pie!*

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*





Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 70,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 22, 2012)

How many PPD do I need for the crazy folder badge?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> How many PPD do I need for the crazy folder badge?



I believe its 25K PPD


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 22, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I believe its 25K PPD



I couldn't remember the points.  I do remember you refusing to run a badge.   Thank you.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 22, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I believe its 25K PPD



^ yep.

 Mouse over the badge and it says so after a sec or 2


----------



## msgclb (Apr 22, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> How many PPD do I need for the crazy folder badge?



I was going to say that I don't know but then an accident happened. 

I just happened to move my cursor over my badge and there was the answer. 






My "Crazy Folder" badge will be short lived until I find another home for my GTX 560 Ti. I started to fold on it but the heat was too much so I need to find another home for it.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 22, 2012)

msgclb said:


> I was going to say that I don't know but then an accident happened.
> 
> I just happened to move my cursor over my badge and there was the answer.
> 
> ...



Thank you Master Sergeant clb.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 23, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 22, 2012 Pie!*

Tonight I'm sure you'll notice that we have a new pie chart from Free-DC. 

*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2012)

I got pie.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I got pie.



I did too

I'm only running an i7-920 @3.8Ghz on SMP and 2 GTX-460s at the moment.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I did too
> 
> I'm only running an i7-920 @3.8Ghz on SMP and 2 GTX-460s at the moment.



Do you still have your other hardware?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Do you still have your other hardware?



Yup, they're all crunching


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Yup, they're all crunching



I'm just fishing here, but if I hit 70k+ today would you be all in for the CC?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm just fishing here, but if I hit 70k+ today would you be all in for the CC?



 You are fishing......but to answer your question:



bogmali said:


> With that being said I'm not participating this year but would always support the Captain's decision.



One caveat though, if they switch to F@H usernames instead I guess I don't have a choice don't I?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2012)

You guys participating in the CC this year?  Haven't heard anything.  Us WCG guys are always willing to lend a hand if needed.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2012)

bogmali said:


> You are fishing......but to answer your question:
> 
> 
> 
> One caveat though, if they switch to F@H usernames instead I guess I don't have a choice don't I?



I have choice and that is why I'm here folding under my user name.  2 2600k's, 4 GTX 460's and 1 GTX 470.  I have another 2600k and 2 GTX 460's.  I also voted for #2 and #4 on your thread.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I have choice and that is why I'm here folding under my user name.  2 2600k's, 4 GTX 460's and 1 GTX 470.  I have another 2600k and 2 GTX 460's.  I also voted for #2 and #4 on your thread.



You're on brother, here is what I am going to offer:

2 Xeon X5680's (switch to Linux once folding)
2 Xeon X5570's (switch to Linux once folding)
i7-970 (switch to Linux once folding)
i7-920 (will be replaced by a Xeon W3690 next week) (switch to Linux once folding)
Q6600 w/ 2 GTX-460

Possibles (not for sure)
2 Xeon L5410's
i7-875K


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2012)

bogmali said:


> You're on brother, here is what I am going to offer:
> 
> 2 Xeon X5680's (switch to Linux once folding)
> 2 Xeon X5570's (switch to Linux once folding)
> ...



Nice hardware.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 23, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I'm looking into a 4p AMD G34 rig to replace all my current hardware. With my current electrical usage, the 4p rig would pay for itself in 24-36 months. Might have something in place for the CC.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Way to go for folding PPD/Watt wise


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm looking into a 4p AMD G34 rig to replace all my current hardware. With my current electrical usage, the 4p rig would pay for itself in 24-36 months. Might have something in place for the CC.



Crazy like a fox.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm looking into a 4p AMD G34 rig to replace all my current hardware. With my current electrical usage, the 4p rig would pay for itself in 24-36 months. Might have something in place for the CC.



 wish i could ,i can dream


----------



## Feänor (Apr 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm looking into a 4p AMD G34 rig to replace all my current hardware. With my current electrical usage, the 4p rig would pay for itself in 24-36 months. Might have something in place for the CC.



There you go...

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...der-750-price-drop-long-week-end-special.html

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/buy-sell-trade/52011-supermicro-opteron-4p-servers.html

These fs threads are from some of the best folders in Canada. 

I believe ppd is more important than competition or price. I'm pretty sure it is worth a shot.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 24, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm looking into a 4p AMD G34 rig to replace all my current hardware. With my current electrical usage, the 4p rig would pay for itself in 24-36 months. Might have something in place for the CC.



http://www.overclock.net/t/1247465/...4-cpus-and-32gb-gskill-ram-1333mhz-cas-7/0_20


----------



## msgclb (Apr 24, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 23, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*







hertz9753 said:


> I got pie.



Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*hertz9753* passes 40,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Your 99K tonight got you some finger food and a 40 million milestone.  Congratulations. 







Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you clb.  I forgot about the 40 million thing.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratz hertz9753! 40 Mil!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> congratz hertz9753! 40 mil!!



+1


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 24, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Congratz hertz9753! 40 Mil!!



+2


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 24, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> +1



Bruce, thank you.  It feels good to be back folding with TPU.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 24, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> +2



Double post, but what is your first name?  Mine is Michael(Mike).  Thank you for the toast.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 24, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> +2



+3


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 24, 2012)

All right, time for a group(team) hug! It's great to have you back Hertz, as I was a bit confused why you left. Regardless, we are glad your home!

P.S. quit stealin' meh pie!!!!!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 25, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 24, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passed 80,000 
*xBruce88x* passed 500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 26, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 25, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update was 3rd @ 4 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passed 90,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all. 

It must have hit 90F here in OKC today and I can tell you that a heat stroke wasn't out of the question. 

As I was waiting for one card to finish so I could shut down all my rigs for the night I noticed that *TeXBill* now is the team #3 folder. Congratulations.  
I'm now going to bed hoping tomorrow is a cooler day.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats FLMatter!  And congrats TeXBill! 

Clb or anyone, do you know what this pic is?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 26, 2012)

US Army Combat Engineers and I was one for awhile.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 26, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> US Army Combat Engineers and I was one for awhile.



More like Engineers all together. It is also the insignia for the USACE (U.S. Army Corps of Engineers)


----------



## flmatter (Apr 26, 2012)

It beats the flaming piss pot I had to wear. At least my airborne wings and status made up for it


----------



## msgclb (Apr 27, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 26, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*FLMatter* passes 100,000 
*mx500torid* passes 12,000,000 
*Ryo129* passes 400,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

I've got a couple of certificates tonight. First we have *mx500torid* with his 12 million milestone. 

Also congratulations *FLMatter* on reaching your 100K milestone. 











Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats all!


----------



## niko084 (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't consistently get pie... I'm running 2 GTX550's, 1 GTS450, a i3-2120 and some weak gpu in a laptop 24/7.

Good job everyone.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2012)

Big congrat's to mx500torid for a hard earned 12 Million!!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 28, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 27, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passes 6,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*Jstn7477* congratulations on your 6 million milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats Jstn7477.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats Jstn7477 on your milestone! I also see that Hertz9753 has been getting his fair share of Cherry Pie lately. Keep up the great work and stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 28, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats Jstn7477.



+1


----------



## msgclb (Apr 29, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 28, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*ThePutzer* passes 2,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 30, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 29, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 1, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*Apr 30, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*reilly4356* passes 50,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 1, 2012)

Congrats reilly4356.  I think TexBill is cheating.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I think TexBill is cheating.


I think TexBill is Kickin A$$!


----------



## TeXBill (May 1, 2012)

> I think TexBill is cheating.


Just got 4 machines folding.



> I think TexBill is Kickin A$$!


Thanks Buck, just getting ready for CC


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2012)

Way to go EVERYONE, the team's PPD is over 1 million, which hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 2, 2012)

I will have another 35K online for the CC with the help of my son and his i7 & GTX560ti. God I love that kid!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I will have another 35K online for the CC with the help of my son and his i7 & GTX560ti. God I love that kid!



Nice!  I also added a 2600k and a GTX 460 today.


----------



## msgclb (May 2, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 1, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*1freedude* passes 2,500,000 
*Niko084* passes 15,000,000 
*snschbt* passes 500 


*Members Joining Today*
*snschbt* joins as new

Thanks for joining the team *snschbt*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *Niko084* on your 15 million milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 2, 2012)

Congrats Niko084.  I remember the cat with the frog hat.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 2, 2012)

Get ready for the CC May 15th -25th. Working on the thread and should be completed later today. Go, Go ChimpowerUp!


----------



## mx500torid (May 2, 2012)

Woohoo 15 mil, gratz Niko084


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 2, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*hat* passes 7,000,000 
*NastyHabits* passes 16,000,000 
*xBruce88x* passes 550,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

I have certificates for *NastyHabits* at 16 million and *hat* at 7 million. 











Congratulations all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2012)

hat and NastyHabits!


----------



## mstenholm (May 3, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> hat and NastyHabits!



+1 nice job there


----------



## mx500torid (May 3, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> hat and NastyHabits!



+2


----------



## msgclb (May 4, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 3, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*CamelJock* passes 16,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

I see 16 million congratulations for *CamelJock*. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2012)

Congrats CamelJock!


----------



## johnspack (May 4, 2012)

And next I take 15th place,  and continue the slow crawl!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2012)

Way to go Gary and Pete! Keep it going boys.


----------



## niko084 (May 4, 2012)

My cat in a frog hat  

15mil, I barely believe it myself.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 4, 2012)

Congrats to all keep up the good work!


----------



## mx500torid (May 5, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats CamelJock!



+1


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 4, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 9 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*phoenix* passes 5,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

I see 5 million reasons for *phoenix* to celebrate tonight.  Congratulations. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2012)

Congrats phoenix!  5 million points.  Congrats to all folders on another great day.


----------



## mx500torid (May 5, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats phoenix!  5 million points.  Congrats to all folders on another great day.



+1 woohoo


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 5, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*jsfitz54* passes 4,000,000 
*Sunchaser* passes 5,000 
*[H]* passes 7,000,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*Sunchaser* joins as new

Thanks for joining the team *Sunchaser*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Tonight we have milestones of 7 million for *[H]* and 4 million for *jsfitz54*. Congratulations guys. 











Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2012)

Congrats jsfitz54 and [H].  And welcome Sunchaser?


----------



## mx500torid (May 6, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats jsfitz54 and [H].  And welcome Sunchaser?



+1


----------



## msgclb (May 7, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 6, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 10 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## msgclb (May 8, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 7, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

The final Free-DC update for today turned out to be the 3rd update. 
It turns out that *ChimPoweUp* took the cherry after Free-DC reset for the day. 
Maybe that's a sign of some event that will happen soon! 

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 4 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Jstn7477* passed 6,500,000 
*vanyots* passed 7,000,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

Congratulations *vanyots* on your 7 million milestone. 






Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 passed 6,500,000 
vanyots passed 7,000,000 

Congrats guys!

So clb is the first in.  Still no folding love from Cindy. I did post May 5 as the start of the CC her Facebook page, I did try to correct it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 8, 2012)

congrats to all


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 8, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*







Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*snschbt* passes 1,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

That pie chart looks different, in good way though.  Congrats guys.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

?


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> ?



Ninja comes to mind


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Ninja comes to mind


----------



## mx500torid (May 9, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Jstn7477 passed 6,500,000
> vanyots passed 7,000,000
> 
> Congrats guys!
> ...


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 9, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 5 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*briar7* passes 3,500,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all. 

*Click Me!*
​


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 10, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 6 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
[none]


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all. 

*Click Me!*
​


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2012)

I passed MSt(MStenholm) and I am now behind him.  Excellent day for MSt.


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I passed MSt(MStenholm) and I am now behind him.  Excellent day for MSt.



I had a 6900. You will get your slot back for sure 

Edit: You got it already.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I had a 6900. You will get your slot back for sure
> 
> Edit: You got it already.



The 6900's are rare.  Tales will be told about the last one folded.


----------



## msgclb (May 12, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 11, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*snschbt* passes 9,000 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all. 

*Click Me!*
​


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2012)

snschbt passes 9,000. Congats.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 12, 2012)

i decided to join, i want some pie!

i get 25k "Estimated" PPD, but my true PPD is roughly 15k because i use my folding rig as a daily gaming rig.. but 15k is ok right?


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 12, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 7 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Matthew-HD7970* passes 4,000 
*snschbt* passes 10,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*Matthew-HD7970* joins as new

Thanks for joining the team *Matthew-HD7970*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all. 

*Click Me!*
​


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you Matthew-HD7970 for joining our team.

clb, thank you.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2012)

Looks like the Chimp is getting hungry. I better get to feeding it. 

Oh, just picked up a GTX460 1Gb for $60.00 on Craigslist. I figure we could use a few extra PPD.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 13, 2012)

msgclb said:


> *TechPowerUp!*
> *May 12, 2012 Pie!*
> 
> 
> ...



i have changed my name my gpu is now for crunching and cpu folding, so im Matthew-3770k now


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i have changed my name my gpu is now for crunching and cpu folding, so im Matthew-3770k now



Welcome in.  Always remeber the pm that I sent you about this being a PG website.


----------



## msgclb (May 14, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 13, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*DRDNA* passes 650,000 
*Matthew-3770K* passes 2,000 


*Members Joining Today*
*Matthew-3770K* joins as new

Welcome back *Matthew-3770K*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

[none]

Congratulations all. 

*Click Me!*
​


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2012)

Go Chimp go


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2012)

*TechPowerUp!*
*May 14, 2012 Pie!*


*Tonight's Pie.*

*The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST*






Congratulations to all pie club members. 


*Milestones!*
*Buck_Nasty* passes 120,000,000 
*ChimPowerUp* passes 55,000,000 
*Matthew-3770K* passes 4,000 
*MOJU* passes 2,000 

*Members Joining Today*
*MOJU* joins as new

Thanks for joining *MOJU*. 


*Certificates for 100K and each Million Milestone.*

*Buck* It's nice of you to get this 120 million milestone out of the way before the CC. 

*ChimPowerUp*, no comment. 












Congratulations all. 

*I don't plan any updates for the next 10 days so let's keep our chimp well feed.* 

*Click Me!*
​


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2012)

Congrats Buck!  Great milestone!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Congrats Buck!  Great milestone!



Thanks Mike! Looking forward to 200mil


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Mike! Looking forward to 200mil



lovein the dedication of ya just as much as that monster figure you achieved allready respect


----------



## mx500torid (May 16, 2012)

120 Mil dont think I got that much time left. Congratz Buck your dedication is astounding!!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 19, 2012)

im at 58k now xD


----------



## NastyHabits (May 19, 2012)

120 Million!  Wow!  Buck that is awesome.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 28, 2012)

wheres the pie charts gone?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 28, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> wheres the pie charts gone?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711&sort=today


----------



## popswala (May 28, 2012)

I was just looking at the old posts When I joined here which you guys almost didn't catch lol. I appreciate all the time you guys put in keeping the team updated on everyone's status. I do miss moving up so quickly when msclib couldn't post my certs or anything lol, and getting in the top 20 ppd several times. I miss my old hardware that seems to do a lil better then what I'm running now. 

Keep up the awesome job team.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 28, 2012)

a new high PPD


----------



## hertz9753 (May 31, 2012)

Oh well.  It's better than nothing.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## DRDNA (Jun 7, 2012)

imperialreign  I'm homing in on passing you so hold on tight. Going for position 96.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 8, 2012)

*chimpoweup*

ha ha clearly ,it isnt just me that needs to pop to mums (/friends) to reconfigure a client ,bonus points on the way to me soon

chimpowerup gets another slice!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 11, 2012)

*more a bump then a DP*

what are we calling the cut off time then these days,,,

i have my mitts on a slice at the min

bit of readings, i found this sos.



msgclb said:


> The Free-DC Final Update @ 8 PM CST


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 11, 2012)

Its up to the stats page....and Stanford I think


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratz Beertintedgoggles 14 million!!!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jun 19, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Congratz Beertintedgoggles 14 million!!!



Thanks and congrats on your 14 million too!  Looks like you exploded the past few days.  I'm not sure what's up with the SMP points all of a sudden but I'm guessing you have two or three overclocked i5/i7's.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratz Jstn7477, 8 million!!! Good Job!!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 1, 2012)

June 30th, 2012!


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 1, 2012)

Feels good, eh?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 2, 2012)

July 1st, 2012!

congrats guys!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2012)

WOW ive been getting some regular pie going on ,nice


----------



## popswala (Jul 6, 2012)

I know the feeling. Looking at it right now I have a small piece of pie at 8th spot. Pretty sweet.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2012)

indeed, and well done dude, but you seventh so extra well done thro some custard at it i have.


woot my badge changed too, at last, ive been away a few days so eagles been off(scared of fire or something),and my main rig Quad GT2 stomped thru my absence unabaited, infact it did better without my messin.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations to Jstn7477 for reaching 10 million!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 18, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Congratulations to Jstn7477 for reaching 10 million!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120717/cert.Jstn7477.10010001.jpg



WOOHOO!!! Coming up fast!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! I apparently skipped over this thread tonight and didn't see that bluebumblebee posted my certificate.

It's interesting being one of the "bigger players" at a time when it seems many are downsizing their farms, but I'm glad I can contribute at that rate (and hopefully continue for a while). All of the GTX cards and other parts I've acquired through TPU are doing an excellent job, and it was great dealing with you guys!


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

Surprised no one caught this. I just got it on Sat. I'm slowly moving along.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratz Popswala! Seems not much going on in forum lately. Summertime and hot temps maybe keeping some away.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratz Jstn om 11 mil!!!


----------



## popswala (Jul 30, 2012)

This just put a smile on my face cause I just noticed it. Musta got it today. I got the crazy folder badge now.

All thanks to Buck, I'm moving along a lil more nicely now. I went from 17-20Kpnts to 30+pnts today so far and its just a lil past half over. Can't wait to see what a full day brings in.

Now if I can ever build a rig that can do some folding on cpu that'll help out also, as my currents are crunching at the moment.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> This just put a smile on my face cause I just noticed it. Musta got it today. I got the crazy folder badge now.
> 
> All thanks to Buck, I'm moving along a lil more nicely now. I went from 17-20Kpnts to 30+pnts today so far and its just a lil past half over. Can't wait to see what a full day brings in.
> 
> Now if I can ever build a rig that can do come folding on cpu that'll help out also, as my currents are crunching at the moment.



Your are currently sitting as #2 (Free-DC) so your GPUs are doing great. If you want to go the CPU way either get a 4P AMD or at least a 2P Intel, none off these are cheap but yields more PPD per watt then any GPU.


----------



## popswala (Jul 30, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> 4P AMD or at least a 2P Intel



have no idea what you mean lol. I was looking around (not hard) for some dual cpu boards. like to get my feet wet with one some day. Gotta learn somehow. Theres no way I can afford Xenons and I don't wana invest some crazy amount in something i don't know anything about. maybe in the future when I learn more. So something along the lines of a low end budget dual amd/intel that'll still do decent on folding/(crunhing possibly).


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> have no idea what you mean lol. I was looking around (not hard) for some dual cpu boards. like to get my feet wet with one some day. Gotta learn somehow. Theres no way I can afford Xenons and I don't wana invest some crazy amount in something i don't know anything about. maybe in the future when I learn more. So something along the lines of a low end budget dual amd/intel that'll still do decent on folding/(crunhing possibly).



Sorry to use server people jargon...4P AMD is a 4 CPU board ($400 and up), CPUs are not cheap either but still cheaper then the Intel Xeons and Interlagos are sold used where you live for a as low as $2500/four. There is no low cost/high yield duals solutions.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> have no idea what you mean lol. I was looking around (not hard) for some dual cpu boards. like to get my feet wet with one some day. Gotta learn somehow. Theres no way I can afford Xenons and I don't wana invest some crazy amount in something i don't know anything about. maybe in the future when I learn more. So something along the lines of a low end budget dual amd/intel that'll still do decent on folding/(crunhing possibly).



He means something like this: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...cores-canadian-magny-cours-motherfolding.html


----------



## popswala (Jul 30, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He means something like this: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...cores-canadian-magny-cours-motherfolding.html



That would be awesome to build and play/learn on. But to rich for my blood at the moment. What about getting some older parts that'll still be decent that I can learn on also? I know I can't go to far back due to wu's aren't prob produced for them any longer. I will be keeping my eyes open on here for any to pop up for sale that's reasonable of when I can afford it after I get some currents affairs taken care of of course.


----------



## popswala (Aug 1, 2012)

Well after a full day of folding, I'm pulling in over 40k+. That looks much better then 17-20k daily. This gives me a nice warm feeling inside lol. I find it hard to realize that adding a 2nd 460 to the system puts me up that much higher then a single 460.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow finally broke my first million!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47983&stc=1&d=1343820572


----------



## niko084 (Aug 1, 2012)

popswala said:


> Well after a full day of folding, I'm pulling in over 40k+. That looks much better then 17-20k daily. This gives me a nice warm feeling inside lol. I find it hard to realize that adding a 2nd 460 to the system puts me up that much higher then a single 460.



Depends, my GTS450's are running 9-13k PPD, the 550 (I think I have 1, maybe 2) that puts out around 12-16k PPD.

So you could have had a good day


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 14, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> There is no low cost/high yield duals solutions.


 Reffering to 4p servers being great 

its not an imposability to build a Hive for folding and some have, ive now dreamed of makeing a fish tank one a while using cheapish single socket mobos x5 and 5x Amd Fx8120 but regardless of what you put them in it still cant be done that cheap, they do work well apparently


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 14, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Reffering to 4p servers being great
> 
> its not an imposability to build a Hive for folding and some have, ive now dreamed of makeing a fish tank one a while using cheapish single socket mobos x5 and 5x Amd Fx8120 but regardless of what you put them in it still cant be done that cheap, they do work well apparently



What do you mean by "hive"?

BTW, from an AMD fan, F@H on AMD CPU's sucks!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 14, 2012)

Personally, I crunch on CPUs and keep my GPUs reserved for Folding@Home. I can then say I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Personally, I crunch on CPUs and keep my GPUs reserved for Folding@Home. I can then say I have the best of both worlds.



Same, GPUs can't be reliable used by WCG yet, so I feel that I might as well crunch...and then my CPUs contribute to my preferred project


----------



## StormHammy (Aug 17, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> Wow finally broke my first million!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47983&stc=1&d=1343820572



I'll drink to that.
d(^.^)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 27, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What do you mean by "hive"?
> 
> BTW, from an AMD fan, F@H on AMD CPU's sucks!



Hive, basically a networked array of computers , but with one as the main mofo , distributing work to be done to the others, i priced up a 36 core setup with 5 processors and mobos 5x  psu and memory at considerably less then an actual 4p server, plus each is overclockable and tweekable moreso then a 4p server, sorry i didnt see your post untill now, AMd cpus dont all suck at Folding@home btw, mine and any other phenom suck but, Fx bulldozers do fine as i hope vishera cpu's will. 


woot my badge updated at last, its been on 3 mill for months


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 27, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Hive, basically a networked array of computers , but with one as the main mofo , distributing work to be done to the others, i priced up a 36 core setup with 5 processors and mobos 5x  psu and memory at considerably less then an actual 4p server, plus each is overclockable and tweekable moreso then a 4p server, sorry i didnt see your post untill now, AMd cpus dont all suck at Folding@home btw, mine and any other phenom suck but, Fx bulldozers do fine as i hope vishera cpu's will.
> 
> 
> woot my badge updated at last, its been on 3 mill for months


Congrat's theoneandonlymrk on the badge update! Speaking of 4P, I'm working on a little project that will keep me warm during the winter. BTW, folding steady again with some old hardware.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's theoneandonlymrk on the badge update! Speaking of 4P, I'm working on a little project that will keep me warm during the winter. BTW, folding steady again with some old hardware.



I saw that you were back on the charts again--what are you running right now?

Great to have you back, Captain!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I saw that you were back on the charts again--what are you running right now?
> 
> Great to have you back, Captain!


Kinda embarrassing...but running Phenom x4 9850BE/GTX460 24/7 and filling in with a FX-5000/GTX275 when I'm not surfing. I've gotten rid of so much hardware that there is not much left to choose from, lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Kinda embarrassing...but running Phenom x4 9850BE/GTX460 24/7 and filling in with a FX-5000/GTX275 when I'm not surfing. I've gotten rid of so much hardware that there is not much left to choose from, lol.



Well, it's still better than nothing, right?  Presumably that's ~30k PPD at least...which is over twice what I'm doing and certainly enough for top-20


----------



## popswala (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't speak for others but For me. The parts went to good ppl that is sure making good use of them. No better person to have gotten great stuff that was well taken care of from.

Looking forward to seeing fello folders returning after the heat wave. I might take a hit in the top 20 though but that doesn't matter to the team points we all get together.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2012)

popswala said:


> I can't speak for others but For me. The parts went to good ppl that is sure making good use of them. No better person to have gotten great stuff that was well taken care of from.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing fello folders returning after the heat wave. I might take a hit in the top 20 though but that doesn't matter to the team points we all get together.



I'm personally setting the goal of ~doubling my PPD over the next few months, although I may add a 3rd GTX460-class GPU by spring


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2012)

Time to get this thread going again!

*Congrat's to all folders who partook of "Pie", regardless of flavor(except cement...Sorry TeXBill)*

Welcome back to the Top Ten Pete!






*Top 20!*


Err, who is that masked man in 19th position?






*Milestones*






*Another 1.6M Point day. Way to go guy's!!!!!!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

Great work guys!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Time to get this thread going again!
> 
> *Congrat's to all folders who partook of "Pie", regardless of flavor(except cement...Sorry TeXBill)*
> 
> Welcome back to the Top Ten Pete!



HHHmmmmmmmm, blueberry pie.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow.  I'm still hanging in the top twenty.  One crappy GTS 250 and two ancient dual-core Xeons.  Amazing.

Of course I've fallen from the top 10 in the team, and the top 1000 in FAH.  But at least I can say I was once there.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 11, 2012)

Heh,  yeah,  might be awhile before I pull that off again.  Seem to have hit some mutant smp jobs that dumped at just the right time!  Now just have to figure out how to buy that 480 from trt740....


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 11, 2012)

hmm maybe i'll get some pie tomorrow... i've managed about 9k ppd today so far.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 11, 2012)

Never give up on pie,  and it's yummy when you finally get it!


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I looked at that wrong... but I'm in the top 20 now, according to extremeoverclocking's stats







I can't find the top 20 for DC's stats.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I think I looked at that wrong... but I'm in the top 20 now, according to extremeoverclocking's stats
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121015/Capture007.jpg
> 
> I can't find the top 20 for DC's stats.



I show you in 15th place today. FreeDC is only good for daily stats, not average rankings like ExtremeOverclocking does.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn...I'm going _down_...


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2012)

I want to know who's still producing as ChimPowerUp.:shadedshu  Please cease and desist.   Thank you


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Damn...I'm going _down_...


Don't feel bad.  I've been descending in the ranks for years now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I need to change my signature:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow...Buck Nasty taking a good two-thirds of the pie...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think I need to change my signature:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/teampietoday.png



Bogmali is still a hoarding pig. Just look at this....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bogmali is still a hoarding pig. Just look at this....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121020/Capture027.jpg



It's amazing what happens when there have only been two updates thus far and you've managed to drop a 200k+ WU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

*Saturday Night Pie!!!! Nice work boyz!*






*Top 21*






Fit Female: I'm sure a little *protein* went into that body. Pic is relevant.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2012)

LOL, who is still folding under ChimPowerUp?

On another weird note, I ran into El Fiendo on the opposing team while playing MWO


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 21, 2012)

I too am curious about who's folding for chimpowerup... kinda throws things off a bit.

nice to see i've finally broken the 10,000 ppd barrier. I'm starting a new job in a week or so,.. so maybe i can pick up a couple more 8800s to fold with. or build some more phenom II rigs lol... or both. getting my vehicles running is kinda top on my list of things to do though, but i'll be adding to my folding at some point.

If I keep my PC folding and my GPU doesn't get more work units that make it go UNSTABLE_MACHINE then I should reach 1million points by mid November, early December at the latest.

edit... Matthew-ps3 is a bit ironic for me...since my room mate's name is matthew and he happens to own a PS3 lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

bogmali said:


> On another weird note, I ran into El Fiendo on the opposing team while playing MWO


Did you get a chance to chat with him? He is such an enigma nowadays. Kinda funny how he folds for a few days and teases us....


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you get a chance to chat with him? He is such an enigma nowadays. Kinda funny how he folds for a few days and teases us....



He is now on my friends list on MWO, I will chat with him when I see him online again.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 22, 2012)

*I'm Back ....*






Fired up my 460 and snuck back into the top 10.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2012)

^ So will I be in a day or two. My rig was stuck for +10 days and I was away. Just testing it on crunching and hopefully back to 50 kPPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> ^ So will I be in a day or two. My rig was stuck for +10 days and I was away. Just testing it on crunching and hopefully back to 50 kPPD


Still running the Hex? Are you running SMP or -bigadv with the corehack?


----------



## Feänor (Oct 22, 2012)

NastyHabits said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121022/Oct 21 Free-DC.jpg



Makes me hungry...

hhhmmm... Cherry pie... 

(if buck or bogmali doesn't steal it from me...)


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Still running the Hex? Are you running SMP or -bigadv with the corehack?



Just SMP. Gave up on Linux and wireless.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2012)

*Nice work today guy's and nice milestone for xBruce88x*







*Top 23*






*Milestones*


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you get a chance to chat with him? He is such an enigma nowadays. Kinda funny how he folds for a few days and teases us....



Ninja post! I'm not really that much of a mystery.

Also, I've been following the updates on your 4p build, and 'damn' sums it up.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 23, 2012)

"It's Alive!"


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 23, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Ninja post! I'm not really that much of a mystery.
> 
> Also, I've been following the updates on your 4p build, and 'damn' sums it up.



Two posts in 24 hours, slow down!


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Nice work today guy's and nice milestone for xBruce88x*



Awesome! Getting closer and closer to 1 million.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 24, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Two posts in 24 hours, slow down!



This makes 4. Your move Mr. Hertz.

Also, congrats Bruce! And congrats to the team as I see this:

TechPowerup! passes 1,300,000,000


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 24, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> This makes 4. Your move Mr. Hertz.
> 
> Also, congrats Bruce! And congrats to the team as I see this:
> 
> TechPowerup! passes 1,300,000,000



Nice post El Fiendo.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2012)

Mmmm,  still slurping down that blueberry pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry guy's, but I slept thru the last update of Free-DC so there is no Pie Chart. We did have a fabulous day with over 2 Million points.






Keep up the great work!






And as El Fiendo stated, congrats to the Team for another great Milestone!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

You did over half of the Team output yesterday!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice job Buck!  I also noticed I seem to be maintaining top 10 for daily output,  and going to crack 17 mil today!  I may not be able to sell the 285s,  they are just so classic.....


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2012)

Wheeee!  17mil today.  If I sell these things off,  might as well bulk up on points!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2012)

Yesterday's milestones:
bogmali passed 170,000,000 
El_Mayo passed 3,000 
mx500torid passed 20,000,000 

Today's milestones so far:
CamelJock passes 17,000,000 
El_Mayo passes 4,000 
Jstn7477 passes 18,000,000


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice stones guys! Big Congrats to Bogmali, CamelJock, MX500torid, & Jstn7477!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow,  amazing milestone Bogmali,  10x my milestone!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice stones guys! Big Congrats to Bogmali, CamelJock, MX500torid, & Jstn7477!





johnspack said:


> Wow,  amazing milestone Bogmali,  10x my milestone!



Thanks!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2012)

*Sunday Night Pie!*






*Top 21*






*Milestones*






Another "Fit" girl!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I don't know what that green pie is,  but after seeing that pic....  I don't care!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

Utter gluttony once again


----------



## Feänor (Oct 30, 2012)

Buck, with 140 million points behind you, i have just one word for you: cheers!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Utter gluttony once again


It's for the Team! I'm just so tickled that we are averaging 1.5M PPDWay to go guy's!!!!!!(now if we could ever get some GPU's back on F@H.....)



Feanor said:


> Buck, with 140 million points behind you, i have just one word for you: cheers!



Thanks Feanor! I want to thank you personally for helping us out with your rigs as well.. It's great to have you and Bogmali running -bigadv along with me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's for the Team! I'm just so tickled that we are averaging 1.5M PPDWay to go guy's!!!!!!(now if we could ever get some GPU's back on F@H.....)




I swear, I'll be back.  And I'm negotiating to buy a G92 8800GTS, so that's at least something


----------



## Feänor (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I swear, I'll be back.  And I'm negotiating to buy a G92 8800GTS, so that's at least something



Interested in a gtx 275 co-op or a gtx 295? I have one of each sitting in my closet. Pm me and we could work something out.

I cannot use them unless someone can point me a guide to get Fermi and gt200 to fold together...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Interested in a gtx 275 co-op or a gtx 295? I have one of each sitting in my closet. Pm me and we could work something out.
> 
> I cannot use them unless someone can point me a guide to get Fermi and gt200 to fold together...



YGPM


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2012)

*Pie for Monday, 12-03-12*






*Top 20*






*Milestones (Big congrats to Bruce!)*










*

Does anyone know who Matthew-GTX570 is? He could be pullin' down alot more points with ERB...*


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2012)

Battle of the 17mils is on!  Did a clean install of win today just so I could run my 480 tonight.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Maban (Dec 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Pie for Monday, 12-03-12*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121203/Capture055.jpg
> 
> ...


I could be second on that list if I wanted. I directed Matt to your post about the bonuses yesterday. Not sure if he did it properly.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does anyone know who Matthew-GTX570 is? He could be pullin' down alot more points with ERB...[/SIZE][/B]



He got it woking now - 17,285 points for one WU


----------



## Maban (Dec 4, 2012)

Setting up a 2x 470 rig right now for TPU. Hopefully before the week's over I will switch over my 2600K and 680 also.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 4, 2012)

1 	135 	Buck_Nasty 	+1 	+1 	1,335,358 	783,490 	840,550 	3,337,019 	173,671,675 	144,378
2 	137 	bogmali 	-1 	-1 	144,620 	21,894 	30,802 	413,338 	172,878,284 	120,079


Congratz Buck!!! The Captain is back to number one!!!   


Just amazing the points between you two.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> 1 	135 	Buck_Nasty 	+1 	+1 	1,335,358 	783,490 	840,550 	3,337,019 	173,671,675 	144,378
> 2 	137 	bogmali 	-1 	-1 	144,620 	21,894 	30,802 	413,338 	172,878,284 	120,079
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks MX. Gotta give Bogmali credit, as he opened up a 50 Mil point lead on me. It took some expensive hardware and several months to catch back up to him. *Much appreciation for you Bogmali!*


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks MX. Gotta give Bogmali credit, as he opened up a 50 Mil point lead on me. It took some expensive hardware and several months to catch back up to him. *Much appreciation for you Bogmali!*



Both of you have done a great job, just out of sync. It does however seems like Bogmali is back to old time glory or there about  That leaves very small pieces of pie for the rest of us on the days when Frodon uploads his Linux bigadvs. Nice to see TPU back as a power house.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gotta give Bogmali credit, as he opened up a 50 Mil point lead on me. It took some expensive hardware and several months to catch back up to him. *Much appreciation for you Bogmali!*



It's nothing Cap, I was just keeping it warm for ya



mstenholm said:


> Both of you have done a great job, just out of sync. It does however seems like Bogmali is back to old time glory or there about



Thanks! I'm not at a 100% yet, once power is restored at my old workplace I will have the 980 and 970 hexes going.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 31, 2012)

Gratz Buck. Dang man you could be 138th on the team list by your lonesome!!! 190 Mil.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Maban (Jan 5, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


>



Oh sure, you choose to bake a pie just days after I temporarily switch over to another team.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2013)

Maban said:


> Oh sure, you choose to bake a pie just days after I temporarily switch over to another team.



Sorry. I will go away.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Hertz sure would be nice to see your big numbers over here again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 12, 2013)

One big, and one HUGE milestone:

Big: 10,000,000 (last Friday) Steevo1 

Huge: 200,000,000! Buck_Nasty


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 12, 2013)

Congratz Buck!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 12, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> One big, and one HUGE milestone:
> 
> Big: 10,000,000 (last Friday) Steevo1
> 
> Huge: 200,000,000! Buck_Nasty



Nice post blue. 

I don't lurk, I just peek through the windows.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2013)

Recent Milestones:
8,000,000 Friday, 18 January 2013 ThePutzer 
2,000,000 Monday, 21 January 2013 Maban


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2013)

Recent Milestones:
6,000,000 Sunday, 27 January 2013 Briar7
20,000,000 Saturday, 26 January 2013 thebluebumbebee  Also hit 20,000 WU's at the same time!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 30, 2013)

*Today's milestone*

bogmali passes 180,000,000  

Nice big number.  Way to go!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2013)

Woot Bogmali! Nice work on the 180Mil milestone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2013)

Recent Milestones:

40,000,000 F150_Raptor Sunday, 17 February 2013 
8,000,000 [H] Thursday, 14 February 2013 
And, moving up the ranks quickly, the quiet one:
300,000 Asmodian Sunday, 17 February 2013


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2013)

30,000,000 mx500torid Monday, 25 February 2013


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2013)

1freedude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130416/cert.1freedude.3012729099.jpg



Congratz!!!


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 16, 2013)

I know you've kinda been updating stats here and there, I'm gonna try to spruce it up, like the good old days, starting tonight.  I get home from work @ 2 am Pacific time.  I might be able to do it from work.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 16, 2013)

1freedude said:


> I know you've kinda been updating stats here and there, I'm gonna try to spruce it up, like the good old days, starting tonight.  I get home from work @ 2 am Pacific time.  I might be able to do it from work.



I've done this in the past.  2 AM Pacific time will be too late to get data from Free-DC.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> I've done this in the past.  2 AM Pacific time will be too late to get data from Free-DC.



Is end of day on DC Stats 12am or 9pm CST?


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 17, 2013)

DC stats gets data from reporting Stanford server.  No rhyme or reason to end time. It changes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2013)

1freedude said:


> No rhyme or reason to end time. It changes.



:shadedshu


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2013)

1freedude said:


> DC stats gets data from reporting Stanford server.  No rhyme or reason to end time. It changes.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2013)

This is some crazy stuff.


----------



## Maban (Apr 17, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> This is some crazy stuff.



My first slice of (forum posted) pie. It's delicious.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 17, 2013)

I know I haven't been folding, or paying attention to milestones thread, but is the end time constant now?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 17, 2013)

1freedude said:


> I know I haven't been folding, or paying attention to milestones thread, but is the end time constant now?



Take it from me man, no. 

It always followed the schedule that 9pm was generally the last update you'd get, and by 12am it would have reset. I believe time zones came into play however, because there were stretcheswhere the 12am update for Stanford would be included on Free-DC before the reset. 

And then there was this, which absolutely drove me insane.

Last Checked : Tue Apr 16, 19:35:44 2013 GMT
Data Updated : Tue Apr 16, 19:35:44 2013 GMT
Current Time : Wed Apr 17, 05:26:39 2013 GMT

Free-DC hasn't updated itself for almost 10 hours. There were nights that I re-created the pie based on the numbers from EoC and the several hundred pictures of pie I had. I would actually zoom in and make it pixel perfect for font and name spacing and such. Ahhh those were the days.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2013)

1freedude said:


> I know I haven't been folding, or paying attention to milestones thread, but is the end time constant now?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711

Check in 30 minutes.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2013)

El Fiendo said:


> Take it from me man, no.
> 
> It always followed the schedule that 9pm was generally the last update you'd get, and by 12am it would have reset. I believe time zones came into play however, because there were stretcheswhere the 12am update for Stanford would be included on Free-DC before the reset.
> 
> ...



 Good to see the op posting on his thread.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 17, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> Good to see the op posting on his thread.



This has probably got to be my first post in this thread since I got lost behind my couch a couple of years ago and stopped posting regularly. Almost like I'm scared of it or something.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 17, 2013)

*More on Stats*



El Fiendo said:


> Take it from me man, no.
> 
> It always followed the schedule that 9pm was generally the last update you'd get, and by 12am it would have reset. I believe time zones came into play however, because there were stretcheswhere the 12am update for Stanford would be included on Free-DC before the reset.
> 
> ...



Thank you El Fiendo for backing me up.  I remember when I would take over from you once in a while.  What a PITA.  But usually, Free-DC changes around 12 am Pacific time and the "Pie" is just giberish - member names that you never heard of.. Some nights I would have to go to EOC, get "yesteday's" top 10, then make an excel pie chart.  

I took this from a long buried thread on this forum.  List of stats sites for Folding@Home TPU

Folding@Home Stats Stats straight from the horse's mouth.

Free-DC Stats aka: PIE!!

Kakao Stats Lots of info in a simple format.

Extreme OC Great future tracking charts and code generation for signature charts.

Extreme CPU The purdiest stats you ever did see.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 17, 2013)

*Wierd Pie*

Here's an an example of what daily pie looks like on Free-DC stats if you're too late.  I snatched this at 10:10 PM Pacific time.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 17, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Thank you El Fiendo for backing me up.  I remember when I would take over from you once in a while.  What a PITA.  But usually, Free-DC changes around 12 am Pacific time and the "Pie" is just giberish - member names that you never heard of.. Some nights I would have to go to EOC, get "yesteday's" top 10, then make an excel pie chart.
> 
> I took this from a long buried thread on this forum.  List of stats sites for Folding@Home TPU
> 
> ...




Ha yea, it did get to be a bit troublesome when Free-DC didn't want to co-operate. This thread did provide me with a good outlet to poke Bogi in the ribs though.

Aso, 

Hard Forum Stats I always liked looking at their warning system.

With XCPU stats, they updated every hour which was nice though they seem to be under construction at the moment. All the others seem to update every 3 hours. Stanford's is very good for individual info, but lacks when using the page to compare to rivals like Bogmali. *shakefist*


Edit: Due to Free-DC not updating for the last 11 hours, the pie was a little half baked. I'm going to post this for old times sake, but its probably a little bit out of whack due to the aforementioned lack of updating:

Milestones Yesterday
1freedude passed 3,000,000
86-Link passed 10,000
Avlin passed 5,000
d1nky passed 5,000
Hillbilly passed 8,000
johnerz passed 40,000
jsfitz54 passed 5,000,000
kenkickr passed 10,000
laptop-hpc passed 9,000
Lynxtueur passed 50,000
manofthem passed 10,000
Mathragh passed 20,000
MoeBaum passed 4,000
Muggen0 passed 2,000
Norton01 passed 350,000


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2013)

El Fiendo, it's great to see you posting here again.  I can't speak for the rest of the team, but I miss your posts.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 17, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> El Fiendo, it's great to see you posting here again.  I can't speak for the rest of the team, but I miss your posts.



I second that. The unique El Fiendo sense of humor is sorely missed.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 17, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Here's an an example of what daily pie looks like on Free-DC stats if you're too late.  I snatched this at 10:10 PM Pacific time.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/bad pie.jpg



hehe,  facepunchoe is number one


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 18, 2013)

I suck at this.  Thank you to all new folders and old folders that came back for the CC  The regular folders, limited in the number of them are still doing great.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

Great work everyone!  So many new Folders for the team 

Hertz, are you going to stay with us again after the CC?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 18, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> El Fiendo, it's great to see you posting here again.  I can't speak for the rest of the team, but I miss your posts.





NastyHabits said:


> I second that. The unique El Fiendo sense of humor is sorely missed.




You guys want to invite him for dinner too?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 18, 2013)

bogmali said:


> You guys want to invite him for dinner too?



Of course we do. The real questions is; does he sit at the Adult or the Kids table?

Seriously, we miss you El Fiendo...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Of course we do. The real questions is; does he sit at the Adult or the Kids table?
> 
> Seriously, we miss you El Fiendo...



At the kids table.  He'd find the conversation at the adult table too serious and boring.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2013)

Buck just passed 300.000.000!


----------



## johnerz (Apr 19, 2013)

Fantastic Contribution, Buck deserves a medal


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 19, 2013)

johnerz said:


> Fantastic Contribution, Buck deserves a medal



At least a reduced rate on his electric bill


----------



## Feänor (Apr 19, 2013)

Buck, i throw you a 12 pack of our finest local beer. Nothing less. 

You deserve that for the many 4p. 

I'll send my last bigadv tonight, just sold the sr-2 rig. Needed cash, plainly sucks.

From now, i'll be a gpu folder!



mx500torid said:


> At least a reduced rate on his electric bill



I'd like to give him my 7cents/kWh any day...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

Feanor, I'm sorry that you had to sell the SR-2 rig--but I guess that stuff happens.  How much did you end up getting for it?


----------



## Feänor (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Feanor, I'm sorry that you had to sell the SR-2 rig--but I guess that stuff happens.  How much did you end up getting for it?



1200$ for :

sr-2
2x l5639
6 x 4gb of those hot samsung sticks
A gtx 260
A complete (save the motherboard and gpu) watercooling loop, sporting a 360 rad
A zx 1250w psu
All in a lian-li full tower case, modded to fit the beast and it's cooling solution.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Buck just passed 300.000.000!



That is quite an achievement.  I'm constantly amazed at Buck's adventures in hardware.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 19, 2013)

DC Stats.  Congrats to Buck on 300 million points and some some other guy for hitting 200k for the day.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 19, 2013)

I forgot to click on today.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 19, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> I forgot to click on today.



w00t! that 13th spot is a nice surprise on my birthday! didn't think my trusty AMD based systems had it in them haha.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry guys, I missed the PIE  , but here's Fridays' Milestones.

7mm passed 500
agent00skid passed 70,000
d1nky passed 100,000
heky passed 70,000
Hillbilly passed 50,000
IdiditfortheLOLs passed 500
johnerz passed 200,000
Keith_Stouffer passed 250,000
kenkickr passed 200,000
Lynxtueur passed 90,000
Mandrakoylos passed 80,000
Mathragh passed 200,000
Mihoci passed 2,000
Muggen0 passed 10,000
Norton01 passed 600,000

Congrats to all stoners.  Newcomer Norton01 is kicking it! 

Edit: And here's Friday's top 20.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 20, 2013)

I will have a better day today, you guys better run for cover.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 20, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> I will have a better day today, you guys better run for cover.



Looks like you are!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 20, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Sorry guys, I missed the PIE  , but here's Fridays' Milestones.
> 
> 7mm passed 500
> agent00skid passed 70,000
> ...



Quite a few guys putting out some great numbers! Thanks all! Cmon guys we gotta sprint to the finish and hopefully you will stay around after the Chimp is over! Its been great to see the chatter and interaction.


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2013)

Woot 600k!!!! 

Congrats to all of the other stoners! 

I'll keep folding after the CC but will likely reconfigure and fold with a lower power/lower heat rig 

OR

Just water cool this f**ker!


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 20, 2013)

I wont be able to keep this up after CC sadly, me and the GF only have a 2 room apartment totalling about 35m2, and things get quite hot, loud, and expensive for us =D

However, I will probably keep folding with my fileserver 24/7! however small that contribution may be .

On another note: we're close to climbing up another spot!!!! http://chimp.axihub.ca/


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 20, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> On another note: we're close to climbing up another spot!!!! http://chimp.axihub.ca/



You beat me to it! Go Team!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 20, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> On another note: we're close to climbing up another spot!!!! http://chimp.axihub.ca/



Way to go team!  You have knocked me out of the daily top 20 for the first time in years!    I just may have to invest in better cards.    Got my eye on a couple of GTX 560 ti's.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats guys!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 21, 2013)

wow Maban Kenkickr and norton top 10 and newbies. WTG!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 22, 2013)

Who is TechPowerup! ? That is one big milestone.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2013)

That is an amazing team milestone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2013)

Great job guys!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

says im 20th wow!! that's not even overclocked  

ive had fun and glad ive done something for TPU, hopefully next year ill get a few more rigs together.

''its been emotional''


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> says im 20th wow!! that's not even overclocked
> 
> ive had fun and glad ive done something for TPU, hopefully next year ill get a few more rigs together.
> 
> ''its been emotional''



Lol!, we're not done yet are we? (or am I missing something)


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

no way still got another 24+ hours!

FOLD ON!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2013)

Who is taking MY good wu's!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 23, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> Who is taking MY good wu's!



EVGA?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 23, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> Who is taking MY good wu's!



Woop! while realistically unreachable, I'm close to pie ! 

and lol, decided against all factors to try a beta wu on my laptop, and the difference is about 400-1000PPD in favor of the beta WU's. However, they take over a day to complete, and without the overclock on the GPU my PPD will actually decrease. So I suppose i'm a border case! probably wont use a beta WU again, as others will benefit a lot more from them than my laptop does.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> EVGA?


Yes!  That is what I was thinking. 



Mathragh said:


> Woop! while realistically unreachable, I'm close to pie !
> You can have my slice of pie.  That didn't come out right.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=637504
> 
> and lol, decided against all factors to try a beta wu on my laptop, and the difference is about 400-1000PPD in favor of the beta WU's. However, they take over a day to complete, and without the overclock on the GPU my PPD will actually decrease. So I suppose i'm a border case! probably wont use a beta WU again, as others will benefit a lot more from them than my laptop does.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2013)

bogmali passed 190,000,000


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 29, 2013)

*Highly unusual*

Guess who has an ever so thin slice of Pie?   Moi!   This is such a rare occurrence, I couldn't help posting it.  (And patting myself on the back)  Of course, this probably will change by the next update.  Notice too, the outrageous chunk taken by Captain Buck_Nasty's 1.4 million.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2013)

It seems my 6670 brought me to position 17 on today's PPD ranking.  I never expected that to happen. It did not do any 24/7 folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2013)

*Big congrats for F150_Raptor for joining the 100 million club! Nice work my friend.*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Big congrats for F150_Raptor for joining the 100 million club! Nice work my friend.*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130516/Capture192593.jpg



+1
709 WU's!  Buck, didn't you do that may WU's a day with your army of G92's?


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> Thanks Guys!



Wowzers, I can't even imagine being at 100m!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 19, 2013)

Just crossed a million! W00T!


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> Just crossed a million! W00T!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2013)

Norton01 passed 3,000,000 
newtekie1 passed 40,000,000(2013-05-16)


----------



## johnspack (May 28, 2013)

Nice stones today!
Jstn7477 passes 45mil!
vanyots passes 16mil!
Steevo1 passed 14mil yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2013)

*Latest milestones!!!*

Hey Team! The F@H section has been quiet lately so I figured a fresh batch of Stones would wake it up a bit 






*Great job Folders!!! *-


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2013)

my AMD cards are up and running so i expect some stones for myself in the near future


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 9, 2013)

I got pie and I reached 100K!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2013)

*The turtle caught the rabbit*

TeXBill has caught and passed F150_Raptor! 

Also, there are so many milestones for those of you who have continued to Fold through the summer months that I won't try to list them for fear of missing some.  

Congrats to the summer Folders! 

Last week it was raining and cool and I got to thinking about getting things setup again....today it's 95!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Time to get some life back in this team!

HBalazs.hu passed 2,000,000


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2013)

2013-11-23*vanyots**20,000,000*
2013-11-23Iraklis500,000
2013-11-22Ahhzz950,000
2013-11-22Norton018,500,000
2013-11-20iFX16,000,000
2013-11-19*Jstn7477**100,000,000*
2013-11-17Asmodian1,200,000
2013-11-16briar79,000,000
2013-11-16ThePutzer18,000,000
2013-11-15shaunyboyyy850,000
2013-11-04laptop-hpc250,000
2013-10-30Chevalr1c200,000


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats fellow Stoner's


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Milestones Yesterday
Norton01 passed 9,000,000 

Milestones Today
thebluebumblebee passes 30,000,000


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Milestones Yesterday
> Norton01 passed 9,000,000
> ...



Great work bbb and Norton


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2013)

Milestones Today
reilly4356 passes 250,000


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2013)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 2,000,000,000
MStenholm passes 60,000,000
mx500torid passes 40,000,000
Norton01 passes 10,000,000

(FreeDC finally caught up)


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2013)

Woot! 

Great job Stoners!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2013)

Time to catch up:
2013-12-12   newtekie1 45,000,000
2013-12-13   ThePutzer 20,000,000
2013-12-13   TeXBill      130,000,000
2013-12-15   T-Bob        2,000,000


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2013)

Milestones Today

T-Bob passes 3,000,000
That was a quick million


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2013)

Agreed. That was quick indeed!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 25, 2013)

Milestones Today
MStenholm passed 65,000,000
Norton01 passed 12,000,000
T-Bob passed 4,000,000


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

*Let's get these up to date* 






*Great job Stoners!!!* -

*and a*  *for the Captain's 400 Million Stone!!!*


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 21, 2014)

MStenholm 75,000,000 WOW!!!  

F150_Raptor passed 130,000,000 double WOW!!!   
Awesome job guys!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 2, 2014)

Jstn7477 passed 120,000,000
T-Bob passed 12,000,000
 Great job!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Jstn7477 passed 120,000,000
> T-Bob passed 12,000,000
> Great job!!!


It sure was,

And I finally passed the Chimp. Big milestone  for me at least.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 2, 2014)

Gratz ms you hauling ass too


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 15, 2014)

dank1983man420 passes 75,000,000  Big time points! Grats!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2014)

Milestones Today
shaunyboyyy passes 900,000
(more)
Milestones Yesterday
T-Bob passed 16,000,000


Congratz guys!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 20, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 350,000
Congratz!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 20, 2014)

MS said:
And I finally passed the Chimp. Big milestone  for me at least.


Man that musta hurt.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay! My R7 250 chumping through 1300x WU's.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 21, 2014)

Milestones Today
reilly4356 passes 700,000

Congratz only 12 more positions and you will be in the top 100!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 21, 2014)

agent00skid passed 400,000
F150_Raptor passed 170,000,000 WOW!!!
reilly4356 passed 700,000
Congratz guys!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 22, 2014)

oops forgot this


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 23, 2014)

Milestones Today
xvi passes 650,000


Congratz xvi!!! 

Great job team!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 24, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
thebluebumblebee passed 40,000,000
xvi passed 700,000


Congratz guys!!!

40 Mil nice BBB!

I missed the pie


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 24, 2014)

Contrats BlueBumbleBee.  Way to go.


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2014)

Two stones in two days? o_0


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 24, 2014)

DC stats is kinda goofy lately. I just copy and paste whats there.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 26, 2014)

We didnt get shut out and its a good one too!

Milestones Today
briar7 passes 11,000,000

Congratz!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 27, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 450,000



Congratz!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 28, 2014)

Milestones Today
adi-quesso passes 200
mx500torid passes 60,000,000

Congratz Adi!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2014)

That's a nice milestone there MX!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 29, 2014)

Milestones today

xvi passed 750,000

Congratz xvi!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2014)

Suggestion to all those who post milestones: With the new forum software, using @UserName "tags" that person and lets them know that something's up via alerts?


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 29, 2014)

take it away BBB I was just posting because no one else was.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 30, 2014)

Did it old skool today,  got 64k in one day on my 480!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=403348


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 30, 2014)

This never happens. I guess Buck must of lost his electricity. Im happy tho!!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh cmon...  how cool is that my old 480 gets a slice of pie!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> View attachment 55849 This never happens. I guess Buck must of lost his electricity. Im happy tho!!


You are on a roll. I just noticed that you did 568.536 points the past 24 hours. Surely not with the four GPUs that you listed a few days ago . I lost a WU last night, twice so I tried to up my production by installing catalyst 14.3 beta. It seems to speed up things a bit but generates some artifacts on my cool running 7970 (55 C). The hot one will be next in line of upgrades if the cool one last the next 12 hours without loosing the WU.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 30, 2014)

well those and a gtx 570 and a 470 plus a couple 2600k a 2500k and a 965 be. Wanted to make up some for all those low point ppd days i had. Gonna move the cpus back to cruncing in a few days.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> well those and a gtx 570 and a 470 plus a couple 2600k a 2500k and a 965 be. Wanted to make up some for all those low point ppd days i had. Gonna move the cpus back to cruncing in a few days.


 know the feeling. It's unsure if I get my riser (for the second 7970) before I leave for +30days.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 30, 2014)

Have you heard anything about how the tahiti le cards fold? Saw some go for a decent price.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Have you heard anything about how the tahiti le cards fold? Saw some go for a decent price.


Fewer shaders than a 7950 but faster default clock so not that far from 85-90k that I get @ 1050 on my 7950 if it clocks well.

Edit: The interweb seems to disagree with me. No solid findings only speculations.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Have you heard anything about how the tahiti le cards fold? Saw some go for a decent price.



They run hot so you may need a better cooler

This 7950 is a pretty good price:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-powercolor-7950-video-card.199132/

Put it together with the MK-26 cooler in sneeky's thread and you have a nice cool running/high output card


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 30, 2014)

I dont know after having those 480s i dont think i want anymore hot cards. I do want to get a couple AMD cards but looking around seems theres more failures on the 7 series amd cards. How are your cards holding up? Also seems like they take more power than the 6 series nvidia cards Im running.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I dont know after having those 480s i dont think i want anymore hot cards. I do want to get a couple AMD cards but looking around seems theres more failures on the 7 series amd cards. How are your cards holding up? Also seems like they take more power than the 6 series nvidia cards Im running.



My cards have been doing fine- going to setup a 7870 (non-LE) later today.

The 7770 sips power (under 90w for 20k ppd) and the 7970 is water cooled and haven't had an issue with it- hope to have that one back running in a week or two... doing some reconfiguring atm


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 31, 2014)

Only one for today but its a good one

CamelJock hits 19,000,000!!

Congratz!


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 31, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> You are on a roll. I just noticed that you did 568.536 points the past 24 hours. Surely not with the four GPUs that you listed a few days ago . I lost a WU last night, twice so I tried to up my production by installing catalyst 14.3 beta. It seems to speed up things a bit but generates some artifacts on my cool running 7970 (55 C). The hot one will be next in line of upgrades if the cool one last the next 12 hours without loosing the WU.



I had a WU freeze on my R7 250 with the 14.3 beta driver. And after killing and restarting it, it went error.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 1, 2014)

Milestones today
agent00skid passed 500,000

DadesertFox passed 1,000
jellyrole passed 50,000
MStenholm passed 95,000,000
xvi passed 850,000

A bunch today!!! Congratz all


95 Mil Thats HUGE!!! WTG MStenholm


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2014)

Not bad for one day..gotta wait for water cooling to start this up again.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> I had a WU freeze on my R7 250 with the 14.3 beta driver. And after killing and restarting it, it went error.


After I turned of Aero I stopped having artifacts and I didn't lose any WUs yet, not that it happened often before.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 2, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 600,000
Ahhzz passes 3,000,000
dank1983man420 passes 80,000,000
jellyrole passes 100,000
(more)
Milestones Yesterday
adi-quesso passed 10,000
jellyrole passed 80,000
Norton01 passed 14,000,000

Missed yesterday so here it is. Great job guys. 2 biggies!

Gratz all 

Special Gratz to Norton 14 mil!!! 

Special uber Gratz to Dank1938man420 80 Million!!! WOW!!! Lotta electricity used there!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> agent00skid passes 600,000
> Ahhzz passes 3,000,000
> dank1983man420 passes 80,000,000
> ...


Woot!  on to the next one 

Congrats Stoners!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 5, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
adi-quesso passed 30,000
agent00skid passed 800,000
Dren passed 10,000
HBalazs.hu passed 4,500,000
jellyrole passed 400,000
xvi passed 900,000

Wow some of the new guys are pumping out the ppd!!! Congratz guys!!!

Big stone for today HBalazs.hu 4.5 Mil!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 6, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 850,000

agent saved us from a shutout today!! Gratz


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 6, 2014)

Even with all the things I do, this 7950 is a bomb.

And found a job for my integrated GPU. I can game on it while leaving the big one folding. 
Happy that I've never used 1920*1080 over VGA before, it is a bit blurry.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 6, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Even with all the things I do, this 7950 is a bomb.
> 
> And found a job for my integrated GPU. I can game on it while leaving the big one folding.
> Happy that I've never used 1920*1080 over VGA before, it is a bit blurry.


I'm happy that you are happy. You seems like you deserve it for good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 7, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 1,000,000
xvi passed 950,000

Nice job guys. You are hauling donkey!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 8, 2014)

Milestones Today
jellyrole passes 500,000

Congratz!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 9, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 1,100,000
jellyrole passes 600,000
xvi passes 1,000,000

Great job guys!!!


----------



## xvi (Apr 9, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> xvi passes 1,000,000








..and a little slice of pie too.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2014)

xvi said:


> ..and a little slice of pie too.




and a nice slice of Lemon Pie for me! 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 10, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 1,200,000
ThePutzer passed 25,000,000

Nice stones guys!!

25Mil for ThePutzer!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2014)

ThePutzer's current point total is 25,007,007 on EOC!  Trying to tell us something?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ThePutzer's current point total is 25,007,007 on EOC!  Trying to tell us something?


Maybe that we have more than one agent on our team?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 1,400,000
jellyrole passes 750,000

Great job guys!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 12, 2014)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 1,400,000
jellyrole passed 750,000
T-Bob passed 25,000,000
These guys are hauling butt!!! 

25Mil T-Bob and hasnt taken long to do it!!

Congratz guys!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> agent00skid passed 1,400,000
> jellyrole passed 750,000
> T-Bob passed 25,000,000
> ...



Great job Stoners!!! 

pencil me in for a Stone tonight


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 12, 2014)

Im hoping I can put both of us


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Im hoping I can put both of us



7k away and 6 hours left on a 9101 job so it's going to be close- fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> 7k away and 6 hours left on a 9101 job so it's going to be close- fingers crossed for both of us!


Good luck to the both of you. 

Edit: Looks like mx500torid already got his.  An early congrats from me!  And I got a decent piece of pie.  Hope I can keep it.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 13, 2014)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 1,500,000
jellyrole passed 850,000
Norton passed 15,000,000
mx500torid passed 65,000,000

Nice stones guys!!!
Great job Norton sneaking in under the wire 15 mil thats huge!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2014)

Woot!!! 

*Congrats fellow stoners!!!* 

Onward to the next stone.....


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 1,600,000
jellyrole passes 900,000


Overclocker_2001 passes 200,000
xvi passes 1,100,000
Great job all!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
jellyrole passed 950,000

Saved us from a shutout!!! Congratz


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2014)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 1,700,000
jellyrole passed 1,200,000

Great job Stoners!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 17, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
jellyrole passed 1,300,000

Jelly is on a ROLL!!! Congratz!!!

And mstenholm has a BIGGIE!!! 100 MIL!!! 




Big time Congratz!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes that was a big one and just got it before the Stats went down.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Yesterday
> jellyrole passed 1,300,000
> 
> Jelly is on a ROLL!!! Congratz!!!
> ...


+1


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 1,800,000
jellyrole passed 1,400,000
Jstn7477 passed 140,000,000

Nice job Gentlemen

Jstn7477  140 mil!!!






 WOOHOO!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 18, 2014)

Big congrats to all the stoner'z!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Yesterday
> agent00skid passed 1,800,000
> jellyrole passed 1,400,000
> Jstn7477 passed 140,000,000
> ...


+1


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 19, 2014)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 1,900,000
jellyrole passed 1,500,000

shaunyboyyy passed 1,100,000

Nice stones!!! Congratz guys!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 20, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 2,000,000
jellyrole passes 1,600,000


Seems like these two are having a race!!! Nice job guys!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 21, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 2,000,000
jellyrole passes 1,800,000

and once again the two competitors are neck and neck!! Way to keep it rolling guys!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 22, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
jellyrole passed 2,000,000

Nice job Jelly saved us from a shut out!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 24, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 2,500,000
HBalazs.hu passes 5,000,000
mx500torid passes 70,000,000
reilly4356 passes 750,000

Great job guys lotta big stones today!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 24, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> agent00skid passes 2,500,000
> HBalazs.hu passes 5,000,000
> mx500torid passes 70,000,000
> ...


 70 mill  and I can see that my old 7950 is doing fine in the hands of agent00skid


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 27, 2014)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 2,400,000,000
agent00skid passes 3,000,000
desert_Fox passes 60,000
jellyrole passes 3,000,000


Great stones people!!! 

Fabulous job Team Techpowerup!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 29, 2014)

Milestones Today
adi-quesso passes 50,000

Congratz adi  no shutout for us.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats Stoners! 

Pencil me in for tonight's post


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 30, 2014)

Milestones Today
adi-quesso passes 50,000
Norton01 passes 16,000,000
T-Bob passes 30,000,000

Nice Stones tonight!!! Great job guys!! 16 Mil amd 30 Mil thats some huge Stones!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> adi-quesso passes 50,000
> Norton01 passes 16,000,000
> T-Bob passes 30,000,000
> ...


+1


----------



## mx500torid (May 1, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
desert_Fox passed 100,000

Great job Mr. Fox!!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 2, 2014)

Milestones 
desert_Fox passed 150,000

2 days in a row!!!! Great job desert_Fox!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 3, 2014)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 3,500,000
CamelJock passed 20,000,000

desert_Fox passes 200,000
reilly4356 passes 800,000


Congratz guys!!!

Huge Stones from CamelJock and agent00skid!!!


----------



## johnspack (May 3, 2014)

I'm blown away by agent's ppd....  nice job dude!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2014)

johnspack said:


> I'm blown away by agent's ppd....  nice job dude!


That's what a 7950 can do.


----------



## mx500torid (May 5, 2014)

Milestones Today
desert_Fox passes 400,000
mx500torid passes 75,000,000
VictorCSx passes 7,000

Spitting out the points!!! WTG guys!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (May 5, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> desert_Fox passes 400,000
> mx500torid passes 75,000,000
> VictorCSx passes 7,000
> ...


Nice work everyone.  Great number mx500torid!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2014)

and to think that I was close to catching MX just a few months ago.  Then he got rockets.


----------



## mx500torid (May 6, 2014)

Milestones
adi-quesso passed 70,000
desert_Fox passed 650,000

Nice job guys!!!! desert_Fox putting up some big numbers 5th overall today!!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 7, 2014)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 4,000,000
Buck_Nasty passed 500,000,000
desert_Fox passed 850,000
FishHead69 passed 25,000


You guys are hauling butt!!!

Agent 4 Mil !!! outstanding effort!!

Just dont know what to say about the AWESOME numbers our Captain had done! 500 MILLION!!!!!

If Buck was a team all by himself he would be in 110th place in the world!!!
Congratulations Buck!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> agent00skid passed 4,000,000
> Buck_Nasty passed 500,000,000
> desert_Fox passed 850,000
> ...


+1
half a billion!  20% of the team total.


----------



## xvi (May 7, 2014)

Well, I'm throwing ~1000-1200 watts between four GPUs at this and since they're just 5870s and 6970s, this is how it feels.

Doorknob = pie
Red panda = all the GPUs I can find





I think I need new cards. 
Does 50-60k PPD sound right for two 5870s and two 6870s?


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2014)

xvi said:


> Well, I'm throwing ~1000-1200 watts between four GPUs at this and since they're just 5870s and 6970s, this is how it feels.
> 
> Doorknob = pie
> Red panda = all the GPUs I can find
> ...



You can get the same with a single 7870 and use only 150watts

Drop me a PM if you're interested in one- haven't quite decided what to do with mine yet


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2014)

@xvi you come up with the best animated gif's.  I was trying to find something in the February challenge thread and ran across your Calvin & Hobbes happy dance last night.
I have no idea what to expect from your GPU's.  Sorry.  But one 7950 will double your total output by its self.  That's what agent00 is running.   Is 1000-1200 watts measured?  Those are ~150 watt GPU's so you should be doing about 600 watts.


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> You can get the same with a single 7870 and use only 150watts
> 
> Drop me a PM if you're interested in one- haven't quite decided what to do with mine yet


Backstory, I'm pretty sure I spun a bearing in my Grand Prix. GM 3800 Series II Supercharged with a measly 110k on the odometer. I have someone working on it and he found some pretty good metal shavings in the oil. He's going to tear it down to see if there's hope to rebuild, but it's likely going to be written off. It managed pretty close to the 6.6 second 0-60 it was rated/reviewed at back in '98 (measured with a cheap bluetooth OBD2 reader, so the accuracy is questionable), so it seemed solid before then.
Now to the point. The higher reaches of my brain tell me I should wait for the final invoice before I start spending money, but a 7870 might be just the thing to cheer me up. I'll get back to you on that.


thebluebumblebee said:


> @xvi you come up with the best animated gif's.  I was trying to find something in the February challenge thread and ran across your Calvin & Hobbes happy dance last night.
> I have no idea what to expect from your GPU's.  Sorry.  But one 7950 will double your total output by its self.  That's what agent00 is running.   Is 1000-1200 watts measured?  Those are ~150 watt GPU's so you should be doing about 600 watts.


Heh. Most GIFs come from things I remember seeing on Imgur (or just around the net). I like to reply in GIFs (thanks to Imgur, most likely), so I've gotten used to comments sparking the appropriate reaction GIF.
I've been scoffing at video card prices since the whole SHA/Scrypt mining craze started. It looks like some miners are starting to sell off now, so I'm hoping GPUs can be put back to what they're _really_ meant for (video games! I mean, uh, folding!)
I've been holding on to the 6970s and 5870s for the gaming performance. I've been shy to anything 7000 series and up since the price/3D performance ratio has been relatively low, although the compute performance is, admittedly, substantially higher (not to forget performance/watt). I haven't checked prices recently though.
About the power usage, I haven't measured, but I don't think it's far off. I recall them not being too far off from the ~250W mark since they all want 2x6-pin PCI-e power. We _are_ talking about the 5870 and 6970, right?


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2014)

Card prices are down quite a bit atm- saw a pair of 7850's going for $230 shipped and 7970's are getting pretty close to $200 now.

Hardforum seems to be flooded with them now


----------



## mx500torid (May 8, 2014)

Milestones 
adi-quesso passed 90,000
desert_Fox passed 1,100,000
FishHead69 passed 40,000
Great stones guys!!! 
 desert_Fox blew right past his first million!!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 9, 2014)

Milestone
desert_Fox passed 1,200,000

Racking up the points!!! Nice job!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 10, 2014)

Milestones Today
desert_Fox passes 1,500,000
FishHead69 passes 70,000
Norton01 passes 17,000,000
reilly4356 passes 850,000
VictorCSx passes 20,000
xvi passes 1,200,000

Huge night for stones!!! Been awhile to have this many in one day!!! Gratz guys!! 

Big Stone from the chief cruncher!! 17 Million!!! Congratz Norton 







Only way to go is UP!!


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

Thanks mx!

Great job fellow Stoners! 

on to the next stone.....


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2014)

Look out guys!!!!!!! I'm coming for ya.


----------



## mx500torid (May 11, 2014)

No stones tonight but got a feeling theres gonna be some coming!! GO Stinger!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 11, 2014)

ilestones 
desert_Fox passed 1,600,000
FishHead69 passed 100,000
Overclocker_2001 passed 250,000
reilly4356 passed 850,000
xvi passed 1,200,000

OK guess i missed it but we did have stones!! Lots of stones!! Congrats guys!!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 12, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 4,500,000
desert_Fox passes 1,800,000
FishHead69 passes 100,000
Overclocker_2001 passes 250,000
stinger608 passes 10,000


Congratz all!!! Great job!!

Congratz guys!!!  4.5 Mil for agent!!! AWESOME!!! 
desert_Fox continues his top 10 daily run!!
Fish gets 100k ! OC gets 250k!
And theres stinger!!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 13, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> And theres stinger!!!




And.........hopped right up to 16th today on here:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711


----------



## mx500torid (May 13, 2014)

Milestones Today

desert_Fox passes 1,900,000

mx500torid passes 80,000,000

stinger608 passes 30,000
VictorCSx passes 25,000

Congratz guys Great Stones!!!

Fast and Furious Stones!!! 






If you look real hard there is a car in the picture......I think.


----------



## mx500torid (May 14, 2014)

Milestones Today
Ahhzz passes 3,500,000

Nice Stone Ahhzz!!!! Sorry you are all alone today.


----------



## mx500torid (May 15, 2014)

Milestones 
adi-quesso passed 100,000
desert_Fox passed 2,000,000
FishHead69 passed 150,000
HBalazs.hu passed 5,500,000

Attaboys all around!!!

desert_Fox 2 mil!!! got there fast.
HBalazs.hu a big 5.5 mil!!!
and since no one is gaming 






play this!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> adi-quesso passed 100,000
> desert_Fox passed 2,000,000
> FishHead69 passed 150,000
> ...


LOL, .......Sonic. That would be a great mash-up of a game. I remember playing Pacman on my Atari 2600 in the early 80's. Tore up many controllers on that game.


----------



## mx500torid (May 16, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday

FishHead69 passed 200,000

stinger608 passed 50,000
VictorCSx passed 30,000
xvi passed 1,300,000
Congratz Stonerz!!!

Stinger musta got it fixed!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 17, 2014)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 5,000,000
stinger608 passed 60,000

Stones today!!! 

Agent get his 5 mil!!


----------



## NastyHabits (May 17, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Just dont know what to say about the AWESOME numbers our Captain had done! 500 MILLION!!!!!
> 
> If Buck was a team all by himself he would be in 110th place in the world!!!
> Congratulations Buck!!


That is totally awesome.


----------



## mx500torid (May 18, 2014)

Milestones Today
desert_Fox passes 2,500,000
MStenholm passes 110,000,000
Norton01 passes 18,000,000
stinger608 passes 80,000
theoneandonlymrk passes 6,500,000

These are some kick ass Stones!!! Congratz all!! 

desert_Fox 2.5 mil 
theoneandonlymrk 6.5 mil 

Norton 18 mil  Not bad Mr. Cruncher Captain!!

Last but not least an amazing 110 Mil by the world wide famous MStenholm


----------



## mx500torid (May 21, 2014)

Milestones 
reilly4356 passed 900,000
T-Bob passed 35,000,000
xvi passed 1,500,000 looks pretty neat!!
Stinger broke 100k!!
STONES!!!!  

T-BOB 35 Mil!!!





Sorry I missed those guys


----------



## xvi (May 21, 2014)

Awh. I thought my 1.5 mil would be pretty neat, but it looks like someone stole my thunder. Well deserved, t-bob. Well deserved.


----------



## stinger608 (May 21, 2014)

LOL, must have missed my passing 100,000?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> LOL, must have missed my passing 100,000?


Yep, somehow it slipped through on the 19th,

And you're 1 WU away from starting to get the bonus.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yep, somehow it slipped through on the 19th,
> 
> And *you're 1 WU away from starting to get the bonus*.



^^^ this!!! Almost there stinger!


----------



## mx500torid (May 22, 2014)

Milestones Today
FishHead69 passes 250,000
mx500torid passes 85,000,000
reilly4356 passes 950,000
theoneandonlymrk passes 7,000,000

Congratz to the Stoners!! 

Big one  for theoneandonlymrk!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 23, 2014)

Ill be at our cabin for a few days so if anyone wants to post updates feel free. Internet is very spotty up there. Thanks again for the work you are doing!!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 24, 2014)

Hmm, are we not using the Free-DC site any more? 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711


----------



## mstenholm (May 24, 2014)

The Free-DC updates are a bit random these days.


----------



## mx500torid (May 24, 2014)

Milestones 
dank1983man420 passed 85,000,000
FishHead69 passed 300,000
reilly4356 passed 1,000,000
stinger608 passed 250,000
xvi passed 1,600,000

Lotta zeros today sorry for late update. 

some biggies and a huge one!! Congratz guys!! 

reilly4356 1 Mil!! 

dank1883man420 85 MIL!!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 24, 2014)

I didnt forget Stinger just internet sucks at our cabin.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2014)

Congrats Stoners!!! 

Nice to see you getting your bonus points @stinger608 !


----------



## stinger608 (May 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Congrats Stoners!!!
> 
> Nice to see you getting your bonus points @stinger608 !



Yea no kidding bro.


----------



## FishHead69 (May 25, 2014)

Congrats Stoners !!

Damm Stinger608 is catching me Fast !

7770 isn't cutting it !
Will Have to stop Playing games , and get the 7870 folding again !


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

Milestones Today
desert_Fox passes 3,500,000
stinger608 passes 300,000

Congratz!!! Stinger 2 straight days!!!

Big one for the desert_Fox 3.5 Mil!!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 26, 2014)

Milestones 
FishHead69 passed 350,000
manofthem passed 90,000
Norton01 passed 19,000,000

Congratz guys!! nice stones

woohoo Norton 19 mil!!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2014)

Great work @Norton on that 19 Million    I know I won't be catching up, but I look forward to many more Stones


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> FishHead69 passed 350,000
> manofthem passed 90,000
> Norton01 passed 19,000,000
> ...



Next stop 20 mil 

@[Ion] ... I'm coming for you! We miss having you around Bud 

Congrats fellow stoners!!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2014)

ilestones Yesterday
FishHead69 passed 400,000
Irony314 passed 10,000
manofthem passed 250,000
stinger608 passed 400,000
volkor passed 200
xvi passed 1,700,000

Glad to see those crunchers coming over!! 

Congratz everyone!! Got a feeling theres gonna be some biggie stones soon...


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Congrats Stoners!!!  

btw, what is an "ilestone," something like an "_isle-_seat?"  

jk silly


----------



## mx500torid (May 28, 2014)

ilestones Today
FishHead69 passes 450,000
Irony314 passes 40,000
Jstn7477 passes 150,000,000
manofthem passes 400,000
stinger608 passes 450,000
volkor passes 200
xvi passes 1,700,000

Ilestones seems to work pretty good hehe looky at all those stones!!!
Lotta new guys always good to see and putting up some big numbers!!
Congratulations all!! 

BIG ONE for Jstn7477 150 MIL!!! thats a BIG STONE


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

Big day for the Stoners, very nice work!   Amazing Stone @Jstn7477


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

Nice Stones there!


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks folks, still happily crunching and folding even though a large chunk of my systems have become older (have a handful of Pentium 4 rigs I received for free and even two K6-2 systems I should post in the nostalgia thread) and I've been a ghost on the forums, I know. I've been working on systems again this week and conjoining pairs of them on my better power supplies using ATX splitter cables (sounds somewhat dangerous but should be fine, and the systems run nearly 24/7 so the ATX power trigger issue doesn't bother me), and moved a few video cards around. It appears one of the two GTX 460s in my mom's office computer may have popped within the last few months, as there's only one in Device Manager and the top card is "cool." I had also given my mATX 3770K system with GTX 660 Ti to a "lady friend" of mine last December, and gave my 2600K/Z68 to my dad but it has been terribly unstable and BSODing with 101 BCCodes usually, even though I increased vcore and the IMC voltage. Dunno if the chip/board/PSU is to blame, weary of tearing that system down. Lastly, my GTX 470 (last week) and XFX HD 7950 (several months) and HD 7770 (several months) have been offline, hoping to move the Radeons to my dad's home office 1100T/990FX rig and the sole 460 to replace the one in my mom's office PC, and throw the GTX 470 in an old socket 754 rig though it will be hindered by the CPU greatly due to NVIDIA folding overhead. Need to leave work now as it's 2:38 AM, but hope that gives a synopsis of my recent activity. I should update my specs sometime, but haven't purchased any new hardware in a year, only bits and pieces of older stuff (or freebies).


----------



## mx500torid (May 29, 2014)

Milestones Today
desert_Fox passes 4,000,000
FishHead69 passes 550,000
Irony314 passes 70,000

manofthem passes 550,000
stinger608 passes 550,000
xvi passes 1,800,000
Nuther big day for stones!! You guys are rockin!!!

Big one for desert_Fox!! 4 Mil!!

Soooooooo a desert fox


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Thanks folks, still happily crunching and folding even though a large chunk of my systems have become older (have a handful of Pentium 4 rigs I received for free and even two K6-2 systems I should post in the nostalgia thread) and I've been a ghost on the forums, I know. I've been working on systems again this week and conjoining pairs of them on my better power supplies using ATX splitter cables (sounds somewhat dangerous but should be fine, and the systems run nearly 24/7 so the ATX power trigger issue doesn't bother me), and moved a few video cards around. It appears one of the two GTX 460s in my mom's office computer may have popped within the last few months, as there's only one in Device Manager and the top card is "cool." I had also given my mATX 3770K system with GTX 660 Ti to a "lady friend" of mine last December, and gave my 2600K/Z68 to my dad but it has been terribly unstable and BSODing with 101 BCCodes usually, even though I increased vcore and the IMC voltage. Dunno if the chip/board/PSU is to blame, weary of tearing that system down. Lastly, my GTX 470 (last week) and XFX HD 7950 (several months) and HD 7770 (several months) have been offline, hoping to move the Radeons to my dad's home office 1100T/990FX rig and the sole 460 to replace the one in my mom's office PC, and throw the GTX 470 in an old socket 754 rig though it will be hindered by the CPU greatly due to NVIDIA folding overhead. Need to leave work now as it's 2:38 AM, but hope that gives a synopsis of my recent activity. I should update my specs sometime, but haven't purchased any new hardware in a year, only bits and pieces of older stuff (or freebies).



Hey, there you are.  I knew you were still alive and well!   Please don't continue to be such a "ghost" on the forums because it makes us feel better to see you alive, active, and posting 

Keep up the tremendous work, bro  



mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> desert_Fox passes 4,000,000
> FishHead69 passes 550,000
> Irony314 passes 70,000
> ...




BIG ONE for Jstn7477 150 MIL!!! thats a BIG STONE View attachment 56956[/QUOTE]

Great work stoners, totally awesome!


----------



## mx500torid (May 30, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday

FishHead69 passed 650,000
manofthem passed 650,000

stinger608 passed 600,000

Congratz guys!! 
almost a three way tie today.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Yesterday
> 
> FishHead69 passed 650,000
> manofthem passed 650,000
> ...



Great work fellow stoners, a round of applause!


----------



## stinger608 (May 30, 2014)

Here are the stats that I seen from yesterday?



> desert_Fox passed 4,000,000
> FishHead69 passed 650,000
> Irony314 passed 70,000
> Jstn7477 passed 150,000,000
> ...


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Here are the stats that I seen from yesterday?



It seems that FreeDC is awfully funky when it comes to reporting the folding stats and stones, much more so than crunching.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It seems that FreeDC is awfully funky when it comes to reporting the folding stats and stones, much more so than crunching.


Problems?  What problems?  I don't see no problems!






 No, you're right.  I only use FDC for milestones.  EOC for everything else.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2014)

Just passed @[Ion] and my Z68 board is boot looping like crazy so it looks like I'm going to scratch/crawl my way to a 20 million Stone over the next few days, then plan to shutdown for a little while as I figure it out/replace it with something else...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Soooooooo a desert fox



OMG!


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2014)

Turns out the EVGA GTX 460 I thought was dead is fine, I tested in another PC and then seated it back in the original host system (1045T/Gigabyte 790GX/2x EVGA GTX 460 768MB) and it seems to be working fine as far as I know. Haven't had time to get the GTX 470 or HD 7950 running again, but maybe next week.


----------



## mx500torid (May 31, 2014)

DC stats are goofy sometimes so i try to not repeat any stones that have been on before. Thats why what I posted and what you seen is different. Jstn got 150 a couple days ago and desert_Fox was right above the desert fox pic. Easy to miss the stones.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 1, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
FishHead69 passed 750,000
Irony314 passed 100,000
manofthem passed 850,000
stinger608 passed 700,000
xvi passed 1,900,000
Looks like we gonna have some 1 mils coming up quick!! 
Nice job guys!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2014)

Congrats Stoners and to @Irony for earning your folding badge! 

Pencil me in for a nice stone tomorrow..... as long as my mobo doesn't start locking up/boot looping again


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 3, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
desert_Fox passed 5,000,000
FishHead69 passed 900,000
Norton01 passed 20,000,000
stinger608 passed 750,000

WOOHOO!! Nice stones tonight!! Lotsa zeros!! 

Big stone for desert_Fox 5 mil!! 

Norton or Larry I get em mixed up now  20 Mil!! 
Awesome job!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Great job Stoners  

I hit one yesterday, but I think I was missed   it's all good!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Yesterday
> desert_Fox passed 5,000,000
> FishHead69 passed 900,000
> Norton01 passed 20,000,000
> ...


You, ah, er need to hide the eye candy, please?  I checked on your post at an inappropriate time.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 3, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You, ah, er need to hide the eye candy, please?  I checked on your post at an inappropriate time.




True. All you have to do is put the spoiler tags around such pictures. Works out very well.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 5, 2014)

Forum finally works!  Couldn't post for a day...  but you missed 21mil from me as well....


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Forum finally works!  Couldn't post for a day...  but you missed 21mil from me as well....



Not missed.... you're in for the long haul now! After 20 million it's 5 million between Stones!


----------



## johnspack (Jun 5, 2014)

Ouch,  and I have to spend a month or 2 catching up on bills,  and then I need kepler cards really,  really bad........   prob won't make it to 22mil on this 480.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 5, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Ouch,  and I have to spend a month or 2 catching up on bills,  and then I need kepler cards really,  really bad........   prob won't make it to 22mil on this 480.



I'm slowly creeping up on 25 million myself.  Remember, Patience is a virtue.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 5, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
Ahhzz passed 4,000,000
FishHead69 passed 1,000,000
manofthem passed 1,400,000
reilly4356 passed 1,100,000
stinger608 passed 850,000
finally got some stones!!  sorry guys i probably missed some guess Im not paying enough attention. If you see them go ahead and post them.. 

Congratulations guys!!
Fish has 1 mil!! 
Ahhzz has 4 mil!!


----------



## Irony (Jun 5, 2014)

xvi passed 2,000,000 yesterday, and I passed 150,000


----------



## xvi (Jun 5, 2014)

Irony said:


> xvi passed 2,000,000 yesterday, and I passed 150,000


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh yeah, and Buck did 1.7 million today.  Sigh.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 6, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> Oh yeah, and Buck did 1.7 million today.  Sigh.....


Correction, Buck did 1.4 Million and is sweating his ass off trying to cool down this house. I will be shutting down all rigs for my vacation next week. Will be back up and running on the 16th.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 6, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
desert_Fox passed 5,500,000
FishHead69 passed 1,100,000
Irony314 passed 200,000
manofthem passed 1,600,000
stinger608 passed 950,000

Congratz guys!!

More electricity going to science!


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 7, 2014)

Milestones 
manofthem passed 1,900,000
stinger608 passed 1,000,000

Big one for stinger 1 mil!!

Nice stones for both!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2014)

Great job, Dano!  

The Big 1 Million!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 9, 2014)

Milestones 
desert_Fox passed 6,000,000
FishHead69 passed 1,200,000
Irony314 passed 300,000
manofthem passed 2,500,000
stinger608 passed 1,100,000
T-Bob passed 40,000,000

Congratz all!! 

T-Bob 40 mil!! 
desert-Fox 6 mil!! 

New WU???


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 10, 2014)

Milestones Today
james888 passes 10,000

Only stone today. James is working that 750!!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 11, 2014)

What is the folding equivalent of free-dc


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2014)

james888 said:


> What is the folding equivalent of free-dc



http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711
and
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711&sort=today


EDIT- one more 
http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=james888


----------



## Nordic (Jun 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711
> and
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711&sort=today
> 
> ...


I might have to have a hail marry week where I put everything I have into FAAH, and I think I could get in the top 5, maybe #2. Hmm. Two 750ti's, a 7970, and a 7870 myst plus a few cpu's for good measure.

Double thanks @Norton, especially because free-dc is the equivalent of free-dc.

Edit: Realized the team rank was not ordered by daily points, so #2 might be out of reach.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2014)

james888 said:


> I might have to have a hail marry week where I put everything I have into FAAH, and I think I could get in the top 5, maybe #2. Hmm.
> 
> Double thanks @Norton, especially because free-dc is the equivalent of free-dc.



Top 5 would be tough... possible but still tough 

Make sure you are using the passkey so you can start getting the bonus points after you finish 10 wu's


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2014)

james888 said:


> What is the folding equivalent of free-dc


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/stats-links-for-team-50711.103900/
One of those links doesn't work but they're re-doing it.

What a walk down memory lane to find that.  For instance, a million points used to be a BIG deal: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-h-millionaires-club.109736/


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 11, 2014)

Milestones Today
desert_Fox passes 6,500,000
james888 passes 40,000
Overclocker_2001 passes 300,000
stinger608 passes 1,200,000

Congratz guys good to see so many new names!!

6.5 mil!!! WTG desert_Fox 

you guys are just plain whipping it!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2014)

It's summer time.....we're all busy.....and this thread gets neglected.  Time for some catching up.  Forgive me if I repeat any, please.
First, a BIG one: 
2014-06-04    TechPowerup!    *2,500,000,000*

6/11/2014    @HBalazs.hu 6,000,000
6/14/2014    @briar7                      12,000,000
6/14/2014    @laptop-hpc                  400,000
6/16/2014    @skotosa                        500,000
6/17/2014    @qamulek                       600,000
6/18/2014    @manofthem 4,000,000
6/20/2014    @dank1983man420 90,000,000
6/20/2014    @Tenacioussteve               60,000
6/21/2014    @vanyot                     25,000,000
6/23/2014    @Jstn7477 160,000,000
6/23/2014    @volkor                               1,000
6/24/2014    @james888                     350,000
6/24/2014    @mx500torid 95,000,000
6/24/2014    @Overclocker_2001        350,000
6/24/2014    @BarbaricSoul                450,000
6/24/2014    @stinger608 2,000,000
6/24/2014    @Desert_fox                8,500,000
6/24/2014    @FishHead69 2,000,000


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats to all you Stoners  and good work @thebluebumblebee 

Keep them coming!


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2014)

Great Stones everyone!!! 

See you in the Fall for my 25 million stone


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2014)

Milestones Today

@james888 passes 1,200,000
@FishHead69 passes 3,000,000


Congrats Guys! 


I hope I'm not overstepping here, but I dropped in to visit this thread to check my status since my ppd should be increasing for a bit and figured I'd post the stoners.  I hope that's cool


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2014)

WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!?  SOMEONE HELPING OUT? Okay, cool! Don't let it happen again!
But you we missed a few:
2014-06-25    @Ahhzz 4,500,000 
2014-06-28    @T-Bob 45,000,000 
2014-06-30    @NastyHabits 25,000,000
2014-07-01    @volkor    2,000
2014-07-02    @stinger608 2,500,000
2014-07-05    @newtekie1 50,000,000
2014-07-05    @BarbaricSoul    1,300,000
2014-07-07    @manofthem 4,500,000


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Milestones Today
> 
> @james888 passes 1,200,000
> @FishHead69 passes 3,000,000
> ...


Your forgot my other one for that day, since I am getting two to three milestones a day right now.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 10, 2014)

Milestones - July 9th, 2014

@james888 passes 1,300,000 
@manofthem passes 5,000,000 
@mx500torid passes 100,000,000    


Awesome Work


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 10, 2014)

james888 said:


> Your forgot my other one for that day, since I am getting two to three milestones a day right now.


From those of us who do the milestones, F-DC seems to only keep track of one milestone/user/day from where we get our information.  When I do one of those make-up posts, I click on _more_ under milestones and get the information from there.  I had noticed that there seemed to be milestones missing, but did not figure it out until your post.  What you are exposing is how crazy the points are today vs. when this system was setup.  Why back then...., ....actually, check out buck's post (yes, I've kept that link all this time)


----------



## Nordic (Jul 11, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> From those of us who do the milestones, F-DC seems to only keep track of one milestone/user/day from where we get our information.  When I do one of those make-up posts, I click on _more_ under milestones and get the information from there.  I had noticed that there seemed to be milestones missing, but did not figure it out until your post.  What you are exposing is how crazy the points are today vs. when this system was setup.  Why back then...., ....actually, check out buck's post (yes, I've kept that link all this time)


Link is dead, but I am assuming that is the folding millionaires club which I entered in a week or two... It is really crazy. Imagine 5-10 years from now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2014)

james888 said:


> Link is dead, but I am assuming that is the folding millionaires club which I entered in a week or two... It is really crazy. Imagine 5-10 years from now.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-171#post-1215924


----------



## Nordic (Jul 11, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-171#post-1215924


I still have my 9800gt... Saddly at the time I did not know of tpu yet, and used it for seti@home then.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 19, 2014)

OK dammit its like a morgue in this forum. Ive had a few comments about my grammar but frankly I dont give a sh#t what anyone thinks of my grammar. It is what it is. Now time to light this back up!!

Milestones Today
manofthem passes 5,500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 7,000
volkor passes 4,000

james888 passed 2,000,000

Congratz guys good to see some chugging along!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## mx500torid (Jul 19, 2014)

PIE!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice to see TPU_remembers-Kreij getting some output going! 

Nice work everyone


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 20, 2014)

Milestones Today
stinger608 passes 3,500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 10,000

Nice stones guys!

PIE!!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Top 5 would be tough... possible but still tough
> 
> Make sure you are using the passkey so you can start getting the bonus points after you finish 10 wu's


@Norton, #4 and #5 two days in a row. I don't even have my 7970 anymore.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 21, 2014)

Milestones 
james888 passed 2,500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 30,000


Congratz guys!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2014)

Milestones Today
james888 passes 2,500,000
manofthem passes 6,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 40,000

Great job guys!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 23, 2014)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 2,600,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 150,000

WOW!! 2.6 BILLION!! Techpowerup ROCKS!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 25, 2014)

Milestones 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 250,000


Only one stone but maybe thats the way it is meant to be........ Kreij


----------



## flmatter (Jul 26, 2014)

finally got around to setting my work computer up for f@h. so hopefully numbers will start to rise again.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 26, 2014)

Milestones Today
FishHead69 passes 4,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 250,000

4MIL !! Gratz Fish!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 27, 2014)

Milestones 
Anonymous passed 300,000
FLMatter passed 250,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 300,000

Great job guys!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 28, 2014)

Milestones Today
james888 passes 3,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 350,000
volkor passes 5,000

WooHoo!! 

james888 got his 3 mil!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 29, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
FLMatter passed 300,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 500,000

Looking good fellows!!


----------



## xvi (Jul 29, 2014)

Halfway there.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 30, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 350,000
manofthem passes 6,500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 600,000

Amazing job!!!  

manofthem 6.5 mil!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 31, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 400,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 750,000

same 2 people for the last week!!

Great job!!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 1, 2014)

Milestones Today
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 800,000
I think he would have liked this.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 2, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 450,000
stinger608 passes 4,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 1,000,000


Kreij 1 mil!
stinger608 4 mil

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 4, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 1,300,000

WTG guys!! 

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 5, 2014)

Milestones Today
Ahhzz passes 5,000,000
FLMatter passes 550,000
mx500torid passes 110,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 1,400,000

Lotta stones today thats good!!

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 5, 2014)

> mx500torid passes 110,000,000


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 6, 2014)

Milestones 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 1,500,000
 Im sure he would like this!! 

PIE!



 


hmmm wheres Norton?


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> hmmm wheres Norton?



Those 70k+ bumps on the Kreij account need to come from somewhere 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660150


----------



## Nordic (Aug 7, 2014)

Especially since I am turning stuff off do to heat.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> Especially since I am turning stuff off do to heat.



I'm getting close myself. I have the 7970 locked in a mortal battle with my AC 

Need to give it a break/run at night until it gets a little cooler- I have the 7850 and a GTX 750 that I may run for awhile instead but am still thinking about it...


----------



## Nordic (Aug 7, 2014)

So you got a 750 at some point? What kind of ppd does it get compared to my 750ti? I was getting 75k ppd on betas. Now I am getting 60k ppd without. This is overclocked to ~1250mhz if I remember correctly.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> So you got a 750 at some point? What kind of ppd does it get compared to my 750ti? I was getting 75k ppd on betas. Now I am getting 60k ppd without. This is overclocked to ~1250mhz if I remember correctly.



Picked up this card in a trade:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127782

I haven't installed it yet due to running the 7970 and being super busy at work/too tired at night to get to mess with it. I have some parts to move around soon so I hope to get it running when I do that.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Picked up this card in a trade:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127782
> 
> I haven't installed it yet due to running the 7970 and being super busy at work/too tired at night to get to mess with it. I have some parts to move around soon so I hope to get it running when I do that.



That's a very nice looking 750 . 


Interestingly, there are many days of not showing up in FreeDC despite the 7770 folding 24/7. It shows my ppd on the other site that tracks it whenever I check it. Today is seems to report fine 

Whatevs, it's all good. I can't wait for it to cool down to fold a little more.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Picked up this card in a trade:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127782
> 
> I haven't installed it yet due to running the 7970 and being super busy at work/too tired at night to get to mess with it. I have some parts to move around soon so I hope to get it running when I do that.


It will run silent and use ~30watts and I would expect maybe 50k ppd? I don't know though.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 7, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 600,000
Jstn7477 passes 180,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 1,600,000

james888 3,500,000 



What can you say when a guy hits 180 MILLION,  AWESOME!!!  Jstn7477

PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 8, 2014)

Milestones 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 1,700,000


PIE!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 8, 2014)

No competition for #4 atm. #3 too far to challenge.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 9, 2014)

Milestones
FLMatter passed 650,000
T-Bob passed 55,000,000
Nice stones!!

T-Bob looks like that Titan is doing well  55,000,000


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2014)

Great work folding Stoners!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 10, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 700,000
stinger608 passes 4,500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 1,900,000

Some great stones here 
stinger608 4.5 mil!! 

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 11, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 750,000
james888 passes 4,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 2,000,000

WOOHOO! Stones James 4 mil!!
Kreij 2 mil!!

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 12, 2014)

no stones unless I missed them then sorry. 

But some are gaining weight from PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 13, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
FLMatter passed 800,000

GOOD JOB!! 

I must have missed pie, sorry


----------



## flmatter (Aug 13, 2014)

uh oh I got slice of pie.... 
can you make mine pecan pie?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2014)

Heads up for those that forgot to remove their beta flag. The new betas don't yield any bonus. I got one yesterday WITHOUT beta flag and got around 12000 PPD on my 145-170k PPD 280x.
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26656


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 13, 2014)

those 8018 are sucky too 5757 credit 21000 ppd on a GTX 680


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> those 8018 are sucky too 5757 credit 21000 ppd on a GTX 680


Yikes. My 680 has been in the original packing for the last year. I tried to place my two 7970s in my new Z97 board the other (very late) night and it didn't see any off them. OK full bore folding is not going to happen any day soon anyways but I got that MB because it has a nice spacing between slots. At least the new CPU is doing +7.5k PPD WCG at 160 W so not a complete waste since the X58 MB/hex Intel consumed 300 W for the same.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 14, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 950,000
manofthem passes 7,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 2,500,000

2 biggies today manofthem 7 mil!! 
Kreij 2.5 Mil!! 



Ill bet both these guys are smiling 

PIE!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2014)

Great work stoners!  Feels good to be back up here on the Stoners List!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 15, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 1,000,000
manofthem passes 7,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 3,000,000
volkor passes 6,000

Nice even numbers today and some great stones!

manofthem 7 mil 
Kreij 3 mil 
FLMatter 1 mil 

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 16, 2014)

OK sorry guys but was playing Everquest 2 and missed the update 

Milestones 
manofthem passed 7,500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 3,500,000

Stones I got tho.  Big ones too!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 17, 2014)

Milestones Today
manofthem passes 8,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 4,000,000

Nice round numbers!! Congratz guys

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 18, 2014)

PIE! 



Either no stones or I missed them.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 19, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 1,100,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 4,500,000

Hey hey!! Stones!

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 21, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
volkor passed 7,000

Nice! 
alas no pie


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 24, 2014)

Milestones Today
Jstn7477 passes 190,000,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 30,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 6,000,000
Congratz guys! 

Nice 6 mil stone for Kreij 
Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 25, 2014)

Milestones Today
Jstn7477 passes 190,000,000
LaytonJnr passes 8,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 30,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 6,500,000
Congratz Stoners

OK just look at that first stone!!!!! AWESOME!!! Special Thanks to Justin 

Kreij 6.5 Mil rolling along 
PIE!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome to see so many Stones!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 26, 2014)

Milestones Today   
LaytonJnr passes 10,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 80,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 7,000,000
Overclocker_2001 passed 450,000
qamulek passed 650,000

Very nice!!
Big one for Kreij 

PIE!!




Congratz to Jstn for moving into the number 2 slot on the team!!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 28, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
Ahhzz passed 5,500,000
LaytonJnr passed 30,000
mx500torid passed 120,000,000
stinger608 passed 5,500,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 300,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 7,500,000

wow!! AWESOME AMOUNT OF STONES!!

Some big ones too 

PIE!!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, ton of stones!!! And look at Dean go.  God speed my friend!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2014)

Trying to hide in the crowd there MX?  I see you and your 120 MILLION!!!!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 29, 2014)

yep I missed it again but got this
Top Ten!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 29, 2014)

Is that like WCG points vs. BOINC points?


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2014)

Milestones Today
LaytonJnr passes 40,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 400,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 8,500,000

 Good job!!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 31, 2014)

Milestones Today
LaytonJnr passes 40,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 8,500,000



PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 1, 2014)

Milestones Today
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 9,000,000  

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 2, 2014)

Milestones Today
briar7 passes 13,000,000
LaytonJnr passes 60,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 650,000



briar 13 million!! 

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 3, 2014)

Milestones 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 9,500,000


----------



## xvi (Sep 3, 2014)

Better line up for the big stone.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 4, 2014)

Milestones 
stinger608 passed 6,000,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 750,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 10,000,000

Stinger 6 Mil  

And thanks to all of you Im sure Dean is smiling!!  10 Million!!

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 6, 2014)

Milestones 
FLMatter passed 1,300,000
LaytonJnr passed 90,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 950,000



Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 7, 2014)

Milestones 
Jstn7477 passed 200,000,000
LaytonJnr passed 100,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 11,000,000
xBruce88x passed 1,300,000



Kreij 11 MILLION!! 

MAJOR STONE!!! Jstn 200 MILLION!!!

Sir you have done an awesome feat!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> *Jstn7477 passed 200,000,000
> LaytonJnr passed 100,000*
> TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 11,000,000
> xBruce88x passed 1,300,000



 Awesome Stone @Jstn7477 !!!   and congrats to @LaytonJnr on earning your TPU Folder badge!  

Great job All!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Awesome Stone @Jstn7477 !!!   and congrats to @LaytonJnr on earning your TPU Folder badge!
> 
> Great job All!


+1


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> Awesome Stone @Jstn7477 !!!   and congrats to @LaytonJnr on earning your TPU Folder badge!
> 
> Great job All!



Thanks Norton


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 9, 2014)

Milestones 
FLMatter passed 1,400,000
Overclocker_2001 passed 500,000


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 9, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> Jstn7477 passed 200,000,000
> LaytonJnr passed 100,000
> TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 11,000,000
> ...



Thanks guys, never imagined going from 6K PPD in 2009 with a single 9800 GT to 700-800K PPD with 6 GTX 400 series cards and 6 AMD 7xxx/R9 2xx GCN cards in 2014.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 10, 2014)

No stones.....

but PIE!!


----------



## xvi (Sep 10, 2014)

More than half the pie? Sheesh! Pretty soon we're going to have to start a "99% of the pie is owned by 1% of the folders!" campaign.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 11, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 1,500,000
manofthem passes 8,500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 12,000,000
xBruce88x passes 1,400,000

Nice job guys!! 

Kreij got a big one 12 Mil!! 

PIE!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2014)

Mmm, feels good to finally hit another stone. Great work Stoners!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 12, 2014)

Milestones Today
manofthem passes 9,000,000
stinger608 passes 6,500,000

BIG STONES!! 



 

woohoo manofthem gets big stone and takes MY lime pie


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you for sharing @mx500torid!  All  I can say is:







It was a close one indeed 


Nice stone @stinger608


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 13, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
FLMatter passed 1,600,000
james888 passed 5,000,000
xBruce88x passed 1,500,000
 
5 Mill looking good james 
PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 15, 2014)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 2,700,000,000

Milestones 
FLMatter passed 1,700,000
manofthem passed 9,500,000
 great job guys!!
Hugh stone for the team 
PIE!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't wait for 10M! 

Great work Stoners!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 17, 2014)

Milestones 
T-Bob passed 60,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 13,000,000
xBruce88x passed 1,600,000
Congratz guys!! 

13 Mil for Kreij 

Hugh 60 Million for T-Bon 

I missed Pie. Sorry.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 18, 2014)

Milestones 
FLMatter passed 1,800,000
manofthem passed 10,000,000
stinger608 passed 7,000,000
Umiashi passed 100
Nice job fellas 

now 2 huge stones:  stinger 7 mil!! 
manofthem 10 mil!! 

Damn missed the pie. 


 

18 piece pie whatever flavor you want. Ill take chocolate.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow, look at those top 2 spots with that crazy high ppd 

Awesomely Done


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Wow, look at those top 2 spots with that crazy high ppd
> 
> Awesomely Done


No, that's just FreeDC being wonky.  That's actually 2 days worth. (still impressive though)


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 19, 2014)

milestones Today
FLMatter passes 1,900,000
Umiashi passes 10,000
xBruce88x passes 1,700,000

Great job Gentlemen 

PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 21, 2014)

manofthem passed 11,000,000
mx500torid passed 130,000,000

Nice stones

great job manofthem 11 mil didnt take much time to get there 

and the slacker 130 Mil.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 21, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 6,000,000
FLMatter passed 2,000,000
manofthem passed 11,000,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 14,000,000
xBruce88x passed 1,800,000
Justn7477 210,000,000

lots of zeros today

agent00skid  6 mil 
FLMatter 2 mil  
manofthem 11 mil 
Kreij 14 mil 

This one is just mindboggling
Justn7477 210 MILLION! 

PIE!!


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah. I've kind of started up again. But I'm also redoing my overclocks, so still a bit swinging. But I'll probably be back full time soon.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 22, 2014)

PIE!! 



 


Didnt see any stones but Congratz on pie


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 23, 2014)

Milestones  xBruce88x passed 1,900,000 

Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 24, 2014)

Milestones Today
stinger608 passes 7,500,000
xBruce88x passes 1,900,000
Nice numbers 

Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 25, 2014)

Milestones Today stinger608 passes 7,500,000


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 25, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today stinger608 passes 7,500,000



 you already had me listed on the 23rd as passing 7.5 mil.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 25, 2014)

Just in case you didnt see it lol


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 25, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Just in case you didnt see it lol



Well that is a distinct possibility with my old ass.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 26, 2014)

Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 250,000
LaytonJnr passes 150,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 15,000,000
xBruce88x passes 2,000,000
Nice stones Gentlemen 

xBruce hits 2 Million 

Kreij hits 15 Million  amazing 

PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 28, 2014)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 300,000
agent00skid passed 6,500,000
james888 passed 5,500,000

Great job guys 

PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 29, 2014)

Milestone Today
adam99leit passes 350,000

Only one Congratz adam 

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 30, 2014)

No Stones today 

Pie!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 30, 2014)

Milestone,  I forgot to mention it....  yesterday,  the 28th,  my 53rd birthday,  I passed 9 months smoke free!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 2, 2014)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 400,000
agent00skid passed 7,000,000  

WTG Guys 

Big 7 Mil Agent 

My internet was down last night sorry for the late post.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 2, 2014)

More yay! 

MStenholms 7950 is doing good,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice double up stones there @agent00skid ! Milestones


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 8, 2014)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 700,000
agent00skid passed 7,500,000
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 16,000,000
xBruce88x passed 2,500,000
MStenholm 120,000,000 



Im way behind sorry.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 16,000,000


Awesome!


mx500torid said:


> MStenholm 120,000,000


DUDE!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 9, 2014)

Milestones Today adam99leit passes 800,000
stinger608 passed 8,500,000

WTG guys!!

Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 10, 2014)

Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 850,000
mx500torid passes 140,000,000
theoneandonlymrk passes 7,500,000


Very nice 7.5 Mil theoneandonlymrk  

PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 13, 2014)

Catch up day...
Milestones Yesterday
adam99leit passed 950,000
agent00skid passed 8,000,000
LaytonJnr passed 200,000


Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 1,000,000
stinger608 passes 9,000,000
Jstn7477 220,000,000

Great numbers there!!

adam99leit 1 million 
agent00skid 8 million 
stinger608 9 Million

And last but not least number 2 on the team Jstn7477 220 Million 

Staggering number!!

PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 16, 2014)

Milestones Today agent00skid passes 8,500,000 

Pie!


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2014)

*Congrats Stoners!*  

I'm going to take my run for the *25 million* stone between the WCG challenges* 

* Will go for *30 million* by year's end if @BUCK NASTY stops by and crunches a slice of Cherry Pie away from Ion!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 16, 2014)

Id do 30 million by years end folding that is... if Buck would fold again lol


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 17, 2014)

Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 1,300,000
rockinmale418 passes 100,000
WTG guys!! 

New face rockinmale418 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 22, 2014)

Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 1,600,000
Anonymous passes 350,000
theoneandonlymrk passes 8,000,000
(more)
Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 9,000,000
rockinmale418 passed 1,000,000
stinger608 passed 9,500,000
T-Bob passed 70,000,000

been awhile so heres an update.  

Fabulous job guys. You never say die even when there are no attaboys or recognition 

rockinmale hit 1 Mil!! 
theoneandonlymrk 8 Mil!! 
agent00skid 9 MIL!! 
stinger608 9.5 Mil!! 

T-Bob rocking that Titan and going over the 70 MILLION hump!! 

Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 23, 2014)

Milestones Today adam99leit passes 1,700,000  

Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 24, 2014)

no stones today but everyone is chugging along 

Pie!!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 24, 2014)

What happened with @mstenholm ?


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 25, 2014)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 1,800,000
mx500torid passed 150,000,000

Great job adam 


150 Million!! 

PIE!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2014)

Great job Stoners! 

Going to make my run to 25 million with my 7850 since my 7970 rig is down for a little while.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2014)

Great job stoners! 

I'll be getting back into some folding action since Challenge time is done, likely Sunday.  Gotta support! 



Norton said:


> Great job Stoners!
> 
> Going to make my run to 25 million with my 7850 since my 7970 rig is down for a little while.



Looks like we had the same thought, yet again tonight


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 26, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 9,500,000
LaytonJnr passes 250,000
theoneandonlymrk passes 8,500,000



STONES!!!!!

Pie!


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 26, 2014)

well i see i had some pie for a little while there lol


----------



## LaytonJnr (Oct 26, 2014)

I've got my first slice of the pie. 

Good folding everyone else 

Layton


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2014)

Congratulations!    Enjoy it while you can (as I am) - but just wait 'til some of the "big" guys start folding again. 


LaytonJnr said:


> I've got my first slice of the pie.
> 
> Good folding everyone else
> 
> Layton


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> Congratulations!    Enjoy it while you can (as I am) - but just wait 'til some of the "big" guys start folding again.


Speaking of that--what happened to Buck?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Speaking of that--what happened to @BUCK NASTY ?


That is the $64 question.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> What happened with @mstenholm ?


Good question. I'm not home and my rigs seems to have stopped folding. The 970 rig is still running and have been re-started but that didn't re-start FAH.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 27, 2014)

Milestones  adam99leit passed 2,000,000 

@ Million!! Nice job adam 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 28, 2014)

Milestones  stinger608 passed 10,000,000 

Big time stone Gratz stinger!!

Since I was late no pie but top folders


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 29, 2014)

No stones today 


Top Folders


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 30, 2014)

Milestones Today 
TechPowerup! passes 2,800,000,000

Congratulations to everyone who has donated!!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 31, 2014)

Milestones Today

LaytonJnr passes 300,000
manofthem passes 12,000,000

Congratz  guys 

12 Million for manofthem!!! 

Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 1, 2014)

Milestones Today

theoneandonlymrk passes 9,000,000  

9 Million!!! 

Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 2, 2014)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 10,000,000
Congratz great numbers!! 

PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 3, 2014)

Milestones 
LaytonJnr passed 350,000
ThePutzer passed 30,000,000

Gratz guys and a biggie stone 30 million!!! ThePutzer 

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 4, 2014)

No Stones but got results from BBB!! 

Its buck season and no Buck 

We are getting some good totals with just the few we have folding 

Great job guys

Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> No Stones but got results from BBB!!
> 
> Its buck season and no Buck
> 
> ...


Relax...Buck will be up and running F@H with both servers this week. Might as well enjoy the last few months of -bigadv work while it lasts. You guy's have done a great job with the few warriors that are left folding!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 5, 2014)

Milestones  T-Bob passed 75,000,000  

Thats not a stone thats like a small planet

PIE!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 6, 2014)

Milestones 
manofthem passed 13,000,000
mx500torid passed 160,000,000 yay me!!
xBruce88x passed 3,500,000

3 very nice stones

PIE!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

Yey, another stone down 
Keep on pushing forward


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 7, 2014)

Milestones Today james888 passes 6,000,000

Our resident 750 ti tester hit 6 MILLION

PIE!



 

I got a feeling that first and third place names will switch places tomorrow


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 8, 2014)

Milestones  FLMatter passed 3,000,000 

Pie!



 

And a 4 million day for the team 4,338,961!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 8, 2014)

woohoo i got more pie! got some news from my lawyers.... i should be getting some new folding hardware as a result. im thinking a couple gtx 970s


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 8, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> woohoo i got more pie! got some news from my lawyers.... i should be getting some new folding hardware as a result. im thinking a couple gtx 970s


Pie, your are talking about the future pie right  Currently your new 970's will be served some low power consumption (and low yielding) core18 WU so your 500 W would handle it. You could on the other hand run into some nasty core15 and then you will definitely be on the limit or above.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 10, 2014)

Milestones Today
stinger608 passes 11,000,000 
xveinx passes 500

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome work @stinger608 
Welcome and nice work @xVeinx


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome work @stinger608
> Welcome and nice work @xVeinx


+1


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 12, 2014)

Milestones 
thebluebumblebee passed 45,000,000
theoneandonlymrk passed 9,500,000
xveinx passed 25,000

Welcome xveinx    
the oneandonlymek 9.5 Million!
thebluebumblebee 45 MILLION!! 

Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2014)

Damn, couldn't even get into the Top 5. This is a tough crowd!

Congrat's to all stoner's especially 45Mil for@thebluebumblebee


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, couldn't even get into the Top 5. This is a tough crowd!
> 
> Congrat's to all stoner's especially 45Mil for@thebluebumblebee


Well done BBB.
The way Free-DC update sometimes make some interesting pie.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes its usually wrong maybe i can just take the top 10 from http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com and list them then you can imagine whatever kind of pie or muffins or whatever you want. Or someone that is better at this or even wants to do it can do this. 


mstenholm said:


> Well done BBB.
> The way Free-DC update sometimes make some interesting pie.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Yes its usually wrong maybe i can just take the top 10 from http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com and list them then you can imagine whatever kind of pie or muffins or whatever you want. Or someone that is better at this or even wants to do it can do this.


We all know it is wrong. The milestones are more important so keep up the good work tracking Free-DC.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 13, 2014)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 3,000,000 
agent00skid passed 11,000,000 
FLMatter passed 3,500,000 
xveinx passed 100,000 

Great job everyone!!

Folding today!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> ThePutzer passed 30,000,000


Think about where they'd be if they used a passkey.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Think about where they'd be if they used a passkey.


All those points with base credit and no ERB?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> All those points with base credit and no ERB?


17123 is base points for a number of projects so yes ThePutzer could have gotten a lot more points.

Valid for today - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=600246


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> All those points with base credit and no ERB?


In February, I contacted someone who represents themself as theputzer's friend, and theputzer refuses to get and use a passkey, and that's not going to change.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> In February, I contacted someone who represents themself as theputzer's friend, and theputzer refuses to get and use a passkey, and that's not going to change.


We talked about it back then but if theputzer wants it like that...the amount of work done is still the same so science doesn't suffer.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 14, 2014)

Milestones  

MStenholm passed 130,000,000 

Thats not a stone, its more like a small planet!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2014)

Holy moly!!! 130 million is an amazing milestone! Like you stated MX, it is more like a small planet! 
@mstenholm


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 14, 2014)

That's no moon... its @mstenholm's folding milestone!

and as for my 970s, they'll be getting a new PSU as well... and mobo, and cpu.. etc

oh and i was referring to my pie from nov 6. though i think i'll be getting more pie by Christmas.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> That's no moon... its @mstenholm's folding milestone!


I just hope his milestone doesn't destroy planets. Major congrat's to @mstenholm for the stone!





xBruce88x said:


> and as for my 970s, they'll be getting a new PSU as well... and mobo, and cpu.. etc
> 
> oh and i was referring to my pie from nov 6. though i think i'll be getting more pie by Christmas.


 Looking forward to those 970's flexing some muscle. When are you bringing them  online?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2014)

My +30 hour lucky stream of 9201s ended with a core_18 but I managed to set a personal record doing 719k in one day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, I am the new owner of 2 - ASUS Strix GTX 970's. It really is a helluva card for the money.  Should have them up and folding by mid next week.Who wants to buy some 4P G34 Opteron servers???.....LOL


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2014)

Those are just wrong for you Buck.  They're too quiet.  You won't be able to get any sleep.  (I'm not jealous, really I'm not)

I know you don't like rebates, but I've gotten hooked on Seasonic Platinum PSU's.  They seem to come on rebate several times a year, and the 660 watt unit would be an excellent fit.  I got mine (January IIRC) for $60 after MIR.  I've had zero problems with their rebates. (They had it for $70 just last month)


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 15, 2014)

Milestones
Irony314 passed 450,000 
xveinx passed 150,000 
Great job guys!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 15, 2014)

eh... gotta wait on settlement money to sit in an escrow acc for a while... but then soon. hopefully in a couple weeks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> eh... gotta wait on settlement money to sit in an escrow acc for a while... but then soon. hopefully in a couple weeks


Understood. The 970's I just bought were via my Newegg Preferred account...no payments or interest for 12 months. Kinda gives me some time to figure out if I want to keep the cards or sell them.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2014)

The prospect for Maxwell folding is not to bright - core_18 low yield seems to be awaiting Nvidia to fix OpenCL https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=26980&start=30  and the availability of core_17 jobs is low.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> The prospect for Maxwell folding is not to bright - core_18 low yield seems to be awaiting Nvidia to fix OpenCL https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=26980&start=30  and the availability of core_17 jobs is low.


Well, got 30 days to figure out if I want to keep em or return them. Thanks for the linky @mstenholm .


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 15, 2014)

Got one of these on the way R9 290X Double Dissipation


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> The prospect for Maxwell folding is not to bright - core_18 low yield seems to be awaiting Nvidia to fix OpenCL https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=26980&start=30  and the availability of core_17 jobs is low.


But the last I read, the core_18's were bad on Nvidia, but even worse on AMD.  Has that changed?  AMD was like 50% of core_17.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 15, 2014)

I have had 2 _18s on my 290x got like 4000 ppd took 2 days lol on one then when other one showed up I deleted f@h (sue me) and reinstalled to get a _17 have had none on the 7950s so in my experience few and far between.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I deleted f@h


You don't have to uninstall the client.  Just pause the slot, delete the slot, and re-add the slot.  If you uninstall the client, or just go into the directory and delete the work, the work does not get re-assigned until it times out.  If you delete the slot, the server is told and the work can be re-assigned within hours.  (That is, IIRC)


----------



## Nordic (Nov 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> But the last I read, the core_18's were bad on Nvidia, but even worse on AMD.  Has that changed?  AMD was like 50% of core_17.


They are better than core 15's on my 750ti's.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm getting a nice string of 9201's.  My little 750 Ti is loving it.

BTW: I've been busy lately, but congrats to BlueBumbleBee and mstenholm or some very nice milestones.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 16, 2014)

Awe crap!  Jinxed myself.  Got a core 18, a 10473, an ETA of 1.42 days!  Argh!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 16, 2014)

Milestones
Irony314 passed 450,000
LaytonJnr passed 400,000
xveinx passed 200,000

Nice stones guys and thanks for contributing


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> But the last I read, the core_18's were bad on Nvidia, but even worse on AMD.  Has that changed?  AMD was like 50% of core_17.


I guess that I have been lucky since I haven't seen one yet on my three AMDs.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 17, 2014)

Milestones 
Ahhzz passed 6,000,000 
Recca29 passed 10,000 
xBruce88x passed 4,000,000 

Pie!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm coming back for some Pie this week. The GTX970's shipped out Friday from Newegg's Memphis warehouse and normally take 2 business days via UPS. Weird thing is there has been no update at all on the tracking. Should show up by tomorrow.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 17, 2014)

290x should be here tomorrow. Shooting for some 1 million days.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 18, 2014)

Milestones Today Recca29 passes 25,000 
T-Bob 80,000,000   yes thats 80 million points!!! Thats a Titan accomplishment. Yea couldnt help myself on that one. 

Pie!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 18, 2014)

woohoo, got some more pie XD. tomorrow i gotta have some tests done, they think my shunt is messing up on me due to what happened last week and my other symptoms i've had. here's hoping my pc keeps running smooth while i'm gone. if they end up having to operate i could be MIA for a week or so, but i'll leave the gpu folding away


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 19, 2014)

Milestones Today Blue-Knight passes 200  welcome and thanks.

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2014)

Way to go @Blue-Knight !


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 20, 2014)

ilestones 
adam99leit passed 3,500,000 
Blue-Knight passed 500 

Congratz guys

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 290x should be here tomorrow. *Shooting for some 1 million days*.


Do you guys remember when josh154 said that he was going to build a 1 million PPD farm?  It was kinda crazy then, but not too far out of reach today. (I actually went looking for his post but could not find it)


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 21, 2014)

Milestones 
Blue-Knight passed 1,000 
briar7 passed 14,000,000 
xveinx passed 300,000 

14 Million Stone!! briar7 thats AWESOME!!

Pie!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 21, 2014)

i might go the 290x x2 route, not sure yet. depends on what prices are like when my check decides to show up. 

also... talked with the doc, and he said my exact condition is Hydrocephalus. click if you want to read about it. anyways, ive got another set of tests to do Dec. 10th or so. they think my shunt's tubing is clogging up. they had to adjust its setting yesterday.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats to all Stoners!



xBruce88x said:


> i might go the 290x x2 route, not sure yet. depends on what prices are like when my check decides to show up.
> 
> also... talked with the doc, and he said my exact condition is Hydrocephalus. click if you want to read about it. anyways, ive got another set of tests to do Dec. 10th or so. they think my shunt's tubing is clogging up. they had to adjust its setting yesterday.



Sorry to hear this XBruce88X. How treatable is this condition?


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 22, 2014)

Stones!

only one but its HUGH!!!

Jstn7477 250,000,000 



 

Superfolder!!

Pie!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice going Jstn7477!  Way to go!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2014)

OMG Jstn7477, my Urologist would quiver at the size of that stone! Big congrats my friend.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 22, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats to all Stoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this XBruce88X. How treatable is this condition?



Only surgically... and some anti seizure meds. They had to install a shunt. So long as it keeps working properly I should be ok. Though they think there could be an issue with it. its a "programmable" model and they adjusted it the other day. seems to be helping a little. The doc said my ventricles were slightly larger than the last time they ran tests (larger = bad) so they changed the shunt's flow rate or w/e. It's possible the tubing is clogged and if that's the case they will have to operate again. I'll find that out Dec. 10th when I go back for more tests. The shunt is in the top right, frontal section of my skull. tubing runs down my neck, across my collar bone a bit and snakes its way through the right side of my chest and down the middle to my stomach/bladder, I forget which exactly it dumps the excess fluids into. My med bills are already over $160k 

All things considered I'd say I'm doing well considering I wasn't supposed to have survived that car accident anyway, according to the guys that had to pull me out of the car... I was the driver... they pulled me out the passenger side.



Spoiler









this is after they took it to a salvage yard... before they brought it to yet ANOTHER salvage yard... you'll see the wrapping in the other pics. some asshole stole my DVDs in the back. as you can see... there was no opening that driver door. also... the side airbag was the ONLY one to go off... the others failed, due to GMs ignition switch issue.






I don't think they ever found the other wheel...






what's left of the back seat...






Glad no one was in that seat... this was a 5 star rated car btw.






the bumper came off... along with the wheel.






even the seats were smashed inwards in the front, you can see a stress crack on the cup holder, which would have had 2 inches of clearance on either side.






as you can see... only the side airbag went off. you can see the floor is a bit wrinkled from the impact near the speaker... even all the way up there. This was an ex police car, so the seats had steel plating in the backs... which is probably why my back didn't break.





and now you know how i got these scars... trauma from the accident made my condition more life threatening, sense it caused massive fluid buildup rather quickly. Oh, and they also found the tumor that caused the condition in the first place.



Sometimes I joke with my nerd friends about my L2 implants acting up


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 22, 2014)

Holy Cow xBruce88x!! Hope things turn out well for you. Throwing some prayers your way.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 22, 2014)

XBruce88x, thank goodness you survived that wreck!  All my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Stones!
> 
> only one but its HUGH!!!
> 
> ...


@Jstn7477


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow Bruce, those are devastating images. Looks like it could have been much worse and thus we must be thankful. After a situation like that it makes you cherish every day above ground! Hope your health improves my friend.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 22, 2014)

thanks... it also makes you rethink a few things as well

editing...: was in a hurry to get to work earlier. Spoiler thingy for those that "do you want to know more?" also... props for those who catch the reference there, and the 2 references in the other post.



Spoiler



I forgot to mention how it all happened. Me and a friend were coming back from Steak N Sheak in ... Duluth, GA i think?... after watching the movie Purge: Anarchy. Well on our way through Dacula, GA we got T-Boned by a 2011 Mitsubishi Lancer that had ran a light. According to police they had started to chase this car (which they're not supposed to do in city limits btw) after the person passed someone on a double yellow line (means no passing) in a 35MPH zone. One officer said to me he figured they were going about 50 or so when they hit me. He also mentioned that they had Heroin in the car along with things normally used with that particular drug. Paramedics told me the same thing. Yet... for some reason... there's no mention of this in the police reports in relation to my accident. I figure they want to save that for when the police dept. presses drug related charges against the driver and her passengers. I was driving about 45mph, speed limit was 45. All I remember is the sound of tires screeching, the sound of the impact and burning pain all the way up my spine and head, and feeling the car was in a spin. I think I blacked out when we landed in a ditch... I remember waking up and pulling the key out of the ignition since the engine had already stalled... and saying, "guess we aint going anywhere now..." before passing out again. I woke up to the sounds of them pulling my friend out of the car before being able to get to me. I remember hearing them saying "we've got live ones here". They really hadn't expected us to be alive. once we were finally in the ambulance they told us about there being drugs in the car. I tried to lighten the mood a bit by joking about not needing a supercharger for my Impala anymore, cause that's just who I am. I also mentioned that the movie wasn't bad either. A little while later an officer came to visit to get my story and such. Then the doc had me do some tests. That's when they found out about my condition and they also found a tumor. The neurosurgeon told me if I didn't allow him to remove the tumor that he couldn't be my doctor since it would essentially be an act of suicide. Of course I let him remove the thing. The next day I was able to see my friend. He had broken several ribs, collar bone, shoulder bone, and some other bones in that area. He's doing well now, but still some issues with his shoulder from time to time, but that should heal eventually. That same night/morning they had me in for surgery to remove the tumor and drain fluid. The next day or so they installed the shunt and i was in for a few more days for them to check up on me. It was kinda odd having to learn how to walk again lol. I was using a walker 2 or 3 weeks after I left the hospital, one b/c I was still unbalanced, and two b/c I still hadn't got my replacement glasses yet. And then a couple weeks after that I'm back on the road delivering pizza for Dominos. The accident happened at about 3am on July 23rd. I'm still sore in quite a few places, mostly along my spine, near my "gut" and some of the areas the shunt's tubing runs along. Also, my head is ALWAYS sore. Sometimes I can FEEL the fluid being drained out of my brain... starts in one part, then you feel it in another... till its done for the time. I still have moments of confusion or losing my train of thought, sometimes dizziness, or rather a faint feeling and being unbalanced (apparently there is a difference...). I'm still re-learning my limits at times. Sometimes I randomly feel overwhelmed and drained. Hands sometimes shake a little... so my handwriting is terrible now lol. At least they work well enough for me to type still and still rather quickly... though sometimes I wonder... the keyboard feels a lot stiffer than it used to. I'm hoping a lot of this will get better over time, but there's a chance of complications with the shunt still, which appears to be common from what I've read on the webs. All I can do is take it a day at a time. Though some good news... I'm getting about $50k for pain and suffering paid by Statefarm for the accident on behalf of the other driver. Still some other things to handle though... Like GM and not issuing the recall even though they knew about it since 2007. I got the notice about a month after the accident. Heh... what do you know... its 3am now... Nov 11th. Exactly 4 months.

and here's the intersection it happened at...






top is north. The lancer was heading north to south while i was going west to east. the impact happened about where that white SUV on the map is. I think my car had knocked out the corner sign of the intersection  and i ended up facing those trees behind the red car, I was in the green to the bottom right of the intersection. as you can see from the angle the road crosses, and the trees at the corner, there was no way for me to see them coming.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 23, 2014)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 4,000,000 
LaytonJnr passes 450,000 
Recca29 passes 50,000 
stinger608 passes 12,000,000 

Pie


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice Stone there @stinger608 !


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> thanks... it also makes you rethink a few things as well
> 
> editing...: was in a hurry to get to work earlier. Spoiler thingy for those that "do you want to know more?" also... props for those who catch the reference there, and the 2 references in the other post.
> 
> ~snip~



Man, that sounds incredible and amazing that you've gotten through it all; seems like the paramedics were pretty surprised too. The continuing affects seem very rough, but it's awesome to see your upbeat spirit. Keep it up 

BTW was that a Starship Troopers reference?


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 25, 2014)

Milestones 
Irony314 passed 600,000 
Recca29 passed 60,000 

Great job!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> Irony314 passed 600,000
> Recca29 passed 60,000
> 
> Great job!!!


Congrat's to all my "stoner" friends. LOL


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 26, 2014)

Milestones 
Blue-Knight passed 3,000 
Irony314 passed 600,000 
Recca29 passed 80,000 
theoneandonlymrk passed 10,000,000 

Congratz stoners

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 27, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
FLMatter passed 4,500,000 
Recca29 passed 100,000 

Nice stones!!

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats Stoners! 

I'm hoping to be back with a stone in the next few days if all goes well


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 28, 2014)

Milestones 
TechPowerup! passed 2,900,000,000!!!!! Congratz Team!!! 
adam99leit passed 4,000,000 awesome stone 
agent00skid passed 12,000,000 WTG agent!! 
Irony314 passed 700,000 nice!! 
xBruce88x passed 4,500,000 woohoo!! 

Pie!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Man, that sounds incredible and amazing that you've gotten through it all; seems like the paramedics were pretty surprised too. The continuing affects seem very rough, but it's awesome to see your upbeat spirit. Keep it up
> 
> BTW was that a Starship Troopers reference?



lol yep it was. the references in the other post was Mass Effect (joke about the L2 implants) and there's a Batman reference (how I got these scars).


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 28, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 29, 2014)

Milestones Today
Irony314 passes 750,000 
xveinx passes 350,000 

Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats stoners and big thanks to Team TPU on passing  2.9 Billion!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 30, 2014)

Milestones Today
Blue-Knight passes 5,000
Irony314 passes 800,000
xveinx passes 350,000

Always nice to see newer members grab those stones! Congratz all. 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 1, 2014)

Milestones 
Blue-Knight passed 8,000 
dank1983man420 passed 100,000,000 
FLMatter passed 5,000,000 

LaytonJnr passed 500,000 
manofthem passed 14,000,000 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 17,000,000 

Wow Lotta zeros tonight! 

Special Congratz to FLMatter, manofthem, and Kreij not stones but large ROCKS!

Extra Special Congratz to a Stone few have seen. dank1983man420  100 MILLION!!! Much respect Sir!! 

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Extra Special Congratz to a Stone few have seen. dank1983man420 100 MILLION!!! Much respect Sir!!


+1 @dank1983man420


----------



## dank1983man420 (Dec 2, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> Blue-Knight passed 8,000
> dank1983man420 passed 100,000,000
> FLMatter passed 5,000,000
> ...





thebluebumblebee said:


> +1 @dank1983man420




Thanks,  I didn't even know I was that close


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 2, 2014)

Milestones Today Blue-Knight passes 9,000  

Nice job Blue!!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 3, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
Blue-Knight passed 10,000 
mx500torid passed 180,000,000 

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2014)

Great work stoners, especially @mx500torid


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work stoners, especially @mx500torid


I'll second that!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work stoners, especially @mx500torid


I'll third that as well!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work stoners, especially @mx500torid


Make it a fourth!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> Make it a fourth!


How is my @NastyHabits  brother doing?


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 4, 2014)

Milestones Today FLMatter passes 5,500,000 
saved us from a shutout.

Pie!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 4, 2014)

aaaaand i just barely got me a piece lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 4, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How is my @NastyHabits  brother doing?



Scratching my head and wondering why I get weird results for core 18 WU's.  They've been failing according to my logs, but I get a strange 5XXX points.   

Here's the relevant part of the log file.
00:40:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array posq: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
00:40:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
00:40:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
00:40:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
00:40:47:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
00:40:48:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10471 run:0 clone:217 gen:14 core:0x18

I'd be really po'd if this was happening on a 970 or 980, instead of my little 750 Ti. 

Oh please, Gods of F@H, get Nvidia to fix their drivers for Maxwell GPU's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> Scratching my head and wondering why I get weird results for core 18 WU's.  They've been failing according to my logs, but I get a strange 5XXX points.
> 
> Here's the relevant part of the log file.
> 00:40:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array posq: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
> ...


Nvidia is aware of the problem(per Dr Pande). Don't know how long until they fix it though.....


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 5, 2014)

Milestones  Recca29 passed 150,000 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 6, 2014)

Milestones 
Irony314 passed 850,000 
manofthem passed 15,000,000 

Very nice 15 Million Congratz manofthem!!

pie!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2014)

Yey! 

Congrats to @Irony , haven't seen you much lately  (just checked and it's been a while since you've been online. Hope everything is OK)


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 8, 2014)

Milestones Today
MStenholm passes 140,000,000
T-Bob passes 85,000,000
Big Stones!!


 x2

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2014)

2 massive stones! Great job fellas!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome stones!!!! Great job guys!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> MStenholm passes 140,000,000
> T-Bob passes 85,000,000


Way to go @mstenholm and @T-Bob !


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice  I took me five years to get there. T-Bob did it in less than a year if I'm not mistaken. Well done.
I came home to one "failed" 7970 and one 99,99% 13001 that eventually turned out to be a bad_unit and then I had a second bad_unit. I can see that I get part some points for these bad_unit but only the percentage of base points. 3425 points for around 24 hours. That explain my low points in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrat's to @manofthem for a great stone!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's to @manofthem for a great stone!




There will be plenty of that for me in the coming weeks and months


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 9, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Nice  I took me five years to get there. T-Bob did it in less than a year if I'm not mistaken. Well done.


Thank you Sir, you are right I really cranked up the heat last fall and haven't looked back since. 
Its kind of ironic that I came home to my 7970 overheating and failing units. I'm getting these results and it's already  down-clocked the core to half speed.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 9, 2014)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 13,000,000 
Blue-Knight passed 20,000 
Kaedril passed 6,000 

Nice one agent00skid!!

Pie!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> Thank you Sir, you are right I really cranked up the heat last fall and haven't looked back since.
> Its kind of ironic that I came home to my 7970 overheating and failing units. I'm getting these results and it's already  down-clocked the core to half speed.


I got the same problem with one of my 7970s. It failed WUs repeatably, even at stock. I didn't try to go below stock speed yet. Temperature is not my issue since I ran it at around 60 C.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 9, 2014)

Yay! And I'm up to just over 2 weeks of no freezing on my desktop. I'm hoping I've fixed the issues.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 10, 2014)

Milestones 
FLMatter passed 6,500,000 
Kaedril passed 9,000 

WTG FLMatter 6.5 Million!!

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2014)

Big and small, great work stoners!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 11, 2014)

Milestones 
Recca29 passed 200,000 

Nice job Recca!!

Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrat's @Recca29 on a nice milestone. Here's to many more!


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 11, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's @Recca29 on a nice milestone. Here's to many more!


thanks


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 12, 2014)

Milestones 
hat passed 8,000,000
Kaedril passed 10,000 
LaytonJnr passed 550,000 

Great job all!! 
Nice stone there hat!!

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2014)

Way to go @hat !


----------



## Steevo (Dec 12, 2014)

I added a couple systems, and will be adding two more within a week.

Electric heat is cheap here and they are trying to get rid of old C2D systems and I agreed to take two, one to rebuild for my kids to play emulators/minecraft/chrome android games and watch Netflix on and one I am hoping to move my RAID card into and out of my machine.


----------



## hat (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm coming back with a 660 Ti. Not much by today's standards (I know R9 290 is getting what, 300k?) but it's a lot better than my old 5870 could do.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 13, 2014)

So I was wrong to be excited about the 18K per day my 5870 is pumping out?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## mx500torid (Dec 13, 2014)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 5,000,000  WTG adam!!!
Kaedril passed 20,000 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 14, 2014)

Milestones 
manofthem passed 16,000,000 
mx500torid passed 190,000,000
Congratulations manofthem!!

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2014)

Congrats @mx500torid, that's a huge HUGE STONE!!!!   

It's a pleasure to be stoned with you tonight


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 14, 2014)

Thats a stone I glad I passed without going to surgery.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice job there Gentlemen


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 14, 2014)

That's more like it... 250k PPD. If only it would stay that way...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> That's more like it... 250k PPD. If only it would stay that way...


It will if your ready for a Linux install. You should be able to squeeze another 30-40K out of it with Linux and a decent overclock. Should have the tutorial up tonight.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> manofthem passed 16,000,000
> mx500torid passed 190,000,000
> Congratulations manofthem!!
> ...



Congrats Stoners! 

Nice to have a taste of Pie again!!!


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2014)

It seems GPUs are king of folding again? I remember GPUs wildly overtaking the CPUs early on, and then the CPUs caught up with SMP and big bonuses... but now it seems GPUs have picked up again...


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 15, 2014)

Milestones Today 

Kaedril passes 25,000 
Recca29 passes 250,000 

Always good to see new blood in the Stones section!!

Pie!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 15, 2014)

the 0x18 core is killing my ppd lol, back down to 56k. core 0x15 was about 78k or so, and the 0x17 were the 250k


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> the 0x18 core is killing my ppd lol, back down to 56k. core 0x15 was about 78k or so, and the 0x17 were the 250k


PM'd.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 16, 2014)

no stones today  You guys have been doing a GREAT job!! 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 17, 2014)

Milestones 
laptop-hpc passed 450,000
Nice job laptop not to far from that 1/2 Million stone!! 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 18, 2014)

Milestones
FLMatter passed 7,000,000 
Kaedril passed 30,000 
Recca29 passed 350,000 
xBruce88x passed 5,500,000

Nice job guys and 2 biggies!! FLMatter 7 Million!!
xBruce88x 5.5 Million!!

Pie!


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 18, 2014)

looks like 270x is doing its job correctly.

only running 1 thread with 270x.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 18, 2014)

nice... yea i think that 270x should get about the same my 7850 was getting, well maybe a tad more. somewhere between the 7850 and 7870. Depends on overclocks if any. Most i got with the 7850 was around 75k-85k PPD or so, and i think that was with about an OC setting around 1ghz

edit: looked up your name on extremeoverclocking... looks like your getting what's expected with that card so everythings running fine. 45-65k ppd. I game with my main rig too so sometimes my PPD was lower on some days


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2014)

Congrt's to all my "stoner" friends!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 18, 2014)

heh... if they pass laws for medical use i might be using some for real... got a condition called Hydrocephalus. The car accident i was in didn't help that at all... http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/hydrocephalus/detail_hydrocephalus.htm Got some nerve damage in my brain from it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> heh... if they pass laws for medical use i might be using some for real...


....then I'll be hanging out at your place LOL.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> heh... if they pass laws for medical use i might be using some for real... got a condition called Hydrocephalus. The car accident i was in didn't help that at all... http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/hydrocephalus/detail_hydrocephalus.htm Got some nerve damage in my brain from it.


Don't worry, it's coming: http://www.businessweek.com/article...e-it-easier-to-buy-and-sell-medical-marijuana


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 18, 2014)

Never tried any of the stuff yet. But if it'll help with the headaches and calm me down then i'll give it a try... but none of the crazy crap people add to it. I'm very limited in what meds i can take due to the anti-seizure meds i take. I'm only allowed to take Tylenol. And yea.. doesn't do crap for my headaches. I've had constant headaches since the accident back in July... along with other soreness.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 19, 2014)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 3,000,000,000.  Everybody on the team 
Ahhzz passes 6,500,000 
FLMatter passes 7,000,000 
Kaedril passes 30,000 
LaytonJnr passes 600,000
Recca29 passes 400,000
xBruce88x passes 5,500,000 

3 BILLION!!!! THATS AWESOME!!!

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 19, 2014)

That is a sexy list of Stoners!    

Great work all, especially TPU


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 20, 2014)

Since there were no stones today I would like to give a shout out to all that have contributed this week. 30 People!!


----------



## flmatter (Dec 20, 2014)

congrats folks!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Since there were no stones today I would like to give a shout out to all that have contributed this week. 30 People!!
> 
> View attachment 61037


Just look at that beautiful group of selfless people that have donated their equipment and electric to make the world a better place. I salute you!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2014)

cough, cough. Somebody promised a Linux guide some days ago. I'm home atm but that will not last and then I need other "system" to ensure 9201s. No hurry but if it could be in 2014  ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> cough, cough. Somebody promised a Linux guide some days ago. I'm home atm but that will not last and then I need other "system" to ensure 9201s. No hurry but if it could be in 2014  ?


OK, you got me. I got a little lazy and I will make it happen this now.

@mstenholm , it's done!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-h-ubuntu-14-10-install-for-nvidia-gpus.208199/


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 21, 2014)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 5,500,000 
agent00skid passed 14,000,000 
laptop-hpc passed 500,000 

Great job that 14 Million is AWESOME agent!!

No pie tonight.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 22, 2014)

Milestones
FLMatter passed 7,500,000 
james888 passed 6,500,000 
Kaedril passed 40,000 
Overclocker_2001 passed 550,000 
Recca29 passed 450,000 
xBruce88x passed 6,000,000 

Many tonight! xBruce88x, FLMatter, and james888 have some biggie stones!!

PIE!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice work F@H stoners!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 23, 2014)

Milestones 
laptop-hpc passed 550,000 
MStenholm passed 150,000,000 
Recca29 passed 500,000 
Steevo1 passed 17,000,000 
Nice work guys!!

17 Million Steevo!!!

Big huge stone for MStenholm 150 MILLION!!!! 


 You broke the truck 

Pie!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, but I'm not stoned, yet......


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow, Nice stones @mstenholm and @Steevo !


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2014)

That feel when you realize you didn't turn GPU folding back on after watching Southpark last night.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 23, 2014)

had to turn mine off from folding for a little bit... had to remove some spyware from other people using my rig...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh, we got a nice stone for @mx500torid coming up in the next 24 hours. I'll be away for X-Mas, but wanted to congratulate you early my friend!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 25, 2014)

Milestones 
FLMatter passed 8,000,000
Kaedril passed 50,000 
LaytonJnr passed 650,000
Recca29 passed 550,000

That 8 Million stone looks mighty nice FLMatter!!!


Yea I missed pie. Too much egg nog??


----------



## flmatter (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 25, 2014)

bah between spyware and driver updates i haven't had much to show for it lol. oh well it'll be back to work soon.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 26, 2014)

Milestones Today
Kaedril passes 60,000 
mx500torid passes 200,000,000
Nice to get this Christmas present!!! I for one did not ever think I would hit 200 Million.

Christmas Pie!!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 27, 2014)

Milestones Today
saved us from a shutout!
laptop-hpc passes 600,000 

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2014)

Too bad I didn't get this yesterday.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice stones my Folding @ Home brethren!

As Louis CK would say......"just look at that shit"!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 28, 2014)

Milestones Today-- LaytonJnr passes 700,000 
FLMatter passed 8,500,000 

8 and a half Million!! Impressive!!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 29, 2014)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 6,000,000 
james888 passed 7,000,000
Kaedril passed 70,000
xBruce88x passed 6,500,000

Awesome numbers tonight adam99leit, james888, and xBruce88x with millions and millions 

Pie!


----------



## flmatter (Dec 29, 2014)

GJ folks ^ .   so close to 9 mill   I was hoping to break 10mill before new year  lol   maybe with in the first 3 days of 2015 now.   GJ


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 30, 2014)

Milestones Today
Norton01 passes 25,000,000 
FLMatter passed 9,000,000 

2 biggies tonight!! 9 Million FLMatter!!
25 Million for Captain Crunch Norton01!!!



   If you know how to read this it would say that one day Norton01 would get 25 Million points in Folding@home and FLMatter would get 9 million on the very same day!!

Pie!!


----------



## flmatter (Dec 30, 2014)

oh wise stone    

norton01


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> Norton01 passes 25,000,000
> FLMatter passed 9,000,000



Good job guys.  Congratulations!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2014)

Great work @flmatter and @Norton, very awesome!


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2014)

Woot!! 

Thanks guys and congrats to all of the other recent stoners!  

@NastyHabits - I may take a little break for awhile but expect a 300hp NOS shot coming up from behind you at some point!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 31, 2014)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 15,000,000
johnerz passed 450,000 
laptop-hpc passed 650,000 

agent passed that 15 Million Stone 




 

man that musta hurt 

Pie!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> @NastyHabits - I may take a little break for awhile but expect a 300hp NOS shot coming up from behind you at some point!


@Norton I hear you coming.  I'm currently running on 1 cylinder, turbo's blown and I'm stuck in 1st gear. (Translation=My weak@$$ 750 Ti is stuck in Core 0x18 land.)  Somedays I'm not even getting a single point!  

PS: I'm slowly coming up to my first million in WCG.  'Twill be a proud moment for me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2015)

@agent00skid :


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 1, 2015)

Milestones  johnerz passed 500,000 

NICE!! johnerz!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 2, 2015)

Milestones Today
FLMatter passes 9,500,000 
Irony314 passes 900,000 
jellyrole passes 3,500,000 
johnerz passes 700,000 
stinger608 passes 15,000,000 

Great Stones today!!

Gratz stinger 15 Million!! 



   Big Stone!

Pie!!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 2, 2015)

If I could get a good string of core 17 wu's I would have pink pie. Installing linux tonight to hopefully get some core 17 wu's. Will set up FAH tomorrow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2015)

@stinger608 :


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 2, 2015)

Rocking Stinger !


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 3, 2015)

Milestones  LaytonJnr passed 750,000 

Nice Mr. LaytonJnr!!

Pie!


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jan 3, 2015)

@mx500torid - thanks! 

Getting ever closer to my first million now


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 3, 2015)

yes Sir you are!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 3, 2015)

Very cool! didn't realize I was that far in the points.


----------



## Irony (Jan 4, 2015)

Here I am! I haven't been here in a while, got super busy with real life and all that lameness. I'll be crunching again more regularly, with my 780. I just started having an odd bootup issue tho that I hope isn't my PSU...

Lol, I saw I passed a milestone without even knowing.


How's everybody else been?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Very cool! didn't realize I was that far in the points.



Yes sir, you're about to pass me so I need to kick it up a few notches


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 4, 2015)

Milestones 
FLMatter passed 10,000,000 
johnerz passed 800,000 
Big Stone for FLMatter 10 million!!

no pie I was watching Supercross


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice Milestone @flmatter !


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 5, 2015)

Milestones Today
Irony314 passes 950,000
james888 passes 7,500,000
jellyrole passes 4,000,000
johnerz passes 900,000
Kaedril passes 90,000
xBruce88x passes 7,000,000 
Look at that amazing stones today!!
xBruce88x 7 Million!!
james888 7.5 Million!!
jellyrole 4 Million!
28 people giving results today!!
Pie!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

If things go to plan here, I should be passing 8 million and 10 million in not too long of time. If I get a core 17 wu's but thats what linux is for.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2015)

OMG! Just look at those stones!!!!! Nice work there chaps!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 6, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
adam99leit passed 6,500,000 
Irony314 passed 1,000,000 
jellyrole passed 4,500,000
johnerz passed 1,000,000

Biggie Stones today!!

Pie!


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2015)

My first million! swag


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats to all the Stonerz! That's a mighty fine list. I see that @james888, @agent00skid , and jellyrole have been "turning it up" in the last few days. We did 6.4Mil yesterday Boyz!!!! Keep up the great work.

If all goes well, I'll have another 600K to add to the boards by the weekend.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes sir! I expect this to continue going up today. I seem to have fallen in to a core 17 wu goldmine with my 970. Once school starts back up I wont be gaming as much, so it should have a slight bump after that too.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 7, 2015)

haha me too, ive gotten quite a few lately... lovin it!






edit: also... I've got some more hardware i'm considering adding to F@H. I JUST BOUGHT A COMPUTER STORE/SHOP! and all of its current inventory! But anyways... I think its an older XFX GTX260 or 270. I'll probably have it set to fold when i'm not using the computer for work, its the main workhorse there for testing drives and such. Might even throw in my old 8800gt for a little extra bump in folding power.

edit 2: just got another core17. Should be done just in time for me to have a little over 225,000 ppd for the day!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like I surpassed 500k today, which is surprising because I never expected to have that much ppd and I have been gaming a bunch.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 7, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
adam99leit passed 6,500,000 
Irony314 passed 1,100,000
james888 passed 8,000,000  5TH place today!!
jellyrole passed 4,500,000
johnerz passed 1,100,000
laptop-hpc passed 700,000

Look at all those stoners!! AWESOME job guys!!!

29 People sending in results today!!!

Pie!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2015)

Does anyone care about the certificates that I've been posting?  I haven't been doing them over the last few days because I'm dealing with a pinched nerve in my right arm which makes even typing this post painful.  (that's why I've been quiet on the forums since Christmas)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does anyone care about the certificates that I've been posting?  I haven't been doing them over the last few days because I'm dealing with a pinched nerve in my right arm which makes even typing this post painful.  (that's why I've been quiet on the forums since Christmas)


Best of luck getting rid of that soon.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does anyone care about the certificates that I've been posting?  I haven't been doing them over the last few days because I'm dealing with a pinched nerve in my right arm which makes even typing this post painful.  (that's why I've been quiet on the forums since Christmas)



I think they're bloody fantastic and would love to keep seeing them! 

Obviously get better and then get back to work on them


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does anyone care about the certificates that I've been posting?  I haven't been doing them over the last few days because I'm dealing with a pinched nerve in my right arm which makes even typing this post painful.  (that's why I've been quiet on the forums since Christmas)


Take care of yourself first. I suspect I will be flying through lots of stones really quick here, at least for a little while.


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does anyone care about the certificates that I've been posting?  I haven't been doing them over the last few days because I'm dealing with a pinched nerve in my right arm which makes even typing this post painful.  (that's why I've been quiet on the forums since Christmas)



Pinched nerves really suck and are quite painful  That's why I have a plate and screws holding part of my neck together!

I feel for you bud... hopefully it passes soon or gets fixed.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does anyone care about the certificates that I've been posting?  I haven't been doing them over the last few days because I'm dealing with a pinched nerve in my right arm which makes even typing this post painful.  (that's why I've been quiet on the forums since Christmas)



I care.  Especially since I'm about to pass 30 million.   But first things first.  Take care of yourself.  I don't like having any of my friends dealing with pain.  If I have to toot my own horn, I will.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 8, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerup! passed 3,100,000,000 
agent00skid passed 16,000,000 
jellyrole passed 5,000,000
johnerz passed 1,200,000
xBruce88x passed 7,500,000

WOW look at those numbers!!
agent 16 MILLION
jelly 5 Million 
xBruce 7.5 Million

AND Techpowerup 3 BILLION 100 MILLION!!!



Pie!!


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 8, 2015)

I need some extra heat in the house right now so I figured I'd help out TPU at the same time!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 8, 2015)

haha yea that is one advantage of folding 24/7 (well mostly) with the 970. I've mostly been playing older games with my laptop's NVS4200. Not the most powerful but it plays the likes of HL2, Timeshift, Darkstar One, Diablo III, you get the idea. Pretty much anything DX9 runs ok on it.

With temps getting very cold outside, the gpu folding helps keep it warm in my room lol. 

as of this posting... its 13F / -10C right now... if you figure in the wind chill and such, its actually 2F / -16C


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 8, 2015)

jellyrole said:


> I need some extra heat in the house right now so I figured I'd help out TPU at the same time!



5th on pie hope its stays a little chilly in your room with that output! Thanks.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 9, 2015)

Big List tonight!

Milestones Yesterday
dank1983man420 passed 110,000,000
FLMatter passed 11,000,000 
Irony314 passed 1,200,000
james888 passed 8,500,000
johnerz passed 1,400,000
MStenholm passed 160,000,000

Look at those numbers 
james888 8.5 Million
FLMatter 11 Million
BIG DOG dank1983man420  110 MILLION!!!

Bigger Dog MStenholm 160 MILLION 

AMAZING NUMBERS

Pie!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow!  Congratulations Stoners!  Some awesome numbers.  Love to see all those zeros.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 10, 2015)

Milestones Today

james888 passes 9,000,000 
jellyrole passes 5,500,000

laptop-hpc passes 750,000 
Steevo1 passes 18,000,000 
xBruce88x passes 8,000,000
The Millions are rolling on!
Congratz guys job well done!!

Pie!


----------



## johnerz (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll have a 4P dropping overnight and will get the use of it until the big adv ends and then maybe after that - depending on if its then worth the elecky


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 11, 2015)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 17,000,000 
Irony314 passed 1,300,000


johnerz passed 1,600,000
Kaedril passed 100,000 

NastyHabits passed 30,000,000 

Congratz all Stoners.
Special for agent00skid 17 Million awesome job man.
And for NastyHabits 30 Million!!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 12, 2015)

Milestones Today
Buck_Nasty passes 600,000,000 
james888 passes 9,500,000 
jellyrole passes 6,000,000 
johnerz passes 2,000,000 
LaytonJnr passes 800,000 
Nice job fellas!!
johnerz 2 Million!
jellyrole 6 Million!
james888 9.5 Million!
And give it up Folks for the SUPREME Techpowerup Folder!! Buck_Nasty

Pie!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2015)

Super awesome job there everyone, especially of course @BUCK NASTY 
@mx500torid got it right with all the 


Handsome lists of stoners lately, very impressive! 

I fell just short today so tomorrow it shall prove to be for me


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 13, 2015)

Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 7,000,000
agent00skid passes 18,000,000
Irony314 passes 1,400,000
johnerz passes 2,500,000 hauling ass!
manofthem passes 17,000,000 

Man the Stones are coming up fast and furious.
Pie!


----------



## johnerz (Jan 13, 2015)

If all goes well Wednesday will be 3/4 million points for me - these big adv are great, I'll miss them   lol

any idea what ppd I'll get when they end ? I've got  a 4p 8168 @ 2.2 48 cores, its only job is folding (if I continue using it that is)

Will it be worth the elecky costs? (over 150k ppd and I imagine it will keep running)

I do enjoy reading the "pie" and "certificates" I hope you both keep up the great work


Johnerz


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2015)

johnerz said:


> If all goes well Wednesday will be 3/4 million points for me - these big adv are great, I'll miss them   lol
> 
> any idea what ppd I'll get when they end ? I've got  a 4p 8168 @ 2.2 48 cores, its only job is folding (if I continue using it that is)
> 
> ...


Do you mean Opteron 6168 @ 2.2Ghz? Are you overclocking?


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2015)

johnerz said:


> I've got a 4p 8168 @ 2.2 48 cores, its only job is folding


[urge to poach intensifies]

That's a nice system.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 14, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do you mean Opteron 6168 @ 2.2Ghz? Are you overclocking?




Sorry yes 

I've got the [H] bios on board and its running @  1.050 mv.  (OCNG V4, not updated to V5 yet, as I've not read/seen any reason to do so).
On an SM H8QGi +-F . 
Opteron 6168 X4, 
16 x 1gb mem 
8X Noctua fans 
Ubunto 14.04
Ghetto wooden case laid flat.

It's in the workshop so its running cool, at less than 30c = no heating apart from the rig in there


----------



## johnerz (Jan 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> [urge to poach intensifies]
> 
> That's a nice system.




I should clean it up a little and lift off the lid, then post a photo or two, i'll think about it


----------



## johnerz (Jan 14, 2015)

I've opened a new thread with a couple of photos in it - all nice and clean it looks a bit different today lol


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 14, 2015)

Milestones Today
Irony314 passes 1,500,000 
jellyrole passes 6,500,000 
johnerz passes 3,000,000 
laptop-hpc passes 800,000 
stinger608 passes 16,000,000 
xBruce88x passes 8,500,000 

Awesome Stones!!

Pie!!



 
Congratz johnerz broke top 5


----------



## manofthem (Jan 14, 2015)

Shout out to the stoners, great work!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 15, 2015)

Milestones Today
Irony314 passes 1,700,000
johnerz passes 3,500,000

Moving on up!!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 16, 2015)

Milestones
Irony314 passed 1,800,000
jellyrole passed 7,000,000
johnerz passed 4,000,000
Great job Gentlemen!!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 17, 2015)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 19,000,000 Huge Stone!!
johnerz passes 4,500,000 Moving up fast!!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 18, 2015)

Milestones
Irony314 passed 1,900,000 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 18,000,000 
xBruce88x passed 9,000,000 

Nice Stones! 

Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats all stonerz! Nice work @xBruce88x and here's to the memory of our pal Kreij!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 19, 2015)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 20,000,000 
james888 passed 10,000,000 
jellyrole passed 7,500,000 
johnerz passed 5,500,000 
laptop-hpc passed 850,000 
manofthem passed 18,000,000 
Recca29 passed 600,000 
xBruce88x passed 9,500,000 

WOW I think half the team had stones! CONGRATULATIONS ALL!!! 

Pie!


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 19, 2015)

Good to be back. had my PC down for last 10-15 days.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 20, 2015)

Milestones Today
Ahhzz passes 7,000,000 
jellyrole passes 8,000,000
johnerz passes 6,000,000
Steevo1 passes 19,000,000 
Another big day for Stoners!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 21, 2015)

Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 7,500,000 
johnerz passes 6,500,000 

Congratz Stoners!
Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 22, 2015)

Milestones Today
Irony314 passes 2,000,000 
johnerz passes 7,000,000 
manofthem passes 19,000,000 

GREAT job!
Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 23, 2015)

Milestones Today
johnerz passes 7,500,000 
laptop-hpc passes 900,000 
Recca29 passes 700,000 
Samcomeau passes 7,000 
TechPowerup! passed 3,200,000,000 
manofthem passed 19,000,000 
MStenholm passed 170,000,000
Recca29 passed 650,000 
xBruce88x passed 10,000,000 

Congratz to all 3 Billion 2 Hundred Million!!! Awesome show of people helping people!!

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Recca29 (Jan 23, 2015)

2 milestones in a day. that's nice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2015)

@xBruce88x :




@Irony :


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> 2 milestones in a day. that's nice.



Amen. Crunching stones, folding stones... That's my kind of DC'er  



thebluebumblebee said:


> @xBruce88x :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the certificates


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 24, 2015)

Milestones 
johnerz passed 8,000,000  still moving up fast
LaytonJnr passed 850,000 Congratz LaytonJnr
manofthem passed 20,000,000 Big Stone!!
T-Bob passed 90,000,000   Titan-Bob 90 Million!!!

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Love the certificates (hint, hint)







@T-Bob :


----------



## johnerz (Jan 24, 2015)

So do I lol


----------



## T-Bob (Jan 24, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Titan-Bob 90 Million!!!


"Titan-Bob", I like the sound of that  and Congrats to all of the other Stoners


----------



## johnerz (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll be switching off my PC in the morning for a tear down. clean, flush the H20 and rebuild (over 2 years from the last clean) I'll lose a few hours then, followed by on Monday a similar this on the 4P (looked today and it does need it lol) That will knock back my production a little. Followed by the arrival of the 879 FTW+ on Tuesday and a 5 minute down time to put that in the top slot


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 25, 2015)

Milestones 
hat passed 8,500,000 
james888 passed 11,000,000 
johnerz passed 8,500,000 
Recca29 passed 800,000 

Great job!!

Pie!



 

On another note


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> On another note


That's good for about 24 GTX 970's!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats to the team on moving up a notch to 28th. Should be 27th in a few weeks!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 26, 2015)

Milestones 
johnerz passed 9,000,000 
laptop-hpc passed 950,000 almost a 

Pie!


----------



## johnerz (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep awachs are next on the hit list, they had some performance for about 8 months - only ever *4* team members there, one very big hitter


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 27, 2015)

Milestones 
johnerz passed 9,500,000 
Recca29 passed 850,000 
xBruce88x passed 11,000,000 

NICE Stones!
Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 28, 2015)

Milestones 
johnerz passed 10,000,000 
Recca29 passed 900,000 

Congratz!

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## johnerz (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2015)

@johnerz :


----------



## johnerz (Jan 28, 2015)

Wohoo


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice work there @johnerz ! Only took you approx 30days for that 10 Mil.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 29, 2015)

Milestones 
johnerz passed 11,000,000 
laptop-hpc passed 1,000,000

Nice job laptop 1 Million!!

johnerz 11 Million AWESOME!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> @laptop-hpc passed 1,000,000


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 31, 2015)

Milestones
briar7 passed 15,000,000 
johnerz passed 12,000,000 
theoneandonlymrk passed 11,000,000 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 19,000,000 

Big Stones today!!

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## mx500torid (Feb 1, 2015)

Milestones
james888 passed 12,000,000 Good job james 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 2, 2015)

Milestones 
johnerz passed 13,000,000 
Recca29 passed 950,000 
xBruce88x passed 12,000,000 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 3, 2015)

Milestones Today
Lego4 passes 10,000 
Steevo1 passes 20,000,000 

Nice Stone Steevo1
Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2015)

Great work stoners, very nice stone @Steevo


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2015)

@Steevo :


----------



## johnerz (Feb 3, 2015)

As of midday (GMT) I'm almost 950k missing from my score 

stanford is having an issue with wu  8106 giving base scores to some and QRB to other, they are aware but as usual it may take a while to resolve

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27322&p=273520#p273520

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=27327


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice stone there @Steevo !!!



johnerz said:


> As of midday (GMT) I'm almost 950k missing from my score
> 
> stanford is having an issue with wu  8106 giving base scores to some and QRB to other, they are aware but as usual it may take a while to resolve
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm seeing the same. I was only credited 5856 points for the P8106 I just returned. We'll give them a few days to sort this out. It does appear that the "many cores" work units are awarding less points than HFM is stating.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 4, 2015)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 25,000,000 
johnerz passes 14,000,000 
Jstn7477 passes 300,000,000 HOLY COW!! 
Recca29 passes 1,000,000 

WTG all!

Special Congratz to Jstn 300 MILLION!!!







Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Jstn7477 passes 300,000,000 HOLY COW!!



Awesomesauce @Jstn7477, HOLY COW indeed!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 4, 2015)

300 million.  Wow!  Congrats Jstn7477!


----------



## johnerz (Feb 4, 2015)

300,000,000 Jstn7477   Fantastic


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2015)

@Jstn7477 : (WOW!)




@agent00skid :




@Recca29 : New millionaire!




Awesome sauce Folders!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2015)

Milestones 
jellyrole passed 8,500,000 
johnerz passed 15,000,000

Nice job guys!!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 6, 2015)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 3,300,000,000 
adam99leit passes 8,000,000 
jellyrole passes 8,500,000 
johnerz passes 16,000,000 
Lego4 passes 30,000 

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome work stoners!  

And super AWESOMESAUCE TPU!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2015)

@everybody!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 7, 2015)

Milestones
FLMatter passed 12,000,000 
james888 passed 13,000,000
MStenholm passed 180,000,000 
xBruce88x passed 13,000,000 

Nice Stones and a GREAT STONE for MStenholm 180 MILLION!!!

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2015)

@mstenholm :


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2015)

More awesome stones by all the stoners, keep it up


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 8, 2015)

Milestones 
hat passed 9,000,000 
manofthem passed 25,000,000 
T-Bob passed 95,000,000 

2 big stones today 
manofthem 25 MILLION! 
Titan-Bob 95 MILLION 

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2015)

@manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Feb 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @manofthem



Thanks for the certificate, very quality! 


And congrats to our other stoners!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for the certificate, very quality!


You.....don't....think I make them, do you?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You.....don't....think I make them, do you?



Don't you just pick them off the tree that grows in your backyard?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Don't you just pick them off the tree that grows in your backyard?


Google maps won't let a person get away with anything anymore.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 9, 2015)

no shutout today Thanks to
 AnonymousMartin passed 4,000 

Pie!


----------



## Steevo (Feb 9, 2015)

I have to say, being the oldest member here in F@H I am proud to be a part of this with all of you putting your money and hardware into it, the advancements we have brought to the whole of life on earth through our work, our dollars and our choice here may well reflect the human will to live and make life better for all, and the points are kinda cool too.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 10, 2015)

Milestones
AnonymousMartin passed 6,000 
Recca29 passed 1,100,000 
stinger608 passed 17,000,000 

Congratz to all Stoners and special Gratz to stinger 17 Million!!
 Pie!


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 10, 2015)

Getting a second 270x this weekend, so those numbers are going to increase .


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys do u think my Corsair CX600 would suffice for 1 more 270X  graphics card for my current system; or should i upgrade?


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like a 270x takes 2- 6 pin pcie power connections and you power supply only has 2. With 2 cards you would need 4 so an upgraded power supply will be needed by what i see.


----------



## johnerz (Feb 10, 2015)

Some of the 27X only use 1 6 pin (two for Crossfire) but a minimum of 600 watt psu for two cards, so if that psu is a couple of years old, I would condiser replacing it with a 700 watt or thereabouts

Coppied fron Ebuyer:

*Sapphire R9 270 Dual-X OC 2GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card Product Description*
The R9 270 supports DirectX 11.2 and all the latest game enhancements. It has 1280 stream processors and 2GB of GDDR5 memory delivering excellent performance in all but the most extreme settings, and is considerably faster than competing solutions in this price range.

Specifications

Display Support

Supports up to 2 display monitor(s) without DisplayPort
3 x Maximum Display Monitor(s) support

Output

1 x HDMI (with 3D)
1 x DisplayPort 1.2
1 x Dual-Link DVI-D
1 x Dual-Link DVI-I

GPU

920/Boost:945 MHz Core Clock
28 nm Chip
1280 x Stream Processors

Video Memory

2048 MB Size
256 -bit GDDR5
5600 MHz Effective

Dimensions

228(L)X109(W)X35(H) mm Size
2 x slot

System Requirements

PCI Express® based PC is required with one X16 lane graphics slot available on the motherboard.
2X75 Watt 6-pin PCI Express power connector is required for CrossFireX™ system.
1X75 Watt 6-pin PCI Express power connector is required.
4096MB Minimum of system memory.
Installation software requires CD-ROM drive.
DVD playback requires DVD drive.
Blu-ray™ / HD DVD playback requires Blu-ray / HD DVD drive.
500 Watt Power Supply is required.
600WattPower Supply is recommended for CrossFireX System.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 10, 2015)

I knew I would be wrong thx johnerz


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 10, 2015)

Heres what i seen


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 11, 2015)

Milestones Today Kaedril passes 150,000   No shutout!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 12, 2015)

Big one tonight!
Milestones Today 
dank1983man420 passes 120,000,000 

Thanks much dank1983man420 

Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow, Nice stone there @dank1983man420 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 13, 2015)

Milestones Today
Irony314 passes 2,500,000 
james888 passes 14,000,000 
johnerz passes 18,000,000 

Congratz to the Stoners!!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 14, 2015)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 8,500,000 
Lego4 passed 50,000 

Gratz guys!

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2015)

@dank1983man420 :


----------



## xorbe (Feb 14, 2015)

Interesting chart of TechPowerUp! stats
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## johnerz (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes you can see where the BigAdv work Units stopped and the correction of 11.5 million points at the start of 8106 work units


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 15, 2015)

Milestones
AnonymousMartin passed 7,000 
johnerz passed 19,000,000 
Recca29 passed 1,200,000 

Congratz Stoners 
Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 15, 2015)

Way to go Stonerz!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 16, 2015)

no stones today 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 17, 2015)

No stones today

Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> No stones today
> 
> Pie!
> 
> ...


2 days in a row? This is unacceptable!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 17, 2015)

@BUCK NASTY All is not lost!  According to EOC the TPU folding team just went up one place to 27th.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2015)

Milestones 
Recca29 passed 1,300,000 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 19, 2015)

Milestones 
hat passed 9,500,000 
james888 passed 15,000,000 
johnerz passed 20,000,000 
LaytonJnr passed 950,000 
Many stones today!!!!

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2015)

@johnerz :




@james888 :


----------



## johnerz (Feb 20, 2015)

20 big ones,very nice


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice milestones guys.  Well done.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 20, 2015)

Milestones 
SirKeldon passed 150,000 
theoneandonlymrk passed 12,000,000 

Nice one theoneandonlymek 

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2015)

Great work stoners!


----------



## johnerz (Feb 20, 2015)

I just love Pie  congrats guys


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 21, 2015)

Milestones
agent00skid passed 30,000,000 
jellyrole passed 9,000,000
MStenholm passed 190,000,000 

Big Time Stones!! 
9 Million!! WTG jelly!

That 30 Million AWESOME!! agent 

190 Million pretty damn nice WTG MStenholm 

PIE!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2015)

@agent00skid :




@mstenholm :


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 22, 2015)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 9,000,000 
Ahhzz passed 7,500,000 
stinger608 passed 18,000,000 NICE!!!

Great Job guys!!
Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 23, 2015)

Milestones


jellyrole passed 9,500,000 

T-Bob passed 100,000,000 

One hunert Million!! Congratz T-Bob

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2015)

Great work @jellyrole and huge props to @T-Bob!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2015)

@T-Bob :


----------



## johnerz (Feb 23, 2015)

T-Bob a fantastic achievement and commitment, congrats mate

100,000,000


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2015)

Woohoo @T-Bob !


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 24, 2015)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 3,400,000,000 



 

Pie!


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 24, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @T-Bob :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EPIC!!! Though, I can't take all the credit for this achievement. I would have never even gotten close to this without the help of this Great community we have here. I would also Like to thank the WCG Team for all they do and @the54thvoid for donating his Titan as a Grand Prize for a WCG Community Challenge last year.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> EPIC!!! Though, I can't take all the credit for this achievement. I would have never even gotten close to this without the help of this Great community we have here. I would also Like to thank the WCG Team for all they do and *@the54thvoid for donating his Titan last year*.



And the F@H Team thanks @the54thvoid as well for his generous donation. 100 Million points is a helluva lotta computational power.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 25, 2015)

Milestones 
jellyrole passed 10,000,000  You getting alot of stones this week.
Overclocker_2001 passed 600,000 

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2015)

@jellyrole :


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 26, 2015)

Milestones Today 
 mabe.osuna passes 1,000  welcome and Gratz!!

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats @mabe.osuna and welcome to the team! 

Seems like both teams have some new additions lately


----------



## johnerz (Feb 26, 2015)

Agreed welcome its great to have you here


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 27, 2015)

Milestones Today
james888 passes 16,000,000  NICE!!!
mabe.osuna passes 10,000 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 28, 2015)

Milestones 
mabe.osuna passed 30,000 
Para_Franck passed 10,000 

Great to see new Folders. Thank You! 

Pie!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats to the new guys.  Keep those 'stones coming.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2015)

Milestones 
hat passed 10,000,000 
LaytonJnr passed 1,000,000 
mabe.osuna passed 30,000 
Overclocker_2001 passed 650,000 
Para_Franck passed 10,000 

Lotsa Stoners today 

Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2015)

@hat :




@LaytonJnr :


----------



## LaytonJnr (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm so happy to have reached my first million - its quite an achievement seeing as I can only fold for certain times during the week! 

And I even have a certificate to celebrate with. Now onto my next million 

(although my Folding badge is playing up again )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrat's to @hat and @LaytonJnr for your Milestones!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome to the millionaire club @LaytonJnr !!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 2, 2015)

Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 9,500,000 
mabe.osuna passes 50,000 
Para_Franck passes 40,000 

Nice job Stonerz! 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 3, 2015)

No stones today. 

No stones Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 4, 2015)

Free-DC is down. He is having problems with older hardware and cannot afford to upgrade. If any of you can help he has a Paypal button on this link so that you can donate if you can. Thanks!!

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 4, 2015)

Since Free-DC is down Ill just post all who turned in points.  Thanks all.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 5, 2015)

Milestones Today
mabe.osuna passes 90,000 
Overclocker_2001 passes 700,000 
Para_Franck passes 80,000 


Pie!


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2015)

Happy to have hit 10 million. When I hit 1m I printed the cert and put it up but I don't have it anymore...


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 7, 2015)

Milestones Today
Para_Franck passes 90,000 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 7, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
mabe.osuna passed 100,000  
MStenholm passed 200,000,000 
Overclocker_2001 passed 750,000 
Para_Franck passed 100,000 
SirKeldon passed 200,000 
stinger608 passed 19,000,000 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passed 20,000,000   

Stinger 19 Million!!
Kreij 20 Million!!

Number 4 on the team and go to guy for tech questions MStenholm 200 Million!!!! A milestone few will ever hit. Congratz Sir

Pie!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice Milestones guys!  Awesome.  You know how I love all those zeros.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 7, 2015)

Yay!!! Milestone and for the first time I think, I got a piece of delicious pie!!! All done just by a 750Ti aka "Light Bulb" ... never thought just 60W could be that powerful 

Congrats to all today's stoners specially to @mstenholm AMAZING ONE!!! Keep it up 

EDIT: Numbers from 750Ti are quite variant depending on what core/project you get assigned but I saw from 50 to 65K  (with 347.52 drivers though) with this lil bulb =)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2015)

@mstenholm , Awesome number:


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 8, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday 

Para_Franck passed 100,000
SirKeldon passed 250,000  
Congratz Stoners 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 9, 2015)

Milestones Today
SirKeldon passes 300,000 
theoneandonlymrk passes 13,000,000 

Congratz guys and special Gratz to theoneandonlymrk 13 Million! AWESOME!!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 10, 2015)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 10,000,000 
mabe.osuna passed 150,000 
SirKeldon passed 350,000 

Congratz Stoners!!

Great job adam99leit 10 Million!! 

I missed Pie.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

Spoiler: STONERS


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice im snatching a sneaky slice of pie now n again too cheers all


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> I missed Pie.


Time change? (BTW the Antec 1100 V2, sister to the P280, is a shellshocker today)
@adam99leit:


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 11, 2015)

Milestones


Para_Franck passed 150,000 
SirKeldon passed 400,000 

WTG!!

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 12, 2015)

No stones or I missed them

SOOOO Points returned today!!







 



Pie!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 12, 2015)

The Rodney Dangerfield of TPU folding.  I'm in tenth place on the list, yet no pie.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> The Rodney Dangerfield of TPU folding.  I'm in tenth place on the list, yet no pie.




Your right! Newtekie1 is shown 22nd on the chart yet is shown in 7th  on the pie chart?


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 12, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Your right! Newtekie1 is shown 22nd on the chart yet is shown in 7th  on the pie chart?



I think you ordered via the "last update" column, not the total one, the ordered column seems the first starting from right, and not the third as it should be maybe 

Though some names appear with a higher number in the 3rd-from-right column and some within the 1st-from-right, but in the most of the cases 3rd-from-right has higher numbers.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 12, 2015)

sorry for the confusion but the last column on the right is points returned for the day. And I used two different websites. The one with pie is usually off.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Nasty, Rodney is THE MAN!!! Great company to be in


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 12, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> sorry for the confusion but the last column on the right is points returned for the day. And I used two different websites. The one with pie is usually off.



My bad then, numbers confused me, thanks for your clarification 

I noticed Free-DC lately is giving some weird results, specially when checking F@H with non-synced results at some updates they do during the day, strange too


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 12, 2015)

yes his hardware is old so he is having problems. he has a donate by paypal button for all that can chip in. Lot of time and money keeping the site up.





l


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 13, 2015)

I missed it if it was there sorry guys. No pie and no stones.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 14, 2015)

Milestones
Para_Franck passed 200,000 

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 15, 2015)

Milestones 
Buck_Nasty passed 700,000,000 there aint enough of these for this guy 
mabe.osuna passed 200,000 
SirKeldon passed 500,000 

Congratulations Buck!! Wished I had a dollar for every point you got 


Pie!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 15, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> Buck_Nasty passed 700,000,000 there aint enough of these for this guy


That's for sure!  Congrats Buck!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2015)

Fantastic work there Buck


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2015)

*BOOM:* @BUCK NASTY


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you Guys! Looking forward to 1 Billion by September.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 16, 2015)

No Stones today 


Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 17, 2015)

Milestones
hat passed 11,000,000 
LaytonJnr passed 1,100,000 

Yay Stones!!

WTG hat!!


Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice work there @hat and @LaytonJnr !


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 18, 2015)

Milestones 
Para_Franck passed 250,000 

Only stone today.

Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 19, 2015)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 35,000,000 
stinger608 passes 20,000,000 
LaytonJnr passed 1,100,000
mabe.osuna passed 250,000 

Pie!


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 19, 2015)

But not really much of my doing recently. I got a friend who is folding on my account, while the HD 7950 I have here is on timeout due to frequent freezing. Waiting for AMD drivers to drop, then I'll give it another go.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2015)

Here we go: @stinger608 :




@agent00skid :


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2015)

Awesome!!! Thanks a ton @thebluebumblebee


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 20, 2015)

Milestones 
james888 passed 17,000,000 


Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 21, 2015)

Milestones Today
newtekie1 passes 55,000,000 
Para_Franck passes 300,000 

Congratz newtekie1 55 MILLION!!!


Pie!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow. Congrat's to @james888, @newtekie1, @stinger608 , and @agent00skid  on your milestones!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 22, 2015)

Milestones Today
theoneandonlymrk passes 14,000,000  

Pie


----------



## johnerz (Mar 22, 2015)

Some great stones whilst I was away, congrats guys, now i need to climb back into the top 10 or so


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 22, 2015)

johnerz said:


> Some great stones whilst I was away, congrats guys, now i need to climb back into the top 10 or so


Top 10 seven-day average ( http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711) should be possible in one-two days. Top ten overall will take you a few more days but go for it.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 23, 2015)

Milestones Today 
mabe.osuna passes 300,000 


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2015)

I was gone for a couple of days, so, a little catch up:
@newtekie1 :


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 24, 2015)

No stones today 

Pie


----------



## johnerz (Mar 24, 2015)

Yea I'm back on the  top 10 list  

Damm just looked and I've picked up a 10477 AGAIN!! AAAAAGH


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 25, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Ahhzz passed 8,000,000 
johnerz passed 25,000,000 

Big Stones today!!!


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2015)

@johnerz comes back from holiday and BAM:


----------



## johnerz (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoo Hoooo


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 25, 2015)

johnerz said:


> Whoo Hoooo  View attachment 63661



That is some impressive number, nice picture to illustrate it


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 26, 2015)

SirKeldon saved us.

Milestones Yesterday
SirKeldon passed 550,000 


Pie


----------



## johnerz (Mar 26, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> That is some impressive number, nice picture to illustrate it



The Dragons teeth just of DT Fleming Beach lol


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 26, 2015)

johnerz said:


> The Dragons teeth just of DT Fleming Beach lol



I liked it more due to "The Dude" outfit than the landscape itself


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 27, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> I liked it more due to "The Dude" outfit than the landscape itself


Well...you know....that's just your opinion @SirKeldon . LOL!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 27, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well...you know....that's just your opinion @SirKeldon . LOL!



Yeah, sure, White Russian for both of us!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 27, 2015)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 11,000,000 
james888 passed 18,000,000 
mabe.osuna passed 350,000 
SirKeldon passed 650,000 

Congratulations Stoners!!

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 28, 2015)

Milestones
SirKeldon passed 700,000 


Pie


----------



## johnerz (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol, I sure missed that  


Lol messed up the multi quote


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 29, 2015)

Milestones
Para_Franck passed 350,000 

Nice job Para

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 30, 2015)

Milestones Today
SirKeldon passes 750,000

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 1, 2015)

Milestones 
TechPowerup! passed 3,600,000,000 
hat passed 12,000,000 
mabe.osuna passed 400,000 
SirKeldon passed 900,000 

Congratz Team 3 BILLION 600 MILLION!!!

Congratz hat 12 MILLION!!

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 2, 2015)

Milestones Today
Para_Franck passes 400,000         
SirKeldon passes 950,000
T-Bob passes 110,000,000 Congratulations!!!
centos passed 200


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2015)

Interesting coincidence from the WCG side:


manofthem said:


> @[Ion] passes _110,000,000_


Certificate time: @T-Bob :


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 2, 2015)

Way to to T-Bob!


----------



## johnerz (Apr 2, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> Way to to T-Bob!


    Yep well done that man


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 3, 2015)

Milestones
SirKeldon passed 1,000,000 

1st Million for SirKeldon!!

Pie


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 3, 2015)

Joining the millionaire club!!! Oh yeah!!!  

And after this short moment of euphoria ....






Keep it up team


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Joining the millionaire club!!! Oh yeah!!!
> 
> And after this short moment of euphoria ....
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks guys
My output is still down but I should have my main PC back online tomorrow!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 4, 2015)

Im at our cabin for a few days and no internet so I cant do any updates. If someone else can step in I and Im sure the team would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> SirKeldon passed 1,000,000


 Sorry that I missed your 1 million certificate.  You're going too fast!


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry that I missed your 1 million certificate.  You're going too fast!



Kidding me? No problem at all man, glad you're taking the effort to do it  So thanks 

And talking about the rhythm, it's just the GTX 750Ti + 3 threads from Q8200, giving me 50-60K PPD, can't believe a GFX with a TDP of 60W is giving these numbers, impressive


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 40,000,000 
SirKeldon     passed   1,200,000

No milestones today.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 7, 2015)

Milestones Today
Overclocker_2001 passes 800,000 
theoneandonlymrk passes 15,000,000 

Congrats to both and specially for @theoneandonlymrk for its 15 million!!!! 


And now ... time for our delicious pie! 







Keep it up team!

PS: In absence of @mx500torid, I did it tonight, hope you don't mind


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2015)

@theoneandonlymrk :


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 7, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> PS: In absence of @mx500torid, I did it tonight, hope you don't mind


Not at all.  Thanks, especially since I got a little slice of pie.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
@mx500torid  passed 300,000,000 
@Para_Franck  passed 450,000 
@SirKeldon  passed 1,300,000 

Did MX take off so he wouldn't be around for:


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Milestones Yesterday
> mx500torid passed 300,000,000


Whoa! That's impressive!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow @mx500torid that is an amazing milestone man!!!! A huge congrats to such an awesome milestone!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks guys back in town now. I like doing your guys Stones but hate it when mine come up. Didnt leave for that reason though. Wife and I needed some R&R. Good news MSI rmaed a 7850 that I bought dead for 10.00 and EVGA rmaed the GTX 780. So I might be back at 100%,  or more,for the first time ever!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 9, 2015)

Milestones 
mabe.osuna passed 500,000 
SirKeldon passed 1,400,000 

Nice Job guys!!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 10, 2015)

No stones so nothing but pie   


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2015)

Milestones 
SirKeldon passed 1,500,000 


Pie


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2015)

@SirKeldon


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 13, 2015)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 12,000,000 
SirKeldon passed 1,600,000 

WTG adam 12 Million!!!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2015)

Milestones Today
hat passes 13,000,000 
mabe.osuna passes 550,000 

Nice one hat 13 Million!!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2015)

Milestones Today 
SirKeldon passes 1,700,000 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2015)

Milestones Today
briar7 passes 16,000,000 

Nice job briar7 flying under the radar. 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 17, 2015)

Milestones Today 
SirKeldon passes 1,800,000 

WTG Keldon!!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2015)

No Stones so just pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 19, 2015)

No stones day 2 


Pie


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks @mx500torid for that "way to go" .... but sadly I think I have an explanation for no milestones for me over two days and they won't be nearly soon though ... bad story over here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-734#post-3271296 

Hope somebody else will calm your tears with nice stones  Keep it up team!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 20, 2015)

Milestones Today
mabe.osuna passes 600,000 
Para_Franck passes 550,000 
theoneandonlymrk passes 16,000,000 

16 Million for theoneandonlymrk!!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 21, 2015)

No Stones today


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 22, 2015)

Milestones 
dank1983man420 passed 140,000,000 

AWESOME stone from a long time Folder!!


Pie!


----------



## johnerz (Apr 22, 2015)

dank1983man420 a fantastic contribution


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2015)

Here you go @dank1983man420 :


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 23, 2015)

No Stones today 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 24, 2015)

No Milestones today.

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 25, 2015)

Milestones 
TechPowerup! passed 3,700,000,000 
Ahhzz passed 8,500,000 

Huge Stones there. Congratulations Everyone!!


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 25, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> TechPowerup! passed 3,700,000,000



 Great work Team


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 26, 2015)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 45,000,000
CTMxGMG passed 7,000 

Great job agent00skid!!!


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2015)

@agent00skid :


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 27, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
CTMxGMG passed 30,000 
Para_Franck passed 600,000 

Congratulations Stoners!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 28, 2015)

Milestones
CTMxGMG passed 50,000 
Overclocker_2001 passed 850,000 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 29, 2015)

Milestones  
james888 passed 20,000,000
NastyHabits passed 35,000,000 
Toothless passed 200 

Big Stones today Congratulations james888 and NastyHabits


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2015)

@NastyHabits :


 
@james888 :


----------



## Nordic (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## mx500torid (Apr 30, 2015)

Milestones
hat passed 14,000,000 
Toothless passed 4,000 

Congratulations hat!!!

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 1, 2015)

Milestones 
adam99leit passed 13,000,000 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 2, 2015)

Milestones 
mabe.osuna passed 700,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 3, 2015)

Milestones 

Para_Franck passed 650,000


----------



## mx500torid (May 4, 2015)

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 6, 2015)

Milestones Today 
LaytonJnr passes 1,200,000 


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2015)

@T-Bob :


 
Wahoo!:


----------



## NastyHabits (May 7, 2015)

Congrats to @T-Bob and @thebluebumblebee for some serious numbers!


----------



## johnerz (May 7, 2015)

Great numbers Guys congrats


----------



## mx500torid (May 8, 2015)

Milestones Today
mabe.osuna passes 750,000 
T-Bob passes 120,000,000 
thebluebumblebee passes 50,000,000 

Great job guys!!!!


Pie


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2015)

Congrat's to @T-Bob and @thebluebumblebee on their milestones!


----------



## mx500torid (May 9, 2015)

No Milestones today..........


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 12, 2015)

Milestones
theoneandonlymrk passed 17,000,000 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 13, 2015)

Milestones 
ThePutzer passed 35,000,000 

NICE Stone!!


----------



## NastyHabits (May 14, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> ThePutzer passed 35,000,000
> 
> NICE Stone!!


Good to see.  Congrats!


----------



## mx500torid (May 14, 2015)

Milestones 
hat passed 15,000,000 
mabe.osuna passed 800,000 

Nice Stone hat!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2015)

@hat :


----------



## mx500torid (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2015)

It makes me feel good that I can get pie here with just my 970. Pie just feels good. If I wasn't so lazy, or working hard depending on the day I would get the 750ti going again too. Same with the rest of my crunching force. I have a 2500k sitting in a box right now.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 16, 2015)

We do what we can and some far far more than other's. 
I salute our crazy folders and all those contributing for tpu. 
I don't count myself in the crazy gang just not enough points.


----------



## mx500torid (May 16, 2015)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 3,800,000,000 
dank1983man420 passes 150,000,000 
Machinist125 passes 200  Welcome!

WTG Team!! 3.8 Billion!!!!

Congrats to dank1983man420!!! 150 MILLION!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2015)

@dank1983man420 : WOW!


----------



## mx500torid (May 17, 2015)

Milestones Today

CTMxGMG passes 60,000



Pie


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2015)

That's just amazing because @CTMxGMG passed 60,000 on WCG and F@H on the very same day! . Great work buddy


----------



## hat (May 18, 2015)

15 million now eh? I have only my GTX660 going... took the GT720 off. It failed WUs a lot, so I uninstalled FAH on that machine and let WCG have the CPU core FAH was using.


----------



## mx500torid (May 19, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
CTMxGMG passed 70,000 
Machinist125 passed 2,000 

Congratz guys!!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 20, 2015)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 50,000,000  Big Time!! 
mabe.osuna passes 850,000 


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2015)

@agent00skid :


----------



## mx500torid (May 21, 2015)

Milestones

CTMxGMG passed 70,000

Machinist125 passed 2,000

WTG!!!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2015)

Milestones Today
mabe.osuna passes 900,000 
newtekie1 passes 65,000,000 

BIG STONE newtekie1!!!


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> newtekie1 passes 65,000,000


What is weird is that F@H only has him at 64,789,324 as I type this.  FDC has him over 65 million 2 days ago!  The page where I get the certificates has not been updated since the 22nd.
Might miss this one @newtekie1 .
Got it:


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2015)

No Stones today but got Pie


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 27, 2015)

A small personal milestone - I've made it into the top 100 folders in team TPU  (for overall number of points that is)

Everyone keep up the good work and keep folding! 

Layton


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2015)

Glad you stayed with it Layton!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 28, 2015)

no stones
Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 29, 2015)

No Stones today.


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 30, 2015)

No stones 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (May 31, 2015)

No Stones


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 1, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Arjai passed 7,000 
mabe.osuna passed 950,000 
theoneandonlymrk passed 18,000,000 

WOOHOO! Stones!!

And WELCOME Arjai 

theoneandonlymrl 18 MILLION!
MStenholm is back!!

Wow big day things are looking UP!

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> And WELCOME Arjai


+1 @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 2, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 10,000 
LaytonJnr passes 1,300,000 
Para_Franck passes 700,000 

Great job guys!

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 3, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 30,000 
LaytonJnr passes 1,300,000 
Para_Franck passes 700,000 
Congratz guys!

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 4, 2015)

Milestones 
Para_Franck passed 750,000 



Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 5, 2015)

No Stones


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 6, 2015)

Milestones 
Arjai passed 70,000 
Para_Franck passed 800,000 

I missed pie.

So here are the folders the returned results. It says yesterday but it is for today.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 7, 2015)

Milestones 
Arjai passed 90,000 
Para_Franck passed 850,000


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 9, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Arjai passed 100,000 
LaytonJnr passed 1,400,000 
Para_Franck passed 900,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 10, 2015)

Milestones
Arjai passed 150,000 
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passed 500 

Congratz Stoners

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 11, 2015)

Milestones Today
mabe.osuna passes 1,000,000 
Onderon passes 1,000 
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passes 1,000 
UnicornReviews passes 80,000 

Welcome Unicorn and svilen 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 12, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 200,000
Overclocker_2001 passes 900,000
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passes 3,000
UnicornReviews passes 250,000


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> mabe.osuna passes 1,000,000


Oops, missed one. @mabe.osuna :


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 13, 2015)

Milestones Today
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passes 6,000 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 14, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 250,000 
CTMxGMG passes 90,000
Laughing_Beast passes 200
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passes 8,000


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 15, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 300,000 
kenkickr passes 700,000 
Laughing_Beast passes 500 
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passes 10,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 16, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerup! passed 3,900,000,000 
kenkickr passed 1,400,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 1,000 
Onderon passed 20,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 17, 2015)

Milestones 
Arjai passed 350,000 
kenkickr passed 1,800,000 
LaytonJnr passed 1,500,000


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 17, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> Arjai passed 350,000
> kenkickr passed 1,800,000
> LaytonJnr passed 1,500,000


kenkickr is on fire


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 18, 2015)

Milestones Today
Ahhzz passes 9,000,000 
Arjai passes 400,000 
kenkickr passes 2,500,000 
Laughing_Beast passes 2,000 

No pie sorry but got this


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 19, 2015)

Here we go no stones today unless I missed them and missed pie 

But got this 





 

kenkickr is hauling!


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 19, 2015)

Milestones 
Arjai passed 450,000 
kenkickr passed 3,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 3,000 
T-Bob passed 130,000,000


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2015)

@T-Bob :


 
@kenkickr , you need to update your system specs.  When you do half a million a day, it's hard to catch the certificates:


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks and Wrigley II info has been updated.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 20, 2015)

No Stones today


Pie


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2015)

hmmm, I wish I could get the OpenCL boost. Without it, I'm close. Also, when the WCG challenge settles, I will let F@H have a core. I believe that might get me even closer?


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 21, 2015)

Milestones Today
kenkickr passes 3,500,000 
Laughing_Beast passes 4,000 
theoneandonlymrk passes 19,000,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 22, 2015)

Milestones 
Laughing_Beast passed 5,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 23, 2015)

Milestones 
kenkickr passed 4,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 6,000 
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passed 20,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 24, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Arjai passed 500,000 
hat passed 17,000,000 
kenkickr passed 5,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 8,000 


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2015)

@kenkickr :


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 26, 2015)

Milestones Today
Laughing_Beast passes 9,000 
mtillman2500 passes 200 
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passes 25,000


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 26, 2015)

Milestones
Arjai passed 550,000 
dank1983man420 passed 160,000,000 
kenkickr passed 5,500,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 10,000
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passed 25,000


Pie


----------



## Arjai (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey! Is that me there with a tiny slice of PIE?

WOOP!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Hey! Is that me there with a tiny slice of PIE?
> 
> WOOP!!





Where's ur Foldin' badge dude?


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Where's ur Foldin' badge dude?



How many points do I need to get a folding badge?


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> How many points do I need to get a folding badge?



100k afaik


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> 100k afaik


OK, 

*WHERE'S MY BADGE!!!

*


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-apply-install-your-folding-badge.105073/


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey guys my internet sucks here at the lake so if someone else can do Stones I would appreciate it.


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Hey guys my internet sucks here at the lake so if someone else can do Stones I would appreciate it.



FreeDC doesn't seem to be behaving tonight?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 28, 2015)

I tried last night and this morning.  FreeDC is still not updated from Friday.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 29, 2015)

Milestones 
Arjai passed 650,000 
mabe.osuna passed 1,100,000
mtillman2500 passed 20,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 1,100,000

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 30, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 700,000 
mtillman2500 passes 30,000 
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 1,200,000 

Welcome back Hertz!!

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't know how to get around in here.   I was out of gum and hot chicks...


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 30, 2015)

I shouldn't have stopped to play F3AR this weekend.  Game on!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 1, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 750,000 
briar7 passes 17,000,000 
Bossmills passed 200 
hertz9753 passed 45,000,000 
kenkickr passed 6,500,000 
mtillman2500 passed 40,000 

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 1, 2015)

I got cherry pie.  I always wanted to get 50 millon points for this team.  After that I will be going back to another team.  It is great that some of you remember me


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 1, 2015)

Geesh man I thought you would staying around so i bought another GTX 970 today to try to wrestle back some of that cherry pie.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 1, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Geesh man I thought you would staying around so i bought another GTX 970 today to try to wrestle back some of that cherry pie.



Sorry, but I'm a folding editor on another site.  I did fire up a 2x GTX 970 rig for 50711 about half hour ago because it is cool here now.

Keep up the good work here mx500.  I still have my 1980 Kawasaki KX 125.  It's not very fast and I call it brap.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 2, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 800,000 
Bossmills passes 10,000 
kenkickr passes 7,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passes 20,000 
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passes 30,000 
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 1,400,000 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 3, 2015)

Milestones 
Arjai passed 850,000 
Bossmills passed 25,000 
kenkickr passed 7,500,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 20,000 
svilen_metodiev_dimitrov passed 30,000 
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 1,500,000 

Pie


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I got cherry pie.  I always wanted to get 50 millon points for this team.  After that I will be going back to another team.  It is great that some of you remember me


Somebody left early..not that it matters to which team the points goes but thank you for swinging by. Our battle with the Canucks is in the past and with our power house absent (you know who you are B) we just  keep our current ranking with some respectable points from our small group of folders and some most welcomed newcommers. Yes I know - don't post after Vodka, sorry I'm in Russia atm


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 4, 2015)

Milestones Today
Bossmills passes 30,000 
CTMxGMG passes 100,000 
kenkickr passes 8,000,000 
mtillman2500 passes 50,000 
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 1,600,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 5, 2015)

Milestones
Arjai passed 900,000 
CTMxGMG passed 150,000 
kenkickr passed 8,500,000 
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 1,700,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 7, 2015)

Milestones 
Arjai passed 950,000 
Bossmills passed 60,000 
kenkickr passed 9,000,000 
NastyHabits passed 40,000,000 
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 2,000,000 
Toothless passed 10,000 
Visen passed 200 

I put your name in lights Nastyhabits but the bulbs burned out 


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2015)

@NastyHabits :


 
@THE_EVIL_RAPIER :


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 7, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> NastyHabits passed 40,000,000
> 
> I put your name in lights Nastyhabits but the bulbs burned out



Thank you.   As a sometimes dim bulb, I can relate.  (J/K). 

I'm just glad to be able to contribute to folding and to TPU folding.  Congrats to everyone for hanging in there.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 8, 2015)

Milestones
Bossmills passed 70,000 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 10, 2015)

Im leaving for the lake this evening so if someone could do the milestones it would greatly appreciated.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 10, 2015)

New millionaire in the house: @Arjai :


 
And @newtekie1 has something to crow about:


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 10, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 1,000,000
Laughing_Beast passes 25,000
newtekie1 passes 75,000,000

Nice number @newteckie1.   Congratulations on your first million  @Arjai !


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 11, 2015)

Milestones Today
Bossmills passed 80,000
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 2,500,000 

Congrats to today's stoners!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 13, 2015)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 4,000,000,000 
Arjai passes 1,100,000
Bossmills passes 100,000 
mtillman2500 passes 70,000 
theoneandonlymrk passes 20,000,000 
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passed 2,500,000


Pie


----------



## Arjai (Jul 13, 2015)

I believe I see my name in that Chart.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 13, 2015)

4 Billion points ladies and gentlemen.  A most awesome achievement for the little folding team that could!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 14, 2015)

Milestones Today
mtillman2500 passes 150,000 

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 14, 2015)

TPU:


 
@theoneandonlymrk :



And, @mx500torid , congratulations on moving into second place on the team for total points.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 15, 2015)

Milestones Today
Laughing_Beast passes 30,000 
mtillman2500 passes 200,000 
slackin passes 40,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 16, 2015)

Milestones Today
mtillman2500 passes 250,000 
mx500torid passes 400,000,000 
slackin passes 100,000 
THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 3,000,000 


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 16, 2015)

Dude, 400,000,000?!?!?!?!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 17, 2015)

Milestones 
mtillman2500 passed 450,000 
slackin passed 150,000 

Since I missed pie heres the top ten


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm a little late but I know what it takes to get to 400 million.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 18, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 1,200,000
mtillman2500 passes 650,000
Pie


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 19, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Our battle with the Canucks is in the past


 What the hell? We were in a battle with those "Hoser" Canucks and I missed it?

Huge congrats to @mx500torid for his accomplishment of 400 Million!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 19, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What the hell? We were in a battle with those "Hoser" Canucks and I missed it?
> 
> Huge congrats to @mx500torid for his accomplishment of 400 Million!


 and yes we do have the folders that could catch up with them again. mx is definately one of them.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 19, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday

mtillman2500 passed 950,000 
slackin passed 300,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 20, 2015)

Milestones Today
Ahhzz passes 9,500,000 
Jstn7477 passes 400,000,000 
slackin passes 400,000 

400 MILLION Jstn7477!!!!! 

No pie so top ten.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 21, 2015)

Milestones 

Bossmills passed 150,000 

mtillman2500 passed 1,200,000 


Top Ten


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 21, 2015)

Major congrats to @Jstn7477 on his 400 Million Milestone!!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2015)

Milestones Today
mtillman2500 passes 1,300,000 
newtekie1 passes 80,000,000 
slackin passes 450,000 

WOW newtekie1!!!!

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 23, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 1,300,000
mtillman2500 passes 2,000,000 
slackin passes 550,000 
TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 25,000,000 

Pie


----------



## Arjai (Jul 23, 2015)

> Milestones Today
> *Arjai passes 1,300,000*
> mtillman2500 passes 2,000,000
> slackin passes 550,000
> TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 25,000,000



This 7850 is just cruisin'!! Thanks MX!!


I've even had it off for long periods, Windows update shutdowns discovered hours later after coming home from work and yesterday, a driver update that took hours!! Mostly the download, 3G Hotspot in Downtown...not so fast! Then all the dicking around to get it to stick. But then, Boom, Back to work Folding like it was meant to be doing it!!

Only bummer is, after many failed attempts, I still can't get OpenCL on this thing...pretty much giving up! Very frustrating.

Anybody have any cool Win7 Tricks? Or, should I just wait it out and see how 10 deals with it?


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 23, 2015)

Arjai said:


> This 7850 is just cruisin'!! Thanks MX!!
> 
> 
> I've even had it off for long periods, Windows update shutdowns discovered hours later after coming home from work and yesterday, a driver update that took hours!! Mostly the download, 3G Hotspot in Downtown...not so fast! Then all the dicking around to get it to stick. But then, Boom, Back to work Folding like it was meant to be doing it!!
> ...



Try download the lastest driver from AMD and do a clean install and make sure everything is install. For my GPU I had to download the 3D vison photo viewer for OpenCL to work right...

Over 2 Mil whoo!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 23, 2015)

http://twins-visions.en.softonic.com/
This?

Everything else I searched comes up NVidea 3D Vision.

Is there a link to the AMD 3D?...

Ahh, AMD HD3D...is that it?


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 23, 2015)

Arjai said:


> http://twins-visions.en.softonic.com/
> This?
> 
> Everything else I searched comes up NVidea 3D Vision.
> ...


I'm not to sure with AMD but a file or driver didn't install right.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 24, 2015)

Im at the lake until sunday night if someone can do updates I would appreciate it very much. No internet up here,


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 24, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Im at the lake until sunday night if someone can do updates I would appreciate it very much. No internet up here,


I'll take care of it @mx500torid . Cranking all the cards back up tonight for my weekend run.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 25, 2015)

Hoping MX500 is enjoying his time at the lake!






Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 27, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Arjai passed 1,500,000 

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 27, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Jstn7477 passes 400,000,000


Couldn't say it any better @Jstn7477 :


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 28, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Arjai passed 1,600,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 29, 2015)

No stones today....

Pie


----------



## Arjai (Jul 29, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Yesterday
> Arjai passed 1,500,000
> 
> Pie
> ...





mx500torid said:


> No stones today....
> 
> Pie
> 
> ...


WOW!!

2 of the last three days, PIE!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 30, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
slackin passed 650,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 31, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Bossmills passed 200,000 
CTMxGMG passed 200,000 
slackin passed 700,000 

Pie


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 31, 2015)

...and Me
Qu4k3r passes 1,300,000


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 31, 2015)

hopefully you will be on todays Milestones. Thanks for helping! 

I go off this page. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mx500torid (Aug 1, 2015)

Milestones
agent00skid passed 55,000,000 
CTMxGMG passed 250,000 
FLMatter passed 13,000,000 
kenkickr passed 9,500,000 
Qu4k3r passed 1,300,000 
slackin passed 750,000 


WOOHOO!

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2015)

Secret agent man @agent00skid :


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Secret agent man @agent00skid :
> View attachment 67015



Yay!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 2, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday

Arjai passed 1,700,000 
Bossmills passed 200,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 3, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Arjai passed 1,800,000 
mtillman2500 passed 2,500,000 
slackin passed 800,000 

Pie


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## mx500torid (Aug 4, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Laughing_Beast passed 50,000 
slackin passed 850,000 
tabascosauz passed 3,000 

Pie


----------



## Arjai (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, 7th? I never thought my little 7850 could do that!!



I guess a few people went on Holiday? Or perhaps it just got too sweltering. I don't mind, I like Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 5, 2015)

Milestones Today
Bossmills passes 250,000 
newtekie1 passes 85,000,000 
slackin passes 950,000
Qu4k3r passed 1,400,000

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 5, 2015)

@newtekie1 :


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## mx500torid (Aug 6, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Arjai passed 1,900,000 
slackin passed 1,000,000 
tabascosauz passed 25,000 

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 6, 2015)

@slackin , welcome to the millionaire club! (used to be a big deal)


----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 6, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @slackin , welcome to the millionaire club! (used to be a big deal)
> View attachment 67143



I didn't get mine...maybe when I hit 4 mil?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 6, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I didn't get mine...maybe when I hit 4 mil?


You should be killing it with that 980 Ti, but for some reason, you're only averaging 2,000 PPD and have only gotten to 60,000??????  980 Ti should be good for <500,000 PPD!
OOPS!


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 6, 2015)

Cleaned up the 280X, back on air. Q8200 received the R7 265 as its companion so 60-70K  + 130KPPD right now.

imma get myself some of that pie! 0:50


----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 6, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You should be killing it with that 980 Ti, but for some reason, you're only averaging 2,000 PPD and have only gotten to 60,000??????  980 Ti should be good for <500,000 PPD!
> OOPS!



The Mrs. Didn't like the $150 electric bill that rolled in with maximum folding so I try to keep it of when I'm at work or not gaming.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 6, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I didn't get mine...maybe when I hit 4 mil?


I'm not sure how I missed you.  If I don't grab the certificate in time, it is not a nice even number, so I don't post those.  I'll keep a closer eye out for your 3 million.


Vicious2500 said:


> The Mrs. Didn't like the $150 electric bill that rolled in with maximum folding so I try to keep it of when I'm at work or not gaming.


Completely understood.


----------



## Bow (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 6, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm not sure how I missed you.  If I don't grab the certificate in time, it is not a nice even number, so I don't post those.  I'll keep a closer eye out for your 3 million.
> 
> Completely understood.



I fold alot on the weekend so might leave it running over the weekend. The road to 5 mil.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 6, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> The Mrs. Didn't like the $150 electric bill that rolled in with maximum folding so I try to keep it of when I'm at work or not gaming.


Just Sayin....LOL!


----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 6, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just Sayin....LOL!



This ain't the 50s can't get away with is Wayne Brady gonna have to slap a bitch?


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 7, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 2,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passes 60,000 
slackin passes 1,000,000 
tabascosauz passes 25,000 
ThePutzer passes 40,000,000 

Pie


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 7, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> Arjai passes 2,000,000
> Laughing_Beast passes 60,000
> slackin passes 1,000,000
> ...



Hey, no need to put me under milestones twice. I'm not worthy 

But don't worry, maybe I'll be into six figure territory tomorrow for TPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2015)

theputzer has gotten to 40 million w/o a passkey!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> theputzer has gotten to 40 million w/o a passkey!


Wonder what it would have been "with" a passkey?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> Arjai passes 2,000,000
> Laughing_Beast passes 60,000
> slackin passes 1,000,000
> ...


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 8, 2015)

Milestones Today
Overclocker_2001 passes 950,000  
slackin passes 1,100,000 
tabascosauz passes 100,000 

Pie


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 8, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> 
> Pie



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS some kind of mint pie but who cares it's pie life = complete

just joking, I'm still going strong; 1mil here I come


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2015)

I meant to post this earlier @Arjai :


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 9, 2015)

Milestones Today
Bossmills passes 300,000 
slackin passes 1,200,000 

Pie


----------



## slackin (Aug 10, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> The Mrs. Didn't like the $150 electric bill that rolled in with maximum folding so I try to keep it of when I'm at work or not gaming.


Only $150? Jesus... Mine only runs about $120 here in Florida but $300+ is kind of the norm because of air conditioning down here.


----------



## Vicious2500 (Aug 11, 2015)

slackin said:


> Only $150? Jesus... Mine only runs about $120 here in Florida but $300+ is kind of the norm because of air conditioning down here.



I'm just living in an apartment not cooling an entire house when the bill goes from $100 to $150 and the only change is a new PC being built and running overnight the instant answer is run the PC less. I used to live in Miami FL nice place but its always hot, returning to FL eventually.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 11, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Qu4k3r passed 1,500,000 
slackin passed 1,300,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 12, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
mtillman2500 passed 3,000,000 
slackin passed 1,400,000 
T-Bob passed 140,000,000 

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2015)

@Vicious2500 :


 
And @T-Bob :


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 13, 2015)

No stones

Pie


----------



## T-Bob (Aug 13, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @T-Bob :


Wow  That Titan sure has gotten the points up there


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 14, 2015)

I got pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 14, 2015)

Milestones Today
Laughing_Beast passes 70,000 
Qu4k3r passes 1,600,000  
slackin passes 1,500,000 

Pie


----------



## slackin (Aug 15, 2015)

With my CPU cranked up to 3.8ghz I'm pushing almost 100k ppd now, almost.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 15, 2015)

No stones today

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 17, 2015)

Milestones 
slackin passed 1,700,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 18, 2015)

No Stones today.
Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 19, 2015)

Milestones 
Qu4k3r passed 1,700,000 
slackin passed 1,800,000 
NastyHabits passes 45,000,000 

Pie


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrat's all Stonerz and major congrat to the other half of the Nasty brothers, @NastyHabits !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey, hey, HEY!  Way to go @NastyHabits :


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you @thebluebumblebee and @BUCK NASTY.  My little light bulb is folding right along.  Sure glad I switched to a GTX 960!  Now if I can only find mental strength to try to get my Ubuntu folder working.      Maybe it would help if I wore a helmet while I beat my head against the wall.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 21, 2015)

Milestones Today
mtillman2500 passes 3,500,000 

newtekie1 passes 90,000,000 

slackin passes 1,900,000 

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 21, 2015)

@newtekie1 :


----------



## Arjai (Aug 22, 2015)

Aug 14th.
What happened here? 






 How is it possible that I am third pie? Sumptin went wrong, very, very wrong!!
Aug 19th
This is more like the norm...


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 24, 2015)

Milestones Today
Qu4k3r passes 1,900,000 
Arjai passed 2,500,000 
slackin passed 2,000,000 

Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry @slackin , you made it to 2.1 million before I could grab your 2 M certificate.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 25, 2015)

What the hell that was not the pie I saw. Sorry guys.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 25, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> What the hell that was not the pie I saw. Sorry guys.


You are forgiven.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 26, 2015)

No Stones so Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 27, 2015)

No stones today

Pie


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## mx500torid (Aug 28, 2015)

Milestones Today
Ahhzz passes 10,000,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 29, 2015)

No Stones today so Pie!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2015)

No Stones but Congratz to newtekie1 for the CHERRY PIE!!!

Pie!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 30, 2015)

WTG newtekie1


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2015)

Semi-retired, huh @newtekie1 ?


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 31, 2015)

Milestones Today
mtillman2500 passes 4,000,000 
newtekie1 passes 95,000,000 
Niko084 passes 19,000,000 
Qu4k3r passes 2,000,000 

Pie





 

Newtekie1 keeps tearing it up and where did Niko084 come from? Thanks for folding again with us Niko.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 1, 2015)

@niko084, I normally don't put up odd numbered certificates, but your return deserves one:


 
@Vicious2500 



@qu4k3r :


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 1, 2015)

No Stones

Pie


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Semi-retired, huh @newtekie1 ?



I was on vacation, so I had my main rig fold while I was gone.  Saddly, vacation is over. 

Though it definitely did feel good to be top producer again...maybe I'll get the itch.


----------



## Vicious2500 (Sep 2, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> No Stones
> 
> Pie
> 
> ...



Whooo! Finally cracked the top 4!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 2, 2015)

No Milestones and the pie is screwey. EOC shows me third today but pie has me first. newtekie1  and Jstn both kicked my ass and ms was very close. Congratz gentlemen 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 3, 2015)

No Stones so Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 4, 2015)

Milestones Today
mabe.osuna passes 1,200,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys we are going to the cabin for 7 days leaving tomorrow (Saturday). If someone can catch the updates for us it would be very much appreciated. Hopefully soon we will get a decent internet there but as of right now we are on a list.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2015)

Mind if I give it a shot? It would be an Honor!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*@Laughing_Beast passes 80,000 
@mabe.osuna passes 1,200,000 
@mtillman2500 passes 5,000,000 
*
_Nice work Stoners!!
_
*PIE!!*

*



*
​*



*
*Good Looking Top 19!!*
*



*

*Hmmm, Looks like the Top 19 were also the ONLY 19!!*
​*We should be trying harder to collect members, that will use those awesome GPU's for something other than the occasional Gaming session!!*

*



*
*



*


*With just a few more GPU's, or about 7 more WU's a day, we could be knocking on a Top 20 Spot!!*

* Keep Folding Team 50711 
So, do you all like this post? Mind if I keep it up to date while @mx500torid is away?

P.S. Looky there! I made PIE!!*


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks, Arjai, but I think your pie has a small...issue


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 5, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Thanks, Arjai, but I think your pie has a small...issue




All better, I see    I was thinking you were channeling Oprah " you get 10%, You get 10%, you get 10%, Everyone gets 10%!!!"


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today
*
_None, Nobody, Nada! _

*PIE*

*



*​*Nice Work TPU Folders!*





Not sure if this is a normal trend but, I can see how it would happen, WU's don't follow the same schedule as the 24 hour clock does. Point is, everyone is on a down day. So, _tomorrow could be an UP day, Right?_ 

*Users Returning Work : 15/768 (1.95%)*

So, today,* EVERYONE* is in the Top 20!!





Looks like, at this rate, it will be _over a year before we overtake anyone._ But this next chart, means we have _less than a year to defend our place!_





I thinks it is _time to start recruiting some more Folders._ Even getting *some part timers *would help a bunch! I understand, energy costs, heat...but, there's *gotta be a couple more folks* out there who can _manage it!! _
*
Put the Word out!!
*
_Fry those GPU's!!_
__​

​*P.S. My little 7850 grabs another slice!!*


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 6, 2015)

If this gets thru all I can say @Arjai is, I like this guy's posts.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*@mtillman2500 passes 5,500,000 
*
*Pie*

*




*​As I post this, *Free-DC, has not updated*. Hopefully, I copied this correctly, and it will show the next update, here. If not, and I am still awake, I will correct it. As it stands, _None of us returned any work_ but, mtillman2500 still made a Milestone. 

 I hope BOK didn't destroy another drive!! We may have to start another fund raiser for him!! We have done it before on the Crunching team, helped him out. I posted on _his forum_, again, if I am up I will update.

*GPU's AWAY!!


ok so, the way I copied this pie chart here and two post before, will update daily upon each Free-dc update. so, these are current but not indicative of the day of posting. I will correct that, from now on!*​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 7, 2015)

Arjai said:


> @mtillman2500 passes 5,000,000


Way to go @Vicious2500


----------



## Vicious2500 (Sep 7, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *@mtillman2500 passes 5,500,000
> *
> *Pie*
> ...



Finally got some steam going.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Way to go @Vicious2500



With the 4 day weekend I've been able to crank out some heat! I should hit a couple more million points this week.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2015)

*Milestones Today*

None today. 

*Pie*

*



*
​*Metrics Today 
Top User  @Jstn7477  - 425,071 
Users Returning Work : 13/768 (1.69%) 
Points per user yesterday : 273,692 
Users going up : 6 
Users going down : 75 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0





*
So, there is the TOP 13 or, all of us contributing Today!!

*Fine Work TPU Folders!*​
_Now, I just wish we had a few more people on that list! Let's start pestering our STEAM Friends!!_

*GPU's AWAY!!*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*@newtekie1 passes 100,000,000 

Awesome Stone!!!

Pie
*
*



*
*Metrics Today *
*Top User : @Jstn7477 - 1,113,598 *
*Users Returning Work : 18/768 (2.34%) *
*Points per user yesterday : 79,222 *
*Users going up : 9 *(I counted 11?)*
*Users going down : 86 *
*Users in top 100 : 1 *
*Users in top 50 : 0 *
*Weekly Rank Change : 0 *
*Monthly Rank Change : 0 *

*



*​18 Folder's returning work Today!!  We scored better than 20 of the last 28 days!!*(or 16 of the last 20 days with results!)*

*See what a few (5 extra) Folder's can do? *

*Turn on the HEATERS!! TPU FAH FTW!!*
**
​*P.S. Super awesome job @newtekie1 !! Hundo Mil!! Don't see THAT everyday!

*I realize that that number takes into account all of the Team Members AND includes some not on this list due to movements of people on this list. ( see that? I used "That That" properly in a sentence!!) *


----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today
*
_Zero Milestones Today. No Humpday Heroes!!_ 

*Pie*
*



*​*Awesome Job Pie Eaters!!*

_Metrics Today _
_Top User : @Jstn7477  - 738,370 _
_Users Returning Work : 16/768 (2.08%) _
_Points per user yesterday : 118,997 _
_Users going up : 11 _
_Users going down : 4 _
_Users in top 100 : 1 _
_Users in top 50 : 0 _
_Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 
_
_



_​_
Alright! 16 Teammates getting 'er DONE!!
_
@slackin eked out the 6th Spot!! Nice Work!

Breaking into the *TOP 5* Looks to be the Big Challenge! Looks like I may need to invest in another GPU...But, that would mean building another Box. Not in the near future, _but maybe...._

*FOLDER'S... OY, OY, OOOYYY!!!


Project Rank  28  
Team TechPowerup!
Today             2,215,382
Last Update 623,457
Yesterday 2,260,942
2 Days Ago 5,794,738
Average 2,886,335
Last 7 Days 20,073,213
Last 28 Days 81,427,357
Wus 1,550,063
FDC RAC 0
Credit            4,176,454,291
 
​*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 10, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Milestones Today
> *
> _Zero Milestones Today. No Humpday Heroes!!_
> 
> ...


My first pie!!!





You guys are slackin'.


----------



## slackin (Sep 11, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> My first pie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'm slackin! ;P


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
@Laughing_Beast passed 90,000
@Vicious2500   mtillman2500 passed 6,000,000


*Nice Work Stoners!!*

*Pie*
*




*
*Metrics Today*
*Top User @mx500torid  - 401,744 
Users Returning Work : 17/768 (2.21%) 
Points per user yesterday : 187,667 
Users going up : 11 
Users going down : 3 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 *​

*Project Rank 
28
Team
TechPowerup!
Today
1,264,147
Last Update
735,397
Yesterday
3,002,675
2 Days Ago
2,260,942
Average
2,980,072
Last 7 Days
22,124,653
Last 28 Days
82,089,018
Wus
1,550,147
Credit
4,178,505,731

Nice Work Team TPU Folders!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today*

Another day of zero milestones. That tells me we have not been attracting any new members. Kinda sad.

*Pie*
*



*​Metrics Today 
Top User : @Jstn7477  - 919,183 
Users Returning Work : *20*/768 (2.60%) 
Points per user yesterday : 74,362 
Users going up : 14 
Users going down : 3 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0

_OK, so, I wanted to show all 20 members results but, Free-DC took a crap and returned a whole lot of nothing, when I went to update the list to Todays numbers. Regardless, we did a standup job today!!_
*

Keep FOLDING!!

*


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today*

Arjai passes 3,000,000 

*Pie*




*Nice work Pie Eaters!!*​_Metrics Today _
_Top User : @Jstn7477  - 1,097,093 _
_Users Returning Work : 19/768 (2.47%) _
_Points per user yesterday : 62,159 _
_Users going up : 15 _
_Users going down : 2 _
_Users in top 100 : 1 _
_Users in top 50 : 0 _
_Weekly Rank Change : 0 _
_Monthly Rank Change : 0 _







*Top 19^




*
*Hopefully this graph indicates a big day for tomorrow, too!!*​*Folderama...GO!!
*​*P.S. Yea ME!!*​


----------



## manofthem (Sep 13, 2015)

Perhaps I'm speaking out of turn here, but Free-DC is reading a bit different than tonight's post. I may be missing something...


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Perhaps I'm speaking out of turn here, but Free-DC is reading a bit different than tonight's post. I may be missing something...


Oops, I posted a little bit early, it seems. I edited the good stuff in! Thanks, for the keen eye!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 13, 2015)

Almost missed this:  @Arjai :


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today*

_Hmmm, nobody..._

*Pie*






​*Metrics Today 
Top User : @mx500torid  - 209,675 
Users Returning Work : 12/768 (1.56%) 
Points per user yesterday : 231,658 
Users going up : 5 
Users going down : 2 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 *







​Weird, I thought I turned in some stuff today...OH well, guess I will have a bigger day tomorrow, _hopefully so will the team_, *only 12 again today...
*
*Feep Kolding!!

*​


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes you had a great day Arjai.






 

last numbers on the right are points for today.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Yes you had a great day Arjai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What's the dealio?* I thought Free-DC updated around 4 times a day._ Seems lately,_ _they've been misleading,_ for me. I generally try to get these done after 9 pm, WCG updates the Crunching #'s at 8-ish. I am usually ready to do this sometime after 9. But, especially in the last two days, I am not getting the correct stuff!

*Is there a definite time to get the day's numbers correctly? Should I not rely on BOK's Free-DC? *

*Please Help!!* _I feel so lost in this sea of the unknown!! _


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 14, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *What's the dealio?* I thought Free-DC updated around 4 times a day._ Seems lately,_ _they've been misleading,_ for me. I generally try to get these done after 9 pm, WCG updates the Crunching #'s at 8-ish. I am usually ready to do this sometime after 9. But, especially in the last two days, I am not getting the correct stuff!
> 
> *Is there a definite time to get the day's numbers correctly? Should I not rely on BOK's Free-DC? *
> 
> *Please Help!!* _I feel so lost in this sea of the unknown!! _


FreeDC has never been a good source for F@H, but they have the milestones and nobody else does.  In the past, FDC has been used for the milestones, and EOC used for the daily results.  EOC does not end the day until 12 PM central time, and then you have to paste together the last update with the previous update's "points today". @msgclb used to do that.  I'm not suggesting that you do that, just explaining what happened in the past.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FreeDC has never been a good source for F@H, but they have the milestones and nobody else does.  In the past, FDC has been used for the milestones, and EOC used for the daily results.  EOC does not end the day until 12 PM central time, and then you have to paste together the last update with the previous update's "points today". @msgclb used to do that.  I'm not suggesting that you do that, just explaining what happened in the past.


Um, Yea, I don't suppose to ADD more time here posting! What I am wondering is, when are the updates done on Free-DC? Is there a schedule?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
@CTMxGMG passed 300,000 
@Vicious2500 mtillman2500 passed 6,500,000 

*Pie*












_Metrics Today 
Top User : @mx500torid  - 623,207 
Users Returning Work : *18*/768 (2.34%) 
Points per user yesterday : 295,330 
Users going up : *14 *
Users going down : 1 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _​*Nice work Team TPU!!*






_FOL_-ding, _FOL_-ding, _FOL_-ding...
"Who's there?"
_Pizza_
"We didn't order a Pizza!"
_FOL_-ding, _FOL_-ding...
"Who's there?
_Land Shark_
"Land Shark? Is this a Joke...AAAHHHH!"
*FOL-diiiiiinnnnnngggg!

*

​


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 15, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Um, Yea, I don't suppose to ADD more time here posting! What I am wondering is, when are the updates done on Free-DC? Is there a schedule?



In few times I've done the posts to this forum, I found Free-DC to update anywhere from 6-9 PM (Pacific time).  Since then, it's been even more flaky.  The updates and totals are all over the map.  While much more accurate and predictable, EOC doesn't have Pie or individual's daily totals.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2015)

I've sent a message to EOC asking them to add a "points yesterday" column.

Edit: I got a response.  He's looking into it.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 16, 2015)

Here it is, 10:20 PM Central, and Free-DC has not updated. 

I left a message for BOK, in his Forums, for a helping hand. As it is now, I will be up for another hour, or so. If nothing, well then I got nothing. 

If the case, I will update best I can tomorrow. Many of you know, I update the Number's for the Crunchers. Free-DC is updated moments after WCG, around 8 PM, each night.

FAH, does not have a deadline, or a hard one, as far as I can determine, to end a day. 

If, Free-DC could do a solid update, at least once a day, I could use that update as our daily deadline. That is what I hope to get, an update around 8-9 PM each night, to use as our standard of Pie!

We'll see. Perhaps @thebluebumblebee can convince EOC to accommodate. Which ever, will do!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 17, 2015)

/OK, First, /
*Milestones Yesterday 
@CTMxGMG passed 300,000 
Here's to MANY MORE!!!
Yesterday's Top ten, No Pie chart for yesterday, 9/15/15*
*







 <66,181
*​So, Nice work everybody, Yesterday!!

ON to TODAY!!!!
_I don't Effing Believe it!!!!_

I went back to the Free-DC tab, _clicked to update to Today's numbers, _on the *same chart as above.* It refreshed the page and *everything went to zero!!*

*WTF?*
*This is getting rather Funky!
P.S. I will check it later, update if it does. *


----------



## Arjai (Sep 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*@Vicious2500 mtillman2500 passes 7,000,000  3.95377 times more Daily than me!!  *

*Pie*





​Metrics Today 
Top User : @mx500torid  - *1,931,238 *
Users Returning Work : *20*/768 (2.60%) 
Points per user yesterday : 0 
Users going up : *15 *
Users going down : 5 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 






*Nice Work FAH TPU'ers!!*






Since Yesterday was a _Zero Sum,_ *Today was a nice big'om!!* *7.1 Million points Today!!*

​


----------



## Vicious2500 (Sep 18, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *@Vicious2500 mtillman2500 passes 7,000,000  3.95377 times more Daily than me!!  *
> 
> Pie
> ...



Almost hitting my actual projected PPD totals! Still performance to be squeezed out of my TI. The road to 10 mil points!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 18, 2015)

Ah hah!  I finally went up a place in the team standings.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> Ah hah!  I finally went up a place in the team standings.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2015)

Time to start up some of my old engines. I've let it go though it might be pretty damaged. I'll shoot for top 20 first. then I'll see if I can grab enough processing power for the top 15.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today 
TechPowerup! passes 4,200,000,000 
Anonymous  @theoneandonlymrk passes 25,000 
@CTMxGMG passes 400,000 
@Laughing_Beast passes 100,000 *

*Members joining Today 
Anonymoustheoneandonlymrk joins as new? *_What happened Mark? forget your login?_**

*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - 1,780,509 
Users Returning Work : *20*/769 (2.60%) 
Points per user yesterday : 70,136 
Users going up :* 6 *
Users going down : 89 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _

*Pie*





​




 <2,397,024​






*Nice Work Folder's!! TPU is the bestest!!*
​


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2015)

YES! top 20 and my badge! One of my rigs is not reporting though GRRRRRR it will be a few days before I can come in contact with it again and It isnt responding to remote so I can only assume the worst. I will hold out for 24 hours though to see what I level out at and then see about that third rig when I have the chance. A rocky start for sure but it makes it all the more fun I guess.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> YES! *top 20* and my badge! One of my rigs is not reporting though GRRRRRR it will be a few days before I can come in contact with it again and It isnt responding to remote so I can only assume the worst. I will hold out for 24 hours though to see what I level out at and then see about that third rig when I have the chance. A rocky start for sure but it makes it all the more fun I guess.


*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - 1,780,509 
Users Returning Work : *20*/769 (2.60%) _
_
Yea, we're ALL in the TOP 20!!!_


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Metrics Today*
> _Top User : @mx500torid - 1,780,509
> Users Returning Work : *20*/769 (2.60%)
> 
> Yea, we're ALL in the TOP 20!!!_



ah well that takes away from it a bit doesnt it? oh well, more to push for.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Milestones Today
> TechPowerup! passes 4,200,000,000
> Anonymous  @theoneandonlymrk passes 25,000
> @CTMxGMG passes 400,000
> ...


Copy and paste nightmare ill sort it when i get back home.
Just upgraded to a R9 390 ,i had hoped to keep my 7970 in the same rig for folding but it won't fit so ill be building another just4 folding rig soon.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> ah well that takes away from it a bit doesnt it? oh well, more to push for.


No! It adds to it!!

It doesn't really matter where you land in the standings. It's that you are willing to Help make the World a Healthier, Better Place!

You, already know that, I am sure!

BTW, Thanks for coming back!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
Anonymous @theoneandonlymrk passes 40,000 
@CTMxGMG passes 450,000 
@Laughing_Beast passes 100,000 
@Vicious2500 mtillman2500 passes 7,500,000 

*Pie*





​
*Metrics Today*
Top User : @mx500torid - 1,848,241 
Users Returning Work : *20*/769 (2.60%) 
Points per user yesterday : 0 
Users going up : *10 *
Users going down : 88 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 





 44,437​




* <4,205,632,007*
*
Nice!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, as much as _I would love to comment on how awesomely we did today_, it was a zero day.

That's what I will be calling it, when the Free-DC servers don't get an update by this time of night. 
Bok is working on it, he's gonna build a separate server for the NON BOINC stuff. It should be better, sooner than later!

*Zero Day.*

_Which is often,_ and most likely, _followed by a NON Zero Day. Which we can see on this graph._ 
*v*​





*So, Keep those Heater's Heatin'!!
We need a BIG day!!
*​


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 21, 2015)

Use this instead.
Top Folders today
last numbers on right
Not stepping on toes I just HATE zeros.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Use this instead.
> Top Folders today
> last numbers on right
> Not stepping on toes I just HATE zeros.
> ...


OK, Fine. Zero Days will Be EOC days, as of 10pm. Good enough.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*@dank1983man420 passes 170,000,000 *
*Project Rank 642 of 1,682,644 ( 0.02253% of the project total ) 

AWESOME JOB!!*​
*Pie
*
*




Great Job Pie Eaters!!
*​*Metrics Today* 
Top User : @mx500torid  - 954,694 
Users Returning Work : *18*/769 (2.34%) 
Points per user yesterday : 225,839 
Users going up : *13 *
Users going down : 81 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 







 <1,213,729
Project Rank/ Team/ Today/ Credit
28/ TechPowerup!/ 3,277,253/ 4,214,203,152

*Nicely Done Team TPU!!*
*Fold like there's NO TOMORROW!!*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@Arjai passes 3,500,000  _Goody for ME!
_@Vicious2500  mtillman2500 passes 8,000,000 _

*Pie*







*Nice work Pie Eaters!!*​*Metrics Today*
Top User : @mx500torid  - 907,210 
Users Returning Work : *20*/769 (2.60%) 
Points per user yesterday : 182,070 
Users going up : *12 *
Users going down : 81 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 















*Tom's* is _gaining on us. _I think, *come November*, we can put some distance in there. Once our Winter big hitter's come back... *In Fact, *_we might even catch NCIX!! _

*Wouldn't that be nice!!
Warm them Toaster's UP!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2015)

*Dude!* You are creating points_ so fast,_ I can't even get a *Certificate* before you've gained _200,00 more!!

Nice Work @Vicious2500
 _


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@agent00skid passes 60,000,000 
@CTMxGMG passes 500,000 _

*Pie*






_Awesome! _*PIE EATERS ROCK!!*​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid  - 425,729 
Users Returning Work : *15*/769 (1.95%) 
Points per user yesterday : 188,941 
Users going up : *6 *
Users going down : 74 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _











In the _up and down_ FAH way, we should have a *banner day,* tomorrow, no?

*Let's keep them GPU's running HOT!!*
​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2015)

*60 Mil!!

Congrats!! @agent00skid !!*​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2015)

*Dude!! You ran up another 100 grand, before I could post your 500 grand!!

Fold it at 100%!! You GO!!

Congrats!! @CTMxGMG !!*​


----------



## Vicious2500 (Sep 24, 2015)

Arjai said:


> *Dude!* You are creating points_ so fast,_ I can't even get a *Certificate* before you've gained _200,00 more!!
> 
> Nice Work @Vicious2500
> _



I put in work when I can _ _


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2015)

*Milestones Today*

_None._ 

*Pie*







_Pie Eaters!!_
​Metrics Today
_Top User : *@mx500torid* - 373,685 
Users Returning Work : *15*/769 (1.95%) 
Points per user yesterday : 304,090 
Users going up : *6 *
Users going down : 70 
Users in top 100 : 1 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _​


*Project Rank*
_*28 *_
_Team
TechPowerup! 
Today_
_931,777 _
_Last Update_
_931,777 _
*Yesterday*
_*6,689,981 *_
_2 Days Ago_
_5,072,392 _
_Average_
_3,587,777 _
*Last 7 Days*
_*24,994,172 *_
*Last 28 Days*
_*87,443,844 *_
_WU's_
_1,551,758 _
*Credit*
*4,222,706,212*

last 7 days x 4 = 28 days
That would mean, 99,976,688 points!!

*Let's Keep the Toaster's HOT!! We Could have a 100 million month!!*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 26, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday*
_@briar7 passed 18,000,000 
@CTMxGMG passed 600,000 This one we knew about. _

*So, yea, I guess there were some yesterday. *

*Milestones Today*
_@CTMxGMG passes 650,000 _
_@Vicious2500 mtillman2500 passes 8,500,000 _

_Awesome Stoners!!_

*Pie*







​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,217,114 *
Users Returning Work : *21*/769 (2.73%) 
Points per user yesterday : 215,028 
Users going up :* 11 *
Users going down : 80 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _






_Nice Work Folders!!_

_Screw the Electric Bill, 
Go on a payment plan. 
They'll never find you if you just move away, 
and change your name.
It doesn't matter, it's all for good. 
Just change your name._ 
*Poetry.*

**​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@TrelozzzGr passed 200 

Welcome to the TEAM!!_

*Pie*








​
*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,037,990 *
Users Returning Work : *20*/770 (2.60%) 
Points per user yesterday : 226,383 
Users going up : *11 *
Users going down : 81 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _






*Nice Work 50711!!
Smoke them GPU's!! *
​


----------



## Arjai (Sep 28, 2015)

*OK Free-DC...No update. So, as of 10 PM Central, EOC has this:*










*Nice Work Team!!*​OK, so, on a personal note.

I have had to make a decision.* I will not be Folding anymore. *

_Well, at least until the 8th. _ That's when I get my new WiFi installed.

So, _between now, and the install on the 8th,_ I will be shutting down my small Farm, *except for my laptop*. My Farm includes Karen, that's also my Folding Box.

*Why? You may ask.* Because my Wifi is up in the Morning. I am going to get a metered plan for half the normal bill, so as to *not have to pay for two complete months in October*. _I don't make enough to toss that around!_

So, *I will still make my Daily Postings *but, I will be _losing my Folding Badge,_ and _maybe my Cruncher, too!_

*I am still gonna be a huge proponent of this site and it's Teams. *This is just a *Minor,* and *Temporary setback* that will result in a _Personal gain of a Quality WiFi._ Right now, I have WiFi, *but not Quality!*

OK, so there it is. *My occasional Pie is up for grabs!!!*  You all have about 10, or 11 days to gobble up what you can.

*I will be back for my PIE!! Be afraid, Very afraid!
*
*Keep Folding!! 

*​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2015)

@Solaris17 , do you have your passkey installed?  Doesn't look like you're getting your QRB points.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Solaris17 , do you have your passkey installed?  Doesn't look like you're getting your QRB points.



IDK what a QRB is but I havent installed a passkey no. A few of my systems did go down though so I didnt put out so many points if thats what you mean?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> IDK what a QRB is


Check the link.  You'll get a whole lot more points, after you submit 10 WU's with the passkey.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Check the link.  You'll get a whole lot more points, after you submit 10 WU's with the passkey.


HOLY SHIT I cant remote into my other rigs atm but i went from 238 to over 1k on the project im about to submit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> HOLY SHIT I cant remote into my other rigs atm but i went from 238 to over 1k on the project im about to submit.


Do you know what GPU's can do today? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ill have to add the passkey to the other system when I can I have a 260x in a demo rig folding right now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> 260x


Should do ~33K PPD


----------



## Arjai (Sep 29, 2015)

*Milestones Today*

*Milestones Yesterday*
*@Vicious2500  mtillman2500 passed 9,000,000 
@Overclocker_2001 passed 1,000,000  Welcome to the Millionaires Club!!
@theoneandonlymrk passed 25,000,000  *


*Pie*







​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,030,288 *
Users Returning Work : *13*/770 (1.69%) 
Points per user yesterday : 147,720 
Users going up :* 9 *
Users going down : 83 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 

_






I already miss my name on that chart! 

*Keep 'em Folding!!
*​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2015)

@Overclocker_2001 :


 
@theoneandonlymrk :


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@CTMxGMG passes 700,000 _

*Pie*






​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *891,667*
Users Returning Work : *17*/7
70 (2.21%) 
Points per user yesterday : 216,645 
Users going up : *9 *
Users going down : 84 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _





I get my new Router in the next day, or so.  Then *9* more days until the new Wifi. Then, _I will be Folding again!_​
*Project Rank 
28
Team 
TechPowerup!
Today 
2,141,544
Last Update 
1,253,760
Yesterday 
3,249,668
2 Days Ago 
2,658,958
Average 
3,700,278
Last 7 Days 
23,697,855
Last 28 Days 
88,212,077
Wus 
1,552,530 
Credit
4,242,246,643 
*
*Nice Work Team 50711!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2015)

Milestones Today

Pie  Free-DC didn't update.











 <
*Last column/Today's points*

It's weird to me. *Free-DC *lists us as _28th_ in the standings and *EOC* lists us as _27th_. Both respectable places in the Universe but, what gives? *EOC *doesn't list one team? 

*Oh well, Nice work Team 50711!!* 

*P.S. On a personal note, my Netgear AC1600 Smart Router (R6250) arrived today, 3 days early!! A wake up and 8 days...I'll be back n the mix!*

​


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 1, 2015)

EOC leaves out default and Free DC includes default which is the second highest team. Thats people that do not fold for a team. So we are 27th on EOC and 28th on Free DC. Default is included on EOC just not in the rankings.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 2, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> EOC leaves out default and Free DC includes default which is the second highest team. Thats people that do not fold for a team. So we are 27th on EOC and 28th on Free DC. Default is included on EOC just not in the rankings.


So, in reality, as a *TEAM*, we are *27th in the Universe!!* 

*Awesome!!*


----------



## Arjai (Oct 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@Bossmills passes 350,000 
@Vicious2500 mtillman2500 passes 9,500,000  
@qu4k3r passes 2,500,000  
@slackin passes 3,000,000  
@Solaris17 passes 2,500,000  _


_Fine work Stoners!! Love it when there are a bunch!! FOLD, ON --->
_
*Pie*






​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *887,596 *
Users Returning Work : *18*/770 (2.34%) 
Points per user yesterday : 172,864 
Users going up :* 9 *
Users going down : 83 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 






Only thing missing from that list, is ME! Back in the mix, OCT.8th!!
_
*Meanwhile, fire 'em up!! Team 50711, Yep!*
**
*Hmm, what's Bossmills TPU handle?*​


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 3, 2015)

No stones today......

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 4, 2015)

No stones today


no pie but got this


----------



## Vicious2500 (Oct 4, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> No stones today
> 
> 
> no pie but got this
> ...



I demand a recount I've cracked 10 mil points_ _


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I demand a recount I've cracked 10 mil points_ _


Yes you did:


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 5, 2015)

Milestones Today
mtillman2500 passes 10,000,000  

recount


Milestones Today
mtillman2500 passes 10,000,000  

yep you did.


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 6, 2015)

Milestones Today
NastyHabits passes 50,000,000  Nice job Nasty!!


Pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2015)

Okay @NastyHabits , you can stop now.  I'm kinda fond of my 16th position on the team. (j/k'ing of course)


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 6, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones Today
> NastyHabits passes 50,000,000  Nice job Nasty!!



Thank you so much. Cheers to the team. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay @NastyHabits , you can stop now.  I'm kinda fond of my 16th position on the team. (j/k'ing of course)



Serves you right since you passed me in WCG crunching.  

Seriously, my only "goal" is to stay in the top 20.  These these days it's kinda easy since last week only 28 TPU folders turned in points (according to EOC).


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 7, 2015)

Milestones Today
CTMxGMG passes 750,000 



Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 8, 2015)

Milestones Today
CTMxGMG passes 800,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 9, 2015)

No stones today

Pie


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks @mx500torid for covering me, during this weird internet gap!!

I am back up and loving the new speed!!

See you all tonight, after work, for your regularly scheduled update!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2015)

Tonight's Pie and Milestones are being sponsored, in part, by Knob Creek Bourbon Whiskey. 





Having a few sips is nice,_ like now!_ ​*Milestones Today*
_@newtekie1 passes 110,000,000 _

*Pie*







Hmm, seems I haven't made the list,_ I've been folding since yesterday!_




​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *254,632 *
Users Returning Work : *12*/770 (1.56%) 
Points per user yesterday : 205,133 
Users going up : *7 *
Users going down : 1 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 
_
*Nice Work Team 50711!! Hopefully I will show up tomorrow night!*
**​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2015)

*What a night! Knob Creek put a sit-down on Me!
*
*Milestones Today*
_@flmatter passes 14,000,000_

*Milestones Yesterday*
_@slackin passed 3,500,000 Must have hit this in a late update. Nice Work!!_


*Pie*







_OK, still ramping up, I expect to see Pie in the next couple of days! _​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,110,455 *
Users Returning Work : *20*/770 (2.60%) 
Points per user yesterday : 210,161 
Users going up : *14 *
Users going down : 3 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _




​@slackin did some catching up, on me!!  *I'm back now though! Pedal to the Metal!!* Although, next week is the Cruncher Challenge, Folding will take a small hit as I am gonna take a Core away to crunch with. 

Speaking of Challenges...When is the next Folding Challenge? Probably, once the weather cools off?

_FOLD ON TEAM 50711, *FOLD ON!!*
**_​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2015)

Well, Free-Dc is all Zero's!  It will be nice when BOK get's _the new Non-BOINC Server_ up and running. It most likely mean fewer, or none more, zero days there. Until Then...






In case this is too confusing, Yea, that's Me,* 8th!* 

*Nice work Team 50711!!

@mx500torid leads us along, again!!






Looks almost inevitable that we are going to lose a few positions. Unless, we somehow gather a few more GPU's this Fall/Winter!!

*​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@CTMxGMG passes 850,000 
@flmatter passes 14,000,000 
@Vicious2500  mtillman2500 passes 11,000,000 
@Roberts.G passes 1,000




Looks like G. has a couple more Milestones!! _*(stop in with your username, here, if you see this!)*

*Pie*







​*Members joining Today*
_@Roberts.G joins as new _*WELCOME!!!!! *




​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *2,256,701 *
Users Returning Work : *21*/771 (2.72%) 
Points per user yesterday : 0 
Users going up : *14 *
Users going down : 4 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _











_Big Day today!! We significantly lowered the Daily Gain that Tom's had, yesterday!! _

*Team 50711, Flowing wit' 'da Folding!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 14, 2015)

So, Free-DC updated to zero. _Methinks I may need to try and get this stuff before 10pm local._ I'll give it a shot over the next few days, as is possible, and see if that works better. Seemed that yesterday, just after ten, local, it updated to zero's. I had already done the post so, it didn't matter. But tonight, currently 10:11 PM it's zero's.

No worries, *EOC has the Numbers!!*




​_Would you look at that! Look who came out to Play!!_

_It's *Buck to the Nasty*... @BUCK NASTY !!_

*Welcome to the Team Buck!!* 

_Folding like nobodies watching..._
*Team50711 Doing it in the Dark! 

*​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_Arjai passes 4,000,000 Me? Really? 
Roberts. passes 200 _I suspect these two are connected, _as in the same guy_...So, *Welcome, again!!*
_Roberts.G passes 10,000_ _Can you please let us know what your TPU Nick is?_

*Pie*








​*Members joining Today*
_Roberts. joins as new _




​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *2,118,617 *
Users Returning Work : *23*/772 (2.98%) 
Points per user yesterday : 0 
Users going up : *16 *
Users going down : 3 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _






_We've been destroying the AVERAGE, for a few days now!! _

*Nice Work Team 50711!!

Let's Origami these proteins!*!

​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Arjai passes 4,000,000 Me? Really?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 16, 2015)

_Free-DC crapped out, again._ 






You may notice, that I am missing from this list. For some reason, my FAH Controller could not reach a server. I didn't notice until about _a half hour ago. _*But, rebooted, and it's running now.*

_However,_ since tomorrow starts the *Crunching Challenge*, I took the extra core on Karen and gave it to the _BOINC Manager_. So, I expect my numbers to drop a bit for the next week, or so.

_I hope this does not upset anybody. I will be doing the same for our Folding Challenges, as well._

*Anyway, these guys make up the Pie tonight!*








*Take Care and Keep those GPU's WARM!!*
​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*
Pie*






​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *790,872 *
Users Returning Work : *17*/772 (2.20%) 
Points per user yesterday : 152,900 
Users going up : *11 *
Users going down : 3 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _











Apparently, I did not get any WU's in today. So, tomorrow,* I should be in Pie,* I hope. S_ince it will be nearly two days of Folding counted._..We'll see. I'm not allowing a free core to Folding and it seems to be slowing things down, a *Little bit*, not much. Plus, since it's past Midnight, here, this may not be _a completely accurate display. _Free-DC is still a wonder to me, _after all this time, _especially as far as *FAH stats.* I am still hoping BOC get's the new server up, *soon,* running just the non-BOINC stats. Then we will have 24/7 updates that are accurate, instead of the _second fiddle stats_ competing for CPU time with BOINC.

Also, Since today's number is _kinda low and the contributor list is down,_ tomorrow, *could be stellar!!*

*Warm them up!! GPU's to save the WORLD!!*
​


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 17, 2015)

Finally I broke into the top 200 folders in the world and it feels pretty damn good. When I started its kinda like a place that mx500torid would be, followed by when pigs fly. Well


----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> View attachment 68590



Congrats!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_TechPowerup! passes 4,300,000,000 
Roberts.G passes 40,000 _

*Pie*












​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,071,592 *
Users Returning Work : *20*/772 (2.59%) 
Points per user yesterday : 197,806 
Users going up : *11 *
Users going down : 3 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 
_
*Awesome!!*
*



*

*We upped our Average with a couple of big days!!*
**​


----------



## slackin (Oct 19, 2015)

My GPU folding thread was like locked up for a couple days. I had to completely kill the client and restart it to get it working again. :/ Strange.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@adam99leit passes 14,000,000  
@TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 30,000,000 _

*Pie*








​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,040,183 *
Users Returning Work : *21*/772 (2.72%) 
Points per user yesterday : 127,861 
Users going up : *9 *
Users going down : 81 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _











*Nice Work Team 50711!!*

*Except for @ThePutzer !! Dammit anyway, Stole my PIE!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 20, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@agent00skid passed 65,000,000 
Roberts. passed 1,000 Roberts. and Roberts.G, If you see this, PLEASE Drop in and give us your TPU Moniker. Pretty Please?
Roberts.G passed 60,000 
@Urbklr passed 100,000_

*Pie*











​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *861,944 *
Users Returning Work : *23*/772 (2.98%) 
Points per user yesterday : 167,706 
Users going up : *16 *
Users going down : 5 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 
_
_







Nice work!! 23 Team 50711 members, today!!_​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 21, 2015)

_No Free-DC, at the moment. _

*EOC to the Rescue!! *






_19 providing points today.
@mx500torid pulling in the first Slice, Again!!  
666,048_

*With a number like that, perhaps he's made a certain deal with the guy at the Crossroads?*


*Team-wise, we had a 3 Mil+ day!! 

Nice Job Team 50711!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@adam99leit passes 14,000,000 
@agent00skid passes 65,000,000 
@CTMxGMG passes 950,000 
@roberts. passes 1,000 
@Roberts.G passes 70,000 
@Norton TPU_remembers-Kreij passes 30,000,000 
@Urbklr passes 100,000 _
I love the big list of 'Stoners!!​
*Pie*







​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *3,198,808 *
Users Returning Work : *26*/772 (3.37%) 
Points per user yesterday : 0 
Users going up : *11 *
Users going down : 86 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _






_Had to change my Zoom to fit all 26 Folders!! _

*Big Day Today!! 8 Million+!!!!!*







_Fold until they start Smokin'!!_
​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 23, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@CTMxGMG passes 1,000,000 Congrats!!
@Roberts.G passes 90,000  On your way UP!! Congats!!
@slackin passes 4,000,000 Watchin' my back! @slackin is sneaking' up on me. Gotta keep that 7850 Churnin' or I'll lose my spot!! _

*Pie*








​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,832,146 *
Users Returning Work : *23*/772 (2.98%) 
Points per user yesterday : 332,142 
Users going up : *12 *
Users going down : 83 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _



_@BUCK NASTY on the Scene, Again!
This time, inching me out of Pie! Damn it!!  It was one of my better days, too!_






*Another Big Day!! 
Look at that Average GROW!!

Keep Folding, It's worth the cause!!
50711, Onward and Upward!!*

​


----------



## johnspack (Oct 23, 2015)

Here comes CamelJock again!


----------



## slackin (Oct 23, 2015)

I need to get my old machine running again and have it folding too


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@mtillman2500 passes 12,000,000 
@Roberts.G passes 100,000_

*Great Job Stoners!!*

*Pie*






​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @Jstn7477 - *358,502 *
Users Returning Work : *17*/772 (2.20%) 
Points per user yesterday : 231,581 
Users going up : *10 *
Users going down : 3 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _

_Wow!! @Jstn7477 just toppled the perennial Cherry Pie eater, @mx500torid !!
Is there a rift coming in at the Top?   BTW Congrats @Jstn7477 !! _






_My Folder, Karen, apparently re-booted without me knowing. Happened sometime between midnight last night and about an hour ago, when I noticed! So, it was long enough that I missed the list. Hopefully, tomorrow will be Pie!!_






*A bit of a down day.*
_Generally, that means a *big rebound,* *hopefully tomorrow!!*_

*Keep them GPU's churning!!*

​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@Arjai passes 4,500,000 Yea, ME!!
@roberts. passes 2,000 _

*Pie*







​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,055,069 *
Users Returning Work : *23*/772 (2.98%) 
Points per user yesterday : 235,277 
Users going up : *10 *
Users going down : 83 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _











_Looks like Yesterday...got a bit bigger! _*Therefore, Today is the down-ish day!! *

_Considering we beat our Average output_, *again*, *not a bad "Down Day"!!*


​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 26, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@Roberts.G passed 150,000 
@Urbklr passed 150,000_

*Twins!!*



Spoiler: NSFW












*Pie*






​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *891,195 *
Users Returning Work : *21*/772 (2.72%) 
Points per user yesterday : 153,264 
Users going up : *11 *
Users going down : 81 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _











*Fine Work Team 50711!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@Roberts.G passes 250,000 Nice Jump!! 100 grand!! _

*Pie*








​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *937,042 *
Users Returning Work : *18*/772 (2.33%) 
Points per user yesterday : 199,108 
Users going up : *10 *
Users going down : 82 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _











_Those are some Incredible Numbers!!
We're actually 27th in the WORLD, nea, *UNIVERSE!!**_
​** If one were to not count the Team of members not on a Team, Singular Folders, not associated with a Team. *


----------



## Steevo (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone else running passkey and advanced config getting strange GPU WU's?

"0x21:ERROR:exception: The periodic box size has decreased to less than twice the nonbonded cutoff."

I keep getting strange errors, and odd projects, like three or four normal WU's, and then a couple of odd ones that seem to either fail or end early with multiple restarts to the unit. 

stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10466 run:1 clone:355 gen:94 core:0x17 unit:0x000000a5538b3db95548d34ef4596359

This is the unit giving me grief. It seems they keep throwing it out every so often with minor changes to make it stable.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 28, 2015)

I get a few errors and retries, then it grabs something else. Last one was a 0x21 WU that kept failing right after download. After about twenty minutes of re-sending and failing it sent a 0x17 and started running that, right away.

It's not all that common, now on Win10, as it was on Win7. For me, anyway.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 28, 2015)

Gonna wait a few minutes...See if Free-DC updates in the next half hour, or so.

Hmmm, seems EOC is not updating either!!

Guess it will be tomorrow.  

Have a pleasant evening.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 29, 2015)

*Free-DC* has not updated _since Monday._ *So, EOC to the Rescue!! *






Seems I got stuck in an error loop _with the 0x21's again!! _
*I just rebooted, hope I can get some work done!! At least more than one WU a day!!*

*Meanwhile, We had a decent day at it, 3 Mil+!!

Fine Work Team 50711!!*
​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 30, 2015)

_Free-DC has an Update!!! _

*Milestones Today*

*Milestones Yesterday*
_@ods0979 passed 200 
@Roberts.G passed 350,000 _

*Pie*






_Didn't make the Pie because of the Looping "bad allocation" on those 0x21's. Did that most of the afternoon, while I was at work, Then, finally picked up a 0x17 to run. I have no idea why the 0x21's are acting this way. I have had more than a few of them run just fine!

Oh well._




​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,073,358 *
Users Returning Work : *20*/773 (2.59%) 
Points per user yesterday : 146,474 
Users going up : *11 *
Users going down : 6 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _






_Pretty Decent day!_

*Keep on Ironing!!*

​


----------



## johnspack (Oct 30, 2015)

Sure like my 970,  never got lemon before!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2015)

*Milestones Today*

_@slackin passed 4,500,000 _

*Pie*






​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *837,355 *
Users Returning Work : *18*/773 (2.33%) 
Points per user yesterday : 386,929 
Users going up : *8 *
Users going down : 8 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _




​_@slackin looks to be catching me up!! I need my 7850 to keep away from those goofy WU's!!_
_






Weird, says yesterday we hit 8 million...Bok's system must be a little funky, since our average dropped. After an 8 million day, it's gonna drop?

No worries...*Keep Folding!!* We're the 27th best Team in the Universe!! Bok can fudge the numbers all he wants! We are still gonna be *the Best Team, Eva!!*
_​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 1, 2015)

_No update from Free-DC. _






*Good day for Team 50711!!

Over 3 million and 17 contributors!!*

_That's an average of, *180,688.23529411764705882352941176 *
points per Folder!!_


*Nice Work!!
Fold ON!!*
​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_Roberts.G passes 700,000_ 

*Pie*



*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mx500torid - *1,777,275 *
Users Returning Work : *21*/773 (2.72%) 
Points per user yesterday : 0 
Users going up : *12 *
Users going down : 7 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _






​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 3, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@Arjai passes 5,000,000 
@CTMxGMG passes 1,100,000 
@Roberts.G passes 750,000 _


*Pie*
I managed to get this far before FreeDC took a crapper!!

*EOC for the Stats



*



_Nice day, 3MIL+!!
19 Users pointing today!!_

*Fine Work Team 50711!!

Turn up the HEAT!!

*​

​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2015)

Here you go @Arjai :


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2015)

Alright! I was a bit sidetracked last night and _I am very tired, so, very, tired. _

But, the thread must be posted!!

Since Free-DC is *update free*, since Monday and, _I'm late..._

I'm gonna give you a look at the _weekly_, *last 7 days*, _Numbers we churn out!_












*Pretty good week!! 
22*_ Folders Folding and a combined *12 Million points*_. 

*That's some Good Science goin' ON!!
*​


----------



## Arjai (Nov 5, 2015)

_Ok Folders!!_

I've been having a_ tough time of it_, as of late. I'm running on empty, sleep-wise, and my schedule is all wonky.

I got home from work, *after midnight*, and went straight to bed. 

I will resume the regularly scheduled programming, tonight. _I hope._ *80% sure.*

_Sorry _for the inconvenience, it should not be too regular in occurrence.

*Crunch ON!!

*​


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 5, 2015)

Arjai said:


> _Ok Folders!!_
> 
> I've been having a_ tough time of it_, as of late. I'm running on empty, sleep-wise, and my schedule is all wonky.
> 
> ...


The pie can be hard to catch. It was on earliere today but I didn't want to post it since someone might think that I wanted to flash my slice. Buck wants his slice back so numbers will go up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> The pie can be hard to catch. It was on earliere today but I didn't want to post it since someone might think that I wanted to flash my slice. *Buck wants his slice back so numbers will go up*


Mission accomplished!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today
*

*Milestones Yesterday*
_@theoneandonlymrk passed 30,000,000 _
_@The_Foldinator passed 300,000 Welcome to the TEAM!!_ If I am mistaken, and you are an old member w/ a new name...Sorry. I'm the newbie here!!
_50711 Loves the new Folders!!_

*Pie*















*Great List!! 
I missed out due to the goofy 0x21's that are coming up "Bad Allotment", or something.*​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : _*@mstenholm*_ - _*932,591   *
*


thebluebumblebee said:



			Mission accomplished!
		
Click to expand...

*_Users Returning Work : *20*/774 (2.58%) 
Points per user yesterday : 157,233 
Users going up : *11 *
Users going down : 4 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 
_
_



_​
*Super Awesome Numbers!!
Go Team 50711
Burn them UP!!

*​


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 6, 2015)

I am going to introduce myself right about now (correct thread),
i am a completely new member , yet i am not new to *Folding At Home*(Always used a different user name) and it was time to start all over with a brand new (cool)team..

Thank you for the welcome bud, *i'll be,..* you know 
Ray(mond)....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 6, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> I am going to introduce myself right about now (correct thread),
> i am a completely new member , yet i am not new to *Folding At Home*(Always used a different user name) and it was time to start all over with a brand new (cool)team..
> 
> Thank you for the welcome bud, *i'll be,..* you know
> Ray(mond)....


Welcome Raymond. You startet out with some nice numbers


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 6, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome Raymond. You startet out with some nice numbers


Thank you sir.
i hope to get me some pie soon...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 6, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Thank you sir.
> i hope to get me some pie soon...


You got lemon pie yesterday and if Buck doesn't hurry up and mx500 leaves his GPU off you will have a taste of the nice blueberry pie


----------



## Arjai (Nov 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
_@Ahhzz passes 11,000,000  
@CTMxGMG passes 1,300,000 
@The_Foldinator passes 750,000 
@chinesefarmer passed 200,000 _

*Pie*






​*Metrics Today*
_Top User : @mstenholm - *874,304 *
Users Returning Work : *18*/774 (2.33%) 
Points per user yesterday : 197,427 
Users going up : *9 *
Users going down : 3 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 _











*Impressive Numbers!!*

I apologize for today's numbers. I got here kinda late and if you look closely, this was updated _after the final update for the 6th._

So, basically, *tomorrow's post* will be _these numbers plus the rest of the day_. Of course, one can look at the list and _see yesterdays numbers!_

I am glad to see the big boxes getting back online!! 
I'll show a comparison, tomorrow, on how we were faring with our competitors. 

A *Now* vs. *Then*...

*Stay tuned!!
Folders...GO!!  *

​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2015)

Arjai said:


> @theoneandonlymrk passed 30,000,000


----------



## Arjai (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry guys! I have to quit posting for  while.

I will be stopping by, I can't help it, when I am able. Looks to be about a month, or so, of making time to sleep!!

Take Care!! 

I'll keep Folding, just like I have, just can't find the time to post, as you may have noticed!  


​


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Sorry guys! I have to quit posting for  while.
> 
> I will be stopping by, I can't help it, when I am able. Looks to be about a month, or so, of making time to sleep!!
> 
> ...


You take care to mate and thank you for posting the stats as to this point 
i will be happy to post the stats(milestones/pie) in about 2/3 days.. when i am settled in.

if nobody minds of course


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
No Milestones today.

*Pie*




*
Metrics Today*
Top User :MStenholm - 918,935
Users Returning Work : 21/777 (2.70%)
Points per user yesterday : 301,329
Users going up : 10
Users going down : 82
Users in top 100 : 0
Users in top 50 : 0
Weekly Rank Change : 0
Monthly Rank Change : 0









Nice Work Team 50711, Fold on strong ! 

PS: i will improve (my)the style of text etc..​


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 16, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
A very nice milestone for *chinesefarmer *well done mate.
chinesefarmer passes 1,200,000 
(more)



*Pie,*



​
Metrics Today
Top User :MStenholm - 202,265
Users Returning Work : 16/777 (2.06%)
Points per user yesterday : 194,854
Users going up : 6
Users going down : 70
Users in top 100 : 0
Users in top 50 : 0
Weekly Rank Change : 0
Monthly Rank Change : 0











Nice Work *Team 50711,* Fold on strong !​


----------



## slackin (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, my computer was down for a few days because the PSU burnt out. But new PSU and running better than ever! Now my cpu will run stable with lower voltages(and lower temps with the lower voltages) so now I can run 8 threads instead of just 5 without worrying about thermal issues.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 24, 2015)

Now that Stanford got their electricity turned back on, here we go




 

and dammit Im gonna put this up even though it has been awhile


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> and dammit Im gonna put this up even though it has been awhile
> 
> View attachment 69420


0.5B - impressive


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 25, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 6,000,000
DrewDawgSwag passes 10,000
Ods passes 3,000
Overclocker_2001 passes 1,300,000
Polaris573 passes 250,000
Roberts.G passes 2,000,000
The_Foldinator passes 6,000,000

AWESOME job guys!


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 26, 2015)

Since Im so slow I have for you the points for the week list
28 Peeps!!!


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks mate 
I  EDIT the dc.org stats in..
*__________________________*
*Milestones Today*
Doma47 passes 200
DrewDawgSwag passes 30,000
Ods passes 4,000
The_Foldinator passes 6,500,000

*
Pie*,





*Metrics Today *
Top User :MStenholm - 334,864 
Users Returning Work : 21/780 (2.69%) 
Points per user yesterday : 256,240 
Users going up : 8 
Users going down : 70 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 






Some nice milestones and we are going strong guys.. well done to all of you Folders


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
DrewDawgSwag passes 50,000
LightningJR passes 90,000
Polaris573 passes 350,000
The_Foldinator passes 7,000,000


*Pie*





*Metrics Today*
Top User :MStenholm - 1,396,597
Users Returning Work : 23/780 (2.95%)
Points per user yesterday : 87,887
Users going up : 11
Users going down : 3
Users in top 100 : 0
Users in top 50 : 0
Weekly Rank Change : 0
Monthly Rank Change : 0






We have some nice milestones again  and average is going very nice as well, keep it up


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 29, 2015)

*Statistics TPU F@H Team(50711) of today*


*Milestones Today* 
DrewDawgSwag passes 70,000 
LightningJR passes 200,000 
Polaris573 passes 400,000 


*Pie Today*





*Metrics Today* 
Top User :hertz9753 - 1,111,525 
Users Returning Work : 21/780 (2.69%) 
Points per user yesterday : 279,728 
Users going up : 12 
Users going down : 82 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 







Seem to be storming _a little_ in The Holland  and also in my room,
still busy with upgrades(improvements) but we TPU are storming as well, 3 milestones today well done,

DrewDawgSwag 
LightningJR 
Polaris573 

and well done the rest of you great Folding Guys


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday

DrewDawgSwag passed 60,000
HBalazs.hu passed 7,000,000
hertz9753 passed 50,000,000
LightningJR passed 150,000
The_Foldinator passed 8,000,000


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 2, 2015)

/\ Thanks buddy 



Its,




if we look at the *Milestones*  and points(active FAH members) archived, very well done guys 

*Milestones Today *
chinesefarmer passes 3,000,000 
CTMxGMG passes 1,500,000 
DrewDawgSwag passes 100,000 
*hertz9753 passes 55,000,000 *
LightningJR passes 500,000 
Ods passes 6,000 
Polaris573 passes 500,000 
pp_mguire passes 600,000
The_Foldinator passes 9,500,000 


*Milestones Yesterday *
LightningJR passed 400,000 
Ods passed 5,000 


*Pie*
*



*

*Metrics Today*
Top User :hertz9753 - 1,103,722
Users Returning Work : 30/781 (3.84%)
Points per user yesterday : 0
Users going up : 13
Users going down : 80
Users in top 100 : 0
Users in top 50 : 0
Weekly Rank Change : 0
Monthly Rank Change : 0








*Keep up the good work*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 2, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> /\ Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check this out   I'm actually happy that I'm only ranked 24 in this chart   That means that a good 5-10 additional people have picked up on their folding !! Goooooo Team!  *looks for cheerleaders*....


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 3, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Check this out   I'm actually happy that I'm only ranked 24 in this chart   That means that a good 5-10 additional people have picked up on their folding !! Goooooo Team!  *looks for cheerleaders*....


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 4, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
chinesefarmer passes 3,500,000 
Ods passes 8,000 
pp_mguire passes 1,800,000 
The_Foldinator passes 11,000,000 
Vicious2500 passes 10,000 


*Milestones Yesterday*
LightningJR passed 550,000 
*MStenholm passed 300,000,000 *
Ods passed 7,000 
pp_mguire passed 1,400,000 
The_Foldinator passed 10,000,000 
Vicious2500 passed 200 

*That's some serious Folding, awesome man,
and the rest of you guys, we are flying!! keep up the good work TPU..*







*Pie*





*Metrics Today* 
Top User :hertz9753 - 589,896 
Users Returning Work : 27/782 (3.45%) 
Points per user yesterday : 322,373 
Users going up : 12 
Users going down : 80 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 








*We stepped up a notch again, Happy Folding Guys *


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 6, 2015)

*



*​*

Milestones Today*

*TechPowerup! passes 4,500,000,000* 






chinesefarmer passes 4,000,000 
LightningJR passes 650,000
Polaris573 passes 550,000 
pp_mguire passes 3,500,000


*Milestones Yesterday* 
LightningJR passed 600,000 
pp_mguire passed 3,000,000 

*

Pie*





*Metrics Today* 
Top User :MStenholm - 366,485 
Users Returning Work : 18/782 (2.30%) 
Points per user yesterday : 348,218 
Users going up : 8 
Users going down : 70 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 






A GREAT milestone for *Team 50711* 
followed by some personal *great *milestones 

Well done guys and Happy Folding...!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 6, 2015)

Welcome to a old (well been folding longer then me) folder - pp_mguire who does a hell of a job for the project and moving TPU up the ranking.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome to a old (well been folding longer then me) folder - pp_mguire who does a hell of a job for the project and moving TPU up the ranking.


I'll second that. Welcome back @PP Mguire.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 7, 2015)

Pleasure, gents.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Pleasure, gents.




Wow bro, it has been a long time my friend!!! It is so good to see ya on the forums man.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 7, 2015)

I didn't know I was unbanned until somebody tagged my profile. I'm here to fold for Kreij as long as I can. Somebody cut many onions when I read of his passing on the news forum.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today* 
chinesefarmer passes 4,500,000 
LightningJR passes 800,000 
pp_mguire passes 6,500,000 
The_Foldinator passes 13,000,000 


*Milestones Yesterday*
none


*Pie*







*Metrics Today* 
Top User :mx500torid - 2,446,784 
Users Returning Work : 25/782 (3.20%) 
Points per user yesterday : 0 
Users going up : 14 
Users going down : 85 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 






4 milestones archived, well done guys 
and the rest of you TPU Folders


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

Can't wait to see how Pascal tears up F@H.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today* 
LightningJR passes 850,000 
The_Foldinator passes 15,000,000 
Vicious2500 passes 30,000 

*Milestones Yesterday* 
adam99leit passed 16,000,000 
pp_mguire passed 8,000,000 


*Pie*







*Metrics Today* 
Top User :MStenholm - 611,252 
Users Returning Work : 20/782 (2.56%) 
Points per user yesterday : 261,882 
Users going up : 9 
Users going down : 82 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 






*Milestones* today and yesterday, well done guys 
keep up the good work


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry PPD went down for me yesterday. Had to shut down all folding for the day but was back up by end of day.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 13, 2015)

not sure what's up with mine. I guess I need to take a look at her. It's my work PC, and stays on 95% of the time, and I thought it was usually pulling around 18k-19k a day. Need some kick in the squeak!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2015)

LOL, I just noticed I passed 800,000,000 a few days ago. Yeay Me!

I'm surprised how low the heat & power usage is with the 3x 970's I'm running.  I'm actually able to spend the weekends in the same room as the cards gaming and what not. Looking to add 1 more card into the mix for X-Mas.....maybe a GTX 980ti? C'mon 1 Billion points!


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 13, 2015)

OOoo CR@...
sorry mate , how in the world can i have missed that 

A very well deserved congratulations , I  to you


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, I just noticed I passed 800,000,000 a few days ago. Yeay Me!
> 
> I'm surprised how low the heat & power usage is with the 3x 970's I'm running.  I'm actually able to spend the weekends in the same room as the cards gaming and what not. Looking to add 1 more card into the mix for X-Mas.....maybe a GTX 980ti? C'mon 1 Billion points!


I guess that we are more focused on your daily output then your overall output. I promiss not to miss your 1 billion milestone. A 980 ti and even MX can forget about cherry pie.

My two GPUs and the 4970 can't keep my guestroom warm and the winter haven't even begun in Denmark yet...


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow!!!!! That is an amazing milestone @BUCK NASTY !!!!!


----------



## Vicious2500 (Dec 13, 2015)

That moment you setup your new SSD and you forgot which login you were folding with and make a new handle


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> That moment you setup your new SSD and you forgot which login you were folding with and make a new handle


Did you ever have a Passkey set up?


----------



## Vicious2500 (Dec 13, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you ever have a Passkey set up?



Yes I put in my passkey but I put my user name as vicious2500 instead of mtillman2500 was wonder why I didn't hit 17 mil yesterday then checked ya had wrong handle changed it to Mtillman2500. The stars have realigned.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 13, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I guess that we are more focused on your daily output then your overall output. I promiss not to miss your 1 billion milestone. A 980 ti and even MX can forget about cherry pie.
> 
> My two GPUs and the 4970 can't keep my guestroom warm and the winter haven't even begun in Denmark yet...



Looks like your output has taken an upswing mstenholm .

Looks like my cherry pie days are over.
Nice to see so many putting out big numbers maybe we can put those pesky canucks in our rear view mirror.

Cant wait to see the numbers on that 980Ti Buck.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Looks like your output has taken an upswing mstenholm .
> 
> Looks like my cherry pie days are over.
> Nice to see so many putting out big numbers maybe we can put those pesky canucks in our rear view mirror.
> ...


Yes I got a fourth 970 some weeks ago. If you run what you normally does you will outrun me. I think that I reached my limit for early Christmas present this year. All I got left is a half dead 280x which I keep for a very cold day.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 14, 2015)

Next year should be great for me once things start all getting upgraded to Pascal. Also a secret I won't reveal until the #s show, but not sure if proceeding with that yet. I'll have to see how things pan out over the next 3-4 months.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
LightningJR passes 900,000 
slackin passes 7,000,000 


*Milestones Yesterday *
pp_mguire passed 9,500,000 
The_Foldinator passed 16,000,000 
Vicious2500 passed 200,000 

*


Pie*





*Metrics Today*
Top User :The_Foldinator - 274,811 
Users Returning Work : 19/782 (2.43%) 
Points per user yesterday : 283,920 
Users going up : 6 
Users going down : 64 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 






Well done on the milestones guys 
more PPD(science) to come after some F@H scanning on the F@H boards from different members.

so lets rock on and Fold on strong!


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today* 
LightningJR passes 950,000 
mtillman2500 passes 17,000,000 
Roberts.G passes 3,000,000 


*Milestones Yesterday* 
LightningJR passed 900,000 
pp_mguire passed 10,000,000 
slackin passed 7,000,000 


*Pie*





*Metrics Today* 
Top User :MStenholm - 738,676 
Users Returning Work : 23/782 (2.94%) 
Points per user yesterday : 189,144 
Users going up : 10 
Users going down : 82 
Users in top 100 : 0 
Users in top 50 : 0 
Weekly Rank Change : 0 
Monthly Rank Change : 0 






*Happy Folding 
my last stats post, have a good one.

*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2015)

@PP Mguire :


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 15, 2015)

And more to come!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 15, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, I just noticed I passed 800,000,000 a few days ago. Yeay Me!
> 
> I'm surprised how low the heat & power usage is with the 3x 970's I'm running.  I'm actually able to spend the weekends in the same room as the cards gaming and what not. Looking to add 1 more card into the mix for X-Mas.....maybe a GTX 980ti? C'mon 1 Billion points!


Surely worth an insane folder badge in gold.

I salute thee my good man..


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 22, 2015)

Milestones

Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerup! passed 4,600,000,000 
agent00skid passed 75,000,000 
hertz9753 passed 65,000,000 
pp_mguire passed 15,000,000


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 23, 2015)

Milestones Today
agent00skid passes 75,000,000 
pp_mguire passes 16,000,000 

Special Thanks goes to hertz aka The Bunny for he seems to have disappeared again. Probably trying to digest all that cherry pie he got while here. 

Pie


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 23, 2015)

I passed 1 million!


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 23, 2015)

Brought the M5000 home for a secondary machine so my GF can play on it. PPD will unfortunately go down since I can't fold at home but before I left work I was able to get the issues with K5200 hammered out so not as powerful but won't be quite a dip.

Does anybody know how well 84 SB-E threads @ 2.5GHz will crunch?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Does anybody know how well 84 SB-E threads @ 2.5GHz will crunch?


Crunch or Fold?  Crunching it would do great.  You could look for a similar system at http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 23, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Crunch or Fold?  Crunching it would do great.  You could look for a similar system at http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0


Crunch. I've come to the conclusion that I'd rather toss more GPUs to folding and use the CPUs for crunching. Plus next year when I do an overhaul in my lab I'll have a bunch of these chips sitting around doing nothing. Then they'll all probably be replaced by machines with dual 2687Ws so that'll be added too. Hoping to get a WCG badge soon


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Does anybody know how well 84 SB-E threads @ 2.5GHz will crunch?





PP Mguire said:


> Hoping to get a WCG badge soon


That'll do, PP, that'll do.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 24, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That'll do, PP, that'll do.


Can't count out the 40ish Haswell-E cores that will crunch but I'm not 100% sure on what chips I'll end up with. I'm supposed to have 2 2687Ws in 5 machines but we'll see what dice are rolled with that.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 24, 2015)

Milestones Today
Jstn7477 passes 500,000,000 
pp_mguire passes 17,000,000

Huge milestone for Jstn7477!!!! Only third person to hit that milestone on the team and 206 overall in the whole world!! Pretty amazing.


No pie but heres the weekly numbers so far


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2015)

Big congratulation to Jstn. Real dedication


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2015)

@Jstn7477 : 


 


LightningJR said:


> I passed 1 million!


Yes you did:


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 26, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
Arjai passed 8,000,000 
pp_mguire passed 18,000,000

Merry Christmas!! 


Pie


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you folks! I'm still kicking around, even with the surprise death of my de-lidded 3770K and had a 5yo Gigabyte 790GX board and 3yo Gigabyte HD 7950 both go up in flames from VRM failures. I still have plenty of spare, albeit older, hardware at least and I have brought 3 Fermi cards back online to help fill the void a bit.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 26, 2015)

Jstn7477 said:


> Thank you folks! I'm still kicking around, even with the surprise death of my de-lidded 3770K and had a 5yo Gigabyte 790GX board and 3yo Gigabyte HD 7950 both go up in flames from VRM failures. I still have plenty of spare, albeit older, hardware at least and I have *brought 3 Fermi cards* back online to help fill the void a bit.


This sounds interesting. Sitting around or did you bake them to breath life into them?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 27, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> This sounds interesting. Sitting around or did you bake them to breath life into them?



Surprisingly, my GTX 470, 465 and four 460s all still work properly, compared to the R9 290 that died in a few months along with now two HD 7950 cards that have popped (though I did have an EVGA 460 short and catch on fire, successfully RMA'd and sold off to a friend, and my first 460 was abused when I had bought it, the VRM section was black). The only issue I had with my current cards was the blower fan completely seizing up on the 465, but I took the fan off my stock GTX 470 cooler as I had put a GELID ICY VISION on it with a 120mm fan strapped on.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2015)

Jstn7477 said:


> Surprisingly, my GTX 470, 465 and four 460s all still work properly, compared to the R9 290 that died in a few months along with now two HD 7950 cards that have popped (though I did have an EVGA 460 short and catch on fire, successfully RMA'd and sold off to a friend, and my first 460 was abused when I had bought it, the VRM section was black). The only issue I had with my current cards was the blower fan completely seizing up on the 465, but I took the fan off my stock GTX 470 cooler as I had put a GELID ICY VISION on it with a 120mm fan strapped on.


I was hoping you'd have a 480. I think I might buy one just to see how it'd really perform if cooling wasn't an issue.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 29, 2015)

Milestones Yesterday
mtillman2500 passed 18,000,000  
pp_mguire passed 20,000,000 
RejZoR passed 10,000 
theoneandonlymrk passed 35,000,000 


Pie


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice! Congrats to all Stoner'z. @PP Mguire , @theoneandonlymrk


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

Well at least for today I'm in the top 15   shooting for the top 10


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 30, 2015)

Milestones Today
CTMxGMG passes 1,700,000 
Darthbaggins passes 70,000 
ddel83 passes 200 
RejZoR passes 40,000 

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have always liked to eat pie.  Right now it's just movies and cookies though.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

Had some nice chocolate pie over the holiday, still have some Apple and Pecan pies to finish off lol


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 30, 2015)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Chocolate pie!!!! My favorite.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 30, 2015)

I got something for Christmas that I haven't had since the late 80's.  A DeLuxe Fruitcake from Collin Street Bakery.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

And munching on that f@h pie today too


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 31, 2015)

I need to slow down.  I'm starting to to look like the ChimPowerUp guy after he ate the red ghost in Pac-Man.  That goes back a few years but it did happen.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 2, 2016)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 2, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
CTMxGMG passed 1,700,000 
Darthbaggins passed 900,000 
ddel83 passed 200
hertz9753 passed 70,000,000 
RejZoR passed 40,000


Top Folders for the week so far since I missed the pie.
You guys are doing AWESOME and thanks to all that broke ranks to join us!


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey, there I am.  That only with two of my GPUs atm.  Wait till I fire all five off.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 2, 2016)

We didn't break ranks.  My folding friends that I trust are still together. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mikes-music-club-and-dub-is-banned.218842/#post-3394905

Most of you won't understand about the name but it could be fun...


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 2, 2016)

Where the Bus 62 ref?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 2, 2016)

Bus 62 has no time to leave a reference lol


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bus 62 got a make over.  The only time it has to stop now is for refills and to empty the bathroom tank.







bus 62 like a boss is the YouTube search.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 3, 2016)

We're gaining fast on AMD zone's f@h team


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 3, 2016)

Hehe.  Well, hopefully by the end of this month I have the Titans offloaded and have a 980Ti or Titan X instead in the main rig.  960, 970, 980, and one of those will sure to put out a crazy amount of PPD.  Plus the fact the folder is switching from the 1090T to a 3930K on a RIVE.  12T going to be fun, first time I get to play with this high of a CPU.

Just need to find a good block for the CPU and one for the 970 Turbo.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 3, 2016)

12T is where it's at, can't wait for the 6950x though (20T  )


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 3, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> 12T is where it's at, can't wait for the 6950x though (20T  )


No kidding.  Hope my sign up bonus shows up some time next year.  So want to redo the main rig with one of those and two big Pascal chips.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 3, 2016)

I'll be selling off my 4790k & 5930k more than likely to get it


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 3, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I'll be selling off my 4790k & 5930k more than likely to get it


Ooo, maybe shoot me a PM when that happens.  Need to start getting parts to finish up the two Compact Splash cases I have.  Especially the one for my Dad.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 3, 2016)

Milestones Today
Darthbaggins passes 1,100,000 
hertz9753 passes 75,000,000 
Ithanul passes 200,000 


Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 4, 2016)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 4,700,000,000 
agent00skid passes 80,000,000 
Arjai passes 8,500,000 
briar7 passes 19,000,000 
Darthbaggins passes 1,400,000 
hat passes 18,000,000 
Ithanul passes 500,000 
msgclb passes 80,000,000 
mtillman2500 passes 19,000,000 

Great job guys!!!


Pie


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 4, 2016)

Turns out one of the machines crashed while I was on break so I was folding with just a Titan X and M4000. Pity. Got everybody running full steam again. I'm considering bringing one of my main rig Titan X's up to work to fold too until Pascal comes out or a good game catches my attention and needs the power for 4k.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

Not to worry the recent TPU! converts will pick up those lost points


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 5, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday

Darthbaggins passed 1,900,000 

Ithanul passed 750,000 
pp_mguire passed 25,000,000 

The team is putting out some crazy numbers!


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Not to worry the recent TPU! converts will pick up those lost points


Hehe,  indeed.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

Just added another Titan X.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

Hmmm, what is the PPD for a OCed Titan X?  I'm on the fence about grabbing one or going with a 980Ti instead.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Hmmm, what is the PPD for a OCed Titan X?  I'm on the fence about grabbing one or going with a 980Ti instead.


Not real sure. First one I've been using is stock and avg is about 375. The one I tossed in has a hard clock at 1392 and with the weird way I mounted the rad if it stays cool I'll bump it up to 1480.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2016)

If you could get the Titan X up to 1480 on the core it would be about 500K PPD and about the same as a GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

Yea estimated shows 592k right now with 63% WU done.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks like the 970 needs to go back to 1544  (@1509 now)


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

Hmmm, so Titan X compare to 980Ti not much for bang/price ratio for folding?  If that the case once I off load these old Titans may just nab two 980Tis instead.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

980ti and Titan X are almost identical.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 5, 2016)

There’s going to be a milestone for Mike within 24 hours.  

It seems that he's been chasing me for as long as I can remember both here at TPU and over at OCN but he’ll soon pass me with full afterburner! 

So when he passes I’ll stand up and give him a smartly salute.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm blowing past people right now, need moar folding power though lol


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm only cruising low speed atm.  Was going to start modding the Define S case to allow the EATX board in it today.  But dang, that wind outside just cuts right through.  Plus, still need to get block for 970 and CPU.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a Raystorm lying around, just need to find the hardware for it (it's probably in my PC spice rack lol).


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

I do have old Rasa block laying somewhere.  Not sure it will mount onto the RIVE.  It may though since that block did come out during Sandybridge CPUs launch.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 6, 2016)

An ebay seller had go faster buttons and I bought one


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 6, 2016)

Milestones 
Ahhzz passed 12,000,000 
Darthbaggins passed 2,000,000
hertz9753 passed 80,000,000
Ithanul passed 900,000
pp_mguire passed 25,000,000

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 6, 2016)

I remember when @BUCK NASTY and @bogmali would fight over the cherry pie and @msgclb would steal my blueberry pie almost evey day and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 6, 2016)

I see that @hertz9753 has passed me on his way to joining the 100M club. 

I also see that the team's 00 agent would have passed me if I hadn't sprang back to life!
I have another rig I was going to use here but the water pump blew up but soon my PPD will increase, slightly.

Congratulations Mike.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 6, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I remember when @BUCK NASTY and @bogmali would fight over the cherry pie and @msgclb would steal my blueberry pie almost evey day and I mean that in a good way.



Do I need to make a comeback just to show you young whippersnappers how to hog some cherry pie?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 6, 2016)

bogmali said:


> Do I need to make a comeback just to show you young whippersnappers how to hog some cherry pie?



Yes!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yosemite Sam?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2016)

bogmali said:


> Do I need to make a comeback just to show you young whippersnappers how to hog some cherry pie?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-535#post-2168455

That is how the legend of Yosemite Sam started.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 7, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> That is how the legend of Yosemite Sam started.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2016)

msgclb said:


>


That brings back some memories!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 7, 2016)

That is the picture that blue posted and you used it for your avatar. 

A friend once asked how I could store so much useless information.  My reply was "I will remember that you asked that question".


----------



## msgclb (Jan 7, 2016)

That is blue's picture. I still have the avatar but so far it's staying in my archives.

That's all folks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2016)

It started so innocently:
TPU's F@H Team


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 7, 2016)

@DarthBaggins @dustyshiv is Babu on facebook.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

Broke 1 million 2 days now. Aww yissss.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 7, 2016)

Darn, my Titan is happy with some 18s and especially these 21s.  Finally putting back out points it use to get.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 7, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
Ahhzz passed 12,000,000 
Darthbaggins passed 2,000,000 
hertz9753 passed 80,000,000 
Ithanul passed 1,100,000

I missed posting these.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2016)

Awesome milestone @Ahhzz !!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 8, 2016)

Milestones 
Darthbaggins passed 2,500,000 
Ithanul passed 1,300,000 

Pie


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2016)

Only 881k yesterday.....that's disappointing.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2016)

Check your logs for 404 errors


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like server was dumping results from one Titan X.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2016)

When I started folding I think had an Intel Q9450 and a BFG 8800gt.  I think sold the 8800 to@ion and he put a huge battle axe cooler on with zip ties


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 8, 2016)

Woot Woot   eating up that pie on a daily basis
and close to already hitting 3mill


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 8, 2016)

O you just wait till I get all mine going.  Right now busy adjusting to college classes and getting all the parts for the rebuild of the folder rig.  Just nab some more radiators and another res/pump combo.

I know, I got bad addiction to parts.  Now if I can get my hands on a 980Ti.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

I can't wait until Pascal. If all goes well I should have 3 of those bad boys folding away, plus the Titans and Quadro cards.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 9, 2016)

Mmmm, I really hope Pascal stands up to all the hype on it.  I hope big Pascal won't take to long to show up.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 9, 2016)

I think it will be another year before people see the Ti version of the big Pascal.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 9, 2016)

Well hoping it does better than the weak HBM on the Fury's since they aren't generating the high PPD I was expecting (glad I didn't buy one) but of course I haven't had a go w/ one in Linux either


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 9, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I think it will be another year before people see the Ti version of the big Pascal.


Well, that gives me more time to save up and for my sign up bonus to show up.  Plus, want to get me one of those 10C/20T monsters when they show up and finish the mods on the main rig.  Still got to smack that 915F onto my Haf X.  Need moar cooling!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I think it will be another year before people see the Ti version of the big Pascal.


They better release the Titan version this March or I'll be an AMD customer. Seriously, Titan X is good, but the performance is pretty underwhelming to me.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe AMD will have a Fury XI rev. 2 by then...  I'm going to stick with my ATI Rage 128 Fury.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 9, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> They better release the Titan version this March or I'll be an AMD customer. Seriously, Titan X is good, but the performance is pretty underwhelming to me.


Yeah, after they announced that card was gimped in compute area.  I stayed away from the Xs.  It no true Titan.  Pascal though is suppose to have compute brought back.  So hope the next one is a beast of a card like my OG Titans where when they came out.  They old, but they can still kick butt at certain tasks.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Yeah, after they announced that card was gimped in compute area.  I stayed away from the Xs.  It no true Titan.  Pascal though is suppose to have compute brought back.  So hope the next one is a beast of a card like my OG Titans where when they came out.  They old, but they can still kick butt at certain tasks.


Yea when I got the Titans I got them because they were full Maxwell. I was hoping 3 overclocked would be enough for 4k but it's not really. I'm just glad I didn't have spend full price for them all. Pascal is supposed to be FP16 oriented though.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah needing 3+ just for 4K was a turn off for me on the Titan X's since last I remember the Titan is supposed to be the top o the line for Nvidia Gaming, but can't wait for Pascal then I might look further into 4K since I'm currently happy with 1080P (144hz)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yeah needing 3+ just for 4K was a turn off for me on the Titan X's since last I remember the Titan is supposed to be the top o the line for Nvidia Gaming, but can't wait for Pascal then I might look further into 4K since I'm currently happy with 1080P (144hz)


Really in most cases it's fine, I just don't like to turn down settings. At 1440p I was consistently in the 120fps range with any game maxed but the instant I jump to 4k with this setup I can sometimes see drops in the 30s which to me isn't acceptable. Some games I forgive the cards because it's the game and not the hardware, but most others it's just a lack of power. Maxwell was definitely not Nvidia's answer to 4k and it's apparent.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah kind of why my 970 has been a good card for 1080p (75-125fps), but haven't even upped to 1440p yet either (just need to find a good deal on a pair o' monitors and to offload my current set)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 10, 2016)

In my case I owed my gf a new TV so was an excuse to buy a 4k.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah I'm in need of a bigger TV, sold my 47" Vizio last year, so time to up to a 50" 4K  lol


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 10, 2016)

If I had the room I test my old Titans on my huge Dell 1600p Ultrasharp.  Though it got a bit of a odd ratio, which is the major reason I never really gamed on it.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 10, 2016)

I had to resize the screen on my 55" Samsung TV to play games on it.  My computer monitor is an ASUS 24" 1080P


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

yeah do like my dual 23.6" IPS's, and gaming on anything over 32" is actually over-kill (but still cool)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 10, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> yeah do like my dual 23.6" IPS's, and gaming on anything over 32" is actually over-kill (but still cool)


I prefer it honestly. I started monitor gaming with an overclocked Samsung 40" 1080p and when I moved bought myself an ROG Swift. I sold the Swift because I prefer playing on the TVs.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 10, 2016)

I never been much for gaming on big screens.  Hard for me track across them.  I tend to stop at 30 inch.  My fav was my 19 inch TV that I use to game on with my consoles.  Current is my 24 inch IPS LG Flatron I been rocking for many years.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 11, 2016)

Tomorrow I'm setting up my laptop for Steam streaming to play Rocket League on my projector. Idk, I just like my field of vision being filled or else I get distracted now.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 11, 2016)

Where's the pie at?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 11, 2016)

^This one?

Milestones Today
Ithanul passes 2,000,000 Part time folder so not bad at all
msgclb passes 85,000,000 Full throttle and his way to 100 M PPD

The snow is melting in Denmark so AMDs are off again. It seems like I'm beaten by better/more HW


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 11, 2016)

Key lime, my second favorite.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 11, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Key lime, my second favorite.


^Let me guess that cherry is you favorite? Your two Titan Xs (and a new deal with your flat-mate) could take care of that


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 11, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> The snow is melting in Denmark so AMDs are off again. It seems like I'm beaten by better/more HW



Just barely melting.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 11, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> Just barely melting.


Still runing but set to finish. I added my 7770 and TeamViewer and I'm ready to hit "fold" when called for. The forecast is in favor for the AMDs


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 11, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> ^Let me guess that cherry is you favorite? Your two Titan Xs (and a new deal with your flat-mate) could take care of that


Well for real my fav pie is apple.

I have a second Titan X folding already. The one at home is meant for gaming. My system the way it sits is not really suitable for folding 24/7 or crunching which is the main reason I don't fold. I could toss 10 bucks on the power a month to cover the cost and he'd be fine with it but the big deal being if I have a lot of kicked WUs it's a waste.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 11, 2016)

Whooo, not bad for old original Titan.  Still need to get my main folder at full pow.  Still getting a few more parts for its rebuild.  But I hope here soon to off load my Titans and probably get a 980Ti to throw in the main rig to hold me off till big Pascal.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2016)

Still looking for a GTX 980ti around $500.00 if anyone comes across one new or used.

Big congrats to our "ol' timers" for keeping the numbers up even as we have new(er) members mixing it up with the Top 10/20. 
@mstenholm 
@mx500torid 
@Jstn7477 
@agent00skid 
@dank1983man420 
@newtekie1 
@theoneandonlymrk 
@Arjai 
@Steevo


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 12, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Still looking for a GTX 980ti around $500.00 if anyone comes across one new or used.
> 
> Big congrats to our "ol' timers" for keeping the numbers up even as we have new(er) members mixing it up with the Top 10/20.
> @mstenholm
> ...



I'll keep working hard smooching hardware off @mstenholm .


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 14, 2016)

Time for me to move up to a GTX 970.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> Time for me to move up to a GTX 970.


I'll second that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> Time for me to move up to a GTX 970.





thebluebumblebee said:


> I'll second that.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 15, 2016)

Searching the interwebs now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127833&Tpk=N82E16814127833
This is a model between the Gaming and the Gaming LE.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 15, 2016)

@thebluebumblebee @BUCK NASTY  I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 - the mini - to fit in my little ITX case.  

I should get it tomorrow.  Can't wait.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 15, 2016)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 4,800,000,000 
DarkSkyline16 passes 10,000 
hertz9753 passes 95,000,000 
Ithanul passes 2,500,000 
NastyHabits passes 60,000,000 
Ods passes 9,000 
pp_mguire passes 35,000,000 
Roberts.G passes 3,500,000 

Man we gotta get a bigger pie.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> @thebluebumblebee @BUCK NASTY  I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 - the mini - to fit in my little ITX case.
> 
> I should get it tomorrow.  Can't wait.


Let me know the thermal dynamics of the mini 970. I might pick up one for the Kabini 5350 HTPC and let it run 24/7.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Let me know the thermal dynamics of the mini 970. I might pick up one for the Kabini 5350 HTPC and let it run 24/7.


The new core21 pulls more than 160 W @ 1490 MHz on our bigger models.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 16, 2016)

Milestones 
Darthbaggins passed 3,500,000 
hertz9753 passed 100,000,000 
Ithanul passed 3,000,000 

Congratz guys and a huge CONGRATZ to hertz

Pie


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 16, 2016)

Pulled 1.4mil with one card not folding at home and the other probably still folding on OCN.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 16, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Pulled 1.4mil with one card not folding at home and the other probably still folding on OCN.


Cannot wait to see your full potential!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 16, 2016)

I thought 1.2 was my full potential. That was with everybody folding.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 16, 2016)

Good lord.  Must of been one heck of a WU.

Then again, one of my old Titans just nabbed a core 21 project 9211 that has 253k PPD.  Have not seen numbers like that on that old bugger in a long time.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> @thebluebumblebee @BUCK NASTY  I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 - the mini - to fit in my little ITX case.
> 
> I should get it tomorrow.  Can't wait.




I don't think you'll be disappointed, I know I love my 970 Strix


----------



## flmatter (Jan 17, 2016)

So how has the R9 390 been doing with folding?  Thx


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 17, 2016)

@BUCK NASTY I just got the ASUS GTX 270 Mini installed in my Kabini PC.  Getting 180,000 PPD on a core 18. 

It's always a balancing act with that PC.  The Kabini is so weak, and my box (Cooler Master Elite 110) has such poor air flow that I don't dare overclock it.  The GTX 970 is actually running cooler than the 960 I had in their before.  I had to turn up the fan on the 960 to keep it below 70F, but not too much because it would cook the hard disk.  The 970 is holding steady at 64F at totally stock settings.  The real proof will come with a core 21.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2016)

The


NastyHabits said:


> @BUCK NASTY I just got the ASUS GTX 270 Mini installed in my Kabini PC.  Getting 180,000 PPD on a core 18.
> 
> It's always a balancing act with that PC.  The Kabini is so weak, and my box (Cooler Master Elite 110) has such poor air flow that I don't dare overclock it.  The GTX 970 is actually running cooler than the 960 I had in their before.  I had to turn up the fan on the 960 to keep it below 70F, but not too much because it would cook the hard disk.  The 970 is holding steady at 64F at totally stock settings.  The real proof will come with a core 21.


The 970 Strix has two different temperatures that control fan speed. The GPU chip is allowed to go to 65 *C* and the WRM to 90 C (my bios version). The core_21 puts big stress on VRM. The different between an average core_18 and a bad core_21 is 60 W.........
GPU-Z will not tell you the VRM temp but HWinfo will.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 17, 2016)

@mstenholm Thanks for the information.  I've installed HWinfo and it is telling me what I suspect is my problem.  I think one of the SATA ports is dying. No hardware errors on the the HD, but I get file opening errors that result in a restart.  It happened again on a core 18 not during a core 21, so I don't think it's the PSU.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 20, 2016)

The TPU folding team made a pass today.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 20, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> The TPU folding team made a pass today.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


​


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2016)

I feel like I helped a little with that lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 20, 2016)

Just a little lol, I'll be back to fold for TPU this evening (OCN is doing their monthly FoldaThon so as an Editor I have to participate)


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 23, 2016)

Seems reddit got a folding team roaring up the rear.  I think I need to fire and tune in the second 980Ti.    Lets see if I can rock both at 1545MHz on the core.

Definitly need to get a 2nd UPS.  Two 980Tis OCed and a 960 OCed with two rigs drawing right over 900Watts out of the poor thing.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 24, 2016)

well just added more folding powah!! only a HD7750 but hey it helps:


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 24, 2016)

When is the end of day for Free-DC stats?  The last time I checked everything was there. 






It had the proper stats after the 6pm US CST update but it it is gone and everything is zeros.  Refreshing the page is how I got the pie chart a couple minutes ago.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 25, 2016)

When is the last update for the day on Free-DC?

TPU had big milestone yesterday. 

Some of remember me and msgclb.  Ithanul is a girl and Darth is...


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 25, 2016)

Depending how the FFW go.  I may finally show a pic of myself.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 25, 2016)

Last update is just before 10 PM Mountain Time. Sorry I havent been staying up with it. Since my wife retired we have been spending time at the cabin and I havent been on top of folding updates at all. Looks like a problem at home, my numbers are awful.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 26, 2016)

Milestones 
TechPowerup! passed 4,900,000,000 
Darthbaggins passed 5,000,000 
hertz9753 passed 120,000,000 
Ithanul passed 8,500,000 
msgclb passed 95,000,000 
pp_mguire passed 50,000,000 
theonedub passed 16,000,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 27, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
Darthbaggins passed 5,500,000

Ithanul passed 9,000,000​


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 27, 2016)

I moved a rig yesterday and didn't notice that the power cord was not all the way in.  My feet got cold.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I moved a rig yesterday and didn't notice that the power cord was not all the way in.  My feet got cold.


That is the only down side of having a quiet system. I still remember my 4P HP. It belonged in a server center and not ½ a mile from any bedroom. I know if it was running or not even before I opened my front door. Now I have to use Teamviewer to check.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 30, 2016)

Milestones Today
Ithanul passes 11,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passes 150,000
pp_mguire passes 55,000,000
theonedub passes 17,000,000

Pie


----------



## msgclb (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 9, 2016)

Should be back to getting my pie from here on out


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2016)

msgclb said:


>


Doesn't count. It has not been posted on Free-DC yet .


----------



## msgclb (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh, but it does!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2016)

msgclb said:


> Oh, but it does!


Yes NOW .


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2016)

Way to go guys!


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 9, 2016)

I get some of my GPUs back over here.  Got to redo some stuff concerning a TC team over on OC.  Probably be this weekend when I can get my GPUs all straighten out.  Currently busy with a buttload of homework for computer classes I got to get done this week.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 10, 2016)

Milestones Today
Darthbaggins passes 7,000,000 
newtekie1 passes 140,000,000 

Arjai passed 9,000,000 
Darthbaggins passed 6,500,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 300,000 
msgclb passed 100,000,000 
skotosa passed 800,000 



Pie





​


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 10, 2016)

That can't be right.  It looks like I went full Elmo.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 10, 2016)

Holy crap!  I got pie?  No way.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

I was hoping I switched fast enough to get cherry for once


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I was hoping I switched fast enough to get cherry for once


Yes that was the chance. Between the new 980 Ti (Buck), Hertz and your boss our chances for cherry pie will be rare . Actually I got a piece during the switch but it vanished in the internet 1's and zeros being overwritten.  I know picture or it didn't happen. BUT I saw it


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

I was asking to get more M5000s in today and they started asking questions. Almost blew it. They were like why do you need so many graphics cards? I figured it was worth a shot since it's looking like I'm not getting the Z640s I was promised.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 12, 2016)

Milestones Today
adam99leit passes 17,000,000
Darthbaggins passes 7,500,000
ddel83 passes 1,000
hertz9753 passes 140,000,000
NastyHabits passes 65,000,000
pp_mguire passes 65,000,000
skotosa passes 850,000



Pie


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I was asking to get more M5000s in today and they started asking questions. Almost blew it. They were like why do you need so many graphics cards? I figured it was worth a shot since it's looking like I'm not getting the Z640s I was promised.


LOL, don't blow it man. We need your production to keep this team above 10 Mil per day. I think we can do 12 Mil PPD in the next 30 days.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, don't blow it man. We need your production to keep this team above 10 Mil per day. I think we can do 12 Mil PPD in the next 30 days.


I take that you are pretty happy with your new Ti but think that it might feel lonely being the only GM200 in the farm


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 12, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, don't blow it man. We need your production to keep this team above 10 Mil per day. I think we can do 12 Mil PPD in the next 30 days.


Oh I'm not gonna blow it, if worst comes to worst my boss would literally ask me to be honest why I need them then make up an excuse why I need them to back me up. His dad is battling cancer, so there's incentive. We're pretty close, if anybody didn't guess it. As it stands the M5000 and M4000 are just loners from HP, but since our rep up and left HP and we have a new one odds are they'll never ask for them back. My biggest issue at work is still power though. Each machine only has 2 6pin adapters which is why I've been asking for Quadros because I can put 2 in a machine. PPD is essentially lower, but the more cards the higher I can produce given the circumstances. I thought about bringing my spare 1000W TT and trying to hide it in the network closet with the crunching Prodesk 600s but if any network dude went in there and saw a weird contraption they'd definitely start asking questions so I don't push it in that regard.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> I take that you are pretty happy with your new Ti but think that it might feel lonely being the only GM200 in the farm


I'm thinking another 980ti Hybrid and a few more 970's to fill out the mining rig(5x 970's total). Might even give @hertz9753 a run for his money.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't want to be that guy, but just want to ask how you justify spending a lot of money on top end cards dedicated to just folding.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 13, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but just want to ask how you justify spending a lot of money on top end cards dedicated to just folding.



We have an HA meeting every Tuesday night.  Instead of helping people quit, we enable them.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but just want to ask how you justify spending a lot of money on top end cards dedicated to just folding.


For starters, my Mother was taken by Cancer when she was 52 years old. I always promised myself that If I could do anything to help anyone who suffers, I would. I'd like to think we are making small strides everyday towards a cure. I am in a solo stage in my life(Divorced and kids are in their mid 20's) that has allowed me to pursue a very successful career. You could say Folding is my only Vice and is cheaper and less destructive than chemical addictions. Plus, I get to keep my job. 

BTW, these cards are nothing compared to the cost of the two 4P Opteron Rigs($5K+) that I built back in 2012 that I still have packed away in the garage.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 13, 2016)

Buck I remember the last time you got mad.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Buck I remember the last time you got mad.


That is one mad Buck! Love that song.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 13, 2016)

Top tier cards prices don't bother me.  I have drop more money on a monitor, dslr camera and lens, and art supplies.  Big canvases are not cheap and oil or good quality acrylic will make most balk at the idea of dropping the money for it.  Hell, my copic markers cost easily all together more than one of my 970s.

Or the cost of Farber-Castell color pencils, they make prismacolor pencils look cheap.

Here just 12 copics, and actually marked down atm.  Just to give you idea of the price some of the art supplies I have.  Peeps wonder why art drawings or paintings cost so much.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MRR3GU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 14, 2016)

So DC has been down.  Congrats to the folders with milestones.   I have a dog guarding the cherry pie so don't think about it...


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 14, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I have a dog guarding the cherry pie so don't think about it...



Your cherry pie is safe from me.  At least I got the little blue sliver.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 14, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> Your cherry pie is safe from me.  At least I got the little blue sliver.



I'm glad that you said that.  My dog would show you where the pie was just so she could get some.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol look how far down I went. It's so obvious these Titans do most of the work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I have a dog guarding the cherry pie


What pie?  I don't see a pie.  And why do you store your clean pie dish on the floor?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 15, 2016)

I can see the pie.  2 million at 6pm central time has me sweating. 

Clean dishes on the floor are something my dog is in charge of.  It's the first step in washing the dishes.  Why soak and rinse when you can have teeth and licking?


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 16, 2016)

Milestones Today
hertz9753 passes 150,000,000
Darthbaggins passed 8,000,000

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 16, 2016)

It seems like just like couple months ago I only had 50 million.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
TechPowerup! passed 5,100,000,000
Darthbaggins passed 8,500,000
Laughing_Beast passed 350,000
pp_mguire passed 70,000,000


Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 18, 2016)

I installed Flash on my main rig and TPU won't post videos using the media button.

I dance like Charlie Brown.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 19, 2016)

Milestones 
Solaris17 passed 4,500,000 

pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm coming for you @BUCK NASTY only 1.7 years.  You have to have fun when you are folding.










Charlie Brown and Vince Neil both do the chicken dance like me.  I saw it on the internet.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 19, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm coming for you @BUCK NASTY only 1.7 years. You have to have fun when you are folding.


Looks like I better put my foot on the Gas!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 20, 2016)

hopefully w/ my new job will come new hardware, wonder how much Big Pascal will cost @ dealer cost


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 20, 2016)

You will need to send that to me for testing, it's one of the MikecroCenter rules.  I have a copy of the rules some where but I can't find it right now.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 20, 2016)

Milestones 
Arjai passed 9,500,000
hertz9753 passed 160,000,000
Laughing_Beast passed 400,000
slackin passed 9,000,000​


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 20, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> You will need to send that to me for testing, it's one of the MikecroCenter rules.  I have a copy of the rules some where but I can't find it right now.


I'll see what I can do lol, at least this store carries/shows off a majority of their GPU inventory


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 20, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I'll see what I can do lol, at least this store carries/shows off a majority of their GPU inventory


Want haz Pascal asap.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> *Mike*croCenter rules


LOL. Congrat's on the business acquisition.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks, and looks like the access point I like to use is back up and running :  hooked my AC1900 router to the main rig's ether net and am broadcasting the hotspot throughout my house w/out having to log every rig into Xfinity's hotspot


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 23, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
Darthbaggins passed 9,000,000


pie





 


​


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 24, 2016)

What we did today


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 24, 2016)

Always creeping up the top 20 board lol, should be jumping a bit more since the rigs are finally back on a dependable connection for now until it drops out again - seems to do it once a month.  Also just fired up the NaCL client on my mom's laptop so it's lil i5 can put in some work


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 25, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Always creeping up the top 20 board lol, should be jumping a bit more since the rigs are finally back on a dependable connection for now until it drops out again - seems to do it once a month.  Also just fired up the NaCL client on my mom's laptop so it's lil i5 can put in some work



And I'll be slipping down the list for a few days.  I got too "happy", folded on two PC's for a bit and bumped up against the next power company billing level.  (Something about getting even a little slice of pie gets to me .)  I have to shut down 'til the end of my billing period .  It won't be long.  I'll be back.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 25, 2016)

Milestones 
pp_mguire passed 80,000,000
slackin passed 9,500,000

Pie





 


​


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 27, 2016)

Working to get my slice of pie back


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm just happily surprised that I still get pie considering that I have been away from my home for more than one month. OK I lost Teamviewer on one rig and one WGC laptop has stopped reporting but the three folding rigs are still hanging in. I suspect that this post will trigger a total melt down


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2016)

Are there "best" drivers for a Titan Black and folding?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 28, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Are there "best" drivers for a Titan Black and folding?



Not really, you should be fine with the newer drivers.  I still run 358.xx on my Maxwells and the Kepler GPU's that have to run older drivers are the GTX 770 and below.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 29, 2016)

Milestones 
TechPowerup! passed 5,200,000,000
Darthbaggins passed 10,000,000
msgclb passed 110,000,000

What we did today so far


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
agent00skid passed 95,000,000 
Arjai passed 10,000,000 
AthlonX2 passed 1,400,000 
hertz9753 passed 180,000,000 
pp_mguire passed 85,000,000 
Solaris17 passed 5,000,000


Pie





 


​


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 1, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 3, 2016)

Milestones 
AthlonX2 passed 1,500,000
Laughing_Beast passed 500,000 
MStenholm passed 400,000,000 
pp_mguire passed 90,000,000 

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 3, 2016)

I cut back a little bit but I still have a couple of GTX 980's, a 970 and a 960 still folding.  Somebody needs to take the cherry pie away from me.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 3, 2016)

Im down a 290x so wont be me. Looking for a good deal for another card.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Mar 3, 2016)

Right now I have my 960 rocking for TPU! still need to get the 4790k underwater again before I push it to 4.8+ and hit the go button


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I cut back a little bit but I still have a couple of GTX 980's, a 970 and a 960 still folding.  Somebody needs to take the cherry pie away from me.


The one guy that could take it seems to have lost internet connection


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 4, 2016)

Milestones
AthlonX2 passed 1,600,000 
Makedeluxe passed 10,000 
slackin passed 10,000,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 5, 2016)

Milestones 
mx500torid passed 600,000,000 Yay Me!!!
Solaris17 passed 5,500,000 
theoneandonlymrk passed 45,000,000 

Pie


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 5, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> mx500torid passed 600,000,000 Yay Me!!!
> Solaris17 passed 5,500,000
> theoneandonlymrk passed 45,000,000
> ...


Nice work guys


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 5, 2016)

Congrats guys!  @mx500torid that is huge milestone.

It is good to see some of the old folding names coming back.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 7, 2016)

Got a piece of that cherry and I'm down one card.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 9, 2016)

Milestones 
pp_mguire passed 95,000,000 


Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm the best blueberry pie eater.  If it was taco's I would be #1.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 10, 2016)

Gonna lose cherry again. Titan X #2 is going home today.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 11, 2016)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 5,300,000,000
newtekie1 passes 160,000,000
pp_mguire passes 100,000,000
Solaris17 passed 6,000,000

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 11, 2016)

I need to buy some whipped cream.  That lime pie is bitter.

Congrats guys on your milestones.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 12, 2016)

Haha damn I dipped to blue. I guess I need to bring the M4000 back just to try and regain some ground. I've got most of my cards at home now, so all that's folding at work is the M5000 and the third Titan X.


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 12, 2016)

I be back to folding on here.  Just need to take a dremel to a case and get some fittings for the big move for my folder rig.  Then for giggles fire up both Tis on full power for a short bit.  

....Though, nvidia and AMD need to get those new GPUs out.  I'm getting bored...been getting funky ideas with taking soldering iron or liquid metal tim to some cards.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 12, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I be back to folding on here.  Just need to take a dremel to a case and get some fittings for the big move for my folder rig.  Then for giggles fire up both Tis on full power for a short bit.
> 
> ....Though, nvidia and AMD need to get those new GPUs out.  I'm getting bored...been getting funky ideas with taking soldering iron or liquid metal tim to some cards.


I pencil modded my Titans for a little more performance while putting them under water. Don't think it'll be enough until Pascal.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I be back to folding on here.  Just need to take a dremel to a case and get some fittings for the big move for my folder rig.  Then for giggles fire up both Tis on full power for a short bit.
> 
> ....Though, nvidia and AMD need to get those new GPUs out.  I'm getting bored...been getting funky ideas with taking soldering iron or liquid metal tim to some cards.



That is so you.  Don't tell me it won't work just get me some tools!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 12, 2016)

Milestones Today
briar7 passes 20,000,000 
pp_mguire passes 100,000,000 

Pie


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 12, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> That is so you.  Don't tell me it won't work just get me some tools!


Hehe, yeah.  I think you seen pics of what I did to my Haf X.  Still need to get around and take it a part to finish modding it to smack the 915F to its bottom.  Be nice to have two extra 360 rads in my loop.

On good note, performance pc having st patty day sale.  So at least that will help when I go buy the fittings and XT1 clear.  At least the shipping I hope.

My next set of power tools I aim to get will be a scroll saw and a nice meter saw.  Already have dremel, drill, jigsaw, and rotor (need bits though for rotor).  Got me a nice little saw for tubing now.  Should make cutting acrylic tube a breeze.

Pics for giggles.
What the Haf X use to look like.  Plus, that was my first intel build.  Though, I went through about 3-4 GPUs on it.


Spoiler









Now pic of my first build....yes, laugh at it.  I did not know any better back then.  
I still have that mobo, cpu, and psu.


Spoiler









This what happens when I get power tools in my hands.


Spoiler


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 22, 2016)

No moar pie?

If I remembered how to do it, I'd be willing to help out with that.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 23, 2016)

Milestones
BirdoSwaggins passed 10,000
jellyrole passed 11,000,000
Laughing_Beast passed 700,000
BirdoSwaggins passes 25,000
Solaris17 passes 7,000,000

Pie



​


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 23, 2016)

But I have over 200 million points now.  I am taking a break and will be back on Wednesday.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nobody is here to stop me from a double post...  It is a belly bump.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 25, 2016)

Milestones Today
BirdoSwaggins passes 250,000
jellyrole passes 12,000,000

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 26, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
BirdoSwaggins passed 300,000
jellyrole passed 12,000,000
Laughing_Beast passed 750,000
NastyHabits passed 70,000,000
newtekie1 passed 170,000,000

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 26, 2016)

I would have cherry but one of my GTX 980's went down on me and everything turned into 2D.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 27, 2016)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 5,400,000,000
BirdoSwaggins passes 400,000
Laughing_Beast passes 800,000
NastyHabits passes 70,000,000
newtekie1 passes 170,000,000

Pie






 


​


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 30, 2016)

Milestones Today
BirdoSwaggins passes 750,000
jellyrole passes 13,000,000
Laughing_Beast passes 850,000
msgclb passes 120,000,000
Solaris17 passes 7,500,000

Pie


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 30, 2016)

Been a crazy week. Doesn't surprise me my #s went way down. 2 Titans are permanently back in my machine until after Quakecon (or GP104). I'm working on getting a replacement because until then one of my crunching/VR machines is a sitting duck.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 31, 2016)

Milestones Today
BirdoSwaggins passes 850,000
pp_mguire passes 110,000,000

Pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 31, 2016)

I had some heat issues.  The window was closed...  When it gets down to the 30's at night and over 60 in during the day it's easy to forget.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 1, 2016)

Milestones Today
RandomAxe passes 100

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 2, 2016)

Milestones Today
BirdoSwaggins passes 1,000,000
jellyrole passes 15,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passes 900,000
pp_mguire passes 110,000,000 
RandomAxe passes 40,000
theoneandonlymrk passes 50,000,000 

Pie  





 


​


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 5, 2016)

Milestones 
agent00skid passed 100,000,000 
BirdoSwaggins passed 2,000,000
jellyrole passed 16,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 1,000,000
RandomAxe passed 80,000 
slackin passed 12,000,000​


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Apr 5, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> 
> Laughing_Beast passed 1,000,000​



YAY! 
Such huge difference with my new GPU (GeForce 960). So happy I won it. That giveaway was determined by random numbers generator based on atmospheric noise so let me use this opportunity to thank heavens once again!






Now I only need to win several 980ti or such to catch up to you guys!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2016)

Since I took the CIO position iv been secretly going from store to store installing f@h on the bench machines. shhhhhhh


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 6, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Since I took the CIO position iv been secretly going from store to store installing f@h on the bench machines. shhhhhhh



Did you use a different passkey and username?  Just wondering because a passkey can be traced to an email account.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 6, 2016)

Milestones 


Laughing_Beast passed 1,100,000
Overclocker_2001 passed 1,500,000

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 8, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
Solaris17 passed 8,500,000 
Tenacioussteve passed 80,000 

I missed Pie.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 8, 2016)

Milestones 
jellyrole passed 17,000,000 
Laughing_Beast passed 1,200,000


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 9, 2016)

Milestone
Tenacioussteve passes 100,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 10, 2016)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 5,500,000,000 Congratz guys 
BirdoSwaggins passes 2,500,000
jellyrole passes 18,000,000
Solaris17 passes 9,000,000

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2016)

Milestones Today
BlackSun59 passes 4,000  and WELCOME!!
Tenacioussteve passes 150,000 
ThePutzer passes 50,000,000 

Pie


----------



## slackin (Apr 12, 2016)

Actually had to come here to check if my machine was still folding, lol. Between moving, work and 2 kids I haven't sat down at my desktop in quite a while. See I just passed a milestone recently, so much still be chugging away!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 12, 2016)

Milestones Today
BlackSun59 passes 9,000 

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 13, 2016)

Milestones
BlackSun59 passed 10,000 
DarkSkyline16 passed 300,000
james888 passed 25,000,000 
jellyrole passed 19,000,000 
Solaris17 passed 9,500,000 

Pie


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'll pass 10m next im not scared.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2016)

No stones today

Pie


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 16, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Milestones
> *BlackSun59 passed 10,000*
> DarkSkyline16 passed 300,000
> james888 passed 25,000,000
> ...


Yup. And when Amazon delivers my FX-8300 next week, I'm _really_ gonna kick me some ass.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Welp, that sure didn't go as planned.
I dropped an FX-8300 in my board and... boom. Prime95 floating point errors within 5 minutes, and two 0x124 BSODs in 12 hours with F@H.
It ain't a cooling issue, not with 24°c Thermal Margin with all cores at 100%, according to AMDOverdrive.
Seems the FX Bulldozers have a floating point error that a BIOS update supposedly fixes. No updates for my board.
https://scalibq.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/amd-bulldozer-can-it-get-even-worse/

So... no upgrade for me.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2016)

BlackSun59 said:


> Welp, that sure didn't go as planned.
> I dropped an FX-8300 in my board and... boom. Prime95 floating point errors within 5 minutes, and two 0x124 BSODs in 12 hours with F@H.
> It ain't a cooling issue, not with 24°c Thermal Margin with all cores at 100%, according to AMDOverdrive.
> Seems the FX Bulldozers have a floating point error that a BIOS update supposedly fixes. No updates for my board.
> So... no upgrade for me.


Check in with @ThE_MaD_ShOt on a proper FX capable mATX board, he runs a couple of them with no issues afaik.

One of us can likely hook you up with something useful if you're interested


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 20, 2016)

BlackSun59 said:


> Welp, that sure didn't go as planned.
> I dropped an FX-8300 in my board and... boom. Prime95 floating point errors within 5 minutes, and two 0x124 BSODs in 12 hours with F@H.
> It ain't a cooling issue, not with 24°c Thermal Margin with all cores at 100%, according to AMDOverdrive.
> Seems the FX Bulldozers have a floating point error that a BIOS update supposedly fixes. No updates for my board.
> ...


What rev board are you running? I am running 2 of the rev 5 boards with fx 8350's and no issues what so ever.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 20, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What rev board are you running? I am running 2 of the rev 5 boards with fx 8350's and no issues what so ever.



And mine is a rev 6. Haven't encountered any issues with my 8320E here.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 20, 2016)

Milestones Today
pp_mguire passes 120,000,000 
Arjai passed 13,000,000 
BlackSun59 passed 40,000 
Makedeluxe passed 25,000 

Pie


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 20, 2016)

Aw yiss, back in that green.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 20, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Aw yiss, back in that green.


Yes I'm down to 1 GPU. I promised that I would do better mouth by mouth sometime last year and I have kept that. April is well covered (+70 %) so now is time for some electricity saving.


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 20, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Yes I'm down to 1 GPU. I promised that I would do better mouth by mouth sometime last year and I have kept that. April is well covered (+70 %) so now is time for some electricity saving.


Yea I went down big time in both folding and crunching. Took a Titan back to put back in my home rig, Quadro M4000 was being borrowed, K5200 died, been a rough couple of months. Had 3 crunching machines down.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 20, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea I went down big time in both folding and crunching. Took a Titan back to put back in my home rig, Quadro M4000 was being borrowed, K5200 died, been a rough couple of months. Had 3 crunching machines down.



Damn bro, that sucks having so many issues.


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 20, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Damn bro, that sucks having so many issues.


Hey man, it happens lol.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 21, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday


Makedeluxe passed 30,000 
NastyHabits passed 75,000,000 

Solaris17 passed 11,000,000 

Pie


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 22, 2016)

I accidentally forgot to restart folding yesterday so I should be getting some points on the board later today.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 22, 2016)

Can't get the hang of multi-quotes here yet, Sorry.
I'm running version 4.1 of my board; I got it in 2013. I brought the X4 640 over from a previous ASRock build.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4305&dl=#ov
The CPU support page at Gigabyte says my 4.1 board is qualified for the FX-8300 since BIOS version F3, and I have F4, the latest.
I have read reports in the past that my board does not like 125W CPUs, so I wanted to stick with 95W.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4305#manual
At this point in time, money-wise, my budget would allow a CPU or a board, but not both. 
When I do get the funds for a new mobo/CPU/RAM combo, I'll look into my options.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 22, 2016)

Milestones Yesterday
BirdoSwaggins passed 3,500,000 
BlackSun59 passed 50,000 

Pie


----------



## Vicious2500 (Apr 23, 2016)

I missed my 28 mil points cert


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 24, 2016)

Milestones 
BlackSun59 passed 60,000

Pie


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 24, 2016)

@Vicious2500 Do you fold under a different name?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> @Vicious2500 Do you fold under a different name?


Isn't it mtillman2500?
Folding Pie and Milestones!!


----------



## Vicious2500 (Apr 24, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> @Vicious2500 Do you fold under a different name?



I fold under mtillman2500.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Isn't it mtillman2500?
> Folding Pie and Milestones!!



Sure is!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 24, 2016)

You are close to 30 million now maybe that one will show. Free DC is kinda screwey and sometimes hard to get on at the right time for milestones, and the fact I was on vacation that wife surprised me with. Since Im retired I have a lot more things going on involving travel so if someone wants to post milestones Im all for it. Im just not as involved in it as I used to be. I have ask before for someone to step in but no takers so I try to keep up but its no way close to perfect.  I apologize your milestone was missed.


----------



## Vicious2500 (Apr 24, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> You are close to 30 million now maybe that one will show. Free DC is kinda screwey and sometimes hard to get on at the right time for milestones, and the fact I was on vacation that wife surprised me with. Since Im retired I have a lot more things going on involving travel so if someone wants to post milestones Im all for it. Im just not as involved in it as I used to be. I have ask before for someone to step in but no takers so I try to keep up but its no way close to perfect.  I apologize your milestone was missed.



It's alright I normally grab them from the TPU folding page but missed it. I should be folding more just happy I can fold at all.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2016)

* 04/24/2016*


Milestones

@BlackSun59 passes _60,000 _



Pie


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2016)

* 04/25/2016*


*Milestones*

No Stones tonight, but then again Free-DC is a little wonky 



*Pie*

(Big Thanks to @Norton for helping me out the a little Pie format action  )


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

*04/26/2016*


*Milestones*

@Solaris17 passes _12,000,000 _  



*Pie*







(Big Thanks to @Norton again  )


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2016)

*04/27/2016*


*Milestones*

@BirdoSwaggins passes _4,000,000_   
TechPowerUp! passes *5,6*_*00,000,000* _     



*Pie*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2016)

*04/28/2016*


*Milestones*

@DarthBaggins passes _11,000,000 _  




*Pie
*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2016)

*04/29/2016*


(with Free-DC not working properly this evening, had to fetch these figures the old hard way...) 
(Free-DC finally updated ) 


*Milestones
*
@kevinphysx passes _200_ 
@manofthem passes _30,000,000 _    
@mtillman2500 passes _30,000,000 _    
@theoneandonlymrk passes _55,000,000_       



Spoiler: For the Twin Stoners














*Pie




*


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2016)

*04/30/2016*


(not quite perfect since Free-DC wasn't playing nicely tonight, but it's something) 

*Milestones
*
@kevinphysx passes _9,000_ 






*Pie




*


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2016)

*05/01/2016*



*Milestones
*
@Overclocker_2001 passes _1,600,000_  




*Pie*









As a small caveat... it seems Free-DC has been updating very late recently. if that happens after I post, I'll be sure to catch up and add in any stones missed


----------



## flmatter (May 2, 2016)

Well it looks like I have a week of working 4-midnight and midnight-8 this so I will fire up some folding


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2016)

*05/02/2016*



*Milestones

*
@Laughing_Beast passes _1,300,000_  
@msgclb passes _130,000,000_        




*Pie

*


----------



## DarthBaggins (May 3, 2016)

Still folding away on the Lil HTPC of OverKill for you guys


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

*05/03/2016*



*Milestones

*
Looks like no Stones this evening 




*Pie*


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2016)

*05/04/2016*







*Milestones

*
@birdoswaggins passes _4,500,000 _  
@Solaris17 passes _13,000,000 _   




*Pie






*


----------



## flmatter (May 5, 2016)

Mmmm pie...


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

*05/05/2016*



*Milestones

*
...pending further info



*Pie*


...pending further info.  Meanwhile...


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2016)

That is hardly "fair" to use average. Both hertz and pp beat me in daily production these days.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> That is hardly "fair" to use average. Both hertz and pp beat me in daily production these days.



Aye, I see... my bad. I'm very open to suggestions and advice. What do you suggest when Free-DC is not working correctly?  I guess I could wait instead...

Any constructive criticism is appreciated. Still getting hang of these folding updates 


Edit: I think I'll just wait before posting til Free-DC updates, and if it's a little late, that should be ok too.  Now I see what I was looking at with the daily avg from the other site and how that doesn't reflect appropriately.


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2016)

*05/06/2016*



*Milestones* (between today and yesterday)


@flmatter passes _15,000,000 _ 
@jellyrole passes _25,000,000 _ 
@PP Mguire passes _130,000,000 _     



*Double Pies*














And for the Twin Pies...



Spoiler: Twins...


----------



## flmatter (May 7, 2016)

sorry I heard pie and had to elbow my way in for some, yummm


----------



## PP Mguire (May 7, 2016)

I think in July the lab should have 2 1080s. So uh, lets hope that happens to see how Pascal folds lol.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 8, 2016)

I think there's a GTX 1070 in my future.  Most definitely!


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> I think there's a GTX 1070 in my future.  Most definitely!



I think that's a fabulous idea. I'm hoping to get one too shortly after launch; I'd really like that 1080 but the price is too steep


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2016)

*05/08/2016*



*Milestones* (between today and yesterday, should be pretty close)


@Overclocker_2001 passes _1,700,000 _
@Solaris17 passes _14,000,000 _ 




*Double Pie




*








Twin pies?  You know what that means... 



Spoiler


----------



## flmatter (May 9, 2016)

I screwed up... I paused folding to finish a game and forgot to restart it oops...  folding re-engaged


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

*05/09/2016*



*Milestones*


@Laughing_Beast passes _1,400,000 _
@birdoswaggins passes 5_,000,000 _




*Pie* 
(Free-DC numbers kind of look like a combo for the last 2 days, but we'll take it!  )


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2016)

*05/10/2016*



*Milestones*


@flmatter passes _16,000,000 _ 




*Pie




*


----------



## flmatter (May 11, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2016)

*05/11/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*  (Free-DC seemed incomplete so I took pie from here)


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2016)

*05/12/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*


----------



## flmatter (May 14, 2016)

hmmmm friday the 13th..... was it a lucky day for us or not?


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2016)

*05/13/2016*



*Milestones*


@RandomAxe passes _90,000_ 
@Solaris17 passes _15,000,000_  
@manofthem passes _35,000,000 _ 
@NastyHabits passes _80,000,000_    




*Pie*


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2016)

flmatter said:


> hmmmm friday the 13th..... was it a lucky day for us or not?


Lucky, well I don't know if you can call it luck but we overtook OcUK in the ranking.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 14, 2016)

Thanks @manofthem for posting my milestone.  I also just went up to 15th all time TPU folder, although you will pass me before I pass the next person on the list.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2016)

*05/14/2016*



*Milestones*


@flmatter passes _17,000,000_  

TechPowerUp! passes _5,700,000,000_       




*Pie




*


----------



## flmatter (May 15, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2016)

*05/15/2016*



*Milestones*


Nothing to report tonight; hopefully Free-DC will work better tomorrow 





*Pie
*


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2016)

*05/16/2016*



*Milestones*


@birdoswaggins passes _5,500,000_  
@DarthBaggins passes _12,000,000_  





*Pie




*


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2016)

*05/17/2016*



*Milestones*


@Solaris17 passes _16,000,000_  





*Pie
*


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2016)

*05/18/2016*



*Milestones*


... we shall til tomorrow 





*Pie
*





Great work pie eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

*05/19/2016*



*Milestones*

@hertz9753 passes _250,000,000 _      





*Pie




*

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## NastyHabits (May 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @hertz9753 passes _250,000,000 _


Well done!


----------



## mx500torid (May 20, 2016)

@hertz9753


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2016)

*05/20/2016*



*Milestones*

@flmatter passes. _17,000,000_  
@agent00skid passes _110,000,000_       
@PP Mguire passes _140,000,000 _      
@BUCK NASTY passes _900,000,000_         









*Pie
*





Great work pie eaters!


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2016)

That's a nice collection of millstones. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 21, 2016)

Wow!  So many Zeros.  I love it!  Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2016)

*05/21/2016*



*Milestones*

@Laughing_Beast passes_ 1,500,000_  
@birdoswaggins passes _6,000,000_  



*Pie
*





Great work pie eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

*05/23/2016*



*Milestones*

@Solaris17 passes_ 17,00,000_  
@jellyrole passes _30,000,000_   



*Pie
*











And a set of twins for our Twin Pies tonight 



Spoiler












Great work pie eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2016)

*05/24/2016*



*Milestones
*

...nothing tonight 




*Pie

*






Great work pie eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

*05/25/16 - 05/26/2016*



*Milestones
*

@theoneandonlymrk passed 60,000,000      




*Pie* (sorry all, I missed yesterday's pie  )








Great work by our Stoner and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2016)

gah 2 of my cards were offline!


----------



## PP Mguire (May 27, 2016)

My points are gonna drop like a rock until next week. The whole plant is being shut down for the holiday weekend which includes power.


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2016)

*05/27/2016*



*Milestones
*

@birdoswaggins passes _6,500,000_ 
@Solaris17 passes _18,000,000_  
@flmatter passes _19,000,000 _ 
@msgclb passes _140,000,000 _     




*Pie*








Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2016)

*05/29/2016*



*Milestones
*

@............




*Pie*








Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2016)

*05/30/2016*



*Mega-Milestone
*

Techpowerup! passes _5,800,000,000 _        



Spoiler














*Pie*








Congrats to our Team and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2016)

*06/01/2016*



*Milestones
*

@Solaris17 passes _19,000,000 _ 
@flmatter passes 20,000,000  
@manofthem passes _40,000,000 _  




*Pie* (collective from a few days)








Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

*06/02/2016*



*Milestones
*


@johnerz passes _35,000,000 _  




*Pie*









Congrats to our Stoner and Pie Eaters! 



And look at that, @manofthem and @johnerz are Pie Twins  



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2016)

*06/03 - 06/05/2016*



*Milestones*


@Solaris17 passes _20,000,000 _  




*Pie*


















Congrats to our Stoner and Pie Eaters! 



And sorry I've been slacking, been feeling pretty bad the last few days


----------



## flmatter (Jun 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> sorry I've been slacking


  yeah me too on weekends now I game no fold, sorry guys for dropping ball.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2016)

flmatter said:


> yeah me too on weekends now I game no fold, sorry guys for dropping ball.



That's understandable, we can't fault that. Don't beat yourself up, you're still grabbing pie quite regularly! 

Thankfully my folder isn't my gamer so it works out OK...that is, on the rare occasion I get to strike up a game.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 6, 2016)

woot 20 mil! can I buy 25?!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2016)

*06/06/2016*



*Milestones*


Nothing new tonight 




*Pie*







Congrats to our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 8, 2016)

*06/07/2016*



*Milestones*


@NastyHabits passes _85,000,000_     
@Jstn7477 passes _600,000,000  _      







*Pie
*







Congrats to our Massive Stoners and our Pie Eaters! 




@Jstn7477 was driving this tonight before he unloaded that stone...!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *06/07/2016*
> 
> *Milestones*
> 
> ...



While I'm proud of my Milestone - 600,000,00 is an awesome number.  Congratulations and many thanks to @Jstn7477.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2016)

*06/08/2016*



*Milestones*


@ThePutzer passes _55,000,000_     
@PP Mguire passes _150,000,000  _     







*Pie
*








Congrats to our Stoners and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2016)

*06/09/2016*



*Milestones*



Nothing new on Free-DC 




*Pie
*







Congrats to our Pie Eaters! [/QUOTE]


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

*06/10/2016*



*Milestones*



Nothing new on Free-DC 




*Pie
*







Congrats to our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2016)

*06/11/2016*



*Milestones*



@m0nt3 passes 200 




*Pie

*






Congrats to our Stoner and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2016)

*06/12/2016*



*Milestones*



@m0nt3 passes _3,000_ 
@manofthem passes _45,000,000 _  



*Pie

*






Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @manofthem passes _45,000,000 _


HEY!


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice job @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2016)

*06/13/2016*



*Milestones*



@m0nt3 passes _5,000_ 
@adam99leit passes _19,000,000 _ 



*Pie*








Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2016)

*06/14/2016*


*Milestones*


@m0nt3 passes 8_,000_ 

*TechPowerUp* passes _5,900,000,000 _        








Spoiler














*Pie*








Congrats to our Team, our Stoner, and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jun 15, 2016)

So they were working on the AC in our part of the building so I had everything off for basically a week. It's not perfect but I'm able to keep the machines on during the hot days again. Boss is on vacation but the email has been sent to those in power about the Pascal cards. *rubs hands* we'll see.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2016)

*06/15/2016*


*Milestones*


@m0nt3 passes 10_,000_ 




*Pie
*








Congrats to our Stoner, and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have been unsuccessful in getting my GPU to fold at least with the opensource radeon drivers. CPU's do not seem to do too much.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 16, 2016)

Have you tried running it in a Vm?, no expert on linux so my best idea sorry.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 17, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Have you tried running it in a Vm?, no expert on linux so my best idea sorry.



I could with VGA passthrough, but that requires two video cards. AMD linux drivers are in a limbo state, where fglrx is deprecated and AMDGPU Pro is still in development.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2016)

*06/16/2016*



*Milestones*



.... 




*Pie
*








Congrats to our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 17, 2016)

I thought I was subscribed to this thread.  The pie chart looks great!

It has been getting hot up here and on those days I turn off the rig with a GTX 970, 960 and 950 but I keep one running with a GTX 980 and 960.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I thought I was subscribed to this thread. The pie chart looks great!



I thank you! I owe it to @Norton since he shared the format that he uses for the WCG Pie. 

There are some nights that I just snag the Free-DC Pie pic, and that's when there's a late update and I'm already in bed and too tired to crawl back to the pc. 



hertz9753 said:


> It has been getting hot up here and on those days I turn off the rig with a GTX 970, 960 and 950 but I keep one running with a GTX 980 and 960.



We can relate to the heat!  but wow you're often leading the pie charts so you're doing a whole lot right and awesome!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2016)

*06/17/2016*



*Milestones*



@msgclb passes _150,000,000_        











*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Massive Stoner and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 18, 2016)

Saturday will be a special day for me.  I will flip the odometer to 1 billion combined points and I want cookies.

I think I counted the numbers right after 999, their was six of them.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2016)

*06/18/2016*



*Milestones*



@johnerz passes _40,000,000_    
@theoneandonlymrk passes _65,000,000_      




*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Stoners and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 19, 2016)

Shirley not let me check ,no its 65 mill my friend, I damn near spat a biscuit then.
Cheers though


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Shirley not let me check ,no its 65 mill my friend, I damn near spat a biscuit then.
> Cheers though



So sorry  I was pretty exhausted last night and apparently my eyes were blurry. My bad, fixed it. It's just a matter of time before it happens though.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So sorry  I was pretty exhausted last night and apparently my eyes were blurry. My bad, fixed it. It's just a matter of time before it happens though.


That's ok mate i thought I'd got a massive points boost for a moment.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2016)

*06/19 - 06/21/2016*



*Milestones*



@m0nt3 passes _20,000 + 25,000_ 
@Laughing_Beast passes _1,600,000 _ 
@birdoswaggins passes _7,000,000_  




*Pie
*


















Congrats to Our Stoners and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jun 22, 2016)

Lol what happened to everybody? I'm on top with only 2 cards folding.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2016)

*06/22/2016*



*Milestones*






*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 23, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol what happened to everybody? I'm on top with only 2 cards folding.



Most of us are Summer Time Girls when it get hot.  It's an old Y&T song... 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mikes-music-club.218842/page-47#post-3477344


----------



## flmatter (Jun 23, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> when it get hot


  it gets hot in Bismarck, ND?


----------



## Bow (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 24, 2016)

flmatter said:


> it gets hot in Bismarck, ND?



We have the same two seasons as you.  Winter and summer.  It does get over 100F here though.

It is also good to see Bow still doesn't have a keyboard.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2016)

*06/23/2016*



*Milestones*






*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2016)

*06/24/2016*



*Milestones*


@PP Mguire passes _160,000,000 _     











*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 25, 2016)

I got kind of hot here today but the humidity is only 60% right now.  ND is cold in the winter but in the summer the temps swing like Tarzan.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...e-city-46.810,-100.780?iso=US&day=1&ocid=iehp


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I got kind of hot here today but the humidity is only 60% right now.  ND is cold in the winter but in the summer the temps swing like Tarzan.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...e-city-46.810,-100.780?iso=US&day=1&ocid=iehp



What? It goes from a high of 94F one day to 78F the next? That's nuts


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 25, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberta_clipper

It's the Canadians.  We had 60 mph winds here two days ago and last summer I paid $4400 to have a big tree that was going to fall on the house taken down.  That was after 3 days of constant 50 to 70 mph winds.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberta_clipper
> 
> It's the Canadians.  We had 60 mph winds here two days ago and last summer I paid $4400 to have a big tree that was going to fall on the house taken down.  That was after 3 days of constant 50 to 70 mph winds.



We get those all of the time in the NE... really makes bad winter weather when they mix with a Nor'Easter just off the coast


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2016)

*06/25/2016*



*Milestones*


@Vicious2500/[SIZE=4]mtillman2500[/SIZE] passes _*35,000,000  *_  
@manofthem passes _*50,000,000* _  





*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2016)

*06/26/2016*



*Milestones*


Just repeats 




*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2016)

*06/27/2016*



*Milestones*


@Birdoswaggins passes _7,500,000 _
@flmatter passes _25,000,000 _ 



*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## flmatter (Jun 28, 2016)

Woohoo  25mil   small change to those above me    still a nice stone.

So is anyone else running a R9 390?  Trying to figure out some settings.  Should I reinstall f@h and leave the cpu slot in there or delete it out?  I am asking because because my #'s are like a shotgun pattern, all over the place. IDK if it is f@h or my card. Any info or guidiance is much appreciated. I am sure I will have to go thru all this again when AM4 and Vega is released.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 28, 2016)

flmatter said:


> Woohoo  25mil   small change to those above me    still a nice stone.
> 
> So is anyone else running a R9 390?  Trying to figure out some settings.  Should I reinstall f@h and leave the cpu slot in there or delete it out?  I am asking because because my #'s are like a shotgun pattern, all over the place. IDK if it is f@h or my card. Any info or guidiance is much appreciated. I am sure I will have to go thru all this again when AM4 and Vega is released.  Thanks in advance.



The faster you finish a WU the more you get for QRB or "quick return bonus".

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=611026


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2016)

flmatter said:


> Woohoo  25mil   small change to those above me    still a nice stone.
> 
> So is anyone else running a R9 390?  Trying to figure out some settings.  Should I reinstall f@h and leave the cpu slot in there or delete it out?  I am asking because because my #'s are like a shotgun pattern, all over the place. IDK if it is f@h or my card. Any info or guidiance is much appreciated. I am sure I will have to go thru all this again when AM4 and Vega is released.  Thanks in advance.



I'd say delete the CPU folding and crunch on it instead. The points for cpu folding seem so not worth it compared to the gpus; I think most would agree. Plus we'd love to have some more threads on the grid and on the team!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2016)

*06/28/2016*



*Milestones*


 



*Pie
*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2016)

*06/29/2016*



*Milestones*


@Laughing_Beast passes _1,700,000_ 



*Pie
*









Congrats to Our Stoner and to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 1, 2016)

*06/30/2016*



*Milestones*






*Pie
*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2016)

*07/04/2016*



*Milestones*


@birdoswaggins passes _8,000,000_ 
@flmatter passes _25,000,000_  
@NastyHabits passes _90,000,000_    


*TechPowerUp* passes _6,000,000,000_   










*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters! 


And sorry team for slacking with the updates for the past few days. I should be getting back on track.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2016)

*07/05/2016*



*Milestones*


Nothing today 




*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2016)

*07/06/2016*



*Milestones*


@PP Mguire passes _170,000,000_      




*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## flmatter (Jul 7, 2016)

So I think I finally have my system figured out and tweaked right finally. Long story short, I had poor ground connections that had me chasing my tail, fixed that only to find out the AMD Crimson fan control is not worth a crap( my card was hot to touch ), so I downloaded sapphire trixx and now with a load on my card(folding  lol) my fans are noisey and spin right up with temps. So hopefully no more frozen screens or weird pixelated screens. Changed a fan to blow on my card and have a aggressive fan curve on trixx. Let's see how the night and tomorrow go before I can finalize it fixed.    I just to fold on this machine thru the week and game on weekends..... is it that tough?


Edit.... well the night went well. No frozen/locked up pc      fan speeds and temp dropped over night  from 83% fan speed to 63% and temps from 72 to 56.  so another edit later this afternoon when I get home from work as a final update.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2016)

^good luck. I hope that it will last many WUs.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 7, 2016)

flmatter said:


> Woohoo  25mil   small change to those above me    still a nice stone.
> 
> So is anyone else running a R9 390?  Trying to figure out some settings.  Should I reinstall f@h and leave the cpu slot in there or delete it out?  I am asking because because my #'s are like a shotgun pattern, all over the place. IDK if it is f@h or my card. Any info or guidiance is much appreciated. I am sure I will have to go thru all this again when AM4 and Vega is released.  Thanks in advance.


i had a 390 until this week and was getting nice and regular250ppd out of it, recently 300ppd due to better system memory timings on my cpu oc but i used to leave it 2 cores free for it or it started throttleing back now and again, i folded on the other 6 cores though thats upto you, mine was a Msi 390 gaming i ran it 8 months or so at stock clocks and fan settings though my case cools well ,this might be your issue as the 390 downclocks quite a lot when hot , try forcing your fans higher via a manual fan curve profile, i mearly fixed it at 60% when i had this issue (i fitted 2x 120mm fan in my cases base to be fully rid of thermal issues while multi card folding(I cut the holes and everything woot)).
I can now report im eager for pie, and have bought some new guns, 2x RX480 which I will waterblock at some later point, these are gonna earn some points for me but i might have to spend this weekend benching and gamein just to check em out obviously.

@flmatter  wow i was late replyin there even if i was right lol sorry bro, nah i missed your am post is all but ill scroll down next time doh


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2016)

*07/07/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2016)

*07/10/2016*



*Milestones*


@birdoswaggins passes 8,500,000  
@msgclb passes _160,000,000_     









*Pie

*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2016)

*07/11/2016*



*Milestones*


(I'll throw this in since I missed it the other day on the 8th)

@manofthem passes 55,000,000    




*Pie

*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2016)

*07/12/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie

*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2016)

*07/13 - 7/14/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie

*












Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2016)

Here's another apology post...

Sorry Team for slacking lately. Crazy busy days and nights coupled with some funky Free-DC activity has made it nearly impossible for me to keep this thread up to date. My apologies 

If Free-DC catches up this evening, I'll grab tonight and last night, and then hope to keep it on track from there.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2016)

*7/18/2016*



*Milestones*

(catchup from 7/15)
@birdoswaggins passes _9,000,000_ 
@theoneandonlymrk passes _70,000,000_     




*Pie

*








Congrats to Our Stoners and to Our Pie Eaters! 



Catch up (ketchup) post


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2016)

*7/19/2016*



*Milestones*

...






*Pie*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2016)

*7/20/2016*



*Milestones*

...






*Pie*

Since Free-DC hasn't updated, I grabbed numbers from here 








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2016)

*7/21/2016*



*Milestones*

...






*Pie*










Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 23, 2016)

*7/22/2016*



*Milestones*


@Solaris17 passes _25,000,000 _  




*Pie*










Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2016)

*7/23/2016*



*Milestones*


@Overclocker_2001 passes _1,800,000_ 
@manofthem passes _60,000,000_    




*Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 24, 2016)

Awesome stone @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Jul 27, 2016)

*7/26/2016*



*Milestones*


...




*Pie*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters! 





To everyone, I apologize for slacking with the updates again.  I kind of feel like this...


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2016)

*7/28/2016*



*Milestones*


...





*Pie*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2016)

*7/31/2016*



*Milestones*


@NastyHabits passes _95,000,000_     

TechPowerUp passes _6,100,000,000_   











*Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners, Our Team, and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2016)

*08/01/2016*



*Milestones*








*Pie*










Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2016)

*08/02/2016*



*Milestones*








*Pie*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2016)

*08/04/2016*



*Milestones*


@manofthem  passes _65,000,000 _  




*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @manofthem passes _65,000,000_



Great job Bud!!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 6, 2016)

*08/05/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2016)

*08/06/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2016)

*08/07/2016*



*Milestones*


@overclocking101 passes _1,900,000 _ 



*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2016)

*08/09/2016*



*Milestones*


@mabe.osuna passes _1,400,000 _ 




*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 11, 2016)

*08/10/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow it had been a while without some updates... 



*08/15/2016*



*Milestones*


@Overclocker_2001 passes _2,000,000 _ 




*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2016)

*08/17/2016*



*Milestones*


@manofthem passes _70,000,000 _  




*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2016)

*08/18/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 21, 2016)

*08/20/2016*



*Milestones*


@Vicious2500 (mtillman2500) passes _40,000,000_    




*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2016)

*08/21/2016*



*Milestones*


@theoneandonlymrk passes _80,000,000_     




*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 24, 2016)

*08/22+23/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*












Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2016)

*08/24/2016*



*Milestones*


@NastyHabits passes _100,000,000 _    










*Pie*









Congrats to Our Massive Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2016)

*08/26/2016*



*Milestones*


@Solaris17  passes _30,000,000_      






*Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 27, 2016)

woot! that push!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2016)

*08/27+28/2016*



*Milestones*


@slozomby passes _100,000_ 

@mx500torid passes _700,000,000_      














*Pie*













Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters! 





@mx500torid must have brought his stone in with one of these puppies...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2016)

*08/29/2016*



*Milestones*








*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2016)

*08/30/2016*



*Milestones*


@manofthem passes _75,000,000_   





*Pie*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2016)

*08/31/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Sep 1, 2016)

sadly i can't fold 24/24 neither every week-end ( due to electricity bill ) but i hope some system refresh will come to get up with ppd produced ( my gtx460 is not so ppd/power efficient )


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2016)

*09/01/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks @manofthem for doing a great job. I haven't been on for awhile. Busy in Vegas redoing my house there. Only got 1 card folding and looks like it's still plugging along. Hope to be back in Boise in the next couple weeks.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2016)

*09/02/2016*



*Milestones*







*Pie*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2016)

*09/03/2016*



*Milestones*


@thegeforce passes _20,000_ 

*TechPowerUp* passes _6,200,000,000_      














*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters! 





And WOW! What a stone TPU!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Thanks @manofthem for doing a great job. I haven't been on for awhile. Busy in Vegas redoing my house there. Only got 1 card folding and looks like it's still plugging along. Hope to be back in Boise in the next couple weeks.



Thanks, but I've been slacking this weekend since I've been out of town. I'll try to get back on the ball this week if time is kinder to me. No energy tonight to catch tonight's, especially since DC is down and am too wiped to manually figure them out at the computer. Already falling asleep in bed 

Sounds like a pretty fantastic Vegas home! Never been but I've heard plenty of stores


----------



## manofthem (Sep 8, 2016)

*09/07/2016*



*Milestones*


@lego4 passes _100,000_ 
@slozomby passes _1,800,000_  
@theoneandonlymrk passes _85,000,000 _    




Spoiler











@mstenholm passes _500,000,000 _          



Spoiler





















*Pie*








Congrats to Our Huge Stoners and to Our Pie Eaters! 




A whole lot of WOW tonight! I think Owen Wilson says it best


----------



## manofthem (Sep 13, 2016)

*09/11 - 9/12/2016*



*Milestones*


@thegeforce passes _25,000 _
@lego4 passes _150,000_ 
@slozomby passes _5,000,000_  
@manofthem passes _80,000,000 _  
*




Pie*















Congrats to Our Stoners and to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2016)

Enough of this Blueberry pie! I want some Key Lime and you know what that means.....

It's gonna get warm in Buck's office. Pushing 1.25M PPD and still got another 970 standing by.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2016)

*09/13/2016*



*Milestones*


@lego4 passes _250,000_ 

*



Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoner and to Our Pie Eaters! 




And @BUCK NASTY


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2016)

*09/14/2016*



*Milestones*


@slozomby passes _6,000,000_

*



Pie*










Congrats to Our Stoner and to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 16, 2016)

How did @El Fiendo get pie on 9-2-16 and nobody noticed?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2016)

I told Buck I wouldn't double post but I decided to be a crazy folder for awhile.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2016)

*09/16/2016*



*Milestones*





*



Pie*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I told Buck I wouldn't double post but I decided to be a crazy folder for awhile.



Your double post wasn't really a "double post" since there was a whole day in between...not like this shameful double post 

But I wanted to comment on the awesome uprising on folding on your behalf, since you shot up in the pie very nicely. Always good to see a little shakeup in the pie area. Awesome!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2016)

I didn't look at the time so I guess it was just a bump for the thread.  But...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2016)

*09/17/2016*



*Milestones*



@lego4 passes _300,000 _
@slozomby passes _8,500,000 _ 

*



Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2016)

*09/18/2016*



*Milestones*



@slozomby passes _9,500,000_ 

*



Pie*








Free-DC updated late and its numbers are a tad off from the ones I pulled from the other site, but close enough... 









Congrats to Our Stoner and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2016)

*09/19/2016*



*Milestones*



@lego4 passes _350,000 _

*


Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think watching The Walking Dead on Netflix helped me.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2016)

*09/20/2016*



*Milestones*



@thegeforce passes _30,000 _
@lego4 passes _400,000 _
@slozomby passes _10,000,000 _ 
@theoneandonlymrk passes _90,000,000 _    






*


Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2016)

*09/21/2016*



*Milestones*



@slozomby passes _11,000,000 _ 
@adam99leit passes _19,000,000 _    



*


Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2016)

*09/22/2016*



*Milestones*







*


Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 23, 2016)

Check it again because a slow zombie is eating blueberry pie.  @mstenholm is folding again and where did @adam99leit come from?

TPU is also moved up to #23 but a heavy hitting team is coming on strong.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=231300


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Check it again because a slow zombie is eating blueberry pie. @mstenholm is folding again and where did @adam99leit come from?



Think last night's pie numbers/placements are incorrect? Not sure myself on everything but I took the top 10 from here as I usually do when Free-DC doesn't update. There I set it according to Points Today and go from there. However if there is a better way or if I'm doing something wrong, please let me know and I'll fix it!


Edit: OK, now I know what you mean.  Last night when I posted, Free-DC hadn't updated, but today it did and I see all the stones that popped in.  

So tonight I'll fix it all and put it all together in a proper post.  Thanks @hertz9753


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 24, 2016)

I just wanted you to unplug some computers for me... 

I think the Stanford servers are down again.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 24, 2016)

http://www.kakaostats.net/members?order=11&team=50711

You could also use that one.  It doesn't point out milestones though.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2016)

*09/23/16



Milestones*


@Lego4 passes _500,000 + 550,000 _
@slozomby passes _12,000,000 + 13,000,000  _ 



*TechPowerUp!* passes _6,300,000,000 _      














*




Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2016)

*09/24/16



Milestones*

(as of earlier today when Free-DC was updating)
@Lego4 passes _600,000  _
@adam99leit passes _20,000,000  _ 
@manofthem passes 85,000,000   


*



Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2016)

*09/25/16



Milestones*


@Thomas_Hanford passes _500_ + _1,000_ 
@Lego4 passes _650,000  _
@slozomby passes _14,000,000 + 15,000,000  _ 
@Vicious2500 (mtillman2500) passes _45,000,000_   


*



Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters! 




And did anyone notice that last night's picture had a very incorrect date? 



Spoiler


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *09/25/16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's what happens when go into Octember speed.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2016)

*09/26/16



Milestones Yesterday*


@Lego4 passes _700,000  _
@slozomby passes _16,000,000_  


*



Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2016)

*09/27/16



Milestones Yesterday*


@slozomby passes _17,000,000_  


@Jstn7477 passes _700,000,000 _    


That stone is a_ mind blowing _accomplishment!








Spoiler: MIND BLOWN






























*




Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow, that is an amazing milestone @Jstn7477 !!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2016)

@Jstn7477 :



And since I missed it a month a ago: @mx500torid :


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Jstn7477 :
> View attachment 79363
> And since I missed it a month a ago: @mx500torid :
> View attachment 79365



Those are awesome, thank you!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2016)

We have a 10 digit certificate coming up in about 60 days!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2016)

*09/28/16



Milestones*


@slozomby passes _18,000,000_  

*




Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 29, 2016)

I slacked off for over a day.  I was doing the Foldathon for another website and I took 14th place. 

http://folding.axihub.ca/foldathon.php

It was a two day event and I couldn't keep up.

I have folded for many different teams but for some reason I keep coming back here.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 29, 2016)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=57711

Buck knows about that one, but I am #1 with a simple mistake.  I have also spelled my username wrong a few times and the Chimp also got me when you had to fold under the same username. 

The link was supposed to be for Team 7991 (57711)


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2016)

*09/29/16



Milestones*


@slozomby passes _19,000,000_  
@theoneandonlymrk passes _95,000,000 _    





*


Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2016)

*09/30/16



Milestones*


@slozomby passes _20,000,000_  
@hertz9753 passes _300,000,000_     





*






Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters! 

Sorry guys, too late to figure out the pie since Free-DC is wonky again it tomorrow when I am not in bed feeling under the weather os:


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 1, 2016)

The Free-DC are a day behind.  It's like timing when you are the receiver and can't see the ball coming.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2016)

*10/01/16*

*
Milestones*




*

Pie*










Congrats to Our Pie Eaters! 



I hope tomorrow I'll get back to the pretty pies


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2016)

*10/03/16*

*
Milestones*

We'll check again when Free-DC pops back up


*

Pie*










Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 4, 2016)

I think @toilet pepper might need some help.  He is a new folder.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2016)

*10/04/16*

*
Milestones*

@Lego4 passes _750,000_ 
@slozomby passes _25,000,000 _  
@Solaris17 passes _35,000,000 _  


*

Pie*






(edited the pie and stones since there was an additional late update)


Congrats to Our Stoner and Pie Eaters! 




And for our newest team member @toilet pepper, Welcome and Hello!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2016)

*10/05/16*

*
Milestones*




*

Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 6, 2016)

@manofthem where are you located in Florida? Buck could be knocking on your door right now or in a hotel room.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 6, 2016)

Yay! Pie again. Back from the summer hiatus.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> @manofthem where are you located in Florida? Buck could be knocking on your door right now or in a hotel room.



I'm in West Palm Beach, an hour north of Miami. Buck is up in North Florida, and I'm guessing he's getting ready for the coming storm too. Pretty sure Buck had family in this area at one point, not sure if they're still here. If so, I hope they're good too. 



agent00skid said:


> Yay! Pie again. Back from the summer hiatus.



Welcome back!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2016)

10/6/2016

*Milestones:*

@agent00skid passed 7,000,000
@BlackSun59 passed 250,000

Those are WCG stones, silly.

*Pie:*




Version 2.0


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you bluebru.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 7, 2016)

wow over 2 million points today and I didnt even get pie.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> wow over 2 million points today and I didnt even get pie.


I got myself distracted and confused while trying to post to 4 threads.  I knew that from EOC you were having a HUGE day, but I used Kakaostats for convenience, but they are reporting your PPD wrong and I just didn't notice.  Sorry  Will fix.
Edit: Fixed.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


>



Thanks @hertz9753 for posting!  



Plus we gotta mention that HUGE STONE for TPU yesterday!

TechPowerup! passed _*6,400,000,000*_

*



*




And my apologies for slacking off the past several days and not posting. A lot has been going on down here and some last minute things have popped up, but I should be back on schedule tomorrow night.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2016)

Okay, let's do the milestones right, because somebody's being modest.
Milestones 10/7/2016:
TechPowerup! passed 6,400,000,000 
@Disco5 passed 200
@*manofthem* passed 90,000,000


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2016)

*Milestones* - Today 10/8/2016

@thegeforce passed 40,000 
@theoneandonlymrk passes *100,000,000 




 *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2016)

*10/10/16*

*
Milestones*


@Disco5 passes _500_ 
@thegeforce passes _40,000_ 
@slozomby passes _30,000,000_   


*

Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2016)

*10/11/16*

*
Milestones*


@NCdot passed _500 _
@Anonymous passed _400,000_ 
@NastyHabits passed _110,000,000_    






*
Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2016)

*10/12/16*

*
Milestones*


@NCdot passed _8,000 _
@Lego4 passes _800,000 _

*

Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2016)

*10/14/16*

*
Milestones*

@NCdot passes _10,000 _
@slozomby passes _35,000,000_    
*

Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2016)

*10/15/16*

*
Milestones*

@Disco5 passes _1,000 _

*

Pie*







My apologies for not presenting a proper Pie this evening but Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Team!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2016)

*10/17/16*

*
Milestones*

@NCdot passes _25,000 _
@OMG_FLDC_12muYHW7fU3Ewz6wBPPaFSFpFA1MkecSRM passed _60,000_ 
@slozomby passes _40,000,000_     

*

Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters! 





And looks like a new member...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2016)

*10/19/16*

*
Milestones*

@manofthem passes _95,000,000 _  


*TechPowerUp! *passes _*6,500,000,000*_ 











*

Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice milestone @manofthem !!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2016)

Just catching up on a few stones that were missed over the past few days.  Sorry for missing you guys 
*


Past Few Days*

@Disco5 passes 2,000 
@NCdot passes 30,000 
@Lego4 passes 850,000 
@ThePutzer passes 65,000,000


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2016)

*10/20/16*

*
Milestones*




*

Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters! 





And nice to see @thebluebumblebee getting some very good pie slice tonight!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2016)

*10/23/16*

*
Milestones*


@Disco5 passes _3,000_ 
@NCdot passed _40,000 _
@slozomby passed _45,000,000 _   
*
*

*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2016)

*10/24/16*

*
Milestones*



*
*

*Pie*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2016)

*10/25/16*

*
Milestones*



*
*

*Pie*









Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2016)

*10/26/16*

*
Milestones*


@NCdot passes _50,000_ 
@slozomby passes _50,000,000 _   
*
*

*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2016)

I is about to get passed.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2016)

*10/27/16*

*
Milestones*


@infrared passes _20,000_ 
@theoneandonlymrk passes _110,000,000 _    





*

*

*Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2016)

*10/29/16*

*
Milestones*

@infrared passes _550,000_ 





*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## infrared (Oct 30, 2016)

First slice of pie, sweet!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2016)

Was able to grab a certificate:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2016)

*10/31/16*

*
Milestones*

@Disco5 passes _4,000 _
@infrared passes _1,100,000_ 
@slozomby passes _55,000,000_     
@manofthem passes _100,000,000    _


*TechPowerUp* passes_ 6,600,000,000 ￼￼        _





*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner, Our Team, and Our Pie Eaters! 





And thanks @thebluebumblebee for the Cert, always love those! 


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2016)

*11/01/16*

*
Milestones*


@NCdot passes _60,000 _
@mosheen passes _200,000 _
@infrared passes _1,500,000 _
@thoughtdisorder passes _3,500,000  _
@thebluebumblebee passes _55,000,000      _




*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2016)

*11/02/16*

*
Milestones*


There were some but I missed them.  I did nab the pie earlier though 




*Pie*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2016)

*11/03/16*

*
Milestones*


@Disco5 passes _5,000 _
@NCdot passes _70,000 _
@infrared passes _2,000,000 _
@slozomby passes _60,000,000 _     




*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2016)

*11/05 - 11/06/16*

*
Milestones*


@NCdot passes _80,000 _
@infrared passes _3,000,000 _





*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2016)

*11/07/16*

*
Milestones*


@Disco5 passes _6,000_  
@NCdot passes _90,000 _
@Lego4 passes _900,000_  
@infrared passes _3,500,000 _
@slozomby passes _65,000,000_       
@agent00skid passes _120,000,000_     eace   





*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2016)

*11/09/16*

*
Milestones*


@NCdot passes _100,000 _
@infrared passes _4,000,000 _ 





*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2016)

*11/11/16*

*
Milestones*


@infrared passes _5,000,000 _
@slozomby passes _70,000,000 _    



TechPowerUp passes _6,700,000,000 _   










*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners, Our Team, and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 12, 2016)

I wonder if that would work as an avatar on some websites.


----------



## 111frodon (Nov 13, 2016)

I've decided to start folding again. So i can say i'm back! It's been a long time since i stopped, and wanted to know if 280k ppd on a r9 290 @ 1100 mhz is about right? It's what i can use at the time, later in the winter i really think i'm gonna buy 2 nvidia gpus to get over 1000k ppd. What would my options be besides the 970, which i think is currently king of the hill ppd/$ wise?


----------



## slozomby (Nov 13, 2016)

111frodon said:


> I've decided to start folding again. So i can say i'm back! It's been a long time since i stopped, and wanted to know if 280k ppd on a r9 290 @ 1100 mhz is about right? It's what i can use at the time, later in the winter i really think i'm gonna buy 2 nvidia gpus to get over 1000k ppd. What would my options be besides the 970, which i think is currently king of the hill ppd/$ wise?


of the pascal cards the 1070 is the current price/performance leader. for pure crunching the 1060 3gb would be the second choice as you don't need the vram to crunch.
used will vary based on whats nearby.

2 970's wont put out 1M ppd. 2 1070's should. 2 980 ti's would be close.

my 1080 averages about 700k to give you a reference point. my 1060 is roughly 300k.

personally i'd probly buy 1 1070 and leave your current 290 in as a second crunching card.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2016)

*11/13/16*

*
Milestones*


@NCdot passes _100,000 _
@infrared passes _5,500,000 _ 





*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## 111frodon (Nov 15, 2016)

slozomby said:


> of the pascal cards the 1070 is the current price/performance leader. for pure crunching the 1060 3gb would be the second choice as you don't need the vram to crunch.
> used will vary based on whats nearby.
> 
> 2 970's wont put out 1M ppd. 2 1070's should. 2 980 ti's would be close.
> ...



Thanks that's i wanted to know. I'll probably buy used, so that'll change the game a little (for example i can buy two 970 for a little less than a new 1070). My 290 will surely go to a friend of mine (quite a bit an upgrade from a gtx 460!) and i'll buy at least two maybe three gpus (one or two to drive a 4k tv and another one for a desktop for my son).


----------



## slozomby (Nov 15, 2016)

111frodon said:


> Thanks that's i wanted to know. I'll probably buy used, so that'll change the game a little (for example i can buy two 970 for a little less than a new 1070). My 290 will surely go to a friend of mine (quite a bit an upgrade from a gtx 460!) and i'll buy at least two maybe three gpus (one or two to drive a 4k tv and another one for a desktop for my son).


given a choice i'd take a 1070 over 2 970's purely for the power savings. at stock speeds the 1070 will be really close to sli performance of the 2 970's without having to worry about sli actually working and use well under half the power/heat. and if you plan on doing any gaming on the 4k tv the extra vram of the 1070 will be useful. if the tv is just going to be for movies and crunching then a single 970 is more than sufficient.

just my 2 cents.
this is probly the wrong thread to discuss this.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2016)

*11/14/16*

*
Milestones*


@infrared passes _6,000,000_  




*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2016)

(no, I'm not losing my mind)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> View attachment 81127
> (no, I'm not losing my mind)



No, I think I am losing my mind though. Just saw Free-dc updated again, thought it had she I posted earlier. Added in the Stoner and the pie is slightly off.


Here is the correct Pie


----------



## 111frodon (Nov 15, 2016)

slozomby said:


> just my 2 cents.
> this is probly the wrong thread to discuss this.



Agreed, so last post on this subject. I'll start a thread when i get the money late this winter.

On topic, congrats everyone for bringing in good ppd! And it is very weird to see my r9 290 gets almost as much ppd as my sr-2 once did...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2016)

111frodon said:


> Agreed, so last post on this subject. I'll start a thread when i get the money late this winter.
> 
> On topic, congrats everyone for bringing in good ppd! And it is very weird to see my r9 290 gets almost as much ppd as my sr-2 once did...



I was about to respond to your post and slozomby in the f@h team thread which is completely fine for folding hardware discussion and suggestions. Feel free to post up in the team thread with any hardware stuffs.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2016)

*11/15/16*

*
Milestones*


@ddel83 passes _2,000_ 
@Disco5 passes _7,000_ 
@slozomby passes _75,000,000_     




*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2016)

*11/16/16*

*
Milestones*


@infrared passes _6,500,000_  
@thebluebumblebee passes _60,000,000_     
@theoneandonlymrk passes _120,000,000_      




*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2016)

*11/17/16*

*
Milestones*


@Ian_Renaldo passes _20,000_ 




*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters! 






And it looks like tomorrow is going to be HUGE day for our buddy @BUCK NASTY!   


Spoiler


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 18, 2016)

Buck passed One BILLION points. Thats some dedication!!! /SALUTE


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Buck passed One BILLION points. Thats some dedication!!! /SALUTE


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow, Finally got to 10 digits in points! Never would have thought that I would be in 5th place in Pie with 4 awesome Folders ahead of me at the moment I crossed 1 Billion. You guy's are inspirational and have kept me pushing onward.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2016)

For posterity:




Hopefully, some of the old timers will stop by, like @El_Fiendo, [USER=53287]@msgclb , @bogmali @T-Bob @TeXBill @hertz9753[/USER]


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh my god, that is an amazing milestone @BUCK NASTY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2016)

*11/18/16*

*
Milestones*


@Ian_Renaldo passes _70,000_ 
@infrared passes _7,000,000_ 

@BUCK NASTY passes _*1,000,000,000*_               







*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2016)

*11/20/16*

*
Milestones*


@Disco5 passed _8,000_ 
@Overclocker_2001 passed _2,500,000_ 
@infrared passed _8,000,000_  
@Solaris17 passed _40,000,000_    
@slozomby passes _80,000,000_      

@mx500torid passed _*800,000,000*_     









*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters from Yesterday! 





Another insane Milestone passed by one of our amazing team leaders... Awesomely done @mx500torid!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2016)

@mx500torid


----------



## Disco5 (Nov 22, 2016)

I feel privileged just to be on the same post as other dedicated people hitting awesome folding targets.
@Overclocker_2001 passed _2,500,000_ 
@infrared passed _8,000,000_  
@Solaris17 passed _40,000,000_    
@slozomby passes _80,000,000_      

@mx500torid passed _*800,000,000*_     

Congratulations to all on a great job!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2016)

Disco5 said:


> @Solaris17 passed _40,000,000_


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2016)

*11/23/16*

*
Milestones*


@infrared passed _9,500,000_  
@thebluebumblebee passes  _65,000,000_      
@ThePutzer passes _70,000,000_      
@slozomby passes _85,000,000_      



*
TechPowerUp* passed _*6,800,000,000*_               











Sorry that I missed yesterday's pie again, but Congrats to Our Stoners!  It's amazing to have some many high rolling Millionaires!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2016)

There is some nice milestones there. Congratulation. I did notice that TPU was passed twice the last week. I have now replaced (for now) a 970 with a 1070 for some 300 K extra. I might dust off my old i7-920 and install the now dormant 970.

Edit: After 20 min I decided to OC a bit. That went good for about 3 min and the I had a driver crash and after that it stay at default clock, not boost clock (1582 now 1939 MHz before failed OC). A different driver didn't fix it, so I return the GPU. F**k.

2nd edit: Both GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector reports the 1582 MHz but HWinfo reports 1923 Mhz. Hmm. Ahh the newer versions got it right. Back to some OC again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2016)

@Jstn7477 joins the very exclusive 800 million point club:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> There is some nice milestones there. Congratulation. I did notice that TPU was passed twice the last week. I have now replaced (for now) a 970 with a 1070 for some 300 K extra. I might dust off my old i7-920 and install the now dormant 970.
> 
> Edit: After 20 min I decided to OC a bit. That went good for about 3 min and the I had a driver crash and after that it stay at default clock, not boost clock (1582 now 1939 MHz before failed OC). A different driver didn't fix it, so I return the GPU. F**k.
> 
> 2nd edit: Both GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector reports the 1582 MHz but HWinfo reports 1923 Mhz. Hmm. Ahh the newer versions got it right. Back to some OC again.



Man you're always putting out extra ppd! That's awesome, thank you. 



Can anyone grab the stones and Pie for the next couple of nights? I may or may not be able to...


----------



## infrared (Nov 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Can anyone grab the stones and Pie for the next couple of nights? I may or may not be able to...



If no-one beats me to it I don't mind


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2016)

infrared said:


> If no-one beats me to it I don't mind



You're on the roster. Thanks dude!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 25, 2016)

Congratz to Jstn7477!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 25, 2016)

mstenholm could you post a screenie of that 1070 working? Im wondering if its a worthwhile upgrade. I know it will kick my 970s but wondering about the 980Ti.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Man you're always putting out extra ppd! That's awesome, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone grab the stones and Pie for the next couple of nights? I may or may not be able to...


BBB? I'm packing my suitcase for some traveling


mx500torid said:


> mstenholm could you post a screenie of that 1070 working? Im wondering if its a worthwhile upgrade. I know it will kick my 970s but wondering about the 980Ti.



I have some issues with the GPU that revert to base clock without boost from time to time. More on that later. The 13201 is a good one but on stock clock (Gaming X). My "slow" 2 GPU system with 1500 MHz does 320K on a 970. Update: and my more representative one GPU per PC a 1456 MHz does 50 % to the decimal on WU 11707.


----------



## infrared (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow, that 1070 is getting more than both of my titans combined @ max oc. Very impressive  Considering I can usually outperform a single 1080 in benchmarks I didn't expect that. New tech ftw!
_*
Milestones for 24th Nov 2016*_

I had a quick browse through for a few more milestones 

@mosheen passes 220,000
@Overclocker_2001  passes 2,500,000
@infrared  passes 10,000,000
@agent00skid  passes 125,000,000
@Jstn7477  passes 800,000,000





Great job everyone!!


----------



## infrared (Nov 26, 2016)

_*Milestones for 25th November, 2016.
*_
A couple of milestones today!!

manofthem passed 110,000,000 
NastyHabits passed 120,000,000




 

Great job everyone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2016)

@infrared , @NastyHabits, @manofthem


----------



## infrared (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for grabbing those @thebluebumblebee  ! 

No milestones today, well done to our weekend warriors! 





I know we're always uploading Top 10 user lists, but I just want to specifically thank those with lower ppd who we don't often see in this thread. You're consistently chipping away and it's important we don't lose you guys. Big thanks!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2016)

*11/27/16*

*
Milestones*

@infrared passed _11,000,000_  


*
Pie
*







Congrats to our Stoner and to our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2016)

*11/30/16*

*
Milestones*


@infrared passed _12,000,000_  
@111frodon passes _60,000,000_      
@slozomby passes _90,000,000_      


*
Pie
*






Congrats to our Stoner and to our Pie Eaters! 







And sorry everyone for slacking lately 



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2016)

Yea me!



@mabe.osuna:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2016)

*12/01/16 - 12/02/16*

*
Milestones*


@mabe.osuna passes _1,500,000_ 
@infrared passed _13,000,000_  
@thebluebumblebee passes _70,000,000_      



TechPowerUp passes _*6,900,000,000*_     






*




Pie




*






Congrats to our Team, Our Stoners, and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2016)

*12/03/16*

*
Milestones*



*


Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2016)

*12/04/16*

*
Milestones*


@infrared passes _14,000,000_  
*


Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2016)

*12/05/16*

*
Milestones*


@slozomby passes _95,000,000_  




@theoneandonlymrk passes _130,000,000_  
*








Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2016)

@theoneandonlymrk:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2016)

*12/07/16*

*
Milestones*


@infrared passes _15,000,000_  
*
*
*Pie* (taken from *here*) 








Congrats to Our Stoner and Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2016)

@infrared


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2016)

*12/08/16*

*
Milestones*

@infrared passes _16,000,000_  
*

*
*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2016)

*12/09/16*

*
Milestones*

@thebluebumblebee passes _75,000,000_      
*

*
*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2016)

*12/10/16*

*
Milestones*

@SpacebarWASD passes 6,000  
@Bossmills passes _400,000_  
*

*
*Pie
*






Congrats to Our Stoner and Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2016)

*12/12/16*

*
Milestones





*
*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters 




I fell asleep early and may have missed the final update


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2016)

*12/13/16*

*
Milestones

*
@Disco5 passes _10,000_ 
@infrared passes _17,000,000_  
*
*
*Pie*

Not sure if the free-dc pie was working this evening, but if it did show up, I missed it. On mobile so can't create Pie but tomorrow night I should be back on schedule.


Congrats to Our Stoners


----------



## infrared (Dec 15, 2016)

_*Folding Milestones 14th Dec 2016.*_

400,000 @Bossmills 
Welcome @SpacebarWASD, who passes 7,000 
_*

Pie 



 

Congrats to our Stoners and Pie eaters! *_


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2016)

*12/15/16*

*
Milestones*

@infrared passes _18,000,000_  
*

*
*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## Disco5 (Dec 16, 2016)

Feel lucky to be mentioned in the same post as such a dedicated folder as infrared.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2016)

*12/16/16*

*
Milestones*

@ddel83 passes _5,000_ 
@thebluebumblebee passes _80,000,000_     
*

*
*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!   






Big night for the Pacific Northwest


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm happy that I'm getting 700K PPD with my 2 GTX980's.  I'm sad that I'm in that's enough for 3rd place, PPD wise.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2016)

*12/17/16*

*
Milestones*

@Lego4 passes _950,000_ 


*TechPowerUp passes 7,000,000,000*      





*


*
*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners, Our Team, and Our Pie Eaters!   




_Oh, what a night_ for our Team!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2016)

@agent00skid 



@manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @agent00skid
> View attachment 82275
> @manofthem
> View attachment 82276



Thanks for posting, those are some nice stone passings   I need to get back on the ball here with the updates. I've been so far behind lately and forgetful, pretty terrible.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I've been so far behind lately and forgetful, pretty terrible.


You have young children and it's Christmas time.  You have other priorities.  We all understand that.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2016)

*12/20/16*

*
Milestones*

@SpacebarWASD paases _25,000 _
@infrared passes _19,000,000 _ 
@Solaris17 passes _45,000,000_    
@manofthem passes _120,000,000_     


*
*
*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2016)

*12/21/16*

*
Milestones*





*
*
*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2016)

*12/22/16*

*
Milestones*


@Chubfish passes _200 _
@ThePutzer passes _75,000,000 _    


*
*
*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2016)

*12/23/16*

*
Milestones*


@Chubfish passes _2,000 _
@infrared passes _20,000,000 _ 
@thebluebumblebee passes _85,000,000_      
@theoneandonlymrk passes _140,000,000 _        


*
*
*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!   






And time for some Certs


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2016)

I think we missed this one.  @Solaris17 :


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 25, 2016)

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4288

I didn't try the new Hot Fix driver but other people have and it works with folding.


----------



## infrared (Dec 25, 2016)

_*Milestones - 24th Dec, 2016*_

@111frodon  passed 65,000,000!! 

Great job!!!

Congrats to our folding team! I missed the pie chart I'm afraid 





Xmas treat for our epic folding team! (nsfw...)



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas @infrared :


----------



## infrared (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks mate, hope you're having a good one yourself! ￼


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2016)

@mstenholm :


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2016)

*12/29/16*

*

Milestones*

@mstenholm passes *600,000,000*      





*



Pie*








Congrats to Our Massive Stoner and All Our Pie Eaters 







Trying to get back on track with the daily updates.  I offer my humble apologies, the cold season struck in force in my house


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2016)

*12/30/16*

*
Milestones*

SpacebarWASD passes _150,000_ 
@thebluebumblebee passes _90,000,000_      

*

Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoner and All Our Pie Eaters 







Edit:

Apparently I posted before the final update, which happened pretty late, so here is the adjusted Pie 








And


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2017)

*12/31/16*

*
Milestones*

Just another year down  

*

Pie*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2017)

*01/01/17*

*
Milestones*



*

Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## infrared (Jan 2, 2017)

Unfortunately my daily numbers are going to be down a bit, me and younger bro went 50/50 to get a HTC Vive so PC is being used for it's original purpose, just folding overnight and in the morning atm. The Vive is wicked, very cool bit of kit!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2017)

*01/02/17*

*
Milestones*



*

Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2017)

*01/04/17*

*
Milestones*

@Lego4 passes _1,000,000_ 

*

Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2017)

@lego4:


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2017)

*01/05/17*

*

Milestones*


*


Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2017)

*01/06/17*

*

Milestones*

@infrared passes _25,000,000 _ 
@thebluebumblebee passes _95,000,000_      


*
Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2017)

*01/07/17*

*

Milestones*




*
Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2017)

*01/10/17 + 01/11/17*

*

Milestones*

@NastyHabits passes _130,000,000_     
@theoneandonlymrk passes _150,000,000_     

@Jstn7477 passes *900,000,000*      



Spoiler





























*
Pie*













Congrats to Our Epic Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 12, 2017)

@Jstn7477 :



@theoneandonlymrk :



@NastyHabits :


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 12, 2017)

Good work follow folders.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2017)

From yesterday: @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> From yesterday: @manofthem
> View attachment 83030



Thanks buddy 

It's still been rough lately, lots going on and still not feeling great so I'm missing here and there. But thanks for stating on top of your game and keeping us updated!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2017)

manofthem said:


> and still not feeling great



What the heck is going on man? You've been under the weather for 2 or 3 weeks now.............I'm a little-worried bro.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2017)

That is an awesome milestone @thebluebumblebee


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2017)

*01/15/17*

*

Milestones *(2 Days Ago)

@thebluebumblebee passes _100,000,000_     



Spoiler














*
Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 16, 2017)

http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/donors-monthly

Guess who is #95 in the top 100 this month.  You are getting close to my record from last January.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=473040


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2017)

*01/17/17*

*

Milestones*






*
Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2017)

*01/18/17*

*

Milestones*

@111frodon passes _70,000,000_    




*
Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @111frodon passes _70,000_


I think you're being a bit stingy with @111frodon's "0's"


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think you're being a bit stingy with @111frodon's "0's"
> View attachment 83209



Sorry , it was late and I was practically falling asleep as I was swiping it from my phone in bed. My bad.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2017)

*01/19/17*

*

Milestones*







*
Pie*










Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2017)

*01/20/17*

*

Milestones*


@infrared passes _30,000,000_  
@newtekie1 passes _180,000,000_       




*
Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2017)

*01/21/17*

*

Milestones*

Looks like maybe a few Stones tomorrow 



*
Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2017)

@Solaris17 :


 
For the silent, no QRB'er:


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2017)

*01/24/17*

*

Milestones *(from the last few days)

@Lego4 passes _1,100,000_  
@Solaris17 passes _50,000,000_    
@ThePutzer passes _80,000,000_     
@agent00skid passes _140,000,000_      



*
Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2017)

*01/25/17*

*

Milestones *





*
Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> That is an awesome milestone @thebluebumblebee


It used to be.  Back when this was the norm:


BUCK NASTY said:


> The following list is based on a 384pt Nvidia WU:
> 
> GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
> GTX 260 (216sp) *(7000 PPD)*
> ...


Now, it's just under 5 months of work with a pair of GTX 980's or a single GTX 1070/1080.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 30, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It used to be.  Back when this was the norm:
> 
> Now, it's just under 5 months of work with a pair of GTX 980's or a single GTX 1070/1080.


Indeed that first million took me a year or so lol


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks like Free-DC is finally back up and running, so I'll get back on schedule with the updates.



thebluebumblebee said:


> It used to be.  Back when this was the norm:
> 
> Now, it's just under 5 months of work with a pair of GTX 980's or a single GTX 1070/1080.



Still awesome! 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Indeed that first million took me a year or so lol



No shame in that at all


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Looks like Free-DC is finally back up and running, so I'll get back on schedule with the updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I know mate I have none nor any bitcoin regrets genuinely I just meant it's funny how much processing ummph we're all packing these days and a bit of a shame it's taken 6-8 years to get here.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2017)

*01/31/17*

*

Milestones *


@Boatvan passes _50,000_ 
@theoneandonlymrk passes _160,000,000_        

*
Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2017)

*02/02/17*

*

Milestones *


@Boatvan passes _850,000_ 
@infrared passes _35,000,000_    
*
Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2017)

*02/03/17*

*

Milestones *




*
Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2017)

*02/04/17*

*

Milestones *

@Boatvan passes 1,700,000  



*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2017)

*02/05/17*

*

Milestones *





*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2017)

*02/06/17*

*

Milestones *

@Boatvan passes _2,500,000_  



*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 8, 2017)

*02/07/17*

*

Milestones *

@Bossmills passes _450,000_ 



*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 9, 2017)

*02/08/17*

*

Milestones *





*Pie*








Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2017)

*02/09/17*

*

Milestones *





*Pie*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2017)

*02/11/17*

*

Milestones *

@Boatvan passes _3,000,000_  

@thebluebumblebee passes _120,000,000_         




*Pie*









Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters 






And here we go, some awesome certs!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2017)

*02/13/17*

*

Milestones *

@Boatvan passes _3,500,000_  




*Pie
*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2017)

*02/14/17*

*

Milestones *

Nothing Tonight... 




*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2017)

*02/16/17*

*

Milestones *

@Boatvan passes _4,500,000_  




*Pie




*



Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2017)

*02/17/17*

*

Milestones *

@infrared passes _40,000,000_    

@theoneandonlymrk passes _170,000,000_        














Spoiler













Spoiler


















*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2017)

*02/18/17*

*

Milestones *







*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2017)

*02/19/17*

*

Milestones *

@manofthem passes _140,000,000_  





*Pie
*






Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2017)

*02/20/17*

*

Milestones *







*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2017)

*02/21/17*

*

Milestones *







*Pie
*






Congrats to Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2017)

*02/23 - 2/24/17*

*

Milestones *

@ThePutzer passes _85,000,000 _    





*Pie
*











Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2017)

*2/25/17*

*

Milestones *

@111frodon passes _75,000,000 _    





*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @111frodon passes _75,000,000 _


That deserves a certificate:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2017)

*2/27/17*

*

Milestones *

@thebluebumblebee passes _130,000,000 _        









*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2017)

*2/28/17*

*

Milestones *

@agent00skid passes _150,000,000 _        





*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## agent00skid (Mar 1, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2017)

Well done agent


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2017)

*03/02/17*

*

Milestones *

@bossmills passes _500,000_ 
@briar7 passes _25,000,000_  

@mstenholm passes *700,000,000*         








*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Awesome Stoners and Our Pie Eaters 







And wow @mstenholm, what a massive stone to pass!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @mstenholm passes *700,000,000*





Now it's certified!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## agent00skid (Mar 3, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Well done agent



Your GPUs doing good work.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2017)

*03/05/17*

*

Milestones *

@infrared passes 45,000,000    
@Solaris17  passes _55,000,000_     
@NastyHabits passes _140,000,000_          





*Pie





*












Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *03/05/17*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




No gaming PC isnt going to stop me! One ship isnt the fleet!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2017)

*03/07/17*

*

Milestones *

@Vicious2500 (mtillman2500) passes _50,000,000_     





*Pie
*






Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2017)

*03/08/17*

*

Milestones *

@theoneandonlymrk passes _180,000,000_         





*Pie
*







Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## infrared (Mar 9, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> No gaming PC isnt going to stop me! One ship isnt the fleet!


You need to step it up @Solaris17 .. I'm coming for you!  Duna.. Duna.. dunadunaduna lol


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2017)

*03/10/17*

*

Milestones *

@Killerdroid passes _60,000 _ 

@Jstn7477 passes _1,000,000,000 _             








Spoiler


































*Pie
*











Congrats to Our Massive Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2017)

@Jstn7477 Great effort from you


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll get to that 1 billion mark if it's the last thing I do in life


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> I'll get to that 1 billion mark if it's the last thing I do in life


With a couple of new GPUs it will only take 2-4 years. Back when some off us started a decent GPU did 12-19k a day now you can have >1M for a 1080 Ti. Race you to it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> I'll get to that 1 billion mark if it's the last thing I do in life


It's getting easier all the time.


mstenholm said:


> Back when some off us started a decent GPU did 12-19k a day


Whippersnapper.


BUCK NASTY said:


> GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
> GTX 260 (216sp) *(7000 PPD)*
> 9800GTX+ *(6200 PPD)*
> 9800GTX *(6000 PPD)*
> ...


I had (make that still have) three of those GPU's on that list.
Consider this: My GTX 980's get *10 times* the PPD that my GTX 560 Ti's did!


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 11, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> With a couple of new GPUs it will only take 2-4 years. Back when some off us started a decent GPU did 12-19k a day now you can have >1M for a 1080 Ti. Race you to it



I'm seriously considering a benchmark / testing layout but some of the so called SLI boards won't take 3 GPU's with stock coolers 
See you at the finishing line


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2017)

*03/11/17*

*

Milestones *

@RandomSadness passes _5,000 _ 






*Pie




*


Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2017)

*03/12/17*

*

Milestones *

@RandomSadness passes _8,000 _
@Killerdroid passes _200,000_  
@thebluebumblebee passes _140,000,000_           






*Pie
*
I missed the pie tonight 

But...









Congrats to Our Stoners


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2017)

And you missed that our new folder Zergensen passed 3,000


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 13, 2017)

Machines have been down for a day due to bad internet connection. Hoping to get back up soon.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Machines have been down for a day due to bad internet connection. Hoping to get back up soon.


I was afraid that I wouldn't see you at the finishing line  2x780 Ti 24/7 will raise the temperature too much for some.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> And you missed that our new folder Zergensen passed 3,000



Sorry, he hadn't popped up when I posted.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 13, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> I was afraid that I wouldn't see you at the finishing line  2x780 Ti 24/7 will raise the temperature too much for some.



That's done it. Gonna break my machines


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> That's done it. Gonna break my machines


That's the spirit 

In a few minutes we will have a new points leader. As long as I remember @BUCK NASTY held that throne but today the new man is @Jstn7477. I hope that you don't think that 1B is an valid excuses to stop


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2017)

*03/14/17*

*

Milestones *


@Killerdroid passes _450,000_  
@Lego4 passes _1,200,000_  
@Boatvan passes _5,500,000_  






*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2017)

*03/16/17*

*

Milestones *


@Killerdroid passes _750,000_  





*Pie*

(yesterday's pie I grabbed from here because Free-DC wasn't working a few minutes ago)












Congrats to Our Stoner and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2017)

Pie!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2017)

*03/19/17*

*

Milestones *


@RandomSadness passes _25,000_  
@madness777 passes _40,000_  
@manofthem passes _150,000,000_   





*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2017)

*03/20/17*

*

Milestones *


@RandomSadness passes _30,000_  
@madness777 passes _300,000_  





*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2017)

*03/21/17*

*

Milestones *


@RandomSadness passes _60,000_  
@madness777 passes _600,000_  





*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2017)

@manofthem , did we miss this?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

*03/23/17*

*

Milestones *

@madness777 passes _1,500,000_  



*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2017)

*03/24/17*

*

Milestones *

@madness777 passes _2,000,000_  
@ThePutzer passes 90,000,000     

@thebluebumblebee passes _150,000,000_    








*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!





And for our Certs...


Spoiler










 

Just kidding, click again...


Spoiler


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @thebluebumblebee passes _150,000,000_


So that's it this side of the 2017 summer season. You had a good run there 

Edit: I just noticed that I got two slices


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Edit: I just noticed that I got two slices



2 big slices...  Bah, not sure what happened. Usually it inputs it correctly but I must have messed something up. I'll check it tomorrow, heading back to bed now. Night


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2017)

*03/25/17*

*

Milestones *

@madness777 passes 3_,000,000_  



*Pie*








Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 26, 2017)

Why does @mx500torid have a toothpick slice?  Don't think if I don't fold for TPU I don't watch.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2017)

He's been fighting with his internet connection.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 26, 2017)

You are still the same.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

*03/27/17*

*

Milestones *


@mab1376 passes _50,000 _
@RandomSadness passes _70,000 _
@madness777 passes _4,000,000_  
@theoneandonlymrk passes _190,000,000 _    









*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2017)

*03/28/17*

*

Milestones *


Just yesterday's repeats 





*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

*03/29/17*

*

Milestones *


@madness777 passes _5,000,000 _ 
@newtekie1 passes _190,000,000 _    










*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2017)

*03/31/17*

*

Milestones *


@Lichas passes _200_ 
@RandomSadness passes _80,000_ 
@madness777 passes _5,500,000 _ 







*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2017)

*04/01/17*

*

Milestones *


@Zergensen passes _30,000_ 
@madness777 passes _6,000,000 _ 







*Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2017)

*04/02/17*

*

Milestones *


@Zergensen passes _40,000_ 
@madness777 passes _6,500,000 _ 







*Pie
*






Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2017)

*04/04/17*

*

Milestones *


@Zergensen passes _100,000_ 
@Overclocker_2001 passes _3,000,000_  
@madness777 passes _7,000,000 _   







*Pie
*






Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2017)

*04/06/17*

*

Milestones *


@Ian_Renaldo passes _150,000_ 
@Zergensen passes _200,000_ 
@Lego4 passes _1,300,000 _ 
@Overclocker_2001 passes _3,000,000_  
@madness777 passes _7,000,000_  






*Pie
*






Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2017)

*04/09/17*

*

Milestones *


@Ian_Renaldo passes _200,000_ 
@Star_Hunter passes _400,000_ 
@Lego4 passes _1,300,000 _ 
@madness777 passes _7,500,000_  
@Solaris17 passes _60,000,000_     
@newtekie1 passes _200,000,000_      










*Pie
*
No Pie tonight 


Congrats to Our Stoners!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2017)

@newtekie1 :


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2017)

*04/12/17*

*

Milestones *

@Star_Hunter passes _2,500,000_  
@madness777 passes _8,500,000_  
@infrared passes _55,000,000  _    
@agent00skid passes _160,000,000 _    







*


Pie*








Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2017)

*04/14/17*

*

Milestones *




*


Pie*








Congrats to our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2017)

*04/18/17*

*

Milestones *

@bossmills passes _550,000_ 
@Star_Hunter passes _7,000,000_  
@theoneandonlymrk passes _200,000,000_     






*


Pie*








Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2017)

@theoneandonlymrk :


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 19, 2017)

And it (me pc)didn't even wake me up with a heavenly chime or anything, just sat in the corner warming my ass quietly grafting


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2017)

*04/19/17*

*

Milestones *

@Star_Hunter passes _7,500,000_  



*

Pie*








Congrats to our Stoner and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2017)

*04/20/17*

*

Milestones *

@Star_Hunter passes _8,000,000_  



*

Pie*








Congrats to our Stoner and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2017)

*04/21/17*

*

Milestones *

@mabe.osuna passes _1,600,000_ 
@Star_Hunter passes _9,500,000_  
@111frodon passes _80,000,000_      


*

Pie*








Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2017)

*04/22/17 - 4/23/17*


*Milestones *


@uber_m0j0 passed _1,000 _
@Star_Hunter passes _11,000,000_  

@ThePutzer passed 95,000,000     






*


Pies*

4/23/17






4/22/17







Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2017)

*04/24/17*


*Milestones *


@uber_m0j0 passed _4,000 _
@Star_Hunter passes _12,000,000_  


*


Pie*








Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2017)

*04/25/17 + 4/26/17*


*Milestones *


@uber_m0j0 passed _5,000 + 8,000 _
@madness777 passes _9,000,000 _ 
@Star_Hunter passes _13,000,000 + 14,000,000_  
@infrared passes _60,000,000 _    
@manofthem passes _160,000,000_     


*


Pie*












Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2017)

*4/27/17*


*Milestones *

Just repeats from yesterday: @madness777, @Star_Hunter, and @infrared  


*


Pie*







Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2017)

*4/28/17*


*Milestones *


@uber_m0j0 passed _20,000 _
@Star_Hunter passes _15,000,000_  


*


Pie*







Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2017)

@Star_Hunter :


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2017)

*05/02/17*


*Milestones *


@uber_m0j0 passed _30,000 _
@RealNeil passes _650,000_ 
@HBalazs.hu passes _7,500,000_ 
@madness777 passes _10,000,000_  
@Star_Hunter passes _19,000,000_  
@111frodon passes _85,000,000_    


*


Pie*







Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2017)

@madness777 :


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2017)

*05/03/17*


*Milestones*

@HBalazs.hu passes _7,500,000_ 
@Star_Hunter passes _20,000,000_  


*


Pie*







Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2017)

@Star_Hunter :


 
@Vicious2500 :


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2017)

@Jstn7477 :


----------



## mx500torid (May 8, 2017)

Thats bad ass Congratz Jstn!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2017)

@Star_Hunter :


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2017)

@NastyHabits :


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2017)

*05/09/17*


*Milestones*


@uber_m0j0 passes _90,000_ 
@Star_Hunter passes _25,000,000_  
@111frodon passes _90,000,000_   




@NastyHabits passes _150,000,000_     






*


Pie*







Congrats to our Awesome Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2017)

*05/10/17*


*Milestones*

TechPowerUp! passes _*8,000,000,000*_            












*
Pie
*






Congrats to our Awesome Team and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2017)

*05/14/17*


*Milestones*

@Solaris17 passes _65,000,000_      

*


Pie
*






Congrats to our Stoner and Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2017)

*05/15/17*


*Milestones*

@RealNeil passes _950,000_ 
@Zergensen passes _1,000,000_  

*


Pie
*
Missed it tonight 



Congrats to our Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2017)

*05/16/17*


*Milestones*

@Zergensen passes _1,200,000_  

*


Pie
*







Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters! 






In tribute to @Norton, here is a _Blast From the Past_ 

May 16th, 2016


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2017)

*05/21/17*


*Milestones*

@RealNeil passes _1,000,000_ 
@Star_Hunter passes _35,000,000_   
@111frodon passes _95,000,000_   





@ThePutzer passes _100,000,000_  






*


Pie
*
(taken this morning)







Congrats to our Stoners and Pie Eaters!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *05/21/17*
> 
> 
> *Milestones*
> ...



Congrats everybody!


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2017)

*05/23/17*


*Milestones*

(from 2 days ago but showing tonight again)

@RealNeil passes _1,000,000_ 

@ThePutzer passes _100,000,000_  







*


Pie
*






Congrats to the F@H team!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2017)

@RealNeil :


 

 
@mstenholm :


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2017)

*05/25/17*


*Milestones*


@mstenholm passes _800,000,000_     











*


Pie
*








Congrats to Our Epic Stoner Tonight!


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2017)

Congratz MS!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2017)

*05/26/17*


*Milestones*

@RealNeil passes _1,300,000_  
*


Pie
*

Missed it again tonight 


Congrats to Our Stoner and all Our Folders!


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2017)

*05/27/17*


*Milestones*

@Star_Hunter passes _40,00,000_    
*


Pie
*








Congrats to Our Stoner and all Our Folders!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2017)

@111frodon :


----------



## 111frodon (Jun 3, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @111frodon :
> View attachment 88664



Finally i got there, i've had trouble receiving WU all week long. My ppd didn't liked it...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2017)

*06/05/17*


*Milestones*

MetalHornet (@IcePick) passes _1,200,000_  
*


Pie
*







Congrats to Our Stoner and all Our Folders!


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm MetalHornet actually, IcePick was taken already. I came here to announce I have gotten 1.146mil points so far in folding. and 25.8K towards WCG.
I need to take a little break, its starting to heat up here and my electric bill is doing the same. I will be finishing up current WU's and taking breaks until the weather permits. Cooler days and more nights.
I do plan on making a dedicated rig one day that will be more electricity bill friendly.
Thanks everyone for helping me get setup!


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2017)

IcePick said:


> I'm MetalHornet actually, IcePick was taken already.


Thanks for letting us know- we'll make sure to tag your TPU user name in the Milestone threads


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2017)

So i finally dropped off the pie chart ,no pie ,bad times , ill be back folks but I'll still pop by till then much love and i truly won't crunch or fold for anyone but Tpu so till next time good folding all.
And I meant much love, people don't fold for themselves...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2017)

*06/06/17*


*Milestones*


*


Pie
*






Congrats to all Our Folders!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2017)

*06/08/17*


*Milestones*

@IcePick passes _1,200,000_  
@Star_Hunter passes _45,000,000_    
*


Pie
*






Congrats to Our Stoners and all Our Folders!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2017)

*06/10/17*


*Milestones*

There were some stones listed this morning but I missed them. 
*

Pie
*






Congrats to all Our Folders!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2017)

*06/16/17*


*Milestones*

@Star_Hunter passes _50,000,000_      

@agent00skid passes _170,000,000_       

*






Pie
*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2017)

*06/21/17*


*Milestones*


@mx500torid passes _*900,000,000*_*!!!* 

          ￼￼            
*












Pie*







Congrats to Our Stoners and Our Pie Eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 22, 2017)

@mx500torid :


----------



## HBalazs.hu (Jun 23, 2017)

A small bite of pie... That's my first time, I think...


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 28, 2017)

Not a team milestone but a personal one http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=mx500torid


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2017)

It's been too long
@mstenholm :


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2017)

@Norton :


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 30, 2017)

I was out of town and missed this.  Still, I must congratulate @Norton  his 30,000,000 milestone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2017)

@kenkickr :


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2017)

@newtekie1 :


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Dec 5, 2017)

in the night ( European night  )i reached my (little) stone


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 12, 2017)

Since more people are folding as @Recca29 said, "Winter is here", here is yesterday's all time team standings PIE.




Also tooting my own horn since I made it back to the team all time top ten.  Although I expect to pushed down soon.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 12, 2017)

Recent milestones:

@XZero450                        35,000,000  
@kenkicker                        95,000,000 
@madness777                  17,000,000 
@Recca29                            4,000,000 
@thebluebumblebee    160,000,000 

Nice number guys.  Keep it up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2017)

NastyHabits said:


> Although I expect to pushed down soon.


If you keep up your 600K PPD, it'll take me 3 months to catch you, which is about the time that I expect to be scaling back for the summer.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2017)

Since the thread is now re-opend I thought that I might add to it - today's pie


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 13, 2017)

Going out of town, no folding from me 'til next week.   Keep it up while I'm gone.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2017)

@Jstn7477 :





BirdoSwaggins:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2017)

Time to pat ourselves on the back:


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice work everybody.  I'm back and folding once again.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 19, 2017)

A friend referred me to FAH and this team a little over a year ago,  well i finally created an account here and id like to thank you all for allowing me on the team and the pie (the 2 times i got to eat).  I should be getting and installing a second 660 ti here shortly, so maybe ill get some more pie shortly.  And hopefully ill be folding year round instead of just winter time.  

Thanks again,  BirdoSwaggins


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2017)

@XZero450 




@kenkickr 



*
This was auto-merged:*
@Recca29 , Tried to grab the 5M, but it wouldn't give it to me last night, so here's a 5.2M certificate:




@agent00skid :


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2017)

Milestones.  Congratulations guys.  I love all those zeros. 

@thebluebumblebee 





@BirdoSwaggins


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 28, 2017)

Congrats  @*NastyHabits*
ill post it, congrats and thanks for contributing


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 30, 2017)

@Norton :




@dank1983man420:


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 2, 2018)

@XZero450 





Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 3, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee 





@infrared 





Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 6, 2018)

Stand up @mstenholm and take a bow 





Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 11, 2018)

Congrats @thebluebumblebee 





Congrats @kenkickr


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 12, 2018)

mmm pie, hadn't got to eat in over a year, feels good


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 13, 2018)

Got to eat again!!!


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 21, 2018)

@kenkickr 





@thebluebumblebee





@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 80,000, sorry Crash, by the time i got to your cert it was at 89,000,  ill get it posted up here when you hit 100,000.  Its a much cleaner looking cert.  

Also congrats to @mstenholm for moving up to number 3 for the team's most points this past week.  

Congrats everybody

Well @CrAsHnBuRnXp, i fell asleep and you breezed right past 100,000, This is what i got for ya, 





Congrats


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 21, 2018)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> @CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 80,000, sorry Crash, by the time i got to your cert it was at 89,000,  ill get it posted up here when you hit 100,000.  Its a much cleaner looking cert.
> 
> Well @CrAsHnBuRnXp, i fell asleep and you breezed right past 100,000, This is what i got for ya,
> 
> ...


And now im further past that!


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 22, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp 





@Norton 




@dark2099 





Congrats everbody


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 22, 2018)

This really makes me want to get 2x1080TI's in SLI and run then 24x7. I accidentally found out that I can let my GPU fold at full power even while playing Oxygen not included without any drop in frames  or anything and it doesnt appear to slow down the folding either. I also kinda want to just toss in an old 560TI card that I have in my machine just for folding.

Edit: My crazy folder badge!


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 22, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This really makes me want to get 2x1080TI's in SLI and run then 24x7. I accidentally found out that I can let my GPU fold at full power even while playing Oxygen not included without any drop in frames  or anything and it doesnt appear to slow down the folding either. I also kinda want to just toss in an old 560TI card that I have in my machine just for folding.
> 
> Edit: My crazy folder badge!


@CrAsHnBuRnXp F@H doesn't like sli from what I've heard, that could have changed but from my understanding you'll get more points running them separately, also congrats.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 22, 2018)

Im still game for using 1 1080Ti


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 22, 2018)

@dark2099 



@ThePutzer 



@CrAsHnBuRnXp 




Congrats everyone


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 23, 2018)

Awww yeah...110k points since yesterday


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 23, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Awww yeah...110k points since yesterday


110,000 since this morning, you are close to 280,000 today


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 23, 2018)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> 110,000 since this morning, you are close to 280,000 today


And to think that is just with an old 980!

I got my badge in just 3 days


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 23, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp 




Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 25, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp Movin through these fast, 




@NastyHabits Congrats on moving up to #9 on the team for most points.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm gonna be making no points for a few days. Doing an intel to amd swap and have to wait on an EK backplate.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 25, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp 



Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 27, 2018)

I got 2 for ya @CrAsHnBuRnXp , the most current and the even 2 mil cert, the 2 mil just looks so much cleaner to me


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 27, 2018)

Seems like i should have cured cancer just this week alone!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 27, 2018)

Back to doing good...well crunching and folding anyways


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 28, 2018)

@dark2099 passes 1,700,000 



@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 2,500,000 and broke into the top 100 






Congrats

@infrared passes 95,000,000 



congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 29, 2018)

@Antykain passes 250,000 



@BirdoSwaggins passes 18,000,000 



@infrared passes 95,000,000 



@Norton passes 70,000,000 



@XZero450 passes 55,000,000 



Congrats everyone


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 31, 2018)

@Antykain passes 1,100,000 



@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 3,000,000 



Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 4, 2018)

@Antykain  passes 4,900,000 



@BirdoSwaggins  passes 19,000,000 



@CrAsHnBuRnXp  passes 4,800,000



@dark2099  passes 1,900,000 



@infrared  passes 100,000,000  
stand up and take a bow infrared



@Recca29  passes 6,100,000 



@thebluebumblebee Congrats on the top 10 




Had quite a few there, apologies if i missed anyone the past few days.

Congrats everyone


----------



## infrared (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks @BirdoSwaggins , that's a lot of zero's!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2018)

infrared said:


> Thanks @BirdoSwaggins , that's a lot of zero's!


You deserve it. I just noticed that you on top of your folding achievements managed to install an unknown Linux to boost your WGC score as well. Back in the days TPU had an multi award for that  (top 10 in both).


----------



## infrared (Feb 5, 2018)

cheers mstenholm  That was just upgrading the linux kernel to 4.15, if anything that _might_ lower ppd slightly as it has the patches for meltdown/spectre, what did improved my points was setting the ryzen/linux machines back to smash childhood cancer and intel/windoze machines to fight aids, that combo seems to work pretty efficiently. I did have all machines running mapping cancer markers after hitting 20yrs in SCC, but that dropped both 1800X's from 23-25k down to 12-14k!  The 6700k is doing well too, up from 8k to ~10k on fah2

This 1080Ti is something else though.. in linux it's doing 1.25M ppd if I leave it alone. Problem is I'm kinda addicted to pubg atm


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 6, 2018)

@Antykain passed 5,100,000 



@CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 5,200,000 



@kenkickr passed 140,000,000



Congrats everyone


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 8, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 6,100,000 



@jg900ss passed 170,000 



@Norton passed 75,000,000 



@Jstn7477 passed 1,600,000,000 



@dank1983man420 passed 270,000,000 



@BirdoSwaggins passed 20,000,000  



Congrats everyone


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 15, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 7,900,000 



@jg900ss passed 1,400,000 



@Norton passed 81,000,000 




Congrats everyone


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 23, 2018)

Seems the pages arent updating because it still shows on the website that im at 9.6mil but I have surpassed 11.3 mil. Wanted that extra special 10mil certificate


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone else lose their badge?


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 9, 2018)

I havent seen any Milestones in awhile so wanted to see if someone was needed to start showing Milestones again or if we're not allowed to anymore. If needing somebody i would be glad to do it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2018)

kenkickr said:


> I havent seen any Milestones in awhile so wanted to see if someone was needed to start showing Milestones again or if we're not allowed to anymore. If needing somebody i would be glad to do it.


Volunteers are welcome. Go for it!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 9, 2018)

kenkickr said:


> I havent seen any Milestones in awhile so wanted to see if someone was needed to start showing Milestones again or if we're not allowed to anymore. If needing somebody i would be glad to do it.


My milestones just dont seem to be updating. My credit on F@H is almost double what my certificate shows. Been that way for about a month now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> My milestones just dont seem to be updating. My credit on F@H is almost double what my certificate shows. Been that way for about a month now.


???


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 9, 2018)

I do check periodically throughout the day and have noticed days were it isnt updating. I will do my best to make sure everyone is aware of each others milestones and the contribution made for an excellent cause.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2018)

There's a big one coming up soon....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 9, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ???
> 
> View attachment 98121


Nvm im a complete idiot.  I dont want to admit to anything


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I dont want to admit to anything


Haha I hear ya and share your 'admittance'

@CrAsHnBuRnXp member of the 17,000,000 Club.  Thank you


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 11, 2018)

@jg900ss 



@BirdoSwaggins. 




One for me




@thebluebumblebee the one who got me going in the right direction.  




@dank1983man420 





Great job everyone!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2018)

Congrats stoners!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 12, 2018)

@Overclocker_2001 






@CrAsHnBuRnXp 





Great job all and if anyone is interested our Team points as of today are *9761131974*


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 14, 2018)

@jg900ss


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry all my daughter had her first softball game of the season last night. Anyways no milestones yesterday.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2018)

well one popped up


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> well one popped up


Should be another one coming tomorrow or Saturday also


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2018)

With your favorite marching song playing...
@mstenholm becomes the third person on our team to reach *1,000,000,000!!!*


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice!

Congrats @mstenholm


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2018)

Norton said:


> Should be another one coming tomorrow or Saturday also


You mean this one


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 18, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 21, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 21, 2018)

kenkickr said:


> @CrAsHnBuRnXp
> 
> View attachment 98626


If I only had 4 1080Ti's running individually now...


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 26, 2018)

@Norton  Would you look at that. Just look at it


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2018)

kenkickr said:


> @Norton Would you look at that. Just look at it


 Another big stone coming soon! 

Congrats to our other stoners!


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 30, 2018)

@silentbogo  Welcome to the club and congrats on your certificate


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 30, 2018)

kenkickr said:


> @silentbogo Welcome to the club and congrats on your certificate


Thx!

What's funny, and what really shows the progress in compute, is that it took me only a few hours last night to get as many F@H points as it took me all those years ago folding on a PC+PS3 and other random hardware for months on stretch. 
And when it comes to crunching - my phone does a better job at it than my old overclocked Phenom x4 (1st gen).


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 31, 2018)

And another for @silentbogo


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 31, 2018)

In light of all the amazing milestones these days, I present for your amusement what it used to be like. 



From March 2010.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry I missed your 40k yesterday @silentbogo


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2018)

FreeDC took mine away 

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Norton01&pts=100397732


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2018)

@Norton


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 3, 2018)

@silentbogo 




@Overclocker_2001 




@BirdoSwaggins 




@infrared 




Awesome job everybody!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 5, 2018)

@silentbogo


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 7, 2018)

I can't keep up with you @silentbogo 





@DarthBaggins 





@Jstn7477


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 7, 2018)

kenkickr said:


> I can't keep up with you @silentbogo


Just trying to make my way up at least to top-100. 

Though, I've seen that we only have 56 active processors in our team, which means my goal should be at least top-50 to catch up with all active members. Just a tad of compute compensation for all those years of slacking.

P.S. Would've been a lot easier with a 1080Ti...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Apr 7, 2018)

The 1080Ti does make things easier, I just got my 970SSC out of storage so hopefully I can get it up along with my 1080, since I'm only running my 1080Ti
And I've left my 1050SC running for OCN since it's in their Team Competition for F@H


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 8, 2018)

Sorry for no certs yesterday.  Remodeling the house and went gun-ho on it yesterday since I was sick this week.  

@silentbogo 





@DarthBaggins


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 11, 2018)

@silentbogo 





@DarthBaggins 





@CrAsHnBuRnXp


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 14, 2018)

Well first off have to give props to Team TPU for 10 billion cert.  Awesome job everybody!!!






@silentbogo Welcome to the 1 mil stoner club.  





@DarthBaggins


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 16, 2018)

Late to the party but had a busy weekend with car repairs 

@silentbogo 





@jg900ss 






@infrared


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2018)

@jg900ss


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 23, 2018)

@jg900ss 





@silentbogo


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 28, 2018)

Been a long week plus being sick so sorry all for the delays.  

@silentbogo 





@jg900ss


----------



## kenkickr (May 6, 2018)

My water pump took a dump some time Monday but back up with a new one.  A week without something going on would be nice. 

@Vulcansheart 






@silentbogo


----------



## kenkickr (May 15, 2018)

Super Mega Baseball 2 has been consuming what little time I have to play!!  Here you go stoners.  

@Vulcansheart 





@Bossmills 





@Lego4


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 3, 2018)

Feels like forever since I posted some stoners.  Been super busy with life.


@thebluebumblebee 






Me






@Jstn7477


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 24, 2018)

Tooting my own horn.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 28, 2018)

A TPU Folding at Home milestone, oh my!   
Congrats to @Boatvan passes 7,500,000


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 30, 2018)

More TPU Folding Milestones!

Matthew-TPU passes 4,500,000    
Star_Hunter passes 65,000,000   



I just love seeing all those zeros.


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> I just love seeing all those zeros.





NastyHabits said:


> Tooting my own horn.


Here's my toot with a few more zero's for ya 

Norton passes 120,000,000


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 2, 2018)

More milestones for the TPU Folding team!   Kudos to everyone!

Boatvan passes 9,000,000                         
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 40,000,000            
Matthew-TPU passes 6,500,000               

And last, but by FAR from least: Jstn7477 passes 2,200,000,000   

Sorry Jstn7477,  but emoji's just can't say enough about your milestone.
So I'll just give it a great big  OMG!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 2, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> More milestones for the TPU Folding team!   Kudos to everyone!
> 
> Boatvan passes 9,000,000
> CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 40,000,000
> ...


im actually at 7m now


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 9, 2018)

Geez guys!  You're making me work! (J/K)  More TPU FAH milestones.  Yeah!!!! 

Boatvan passes *12,000,000* 
Matthew-TPU passes *10,000,000*  
Norton01 passes *130,000,000* 

Awesome work folks.  Keep it up!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm falling down on the job.   Sorry folks, here's a bunch of Milestones.

Today:
Agent7x passes 250,000                 
Matthew-TPU passes 17,000,000           

Norton01 passes 140,000,000             

XZero450 passes 90,000,000                 

Yesterday

Matthew-TPU passed 16,000,000           

XZero450 passed 85,000,000


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 19, 2018)

More milestones!  Keep it up guys!

Agent7x passes 300,000                 
Matthew-TPU passes 19,000,000     

MStenholm passes 1,200,000,000    
XZero450 passes 100,000,000


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2018)

Yesterday's milestones.  Sorry, but I'm an idiot who decided to travel during the holidays.  

Agent7x passed 350,000                
Matthew-TPU passed 20,000,000


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 22, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> Yesterday's milestones.  Sorry, but I'm an idiot who decided to travel during the holidays.
> 
> Agent7x passed 350,000
> Matthew-TPU passed 20,000,000







hopefully i can keep this stable, i lost my passkey so im just going to leave TPU as my 1080ti folder and this one will be my 2080 ti one


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 22, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy Here's the link on retrieving a lost passkey:
https://foldingathome.org/support/faq/points/passkey/

Here's the relevant section:

*What do I do if I forgot or lost my passkey?*

Go to the passkey web page and fill in the same information as before. You will get another email with your same passkey.
Note:If your original email address is no longer accesible, you will need to enter a new email address, and you will be sent a new and different passkey.

Milestones for Thanksgiving.  I thank you all for contributing to the cause.
BirdoSwaggins passes 50,000,000    
Matthew-2080Ti passes 500,000


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 25, 2018)

xD

all of these are for TPU, i just thought TPU would be the final one, but its a mix of 1050 and 1080ti inside the tpu so i liked to split everything else up


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 27, 2018)

Milestones!   Way to go guys!  
Agent7x passes 400,000                  
Matthew-2080Ti passes 8,500,000            
XZero450 passes 120,000,000


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> Milestones!   Way to go guys!
> Agent7x passes 400,000
> Matthew-2080Ti passes 8,500,000
> XZero450 passes 120,000,000


Matthew-TPU passes 25,000,000 is worth mentioning as well


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Matthew-TPU passes 25,000,000 is worth mentioning as well


Norton passes 150m should be worth a mention too! 

Don't remember when I passed that one...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> Norton passes 150m should be worth a mention too!


Actually, a little more than a mention, especially since we had twins:





@Norton , @T-Bob


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm going to be coming for you guys when my strix 2080 gets here


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 4, 2018)

November 24th




December 3rd, 2018




December 4th, 2018




December 5th, 2018




December 6th, 2018




im catching up to myself!
look at the work unit efficiency, guys thats a 1080 ti vs a 2080 ti


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 8, 2018)

It's.HERE


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 8, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It's.HERE


Keep gaming at a minimum


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 10, 2018)

omg its PewDiePie vs T-Series
December 9th



December 10th


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2019)

Blowing my own horn a bit for passing 200 million a couple of days ago

Congrats to all of the folks with milestones since the last update!


----------



## Bow (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 12, 2019)

Sorry everyone that I haven't been on top of this, but without Free-DC, it's a bit of a PITA.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 12, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> Sorry everyone that I haven't been on top of this, but without Free-DC, it's a bit of a PITA.


i hit 100m on 2080ti today
and 64m on 1080ti <-- had a 18m headstart


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not sure how accurate or how out of date this list might be since F@H on Free-DC only got back up and running a couple of days ago.

@Agent7x passed 1,000,000             
@debs3759 passed 350,000             
@laptop-hpc passed 2,500,000             
@Matthew-2080Ti passed 130,000,000             
@mstenholm passed 1,400,000,000             
@ThePutzer passed 130,000,000

Massive respect to everyone!


----------



## debs3759 (Jan 28, 2019)

I've passed 500K now, should hit a million by the weekend now my main folder is earning roughly 100K ppd. Stats should show that soon


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

Just wondering guys, does this update the same time as the WCG does??  So I believe 3pm and 9pm??


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2019)

phill said:


> Just wondering guys, does this update the same time as the WCG does??  So I believe 3pm and 9pm??


That all depends. WCG on their official page update 0 GMT, 01:00 AM my time, 02:00 your time and 12 hours later for a half time score. BOINC stats update 3-4 times a day but the final for daily points uses the WCG midday (12:00 GMT). It shows around 2 hours later as a days production. The individual CPU scores and related values as average score and current average ranking is around a day late. For FAH  the official page updates every 4 hour but your last WU have to be accepted around 15-20 minutes before. The daily update for Free-DC is 06 AM GMT. If you want to pick up the pie from Free-DC you have to get up a bit earlier. 6-7 am your time.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm in the UK so I've just noticed it's updated yesterdays stats but nothing for today yet?  So I guess that would be later on?





Just for confirmation   Here's the one for WCG...





Just a thought


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm in the UK so I've just noticed it's updated yesterdays stats but nothing for today yet?  So I guess that would be later on?
> 
> View attachment 115258
> 
> ...


FAH on Free-DC did/do have some problems. There is a Pay-pall option that could help the poor guy....


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> FAH on Free-DC did/do have some problems. There is a Pay-pall option that could help the poor guy....



Does he need some beefier hardware?  Is it hosted through him somewhere do we know of?  Any ideas?  I wonder if my mate could help host the site or not.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2019)

Last I heard, he was running on a 2600K system.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Last I heard, he was running on a 2600K system.


Time to empty my PAYPAL account. 2600x is not a poor CPU for the job but the SSDs to keep up with all these data. I miss Free-DC folding stats.
Edit: Paypal account empited. Sure that will not buy Philip a 2970 WX but at least he knows that we appreciate his work.

Some how this post sneaked in. OK Stop Morpin, alcohol and wtf that I use to keep going, but read the below. Its a 2060.....






I will , once my painkiller and sleeping medicin is out of my body investigate is a bit.  The calculation is my aim of getting the final result, so wehave and idea off PPD.  It is like a good 1070ti OCod. Source is here https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=31359


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

I hope no one minds, but I thought I'd try something 









Just thought since I do the one for WCG, why not try the one for FAH   Oh and here's some Milestones too 

@debs3759 - debs3759 passes 500,000!!  
@laptop-hpc - laptop-hpc passes 3,000,000!!
@newtekie1 - newtekie1 passes 600,000,000!!!!  
@phill - physicalphill passes 1,200,000!! 

Obviously if this isn't any good I won't do again, but just thought it was worth a shot   Because there's no data for yesterday, then I'll just work with the data I have today   Obviously it'll change by the end of today, but if this is alright to do then I'll put up the totals from today, tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2019)

Free-DC Phillip wrote to me and said he is working on it but an every second day pie is better than none so thank you @phill


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2019)

@mstenholm would you be able to ask him what he ideally needs?  If it's a hosting, I might be able to see if a friend could help  

I'll do my best to keep it all up to date   If anyone has any suggestions for how to do it, then please do speak up because I'm open to suggestions    Just happy to help 

Here's something from yesterday I promised....









Milestones Today...



@BirdoSwaggins !! 
@debs3759 !!  
@phill !!  
I think that's it from me!!   Until tomorrow everyone!


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

Here's some pie from yesterday 









Very nice work everyone  
Here's some more milestones 





@BirdoSwaggins !! 
@debs3759 !! 
@laptop-hpc !!
@phill !! 

Until tomorrow everyone   Hope this is alright


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2019)

phill said:


> @mstenholm would you be able to ask him what he ideally needs?  If it's a hosting, I might be able to see if a friend could help
> 
> I'll do my best to keep it all up to date   If anyone has any suggestions for how to do it, then please do speak up because I'm open to suggestions    Just happy to help


I know that in the past it was SSDs and time to rebuild things when something went wrong.
Edit: Just noticed that this two day old message wasn't sent. Could be because that somebody split a glass of liquid on the keyboard.
Back to topic. His name is Philip Chapman and his e-mail is freedc.bok@gmail.com: But as I recall hosting was not an issue but with the amount of data that goes by him I'm sure that he will listen to offers.
Way to go @BirdoSwaggins and the rest of the team.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I know that in the past it was SSDs and time to rebuild things when something went wrong.
> Edit: Just noticed that this two day old message wasn't sent. Could be because that somebody split a glass of liquid on the keyboard.
> Back to topic. His name is Philip Chapman and his e-mail is freedc.bok@gmail.com: But as I recall hosting was not an issue but with the amount of data that goes by him I'm sure that he will listen to offers.
> Way to go @BirdoSwaggins and the rest of the team.



I'll see if there's anything I can do..  I guess it must be a big lump of data that he has to move, maybe it's a hardware issue he needs more CPU/ram/SSD/space etc?  I'll see if I can get a reply from him


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

Here's some pie from yesterday...









Some Milestones - 





@debs3759 !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@phill !!  

And there we have another day   It seems that yesterdays points only turned up today about 9pm UK time, so I'll keep an eye on that if I can   If anyone wishes to see anything different here, please do let me know


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2019)

Bit later than planned but went to pick up my daughter for the weekend   Here's some pie from yesterday 









Wondering if anyone has hit a milestone??  Check here!! 





@debs3759!!  
@Jstn7477!!  
@laptop-hpc!!  
@Matthew-2080Ti ??!!  
@phill!!   

And that's another day   Wow @Jstn7477 ...  That is one bloody monster score you have had there!!  How long have you been folding for??
Until tomorrow everyone 

Whilst I have 5 minutes of spare time I thought I'd put up the pie...  I wonder who was most hungry??...









Anyone who would like to know if anyone had any milestone...  I'd take a look below 




@debs3759 !!
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Matthew-2080Ti ??!!
@Matthew-TPU ??!! 
Congrats to our stoners and to everyone who is taking part


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Bit later than planned but went to pick up my daughter for the weekend   Here's some pie from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 115518
> 
> ...


@Matthew-TPU and Matthew-2080ti is one and the same -


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2019)

Well how about some pie from tomorrow??  Anyone interested??....








A good day I believe right here    Thanks to all those taking part in doing this, TPU couldn't be were it is without any of you  

Oh, anyone looking for what Milestone they have managed to surpass or seeing how a fellow team mate is doing??...  You might wanna have a look below 





@debs3759 !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Matthew-TPU ?? 
@phill !! 

A great day for all I think 

I've been noticing some funny happenings with the stats, sometimes they are there, other times they seem to disappear inbetween times..  Not quite sure what is happening there...?  Anyone noticed that??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2019)

phill said:


> sometimes they are there, other times they seem to disappear inbetween times..


That's why most of us don't rely on FDC for F@H stats, but, at the same time, there's info there that's not available anywhere else, such as milestones.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2019)

phill said:


> Well how about some pie from tomorrow??  Anyone interested??....
> 
> View attachment 115636
> 
> ...


I wrote you that you had to get up early in the morning to grab the pie.


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I wrote you that you had to get up early in the morning to grab the pie.



It seems to depend on when you refresh the page.  Earlier on this morning the points where different to what is being reported just recently.  I'll do a check tomorrow when I get to work and see what happens 

Pie to follow later 

Well time for some pie time...









I'm not sure that these numbers are correct, I was hoping to have had some data for today (4th) by now but the site for me isn't showing it up correctly...  Tried clearing cache and that's not worked so, I'll wait for another day   Still...  Milestones 





@Agent7x ??!!  
@debs3759 !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@phill !!  

I think I got everyone   I'll update if I get the right data tomorrow   Until then guys


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

Well for anyone catching up on who has managed what, here goes nothing 









Sadly there was no one in the Milestones section which is a shame...  Hopefully more tomorrow! 




Great work again for all at TPU taking part..  Some massive scores I'm seeing around, amazing work there and dedication too..


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 6, 2019)

Look at #17. https://stats.foldingathome.org/teams-monthly.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 6, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> Look at #17. https://stats.foldingathome.org/teams-monthly.


Soooo close. We get them tomorrow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> Look at #17. https://stats.foldingathome.org/teams-monthly.


Man, why'd you have to do that?  Launched me down memory lane, so I, of course, had to see where HWC was at. HA!  They're #99!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2019)

Apologises everyone, bit later than I had hoped this evening but...  Here's yesterdays results 









A great day today, considering there's only 20 members contributing...  Sadly I never got to get my rig running till the sun had gone down 
Anyone interested in some Milestones??!




@debs3759 !! 
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Matthew-2080Ti ??!  (who do I need to tag for this gentleman??) 

Amazing work for our stoners, thank you!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2019)

phill said:


> (who do I need to tag for this gentleman??


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/folding-pie-and-milestones.101133/post-3948409


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/folding-pie-and-milestones.101133/post-3948409



Thank you sir @thebluebumblebee


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Here's some stats from the 6th February....









Now for the milestones 





@BirdoSwaggins !! 
@debs3759!! 
@laptop-hpc !! 
@T4C Fantasy !! 
@phill !! 

So sorry it's so late!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 18, 2019)

Matthew-TPU = GTX 1080 Ti
and my 2080 Ti one. i dont regret splitting them instead of combining i get to show how much better a 2080ti is to a 1080 ti for science!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some stats for the 7th February!!









Milestones for the day...





For tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some stats for the 8th February!!










Milestones for the day...





For tomorrow!! 

Oh forgot to include this one today....





Thought it might be of some interest


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Here's some stats from the 9th!!









Some Milestones!!




@debs3759 !!  

More to come!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some stats coming up for the 10th!!









Some Milestones - 





@laptop-hpc !!  
@T4C Fantasy !!  

Onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stats for the 11th!!









Any Milestones??





@tPU!!  
@debs3759 !! 
@laptop-hpc !!  

Onwards to the next day!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some stats for the 12th!!









Did I hear someone say Milestones??




@laptop-hpc !! 

Amazing   More to come!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some more stats for the 13th!!









Milestones anyone??




@BirdoSwaggins !! 
@laptop-hpc !!  

On to the next one!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some stats for the 14th!!









Milestones anyone??




@agent_x007 ?? !! 
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  

I'm not sure if these results today are 100% but...


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Some stats for the 15th!!









Milestones anyone??





@T4C Fantasy !!    Amazing work there


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Here's some more stats for the 16th!!









Milestones anyone??




@agent_x007 !! 
@BirdoSwaggins !! 
@laptop-hpc !!  
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@XZero450 !!  

Amazing work there everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

And finally, yesterdays update..  I hope I have the right data!!









I think I heard someone say Milestones??





@laptop-hpc !!  
@thebluebumblebee !!  
@XZero450 !!  

What a load of updates!!  Hope this helps everyone


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 19, 2019)

Just so we are clear : I'm *not* folding.
Name is just a coincidence.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Just so we are clear : I'm *not* folding.
> Name is just a coincidence.


Different agent .  @agent_x007. It is not possible to have two folders on the same team with the same name. We have @agent00skid as a folder  and @agent7x but as with ION/Kai you need to know the a number since the member name doesn't pop up, yours did and that was close enough . Ordered a new pair of glasses myself some days ago. I just spent 3 hours trying to pair a training watch with my phone just because I was misreading the quick start manual. The print was to small for me. I assume that @phill is getting older too.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Just so we are clear : I'm *not* folding.
> Name is just a coincidence.



Many apologises, think I tagged the wrong person anyways!   Shame we haven't got you folding or crunching 



mstenholm said:


> Different agent .  @agent_x007. It is not possible to have two folders on the same team with the same name. We have @agent00skid as a folder  and @agent7x but as with ION/Kai you need to know the a number since the member name doesn't pop up, yours did and that was close enough . Ordered a new pair of glasses myself some days ago. I just spent 3 hours trying to pair a training watch with my phone just because I was misreading the quick start manual. The print was to small for me. I assume that @phill is getting older too.



I'm definitely getting older lol


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Here's an update for yesterday the 18th if anyone is interested 









Milestones I hear people say....  Well, look 'ere!! 





@laptop-hpc !!  
@mx500torid !!  
@thebluebumblebee !!  

Wow is all I can pretty much say to the results for today...  Stunned and in awe!!   Great work everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 20, 2019)

Way to go @mx500torid .  Nice to see you hit 10 digits.


----------



## XZero450 (Feb 20, 2019)

@mstenholm - I see.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 20, 2019)

That 400 Million looks pretty good too BBB


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone fancy to find out what yesterdays Pie was??









And as for Milestones??.....




@T4C Fantasy !!  
@mstenholm !!  
@phill !!  

If I've missed anything or anyone, many apologises   Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

Bit later than I had hoped and thought, but better late than never   Yesterdays Pie 









Anyone wondering if anyone passed any milestones??





@laptop-hpc !!  

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

Thought since I'm soooo busy at work, I'd do something useful  









Anyone passing by any Milestones??....




@BirdoSwaggins !! 
@T4C Fantasy !!  

Such amazing work and effort from a rather surprisingly small team for Folding..  Hopefully if the suns out a little bit over the weekend, I'll be able to get both cards up and running to do a little bit more     Respect to everyone folding and crunching away


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

Here's some PIE for yesterdays FAH love 









And lets see if there's anyone for Milestones as well...




@laptop-hpc !!  

You are rocking up the points!!   Nice work man!!  What card do you use??


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2019)

Pie loving for the 23rd February 2019!!









Anyone hit any Milestones at all??





Sadly no one today...  But I'm hopefully tomorrow might bring us a few....


----------



## laptop-hpc (Mar 2, 2019)

@phill 


phill said:


> You are rocking up the points!!   Nice work man!!  What card do you use??





I just have a Gigabyte RX 580 Gaming 4GB that I bought used for $115 a few months ago. It's been great so far, with nice quiet fans.

I run it under Arch Linux at the stock 1340 MHz core/1750 MHz RAM. It is undervolted to 1060mv though. That lowers the power draw to barely under 100W. I can also overclock the core to 1460 MHz at 1200mv, but power draw shoots to ~145W.

For some reason the FAH client estimates roughly 400K PPD, but I seem to be getting 600K+ on some days. 
I also have an R9 380X I would like to get running, but I don't have a system to put it in yet.


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

laptop-hpc said:


> @phill
> 
> I just have a Gigabyte RX 580 Gaming 4GB that I bought used for $115 a few months ago. It's been great so far, with nice quiet fans.
> 
> ...



It looks like it's putting out a decent amount of PPD I think for the spec of the card   That's good to know as I've a few RX480's myself, so I might throw a few working if there's enough sun to pay for the electric   Gotta love solar panels 
We used to have some of the Gaming cards from Gigabyte, wasn't very impressed with their cooling since we had to run them at like 100% fan speed and the temps, well, sucked   Mate bought some Strix cards and they where in a world of difference.  But these AMD cards, love to be undervolted, they really do   I think I used to run the Strix cards I had at 1140Mhz under 1v I think, I'll definitely have to check that...

Anything that you can use to put to this use is amazing and I'm sure the rest of the guys thank anyone who joins up and does this


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Time to catch up!! 

How about some pie??









Anyone interested in the milestones??




@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@phill !!  
@Steevo1 ?? 

Amazing work everyone, @T4C Fantasy that 2080 Ti is a monster for folding!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Some pie for the 25th February 2019!!










Milestones!!




@laptop-hpc !!  
@phill 

More to come!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Here's some numbers for the 26th February 2019!!









And todays Milestones 





@phill 

Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Some details for the 27th February 2019....!!









Milestones for today??..




@phill 

Amazing work everyone!! Man there are some heavy hitters out today!!  @mstenholm just shy of 9m!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone fancy finding out about 28th February 2019??









Wondering if you hit the list for the Milestones??....




@laptop-hpc !!  
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@phill !!  

That's all for today, 1st of March stats coming up


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

So back up to date...  Pie for yesterday, 1st March 2019!!









Anyone on the Milestones list today??





Sadly not, but there's always tomorrow  
Apologises for all the delays in the updates..  I hope it's not been too late


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

Well here's some results for the 2nd March 2019!!









Anyone for Milestones??





@laptop-hpc !!  

Great work my man!!   Awesome!!
Until tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Here's a bit of an update for the 3rd March 2019!!









Milestones, get your milestones here 




Another massive milestone for @BirdoSwaggins   Congrats man!!    Amazing


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Here's an update for the 4th March 2019!!









Milestones for the day...




Congrats everyone   Amazing work from everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

And here's the update for yesterday... 5th March 2019!!









Milestones??  Anyone this time??





@laptop-hpc !!  
@phill !!  

Great work everyone, congrats to @laptop-hpc for yet another milestone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2019)

An update for the 6th March 2019....









Milestones for the day are...




@phill !!  

Everyone is having a great day!!  Until tomorrow guys


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2019)

Here's the update from yesterday, 7th March 2019!!









And some milestones to boot 




@T4C Fantasy !!  
@phill !!  

I think the above chart and pie aren't quite 100% right, so if I catch it right, I'll update it later


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2019)

Here's an update for the 8th March 2019!!  ( I hope!!)









Milestones!! 




@laptop-hpc !!  
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@phill !!  
Congrats to our three stoners and a massive thank you to everyone helping this amazing cause!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2019)

Here's an update from yesterday..  I have a feeling these updates are all over the place and I think sometimes I'm missing out on the actual update till later at night...  So strange!!  But I digress....  Here's some numbers 









Milestones!! 





@laptop-hpc !!  
@mstenholm !!  
@phill !! 

I'll update again if I get some better numbers, hopefully being at work tomorrow I'll be able to catch the results nice and early


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2019)

I think this is another update from yesterday, but here we are again!   10th March 2019!!









And the Milestones as well...





@laptop-hpc !!  
@mstenholm !! 
@phill !!  

I hope that since I'm back to work now, I'll get a bit more of a normal update for everyone   FAH definitely doesn't update like WCG does!   Sorry guys...


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2019)

Here's hoping this helps for the updates from now on   11th March 2019!!









A few more members folding today, nice work!! 
Now on to the Milestones...





@Agent7x ??!!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@Folgore !!  
@phill !!  

Great work everyone, really great day


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

Here's some data from yesterday   12th March 2019!!









A pretty decent day there   21 contributing as well   Now the Milestones...




@Agent7x??!!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@Folgore !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@newtekie1 !!  
@phill !!  
@XZero450 !!  

What an amazing day for milestones 
@newtekie1 , @XZero450  and @BirdoSwaggins ...  Utterly amazing


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2019)

Here's some pie and milestones for 13th March 2019!!









And here's the milestones 




@AmioriK !!  
@Folgore !!  
@phill !!  

Welcome to the FAH team @AmioriK !! 
Until tomorrow everyone   Great work today


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

Here's an update for the 14th March 2019!!









And now for the Milestones....




@AmioriK !!  
@Jstn7477 !!  

Amazing work guys!!   What a team!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

An update for the 15th March 2019!! 









And here's the milestones ....




@laptop-hpc !!  

Great work everyone, I'm pretty sure that these results today are all over the spot and are probably wrong so apologies in advance..  I'm not sure what Free-DC stats is up to, but it's definitely not as solid as it's WCG data    I'll keep posting it up but just let me know if it's not needed


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

An update for the 16th March 2019!!









Milestones for today....




@AmioriK !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  

I do believe @laptop-hpc is getting a double bonus for passing by 19m two days running lol   I really would love to know how accurate todays results are....  Is there another site we could try that gives us FAH info/data?? 
Great work everyone, such a team we have here


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2019)

EOC is much more accurate, but they don't list a "yesterday" stat, so it has to be manually assembled and you have to catch it at just the right time, which is in the middle of the night for you..


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> EOC is much more accurate, but they don't list a "yesterday" stat, so it has to be manually assembled and you have to catch it at just the right time, which is in the middle of the night for you..



Is there anything you don't know my good man??!!  Oh maybe you might be able to fix my WCG Cruncher badge as well?? ....  Ironically my Folding badge works, but not the WCG Cruncher...  
Anyways, thanks @thebluebumblebee , I'll try that tomorrow night   I've just tried it now and it looks pretty decent too me..  The Free Stats one is all over the place...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2019)

If you search this thread, you should find msgclb's description of how he did pie.  You have to catch the 9 PM (central time) update and then after 12 PM update, you have to grab the "points update" column and add it to the 9 PM grab.  Sound like fun?  No, I didn't think so, and that's why no one has done F@H Pie for a long time.  msgclb actually went over to the darkside.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

I'll give it a go sir, we'll see how much better it is compared to Free-DC


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Here's some stats from yesterday, 17th March 2019....









And in case anyone is wondering about milestones....




@AmioriK !!  
@Folgore !!  
@phill !!  

Let's see how this new stats page works


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

phill said:


> Here's some stats from yesterday, 17th March 2019....
> 
> View attachment 118912
> 
> ...


Average values, not daily, but I guess better than nothing. At least nobody noticed that @XZero450 beat me yesterday


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

I've only just noticed it..  Damn..  I'll have a check on the Free-DC site and see what that is doing...  It's all over the place with FAH, WCG is so much more slick....


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Lets try the one from Free-DC....  










Does that help @mstenholm ??  Still number 2 tho


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

phill said:


> I've only just noticed it..  Damn..  I'll have a check on the Free-DC site and see what that is doing...  It's all over the place with FAH, WCG is so much more slick....


You have to get up early to get that worm. Same as with WCG, before 6 am your time 
Edit: See below. I was wrong. @phill did magic.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

phill said:


> Lets try the one from Free-DC....
> 
> View attachment 118921
> 
> ...


. How did you managed to get that?


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> . How did you managed to get that?



When I get into work, it's saved on my browser as one of my pinned tabs   I normally try to get it for about 8am or just after (maybe before if I'm feeling excited about coming into work early!! ) and it loads up.  Trouble is when you refresh the page, some of the data is all over the place and sometimes doesn't even show from 2 days ago.  Then a few hours later its different again, it's a bloody mess...  WCG is so much better with reporting the data, I've no idea why it's like it


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2019)

Here's some data finally from yesterday for pie and milestones  









And milestones for the day....




@AmioriK !!  

Nice work there mate!!  
Great work as always everyone!!  Found this as well but not so sure it's so useful right now but soon maybe....





We've currently no threats for the team and our daily output..    Happy days for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

Well I think I timed this right today...  Yesterdays results for the 19th March 2019!! 









Now for the milestones 




@AmioriK !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  

Great job guys   Not been able to run FAH myself for a few days, no sun!!


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

1660 is back into the fold after weekend of downtime. 

I made a pun.

Fairly certain that 330K PPD is from the 570 alone, bless its heart, been folding away up in the attic all by itself.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> 1660 is back into the fold after weekend of downtime.
> 
> I made a pun.
> 
> Fairly certain that 330K PPD is from the 570 alone, bless its heart, been folding away up in the attic all by itself.



What's the temps like up in the loft?   If it's like the conservatory for the crunchers I have out there, it'll be nice and chilled   Have you sent back the Gigabyte card yet?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

phill said:


> What's the temps like up in the loft?   If it's like the conservatory for the crunchers I have out there, it'll be nice and chilled   Have you sent back the Gigabyte card yet?


idk, but not much cooler. it's not really an attic per se, just the top floor with the curved ceilings where it merged with the roof and has skylights. mum uses it as an attic/loft space so i just call it that.

and no i just can't do it. Ebuyer will send the rma request to management and i will have to phone them up, which i cannot face. So it's sitting in the box doing nothing. dont even wanna fold on it, i just kinda wanna pretend it doesnt exist

£215 is the price of my anxiety.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> idk, but not much cooler. it's not really an attic per se, just the top floor with the curved ceilings where it merged with the roof and has skylights. mum uses it as an attic/loft space so i just call it that.
> 
> and no i just can't do it. Ebuyer will send the rma request to management and i will have to phone them up, which i cannot face. So it's sitting in the box doing nothing. dont even wanna fold on it, i just kinda wanna pretend it doesnt exist
> 
> £215 is the price of my anxiety.



You'll be fine mate    Think you could send them an E Note I believe it's called, so you wouldn't need to speak with anyone if that's a problem


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

phill said:


> You'll be fine mate    Think you could send them an E Note I believe it's called, so you wouldn't need to speak with anyone if that's a problem


ill open the request now and see what happens........

edit; huh. they approved it without management referral.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

Well here's some numbers for yesterday...  20th March 2019!! 









And here's the milestones 




@AmioriK !!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
Congrats everyone   Great work and great day folding


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2019)

Stats for the 21st March 2019....









I think Free-DC has had a bit of a senior moment and combined about 3 or 4 days worth of folding in to one...  Not sure what has gone on here...  Still, here we go 





@AmioriK !!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@Folgore !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@phill !!  

Great work everyone, team TPU kicking ^%$" 24/7


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

Sorry for the delay everyone, but here's some pie and milestones from the 22nd March 2019!!









And here's the milestones...





Sadly no one today, but here's hoping there's some one tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

Here's some more details from the 23rd March 2019!!









And now for the milestones 




@phill !!  

That's all I have for the 23rd guys, on to yesterday next


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

And last but not least, yesterday   24th March 2019!!









And for the milestones....





Think the stats for today are misbehaving a little so, if I get anything better, I'll post them up   Over I go to the WCG stats now....


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

Apologies everyone, I believe Free-DC is up to it's own tricks again, so here's yesterdays results 









Here's the milestones for yesterday 




TechPowerUp !!!!  
@phill !!  

Amazing work for Team TPU passing 14 Billion points!!


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2019)

Here's some pie for yesterday!!  









And now for the milestones!! 




@CattyMcCatface!!  
@phill !! 

Until tomorrow then everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

Well, here goes for some pie for the 27th March 2019!!









And here's some Milestones as well just for anyone interested 




@Bossmills ??!! 

@mstenholm looks like your number one again today


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

Here's some pie and milestones from yesterday for Folding @ Home   28th March 2019!!









And the milestones for today are....





@agent00skid !! 
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@phill !!  

Great day as always everyone


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 29, 2019)

phill said:


> And the milestones for today are....
> 
> View attachment 119777
> 
> ...


Excellent work fellow folders.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi guys, bit of a catch up for me after a very busy weekend with my little ladies...  Hope everyone is alright 









Anyone for Milestones??
@mstenholm  1,700,000,000 !!  
@T4C Fantasy  110,000,000 !! 
@agent00skid   300,000,000 !! 
@Folgore   3,500,000 !! 

Congrats everyone, amazing work and great work team!!


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Here's some results for the 30th March 2019!!









And some milestones??




@Norton !!  
@Overclocker_2001 !!  

Great work everyone and great work for our stoners!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2019)

How did you get on..... 31st March 2019!!
Now I got it 










And now for the milestones??




@Norton !! 
@Overclocker_2001 !!  

I think the stats looked a little bit messed up but...  I'll post up what I have


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2019)

And for Aprils Fools...  









Any milestones for today??





Great day and great work everyone   Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2019)

Yesterdays pie for 2nd April 2019!!









And now for the Milestones...




@XZero450 !! 

Great day everyone    These stats are all over the place here!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's some more stats for FAH on the 3rd March 2019!! 









Anyone looking for Milestones??




@BirdoSwaggins !!  

These stats are far from constant that's for sure   I'll see if I can update during the day  
Great work everyone 

As I have found what I think is a bit more realistic set of stats, I'll add them below 









And an added Stoner on the milestones 




@XZero450 !!  
I'm not sure what is going on with the stats at Free-DC but heck I hope it can get sorted out at some point!!


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2019)

Who would like to know about who was were for yesterdays Folding?? 









Any Milestones at all??




Sadly not today but congrats everyone on a great day   I swear these totals are having me on most days!!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

Wondering who got on best or worst with yesterdays folding?? 









Anyone for Milestones??





Sadly no one today, but forever hoping there'll be someone tomorrow 
Great jobs everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

Well what about the 6th April 2019??....









And for todays Milestones??





@phill !!  

I'm sure as eggs those stats aren't right but then today I've not even managed to sit down for myself so I think these stats might be a little messed up...  Still I might have some others...





I've not done a pie for this one, but but can do if people wanted 

Hope you're all having a great weekend


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2019)

Another day, another slice of FAH pie....









And a bit of the milestones as well...




@Russ64 !!  

Awesome work everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2019)

How's about some messed up FAH Pie  









And on to the Milestones 





@Agent7x !! 
@phill !!  
@Russ64 !!  

I think something has gone on a bit funny with the results for FAH yesterday, it looks like it's combined the two days together!   Still, I hope that's of some use    Great job everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2019)

Apologies guys, bit of a busy day at work yesterday and no free time at home so....   Making the most of working day 

9th April 2019!!









And the Milestones 




@Russ64 !!   

Great work everyone   Great day


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2019)

And here's todays...  10th April 2019!!









And as for some Milestones??





Sadly no one but there's always tomorrow 
Great work everyone, the team is doing brilliantly as always


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2019)

Here's some pie for the Folding at Home for the 11th April 2019 









And here's some Milestones for the day as well...




@laptop-hpc !!  
@Russ64 !!  
Great work to our stoners and to the 18 taking part and contributing to this great team   Awesome !!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2019)

Here's some results from yesterday... 12th April 2019!! 









And for the Milestones??...





@phill !!

Not a bad day at all   Think the stats are a little off, as I refreshed the page afterwards and it had combined two days together again :facepalm:  Still, onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Right, now for the big update....  

13th April 2019!!









And for the milestones - 




@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Great day everyone   Onto the next....


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Updates for the 14th April 2019!!









And for the milestones.....




@Lego4 ??!!  
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Another great day guys, on to the next one !!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

And with some jiggery pokery....  15th April 2019!!









And as for the milestones....





@BirdoSwaggins !! 
@Lego4 !!??  
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Great work everyone, think something was screwy with the results again today...  Here's the details from FAH Extreme...





Think this might have been for the 16th as well..  But


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Now, on to the 16th April 2019!!









And as for the milestones....





@Jstn7477 !!  
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Amazing day guys, think the results are a little screwy but hopefully something is better than nothing


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Time for the 17th April 2019.....









And the milestones....





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow 
Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

For the 18th April 2019!!









And for the milestones?....




@dank1983man420 ??!! (Can anyone help here please??)  
@mstenholm !!  
@phill !!  
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

What an amazing day for our stoners....  

On for tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

And for the 19th April 2019!!









And the milestones?...




@madness777 !!  
@phill !!  

A great day everyone, great work


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

For the 20th April 2019!!









And the milestones for today....





@madness777 !!  
@phill !!
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 !!  

Another messy stats day for FAH but hopefully it's as updated as needs be


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

For the 21st April 2019!!









And for the milestones...




@madness777 !!  
@phill !!  
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 !!??  

Great day guys...  Hopefully these results will sort themselves out in tomorrow's results.....


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

For the 22nd April 2019!!









And for the milestones....
@Russ64 !!  4m!!  

Great work everyone and great work to our stoner!!  The milestone grab made no sense so I've ignored that for today!!   I hope this is a bit better for everyone now?


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

And last but certainly not least...  Yesterdays results 









And the milestones...




@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 !!??  

Great work everyone, been a pleasure being part of the team as always


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

Here's the results for yesterday guys, 24th April 2019!! 









And the milestones....





@T4C Fantasy !!  
@newtekie1 !!  
@Simplex0 !!??  

Great work for our stoners for yesterday, good solid team effort from TPU as always   Oh @mstenholm, I'm sad to say you where in 2nd place for yesterday


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 25, 2019)

phill said:


> Here's the results for yesterday guys, 24th April 2019!!
> 
> 
> Great work for our stoners for yesterday, good solid team effort from TPU as always   Oh @mstenholm, I'm sad to say you where in 2nd place for yesterday


Yes and that was a good day . Temperature is up and my two 2070s are taking a rest.


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2019)

Here's some results for yesterday, 25th April 2019!!










And now for the milestones....




@NastyHabits !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  
@XZero450 !!  

Congrats to our stoners for the day, very great work!!  Those are some massive targets and milestones to reach   Congrats again!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

Well here's some stats for 26th April 2019.....









And now for the milestones???




@Simplex0 ??!!  
Great day again guys, everyone is putting in some top effort!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

And some more results for the 27th April 2019....









And for the milestones...





@T4C Fantasy !!  
@NastyHabits !!  
@newtekie1 !!  
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 !!  
@XZero450 !!  
Some amazing and absolute awesome milestones for our stoners    Well done everyone, really well done!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

Yesterdays pie results might have to wait for a bit since Free-DC seems to be catching up or playing about, so I'll update yesterdays as soon as I can  

28th April 2019!!


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2019)

Here's some interesting results from Free-DC this morning for the FAH group...  29th April 2019!!









And as for the milestones....??




@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 !!??  

Many congrats to our stoners, great work!!    Not sure that the stats are correct, but we'll go with it   Not sure why the FAH has such a problem compared to the WCG group.... Strange...


----------



## phill (May 1, 2019)

Well how did everyone get on yesterday??  30th April 2019!!









And as for the days milestones??




@T4C Fantasy !!  
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  
Many congrats to our stoners for the day!!  Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (May 2, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 1st May 2019!! 









And here goes for the Milestones of the day....




@Simplex0 ??!!  

Not far off of that 10m marker now   Great work for our stoner today, wonder how quick he'll be back... tomorrow maybe??


----------



## phill (May 3, 2019)

Here's some stats for yesterdays FAH for the 2nd May 2019!!









And now for the milestones...





@Lego4 ??!! 
@Simplex0 !!  

Great day everyone!!


----------



## XZero450 (May 4, 2019)

@phill - Thank you for keeping up on all of this! You are a true hero.


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

XZero450 said:


> @phill - Thank you for keeping up on all of this! You are a true hero.



I like to try and help wherever I can and if not, cause chaos doing so    It's great to be a part of the TPU team so I'm very happy to be able to give something back


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

And since I'd had a long weekend last weekend, time for a bit of a catch up 

So, here goes for the 3rd May 2019....









And as for the milestones...




@Lego4 ??!!  
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Congrats to our stoners of the day!!  Great work and hopefully see you back soon!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Now for the 4th May 2019!!









Think the stats are a little all over the place but I hope they don't overlap too much 
And for the days milestones....




@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  
Another great day for our stoners...  So great having so much support for this   Anyone else fancy trying to get on the board???....


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Now for the 5th May 2019!!









Great results for the day guys   Amazing work!!
Now milestones....??




@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  
Amazing work from our stoners... Keep seeing these guys on the milestones every day I'm going to get a complex!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

And now for yesterdays stats...  6th May 2019!!









Definitely think there's something up with the stats for yesterday, but I believe this is 2 days worth combined or something, so we get the idea that @mstenholm seems to be hitting that number 1 spot more often than not   

And here's the milestones...







@Agent7x ??!!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Cracking results guys, very impressive as always   Our stoners doing great work today as always


----------



## phill (May 8, 2019)

Some numbers for the 7th May 2019!!









And for the milestones??....





@phill !!  
@Simplex0 !!??  

Congrats to our stoner and great work from everyone else as always


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

Right, time for a little update after a rather busy busy week and weekend   8th May 2019!!









And now for the milestones??




@Agent7x !!??  
@phill !! 
@Simplex0 !?!! 

Another great day for our stoners today   It seems the points for Free-DC are doing their normal thing of going all over the place again   Keep it going guys, brilliant work as always


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

And now for the 9th May 2019!!









And for the milestones....




@Simplex0 !!??  

Congrats to our stoner and congrats to everyone else still folding away, great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

And again for the 10th May 2019!!









And as for the milestones for the day??....




@Simplex0 ??!!  

Great work again for our stoner, thanks to everyone else taking part


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

And for the 11th May 2019??......









And for the milestones ....





Sadly no one today, but I reckon there'll be some time tomorrow!!  Well, when the stats sort themselves out!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

And for yesterday which I don't believe is quite correct...  12th May 2019!!









And as for the milestones for the day....




Found it!! 
@Simplex0 ??!!  @ 16m!!!!  

For some reason it's not updated it yet in the Milestones bit, but there we go 

Great work everyone   I've had to take a step back from FAH because something is going rather odd and funny with my MSI X99 board, no clue what is going on with it but need to give it a bit of a test...  Hopefully I will get back on the wagon soon


----------



## phill (May 14, 2019)

Well guys, back to normal now, so lets see how people did yesterday 









And now for the milestones....




@Russ64 !!          

I'm pretty sure that the stats for yesterday are a little on the high side but still, congrats to everyone taking part 
I think I have finally found out what is wrong with my X99 MSI board, so I'm hoping that I'll be able to send that back but I have little hope.....


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

Apologies everyone, I was so busy at work yesterday I never got chance to update with the 14th results   Still, here now after a busy patch at work....









And as for the milestones for the day??  





@ TPU!!!!                      
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Great work for our stoners today and a MASSIVE congrats to TPU      Passing 15 billion points!!  We are well on our way!!

Thank you to everyone taking part and contributing


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

As for todays 15th May 2019....









And as for the milestones for the day??.....





@Simplex0 !??!            

I think Free-DC stats where having a senior moment so, I'll forgive it today   I did wonder if the below was of any interest...





Who we are catching up to  
Great work everyone


----------



## phill (May 17, 2019)

So what happened with the pie for FAH yesterday then??....  16th May 2019!









And as for the milestones for the day??....





@Simplex0 ??!!           
@ThePutzer ??!!  

Another great day again everyone, not sure that Free-DC isn't having another senior moment there but we'll forgive it


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

And for the weekend catch up for FAH   We have the 17th May 2019 










And here comes the milestones....





@Simplex0 ??!!          
@ThePutzer ??!!  

The stats are out again but hopefully up to date as possible   Great work everyone, team TPU shining as always


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

Here's the results for the 18th May 2019.....









And here's the milestones for today...
@mstenholm !!  1,900,000,000 !!  

Outstanding milestone there sir!!    Apologies, I never saw or must have took a screen grab of that milestone   Most frustrating....  But very many congrats


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

And here's yesterdays...  19th May 2019!!









And here comes the milestones...




@Russ64 !!  

Great work for our stoner and as always the rest of the team !!    I'm not sure the stats have quite updated correctly but I'll update during the day if I can  
Great work team as always


----------



## phill (May 22, 2019)

I missed out 20th May 2019, as something was going on rather weirdly with the stats and never gave me any thing really, so I've grabbed todays instead  

So for the 21st May 2019...









And for the milestones





Sadly no one yesterday but hopefully tomorrow    Great work everyone, the numbers are massive   
Apologies if I have missed anyone, I'll check a little later


----------



## phill (May 23, 2019)

After a bit of a mess up again with the stats, I believe we are back on track   So yesterdays results without further delay 









And here's for the milestones....





@Lego4 ??!!         
@madness777 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  
@XZero450 !! 

Amazing work everyone, massive Milestone for our stoner @XZero450 .....  Amazing support from you sir!!  
Well wonder what tomorrow will be like   See you then all!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

Time for an update, been meaning to try and get this done sooner, but when do baby's and especially girls play by the rules??....  Still, 23rd May 2019, results please!! 









Here we go!!  And now for some milestones??....





Sadly no one today but then I don't think it's playing ball!!    Still always tomorrow 

Great day everyone, really impressive scores for the top 5 that's for sure, even the top 6!!     Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

And now for the 24th May 2019 results??....









Ah ha....  Another day with some fun results...  On to the milestones!! 





Yep these aren't working so great either..  Maybe tomorrow??....  Hopefully...

As always tho, some great support even though I know the numbers aren't speak true...  Amazing team TPU...  Please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

And now for the 25th May 2019 results...  Yesterday 









And now for the milestones??.....




@Jstn7477 !!                             

Yeah, there's not been a proper update as I know I've just passed a milestone and that's not being shown...     Hopefully it'll catch up soon and update correctly..  I'm hoping...
EDIT - After another refresh of the page, guess what showed up....
@Jstn7477 - I'm not sure there's enough emotions in the selection of TPU to show the appreciation and respect that you deserve for that amazing, massive and crazy milestone you've just passed....  Hats off to you sir!!  

Great show again everyone, some major points going on as always   Team TPU you all rock!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 26, 2019)

phill said:


> And now for the 25th May 2019 results...  Yesterday
> 
> And now for the milestones??.....
> 
> ...


    A bit of digging revealed this small milestone  

2019-05-25​Jstn7477​2,700,000,000​


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> A bit of digging revealed this small milestone
> 
> 2019-05-25​Jstn7477​2,700,000,000​



Many thanks for that one @mstenholm !!  I swear Free-DC is becoming less and less accurate of late with Milestones and results...  Not so amused...  Still after a refresh of the page, it finally showed up


----------



## phill (May 27, 2019)

Here's some data for the 26th May 2019!!









And here comes the milestones....?





@Jstn7477 !!  I swear we did this yesterday but....                 
@Russ64 !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Also welcome our newest member, @windwhirl !!   I hope you enjoy your time here  

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (May 28, 2019)

And here's some numbers for the 27th May 2019!!









And for the milestones for the day??....




@Agent7x ??!!          
@Russ64 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  
@windwhirl !!  

Great day for our stoners today, great work there guys!!


----------



## phill (May 29, 2019)

Here's some results for yesterday...  28th May 2019!!









And for the milestones....




@phill !!    
@windwhirl !!  

Not a bad day at all   Congrats to our stoner and hope to see you back soon!!


----------



## phill (May 30, 2019)

Here's some FAH results and PIE for the 29th May 2019!! 





Top 16!




And as for the milestones and stoners...
Are a bit of a mess, so I've seen @windwhirl pass 300,000 points!!   Very many congrats there man!!      

Hopefully normal service will resume shortly... lol


----------



## phill (May 31, 2019)

Here's some results for FAH PIE for the 30th May 2019..... 









And for the milestones??.....  Any stoners today...??




@windwhirl !!        

Until tomorrow guys, great work as always and more so for our stoner today...    (I'm not sure if the results are quite correct again but hopefully Free-DC will sort itself out )


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

For the weekend update of who's where in FAH PIE...   Here goes for Friday's numbers....









And now for the milestones....




@windwhirl !!         

Great work from our stoner Friday and we'll hopefully see you again soon!!    Great work to our team as well, doing great work as always


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

Now for Saturdays results for the FAH PIE  









And now for our milestones......




@Simplex0 !!??  
@windwhirl !!  

Great work for our stoners today..  Hopefully we'll see you both again soon!!    Top work as always from our team as well, amazing


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

And now for yesterdays results...  Who is where in our TPU team??....









And for our milestones??




@windwhirl !!  

Great work from our lone stoner today, impressive work!!   Great work as always from this top team..  With so few members we certainly do very well indeed


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2019)

Here's some results from yesterday...  Who has the biggest slice of FAH PIE??....









And anyone on the list for the Milestones...??




@windwhirl !!        

Great work everyone and great work for our stoner of the day


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 4, 2019)

phill said:


> Here's some results from yesterday...  Who has the biggest slice of FAH PIE??....
> 
> View attachment 124290
> 
> ...


This is the one out of ten that actually is correct. I better get used to other flavors than cherry  with these summer like temperatures that has fallen upon my neck of the World.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 4, 2019)

Hmm, FAH pie... Deliciously crunchy


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

Here's some results for the pie eating monsters of yesterday, 4th June 2019!!









And here comes the milestones....




@windwhirl !!         
Flying along there mate    Great work, keep it going!!  Great work from everyone else too


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

So how did you do yesterday your wondering...  Well, you're in the right place to find out   5th June 2019!!









And for our milestones for the day....





@Simplex0 ??!!                
@windwhirl !! 

Great day for our two stoners and the team    The top 5 users producing at least 1.3m points is amazing!!    Hats off to you all


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

Well here goes for yesterday....  6th June 2019 !! 









And as for the milestones for the day??...





Sadly no one today but here's hoping someone might be there tomorrow   
Great day for TPU as always   Thankfully the sun was out and I managed to get a few work units done myself    Thanks to everyone contributing their GPU time and hardware as always!!


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2019)

Here goes, slightly earlier than thought but yesterdays FAH PIE  Who had the most???....  7th June 2019!!









And now for the milestones for the day....  




@debs3759 !!        
@windwhirl !!  

Great job stoners!!    Impressive day as well    Team TPU flying along as always


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

8th June 2019 stats for FAH PIE is coming up!!  










And for milestones for the day??....





@debs3759 !!         
@Russ64 !!  
@windwhirl !!  

What a great day guys   I think Free-DC isn't playing ball very well at the moment, so I think the stats might be a little way out sadly...  Here's hoping it sorts itself out soon... Great contributions though regardless


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Some stats for the 9th June 2019 would be possible if Free-DC updated..  Still stuck with a day ago stats for some reason..  I'll keep an eye and see if things change and I'll update accordingly 

Apologies everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone care to find out where they managed to get for yesterdays FAH Pie??   10th June 2019!!









And now for the milestones for the day...  Anyone see yourself there??..... 




@Lego4 !!??         
@mstenholm !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

What a good day for team TPU   As for the stoners as well, amazing work guys    Impressive as always!!


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2019)

Right guys, Free-DC has been up to it's usual tricks but I think it's finally caught itself up   So stats for 11th June 2019!!  









And now for the milestones??.....




@Agent7x ??!!         
Great day everyone as always    Impressive work as always from you @mstenholm    I've sadly had no sun so the solar has been pretty poor the last few days


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 12, 2019)

phill said:


> Right guys, Free-DC has been up to it's usual tricks but I think it's finally caught itself up  So stats for 11th June 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 124807
> 
> ...


These numbers represent more than 2 days worth of folding. Free-DC at its best


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

Been wondering who has managed what?  What Milestones you might have crossed??  This is the place to find out   12th June 2019!!









And as for the milestones ??? 




@debs3759 !!          
@windwhirl !!  

Great work from our stoners yesterday and everyone else as always    I think that stats have finally sorted it's life out now....



mstenholm said:


> These numbers represent more than 2 days worth of folding. Free-DC at its best



I would love to know what is going on with that site..  WCG reports perfectly fine every day (unless there's a big hiccup....) But still....    If he needs a server I can always send him one of the ones I have


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

Well here's some stats for yesterday's FAH Pie    13th June 2019!!









Now for the milestones....  Who's here today??




@windwhirl !!          

Great work from our stoner yesterday and great work from everyone who contributed   I see Free-DC starting to play around again   Watch this space for some funky results!!


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2019)

Well everyone, I hope you're well??  Here's some stats finally from Free-DC for yesterdays FAH Pie   14th June 2019!!









And now for the milestones for yesterday as well....




@debs3759 !!         
@Simplex0 !!  

Great work for our stoners and as always all of our contributors   A massive thank you as always    Until tomorrow then


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2019)

Here's some results from yesterday, 15th June 2019!!









And here comes the milestones!!




@debs3759 !!          
@jellyrole !!  
@simplex0 ??!!  
@windwhirl !!  
Massive congrats to all of our stoners yesterday!!    Great work   Great job as always team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2019)

How did everyone get on yesterday with the FAH??  Take a look below  16th June 2019!!









And now for the milestones of the day?.....





@debs3759 !!          
@jellyrole !!  
@phill !!  
@Simplex0 !!??  
@windwhirl !!  

Congrats to all of our stoners!!    What an amazing day


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2019)

What was happening with yesterdays FAH Pie??!!  Have a look below!! 









And for the milestones....





@debs3759 !!           

I think Free-DC is having another senior moment so I think the totals are again all over the place....  Either ways, great work team TPU as always


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

Well here's a bit of an update after a day or so of feeling rough...  FAH Pie for the 18th June 2019!!









And now for the milestones....




@debs3759 !! 
@XZero450 !!!!  
Great work for our stoners, especially @XZero450, what an amazing milestone man!!    Hats off to you!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

And here's some results for yesterday...  19th June 2019!!









And for the milestones??....




@debs3759 !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Great work to our stoners as always our small group of TPU members are doing us proud    (I'm also pretty sure that the Free-DC stats are a bit behind for yesterday, so expect something odd tomorrow for today!! )


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 20, 2019)

phill said:


> Great work for our stoners, especially @XZero450, what an amazing milestone man!!   Hats off to you!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 20, 2019)

phill said:


> (I'm also pretty sure that the Free-DC stats are a bit behind for yesterday, so expect something odd tomorrow for today!! )


No for once it was almost correct. The server that feed us the 1.5M PPD (on a 2070) WU is down and my X58/2070 combo hates the substitute 14163 that it was feed (0.6M PPD) so I dialed down a bit.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

Right time for a catch up on the FAH Pie...  So,

20th June 2019!!









And now for the milestones??.....




@debs3759 !!          
@windwhirl !!  

Great day for our stoners today    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

And here's some more FAH Pie for the 21st June 2019!!









And for the milestones??.....




@debs3759 !!    Feels like deja vu....   

Congrats again!!  You must be caught in something I've come to only describe as Free-DC doing it's thing.....


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

Here's some more for the 22nd June 2019....









And for the milestones??......




@debs3759 !!   

Ah it's ok today, the numbers have changed   Great work there @debs3759    Please keep it going


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

And last but not least at all...  Yesterdays results....  23rd June 2019!!









And for the milestones??....




@debs3759 !!  

Even better man, on the milestones board 4 days in a row... Impressive work there man!! 
Right, time for the WCG update now


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

Here's some results from yesterday guys, 24th June 2019!!









And now for the milestones.....




@debs3759 !!          
@Simplex0 ??!!  

Great work    Great work as always everyone for keeping TPU in the game!!  Hopefully I might be able to help again soon, we might get some sun soon so I'll get the 1080 Ti's folding again


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2019)

I missed out the pie for the 25th June guys, it wasn't reporting correctly, but here's the 26th June 2019 instead 









And now for the milestones....




@windwhirl !!         

Great work everyone and more so for our stoner of the day    Keep it all going guys and gals!!


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 27, 2019)

*me looking at the scores table*

"Now comes the hard part... It's gonna be a really long climb"


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> *me looking at the scores table*
> 
> "Now comes the hard part... It's gonna be a really long climb"



It's a little like mining I think...  Run steady and don't overclock it to the max and you'll get there    I tend to run FAH when it's sunny thanks to my solar everything I can put on is on and crunching and folding away    No point racking up a load of debit with electric bills


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2019)

Right, here's some results from yesterday, 27th June 2019!!









And here's for the milestones for the day....




@debs3759 !!           

Great day for our stoner and for the team as always    Thankfully for me the sun was out so I was able to get a few work units completed as well


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 28, 2019)

phill said:


> @debs3759 !!
> 
> Great day for our stoner



How can you tell?


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2019)

Some pie for the 28th June 2019!! 










And now for the milestones....





@debs3759 !!            
@phill !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Many congrats to our stoners and everyone else taking part, we might only be a small team but wow we can make a difference   

@debs3759 - I think that goes with the 700k+ number you put up on the 27th    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2019)

Free-DC is having a bit of a brain fart this morning for the stats for yesterday, so I'll see if they change over the day and update the post   I'm away for the next few days, so I hope to at least get all the data and then post up when I'm back


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2019)

Well here's a bit of an update for the 30th June 2019....









And as for the stoners of the day......  




@debs3759 !!             
@jellyrole !!  
@Simplex0 !!??  

Great day anyways, but even more so for our stoners today    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2019)

And last but certainly not least...  1st June 2019!!









And for our stoners....




@debs3759 !!  
@madness777 !!  

Great work from our stoners today and everyone else (Free-DC doing it's thing again...)    Hopefully tomorrow will have sorted its life out


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Data for the 2nd July 2019...

Will update


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Well after some fun here's some results for the 3rd July 2019!!









And now for the milestones of the day....




@debs3759 !!             

Great work for our stoner of the day   Hopefully see you again soon 

Great work as always for everyone contributing


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Now some results for yesterday, 4th July 2019!!









And here comes the milestones!!  




@mstenholm !!  
@Simplex0 !!??  

Amazing work guys, and @mstenholm, what a truly amazing milestone you've made!!  Wow....  Hats off to you sir...  

Great work as always team TPU   We couldn't do this without you!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey, at least I made the chart! 
After _three _years crunching for WCG, I've decided to come back to my first love, F@H.


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Finally best get some updated hadn't I??!!  Ooops.....

So 5th July 2019!!









And now for the milestones....





Sadly none today, but always tomorrow 

Free-DC doing it's usual so scores/points a little way off but otherwise...  Meh  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

And now for the 6th July 2019!!









And for the milestones??.....





@laptop-hpc !!  
@T4C Fantasy !!  
@phill  !!    

Great work today everyone   The scores are all over the place but I believe we get the idea


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

And now for yesterdays...  7th July 2019!!









And now for the milestones...





Sadly no one for today, but there's always tomorrow 
Congrats to everyone   Great work as always


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Here's some results from yesterday...  I think Free-DC is catching itself up again or something   8th July 2019!!









And now for the milestones....





@BlackSun59 !!       
@debs3759 !!  
@Simplex0 !!??   
@windwhirl !!  

Way to go guys    Great work everyone !!


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

Alright everyone   Just catching up for a few days...  Hope everyone is doing well?  FAH Pie from the 9th July 2019!!









And now for the  milestones??.....




@Mathragh !!          

Congrats to our stoner!!   I hope that we see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

And now for yesterdays FAH Pie    10th July 2019!!









And now for the milestones....





@BlackSun59 !! 
@debs3759 !!  
@jellyrole !!  
@Mathragh !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  
@windwhirl !!  

I think that Free-DC is having another senior moment here as it's looking like it's combined maybe 2.5 to 3 days worth..  But still, I like to hope it's all caught up now   Congrats everyone who's hit a milestone and thank you to everyone who is still contributing to this amazing cause


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 11, 2019)

W00t! yeah you'll see me again. Did a little bit of folding way back in the day and once for some competition/event we had here at TPU. Now have a small server I'm running 24/7 for some stuff but it's mostly idling so thought why not put it to good use! It's an undervolted i7 6700HQ with a geforce 960M (basically a somewhat more efficient geforce 750 Ti); not a lot but it's something!
Also folding with the laptop in my specs from time to time, the 560X does about 90-110k ppd, and the vega 8 does around 30k ppd.


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

Now a bit of a catch up from a rather busy weekend....  11th July 2019!!









And now for the milestones.....





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow !!  
I think Free-DC was having another moment Thursday, so I'm hoping the next few days sort it out....  We'll see I guess...


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

Now for the 12th July 2019!!









And now for the milestones!!





@debs3759 !!              
@Mathragh !!  
@Simplex0 ??!!  
@windwhirl !!  

I think the figures are a little better today....   I hope everyone is doing alright


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

And now for yesterday....  13th July 2019!!









And the milestones....




@Mathragh !!  

Great work for the stoner, we'll hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2019)

Here's some data for yesterday, well the 14th July 2019!!









And for the milestones....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2019)

Here's the pie from the 15th July 2019!!









And for the days milestones??





@Mathragh !!    
@phill  !!  

Congrats to our stoner!!    Great work and we all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

Now here's some stats for the 16th July 2019!!





*

*

And now for the milestones....




@windwhirl !!         

I think Free-DC is having another senior moment, so we'll glaze over this and hope that tomorrow's stats is a little more, erm, sorted    Awesome work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

And some stats from yesterday....









And for the milestones.....




@windwhirl !!  

I feel a bit of Deja vu at the moment, so we'll just carry on and say, thank you to everyone contributing today    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Massively quick update for FAH   18th July 2019!!









And for the milestones....





@debs3759 !!          
@Mathragh !!  

Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

19th July 2019!!









And for the milestones...




@windwhirl !!  

Great work from everyone as normal


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Pie for today (20th July 2019) sucked, there was no useful info   Free-DC having a proper senior moment I think.....   Hopefully tomorrow will be better....


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Right, time for the stats from yesterday..  21st July 2019!!










And for the milestones??......




@Agent7x ??!!        
@Mathragh !!  
@Simplex0 !!  

Welcome to the forums @Simplex0 !!  Congrats on the massive milestone too


----------



## Simplex0 (Jul 23, 2019)

phill said:


> Right, time for the stats from yesterday..  21st July 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 127492
> 
> ...



Thank you phill.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2019)

Stats for the 22nd July 2019...  I am pretty sure they are all messed up, but hopefully a step in the right direction for putting them right.... lol  We'll see 









And now for the mliestones......





@ TPU!!!!!!                               
@debs3759 !!  
@windwhirl !!  

I'm pretty sure I've covered everyone I needed too   Best get a move on, thunderstorm coming   lol


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2019)

And the pie for FAH yesterday is as we see below.....  23rd July 2019!! 









And now for the milestones??....





Sadly no one today but I can see Free-DC having another moment so, we'll gather that tomorrow all might be up to date again.....    Great work everyone!!  I hope it's not getting too hot for everyone??


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 25, 2019)

phill said:


> I hope it's not getting too hot for everyone??



The tarmac isn't melting yet. They do reckon it's going to be the hottest day on record here tomorrow though. My hardware is coping better than me


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2019)

I noticed my 5960X water loop which is only moderately overclocked, was touching 40C+ yesterday..  Water temp..  If only my other probe was working, it would have been nice to see how hot the air temp was coming through the rad.....  However it does need a bit of a clean out.... lol


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2019)

Well here's the results from yesterdays hot day..  How did we do??  24th July 2019!!









And now for the milestones.....




@debs3759 !!                 

Great work for our stoner!!   Hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Well with a bit of a delay, here's some updates 

25th July 2019!!









And now for the milestones!!




@BlackSun59 !!        
@windwhirl !!  

Congrats to our stoners and to everyone taking part    Onwards we go to the next one!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

FAH Pie for the 26th July 2019!!









And now for our stoners for the day??!!




@debs3759 !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Simplex0 !!  

Many congrats to our stoners and we'll hopefully see you all again rather soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Some FAH Pie for the 27th July 2019!!









And todays Stoners....??





Ummmm...  Looks a bit like deja vu.....   I think Free-DC is up to its usual tricks as per the norm.........  So moving on to yesterdays.....


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

And here's some FAH Pie for the 28th July 2019!!









And here's the part for our stoners....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow   
Thanks to everyone contributing as always, team TPU wouldn't be were we are today without any of you!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Here's the results for yesterdays stats.....  so drum roll for the 29th July 2019!!....









And for the milestones....




@debs3759 !!                 
@phill !!  
@windwhirl !!

Congrats to our two stoners yesterday, been a very busy time of late for FAH for TPU, a few new crunchers joined up...  Always great to see


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2019)

Here's some FAH results for the 30th July 2019.....









And now for the milestones......??  Is your name here??......




@Simplex0 !!                         

I swear I saw these names here before....  Oh yes, must be the Free DC doing it's thing     But massive congrats to @Simplex0 for hitting 100m!!!!  Great work and a big milestone right there!!  I look forward to the next 100m!!    Out of interest @Simplex0 , for your FAH, what do you use?  

Anyways, congrats to everyone who's taking part and making this possible..  It's a massive drain on the pocket for the hardware and the electric, so TPU is massively thankful that you do what you do    Until tomorrow!!


----------



## Simplex0 (Jul 31, 2019)

phill said:


> Out of interest @Simplex0 , for your FAH, what do you use?



I have 3 computers that I nowadays run only 1 or 2 per day, the reason is that the price of electricity has gone up a lot in recent years.
The computers are...

AMD Threadripper 1950X@3900 + RTX2080@6000\2040

Intel i7-4930@4200 + 3 x Radeon HD290

AMD8350@4600 + 2 x GTX1070


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2019)

Simplex0 said:


> I have 3 computers that I nowadays run only 1 or 2 per day, the reason is that the price of electricity has gone up a lot in recent years.
> The computers are...
> 
> AMD Threadripper 1950X@3900 + RTX2080@6000\2040
> ...



Nice   Whilst I have a few systems I'd never be using them all at once due to like you say, the cost of the electric..  UK prices aren't cheap at all but thankfully I had solar fitted back in 2017, so I just make use of whatever sun I can, whenever I can   It's a little scary monitoring what you can use when there's clouds when everything is flat out...  I've not even managed to get the servers up and running yet.... lol


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2019)

A little update for 31st July 2019!!









And now for the days milestones??...





Sadly none for today but there's always tomorrow !!  

I'm not sure the numbers are great for Free-DC at the moment but I'll continue to update as always   Great work everyone!!   Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2019)

Sadly today's FAH pie seems a little out there by Free-DC standards, but I will update with tomorrow's and hope that is a lot better 

Thanks to everyone contributing as always


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

Well the 2nd August FAH pie wasn't working again so hopefully it'll be fixed soon 

Thanks to everyone still contributing as always


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

And the 3rd wasn't much better, hopefully the 4th's will be back on track   Apologies everyone...

Thanks to everyone still contributing as always


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

Well here comes the 4th August 2019 FAH stats....









And now for the milestones...




@debs3759 !!                  

Hoping to see you again soon @debs3759 !!    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

And now for the 5th August 2019!!









And now for the milestones of the day....





Sadly none today but there's always tomorrow   Great work everyone as usual


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2019)

Here's some results from yesterday....  6th August 2019!!









And now for the Milestones??.....




@windwhirl !!          

@windwhirl great work man!!    Hopefully see you again soon 
As always we seem to be flying along    I hope everyone is doing well and ok?


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2019)

For some details on yesterdays results, take a look 'ere    7th August 2019!!









And now for the milestones??





@briar7 ??!!             
@debs3759 !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Great work today everyone   I know the results are screwed as normal but hopefully tomorrow they'll be back to normal   I think these results are for the last 3 days??...  Great work everyone and to our stoners


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2019)

And here's some catch up for the last few days of FAH Crunching   8th August 2019 









And now for the milestones....




@Mathragh !!         

Great work to our stoner of the day    I hope we'll see you soon  
Great work everyone, I think this is a few days combined as it seems to be the norm with Free-DC at the moment...  Thank you all for your continued support


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2019)

And now for the 9th August 2019....









And now for the milestones of the day....




@Mathragh !!  
@Norton !!  

Great work to our stoners, amazing contribution from our @Norton !!  Has anyone heard from him at all??  I do hope he's alright...
I think the stats are having another moment today, but I think it's better than none


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2019)

And now for yesterdays...  10th August 2019....










And now for the milestones for the day...




@Mathragh !!  

Great work to our stoner    Keep it up man!!  Hopefully see you again soon!!
Great work to everyone who's contributing as always, can't do it without anyone who's contributing!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

Here's the 11th August 2019 Pie stats for everyone    I think Free-DC might be on the friz or something mind!!









And as for our milestones??....




@Simplex0 !!              

Great work my good man!!  You're flying along to these milestones!!   See you again soon?? 
Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

Here's some data for the 12th August 2019...









And now for the milestones....





I'll just mention them all again anyways    I think Free-DC is having a constant senior moment for some reason...
@Jstn7477 !!                        
@Mathragh !!  
@Simplex0 !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Amazing milestone for our number 1 cruncher @Jstn7477 !!  What a milestone!!  Great work to each member for hitting a milestone as always, thank you so much for your contributions!!


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2019)

Stats for yesterday I will miss out today, the numbers are all completely all over the place as I think they've combined 3 possibly 4 days worth together..  The stats for today are looking a little better but I'll see how they report tomorrow  

Thank you to everyone still contributing!!  Amazing work as always!!


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 15, 2019)

Stats have been all over the place as they changed how the QRB is worked out, and some servers don't have the new code yet. Some of us will have points on some servers that don't include the QRB. Those will be manually corrected at some point, and some of us will see big jumps in our ppd on odd days  FAHControl will not show the QRB on affected work units until the next version is released.


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

Do we have any ideas when this might be at all?  I was just curious as to what was going on


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 15, 2019)

phill said:


> Do we have any ideas when this might be at all?  I was just curious as to what was going on


No, at least when I checked yesterday there were no time frame mentioned.


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

No worries, I'll just try and get a few more units done if the sun allows   At the moment, we just have rain and I've only two systems running at the moment...


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

Here's some stats for yesterday, 14th August 2019!!









And now for the milestones....





@phill !!  Yay me!! 

Great work to everyone contributing, TPU can't do it on it's own!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2019)

Here's some stats from yesterday...  15th August 2019...









And now for the milestones....




@windwhirl !!           

Congrats mate    Great work, we are all hoping to see you again soon  :


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2019)

Well here's how things got on yesterday .....  16th August 2019









And now for the milestones....




@windwhirl !!           

Great job man!!    Please keep up the great work!!    Great work from everyone today..


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

Right some catch up quickly whilst I have 5 minutes at work...   17th August 2019....









And now for the milestones.....




@Mathragh !!          

Great job for our stoner today     We hope to see you again soon!! 
Great work to everyone as always...  we are flying along     Hopefully the stats will sort themselves at some point.......


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

And now for yesterdays...  18th August 2019....









And now for the milestones....




Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Great work as always everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

Well time for a little catching up...  19th August 2019...









And now for the milestones....





@debs3759 !!             
@Mathragh !!   deja vu..... lol
@Simplex0 !!  

Great work to all of our stoners today, amazing work  
And great work to all of our contributors as well, we couldn't do it without you


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

And now for yesterdays....  20th August 2019....









And now for the milestones.....





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

Here we go for yesterdays stats and Pie...  21st August 2019....









And now for the stoners of the day...  





I'll skip these, I think we mentioned them all yesterday   But still, congrats and lets hope that tomorrow the stats get sorted out!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

Here's some details on the 22nd August 2019...









And as for the milestones....  





@T4C Fantasy !!              

Amazing work from our stoner today..  Amazing milestone right there!!   Wonder who will be next...  
Great work TPU as always


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

Now for yesterdays....  23rd August 2019...









And as for the milestones...




@BlackSun59 !!  

A great day for our stoner    Nice to see you again man!!     Great work as always from everyone else as well


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

Here's some results for yesterday/today...  It seems Free-DC was having a bit of a slow day and we've updated to this afternoon instead...  24th August 2019....









And for the milestones...




@Mathragh !!        
@newtekie1 !!!!  

Awesome work for our stoners today, and @newtekie1 an amazing milestone, truly!!  There's not enough  to show that off..  What a target!!  May I ask sir, how long has that taken for you to get there??

Great work as always everyone, the scores we put out are brilliant considering how big our team is


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 26, 2019)

phill said:


> @newtekie1 !!!!
> 
> Awesome work for our stoners today, and @newtekie1 an amazing milestone, truly!! There's not enough  to show that off.. What a target!! May I ask sir, how long has that taken for you to get there??



I started to Fold for TPU in March of 2007! Back then, folding on a Core 2 Duo made you king!  It's hard to believe I ran down Steevo and took the top spot by Jan 2008 and we fought for a while for the number one spot.  I think I stayed #1 for a good while, I can't remember who knocked me off(maybe Buck_nasty or Chicken_Patty). But that was back when 10,000PPD was awesome.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2019)

I've kept a link to this list that @BUCK NASTY made over 10 years ago now.  I was thrilled when I got a pair of those 9600 GSO's.

"If you can get one at a decent price, a GTX260 (216SP) is a great folder. It may not be not the most energy efficient, but it is very effective nonetheless. The following list is based on a 384pt Nvidia WU:

GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
GTX 260 (216sp) *(7000 PPD)*
9800GTX+ *(6200 PPD)*
9800GTX *(6000 PPD)*
8800GTS 512 *(5800 PPD)*
8800GT/9800GT *(4500 PPD)*
8800GTS 320/640 *(4000 PPD)*
8800GS/9600GSO 384_(avoid the 512mb or DDR2 versions)_ *(3800 PPD)

*PPD based on highest stable overclocks. Shaders are the primary overclock for F@H.* "


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 26, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've kept a link to this list that @BUCK NASTY made over 10 years ago now.  I was thrilled when I got a pair of those 9600 GSO's.
> 
> "If you can get one at a decent price, a GTX260 (216SP) is a great folder. It may not be not the most energy efficient, but it is very effective nonetheless. The following list is based on a 384pt Nvidia WU:
> GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
> ...


The first million was hard back then but the competition inside the team and the Canucks kept us going. My fist was a 9800GTX I think the second was a 260 for sure.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

And here we go for the 25th August 2019...









And now for the milestones....




@Mathragh !!         
@newtekie1 !!  Just thought I'd mention you again for being awesome!!  

Great work today guys, please do keep up the great work


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I started to Fold for TPU in March of 2007! Back then, folding on a Core 2 Duo made you king!  It's hard to believe I ran down Steevo and took the top spot by Jan 2008 and we fought for a while for the number one spot.  I think I stayed #1 for a good while, I can't remember who knocked me off(maybe Buck_nasty or Chicken_Patty). But that was back when 10,000PPD was awesome.





thebluebumblebee said:


> I've kept a link to this list that @BUCK NASTY made over 10 years ago now.  I was thrilled when I got a pair of those 9600 GSO's.
> 
> "If you can get one at a decent price, a GTX260 (216SP) is a great folder. It may not be not the most energy efficient, but it is very effective nonetheless. The following list is based on a 384pt Nvidia WU:
> GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
> ...





mstenholm said:


> The first million was hard back then but the competition inside the team and the Canucks kept us going. My fist was a 9800GTX I think the second was a 260 for sure.



Judging by the list there, I'm not surprised that 10k point where amazingly difficult to get..  It was not the fastest of hardware back then...  I think I had most of those cards as well!!  

Amazing work to you all for sticking at it for so long..  Truly inspiring


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

Right as I'm at work, best make the most of the time and put up some Pie   FAH Pie to be exact...  Here's the results for yesterday everyone   26th August 2019....









And here's the milestones....




@phill !!  

Ya me  
Seems the results for yesterday are slightly different from normal..  I hope everything is going alright @mstenholm  ??    Great work on the highest score for yesterday @newtekie1 !!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 27, 2019)

All is fine, I'm away,


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> All is fine, I'm away,



I hope then you're having an amazing time    Speak to you later when you're back


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's some results for yesterday...  27th August 2019...










And for the Milestones....




@windwhirl !!                  

Great work my man!!     We'll hopefully see you again soon


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 29, 2019)

phill said:


> Great work my man!!   We'll hopefully see you again soon



Working on it


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's some results for yesterday, 28th August 2019....









And here's the milestones for the day....




@Simplex0 !!                 

Great work there mate !!    Your putting in some great numbers every day, amazing work!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey, at least I'm charting!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's something I missed out earlier!!....  29th August 2019....









And now for the milestones...




@Simplex0 !!             

Great work there @Simplex0 !!    Glad to see your still putting in some amazing results every day


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Apologies everyone, a bit of a busy weekend... So here comes a few days of Pie and Milestones 

30th August 2019...









And now for the mliestones...





Well none today, but there's always tomorrow   Great work everyone, getting on well as always


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Pie for the 31st August 2019 didn't seem to want to work sadly  

So I'll put up the results that are showing for yesterday and hope that's alright


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's the results from yesterday...  1st September 2019...









And now for the milestones...





Sadly none today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2019)

Well guys, here's some results for the 2nd September 2019...









And as for the milestones??





None today but there's always tomorrow!!  

Great work everyone   It's been a good day


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2019)

Right here's some stats for the 3rd September 2019...  I can't believe we are in September already!!  Where's the year gone??









And now for the milestones of the day....





Sadly no one else today but there's always tomorrow!!  

Great work everyone, been a great day as always for TPU    I love the teams here for FAH and WCG!!    Pushing on as always!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2019)

And here comes some results for yesterday, 4th September 2019...









And now for the milestones....




@BlackSun59 !!            

Nice work on the milestones bud!!    Hopefully we'll see you again soon? 

Great work from everyone else as always    See you tomorrow


----------



## BlackSun59 (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh, I'm here. Took a while to get the bonus points, though!


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 6, 2019)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I think something went wrong with the latest stats. I'm pretty sure I did not fold anything yesterday and the day before (I upgraded my build to a Ryzen 5 3600 on Monday during the evening, and only tonight I'm going to be finished with setting everything up, because I've been kind of distracted enjoying some games not stuttering at all)...


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

Here's some results for the 5th September 2019...









And now for the milestones....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 
I think the stats might be actually quite right today, but I'm sure that won't last too long sadly   Great work everyone contributing as always    Until tomorrow...


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

Here's yesterdays results, 6th September 2019...









And now for the milestones...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 
Another great day for the contributions...  It's been a little sunny here so folding on the GPUs for me has been happening   Thanks to everyone still contributing....


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 7th September 2019....









And now for the milestones....





@debs3759 !!               
@Simplex0 !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Amazing work from our stoners    Great work!!   
Great day for everyone who's contributing as well    Amazing team work everyone


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Well guys, Monday morning for me, I thought I'd do something useful, so here's some Pie for FAH     8th September 2019..









And now for the milestones.....





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow  

I'm unsure if the numbers are correct for yesterday, but Free-DC and all..  Well, something better than nothing I hope   Thanks to everyone still contributing, amazing to see


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

Here's some FAH Pie for the 9th September 2019...










And now for the milestones??.....





Sadly none today but there is always tomorrow  
Great work guys    For such a small team we really do go above and beyond


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2019)

Here's some results for the 10th September 2019...









And now for the milestones??...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2019)

Here's some results for the 11th September 2019...









And now for the milestones??.....

Sadly none for today, but there's always tomorrow!!  

Great work everyone    Great numbers today!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2019)

Bit later than planned but here we go, 12th September 2019 Pie for FAH...









And here's some milestones??.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Another great day guys, great work to everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

Now for the updates for the weekend...  13th September 2019...









And now for the milestones....




@windwhirl !!             

What a great day guys...  amazing results    And for our stoner as well    Great work all round!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

And now for the 14th September 2019....









And for the milestones for the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 
Another great day as always    I think the results might be for two days but great show for team TPU


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

And now for the catch up for yesterday...  15th September 2019...










And now for the milestones....




@Mathragh !!  
@phill !! 

Another amazing show for the day, results a little messy but meh    Congrats to our stoner as well @Mathragh    Great work man please keep going!!


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2019)

Here's some results for yesterday....  16th September 2019....









And for the milestones....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!  
Great work everyone..  Another brilliant day had by TPU thanks to everyone returning work    Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2019)

Well here's some stats from yesterday, the 17th September 2019...









And for the milestones??......





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Another smashing day from everyone with the points!!    Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2019)

Just before home time at work, since I've had a bit of a busy day, time to do something a little relaxing  

So Pie for the FAH    18th September 2019....









And now for the milestones....?





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

What an amazing day    15 members folding away and a really decent score for the day as well!!  What a team TPU has....


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2019)

Well here's some Pie coming at everyone for the 19th September 2019....  Where did you come?? 









And now for the milestones....





@BlackSun59 !!        
@debs3759 !!  
@T4C Fantasy !!  

Great work to all of our stoners!!     What a great day!!
TPU as always ....


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2019)

Well here goes for another day of some FAH Pie    20th September 2019...









And now for the milestones??.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Another amazing day from everyone returning work units...  Support as always our TPU team is amazing    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

Well as I was a little busy yesterday with Sophia, here's a few updates whilst I'm busy at work  (Apparently.....  )  Stats for 21st September 2019...









And now for the milestones...... ??





I think Free-DC is having a senior moment again, so we'll ignore these   
Great work from everyone as always


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

And now for yesterdays....









And now for the milestones.....




@Mathragh !!     

Great work from our stoner today    It seems Free-DC has sorted itself out    Look forward to seeing you again soon!!

Another stonking day as always    Team TPU for ever!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2019)

Well everyone, here's some stats for the 23rd September 2019...









And for the milestones.....??





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 

Another great day for TPU here     Great work everyone !!


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2019)

Well here's some stats from yesterday 24th September 2019...









And now for the milestones??......





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great work as always TEAM TPU!!    Amazing!!


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 25th September 2019....









And now for the milestones.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Another day where Free-DC has had a bit of a moment, but glad to see everyone flying along as always    Well done team!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2019)

Here's some stats from our TPU team yesterday..  26th September 2019...









And now for the milestones......




@phill !!  
@Simplex0 !!  

Congrats to our stoner!!   Amazing work there @Simplex0 !!  

Big thanks to everyone who has contributed and supported team TPU!!


----------



## Mathragh (Sep 27, 2019)

phill said:


> Here's some stats from our TPU team yesterday..  26th September 2019...
> 
> View attachment 132762
> 
> ...



Congrats to you too! and thanks for keeping on doing this!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2019)

Mathragh said:


> Congrats to you too! and thanks for keeping on doing this!



Thanks for letting me carry it on!!   It's become quite a little job for me, might be a little slower this weekend as I have my eldest daughter with me (I see her sometimes, every three weeks for a day and a bit...) so I might not be posting much, but I'll do my best to grab the data


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2019)

Here's some FAH stats for yesterday, 27th September 2019...........









And as for the milestones....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great work as team TPU as always


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

Here's some FAH Pie before I head to bed...  28th September 2019...









And now for the milestones??.....




@windwhirl !!       

Great work from our stoner today and for everyone contributing    Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

Here's some stats for yesterday already    (I'm at work, so best do something useful   )  29th September 2019...









And now for the milestones??....





@Jstn7477 !!                               
@Mathragh !!  

Wow what a day for our stoners!!  @Jstn7477 I'm going to apologise now, there's not enough  icons at all, not even close for the score you have managed there!!  So many congrats, what a milestone!!!!   Great work guys, please keep on going


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2019)

@Jstn7477 , that deserves an @manofthem respect smile, well, make that three of them:


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 30, 2019)

phill said:


> Here's some stats for yesterday already   (I'm at work, so best do something useful   )  29th September 2019...
> 
> View attachment 132951
> 
> ...


Impressive. 
I got a return date today and a ticket so expect me back in pie soon.


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Jstn7477 , that deserves an @manofthem respect smile, well, make that three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love those big respects


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

Apologies guys, work was crazy busy yesterday and I never got around to the Pie when I got home..  So, here 'tis 

30th September 2019...









And now for the milestones??......





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Great work as always everyone, great work!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

Here's some stats from yesterday...  1st October 2019...  Where the heck did September go??!?!!









And now for the milestones...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Great work as always everyone!!  Such support for TPU is awesome!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2019)

At the moment there's no data for 2nd October 2019....  It's not yet refreshed itself yet 

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Tue Oct 01, 03:32:58 2019 BST
Data Updated : Tue Oct 01, 03:32:58 2019 BST
Current Time: Thu Oct 03, 12:02:48 2019 BST 

I'll do my best to update when I can


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2019)

After being warn out yesterday, I went to bed earlier than normal, so I'll try and remember to do the update for yesterday today at some point  

With that being said, here's the results from yesterday  3rd October 2019....









And as for the milestones??




@BlackSun59 !!         
@debs3759 !!  

Congrats to our stoners     We look forward to seeing you both very soon!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Oct 6, 2019)

phill said:


> After being warn out yesterday, I went to bed earlier than normal, so I'll try and remember to do the update for yesterday today at some point
> 
> With that being said, here's the results from yesterday  3rd October 2019....
> 
> ...


Woo hoo! Finally in the Top 10!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

Here we go guys for the weekend update...  I was slacking off with my daughter and home network...  Fun times lol  

Right, so here we go   4th October 2019....










Oh and here's the milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Another smokingly good day as always from team TPU    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

Here's for the 5th October 2019....









And now for the milestones??.....




@Mathragh !!         
@Simplex0 !!  

Amazing work from our stoners today, @Simplex0 you are flying along with the points there    Congrats to both of you and thank you everyone for your amazing support


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

And here's for yesterdays stats   Thankfully Free-DC has started to behave itself   6th October 2019...









And now for the milestones for the day....??? 





Sadly no one but there's always tomorrow  

Great work everyone keeping the TPU Team going    Amazing support for FAH as always


----------



## BlackSun59 (Oct 8, 2019)

Phil, congrats on 5k messages.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

Well thanks for the mention on the 5k   I didn't realise I had posted that much!!  (If it's all rubbish, please let me know!!)  

Here's some stats from yesterday, 7th October 2019....









And now for the milestones......




@BlackSun59 !!         
@debs3759 !!  
@Mathragh !!  
@Simplex0 !!  

I'm sure everything has been covered here before, but if not, congratulations to our stoners and all the support we have    I think Free-DC is having a bit of a senior moment at the moment but I'm sure it'll sort itself out   Great work everyone, amazing team effort


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2019)

Here's an update for yesterdays stats   8th October 2019....









And as for the milestones of the day....




@Mathragh !!         

Great work from our stoner yesterday    We'll hopefully see you again soon   
As for everyone else contributing, thank you so much for the help and support


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 9th October 2019!!









And as for the milestones of the day.......




@Mathragh !!            
Great work for our stoner @Mathragh and a massive thank you to everyone who contributed yesterday as well!!    What a team TPU has


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 10th October 2019!!









And now for the milestones??........




@mstenholm !!                        
@windwhirl !!  

What an amazing day for our two stoners!!   @mstenholm going for broke and catching up with @Jstn7477 .....  And @windwhirl with an impressive score already     Thank you both so much for your contributions!!
Everyone else is doing awesome as always!!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2019)

And here's some stats for yesterday...  11th October 2019...









And now for the milestones....




@BlackSun59 !!        

Great work from our stoner today, I'm hoping we'll see you again soon @BlackSun59 !!    Great work from everyone contributing as always!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2019)

Here we go for some stats for yesterday, 12th October 2019....









And now for the milestones for the day....




@dark2099 !!        

Great work from our stoner today and I hope we see you again soon!!    Everyone contributing today, amazing work as always!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

Well, here's some stats for the 13th October 2019....









And now for the milestones of the day....?




@dark2099 !!       

Great work to our stoner for the day and amazing work from everyone else who contributed yesterday     We'll hopefully see you again soon @dark2099 !!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2019)

Well here's comes the stats for the 14th October 2019....









And now for the milestones??.....




@dark2099 !!         
@Simplex0 !! 

Great work to our two stoners today!!    Some amazing progress there by @Simplex0 and I see @dark2099 is starting to climb along very nicely as well    Great work and support from you both, so thank you so much  
As for the team, amazing as always!!    Team TPU so moving on leaps and bounds compared to a lot of other teams and being that we have not very many members I think we are doing amazingly well..  So it's with pride I can post this 




Now that's what I call amazing


----------



## BlackSun59 (Oct 16, 2019)

phill said:


> And here's some stats for yesterday...  11th October 2019...
> 
> View attachment 133985
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm around.  Just busy with work and such. I do pop in every so often, and I thank you for the recognition. V. much appreciated.


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2019)

With a slight delay today for the sake of work getting in the way (how dare they expect me to work at work!! ) still, here we go for 15th October 2019....









And here's for the days milestones.....??





Well I think we've seen these two lovely people before hand.....    I won't tag them again, I think Free-DC can't keep up with the awesomeness of TPU   

Great work again as always everyone, the team is flying along!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2019)

Here's a quick update for FAH pie    16th October 2019....









And now for the milestones??......





@newtekie1 !!                                            

There's a massive milestone if ever saw one!!    Amazing work there @newtekie1 !!  Hopefully the next 1.1 billion will come quickly as well    Amazing job man and same goes for the team, great work as always!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

Right a very quick and late pie for today..  Work was crazy busy and as I'm off next week on holiday, I had too much to do in the time I was there!! lol  Typical... But still...  Here's some FAH Pie for everyone   17th October 2019....









And as for the milestones.....??







@Mathragh !!        
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@debs3759 !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Amazing work from our stoners today, no less than 4 of them as well    Amazing work to everyone who contributed  
Well the timings a little off but there we go!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey guys, bit of a later FAH Pie report today but with my eldest and youngest children, got to make the most of it   Stats for the 18th October 2019....









And now for the milestones....





I'm pretty sure these are all the same as yesterdays, so I'll leave them here and just crack on   lol  

Brilliant result as always everyone, Team TPU should be holding their heads high and massively proud as always


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi guys, sadly I'm not sure that todays results are any good for FAH...  Last update was - 

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Sat Oct 19, 00:45:24 2019 BST
Data Updated : Sat Oct 19, 00:45:24 2019 BST
Current Time: Sun Oct 20, 18:47:11 2019 BST

I'll skip today and just say as always, a wonderful and amazing team TPU effort


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

A very quick pie today, I'm off on holiday in a bit    So results in for the 20th October 2019...









And now for the milestones......??





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Until the end of the week guys, that's it from me!!    I'll try and attach the spreadsheet I use in the main WCG forum as it covers both FAH and WCG   Have a good week all!!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 22, 2019)

Results for 21st October 2019


----------



## Lorec (Oct 23, 2019)

Results for 22nd October 2019!









As for milestones:



@Mathragh 7kk? Hope thats a lucky 7!    Great job, thats a huuge stack o points! Keep pushing!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 24, 2019)

Results for 23rd October 2019!








As for milestone situation...




@Crowley with 450k    
@Mathragh wait a second! Youve been here yesterday! 
@Simplex0 190M  Incredible job man!
As usual thank You all for hard work!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 25, 2019)

Results for 24th October 2019!!









Milestones?




@Crowley been at 450k yesterday? whats up?  
@windwhirl Mighty 17M!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2019)

Great work there @Lorec !!    Thanks for these updates


----------



## Lorec (Oct 26, 2019)

Results for 25th October 2019!









As for milestones:



@Crowley 1,9M!!   
@windwhirl 17M! <-- thats like yesterdays? There is something really weird going on with FAH

Anyhow, great work everyone!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Apologies for the delay today everyone, had a little trip to A&E with the little one (nothing serious thankfully) but been pretty busy with Sophia and not had much time for pie!  
But without further delay, here's some results for the 27th October 2019....










And here's the milestones??....




@BlackSun59 !!        
@theoneandonlymrk !!  

Great work everyone!!  I see Free-DC has been up to it's usual thing of combing days again....


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Well back to work for me today after a week off, so here's some early bird pie   27th October 2019 stats coming up...









And as for the milestones of the day....




@Crowley !!        
@theoneandonlymrk !!  Erm, you've passed this 300,000,000 marker a few times now!!    
Another amazing day everyone    Sun was out a bit for me as well so even managed a few work units myself    Great team work TPU   As always!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 28, 2019)

phill said:


> Well back to work for me today after a week off, so here's some early bird pie   27th October 2019 stats coming up...
> 
> View attachment 135057
> 
> ...


Seams odd , ill recheck my rig later it's been doing it's thing unchecked for a bit.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

Well guys here's an update from yesterday   28th October 2019...









And now for the milestones...




@Crowley !!          
@Mathragh !!  

Great work to our stoners today!!    We'll hopefully see you both again soon


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2019)

Howdy!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 29, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Howdy!


Welcome back @thebluebumblebee.  Just in time to pass me after I just passed you in total credit.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

Here's another update from yesterday everyone     29th October 2019









And who's been passing by some milestones.....??





@ Team TPU!!!!!                                      
@Crowley !!  
@dark2099 !!  
@Mathragh !!  

Amazing work everyone and thanks to EVERYONE contributing, TPU have passed by the 17,000,000,000 points mark!!    What a milestone!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

A bit of a late update, but nevertheless    30th October 2019...









And as for the milestones.....




@Crowley !!            

Your making a bit of a stir in the results!!    Great work man and thank you for the support and contribution for our wonderful team


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

And here's some swweet FAH Pie for the 31st October 2019....









And now for the milestones??.....




@Crowley !!           
@debs3759 !!  

Great work to our stoners   @Crowley will be in the top 10 before too long if he keeps up this pace   Great going guys!!    See you soon??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> Welcome back @thebluebumblebee.  Just in time to pass me after I just passed you in total credit.


Forgot to mention that I only have the 980 Ti.  My 980's being used by my son because his 970 died, so it will take a while.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2019)

Well here we are again everyone...  Bit of a busy Saturday for me being at home, so as everyone else is asleep with some hope and luck, I can do a bit of FAH Pie updating    Here's the results for the 1st November 2019!!.....









And now for the milestones.....





@Crowley !!               
@debs3759 !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Simplex0 !!  

Amazing work from our stoners today!!  Great work everyone!!  We seem to have a bit of a bigger team right now which is amazing news!!    
A special thank you goes out to everyone contributing but also to our newest members or old members coming back to crunch with us newbies again   It's amazing to have you on the team!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

Well a bit later than I had hoped but that's my fault for starting to setup 2 servers today...  Moving on!!   Results for the 2nd November 2019...









And for the milestones??.....





I think that Free-DC is having a moment so it's not updated properly today..  But either way, hats off to our two stoners today   @laptop-hpc and @Simplex0, until we see you again, massive thanks for your contributions!!    Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's some FAH pie from yesterday     3rd November 2019...









And now for the milestones....




@Mathragh !!           

Great work to our stoner of the day and to everyone else who contributed as well!!    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2019)

Well here's the results for yesterdays FAH Pie     4th November 2019....









And for the milestones for today??....





Well sadly no stoners from today, but there's always tomorrow 

Another great day for everyone contributing as always     Great progress for TPU


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2019)

Well guys here's an update from yesterday...  5th November 2019...









And as for the daily stoners for their milestones??.....





Sadly no one today for the milestones, but there's always tomorrow 

I think Free-DC is a little behind with the scoring but, a good day had by all with the results above    (Jugding by the server update time, I can see it's low!)

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Tue Nov 05, 08:48:43 2019 GMT
Data Updated : Tue Nov 05, 08:48:43 2019 GMT
Current Time: Wed Nov 06, 08:14:57 2019 GMT 

Still thanks to all your contributions and support as always !!    Team TPU is blessed with having some awesome people in it that's for sure!!


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2019)

Well here's some FAH Pie whilst I have half a chance at work    6th November 2019....









And as for the milestones.....




@Crowley !!               

Great work my man!!    Flying along there!!    Will we see you again soon??  

Great work everyone    Great day for TPU as always


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's some FAH Pie for the 7th November 2019....









And here's the milestones for the day....




@BlackSun59 !!        
@Crowley !!  

Very nice work from our two stoners yesterday   @Crowley, amazing numbers for the last few days, many congrats!!    Great work from everyone as always..  Our small group of contributies are always surprising me when it comes to the daily numbers!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2019)

Here's some FAH Pie for the 8th November 2019....









And for the milestones....




@BlackSun59 !!      
@Crowley !!  

Great work to our stoners today!!     It seems we have seen these pair before....  
Keep it going everyone, amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2019)

Well after a lovely weekend with my two daughters, here's some FAH Pie for the 9th November 2019...









And for the milestones??....




@Crowley !!  
@phill  !!   

Great work to our stoner today   Coming along fast in the rankings my good man, hopefully see you again soon @Crowley!!  
Amazing work to everyone else as always


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

Now as it's a Monday morning and I'm at work...  I think it's time for a FAH Pie update   Stats for the 10th November 2019...









And here's for the milestones.....




@Crowley !!           
@Mathragh !!  

Well what a great day for our stoners     Loving the support!!  Thank you both so very much for your support 
We'll hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 11, 2019)

phill said:


> Now as it's a Monday morning and I'm at work...  I think it's time for a FAH Pie update   Stats for the 10th November 2019...
> 
> View attachment 136143
> 
> ...


Congrats to you too!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

Mathragh said:


> Congrats to you too!



Thank you   It's not on much at the moment, winter months and such... lol


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 11th November 2019...









And now for the milestones....




@Crowley !!         

Amazing work from Crowley   You sir, are flying along!!

Amazing work from everyone in the team as always    Brilliant work TPU


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

And here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 12th November 2019...









And now for the milestones...




@debs3759 !!              
@T4C Fantasy !!  

Great work from our stoners today, amazing milestones for each of you, many congrats  
As for the team, great work as always    I believe this isn't quite updated correctly but that's Free-DC for you lol


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

Here's a bit of an update for the 13th November 2019....









And here's the milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow 
We seem to have a good number of people contributing to our amazing team, I can't thank everyone enough for their support    I see @mstenholm is back online and folding and crunching away!!  Great to see you back online sir


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2019)

phill said:


> Here's a bit of an update for the 13th November 2019....
> 
> View attachment 136448
> 
> ...


I left my 2x2060 Linux rig running when I traveled abroad but after a few days it got stuck in an upload so around three weeks lost . Just trying to catch up for lost time . The new 2070 Super is doing well under Linux. Totally stock it does 1.5-1.6MPPD with 34% fan speed and 170 W.


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2019)

Impressive PPD there   Do any of your cards see any gaming at all??  

The 2070 Super is about 50% ish faster than a single 1080 Ti, not sure what the load wattages are for them, I've downclocked the voltages and they only boost to about 1850Mhz I think


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2019)

phill said:


> Do any of your cards see any gaming at all??


Does Solitaire count?


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Does Solitaire count?



Erm, it's not quite 3D as I was expecting...  Unless there's a 3D version I don't know about??


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2019)

And now for some stats update for FAH Pie, 14th November 2019... 










And now for the milestones....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow 

Great contributions as always everyone, great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

A little later than expected but, here's some stats for the 15th November 209









And now for the milestones.....




@Crowley !!                 

Great work there sir!!   Very quick getting there and very impressive!!   Team TPU thanks you for all of your support!! So glad to have you on our team!!  

And as always everyone, great work


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 17, 2019)

Backing off folding for a week, I'll be back, it's a power use thing.
I need to run other PC's temporarily.


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Backing off folding for a week, I'll be back, it's a power use thing.
> I need to run other PC's temporarily.



Perfectly understand sir!!   These things aren't cheap to keep running 24/7.....  I've been a little lucky with the sun so been getting the GPUs working away, but not always so lucky...


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

Here we go for some numbers for FAH Pie from yesterday....  16th November 2019....









And as for the milestones??.....




@Agent7x ??!        
@Mathragh !!  

Great work to our stoners and great work team as always!!  
Such a great team we have here at TPU...  Amazing everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

And here we go for some FAH Pie on the 17th November 2019....  









And as for the milestones....





I think we've been here before or I'm seeing deja vu.....   Free-DC not quite caught up with itself I think....

Still what a cracking day everyone has had   Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2019)

phill said:


> And as for the milestones....
> 
> View attachment 136879
> 
> ...


Free-Dc is more or less right this time (27 hours I think). Notice that we have Agent00skid back in pie. A "new" 1070 I think


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

I always take a bit of a note as to when the details where updated...  Sometimes can be a bit of a time delay but not sure why...  You'd think that the process would just work...

 Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Mon Nov 18, 07:43:18 2019 GMT
Data Updated : Mon Nov 18, 07:43:18 2019 GMT
Current Time: Mon Nov 18, 13:11:44 2019 GMT

Heck what do I know lol


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2019)

phill said:


> I always take a bit of a note as to when the details where updated...  Sometimes can be a bit of a time delay but not sure why...  You'd think that the process would just work...
> 
> Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
> Last Checked : Mon Nov 18, 07:43:18 2019 GMT
> ...


Well sometimes it collect ½ day, sometimes 2 days, so 27 hours or so is as good as it gets apparently.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

It's weird as the Xtreme site I can grab the data from works all the time...  Strange


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

Well as I'm back to work today, I thought I'd best make some use of my day and get some pie updated    Here's some FAH Pie for the 18th November 2019....









And now for the milestones...





Another great day as always for team TPU    Sadly no stoners today, but there's always tomorrow 
Some amazingly good scores guys    Kudos to you all!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

Well here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 19th November 2019....









And as for the milestones....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Amazing effort from the team as always and the top 10 is going nuts!!    Awesome effort there guys


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 20, 2019)

I'll probably stop folding for a few months. 

The heat is getting unbearable here (and we're still a month away from summer) 

I'll probably come back around April, once this oven of a city cools down a bit...


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

Heat is a nightmare in the summer months   I feel for you and the heat!!  It's great to have you on board with the team, so whenever you are back, we will look forward to it


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

And some FAH Pie from yesterday the 20th November 2019.....









And now for the milestones today......




@Jstn7477 !!!!!!!                                

What an amazing and I mean amazing milestone!!!!   Amazing support and contribution from @Jstn7477 ..  Thank you so much for all of your support here mate, we so couldn't do it without you 
And that goes for everyone and anyone who would contribute one or two tasks or two million   Thank you to everyone for your continued support with FAH @ TPU


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

Well here's some stats for the 21st November 2019.....

Sadly, Free-DC at the moment needs a bit of a kick as it's displaying data 2 days ago... 

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Wed Nov 20, 12:28:45 2019 GMT
Data Updated : Wed Nov 20, 12:28:45 2019 GMT
Current Time: Fri Nov 22, 08:36:57 2019 GMT

If things change, I'll update  

A refresh on the page and we might be in business  

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Fri Nov 22, 03:29:32 2019 GMT
Data Updated : Fri Nov 22, 03:29:32 2019 GMT
Current Time: Fri Nov 22, 08:48:58 2019 GMT









And now for the milestones....




@BlackSun59 !!         
@Jstn7477 !!!!!!  
@mstenholm !!!!  
@newtekie1 !!  

I think we might have one duplication here but since they are all massive milestones, I thought, what the hey   

Amazing effort everyone, thank you to everyone for supporting the team and this amazing cause


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

Right guys, apologies for the delay of the updates, was alone all weekend with my little lady Sophia, she's not been so well so not had much time to update anything   I don't believe she believes in sleep at all 

But as the misses is back now, normal service can be resumed   So lets have some updates for the 22nd November 2019....









And for the milestones......





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

As for all our other members contributing today, amazing effort as always    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

And here's some results from yesterday....  23rd November 2019.....









And now for the milestones......





@Mathragh !!           

Great work from our stoner today  Great work indeed!!  Hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2019)

Here's some results from yesterdays FAH Pie  24th November 2019....









And now for the days milestones.....




@debs3759 !!          

Congrats to our stoner of the day    We'll hopefully see you soon 

Great work everyone, massive numbers again for today    Brilliant work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2019)

Here's some results from the 25th November 2019....









And now for the milestones for the day....




@debs3759 !!        

I think the stats have been not updated quite so well, but there we go   

Cracking day everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

Apologies everyone, been a little busy today and I've not even been at work...  Working from home mind... but meh...  Moving on...  Results for the FAH Pie on 26th November 2019...










And the milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Free-DC not quite sorting itself out with the numbers, but hopefully that'll come good eventually   Amazing work from everyone as always..  Thank you all!!


----------



## debs3759 (Nov 28, 2019)

I have had the bonus of free gas and electric this week. Switching suppliers on Monday, and had topped up my prepayment meters with just enough to run out before the switch. The old supplier (I'm leaving because their online top-up keeps saying my details are not recognised, and I am housebound so need it) added a fiver to each, so got an extra GPU folding for the week. Might have to pause for 2 weeks though, as have overspent on PC upgrades


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

Here's a quick update for the 27th November 2019....









And now for the milestones...





Well, sadly there's no one here today but there's always tomorrow 

A cracking day everyone, some very high scores and impressive returns!!    Amazing work each of you!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 28, 2019)

phill said:


> A cracking day everyone, some very high scores and impressive returns!!   Amazing work each of you!!


I "cheated".  Ran my GTX 1660 for one session.  Contrary to my previous reporting, it returned substantially high PPD than my GTX 1070.  76,000 more to be precise.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> I "cheated".  Ran my *GTX 1660* for one session.  Contrary to my previous reporting, it returned substantially high PPD than my GTX 1070.  76,000 more to be precise.


525k PPD including upload time. I was expecting more. I know that @thebluebumblebee asked about the 1660 Ti performance.


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> I "cheated".  Ran my GTX 1660 for one session.  Contrary to my previous reporting, it returned substantially high PPD than my GTX 1070.  76,000 more to be precise.


I'm not sure you can really 'cheat' with this sort of thing to be honest @NastyHabits   I know sometimes I get some crackingly good points with my 1080 Ti's but some of those tasks run for like 4 hours or more at a time....


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 28, 2019)

@mstenholm  I modify my settings slightly to keep the fans quiet since my PC's are all in my living room.  Other people will get more from a 1660.

@phill  I was just kidding about "cheating".   I will post more relevant number once I get my main PC built.


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2019)

And the updates for today, aren't looking so great but..  we'll just go with it   So 28th November 2019...









And now for the milestones....




@Crowley !!               
@Mathragh !!  

Great day for our stoners (I think they might have been here before hand mind you..... lol) and a great day for Team TPU in general    Amazing work everyone, please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2019)

Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 29th November 2019...









And now for the milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Great work everyone!!  Will hopefully get some more time folding soon whenever the sun is out a little more


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

Well as I was caught up with a few things last night after dropping my daughter back to her Mum, we came back sadly to a very quiet home indeed...  Still, on wards we go for another day or two of FAH pie updates   30th November 2019....









And now as for the milestones.....




@Mathragh !!             

Great work to our stoner of the day and great work to everyone else who contributed    Great work as always team TPU


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

And here goes for yesterdays Pie as well...  1st December 2019 









And as for the milestones ......





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Great work from everyone who contributed yesterday, very impressive  

Here's a list of threats and opportunities that are coming up   I thought I'd put these in every month just to give everyone a rough idea of who we are battling positions for and how well our small but amazing team is doing  





Amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2019)

Here's some results from the 2nd November 2019....









And now for the milestones....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!  
Another great day for team TPU, very very impressive results for our small team


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

Well guys as I got caught up at work and home last night, here's some stats from the 3rd December 2019....









And now for the milestones....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

I think the stats aren't quite up to date at the moment but bit of a guesstimate


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

For yesterdays results, 4th December 2019, the stats haven't updated at all, so I'll do my best to get them whenever Free-DC sorts itself out 

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Tue Dec 03, 12:35:16 2019 GMT
Data Updated : Tue Dec 03, 12:35:16 2019 GMT
Current Time: Thu Dec 05, 10:22:31 2019 GMT


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

For the FAH Pie for the 5th December 2019.....


Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Fri Dec 06, 02:54:04 2019 GMT
Data Updated : Fri Dec 06, 02:54:04 2019 GMT
Current Time: Fri Dec 06, 11:24:46 2019 GMT


It seems that Free-DC is still at it, although I do have some results (ish) for yesterday whilst I'll update when I get 5 minutes   I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

Here's some stats from the 6th December 2019....









And for the milestones.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  
After Free-DC finally getting itself together, we have a very decent score daily without any hassles at all!! Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

Here's some FAH stats for the 7th December 2019...









And now for the milestones....??





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

I think that Free-DC has caught up with itself now and should be giving us the right data, but I never hold out hope with it....  As always, amazing work and effort everyone   What a team we have here at TPU


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

As I'm so busy at work...  Time for something useful   Updates for FAH pie for the 8th December 2019...









And as for the milestones....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

A brilliant day for everyone, @mstenholm your really pushing the scores up high!!    Amazing work mate!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2019)

phill said:


> As I'm so busy at work...  Time for something useful   Updates for FAH pie for the 8th December 2019...
> 
> View attachment 138896
> 
> ...


After I removed my 3900x OC and hence didn't have re-starts during the night to a non-service FAH in Linux I can do close to 6M PPD   I did have a milestone during the night but it will show later. Btw going from 4.3 MHz to 4.05 hardly reduced PPD, well at least for FAH, WCG is another matter. 54 PPD/h to around 50 but at 40 w less so again showing the OC'ing is not worth it in the long run.


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> After I removed my 3900x OC and hence didn't have re-starts during the night to a non-service FAH in Linux I can do close to 6M PPD   I did have a milestone during the night but it will show later. Btw going from 4.3 MHz to 4.05 hardly reduced PPD, well at least for FAH, WCG is another matter. 54 PPD/h to around 50 but at 40 w less so again showing the OC'ing is not worth it in the long run.


Always worth having a look at an overclock or even underclocking/volting to see how it affects the performance.  I really need to do it with my 1700X's I just haven't and been a little lazy.  I bet the temps have been better as well with the slightly lower clock speed  
Undervolting was always the way forward when Mining, I see crunching and folding no differently because your in it for the long haul


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Always worth having a look at an overclock or even underclocking/volting to see how it affects the performance.  I really need to do it with my 1700X's I just haven't and been a little lazy.  *I bet the temps have been better as well with the slightly lower clock speed *
> Undervolting was always the way forward when Mining, I see crunching and folding no differently because your in it for the long haul


Gone from 75 to 65 C so yes. You are right the lowering clocks on both CPU and GPU will improve PPD/w but that is a summer thing, right now it is my PCs that does 50 % of my house heating. My air-air thing can't reach all of my 225 m2 from year 1876.


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

@mstenholm do you have a really cold home or something??   I don't have the biggest house by far but all the rooms upstairs always end up warmer and stuffy lol  That's with about 5 PCs I think running in that room..  When I get the GPUs folding as well, then it gets warm quite nicely


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2019)

phill said:


> @mstenholm do you have a really cold home or something??   I don't have the biggest house by far but all the rooms upstairs always end up warmer and stuffy lol  That's with about 5 PCs I think running in that room..  When I get the GPUs folding as well, then it gets warm quite nicely


I smoke and I do it inside so I always a have window open.....


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

It must get cold    But then I'd put a fleece or jumper on and keep the heating off to keep the PCs running cooler!!    I definitely need to consider air conditioning for my next place for the PCs and definitely the servers...  I would love to run the servers all the time but they chomp on power, so that'll never happen


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2019)

phill said:


> It must get cold   But then I'd put a fleece or jumper on and keep the heating off to keep the PCs running cooler!!   I definitely need to consider air conditioning for my next place for the PCs and definitely the servers... I would love to run the servers all the time but they chomp on power, so *that'll never happen*


With the climate change UK might get more sunshine....


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

Well if you keep smoking and I'll keep driving my car, we'll slowly change it      I'm not sure if it'll work so well at night, but if I ever have batteries etc at least I could charge them up during the day


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 9, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> so again showing the OC'ing is not worth it in the long run.


@mstenholm  I came to same conclusion years ago.  At first I was prompted by the local installation of smart power meters and tiered pricing (if you cross certain usage thresholds, they raise the price per Kilowatt hour).   Although keeping my electricity bill with my budget was the main consideration,  running cooler and lowering the noise level as well as longer component life were welcome side affects.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2019)

And now for some FAH Pie for the 9th December 2019....  How did you do??










And now for the milestones....




@mstenholm !!                                        

Amazing work from our @mstenholm !!    Congrats mate on that massive, humongous milestone!!    I'm sure it won't be long until you hit the next one    Can't wait!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2019)

Now how's about an update for the 10th December 2019 for FAH Pie??....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Mathragh !!            

Great work from our stoner today    Nice milestone too!!  We all look forward to seeing you again soon!!  
As always everyone who's contributed has put in some great numbers and work, the support we have for this team is amazing    TPU


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2019)

An update for FAH Pie from the 11th December 2019....









And now for the milestones....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

I think Free-DC's doing its usual thing again and getting a bit confused but as always the top 7 people are going nuts and putting in some amazing numbers    Brilliant work everyone who's contributing, can't thank you enough


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

Time for a bit of a catch up with some FAH Pie I think...  Here's some stats for the 12th December 2019....









And now for the milestones....




@Crowley !!            

Great work from our stoner today, massive milestone there for @Crowley!!  
Amazing numbers from the rest of our contributors today, we really do have a small but an amazing team here at TPU!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

And now some more stats from the 13th December 2019...









And now for the milestones for today....




@Agent7x ??!!  
@Crowley !! 

I think Free-DC is having another moment so we can move on as I'm pretty sure I saw Crowley on here yesterday, but for @Agent7x congrats!!   I'm not sure what @Agent7x's forum name is so apologies if I've missed someone out  

Great work from everyone contributing as always...  Brilliant work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

And now for yesterday, the 14th December 2019....









And for the milestones of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!! 

Great work from everyone else who contributed yesterday   I just wish the stats would show the correct values!!  Thanks to everyone who's contributed to our amazing but small team    We couldn't do it without you!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2019)

Well here's some stats from yesterday...  Sorry for the late post, been busy with work and daughter when I came home...  Only just having a chance to chill out when I'm nearly asleep at the keyboard! lol  Here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 15th December 2019...









And now for the milestones??




@Overclocker_2001 !!             

Great work from our stoner today, congrats @Overclocker_2001 !!    We'll hopefully see you again soon!! 

As for the rest of the team contributing as always, amazing work there guys    Very impressive


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2019)

Well it's that time of day when I can finally update the daily FAH Pie   Stats for 16th December 2019....









And now for the milestones for the day....





Sadly no one hitting any milestones but the sheer amount of points is brilliant    I think Free-DC Stats is having another issue again but otherwise all is ok 

Great work everyone, amazing contributions


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2019)

Well here's some stats from yesterday...  17th December 2019...









And as for the milestones of the day....




@Overclocker_2001 !!            
@XZero450 !!  

What an amazing milestone for @XZero450, amazing work there sir!!      And also a big mention for @Overclocker_2001 as well     I think you've already been on the list, but what the hey  

See you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2019)

It seems for the moment stats for the 18th December 2019 seem a little behind as Free-DC is a bit behind...

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Mon Dec 16, 21:50:48 2019 GMT
Data Updated : Mon Dec 16, 21:50:48 2019 GMT
Current Time: Thu Dec 19, 10:30:05 2019 GMT

I'll keep trying to get an update over the day 

EDIT - 

Looks like a refresh worked a treat   Here's some stats 









And now for the milestones....





Sadly no one else passing any milestones but there's always tomorrow  

Our top 9 contributors doing absolutely amazing work as always     I wish we had some sun so I could get my GPUs folding!!  So dark and dismal


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2019)

Well here's some FAH Pie stats finally for the 19th December 2019....  









And as for the milestones of the day...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 

Another special Free-DC day but as always guys such amazing contributions, absolutely amazing


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2019)

Here's some numbers for the FAH Pie for the 20th December 2019.....









And for the milestones....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!  
Amazing work for our contributors...  Amazing guys, they really all are


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2019)

Here's some quick FAH Pie stats for the 21st December 2019....









And for the milestones on this day....




@BlackSun59 !!        
@Mathragh !!  

Great work today guys, especially to our two stoners...  We'll hopefully see you all again very soon


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2019)

Apologies for the delay in updates, been off work the last two days not being well, so thought since I'm feeling a little better, I'd get up to date with the stats  
So stats for the 22nd December 2019....









And now for the milestones??.....





Well sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Another great day for everyone, I'm thinking the Free-DC stats are a little more hit and miss than usual but I hope there's some truth in these numbers


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2019)

And here's some stats for yesterday, the 23rd December 2019....









And as for the milestones??......





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Another half day I think with Free-DC on the stats here but we all seem to be doing so great at being consistant, I'm not sure if they are fully up to date that even matters??!!  Amazing work everyone, this team wouldn't be anywhere near where it is today without any of you....      

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2019)

It seems that Free-DC and FAH Pie didn't want to happen today for the 24th December 2019 stats...    It seems it was two days out of date when I checked this morning and when I checked this evening, it was still missing out on the info for today!!    It's not having much luck of late  

I'll try and get an update tomorrow  

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2019)

For todays FAH Pie update...  Here's some stats from the 25th December 2019.....









And now for the milestones.....





@mstenholm !!                                      

Great work my man!!  What a massive milestsone!! Counting down the days until you hit the 3,000,000,000 marker!!   
Great support from everyone else too...  Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2019)

And here's some stats for the 26th December 2019 for FAH Pie....









And now for the days milestones??.....





Well sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 

I think today Free-DC has worked near as makes no difference for the stats side of things...  Very good work from all of our contributors..  @mstenholm as always kicking bottom with the total he alwayss seems to get put out    Amazing work man!!  

Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2019)

Here's some stats for FAH Pie on the 27th December 2019....









And now for yesterday's milestones....




@Bossmills ??!!       

Congrats to our stoner for the day     Does anyone know of the member so we could tag him in future milestones??  

I hope all is ok with everyone??  Can't believe how fast the days have gone over the last week


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2019)

Here's some later than usual stats for FAH Pie for the 28th December 2019....









And the milestones for the day are....




@laptop-hpc !!              

Nice work there man!!    Keep on folding!!  
As always brilliant work from everyone who's contributed yesterday, team TPU couldn't be anywhere in the stats like they are without you


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2019)

And since I'm back to work, time to start off with something actually useful....  Like yesterdays FAH Pie for the 29th December 2019...









And for the milestones for the day.....




@laptop-hpc !!        

I see Free-DC is up to its usual (must be that Monday morning feeling I think....) but still, as the tables show, great work everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2019)

Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 30th December 2019...









And as for the milestones??....





Sadly no one today, but then there is always tomorrow  

Great work everyone...  I think these are about half the results from Free-DC that should be there, but either ways, brilliant work!!  

Happy New Year all!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2020)

Well first bit of FAH Pie for the new year...  Kinda   Stats for the 31st December 2019!!









And now for the milestones....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Well guys, the start of 2020 stats, here they come   1st January 2020....










And now for the milestones.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   
Great work for the members contributing as always, what a great start to 2020


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

Here's some stats from yesterday for FAH Pie, 2nd January 2020...









And as for milestones and stoners for the day??....




Well AMAZING JOB TPU!!                      

Great milestone for the team there indeed!!   Sadly no stoners today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

Well later than expected but here's some stats for the 3rd January 2020 for FAH Pie....









And as for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly there's none today but there's always tomorrow  
Great work guys, think the stats are a little out of touch but, amazing work from everyone who contributed today


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

Slightly later than I had planned but here's yesterdays FAH Pie for the 4th January 2020....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....




@Jstn7477 !!                                          

Amazing milestone for @Jstn7477 yesterday...  TPU's highest contributor!!    We're not worthy lol


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2020)

Amazing work @Jstn7477


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Amazing work @Jstn7477


I could not agree more.


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2020)

Well here's the stats for the 5th January 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day.....




@laptop-hpc !!          

Great work my man!!  We'll hopefully see you again soon!!  
Great work to everyone else as always


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2020)

Well everyone here's some stats for the 6th January 2020 for FAH Pie 









And now for the stoners and milestones......




@newtekie1 !!                        

Amazing work from @newtekie1 for the huge milestone!!  Such a contribution!!  I think the stats are a little messed up again today but everything seems fairly normal for the stats    Amazing work everyone, as always from our TPU Team


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2020)

@newtekie1 Solid performance indeed 

I tried to add a 1070ti to my 4970+2070 rig today. No luck, it was only recognized as a VGA with no Cuda and OpenCl, odd since it is older and should be supported by the driver. Two re-starts didn't solve it. I didn't bother to install a newer driver....


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2020)

7th January 2020 stats for our FAH Pie....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





@BlackSun59 !!       
@Crowley !!  
@mstenholm !!  

Massive respects to @mstenholm for his amazing contribution!!  Amazing work there sir!!  Same goes for @Crowley as well as he's definitely flying up the ladder quickly!!    Great work as well for @BlackSun59 for hitting another milestone as well   
In fact, great work everyone!!    We have an amazing small team here at TPU, respect goes to each and everyone of you who contribute everyday or regularly, thank you!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 8th January 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@BlackSun59 !!         
@Crowley !!  
@mstenholm !!  

I'm not sure that Free-DC is updating itself but another great set of daily results    Can't wait to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2020)

And yesterdays stats, FAH Pie for the 9th January 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no one for the stoners or milestones today, but the rest of the stats are slowly catching up..  I do wonder why Free-DC does seem to have this issue...  Oh well 

Amazing work from everyone who has contributed, really great work    I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2020)

Whilst I'm a little later than normal, here's our daily FAH Pie stats for the 10th January 2020....









And for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great work from everyone contributing to our FAH team, we are a small team but wow do we pack a serious punch!!   @mstenholm doing the best he can and always does, amazing contributions from definitely the top 5 people as they are all hitting over a 1m   I'm forever impressed with how we do in this for the small number of members still active...

Hats off to you all guys!!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2020)

Well here's some stats for the FAH Pie for the 11th January 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  
I think Free-DC is a few days behind for some reason but hopefully it'll catch up soon.  As always massive contributions and we are still doing so great as a small team    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2020)

A rather late update but what a day...  Glad it's nearly bed time!! lol  Right, here goes our FAH Pie for the 12th January 2020...









And now for the stoners and milestones.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Amazing work everyone, another truly amazing day  I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

Here's some FAH stats and pie from the 13th January 2020  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@laptop-hpc !!              

Great work from our stoner of the day, I'm sure we'll see you again soon sir 
Free-DC's stats still not sorted themselves out but they'll do I'm sure    Amazing contributions from everyone from TPU as always!!  How much this small team does is unreal


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2020)

Here's some FAH stats for the 14th January 2020...









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....




@agent00skid !!                    

Great work from our stoner today    What a milestone as well!!  Great work and I hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2020)

Here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 15th January 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

It does seem that Free-DC has nearly caught up with the stats now, finally!!    As always though everyone, amazing job and effort can not thank you for your support enough!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2020)

Here's some FAH Stats for the 16th January 2020...









And here's the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

As always the support from everyone contributing is amazing and outstanding    Outstanding team TPU


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2020)

So here's some stats for the FAH Pie for the 17th January 2020....









And for the stoners and milestones of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Amazing work as always everyone, it's a shame Free-DC can't sort out it's stats properly for the days for the last week, but at least we have some indication of how well team TPU is crunching away   Amazing work as always everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2020)

Well here's some results for the FAH Pie for the 18th January 2020....









And for our stoners and milestones....




@Crowley !!           

Great work to our stoner @Crowley today!!    Very nice work sir, we'll hopefully see you again soon!!  
As always our daily charts have been a massive contribution with our small TPU team..  Unbelieveable guys


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2020)

Here's the stats from the 19th January 2020 for the FAH Pie....









And the stoners and milestones for the day....





@phill !! 

Yeay me!   Been a while since I'd been able to get a few GPUs crunching away..  Hopefully there'll be a bit of sun around for a bit now 

As always the rest of the members contributing have done amazing things as always   Thank you to everyone contributing!!    Team TPU might be small but wow can they kick some butt      Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2020)

Now here's some results for the FAH Pie for the 20th January 2020....









And now for the stoners and milestones ....





@Crowley !!               
@phill 

Well done to our stoner today @Crowley, great work and great to see you still contributing to this amazing cause   

It seems Free-DC is still not caught up with itself, so hopefully it'll sort itself out soon enough...  Rather frustrating that is....  Still, amazing work everyone, can certainly see the points that everyone is putting in when it doesn't update properly...  Such a great team we have here at TPU


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2020)

Well here's some stats for the FAH Pie for the 21st January 2020!!









And now for the milestones and the stoners...




@Mathragh !!            
@mstenholm !!  

Congrats to our stoners today and major congrats to @mstenholm for his massive milestone!!  Will it be very long until we see you again??    Outstanding work my friend!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

Some results from yesterday would be possible if Free-DC was working but it's not updated yet since Monday...  

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Mon Jan 20, 19:29:20 2020 GMT
Data Updated : Mon Jan 20, 19:29:20 2020 GMT
Current Time: Thu Jan 23, 09:04:45 2020 GMT 

I'll keep an eye and see if it updates throughout the day...


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

Ah, thankfully, Free-DC is caught up and here is the FAH Pie results for the 22nd January 2020...










And now for the milestones and stoners....





Sadly no stoners for today but there's always tomorrow  

As always Team TPU has been amazing and is doing more than ever    Great work from everyone who's contributed today and I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2020)

Here's some results from the FAH Pie for the 23rd January 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners....




@BlackSun59 !!           
@transpire ??!!  

Great work from our stoners yesterday    Does anyone know of the user name for @transpire??  If so please drop me a line and then I can get him tagged in to the thread if he's a member 

Amazing work from everyone as always, Free-DC seems to be playing up again and not working correctly, wish I knew what was going on..  Great support as always from everyone here at TPU, amazing guys


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2020)

Well a little later than normal for a Saturday results..  But here's some FAH Pie results for the 24th January 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Free-DC getting things half right but nice to see some great results considering the early update   Awesome work everyone  Please do keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Bit later than normal for me but here's the results for the FAH Pie for the 25th January 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Transpire ??!!   

Great work to our stoner for the day, if anyone know's @Transpire please drop me a line here so we can tag him in the thread  
Great work and support from everyone who contributed today, what an awesome job our little team at TPU does!!  

Later than planned tonight so please accept my apologies of getting this done a little faster than usual


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Ah it's a good thing to get back to work to get something productive done, speaking of which here's some FAH Pie for the 26th January 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Transpire ?!?!        

Congrats to our stoner for yesterday, I'm not sure if they are setup in the forum but if anyone knows of their forum name please let us know   Great to have they along!!  
As always the team is doing massively well, I hope that we long continue our massive fortune and support    Amazing work guys, thank you


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 27th January 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Transpire ??!!         

Great work from our stoner today    Does anyone have Transpire's forum name at all??

I think Free-DC is having another moment again but what a load of impressive results guys, hats off to everyone contributing and returning work units as always


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2020)

Well here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 28th January 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners .....





Sadly no stoners today but there's always tomorrow  

Another great day for team TPU    Congrats to everyone who has contributed and thank you


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2020)

Well guys, it's that time of day again, here's some status updates for the 29th January 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Antykain !!           
@briar7 ??!!  
@NastyHabits !!  
@Transpire ??!!  

What an amazing day for milestones and stoners!!    Well done everyone on hitting their next milestone!!    I've a few members that I'm unsure of their forum names so if anyone can let me know, I'd be very grateful  
Amazing day even with Free-DC having another moment   Congrats team TPU


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

And here's some late FAH Pie stats for everyone...  









And now for the milestones and stoners....





@Antykain !!     

Great work @Antykain !!     Really racking up those points !!    I hope to see you again soon    With the rest of the guys on the list, because Free-DC hasn't quite caught up I've left it as before since I've already mentioned them 

Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

Now for the last day in January 2020, here's the stats for the 31st.....









And now for the milestones and the stoners.....




@Antykain !!          

Great work there sir!!    A very nice score for yesterday!!    Thank you for the contribution and your continued support!!    Hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2020)

A very quick update for yesterday's FAH Pie...  1st February 2020...









And the days's milestones and stoners....




@Antykain !!             
@Mathragh !!  
@Transpire ??!!  

Great work today from our three stoners as always...  I hope that we'll see you all soon enough 

As always great work from everyone on the list for today..  What a great way to start the second month of 2020....


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2020)

Well yesterdays FAH Pie for the 2nd February 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day




@Transpire ??!!        

I think Free-DC is still having a moment and a catch up problem from when I have retrieved the data this morning...  Here's hoping that will get sorted out at some point....

Still, great work to our stoner today!!   I would have tagged in the others of the day but it seems I had already tagged them in yesterday for the same milestones!!  
Great work as always everyone    Our team is going from strength to strength


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

Well here's some FAH Pie stats for the 3rd February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Antykain !!                
@mstenholm !!!!  
@Transpire ??!!  

What a day for our stoners and @mstenholm clocking up some massive numbers there!!!!    Not far off the 3,000,000,000 mark now mate!!    Great work to all of you and I'm hoping we'll see you all again soon


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2020)

phill said:


> Well here's some FAH Pie stats for the 3rd February 2020....
> 
> View attachment 143974
> 
> ...


Ups, did't keep track the past week. I did notice that not all the new "stuff" is to my liking - 2070/super really take a dip in points.  I will hit 3B before my next post and that will be entirely unsupervised. My GPUs are hardwired, some WCG stuff isn't and I suspect that my range extender is crap. I remember a recent travel where I went from 65 kwh/day to zero for weeks. I fell bad to involve my neighbor into more then just looking into if the house is still standing.


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2020)

Well here's some FAH Stats for the 4th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners....




@Antykain !!          
@Crowley !!  
@Transpire !!  

What a great day for our stoners    Congrats to you all!!  I can't wait to see you all again soon   

Massive thanks for everyone contributing as always


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2020)

Sadly at the moment Free-DC is a little behind the times and hasn't updated itself to give me some sort of results for yesterday....  

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Wed Feb 05, 03:00:20 2020 GMT
Data Updated : Wed Feb 05, 03:00:20 2020 GMT
Current Time: Thu Feb 06, 09:11:22 2020 GMT 

If I get sometime today to update I will do as always guys


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2020)

So it's decided to wake up and work, so here's some FAH Pie results for the 5th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...




@Antykain !!                
@debs3759 !!  
@Transpire ??!!  

Great work guys    What a great day for TPU as always, we seem to fly along with the support we have from our small team    Awesome thanks to anyone contributing   

See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2020)

Here's some FAH stats from the 6th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Antykain !!             
@Transpire ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today   
And as always, a brilliant day from everyone contributing    What a great team TPU has    See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

Right later than wished, but here's some FAH Pie results for the 7th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





I think I missed the actually milestones, but sadly on one today...  There's always tomorrow and I'll hopefully get to update the results tomorrow 

Great work everyone!!    Amazing results as always


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

Well here's some FAH Pie stats for the 8th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Antykain !!           
@Transpire  ??!!  

A very good day for our stoners today hitting their milestones   @Antykain you are flying through these milestones at the moment!!    Congrats!!!  @Transpire doing very well as well..  I've said so many times before, doesn't matter how much or many tasks you complete, each one is a step forward for our cause, team and everyone else     Can't thank anyone enough for donating their time and hardware for that   

Great work TPU, I just wish Free-DC would sort its life out when it came to the points.....


----------



## phill (Feb 10, 2020)

Here's some stats for yesterdays FAH Pie, 9th February 2020....









And milestones and stoners for the day....




@Antykain !!       
@Transpire !!??  

What a great day for our two stoners    Great work there @Antykain !!  You are flying along!!   I would like to get @Transpire users name for the forum but I'm not sure he's a member here sadly  

As always amazing efforts from the team, well done everyone    Another great day for Team TPU


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2020)

Stats for the 10th February 2020 are sadly not available just yet, but I'll do my best to update when I can 

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Sun Feb 09, 21:27:50 2020 GMT
Data Updated : Sun Feb 09, 21:27:50 2020 GMT
Current Time: Tue Feb 11, 09:04:13 2020 GMT 

Hopefully Free-DC will wake up shortly


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2020)

Finally Free-DC decided to update itself for yesterday, so here's some FAH Pie for the 10th February 2020....









And the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Antykain !!                
@Jstn7477 !!!!  
@Transpire ??!!  

Another milestone for @Antykain today     Congrats on the next milestone mate, maybe see you tomorrow?? 

An absolute amazing milestone for our @Jstn7477...  I'm not sure if there's enough 's there so you might want this one...




And welcoming @Transpire into the million point club as well  

What an awesome day it's been for FAH with Team TPU !!


----------



## Antykain (Feb 12, 2020)

Good lordy!   3.3 billion for @Jstn7477!!   Not too shabby!


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2020)

Well guys, here's some stats for the 11th February 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





I do believe that these have already been mentioned above, so I've not tagged anyone this time  

Amazing work everyone!!    Keep it up and happy crunching!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2020)

It seems that Free-DC has finally caught up and is displaying some proper data!!   So here's the data for the 12th February 2020....










And now for the milestones and stoners.....




@Antykain !!              
@BlackSun59 !!  
Congrats to our two stoners today!!    Well done guys, great work!!  @Antykain you are flying along sir!!    Many thanks for everyone contributing to our small but amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2020)

Here's some stats from the 13th February 2020....









Now for the milestones and the stoners for the day.....




@Mathragh !!                
@Transpire ??!!  

Great work from our stoners hitting their next milestones already   
Great contributions by all, I understand @mstenholm is having some techical difficulties so he'll be back up and running very soon no doubt   Please keep up the great work everyone


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2020)

phill said:


> Here's some stats from the 13th February 2020....
> 
> View attachment 144814
> 
> ...


Not so much technical, more that I’m not around to power the rigs on after a power cut. Re-booked my flight home (not for that reason) so very soon....in the mean time I save 32 kWh/day.


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Not so much technical, more that I’m not around to power the rigs on after a power cut. Re-booked my flight home (not for that reason) so very soon....in the mean time I save 32 kWh/day.


How come you've not got them set to come on after a power cut?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2020)

phill said:


> How come you've not got them set to come on after a power cut?


The power cut took out the inbuilt protection in my installation.


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> The power cut took out the inbuilt protection in my installation.


Gutted to hear it   Is it because your drawing too much power and the grid can't cope or do you need to upgrade something in the house for your power draw or something??


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

Now here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 14th February 2020...  

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Thu Feb 13, 04:17:41 2020 GMT
Data Updated : Thu Feb 13, 04:17:41 2020 GMT
Current Time: Sat Feb 15, 08:08:39 2020 GMT

Unfortunately when I took the data there was nothing for the 14th from Free-DC      But because I'm a crazy person, I've been able to grab some stats using the Extremeforums site that I use, so I'll share those below 





Sadly it's not quite so pretty but I hope it gives some idea on how our team did for the day and who was contributing 

Great work as always guys, impressive stuff as always    Hopefully tomorrow the stats will be a little better


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

And now for some results for FAH Pie, for the 15th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Antykain !!                 
@Transpire ??!!  

I'd love to find out if anyone knows who Transpire is under the forum, if they are a member...  Feel bad for not being able to tag members for the work they do in our team   Since it's so small I feel that everyone deserves a mention as it gives some light on what we try and do here   
Still impressive results for the day and as always, impressive work from our stoners as well    Great work guys and awesome contributions!!    Hopefully see you both soon


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2020)

phill said:


> Gutted to hear it   Is it because your drawing too much power and the grid can't cope or do you need to upgrade something in the house for your power draw or something??


My power cut was caused by lightning. My incoming protection - don't know the correct word for that measuring device that cuts the power did that. Nothing broke but I ought to get something less sensitive. Anyway rigs are running again. Had a Linux update thing that might have involved some nvidia driver and tons of crashes after that. A re-start solved it, I think. Soon back to 6-7M PPD.

Edit: Any one had the pleasure of a 14509  or 8 yet? Big and not points friendly. Haven't investigated points/watt yet but from a quick glance poor there as well.


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> My power cut was caused by lightning. My incoming protection - don't know the correct word for that measuring device that cuts the power did that. Nothing broke but I ought to get something less sensitive. Anyway rigs are running again. Had a Linux update thing that might have involved some nvidia driver and tons of crashes after that. A re-start solved it, I think. Soon back to 6-7M PPD.
> 
> Edit: Any one had the pleasure of a 14509  or 8 yet? Big and not points friendly. Haven't investigated points/watt yet but from a quick glance poor there as well.


Glad to hear everything all ok, power cuts and loosing hardware is definitely nothing but frustrating and expensive   
Does anyone use a UPS on their kit at all that does the crunching at all??  Maybe a little overkill perhaps but I just wondered 

I look forward to scores heading north again for you @mstenholm   Do you have TeamViewer or anything installed on the rigs to help you see what is going one whilst away or anything?  

Sadly with no sun, I've hardly used any FAH crunching and I've switched over to my new AMD Ryzen system, I've not even installed it yet   I need better cooling before I do any crunching sadly or some time to tweak the power and temps


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2020)

Well guys here's the stats for the FAH Pie for the 16th February 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Crowley !!                 
@Transpire ??!!  

What a great time for our stoners   @Crowley is storming up the ranks and @Transpire following along nicely as well    As for the rest of the team, we are doing really well with our contributions as always    Long may it all continue    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2020)

Well and here we go for some updates for the 17th February 2020 for FAH Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....




@newtekie1 !!                         

I've not mentioned Crowley since he's already got the same milestone in the post above...  Free-DC getting a little confused me thinks  
I digress, massive congrats to @newtekie1 for the massive milestone he's passed and all the hours that must have taken!!  

A great day as always with everyone contributing    Can't thank everyone enough for the support we have for our small but amazing team    See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2020)

Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 18th February 2020....









And the milestones and stoners for today....




@XZero450 !!                   

Amazing work from our stoner today!!   @XZero450 fantastic milestone today sir!!    Very many congrats!!  We'll hopefully see you soon


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2020)

Now for a quick FAH Pie update before I have to go home!!  What a day.....









And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Great work as always everyone, Free-DC not updated itself quite so well but better than nothing  
Special thanks goes out to everyone who is contributing, we can't do it without you


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

And as a rather late update to the FAH Pie section today ( just back from picking up Isabelle for Sophia's first birthday party this weekend...  Where the heck did the time go?? )  So, here's some stats 









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day......





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Another decent day for everyone who contributed I think    I think Free-DC was a little premature with the points but that's ok, better than no points at all     We seriously do have a small but amazing team here at TPU    So proud!!      

I've Sophia's party tomorrow, so updates will possible be a little later tomorrow like tonight but I'll do my best


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

Well slightly earlier than I was expecting to be honest, but never the less, here's the stats for the 21st February 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Amazing work everyone     Another really great turn out for yesterday     Some very nice numbers being posted by the top 7 members     Think Free-DC is alright so far (two days running!!  ) so long may it continue    I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2020)

Now for some FAH Pie updates for the 22nd February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Crowley !!               
@Transpire ??!!  

Great work from our member @Crowley and congrats to Transpire as well!!   

Another fun day for Free-DC stats but even with the combined 3 days, still what a team of members we have here    Amazing effort guys!!    Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2020)

I've been a div and put yesterdays data in the wrong thread!!  Here we go for yesterday..... 

Here's some FAH stats for the 23rd February 2020.... 









And now for the milestones and stoners....





@ TPU!!!!!                     
@Crowley !!  
@Mathragh !!  
@mstenholm !!  
@Transpire ??!!  

What an amazing day for team TPU   19,000,000,000!!!! ++ And @mstenholm hitting over 3,000,000,000+!! What a milestone mate, well done!!     
Great work from all our stoners and TPU as well   Thank you all so much for your contributions and help towards this amazing milestone!!  

Now it's in the right thread!!  Sorry guys!!  I'll grab the screen shots when I get home 

EDIT - Finally, all caught up!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2020)

Sadly guys Free-DC hasn't updated just yet, so I'll update the data when I can 

FAH Pie for 24th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

A great day as always from Team TPU    Well done everyone for the contributions and many thanks for all your continued support    We wouldn't be here with out you all helping!!


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 25th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Antykain !!               
@Transpire ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today and awesome work from the rest of the members who contributed to the team yesterday!!    Great support from everyone as always


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi everyone    Had a bit of a busy day at work and then had to take Sophia to get her jabs as she's over a year old now...  How scary.... 

Still, here's some stats for the FAH Pie for the 26th February 2020....









And for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Great work to all as always, I'm sorry that Free-DC seems to have not caught up at all today for some accurate reading of the stats etc..  I believe all of the stoners have already been tagged for their amazing efforts.  If I have missed anyone, please do let me know   I will of course add them in (unless you wish to, either works well for me )
Great support as always everyone, can't thank you enough


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2020)

And here's some stats for the FAH Pie for the 27th February 2020....









And for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no new stoners just that I can see, but I think Free-DC will need another day or two too update itself and catch up since it's a little behind..

Great work as always from all of the people who contributes and contributed yesterday, very very many thanks as always   See you all again soon I hope!!


----------



## phill (Feb 29, 2020)

Here's some data for the FAH Pie for the 28th February 2020....









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  

Well it seems in a fashion that Free-DC has caught up for the FAH Pie for now but we'll wait and see what happens tomorrow 
Another great day though for everyone contributing as always and I do believe we have a few more regularly contributing as well to our small team, so thank you so much for your support and your contributions!!    See you tomorrow again for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

Here's some stats from FAH Pie and the 29th February 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Transpire ??!!          

Congrats to our stoner of the day, great work from @Transpire!!    We'll hopefully see you again soon  
As it seems that Free-DC only seems to update properly about once a week, hopefully tomorrow the scores will sort themselves out   Great work everyone, we are seriously moving along


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2020)

Now here's some stats update for the 1st March 2020 for FAH Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Antykain !!               
@Crowley !!  

Congrats to our two stoners for their milestones and their support to our team     Great work guys!!  

I see Free-DC stats still not quite updated properly but hopefully that'll happen soon   Great support from everyone as always, great work TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2020)

And here's some FAH Pie stats for the 2nd March 2020....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Antykain !!                    
@Crowley !!  

Well done to our stoners for surpassing their milestones!!   Some great milestones as well so we'll all look forward to seeing you very soon   

Congrats to our team as always as some very nice numbers for the day    Amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2020)

A rather late update than planned but here we go for a FAH Pie update for the 3rd March 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Antykain !!                          
@Crowley !!  
@Transpire ??!!  

What a great day for TPU and the stoners    Great work everyone!!  
I think Free-DC is having a bit of catch up but meh, that's always the same   
See you all tomorrow guys


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2020)

Now after a long day at work, 25 minutes before going home, time to get some updates done   
So here's some FAH Pie stats for the 4th March 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but I look forward to tomorrow   

Great work as always everyone, smashing out the numbers, so impressed!!    Great work to all contributing


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2020)

Well everyone here's some updates for the 5th March 2020....









And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day.....





@dank1983man420 ??!!                              
@thoughtdisorder ??!!  
@Transpire ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Great work for our stoners for today and a few new members today    Welcome to TPU !!  
Amazing result for dank1983man420     Very busy time for our FAH team    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2020)

Well here's a FAH Pie update for the 6th March 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





@Crowley !!                        
@mstenholm !!  
@TheRedBaron !!  
@thoughtdisorder ??!!  
@Transpire ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

It seems we have another new member today, @TheRedBaron    Welcome to the Team and to TPU!!!!    We hope that you enjoy your stay here  
Amazing day for @mstenholm, well done my man on the 3,100,000,000 milestone!!    I hope those GPUs are keeping you nice and warm   

Hopefully Free-DC will sort its life out at some point, it's rather frustrating at the moment with more than one days results on it at once....  Still....  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright    See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Now for some results for the FAH Pie for the 7th March 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Antykain !!              
@TheRedBaron !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today and it's great to see our two new members contributing as well     It's a shame that Free-DC seems to have a bit of an issue with it's updates but, hopefully we are alright otherwise  

Great work from all of our members contributing as always, Amazing stuff as always everyone!!    Keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 8th March 2020...  Before I have to leave my desk at work... lol









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@BlackSun59 !!           
@Folgore !!  
@TEV ??!!  
@TheRedBaron !!  
@Transpire ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Wow what a day for TPU's Stoners!!    Congrats to everyone who made it past their next milestone!!    Amazing work!!    And it seems we have another new joiner as well, @TEV ??    Hopefully the new joiners to the team will join up to the forums to see their Milestones and just the teams general progress  

Still as always it's been an amazing few days for TPU and it seems that @XZero450 has slipped past @mstenholm for the 1st place spot    Congrats sir!!  

Great work everyone, please keep it up


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 9, 2020)

phill said:


> Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 8th March 2020...  Before I have to leave my desk at work... lol
> 
> View attachment 147560
> 
> ...


Yes nice to see that. Good job @XZero450
@Vivi_Ornitier you have completed more than 10 units by now so I think that you didn't apply for a passkey to get the early return bonus and entered it during set-up? If you need help just ask.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 10, 2020)

@mstenholm, thank you.
@phill, thank you

I have a card that's running too hot and need to pull the rig down soon, but hopefully it's only down for a day or 2 if I time it correctly.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> @mstenholm, thank you.
> @phill, thank you
> 
> I have a card that's running too hot and need to pull the rig down soon, but hopefully it's only down for a day or 2 if I time it correctly.


You have three similar cards in the same rig right? Latest results


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 10, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> You have three similar cards in the same rig right? Latest results


While it was down, it was upgraded and now there are four identical cards.


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

Apologies for the delay with the stats everyone, was shattered yesterday, so never made it too the forums and works been crazy busy which is not helping either!   So without further ado....
9th March 2020 FAH Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners.....




@Arjai !!  
@BlackSun59 !!               
@Folgore !!  
@hat !!  
@Tev ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
Amazing results today from out stoners hitting their next milestones, wow what a list we have today of members!!   Amazing guys!!   

I don't think Free-DC has sorted itself out again still but hopefully tomorrow it'll have sorted itself out   Please keep up the great work everyone!! See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

10th March 2020 FAH Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@agent00skid !! 
@Arjai !! 
@Crowley !! 
@hat !! 
@Tev ??!! 
@thoughtdisorder ??!! 
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!! 

Amazing results today from out stoners hitting their next milestones, wow what a list we have today of members!!   Amazing guys!!   

I don't think Free-DC has sorted itself out again still but hopefully tomorrow it'll have sorted itself out   Please keep up the great work everyone!! See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

And thanks to a few hundred refreshes of the page, we seem to have some results   Now for the 11th March 2020 FAH Pie stats   









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Folgore !! 
@hat !!  

I don't believe there's any other people hitting their milestones today but if there has been please tag them in the thread    Free-DC still not quite got there with the right update yet I don't think....

Great work to everyone, it seems the TPU team has grown very nicely over the last few days and we have a good few more members and some old ones re-joining the cause    Amazing effort, everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2020)

I can't believe how fast the time is going at the moment, so I'm playing catch up with the FAH and WCG pie's   Apologies guys!!  But here's some stats for the 12th March 2020 for the FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Antykain !!               
@Eighty20 ??!!  
@Folgore !!  
@FranciscoAlexandrePires ??!!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@TEV ??!!  
@Transpire ??!!  
@Vivi_ornitier ??!!  

Firstly, wow...  The amount of members has recently doubled for our team here at TPU    To me that is awesome, so welcome to all of the new members!!    I hope that if you join the forum, that you'll pop by from time to time  
Secondly that's a lot of members now, so the thread layout may change if we continue to grow    But that's just generally a very decent thing   

Amazing effort everyone, I really mean it!!    Thank you all so much for contributing!!    See you tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2020)

Now here's yesterdays stats for the 13th March 2020 for the FAH Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Eighty20 ??!!  
@FranciscoAlexandrePires ??!! 
@phila ??!!  
@Sandagga ??!! 
@Viva_Ornitier ??!!  
@XZero450 !! 

Another amazing day!!    All these stoners for a kick off!!  Brilliant work everyone!!  Very impressive!!     

29 members contributing today as well, I think that's one of our highest ever for FAH Pie????  Such good news and efforts from all


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

Well after another what feels like short weekend, here's some FAH Pie stats for the 14th March 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Crowley !!         
@FranciscoAlexandrePires ??!!  
@Gimblefoot ??!!  
@Lubanjo ??!! 
@phila ??!!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@TEV ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!! 
@windwhirl !!  

Well what a bloody good day TPU has had so far!!??!!  More members signing up and contributing to the teams points....  Then some very nice milestones being met and surpassed as well, I mean what more would you want??   

So congrats to our stoners and more so welcome and congrats to our new stoners and members, welcome to TPU FAH Pie


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2020)

can we find out who is contributing to the coronavirus project? like how many and how many points they have on it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> can we find out who is contributing to the coronavirus project? like how many and how many points they have on it


The only way that I know of is if they self-report.


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2020)

There's a coronavirus specific project?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2020)

hat said:


> There's a coronavirus specific project?


yes  








						Nvidia's calling on gaming PC owners to put their systems to work fighting COVID-19
					

Folding@home has new projects for the study of coronavirus




					www.gamesradar.com


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2020)

It looks like they've just added coronavirus work units to the mix, then... I haven't seen a way to select them specifically.


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2020)

Well everyone, here's an update on the FAH Pie for the 15th March 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Eighty20 ??!!       
@Gimblefoot ??!! 
@phila ??!!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

I think it seems that Free-DC has a bit of an issue with keeping things up to date but never mind    Congrats to everyone contributing, whatever tasks you're doing  

It's great to see so many people contributing to the team, definitely up from the 10 to 14 people that we normally see    Fantastic work everyone!!  

Will see you all tomorrow    Keep crunching all!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be an announcement here on TPU as well?????


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Shouldn't that be an announcement here on TPU as well?????


yes definitely


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes definitely


So are you mentioning this, or shall I?


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey everyone   Here's some FAH stats for the 16th March 2020...










And here's the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Gimblefoot ??!!        
@John_PasMa82 ??!!  
@Midiamp !!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@UnSubDK ??!!  

What a great day from everyone here!!    Even more new starters as well, we have certainly picked up a mass following now!!    Congrats to all of the stoners, I hope I haven't missed anyone out...
Amazing day with everyone contributing..  Great work and thank you!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

Right guys, another busy day so a quick update with some luck    FAH Pie for 17th March 2020 !!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Sadly no stoners for today but there's always tomorrow   

What a great turn out, 44 members now!!    It seems we are growing...  I wonder if it's down to something that might be going around the place.....     Great work everyone at TPU!!   

Just on a side note, has anyone been having issues with getting work units still?.....


----------



## Arjai (Mar 19, 2020)

My client says it has 25 attempts at downloads, still no job to do? Not sure what is happening.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2020)

Arjai said:


> My client says it has 25 attempts at downloads, still no job to do? Not sure what is happening.


The reason why you don't get WUs


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 19, 2020)

Earned 700 points for the team.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2020)

I've been doing some crunching today, but it seems my points aren't getting added to my own total..  I'm not sure I understand why since they are added and set in my program..  bit frustrating but I was guessing that it might have been because of the sheer amount of folding requested, time to check gain points etc....  It does say it's connected to my account in the log files so I'm holding onto hope for the moment.....









Third work unit today...  This one was more done for a test than anything else...  Thank god it wasn't 4 hours + long.... lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 20, 2020)

I've gotten 2 projects to work on today.  But that was after more than 30 hours of nothing.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2020)

After a very sleepy evening yesterday and today where I've been busy with my daughter and trying to get another job, I've finally got a bit of time to update the FAH progress for the FAH Pie and the 18th March 2020......  TPU here we go....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....  





@Annoymous ?!?!!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!   
@Cossey3 ??!!   
@Eighty20 ??!!   
@FranciscoAlexandrePires ??!!   
@gska ??!!   
@Iraklis ??!!   
@John_PasMa82 ??!!   
@Midiamp !!        
@MilkDoctrine ??!!   
@phila ??!!   
@s3thra !!   
@Sandagga ??!!   
@SirKeldon !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!   

Wow....  I hope that everyone here can welcome the new members and congratulate them in supporting our team!!     I've never seen so many people contributing!!  Awesome work, everyone  

Please do keep updating the thread to let us know if your having issues getting or sending off work units for FAH


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2020)

And now for the 19th March 2020 FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....





@Eighty20 ??!!   
@Iraklis ??!!   
@John5by5 !!       
@MilkDoctrine ??!!   
@s3thra !!  
@UnSubDKPC3 ??!!   

Congrats to our stoners for the day but I do believe Free-DC hasn't updated quite rightly, considering the low scores and the number of members contributing yesterday, I think that's not quite right...  But still, nothing can take away the fact that it was hugely impressive for what everyone had managed by this point..    Going forward I might start tagging in the time/date that the results where captured from...  Might be worth it...

Anyways, great work everyone and great work to our stoners and welcome to our new members!!


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2020)

3,091 points earned for the team


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey guys, please put general discussion items in the TPU's F@H Team thread.  Keeping threads on topic helps with sharing knowledge about this diva called F@H.
Thanks.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

I think that plate of veg deserves a warning @thebluebumblebee !!    (Yes I'm totally kidding but please, save the torture of the vegetables!!   No man should be put through that level of torture)


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

Right everyone lets see the results for the FAH Pie for the 20th March 2020.....







 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Anonymous ??!!       
@BigBeastBrady ??!!       
@Braised_beef ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@Eighty20 ??!!       
@FranciscoAlexandrePires ??!!       
@hat !!  
@Hellfiremaan ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!       
@jmcslob !! 
@John5by5 !!   
@krusha03 !!   
@Midiamp !!  
@MilkDoctrine ??!!       
@moonboystrikesback !!   

Wow what a day for TPU!!    Welcome to all of the new members and thank you so much for your contributions!!      We really do have a massive amount of new starters and so many in fact, I'm going to need a 4k display just to get the people all in on screen grab!!     I usually grab the top 50 members as this normally covers the 10 to 12 members who contribute daily...  That's now quadrupled as nearly 50 members are folding for the team!!  Amazing stuff!!

Not sure who members have been getting on with getting work and such, so please do let everyone know just in case we are work starved as it seems we have a few teams that might catch us up.....





Yeah, with all this virus going on, things have, erm, well, exploded!!


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2020)

I must admit, having been a WCG member for so long, it's nice to be able to get some pie over here on the folding team... that said, it seems like we have a lot more hardware over on the WCG team than here. I'm consistently getting pie with just two GTX1070s, and one of them is busy running games a lot of the time too...


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

It definitely getting harder to get pie in the WCG with the craziness over there than here, but that said, with the lack of work units here and even running a few GPUs for the cause at the moment (got my two 1080 Ti's finally in my AMD rig and a spare 1070 in another waiting....) I've been lucky to have one unit at a time, not enough to keep both cards working together, its been one or the other...

That said, I am wondering if our FAH team has lost some points daily for the amount of work units we are getting because it seems we aren't getting around the usual amounts we did used to hit..  It's a little frustrating but....  What can you do?   It's just good that more people are doing it sadly because of something they are worried about it's a shame they weren't so worried about cancer and the rest of it....


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## trparky (Mar 22, 2020)

I started a few days ago. I only have my GTX1060 working right now since my 8700K sucks too much power to be folding on it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 22, 2020)

I only have a single 1070ti running...I'll run what I can when I can...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 22, 2020)

phill said:


> I've been doing some crunching today, *but it seems my points aren't getting added to my own total*..  I'm not sure I understand why since they are added and set in my program..  bit frustrating but I was guessing that it might have been because of the sheer amount of folding requested, time to check gain points etc....  It does say it's connected to my account in the log files so I'm holding onto hope for the moment.....
> 
> View attachment 148708
> 
> ...


Check a specific WU Points
Check your latest WU Points/team/bonus
These two are late and I did have one re-send that didn't show up at all.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 23, 2020)

Seems I've run out of WUs to fold on the RTX2060.

Nonstop folding today other than trying to get a Radeon RX 560D folding. I tried to unlock the shaders from 896 to 1024 but it didn't.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

Sorry for the delays in updates guys, been away with the fairies last few evenings!    Still, we have some data now and wow FAH @ TPU is flying!!  













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day................




@biffzinker !! 
@BigBeastBrady ??!!      
@Captindecisive ??!!      
@Crowley !!  
@Eighty20 ??!!      
@Folgore !!  
@FranciscoAlexandrePires ??!!      
@gska ??!!      
@Iraklis ??!!      
@jmcslob !!      
@krusha03 !!      
@Lebdnil ??!!      
@Littlecheeks ??!!  @Gmr_Chick     
@moonboystrikesback !!  
@roast !!      

Wow!!  Never seen so many members contributing to the FAH Team, ever!!  

Amazing work and congrats to everyone!!   One of the busiest updates I've ever had to do!!   Amazing efforts everyone    If I've missed anyone please let me know!!


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

And now for yesterday as well.....  FAH Pie for the 22nd March 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





@Anonymous ??!!     
@Arjai !! 
@biffzinker !! 
@BigBeastBrady ??!!      
@Braised_Beef ??!!     
@Cossy3 ??!!     
@Gimblefoot ??!!     
@hat !! 

Wow that was a load to get done!!   Mega congrats to everyone taking part and contributing to the cause and team!!   Certainly a busy time for me!!    Amazing effort from everyone and I can't thank you all enough for contributing your hardware, money and time for it!!   This has definitely been a very busy couple of days!!  

See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 24, 2020)

Trying not to pollute the thread but I thought I'd share this as a status update on my progress.




I moved up in rank: 119,780 of 2,305,783

Edit:


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2020)

Well I think comes another busy busy day....  FAH Pie stats for the 23rd March 2020.....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@biffzinker !!             
@BigBeastBrady ??!!      
@BoganCalculeazaTot ??!!      
@Eighty20 ??!!      
@Folgore !!  
@jmcslob !!  
@Lebdnil ??!!      
@moonboystrikesback !!  
@NdKP ??!!      
@nwgat ??!!      
@RandomSadness !!  
@rdimitrov ??!!      
@s3thra !!  
@Sandagga ??!!      
@timmaaight ??!!      

Wow, that was another busy one as well!!     Sadly though, I don't believe that's all of the Stoners for today either, from the more button on Free-DC, it seems there was a total of 46 members hitting a milestone today!!  I mean that is bloody impressive but I'm sad to say that I don't have the time or the brain power right now to get all that posted, I'm feeling very tired!!   Sophia keeps me busy even working from home!!   If anyone wishes to put up a post regarding their miles or stats, please do  

Massive and masses of congrats to everyone today..  As always Free-DC hasn't been so quite up to date but hopefully that will change over the next day or two...  So proud to be part of this amazingly small but amazing team!!    Congrats everyone for a brilliant days work


----------



## s3thra (Mar 25, 2020)

Passed a million with 55 WUs complete!


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2020)

22 WUs complete


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

Right here's some early bird stats for the FAH Pie from the 24th March 2020.....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





@Anonymous ??!!        
@biffzinker !!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!       
@blackjacksli ??!!       
@BogdanCalculeaza ??!!       
@Captaindecisive ??!!       
@Divide Overflow !!       
@Eighty20 ??!!       
@EvilTactics ??!!       
@Folgore !!   
@FranciscoAlexandrePires ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@Jacek_Bilski ??!!       
@jmcslob !!  
@Lebnil ??!!       

Wow another massively busy day for team TPU!!    We seem to have more members using the FAH client than the WCG client!!    Still it's amazing that a virus can do all this    Still fantastic work to everyone contributing to our team and the cause as a whole   Massively impressive stuff everyone!!  Congrats and well done!!


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

s3thra said:


> Passed a million with 55 WUs complete!
> 
> View attachment 149209





biffzinker said:


> 22 WUs complete
> View attachment 149214


Doing amazing things guys!!    I hope I have tagged you in above, I think there was another 40+ milestones hit for our team and I don't have the time to go through and add all of them, so I invite this sort of update from everyone taking part


----------



## trparky (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a completed work unit that just won't upload, the server keeps giving back errors.


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> I have a completed work unit that just won't upload, the server keeps giving back errors.


I've been having that a lot recently, it's been most frustrating since it lowers your points each time that you can't upload or that it takes extra time to upload.  Still getting a lack of work units down as the GPUs are mostly idle but again that's not the worst thing in the world....

If anyone else is getting the issues please do let us know   It's good to hear everyone's experiences of this


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 25, 2020)

phill said:


> If anyone else is getting the issues please do let us know   It's good to hear everyone's experiences of this



Also had a couple of workunits that had trouble getting uploaded. Furthermore it anecdotally seems like Nvidia GPUs have less trouble getting workunits assigned than AMD GPUs. Is this possbile or am I imagining things?  CPUs have the least available WU's in my experience.


----------



## trparky (Mar 25, 2020)

Mathragh said:


> it anecdotally seems like Nvidia GPUs have less trouble getting work units assigned than AMD GPUs.


Not that I can see. I have a GTX1060 and a lot of the time I'm fighting to get a work unit.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 26, 2020)

26 WUs completed:




Edit:


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

Mathragh said:


> Also had a couple of workunits that had trouble getting uploaded. Furthermore it anecdotally seems like Nvidia GPUs have less trouble getting workunits assigned than AMD GPUs. Is this possbile or am I imagining things?  CPUs have the least available WU's in my experience.





trparky said:


> Not that I can see. I have a GTX1060 and a lot of the time I'm fighting to get a work unit.


I just fold with my Nvidia cards as I don't believe the AMD cards (mostly for the RX 480's I have currently) would be very good at folding...  So I just leave me 1070 and two 1080 Ti's fold along  

I struggle getting work constantly but hopefully they'll have that sorted out at some point 

I am curious if I can find out what work units I'm doing, as I have it set to any but I don't get a choice for the Covid-19 one..  Maybe that is just getting done as a default??  Anyone else have any ideas/evidence of what they are doing please do share


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 26, 2020)

phill said:


> I just fold with my Nvidia cards as I don't believe the AMD cards (mostly for the RX 480's I have currently) would be very good at folding...  So I just leave me 1070 and two 1080 Ti's fold along
> 
> I struggle getting work constantly but hopefully they'll have that sorted out at some point
> 
> I am curious if I can find out what work units I'm doing, as I have it set to any but I don't get a choice for the Covid-19 one..  Maybe that is just getting done as a default??  Anyone else have any ideas/evidence of what they are doing please do share


See this topic for more info on specific COVID projects (point 6) : https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=32463, the web view of your F@H client also has more detailed info on the projects your hardware is currently working on.

Furthermore, it seems like however many extra workunits the researchers manage to add for peoples hardware to work on, the amount of available computing power is growing more quickly and their storage capacity isn't able to keep up with the increased data flow: https://www.anandtech.com/show/1566...0000000000-operations-per-second-for-covid-19 .
Sorry if this discussion is too offtopic for this particular thread, anywhere else this should be posted instead?

Edited for extra clarification.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

Right everyone, here's some more stats for the 25th March 2020 for FAH Pie.....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Anonymous ??!!       
@AusWolf !!       
@biffzinker !!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!       
@blackjacksli ??!!       
@Captindecisive ??!!       
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!       
@Dazlaa69 ??!!       
@Decorator ??!!       
@Divide Overflow !!  
@Eighty20 ??!!       
@jmcslob !!  
@krusha03 !!  
@Lebdnil ??!!       
@Littlecheeks aka @Gmr_Chick !!  

Another very busy day for team TPU's FAH group!!     A total of 64 members contributing today, what an amazing turn out!!    Congrats to everyone who made it past their next milestone and we hope to see you again very soon!!  

What a result for the day!!   





It seems we have a few teams on our tail now...  I wonder why that is??   Normally it's the other way around and we are catching up with a load of people!!   I do wonder if this might change when Covid-19 changes......  

There was a load more people on the list for milestones so many apologies if I didn't mention you but please do put your score and milestone in the thread


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

Mathragh said:


> See this topic for more info on specific COVID projects (point 6) : https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=32463, the web view of your F@H client also has more detailed info on the projects your hardware is currently working on.
> 
> Furthermore, it seems like however many extra workunits the researchers manage to add for peoples hardware to work on, the amount of available computing power is growing more quickly: https://www.anandtech.com/show/1566...0000000000-operations-per-second-for-covid-19 .
> Sorry if this discussion is too offtopic for this particular thread, anywhere else this should be posted instead?


Thanks for the links, very much appreciated 

I've tried the web viewer and it sucks for me, just keeps refreshing every second without me being able to do anything inside the page for changing options/settings etc.  No idea why this is or what is causing it..   But having just read the number 7 (Copied and pasted from the link...)

7. How to fix Web control error ?
For: Google Chrome and some Chromium based browsers,
To fix web control,
Hit f12 on browser to enter dev mode,
right click on refresh button and hard reload.
Also try Incognito mode or clear cache.
Firefox is not affected by this bug.

It now makes sense and works in Edge (as I don't have FireFox installed but Edge is the only other installed....)

I see it's up to over 1.5 ExaFLOPS, or 1,500,000,000,000,000,000 floating point operations per second at the moment...  That is amazing!!  I hope one of the CPUs or GPUs contributing find something that will help with this virus....

Whilst I have half a brain, here's some information just in case someone wonders if they are contributing to Covid-19 as mine doesn't give me a definitive mention of what it's doing, just a work unit number which is explained by the below from the first link in @Mathragh's post   (thank you again for that info!!)

6. How do I know that I'm working on COVID-19 related projects ?
If you're running a project that's listed here, you're fighting COVID-19 :
CPU : 13862 - 13863 - 14328 - 14329 - 14337 - 14528 to 14531 - 14572 - 14574 - 14576 - 14600 to 14602
GPU : 11741 to 11781


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 26, 2020)

So is this exascale compute power actually going to solve COVID-19, what exactly will they learn from protein folding COVID-19? Would be nice to have more transparency on this, it would be nice to know what the end game is if they succeed with the protein folding, if nothing comes of it 5 months from now, you are looking at a lot of contributing power wasted, aka accelerating climate change.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 26, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> So is this exascale compute power actually going to solve COVID-19, what exactly will they learn from protein folding COVID-19? Would be nice to have more transparency on this, it would be nice to know what the end game, if nothing comes of it 5 months from now, you are looking at a lot of contributing power wasted, aka accelerating climate change.



I'd suggest starting here: https://foldingathome.org/2020/03/1...e-doing-and-how-you-can-help-in-simple-terms/

If you're afraid of wasting power and accelerating climate change; then by all means don't fold Over here in the northern hemisphere, especially at current temperatures, folding at least partly substitutes heating your home by other means, so it's not that big a of net-negative as you'd expect purely on (estimated) power use.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 26, 2020)

Mathragh said:


> I'd suggest starting here: https://foldingathome.org/2020/03/1...e-doing-and-how-you-can-help-in-simple-terms/
> 
> If you're afraid of wasting power and accelerating climate change; then by all means don't fold Over here in the northern hemisphere, especially at current temperatures, folding at least partly substitutes heating your home by other means, so it's not that big a of net-negative as you'd expect purely on (estimated) power use.



understandable, winter is over where I live though. in fact this week is getting quite warm 


ty for link this helps me understand a lot better


----------



## trparky (Mar 26, 2020)

phill said:


> I see it's up to over 1.5 ExaFLOPS, or 1,500,000,000,000,000,000 floating-point operations per second at the moment.


I had to look this up since I'm not familiar with numbers larger than Trillion. Anyways... That's 1 Quintillion, 500 Quadrillion floating-point operations per second.

According to one person on AnandTech, the issues that Folding@Home is having is something to do with storage capacity.


			
				Ian Cutress said:
			
		

> The limit on Folding@Home is actually storage bandwidth. They're working with Microsoft Azure to increase capacity - they spun up three 100 TB NVMe servers this week and it's still not enough.


Three 1 TB NVMe SSD equipped servers! And it's still not enough! Holy hell! Come on Microsoft, you got the capacity to spare... give more. MOAR!


----------



## trparky (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh, what the hell...


> 15:46:36:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
> 15:46:36:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
> 15:46:36:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
> 15:46:36:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## hat (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah... seems like I'm lucky to even get a work unit at all these days. The servers just can't keep up.


----------



## toastem2004 (Mar 26, 2020)

was rocking out, nearing top 10 and my first slice of pie ever, but the lack of WU has finally hit me as well.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 26, 2020)

My CPU is working on this at the moment.




GPU:


----------



## toastem2004 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yay, finally got one!


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

Here comes for another dose of FAH Pie for the 26th March 2020...











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!      
@AusWolf !!      
@biffzinker !!          
@BigBeastBrady ??!!      
@blackjacksli ??!!      
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!      
@Captindecisive ??!!      
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!      
@DawidB ??!!      
@Dazlaa69 ??!!      
@Decorator??!!      
@Divide Overflow !!  
@Eighty20 ??!!      
@EvilTactics  ??!!      

Amazing efforts everyone!!   What a great day!!   Again masses of people contributing to the FAH team in TPU... There's about 84 members contributing today, that's a good 5x more than normal for our team... Outstanding!!   Amazing effort Team TPU!!    

Live long and crunch and fold


----------



## trparky (Mar 28, 2020)

Now if only I can get a work unit...


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 28, 2020)

trparky said:


> View attachment 149541
> Now if only I can get a work unit...





It's a waiting game, but a lot of work is being done:


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 28, 2020)

29 WUs completed for the team, and I don't need central heating in my room.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> and I don't need central heating in my room.


And now you know what this meant: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...e-use-processing-to-generate-our-heat.228567/


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 28, 2020)

The TechPower! team has moved up from 28/29 to 21. Were almost in the top 20.


----------



## Bow (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The TechPower! team has moved up from 28/29 to 21. Were almost in the top 20.
> View attachment 149599


We're not going up, we're going down.  We're currently 59th for points for the week, and 57th for points-24 hour average.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 28, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We're not going up, we're going down.


Well shucks, come on people get folding like your life matters.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm not seeing results for the last few I have done.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

Well here goes for another busy day of FAH Pie for the 27th March 2020.....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!       
@AusWolf !!         
@biffzinker !!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!       
@blackjacksli ??!!       
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!       
@BogdanCalculeaza ??!!       
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!       
@DawidB ??!!       
@ddel83 ??!!       
@Decorator ??!!       
@DivideOverflow ??!!       
@f0rteOC ??!!       
@gska ??!!       
@mstenholm !!  

Well another hugely busy day for our FAH team here at TPU... I had also noticed the big man himself @mstenholm had passed another massive milestone, so I had to mention that   Sir, you are pushing hard and a huge congrats and great work from the TPU team    Not too far behind @Jstn7477 now I believe.....  

Amazing efforts everyone, I know the work is somewhat dried up at times which sucks but you are doing more than you know by even having the software installed    For those without it they can't even say about the lack of work units being released.... 
I have a feeling now that the sun won't be around for me tomorrow, so I'm not going to get much crunching or folding done....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> I'm not seeing results for the last few I have done.


I see them....the stats are a bit late. 1000+16615


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 28, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Well shucks, come on people get folding like your life matters.


Today is the first day in some time that I've had more than 2 cards folding at any one time.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 29, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We're not going up, we're going down. We're currently 59th for points for the week, and 57th for points-24 hour average.





biffzinker said:


> Well shucks, come on people get folding like your life matters.



Well, we are 28th overall. So that's something.

Besides, the north hemisphere is getting warmer, which means less folding being done during the next 6 months, afterwards it will rise again, reaching the peak around January. It's a common trend for the team.



On the other hand, we have a lot of new folders around (or previously inactive ones coming back)



If the WU drought is finally over, and if all these new folders have their passkeys set up in their clients, then I think the trend for this year might be different.

(Yes, the COVID-19 quarantine has left me with a lot of free time, enough time to do all this and actually bother doing it )


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm getting (and completing) a number of work units but haven't been seeing my credits increasing lately?


----------



## trparky (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm finally getting some work units here, I imagine that by Monday night I'm going to be at 2 Million.

Yeah, it may sound like I'm chasing points here but WUs will help us all, as a species, quite possibly beat this angel of death.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2020)

Edit:


----------



## madness777 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## windwhirl (Mar 29, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> I'm getting (and completing) a number of work units but haven't been seeing my credits increasing lately?


Might be a momentary problem with the stats server, it's been happening rather frequently lately. But at the very least it's registered you have completed 4 WUs (or more, this gets updated every three hours) in the last few hours...



Did you set up the client with a passkey? You have completed a number of WUs, but do not seem to get any QRB (Quick Return Bonus) points. If you haven't, you can check https://foldingathome.org/support/faq/points/passkey/ and once you have one you can add it to the client through FAHControl like this:





After completing 10 WUs using a passkey, you start getting the bonus points.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks, I added a passkey a few days ago.  I should be close to the 10 WU point for bonus.  Double checked my configuration and it looks good.  Credits still seem frozen though.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 29, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> Thanks, I added a passkey a few days ago.  I should be close to the 10 WU point for bonus.  Double checked my configuration and it looks good.  Credits still seem frozen though.



Well, I checked the last WU I did, it's still not registered in the stats. So, yeah, probably a server-side problem.

EDIT: FAH staff is already aware and working on it, but the whole issue stems from the massive increase in folders, WUs, etc. So, it will likely take a while for everything to catch up.


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 29, 2020)

Seeing as we are lockdown the pc is going all out atm hope i can grab a few cpu WU's to


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> I'm not seeing results for the last few I have done.





Divide Overflow said:


> Thanks, I added a passkey a few days ago.  I should be close to the 10 WU point for bonus.  Double checked my configuration and it looks good.  Credits still seem frozen though.


Sometimes updates can be slow and since there's so much going on at the moment, it can take awhile...

They'll update, I was waiting for a few hours and in some cases a day nearly for the FAH website stats to update    I'll capture whatever I can but I wouldn't stress over points not getting added to the overall total..  They'll land eventually


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2020)

However, here's some FAH Pie stats for the 28th March 2020 ......











 



And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day......





@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!       
@Bart ??!!       
@biffzinker !!           
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!       
@bmiyaji ??!!       
@clarkkent ??!!       
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@Crowley !!  
@Decorator ??!!       
@f0rteOC ??!!  
@fishie36 !!  
@Folgore !!    
@Iciclebear !!  

There was a total of 48 members hitting milestones today, so if anyone who I might have missed would like to put up there's scores, please do!!  We are having a massive influx of people joining and to name all 48 members some/most of which might not be in TPU's forums I've sadly not got the time to mention everyone    We've never had this sort of response before so I hope that everyone can understand 

However, what an amazing feat of a day with how many people have replied to the can you donate from Nvidia...  Wow!!    An amazing day for a lot of people and @Crowley for hitting over 90,000,000 points !!    Not far away from me now 

Amazing efforts from everyone joining in, all 83 of you!!    Outstanding work and support from everyone contributing as always    See you all tomorrow


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 29, 2020)

Wow!  TPU folding team had 83 people turning in results yesterday.  Amazing.


----------



## Flanker (Mar 30, 2020)

phill said:


> However, here's some FAH Pie stats for the 28th March 2020 ......
> 
> View attachment 149683
> 
> ...


Hey phill, are you seeing my stats? Probably too little to get anywhere near the charts lol


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 30, 2020)

Two slices of pie this past week, yummy yummy!!!

Keep it up team!!! Amazing work


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Hey phill, are you seeing my stats? Probably too little to get anywhere near the charts lolView attachment 149756


The complete 30th March Milestone list, simple copy&paste from Milestone today, more plus scroll down below Techpowerup milestones. The list is long and includes @Flanker  aka wukunlinc


2020-03-30​rubesaca​150,000​2020-03-30​Dudit​70,000​2020-03-30​MAJKIBLAVA​40,000​2020-03-30​ShaunLin​2,000,000​2020-03-30​Anonymous​1,400,000​2020-03-30​Folgore​7,500,000​2020-03-30​Sorcatha​40,000​2020-03-30​Bart​150,000​2020-03-30​biffzinker​2,000,000​2020-03-30​iHateSepticTanks​250,000​2020-03-30​trparky​1,600,000​2020-03-30​jlewis02​90,000​2020-03-30​Concerned_Citizen​150,000​2020-03-30​xSneak​1,600,000​2020-03-30​_BlueBaron_​200,000​2020-03-30​Mathragh​18,000,000​2020-03-30​f0rteOC​250,000​2020-03-30​AusWolf​150,000​2020-03-30​Stefano_Sun_Colturi​550,000​2020-03-30​Mr.Snake​40,000​2020-03-30​BlackPantherTPU​50,000​2020-03-30​NaoRenka​10,000​2020-03-30​bmiyaji​30,000​2020-03-30​Iciclebar​350,000​2020-03-30​nullpozzz​80,000​2020-03-30​timmaaight​600,000​2020-03-30​Cap10​100,000​2020-03-30​pfm3136​100,000​2020-03-30​Cossey3​250,000​2020-03-30​wukunlinc​150,000​2020-03-30​Youngstr​25,000​2020-03-30​lucasweir​750,000​2020-03-30​s3thra​1,300,000​2020-03-30​Anakha56​50,000​2020-03-30​Giggla​40,000​2020-03-30​Steve-0​150,000​2020-03-30​nwgat​700,000​2020-03-30​okidna​250,000​2020-03-30​clarkkent​30,000​2020-03-30​RadFX-TPU​30,000​2020-03-30​RandomSadness​500,000​2020-03-30​xvi​4,000,000​2020-03-30​Renka​100,000​2020-03-30​DivideOverflow​700,000​2020-03-30​Sandagga​8,500,000​2020-03-30​Fishie36​350,000​2020-03-30​BogdanCalculeazaTot​100,000​2020-03-30​Olaf​30,000​2020-03-30​tvamos​350,000​2020-03-30​Tyrannis​200,000​2020-03-30​Pascal_GAUTHIER​30,000​2020-03-30​Jmcslob​1,800,000​2020-03-30​rdimitrov​650,000​2020-03-30​ZakkWyldeTPU​200,000​2020-03-30​Decorator​150,000​


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 30, 2020)

Web control stats finally shows some progress.  Oddly enough, the donor stats page is out of sync and is still frozen with data from several days ago.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> View attachment 149777
> Web control stats finally shows some progress.  Oddly enough, the donor stats page is out of sync and is still frozen with data from several days ago.


There are times where you need more than one source for information, well that is true in general. Use Team summary as well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> Wow!  TPU folding team had 83 people turning in results yesterday.  Amazing.


That's like Chimp Challenge numbers!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Hey phill, are you seeing my stats? Probably too little to get anywhere near the charts lolView attachment 149756


Every work unit helps and doesn't matter if you do 1 or 1000 a day, all is towards the end goal of finding something that will sort out the virus or cancer or whatever else there is   I'm very grateful as I believe everyone is that contributes towards these causes


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 30, 2020)

Pausing it to play some/any games to distract myself from the news, and smoking. Wish me luck.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Every work unit helps and doesn't matter if you do 1 or 1000 a day, all is towards the end goal of finding something that will sort out the virus or cancer or whatever else there is  I'm very grateful as I believe everyone is that contributes towards these causes


@phill  I second that!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2020)

Well, here's some lovely FAH Pie for the 29th March 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day....





@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!       
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@biffzinker !!   
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!       
@bmiyaji ??!!       
@BogdanCalculeazaTot ??!!       
@Cap10 ??!!       
@clarkkent ??!!       
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@Decorator ??!!       
@Divide Overflow !!  
@Dudit ??!!       

We had a massive 29 people hitting milestones today so many apologies for not putting everyone's name up but if you'd like to share the screen shot or say hi and this is where I'm at, please feel free to post away!!  

Many congrats to everyone contributing and many more congrats to everyone who has surprised their next Milestone point    Utterly amazing work everyone!!  Team TPU is going very very well!!


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2020)

Well here's a little later than expected, the FAH Pie for the 30th March 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Anonymous123 ??!!      
@Anonymous ??!!      
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!      
@biffzinker !!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!      
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!      
@bmiyaji ??!!      
@BogdanCalculeasaTot ??!!      
@Cap10 ??!!      
@clarkkent ??!!      
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!      
@Cossey3 ??!!      

Now today has seen yet another big increase of contributors, a total of 92!!   Utterly amazing and fantastic news for Team TPU!!  

I believe there was also nearly 50 members who hit a milestone today so please pardon the fact I've not tagged everyone in...  I'd be here all night if I tried that!!   All I can say is that we as a community here at TPU are incredibly grateful and thankful to anyone who joins our FAH or WCG teams   We might normally have a small team but we are a very strong team at that   

Now rather than boring anyone else to death, amazing effort and work from everyone, thank you sooooooo much!!  Team TPU applaud you for it!!  Can't wait to see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm going to have to stop folding for a few days because some random crap is going on with our electric.

So i am in the UK and have one of them smart meter things and for the last 3 days i have woke up about 8am and looked at the cost for the day and it's already at like £6 and thats not with me folding and when we are all in bed.

Other days when i am folding and leave the pc on at night i wake up and we have only used £2.89 or something like that so i need to find out what is making the price jump up so fast for no reason.

One day it will say we have used over £12 then next few days we use less than £6


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2020)

animal007uk said:


> I'm going to have to stop folding for a few days because some random crap is going on with our electric.
> 
> So i am in the UK and have one of them smart meter things and for the last 3 days i have woke up about 8am and looked at the cost for the day and it's already at like £6 and thats not with me folding and when we are all in bed.
> 
> ...


Maybe you just got a continuous supply of WU's for once.

@animal007uk , something's not right.  I see that you've been Folding since March 24th, but you have not earned any credit at all.  @mstenholm , I'm confused, do you see something I've missed?


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2020)

animal007uk said:


> I'm going to have to stop folding for a few days because some random crap is going on with our electric.
> 
> So i am in the UK and have one of them smart meter things and for the last 3 days i have woke up about 8am and looked at the cost for the day and it's already at like £6 and thats not with me folding and when we are all in bed.
> 
> ...


I'm not hearing good things about some of the smart meters if I'm honest, kinda glad for the moment I don't have one...  That said with my electric, I do tend to make sure I take a photo of the electric and gas reading fairly regularly just in case and more so because of the amount of power you can pull from running a few folding and crunching systems together...  It doesn't take much to make yourself use a few ££££'s a day...  

If you don't have one/some already, I'd suggest a few power meter plugs, brilliant little things and work well even if maybe not 100% true and accurate...  It'll give you a little guide at the very least 

@thebluebumblebee I couldn't even see @animal007uk in our team when I've had a look through just..  Or am I completely blind??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2020)

phill said:


> @thebluebumblebee I couldn't even see @animal007uk in our team when I've had a look through just.. Or am I completely blind??


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


>


Could it be a keypass issue or a mistype in the team number??  Or it just gone mental??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2020)

Look at his first post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...mputers-combined-join-tpu.265018/post-4230964

That's when I went WHAT?????


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2020)

Well here's some FAH Pie stats for the 31st March 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@13enneh89??!!     
@Anonymous123 ??!!     
@Antykain !! 
@Bart ??!!     
@benneh ??!!      
@BigBeastBrady ??!!     
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!     
@bmiyaji ??!!     
@Cap10 ??!!     
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!     
@Cossey3 ??!!      
@diaryair ??!!       
@Dazlaa69 ??!!       
@Divide Overflow !!           

Now that is what I call a good day for contributes!!    Great work everyone!!  Massive support as always, a total of 83 members contributing to the team today..  Very impressive stuff!!     If I've missed out anyone, please feel free to share your milestones with the rest of us!!  

I hope this level of contributions continues long after this virus problem


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for any confusion with the names, I did a bit of folding over the years under animal007 but then started to use Steve-0 as my real name is steven lol  The pic below was the latest update i had before i posted earlier.

I have also decided to let it fold again


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

I found you now Steve    I'd make sure that you have your Passkey as that will help with some bonus points


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2020)

phill said:


> I found you now Steve   I'd make sure that you have your Passkey as that will help with some bonus points





He has it under control , but I don' understand that a 11776 with bonus gets that little. Bad unit?


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

Glad to see he has


----------



## Flanker (Apr 2, 2020)

Man the servers are a mess with the delay in points lol. I don't even know when I reached 1 mil


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 2, 2020)

@mstenholm it looks like my stats might be mixed up in that pic you posted, am pretty sure the cpu score is a bit high for a 4690k?
Maybe the numbers got switched some how or am i just reading/looking at it wrong?


----------



## trparky (Apr 2, 2020)

And back to waiting for WUs. Crap.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2020)

animal007uk said:


> @mstenholm it looks like my stats might be mixed up in that pic you posted, am pretty sure the cpu score is a bit high for a 4690k?
> Maybe the numbers got switched some how or am i just reading/looking at it wrong?


11776 is a GPU project and if you look in your log there should be a note if it was a BAD_UNIT.  As for CPU performance I have no idea what is normal. Just keep an eye if you keep failing GPU units.


			Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

Well after another busy day, here's some FAH Pie for the 1st April 2020....  (no fools here.....   )











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@13enneh89 ??!!       
@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!       
@aquafinesse ??!!       
@Bart ??!!       
@BigBeastBrady ??!!       
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!       
@bmiyaji ??!!       
@Cap10 ??!!       
@csireg ??!!       
@dairyair ??!!       
@Dazlaa69 ??!!       
@Dw ??!!       
@Fal ??!!       
@fishie36 !!
@hat !!  
@Mathragh !!  
@jmcslob !!  
@SirKeldon !!  

Another amazing day for our FAH folding team    Congrats to each and everyone of the 47 members hitting their next milestone today!!    I am sorry but I've not tried to tag everyone in the list, if I have missed you, please put a screen shot of your points up and let us know  

Amazing work everyone!!    Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2020)

Well a little later than planned but here's some FAH Pie for the 2nd March 2020.....












 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....




@13enneh89 ??!!       
@Anakha56 ??!!       
@aquafinesse ??!!       
@AusWolf !!       
@Bart ??!!       
@biffzinker !!  
@bmiyaji ??!!       
@Boatvan !!  
@Cap10 ??!!       
@clarkkent ??!!       
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@csireg ??!!       
@dairyair ??!!      
@Dazlaa89 ??!!       
@phill !!  

Woowie!!  94 members contributing today!!  That's the highest I've ever seen it since I have been doing the Pie's for FAH and WCG....  Massively impressive everyone, massive  to you all!!

Absolutely outstanding!!    Since I'm speechless, I'm not going to wreck it as much as normal, I'm going to head off elsewhere....    Massive thanks to everyone contributing!!    Thank you!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2020)

Just past 1 million points WOOHOO


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

Well guys, looks like it's been another busy day for everyone, so lets get down to it and see what has gone on  

FAH Pie for the 3rd April 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@13enneh89  ??!!       
@Bart ??!!      
@BigBreastBrady ??!!      
@csireg ??!!      
@f0rteOC ??!!      
@Iciclebar ??!!      
@Id034 ??!!      
@jlewis02 !!  
@Littlecheeks ??!!      
@Lucas ??!!      
@mizuiro2136 ??!!      
@moonboystrikesback !!  
@Mr.Snake ??!!      
@NaoRenka ??!!      
@nullpozzz ??!!      
@trparky !!         

Outstanding work everyone    Amazing effort from everyone, I believe we had over 35 stoners today, sadly most of them seem to not be a member of the forum, so I'm unable to tag them...  If anyone knows the guys I'm mentioning, please give them a shout and see if they'd like to join us, they'd be more than welcomed....

That said, Free-DC was having another moment as always and unsurprisingly considering all of the people joining the cause..   Still keeps things interesting that's for sure!!

Well done everyone who has contributed today, team TPU wouldn't be in the same position as we are right now without you   See you tomorrow all!!


----------



## trparky (Apr 4, 2020)

@phill, where do you get this data from?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2020)

trparky said:


> @phill, where do you get this data from?





			Project Team Stats for  in Folding@Home


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

trparky said:


> @phill, where do you get this data from?





thebluebumblebee said:


> Project Team Stats for  in Folding@Home


And the same but different page for the WCG stats that I deal with for the WCG team members we have here at TPU  

Is there anything @trparky that you'd like to know or anything I can help with?


----------



## trparky (Apr 4, 2020)

phill said:


> Is there anything @trparky that you'd like to know or anything I can help with?


I'm just interested. You mention milestones but I never see my name here and I'm like   but then I look at the page that @thebluebumblebee gave me and I was there.


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

trparky said:


> I'm just interested. You mention milestones but I never see my name here and I'm like   but then I look at the page that @thebluebumblebee gave me and I was there.


Are you under the same name as here @trparky ??   (I've found you.... and added you in )

I only do the milestones who I see on the page, if I was to go further into it, I'd be adding some 20 or 30 more peoples names to the list and at nearly midnight I'm not sure my little tiny brain could cope adding more names in 

I've mentioned in the past if people are hitting milestones and I'm not mentioning that, please put up your posts with points, doesn't really matter if we are hitting the milestones they have set on the sites.  just put up whatever as every work unit sometimes is worth a mention!!  I feel it's a massive bit of work to have a GPU running for maybe 5 to 6 or more hours to get one cancer folding work unit done, it's worth a mention


----------



## RadFX (Apr 5, 2020)

I just started folding on the 26th of March and i'm only able to do it for a few hours a day. I was using my cpu, but found out the video card was much better.


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't run the folding 24/7 either, but whatever you do manage to run for the team, we are massively gratefull @RadFX    Welcome to the team and crazy house


----------



## Flanker (Apr 5, 2020)

That's 2 mil 




EDIT: make that 3 mil, servers are catching up with the points that didn't count earlier lol






trparky said:


> I'm just interested. You mention milestones but I never see my name here and I'm like   but then I look at the page that @thebluebumblebee gave me and I was there.


@phill listed in alphabetical order, T (and W  ) is way down the list


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

Now for some FAH Pie for the 4th March 2020.....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@13enneh89 ??!!       
@AcId ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!       
@Antykain !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!       
@cap10  !!  
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!      
@csireg ??!!       
@Dazlaa69 ??!!       
@DW ??!!      
@f0rteOC ??!!       
@Fal ??!!      

Wow what a bloody busy day for team TPU!!  91 members contributing to the team and 50 members have hit at least 50,000 points each!!    Great work and show guys!!  One of the busiest days I've ever seen for folding at TPU!!   What a way to break that!!  

See you all tomorrow


----------



## okidna (Apr 6, 2020)

phill said:


> View attachment 150491



Ugggh, so close to top 20


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 6, 2020)

Well done team



20B milestone for 50711!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

okidna said:


> Ugggh, so close to top 20


It's probably different to be honest, as in, you'll be in the top 20 if the stats updated right!!   Free-DC is somewhat behind at the best of times


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 6, 2020)

phill said:


> It's probably different to be honest, as in, you'll be in the top 20 if the stats updated right!!  Free-DC is somewhat behind at the best of times



Yeah, I've been stuck these last days on their updates, regardless than official F@H donor page and/or countings from xtremeOC at our signatures. Well, they're holding the best they can  for them and for you @phill


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

Here's  a quick update with for FAH Pie for the 5th March 2020....














 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





@13enneh89 ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!      
@aquafinesse ??!!      
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!      
@Basard !!  
@bmiyaji ??!!      
@cap10 !!  
@clarkkent ??!!      
@csireg ??!!      
@dairyair ??!!      
@Dazlaa69 ??!!      
@Dudit ??!!       
@f0rteOC ??!!      
@fishie36 !!  

Massive contribution today everyone, massive congrats and well done!!    100 contributors today!!  I think that's our highest ever??!! 

Massive congrats to all of our stoners today, amazing work passing your next milestones, we all can't wait to see you again soon  

I think work is coming through pretty steady at the moment, so there's a lot of points up for grabs    Some of the work units I've seen have been pushing 5 hours or more...  What's been your longest work unit???

See you all tomorrow with some luck!!  

As @1freedude already mentioned....  





We have surprassed our milestone as well    Amazing efforts everyone!!    And yesterday we scored over 83,000,000 points?!?!!?!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

SirKeldon said:


> Yeah, I've been stuck these last days on their updates, regardless than official F@H donor page and/or countings from xtremeOC at our signatures. Well, they're holding the best they can  for them and for you @phill


I don't do all that much to be honest, at best maybe 12 hours a day depending on the sun...    That said I've just lost two work units as tried to watch a video a mate sent me and it did something and crashed them both so guessing I've lost those points!!   Oh well  

I don't want anyone going bankrupt because of their electric bill    All I believe this team asks for is to do whatever you wish to do and nothing more   To be honest, that's all I'd ever wish to ask from anyone....


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 6, 2020)

phill said:


> I don't want anyone going bankrupt because of their electric bill  All I believe this team asks for is to do whatever you wish to do and nothing more  To be honest, that's all I'd ever wish to ask from anyone....


Very well said @phill  That's why I underclock my 1070 and keep my CPU stock.  It not only keeps my electric bill within my budget, but prolongs the life of my video card and keeps my dedicated folding and crunching PC quiet.  (It's in my living room).


----------



## trparky (Apr 6, 2020)

phill said:


> I don't want anyone going bankrupt because of their electric bill


That's why I chose not to do any of this distributed computing on my 8700K. My God, that thing was sucking so much power.

My UPS is connected to my PC via USB and HwInfo64 read some data from the UPS, with distributed computing running on my 8700K and the GPU my system was pulling 350 Watts. With just the GPU it's only pulling 175 Watts. That's a massive difference in power usage. My 8700K just sucked too much power so disabled folding on it.


----------



## trparky (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Flanker (Apr 7, 2020)

phill said:


> Here's  a quick update with for FAH Pie for the 5th March 2020....
> 
> View attachment 150533
> 
> ...


Wow! I never thought I would get a piece of pie!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

trparky said:


> That's why I chose not to do any of this distributed computing on my 8700K. My God, that thing was sucking so much power.
> 
> My UPS is connected to my PC via USB and HwInfo64 read some data from the UPS, with distributed computing running on my 8700K and the GPU my system was pulling 350 Watts. With just the GPU it's only pulling 175 Watts. That's a massive difference in power usage. My 8700K just sucked too much power so disabled folding on it.


I'd wonder if you'd see such a massive draw if you downclocked and undervolted the CPU or ran it at stock..  Is it overclocked currently?


----------



## trparky (Apr 7, 2020)

phill said:


> I'd wonder if you'd see such a massive draw if you downclocked and undervolted the CPU or ran it at stock..  Is it overclocked currently?


All core overclocked to 4.7 GHz, Multicore Enhancement.

It’s been known that Intel chips are power hungry beasts.


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

trparky said:


> All core overclocked to 4.7 GHz, Multicore Enhancement.
> 
> It’s been known that Intel chips are power hungry beasts.


You got that right...  Say that to my Dual Xeon 2680 V3's..  12C 24T in my server, that thing can chew through nearly 400w of power under full CPU load without an issue and it's not that much faster than my 3900X with half the core count now 

Wouldn't have it any other way mind.... 

Have you considering lowering the CPU speed and then lowering the vcore to help with the temps/heat/power draw?


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

Here's some updated FAH Pie for the 6th April 2020....
















 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@13enneh89 ??!!       
@AcId ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!       
@Antykain !!  
@aquafinesse ??!!       
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!  
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!       
@bmiyaji ??!!       
@cap10 !!  
@clarkkent ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@Crowley !!  
@csireg ??!!       

I think the milestones definitely haven't updated properly so not sure I can do    Free-DC can't cope with all the folding everyone is doing!!   Still amazing work to everyone who has and is still contributing  

I see that today has our contributors has hit over 100 now at 104 members!!  I think that is mainly down to the stats not updating properly so again I'm hoping when Free-DC sorts itself out, that will get sorted out as well  

Amazing work from everyone who is contributing one work unit or a thousand a day...  Thank you for all of the support to TPU!!  

See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## trparky (Apr 7, 2020)

phill said:


> Have you considering lowering the CPU speed and then lowering the vcore to help with the temps/heat/power draw?


I've thought about it, but I've also been thinking about building a Ryzen system once the new 4000 series come out just for shits and giggles.


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

trparky said:


> I've thought about it, but I've also been thinking about building a Ryzen system once the new 4000 series come out just for shits and giggles.


That's possibly why I have so much hardware...  For shits and giggles as you say..  It might be something else but I can't put my finger on it....


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2020)

Whilst I have a bit of spare time, here's some stats for the FAH Pie for the 7th April 2020...











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@13enneh89 ??!!  
@AcId ??!!  
@Anakha56 ??!!   
@aquafinesse ??!!   
@Bart ??!!   
@Basard !!  
@cap10 !!  
@clarkkent ??!!   
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!   
@Cossey3 ??!!   
@Crowley !!  
@dairyair ??!!   
@Dazlaa69 ??!!   
@Da_Loonatikk ??!!   
@Dimmu ??!!   
@hat !!  
@Sandagga ??!!   
@XZero450 !!  
@phill !!    

Well done to our stoners, I've looked and tried tagging in a few more other than the 15 members that show in the milestones part on the page as there where some important milestones to mention, so they had to be mentioned  

Outstanding effort and contributions as always from everyone today, the results on Free-DC actually did update to a degree so that makes it even better    A total of 87 members returning work today, that is a massive contribution for our TPU team who's normally between 10 and 15 members...  Can't thank you all enough for your support!!


----------



## Basard (Apr 8, 2020)

Interesting times.  I'm ooking forward to passing the 3,000,000 mark in the WCG today or tomorrow!  Gonna have to upgrade this measly 8700k soon.


----------



## trparky (Apr 8, 2020)

This lack of work units has caused me to slip back pretty badly.


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2020)

trparky said:


> This lack of work units has caused me to slip back pretty badly.


Are you still getting issues getting work @trparky ??


----------



## trparky (Apr 9, 2020)

phill said:


> Are you still getting issues getting work @trparky ??


I've got one now, but I have to wonder how long it took for my system to get that one.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been getting a steady stream of WU's all day today.  Looking forward to getting back into the orange range of EOC's daily 24hr average.   I've slipped back to  8th to 10th on the team all time list, but I don't mind.


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2020)

They seem to be coming down fine for myself at the moment   My 3 little cards chewing through them quite well I think


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 9, 2020)

Apparently, FAH didn't have enough with 1.5 Exaflops, now they are approaching 2.5 Exaflops. 

And I'm still getting WUs rather fine, so maybe they finally caught up with everything.


----------



## trparky (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi everyone, many apologies for the lack of updates for the last few days...  Been busy with painting garden fences and trying to get 1 year olds to understand that 1am isn't the time to be trying to get up... lol  Still, as this evening Sophia seems down and out for the count (famous last words.... ) what's say us trying to catch up??....

So here we go for the 8th April 2020 for the FAH pie.....

















And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@AcId ??!!  
@Antykain !!  
@Bart ??!!   
@Basard !!  
@cap10 !!  
@clarkkent ??!!   
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!   
@Cossey3 ??!!   
@dairyair ??!!   
@Dazlaa69 ??!!   
@Da_Loonatikk ??!!   
@Dimmu ??!!   
@f0rtecOC ??!!   
@Fal ??!!   
@fishie36 !!   

It's been another very busy day for FAH for TPU    89 members contributing to our team and still we are kicking arse and putting up amazing scores      Congrats to our stoners today, we had certainly a few today    I believe there's also a few new members so if you know of anyone's forum name that hasn't been mentioned, please tag them away!! 

Excellent work by all, outstanding everyone    See you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

Well since we have updated about the 8th April, lets spoil you all by adding in now yesterdays data as well    9th April 2020 FAH Pie.....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!       
@Bart ??!!   
@Basard !!  
@BlackPantherTPU  ??!!   
@cap10 !!  
@fishie36 !!  
@Iraklis ??!!  
@jmcslob !!  
@NaoRenka ??!!   
@nullpozzz ??!!   
@okidna !!  
@ShaunLin ??!!   
@timmaight ??!!   
@Umbee ??!!   
@UnSubDK_PC2 ??!!  
Fantastic work everyone!!  Amazing support as always from everyone from TPU 

Great work from our stoners as always hitting their next milestone   We hope to see you all again soon!!    As always if there's anyone's name that hasn't been tagged and that can be due to a different forum name, then please tag them away  

I'd best get over to the WCG updates as they've not been done either....  See you all again soon!!


----------



## trparky (Apr 11, 2020)

If I can get a steady supply of work units, I'll be at 6 Million points soon.


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2020)

And rather later than I'd hoped, here's some stats for the 10th April 2020 for the FAH Pie...











 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





@13enneh89 ??!!       
@AcId ??!!      
@Anakha56 ??!!      
@Anonymous ??!!      
@Bart ??!!      
@Basard !!  
@BlackPantherTPU ??!!      
@cap10 !!  
@csireg ??!!      
@DW ??!!      
@Energy21 ??!!      
@GIGGLA ??!!      
@Iciclebar ??!!      
@Iraklis ??!!      
@jlewis02 !!  

Another great day for team FAH at TPU    Many congrats to all of our stoners hitting their next milestone  

A slight drop in members contributing today but we are still pushing out some seriously good numbers, massive thank you's!!   Great work everyone!!


----------



## hat (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm running dry on work units myself now. It was good for a while, now it's not...


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 13, 2020)

I have never  been so happy to drop down to where I am now because of so many new folders 
That's okay, though. Within a few weeks, I'm retiring my ancient Athlon and building a Ryzen 7 rig.


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

Well guys bit later than I had hoped for but good film and waiting on WCG updates for my crunching aim today, here's some FAH Pie for the 11th April 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@AcId ??!!        
@BigBeastBrady ??!!       
@cap10 !!  
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@Fal ??!!       
@GIGGLA ??!!       
@gska ??!!       
@Iceaecher ??!!       
@Iciclebar ??!!       
@Id034 ??!!       
@j0taDasFestasPT !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@jmcslob !!  
@julieu ??!!       
@lokrsw ??!!       
@trparky !!  

Another fantastic day for team TPU!!   

From our stoners today, what an amazing contribution we've had from everyone and the members have never been so strong!!     So many thanks for everyone's help, support and contributions...  We have had some great milestones being past and I believe a new member joined today, @j0taDasFestasPT has joined our team as well, so welcome!!    There might well have been a few other new joiners but I don't think they have names attached to the forum just yet 

Amazing work everyone!!    See you soon for an update on yesterdays FAH Pie....


----------



## Star_Hunter (Apr 13, 2020)

Like others I am having on and off availability of WUs. One the plus side I am now using my free Azure credits to run some CPU WUs, (currently 20 cores) on spot VMs (so they often get reallocated and recreated again each day.


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

Well guys, here's an update for FAH Pie for the 12th April 2020....















 



And now for the milestones and stoners for today...





@13enneh89 ??!!        
@AcId ??!!       
@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Anonymous ??!!       
@Arjai !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!       
@Black Panther !! 
@cap10 !!  
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@csireg ??!!       
@Dazlaa69 ??!!       
@DW ??!!       
@Energy21 ??!!       

Great work from all of our stoners today, I know the results are messed up today but still makes no never mind about all the effort coming from everyone in our now bigger team    So proud to be part of team TPU!!  
Massive congrats and thank you's to everyone contributing today and for all your continued support!!   We couldn't be here without you all...


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2020)

Well howdi everyone    Here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 13th April 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@13enneh89 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@csireg ??!!       
@dhoshaw ??!!      
@DW ??!!       
@fishie36 !!  
@FoldingFastJack ??!!       
@FrancisoAlexandrePires ??!!       
@gtx1650 ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@mstenholm !!  
@Star_Hunter !!  

Now since the stats have actually updated fairly well today, I've found a few more stoners that needed to be mentioned so please put your hands together for a massive milestone from @mstenholm surpassing 3,300,000,000 points!!    I believe mstenholm is our 2nd placed member in our team and @Jstn7477 is number one but I wonder for how much longer??...  Watch this space....

A great turn out as well, 79 members contributing.  It still seems we have a lot of members not joined to the forum or not by the name they use in folding, so if anyone is using another name, please let us know!!  I'd like to tag you in your milestones !!


----------



## Flanker (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

Massive apologies to everyone, been kept busy with the Mrs and Sophia of late and wow do I have some catching up to do.....   Sooooooo, here goes 

14th April 2020 stats for FAH Pie.....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...




@jlewis02 !!  
@Lebdnil ??!!  (@Lebedev ??  Is this you??)        
@Nico33985 ??!!       
@RandomSadness !!  
@TheDudeRR ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!       

I'm not so sure that Free-DC had all the results for this day but I know I'd been having some hit and miss results when it came to actually getting jobs down, so who knows...

Congrats to all of our stoners hitting their next milestones!!  I believe there might be a few new starters there as well, so it's great to see more people joining our TPU team  
As always we are having a brilliant day more often than not!!  Thank you to all who contribute to Team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

And now for the 15th April 2020 for some more FAH Pie updates....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@altcapwn !!  
@AusWolf !!  
@Basard !!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!  
@DawidBurek ??!!   
@Divide Overflow !!  
@DW ??!!   
@f0rtecOC ??!!  
@Folgore !!  
@gska ??!!   
@Iciclebar ??!!   
@JasonBottin ??!!   
@jlewis02 !!  
@julieu ??!!   
@Mike2Fr ??!!   

Wow what a turn out for today!!    87 members contributing to our team and a couple new members joining in as well!!  Brilliant guys, thank you so much for your support!!  @altcapwn and @Mike2Fr !!  
As always if there's anyone's name I've not mentioned but has passed a milestone, please add it in!!    Time to get the last catch up day done


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

And now for the last update for FAH Pie....  The 16th April 2020 results.....
















 



And now for the mass of milestones and stoners for the day..... 





@13enneh89 ??!!  
@altcapwn !!  
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!  
@Basard !!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!  
@cap10 !!  
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!  
@Cossey3 ??!!  
@csireg ??!!  
@dairyair ??!!  
@DawidBurek ??!!  
@Dazlaa69 ??!!  
@Dimmu ??!!  

Wow everyone, just wow!!  Where did all you come from??!!  123 members today contributing (but I think we might have broke Free-DC stats as I believe some have been copied from a few days previous... slightly frustrating.....) but still, holy crap on a cracker!!

Massive thanks to everyone who contributed and please if I've missed anyone above who's a member of the forum, please get them to post up their last milestone so we can all share with our team  

Team TPU, absolute leg ends all of you


----------



## trparky (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh my God, I got a slice of the pie (at least on the 15th).


----------



## s3thra (Apr 18, 2020)

I passed 2 million points and 100 WUs


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2020)

Right guys, apologies for another delay in getting out the results...  But here's some FAH Pie that I think you've been waiting for....  17th April 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@13enneh89 ??!!        
@altcapwn !!  
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!  
@BigBeastBrady ??!!       
@cap10 !!  
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@csireg ??!!       
@dairyair ??!!       
@DawidB ??!!       
@DawidBurek ??!!       
@Dimmu ??!!       

I have a feeling that Free-DC might have only updated to half the day but I think we get the idea   

Amazing work and support from everyone as always    Keep up the amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2020)

And now for yesterdays FAH Pie....  18th April 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!  
@Basard !!  
@cap10 !!  
@DavidBurek ??!!   
@Divide Overflow !!  
@Iraklis ??!!  
@jvallen ??!!   
@lucasweir !!  
@MAJKIBLAVA ??!!   
@Mike2Fr ??!!   
@moonboystrikesback !!  
@Mr.Snake ??!!   
@Nico33985 ??!!   
@nullpozzz ??!!   

Amazing work everyone, great support from you as always !!    There's a fair few more stoners today, but if anyone is or has passed a milestone I've not mentioned, please feel free to update us with it here!!    I've sadly not been able to get any work units (even after the upgrade of software) so please keep us updated with that as well...   

See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2020)

Well guys, here's some more FAH Pie as you might have been waiting for....  19th April 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....  




@-uwie- ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@cap10 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@csireg ??!!       
@Divide Overflow !!  
@Icearcher ??!!       
@Id034 ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@j0taDasFestasPT !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@jvallen ??!!       
@Mike2Fr ??!!       

Wow is anyone getting any issues contributing today, cos I'm guessing, not so much!!   
Amazing efforts and many many thanks for all the support everyone has given today!!   

Time for me to go and update the WCG    Keep on crunching all!!


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 21, 2020)

New, super-efficient PSU and CPU watercooling kit installed (it was a tough nut to crack in my small case), PC ready to rock! COVID-19, here I come!


----------



## Divide Overflow (Apr 21, 2020)

10 million!


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

Well everyone, I hope you are all good...  Just thought I'd pop by and update everyone with the FAH Pie for the 20th April 2020.....















 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@-uwie- ??!!        
@Antykain !!  
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@csireg ??!!       
@Divide Overflow !!  
@Fal ??!!       
@GIGGLA ??!!       
@gska ??!!       
@Iceaecher ??!!       

Another amazing day for team TPU and we are still managing to get some amazing scores per day!!    Well done to everyone who is contributing and helping towards the team!!  We can't thank you enough for all of your support!!  
Amazing efforts from our stoners today, as always we hope that we will see you again very soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> New, super-efficient PSU and CPU watercooling kit installed (it was a tough nut to crack in my small case), PC ready to rock! COVID-19, here I come!


Don't forget the pics of the finished setup    I (mostly) and all can't wait to see what you've managed and done!!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Apr 22, 2020)

Howdy, haven't signed into the forum in ages. COVID got me back into distributed computing (was crunching here a few years back), I'm ZakkWyldeTPU in the list. Just upgraded my old 7950 to a shiny new 5700 xt and am running pretty much 24/7, should be a decent bump in my numbers!

Upgrade pics:


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 22, 2020)

phill said:


> Don't forget the pics of the finished setup   I (mostly) and all can't wait to see what you've managed and done!!


The setup itself is not that impressive (up to date specs in my profile), though I'm quite proud that I managed to squeeze the radiator into that tiny gap in the front part of the case (even if it got a few scratches in the process).  The CPU block placement is far from ideal as well (look how much the PSU pushes on the tubes), but at least it works.  CPU temp in the high 60s, GPU in the low 70s (with the side of the case on), voltages and clocks super stable, noise minimal... ready to fold some more.


----------



## s3thra (Apr 22, 2020)

ZakkWylde said:


> Howdy, haven't signed into the forum in ages. COVID got me back into distributed computing (was crunching here a few years back), I'm ZakkWyldeTPU in the list. Just upgraded my old 7950 to a shiny new 5700 xt and am running pretty much 24/7, should be a decent bump in my numbers!


Man those new MSI cards look sweet! That'll destroy your old 7950.


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

Right guys and gals, here's some stats for todays number for FAH Pie, 21st April 2020....















 



And now for the milestones of the day.....





@Anakha56 ??!!        
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!        
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Crowley !!  
@csireg ??!!        
@DawidBurek ??!!        
@Da_Loonatikk ??!!        
@Divide Overflow !!  
@FranciscoAlexandrePires ??!!        
@GIGGLA ??!!         

A great day for all our stoners!!    Wow what a list and a load more I know!!  If I haven't tagged anyone that has passed a milestone, please do post up and let us know your milestone!!  
A great day by all and the work units I think seem to be coming smoothly through now??   Please let us know if you're having any problems !!  

Amazing work everyone, thank you so much for all your contributions!!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Apr 22, 2020)

s3thra said:


> Man those new MSI cards look sweet! That'll destroy your old 7950.



Well the thing of it is that the damn 7950 can still reliably play pretty much everything I threw at it, that series is legendary. I only upgraded because of a crazy price error deal! 1440p may be in my future...


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 23, 2020)

ZakkWylde said:


> Well the thing of it is that the damn 7950 can still reliably play pretty much everything I threw at it, that series is legendary.


That it is indeed! I would probably still have my 7970 if I hadn't sold the thing together with my ageing FX system. Though I guess I would run into some noticeable VRAM limitations by now.

Speaking of which... is AMD or nVidia better for folding in general? I mean, I remember the times when you couldn't see a single AMD graphics card on the shelves because bitcoin miners bought them all up. I'm wondering how it is with things like folding@home.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 23, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> That it is indeed! I would probably still have my 7970 if I hadn't sold the thing together with my ageing FX system. Though I guess I would run into some noticeable VRAM limitations by now.
> 
> Speaking of which... is AMD or nVidia better for folding in general? I mean, I remember the times when you couldn't see a single AMD graphics card on the shelves because bitcoin miners bought them all up. I'm wondering how it is with things like folding@home.


GPU PPD data
It is not well maintained, none of the Core22 project are there. 5700XT seems to do good but my AMD folding days are long gone. I ran them dead! If you care for the power consumption/points you should look for Nvidia 2060-2070 (super).


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 23, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> GPU PPD data
> It is not well maintained, none of the Core22 project are there. 5700XT seems to do good but my AMD folding days are long gone. I ran them dead! If you care for the power consumption/points you should look for Nvidia 2060-2070 (super).


It seems to be scaling pretty well with raw GPU performance. nVidia is really doing great with Pascal and Turing in terms of efficiency, which shows here. The 5700XT looks good too, but the rest of the AMD lineup, not so much. The RX Vegas can do a lot of work too, but at what cost...


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

A little later than I had planned but here's some FAH Pie results for the 22nd April 2020.....











 



And now for the milestones....




@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@csireg ??!!       
@DawidBurek ??!!       
@Da_Loonatikk ??!!       
@Divide Overflow !!  
@f0rteOC ??!!       
@Icearcher ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@phill !!  

What a day?!!!  It seems we have been very busy today everyone!!  What a great result for today!!   We have a mass amount of people surpassing their milestones (even I have managed my next hurdle!! ) so I've seen...  Outstanding efforts from everyone and thank you all for the massive support we've had..  TPU can't do what it's doing without each and everyone of you   

I rest my case but I think TPU is the best team out there!!


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 24, 2020)

Pie is going to be awful different for a little while. My main folder went down today as a result of a failure. I will be working towards correcting the failure as well as other issues while it's down.


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> Pie is going to be awful different for a little while. My main folder went down today as a result of a failure. I will be working towards correcting the failure as well as other issues while it's down.



What happened @XZero450 ??!!


----------



## trparky (Apr 24, 2020)

I hit 10 Million.


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

Here's a little daily update for our FAH Pie for the 23rd April 2020.....















 



And now for the milestones of the day.....




@Anakha56 ??!!         
@ATI7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@Basard !!  
@Boatvan !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!        
@Chrumac ??!!        
@csireg ??!!        
@fishie36 !!  
@Iciclebar ??!!        
@Id034 ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  
@julieu ??!!        

What another brilliant day for team TPU    As always the milestones and the sheer amount of people contributing has been and is amazing   

As always please post up your milestones if you haven't been mentioned, with 15 or so to tag, it can take a while and I sometimes don't have the time to be tagging everyone as sometimes there's been at least 50 milestones in a day!!    That's a little bit of a step up from the 1 or 2 I used to have to tag in this thread back a little while ago!!  

Looking forward to tomorrow, see you all then


----------



## trparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Is it just me or are the Coronavirus related work units far more complex now? Some of these work units used to take only about three hours on my GTX1060, now they're taking on average five hours to complete.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 24, 2020)

phill said:


> What happened @XZero450 ??!!



Water did not stay inside the loop like it should have. Ultimately a tube cracked near a bend, likely due to how my inability to get this one correct.


----------



## trparky (Apr 24, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> Water did not stay inside the loop like it should have. Ultimately a tube cracked near a bend, likely due to how my inability to get this one correct.


And this is the one thing that makes me scared about doing a custom liquid cooling build. I'll stay with my closed loop coolers.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 24, 2020)

trparky said:


> Is it just me or are the Coronavirus related work units far more complex now? Some of these work units used to take only about three hours on my GTX1060, now they're taking on average five hours to complete.


I started to notice the same, but now I'm doing a CPU and GPU work unit that take only about 2 hours each (on a Core i7-7700 and a GTX 1660 Ti).


----------



## trparky (Apr 24, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I started to notice the same, but now I'm doing a CPU and GPU work unit that take only about 2 hours each (on a Core i7-7700 and a GTX 1660 Ti).


I'd love to do work on my 8700K but that bitch of a CPU eats too much power.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> Water did not stay inside the loop like it should have. Ultimately a tube cracked near a bend, likely due to how my inability to get this one correct.


I'm still using soft tubing at the moment, not quite taken by the hard tubing....  I'm sorry to hear you've had problems...  Have you lost anything/much/major hardware?


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I started to notice the same, but now I'm doing a CPU and GPU work unit that take only about 2 hours each (on a Core i7-7700 and a GTX 1660 Ti).


My 1080 TI's are taking about 3 to 4.5 hours a unit, my 1070 on the other hand was taking upwards of 6 to 7 hours to complete....  Might have to keep an eye on that...

It seems also I've lost out on credit as one of the work units won't upload because it thinks it's something else from what I can see ...






And then I checked....





And then checked 14435...





So I'm guessing something is up there.....


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

phill said:


> My 1080 TI's are taking about 3 to 4.5 hours a unit, my 1070 on the other hand was taking upwards of 6 to 7 hours to complete....  Might have to keep an eye on that...


Maybe I started getting smaller units - the base credit seems to be quite low for a GPU job.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2020)

I'll have another go at it today but I don't wish to be loosing so much GPU time and power if the projects aren't going to work...  That's a little wasteful in my eyes...


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll have another go at it today but I don't wish to be loosing so much GPU time and power if the projects aren't going to work...  That's a little wasteful in my eyes...


It's probably a server issue. Or maybe they ended the project before your computer could finish working on the WU. If it's not persistent, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> And this is the one thing that makes me scared about doing a custom liquid cooling build. I'll stay with my closed loop coolers.


You're missing out on some of the fun.  AIO's fail or dry up too.. This failure is entirely mine, because I knew it was weak tube and then I stressed it to make it fit AND hoped I could cheat death.. I did, for a bit. 



phill said:


> I'm still using soft tubing at the moment, not quite taken by the hard tubing....  I'm sorry to hear you've had problems...  Have you lost anything/much/major hardware?


No hardware loss. Will be reconfiguring to make that specific run easier. Optimistically planning to have it back up by the end of next week.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> You're missing out on some of the fun.  AIO's fail or dry up too.. This failure is entirely mine, because I knew it was weak tube and then I stressed it to make it fit AND hoped I could cheat death.. I did, for a bit.
> No hardware loss. Will be reconfiguring to make that specific run easier. Optimistically planning to have it back up by the end of next week.


Thank god    I hate the thought of loosing hardware regardless


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

Well after a busy day, here's some FAH Pie to look over for everyone...  24th Aprils 2020 results....











 



And now for the milestones for the day.....





@Anakha56 ??!!         
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!        
@Basard !!  
@Boatvan !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!        
@Chrumac ??!!        
@csireg ??!!        
@DawidBurek ??!!        
@Dazlaa69 ??!!        
@fishie36 !!  
@Iciclebear ?!!        
@Id034 ??!!        

What another great day for team TPU    Another mass turn out for the milestones and so as always not enough time to mention everyone hitting their next ones, but please do post up whatever milestone you have hit if I've not mentioned you    It's always great to hear how people are getting on 

Great work from our stoners and from everyone else who contributed    Team TPU is rocking on forward


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

Now for a very quick FAH Pie update for the 25th April 2020....















 



And now for the milestones....




@Anakha56 ??!!   
@Arjai !!  
@ATi7500 ??!!  
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!  
@Basard !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  
@csireg ??!!  
@DawidBurek ??!!  
@Dazlaa69 ??!!  
@f0rteOC ??!!  
@fishie36 !!  
@Icearcher ??!!  
@Id034 ??!!  
@jlewis02 !!  

What another great day for TPU's FAH team  
Another massive list of members contributing to it and a load more hitting their next milestones!!   I think there was 40 members hitting their milestones today alone!! Well done everyone!!  
We have an amazing team here at TPU!!


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 28, 2020)

A question: The VRAM on my 1660 Ti runs at 1500 MHz (12 GHz effective) when I'm playing games, but at 1437 MHz (11.5 GHz effective) when I'm running F@H, even though GPU-Z reports a 40% load on the graphics memory controller. Is this normal?


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2020)

Well here we go for some update on FAH Pie for the 26th April 2020....















And here's the milestones of the day....  





@Annoymous ??!!    
@ATi7500 ??!!    
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!    
@BlackSun59 !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!    
@Chrumac ??!!    
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!    
@Dazlaa69 ??!!    
@DW ??!!    
@Id034 ??!!    
@Iradklis ??!!    
@MAJKIBLAVA ??!!    

A great day everyone    Wish I could have contributed today but there wasn't much sun for the solar to help me  
A massive contribution for the team as always, some really high supporters here and can't thank you all enough for the support


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> A question: The VRAM on my 1660 Ti runs at 1500 MHz (12 GHz effective) when I'm playing games, but at 1437 MHz (11.5 GHz effective) when I'm running F@H, even though GPU-Z reports a 40% load on the graphics memory controller. Is this normal?


I believe so @AusWolf   I'm not sure why it is, but it's the way it works for the folding..


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 28, 2020)

phill said:


> Well here we go for some update on FAH Pie for the 26th April 2020....
> 
> View attachment 153043
> 
> ...


Thanks, Phill. Now that my new rig is folding, my daily points are now roughly 20-25x what they used to be, so let's see what happens now!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

Well guys, that time of day or night again, some FAH Pie stats for the 27th April 2020....











 



And now for the milestones for the day....





@Antykain !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!         
@Cossey3 ??!!         
@fishie36 !!  
@Icearcher ??!!         
@Id034 ??!!         
@ioannis ??!!         
@JasonBottin ??!!         
@jvallen ??!!         
@MAJKIBLAVA ??!!        
@mstenholm !!  
@MtDeW>FOXI< ??!!         

I think someone has caught up a little bit with @Jstn7477 !!!!  Congrats @mstenholm !!  The second person to ever pass by the 3,400,000,0000 points barrier!!    Outstanding!!

Great work to all our stoners today, the list is still bigger than the 15 or so members above, so please put up your scores if I've missed you and apologies if I have..  I've only so much time and there's a lot to do to report all these stats for TPU!!  

Loving the efforts from everyone, thank you all so much for supporting the team and the cause!!    Until tomorrow......


----------



## trparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Damn. I'm nowhere on that list, I've dropped off badly. I've not gotten a work unit in over a day and a half so that explains why. Bye guys, it's been fun.


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

trparky said:


> Damn. I'm nowhere on that list, I've dropped off badly. I've not gotten a work unit in over a day and a half so that explains why. Bye guys, it's been fun.


I shut down every day so, it might be worth a restart of the PC or even just the program if you haven't already.  Sometimes hitting the pause works as well to


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 29, 2020)

trparky said:


> Damn. I'm nowhere on that list, I've dropped off badly. I've not gotten a work unit in over a day and a half so that explains why. Bye guys, it's been fun.


That's a shame. 

I will have to figure out something too. I've just got my first (quarterly) electricity bill since I started folding, and um... I don't quite like the part where the numbers are. I can't even imagine having a top-end graphics card with an Intel "K" or "KS" CPU anymore.  Maybe I'll see if I can fold using my HTPC instead of my main one. 

Edit: I ran sone calculations: if my 1660 Ti can do a WU in 6 hours, the GT 610 in my HTPC should do it in 222 hours 15 minutes (based on the 37x difference in FP32 performance). If my 1660 Ti needs 130 W to fold (it's an MSI Gaming X), then in 6 hours I use 780 Wh. With the GT 610's TDP of 29 W and 222.25 hours of work, I end up using 6445.27 Wh for the same work unit. I guess a high-end graphics card isn't such a bad idea after all.


----------



## trparky (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm looking at the idea that if my system is getting no work units then why am I even keeping my system running? It's basically just wasting power now. I'm going to uninstall Folding@Home and go back to letting my system sleep when I'm not using it.


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> That's a shame.
> 
> I will have to figure out something too. I've just got my first (quarterly) electricity bill since I started folding, and um... I don't quite like the part where the numbers are. I can't even imagine having a top-end graphics card with an Intel "K" or "KS" CPU anymore.  Maybe I'll see if I can fold using my HTPC instead of my main one.
> 
> Edit: I ran sone calculations: if my 1660 Ti can do a WU in 6 hours, the GT 610 in my HTPC should do it in 222 hours 15 minutes (based on the 37x difference in FP32 performance). If my 1660 Ti needs 130 W to fold (it's an MSI Gaming X), then in 6 hours I use 780 Wh. With the GT 610's TDP of 29 W and 222.25 hours of work, I end up using 6445.27 Wh for the same work unit. I guess a high-end graphics card isn't such a bad idea after all.



When crunching and folding with my GTX 1070, the power draw is about the 300 to 310w marker..  It's not too bad as it also has 16 threads crunching away, with a 2700X installed   It's not a bad system at all   (Very far from tweaked in anyway shape or form mind....)
Same thing on my main gaming rig, 3900X + 2 1080 Ti's, that's pulling double the watts but it's producing about 3 to 4 times the points for the day, so that's not a bad thing at all in my eyes   I test all of my rigs and I'm still waiting for 10 minutes where it's not 1am and I need sleep to put up some wattage usage for everyone!  

I guess it's like a car analogy.... You have a Prius and drive it flat out, it'll drink fuel in comparison..  Have something like a M3/S4 etc. and follow the Prius doing the same thing, the M3/S4 will be more efficient because it's built for it..  I guess in a way the same can be said for the higher end GPUs...  Yes they are hugely expensive and even more so with the RTX 2070/80/Ti versions, but they'll pull a little more power but get the job done in much less time
Another reason for always over spec'ing your GPU/CPU in a build in my head....   Whatever do I know??    (here's the Top Gear vid from the UK I got the analogy from... Top Gear - M3 v Prius...



trparky said:


> I'm looking at the idea that if my system is getting no work units then why am I even keeping my system running? It's basically just wasting power now. I'm going to uninstall Folding@Home and go back to letting my system sleep when I'm not using it.


I tend to pause FAH if it doesn't find a work unit for about 5 mintues, then leave it an hour before I pause it for the last time and leave it a couple hours (it's doing WCG as well at the same time...)  If it doesn't download a work unit, FAH just gets turned off and I just crunch for our WCG team  

I don't crunch 24/7 mainly due to the power consumption of all my crunchers put together, my word I'd have a heart attack when I would look at the electric bill...  I only tend to run everything when the solar panels are working nicely and are giving out about 1000w to 1500w...  If anything over 2000w is being made, everything is on and I have another working away now for Rosetta so without solar I'd never be even close to what I can put out that's for sure!!


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 29, 2020)

phill said:


> When crunching and folding with my GTX 1070, the power draw is about the 300 to 310w marker..  It's not too bad as it also has 16 threads crunching away, with a 2700X installed  It's not a bad system at all   (Very far from tweaked in anyway shape or form mind....)
> Same thing on my main gaming rig, 3900X + 2 1080 Ti's, that's pulling double the watts but it's producing about 3 to 4 times the points for the day, so that's not a bad thing at all in my eyes  I test all of my rigs and I'm still waiting for 10 minutes where it's not 1am and I need sleep to put up some wattage usage for everyone!
> 
> I guess it's like a car analogy.... You have a Prius and drive it flat out, it'll drink fuel in comparison..  Have something like a M3/S4 etc. and follow the Prius doing the same thing, the M3/S4 will be more efficient because it's built for it..  I guess in a way the same can be said for the higher end GPUs...  Yes they are hugely expensive and even more so with the RTX 2070/80/Ti versions, but they'll pull a little more power but get the job done in much less time
> ...


I love the Prius vs M3 video, thanks for that! 

As for the folding vs power consumption sweet spot... I've been thinking about upgrading the small HTPC with a GeForce 1030 for the 4K HDMI output and the H.265 decoding capabilities. I just think it's a bit on the expensive side for a computer with an almost 10 year old CPU in it. But maybe it's time. 

Edit: Another calculation with the 1030: My 1660 Ti has 4.93x the FP32 performance of the MSI 1030 that I could get. So the job that takes the 1660 Ti 6 hours to complete would take the 1030 29.63 hours. With TDPs of 130 and 30 Watts respectively, I use 780 Wh with the 1660 Ti and would use 889.19 Wh with the 1030 for the same work unit. I probably wouldn't earn a lot of points then, but work efficiency-wise it isn't too bad.


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I love the Prius vs M3 video, thanks for that!
> 
> As for the folding vs power consumption sweet spot... I've been thinking about upgrading the small HTPC with a GeForce 1030 for the 4K HDMI output and the H.265 decoding capabilities. I just think it's a bit on the expensive side for a computer with an almost 10 year old CPU in it. But maybe it's time.
> 
> Edit: Another calculation with the 1030: My 1660 Ti has 4.93x the FP32 performance of the MSI 1030 that I could get. So the job that takes the 1660 Ti 6 hours to complete would take the 1030 29.63 hours. With TDPs of 130 and 30 Watts respectively, I use 780 Wh with the 1660 Ti and would use 889.19 Wh with the 1030 for the same work unit. I probably wouldn't earn a lot of points then, but work efficiency-wise it isn't too bad.


Treat yourself and replace the lot   

I would say not to really base it on how long jobs take so much..  Some jobs I've had can take an hour, others take 6 hours on my 1080 Ti....  I think it's very much luck of the draw with them    That also said, what would you use a GPU for in another rig?  Would it be for just folding or would there be gaming or as you've mentioned decoding involved?    If you're going to get something to replace something, then make sure it does it well and some again.  
My advise is never skimp on it and you'll end up saving money even when things do cost a little more.  Ironic to say it costing more but my way of thinking is very much like this.  Will this card do whatever I ask of it right now?  Yes?  Ok, what's the next step up and how much faster is it.. If it's worth the extra and jump in performance, then I'd say go for it.

I went form a GTX 1070 to two 1080 Ti's, I've never looked back (one would have done but things happen ) You pay the price for the sheer grunt and such for buying a more expensive card make no mistake...  But if I had wanted a jump in performance just like I did from my 1070 to a 1080 Ti, then the only real step forward is two 2080 Ti's which would cost double again what my 1080's cost...  I'm not really able to spend that kind of cash at the moment, but if I could?  Nope.  It's not a big enough jump in performance for me from the cost...  
Even with decoding as well, a faster GPU works wonders compared to a slower one....    (I base that on a blu ray ripping program I use..  The 1080 Ti compared to my 5960X @ 4.20GHz, takes less than half the time to encode in comparison...  2.5 hours for the CPU, about 30 to 40 minutes for the GPU


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

Right as I'd completely gone of on a tangent above, here's something to bring it back on track....  FAH Pie for the 28th April 2020.....











 



And now for the milestones.....





@Anakha56 ??!!         
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!         
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@csireg ??!!        
@Frederico ??!!        
@Iciclebear ??        
@jlewis02 !!  
@jvallen ??!!        
@Mike2Fr ??!!        
@MtDeW>FOXI< ??!!        
@nwgat ??!!        
@RandomSadness !!  

Great work everyone!!  Awesome to see so many members contributing still..  I do wonder if the other teams will keep going as strongly and even more so when they see the power consumption they've used with the GPUs doing all the folding!?!  I wonder if Nvidia might get some letters/complaints at electric usage?? 

Still I digress...    Amazing efforts as always everyone, will see you tomorrow


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Treat yourself and replace the lot
> 
> I would say not to really base it on how long jobs take so much..  Some jobs I've had can take an hour, others take 6 hours on my 1080 Ti....  I think it's very much luck of the draw with them   That also said, what would you use a GPU for in another rig? Would it be for just folding or would there be gaming or as you've mentioned decoding involved?    If you're going to get something to replace something, then make sure it does it well and some again.
> My advise is never skimp on it and you'll end up saving money even when things do cost a little more.  Ironic to say it costing more but my way of thinking is very much like this.  Will this card do whatever I ask of it right now?  Yes?  Ok, what's the next step up and how much faster is it.. If it's worth the extra and jump in performance, then I'd say go for it.
> ...


The 6 hour job I used in my calculations was just an example. I only wanted to see how efficient these different GPUs are. I mean, it's cool that my GT 610 only needs 29 Watts, but it needs that for hardly getting any work done.  The GT 1030 also needs 30 Watts, but seems to be similarly efficient as the 1660 Ti that I have in my main rig (I mean, the work that gets done per every Watt consumed is similar, which can't be said about the poor GT 610).

I like your attitude that "skimping costs more in the long run".  I share it in general, that's why I invested in the best quality components (in their class) for my main rig, but this HTPC is different. It's been a "2nd hand project" of mine (I only used extremely cheap, randomly found or unwanted second hand components to build it), but the 4K 60 Hz signal output via HDMI and H.265 decoding are something I've wanted for a while. The thing is, £80 on a graphics card that I only use for watching films every now and then sounds a bit too much, not to mention, it breaks the second hand nature of the build. But you're right, I have more than one purpose that I need the card for, so I've got the 1030 on order now.  Besides its HTPC purposes, if I can use it to fold 24/7 without getting huge electricity bills, it's gonna be great!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been folding with my new rig for a few days now and I'm not happy with CPU temps of 89°c when running at 100%. 
(Room temp is 24°c and the CPU at idle is 42-48°c)
So I think I'll move the Folding Power slider to "Light" (=7 CPUs) and 83°c until I get new thermal paste. I think I may have messed it up when trying to mount my cooler... the clips and levers were a bit fiddly and I am pretty sure that I lifted the cooler up off the CPU at one point.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 30, 2020)

BlackSun59 said:


> I've been folding with my new rig for a few days now and I'm not happy with CPU temps of 89°c when running at 100%.
> (Room temp is 24°c and the CPU at idle is 42-48°c)
> So I think I'll move the Folding Power slider to "Light" (=7 CPUs) and 83°c until I get new thermal paste. I think I may have messed it up when trying to mount my cooler... the clips and levers were a bit fiddly and I am pretty sure that I lifted the cooler up off the CPU at one point.


From what I read on the official F&H forum 7 CPUs is a bad idea. Try 6 and have a look at the forum for further explanation of why.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 30, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> The 6 hour job I used in my calculations was just an example. I only wanted to see how efficient these different GPUs are. I mean, it's cool that my GT 610 only needs 29 Watts, but it needs that for hardly getting any work done.  The GT 1030 also needs 30 Watts, but seems to be similarly efficient as the 1660 Ti that I have in my main rig (I mean, the work that gets done per every Watt consumed is similar, which can't be said about the poor GT 610).
> 
> I like your attitude that "skimping costs more in the long run".  I share it in general, that's why I invested in the best quality components (in their class) for my main rig, but this HTPC is different. It's been a "2nd hand project" of mine (I only used extremely cheap, randomly found or unwanted second hand components to build it), but the 4K 60 Hz signal output via HDMI and H.265 decoding are something I've wanted for a while. The thing is, £80 on a graphics card that I only use for watching films every now and then sounds a bit too much, not to mention, it breaks the second hand nature of the build. But you're right, I have more than one purpose that I need the card for, so I've got the 1030 on order now.  Besides its HTPC purposes, if I can use it to fold 24/7 without getting huge electricity bills, it's gonna be great!



Can you fold with multiple GPUs at the same time? I have my GT 1030 sitting on the desk doing nothing, and it'd be great to run it in tandem with my GTX 1060 6GB to complete the work more efficiently. Although I'm not sure how exactly the workload gets delegated to each card, whether they get separate jobs or instead a single job gets split between them.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 30, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> From what I read on the official F&H forum 7 CPUs is a bad idea. Try 6 and have a look at the forum for further explanation of why.


I think the client app sets it to 6 as soon as you get a work unit anyway.
@BlackSun59: I'd rather get a new cooler if I were you. A fresh thermal paste can get you maybe 5 °C down, but that's still pretty hot.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 30, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Can you fold with multiple GPUs at the same time? I have my GT 1030 sitting on the desk doing nothing, and it'd be great to run it in tandem with my GTX 1060 6GB to complete the work more efficiently. Although I'm not sure how exactly the workload gets delegated to each card, whether they get separate jobs or instead a single job gets split between them.


I think you can, though I'd be pretty curious to see if it works with different GPUs. I'm not sure if the driver can handle them at the same time, but if it can, I'm sure you'll get separate jobs for each card.
What I know for sure is that you can fold on multiple computers with the same account.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 30, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Can you fold with multiple GPUs at the same time? I have my GT 1030 sitting on the desk doing nothing, and it'd be great to run it in tandem with my GTX 1060 6GB to complete the work more efficiently. Although I'm not sure how exactly the workload gets delegated to each card, whether they get separate jobs or instead a single job gets split between them.


You can fold with multiple GPUs, the client will acquire a work unit for each GPU in the system.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 30, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> You can fold with multiple GPUs, the client will acquire a work unit for each GPU in the system.


Yes it will but you have to add the second GPU (Configure/Slots, add GPU, save)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2020)

BlackSun59 said:


> I'm not happy with CPU temps of 89°c when running at 100%





AusWolf said:


> @BlackSun59: I'd rather get a new cooler if I were you


And here's what I'd recommend: Scythe Fuma 2


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

BlackSun59 said:


> I've been folding with my new rig for a few days now and I'm not happy with CPU temps of 89°c when running at 100%.
> (Room temp is 24°c and the CPU at idle is 42-48°c)
> So I think I'll move the Folding Power slider to "Light" (=7 CPUs) and 83°c until I get new thermal paste. I think I may have messed it up when trying to mount my cooler... the clips and levers were a bit fiddly and I am pretty sure that I lifted the cooler up off the CPU at one point.


As I've said many times before, folding and crunching aren't about max speed, they are about efficiency and power saving   If you run the CPU/GPU at stock,I bet you'd be able to find a way of making it still run at stock speeds but with less volts and such, so that the temps run lower and you use less power   I'll have to find the pics I took when I was mining with my 6 RX480's in the rig...  The tweaked and non tweaked power draws will put water in your eyes....


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

Right everyone, apologies for the delay with yesterdays stats but here we go....  So FAH Pie for the 29th April 2020....












 



And now for the milestones for the day....





@ATi7500 ??!!    
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!    
@Basard !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!    
@Cossey3 ??!!    
@Dazlaa69 ??!!    
@FREDERICO ??!!    
@GIGGLA ??!!    
@Icearcher ??!!    
@Iraklis ??!!    
@jlewis02 !!  
@jvallen ??!!    

Massive congrats to each and every stoner on the list and off the list today!!  From the Free-DC stats page when I grabbed the stats, there's a massive 33 passing a milestone today!!  Well done everyone!!
What an awesome day everyone    Massive congrats on the results, really great to see everyone joining in!!    Hopefully tomorrow will be as good as always  

Right best get on with it and do todays update hadn't I??


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

And now the results for the FAH Pie for the 30th April 2020....











 



And now for the milestones for the day.... 




@Anakha56 ??!!  
@Arjai !!  
@ATi7500 ??!!  
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!  
@Basard !!  
@BlackSun59 !! 
@cap10 !! 
@Chrumac ??!!  
@Cossey3 ??!!  
@Crowley !!              
@Dazlaa69 ??!!  
@FREDERICO ??!!  
@Id034 ??!!  
@Iraklis ??!!  

Another fantastic day had by everyone    Many congrats to each and everyone of our stoners today for passing their next milestone!!  @Crowley great work man hitting the 120m marker!!  

I'm not sure that the stats were quite so up today today when I grabbed them, so hopefully tomorrow when I do, they'll sort themselves out  

Hope everyone is doing well and ok??  See you all tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (May 1, 2020)

Five GPUs getting cold. They are are stuck on downloads, just a head up to others. I got tired of pause/fold and went the alternative route with a complete PC restart on three of the fours rigs. That lead to actual start of downloads that eventually get stuck and fails. Tomorrow morning will be a cold one.
Background info


----------



## phill (May 2, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Five GPUs getting cold. They are are stuck on downloads, just a head up to others. I got tired of pause/fold and went the alternative route with a complete PC restart on three of the fours rigs. That lead to actual start of downloads that eventually get stuck and fails. Tomorrow morning will be a cold one.
> Background info


It does certainly seem to be hit and miss whether or not you can get something or not... Yesterday I had one GPU working and another not..  Then the other and then not the other one...  Very frustrating but meh   As long as they are going elsewhere and not being wasted....


----------



## phill (May 2, 2020)

Now for a cheeky midday update for the FAH Pie from the 1st May 2020.....











 



And now for the days milestones....





@BlackSun59 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!         
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@FREDERICO ??!!        
@Id034 ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  
@julieu ??!!        
@MAJKIBLAVA ??!!        
@Mike2Fr ??!!        
@MtDeW>FOXI< ??!!        
@Nico33985 ??!!        
@nullpozzz ??!!        
@Olaf ??!!        
@PooPipeBoy !!  
@ST.o.CH !!  

Well another great load of milestones hit today!!    I see some new faces showing up that actually have accounts here at TPU so that's great to see !!  

Another brilliant day folding by the looks of it as well, man we are flying!!    Massive thanks to everyone and congrats to anyone contributing..  As a post or two above, there's still seems an odd few dry patches which are a shame but if you're having issues getting the work units please do let us know   It's just a little help for the rest of the members if they are having issues as well


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 2, 2020)

Well, I did manage to drop my cpu temp by 5°c by going into my BIOS and having my rear exhaust fan run at 100% instead of automatically, so that's good...


----------



## AusWolf (May 2, 2020)

My GT 1030 arrived yesterday!  

I ran some quick tests to see if it's going to be happy to fold in my HTPC, but they weren't very successful. Everything was fine under light load (3DMark 05-06), but under heavy load (3DMark 11, Superposition), the screen went black every couple seconds. I popped the 1030 into my main rig, and all the issues were gone. I have no idea what might be wrong.


----------



## mstenholm (May 2, 2020)

BlackSun59 said:


> Well, I did manage to drop my cpu temp by 5°c by going into my BIOS and having my rear exhaust fan run at 100% instead of automatically, so that's good...


But there is still a way to go untill then magic 70 degree C.


----------



## phill (May 3, 2020)

Well another day and another FAH Pie to post...  Results for the 2nd May 2020....











 



And now for the milestones of the day....





@ATi7500 ??!!         
@Bart ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@fishie36 !!  
@FREDERICO ??!!        
@GIGGLA ??!!        
@Iciclebear ??!!        
@Id034 ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  
@julieu ??!!        
@jvallen ??!!        
@MAJKIBLAVA ??!!        
@Mike2Fr ??!!        

A great day today for all the contributions that have been made as always!!     Amazing work everyone and massive congrats to each of our stoners!!    Awesome work for hitting your next milestones there!!   
I'd like to hope I'd hit mine next but the weather here in the UK has sucked for a while so...  I'm stuck with not making as high a contribution as I'd like to and can do  

Stay safe everyone and I hope you've had a great day!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2020)

Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 3rd May 2020.....











 



And now for the milestones.....




@13enneh89 ??!!         
@altcapwn !!      
@Anakha56 ??!!        
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!   
@Bart ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@fishie36 !!  
@FREDERICO ??!!        
@GIGGLA ??!!        
@gska ??!!        
@Iciclebear !!  
@jlewis02 !!  

Congrats to everyone who managed to pass their next milestone!!    Well done!!    There's a lot of names in the FAH section but most of them seem to be not part of the forum or under a different name so if anyone can tag any of the names that are here please do!!   Also if anyone has passed a milestone but I've not mentioned them, please do put up your milestone and score!!    We'd love to hear from you!!  

Amazing effort by the whole team as always, outstanding contributions everyone, so thank you!!


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

Right here we go for some more FAH Pie for the 4th May 2020....











 

 

And now for the milestones....




@13enneh89 ??!!         
@Anakha56 ??!!        
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!   
@Bart ??!!        
@Basard !!    
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Dazlaa69 ??!!        
@fishie36 !!  
@FREDERICO ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@julieu ??!!        
@Lucas ??!!        
@Mike2Fr ??!!        

Amazing day for everyone     Great work from our stoners as well, many more hitting over their targets for their next milestones!!  Congrats to you all!!   
I'm not sure that Free-DC caught up quite properly yesterday but very good show from the top 10 and more so from the top 5!!  Monster scores there guys!!    Awesome work!!


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

Well here goes all for a quick FAH pie update for the 5th May 2020...











 



And now for the milestones of the day....




@13enneh89 ??!!         
@Anakha56 ??!!        
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!        
@Basard !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Dazlaa69 ??!!        
@fishie36 !!  
@FREDERICO ??!!        
@Id034 ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@julieu ??!!        

Another busy day for us here at TPU!!    Amazing efforts from our stoners today, congrats to everyone who passed their next milestone today    I'm not sure that the stats are playing right today but I think they are ok....   

Please do keep up the great work    It's definitely not going unnoticed!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

Well guys and gals, I would normally be posting up some stats but since Free-DC hasn't loaded them correctly, I'm taking tonight off for the FAH Pie   

Hopefully tomorrow, I will be able to update with some actual results   Apologies guys!

EDIT - !!  Well I guess I shouldn't have pressed that F5 button for refreshing stats else I wouldn't be doing this....   Here's some numbers from the 6th May 2020....  













And now for the milestones of the day....





@Antykain !!  
@AusWolf !!  
@Basard !!  
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Iciclebear ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  
@jvallen ??!!        
@Mr.Snake ??!!        
@nwgat ??!!        
@sailorwars ??!!        
@SeCaVa ??!!        
@Vivi ??!!        

Great work everyone passing their next milestone today!!    Very well done!!  Apologies that Free-DC seems to not know whether its coming or going but I hope this gives everyone some idea of what was going on yesterday!!  

Hopefully see you all soon!!


----------



## s3thra (May 8, 2020)

Passed 3 million today


----------



## phill (May 8, 2020)

Well how's about a cheeky update for the FAH Pie for the 7th May 2020 then?? lol











 



And now for the milestones for the day....





@13enneh89 ??!!         
@Anakha56 ??!!        
@Antykain !!  
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!        
@Basard !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Dazlaa69 ??!!        
@Iciclebear !!        
@Id034 ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!        

Another great day for everyone!!    Massive congrats to our stoners for the day as well   

I have a feeling that the stats aren't quite right again  but...    Massive thanks to everyone contributing!!


----------



## phill (May 9, 2020)

And here's a update for the FAH Pie for the 8th May 2020...












 



And now for the milestones for the day....





@Anakha56 ??!!        
@Andyz06 ??!!        
@ATi7500 ??!!       
@Bart ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!           
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Dazlaa69 ??!!        
@Icearcher ??!!        
@Id034 ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@jellyrole !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@jvallen ??!!        

Congrats to all of our stoners hitting their milestones today!!  There are one or two that's for sure!!    I'm sorry I don't mention everyone but I'd never get the rest of the updates done as there's so many!!  If anyone wishes to show off their milestone/s that they haven't been mentioned or I've missed, please do!!     Same goes as if your new to the forum    Introduce yourself and say hi  

Another day for Free-DC to haven't quite updated correctly, but I think it's fairly accurate otherwise...    Massive thanks goes to everyone contributing to our team, be it a single unit or a hundred a day   See you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 11, 2020)

Here goes for some FAH Pie update for the 9th May 2020....











 



And now for the milestones.....





@altcapwn !!!!       
@Anakha56 ??!!        
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@Basard !!!!       
@Chrumac ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!       
@MAJKIBLAVA ??!!       
@Mike2Fr ??!!       
@Nico33985 ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@nwgat ??!!       
@Olaf ??!!       
@Rappormast ??!!       

Great work to everyone who has contributed today and even more so great work for those passing their milestone!!    Massive congrats there everyone!!    A load of members but they don't seem attached to the forum which is a massive shame, it'll be nice to get a word to them to say how they are doing every day but I guess they'll probably already know....

Still can't thank everyone enough for their contributions as always   Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

Well last but not least, here's a FAH Pie update for the 10th May 2020....











 



And now for the milestones!!  





@altcapwn !!         
@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Andyz06 ??!!        
@Arjai !! 
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@Bart ??!!        
@Basard !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Boatvan !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Crowley !!  
@Iciclebear !!        
@Iraklis ??!!       

Amazing efforts all round everyone!!   I hope that I haven't missed anyone from the list but if there's anyone I have, please post up your results and say hi if you haven't already    See you all soon


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

Well for another busy day again for FAH Pie, here's some results from the 11th May 2020....











 



And now for the milestones of the day.....





@Annoymous ??!!       
@ATi7500 ??!!       
@BlackSun59 !!         
@DW ??!!       
@Iciclebear !!       
@Julieu ??!!       
@Lucas ??!!       
@Mike2Fr ??!!       
@newtekie1 !!  
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@nwgat ??!!       
@robal !!       
@ShaunLin ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

A great day for our stoners!!  And wow look at this @newtekie1, it seems you've passed a massive milestone!!!!  Holy carp!!  
There's a lot of new faces on the milestone list today, which is great to see, but sadly most are not members of the forum...  Shame that!  

It's a massively nice and impressive feat to see everyone joining in, can't thank you all enough!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 13, 2020)

I have to admit... I'm lovin' climbing up the ladder real fast. I recall when it took months to reach 1,000,000 points. Ah, the bad old days LOL


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2020)

Just now loaded up my new build with F@H. So, I now have 2 RX580's Folding as much as they can.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 13, 2020)

Somehow I landed smack-dab on exactly 120,000 credits. What are the odds of landing on such a well-rounded number lol





Edit: Hello @btarunr


----------



## AusWolf (May 13, 2020)

My HTPC is waiting for a fresh Windows with a new motherboard installed, and my main rig got a new case for better cooling (and cable management).

Before:


After:


If everything works out, I'm planning to be back in the folding business with the small PC running 24/7, and occasionally join in with the desktop (maybe overnight, or every 2 days, or something like that). Fingers crossed!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2020)

Well ladies and gents, I hope that you're well and ok??  Here's some FAH Pie for the 12th May 2020....











 



And now for the milestones of the day!!  




@cap10 !!             
@Jasonbottin ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!       
@Mike2Fr ??!!       
@Nico33985 ??!!       
@nwgat ??!!       
@Olaf ??!!        
@toastman2004 ??!!      
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@ZakkWylde !!  

What a great day     Some new faces to the team and a load more milestones as well    Great work everyone!!     I think we also have a new team leader as well today....  @mstenholm ??.......  Amazing effort there my good sir!!   

Great work to everyone else, thank you all for your contribution to the TPU team!!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

Well as I've been busy all morning at work, time to get this done    FAH Pie for the 13th May 2020!!













And now for the milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

But aside from the lack of stoners today the hugh amounts of contributions seems to be still happening    Congrats all at TPU!!


----------



## windwhirl (May 14, 2020)

Don't know if you saw this one, phill, but @mstenholm has taken the lead in the score board.

I, for one, salute our new folding overlord  
Congratulations on reaching #1 on TPU's team!


----------



## ZakkWylde (May 14, 2020)

Cracked 10 Million!


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Don't know if you saw this one, phill, but @mstenholm has taken the lead in the score board.
> 
> I, for one, salute our new folding overlord
> Congratulations on reaching #1 on TPU's team!


I did indeed sir!!  Check out post 7209


----------



## windwhirl (May 15, 2020)

phill said:


> I did indeed sir!!  Check out post 7209



Ah, I missed that one! My bad


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

Ain't no worries at all  

Damn it's 130am here...  I best get to bed!!


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

I'm getting some issues today with sending back results...  So frustrating....

13:09:12:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14469 run:0 clone:23 gen:7 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000703854c135eb98530ac6648c5
13:09:12:WU00:FS01:Uploading 81.08MiB to 3.133.76.19
13:09:12:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 3.133.76.19:8080
13:09:33:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
13:09:33:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 3.133.76.19:80
13:09:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 3.133.76.19:80: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

I'd rather not get any if this keeps happening...

Edit - 
Well that's not too surprising...  I thought I had bad internet but now I know I have bad internet...

13:17:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 0.08%
13:17:45:  <team v='50711'/>
13:17:45:  <user v='physicalphill'/>
13:17:45:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:17:45:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
13:17:45:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
13:18:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 0.23%
13:18:41:WU00:FS01:Upload 3.62%
13:18:47:WU00:FS01:Upload 7.48%
13:18:53:WU00:FS01:Upload 11.33%
13:18:59:WU00:FS01:Upload 15.19%
13:19:05:WU00:FS01:Upload 18.96%
13:19:11:WU00:FS01:Upload 22.82%
13:19:17:WU00:FS01:Upload 26.67%
13:19:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 30.53%
13:19:29:WU00:FS01:Upload 34.38%
13:19:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 38.23%
13:19:41:WU00:FS01:Upload 42.17%
13:19:47:WU00:FS01:Upload 46.02%
13:19:53:WU00:FS01:Upload 49.87%
13:19:59:WU00:FS01:Upload 53.73%
13:20:05:WU00:FS01:Upload 57.58%
13:20:11:WU00:FS01:Upload 61.44%
13:20:17:WU00:FS01:Upload 65.29%
13:20:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 69.15%
13:20:29:WU00:FS01:Upload 73.00%
13:20:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 76.85%
13:20:41:WU00:FS01:Upload 80.71%
13:20:47:WU00:FS01:Upload 84.56%
13:20:53:WU00:FS01:Upload 88.42%
13:20:59:WU00:FS01:Upload 92.27%
13:21:05:WU00:FS01:Upload 96.13%
13:21:11:WU00:FS01:Upload 99.98%
13:21:11:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
13:21:12:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)

I guess this would explain it...





Note to self...  Stop big downloads when folding so the results can get uploaded.....  Ummm.... lol


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

And here we go for some more FAH Pie for the 14th May 2020....











 



And now for our milestones and stoners of the day....





@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Antykain !!          
@Arjai !!  
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !! 
@BlackSun59 !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Id034 ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!       
@JasonBottin ??!!       
@jellyrole !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@Julieu ??!!       

Amazing effort everyone!!    Great work for the day!!     Massive congrats also to our stoners of the day.  Impressive work everyone!!  

@mstenholm how's it feeling up at those dizzy heights of first place??!!


----------



## AusWolf (May 16, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm getting some issues today with sending back results...  So frustrating....
> 
> 13:09:12:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14469 run:0 clone:23 gen:7 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000703854c135eb98530ac6648c5
> 13:09:12:WU00:FS01:Uploading 81.08MiB to 3.133.76.19
> ...


I ran into the same issue yesterday. I lost about 2000 points because my PC couldn't upload the results of a GPU wu for a few hours. Although the culprit was not my downloads, but a lost connection while I was away. So annoying... you want to help with the research, but you can't because your ISP is cr@p.


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

It's definitely the UK's network that's the problem right now and not my hardware which is a relief but god damn frustrating!!  For the most people of the country or just in general, they have no to little need to have massively fast connections.  But us gamers, enthusiast's etc. we don't necessarily need a massively fast connection but my god it's nice when we can get it!  

I can't think how modern ISPs/suppliers etc. think that this up to crap when they quote your speeds is acceptable but god it's not!!  I'm not sure how anyone would think that having a 10Mbit connection would be considered super fast in this day and age...  100Mbit, maybe a little closer but certainly not 10Mbit....  

Still going off topic a little but ugh it frustrates the crap out of me having all this hardware and the bottleneck is the internet connection I have...  So frustrating...   /rant over.... lol


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

Right now a VERY quick update today, as it's 130am and well     Moving on!!   Stats for the 15th May 2020....











 



And now for the milestones.....





@altcapwn !!         
@Anakha56 ??!!       
@ATi7500 ??!!       
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!        
@Chrumac ??!!       
@Iciclebear !!       
@Id034 ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!       
@jlewis02 !!  
@Jstn7477 !!  
@Julieu ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!       
@Lucas ??!!      

What a day for our stoners!!   @Jstn7477 being the second person to surpass the 3,500,000,000 points marker, I mean, how awesome is that?!?!?!?!?!?   Congratulations my good sir!!  

As for the rest of the stoners today, massive congrats for all of you passing another milestone!!  Hopefully we'll see you again very soon!!   

It's been a great day for team TPU as always, so hats off to everyone for the massive support you've given the team!!


----------



## AusWolf (May 17, 2020)

phill said:


> It's definitely the UK's network that's the problem right now and not my hardware which is a relief but god damn frustrating!!  For the most people of the country or just in general, they have no to little need to have massively fast connections.  But us gamers, enthusiast's etc. we don't necessarily need a massively fast connection but my god it's nice when we can get it!
> 
> I can't think how modern ISPs/suppliers etc. think that this up to crap when they quote your speeds is acceptable but god it's not!!  I'm not sure how anyone would think that having a 10Mbit connection would be considered super fast in this day and age...  100Mbit, maybe a little closer but certainly not 10Mbit....
> 
> Still going off topic a little but ugh it frustrates the crap out of me having all this hardware and the bottleneck is the internet connection I have...  So frustrating...   /rant over.... lol


It's especially frustrating if you consider how much faster the average internet connection speed is in countries with far worse economic backgrounds. And it's not only the speed, but the stability.


----------



## windwhirl (May 17, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> It's especially frustrating if you consider how much faster the average internet connection speed is in countries with far worse economic backgrounds. And it's not only the speed, but the stability.



Just for the record, don't consider my country in that list


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

Well here goes everyone, some stats for the 16th May 2020 for the FAH Pie....











 



And now for the milestones of the day....




@altcapwn !!         
@Anakha56 ??!!        
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!        
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Id034 ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@jellyrole !!   
@Julieu ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!        
@Lucas ??!!       
@matty ??!!       

Great day everyone!!    Awesome outcome from our stoners today!!  I think the stats not quite updated correctly but everyone is doing massively well for the team!!    Couldn't and can't ask for more than that....

Great work to all our members!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2020)

And here we have some FAH Pie for the 17th May 2020....













And now here comes the milestones for the day....





@altcapwn !!        
@Anakha56 ??!!       
@ATi7500 ??!!       
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!       
@BlackSun59 !!             
@Chrumac ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@Id034 ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@jellyrole !!   
@jlewis02 !!  
@Julieu ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!       
@Lucas ??!!       

What a great day for everyone!!    Great amount of stoners passing their next milestones and a mass amount of members hitting over 100,000 points and more besides!!    Great work everyone, congrats!!


----------



## phill (May 19, 2020)

Well here goes for a FAH Pie update for the 18th May 2020....











 

 

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Anakha56 ??!!       
@Antykain !!              
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@Dazlaa69 ??!!        
@Icearcher ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@jellyrole !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@matty ??!!       
@Mike2Fr ??!!       
@Nico33985 ??!!       

Another cracking day everyone     Amazing efforts from our stoners today!!   Great work as always guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

Right here goes for some quick updates again for FAH Pie for the 19th May 2020....














And now for the milestones and stoners.....





@ATi7500 ??!!       
@Chrumac ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@nwgat ??!!       
@robal !!       
@Sandagga ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@ZakkWylde !!          

Another great day for our stoners today, a few less than normal but that can only mean that most of them have passed all the smaller milestones and are now going for the big ones   
Very many congrats to all of you  

Another outstanding day as usual, it seems that @mstenholm is still dominating the way    Great work man and everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 22, 2020)

Here goes for a very quick FAH Pie update for the 20th May 2020....











 



And now for the milestones....





@briar7 ??!!       
@Iciclebear !!       
@jlewis02 !!             
@PooPipeBoy !!  
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Amazing day as always guys, big congrats to all our stoners today..  The stats haven't played nice again today, so hopefully I've not missed anyone out..  Please keep up the great work that you all do, TPU wouldn't be where we are without each and everyone of us


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

Now for another quick FAH Pie update, for the 21st May 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@ATi7500 ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!              
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@Julieu ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!        
@nwgat ??!!       
@RubenW65 ??!!  
@ShaunLin ??!!   
@Star_Hunter !!  
@toastman2004 ??!!      
@wukunlinc ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Great work to our stoners hitting their next milestones...  Great work indeed!!     Great day for TPU as well, some great numbers today guys!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

Well here goes, FAH Pie for the 22nd May 2020....











 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@ATi7500 ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!     
@Julieu ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!       
@RubenW65 ??!!  
@ShaunLin ??!!       
@Star_Hunter !!  
@ZakkWylde !!  

Another amazing day for our stoners today    Well done everyone who managed to surpass their next milestone!!  

The days results where very impressive and as always!!  Massive thanks for all the support to team TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2020)

Here we go for some FAH Pie for the 23rd May 2020!!













And now for the days milestones and stoners....





@Anakha56 ??!!        
@Arjai !!                  
@AusWolf !!  
@Bart ??!!        
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!   
@Iraklis ??!!        
@jellyrole !!  
@Mike2Fr ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@RandomSadness ??!!      
@RubenW65 ??!!  
@toastman2004 ??!!      
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Great work to all of our stoners today hitting their next milestones!!   

Great number today of members hitting their milestones, many congrats to you all!!     Great work everyone who contributed today, been an amazing day!!    Until tomorrow!!....


----------



## phill (May 26, 2020)

Apologies guys, but today's updates is gonna be a speed update..  I'm shattered and got work in the morning, so best get some sleep before I end up sleeping on the keyboard!!   FAH Pie stats for the 24th May 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners....





@ATi7500 ??!!        
@AusWolf !!               
@Bossmills ??!!        
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!  
@matty ??!!       
@Pickles ??!!       
@Sandagga ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@ZakkWylde !!  

Great work for all of our stoners and all the support we've had today    Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## Flanker (May 26, 2020)

20 Mil~


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

Right guys and gals, here' some updates for the last couple days...  Was not functioning well at 2:30am so decided to catch up on it tonight  

FAH Pie for the 25th May 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





@ATi7500 ??!!       
@Bossmills ??!!       
@Chrumac ??!!       
@FishHead69 !!             
@Pickles ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@ZakkWylde !!  

Great work from our stoners today and great work from our team in general     It seems our team has dropped a few members of late but I'm still seeing a load of new regulars coming back and contributing to our team as well    Many thanks for all of the support, everyone!!  

Now on to today's results....


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

And now for yesterdays...  26th May 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Chrumac ??!!       
@FishHead69 !!  
@jellyrole !!  
@Lucas ??!!       
@Olaf ??!!       
@Pickles ??!!       
@RubenW65 ??!!  
@Simplex0 !!  
@Skywalker12345 !!  
@toastman2004 ??!!      
@Flanker ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@ZakkWylde !!  

Some very nice milestones being hit today everyone!!   @Simplex0 with the 300,000,000 points milestone, congrats!!  
I see a couple of new starters as well, which is really great news  

Great work everyone!!   I hope it's not getting to warm for you guys, got home from work today and the PC room was knocking on 30C!! Too warm!! I don't like it, I'm pretty sure the PCs in here didn't either!!  Amazing efforts everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2020)

@wukunlinc ??!!      
=


Flanker said:


> 20 Mil~
> View attachment 156732



@phill


----------



## phill (May 28, 2020)

Arjai said:


> @wukunlinc ??!!
> =
> 
> 
> @phill


Fixed!!    Thanks @Arjai !!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2020)

Here we go for FAH Pie update for the 27th May 2020!!













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!......





@Antykain !!                     
@ATi7500 ??!!       
@BlackSun59 !! 
@Chrumac ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!   
@Icearcher ??!!        
@jellyrole !!                      
@Lucas ??!!       
@Lunablackstar ??!!        
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@nwgat ??!!       
@Olaf ??!!        
@Pickles ??!!       
@RubenW65 ??!!  

Great work everyone, congrats to everyone who managed to surpass their next milestone!!  Also welcome to @Lunablackstar, as I believe they have just joined our team


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Here goes for a slightly earlier than usual update for the FAH Pie for the 28th May 2020....













And now for the days milestones and stoners....




@altcapwn !!          
@Antykain !!  
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!  
@FishHead69 !!   
@Icearcher ??!!       
@Lunarblackstar ??!!       
@Mike2Fr ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@nwgat ??!!       
@Pickles ??!!       
@Skywalker12345 !!  
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Great work from our stoners today and nice work team TPU!!    It's a shame that the stats aren't quite right for the day as it's two days combined but hey!   Amazing efforts everyone!


----------



## phill (May 30, 2020)

Well guys and gals, it's that time again     Stats for the 29th May 2020 for some FAH Pie...













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@altcapwn !!         
@Chrumac ??!!       
@FishHead69 !!  
@Lucas ??!!        
@Mike2Fr ??!!       
@Pickles ??!!       
@s3thra !!  
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@ZakkWylde !! 

Another great day folding guys!!    Great number of milestones being passed as well, so what a cracking day all around!!    Please do keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

Another hot day today, here's some FAH Pie stats for the 30th May 2020  













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Anakha56 ??!!        
@ATi7500 ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Boatvan !!  
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@FishHead69 !!  
@phill !!    
@robal  !!       

Great work stoners for the day!!    I'm not sure that the stats were quite 100% due to Free-DC being a bit slow on the up take but here's hoping that it'll be put right tomorrow 

I can't believe it's June already....  damn where has the time gone?!?!?!


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 1, 2020)

It looks like nothing my PCs folded in the last day have been added to my WU count and points. My stats page says the last WU I folded was about 25 hours ago, but both my PCs have been folding, and there is no mention of any error in the logs. My main desktop has actually finished about 3-4 CPU and maybe 2 GPU WUs, but I dont seem to have earned a single point for them. What am I missing again?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> It looks like nothing my PCs folded in the last day have been added to my WU count and points. My stats page says the last WU I folded was about 25 hours ago, but both my PCs have been folding, and there is no mention of any error in the logs. My main desktop has actually finished about 3-4 CPU and maybe 2 GPU WUs, but I dont seem to have earned a single point for them. What am I missing again?


It wouldn’t be the first time that the stats are borked but I can see that your slate are clean for today. Trust your log.


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

Well here we go for some FAH Pie for the 31st May 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Anakha56 ??!!      
@ATi7500 ??!!      
@Bart ??!!       
@BlackSun59 !! 
@Boatvan !! 
@Chrumac ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!      
@FishHead69 !! 
@Julieu ??!!       
@mac ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@phill !! 
@Pickles ??!!       
@robal !!      
@s3thra !!             

Great work from our stoners today and congrats team for putting in a awesome effort as always    Sadly the stats not quite so accurate but hopefully they'll be better tomorrow  

See you then!!


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 2, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> It wouldn’t be the first time that the stats are borked but I can see that your slate are clean for today. Trust your log.





It looks like I have _something_ for yesterday, though it's only an extra 2 WUs compared to the day before. My last WU actually finished at 22:27 (BST) before I sent my PC to sleep. Again: weird.


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd check the link in the folding program, that'll be correct whatever


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

Here we go everyone for the 1st June 2020 for FAH Pie stats....























And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@AusWolf !!                 
@Basard !!  
@robal !!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@timmaaight ??!!  

Great turn out today everyone for the stoners and for members contributing as well    Congrats to all our stoners pushing hard and gaining another milestone under their belts!!  I hope we see you all again soon!!  
Amazing efforts everyone, thank you !!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

Here we go for a little later than planned FAH Pie update for the 2nd June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@BlackSun59 !!               
@FishHead69 !!  
@jellyrole !!  
@mac ??!!       
@matty ??!!       
@robal !!              
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Congrats to our stoners and great work from everyone else who is supporting and contributing to the team!!   
We have an amazing team here at TPU, I hope we can keep it being always this amazing!!    See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

Here goes for a quick update for FAH pie for the 3rd June 2020....













And now here comes the milestones and stoners of the day....





Well I'm a little surprised that we don't have any members hitting any milestones today (as we have of late more so than ever!!) but I don't mind taking a day off   
A few less members returning any work units today but that's not a bad thing  
Thanks to you all for contributing today    Can't wait to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2020)

Here's some stats for the 4th June 2020 everyone for the FAH pie...













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@ATi7500 ??!!       
@Basard !!                 
@Chrumac ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!  
@Iraklis ??!!        
@mac ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@Pickles ??!!       
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!       

Great work today everyone, many congrats to our stoners of the day    Numbers contributing dropped quite a lot today but hopefully tomorrow there'll be a few more    Until then!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2020)

Well a little later but always here, some FAH Pie for the 5th June 2020....













Now for some milestones and stoners for the day....??





@ATi7500 ??!!        
@Basard !!                 
@Chrumac ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!                
@Iraklis ??!!       
@mac ??!!       
@matty ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@Star_Hunter !!  
@ZakkWylde !! 
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!       

Another great day for our stoners and for team TPU!!    Great work everyone for hitting your next milestones and we all can't wait to see you back here again for the next ones!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2020)

And here we have some stats for the 6th June 2020 for the FAH Pie.....














And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!     
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Boatvan !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@Chrumac ??!!       
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@Icearcher ??!!        
@Lucas ??!!        
@mac ??!!       
@Sandagga ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Another great day everyone for the stoners and for the team in general    We have dropped a few members contributing over the last week but we are still producing a load more points than normal I think??   Is anyone still having any issues retrieving work at all??  I have the odd time or two, where the work units are a little slow to respond but otherwise I think I've been ok?  Just thought if anyone was having issues, to let us know 

Awesome work everyone    Hope too see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2020)

Well now for a very quick update for the FAH pie for the 7th June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Wow..  There's a shock!! 
With the stats looking actually correct, we have no stoners today??  So strange!!  

Great effect everyone who has contributed today, a great day as always   

See you tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2020)

Here's a quick FAH Pie update for the 8th June 2020....













And now here's the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Antykain !!                   
@Basard !!     
@BlackSun59 !!   
@Boatvan !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@Chrumac ??!!        
@Cossey3 ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!  
@Icearcher ??!!        
@matty ??!!       
@mstenholm !!  
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@Sandagga ??!!       
@toastman2004 ??!!      

Massive congrats to our stoners today, there are some amazing milestones passed!!   @mstenholm well done to you sir!!   47 members contributing today but I think that since the stats are out today, that the members returning results might also have been slightly higher than they should be.  Still, we are flying forward!!    Massive thanks to everyone who's contributing!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

Well here goes for a slightly miss mass of daily results for the FAH Pie for the 9th June 2020! 













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Annoymous ??!!       
@BlackSun59 !!      
@briar7 ??!!       
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@Chrumac ??!!       
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@jellyrole !!  
@mac ??!!       
@matty ??!!       
@Olaf ??!!        
@RandomSadness ??!!      

Great efforts again today everyone    Managed to pull some great numbers I think!!    It's a bit of a miss mash because of the stats not updating properly again..  But aside from all of that, massive efforts and support from everyone, another brilliant day from TPU's members


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2020)

And here we go for the 10th June 2020 for the FAH pie edition....













And now for the milestones and stoners for today....





@BlackSun59 !!            
@briar7 ??!!       
@Chrumac ??!!        
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@FishHead69 !! 
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@jellyrole !!  
@RandomSadness ??!!      
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Amazing work everyone    Massive efforts from everyone as always    I think the points today are a little more normal for the day which is a great thing   It's nice when it's actually accurate and not 4 days behind itself!!   
See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2020)

Well here's some stats for the 11th June 2020 for the FAH Pie.....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!        
@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!       
@mac ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@Pickles ??!!       
@ThePutzer ??!!       
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       

Great work from all of our stoners today     Have had some very nice milestones hit today!!  Such a shame most of the members aren't here in the forum, I can't tag them    As always if anyone knows their log on's, please do let me know and tag away!!  

Still, we've had a good day and a good number of members contributing, so we can't really ask for more than that!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's some more stats for the 12th June 2020 for the FAH pie.....













And now here comes the milestones and stoners for the day!!.....





@altcapwn !!        
@Arjai !!         
@Basard !!  
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!  
@jvallen ??!!       
@mac ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@Pickles ??!!       
@ThePutzer ??!!       
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       

Great work as always everyone!!  Great days support here from TPU  
Massive congrats to all of our stoners today, even though I swear I remember seeing some of the same faces from yesterday....  Or am I just getting too old...  Still 

Massive thanks and congrats as always!! : D


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Well here goes for another FAH pie update post for the 13th June 2020...













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Antykain !!             
@Bart ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !! 
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!       

Great work everyone and massive congrats to our stoners as well for hitting their next milestones  

Another good day for TPU's FAH!!  Thank you all for the contributions and I hopefully will see you again tomorrow


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 14, 2020)

I got a slice of Pie today?  It's been a while.   You guys must be slacking.


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Here goes for a quick FAH Pie update for the 14th June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoner from the day....





@altcapwn !!         
@Antykain !! 
@Bart ??!!       
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@FishHead69 !! 
@Iraklis ??!!       
@jvallen ??!!       
@matty ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@phill !!  
@ShaunLin ??!!       
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       

Great efforts today everyone as always     Some good milestones getting passed today!!  I hope everyone is doing well and ok, catch you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Well here goes for the 15th June 2020 some FAH pie stats....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day......





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow  
I think the stats might have missed out a few people today, they updated in some weird time and I think cut out most of the day..  Oh well   Hopefully tomorrow will set things straight   Hope everyone is doing well and is ok??


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ooh, I finally made it to the Top 20.


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2020)

Well everyone here comes some more FAH pie goodness for the 16th June 2020...













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@AusWolf !!          
@BlackSun59 !!  
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!  
@jvallen ??!!       
@matty ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@ShaunLin ??!!       
@ZakkWylde !!  

Congrats to all of our stoners today, very well done!!  
I think the stats are a little more accurate than they where yesterday so hopefully this trend might continue....  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok     See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2020)

Here we go with a quick late night FAH Pie update for the 17th June 2020...













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@AusWolf !!             
@BlackSun59 !! 
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@jvallen ??!!       
@Olaf ??!!       
@windwhirl !!  
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Another great day everyone    Massive congrats to those hitting their next milestones and a massive thanks to everyone contributing to our amazing team today!!    See you all tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

Well everyone, here comes some FAH Pie for the 18th June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@AusWolf !!         
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Icearcher ??!!        
@Star_Hunter !!  
@Transpire ??!!        

Another quiet ish day for TPU compared to some of late, but we've still managed to put in a fair decent score even with just 29 members contributing today  

I was wondering everyone, have you had any issues getting work from the servers at all recently or have you have no issues at all when you've connected to FAH?  I've been having a few issues here and there but nothing as bad as it was..  Thankfully  

Please everyone, keep up the amazing work..  TPU couldn't do anything without each and everyone of you contributing to the team    See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

Well guys after a long and emotional day today, here goes with some FAH Pie for the 19th June 2020....













And here's the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Bart ??!!        
@Basard !!                 
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@FishHead69 !!  
@nullpozzz ??!!       

Great work from our stoners today!!  Nice work guys!!   
The team has really done well and has progressed very nicely!    It's a shame that the COVID 'spat has finished' now and we don't have the same level of contributions coming in but if I'm honest I think it's better to have a good few regulars rather than 150 members just doing it for a month and then never again..   Here's hoping though that some/most/all of them do come back and start contributing permanently, even if it's on a day..  It'll be a great help towards our small team  

Kudos to everyone and a massive thank you to everyone who is contributing no matter what!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2020)

Here we go for a quick update for FAH pie for the 20th June 2020...













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@BlackSun59 !!            
@Cossey3 ??!!       
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@jvallen ??!!       
@RandomSadness ??!!      
@timmaaight ??!!      

Nice work today everyone and congrats to all of our stoners hitting their milestones today!!    Great work indeed!!  

I hope everyone has had a good day and will be looking forward to seeing you all again tomorrow


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jun 22, 2020)

Heh. I'll hit 10 million in what, two days, max?  I remember when folding for 1,000,000 was a monstrous milestone that took months.


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

And here we go for a slightly earlier than normal update, as I'm back at work and not had a lunch break    FAH Pie for the 21st June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Antykain !!  
@asphodel ??!!  
@AusWolf !!  
@Basard !!   
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!   
@FishHead69 !!   
@jellyrole ??!!   
@jvallen ??!!   
@toastem2004 !!   
@ZadarRadar ??!!   

Massive congrats to our stoners and for them passing their milestones today!!    What a great day and great results there too!!

Apologies for the quickness, but trying to get done before I need to get going home!!   Take care all !!    See you tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 22, 2020)

I can't seem to get any WUs for my work-houses and I ran out on the 3900X. Well more for WCG then.

Edit: I was sure that I was in the Rosetta thread. Folding is flowing fine.


----------



## Basard (Jun 22, 2020)

No way am I in 16th place out of this whole forum!  I guess it is summer time... but you guys need to get folding!


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I can't seem to get any WUs for my work-houses and I ran out on the 3900X. Well more for WCG then.
> 
> Edit: I was sure that I was in the Rosetta thread. Folding is flowing fine.


I made a boo boo


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 22, 2020)

I agree with @Basard.  Once again I get a slice of Pie after languishing somewhere in the teens of the top twenty since the start of this Pandemic. BTW:  Please be safe and well.


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

It's not been such great weather here, so I've not been folding as much as I'd hoped to   Next few days however.....


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2020)

Time for a quick update before the end of work..  No lunch break again today!!   Here's some stats for FAH Pie of the 22nd June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@-uwie- ??!!       
@Arjai !!  
@asphodel ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!        
@matty ??!!        
@Olaf ??!!        

Congrats to our stoners for the day and for them hitting their milestones!!    Great work everyone!!
I see the team is going really well, many thanks for all the contributions everyone!!    We wouldn't be here without you!!

I'll hopefully see you all tomorrow again for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

Well here goes another rush update from work as no lunch break, so here goes    FAH Pie for the 23rd June 2020....














And now for the milestones and stoners of the day??....





@-uwie- ??!!        
@Arjai !!   
@asphodel ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!   
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!        
@Jstn7477 !!       
@matty ??!!        
@Olaf ??!!        

I'm not so sure that today has updated quite right, but @Jstn7477 !!    Amazing milestone there!!    Massive congrats!!

Many congrats as well for everyone else hitting their next milestone    See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2020)

Well since I've had a busy morning at work, I thought I'd put some stats up whilst I'm on lunch....  I hope everyone is doing well??  Here goes for some stats for FAH Pie for the 24th June 2020!!













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day??.....




@asphodel ??!!       
@Basard !!  
@mac ??!!         
@robal !!  

Congrats to all of our stoners today!!  Great work everyone!!  

40 members contributing to the team today as well which is always a great thing to see    Is anyone having any issues getting work units or has that all gone behind us??  Massive thanks as always to everyone supporting our small, but ever so amazing team


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm having no troubles getting work units, but need to either shut down F@H or cut the number of cores when I leave my PC running while I'm at work. It's hot here but I don't leave the air conditioning on when I am not at home, so F@H suffers a bit due to high ambient temperatures.
Just a word to say thank you for these charts and milestones, Phil. Very enjoyable and much appreciated.


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2020)

Well here I goes again with some FAH Pie for the 25th June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@asphodel ??!!       
@Bart ??!!       
@Basard !!             
@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@FishHead69 !!             
@JasonBottin ??!!       
@jellyrole !!             
@mac ??!!       
@robal !!       
@Tyrannis ??!!       
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Another great day from everyone    Another messed up totals today sadly but hopefully tomorrow will sort that out    Massive congrats for the stoners hitting their milestones, we hope to see you all very soon    Feeling tired so I had best get this moving along quickly  

Thank you to @BlackSun59  for the mention    If there's anything that I can change or do, please let me know


----------



## The Foldinator (Jun 27, 2020)

Ha! i see my name is back   
thank you *phill* for keeping these charts up  much appreciated !

Now its time for me to ramp up some more GPU power.
*I'll be BACK...*


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's some FAH pie for the 26th June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@asphodel ??!!       
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!                
@Julieu ??!!       
@mac ??!!       
@XZero450 !!  

Great efforts from everyone today     Some great milestones passed today and one I'd like to make a special shout out to @XZero450 !!    That is an amazing milestone!!  Massive congrats!!  

Great work everyone, please keep up the massive support and I hope to see everyone tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

Well here we go for a late night update of FAH Pie for the 27th June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....??





@asphodel ??!!       
@Basard !!               
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@mac ??!!       

Nice work today guys, good results for the milestones for sure   
Another good day for TPU as always, although I think that the data isn't as up to date as you'd hope since I think it's just half a days crunching..  Sadly...  Anyways, I hope everyone is well and ok, will see you all tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Basard (Jun 29, 2020)

Wow, I'm gettin close to my slice of pie..........  wtf guys, I'm runnin a single 1080 here!!!


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

Time to get a very quick update for the FAH Pie before finishing work and no lunch break again!!  Stats for the 28th June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@asphodel ??!!         
@Basard !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!         
@FishHead69 !!   
@Icearcher ??!!         
@mac ??!!         
@Tyrannis ??!!         

Well done to all our stoners today and thank you to everyone who contributed to the TPU team today    Great work everyone!!    See you tomorrow!!


----------



## XZero450 (Jun 30, 2020)

My heavy cruncher is back online, finally.  We'll see how long I can keep it on with summer arriving.


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2020)

Here we go guys and gals for a FAH Pie update for you for the 29th June 2020...













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@asphodel ??!!        
@AusWolf !!                 
@Basard !!  
@BlackSun59 !!                
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!        
@Icearcher ??!!        
@mac ??!!        
@Tyrannis ??!!        
@ZakkWylde !!  

Great work to our stoners for the day!!   Amazing  
The team did well as a whole and has a bunch more members contributing compared to a few months ago    Awesome   
See you all tomorrow hopefully


----------



## phill (Jul 1, 2020)

Another quick update whilst I'm finishing my day off at work...  Stats for FAH for the 30th June 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@asphodel ??!!    
@AusWolf !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  
@FishHead69 !!  
@mac ??!!   
@Sandagga ??!!   
@ZakkWylde !!  

Some great milestones today everyone    Free-DC hadn't updated correctly so apologies if some of these are a little out of date.... 
Amazing effort to the team and a special mention to @XZero450 for being the highest cruncher of the day    Nice work!!  
See you all again tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2020)

Here goes for a quick update guys for the 1st July 2020 for FAH pie!!  













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@asphodel ??!!   
@AusWolf !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  
@FishHead69 !!  
@mac ??!!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@ZakkWylde !!  

That was easy as it's the same as yesterday...  Ummm...  Free-DC playing up again I'm sure!! lol  Still  

As I said yesterday, great work everyone hitting their milestones and many thanks for all the support from everyone in the team contributing too    We couldn't do it without any of you!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jul 2, 2020)

Woo hoo! I made the Top 20!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2020)

Great work there @BlackSun59 !!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

Here we go for an FAH update whilst I'm on a meeting    2nd July 2020 stats here we go....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@asphodel ??!!   
@AusWolf !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  
@FishHead69 !!  
@mac ??!!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@ZakkWylde !!  

I swear I saw this same group of guys before....      Keep up the amazing work and effort everyone!!  
I hope this sorts itself out soon!  
Massive thanks to everyone as always!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2020)

Well here's a later than planned update for the FAH Pie for 3rd July 2020....













And now for the days milestones and stoners.....




@asphodel ??!!         
@Tyrannis ??!!         

After a little sorting out the stats we have some slightly updated numbers!! Yippie!!   
Congrats to our two stoners of the day, sadly I don't believe they are members here at TPU which kinda suck but if anyone knows the tag names, please tag away  

Congrats to everyone that's contributed, it seems that we are getting down to our normal numbers of members contributing, I'm guessing people saw the electric bill after a month or so of this COVID issue and thought, HELL NO!  Can't blame them there to be honest....  Still it seems that @XZero450 has put his folders into overdrive at the moment!!  Amazing work man!!   

As the same goes for everyone else, massive thanks for whatever you manage to contribute to the team, without it we'd be bottom of the pile....  See you all tomorrow


----------



## Basard (Jul 5, 2020)

YAA!!! Gibs me dat pie!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2020)

Basard said:


> YAA!!! Gibs me dat pie!


Congrats mate!!


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2020)

Here's an FAH Update for the 4th July 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@toastman2004 ??!!         

Great work today everyone    I think the stats are about spot on today with a little fiddling around but awesome work!!   
24 members today which is pretty decent to be honest, I'm hoping we might be able to pick up a few more members on the way at some point, but hey     If anyone knows of anyone who's like to join, feel free to get them to sign up!! 

Great effort everyone and more so to @XZero450 !!  He's our main man today    Hats off to you sir!! 

See you all tomorrow with luck!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

Well guys, apologies for not getting these updated yesterday but I forgot to take home the USB key from my laptop and well...  oops!! 
Here's some stats for the 5th July 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Anonymous ??!!         
@asphodel ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!  
@phill !! 
@Sandagga ??!!        
@ZakkWylde !!  

Great work to all our stoners today!!   
Apologies for the quick reply but lots to update before home time!!  
Amazing efforts from everyone, thank you so much all for the support!!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

And here we go for the 6th July 2020!!  FAH Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@asphodel ??!!  
@Briar7 ??!!   
@Transpire ??!!   

Another great day for our stoners and the team!!  Great work everyone!!   
Awesome results!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2020)

Right, since Free-DC has now sorted its life out, here we go for an update for the 7th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@asphodel ??!!         
@briar7 ??!!        
@Icearcher ??!!        
@mac ??!!        
@Transpire ??!!        

Great work from our stoners today and congrats to them all passing their next milestone!!  

I think the stats combined a bit from yesterday and the day before, but we'll cope!!      Amazing efforts from the top 10 as always and everyone thank you for contributing to our little but amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey guys and gals    I hope that you are all ok and well??  Here are some stats for the 8th July 2020....













And here comes some milestones and stoners for the day as well....





@asphodel ??!!         
@briar7 ??!!        
@Icearcher ??!!        
@mac ??!!        
@Transpire ??!!        

A great day from everyone guys, well done!!  Massive congrats to our stoners for the day as well!!  Sadly thought none of our stoners seems to be attached to the forum but if anyone can tag their usernames or know who they might be, please ask them to join up to the forums so we could at least tag them!!  

Another great day for all contributions..  Well, if this was the case for a days worth of crunching wow!! lol  I'm thinking Free-DC was a little out on this one but there we go     Great efforts everyone and thank you for your continued support to our small, but every so amazing team


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

Stats are a little messed up today guys, when I get things sorted with the family and such, I'll update them as soon as I can  

Apologies for the delay in advance!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

Well here goes for a bit of a not so great update for the FAH Pie for the 9th July 2020....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Antykain !!  
@asphodel ??!!       
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  
@Olaf ??!!  
@XZero450 !!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Congrats to the stoners of the day, great work everyone    I think there's a little repeating going on for the stoner stats but then Free-DC hasn't updated for nearly a day, so I'm guessing there might be a server issue or something..  I wonder if he's upgrading them and transferring the database across??  Who knows    Hopefully it'll sort itself out for tomorrow  

Awesome work everyone, thank you all for supporting this small but amazing team


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey guys and gals, apologies for the late updates for the 10th and 11th..  Been a little busy with the children and was shattered yesterday after having to take Isabelle to meet her Mum, so figured, we'll get them sorted out today   I hope everyone is doing well and ok?

Anyways, here's the stats for the 10th July 2020 for the FAH Pie .....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@asphodel ??!!         
@cap10 !!  
@mstenholm !!  
@Norton !!  
@Transpire ??!!        

Great work from our stoners today!!  Man what a line up today??!!  @mstenholm surpassing 3,700,000,000 points, @Norton surpassing 700,000,000 as well..   Amazing effort to each one of our stoners!!  Massive congrats!!   

As for the rest of the team today, another great day for TPU!!  So proud to be a member and to be able to work with you all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2020)

And here goes for the FAH Pie stats for the 11th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@BlackSun59 !!  
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today!!  Nice work indeed!!    Hopefully we'll see you both back here very soon!!  Thank you all for the support..  It seems that Free-DC has finally sorted itself out and got up and running again..  Lets hope it has sorted everything out now and there's no more issues!!   

Amazing effort guys, wishing you all the best!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

Here we go for a very quick last minute update for the FAH Pie for the 12th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...




@altcapwn !!        
@asphodel ??!!        
@Bart ??!!        

Good day for our stoners and a great day for our team as always    Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2020)

And here we go with some FAH Pie for the 13th July 2020....












And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@altcapwn !!  
@Antykain !!  
@asphodel !!  
@Bart ??!!         
@BlackSun59 !!  
@cap10 !!  
@Captain_SkyHawk ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!  
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@julieu ??!!        
@mstenholm !!  
@Norton !!  
@Olaf ??!!        
@Transpire ??!!        
@XZero450 !!  

I'm pretty sure that the milestones aren't quite right today but I thought what the heck I'd do the lot anyways!!    Massive congrats to everyone who has managed to hit their next milestone and welcome to the team @asphodel !!   

I hope everyone is doing well?!  Massive thanks for everyone contributing to the team..  Massive


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

After getting the little one down for sleeps again this evening, here's some later than planned FAH Pie for the 14th July 2020....













And now for the day's milestones and stoners!!.....




@asphodel !!               
@julieu ??!!  

Great work from our two stoners today, hopefully the Free-DC stats are fairly accurate today    Awesome work from everyone for the support towards FAH...    I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

Here goes nothing for a quick update for 15th July 2020 for FAH Pie....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!  
@asphodel !!  
@Basard !!  
@Star_Hunter !!  
@toastem2004 !!   
@Transpire ??!!       

Great effort from all of our stoners today    Massive congrats to everyone!!   
Another great day for team TPU as normal, massive effort everyone, thank you !!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

After being rather slack yesterday, best get things up to date I think    So here's some FAH Pie stats for the 16th July 2020....













And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....




@Arjai !!                 
@asphodel !!  
@Lucas ??!!  
@mac ??!!  
@Star_Hunter !!  
@Transpire ??!!  

Well done to our stoners for today    Great work as always guys and gals  
As goes to the rest of the team as well, some great numbers today!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok   Hopefully see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

And whilst I'm here, I think we'll do the FAH Pie stats for the 17th July 2020 as well....  













And here's our milestones and stoners for the day...




@asphodel !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Icearcher ??!!  
@Lucas ??!!  
@mac ??!!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Great work to our stoners of the day, great efforts everyone and well done to you all!!  

As always the team is performing like a bossssssss    Proud to be a member of TPU and more so a captain for all the teams   Can't thank you all enough for what you do to contribute!!  Hopefully I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

Well, somewhat later than I had actually hoped to get this updated but meh  Here goes nothing...  FAH Pie for the 18th July 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Anonymous ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Icearcher ??!!        
@jvallen ??!!        
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!         

Great work to our stoners of the day!!    Hopefully Free-DC will sort its life out soon enough and will actually update correctly so we can find out what is going on    Great work to everyone who has been contributing over the day, very appreciated and grateful for your support!!   

Hopefully we'll see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

Here goes for some FAH Pie update for the 19th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Olaf ??!!         

Congrats to our stoner for the day!!    Great work and we hope to see you again soon  
Great work from everyone!!  I think Free-DC is slowly catching up with everything so hopefully we'll get a proper update soon enough  

I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

And a quick update from me for the FAH Pie for the 20th July 2020...  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

A really great day everyone    Superb effort and even more so, Free-DC decided to give us right around the money shot for the update!!  Impressive stuff that!!    Great work everyone involved today, really a great sitting                  Respect to you all!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

Well here goes for the last 25 minutes of work, time to get some pic up for everyone    FAH Pie for the 21st July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners.....





@phill !!  
@Simplex0 !!         
@Star_Hunter !!  
@XZero450 !!  
@ZakkWylde !!  

Great work to our stoners and very nice work hitting your next milestones!!    Awesome work  
The days stats figures still aren't brilliant but they are getting there   Awesome support from everyone!!  See you again tomorrow hopefully


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2020)

Well here goes for a quick update for the FAH Pie for the 22nd July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





As the stats haven't updated properly, I'll leave tagging people as they are the same as yesterday!  
Great work and support from everyone, well done and thank you!!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2020)

Well here goes for a slightly tired but ok update for the 23rd July 2020 for some FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@asphodel !!             
@mac ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!  

Great work from our stoners and supporters today!!  Positive efforts from everyone!!  
Welcome to a new member @Shenry12. if anyone can tag our new member please do!!    See you all tomorrow I hope


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2020)

And here goes for a later than planned update for the FAH Pie for the 24th July 2020....













And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@asphodel !!              
@Bart ??!!        
@FishHead69 !!  
@mac ??!!       
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@toastem2004  !!       
@Transpire ??!!       

Great work everyone    Free-DC doing it's usual and misbehaving but hopefully tomorrow, I'll have some more realistic figures for the day    Thank you all for the contributions and I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

Well here goes for a quick update with 25th July 2020 FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one for today, but there's always tomorrow 

Great work everyone    Looks like Free-DC got most of it right as well today    I'll hopefully see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

And now for a quick update with the FAH Pie for the 26th July 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@timmaaight ??!!  
@ZakkWylde !!                  

Congrats to our two stoners of the day!!     Great work there guys!!  Not too bad an update from Free-DC, if I'm missing anything please everyone just ping me a message or post it up    Hopefully see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2020)

Well guys, what a day!!  Here comes some stats for the 27th July 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@Olaf ??!!         
@ShaunLin ??!!  
@ZakkWylde !!  

Well done everyone for the support and great day!!    Congrats to our stoners as well!!    What great milestones    Hopefully, we'll see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2020)

Well guys since I'm stuck in a massively exciting meeting, here's some FAH Pie for the 28th July 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@asphodel !!                 
@JasonBottin ??!!  
@Olaf ??!!  
@ShaunLin ??!!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Awesome work everyone!!    What a great day for TPU's FAH members!!    Very well done for our stoners for the day!! 
As for everyone contributing thank you to all of you, TPU wouldn't be able to do be where they are without each and everyone of you  

I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2020)

Well guys another slightly later than planned update, but here we go    Stats for FAH Pie for the 29th July 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no one today but I have a feeling these totals are amazing for two days worth of crunching!!    Amazing effort everyone!!  Hopefully tomorrow the update will sort itself out for the day rather than two of three like it has been  

Massive thanks for all the support to everyone    I hope to see you all for tomorrows update  D


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

Well here goes guys for a quick FAH Pie update, for the 30th July 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@asphodel !!              
@JasonBottin ??!!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Congrats to our stoners today, but I think that the stats are some what off sadly today..  I hope tomorrow it will have sorted itself out a little more...

Massive congrats to everyone who's contributing and supporting this amazing team    Great work everyone!!    Please do keep up the hard work and support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

Well guys, here we go, FAH Pie for the 31st July 2020....









Now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@BlackSun59 !!               
@phill 

Congrats to our stoner today!!   @BlackSun59 we hope to see you again soon for your next milestone!!     Great work man, please keep it up!!
As for everyone else, another strong day as always, great work, @XZero450 holding a very commanding lead there over @mstenholm ....    Amazing efforts everyone, thank you for supporting this amazing team as well as you all do, we wouldn't be were we are without you all


----------



## BlackSun59 (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh, I'm not goin' anywhere else soon


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2020)

Well here goes for some FAH Pie for the 1st August 2020...  How's everyone doing?!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Star_Hunter !!         
@XZero450 !!  
@ZakkWylde !!  

What an amazing day for milestones and stoners!!    Most awesome wokr everyone, even more so @XZero450 !!  What a milestone that is!!  Many congrats for that one!!  

With regards to the daily numbers it seems like Free-DC seems a bit behind that numbers with updating them but still, amazing work everyone !!     Hopefully, we'll see everyone tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2020)

Well here goes for an FAH Pie update for the 2nd August 2020....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@mac ??!!       
@toastem2004  !!      
@ZadarRadar ??!!       

Congrats to our four stoners today, great work to you all!!    We're hoping to see you all again soon  
Great work as always from everyone today, the numbers are showing I think for not quite two days but still very impressive as always   Why I love TPU


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

Here goes guys, for an quick update for the FAH Pie for the 3rd August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!         
@FishHead69 !!  

Well done to our two stoners today!!  Great work to you both!!     We'll hopefully see you both again soon!!  

The rest of the team have been as amazing as always, some great scores today and I'm sure without doubt more to come soon    Thank you everyone for your contributions as always!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

Well here we go for an update for teh 4th August 2020 for the FAH Pie update...









And now for the milestones and stoners of  the day....




@altcapwn !!         
@Anonymous ??!!  

Great work from our two stoners today, great results hitting their next targets   
Another great day as always from everyone contributing to our amazing team   Looking forward to another day like it tomorrow    Awesome work everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2020)

Here we go for some FAH Pie updates for the 5th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@Bart ??!!           
@Basard !! 
@dark2099 !!  

What a great day for our three stoners today!!    Had some great results for today, so well done team    Outstanding results as always everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2020)

Well guys and gals, here's some FAH Stats for the 6th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@BlackSun59 !!   
@Lucas ??!!  
@newtekie1 !!  
@ThePutzer ??!!  
@ZakkWylde !!  

Great work from our 5 stoners today    Amazing effort everyone, please do keep it up!!

Great work from everyone who has contributed today, the stats are a little out for some reason but it seems that @XZero450 and @newtekie1 are just dominating the leader boards!!   Well done to you, both sir's!!  
I hope to see you all agian tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

Well here goes for a rather later than planned FAH Pie update!   Stats for the 7th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@asphodel !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Lucas ??!!         
@mac ??!!        
@newtekie1 !!  
@Star_Hunter !!  
@ThePutzer ??!!        
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!        

Some amazing stoners and milestones today    Massive congrats to all the stoners today!!  @newtekie1 being the 4th highest member in our team, massive congrats!!  
Many thanks to everyone who is still contributing to our amazing team here at TPU    Hopefully I'll see you all tomorrow, same place??  Hopefully not the same time


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

Here we go for a slightly earlier update than normal.....    FAH stats for the 8th August 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@asphodel !!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@Lucas ??!!        
@mac ??!!       
@newtekie1 !!  
@Star_Hunter !!  
@ThePutzer ??!!        
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!       

Well that was a little strange...  All the stoners are the same today as yesterday, with the same milestones....  Strange Free-DC, very strange!!   Still, I believe the results are somewhat clearer than before so we'll just roll with it  

I hope everyone is doing well??  I thank you all for the support and contributions you've given this amazing team    Outstanding efforts guys and gals   And on that bomb shell, I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 9, 2020)

I got a slice of pie?   Hmm, so rare and so delicious.



phill said:


> View attachment 165112


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2020)

Here we go for the FAH Pie stats for the 9th August 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!         

Great work today from our @Captain_Skyhawk!!     We hope to see you again soon and hopefully you'll be able to register to the forum!! 

As always from everyone who has contributed to the team, thank you for your continued support!!  It's always amazing to see how far we go to support this amazing team


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2020)

Well guys, now for the FAH Pie update for the 10th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@Anonymous ??!!         
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  
@XZero450 !!  

Congrats to our stoners today and a massive congrats to our @XZero450 who has passed an amazing milestone!!  Well done man!!   

As always many thanks to all of our stoners who have contributed today, can't thank you enough   Hopefully, I'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

Before I do too much work, I thought I'd do the FAH Pie stats updates for the 11th August 2020!!  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!                 
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  
@mstenholm !!  

Congrats to our number 1 contributor @mstenholm for hitting his next milestone and congrats to @Arjai and @Captain_Skyhawk as well for hitting theirs!!   

Many thanks as always to EVERYONE who is contributing to our team as always, we couldn't do it without you!!    I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow again for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2020)

Well here goes for the 12th August for some FAH pie....  Who was the hungriest??





*

*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





Something tells me I've done these before.... 
Ah yes, of course, yesterday!!    Well I won't tag any of them again since the scores not updated itself quiet how you'd expect it to...

Amazing effort everyone, it's been another amazing day, massive congrats to all    I hope to see you all again tomorrow    Same place??.....


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

Whilst I am fairly awake still, I best update the FAH Pie with todays results for the 13th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@BlackSun59 !!          
@mac ??!!  

Great work from our two stoners today and we hope to see you both back here again real soon!!  

As always for everyone who has contributed today, it's been amazing!!  Some very very nice scores today and 21 members who have contributed today we as well!!     Great work by all, thank you everyone for the contributions as always!!     I'm looking forward to seeing you all back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2020)

A very quick and slightly bodged together FAH Pie update for the 14th August 2020....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always is tomorrow  

Apologies guys and gals I've had to move the data stats about as Free-DC not quite caught up with itself yet and it seems we are nearly getting two days behind for the data, which is needless to say, rather frustrating!!
I'll do my best to make some sense of it all  

Great work and support as always from Team TPU, so I can't thank you all enough     I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2020)

A very quick and slightly bodged together FAH Pie update for the 14th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@David ??!!       
@toastem2004 !!  
@ZakkWylde !!  

Congrats to our few stoners today!!    It seems that because of the lack of updates, we still have two members who are possibly nearly towards their next Milestone than anything else!!    Great work to everyone passing a milestone or just contributing to our small but amazing team    Go Team TPU!!  

See you tomorrow for hopefully a better update....


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2020)

Well later than I'd like but there we go...  Here's the stats for the 16th August 2020 for FAH Pie.....









And the milestones and stoners for the day....




@David ??!!         

Congrats to our stoner of the day, David!!    We hope to see you again soon and hope you enjoy your stay   
Everyone else who has contributed today, thank you all so much for the support as always    I hope to see you all again tomorrow when I update the stats     Hopefully a little earlier though...    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, so much for earlier than yesterday...  It seems I can't tell the time!!   I will blame that on Sophia...  She teething again and didn't want to settle at all..  Still not to worry...  Now, what was I meant to be doing? Ah, yes...

Stats for the 17th August 2020 for FAH Pie!!    (I knew I remember at some point....)









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@mac ??!!         
@Star_Hunter !!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!! 

Congrats to our stoners of the day!!    Well done to @Star_Hunter for hitting 200m points !!    Great work and milestone to hit!!   Hopefully the sun might be out a little more and I can get there myself a little quicker  

As always everyone, massive thanks for the continued support to team TPU!!  Can't thank you all enough    Hopefully, I might get chance to do this a lot sooner than today!   Take care everyone    I hope to see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

Here we go for a slightly earlier update than yesterday I think, but not by much !! :Laugh:  FAH Stats for the 18th August 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the 18th August 2020....





I think somewhere I've seen these names before....  Well, whatdoyaknow   It's the same as yesterday.....  So I will miss out tagging the same people if it's all the same to everyone!! 

Another good day though everyone, great contributions and I hopefully look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow    Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

Wow this is a little earlier than expected    Stats for the FAH Pie for the 19th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@BlackSun59 !!             
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!  
@mac ??!!  
@XZero450 !! 

What a day for stoners!!  Wow @XZero450 !!  Truly amazing milestone there sir!!    Massive congrats for hitting that one!!  Great work from the other three stoners as well, brilliant work   
Well as I'm early, I'll get on with the other updates while I have two minutes spare!!   See you all tomorrow??


----------



## BlackSun59 (Aug 20, 2020)

Ah! Placed 13th!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2020)

Well here goes for some FAH Pie for the 20th August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Still with the way Free-DC is at the moment, it's not updating properly so we have the exact same stoners as we did have yesterday....  Ummm...  Hopefully soon it'll sort itself out...

Great work as always everyone who's been contributing so far..  I hope to see you all again tomorrow    Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

Here's a quick update for the FAH Pie for the 21st August 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@Basard !!               
@phill !!  
@The Foldinator !!  

Great work to all of our stoners for the day!!    Some great milestones today everyone!!   @Basard and @The Foldinator have passed their next milsetones for hitting their next milestones!!  Great work and awesome effort to all of our stoners today   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??   I hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

Well here goes nothing then...  And quite a bit earlier than normal...   FAH Pie for the 22nd August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow   

As for the results for the day, excellent work to everyone    Some rather close results from the top 3 and then the next 4 members as well, very great work guys!!    It's amazing how all you guys manage to do what you do all the time, respect                

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow again    Take care and stay safe


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2020)

Well since I'm back to work now, it seems only sensible to actually do pie whilst I'm there     So here goes for a quick update for the FAH Pie for the 23rd August 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!         
@David ??!!        
@mac ??!!        
@The Foldinator !!  
@toastem2004  !!  
@ZadarRadar ??!!        

Great work to our stoners today!!    Well done to you all !!  
Great work as always from our team here at TPU for FAH    I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2020)

Well here goes for a quick update before I finish work today...  FAH Pie stats for the 24th August 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@altcapwn !!        
@mac ??!!  
@ZakkWylde !!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today!!    Keep it going guys, brilliant efforts from everyone as always!!   I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2020)

Well everyone here's some stats for the FAH Pie for the 25th August 2020....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@BlackSun59 !!        

Well done to our stoner @BlackSun59 today for hitting their next milestone!!   
Great work from everyone as always, I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok    I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Massive apologies guys and gals for the delay with the stats for the last few days, I've been a little busy with a few things and only just now got myself kind of sorted to get the stats ready...  I'll update as much as I possibly can now 

So, here we go for the 26th August 2020 for the FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly there's no one here today, but then hopefully tomorrow there will be!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and alright??  Another great day as always from our team, so I have no reason or worry whatsoever    Amazing efforts everyone, massive support we have here as always    Right, lets get to the next one....


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Sadly for the 27th August Free-DC hasn't supplied any FAH data and I don't have enough data from Extreme Systems link that will do what I'd like for our team report, so I'm sadly going to miss the 27th August out altogether.

On to the next day!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Now here's some data for the 28th August 2020 for FAH Pie....









And sadly we have no milestones or stoners for today as the data has been incomplete...  Hopefully tomorrow Free-D will be able to update and provide us with some much needed info   

I already know everyone here will be great, so I'm just grateful to be your hand Captain with how just get on with things!!   Amazing work as always everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

With the Free-DC stats still not updating at all for FAH Pie, I've hopefully cobbled together something from Extreme Forums stats that I also collect data from!    Heres hope this works.....









I'm not sure about the milestones today but if anyone has passed any, please do let us know below and post up some pics if you'd like!!   

Great work everyone, it's a shame that Free-DC isn't working (according to the info, it's not updated since 

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Wed Aug 26, 13:24:09 2020 BST
Data Updated : Wed Aug 26, 13:24:09 2020 BST

So not sure what is going on there....

Still, great work and support from everyone as always    I'll hopefully see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2020)

Here's a very early update for the FAH Pie for the 30th August 2020!!

*





*

And our milestones and stoners for the last few days....





@Anonymous ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@ShaunLin ??!!        
@ThePutzer ??!!        
@toastem2004 !!  
@ZakkWylde !!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!        

Well that was a few caught up days I can see!!    Well done to all our members hitting their milestones and massive thanks to everyone contributing to our small but amazing team!!    Thank you everyone for the support you give us!!  

I think I'll leave this here and carry on with the other updates


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2020)

A very quick update before I leave work for the day...  FAH Stats for the 31st August 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@Basard !!             
@mac ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today, will hopefully see you both again very soon!!   
Great work from everyone as always guys!!    Please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2020)

Here we go with some normal hours, normal FAH Pie for the 1st September 2020....  Where the heck has the time gone??!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Basard !!                 
@mac ??!!  

Great work to our two stoners today!!    Congrats to you both and we hope to see you again soon!!  
Another spot on day, which I'm sure these stats aren't quite 100% true!! lol  Still amazing efforts and thank you so much for all the support for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2020)

Well here goes for the daily update..  Was too busy at work, so will do it now    2nd September 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@XZero450 !!     
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Amazing work from @XZero450 for hitting that mega milestone!!  Wow man how long has it taken for you to get there?!?!?!?  Outstanding efforts and amazing contribution as always!!  Great work from our other stoner today, sadly I've no forum tag, so you know the drill  

Great work and contribution by everyone, amazing thank you!!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

Right guys, here we go, got a bit distracted with talking to friends and such over WhatsApp..  Bad Phill!!   Here's ya stats ya filthy aminals for the 3rd September 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@BlueBaron_ ??!!          

Great work from our stoner today!!  Congrats!!    We hope to see you again soon !!

Awesome work from everyone else as always!!   Such a great team it's unreal    Take care all and hopefully I'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

Right well, here we goes for the FAH Pie for the 4th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow !!  

Great work everyone contributing today!!  It's gone really well today as always  Hopefully we'll have another amazing day like today, tomorrow    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

Here we go everyone for an update for the 5th September 2020 for the FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Great work everyone!!  Your doing team TPU a massive and brilliant service!!!!  Outstanding effort from everyone!!   Thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2020)

Right guys, here goes for a quick update before I leave work to go home   FAH Pie for the 6th September 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@jlewis02 !!       
@Lucas ??!!  
@timmaaight ??!!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today    Lovely milestones all round      We hope to see you all again soon!!  

Great efforts as always from everyone contributing today as always!!  Thank you guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2020)

I think it's about time we had an update for FAH Pie for the 7th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@Arjai !!             

Great work to our @Arjai for hitting his next milestone!!    Well done mate, congrats!!    We hope to see you again soon for the next one 

As for everyone else as always, amazing support and contributions as always   Can't thank you all for what you are doing!!    I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 8, 2020)

it's a wonderful day for pie


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2020)

Well as it's early, I thought I'd get the FAH Pie out of the way...  Stats for the 8th September 2020!!









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....





@Danoxman ??!!       
@The Foldinator !!  
@toastem2004 !!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today and congrats to everyone hitting their next milestones!    We hope to see you here again soon!!
As always a great day of support from TPU members, such an amazing team!!    I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2020)

And here we go very quickly for the FAH Pie for the 9th September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@Anonymous ??!!             
@Danoxman ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today and many congrats Free-DC for actually doing a proper days worth of updates!!   Thank you everyone for your continued support, can't doing this on our owns...

Take care everyone, hopefully see you back here tomorrow


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 11, 2020)

phill said:


> And here we go very quickly for the FAH Pie for the 9th September 2020...
> @Danoxman ??!!


@phill, Danoxman is @Noxman


----------



## Noxman (Sep 11, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> @phill, Danoxman is @Noxman



That is true.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2020)

Later than planned but back from picking up my little lady, here's some stats from the 10th September 2020 for some FAH Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners.....




@altcapwn !!         
@Noxman !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Great work to our stoners today and welcome to the crazy house and team, @Noxman !!     Great work from our members contributing today as always, I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2020)

Here goes for an update for FAH Pie for the 11st September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners....





As I think the stats are not quite as up to date as I'd hoped, I'll ignore the tags for this post, they are the same as the last 

So glad to see everyone contributing to the team still and as much as they do..  Thank you so much!!    I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

Here we go everyone for a very quick update for the FAH Pie for the 12th September 2020..









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Noxman !!          
@theoneandonlymrk !!  
@ThePutzer ??!!  
@XZero450 !!  

Wow what a day for stoners!!    Some massive milestones for today and wow....  Just amazed and impressed!!    We really do have an amazing team....  Unreal everyone, great work and support as always!!  Take care all, I hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

Well here we go for a sensible update time for the FAH Pie for the 13th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





As it seems Free-DC is doing it's not quite updating the stats correctly thing, I think we'll avoid tagging people again for the 2nd time!!    Massive congrats tho to anyone today having hit their next milestone!!

Massive thank you's to everyone who is contributing to our amazing team!!    Thank you all so much!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

Well everyone, the stats for the FAH Pie for the 15th September seems to have had one of those days as its only updated itself a day ago..

I'll hope that tomorrow it gives me some better results..  I thought they where upgrading the servers on the site a little while ago??  I wonder if the upgrade helped at all...

Still, apologies all, hopefully tomorrow, it'll be sorted out   I hope to see you then and there (well, back here I mean!! lol)...


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

Here we go guys for a bit of an update with FAH Pie for the 15th September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Concerned_Citizen ??!!         
@Noxman !!  

Great work from our two stoners today and as for the rest of the team contributions are looking great!!    Great work everyone!!     If only Free-DC was as good as we are!!     Take care everyone and I'll hopefully see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

Well here goes for the 16th September 2020 for the FAH update...  Apologies guys, was knackered last night so what better time to do it than at work!!










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...




@Anonymous ??!!          
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!         
@JasonBottin ??!!  

Great work from our stoners for the day for hitting their milestones!!    Hopefully we'll see you again soon!!

Great work to everyone else who's contributed today, been a great day!!    Hopefully see you again for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

And now here's for the 17th September 2020 for FAH Pie...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Concerned_Citizen ??!!         
@ZadarRadar ??!!  

Congrats to our stoners for their new milestones and here's hoping we see them back again soon!!  

Thank you to everyone else who contributed today!!    TPU at its best!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

Well after Free-DC updated with todays results, here they are for the 18th September 2020 for FAH Pie....





*

*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Concerned_Citizen ??!!        
@mac ??!!  
@phill !!  
@toastem2004 !!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Great work to all of our 4 stoners today!!   So pleased to see so many hitting their next milestone!!!! As for everyone else contributing, what another brilliant day indeed!!   Thank you all!!    We'll hopefully meet back here tomorrow at some point for another update ??


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

Well guys here's some stats for the 19th September 2020 for FAH Pie...  







And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




@Concerned_Citizen??!!         
@mac ??!!  

Great work to our two stoners today!!    Great effort there!!    I don't think that the stats had quite updated for a full day, so I'm guessing these are like half time points!!   

Amazing contributions from everyone who managed a work unit today, thank you so much for your support!!    It seems that @XZero450 is taking the lead with a massive 2 million point advance on @mstenholm, very impressive man!!  

I look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow for another update    Until then


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 20, 2020)

@XZero450 beats me by way more than 2M on a daily basis. I have to limit my electricity consumption until I need the heating.


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> @XZero450 beats me by way more than 2M on a daily basis. I have to limit my electricity consumption until I need the heating.


Is it still very hot in Denmark @mstenholm or is it beginning to cool down a bit??


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 21, 2020)

phill said:


> Is it still very hot in Denmark @mstenholm or is it beginning to cool down a bit??


It’s not hot - 10 degree C at night and 20 during the day. In a matter of a few weeks I need to ramp up with a GPU or two.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2020)

I love the coolness of the autumn / winter but there's not much sun...  And I think I've used up my electric quota for the year with what I've done this past month!


----------



## XZero450 (Sep 22, 2020)

phill said:


> .....
> Amazing contributions from everyone who managed a work unit today, thank you so much for your support!!   It seems that @XZero450 is taking the lead with a massive 2 million point advance on @mstenholm, very impressive man!!
> ....





mstenholm said:


> @XZero450 beats me by way more than 2M on a daily basis. I have to limit my electricity consumption until I need the heating.


@mstenholm gave me a number to hit and I managed to get there.


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> @mstenholm gave me a number to hit and I managed to get there.


What do you fold with @XZero450 ?


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2020)

Well guys, here's the FAH Pie update for the 21st September 2020....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    I hope the stats update correctly by then as well!! 

Amazing work everyone, thank you all for all of the contributions and effort put in    I hope to see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

Well here we go everyone for an update with FAH Pie for the 22nd September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@BlackSun59 !!             
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!  
@The Foldinator !!  
@XZero450 !!  

Great work to all of our stoners today and what a milestone for @XZero450 !!  Well done man!!     We hope to see you again soon!!  
Great work everyone, hopefully we'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

Well guys after a crazy busy day at work, here goes for a FAH Pie update for the 23rd September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Concerned_Citizen ??!!           
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@Jstn7477 !!  
@wukunlinc ??!!  

Another amazing day everyone, congrats to our stoners and especially @Jstn7477 for that utterly crazy milestone!!  

A great day in general as always everyone, it's a shame Free-DC can't sort its life out and report the daily points better than it does currently ......  Ah well   Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

Well here we go for an update for FAH Pie for he 24th September 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Arjai !!                   
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  

Great work to our stoners for passing their next milestones!!     Great work there   
As always  I think Free-DC hasn't updated itself correctly so here's hoping it'll sort itself out tomorrow    Great work everyone    I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2020)

Bit of a later one but here's some FAH Pie for the 25th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Anonymous ??!!              
@Arjai !!  
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Great work to all our stoners for the day today!!    If your not yet on the milestones list, you will do!      All these points being awarded I can't imagine it'll be long before you get on the list!!  

Massive thanks for all the support everyone, look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

Well here goes for a later than planned update, but...  FAH Pie for the 26th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Anonymous ??!!          
@Concerned_Citizen ??!!  
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@mac ??!!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@Vivi_Ormitier ??!!  

Massive congrats to all of our stoners today!!    Sadly I think Free-DC stats for FAH are all over the place as they've no updated correctly in a while...  Ugh...  Still onward we go   

Great support as always, massive contributions as well coming in to our team with @XZero450 absolutely killing the top score there     Congrats man!!    Maybe tomorrow we might have a more up to date set of stats   Stay safe and thank you for the massive contributions!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2020)

Well here we go guys and gals, FAH Pie for the 27th September 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@FinnyHiStick ??!!         
@mac ??!!  
@Sandagga ??!!  

Sadly there's a duplication from yesterday with the milestones and stoners but never mind    I hope everyone is well and ok??  Great work to everyone contributing   I hope as soon as Free-DC sorts itself out we'll be able to have a much better idea of what is going on with our stats  

Take it easy everyone!!    I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Now here's two days of updates, done very very fast    Little one decided not to sleep much yesterday so I wasn't going to try and update things at 2am lol!! 
Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 28th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Another great day for TPU    It's contribution is pretty darn decent I think for only a few members, I can't thank you all enough for keeping this up!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

And now for yesterdays update for the 29th September 2020 for FAH Pie...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





Sadly no one hitting any milestones, but 35 members contributing, I'd say that'll do just fine instead    Great work everyone!!    Some amazing contributions there as always!!     I take it everyone is getting a little too cool to not have FAH working away anymore??


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2020)

Well here goes nothing for some FAH Pie updates for the 30th September 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Concerned_Citizen ??!!           
@JCROSS ??!!  
@Macek710 ??!!  
@Sashleycatty !!  
@The Foldinator !!  
@wukunlinc ??!!   

Another great day for everyone passing by their milestones!!  It seems we have a new/old member joining back up with us @Sashleycatty, great to have you on board!!   

With everyone else giving us a massive amount of support, the team is not been this strong in a while, so thank you everyone!!     I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeaaa we are getting somewhere into the F@H 
so am waiting for some upgrades to Fold as strong as i used to do  will be continued... 

Thanks again *Phill *for the work you deliver in regards to ALL the DC charts /bows\ you are the man and i know its just now putting a few numbers there ...

Happy Folding Guys /Girls...........


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 2, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Yeaaa we are getting somewhere into the F@H
> so am waiting for some upgrades to Fold as strong as i used to do  will be continued...
> 
> Thanks again *Phill *for the work you deliver in regards to ALL the DC charts /bows\ you are the man and i know its just now putting a few numbers there ...
> ...


I read somewhere that a 3080 is good for 5M PPD if you need some inspiration


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

Well guys, a very late update once again...  After a long evening driving to get my eldest and then my youngest wanting to get up about 1230am, I finally have a bit of time to get a quick FAH Pie update in before bed !!    Here's the stats for the 1st October 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@altcapwn !!       
@mstenholm !!  
@Sashleycatty !!  
@sfrode ??!!  
@XZero450 !!  

Great work everyone for hitting their next milestones!!    Outstanding effort from you all!
Thank you to everyone contributing to our amazing team today!!  Always outstanding efforts from everyone doing so!!  Some of these numbers people are contributing to are incredible!!   
Hopefully I'll see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Yeaaa we are getting somewhere into the F@H
> so am waiting for some upgrades to Fold as strong as i used to do  will be continued...
> 
> Thanks again *Phill *for the work you deliver in regards to ALL the DC charts /bows\ you are the man and i know its just now putting a few numbers there ...
> ...


Thank you for the mention!!  It takes about an hour a day to get all the stats, get them sorted out and then to post them up on TPU    I just hope I'm doing a good job and to hear things like this, makes me think I'm doing alright!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

Well here we go for a slightly earlier and easier update today for the FAH Pie for 2nd October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!            
@BigBeastBrady ??!!  
@debs3759 !!  
@Sashleycatty !!  

What another great day everyone!!    Congrats to our stoners for the day and well done for hitting your milestones!!  
I'm not sure that Free-DC has updated quite correctly, but some very good scores there   
Thank you all for the contributions and I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

Apologies everyone, I didn't realise I'd not updated the FAH Pie section...  Well, here we go 

Sadly for the 3rd October 2020, there was no usable data for FAH  

Now on to the 4th October 2020....


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

And here we go for the 4th October 2020 for the FAH Pie results....










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Basard !!         
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@Gaelex ??!!  
@madness777 !!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycatty !!  
@weeekendgeek ??!!  

And wow what a day of stoners we had on the 4th!!
Amazing effort and work everyone!!    Outstanding work!!  Congrats to everyone hitting their next milestone!!  Also, awesome work for the rest of the team who might not have hit a milestone, but had made a contribution!!   Free-DC was a bit behind today, but hopefully sooner rather than later, it'll catch up with itself as well 

Right best get on with it and sort out the 5th Octobers 2020 results!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

And here we go for the 5th October 2020 for the FAH Pie results!! 







 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ TPU!!  
@Bart ??!!  
@BigBeastBready ??!!  
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@Gaelx ??!!  
@Kolorkill ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycatty !!  
@weeekendgeek ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Outstanding work today everyone!!    Wow!!

What a list!!   As always guys and gals, massive thank yo'us again, the contributions everyone is making is just showing to everyone what a small team can do!!    

Lovely work everyone!!  It's a shame that Free-DC is still behind a bit today...  Hopefully tomorrow....   Will hopefully see you there and then


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

Here we go for the 6th October 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Bart ??!!           
@kolorkil ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycatty ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

What a great day for our stoners today!!    Massive congrats for you all!!  A few new members as well, which is always great to see   

I think Free-DC is possibly a day or two behind with the days but I think we could definitely be at two days worth of points...  Amazing work everyone!!  Stay safe and I hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

Here goes guys and gals for an FAH Pie update for the 7th October 2020....





*

 

*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Gaelex ??!!         
@JasonBottin ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@Sashleycatty !!  
@TheFoldinator !!  
@toastem2004 !!  
@weeekendgeek ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@ZadarRadar ??!!  

Great work everyone!!    What a day for stoners!!  Congrats for all and too all our stoners for the day!  
Another great day as always from everyone, so proud and pleased!!    Massive thanks to everyone for so much support!!    I hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2020)

Well everyone, I'd love to bring som FAH Pie results to you for the 8th October 2020 but it seems that Free-DC has had other ideas...  Not sure what has happened over there but the last update the site had was on Wednesday.....  It's not really going to help Thursday's data if you ask me!! 

Still, hopefully tomorrow, we'll have something to report 

Stay awesome as always everyone, hopefully I'll see you tomorrow, with an update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2020)

Well everyone it seems that the FAH Pie stats Gods were smiling on me this morning when I saw the data show up, so here we go, 9th October 2020 stats....







 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@Gaelex ??!!  
@jellyrole !!  
@Kolorkil ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycatty !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Massive congrats to all of our stoners for the last day or so...!!  Outstanding efforts from everyone and what a group of amazing people to have in the team!!    I hope to see you all again soon!!   

Great work everyone, TPU is smokin' along!!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

Here we go everyone for an update for FAH Pie for the 10th October 2020.....







 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Anonymous ??!!          
@Arjai !!  
@captainskyhawk !!  
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@Gaelex ??!!  
@GoodGuru ??!!  
@Iraklis ??!!  
@jellyrole !!  
@kolorkill ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sandagga ??!!  
@Sashleycatty !!  
@toastem2004 !!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@XZero450 !!  

Wow there was a few milestones and stoners today!!    I think Free-DC needs to catch itself up after all that data today and hopefully they will do very soon.....

Amazing efforts from everyone and @XZero450 outstanding work there sir!!   Absolutely amazing!!  I'm guessing we'll see you again very soon??      Thank you everyone for such an amazing contribution and I hope it may long continue!!  

Until tomorrow everyone....    Stay safe


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

Well here we go for the 11th October 2020!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@Gaelex ??!!  
@jellyrole !!  
@kolorkil ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@sashleycatty !!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Many congrats to all of our stoners today, great efforts and support as always, some great milestones hit today everyone, congrats and well done!!  

Another amazing day with all the support as always, can't thank you all enough for the support you give TPU!!  Outstanding, thank you soo much!!     I hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2020)

Well here we go guys for a later than planned update for the FAH Pie for the 12th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Arjai !!                 
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@Gaelex ??!! 
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashlycatty !!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@wukunlinc ??!!  

Amazing efforts from all our stoners as always!!    Some great milestones here today!!  Congrats to you all!!

Another busy day for all of the members who contributed to the team    Many thanks and we couldn't do it without any of you!!  Hopefully, I'll see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Apologies everyone, was shattered yesterday and just went to bed instead of doing any of the updates...  Well here goes for yesterday and today's updates....  14th October 2020 for FAH Pie!!







 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Gaelex ??!!        
@madness777 !!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycatty !!  
@The Foldinator !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Amazing efforts everyone!!  Great work as always to our stoners for the day...    
Loads of members returning work units today, thank you all so much!!   

Now lets get todays numbers!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Here we go for some FAH Pie for the 14th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Arjai !!              
@FinnyHiStick ??!! 
@Gaelex ??!! 
@p1ngwe1 !! 
@Sashlycatty !! 
@weekendgeek !! 
@wukunlinc ??!! 

Amazing work everyone!!  I'm not sure that it's updated quite right but never mind   
Massive thanks as always and well done to everyone!!   

I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2020)

Well ladies and gents, here we go for some FAH Pie for the 15th October 2020....







 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Basard !!                   
@Gaelex ??!!  
@kolorkill ??!!  
@mac ??!!  
@newtekie1 !!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@XZero450 !!  

Amazing efforts everyone, what a bunch of amazing milestones!!  Outstanding work everyone!!     Massive congrats and 

Well what a day!!  TPU you are amazing!!  Massive thanks that you've contributed so much !!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

Well everyone, later seems to be the norm for me with these updates, so hopefully I'll be able to get them done sooner lol  I hope everyone is doing alright and well, but here's some updated stats for the 16th October 2020 for FAH Pie....







 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Folgore !!               
@Gaelex ??!!  
@Norton !!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work as always from our stoners today!!  Some massive milestones and some new members kicking off daily updates and milestones is a great thing to see!!  Congrats to everyone!!  
Massive congrats and thanks for anyone who has contributed today, can't be the team we are without everyone supporting us like you all do!  So thank you, massively!!  

Hopefully tomorrow, we'll see you all again


----------



## BlackSun59 (Oct 18, 2020)

For some reason, while I haven't changed a thing on my end, my points seem to be slowly dropping. A puzzle, to say the least.








						BlackSun59 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for BlackSun59. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



But never mind. I'm still in the game and that's what matters.
Thanks for all your work, Phil. Much appreciated.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun59 said:


> For some reason, while I haven't changed a thing on my end, my points seem to be slowly dropping. A puzzle, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they are running Windows 10 and you don't have automatic updates stopped, check to ensure they are all running. 
Found this out the hard way. I had both of my crunchers stop due to a damn update.


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

Here we go everyone for an update with FAH Pie for the 17th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!               
@Bart ??!!  
@Gaelex ??!! 
@Jacky_BEL ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !! 
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
@weekendgeek !! 
@wukunlinc ??!! 

Great work from everyone today as always, massive congrats to all the stoners of the day as well!!    Outstanding efforts and we hope to see you all again soon!!  

Another great day for FAH Pie for team TPU!!  Massive respect and thanks everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Well here we go for an update with FAH Pie for the 18th October 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....




@bart_skinner ??!!       
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@Gaelex ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL  ??!!  
@kolorkil ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@toastman2004 !! 
@weekendgeek !!  
@_BlueBaron_  ??!!  
Another amazing day for all the stoners contributing to team TPU today!!!!  Outstanding everyone, massive congrats and


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Well earlier than planned but never too early, here comes the stats for the 19th October 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Jacky_BEL ??!!       
@jellyrole !!  
@p1ngwe1 !! 
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work from our stoners today!!    Some great milestones there everyone, congrats and well done!!    Great jobs everyone  

Thank you so much to everyone else who has contributed to our amazing team     I have a feeling that the update was slighly earlier in the day as I think the stats are about half the points but, hopefully it'll get itself sorted out   

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

Well here we go for an update for FAH Pie for the 20th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@BlackSun59 !!               
@Folgore !!  
@Gaelex ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL ??!!   
@kolorkill ??!!  
@mstenholm !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Well done to everyone hitting past their milestones and progressing up the ladder!!     A MASSIVE mention to @mstenholm for the fact he's just passed 4,000,000,000 points for TPU!!  Outstanding my friend!!   

Massive thanks and congrats to everyone contributing today and again to @mstenholm for passing the massive 4,000,000,000 point milestone!!   
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2020)

@mstenholm


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

Here we go for some FAH Pie for the 21st October 2020....







 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Bart ??!!             
@Folgore !! 
@Gaelex ??!! 
@Jacky_BEL ??!! 
@kolorkill ??!! 
@mstenholm !! 
@p1ngwe1 !!   
@Sashleycat !!                   
@The Foldinator !!   
@weekendgeek !!  

What another amazing turn out for the stoners and their milestones today!!  Outstanding everyone, massive Congrats!!   

We hope to see you all back again soon!!    Massive thanks for the support and the contributions to the TPU team as always!!    We couldn't do it without each and everyone of you who contributes!     Until tomorrow.....


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2020)

Well everyone, here's an update of some FAH Pie for the 22nd October 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Cossey3 ??!!          
@Gaelex ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@XZero450 !!  

Massive congrats to everyone who has surpassed their next milestone!!    Massive well done to everyone today!!    Special shout out goes to @XZero450 for his 2,700,000,000 points milestone!!  Outstanding support there sir!!    Thank you so much!! 

Some great scores there everyone, we can't wait to see you all again soon    Hopefully see you tomorrow for another update as always


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Well here we go for a later than planned FAH Pie update for the 23rd October 2020....







 



And now here goes for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@mac ??!!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@Arjai !!  
@wukunlinc ??!!  
@kolorkil ??!!  

It seems that the stats for Free-DC have gone nuts again, me thinks there's a few days combined there in the stats and the milestones are all over the place and they only seem to show 15 members but I think there's a few more that should be there but checking the milestone list, our members above are on todays list, so I think we are good there    Well I hope so!!  laugh:

Still massive congrats to all of our stoners today and massive thanks to all the support we have had for team TPU today as well   Outstanding!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Well here we go for another FAH Pie update for the 24th October 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ZadarRadar ??!!           
@Folgore !!  
@Gaelex ??!! 
@Jacky_BEL ??!! 
@jellyrole !!             
@weekendgeek !! 
@p1ngwe1 !!  

Congrats to everyone who has surpassed their next milestones today!!    Outstanding work all of you!!   

Been another great day as always for TPU for the members contributing and the scores we have managed     Thank you to everyone for the contributions you all do!! 

We'll hopefully be seeing each other again tomorrow, for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2020)

Well and here we go for an update for FAH Pie for the 25th October 2020.....











And now here comes the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Jacky_BEL !!       
@Sashleycat !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Another brilliant day for team TPU    Some massive milestones there today and what can I say, awesome work!! 

Right, time to get on to the next thread and I hope to see you all again tomorrow    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

Well everyone, I'd love to have some stats for FAH Pie for the 26th October 2020, but it seems Free-DC had other ideas and I'd missed the data for the day as I'd been busy all day  

I'm pretty sure that tomorrow Free-DC will have it sorted out and we can have an update then   I hope to see you then    Apologies everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

Well everyone, here's an earlier than usual update for the FAH Pie for the 27th October 2020....







 



And now for todays Milestones and stoners......





@Arjai !!         
@Gaelex ??!!  
@Iraklis ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@kolorkill ??!!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Some great work there from our stoners hitting some massive milestones today!!    Congrats to each and everyone of you and well done!!    We all hope to see you again soon on the stoners list!!  

As for everyone else, great work and a massive amount of support as always for our amazing TPU team    Massive thank yous for the continued support as always and we all hopefully will catch up again tomorrow for another update    Until then.....


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2020)

Well here we go for another FAH Pie update for the 28th October 2020....







 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Arjai !!       
@asphodel !!                
@Gaelex ??!! 
@Iraklis ??!! 
@Jacky_BEL  !! 
@JasonBottin  ??!!  
@kolorkill  ??!! 
@Sashleycat  !! 
@Vivi_Ornitier  ??!!  

As always for our stoners massive congrats for all the effort and work you are putting in!!  Congrats also for reaching your next milestone and the progress!!   
The support today has been amazing as always, even with Free-DC not updating properly, we can tell just how everyone is doing..  Massive respect for you all!!   

Well best progress on to the next update    We'll hopefully bump into each other tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

Well here goes for the FAH Pie update for the 29th October 2020...







 



And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Jacky_BEL !!                   
@jellyrole !!  
@Jstn7477 !!  
@kolorkil ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@The Foldinator !!  
@toastem2004 !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@XZero450 !!  
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

Wow that's a lot of milestones and stoners for one day!!   I believe that Free-DC only displays 15 stoners in that list, so if there are more and your name should be there but isn't please tag yourself and let me know!!  At nearly 130am, my brain isn't working well enough to deal with all this!!    But, absolutely outstanding efforts from everyone hitting their next milestone and a massive mention to @XZero450 and @Jstn7477 as their milestones are out of this world!!    Respect to both of you, really!! 

So, I don't think I need to say anything more than that for today, if I did I'd probably ruin the moment!   So I'll get my coat, but thank you everyone for the contributions to team TPU....  Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

Here we go for a FAH Pie update for the 30th October 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@carlramsey ??!!         
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Flanker  !!  

Great work everyone and congrats to everyone who has managed to hit their next milestone!!      I believe we might have a new member, @carlramsey ??!!  not sure if anyone know's who they might be or if they have a forum name, but please do feel free to tag them!!   

I think the stats are a little more up to date today, so thank heavens for that!!   Hopefully they'll stay like it for a few days....

Well time I must move on and so, hopefully we'll see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2020)

Well here we go for a FAH Pie update for the 31st October 2020....







 



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Basard !!     
@carlramsey ??!!  

I think that's all of the stoners for today!!  The stats are a little messed up and some of the members on the list have been on the list for a few days with the same numbers    If I have missed anyone I do apologise!!   

Great work from our two stoners today, we do hope to see you again soon!!   

A great day of support as always and I can't wait to see you all again in the update tomorrow    Until then....


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Well here we go for some late but eventual, FAH Pie for the 1st November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@carlramsey ??!!       
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@kolorkill ??!!  
@mac ??!!  
@nullpozzz ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Amazing work from all of our stoners today!!    Great work from everyone to be honest!!    If anyone knows any of the unknown forum members actual log in's, feel free to tag them for me for next time    My little notepad file will need updating!!   

Amazing effort as always from everyone, we have certainly a massive support base and welcome to another new member, @Shenry12    We hope we'll hear from you soon!! 

Well on to another update, so I'd best get going... ....    Hopefully, we'll bounce into each other again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

And here we go for the update to the 2nd November 2020 for the FAH Pie....







 



And now for our milestones and stoners update for the day.....





@Arjai !!  
@carlramsey ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@jellyrole !!  
@Shenry12 ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Another amazing day as always    Well done everyone!!   
The stats have been a little better these last two days which is great, makes life a little easier for me as its not duplicating all the names and milestones for two weeks running....  (exaggeration but you hopefully get what I mean  )  

Massive thanks as alwasy for everyone's support to our amazing team, little or massive contributions, we'll be pleased to have you on our team  

Well on to the next update as I'm two days behind on them all...  Everyone take care and I'll hopefully see you in the morning!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Well her we are again, stats for the 3rd November 2020 for the FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@briar7 ??!!               
@carlramsey ??!!  
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@kolorkill ??!!  
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@Sashleycat !!   
@The Foldinator !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Wow everyone, you're keeping me busy aren't you?!   Great work as always to all the stoners who have managed to pass their next milestone!!    Great effort and support to the team, massive congrats and 

Massive support as it seems to be the new norm with so many people contributing to this amazing team, wow!!  Thank you all so much for the support!!    We certainly can't do it without you!!  Well everyone, until tomorrow, I think I've done enough damage here for the moment!!     Hopefully see you then


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

Why hello everyone again, here's some FAH Pie for the 4th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@briar7 ??!!            
@carlramsey ??!! 
@FinnyHiStick ??!!  
@Gaelex ??!!     
@Jacky_BEL !! 
@p1ngwe1 !! 
@Sashleycat !! 
@The Foldinator !!  
@weekendgeek !! 
@XZero450 !!  

Wow these stoners are busy days!!    Well done everyone for not only supporting the team and hitting your next target but damn, you lot do it in style!!    Massive congrats and well done's to everyone.
Also well done to everyone who contributed to the team today and helped up climb up the FAH Rankings!!    If I have accidently missed anyone out, please do let me know and tag them in for me please?  

Outstandin     Hopefully, we'll see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

Well lookie here, Phill has his act together and is doing Pie during the day!! :lol:  Here we go for the FAH Pie 5th November 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day





@carlramsey ??!!  
@Gaelex ??!!    
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@kolorkill ??!!  
@newtekie1 !!                          
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@XZero450 !!   
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!  

What an amazing day guys, fantastic work!!    Massive respect and thanks goes out to our stoners for today!!    If I've missed anyone, please let me know!! 

As always such an amazing effort from team TPU, can't thank you all enough for the support each and every day you contribute to the team!!     Hopefully I'll see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2020)

Well later than I had hoped and possibly planned, but nevertheless, here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 6th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Iraklis ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!            
@kolorkill ??!!         
@mac ??!!       
@newtekie1 !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!            

Well what another outstanding set of stoners we have here today    Amazing effort everyone, very well done indeed!!    Also @newtekie1 hitting past the 2,000,000,000 marker as well, that's massively impressive!!     Keep going there bud!!  

The team is as always doing massively well and what a team we have here    Now onwards I go to the other updates, I hope to see you back here tomorrow at some point for another update as always    Take care everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

And here we are for another update for FAH Pie for the 7th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Arjai !!                
@Jacky_BEL !! 
@Sashleycat !!  
@The Foldinator  !!  

What a day for our stoners!!    Massive congrats and well done's from the team!!   

FAH is always super busy for us since COVID and today is no exception !!! Rock on indeed everyone!!   Hopefully you'll be here again tomorrow for another update    Be safe and stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2020)

Well apologies for not doing the updates yesterday, I had a case of Windows XP to deal with!!

Anyways, onwards to the stats for the 8th November 2020 for FAH Pie!!.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Arjai !!                        
@FinnyHiStick ??!!   
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@The Foldinator !!  

What another awesome day here for team TPU!!  Amazing efforts from all our stoners today, massive congrats to everyone of you!!    Can't wait to see you all back again for another round of stoners for you all   

Massive thanks and respect for the contributions for everyone today, we can do this alone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2020)

And here's an update from the 9th November 2020 for the FAH Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for today.....





As the stats are a little messed about today, I'll just tag the members who have managed a milestone today, as there's some duplicates from yesterdau sadly   But here we go....

@agent00skid !!  
@Gaelex ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Star_Hunter !!  
@toastem2004 !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Wow, we had an even busier and better day today than yesterday for our stoners!!     Outstanding efforts, to all members of TPU today!!  Really is not able to get much better than this!!     Very proud team captain right here everyone!!  

Hopefully with all that in mind, we'll be catching up again soon I hope!!    Great work everyone, hopefully we'll see you all again real soon.... !!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Well here goes nothing, an earlier than usual update for FAH Pie for the 10th November 2020....









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....





Well as expected its the same as yesterday so....

@agent00skid !! 
@Gaelex ??!! 
@Jacky_BEL !! 
@Star_Hunter !! 
@toastem2004 !! 
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!! 
@weekendgeek !! 

I'll cheat a little and do a copy and paste!!   

Great work everyone, really is it amazing!!  How much effort everyone puts in to this team is amazing!!  I hope if anything is found that TPU is part of the find!!    
Awesome efforts everyone, really!!  Proud team captain right here!!                    

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2020)

Well everyone, here goes nothing!!    FAH Pie for the 11th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Lucas ??!!        
@XZero450 !!   
@ZadarRadar ??!!       
@_BlueBaron_ ??!!     

Another amazing day everyone, such a great result and contribution and I don't think that's all of it either!!   
Amazing milestone for @XZero450 , well done to you sir!!    That must have taken a long time to hit!!  

Hopefully we'll all catch up again tomorrow for another update     Great work everyone, really great work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

Here we go for an update on FAH Pie for the 12th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@mac ??!!         
@mstenholm !!!!  
@The Foldinator !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

What a great day for our stoners and wow what a day for @mstenholm !!  4,100,000,000 points marker!!  Our highest team contributor has pushed even further and got a few chasing him I'm sure!!    Congrats mate, it's a massive milestone to reach!! 
As always the rest of the team are contributing like crazy and I can't thank them enough for pushing forward every single day...  Thank you everyone!!   

Now my time to go and update todays post and then move on to the rest...      Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

And here we go again for some FAH Pie for the 13th November 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....




@Iraklis ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!! 

Another amazing day, such a great contribution as always everyone and as for our stoners as well, massive congrats to you three as well!!     Really great work as always   
We hope to have seen you back here again today for the update and hope we'll see you again tomorrow for another update!!    Keep on crunching everyone, you amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

And here we go for a FAH Pie update for the 14th November 2020!!









And here we go for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Jacky_BEL !!            
@jlewis02 !!  
@kolorkil ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today!!    A great job as always from everyone contributing to TPU!!      We can't do it without you!! 

Before COVID kicked off, we where sitting about the top 20 mark of teams for FAH, yesterday we moved up from 46th to 45th place!  Goes to show how many people could have been doing this sort of thing before hand but has picked it up because of COVID...  Here's hoping after things have calmed down etc., hopefully they'll carry on contributing and helping with FAH  

If anyone wishes to see anything else in these updates please do just let me know  Always open to suggestions and questions, if I can help, I will!!    Hopefully we'll see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

Well here comes an update of awesome, the FAH Pie for the 15th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Arjai !!       
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work to our two stoners!!    Well done indeed!  Another crackin' day for TPU with FAH for sure!!    Great work from everyone who has contributed today, amazing work thank you all!!   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

Well guys, here we go again for another FAH Pie update for the 16th November 2020....









And now here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Jacky_BEL !!               
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Well done to our two stoners for the day and congrats to them for hitting their next milestones as well     The team is doing so awesome as always so I'm not sure how many times I can say that over and over but it's true!!   

An awesome day and an awesome team.   Well there we go, said it    Hope to catch you all again tomorrow for another update, stay safe and well everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

Well here we go for another FAH update for the 17th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Gaelex ??!!        
@weekendgeek !!  
@XZero450 !!  

Well very many congrats with the stoners today!!  Great work and effort as always!!   @XZero450 you are flying along and up the milestones!!    Massive respect and congrats to you sir!! 

A great days contributions from everyone as always, so much love for this team!!!!  Please keep up the amazing level of support and awesomeness everyone has !!    Hopefully we'll see each other again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

Well guys, here's a hopefully fast catch up before I have a 4 hour drive to go and pick up my little princess...  So stats for the 18th November 2020 for FAH Pie!!













And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@BlackSun59 !!        
@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@Folgore !!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!        
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@Sashleycat !!        
@ThePutzer ??!!       
@The Foldinator !!        
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!        

Apologies guys for the crappy update, I just wanted to get it up and online as I'm a day behind and I just wanted you all to be up to date!!   

Amazing efforts and work as always guys, thank you so much!!   Next one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

And now for the 19th November 2020 for FAH Pie!!!!










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day!!





@Bart ??!!        

I think that's it for the extras as they seem to have carried over from yesterday!!  If not please tag everyone away!! 

Best get a move on, next update coming up!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2020)

Here we go again guys, 20th November 2020 results for the FAH Pie....





*

*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Bart ??!!        
@Folgore !!           
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@Sashleycat !!  
@Simplex0 !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!  

What a great day everyone!!    Some massive milestones there and @Simplex0 with scoring over a massive 600,000,000 !!  Wait a go mate!! Great score, really great score!!   

Everyone else playing their part as well, we have some fantastic members here supporting this team, it's unreal!!  

See you all again tomorrow I hope!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

After a very long, tiring and emotionally battering day due to having to take my little one back, here we are, getting the updates for the FAH Pie for 21st November 2020...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@Anonymous ??!!         
@weekendgeek !!  

Well done guys today!!     Outstanding work!!   I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright     See you tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Well here goes for the 22nd November 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Folgore !!       
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Lucas ??!!  
@mugoy ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Well done to all of our stoners today!!      What a great day!!  
As always team TPU is excelling in support what a great set of members we have here for this team...  Outstanding work everyone!!   

I hope everyone is well and ok...  Hopefully we'll bump into each other tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2020)

Well guys, just finishing work and going to be collecting my little lady shortly, so I thought I'd get these done quickly   Here's some stats for the 23rd November 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Folgore !!           
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@mugoy ??!!       
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@XZero450 !!  

What another great day for our milestones and stoners!  An amazing effort from everyone and what a result for @XZero450 !!     There's not enough respect emojis I can put down to say thanks and wow what a milestone for that one!!  Massive congrats for that one!!  Might we see you again soon?!!  We all hope so!!  

Well guys, here we go onto the next update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2020)

Well here we go for another update for FAH Pie for the 24th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@JasonBottin ??!!        
@weekendgeek !!                

Great work everyone as always     And great work to our two stoners of the day!!  Outstanding work and efforts everyone      Thank you all so much for your support and help for our team!!  It's outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2020)

Well guys and gals, it's time for me to get to bed, so how about a quick update for FAH Pie first??  Here's the stats for the 25th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Iraklis ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!           
@Mathragh ??!!       
@mugoy ??!!       
@The Foldinator !!  

Massive congrats and well done's to our stoners today, some great milestones there !    Well done everyone!!  Massive thanks to everyone who contributed today as well, great work indeed!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

Here we go guys as it's getting later and I should be in bed! lol  Still, pie updates first!!  FAH Pie for the 26th November 2020....









And here we go with the milestones and stoners of the day...




@mugoy ??!!        
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work from our two stoners today, a real great effort there guys, please do keep it up!!  
As to everyone supporting the team, thank you all your support and contributions to the team!     Can't do this without you all!!   

I best get on and get the other threads updated too!!    Hope to see you tomorrow again for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

And here we are with a rather early update to our FAH Pie for the day...  Stats for the 27th November 2020!!









And now, for our milestones and stoners for the day...





@Arjai !!            
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  
@ZadarRadar ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today and a massive thank you to everyone who contributed to the team today!!    Outstanding efforts guys and gals!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Here we go for a quick update for today for FAH Pie for the 28th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!     
@mstenholm !!  
@mugoy ??!!        
@weekendgeek !! 

Well done everyone who managed to surpass they next milestone!!   @mstenholm what a milestone for you sir today!!     Massive well done there!!   

Great work everyone, done massively well today..  Can't thank you all enough for your support!!    Take care all, hopefully we'll see you all again tomorrrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Well since work got in the way of posting this up earlier, I'll try it now   FAH Pie for the 29th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!       
@Jacky_BEL !!             
@mugoy ??!!       
@XZero450 !!  

What a day for our stoners today!!  My word is everyone going crazy today or what?! lol 

Amazing work to our stoners today, massive thank you's to each of you (and even to the two I can't tag!!)  it's all massively appreciated!!   @XZero450 you must had rocket boosters on your rig as the points you're doing each day is out of this world!!  Outstanding work good sir!!  

Everyone else as well contributing massive thank yous, please take care all and hopefully I'll be seeing you tomorrow for another update    Can't believe it's so close to December already.....


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

Well here we go for another FAH Pie update for the 30th November 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Folgore !!         
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Shenry12 ??!!  

Great work everyone, another brilliant day for our stoners and everyone contributing as always!!    Thank you all so much for the support!!

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2020)

Well here goes nothing everyone, some stats from the FAH Pie for the 1st December 2020....  It can't be December already can it!?!?!?   









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Angus ??!!        
@Anonymous ??!!  
@newtekie1 !!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@toastem2004 !!       
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work from all our stoners today!!  What a day !!    Awesome work everyone, congrats and well done!!  
Another great day for support and points, massive well done and congrats for all the crunching everyone!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

Here we go for another later than late update for the FAH Pie for the 2nd December 2020....





*

*

And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Angus ??!!     
@nullpozzz ??!!          
@The Foldinator !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Great work for our stoners and for everyone else who has contributed today!!!     Apologies for a bit of a crap update, but it seems that Free-DC is having a senior moment and hasn't updated the points correctly, so I hope I've not missed any one out who has passed a milestone either yesterday or today  

Take care all, hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

Well guys, there's been an issue with todays stats in that Free-DC has decided not to bother sorting them out so I'm going to ignore the results for today (3rd December 2020) and hope that tomorrow it sorts its life out...  I'm not sure what on earth is going on over there!!   

If I can get it to show a decent update, I'll try and grab the data for us as always


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

Well me and my big F5 key seems to have done something so, here's some hopefully, more up to date stats for FAH Pie for the 3rd December 2020!!









And here's our milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Angus ??!!        
@Bossmills ??!!       
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Jstn7477 !! 
@rybot ??!!  

What a day for our stoners and the milestones!! : D  Outstanding everyone massive congrats!!   

Another member has managed to surpass the 4,000,000,000 points marker, man what the heck are you feeding those GPUs!??!?!   Outstanding commitment and support from @Jstn7477, thank you so much for being part of this amazing team!!    It's because of members such as yourself that TPU is able to go up against the big guns, no doubt at all in my mind....

Well I'm wondering who else might be popping up tomorrow with what milestones they'll be surpassing, so I will hopefully see you back here tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes, a nice bunch of amazing folders holding their own against corporate and academic datacenters and teams many times bigger. 
Hooray for all the techuser teams out there.


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

Now for a bit of a catch up for the FAH Pie for the 4th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





@Angus ??!!        
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@The Foldinator !!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       

Another great day of FAH Folding and support as always and look at our stoners as well!!    They are flying along!!  

I hope hopefully not missed anyone out today, if I have I apologise but I'll hopefully tag you tomorrow   

Massive support as always, thank you all so much for the support that you are giving this amazing team and community!!   Hope to see you again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

And here we go for the 5th December 2020 for the FAH Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@Angus ??!!        
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@rybot ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!  
@XZero450 !!  

Another day of outstanding effort and support as always!!    Some of the milestones are getting serious and especially from our @XZero450 !!  Man you are flying along sir!!    Massive congrats and support from you 

As always thank you all for the support and hopefully we'll see back here again sometime tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

Well guys, here we are again and another update...  So lets get to it!!  FAH Pie stats for the 6th December 2020....









And now for the days milestones and stoners....





@Angus ??!!       
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!                   
@rybot ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       

What a cracking day for milestones and stoners!!    Amazing work everyone!!  Well done!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright     Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi guys and gals for a rather late update to FAH Pie for the 7th December 2020....

I'm sadly going to leave todays update as the stats are all over the place and I'm not sure are quite right, which is a real pain   Hopefully tomorrow's stats will update correctly and we'll have something half way usable....  

Apologies guys


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

Well guys, I'm not sure that todays stats are any better, but here we go for the FAH Pie for 8th December 2020....









And now for today's milestones and stoners.....





@Angus ??!!        
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@Nordic !!               
@rybot ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!  

And what a day for milestones and stoners today!!    Great work and effort everyone!!     Congrats on hitting those milestones!!

Great support from the team as always for FAH Pie    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

Well ladies and gents, here we are again   FAH Pie for the 9th December 2020.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Angus ??!!        
@Arjai !!          
@ATi7500 ??!!       
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@bogmali !!   
@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@p1ngwe1 !!  
@rybot ??!!  

Wow everyone, what an amazing day for us but also the stoners!!  Had some big milestones today and it's a bi round of applause from me.... Outstanding work from our stoners today!! Congrats and massive thanks to everyone who was contributing today, hopefully, we'll bump into each other tomorrow again for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

Here we go for a fast update for the FAH Pie for the 10th December 2020 just before I have my 4 hour round trip to get my little lady Isabelle....










And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day.....





@Angus ??!!        
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@bogmali !!             
@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@mstenholm !!  
@rybot ??!!  
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!  

What a great day for our stoners today!!    Outstanding effort and @mstenholm, WOW!!  

Great work everyone who had contributed to the team today, thank you all so much!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2020)

Well here I go for an update on the FAH Pie for 11th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Angus ??!!        
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@rybot ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@The Foldinator !!                
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!       

What a great day everyone and stoners, brilliant work as always!!    Another very busy day for everyone it seems!!   Thank you to all that have managed to contribute and support our team  

I hope everyone is well and ok!!    Hopefully we'll see each other soon for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Well here we go for the 12th December 2020 FAH Pie stats....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@bart_skinner ??!!  
@BlackSun59 !!               
@rybot ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@The Foldinator !!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@XZero450 !!  

What an amazing day for our stoners today!!    Outstanding efforts from everyone who surpassed their next milestone, utterly impressive!!  

Great number of members contributing as well, can't ask for more than that!!     Well hopefully we'll see each other tomorrow for another update....


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Well here we are again for another update to FAH Pie for the 13th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Iraklis ??!!        

Great work to our stoner today, if only they where a forum member we could tag them and keep them up to date with their milestones   Still, it's great to see people supporting us without being members in a way since everyone who contributes, helps towards our teams total 

As always great work everyone, some amazing contributions for the day here as well!!  Utter amazing    Well, hopefully, we'll all see each other again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2020)

Well here we go for another FAH Pie update for the 14th December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@bart_skinner ??!!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@Nordic !!  
@madness777 !!               
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!   
@XZero450 !!  

Wow check out the stoners and the milestones today!!     Outstanding work everyone!! Massive respect to you all!!  So much give to this team it's unreal, thank you all so much!!   
@XZero450 seems to be flying up the milestones and it's not like it's a few points here and there...  Wow I bet that took a while to hit!! 

Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2020)

I am going to be getting a lot of these milestones given that my 1060 3gb is the fastest gpu I have had, and I have haven't been folding for awhile. It is cool to watch it go up.


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

Here we go for an update for FAH Pie for the 15th December 2020....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@2key2Play ??!!        

Great work from our stoner today, always great to have new members join the team   We hope to see you back again soon @2key2Play!!  

Everyone else contributing like loons as always and I thank you for that, always massively appreciative!

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok..  Take care all and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

Well here we go for a slightly earlier than normal update for FAH Pie for the 16th December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...




2key2Play ??!!       
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@Nordic !!  
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@rybot ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

What another great day for everyone    Outstanding work from all of our stoners that's amazing everyone!!  

Such an amazing team, honestly, it makes it so nice to do this everyday to share with everyone's massive support for the cause and the team....  Take care everyone and thank you so much for the support!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow or soon!!    That goes for you too stoners!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2020)

Well here we go for some update on the 17th December 2020 for FAH Pie....









And here we go for the milestones and the stoners of the day.....





@2key2Play ??!!       
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!        
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !! 
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@Recca29 !!  
@rybot ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!  

Amazing efforts everyone, outstanding results today!!   

I think the stats are a little messed up but what they do show is some amazing points, scores and contributions from everyone in this team,  to all of you contributing daily!!   And on that note, I'll say, hope to catch up with you and see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 19, 2020)

So no 6870, as Terascale isn't supported anymore. (GCN+only, ) But now there's a 6600K/RX470 and i7-930/GT1030 plugging away. Going to try to get a 550 Ti going to keep the 1030 company.


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2020)

Well everyone, apologies for the lack of updates for the 18th December 2020 but it seems that Free-DC has had other ideas and didn't want to give me any decent scores for the days stats...

I think it needed a bit of a sort out itself anyways, so hopefully for the 19th it'll be behaving...  Here's hoping!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and ok


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2020)

Well here we are again with some stats for the 19th December 2020....  I hope they are better than nothing so, here goes    FAH Stats.....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@2key2Play ??!!        
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!        
@Bart ??!!        
@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!       
@Recca29 !!  
@rybot ??!!  
@The Foldinator !!       

Amazing efforts from all of our stoners today hitting their milestones, massive congrats everyone!!    I'm still not 100% sure that the stats for the day are 100% accurate but I hope they are of some use to everyone! 

Great work everyone as always, we are doign great as a team and never think otherwise!!    Carry on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

As I'm stuck at work, may as well do something useful as waiting for things can't be helped sometimes...  Here goes for some stats for the 20th December 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@2key2Play ??!!           
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@JasonBottin ??!!  

Great work everyone for the support today    Great work from our three stoners as well who have managed to surpass their next milestones    Great work everyone!!   

Take care all and hope to see you tomorrow again for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2020)

Well here we go for a little later update than planned but here we go   Stats for the 21st December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@2key2Play ??!!        
@80-watt Hamster !!         
@Angus ??!!        
@rybot ??!!  

Great work from our four stoners today     Great support as always from the rest of the team, what an outstanding level of support !!  71.1m points plus from all of the team today!!  And from 33 members, that's amazing!!  Really it is!!  

I see @Jacky_BEL  is giving @XZero450 and @mstenholm a bit of a run for their money today....  nothing like a bit of friendly competition and banter from everyone     Amazing effort guys, really is amazing!!  

Well as I'm rambled and dribbled on enough, time to go and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update at some point   Take care everyone and a massive thank you for the contributions today!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 23, 2020)

I am kinda missing @weekendgeek stats updates, hope to see weekendgeek come back online soon.


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

Here we are for a FAH Pie update for the 22nd December 2020....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@2key2Play ??!!        
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!           
@Arjai !!  
@Iraklis ??!!        
@mstenholm !!  

Great work everyone but some massive milestones today, @mstenholm !!   Wow man!!    Amazing work!!   
Another outstanding day as always for the contributions for the team and the day, can't thank you all enough for the massive support!!  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow at some point for another update


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 24, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am kinda missing @weekendgeek stats updates, hope to see weekendgeek come back online soon.



Thanks, Jacky - Had a bit of a bad week, but the number should be showing again soon.


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

Here we go everyone for a quick update for the 23rd December 2020 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow, so ah we'll see    No stress!! 

Great work everyone, absolutely brilliant support and contributions as always, can be faulted at all    I hope everyone is taking care and being safe and as we can see, mostly crunching as well!!    Massive thanks everyone for your continued support!!     I just hope you all know how amazing I think you all are for the sheer amount that you put in to this, not just in hardware and electric but support as well...  Utterly unreal         

Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update.....


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

Well here we are for some FAH Pie updates for the 24th December 2020.....

Sadly not really much of an update as Free-DC decided to have a senior moment I think but I do know that the following days stats are fine, so we'll update them all then    Apologies guys and gals....


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

And now for a better update for FAH Pie, 25th December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@2key2Play ??!!        
@Angus ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!               
@NastyHabits !!  
@The Foldinator !!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@XZero450 !!  
@Iraklis ??!!        
@toastem2004 !!       
@Recca29 !!  

With the update in place, I've managed to get to tag a few guys and gals from yesterday in the milestones department, so I hope that I haven't missed anyone!!  Massive congrats to everyone who has contributed and wow what a day  for the milestones !!  @XZero450 flying up the score board, soon be on track for moving up a position I'm sure!!    Well done man!!

I hope that everyone is well and ok??  I hope that everyone's Christmas went very well and smoothly too!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2020)

Well since I'm going to have a manic day with picking up my eldest daughter today and we've got the rest of Christmas to finish off, I figured what's wrong with some early bird pie updates??.....  So here we are for some FAH Pie for the 26th December 2020....









And now we have the milestones and stoners for the day....





@2key2Play ??!!      
@jlewis02 !!            
@weekendgeek !! 
@80-watt Hamster !!  

I think that is alright now!  I think we are caught up but Free-DC FAH Pie hasn't updated correctly again and so I hope I'm not missing anyone out!!  

Smashing work everyone, great job!!     All these stoners as well, brilliant day   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2020)

Well guys and gals how are we doing today??  Just another daily update for FAH Pie as promised  Stats for the 27th December 2020.....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!           
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Well done to our stoners hitting their next milestones!!    Well done guys!!  
I think the stats haven't quite updated again very well so I hope I've not missed anyone out here today!    

As always amazing support for the team and great work everyone!!      I hope that everyone is having a great few days...  Will look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 28, 2020)

That 3080 is kicking out the points.


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> That 3080 is kicking out the points.


Awesome effort mate     Is that 24/7?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 28, 2020)

phill said:


> Awesome effort mate     Is that 24/7?


Been running 24/7 with it down clocked and undervolted to keep the temps down under 65c


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2020)

That is impressive!!   If I left my two 1080 Ti's they might hit 4 million for the day...  Do you have a founders edition card or an aftermarket one?    (I see from the system specs Strix?)  

What do you think of the card?  Done any gaming with it at all?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 29, 2020)

It's been a good card for gaming at 1440 144hz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> That 3080 is kicking out the points.



That's pretty impressive for one GPU!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 29, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's pretty impressive for one GPU!



For sure.   I'm still behind with a 1070, 1080, and 2060 24/7.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2020)

And just think of this.  The RTX 3080 has 8704 shaders.









						NVIDIA's Next-Gen Big GPU AD102 Features 18,432 Shaders
					

The rumor mill has begun grinding with details about NVIDIA's next-gen graphics processors based on the "Lovelace" architecture, with Kopite7kimi (a reliable source with NVIDIA leaks) predicting a 71% increase in shader units for the "AD102" GPU that succeeds the "GA102," with 12 GPCs holding 6...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

Well everyone, here we go with the 28th December 2020's FAH pie update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@2key2Play ??!!     
@Iraklis ??!!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@Recca29 !!  

Well congrats to all our 4 stoners for today for FAH Pie     Great work everyone!!    I think Free-DC was down earlier this morning but it seems to have come back up and alive, so I'm hoping it'll have sorted itself out after a bit of a shut down! 

Awesome work everyone for the support today, really great numbers today, thank you all so much!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

Well here we go again everyone, stats for FAH Pie for the 29th December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@2key2Play ??!!        
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!           
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!  

Well what a day for our stoners!!    Outstanding efforts from everyone contributing today....  
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??   I hope all this crunching isn't costing everyone a small fortune!! Be safe, stay awesome everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

Apologies for the delays with the updates everyone, was shattered yesterday as it seemed bother little ladies decided sleep wasn't for them and when they got to bed, they'd just wake up anyways....  still...  4am bed time I suppose wasn't so bad!! lol  Still enough of that, time for some updates!!

FAH Stats for the 30th December 2020.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@2key2Play ??!!        
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!            
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!  

And there we go for the day!!     Outstanding efforts from everyone as always and what a group for the milestones!     I hope you stoners have a mini celebrate of your achievements today!?   If not, you should have!!  

Right time to press on with the next update, so apologies again for the lack of details or anything with this one!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

And now for the next update, the FAH Pie for the 31st December 2020.....









And now here we go again for the milestones and stoners for the day!!....





@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!        
@Arjai !! 
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@jellyrole !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@newtekie1 !!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@XZero450 !!  

Well another outstanding day for the support as always but the milestones, wow!!     Great work from everyone there hitting their next milestone and carrying on!!  As for @newtekie1 and @XZero450 a special thank you and congrats goes to you for the milestones you've reached!!      Outstanding guys!!  

It's late and time is creepying on, time for me to make a move and get on to the next update!!  Take care everyone, I hope you're all well and safe and have had a good New Year!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Well here we are again everyone, for another FAH Pie stats update   1st January 2021 stats are.....










And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ TPU!!                                   
@2key2Play ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  
@The Foldinator !!  

*Awesome work everyone!!    TPU has managed to surpass 30,000,000,000 points for FAH!!*

That is brilliant news!!  What a day to do it as well, first of the year!!   
Massive congrats to our stoners as well, well done everyone!!   

Hope to see you all again soon, hope to get the stats up a bit earlier tomorrow!!    Until then!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Well and here we go again for another update for FAH Pie for the 2nd January 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@2key2Play ??!!       
@80-watt Hamster !!         
@StaticVapour !!      

Well congrats to our stoners today for hitting their milestones and welcome and congrats to our latest FAH member, @StaticVapour !!     Welcome to the team!!  I hope you enjoy your stay and enjoy what we do here!  Anything we can help with, put up a post and one of these amazing guys or gals from the forum will sure be able to help....    

Another great day everyone, massive thanks for the support as always!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is safe and sound!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks! I decided to put my spare computer in use, it's now folding and seems to score bit over 10k sometimes. Main system scores bit around 205k with GPU. Small numbers, but atleast that spare computer is doing _something_ 

EDIT: from 155k to 205k


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Well guys, apologies for the lack of updates yesterday, had a small issue with my account!   Still, all sorted out now 

So here we are for the update for the 3rd January 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@2key2Play ??!!        
@nullpozzz ??!!       

Well, well, what another great day for TPU   I don't think that the stats have quite updated right but meh     Great work everyone and great work to our two stoners as well today for hitting their next milestones  

Take care everyone, I have another update for you shortly.....


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

And here we have the 4th January 2021 stats for the FAH Pie stats....









And here we go with some milestones and stoners for the day....





@2key2Play ??!!       
@Nordic !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@StaticVapour !!       

Another great day as always everyone!  Awesome work!!  A great day for our stoners hitting their next milestones and as always great support from everyone   
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Stay safe and well everyone!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jan 6, 2021)

It does seem like I am slowly dropping... a few days ago my highest rank was at 62nd place and now I've slipped to 65th... but new members are churning out more points than I am and moving up fast, so I just say "more power to them" and I'm frankly glad to see it. Phil, thank you for the updates. They're always very enjoyable to see.


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

Here we are again at the stats update time for FAH Pie for the 5th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@2key2Play ??!!       
@80-watt Hamster !!         
@FinnyHiStick ??!!          
@Jacky_BEL !! 
@jlewis02 !!  
@StaticVapour !!       

What a great day for milestones and stoners!!  @Jacky_BEL for an amazing milestone there today!!   Congrats and well done man!!   Outstanding efforts going in across the board so I'm extremely happy with the progress of this amazing team!!  

@BlackSun59 Its definitely that way...  Unless you have some monster GPU/s and crunch 24/7 you'll never climb up the ladder..  I've noticed this past 10 months ish, with all this going on, that the number of people crunching away is amazing and great in that sense but for general people who would do it every now and again there's no hope for them to gain high positions...  I've noticed myself I get into the top 5000 or lower and now I'm hitting nearly 8000 even with putting in a few good days constantly here and there.  I guess there's one thing that everyone will know and understand, there's always a bigger fish out there 

That doesn't however detract from anything anyone does, whether its 1 unit a day or week or a month or if its 1000 units a day, week, month etc.   Whatever you do helps the team and for that I'm very certain that everyone doesn't think, oh they should be doing more...
The TPU team doesn't have minimum crunching goals to reach to be part of it.  All the captain asks, is that you do what you can and what you can do comfortably   I don't believe anyone could argue that that wouldn't be enough 

Can't wait to see everyone for another update tomorrow    Take care all!!


----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 7, 2021)

If I ever hit one of those high milestones, where and how do I get such a badge to put on my sig?


----------



## XZero450 (Jan 7, 2021)

StaticVapour said:


> If I ever hit one of those high milestones, where and how do I get such a badge to put on my sig?


I believe you just need to go into your account and in Preferences associate your Folding@Home username.


----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 7, 2021)

XZero450 said:


> I believe you just need to go into your account and in Preferences associate your Folding@Home username.


Thank you!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

StaticVapour said:


> Thank you!


Welcome to the team @StaticVapour !!    Hope you enjoy your stay!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

Well here we are again for another update for the FAH Pie for the 6th January 2021...  









And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day....





@Jstn7477 !!!!                                                          

Amazing effort from @Jstn7477 look at that milestone!!    Massive  to you sir!!  Well done indeed!!

Great work to everyone else who is contributing as well, I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope to catch up with you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Well guys here we go for a quick FAH Pie update for the 7th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today which is quite surprising but, nevertheless, hopefully tomorrow will bring on another stoner or two   

Amazing work everyone, some of the scores are bonkers crazy good today, well done and thank you to everyone contributing as always!!    Take care all and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 9, 2021)

It's a shame but DC-stats is really messed up.
I wish I could reach 20 million point per day


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Oh it's never right @Jacky_BEL    This is why the results are a bit of a pinch of salt which is a shame but the way it is....


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2021)

Passed 100mil last night


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 9, 2021)

It used to be good before.
I don't think they are aware of the mess.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 9, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> It used to be good before.
> I don't think they are aware of the mess.


@Jacky_BEL  It's not "they", but "he".  Just one guy runs the sight.  He relies on donations for everything.  There are also many more people pushing much more data than back in the day.  Patience is a virtue.


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Well here we go for a quick update for FAH Pie for the 8th January 2021....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@2key2Play ??!!        
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!          
@bart_skinner ??!!  
@BlackSun59 !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@rybot ??!!  
@Sashleycat !!   
@StaticVapour !!       
@XZero450 !!  

Well what a day for milestones and the stoners!!     Massive congrats to everyone who has managed to surpass a milestone today, outstanding work!!  As always!!    Wow...  Blown away!!

Keep up the amazing work everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2021)

To the new Folders, do you know about: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2021)

Well here we go for a quick FAH Pie update for the 9th January 2021.....









And here we are for the milestones and stoners for today.....





@2key2Play ??!!      
@80-watt Hamster !!       
@Angus ??!!        
@Arjai !!            
@jlewis02 !! 
@rybot ??!! 
@StaticVapour !!      

Great work from our stoners today!!    Some great milestones there as well being passed, so congratulations to everyone!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?  Crunching/folding hard I see as always    Great support from everyone as always, take care everyone and hope to see you for another update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi everyone...  The stats for FAH Pie for the 10th January 2021 didn't go so smoothly so I'm going to skip today's update and tomorrow should be back to normal..  If any problems please drop me a line


----------



## cine.chris (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm working on collecting FAH daily User & Team data.  I'm currently trying to fill gaps & add to the collection.  The major gap I have now is 6/25-9/6 2018.  Then, data prior to 6/15 2013.  Hoping someone in this group might be archiving the data used to drive this forum thread.  I'm working on stats like the rate that rank moves & how trends have affected the stats.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 13, 2021)

Well that is some serious numbers work you are doing there, especially if you want to go back al the way to 2013 even.
Maybe keep us posted if you have results to share, and maybe some background info on how to interprete the numbers?


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2021)

cine.chris said:


> I'm working on collecting FAH daily User & Team data.  I'm currently trying to fill gaps & add to the collection.  The major gap I have now is 6/25-9/6 2018.  Then, data prior to 6/15 2013.  Hoping someone in this group might be archiving the data used to drive this forum thread.  I'm working on stats like the rate that rank moves & how trends have affected the stats.


It can take a lot of time and from experience, I use up nearly an hour a day, pulling data, sorting it, and posting it on the site for the team to view   I was newly pointed the captain a while ago, I hope I'm doing the team and their contributions justice.

If there's anything I can help with, please drop me a line


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 13, 2021)

phill said:


> It can take a lot of time and from experience, I use up nearly an hour a day, pulling data, sorting it, and posting it on the site for the team to view   I was newly pointed the captain a while ago, I hope I'm doing the team and their contributions justice.
> 
> If there's anything I can help with, please drop me a line


@phill I think I speak for the entire team when I say you ROCK!


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 13, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill I think I speak for the entire team when I say you ROCK!


Agreed.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2021)

Well guys and gals, here's a very quick stats update as I'm very late to bed after some more testing away...  Oops...     Here's our stats for the 11th January 2021 for FAH Pie.....









And now here's the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!        
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!                 
@rybot ??!!  
@Sashleycat !!  
@StaticVapour !!       

Smashing day as always guys and gals    Massive congrats to our stoners today as well for surpassing their milestones!!    Take care and be safe everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill I think I speak for the entire team when I say you ROCK!





windwhirl said:


> Agreed.


Thank you guys   Means a lot!   It takes a fair bit of time to do so I'm appreciate the thanks


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

Well as another late night seems to be the case, I will update our favourite forum with that daily stats....  Here goes for the 12th January 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!               
@mstenholm !!  
@StaticVapour !!  

Another great day and another great load of milestones and one in particular, @mstenholm again, you are definitely pushing the bounderies...  4,600,000,000 points!!     Outstanding man!!  Can wait to see you passing the next milestone of yours!!  

As always everyone take care, be safe and hopefully we'll catch up in the morning


----------



## cine.chris (Jan 14, 2021)

phill said:


> If there's anything I can help with, please drop me a line


Hi Phil,
Ok, I'll do that.
Just wondering if you archive the FAH daily data?  I'm trying to fill that Aug 2018 gap.  I'm going to write a synthetic Daily record creator for the dozen or so missing days (other than the big gap mentioned).
I'll have to check how you guys build your sig blocks & show your EOC stats.
Chris


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 14, 2021)

cine.chris said:


> Hi Phil,
> Ok, I'll do that.
> Just wondering if you archive the FAH daily data?  I'm trying to fill that Aug 2018 gap.  I'm going to write a synthetic Daily record creator for the dozen or so missing days (other than the big gap mentioned).
> I'll have to check how you guys build your sig blocks & show your EOC stats.
> Chris


Folding@Home Signature Images


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

cine.chris said:


> Hi Phil,
> Ok, I'll do that.
> Just wondering if you archive the FAH daily data?  I'm trying to fill that Aug 2018 gap.  I'm going to write a synthetic Daily record creator for the dozen or so missing days (other than the big gap mentioned).
> I'll have to check how you guys build your sig blocks & show your EOC stats.
> Chris


I'll just have data for TPU but if you'd like I could send an example sheet and if that gives you what you need then you can have the rest if its alright   Would anyone have any issues with that?


----------



## cine.chris (Jan 14, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Well that is some serious numbers work you are doing there, especially if you want to go back al the way to 2013 even.
> Maybe keep us posted if you have results to share, and maybe some background info on how to interprete the numbers?


Jacky, I have to confess my laziness, the computer does all the work.
The Rank Rate report is fully automated and generates daily, I give all the credit to python-pandas for #crunching and javascript-jquery that embellishes all the boring data with color & indicator bars.  
I just need to decide where I want to host it.  I have home servers and a Dreamhost account, still considering the niche that could be filled.


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

cine.chris said:


> Jacky, I have to confess my laziness, the computer does all the work.
> The Rank Rate report is fully automated and generates daily, I give all the credit to python-pandas for #crunching and javascript-jquery that embellishes all the boring data with color & indicator bars.
> I just need to decide where I want to host it.  I have home servers and a Dreamhost account, still considering the niche that could be filled.


How do you do all of this!?  lol  If I could automate getting the data each day, it would save me so much time!


----------



## cine.chris (Jan 14, 2021)

phill said:


> How do you do all of this!?  lol  If I could automate getting the data each day, it would save me so much time!


I'd be happy to help any way I can, you guys have a great community.
I love the enthusiasm.
Today's chart is an interesting one, you can see that rank stalls at the abandons in the upper levels due to spread.
From Download > unzip > scrub 2.4M records > separate: sum user > user-team > extract ranks > gen rank HTML file
Read bottom-to-top, from this morning, Linux cron job scheduled for 01:10 EST (FAH St Louis EOD, like the EOC site) I'm near Atlanta,Georgia,US.



What about something that looks like the Rank Report, but with Donors?
1) Start with active contributors
2) Cumulative Rank, maybe with weekly activity ??
First... maybe we can automate what you need for your pie-chart?


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

Here we go for the FAH Pie for the 13th January 2021.....









And now here's the milestones and stoners for the day....




@jlewis02 !!       
@StaticVapour !!  

Another great day here everyone, congrats and well done!!    Also big congrats to our two stoners as well, great work to you both!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

Apologies for the delays everyone, was tired last night and Sophia wasn't settling until 230am and gone, so was a bit tired...  So not much better but we'll get the updates done   So here's some stats for the 14th January 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@80-watt Hamster !!         

@BirdoSwaggins !!      
@Nordic !! 
@rybot ??!!  
@StaticVapour !!       
@toastem2004 !!       
@XZero450 !!  

Well what an amazing day everyone!!     Outstanding work and for our stoner @XZero450 what an amazing milestones sir!!!!  We'll see you again soon I'm sure!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright.....    Take care everyone and massive respect for the massive support for the team here!!  Great work!!  See you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

And now for the next update, here's the stats for the 15th January 2021 for FAH Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day ......





@80-watt Hamster !!  
@Iraklis ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  
@StaticVapour !!       

Another great day everyone, well done!!     Getting in some very nice scores for our FAH Pie stats of late!!   Are you sure you all aren't miners on the side with these scores?!!   See you soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

Well guys another late night update for me and two days worth as well...  Many apologies was caught up with other bits and pieces and well the day just went flying by....  Still I did manage to go with my youngest Sophia to the park and have a go on a roundabout as we went to the park, so all was pretty good 

Still, sadly the Free-DC gods weren't so happy on the 16th January 2021 for us, not sure what was causing it or had caused it but I couldn't get any meaningful stats today....,  which I'm very sorry about 

However, I believe that the stats for the 17th January 2021, should be much better


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

So please let me know what you think     FAH Pie stats for the 17th January 2021....









And now here we go with the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!          
@asphodel ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!           
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@rybot ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@StaticVapour !!       

Great work everyone, the team is flying along!!     Great work, really great work     Massive congrats to our stoners today, some of those stats need a darn good celebration!!   
I best get a move on, but everyone take care and hope that we see each other in the next one


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2021)

Well another slightly later night than planned but here we go again!!    FAH Pie update for the 18th January 2021..... 









And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day......





@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Angus ??!!        
@rybot ??!!  
@StaticVapour !!       

Now what another great day for Team TPU      Great support there everyone and well done to those who have passed by another milestone of theirs    Great work everyone!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2021)

Here we go for an stats update for the 19th January 2021 for FAH Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's always another one around the corner  

Great work everyone though for the support today, some outstanding daily contributions as well I must say!!  You guys must be getting some big electric bills each month for this!  Respect to you all for doing it   Massive thank you's!! 

Still moving on, time for the next update I guess...  Take care everyone and stay safe!!     Hope to see you tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2021)

Well everyone, here we are for the 20th January 2021 for the FAH Pie.....






*

*

And now here we go with the milestones and stoners for the day....





@80-watt Hamster !!         
@Arjai !!  
@asphodel ??!!       
@ATi7500 ??!!       
@FinnyHiStick ??!!       
@Jacky_BEL !! 
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@rybot ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@StaticVapour !!       
@XZero450 !!  

What a day for milestoners and stoners!!  Outstanding efforts from @Jacky_BEL and @XZero450 , well done guys!!     Really, very well done!!

Everyone else has made a massive contribution and has given some masive support to the team, so massive thanks to you all!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow...  Take care now


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Well here we are for a quick update on FAH Pie for the 21st January 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners from the day.....





@2key2Play ??!!        
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@mstenholm !!                                                            
@StaticVapour !!       
@XZero450 !!  

Great efforts from our stoners today but definitely a special mention for @mstenholm for surpassing another milestone that he is the first to pass through....  And @XZero450 hot on your heels for the moment as well...  Both of you have such massive contributions every day, I'm certain that thank you is never enough.....  

Great work everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope you are well and ok today??    Here's some stats updates that you might wanna take a look at    FAH Pie for the 22nd January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@jlewis02 !!      
@StaticVapour !!       

Great work from our two stoners today    Another not quite so up to date update from Free-DC today but I think you get the idea      I hope everyone is staying safe and sound   As always, massive support from the members here at TPU, thank you everyone for that monster support   
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2021)

Well after a long and kind of stressful and annoying day, time to get some early pie in and then bed I think!!     Here's ya stats for the 23rd January 2021 ya filthy animals..... 









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!         
@asphodel ??!!       
@Nordic !!               
@StaticVapour !!       

Another great day for everyone and many congrats to our stoners as well!!     Great work everyone!!   I hope everyone is doing well and ok?   I hope everyone is staying well and safe too 

Take care everyone and hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2021)

A milestone a week. No big deal


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2021)

Well everyone, we appear to be out of luck today for the FAH Pie for the 24th January 2021.... 

So sadly no stats today which is most frustrating....  Still hopefully tomorrow it'll have sorted itself out and we can get a lovely update    Apologies everyone


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 26, 2021)

Anyway,
A big hooray for Norton01 for his major milestone !


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2021)

Here we go for some FAH Pie updates for the 25th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@80-watt Hamster !!               
@Norton !!  
@jlewis02 !!  

Well what a day for milestones!!  After the update, we had a few more that haven't been caught, but thank god for history...  
Massive milestone for our @Norton who I hope will be able to come and see this massive milestone he has since past by....  Outstanding work and effort as well, amazing guys!!    I'm sure we'll all congratulate him when he shows up online next  

Amazing efforts as always everyone, thank you for the continued and amazing level of support... Until tomorrow then


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

Well here's for a slightly later than planned update but here goes for FAH Pie stats for the 26th January 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@agent00skid !!           
@Angus ??!!  
@DC ??!!  

Congrats to our stoners for the day!!  What a great day and especially for @agent00skid !!   Well done man!!  That's one big milestone!!
Welcome to our newest member, DC...  There's quite a few DC's in our members list, so if they still this hopefully they'll let us know their username!! 

Awesome work as always everyone, take care and see you hopefully tomorrow for another update    Well, in a moment not tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

Well and here's for yesterdays stats for FAH Pie for the 27th January 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!  
@Id034 ??!!  
@Iraklis ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@jlewis02 !!  
@newtekie1 !!  
@rybot ??!!  

Well done to everyone who has surpassed their next milestones!!   I hope I have been able to tag everyone....  

Amazing effort and work team TPU!!  Outstanding!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     What a team!!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2021)

Well everyone another sooner rather than later up date for the stats today, so here we go FAH Pie for the 28th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@2key2Play ??!!         
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@Angus ??!!  
@asphodel !! 

Great work from our stoners today, what a brilliant day for everyone who has surpassed their next one!! 
Great work as always from all of our members contributing to the teams score, outstanding work as always!!  

Hope to see you tomorrow for another update everyone!!     Take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

Apologies guys, been doing some hardware testing and well, it's not gone as smoothly as I'd have hoped but now most is complete!  So, onward we go with the updates from 29th January 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@2key2Play ??!!            
@rybot ??!!  

I hope that I have not missed anyone, I believe that the other stoners we have managed to catch on the 28th January stats but if anyone has been missed, very sorry and please do update with a post from yourself!!  

Amazing work and effort everyone, great work as always, if Free DC would work right with FAH as well as it does for WCG, it'll make my life a fair bit easier!!    Still...  that's something else altogether    I hope that everyone is well and ok?  Staying safe and all of that too  
Here's hoping that the update for the 30th January stats are better than aboves.....


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

Well it's always handy to re-fresh the stats pages every now and again, sometimes you actually can get a decent day of stats!!     So to follow on, here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 30th January 2021!!.....









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....





@Angus ??!!         
@nullpozzz ??!!        
@rybot ??!! 

Another great day everyone, how do you all do it?!   Some very high numbers being produced by a fair few people!!  Makes my million points or so some days look like peanuts!!  I hope everyone is well and ok and having a good weekend   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

Well here we have another update for the FAH Pie for the 31st January 2021..........









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....





@DaveNiks ??!!         
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  
@Nordic !!  
@mstenholm !!  
@rybot ??!!  

Wow, now that's a busy day for milestones and stoners!!     Here's me thinking that stoners generally never did a lot, well for TPU's  Stoners, they are awesome!!    Massive congrats to you all and more so to @mstenholm for surprassing 4,800,000,000 points as well, that must have taken a few days to do, that's for sure!!    Outstanding work sir!!   

Well without saying too much more and boring people to death (too late!! ) I'll leave everyone too it and hope to see with you all tomorrow!!     Be safe and stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2021)

Here we go again guys for a quick FAH Pie update for the 1st February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Angus ??!!       
@rybot ??!!  
@Sashleycatty !!  

Great work for the day everyone, brilliant work for the contributions!!     Great work from our three stoners today as well, doing very well!!  Hope to see you all back again soon!!  Take care everyone, have a safe and great day    Hope to see you tomorrow!!......


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

Well apologies for the later than planned update everyone, but here we go for the FAH Pie for the 2nd February 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@mac ??!!           
@rybot ??!!  
@Star_Hunter !!  

Well done to all the stoners today!  I believe some of the stoner mentioned have been already tagged from previous days, I think Free-DC is having a moment as it's not updating quite as well as I'd hoped...  Still if I have missed anyone please do let me know or just put a post up with your milestone!!   

I hope everyone is well and ok and staying safe and well


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

The stats for the 3rd February are not showing up yet guys, so if they update over the course of today, I'll edit this post and get them uploaded for us


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2021)

Well it's finally updated....  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Angus ??!!         
@Arjai !!         
@Jacky_BEL !!  

@mac ??!! 
@rybot ??!!  
@XZero450 !!  

Amazing efforts from all of our stoners, what a day!!  Hopefully the stats will sort themselves out and we'll have a nice up to date plan of action tomorrow for the team!!   Well here's hoping!!

I hope that everyone is well and ok??  I'm getting very tired so off I go to bed I think!!

As for everyone else, I hope to see you all again tomorrow!!      So much support with this team it's unreal, massive  for all of you contributing to this cause and amazing team


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2021)

Here we go for an update on the 4th Feburary 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!          
@ATi7500 ??!!       
@Iraklis ??!!        

Great work from our three stoners for today!!      We all hope to see you all again soon enough for your next milestones!!   
Great work everyone as always, take it easy and be safe and sound!!     Happy folding!!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2021)

Well everyone, it's about time for another FAH Pie update, so 'ere tis one!!    Stats for the 5th February 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Well sadly no stoners today for TPU but what about the contributions of the day!!   Outstanding level of support by everyone who has contributed today...  Amazing efforts everyone!!  Thank you so much for the support everyone!!  Looking forward to seeing what tomorrow might bring!!


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2021)

Well here we go for a little FAH Pie update for the 6th February 2021....  









And now for the milestones and stoners....





@Angus ??!!              
@dark2099 !! 
@mac ??!!  

Another great day everyone, great work on the milestones too!!  I hope everyone is doing well and ok?    I hope the scores today are fairly up to date and I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!   Or more so now at this point, what's left....


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope you are well and ok??  Here's some quick stats for the 7th February 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Angus ??!!          
@dark2099 ??!!  
@mac ??!!       

A great day from team TPU as always, well done everyone who's managed to surpass their next milestone, brilliant work!!  

Great day all round as always, I hope everyone is taking care and being safe!  Hope to see you all again at the next update!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 9, 2021)

20?  How does one even score 20 points?!?    Imma have to check on some stuff.


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> 20?  How does one even score 20 points?!?    Imma have to check on some stuff.


I've honestly no idea!  But I will just put up the scores whatever    I'm just happy your contributing!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

Well another day, another FAH Pie update    Whereabouts did you come today??  Here's some stats for the 8th February 2021....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





@Angus ??!!        
@dark2099 ??!! 
@mac ??!!       
@theoneandonlymrk !!                       

Well what a great day for TPU and more so for the 4 stoners surpassing their milestones!!     Congrats to everyone getting a milestone today!!    A really nice day when I see a load of members surpassing their next milestone, great work everyone!!  

Hopefully see you all again soon for another update tomorrow    Take care everyone and stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2021)

Well here we go for another quick update for FAH Pie for the 9th February 2021....










And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day....





@Angus ??!!           
@dark2099 ??!! 
@Nordic !!  
@Jstn7477 !!                                                  
@mac ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!       
@XZero450 !!                        

Great work from all of our stoners today, some *massive* milestones there as well,  *massive *well done everyone!!   
Great work from everyone as always, I don't believe that the scores are as accurate as they were meant to be hoped but still    Take care everyone, will hope to see you again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2021)

Well here we go again for another update for FAH Pie for the 10th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@DaveNiks ??!!         
@JasonBottin ??!!  
@mac ??!!  
@mstenholm !!  

Great work everyone for making such an massive contribution today!!      And lookie here @mstenholm taking down yet another amazingly high milestone....Very truly impressive sir!!  
I think I have tagged everyone in this post correctly, if anyone is missed please do let me know or just post up your milestone too  

Great effort as always guys and gals, take care and stay safe!  See you at the next update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

Well guys here's the updates for the 11th February 2021 for FAH Pie...  Apologies for not doing it yesterday, was tied up with a few things!! 









And now for the milestones and the stoners for the day.....





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!  

Another great day as always everyone, massive thanks for the contributions and the support as always!!   
Also welcome to the team @cine.chris !!    Great to have you on board with us here at TPU!!  

Well as my time is again short this morning, I'll get on with the rest of the updates!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

And here we are thankfully with an update for the 12th February 2021!!....









And here we go again for the milestones and the stoners for the day.....





@Arjai !! 
@BlackSun59 !!  
@cine.chris !!  
@DaveNiks ??!!  
@FunnyHiStick ??!!  
@mac ??!!  
@Transpire ??!!  

Wow what a day for the milestones and the stoners!!    Congrats to everyone!!  Well done for hitting your milestones!!

Another amazing day for everyone, there's a load of points today for TPU!!  Great work everyone!!

Hope to see you again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2021)

Here we go for an update on the 13th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!       
@jlewis02 !!               
@mac ??!!       
@rybot ??!!  
@Shenry12 ??!!       

Another brilliant day as always everyone, guys and gals you never cease to amaze me!!   
Massive congrats to all of our stoners today surpassing their milestones, very well done!!     

Hope that everyone is well and ok today    Hope to see everyone again for another update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2021)

Well here's a later than expected update for FAH Pie for the 14th February 2021!!....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!       

Great work from our contributors today and too our two stoners as well!!    Outstanding work and effort from everyone!! Great work!!   Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!  Apologies for the short one today, but its 130am here and it's been a long day!!


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2021)

Well here we go for another update to FAH Pie for the 15th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@cine.chris !!      
@dank1983man420 ??!!                   
@DaveNiks ??!!  
@Iraklis ??!!        
@Vivi_Ornitier ??!!  

Another amazing day as always everyone     Folding At Home has been a massive part of the forum for a long time, there's so many amazing members doing so much for the project and the team, it's outstanding, so thank you for all of the contributions you give 

If anyone knows who dank1983man420 is, please give them a tag so they are able to find out what amazing work they are doing   Until tomorrow everyone, take care and stay safe!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2021)

Here we are at another FAH Pie update, today's is for the 16th February 2021....  I think the points and data might be somewhat 'screwed' but we'll do our best with what we got....








And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!                 
@Jacky_BEL !! 
@mac ??!!       
@XZero450 !!                       

Wow what the heck happened to the stats I'll never know but, WOW what a result for @XZero450 for hitting 4,400,000,000 points for FAH and another massive milestone for @Jacky_BEL for hitting over 1,100,000,000 points as well!!  What two utterly amazing milestones today!!     Oh course, there's quite a few people who have been surprising more milestones, so it's just a whole bunch of win right now.. !!

Massive congrats to everyone, very well done for hitting your next milestones and your on your way on to the next one!!   
Take care and be safe everyone...  Hope to see you again for another update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for FAH Pie for the 17th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!       

Congrats to our two new members as well for kicking arse!!   Flying up through the milestones there, so brilliant work for them both!   Another not quite up to date stats for FAH but still pretty decent   
Massive thanks to all of our members contributing to our cause today, outstanding work!!    Thank you very much!!   Thanks to everyone for their support and on that bomb shell, I'll head on and update the rest of the crunching and WCG tables!    Great work everyone and massive respect and thanks to everyone who has been contributing


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

Well here's some catching up to do as I've had a busy few days with the girls, so FAH Pie update for the 18th February 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@cine.chris !!       
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@mac ??!!         

Well great work from our three stoners today hitting new milestones each!!     We all look forward to seeing them back again for some more milestone surpasses!!  
Great support from everyone else as always as well, impressive stuff everyone!!  Well done!!  I've see TPU go up 2 positions in the last few days, 48th a few days ago, now 46th     Amazing efforts!!  

Without further ado, I'll leave it here for being awesome and start again with the 19th day of stats     Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

And here we go again for the 19th February 2021 for FAH Pie updates....









And now for the milestones and stoners for today....





@asphodel !!         
@DaveNiks ??!!         
@rybot ??!!  

And again another three stoners for the 19th February and some great milestones as well!!    Great work everyone and great scores as always..  I hope soon that Free-DC will update properly as a few days combining together is a real pain in the neck...  

Take care everyone and stay safe as always!!  Hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2021)

Well everyone a little later than planned but here we go for another FAH Pie update for the 20th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ATi7500 ??!!        
@cine.chris !!      
@cubecoyote ??!!    
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@NastyHabits !!   
@newtekie1 !!  
@nullpozzz ??!!        

What a bloody great day for stoners!!!  It seems we have a new member in our team, @cubecoyote !!   I'm not sure they are a member of the forum but welcome to the team!!  

Some very impressive scores and milestones today everyone, @NastyHabits  at 800,000,000 points and then we have @newtekie1 at 2,400,000,000 points!!  Outstanding efforts there guys!!   

It's a shame that the stats haven't updated properly again but hopefully soon they will sort themselves out...  I'd best get a move on since it's 115am here and its a Monday already.....    Stay safe and well everyone, hope to see you all again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

Well everyone, here's another update for the 21st February 2021 for FAH Pie....









And here we go for another set of milestones and stoners....




@Arjai !!         
@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@mstenholm !!  
@rybot ??!!  
@XZero450 !!                       

Well what a day for milestones today!!   Outstanding efforts from @mstenholm and @XZero450 for hitting their next milestones, they are certainly doing amazing things with their GPUs and for the team!!  @mstenholm is now the first member of TPU to surpass 5,000,000,000 points which I have no words for right now!!     Outstanding work guys, really  

The rest of the team is still doing amazing things but I wish Free-DC would just update properly!!   Catch you all again tomorrow with luck for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals for the FAH Pie update for the 22nd February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!              
@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Wow another great day for TPUs stoners!!     Great work guys, that's brilliant!!  @Jacky_BEL amazing effort there sir!!  Another TPU day of amazing!  Superb efforts from everyone contributing to the team, can't thank you enough for the support..

Well time to buzz off to do the next update, so take care everyone, hope to see you back here again soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2021)

Well here we are again everyone, FAH Pie stats for the 23rd February 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@DaveNiks ??!!        

Congrats to our stoner of the day today    Certainly had a few less than normal but it does appear that Free-DC has actually sorted itself out for a moment.... 

Great work everyone as always, brilliant day's points as always!!  Thank you so much for the support as always, hope to see you all again tomorrow!  Stay safe and well!!


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2021)

Here we are again guys and gals, stats for the 24th February 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        

I think that's all for today, the stats haven't been kind again for whatever reason, but if I have missed anyone please post up what you have hit as your milestone!!    

Great support as always everyone, really great work as always   I hope everyone is doing well and ok???   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 26, 2021)

Three folks with daily numbers higher than my latest milestone. Well done, all!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2021)

Well here we go guys and gals for an update on FAH Pie for the 25th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@asphodel !!         
@cine.chris !!       
@DaveNiks ??!!         

Another great day everyone as always     I think the results for the day are a little off but never mind   Such great contributions from everyone, thank you all so much for the support!!  
I'd best get on with the other updates but massive thanks and respect again to all


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2021)

Well here we go again for the FAH Pie stats for the 26th February 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        

Another great day with a good turn out of points I think!!   @cine.chris and @DaveNiks doing well to surpass their next milestones which is awesome!  I think the points have doubled up again for day, I really would love to understand why Free-DC's stats are like this...  Still, maybe one day things will make sense.....

Anyways, congrats to our two stoners and massive thanks to everyone contributing to the team as always      Hope to see you again soon everyone!!  Stay safe and well!!


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2021)

Well here we go again for the 27th February 2021 for the FAH Pie stats....









And now for the milestones and stones for the day....





@cine.chris !!       
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@rybot ??!!  
@XZero450 !!                       

Another brilliant day for team TPU as always everyone     Congrats and well done as always!!  

Some great milestones there today as well and one amazing one from @XZero450 !!  Congrats man!!  That's 4,600,000,000 is one hell of a milestone!!  Massive      and  for hitting that...  That must have taken a long time!!   Thank you for staying with us and continuing to do so!! 

Well everyone, great work as always, take care all of you and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope everyone is well and ok???  Here we go for some FAH Pie stats updates for the 28th February 2021.....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!       
@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!                

Well another great day for the team for the FAH Pie stats!!   Another day also that Free-DC decides to not update properly but we get that.... lol  Hopefully tomorrow it'll sort itself out...  Besides, great work to our 4 stoners today...  They have done massively well and some very impressive milestones there as well...             

We've also moved up the leader board today to 45th..  Which I thought was very impressive!  I do wonder if teams will change their level of support now or if there will be a constant continuation going on...  Well see I think!   We were getting very close to the top 20 but that has now definitely changed, a lot!!  

Take care everyone, great work, thank you all so much for the support and contributions...  Outstanding efforts, can't thank you enough!   Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

Well here we go for another update of stats for the FAH Pie for the 1st March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Angus ??!!        
@carlramsey ??!!      :t
@cine.chris !!       :roast:   
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@JasonBottin ??!!       
@jlewis02 !!                
@rybot ??!!  

Well what a day for TPU's milestones and stoners!!   Unreal scores and one amazing milestone @Jacky_BEL !!    The support in this team is every brilliant, thank you all so much for the contributions and the support!!  It's amazing!! 

Hope to see you all again soon tomorrow, I hope everyone is keeping well and ok


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

Now for an early bird update before I go and pick up my little angel Sophia...  Here's some stats for the 2nd March 2021 for FAH Pie!!  









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Arjai !!            
@carlramsey ??!!          
@cine.chris !!          

Great work everyone for another amazing day!!    Solid results as always but I don't think Free-DC has updated 100% correctly again so it's a shame but still, I would guesstimate that half would be a good estimate for how well everyone has done    

Well I suppose I had best crack on with the other updates for today     Then I can go and pick up my tired little monkey...  Take care everyone, massive thanks and  for all your efforts!!


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

Well guys and gals it'll be a bit of a quick update tonight, rather tired and I think our little girl is going to have a bit of a bad night, so best crack on hadn't I?  

So without further do do..., here's some stats for the 3rd March 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now here's the milestones and stoners for the day...





@80-watt Hamster !!             
@Captain_Skyhawk ??!!       
@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@mstenholm !!  
@rybot ??!!  
@toastem2004 !!        

Amazing efforts as always going on with our amazing team today... !!!!   @mstenholm has hit over the 5 billion points now, truly impressive 

Outstanding effort everyone, massive thanks and  for todays result    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

Well everyone I hope you're all doing well and ok??   Here's the FAH Pie stats for the 4th March 2021......









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well from what I can deduce, I believe there's no milestones or stoners for today...  I'm not sure that the stats have updated quite true.....  We'll hopefully get a better picture tomorrow if it updates properly tonight....

Amazing results though as everyday has been of late, really are pushing the numbers out higher than ever I think!!  So congratulations to everyone putting in a contribution every day  

Great work as always team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

Well here we go guys and gals, later than execpted and wished but it's been a busy day with putting together bunk beds and cooking and all the usual stuff 

Here we go for some stats from the 5th Marh 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@ATi7500 ??!!       
@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@rybot ??!!  

Great work everyone, I hope everyone has been well and ok?  Great work from our stoners today...  The stats haven't quite gone to plan today but I've got something together for a little update   Feeling properly shattered tonight, so I'm going to get on and get to bed I think!  
Massive thanks for the contributions and continued support for the team,  we certainly can't do it without you!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

Well everyone, I believe that yesterdays post for the 5th March 2021, is going to look pretty much the same as today (6th March 2021....) from Free-DC, so I'll post it up and just wonder what's going on.....









And now for the milestones and the stoners of the day.....





As I'm fairly certain that these are the exact same, I think we'll miss these out for the moment too.... 

Well I hope that Free-DC over night going go a bit more Pete Tong but we'll go from there when I hope to get 5 minutes to post it all up tomorrow      Take care everyone, great support as it always is and I hope everyone will be back again tomorrow for another update....  Take care everyone!!     I hope you're having a great Sunday!!


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2021)

Well here we go for another FAH Pie update for the 7th March 2021....













@asphodel !!          
@cine.chris !!    
@cubecoyote  ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!   

Great work from our four stoners today and welcome @cubecoyote!!     Great to have you on the team and we all hope you enjoy it here!!   @Jacky_BEL you are motoring through the milestones at moment, congrats to you !!  

I hope that everyone is doing well and everyone is ok??   Hope to see you all tomorrow again for another update, as always keep yourself safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals, FAH Pie update for the 8th March 2021....









And now for the stoners and milestones of the day.....





@ATi7500 ??!!        
@BlackSun59 !!         
@cine.chris !!      
@cubecoyote ??!!  
@rybot ??!!    
@Shenry12 ??!!       

Amazing work everyone for today, the stats, the members contributing and the points people are putting out are amazing!!    Captain is proud of his team every day and this one just proves even more so why!!    Outstanding work everyone, really great work!!  
I'm off to do some more updates else where now but wow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2021)

So everyone, a bit of a quite update I think.....  FAH Pie for the 9th March 2021......









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@XZero450 !!                           

Well done to our three stoners for today!!     Outstanding results for you all, @XZero450 wow!!      New milestones are a weekly thing for you now?!!?  Wow you must have some GPUs!!     (Is it badly timed I wish to add - That's what she said?! ......  I'll grab my coat...)   Massive congrats there as well. absolutely amazing!!  We have @cine.chris and DaveNiks as well getting on the milestone train, very impressive guys!!   
We hope to see you all again soon, so I'll be quiet and get out of everyone's way   Hope to see you all on the next update!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

Well here we go again for the 10th March 2021 for FAH Pie....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well what do you know....  Its the same as yesterdays!!     Since we already know our stoners and our milestones from yesterday, we can give them a big congrats again anyways and we can move on again    Great work everyone, I wish Free-DC would sort its life just a couple of times a week so we'd get some good ideas around how well we are doing....

As always everyone, massive thanks and   from me for all that you do everyday for our team here at TPU   

Hope to see you all again soon for our next update!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Mar 12, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we go again guys and gals, FAH Pie update for the 8th March 2021....
> 
> View attachment 191753
> 
> ...


How I managed to get 2 million plus points from 142 work units in ONE DAY, I have absolutely no clue. None.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2021)

BlackSun59 said:


> How I managed to get 2 million plus points from 142 work units in ONE DAY, I have absolutely no clue. None.


There has been some problems with getting credit for completed 16927s which I think has been resolved and the WUs are now credited. Old server issue


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

Apologies in advance for a rush update this evening as I'm just off for a 4 to 5 hour round trip to pick up Isabelle...  I thought I'd get this done...

So FAH Pie for the 11th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@80-watt Hamster !!             
@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!        

Great work from our stoners today and from the rest of the team, well done everyone for a great days crunching!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2021)

phill said:


> Apologies in advance for a rush update this evening as I'm just off for a 4 to 5 hour round trip to pick up Isabelle...


Family comes first.


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2021)

Well here we are again for another quick update, busy day today with the girls and wiped out again!!  I hope everyone else has had a good day so far??

Here's the stats for the 12th March 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@JasonBottin ??!!        
@nullpozzz ??!!       

Congrats to you both for a great day and surpassing your next milestone each!!     All of the guys and gals here seem to be in the high millions or billions of points so we don't see them often turning up in the milestones but every day they contribute at least 5 to 10 million points or more....  Unreal support from amazing people, so thank you everyone for whatever you do contribute, everything helps and nothing is too small.

Well I'd best get my butt in gear and go update the other threads !!     Take care everyone!!     Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2021)

Well another later than planned update, so a very quick one again I'm afraid to say everyone...  However, here's the results for the 13th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Massive congrats to our 3 stoners today, brilliant efforts that for sure!!     I hope everything is doing ell and is alright for everyone!!     Time to get myself over to the other update threads!!    See you soon all!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Mar 15, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> There has been some problems with getting credit for completed 16927s which I think has been resolved and the WUs are now credited. Old server issue


Ah. That may explain it.  Thanks.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2021)

Here we go everyone, another update from the 14th March 2021 for FAH Pie ......









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day.....





@cubecoyote ??!!  
@JasonBottin ??!!        
@Jstn7477 !!   
@mstenholm !!  rockout:                    

Well done to our stoners of the day for hitting their next milestones!!    Some amazing numbers there for milestones, certainly not going to be achieved in 5 to 10 minutes of starting FAH! !  

Great work everyone, great support, brilliant efforts, can't thank you all enough!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2021)

Well here's a very quick update for everyone for the 15th March 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@DaveNiks ??!!        
@newtekie1 !!  

A massive shout out for @newtekie1 for his 2,500,000,000 points milestone and for @DaveNiks as well, hitting a lovely 17,000,000 points too!!  

Amazing effort from everyone contributing today!!  Utterly brilliant work team TPU!!     !!  I hope everyone is keeping well and is alright and ok


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2021)

Well here we are with a slightly out of date update for FAH Pie for the 16th March 2021....   









And now for the milestones and stoners for the 'day'





@cine.chris !!      
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@JasonBottin ??!!       
@mac ??!!         
@nullpozzz ??!!     
@XZero450 !!                       

Congrats to all of our stoners today, I hope that I haven't missed anyone out but I think I have got everyone!!   I'm not sure what Free-DC was doing today, but definitely combining a load of dates together that's for sure...

Hopefully tomorrow it'll be updated and correct..... I suppose I'm best to leave things there and wait and see what is going on tomorrow with the next update.....  Everyone take care, massive thanks and congrats for all of the hard work and points contributed, an absolute massive amount here guys and gals!!       Hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

Well here we are for another later than planned update for the 17th March 2021 for FAH Pie.....







 

And now for the milestones and the stoners....





@BirdoSwaggins !!           

I believe I have all the stoners above, if I have missed any other milestones please drop me a line or just post it up    Great work everyone, you are all doing an amazing job supporting team TPU!!   I'm real glad we have really great members in this team!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

Well here we are again ladies and gents...  FAH Pie for the 18th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@cine.chris !!      
@FinnyHiStick ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!     
@mac ??!!         
@Mark_Balcerak ??!!       

Well what another amazing day of stoners today!!     Welcome goes out to our newest member I believe, @Mark_Malcerak !!   If any one knows of his forum name or if you looking at this page now Mark, please post here with your forum name, so we can keep you in touch with the milestones that you break along the way!! 
Congrats to all of our stoners today, very well done!!   

Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 19, 2021)

@weekendgeek passed the intermediate 250 million milestone


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2021)

Well guys and gals, I hope everyone is well and ok???   Just passing by, doing an update for the 19th March 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





It seems like the stats from yesterday that I had posted up, are very similar to the ones today!!  Well, I'm guessing we might be in for a better update soon     Well, here's hoping !!  But as always, amazing efforts and support as always, you guys and gals are nothing short of amazing!!  What a great team!!  Massive thanks for all the contributions and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Happy folding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

Here's some stats for the 20th March 2021 for FAH Pie guys and gals.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!             
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Shenry12 ??!!       

Great work everyone, and more so to our stoners of the day today...  Outstanding efforts     Apologies for the slightly quick and not much chat update, bit later than planned and need to get to bed!!  
Take care everyone and be safe!!     Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

Well everyone, here we go with another update for FAH Pie for the 21st March 2021....









And now here goes for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@cine.chris !!      
@mac ??!!         
@Shenry12 ??!!       
@ThePutzer ??!!       
@XZero450 !!!!         

Well what an amazing set of stoners we have today!!  We have all sorts of milestones today, but the one I'm most in shock over is @XZero450 !!  5,000,000,000 points milestone here you come!! Wow that must have taken a long time to get there!!  

Well what a way to start the update process tonight and seeing that result...  Amazing!!    Take well and safe everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2021)

And as always later than I was hoping for but here we are   Here's some stats for the 22nd March 2021!!









And now time for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@80-watt Hamster !!             
@Angus ??!!             
@DaveNiks ??!!        

Well with Free-DC being still a little messed up to be polite about it, hopefully it won't be too long before we can actually get some numbers that are actually correct for the days contribution for our team...  Such a mess!!  

Still, great work to all of our stoners and massive thanks to everyone contributing to the team, it's outstanding the level of contributions everyone is making...  Thank you so much!!   

Hope to catch you all again for the next update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

Well after a bit of catch up in sleep, best get the stats updated for everyone   So here we are for the 23rd of March 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Iraklis ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  

@mstenholm !!  

Well done everyone for the milestones and what a day for the support and contributions to our team     Great work everyone, such a really great day as always!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Stay safe and will get the next update sorted out too


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

And here we are again for the next update for FAH Pie, 24th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@cine.chris !!          

Another great milestone for our stoner today @cine.chris    Well done mate!!   
I hope that everyone is doing well and alright, the support this team gives is second to none!!     Outstanding work and effort everyone!!   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

Well here we go for an update for the 25th March 2021 stats for FAH Pie....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@mac ??!!         
@nullpozzz ??!!       

Well done to our stoners today and congrats to them hitting their next milestone!!     Great work!!   

Amazing level of support as always from everyone, thank you all so much!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and ok!?  Hope to see you again for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

And here we go again for the 26th March 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the stoners and milestones of the day....





@XZero450 !!                          

I believe I have captured the stoners right today...  I apologise if I have missed anyone but sometimes I think they can get all bundled together and then I end up mentioning people twice for the same milestone...  Massive apologies for not mentioning you if you have passed by one, please do post up and say!!  

Outstanding support here everyone, I don't honestly believe TPU has ever made so many points in a day!!  Amazing work from an amazing team!!  

I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright...  Please take care and hopefully, we'll meet for the next update!!    See ya pals!!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

Well guys, it seems Free-DC has had some other ideas for our stats update for the 27th March 2021....

Sadly it's not updated correctly or indeed, at all, so I can't give out anything of any use I'm afraid.....    Hopefully tomorrow will update us properly 

Take care everyone, hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

Well here we go everyone for an earlier than normal update for the FAH Pie for the 28th March 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@Shenry12 ??!!           

Congrats and well done to our stoner for todays achievement, we hope to see you back again soon!!   

Everyone else is going nuts as always with how much they are producing and contributing to the team!!  Outstanding effort everyone!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2021)

Well here we go again for another update for the FAH Pie for the 29th March 2021!!









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@80-watt Hamster !!             
@mac ??!!         

Great work from our two stoners today and well done to the rest of the team for the support and contributions that everyone has managed!!  Can't thank you all enough for the continued support!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope that you've had a good day today, here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 30th March 2021!! 









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Well it seems to be that we have the same milestones and stoners as we did yesterday, so I'm thinking that I won't tag them a second time but we'll just pass by this as another Free-DC senior moment and move on   

Great work everyone as always, some amazing contributions and outstanding effort from the top 17, as everyone has gone way over the 1 million point contribution for the day...  Can't thank you enough!!    

I hope everyone is doing great and well, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

Well, here's a quick update before I head off to bed, what a day it's been!!  But, what a day has it been for our amazing FAH Pie team for the 31st March 2021!!??









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@BlackSun59 !!     
@mac ??!!         

Well done to our two stoners of the day and big congrats to everyone for the massive amount of support today, it's amazing to see each day     Hope to see everyone soon, we have been very much making progress!!   

Take care of yourselves everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

Well everyone here we are for another FAH Pie update, this time for the 1st April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ATi7500 ??!!         
@XZero450 !!                         

Great work from our two stoners today but @XZero450 !!   Not far off @mstenholm for that number one spot in the team for FAH....  Amazing work the both of you!!  

Everyone has been pushing very well of late as well and can't thank you all enough for the sheer amount of support you give TPU  It's unreal!! I'd best get on with the other updates, thank you everyone your awesome!!       Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope you have had a good day??  Here's some FAH Pie stats for the 2nd April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Jacky_BEL !!           

Great work Mr @Jacky_BEL !!    So close to that 2,000,000,000 points I bet you can't wait till you could hit it!!   

Outstanding work and effort as always everyone, brilliant work!!     Hopefully see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!  If anyone would like me to add anything to these updates or take something out or whatever the case might be, please do let me know!!    I'm the only one who comes up with stupid ideas, so not idea is a bad one!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2021)

Well here we go everyone for an update for the 3rd April 2021 for FAH Pie.....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day as well.....





Sadly no one today but, it's the weekend...  People hopefully chilling out and having a good relax!!    Hopefully we'll get to see a milestoner or two tomorrow  
Great support as always everyone, some amazing numbers everyday, outstanding efforts   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?      Take care everyone and be safe and sound!!  Hope to see you tomorrow...


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2021)

Well here we are again for the FAH Pie update for the 4th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Shenry12 ??!!       

Congrats to our two stoners for the day!!     We all hope to see you both again soon!!  
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??  The contributions from the team are amazing, thank you all so much for the continued and massive support we have from everyone every day...   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2021)

Well here we are a little later than I'd planned but still, here we go...  Stats updates for the 5th April 2021 for FAH Pie....









And here we are with the stoners and milestones of the day.....





@mstenholm !!                         
@nullpozzz ??!!         
@Shenry12 ??!!        

Great work from our three stoners today and more so to @mstenholm for hitting the big 5,400,000,000 milestone!!    Outstanding sir that is a crazy high number and must have taken an equally crazy amount of electric to get to as well!!  Hats off to you sir!! 
We all hope to see you all again for your next milestones soon!!     Great work everyone who's contributing to our team daily as well, massive respects for you!!   

Take care everyone and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another stats update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2021)

Well here we are, later than planned but I think I can put that down to Forza Horizon 4, probably what has kept me busy for about 2 hours doing on single race.....  But enough of that, here's what you'd like most, the stats for FAH Pie for the 6th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@cubecoyote ??!!    

Well, congrats to the milestone @Cubecoyote and we hope to see you again soon too!!  
Amazing efforts as always everyone for the support and we hope to see you again soon!!    Take care and see you tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2021)

Well here we go again for another update for FAH Pie for the 7th April 2021 ....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@FinnyHiStick ??!!          
@Jacky_BEL !!   
@XZero450 !!                          

What a great day for TPU and what an amazing day for the stoners of the day as well!!  !! Outstanding efforts from everyone but @Jacky_BEL and @XZero450, wow!!     You both are flying along and doing some massive scores!!!!   Well we can't thank you all enough for the level of support, it's amazing!!

Best go and make a start on the other updates now but I hope everyone is taking care and doing well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2021)

Well guys and gals, after a long and not so great end to the day, here we are with FAH Pie stats update for the 8th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no stoners today but there's another day I'm sure around at some point...  
Amazing contributions from 1st and 2nd places, Mr @Jacky_BEL  and Mr @XZero450, such impressive gains there my friends!!  Massive respect to you both!!  Also loads of respect to everyone else contributing to our team, If anyone knows of any friends/family that might like to join, please do sign up for the team, we'd love to have you 

Taking a quick update today since it's my last half day with my little girl tomorrow, so I'll be getting these updates done quickly and then in bed before its stupid o-clock like normal...  Thank you everyone for the support with the team!!  So much appreciation!!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2021)

Well a little later than I had expected and was hoping for, but oops!   Here's the stats for the FAH Pie for the 9th April 2021...










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





It seems like we have already had these three milestones a few days ago, since Free-DC has managed to get a little behind the times or something...  Still, hopefully it'll catch up soon and will sort itself out   I hope everyone is doing well and ok?    Hopefully have an earlier update for tomorrow...  230am UK time is a little late lol


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

Well here goes for a very quick update for the 10th April 2021 for FAH Pie .....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day...





@80-watt Hamster !!            
@Jstn7477 !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work from our stoners today and what about these amazing milestones!!     Great work team!!  
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Apologies for no update yesterday, was shattered and head hit the pillow and I was out! Best get on with the update for yesterday


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

And here we go for another update, 11th April 2021 for FAH Pie .....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but   
Great support from everyone as always, thank you all for the brilliant support!!     Hope to see you all again soon for the next update!! 

Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2021)

Well here we go before I leave work, something useful to come from the day!!  FAH Pie for the 12th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@ATi7500 ??!!         
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@XZero450 !!  

What a day for amazing milestones!!    Great work everyone for the support and the contributions!!   Wow!! 

Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update and hopefully we'll see the stoners for another milestone pass sometime soon as well!!


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 14, 2021)

Passed 22 million points!


Spoiler






Yep, that is not the TPU F@H team.
I know.


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2021)

Well hello everyone!!    I hope that everyone's well and ok?  Here's some stats for FAH Pie for the 13th April 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's hopefully another around the corner  
Great work everyone, I think Free-DC has finally sorted itself out for the days update, amazing contributions as always!! 

Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Well here we go again with an update for FAH Pie for the 14th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but no bad thing at all   Great work everyone, I think Free-DC is catching up with itself again or something is going on there, but very very nice contributions everyone!! Great work and support from our TPU team as always!!  

Please keep up the amazing work everyone, support from you all is second to none!


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Well here we go for an update on the FAH Pie for the 15th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@XZero450 !!                          

Amazing milestones today guys, wow!!      Looks like we might have a new number one soon!!  An outstanding, amazing effort from @XZero450 for getting so far and more so fast!!   Well I look forward to seeing what tomorrows up date brings the team...  I do hope everyone is well and ok??   Hope to see you all soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2021)

Why hello.....  Lets see how these updates go as I've got to reinstall the PC as it's behaving very weirdly so time to get the updates done, then Windows reinstalled!!  Fun night ahead for me!  

I digress.....  Here's some stats for the 16th April 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well it seems that Free-DC has done its usual and has not quite updated so well, but congrats to our stoner again  @DaveNiks we all hope to see you again soon!!   
Great work everyone for the contributions as always and I think that we now have a new leader for our team, @XZero450 !! 









I hope that hits the right spot!!    Amazing effort and work, your contributions as @Jacky_BEL and @mstenholm have been utterly amazing and the team has a massive push with you all helping.  

Well, time for me to start on another update, but I'm in awe as always guys, massive respect to you all!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2021)

Well here we go for an update for the 17th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@agent00skid !!   
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work from our two stoners today, outstanding guys!!   Well done indeed!!   @Jacky_BEL that milestone is amazing!!   Massive congrats on that one mate!!  

Massive and major thanks to everyone who has contributed to the team, it's amazing work from everyone, we really do have such an amazing team!!    

I'd best get a move on, on to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2021)

Well what a day, but here's some nice FAH Pie stats to chill out with for the 18th April 2021.......










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@FinnyHiStick ??!!         
@newtekie1 !!                        
@XZero450 !!                             

What an outstanding day for TPU and @XZero450 !!  What a milestone mate!!  Congrats!! 
Another fine job by everyone else who has managed to contribute and put TPU in amongst the big teams!!  What a day, outstanding efforts and great work, thank you all so much for the contributions and support!!  

Until tomorrow.....    Be safe and stay well!!


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope you're all well and ok?   Here comes the FAH Pie for the 19th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@80-watt Hamster !!       

Great work from our lone stoner today!!     Great effort @80-watt Hamster !!     We hope to see you again soon!! 
Great support from everyone else again today, some amazing contributions!!  Thank you all so much for the massive support for the TPU team


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2021)

Well guys and gals, I hope everyone is well and ok?....  Here we go for a quick update for the 20th April 2021 for the FAH Pie !!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Norton !!!!                     

Great work from our master @Norton, I hope he see's this and comes for a visit to this amazing team soon!!  
Another fantastic day everyone for all the contributions and support of this amazing team     Outstanding efforts as always, so proud!!  

Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update!!      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Here we go guys for a quick update for FAH Pie for the 21st April 2021....









And here's for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Jacky_BEL !!  
@mstenholm !!                        

Amazing milestones to our two stoners today, outstanding work to both of you, wow!!   
Amazing efforts from the rest of the members contributing today as well, thank you all so much for your support to the team   I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for FAH Pie for the 22nd April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today for a milestone but hopefully there might be one or two around the corner   

Great work everyone, the numbers are amazing and @Jacky_BEL and @XZero450 are putting out some amazing numbers!!  How many GPUs do you both have running this!?!  Outstanding.....       Well I had best get myself moving along and updating the rest of the stats for today, hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for the next update    Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2021)

And here we go for an update for FAH Pie for the 23rd April 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@NastyHabits !!       

Congrats to our stoner @NastyHabits for hitting such a brilliant milestone!!     Congrats for hitting such a great milestone!! 

It's another brilliant day for TPU as always, can't thank you all enough for the support you have and are giving this amazing team!!     Well I hope to catch yo with you all soon, but hope to see you back again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2021)

Well guys and gals here we go for some FAH Pie stats update for the 24th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@XZero450 !!                          

Seemed like the stats have only half updated today as we have got some of yesterdays data with todays but never an issue    Amazing milestone from our @XZero450 !!      Utterly brilliant work sir!!  You are flying along with the points at the moment!!   That said, Mr @Jacky_BEL is pushing the boat out massively as well....  How do you both do it is beyond me!!  But in a good way of course!!

Thank you to everyone contributing as always, the numbers and the constant support is so amazing, I've never met a team like it!!  Thank you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice to see the points for @hertz9753


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 26, 2021)

I think there were a new series of workunits pushed out, that made the GPU's work in a different way.
The cards managed to get more PPD, but also ran quite hotter, so I adjusted the power limit again.


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

Well a bit later than I had actually planned since Sophia decided not to sleep...  But still, here we go for a bit of a quick FAH Pie stats update for the 25th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Shenry12 ??!!       

Great work and result for our lone stoner for the day @shenry12 !!   Congrats!!  
Great work from everyone else as well, those numbers are looking pretty damn sweet!!   

As I'm sadly slacking on the updates, I apologise in advance but I'll get on with them and get them done for people to see instead of read all the rubbish I'm sayin'!!    (Apologies, Red Dwarf out takes quote lol)  I hope everyone is well and ok!?!


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

And here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 26th April 2021....









And now for the stoners for the day....





@Jacky_BEL !!  

Well done to @Jacky_BEL for his amazing milestone achievement!!    Outstanding efforts there my good sir, thank you so much for being part of our small but amazing team!!
Everyone else was putting in some great results as well, outstanding effort everyone!!  Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2021)

Well another day and another set of FAH Pie Stats results      Here we go guys and gals for the 27th April 2021 update....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@BlackSun59 !!     
@DaveNiks ??!!        

Great work from our two stoners today for hitting their milestones!!     We'll hopefully see you again soon !!
Another brilliant day of support and contributions, outstanding efforts from the top 5 guys as always   

Take care everyone and hope to see you all again for the next update


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2021)

Well here we go again for another update for the FAH Pie Stats for he 28th April 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@FinnyHiStick ??!!             

Great work from our stoner for the day @FinnyHiStick !!   Hoping to get to see you pass 200,000,000 points very soon!!  What an achievement!!   I mean the rest of the team today had a great contribution as well, amazing effort and work everyone!!  

Hope to see you all in the next update..  I hope everyone is doing well and ok


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

Well gents apologies for the lateness tonight, I've just got back from a 4 hour round trip to pick up my eldest Isabelle and I'm bloody shattered, so this update will be a bit of a no frills one I'm afraid   But here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for teh 29th April 2021....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....




@80-watt Hamster !!                 

Great work from our lone stoner today @80-watt Hamster !! for hitting his next milestone!!   Great effort man, we all hope to see you again soon!!

Another crackingly good day for contributions everyone, brilliant work indeed!!   Apologies for this update being quick, just need some sleep!   Take care all and hope to see you for the next up date!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 1, 2021)

phill said:


> Well gents apologies for the lateness tonight, I've just got back from a 4 hour round trip to pick up my eldest Isabelle and I'm bloody shattered, so this update will be a bit of a no frills one I'm afraid   But here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for teh 29th April 2021....
> 
> View attachment 198689
> 
> ...


You're too hard on yourself, sir. You do a bang-up job day after day.


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> You're too hard on yourself, sir. You do a bang-up job day after day.


Thank you for your kind words.... Feeling it tonight so sadly a quick update again !!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

Well everyone, here's another quick update for the FAH Pie stats for the 30th April 2021....









And now for the stoners and milestones of the day.....





@Jacky_BEL !!  
@JasonBottin ??!!        

Congrats to our two stoners of the day and massive well done to @Jacky_BEL for his 2,500,000,000 milestone for TPU!!   Outstanding milestone there sir, massive congrats!!  
The contributions today have been outstanding everyone, please do keep it up, team TPU couldn't do any of this without you!!  Hope to catch up with you tomorrow for another update


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 2, 2021)

Made it to the Top 10! Woo hoo!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Well here we go for a bit of an update for the 1st May 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@nullpozzz ??!!         

Well congrats to our lone stoner today @nullpozzz !!  Great work there mate hitting your next milestone and I will say this on the whole of the team, I hope that you find us and join us in the forum!!  As always, the support from everyone who's contributed today has been outstanding so hats off to all of your for the support you've given TPU today!!   I'm sure it will long continue!!  

As I've a load more to update, best get myself in update mode and then I can get to bed and sleep!!     Take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Well here goes the next update, the 2nd May 2021 FAH Pie Stats update....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@toastem2004 !!               
@XZero450 !!                          

Well look who's surpassed yet another massive milestone!! @XZero450 outstanding efforts there sir!!     Brilliant work from @toastem2004 as well for hitting his next milestone too...  Brilliant work as always from everyone contributing today!!   
I don't believe that today was a full update for the stats but I think the figures give us a rough idea for what and where people came     If anyone has been missed though, please do post it up!!     It would be great to get these Forums a little more active to say the least!!   

Hope to catch you all on the next update!!   Take care all!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Well ladies and gents, I hope everyone is doing well and ok??     Here we go for an update for the 3rd May 2021 for FAH Pie stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no new milestones today for the team, but I'm sure there'll be something around the corner     I mean @Jacky_BEL and @XZero450 will probably be there in a few minutes    

Amazing effort and work everyone, brilliant work!!   I hope everyone is well and ok??   
I'd best get on with a few more updates but I hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update or three


----------



## Jacky_BEL (May 4, 2021)

I'm heading for the top 500 spot.


----------



## windwhirl (May 4, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I'm heading for the top 500 spot.


Awesome work you guys!


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

Well everyone here we go again, another FAH Pie Stats update for the 4th May 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@carlramsey ??!!           

Congrats to our stoner for the day, great work there man!!    We all hope to see you back again soon for hitting your next one  
If anyone else has hit anything they consider a special marker with their folding, never be afraid to post something up!    I hope that everyone is doing well and ok, I hope everyone has had a good day!!  Take care all and hope to see you in the next update tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 6, 2021)

Well everyone here's another day for FAH Pie Stats update for the 5th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Jacky_BEL !!   

Outstanding effort from @Jacky_BEL for hitting his next milestone!!  Unreal amounts of horse power to get so many points in such a small time!!  Those GPUs Jacky must be heating up he house very nicely!!   Credit to you for running them 24/7, that's without a doubt!!     

Another great day for everyone else too, I mean 22 members in total contributing for the day, its a brilliant sight to see    Well everyone, thank you for the brilliant support!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update....  Gotta go do the others whilst the Mrs is putting Sophia to bed...  The little one never knows when to quit....  Wonder where she gets it from........


----------



## phill (May 7, 2021)

Well guys and gals, I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Here's some FAH Pie Stat updates for the 6th May 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





Sadly no stoners today but hell it's coming up the weekend and you know, people need to chill out for the weekend, as we'll let this pass by   
Brilliant work as always everyone, I think the numbers aren't quite correct when it comes to the full day but we are used to these little Free-DC quirks I think so, we'll move on      Thank you everyone for all the support with the FAH Project.  The team can't do it without every single one of you


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

Hi guys and gals, apologies for the lack of updates yesterday, went to bed early and never got around to doing it...  So...  Here we go for the FAH Pie update for the 7th May 2021...

But sadly when I was able to collect the data, there was nothing there for the day as hadn't updated properly from the previous day...  Gutted   The following day will hopefully have this covered as well, so lets move on to that shall we


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

And here we are for the 8th May 2021 FAH Pie stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always someone around the milestone corner  

Great work from everyone again, looking at the massive contributions it seems everyone was flying along as always     Great work everyone, really brilliant stuff!!      Shall we get on with the other updates for now and see what happens?


----------



## phill (May 10, 2021)

Here we go again ladies and gents for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but it's a Monday after all...  Everyone needs a day or two to get over the weekend right??   
Great work and masses of support guys and gals as always, the points are piling on for the team!!  
Great efforts as always and I can't wait to see you back again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

Right here we go, nice quick and hopefully easy update     FAH Pie Stats for the 10th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@80-watt Hamster !!            
@Jacky_BEL !!   
@Jstn7477 !!  
@XZero450 !!                          

Some massive and major milestones today everyone, what a site to see!!     

Amazing work today gents and I don't think the stats are quite right today either as the points are a fair way down on what they have normally been but still, I know you're all putting in such efforts, its just utterly amazing !!   Thank you so much    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

Well here we go for a quick and hopefully painless update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 11th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Umm....  I seem to recall doing these chaps milestones yesterday......   Ah never mind   I guess Free-DC stats didn't quite update as well last night..  But still, amazing efforts guys and wow, look at the milestones on that!!   

Great effort from everyone again today, thank you all so much for the continued support!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, best get these done quick or else the Mrs's will be moaning I ain't cooked tea quick enough!!    Well at least it'll be warm.....


----------



## phill (May 14, 2021)

Well I hope everyone is well and ok this evening??   Here's some stats for the 12th May 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@timmaaight ??!!    

Well congrats to our lone stoner today, nice milestone there man!!     I don't think @timmaaight is part of the forum, but if anyone knows of his forum name, please drop me a line and tag away as well please  
Another brilliant day with the support as always, you guys and gals never fail to amaze me!!  Hope everyone is doing well and ok...  Take care and hope to see you all in the next update!!    !!


----------



## phill (May 15, 2021)

Well guys and gals here we go again with another FAH Pie Stats update for the 13th May 2021.....











And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@newtekie1 !!     

Well congrats to our lone stoner today @newtekie1 !!  Great work man!!    Amazing milestone!!
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright today??  Great work everyone, think Free-DC stats wasn't going to update tonight for me but glad it has   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

Apologies guys and gals for no update yesterday... The little lady woke and I ended up getting her back to sleep and fell asleep as well, next thing I saw was 2am....  So here we are!!    I aim to update tonight.... lol  So here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 14th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@newtekie1 !!      

Well look at our lone stoner today, what a lovely milestone that is!!    Well done Mr @newtekie1 !!      Outstanding work...!!  Well everyone had a great day yesterday, I think the stats didn't update properly but never to mind  
Now lets get on to the next update.....


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

And here we go for an update on the FAH Pie Stats for the 15th May 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@BlackSun59 !!       

Well done to our lone stoner again today!!     Great work there @BlackSun59 !!  We hope to see you back again soon!!     Another day of half the stats from Free-DC, yesterday it was twice the amount, wonder if tomorrow's update will be accurate?? 

Great work everyone for the amazing contributions, really great work    I hope everyone is well and doing ok??   Going to crack on a bit more, but will hope to see you all again in the next update


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 18, 2021)

phill said:


> And here we go for an update on the FAH Pie Stats for the 15th May 2021...
> 
> View attachment 200560
> 
> ...


I'm here as work and fatigue allow, Phill. Thanks much for the recognition [takes a bow]


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

Well guys and gals - a bit later than I wished to be doing an update for you but I suppose better late than never lol    Here's some stats for the 16th May 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Jacky_BEL !!   
@XZero450 !!                         

Great work from our two stoners, such amazing milestones as well, outstanding!!   The daily contribution is awesome as well, such great members we have here at TPU!!    I'd best get on with the next update as well for you all 

@BlackSun59 your more than welcome for the mention!!  I believe no matter how much or little or whatever in between someone is able to contribute to the team, it needs to be 'shouted about!!'   We all do this out the good will in us, some have bigger contributions as some are able to some aren't, whatever anyone does is a massive thing for the team and for me.  You could simply just wave bye at that point!   I thank everyone who is able to do this for us, as after all without a team, we'd be nowhere near where we are now


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

And here we go again for FAH Pie Stats on the 17th May 2021 .... 









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        

Congrats to our lone stoner for the day, another great milestone to surpass     We hope to see you again soon @carlramsey!!   
I believe only about 1/2 the points for the day for some reason, I think Free-DC breaks everytime we have an update for our team!!  It can't handle the awesome that is TPU!!      Hope everyone is well and ok and look forward to seeing you hopefully again tomorrow for another update !!   

Take care all!!


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

Well may as well do something useful today, so here I go....    FAH Pie Stats update for the 18th May 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones and stoners today but then I think we've had enough and everyone should take 5   
Another great day of production everyone, brilliant work and effort as always   Such amazing numbers its no wonder I love this forum and community so much!!       Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2021)

Here we go guys and gals for an update for the 19th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!       
@windwhirl !!   

Great work from our two stoners today, well done guys!!     Hope to see you again real soon for your next milestone 
I'm not convinced that this is a full update from Free-DC but it's the data I had from when I looked at it this morning.... Apologies everyone if I might have missed anyone out because of it...  

Great work as always, such brilliant support from everyone as always    Hope to see you for another update, so take care and hopefully see you there!!


----------



## phill (May 21, 2021)

Well everyone, here's a bit of an early update, but here we go    FAH Pie Stats for the 20th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@carlramsey ??!!       

Great work for our stoner today!!    Nice one @carlramsey!!  Hope to see you back again soon!!   
Everyone else is going great with the contributions and support !!     Great work everyone, thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2021)

Hi guys and gals, here's a quick FAH Pie Stats update for you for the 21st May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!       
@nullpozzz ??!!             

Great work from our two stoners today and great efforts from the members contributing to the team as well     I don't think Free-DC updated quite so correctly or after a certain point but still very impressive numbers everyone, amazing as always   

Hope to see you back again tomorrow, take care!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2021)

Well here we are again guys and gals, FAH Pie Stats for the 22nd May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@ TPU!!              
@carlramsey ??!!       
@DaveNiks ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@mstenholm !!                        

Great work everyone today and as for our stoners, well awesome efforts and amazing milestones!!!!   TPU has hit the big 40,000,000,000 point milestone!!    Congrats everyone supporting the team!!     As to @Jacky_BEL and @mstenholm massive congrats with the milestones!!   Outstanding efforts!!   
Well done to all 4 of our stoners for the day, outstanding!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2021)

Well here we are again guys and gals, FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd May 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@bogmali !! 
@carlramsey ??!!        

Great work from our two stoners today, congrats to both of you for hitting your next milestone!!  Hope to see you both back again real soon!!   Great work everyone for another amazing day, brilliant support as always!!     I hope everything is going well and ok for everyone, take care and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 25, 2021)

Here we go and ladies and gents, FAH Pie Stats for the 24th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        
@XZero450 !!                          

Well what a great day for our stoners!!  @Carlramsey and @XZero450 ....  Great work!! That's one hell of a milestone Xzero450!!   Massive congrats for hitting 6,000,000,000 points!!     

Another great day everyone for the contributions, outstanding work!!  Hope to see you all back again for another day's update for tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals, FAH Pie Stats for the 25th May 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@carlramsey ??!!        

Great work from our stoner @carlramsey today, brilliant work indeed!!   We all hope to see you again soon for your next milestone!!  May it long continue!!   
Apologies guys and gals for the slow updates last few days...  When I've been trying to get them done, tiredness taken over, so I'm going to get everyone updated and then it's sleep time!      So lets get moving.....  On wards with the next update!!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

And here we are with the 26th May 2021 FAH Pie Stats for the day....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@carlramsey ??!!               

Another outstanding day of work for @Carlramsey!!     Congrats man, way to go!!    Another cracking day everyone as well, brilliant work as always from team TPU...  Take care all, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

Well here we go again, later than planned as per the norm, but here's some stats for the 27th May 2021 for FAH Pie.....









Well here's the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly, no one today but maybe tomorrow??  I mean it is Friday, everyone should be having chill out day on a Friday!!  
Great work though everyone,  really great work from the top two guys, nearly 40,000,000 million points between you both!!   Take care and hope to see you all again soon   I hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

Here we are guys and gals for the 28th May 2021 stats for FAH Pie.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Some nice milestones today everyone!!     Check out @Carlramsey and look at @Jacky_BEL !! !!  I hope that we both see them back again soon for their next milestones!!  How awesome!!  
@Jacky_BEL that's one heck of a big milestone for how long you've been with the team, all I can say is that....                   

Great work everyone, don't think the stats are quite right today but nevertheless    Outstanding efforts from Team TPU!!       Hope to see you again tomorrow....


----------



## Jacky_BEL (May 30, 2021)

The team is now populating 6 different spots in the billion points milestone group over at EOC - Folding


----------



## phill (May 30, 2021)

Here goes for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 29th May 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        
@ThePutzer ??!!               

Great work from our two stoners today, brilliant efforts as always!!    Some high flying scores there @ThePutzer!!      We all hope to see you again soon for your next milestones guys, so please do keep up the great work!!  

Everyone else I see going crazy as always!!  Congrats and massive thanks to everyone contributing as well!!  I hope everyone is doing well and ok so I'll make my move and get out of dodge before I do something like say something intelligent or something     Take care all and see you hopefully tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2021)

Well here goes nothing for some updates...  FAH Pie Stats for the 30th May 2021....









And now for the stoners and milestones of the day....





Sadly no one today but there's hope that everyone is having a great weekend instead, or should that be long weekend??    I hope either way, it's a good one!    Free-DC not updating properly again as you can see from the scoresso hopefully it'll sort itself out tomorrow..  I live in hope...

I hope everyone is doing well and ok....  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update for FAH Pie Stats     Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

Here we are for the last day in (31st) May 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats update......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@carlramsey ??!!         
@XZero450 !!   

Well another great day for our two stoners today and what a milestone for @XZero450!!   Outstanding dedication right there sir!!   

Brilliant work everyone for the support as well, I know the stats haven't updated properly but still, here's hoping they will do soon for us    Great efforts everyone, thank you all so much for the continued support for the team!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

All righty then...    Time for a quick update I think, here we have the FAH Pie Stats for the 1st June 2021.....













@80-watt Hamster !!             
@debs3759  !!            

 Great work from our two stoners today!!    Very nice results from you both for sure!!    Great efforts there and what results from the TPU team in general??  I mean 12 people getting over 1 million points each, I mean how great is that!!    Everyone thank you so much for the contributions and support as ever and always     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

Well here we go again everyone, another FAH Pie Stats update, for the 2nd June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day...





@JasonBottin ??!!        

Great day for our lone stoner @JasonBottin!!  Congrats on hitting that milestone and we hope to see you again soon!!   Great work everyone, I see @XZero450 screaming ahead today with the points he's making, massive respects to you sir!!      

I hope everyone else is doing really well and is ok   Thank you all for the support and contributions today, outstanding efforts from everyone!!


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 4, 2021)

phill said:


> I mean 12 people getting over 1 million points each, I mean how great is that!!


I'm actually only at around 540K ppd. Would be over 600K if I didn't have so many failed uploads


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

Well here we go for very quick updates for the FAH Pie Stats for the 3rd June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        

Great work from our stoner today @Carlramsey and great work from everyone who contributed to the team today     Massive thanks for all the support!!   It's a shame the stats aren't correct but hopefully tomorrows stats will be a load better...

Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

And here we go for the 4th June 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        

Well that wasn't very long before another milestone was hit and surpassed now was is @carlramsey!!     Congrats man on the milestone!

Still don't think that the stats are quite where they should be, but showing a little more promise than yesterday    Great work on the support everyone, great day of results too I'm sure of it!!     Take care everyone and hope to see you back for the next one....


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2021)

Well here we are again guys and gals, FAH Pie Stats for the 5th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        
@newtekie1 !!        

Well what another great day for our stoners, massive congrats to them both!!     I hope that everyone else is doing well and ok?

Brilliant work everyone for the day, brilliant!!    Hope to see you all again soon for the next update!!   Stonkin' good day everyone!!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 7, 2021)

phill said:


> View attachment 203001
> 
> 
> @newtekie1 !!


2.8 Billion. Holy........


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2021)

Well here we go for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 6th June 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Outstanding efforts from our @Jacky_BEL hitting that amazing milestone, massive massive congrats to you sir...       
Brilliant results as always everyone, I have been wondering since the results/stats I've been seeing from Extreme (This one....) has been very low in comparison...  Ummm...  I'll keep an eye to it 

Hope to see you all again tomorrow everyone, I hope you've had a great day


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2021)

Well here we go again for another quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 7th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day,....





@BlackSun59 !!      
@carlramsey ??!!        

Massive congrats to our two stoners today...     Great work there both of you, really great stuff!!

A bit of a quick update today but hopefully tomorrow it'll be a little better from me side of things.....  take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2021)

Well here's for a very quick update again for FAH Pie Stats for the 8th June 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        
@Norton !!                                         

Amazing milestone there from our amazing leader @Norton!!  Congrats mate, I hope that you can at least come see your milestone!!  We all really hope you can come back soon and hang around with us for a bit, I don't believe anyone here would disagree at all with me.....

I must make a move so I'm going to get on with the next update for our TPU team......    Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!    But hopefully a fair bit earlier.....


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

Well what an evening that was...  It's 130am here so I'm going to make these last two days updates a little quicker than normal, but I'll try and catch up properly with the one tomorrow....  Give the shortness, just tired   Here's the stats for the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but hopefully for the next update, we'll have some movement!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok??   Quick update today, onto the next for you all


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

Now for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 10th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....





@debs3759  !!            

Great work from our stoner @debs3759 !!  Well done!!  We all hope to see you again very soon for your next milestone update   
I do hope everyone is well and ok??  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update to FAH then


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2021)

Well here we go, a little earlier as hoped but not as early as hoped   Here's some stats for the 11th June 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats...









And now here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but it is the weekend, so go relax and have a few days off!!     I hope that you all have a great weekend and a good chilled out one at that     Take care everyone, see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2021)

Well here we are for another update, what a day but still, here we are    I hope everyone is well and ok?  Here we go for some FAH Pie Stats for the 12th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Jstn7477 !!  
@mabe.osuna !!         

Great work from our stoners today   @Jstn7477 hitting a massive milestone, brilliant work there sir!!    We hope to see you all again soon, amazing efforts are what keeps this team going as well and as long as it has been   Can't thank you both enough for that as well as the other members who are contributing too.  

Take care everyone, time for me to get this done and get to bed, work awaits tomorrow !!  Whoopie.....


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2021)

Well here we are again, FAH Pie Stats for the 13th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@1freedude !!         
@XZero450 !!                          

Amazing for our two stoners today and what an amazing milestone from @XZero450 !!   respect to you sir for contributing that much!!   Well done to @1freedudeas well for hitting his next milestone!!   Awesome day today!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok??    Hope to see you back again for another update tomorrow !!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 16, 2021)

@newtekie1, did you eat @Jacky_BEL and gain his strength?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2021)

phill said:


> Here goes for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 29th May 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 202219
> 
> ...




am I reading this right? 20 million points in one day for Jacky?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> am I reading this right? 20 million points in one day for Jacky?



They've got, like, 6 2080ti's or something crazy.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> They've got, like, 6 2080ti's or something crazy.




it really is a shame the Bitcoin creator didn't tie his algorithm to folding at home. imagine where we would be as a species by now...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 16, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> @newtekie1, did you eat @Jacky_BEL and gain his strength?


I did bring a 1080Ti online a week or so back.


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> am I reading this right? 20 million points in one day for Jacky?


The stats can be all over the place, I think @Jacky_BEL and @XZero450 can manage nearly 30 million points a day sometimes but I have noticed on the other sites I use to collect the data, that the points dished out has dropped a lot...  I'm not sure if the site is reading it incorrectly or if the work units are worth less or what??...  I need to install FAH on my 3900X rig and see how we go


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

Well earlier than I thought but still, enough rambling on, here's the stats for the 14th June 2021 for FAH Pie....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





I think it seems that todays update is a little out this time, for the milestones but hopefully both of them will be back to help us again and so we'll see @Jacky_BEL as well soon 

Take care everyone, quick update from me today, utterly shattered this evening


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

Well here we are again, 15h June 2021 for FAH Pie stats !!   Where did you come....??










And now for the milestons and stoners for the day....




@1freedude !!        

Well done to our lone stoner today, @1freedude !!   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  It's rather hot again today and this evening is no different!!    I hope everyone else is doing well and is ok    Hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2021)

Well here we are again everyone, FAH Pie Stats for he 16th June 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@1freedude !!         

Well done mate!!    Great work for hitting another milestone, we all hope to see you again soon passing another!    
Another day that's not quite correct with the stats, but great work everyone for the support of the team, brilliant     Hope to see you all again soon for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2021)

Here we go for another update for FAH Pie Stats for the 17th June 2021....









And here's the milestones and stoners for the day ....





@Lucas ??!!      

Well done to @Lucas for hitting his next milestone!!   Sadly there's a few Lucas's on the forum, so if the real Lucas could please stand up and let us know, I'd be grateful so I could tag him when he passes another milestone!!   

Great work everyone, great efforts as always, the update was actually pretty good today so that's a bonus!    Take care all and I hope you have a great weekend!!    Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals for another update for FAH Pie Stats for the 18th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@1freedude !!          

Well done to our lone stoner for hitting his next milestone, @1freedude congrats!!     We all hope to see you again real soon!!   
Another day and another great day of contributions as always everyone, thank you so much for the support and hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 20, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we go again guys and gals for another update for FAH Pie Stats for the 18th June 2021....
> 
> View attachment 204607
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I will be out for a bit.  My fiber got cut by landscapers.  My last WU didnt show up, plus, its hot here.


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

Well and here we go for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 19th June 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@1freedude !!        

Another great day for our stoner @1freedude, congrats and well done for hitting another milestone!!     We hope to see you again soon for another magic milestone passing!!  

Congrats everyone, another great day as always     Not sure that the stats are quite 100% again but there we go    Take care all and hopefully, we'll catch each other again tomorrow for another stats update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

Well guys last part of the day at work, may as well make some decent use of it     FAH Pie Stats for the 20th June 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@debs3759 !!         
@Lucas ??!!  

Great work to our two amazing stoners for the day!!  We all hope to see you back again soon for another milestone passing!!   
As always everyone, brilliant work, it seem's @XZero450 is back on top for the day, I wonder where that @Jacky_BEL and @cine.chris is too??     Wherever, I hope you are both well and ok!!  

I had best make a move on with the updates, I hope to be back online a bit after tea and putting my little lady Sophia to bed


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2021)

Well guys and gals, here we have some quick FAH Pie Stats updates for the 21st June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@debs3759 !!        

Well done to @debs3759 for passing their next milestone!!  Massive congrats from the team right there!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??   Well later than planned tonight so I'll make this quick and get on with the next update    Hope to see you there!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jun 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> am I reading this right? 20 million points in one day for Jacky?


I was running up to 10 Pascal GPU's, ranging from GTX 1080 to 1080 Ti's , Titan X and even A Titan Xp.
And trying to replace the last 1080's to 1080 Ti's.

At the time I was hitting 20M points a day, there was a nice stable weather pattern.
At daytime, outside temperatures weren't very high, and at night it would cool down a lot.
So it was very easy to cool down the apartment.

But the weather pattern shifted and I had to reduce the heat output from the cards.
Then a heatwave rolled in, had to start the AC running at full blast to prevent myself from melting.
I guess that as long as I am running the AC, I won't be doing any folding.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 23, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I was running up to 10 Pascal GPU's, ranging from GTX 1080 to 1080 Ti's , Titan X and even A Titan Xp.
> And trying to replace the last 1080's to 1080 Ti's.
> 
> At the time I was hitting 20M points a day, there was a nice stable weather pattern.
> ...



Understandable, hopefully the weather gets better in a few months for you! Those are mighty impressive numbers.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for the 22nd June 2021, for FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's going to be another days, so I'm more a all worried about it   

Great work everyone and we all hope to see you at the next daily update!!     Apologies guys, bit tired and need to get the updates done, so I'll post again when I've managed some shut eye    Take care guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals, FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@lynx29 !!         
@newtekie1 !!  

Great work to our two stoners today, and welcome I believe to our newest member, @lynx29 !!    Glad to have you on board with us  
Well I best get a few more updates done and then I can finally get myself home from work!!   Take care all, I hope everyone is doing well and is alright!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jun 25, 2021)

phill said:


> Well guys and gals, here we have some quick FAH Pie Stats updates for the 21st June 2021....
> 
> View attachment 205050
> 
> ...


Hey, I made the pie chart!


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 27, 2021)

BlackSun59 said:


> Hey, I made the pie chart!


I'm always surprised to make the chart as well. as I currently only fold on a GTX 1060 3GB


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2021)

Well everyone, apologies for the lack of updates, been rather tired by the end of the day, so I've just dashed straight to bed... Whilst I have a few spare moments, I'll do my best to catch you all up on some missing out days of stats....  

I hope everyone is well and doing well??  
Here goes nout then!!  

Here's some stats for the FAH Pie Stats of the 24th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@Lucas ??!!         
@lynx29 !!  

Well congrats to our two stoners for the day, we all hope to see you come back soon with another milestone surpassed!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Best get my fingers tapping away, since we've a few days to catch up on, apologies if there's not much text in the next few, just wish to get them all updated for you all


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2021)

Here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 25th June 2021.....

*



*




And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well, I seem to recall seeing both of these members on the same milestones as yesterday, think we can move on from there     Everyone doing ok??  I hope so!!   Next update coming along!!


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2021)

And here we are for todays update, the FAH Pie Stats for the 26th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's I'm sure another day around here somewhere.....  Anyone find it please let me know!!  I never seem to have enough time in the day regardless!!   I hope everyone is well and ok, take care everyone hope to see you again tomorrow for another update for FAH Pie Stats!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 28, 2021)

yah, FAH been acting up on me last couple days. I should be getting 1.4 million per day. I gave up yesterday. but I will try again later today. 

i click FAH, run, and the gpu just stalls, nothing, no folding of anything. really frustrating I can't figure it out.  I tried reinstalling and everything. I figure w.e work assignment I got, just had an error and now I can't fold again until it resets... will try again soon, hopefully its reset by now... CPU is still folding fine, but those are like useless low amount of points.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yah, FAH been acting up on me last couple days. I should be getting 1.4 million per day. I gave up yesterday. but I will try again later today.
> 
> i click FAH, run, and the gpu just stalls, nothing, no folding of anything. really frustrating I can't figure it out.  I tried reinstalling and everything. I figure w.e work assignment I got, just had an error and now I can't fold again until it resets... will try again soon, hopefully its reset by now... CPU is still folding fine, but those are like useless low amount of points.


They ran out of wu for a day or two. Lots of people were enquiring about it on the support forums. Should be OK now.


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2021)

Well slightly later than planned but we have a FAH Pie Stats update for the 27th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but another chance around the corner I'm sure   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Great support as always everyone, not sure that the end total's are quite 100% but we'll go with them for Free-DC's stake   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update !!      Stay crunchy everyone!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

Well here we are again, later than planned but a good film later, we'll make this as painless for everyone as possible    Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 28th June 2021....









And now here we go for the stoners and milestones for the day...





@BlackSun59 !!      
@Lucas ??!!        
@NastyHabits !!            

Well done to all our 3 stoners for today, amazing results for you all and one especially for @NastyHabits, well done and welcome to the 1 billion point club sir!!       What a great start to today's stat's update


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 30, 2021)

Ooo... I'm a billionaire.


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> Ooo... I'm a billionaire.
> View attachment 205939


Yep that's why I quoted you saying about it!!  

Hope to see you passing into the 2 billion points


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 30, 2021)

phill said:


> Yep that's why I quoted you saying about it!!
> 
> Hope to see you passing into the 2 billion points


The first one is the hardest


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> The first one is the hardest


It can certainly take a long time to crunch that number of points!!   Hats off to anyone who passes such a milestone, that's one heck of a lot of commitment right there if you ask me


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

Here we go for a quick and early update for the FAH Pie for the 29th June 2021!!....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@Lucas ??!!         

Great work to our lone stoner today!!    Soon be in that 10 million points range I'm sure!!  Can't wait to see you there @Lucas !!
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

Well here we go guys and gals for a couple days of updates for you...  FAH Pie Stats for the 30th June 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but I think that the stats aren't a complete full days worth so please bare that in mind...  You've probably done a load more !!  

Apologies guys, just back from picking up my eldest 'little' one and I'm shattered, so might be a fair quick update for all of the threads tonight....  Hope everyone is alright and ok??


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

And now, here we go for the 1st July 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@Lucas ??!!       

Great work from our lone stoner for the day and great work everyone else for the points you've contributed!!    Great work everyone, TPU is doing really well and it's down to all of you.....   
Take care everyone, I hope you are all having great day, see you all soon


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

Well I'd be putting up some stats about now for the FAH Pie for the 2nd July 2021, but sadly it seems the stats haven't updated properly when I've collected the data so I'm going to skip todays and hope that tomorrow's stats will give a better day and picture! 

Apologies but it doesn't seem sense to put up today's stats which will include todays and the previous dates as well...  Hopefully tomorrow's next update, will sort out everything that's been missed today


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

Well guys and gals, after a 5 hour drive today, I can safely say I'm shattered.....  Normally it's about 2.5 hours as an average but man what a day of rain and idiots on our UK roads.....  Still...  here we are after a bloody long day and chill out time....  
So, here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 3rd July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@mstenholm !!  

Amazing efforts from our stoner today @mstenholm !!  Well done mate!!     Massive score there and of the highest in the team!!  Credit to us all sir!!        
We are still looking forward to seeing you again when you pass the next one too  

Great work everyone!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and ok today??...  I hope everyone has had a good weekend so far!!    Take care everyone, will hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2021)

Well guys and gals, here's an earlier than normal update for a change, so here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 4h July 2021!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@XZero450 !!                          

Well check out our amazing lone stoner for today!!   What a milestone @XZero450!! Awesome work my man!!                

Another great day for everyone mind as well, great work everyone!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??  And happy 4th July as well to our US friends!!


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2021)

Well here we go again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 5th July 2021.....









And now, for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another time to join in     Great work everyone, really great day.  The stats here I don't believe we have all day at all taken into account, so I hope tomorrow will have updated better again  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  I everyone had a great 4th July as well!!    See you all tomorrow for another day of stats updates    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2021)

Well here we go for another quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the day, 6th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but maybe tomorrow   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok?   Awesome efforts everyone for the level of support as always Team TPU gives!!   Amazing everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2021)

Well guys. apologies for not updating the stats yesterday, was out at a comedian night with the Mrs's watching Russell Howard  (awesome guy and comedian from his shows and DVDs I've seen.... ) but hey, we are here now and away we go!!      FAH Pie Stats for the 7th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's another around the corner I'm pretty sure, so, good luck and try to get there again tomorrow   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Amazing efforts from everyone as always, massive thanks and respect for all your hard works ladies and gents      Can't thank you enough for the support and contributions as always     See you for the next update....


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

And here we are again ladies and gents, FAH Pie Stats for the 8th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@1freedude !!     

Well done to our lone stoner today @1freedude, we all can't wait too see you back again when you hit your next milestone!!   
Another great day as always for the team, even with the stats not quite right but there we are    As for me, I think I've done all the damage I can for today, so I'm going to make a move and get on with rest of the updates


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2021)

Well later than planned but here we go for another update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@1freedude !!         

Well congrats to our lone stoner today @1freedude !!  Well done and we all hope to see you back again soon!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok?   Enjoying the weekend I hope as well??  Hope to see everyone again tomorrow, take it steady guys and see you there hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

Here we are again everyone and here's some more FAH Pie Stats for the 10th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@BirdoSwaggins !!            

Well look at our amazing lone stoner today, @BirdoSwaggins !!    Congrats on the massive milestone mate and we all can't wait to see you back again for another update...!!   Thanks again guys and gals for all your support and support for the team, it's very very much appreaciated!!  
Take care everyone with whatever your doing today, hope to see you all again soon     Take it easy guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

Well since I have a bit of time before I can go and pick up Sophia, here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 11th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's another time for another chance soon enough...  We'll see if anyone can pass a milestone then  

I'm not sure the stats for the day where brilliant sadly, I don't believe they updated end part of the day at all so apologies for that...  Hopefully tomorrow's stats will be a load better    I hope everyone is doing well and ok?    Anyways, hope to see you all again tomorrow     Take care everyone  !!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 12, 2021)

I doubt that the stats will be better. What happend to ExtremeOc stat? What happend to F@H servers? Well the last is not new but I only completed AND sent one WU today so a place outside top 10 is in the cards for me.


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

Well here we are a day later than planned but still!!!   I'm here with the FAH Pie Stats for the 12th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Lucas ??!!        
@newtekie1 !!        

Great work from our two stoners of the day...  Well done to both of you and wow @newtekie1, that's a very solid milestone!!     I bet that took a little while to get there, damn man!!    This is one of the reasons why I love TPU crunchers and folders, their support and want for the team is for me unparalleled...  Hats off to you sir and well done!!  
Hope to see everyone back again for another update soon...  Well excluding the one I'm going to be doing very shortly...     See you there


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

Well here we go for todays update for the 13th July 2021 for FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today, but maybe tomorrow??  We'll wait and see   

Great support from everyone as always, brilliant work    Some very nice numbers today for the support from our few members   Thank you everyone for your support!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow..  I hope to get the stats up tomorrow as well....   All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2021)

Well here goes for a quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 14th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around the corner I'm pretty sure of it! 

I hope that everyone is well and ok?  Been a very hot day over here, how has everyone else's day's been??  All good I hope    Well I'd best get moving, must be in bed before 2am....      Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2021)

Well later than planned, but here we are with the stats for the FAH Pie Stats for the 15th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Well sadly no stoners today but we've had a great days support, so can not complain either way!! 
Great work everyone, massive appreciation and thanks from me!!   
Hope to see you back shortly for another update, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2021)

Well here we go for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 16th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no one today but I don't blame anyone either, too damn hot!!     Well it was/is still over in the UK...  PC Room is currently sitting at 27C....  Damn man I'm fecking melting!!  I did wonder about moving to Iceland (the country not the shop  before someone mentions that!! ) not sure if the cold temps would get old tho....

Anyways, I digress...
I hope everyone is well and ok today??  Great work as always everyone and we all hope to see you in the next one


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

Well a bit on the late side of updating the stats but what else is new lol    Hope everyone is well and ok today??  Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 17th July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Jstn7477 !!        

Congrats to our amazing stoner @Jstn7477 for hitting a massive 4,700,000,000 points!!!!   Out standing work my friend!!     A massively great effort right there....  We look forward to seeing you again soon @Jstn7477 !!   

I hope that everyone else is well and ok and that everything is going alright...?  Its been damn hot here today so I'm hoping tomorrow will end up being cooler, or at least I hope it will be!!   Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

Sadly guys for the moment, there's no stats for the FAH Pie for yesterday (18th July 2021...)   I'll try again later but it's not updated yet on Free-DC Stats like it would have normally... 

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Wed Jul 14, 11:30:28 2021 BST
Data Updated : Wed Jul 14, 11:30:28 2021 BST
Current Time: Mon Jul 19, 16:59:53 2021 BST


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Well here we are gentlemen and ladies for a quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 19th July 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another time   

Great work everyone, I know the stats are not 100% for todays update, so hopefully tomorrow they'll update properly and we'll get back on track...  Apologies to anyone who might have hit a milestone and hasn't been mentioned, hopefully I'll catch up with you soon!!

Right on to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Here we go again for the 20th July 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









And here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@80-watt Hamster !!            
@debs3759  !!            
@Jstn7477 !!  

Amazing set of milestones today and massive congrats to each of you and @Jstn7477 for hitting over 4,700,000,000 points !!   Outstanding achievement!!  

Well apologies I've not done more for this update, but I'm in a bit of a rush so please do post and keep the thread going as always     So impressed with this team its amazing!!     Hope to see you all again soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

Well here we are for another lovely update for FAH Pie Stats for the 21st July 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   

Great support and contributions as always everyone, thank you so much for that!!   I hope everyone is well and ok    On to the next update, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

Well here we are again with a couple updates...  Last night was rather tired and just thought, nope, can't do it, sleep!  
But here we go, for the FAH Pie Stats for the 22nd July 2021.....









And now here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day!!





Nicely done to our stoner for the day @JasonBottin !!  Hope you're well and we are all looking forward to seeing you come back for the next milestone!!     Congrats again!!

Definitely not a complete day of stats for the FAH Pie but I think we can see where and who is headed....    Great job everyone, very impressive!!   Take care everyone and be safe!!  On to the next one.....


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

And here we are for the 23rd July 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats......










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......




@1freedude !!           

Great work from our stoner today @1freedude !!  Great work there!!     We hope to see you back again soon!!   The stats a little better today, not so far out I think  

Great work everyone as always for the support and the contributions, hope we can keep up this pace and fly along!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you all in the next one !!


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 24, 2021)

Ahh, tasty pie.  Havent had any in years.  Thanks, phill


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2021)

Well here goes for a quick update for today, got both my girls with me so busy and not sure I'm going to be getting much time otherwise for the next three weeks    So here we go without further delays, FAH Pie Stats for the 24th July 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@1freedude !!           

Great work @1freedude !!   Hope we get to see you back again for another milestone soon!!  I hope everyone is well and ok?   I hope your weekend has been awesome     Take care everyone, will look forward to seeing you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

Well here we are with a busy day yesterday.....  Here's some stats for the 25th July 2021 for FAH Pie Stats...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@1freedude !!           

Well done to our stoner for the day, @1freedude congrats on the new milestone!!     We all hope to see you again soon!!     Well there we are for another quick update, whilst I'm on a roll, I had best get on and get the next one done as well     Great work everyone, amazing efforts as always!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

And here we are for the 26th July 2021 update for FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......




@1freedude !!  

Great work again from our stoner @1freedude !!   Can you make it three days in a row?!?!?   

I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?   It's been a mad day and a bit so far, but I think everything is going well at the moment    I hope everyone else is doing great too, I hope that the weather isn't mad for anyone....

Take care everyone, hopefully get another update on tomorrow at some point soon...  Hoping to see you all there !!


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 27, 2021)

Yes, yes I can


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2021)

Well guys whilst the cats away I thought I'd have a good chance to do the updates!!   So here we go for the 27th July 2021 for FAH Pie Stats......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@1freedude !!   
@carlramsey ??!!        
@XZero450 !!                          

Well haven't we got some great milestones today and wow another 3 stoners for the day!!! @1freedude @carlramsey @XZero450 !!  Outstanding milestone for you sir, amazing work there !!  
I do hope that everyone is well and ok??  Just trying to get a few things done for today since the girls are out and Dad has 5 minutes of peace and quiet...  It won't last!!   

Take care everyone and thank you all for the amazing support!!  Hope to see all you again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2021)

Well better late than never I guess, so here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 28th July 2021.....









And now for the stoners and milestones for the day....




@1freedude !!     

Well done to our lone stoner for the day @1freedude !!  Well I'm sure we'll be seeing you again soon enough ??  
Great work from everyone else, congrats on all the great contributions!!  I hope everyone is having/had a great day today!?!?   See you all in the next one


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2021)

Well guys and gals, here we go again...  FAH Pie Stats for the 29th July 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day.....





@1freedude !!  
@Norton !!  

Another great day for stoners and milestones for team TPU!!   @Norton for passing 1,300,000,000 points and @1freedude for passing the 13 million points marker, outstanding to both of you!!    I hope that you both are back again soon!!  
Bit late again with the updates, so I'll be on my way and get on to the next update for you    Take care everyone, hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2021)

Well here we are again at the FAH Pie Stats update, this time for the 30th July 2021.....









And now for the stoners and milestones of the day.....





@1freedude !! 
@Norton !!           

Well another amazing day for everyone, congrats to both of our stoners for the day @1freedude and @Norton !!!!   Great work to both of you!! We all hope to see you both real soon again!!  Support and contributions are amazing for our little team, so pat on the backs of everyone!!  
Hope to see you all again soon for another update tomorrow!!   Take care everyone, hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

Well later than planned but here all the same    Here's the update for the 31st July 2021 for FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@1freedude !! 

Well done to our lone stoner today, @1freedude !!     Great work there sir, some great milestones you are flying by.  We hope to see you again soon!!  
Another great day everyone, great work!!  Great support as always thank you all so much for that!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update everyone!!  Take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

Well guys better late than never I suppose.....    Here's some FAH Pie Stats for the 1st August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's another day around the corner, so maybe we'll have someone popping on the stoners list then  

Another good day's support for TPU, well done everyone who has contributed and more so, thank you for the support!!   

Now on we go to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

And again for the 2nd August 2021, some FAH Pie Stats for the day.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@1freedude !!              

Great work to our stoner of the day @1freedude !!    Hope to see you again soon there my good sir!!
Another good day for TPU, 16 members contributing today, we are doing really well here!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok??  I hope to see you again soon, soon be another update I'm sure...    All the best guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope you are all having a good day??  Here we have a little update for the 3rd August 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@1freedude !!         

Well done to our stoner for the day @1freedude !!  Great work there man!!   How much longer do you think you can keep up the daily appearances??      Great to have you on our team, so thank you so much for all the contributions you have been able to give us with your setup, thank you!!  

I had better get a move on I suppose    Great work everyone, some brilliant support here, the top 5 are smashing it out the park!!  Well done!!
Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2021)

Well guys here we go for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 4th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@1freedude !! 
@debs3759  !!            

Great work from our two stoners for today, @1freedude and @debs3759     Well done to you both!!  
I hope everyone else is doing well and is alright??  Another great day of contributions from everyone in TPU, thank you guys and gals!!    Hope to see you in the next one....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 6, 2021)

phill said:


> Well guys here we go for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 4th August 2021....
> 
> View attachment 211385
> 
> ...



Hey, I think that's my first slice of pie!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2021)

Well here we go again, the days fly by and so do the stats!!    So here we are for th FAH Pie Stats for the 5th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@carlramsey ??!!        
@normllikeme ??!!     

Well and some good milestones today, congrats guys!!  Fairly good show of members contributing today, but the stats haven't updated right so there's not a full days worth there at all for us sadly, hopefully the next update, that will be better  

I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright...  Take care everyone, see you in the next update with some luck!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2021)

Well here we are with yesterdays updates for the FAH Pie Stats for the 6th August 2021....





*



And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....*





@80-watt Hamster !!             

Great work to our stoner today for hitting their milestone, we hope to see you back again soon @80-watt Hamster !!   

Hope everyone is doing well and is alright??...  Another day where the stats still haven't updated properly so maybe tomorrow they might do?  Who knows...  Take care everyone, hope to see you in the next update for FAH Pie!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Well here we go a little later than planned for the FAH Pie Stats for the 7th August 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@normllikeme ??!!    

Well done to our stoner for the day @normllikeme!!  We all hope to see you again soon!!  

Great work from everyone else as well, awesome efforts as always!!  I'm starting to try and pull some of my weight as well so I hope that little bit of extra contribution is helping out    Well, best get on with the other update and we can move on!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Well what a day I'm having    Right, here we go for another update for the 8th August 2021 for FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@normllikeme ??!!    

Well done to our lone stone @normllikeme!!    Glad to see you contributing again to the team, thank you!!   

And as always great work from everyone in the team today, been a brilliant day of support and I can't thank you enough for that!!     I do hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Until the next time, hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

Well guys and gals, what a few days it's been, so importantly, lets get you all caught up with the stats    FAH Pie Stats for the 9th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





Sadly no milestones or stoners for the day but hopefully tomorrow will be better for us 

Another great day of support as always from the team, thank you for the awesome support...  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Lets move it along....


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

And here we are again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 10th August 2021...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@berger_stahl ??!!       

Congrats to our stoner today @berger_stahl!!  Hope to see you back again soon smashing through the milestones!!  
Everyone else congrats for the massive support and contributions that you have given the team to day, outstanding!!    Another great day as always, so pleased!!   Hope to see you all again soon and I hope, more so, you're all well and ok


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2021)

Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 13, 2021)

@phill  Take care of yourself and feel better soon.  We will survive a lack of graphs.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2021)

phill said:


> Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!


Get well soon @phill


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 13, 2021)

No need to apologise @phil , i hope you get well soon, and take as long as you need to recover.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 13, 2021)

phill said:


> Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!


Look after yourself. Your health and well being have to come first


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you all for the kind messages   Feel like I let you guys down so thought it was easier to mention it in each of the threads I update just for ease as some don't read all of them 

Heading off for an early night (ish lol) and hoping to get them up to date for you all tomorrow 

Can't do masses with no feelings in your legs and the lack of get up and go and that seems to have got up and run ten miles lol  

Take care everyone, see you soon!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 14, 2021)

Here's to a quick and full recovery @phill


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2021)

Right, well, lets see how far we can get doing these few days of updates shall we??......

Here we go for FAH Pie Stats for the 11th August 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@BlackSun59 !!      
@carlramsey ??!!        

Well what a great day and what great work from our stoners!!   @BlackSun59 and @carlramsey!!   
Great work everyone else, although I do wonder if the stats are correct for the day, but we'll worry about that another time!!    I hope everyone is doing well??  I'm still standing!!  Well, sitting at the moment but you know what I'm meaning   
Right time to get on with the next one.....


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2021)

And now, here we go for the 12th August 2021 for FAH Pie Stats......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly today, no stoners but what a day for results    I think this is called catch up day for Free-DC    But still, all go forwards so lets roll with it!!     Still, I hope everyone is doing well and the scores and contributions are awesome, well done everyone!!   

Right since I can't do any more damage in this post, on to the next!!


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2021)

And here we are to the latest update I hope...  Unless I've gone mad??....  umm..  Too late for that and I digress, so time to move the heck on or else I'm going to be in trouble   

So FAH Pie Stats for the 13th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@berger_stahl ??!!    

Well it seems we are still playing catch up but well done to our stoner @berger_stahl!!  We all hope to see you back again soon for another milestone passing!! 
Congrats and thank you to all of the members contributing to the team as always, can't thank you enough!!  Sadly the scores of late don't seem to be doing much for the actual totals so I hope that they are some guidance for us  

Right best keep on going updating, one thread done!!     See you for the next update and the next thread!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2021)

Well guys and gals, here we go again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 14th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@newtekie1 !!       
@phill !!   

Great work to our stoner for today, @newtekie1 that's an amazing milestone to surpass!!  Amazing efforts!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??   I was trying to get the 300 million points badge from FAH and it's all changed over there and only the amount of work units that you've done is not downloadable, not the points as well which I feel is a bit of a shame...  Surprised to be honest why they aren't on them together anyways....

Oh still...  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update everyone!!   Take care!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2021)

Well here we are guys and gals for another update for the 15th August 2021 for todays FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones ands stoners....





Sadly I think we've already caught these two fine gents, so we'll move on to the net bit...

Great work everyone, great support and contributions as always....  Awesome      So as it's time to get on with the stats updates, we'll hopefully see each other again tomorrow   Take care everyone, keep on crunchin'!!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

Well everyone, its that time again for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 16th August 2021.......  Here we go....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....




@normllikeme ??!!       

Great day for our stoner, @normllikeme for getting past their next milestone, great work indeed!!   
How is everyone?  All going alright and ok?    Sure hope so!  
Not much going on for the updates, not sure these have been done 100% properly but there we go    Free-DC will come good at some point!!   Take care everyone and be safe, hope to see you again soon for another update tomorrow!!   Till then, take care!!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

Well here we go for an FAH Pie Stats update for the 17th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@normllikeme ??!!    

Great work from our lone stoner for today!!  We'll hopefully see you back again soon @normllikeme!!
Great work from everyone else I see as always, the stats I don't think are having much of a good week but hopefully we'll get them finally updated properly soon enough.  More so, though, I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  Sure hope so   

As always take care of you and I hope you've had a great day    I must crack on with the updates, so I hope to see you back again soon    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2021)

Well here we are again everyone for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 18th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but it's not the end of the world    Everyone needs a day off at some point don't they?? 
Still as always thank you to all the members contributing to the team every day, it's an amazing effort and feat as well, so thank you!!
Some really great contributions as always, thank you everyone 

Well since I can't do any more damage about this thread, time to go jump into another one and see if I can there    Hope to see you all again soon ladies and gents!!     I hope everyone is taking care and is more so, alright??


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2021)

Well it's that time again for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 19th August 2021......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@80-watt Hamster !!             

Another great day for @80-watt Hamster for smashing his next milestone!!     Congrats!!    We all hope to see you again to smash through that 100,000,000 point milestone soon enough!!  
Some very good good contributions as well, outstanding efforts everyone!!  

Hope to see everyone again tomorrow, take care and I hope everyone is doing well and ok?


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for our FAH Pie Stats for the 20th August 2021.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Arjai !!    
@XZero450 !!                          

Another couple great milestones surpassed today everyone, brilliant effort and work!!   @Arjai congrats on hitting the 300 million points barrier and @XZero450 an absolutely MASSOOOOSIVE congrats on hitting your 6,500,000,000 points marker!!    Outstanding!!   

Best get a move on I suppose, hopefully see you all back again tomorrow for another update on the stats!!      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Well here we are again ladies and gents for another update of FAH Pie Stats....  21st August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@debs3759 !!  
@normllikeme ??!!       

Great work from our two stoners today, congrats and well done are in order!!     We'll hopefully see you both back again soon enough for another milestone passing!!   
I hope that everyone is well and ok??  How's everyone's weekend doing?? 
Catch you all up tomorrow hopefully for another update!  Hopefully Free-DC might actually have caught up by then as well......


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

Well ladies and gents, another day and another post about some FAH Pie Stats updates!!    22nd August 2021 stats here we go.............









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....




@normllikeme ??!!       

Congrats to our stoner of the day @normllikeme, we hope to see you back again for another milestone passing soon enough!     I hope that everyone is well and ok??   I think the stats are a little bit out for the day, I don't believe for a second these are a full days worth   Hopefully the next update will help and get it right 

Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update     Take care and see you then hopefully!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

Well here we go again for an update of FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners of the day....




@normllikeme ??!!        

Another great day for TPU and another milestone passed by for @normllikeme !!  Congrats!!    
I hope everyone is well and ok?   Apologies for later update, got caught up watching a rather bad film and I have to say it was a disappointment!....  Well, best get on with the updates, on to the next one shall we


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

Well hello guys and gals, I hope that we are all well and doing ok.....   Here we are for some FAH Pie Stats for the 24th August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





@Jstn7477 !!  

Great work to our lone stoner today @Jstn7477 !!     Unreal milestone right there sir!!      Outstanding!!  Now that I bet took a long time to get to and thank you for being a member of TPU to do it!!  It's members like yourself sir why I love this team and this forum so, just utter                         

Well I think I've done all the damage I can do in this thread, time to go and see what else I can do    Take care everyone and hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Well guys and gals apologies for the break (although I bet some are enjoying the peace and quiet!!  ) but loads going on and no time as always to get everything done in the day, so here we are for a massive update...  I'll just be quick and too the point with the updates but if there's anything else you need, if I can show the info, I will do so 

Anyways, onwards we go to the 25th August 2021 FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......





@berger_stahl ??!!    

Congrats to our lone stoner today!!   We all hope to see you back again soon @berger_stahl!  
Well as there's a few more updates, I'll just get my coat and get on with it


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And here we go again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 26th August 2021....









And now here we go for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance around the corner I'm sure!!   
I hope everyone is well and doing alright!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And now here we go for the 27th August 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.......





Sadly no one today but there's always another around the corner, we'll go check it out and see if anyone is there


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And here we go for the 28th August 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats update.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





@debs3759  !!            

Congrats to our @debs3759 for hitting her next milestone!!     Well done and we all can't wait to see you back again real soon!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And now I think we are finally up to date with the stats, so here's the 29th August 2021 update for the FAH Pie Stats.....









And now for the days milestones and stoners ......





@normllikeme ??!!    

Great work from our stoner today @normllikeme!!     Gad to see you contibuting to the team, we all hope to see you back again soon!!   

Well hopefully I haven't screwed anything up there or missed anything out or got anything in the wrong order, so before I mess up anything, I'll get on with the next batch of updates!!  
Hope to see you all there!!
Take care everyone and massive thanks as always for supporting the team and contributing all that you do


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2021)

Well here we go for a bit more updating for FAH Pie Stats for the 30th August 2021.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but hopefully we'll get a proper update soon and it'll catch us up! 
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright     Hope to see you all again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2021)

Well ladies and gents, here we are again for another day and another update for FAH Pie Stats for the 31st August 2021....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around here I'm sure   

Not so sure what is going on with the stats today but hopefully it'll be ok for tomorrows    I believe Free-DC did have a bit of an issue with a server swap so it might just need a bit of a settle down and we should be good to go  

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!     Great work as always!!


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 3, 2021)

Surprised not to see my stats included in this chart


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

Well ladies and gents I'd love to say that I have some stats for you for the the 1st September for the FAH Pie but I can't....  Free-DC hasn't updated itself since Monday morning or evening (depending on when you refresh the page) and hasn't given me any better data since.....  

If it continues I'll try and grab some data from else where and make a hash of it to get it to display something


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

And the same is going for our FAH Pie Stats for the 2nd September 2021 as well, no updates yet!!  I'll see if I can cobble something together for tomorrow for us   Apologies ladies and gents


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2021)

Well ladies and gents, there's still no points available for FAH so I'm going to try and put something together but I can't promise anything much, so please bare with!! 

Right here we go for FAH Pie Stats for the 3rd September 2021.....










Sadly I don't have any data for any milestones for the moment, but if I notice that someone has surpassed one, I will try and of course put it up and I will do my best when Free DC stats work again I'll post up a list to update everyone there!!  

I hope that is better than nothing so here goes with the 4th September.....


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2021)

Well here we are again, here's some stats for the 4th September 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats!!









And again sadly no milestones data but I couldn't see anyone who looks like they have just gone pass a milestone    Great support everyone, brilliant efforts today!!  I hope everyone is well and ok today??  Well since I can't do anymore damage now, do the best thing possible, shhhh and grab my coat!!    Take care everyone, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2021)

Well here we are for a kind of bodged FAH Pie Stats update for the 5th September 2021.....









Sadly I don't know of any milestones passes but if you notice you pass by one, please do post it up!!  I'll try and keep an eye on the points but I apologise in advance if I might miss any!  

I think Free-DC having some issues - linky to our FAH Team - so I'm not sure if it will be back up or not..  It's showing an update from the 6th July which is a little bit out but it's not changed in over a week now...  I'll still try and keep an eye....

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok....  Best get a move on and get some more stats put up as I have a few more posts and threads I'd like to update and sort out before bed!!  Here's hoping...  Take care everyone!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update for FAH Pie


----------



## StaticVapour (Sep 8, 2021)

@phill I just recently got back into folding, slapped old AIO on my spare GPU with some old AMD Zacate based motherboard. Gotta say thank you for providing these kind of stats. It's so interesting to check these few times a week. Respect!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

Well here we are a little later than I had hoped but still, the FAH Pie Stats for the 6th September 2021.....









Sadly no milestones still but if anyone has passed one or they'd just like to share and shout about what they have been doing, please do and let us know!!    Not sure what is happening over at Free-DC at the moment but the FAH updates aren't and WCG and Rosetta still is so here's hoping they carry on still 

Just wished to say thank you to everyone for supporting the team and contributing as much as you all can    It's very much welcomed and appreciated!! 

Now I'd best get the rest of these stats updated so lets crack on to the next one shall we


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

And here we are for some FAH Pie Stats for the 7th September 2021.....









Another great day everyone!!     I'm pleased to see some very nice numbers on the board for yesterday, outstanding efforts and work as always!!   Thank you all guys and gals!! 
I'll keep as updated as I can, but please do fill in if you see anything I've missed, cos that's more than likely!!   (Apologies in advance!!      )

I hope everyone is well and ok...  Hopefully see you again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

StaticVapour said:


> @phill I just recently got back into folding, slapped old AIO on my spare GPU with some old AMD Zacate based motherboard. Gotta say thank you for providing these kind of stats. It's so interesting to check these few times a week. Respect!


Thanks awesome to hear @StaticVapour and more importantly welcome back!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

Here we go for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 8th September 2021....









Brilliant day again everyone!!    Great work, thank you all so much!!   

Sadly no change with Free-DC so here's hoping its back up properly soon..  Everyone I hope is well and ok....  Hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2021)

Well here we are later than hoped for but never the less....  FAH Pie Stats for the 9th September 2021....









Still no milestones guys and gals, but please do feel free to post up your milestones if I have missed you!!   I apologise in advance as I probably might/will have missed you!! 

I hope that you are all having a great day!!  Time to get a swift move on, I think I need some sleep!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

Well as a slightly tired person today, I think a quick update for the updates is in order!!  Here goes nothing....  FAH Pie Stats 10th September 2021!!









Amazing efforts there today everyone, well done everyone!!   @XZero450 that's some amazing points today sir!!   Congrats!!   
Great work everyone, hope everyone has had a great day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

Here we go guys and gals for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 11th September 2021....









Still no milestone data but if anyone has passed one that they'd like to share, please do!!  

Amazing results again today, @XZero450 flying off into the sun with his contribution today!!   Outstanding sir!!  

I hope everyone is having a good day and is alright    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another stats update and catchup!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

Well here we are ladies and gents, FAH Pie Stats for the 12th September 2021......









And another great day for the support, that @XZero450 character is flyin'!!   Well done mate, awesome effort!!   Great work everyone brilliant support for the team as always   Sadly no stats again today. hope someone will have some good news soon!!  

Take care everyone, hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

Well here we go again for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 13th September 2021.....









Another great day everyone, congrats!! @XZero450 flying along with an outstanding 14,000,000 points for todays contribution!   Words escape me for that level of support, so on that bomb shell time to disappear!!     Take care everyone!!  All the best!!


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2021)

Well here we are again ladies and gents for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 14th September 2021........









And still sadly no milestones so if anyone does pass a number they'd like to share, come on down and post!!  
I do hope that everyone is well and ok today??   Thank you all for the contributions to the team and for taking part today!!   Hope to see you all again soon     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2021)

Here we are for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 15th September 2021....









A great day as always for everyone at TPU     Great contributions from everyone, thank you all for the support!!   

It seems @XZero450 is feeding his cards with something that the rest of us don't have!!    Very nice results for the day!!    Best crack on with the other updates, I hope everyone is doing well, and is ok


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2021)

Well, here we are again ladies and gents for an update on the FAH Pie Stats for the 16th September 2021....









Sadly no milestones again but look at some of the contributions, utterly amazing, thank you all!!   Great work everyone, TPU's FAH team might be a little smaller compared to others but whatever we don't have in man power (or should that be GPU power??) we make up for in just being awesome and constant    Brilliant everyone, just brilliant!!        

Time to go update a few more threads, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2021)

Well guys and gals here we go again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 17th September 2021....









Such a shame we've no milestone data, but I'd like to think that it'll be showing up soon!!  Might need a walk about the Extreme site where I get the daily figures to at the moment to see if we can sort something out through that.....  

Anyways, I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?  Apologies for a bit of a later update, hopefully tomorrow will be a little better   Onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

Apologies guys and gals for the lack of updates here, but here we go for the 18th September 2021 for FAH Pie Stats.....









Another great day everyone for the support, wow!!  @XZero450 you are smokin' away there!!     Absolutely amazing there mate!!   

Impressive scores and great support as always with team TPU..  Can't beat it really!!   

Sadly I've no longer got my 3090 so, I'm going to try and do whatever I can with my two 1080 TI's that are hopefully going to have a load of sun and we'll make a bit of a dent  Well, hopefully!!  Well, best get on to the next update!!.....  See you there??


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

And here we are at the next update....  The 19th September 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









Another outstanding day everyone, well done!!     Amazing work from the top 5 hitting over a million points at least for each member!!  Brilliant job!!   

Well I've a few more stops to make but brilliant work guys and gals!!    Hope to see you again for the next update tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

Well here we go for the 20th September 2021 for FAH Pie Stats......









Very good day again everyone!!      Xzero450 miles off in front and @newtekie1 taking second place, with @Jstn7477 taking third and me taking 4th...  Must have had some good points for the day!!  

Awesome effort everyone, really well done!!     Hope to catch you again tomorrow for another stats update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope you are all doing well...  Here's some FAH Pie Stats for the 21st September 2021......









Another great day for support, I mean 6 people posting contributions of at least a million points and then out top performer for the day was  @XZero450 with over 12.5 million points....  Outstanding!!  Well done man!!!!      
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Hope to catch you again soon for the next update.......  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

Here we are ladies and gents for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 22nd September 2021.....









Well done to everyone contributing to the temp, brilliant work!!     Amazing effort there by @XZero450 as always, @newtekie1 and @Jstn7477 doing brilliantly well as well, fanstatic top 3 there!!  @Norton as well as @ThePutzer for hitting over a million points as well.  Outstanding efforts everyone!!   

Well as it's nearly 1am here, I'm going for a quick ish update and then bed..  Not feeling great again tonight, think Sophia's cold has passed it's way around to me!! lol   I hope everyone is well and ok today!!     Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

Well what an interesting day today has been!!   Now lets get our selves caught up with FAH Pie Stats for 23rd September 2021.....










I hope everyone is well and doing ok today??  I hope that everyone is very much looking forward to their weekend, whatever you are doing!!  

Well I'm not feeling so great again today, so early to bed I think...  Hope to see you in the next one!!   Take care all!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2021)

Donate to Philip Chapman
					

Help support Philip Chapman by donating or sharing with your friends.




					paypal.com
				




Bok runs Free-DC from home and is approaching the end of his money dedicated to Free-DC, electric bill is $600 a month!!

Let's all put it together, every buck counts, and help him help us. I know many of us here use Free-DC, let's not let it go away!


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2021)

Arjai said:


> Donate to Philip Chapman
> 
> 
> Help support Philip Chapman by donating or sharing with your friends.
> ...


I believe we might have something in the pipe work for it @Arjai ....  Forum link !!


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2021)

And here we go for another update for the 24th September 2021 for FAH Pie Stats.....









As we manage to do, just another amazing day of contributions for our team and massive shout to everyone who has contributed to it!!   Great work everyone and I sure hope to see you back again tomorrow for another days contributing!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

Well here we go ladies and gents, apologies for the wait and delay...  FAH Pie Stats for the 25th September 2021....









Another amazingly great day for contributions for team TPU, well done everyone for the support and effort for putting some points on the board, great work!!      Best get a move on, got another update to do!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

And here we are for the 26th September 2021 update for the FAH Pie Stats ....









And there we go, yet another day of awesome support from TPU!!   Great work and effort everyone!!   Some major point scoring going on as always, very impressive stuff!!  Awesome efforts as always everyone, best get a move on or else I'll still be doing these updates till the morning!!   
Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2021)

Well here we go for another quick update for FAH Pie for the 27th September 2021.....









Another great day everyone, @XZero450 what do you have powering your FAH farm because it is a monster!!     

Brilliant work as always, I hope everyone is doing well and is alright???  Apologies for not being around much at the moment, work sucks and is busy and home ain't much better at the moment either which isn't ideal as well....  Hopefully some changes soon........?  Maybe....  

Anyways, take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon, a few more to updates to do this evening and then bed time!!  Seems like we have a little thunder going on......


----------



## XZero450 (Sep 29, 2021)

phill said:


> @XZero450 what do you have powering your FAH farm because it is a monster!!


Uh.. Now that it's cooled off some. 
4x 2070 Super
1x 2080ti
1x 6900xt


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2021)

XZero450 said:


> Uh.. Now that it's cooled off some.
> 4x 2070 Super
> 1x 2080ti
> 1x 6900xt


Utterly love it  

What do you think of the 6900 XT performance in comparison to the 2070/2080 cards you have?


----------



## DoH! (Sep 30, 2021)

I restarted my *folding@home* a fortnight ago and have already reached 6.2 million in 13 days.

Group is: 35947

(Is it okay to use a different group whilst on this site....?   (If not, i can always leave))


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 30, 2021)

souper82 said:


> I restarted my *folding@home* a fortnight ago and have already reached 6.2 million in 13 days


Crazy, isn't it?  I remember when 1 mil was a huge accomplishment.

Welcome to the team.  I'm on a break right now, but 50711 is a great group.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 30, 2021)

souper82 said:


> I restarted my *folding@home* a fortnight ago and have already reached 6.2 million in 13 days.
> 
> Group is: 35947


With a 3080 that shouldn't be much of problem. The only problem that I see is that you used the wrong team number when you signed up. TPU is 50711


----------



## DoH! (Sep 30, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> With a 3080 that shouldn't be much of problem. The only problem that I see is that you used the wrong team number when you signed up. TPU is 50711


Well i'll take my leave now then.... ta ta


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

Right guys and gals, apologies for the delays, not been so great at work and home last few days but here we go with some much needed updates!!  

FAH Pie Stats for the 28th September 2021....









Well another amazing day everyone!!   I think @XZero450 really putting to work those few lovely cards he has for sure!!    Excellent work everyone!!  I do hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Well I'll shut up now and get on with the updates!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

And now here we go again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 29th September 2021









Another great day everyone, massive thanks and respect for everyone putting in their contribution and helping the team    Great work!!   I hope everyone is well and ok and is more so, alright!    Anyways, I'd best move on, everyone take care and can't wait to see you all in the next update for the day!!


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 1, 2021)

phill said:


> Utterly love it
> 
> What do you think of the 6900 XT performance in comparison to the 2070/2080 cards you have?


It keeps up with the 2070's pretty well point-for-point/watt-for-watt until there is a cuda optimized work unit.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

I did wonder that the CUDA stuff is much better for the folding, probably why I stick with the Nvidia cards for when I do.  My poor RX 480 took nearly a day to complete one work unit (still working on that to see if there's a problem with the install of Windows/software/drivers etc but can't see anything)


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2021)

phill said:


> I did wonder that the CUDA stuff is much better for the folding, probably why I stick with the Nvidia cards for when I do.  My poor RX 480 took nearly a day to complete one work unit (still working on that to see if there's a problem with the install of Windows/software/drivers etc but can't see anything)


@phill You had some kind of problem the other day. These GPUs normally do 400-500k PPD.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 1, 2021)

phill said:


> I did wonder that the CUDA stuff is much better for the folding, probably why I stick with the Nvidia cards for when I do.  My poor RX 480 took nearly a day to complete one work unit (still working on that to see if there's a problem with the install of Windows/software/drivers etc but can't see anything)


RX 580 here and units take anywhere from 8 to 12 hours to complete most of the time.


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @phill You had some kind of problem the other day. These GPUs normally do 400-500k PPD.





windwhirl said:


> RX 580 here and units take anywhere from 8 to 12 hours to complete most of the time.


@mstenholm I only tried the one work unit and it took nearly a day to do...  I'd rather not waste the cards time trying to do folding if it takes that long....

I thought the same @windwhirl, I think the GTX 1070 I have is about the lowest card I'd use for folding for electric/performance/points ratio...  I'd not say no to a 1080 but no real point having one lol


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2021)

Well guys and gals, here we are at another FAH Pie Stats update for the 30th September 2021....









Well another great day from everyone at TPU!!    Congrats to everyone who contributed to the team today!!  Great effort everyone and it's been a good day!!  
I hope everyone is doing well, and ok..   Still, best get on with the updates, early to bed today, so much gone on I need some rest!!       Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2021)

Well guys and gals, apologies for the delay in updates but here we go for the 1st October 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....  (where has the year gone so far!?!?!?!)









Another really great day for contributions everyone!!  Spot on!!    I hope everyone has been having a good weekend and everything has been going well??...   Right rather than jabbering on, I'll get on with the next update


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2021)

And as promised, here's the next update!!    2nd October 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









Another spot on day again for everyone and great support as always guys and gals, brilliant!!     I hope everyone is doing well, been a busy day this end, so hopefully I've timed these updates right!!   Take care everyone, see you at the next update!!  Onward we go!!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

Well here we are for a quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 3rd October 2021....









Brilliant day everyone, really nice contributions !!     I hope everyone is doing well and is alright....  Right, time to get on with the next one!!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

And here we are again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 4th October 2021....









I swear some of you must have a knack for putting up the same numbers over and over!!      It's bloody brilliant!! 

Has anyone passed any milestones that they know of??  Please put the results up if you have!!     Take care everyone, see you tomorrow hopefully for another update!!


----------



## StaticVapour (Oct 5, 2021)

phill said:


> And here we are again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 4th October 2021....
> 
> View attachment 219582
> 
> ...


My GPU apparently passed it's own milestone. VRMs blew the magic smoke out.. Well, i'm out of spare GPUs now


----------



## Arjai (Oct 6, 2021)

StaticVapour said:


> My GPU apparently passed it's own milestone. VRMs blew the magic smoke out.. Well, i'm out of spare GPUs now


RIP GTX 760. So Sorry for your loss. I hope you have a brief and happy ending to you grief. Take Care, and try to remember the happy times you spent together.


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2021)

Here we are guys and gals for the 5th October 2021, the FAH Pie Stats....










Another great day everyone for the contributions and the support!!   Brilliant work and thank you for your massive contributions every day!!    Very impressive there guys and gals!!


----------



## StaticVapour (Oct 8, 2021)

Arjai said:


> RIP GTX 760. So Sorry for your loss. I hope you have a brief and happy ending to you grief. Take Care, and try to remember the happy times you spent together.


I will try to find replacement GPU and beefier CPU to run it too


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2021)

Well here we are again, a few days to update, so I had best get my bum in gear and get them sorted!! 
Here we go for the 6th October 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats....









And what another amazing day!!     I think @XZero450 must be trying to make us all look bad lol      Congrats on the massive contribution there mate, its amazing what you can do!!    Massive thanks to everyone for supporting the team and contributing!!    Can't do this it without each and everyone of you!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2021)

And here we have the 7th October 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats update....









And we have another amazing day from you all and again, a massive thanks for all the support and contribution!!     Outstanding guys and gals!!  I hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2021)

Well everyone I hope that you're well and alright, here we have some FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th October 2021...









Well another great day everyone, some really lovely scores there, brilliant work as always!!   Really great contributions as always guys and gals, I hope to see you all again soon for another update!  Take care and hope you're enjoying the weekend!!  

Has anyone got near to any milestones at all yet that they'd like to share with the team?!?


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2021)

Well here we are for the 9th October 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









Sadly not seen any milestones information for a while but if anyone has passed any which I've obviously missed please do post it up!!  
I hope everyone is well and doing ok to day, been a fairly chilled out one for myself...   Take care everyone, hope to see you back again soon!


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 11, 2021)

I passed 180,000,000


----------



## BlackSun59 (Oct 11, 2021)

phill said:


> Well everyone I hope that you're well and alright, here we have some FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th October 2021...
> 
> View attachment 220165
> 
> ...


I do believe that I've finally hit the 100,000,000 point mark  








						BlackSun59 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for BlackSun59. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

Well massive apologies for my lack of being around, things just getting in the way, like tiredness!!    Anyways, time to catch up!! 

FAH Pie Stats for the 10th October 2021.....









And what another brilliant day, congrats to everyone and massive thanks for the continued support and contributions!!   TPU is blessed with amazing members, thank you for being here everyone!!   
Now, enough chatter, I'll get a move on with the updates!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

And here we are for the 11th October 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









Another brilliant day     I have to be up late to get this data as it seems that Free-DC stats still haven't updated their FAH stats since July    Since the problem, I don't think the server has been working correctly which is a massive shame...  Still hopefully these will keep us going for a little while until I hope it's fixed 

Amazing efforts from everyone as always, brilliant work, please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

And whilst I have a bit of time left in the day, here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 12th October 2021....









Another amazing day everyone, brilliant work!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is more importantly, all ok!!  
Hope to see you again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 14, 2021)

Not sure where you get the stats from, but according to fah and eoc, I've been earning over 2M ppd (up to 2.4M) for the last 8 days, but the stats displayed here are typically at least 25% below what I earn. My average is around 2.2M.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2021)

EOC stats are all over the place and have been so for years. It took you long to notice


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> EOC stats are all over the place and have been so for years. It took you long to notice


EOC or FreeDC?


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 14, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> EOC stats are all over the place and have been so for years. It took you long to notice


I've noticed before, but us Brits used to be known for not liking to complain, and I'm old fashioned


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> EOC of FreeDC?


@thebluebumblebee, @debs3759 I meant Free-DC, but both of them get it wrong because Stanford sometimes are late with their stat-file and in the case of Free-DC it often adds up more than a days worth of work. I trust that both get the average right but if one three hour update is missing out of 7 days times 8 then your really need to take the numbers straight from Stanford to verify that. I didn't do that. 

Soon my average for sure will be correct - zero. I have paused folding until OPNG is done with. I'm down to one decent GPU waiting for a new hip after my bike crash and hence not working. Sold 1070ti, 2x2060 and 2x2070. Only one 2070s left.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 14, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I'm down to one decent GPU _waiting for a new hip after my bike crash_ and hence not working. Sold 1070ti, 2x2060 and 2x2070. Only one 2070s left.


I am wishing you a safe and full and quick recovery. I also hope your new hip is done with the care that will make you whole again. Personally, I would rather have a surgery than be in the Hospital relying on Doctor's to give my the right dosage of anything...Surgery has progressed farther than General care and the Drugs that they string people out on.


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

Well a little later than planned, we are here, we are here!!     Here's some FAH Pie Stats for the 13th October 2021!!.....









Another amazing day for team TPU and the contributions as well, amazing work everyone!!    It's so great to see such support for the team with the same members contributing but if you know anyone who might fit in with GPU Folding, pleasae give them a suggestion and see if they'd like to come on board!!!!  Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update, but sadly until then, hope to see you  all again tomorrow for another days contribution!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

Well here we go for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 14th October 2021.....









And what another brilliant day!!     Massive thanks and respect to everyone who has contributed for the day...  I hope that everyone is well, and ok??  Hope to see you all again soon, on to the next update
!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2021)

I'll be missing from the FAH stats for a bit.  I'm out of town and learned the hard way not leave my PC's on when I'm gone.  (A power shutdown killed an old PC).


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 17, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @thebluebumblebee, @debs3759 I meant Free-DC, but both of them get it wrong because Stanford sometimes are late with their stat-file and in the case of Free-DC it often adds up more than a days worth of work. I trust that both get the average right but if one three hour update is missing out of 7 days times 8 then your really need to take the numbers straight from Stanford to verify that. I didn't do that.
> 
> Soon my average for sure will be correct - zero. I have paused folding until OPNG is done with. I'm down to one decent GPU waiting for a new hip after my bike crash and hence not working. Sold 1070ti, 2x2060 and 2x2070. Only one 2070s left.



Sad to hear about your bike crash.
I wish you a full and swift  recovery.

Take care.


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

Well so sorry guys I've been a bit behind with this one, lets see if we can get a bit more caught up before I go and pickup Sophia....
So, FAH Pie Stats for the 15th October 2021!!.....









Awesome work everyone, doing amazing as always!!     Amazing support and contributions as always!!  Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

And here we are for the 16th October 2021 for some more FAH Pie Stats!!  









Another brilliant day everyone, massive congrats and thanks for the level of support and contributions!!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok??   Best get on with the next update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

And here we are for the last update, the 17th October 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....










And there we are hopefully, everything caught up as hoped to!!    I best get on, time is running out !!   Take care everyone, thank you all again for the amazing support!!    Hope to see you in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2021)

Well a little later than planned but better late than never I suppose!!     Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 18th October 2021.....









Another great day everyone, @newtekie1 is slowly catching up to @XZero450, amazing effort and show guys!!    The scores we push out in this team are nothing short of amazing and awesome!!  I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update....

Well done everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2021)

Well here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 19th October 2021....









And there we are for the days contributions!!     Great work everyone,  we really do have a solid base of contributions for our team!!   Reminds me a little of the Rosetta stats I do as well for TPU, similar situation in that we don't have many members but damn we can put the power/points down   

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??   Please do keep up the amazing work!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2021)

Well here we are again at last bit later than planned but meh!  It seems to becoming the norm!!  Anyways, here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 20th October 2021.....









And another great day and as always, amazing contributions!!    As always massive thanks and respect goes out to everyrone contributing to the TPU team, feel free to invite anyone and everyone you know to help the team...  The more the merrier!!   
Well, best get on with the updates for the other threads!!     I hope you have all had a great day, take care everyone!!  Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

Well another small delay as always and here we are back again...  FAH Pie Stats for the 21st October 2021.....









And there we are with another fantastic day of amazing contributions      Great work and job everyone!!    I'm a little pushed for time so I'll just shut up and get posting the updates


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

And here we go for the 22nd October 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









And there we are again, a few members short from yesterdays update but still amazing work everyone!!     Hope everyone is doing well and ok, hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2021)

Here's another quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd October 2021......



v





And there we have another great day of contributions!!    Well done everyone and congrats on those milestones I think that will also come soon!!      Take care and hopefully see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope that you're well and ok...  Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 24th October 2021....!!









And what another brilliant day!!     I hope that everyone is doing well today??    Another great day of contributions!!  I think @XZero450 might be feeling the heat??   I hope everything is going ok for you mate!!  
Well as I have a few things to do, best get them done!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 26, 2021)

phill said:


> I think @XZero450 might be feeling the heat??   I hope everything is going ok for you mate!!


I'm packing everything up to move. The main rig is down for the foreseeable future and the remaining rig at this location will be up until 11/1 and then down for an unknown amount of time.

Things are going well though.


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2021)

Well here we are for a quick update for everyone for the FAH Pie Stats for the 25th October 2021.....









Another great contribution again today everyone, well done indeed!!   

@XZero450 I hope everything goes as smooth as silk when it comes to your move and we'll be waiting your return!!     Hope you can stay in touch and give us a bit of an update here and there to let us know how things are going     More so, take care of yourself and family!!  

Look forward to seeing you all back again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2021)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 26th October 2021....









Well another brilliant day everyone, congrats!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update and to see how you are all doing   Best get a move on....


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2021)

Well here we are again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 27th October 2021....









Well another great day everyone for Team TPU!!     Awesome results everyone and a massive thanks for the contributions for the day!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok....??  Hope so and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

Well, here we are again for another round up for the FAH Pie Stats for the 28th October 2021....









And there we have another solid days contribution from team TPU!     Great work everyone, hope that everyone is doing well and ok??  Time to get some progress on to the next updates, hope to catch you all there


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

Well here we are again for another FAH Pie Stats update, little earlier than normal but hey, I'm going with it!   Stats for the 29th October 2021.....









Well another great day for team TPU, congrats everyone for the contributions!!    Hope that everyone's day has been a good one and that everyone is doing well and is ok   Well best get myself over to the other threads, time for a few updates  

Take care everyone, until next time!


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2021)

Well if I'm not earlier with it one day and then rather late the next with these updates....     But still here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 30th October 2021....









And there we are with another brilliant days worth of contributions!!   Great work everyone, even more so with a few more members taking part today     I hope that everyone is well and doing ok??  Bit later here than I was hoping it to be for these updates today everyone, so apologies in advance for such a short bit of text and such like   Have great one all, hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2021)

Well here we go for a slightly earlier update this evening, FAH Pie Stats for the 31st October 2021....









Well another great day everyone, nice work!!     Great solid results and contributions today everyone, hope that you are all doing well and ok??  Nice to have a few more members  joining in with us today as well, thanks!!       Hope that everyone has had a good day!!  Hope to catch you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2021)

Well here we are again everyone, here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 1st November 2021.....









Great work everyone!!     Another great day for contributions and support from everyone, 17 members today as well...  Are we on a roll for more members every day??   Sure do hope so!!   
I see @XZero450 sped up his contributions already!!    Great work man!!  
Since I'm a little more on time tonight, I have some more posting to do after the updates, so I'd best get moving!!     Hope everyone is alright and well?  Hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2021)

Well here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 2nd November 2021....









Well another great day again today, @newtekie1 delivering brilliance and a brilliant contribution for the day, @XZero450 fast on his heels.....  Amazing effort guys, I'm going to need to sort out a few more cards to get even close to you guys!!  

I was curious and wondering, just how many cards do you guys all use for your FAH contributions??  If my little memory serves me correctly, I think @XZero450 has 5 or 6??  (Is that right??  I'm dead certain you mentioned it a few pages back.....)   At the moment I've one card which will hopefully become two at some point...  I need some time to get my other rig up and running    My 1070 I think is starting to show its age maybe and my RX480s I have still, I'm not using due to the inefficiency with power usage/performance...  Sadly they just don't cut it anymore...    My MSI 3090 card was sold a few months back so don't have that to play with now...  My have to ask my mate to do a few work units every day or something   

Still, just thinking   Anyways, best get a move on so I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Hope to see you again for another update soon!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 4, 2021)

phill said:


> I was curious and wondering, just how many cards do you guys all use for your FAH contributions??  I


I have just one.  An EVGA RTX 2060 Super.  But I'm not one of the super-duper folders, plus do to time-of-day rate changes, I have to shut down for 5 hours between 4-9 pm to stay within my budget.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> I have just one.  An EVGA RTX 2060 Super.  But I'm not one of the super-duper folders, plus do to time-of-day rate changes, I have to shut down for 5 hours between 4-9 pm to stay within my budget.


Thanks @NastyHabits for taking the time to reply!!  

Wonder if it's more of a polling question for our folders here.....   I'll have a think


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 4, 2021)

I just went back online with two 1060s and a Xeon 5650.

The GPUs are stock clocks, and Xeon is OC'd a bit to 3 Ghz


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 5, 2021)

Part-time 2070 super until OPNG stops.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks guys for the replies, certainly helps with finding out our ammo towards the other teams      So with that, here's some FAH Pie Stats for the 3rd November 2021....









And there we are again, another outstanding day and the top 9 are all hitting very well indeed!  A million plus a day is nothing to be sneezed at for sure!!   Brilliant work to everyone who has taken part in the team today!!    Very much appreciate it and thank you for all of your continued support!!  

Now on to the next update for me!!    Hopefully see you there.....


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

Well here we are with a early update for our FAH Pie Stats team update for the 4th November 2021......









Well what another brilliant days worth of contribution for TPU!!     Awesome efforts everyone,  I can't believe 10 people have managed over 1,000,000 points each and up!!     Thank you all so much for your support and the continued support...  We couldn't do it without you!!  

Now, I'd best get a move on and get updating the other threads before I have to go and pick up Sophia!!   Hope to see you there everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2021)

Well hello again everyone, I hope that you are all well and are ok??.....   Here we go for some FAH Pie Stats for the 5th November 2021....









Another great day everyone, well done and massive thanks for the contributions to TPU!!     Seemed to have had a good support today as we've got 18 members today contributing to the team...  Outstanding everyone!!      9 members hitting over 1 million points as well, bloody brilliant work everyone!!  

Hope everyone is having and had a great day


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2021)

Well here we go again for a later than planned update, so it'll be a bit of a fast one lol   FAH Pie Stats for the 6th November 2021....










Another great day everyone, great contributions and scores there !!   Everyone doing alright?  All ok for a Sunday??    Sure hope so.....
Best get a move on with the updates!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another!     Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2021)

Well guys and gals, another later one for me than planned, so here we go for a quick update... (Apologies!)

Here's the stats for the FAH Pie Stats for the 7th November 2021....



vvv





Very nice contributions to all who supported the team today!!  Great work indeed!!     Lots of members joining in which is really great to see     Thank you everyone for the massive amount of support today, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2021)

Well here we go again for another days FAH Pie Stats update, results for the 8th November 2021!!









Another great day and what a load of support as well!!     Outstanding stuff!!    Well done everyone, that's a great effort and its amazing support   I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  Take care everyone, hope to see you in the next update     Great work again everyone!!     Well done!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

Well here we go for an update for FAH Pie Stats 9th November 2021...









Another great day everyone, well done!!    I hope that everyone is doing well, and is ok?  Thank you all for the contributions and continued support that you have given the team     Outstanding   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2021)

Well here we go again for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 10th November 2021!!........









A great day for TPU, some great scores there for the top 5, utterly brilliant!!  In fact, some solid results from everyone really!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??   Best get myself moving forward!!    Take care everyone, hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2021)

Well here we go for a later than planned update , an exhausting day at work with disappointment but we'll move on!!    Here's our stats for the FAH Pie for the 11th November 2021.....  









Well another crackin' day everyone     Well done and massive thanks go to everyone who has contributed today!!    I hope everyone is well and doing ok..  Must get on, will hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2021)

Well here we go for a very quick FAH Pie Stats update for the the 12th November 2021....









Another great day everyone, brilliant work and great contributions as well!!     I hope everyone is well and ok??


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2021)

Well here we go guys and gals, an update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 13th November 2021.....









Another day well done by everyone who's contributed!!     Great work everyone!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright!??!   Great work @newtekie1 for hitting the number 1 spot again!!  Someone has some cards there pushing the points out!!   

Has anyone surpassed some milestones at all??   Since I don't have the list of who is passing by any of the milestones coming up to them, it'll be great if you could share with any that you do pass!   
Great work everyone once again, take care and see you all again tomorrow with some luck!!     All the best!!


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2021)

Well here we go again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 14th November 2021....









Great work everyone, it's been a great day!!    How is everyone?  All ok and well I hope??    Another day flown by and I'm wondering how tomorrow will turn out     Hope to see you there to find out


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2021)

Well here we are again, FAH Pie Stats for the 15th November 2021.....









Another great day for everyone contributing to the team      Awesome efforts as always!!
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!    Until then, take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2021)

Well here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 16th November 2021.....









Sadly I've been a little busy at work the last few days and @1freedude has suggested I need to go hunting a little more for some milestone stats    I'll reply to you after the updates, I'm not trying to ignore you!!    Honest!!  

Some great contributions today, brilliant work everyone for the support to Team TPU!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright...  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!      Take care and hopefully see you tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2021)

Well later than planned but here we go, FAH Pie stats for the 17th November 2021.....









Another brilliant days contributions everyone!!     Well done indeed!!   
Some very nice contributions today, nearly 9 members hitting over a million points each and some!!           Hope everyone is doing well and ok?  Take care everyone, will hopefully catch you soon tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2021)

Well later than planned by a mile but the joys of a long 4 hour drive to get your daughter for a day...  Right, on that note, moving to the FAH Pie Stats for the 18th November 2021.....









Another brilliant day everyone, brilliant work for the contributions and support for the team!  Outstanding efforts everyone          

Time to get a move on, 130am already!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Well hi everyone    Apologies for my lack of appearance on the forum, busy weekend with my girls and just not really been able to catch up!  So here we go for an update from the 19th to the 21st 

FAH Pie stats for the 19th November 2021!!....









Apologies, I've never seen Pie get that big before!!   I've hopefully resized that a little better.....

Still, there's one day...  Lets get my botty in gear and get the rest done


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

And here we go for the 20th November 2021 for FAH Pie Stats.....









And I think we have time for one more...

After I edit that chart...  What is going on there!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

And here we are for the 21st November 2021 FAH Pie Stats.....









Well, that's all done and dusted now for FAH updates...  Not sure what is going on with the gaint pie charts when I put that grab in but we'll keep a tab!   I do hope everyone is well, and ok??  Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2021)

Well everyone, here we are again for an update of FAH Pie stats for the 22nd November 2021.....









And sadly having a look at the milestones with @1freedude, we couldn't see any milestone passes for a little while     If any has mind, please let us know!!   
I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok?  Some lovely contributions again everyone, well done and massive thanks to you for the support!  Hopefully, we'll see you all again tomorrow for another Pie and Milestone update     Look forward to seeing you there!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

Well here we go for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 23rd November 2021!!









And with some help with regards to the milestones as we've already touched on, @1freedude has managed to surpass his next milestone of 40,000,000 points for his milestone!!     Congrats man!!   We all hope to see you passing your next milestone soon enough!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   Feeling tired again tonight, damn 120am here in the UK again!!     Best get a move on!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2021)

Well here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 24th November 2021.....









And sadly for today, there's no new stoners that I could see but hopefully we'll have another coming up soon   
Great work again from everyone, if only there's a bit more sun out, I'd have been joining in more    Hopefully I might be able to get my other rig up and running with the other 1080 TI soon, need to start setting that one up! 

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok..  Look forward to updating the thread again tomorrow and seeing what has gone on today!!     Take care everyone, hopefully see you soon


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2021)

Well everyone, here we are again, I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??   It's time for the FAH Pie Stats for the 25th November 2021.....









And sadly no more milestones for the team just yet, but here's hoping soon    With all of the amazing contributions to the team, someone should surely be hitting past a milestone   
Brilliant work everyone, doing so well     Hoping to see you all again real soon and hopefully a milestone and stoner or two   
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Thank god it's the weekend, hopefully this one will actually feel like it's going to last more than 5 minutes!!   Take care all!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

Well here we are again for another great update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 26th November 2021.....









Sadly no further milestones or stoners today but still a great day for contributions and that's awesome      Well done everyone who contributed for the day and thank you so much for the support.  I hope that everyone is doing well, and is ok.  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!   

Best get on to the next update now!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

Well here we are for an earlier than normal update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 27th November 2021....









And sadly no more milestones just yet but there's always another time tomorrow...  I hope that everyone is well and ok?  I will crack on through the updates tonight and hopefully catch up with you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2021)

Well here we are a little like normal time it seems for these updates, but never the less...     I hope everyone is doing well, and is alright?     Here's some stats for the FAH Pie for the 28th November 2021.....









I think there has been a few milestones over the last day possibly two, I'm hoping I'm just reading the pages correctly!!   Past midnight is never a good time to start trying to look intelligent and such for me!!    But here we go!!

@Degial.com ?!?!    1,000,000 milestone!!          
@Bossmills ?!?!       1,000,000 milestone!!    
@JasonBottin ?!?!    1,000,000 milestone!!    
@madness777 !!     70,000,000 milestone!!    

Great work everyone, how accurate that is, I'm not sure at all!   Here's the Team Linky!!  for anyone interested or curious or for those just to poke fun at me    

Sadly I think I was a little too early to bed and well, I might have missed out on a few more updates but hopefully this gives some idea of what we are all doing       Still, I had best get my bum in gear and get on with the other updates for the other threads!!   
Thanks to everyone for contributing today!!      Massive thanks and respect!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow at some point!!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

Well here we are, I hope everyone is well and doing ok for the 29th November 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









I had a look out for some new milestones but I couldn't see anyone there for the moment     I hope that everyone is doing ok today?    Great support as always everyone, brilliant to see      Best move on or else I'm going to be falling asleep at the PC desk     Take care everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

Well here we are for FAH Pie Stats update for the 30th November 2021....









Sadly not seen any milestones for today but there's always tomorrow so here's hoping we might see someone tomorrow   
I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update     Until then everyone, take care!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well everyone, here we are again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 1st December 2021....  Where the heck has the time gone.....???....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@Recca29 !!  9,000,000!!  
@1freedude !!  50,000,000!!
@timmaaight ??!!  60,000,000!!
@Dave-H !!  60,000,000!!
@BirdoSwaggins !!  800,000,000!!

Well there we go for the milestones and stoners for the day, congrats to you all!!     Some great milestones there and you all should be so very pleased with them!!   
Some good contributions today, I think I might not have stayed up late enough to grab later data points but hopefully, tomorrow's will sort out    Great  work honestly everyone, thank you all for the contributions!!        Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well everyone, I hope that your well and ok??....   Here we are for the the 2nd December 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats 









I couldn't see any new milestones for the day but if there was someone missed please do post it up!!  
Great work everyone anyways, great contributions as always    Sadly I think I might have missed the last update of the day but never mind   

Well here we go, I hope everyone is doing well and ok    Take care and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey everyone, apologies for the delays with the stat updates over the weekend, all sorts of LSI controller issues and young daughters causing problems lol!!  So I'm hoping to get the stats updated, in fact right now!!  

Here we go for the 3rd December 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats....









I've not seen any new milestones or stoners so I'll try and skip over these updates for the mo, I'll of course update whenever I see some new ones hitting   

Aside from that, great work to our team for the support and the contributions as you always do for us here!!   Amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

And now here goes for the 4th December 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats....









Another brilliant day, think I might not have grabbed the last update of the day, apologies!!  But still, great work everyone, really great day for the contributions!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

And here we are for the last FAH Pie Stats update for the 5th December 2021.....









And there we have the updates for the FAH Pie Stats!!     Amazing efforts everyone and great work to our number one contributor, @newtekie1 !!  Massive thanks for the massive support!!   
I hope that everyone is doing well, and is ok??  Hopefully catch up a bit sooner next update, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

Well here we are with an update that's a little more on time to say the least     Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 6th December 2021....









And I've not seen any new milestones or stoners just yet, but I'm keeping an eye!!  
I hope everyone is well and alright...  Hope to speak with you all again soon     On to the next update!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Yet again I'm playing catch up on the updates.....  So, here we go again, hopefully this one will be quick and simple too...  I hope everyone is doing well, and is ok??

FAH Pie Stats for the 7th December 2021.......









Ass for milestones and stoners, I've not seen anyone move that I'm aware of but if there's anyone who does and has moved, please do let us know and post up some pics to show your work and achievements off!!   
Brilliant work for the day everyone, contributions are right up there!!     Outstanding!!  

Now best get myself sorted out and updated as well......


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

And here we are again for the 8th December 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats update.....









And there's the FAH thread updated      Amazing efforts everyone, some very nice scores indeed!!  
As always TPU doing so well for itself I think it needs as a good shout out!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Sorry I can't stick around for the moment, nearly 1am here again and I'm shattered!   I best keep going!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 10, 2021)

phill said:


> And here we are again for the 8th December 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats update.....
> 
> View attachment 228306
> 
> ...



Dang, @newtekie1 , carrying the team...


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Well here we go again, here's an update for the 9th December 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......

@1freedude !!  60,000,000!!           
@DaveNiks ??!!  60,000,000!!          
@normlikeme ??!!  4,000,000!!  
@ThePutzer ??!!  800,000,000!!  

Well done everyone!!    Such great contributions today as always everyone, well done indeed!!   
@80-watt Hamster, you should see @XZero450 when he's in full swing..........    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Best get on with the updates I guess....   See you tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Dang, @newtekie1 , carrying the team...


Not after today. My main folder decided to melt the AC plug and now it won't post. I'm just hoping the 1080Ti's aren't dead.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 11, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Not after today. My main folder decided to melt the AC plug and now it won't post. I'm just hoping the 1080Ti's aren't dead.
> 
> View attachment 228461



Jeebus. Fingers crossed!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2021)

Well that was a shock to the system, I thought I'd posted up yesterdays totals and have ended up skipping a day!!  How rude of me....  Still, here we are with the FAH Pie Stats for the 10th December 2021......









I sadly haven't seen any new milestones or stoners so please do let the team know if you have passed a milestone or if you just wish to share whereabouts you are     Everything and pretty much anything is allowed...  Well, to do with FAH at least... (Well in this thread anyways.... lol  )

Great work everyone, great results and scores for the day      Hope everyone is doing well and is more so, alright      Best get my butt in gear and get yesterdays stats uploaded!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2021)

Well everyone I hope you are alright, here we are for the 11th December 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats update.....









As for the milestones and stoners, I couldn't see anyone new in the lists, but if anyone wishes to share any milestones of their own, please do be my guest!!  

Another great day, I see @madness777 has gone nuts with the contributions for today!!   Outstanding !! Hopefully @newtekie1 won't have any hardware losses, any hardware loss is a terrible thing and even more so when there's no signs of issues  The teams thoughts are with you @newtekie1 !!  I hope it's nothing serious 

I hope that everyone is doing well and alright...  Bit earlier today but hopefully have a few other updates on the way!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

Well here we go everyone, an update from the 12th December 2021 for FAH Pie Stats.....









Sadly I couldn't see anyone hitting any new milestones but if anyone wishes to share they have managed to surpass a milestone of their own, please do put a word in and let us all know!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?  

Getting a bit of a head start today but hoping to make the most of the early updates!!     Here we go!!    Great work everyone, hope to see you back all again tomorrow!!


----------



## madness777 (Dec 15, 2021)

phill said:


> Another great day, I see @madness777 has gone nuts with the contributions for today!!


No better way to test an RTX3090


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2021)

I know what that feels like, they do crunch through the work units well, but man do they suck the juice!!    Do you use a power limit or temp limit with yours to keep the temps/stress in check at all?

Used to run mine about the 80% power mark, sometimes a little less as well.  Sadly, in a way, I sold my MSI card, but I do have two more, just sadly not physically with me right now......


----------



## madness777 (Dec 15, 2021)

It's an iGame Neptune with an AIO
Surprisingly the 1000W kingpin bios works on it so I'm winging it on that bios, 2100MHz curve at 1.081v
AIO handles the card surprisingly well at just 960RPM fanspeed, whisper quiet
Workloads vary massively, some are around 340W, others look like this
FAH says the 3090 should be getting 6mil ppd but I haven't even come close to that, is there anything I need to configure to achieve that?


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

Personally I just lower the power limit so the temps don't get too toasty...  I find it's all about the long haul race rather than anything else, so rather than fly along at max speed, I'll go a bit slower, everything is a little lower and but eventually still done  
I see the RAM temp in the pic is quite high but lowering the power limit would hopefully help this way    Definitely don't want to be hurting the card, especially for what they cost now


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 13th December 2021....









Sadly I couldn't see any new stoners today, but hopefully we'll have a few with all the newer members supporting and contributing to the TPU team, so thank you to you all for the help!!  
Some nice solid contributions as well everyone, great work!    Best get on with the other updates........


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

And here we are for the 14th December 2021 for FAH Pie Stats......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day !!......
@Degial.com ??!!  2,000,000 !!        
@madness777 !!  80,000,000 !!   

Great work to both our stoners for the day and to the team for another great day of contributions!!   Outstanding everyone!!   Apologies it's going to be a little short and sweet tonight but hopefully I'll be able to get a bit more in the next update


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2021)

Well everyone a little later than planned, but here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 15th December 2021.....









Sadly I couldn't see any new milestones today, but I'll make sure and double check again for tomorrows update  
Great work everyone, very nice contributions from everyone, thank you so much for the support and continued contributions!!     Hope everyone is well and doing ok?..   Off to the next few updates!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2021)

Well hello everyone, I sure hope that you area all doing well and ok??     Here we go for the 16th December 2021 for the FAH Pie states....









I've not seen any new milestones today but if I've missed anyone please forgive me!    I'll have another check on that again tomorrow    I hope everyone well and ok??  Doing alright everyone I hope??  Feeling shattered this evening, so might be a quick update I think!!  And on we go to the next update      Great work everyone, take care and hopefully get to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

Well here we are a little later than planned but here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 17th December 2021.....









Sadly no milestones or stoners today but here's hoping tomorrow can bring us a few   
Some amazing contributions as always, massive thanks and respect for the members bringing in the massive supports        Great work everyone, hope to catch you all again for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

And here we are for the 18th December 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats update....









And I've noticed a couple milestones as well today......

@madness777 !!   100,000,000!!  
@1freedude !!  70,000,000!!  

Great work everyone for the contributions and again for the level of the contributions!!    Awesome work everyone, please do keep it up!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2021)

Well here we are again guys and gals, another later than planned FAH Pie Stats update for the 19th December 2021....










Well done everyone for the contributions and support shown again as always to the TPU Team            I hope everyone is doing real well today and is alright     Hopefully we'll all catch up again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

Well here we go ladies and gents, for the 20th December 2021, FAH Pie Stats......









Well sadly I couldn't see any new milestones for the day but a really great day for contributions everyone, nice work indeed!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  Thank you to all supporting the team, couldn't be this awesome if we was doing it alone....  

Take care and be safe!!      Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

Here we are again everyone, FAH Pie Stats for the 21st December 2021.....









Another great day everyone, well done for all the contributions to the team!!     Hope everyone is doing well?  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Take care and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

Well here we are at a slightly better time than most evenings, the results for the 22nd December 2021 for FAH Pie Stats.....









Well another day without any newer milestones being broken which is a shame, but I bet there's going to be a boat load showing up soon enough!!      Great work everyone for the days contributions, some very nice scores in there as well, brilliant work!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright today?    Had a busy day myself with the girls getting nails done and all that jazz, but otherwise it's been good!!    Hope we hear from you all soon, take care everyone, be safe!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2021)

Well damn it late tonight and that wasn't what was intended either!!     Santa not going to be leaving me anything as I've been bad and not gone to sleep!!     Still I had best get the updates done and then I can go to sleep  
So here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd December 2021........









Another great day everyone, very nice contributions as always everyone and we seem to be attracting a few more members to the daily updates which is lovely!!    I do hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  So, I'd best crack on with the rest of the updates, I'd not see any milestones or stoners when I checked which is a shame but not the end of the world  

Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for a special update!!     Goodnight everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

Well here we are for another amazing day of updates and what a lovely day its been    I hope everyone else has had a great day too??  Well as always happy Christmas to everyone and here we are for the updates for the 24th December 2021 for FAH Pie Stats....









Well there we go, a very good day indeed since we seem to have a few more members contributing to the team which is always such a welcomed advance!     Some great contributions by all, so thank you all for such support and help as always  

I hope that you are all well and ok    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 26, 2021)

Ahh, tasty Christmas Pie.  Thanks Phill, I'll always have what you are dishing up!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

Well here we are again for some more 'Tasty Christmas Pie' as it is now known as     Nice one @1freedude !!   
Here's some stats for the 25th December 2021 for the FAH Pie Stats....









Sadly no milestones or stoners today but I'll do my usual checks tomorrow and report back if we have any I've found  
Great work everyone, I hope for those having the tasty Christmas Pie is just how you like it     Really great day for support, so very impressed and happy with today's efforts.  I hope that everyone is doing well and more so, is doing well and ok    

Best get a move on, long and emotional day ahead tomorrow, not really looking forward to it .....  Until tomorrow's update everyone, hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

Well what a time to be doing updates for 3 days....  Still, best start or else I'll never finish!!  How is everyone?  I hope alright 

Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 26th December 2021....









@Arjai !!  400,000,000!!      

Well as always a brilliant day of contributions, I hope everyone had a great day??  Rather than be wasting anyones time, I'll move along  Massive thanks everyone for the continued support over Christmas, it's appreciated as always


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

And here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update for 27th December 2021.....









Another brilliant day everyone!!     Well done indeed!!          I hope everyone is doing well and ok today??


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

And here we are for the last update for the day, the 28th December 2021 for our FAH Pie Stats.....









Well another awesome day of support and a very nice amount of members hitting the FAH benches, so to speak     Great to see a few more members contributing to the team these past couple of days    Well best now get on with the other updates, I hope everyone is doing well and ok.  Will try and get this done quick, it's 3am, so a little bit tired


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2021)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 29th December 2021....









Well there we have it, another great day for TPU's FAH members!!   Great work everyone, some very nice scores there indeed!!  The top 9 and very nearly the top 10 was putting in very close too or over 1,000,000 points each!   Outstanding!!   

Well I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Earlier update tonight thank goodness!!      Time to get this done and then 'early' to bed, back to work tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2022)

Well since I'm waiting for a few things to finish off copying to the server and the like, I figured, may as well get this updated whilst I kinda know what I'm doing!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok, here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 30th December 2021.....









I couldn't see any new milestones but I'll double check again in the morning...  Apologies everyone.  I hope you have all had a great New Years Eve (in advance ) and I hope to see you all again soon for another update and year ahead with the folding pie     Massive thanks to everyone who has contributed over the past year for everyone's help and support, we couldn't do it on our own.  This team is amazing and I hope that everyone who actively contributes, knows it


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

Well hello again everyone!!  Apologies for my absence, busy with the family and such and sorting out but whilst I'm alone for 5 minutes I thought I'd make a start and get the updates done for the last few days...    So....

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 31st December 2021.....









Another stonkingly good day of contributions and what a great way to end the mess that was 2021...  

Awesome efforts everyone for the past year, outstanding support as always and above all, thank you everyone so so so SOOOOO much for the continued support for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

Now for the start of the new year FAH Pie Stats for the 1st January 2022!!......









Well another outstanding day and more members contributing to the team as well, awesome work everyone!!   

Apologies for not much chatter in these updates, just wishing to get them uploaded asap for everyone and then I can hopefully make it back later on today for some more chat


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

Well here we are for the last update the FAH Pie Stats for the 2nd January 2022!!.....









Another brilliant update everyone   Been having a bit of a testing time myself for the team as I have had my two RTX 3070's chugging along (70% power limit) for the last few days, I just wished to see how they performed and well, I've been very impressed and I'm glad to be able to put some extra effort in and help to the TPU team  Thought since it was Christmas... Why the heck not  

Enough babbling, I'll make a start on those other updates now   Awesome efforts everyone, brilliant work!!  

That's better, be even better if I put them in the right damn forum to start with!!     Apologies!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2022)

Well now I have made sure I have the right thread, here we go for the update for FAH Pie Stats for the 3rd January 2022!!









@1freedude !!  90,000,000 !!           

Nice one mate!!  Apologies it might be a little late but just noticed it so thought I'd give you a mention!!     We all hope to see you again for the 100,000,000 milestone!!  

Great work everyone, great points and contributions as always     I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok..  Take care and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

Here I go for a FAH Pie Stats update and since the little one is getting very tired, best make it a quick update!! 

4th January 2022 stats!!  









I've not seen any milestones today but I hope that if anyone has passed a big number, they'll shout about it     Everyone doing ok??  Hope so!!     Take care everyone, see you in a bit!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

Well here we are again for an earlier than usual update, so best get on and I can grab some tea!  Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 5th January 2022......









And now for the milestones I've noticed.....

@degial.com ??!!  4,000,000 !!         
@Recca29 !!  10,000,000 !!  

Congrats to our two stoners, great work there to both of you!!    Another amazing day of contributions and we seem to have a new front man again now, @XZero450 !!     Wow again man!!   
Great day as always everyone so massive thanks and respects to you all for contributing!!  I hope to see you all back again tomorrow for the update then


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

Well hello guys and gals, here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 6th January 2022....









Another very great day of contributions from our amazing members!!  Thank you all for the support and continued contributions every day    Here's to another brilliant day!!  Hope to see you all again soon


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 8, 2022)

1050ti is now really slow for FAH. need an upgrade.


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 7th January 2022.....









Well another cracking day with another leader today as well!!  Welcome to the top spot @Jstn7477 !!     I couldn't see any new stoners or milestones today but maybe tomorrow   
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope that everyone is having a great day too.  Take care all, time to go update the other threads


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2022)

Here we are again everyone for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 8th January 2022....









I couldn't see any milestones or stoners today sadly..  I hope anyone who does have 'something to shout about' points wise will post up, feel these threads are a little one sided with me just posting the updates all the time!!     

Another great day, @Jstn7477 and @XZero450 are playing it out for the top two positions and @newtekie1 isn't far behind in 3rd place either, what a day!!   If only I could keep up with the electric costs over here!!  

Still, brilliant efforts from everyone thank you all for the amazing support!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hope to hear that everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2022)

Well here we go again everyone, the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th January 2022......









Another great day everyone, well done for the contributions and support!!    I see @Jstn7477 is pushing out a little more today than @XZero450 and @newtekie1 is right on the heels of XZero450, outstanding efforts guys!!   
I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  

I'd best get myself moving and get on with the other updates!!     Until tomorrow??.....


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, a little later than I had hoped but here we are...  So a quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 10th January 2022....









And another brilliant day we are having as always     The top three guys are doing amazing things as always and we have a decent turn out again today, brilliant efforts everyone    Great work everyone, another great contribution as always     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2022)

Well here we are everyone for another great FAH Pie Stats update for the 11th January 2022....










I couldn't see any milestones for today, so I'll double check I'm not missing out...  Apologies if I am    Amazing as always with the top three battling it out there a little bit I think..  Outstanding contributions from you all, thank you so much for the time and support, can't do this without you all!! 

Well best move on quickly as it late, hope to catch you all soon in the next one!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

Well everyone, I hope that you are all doing well and are ok??   Here's some FAH Pie Stats for the 12th January 2022.....









@newtekie1 !!  4,000,000,000 !!!!                                                 
@DaveNiks ??!!  80,000,000 !!  
@freeagent !!  10,000,000 !!  

Well what a day for our stoners and milestones !!  @newtekie1 blew it out the part for surpassing his next milestone of 4,000,000,000 points, that is by no easy feat!!  Well done man!!  @DaveNiks and @freeagent congrats to you both as well for hitting your next milestones, brilliant work!!  

What a day for TPU!!  Outstanding in everyway, as always      Until tomorrow, what possible awesomeness will wait for us there??   Hope to see you there everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

Well after a disastrous day with breaking down on the way to work and waiting about for 3 hours before I could get the car going again, I'm glad the working week is done     So here we are again with the 13th January 2022's FAH Pie Stats.....









@agent00skid !!  1,000,000,000 !!                              

Well an outstanding milestone for our lone stoner @agent00skid today!!  What an amazing milestone!!  Great work there mate!!  I hope to get there one day myself    Great efforts from everyone today as well, the top three doing amazing work (we can ignore 4th place altogether, he's flipping useless.....)  and the rest of you, thank you all for the support and contributions to TPU!!  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day than today was for me!    Hope to see you all there!


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2022)

Well here we go again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 14th January 2022.....









@phill !!  400,000,000 !!  

A great day of support as well as a little milestone for someone and away we are!!   Great support as always but not far off 20 members contributing today, outstanding everyone!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??    Time for a quick update, so going to get all the stats updated for you all  

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

Well everyone, apologies for the later than planned update for FAH Pie Stats but here we are for the 15th January 2022....









Another great day everyone, massive well done!!    Nearly got the top 10 with a million points each today, that's pretty darn amazing!!     Some great contributions going on as always, how do you all manage it??    
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, hopefully at a more sensible time too!!    Take care everyone, I hope you are all well and ok and safe and sound too!!


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2022)

Well hello everyone, I hope that you're well and doing alright     Here we go with a FAH Pie Stats update for the 16th January 2022.....









I couldn't see any milestones or stoners for today but massive thanks and congrats for everyone getting some massive numbers on the board for TPU today    All of the top ten hitting in over 1,000,000 points as well for the day, which is always massively impressive  

Great work everyone, thank you for the massive support and can't wait to see you all back again tomorrow for another update    Take care everyone and hope to see you then!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey everyone, apologies for the lack of an update yesterday, was a little tired and figured bed would be a better option...  Bit like now really but we'll carry on!   
So here's an update for the 17th January 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats









Well everyone, another top day as always!!    Well done to @rybot for hitting the top spot today!!     It does look very close for the top 4 places as well, impressive work there!!  As always we've had a great day, 19 members contributing to the team stats, very great work guys and gals!!     Still as I have double the updates, to do, I'm gonna stop typing and get on with the next update   

Hope everyone is doing well, and alright!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

Well here we are again for the 18th January 2022 update for the FAH Pie Stats.....









Another great day and @rybot again at the top of the charts for today!!   Outstanding work there!!   I'm not sure if they are a member to the forum but if anyone knows of their forum name or can get in touch, please do let them know to join the forum so we can update them with the stats and such like for the team   

Still, I hope everyone is doing well and ok?   Amazing numbers again today everyone, outstanding contributions!  Thank you all so much for the support with FAH,        

Hope to see you all again tomorrow with some luck!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2022)

phill said:


> was a little tired and figured bed would be a better option


And yet here you are at 2:30 AM......


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2022)

Trying to update it a little earlier today @thebluebumblebee, so we'll see how long it takes when I'm a little more focused and don't have two updates to do!!     Here we go everyone, the FAH Pie Stats for the 19th January 2022........









I believe I've missed a milestone as well for our @rybot so here we go.....

@rybot ??!!  200,000,000!!                     

Well another great day everyone, well done for the amazing contributions!!      It seems that the top four again are pushing towards the 5 million points for the day for each of them, hats of you all!!      Well I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Time to get myself moving now....   See you back tomorrow?!?!?


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2022)

Well not so early this time, 4 hour trip to get to see my eldest for a day so best get a swift update move on!      So, here we are for the 20th January 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats .......









Another good day everyone, not sure that'll be the latest results for the day but that was as late as I was up last night, don't think it ever updated much...  Today's is a little similar too...
Great work though everyone, well done!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright, take care everyone     Hope you've had a great Friyay!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, how are you all??   FAH Pie Stats for the 21st January 2022......









Not that I could see, I couldn't see any changes into the milestones or stoners for the day, but the problem I had was that the updates for Extreme, only seemed to have worked once during the day and that was it.  Even now today (23rd) they still haven't updated, so I might not be able to put up any stats for today....   I'll see what happens tomorrow    As always though everyone, amazing efforts and support a as always  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright, take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow with something to report!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

Well a bit of a turn up for the books, was that FAH Pie stats for the 22nd January 2022, I've got no data for...  As I'd have collected it from Folding Extreme Overclocking's site, apparently the main FAH site has had issues and is currently being fixed...  More detail here 





Main page link

Hopefully next few days we'll have the stats back from here   I'll keep you all updated as best I can


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

Well our FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd January 2022 seems to have taken the same fate as yesterdays, but there is some hope as they have fixed the issue and the stats are starting to show and come through finally...





Here's hoping that'll be all the issues for a few days  
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok.....


----------



## DoH! (Jan 25, 2022)

What's the Team number..?


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 25, 2022)

DoH! said:


> What's the Team number..?


50711





						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 25, 2022)

DoH! said:


> What's the Team number..?


50711* *


----------



## DoH! (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks, i'll get on there now..... I already have 21M elsewhere but guess i'll have to start again..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 25, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Thanks, i'll get on there now..... I already have 21M elsewhere but guess i'll have to start again..


Welcome to the team, regardless of where ,a lot of good work got done.

Ps team 
I will be back folding soon too  tech issues


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2022)

Well a little later than planned but isn't it always!??!  Still, here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 24th January 2022.....









@Dotcom1970 ??!!         
@freeagent !!  
@rybot ??!!  

Well everyone, I hope I have the milestones right but a nice day of contributions going on there!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??   Hope to see all of our three stoners from today again soon for another milestone!!  

I'm not sure what tomorrow's FAH stats are looking like but I think they aren't quite right in my head compared to other days, so hopefully they'll pan out    Great work everyone, massive thanks and respect to you all!!     Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

Well hello everyone   I hope that you are well and doing ok...  Here we have the update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 25th January 2022....









Well done all!!  I'm going to say this quick but I doubt this is a full day of contributions from everyone simply because of the totals, I'm guessing they'd be at least double in most cases of everyone but it's still nice to see some points on the board and it's nice to see a few users 'fighting' it out  

Great work everyone, hope to see you all again soon!!   I hope you've all had a good day!!     Take care and hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

Well here we goes again with the FAH Pie Stats update for the 26th January 2022.....









@DoH! !!  40,000!!           

I believe I've tagged in the same users above with @Dotcom1970 and @freeagent so we should be able to move forward but still big shout out to everyone who's hitting their next milestone!   I do try to make sure I capture the data every day so if I do miss anyone please shout out and say what you're surpassed so we know!!  

Great day and work everyone, impressive contributions as they always are, I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2022)

Well everyone here we go for a hopefully nice and smooth and quick update for the day across all the threads I do....   Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 27th January 2022.....









And there we have it, another outstanding day!!    Many thanks for everyone who contributed to the team today, been a great day!   I don't remember seeing any milestones, but I'll check in tomorrows report back      Thank you everyone for being amazing!!


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2022)

Well here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 28th January 2022......









I didn't see anyone today with the milestones so I will apologise now if I've missed anyone, I'll make sure I check before shutting down this evening.....  Decided since it was cold, to leave the two 3070's running this evening, so hopefully they'll kick in a few extra points for the team tonight and over the course of tomorrow   

I hope everyone is well and doing ok??    Take care everyone and massive thanks and respect for everyone today contributing away!!    Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## DoH! (Jan 30, 2022)

Hello, what's considered a milestone and where do you get the numbers in the _yesterday_ column (I'm currently at 271,227 points) ?

(apologies if its a silly question)


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 30, 2022)

The milestone values are kind of arbitrary.  Back in the day, a work unit (wu) might only net 100 points, and take days, so donating your rig time to calculate 5 WUs gaining 500 points, 1000 was a milestone and take 20 days!  Then 5000, and 10k, etc.
This link shows the values of the milestones, and who has acheived them in the near past (bottom of the page):  

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

This next link shows all of 50711's progress by users, ranked by highest total points.  You can sort each column, for example, today's points can be sorted, or the last points update can be sorted, etc.








						TechPowerup! Members List Rankings - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats team members rankings for TechPowerup!. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Notice in the upper left corner, a clock and countdown shows the next time when points will show up in the columns.  Depending when you started a WU, it might not show up until Phill does the next day's update!
And, finally, @DoH! 's folding page:








						DoH! User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DoH!. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Have fun looking at the numbers and graphs, and thank Phill for his dedication to our team!


----------



## DoH! (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks very much for your reply, that explains a lot...  I'll be busy for a while - So much info, so much to look at !


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone for the FAH Pie Stats for the 29th January 2022......










And now for some milestones and stoners !!.....

@DoH! !!  300,000!!         
@Dotcom1970 ??!!  
@freeagent !!  

Great work everyone!!     I hope you are all doing well and ok??  Can't believe the contributions today, excellent work everyone!!   @Jstn7477 out miles in 1st place today with @XZero450 and @newtekie1 putting in some very decent scores too!!   @Norton still pushing nearly 2,500,000 points in a day which is awesome!!  The top 10 isn't far off hitting 1,000,000 points plus each which is very awesome in itself, so pleased and proud of all the work you are all doing and contributions to the team   

I hope everyone has had a great day today, hope to see you all again back tomorrow for another FAH Pie update


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

Well here we go for the updates today before 8pm UK time, must be a record of late...  Still   
Here we are for the updates for the 30th January 2022.......









I've not seen any new milestones today but I'll keep an eye to it so I can make sure I get a mention to those who need it!!!!   Great work everyone, solid scores today and amazing efforts from everyone    Even managed to get a few work units in myself today, which have been interesting as some I've been scoring about 100000 for 3 hours work or I've had a couple that have scored over 400000 for a couple hours work too...  Go figure ?  

Still, glad to see the sun coming out so I can get the rigs on, feels good to be able to push a bit more   
Take it easy everyone, I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2022)

Well here we are again, a little after 8pm today but still before 2 or 3am...  I'm doing well!!    Well 'ere tis guys and gals, the FAH Pie Stats for the 31st January 2022.....









Well I've not seen any milestones today but I think there might be a few coming tomorrow     Shall we wait and see??  
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  How are you all?  Doing well I hope      Take care everyone, will catch you tomorrow for the next update with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2022)

Well another later night for me, so here'll be a quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 1st February 2022....  (where the heck did January go?!?!)









And now for some milestones to which I'm hoping I'm not too late to!! 

@DoH! !!  700,000!!!         
@Dotcom1970 ??!! 4,000,000!!  
@freeagent !!  40,000,000!!  

Great work to our three stoners, well done indeed!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok...  Take care everyone, will hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2022)

Well here we go again for another day and update for the FAH Pie Stats, here we are for the 2nd February 2022.....









I didn't think I saw any milestones today so I'll make sure I have a good check over them tomorrow when the next load of stats come your way    Another great day of support and contributions to the team and FAH, well done everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

Well that weekend flew by again!!  Well after an unsettled Sophia has finally settled, here we go for the updates for the last few days....  We start with 3rd February 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









Well there we are for another amazingly contributed day for everyone, hats off to you all!!     We seemed to have gained a few more users as well which is great to see!!  Welcome and we hope that you have a great time with the team!!   
As I've got a few updates to do this evening, I'm going to crack on asap and get done    Take care everyone and massive respects for all the efforts...


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

Here we are for the 4th February 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats .....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@DoH! !!  1,000,000 !!  
@MachineLearning !!  7,000,000!!  
@freeagent !!  40,000,000 !!          
@1freedude !!  100,000,000!!   
@rybot ??!!  300,000,000!!    

Well, where did all of you come from!?!       Congrats to you all and well done everyone for the support and for hitting your milestones!!   I hope I have managed to keep grabbing as many as I can, I'm sure I'll sadly miss one or two of them..     Right, onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

And here we are for the 5th February 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@MachineLearning !!  8,000,000!!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  900,000,000!!  

Well what an amazing day everyone!!   Outstanding results for the day and what brilliant milestones for @MachineLearning and amazing one for @BirdoSwaggins !! Outstanding everyone, please keep up the amazing work!!    Will hopefully catch up with you all again soon!!


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 7, 2022)

phill said:


> Well, where did all of you come from!?!


Personally I was folding for GamersNexus' team for quite some time, decided to switch when I remembered TPU had a team. You folks should consider putting out a PSA on the main page, I'm sure a lot of people either don't know about folding yet but would do it, or would switch to TPU's team.  Might get those numbers way up...


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2022)

Well hi everyone, how are you all??    Here's todays results for the 6th February 2022 for FAH Pie Stats....









I couldn't see any new milestones myself when I checked but if anyone would like to shout out about a personal best or milestone they have hit, feel free to shout all about it!!     I feel we don't shout enough about our achievements here, think we need a little gloating everyone 

Some amazing contributions and the fact that 12 members have managed to produce at least a million points each is brilliant!!     Outstanding efforts everyone, great work indeed!!   Well there is a good few more people supporting the team as well, its so great to see!!   

@MachineLearning if you'd like to mention the team and such when you are on your 'travels' please do!!     I welcome everyone and anyone who would be willing to help with even a single unit a day..  There's no one here pushing for maximum output or you must run a least 8 to 12 hours a day..... 
Right, well, I've done all the damage I can here, time to move on to the next one


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, another time for another update    I hope that everyone is well and ok??  Lets get too it shall we??   

FAH Pie Stats for the 7th February 2022!!









Well another outstanding day for everyone, well done everyone!!     Another top 10 list of our members managing to hit over 1 million points each for their contribution, outstanding efforts everyone!!     Amazing to see so many members contributing to the team, very appreciated and awesome!!  

Well, I've done the damage now, best move on to the next one!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 9, 2022)

phill said:


> I couldn't see any new milestones myself when I checked but if anyone would like to shout out about a personal best or milestone they have hit, feel free to shout all about it!!   I feel we don't shout enough about our achievements here, think we need a little gloating everyone


Alright then , WHOOHOO


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

Awesome work there @Jacky_BEL !!  I wish the points cert would work still, that seems to have been broken for ages....


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone for the daily FAH Pie Stats for the 8th February 2022.....









Well here we are again everyone, another brilliant day with all the support and now 11 members hitting over 1 million points for the days contributions as well, outstanding work everyone!!    It's been a very good day for @Jstn7477 hitting over 7 million points on his own!!   Wow....   

Well as I had best get this lot updated, sooner rather than later tonight, best make a move and do the other threads     Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 10, 2022)

Well here we are everyone, the FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th February 2022.....









I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  I hope that you all are very pleased with your efforts here because you should well be!!    Outstanding as always everyone!!  I've let the side down with not hitting that million point mark as well which I apologise for   No decent solar over the last few days really so having to keep an eye on the power usage, which does suck to a degree.. Having seen some of the costs for electric and gas over here in the UK, it's gonna get stupid soon.... Still, here's hoping it doesn't last for too long.... 

Still, well done everyone for the contributions today and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update to come!!   Take care everyone and I hope you are/have had a good day!!


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2022)

Well after a long ass drive up and back to get my eldest for a day this evening, I figure it's time to do some updates for everyone, so here we go, quick as you like    FAH Pie Stats for the 10th February 2022!!









No other stoners or milestones that I could see for the moment, hopefully we'll have a few people soon, as I miss stoners being on FAH Pie and I wish I didn't !!    Hope that everyone is doing well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2022)

Well here we are for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 11th February 2022.....









Well here we are with a very healthy number of members contributing and scoring us some very nice points!!     Well done everyone for pushing TPU forward!!  Some very nice scores today everyone and a massive thanks and respect goes to those hitting over 1 million points each as well!!  That takes a massive amount of power to do!!  

Well, I'd best get updating, massive thanks for everything today all!!


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

Well here we are for a bit of a catch up as always...  12th February 2022 for FAH Pie Stats update!!









Sadly no milestones that I could see today everyone but hopefully we'll have a few more soon    We seem to have gone from about 10 regulars to over 20, which is amazing!!      So great work everyone and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

And here we are again for the 13th February 2022 for FAH Pie Stats update.....









@DoH! !!  2,000,000!!        
@MachineLearning !!  20,000,000!!  
@freeagent !!  60,000,000!!   
@DaveNiks ??!!  90,000,000!!  

Great work everyone for the milestones that you have managed to hit today!!   Outstanding!!   I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?? 23 members today contributing to the team, outstanding effort everyone!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow and hope that you have a great day!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 15, 2022)

does your cpu matter too? i havent done this in a long time


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 15, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> does your cpu matter too? i havent done this in a long time



F@H is much better suited to GPU compute. However, there are numerous BOINC projects that need CPU time. TPU has a team for World Community Grid, though that's going down for maintenance for a bit here shortly.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> does your cpu matter too?


The GPU will give you more points, so the focus needs to be there.  That is why it is recommended to "give the GPU a core", that is, leaving a CPU core unassigned because the CPU feeds the GPU.  Normally, we'd recommend that you "crunch" on your CPU, which is running WCG on BOINC, but they are moving the project to new servers and it is supposed to be down until mid April.


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

When I use my 3070s for crunching whenever the sun is good here (not much recently) the CPUs are left to their own devices due to the fact the CPU in the rig is a dual core pentium (or some sort of dual core, I apologise I can't remember) but if I was folding on another system with one of my Ryzen CPUs, I'd just let it carry on.  I generally don't fold on the CPU when folding on the GPU, its just not efficient and as @thebluebumblebee mentions, crunch on the CPU with Boinc for WCG...  

I believe in the configuration menu you can bin off the CPU and just keep the GPU/s


----------



## freeagent (Feb 16, 2022)

My 5900X is good for 300k-600k ppd, whereas my 3070 Ti is good for about 5-7 million ppd. Having some PSU issues lately. Not too enthused.. trying to sort out if its something on my end.. not looking like it.


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 14th February 2022....










Another great day of contributions everyone, outstanding results indeed!!    Some very impressive scores there guys for the day, that is awesome and effort levels I think over 9000!!      Still best get on with it tonight and get it done as soon as possible!!    !!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

Well here we are, a little earlier than normal, so I'm taking advantage!!   Here's some stats for the FAH Pie Stats for the 15th February 2022.....









Well what a day for the contributions!!     Great work everyone, some very nice scores here and massive respects to the 11 members managing to get over 1.1 million points each, outstanding everyone!!      I hope everyone is doing well and is alright     Take care and hope to see you again in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2022)

Well as today hasn't gone to plan, I'll make the most of it!!     Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 16th February 2022!!









Another great day everyone, well done with the days contributions!!      I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2022)

Well here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update again for the 17th February 2022!!.....









I couldn't see any new milestones for the moment but I'm sure there will be some coming up very soon!!     Loads of members joining into the folding TPU team I think so, hat's off to you all and we all hope to see you folding like crazy!!  Well, if you are able to!!  

Take care everyone, great to see it a little busier than normal for me!!   Here's hoping we might be able to make some positions from before COVID since everyone did join on that front as well!!      Take it easy all, see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

Well, here goes again I guess for the FAH Pie Stats for the 18th February 2022.....









Well another great day of contributions everyone!!     It seems we have a Mr @Jacky_BEL taking the number 1 spot by storm, congrats there!!     Sadly not had enough sun in the day to even get close to that sort of score!!    Outstanding work, it really is!!  @Jstn7477 bringing up 2nd place with a massive 6.7m points as well, outstanding support here guys!! 

Great work everyone, 21 members today, brilliant you all are !!                 See everyone tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

Apologies guys and gals for the lack of updates for yesterday, little Sophia decided that sleep was something I didn't need till 2am, so I thought, time for bed!     Anyways, here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the19th February 2022......









And now for some milestones !! (I hope I'm not too late!!)

@LearningMachine712 ??!!            
@freeagent !!  

Well done to both of our stoners today, great work and outstanding support from everyone today, massive respect and thanks to you all!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??!   I'd best get the update train rolling so I'll stop talking and just get on with it


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

And here we go for the 20th February 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats too......









Great work everyone, great contributions again today!!     I reckon that @Jacky_BEL  has a few GPUs up his sleeve   !!  Great work man, its an awesome effort sir!!    15 members have managed to score over 1,000,000 points each at least today, that is amazing!!  
I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok today??  I hope that we all get to see each other tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, here's some FAH Pie Stats for the 21st February 2022!!....









Well another great day for everyone, awesome work everyone!!    Some of the contributions today are amazing!!   14 members hitting over a million points is amazing!!  Well done and massive thanks to you all for the support and contributions!!  What an amazing team we have here at TPU


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

Apologies everyone, but here we are with an update for the 22nd February 2022....









Fantastic day everyone, @Jacky_BEL amazing effort there!! Well done indeed!!  Well done everyone for contributing to the team!!    Definitely getting at least 20 members a day for the contributions, that's awesome!!     Well, I'll tell ya what else is awesome, me shutting up and getting on with these updates


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

Here we go again for the 23rd February 2022 for FAH Pie Stats.......









Another great day everyone    You can tell that @Jacky_BEL is going all out!!  I mean look at that contribution!!     Outstanding sir!!  Another brilliant day support from everyone, outstanding work for TPU!!


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

And here we are for the last update for the moment, the 24th February 2022 for FAH Pie Stats.....









And there we are for the updates for FAH Stats, brilliant work everyone    Apologies for the smaller scores yesterday, I was so shattered I just went to bed early..  Should have done tonight but oops.... lol  Time for updates instead!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow everyone, I hope you are all well and ok


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2022)

Well evening all    How are we doing??
Here we go for the 25th February 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update....









Well that is a solid amount of members hitting the contributions list !!    Great work everyone!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok?  Not sure what was going on with the stats, was looking lower scores yesterday but then when I was expecting it to update, it had other ideas....  Here's hoping it'll right itself soon enough!!  

I'll check up on the milestones tomorrow, I'll edit the post if I have to to mention anyone who has surpassed another milestone of theirs   Take it easy everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2022)

Well here we go again for another FAH Pie Stats update, this time for the 26th February 2022.....









Whilst I couldn't see any new milestones for members, I believe there might be one of two tomorrow    Looking forward to the update tomorrow!!      I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  I hope everyone has had a good weekend!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2022)

Well apologies for the lack of updates the last few days, but I'm here and updating!! 
Here we are for the 27th February 2022 FAH Pie Stats update....









@HammerON !!  70,000,000!!            
@DoH! !!  4,000,000!!  

Great work to our stoners today for hitting their next miilestones!!      Awesome efforts!!
Seems we have a lovely 25+ member strong contributing team at the moment, very impressive and happy!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??   Amazing efforts everyone!!  See you soon??......


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2022)

And here we go again everyone, FAH Pie Stats for the 28th February 2022.....









I don't believe we have any stoners or milestones for today but with all these numbers and TPU members contributing like this, I bet we will have some more milestones and stoners for sure!!    Great work everyone and amazing contributions!!  Brilliant work everyone, outstanding!!   

Take care and we'll hopefully see each other again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Well here we are ladies and gents, the FAH Pie Stats for the 1st March 2022!!









And now for some milestones and stoners for the day.....

@MachineLearning !!  50,000,000!!          
@HammerON !!  80,000,000!!  

Well, what a great day everyone!!   The amount of members now joining in has been great and I hope that we can get some more over to Rosetta whenever that sorts its life out...  @Jacky_BEL with the 13.5m+ points for the day as well!!  Outstanding my man!!     

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2022)

Well here we are again guys and gals...  Time for a quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 2nd March 2022......









Well what another great day everyone, superb commitment and awesomeness from you all!!     I mean 14 members hitting over 1.3 million points at least each and the we have Mr @Jacky_BEL hitting over 14.6 million points in one day!!   

Outstanding levels of awesome here from our FAH team today, thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2022)

Well here we go for an FAH Pie Stats update for the 3rd March 2022....  (apologies guys and gals for the delay!!)









I didn't see any members hitting any milestones, just yet, please shout out and let me know if you had hit any!  Get sometimes a little confused with the Extreme forum way of stats, why it can't have a Milestones box or something like Free-DC did I'll never know...  But still!  Amazing efforts and it seems @Jacky_BEL could have been the reason for the GPU shortage with all those amazing points!!  Outstanding contribution for the day there Jacky!!  

Weather in the UK has been quite rubbish last few days but today was a little better, so thankfully, might get a few point on the board   11 members hitting over 1 million points each and 2 members coming rather close to getting into that 1 million point club as well, great stuff everyone, really amazing efforts!! 

Might even put up a thread for FAH rigs, just to see what everyone has and go from there....  Unless we have one already??  (I don't think I remember seeing one.... but then I do forget what I did after a sleep so anything is possible.....)  But I digress and should move on...  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Speak up if there's anything I can help with, I'll try my best!!


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2022)

And here we go for the 4th March 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









Edit for - 
@HammerON !!   100,000,000!!!!     

Another day and another amazing @Jacky_BEL contribution there!!  Outstanding there man!!   Another day and 11 members hitting over that 1 million points marker, outstanding work there guys/gals!   A few less members returning work today but still well over and above our levels before which was something like 5 or 6 I think  Positives everywhere!!  

That was one thing I was going to question everyone about....  Do you run FAH constantly, 24/7??   Who does have a time limit or does anything different??   I'm interesting in finding out a for myself, I tend to just run it whenever the sun is good here (which bearing in mind, I'm in the UK...  mostly rain...) but can run for up to 12 hours or so, maybe a bit more but sometimes just get a work unit or two in, then that's all I can get to do...  I couldn't afford to run the cards 24/7, bit like with the WCG crunching, it would cost me an arm and leg to do it and even more so when the prices go up next month     Sucks to not be able do as much as you wish to....

Everyone take care and I hope you have had a great day   See you tomorrow with some luck!! 
Just wondered is all


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 6, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we go for the 4th March 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats.....
> 
> View attachment 238856
> 
> ...


I have one system running a GTX 970, 750Ti, and integrated Vega 8 (3200G) folding 24/7, just under 1mil PPD daily.

My main rig (sys specs) runs all of the time unless I need the resources for a game (Elden Ring especially lol).


----------



## DoH! (Mar 6, 2022)

My pc (system specs) runs from 0900 - 2300 usually, sometimes longer...


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 6, 2022)

I intend to run my systems 24/7 as long as room temperatures permit.
I do run my GPU's on a 50% power limit to minimize fan noise.
And I plan to switch back to crunching when WCG comes back online.


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2022)

Well here we go guys and gals for the FAH Pie Stats for the 5th March 2022.....









And now for some milestones and stoners....

@DoH! !!  5,000,000 !!            
@MachineLearning !!  
@Norton !!!!                             

Well firstly congrats to our three stoners for today   Excellent work!! I hope that you are patting yourselves on the back or have a beer to celebrate!!   Well I presume coffee or tea works as well    Amazing milestone there Mr @Norton too!!     Hope to see you around soon!!

The stats for the day are amazing everyone, massive   for TPU's members for this level of support and contribution...  Impressive to say the least.  I hope we can carry this forward  
I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright too      Time to update again and we'll be all up to scratch...


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2022)

And here we go again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 6th March 2022.....









@rybot ??!!  400,000,000!!  

Great work from our lone stoner for today, massive milestone as well, congrats!!     I hope everyone has had a good day today??
Another brilliant day for contributions, 13 members hitting over 1,000,000 points as well, that takes some doing everyone, very well done!!   

Apologies for missing out anyone in the milestones, it's a little odd to try and keep track of with Xtreme but hopefully I'll be able to keep on top of it.  Well, hopefully... lol    Take care everyone, brilliant work for today!!!!   TPU is strong!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 7, 2022)

I believe the team has raked in it's 49th billion points milestone.


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2022)

Apologies guys, I thought I'd updated the damn thread yesterday for the 7th stats....  Still here we go for the 7th March 2022 for FAH Pie Stats......










Was hoping to get a few updates done a bit before now, but will edit and update again in the morning if needs be  With the little one stirring and the Mrs's recovering from some knee surgery, its a little busier than normal!!  
Massive contributions as always everyone, outstanding work!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2022)

Well here we are again for the 8th March 2022 update for FAH Pie Stats.....









Another brilliant day, maybe I should start including the total contribution to FAH from TPU each day...  Anyone got a thought/s about it?? 

Amazing efforts as always everyone, please keep doing the amazing work you do!!


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2022)

Well guys and gals, here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th March 2022.....

It's been a long day so apologies for any mistakes in advanced!! 









Another great contribution day, everyone just pulling out the stops for these contributions, I mean the top 12 not getting less than pretty much, 1.3 million points...  I mean wow guys and gals!!     Utterly unbelievable!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  How's everyone's day been??

Well since I've not messed this one up, I'll stop talking and move on to the next


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2022)

Well its a little later on in the day than planned but here we go for a few catch up updates   So here we go for the 10th March 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









Well what another amazing day for our contributions everyone, wow!!     26 members for today as well, which is even better than most other days, got some 12 nearly 13 members hitting nearly 1 million points in a day as well, outstanding!!  

Thank you everyone for all this amazing support to our team, just amazing    Well I best get that next one updated.....


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2022)

Well here we go again, FAH Pie Stats for the 11th March 2022.......









Well yet again another amazing day and amazing set of results and contributions     Outstanding work everyone, brilliant work indeed!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??   I hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!!  

Hope to see you all again soon   Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2022)

Well here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 12th March 2022....









Amazing efforts everyone, very nicely done!!      12 members hitting over 1 million points today, that's amazing stuff!!    Nearly 13 members, I will stand corrected!!     Great work everyone, really great work  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Good weekend I hope everyone too....  Well best get carrying on, but massive thanks for the contributions and support as always!!     Hope to see you back tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2022)

Well apologies everyone, I thought I'd done this update but obviously not!!    So here we go.....  FAH Pie Stats for the 13th March 2022......









 And now for a few milestones I believe.....

@DoH!  !!           
@DaveNiks ??!!  

@ThePutzer ??!!  

Well what an amazing day and what makes it even better is the milestones!     Great work, everyone!!      Well done indeed!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Gotta crack on, another day to update....


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2022)

And here we are for the 14th March 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats ......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@laptop-hpc !!  70,000,000!!    
@MachineLearning !!  70,000,000!!  

@thebluebumblebee !!   500,000,000!!  

Well what can I say, outstanding as always and some milestones as well and @thebluebumblebee !!  Outstanding efforts sir!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Take care and I hope to be catching you up tomorrow, a little sooner     Take care as always everyone, hope to see you all again soon!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2022)

WoHoo!


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2022)

Well here we go again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 15th March 2022....









I couldn't see any milestones hit today but there's always tomorrow, but another outstanding day for contributions everyone!!  I am rather impressed with the few cards I run and for how long I've been able to run them, the scores are very decent it seems!   I hope to be pulling my weight a bit as captain..  I don't wish to be slacking!! 

12 out of the 22 members today have managed at least a massive 1,000,000 points each and well that @Jacky_BEL seems to have managed nearly 15,000,000 points today!!  Outstanding mate!!  Great work indeed!!  What a team we have here, its so great    

Until tomorrow's update??


----------



## DoH! (Mar 17, 2022)

Future Electricity bills are seriously going to hamper any milestones for me....


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2022)

Well here we are at last for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 16th March 2022....









Well what another awesome day for contributions again everyone, massive well done and congrats!!   Outstanding efforts as always, so pleased and proud of this amazing team!!   How are you all? Everything ok?? I hope so!!   Best get myself on with some other updates!! 

@DoH! I really do feel your pain   Power costs are going up like crazy which is why I only run whatever I can during the day because of the solar system I have installed on the house...  I couldn't afford to run it otherwise


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2022)

Well here we are after a slightly interesting and not such a fun Friday, but less about that, lets crack on with some FAH Pie Stats updates for the 17th March 2022......









I'll find out the milestones as soon as I can for the updates everyone, apologies but was slightly out of action Friday and a little busy today but will sort it out for tomorrow's update  

Amazing contributions as always everyone, well done indeed    The top 11 hitting over 1 million points each again and some very nice contributions as always!!  I see @Jacky_BEL going hell for leather as well, amazing work there my man!! @Jstn7477 @newtekie1 @ThePutzer some amazing work there guys!!  Very impressive indeed!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2022)

Here we are again everyone with another update for FAH Pie Stats, this time for the 18th March 2022.....









Well everyone another brilliant day for contributions and everything else to go with!!     How do you all do it every day??  Outstanding everyone!!  
25 members strong today as well, great stuff     I'll grab the milestones although I don't think I've noticed anyone passing by any yet sadly...?   Anyone who wishes to post up their points or anything like that feel free!!     (thread interaction seems a little null and void which is a little sad - trying to spread some chatter!!) 


Well there's FAH Pie updated, time to press on!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a little worried about my next electric bill. Should get the bill soon. It was $400 last month which was $50 more than the same time last year. I may have to ease back a bit depending on how much this last month will cost...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2022)

HammerON said:


> I am a little worried about my next electric bill. Should get the bill soon. It was $400 last month which was $50 more than the same time last year. I may have to ease back a bit depending on how much this last month will cost...


I just got the bill for the first quarter, and the kWh price has gone up by a factor 2.53 compared to last year. I doubt that I will be doing any folding before I see snow again.


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 20, 2022)

I'll just drop this here.....


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2022)

HammerON said:


> I am a little worried about my next electric bill. Should get the bill soon. It was $400 last month which was $50 more than the same time last year. I may have to ease back a bit depending on how much this last month will cost...





mstenholm said:


> I just got the bill for the first quarter, and the kWh price has gone up by a factor 2.53 compared to last year. I doubt that I will be doing any folding before I see snow again.


I don't wish for anyone to push themselves with any crunching or folding with how things are going right now for everyone.  There is no way I want to see people in debt for the amount they crunch and so on.  I just ask that you do whatever it is you wish to do, one unit a day or ten or a hundred, whatever YOU wish to do  

I'm NOT going to kick people from the team and wouldn't dream of it just because they only do one or two work units..  If that was the case, I'd have kicked myself ages ago!!   (Maybe people might agree with me kicking myself??  I dunno...   I won't tempt fate!!)

I know my electric is going up at the start of next month, I believe it'll be costing me 40% more each month than it currently does.  I'll see if I can grab a screen grab of the costs for mine..  (I might throw it into a new separate thread if people prefer me to do that??)......

EDIT - Link to electric cost thread   I hope its alright like that....


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2022)

Well, now we had the electric out the way, time for a little update for everyone      FAH Pie Stats for the 19th March 2022......









Well there we go again with another amazing level of commitment and contributions!!     Outstanding everyone, massive well done's and respect from me !!   
Congrats to you all and massive thanks for all the support too, we couldn't do it without you!!


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

Here we go everyone, the FAH Pie Stats for the 20th March 2022......










Apologies everyone for missing out updating yesterdays (20th) sooner, bit tired and all the rest and around 230am I'd finished watching a film and thought, nope, bed time!! 

But on the plus side of things.....  We have no surpassed 50,000,000,000 points for the teams contribution!!  Un-frecking-believable guys and gals!!     Plus do if you can, keep up the amazing work!!     

So what can I say apart from bloody amazing!!??  The contributions are so strong and with 10 members managing to pass the 1m points marker for the day, outstanding efforts it really is    Thank you to everyone supporting the team and contributing, we wouldn't be here without anyone in the team!!

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Best get on with the next update....


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

And now here we are with the 21st March 2022 update for the FAH Pie Stats !!









Again some amazing results from everyone, you guys and gals are really pushing the team on well!!     I mean @Jacky_BEL, over 17.6m points for the day there, outstanding!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and ok..  Not much else to report sadly.  There's no milestones or stoners for today but hopefully soon!  

Amazing efforts everyone, massive thanks for the support!   Take care and hope to see you again soon


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2022)

Well I got my electric bill for the last month two days ago and surprisingly I used less energy than the month before.  Not sure how that happened while I was folding with the CPU's and the GPU's, but now I can continue going full power!
I did plug in my Kill a Watt to both rigs and they are both using 629 kWh, which I find interesting that they match since one system is using the 3080 and the other a 6700 XT.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Well I got my electric bill for the last month two days ago and surprisingly I used less energy than the month before.  Not sure how that happened while I was folding with the CPU's and the GPU's, but now I can continue going full power!
> I did plug in my Kill a Watt to both rigs and they are both using 629 kWh, which I find interesting that they match since one system is using the 3080 and the other a 6700 XT.


I only observed a few folding units but I noticed that there were around 60 W difference from low to high on my 2070 Super. Points and GPU core % lined out fine with consumption.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

Well here we are again as always ladies and gents for another update for FAH Pie Stats....  This time for the 22nd March 2022.....









And sadly no milestones or stoners I could see for the moment but still another day, no rush!!  

Amazing efforts as always everyone, really great work indeed!!   Some amazing contributions and whilst this might not have been the most up to date score for the day, you all are doing amazing jobs with the level of contributions but also the constant support of it all, it's honestly outstanding!!   
Great work everyone, keep it coming!!     Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2022)

Well earlier than normal, so best get on with it     Got some testing PCs to build and well that hopefully won't be going out the window later on.... Here we go guys and gals...  FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd March 2022.....










Sadly I couldn't see anyone passing any milestones or anything but that's not a bad thing!!     Everyone doing ok??  The scores are as always amazing, you guys and gals are amazing, we need a toast!!           (Ummm, toast....  yum......  Apologies, I digressed for a second there.....)

Amazing contributions and amazing members, this is why I love this team so much!!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Apologies good gents and gals, I've been in other threads and grabbing data for todays reports, so here we go    Stats for FAH Pie for the 24th March 2022.....









Sadly still no milestones or stoners that I can see which is a shame...  I do however, hope that everyone else is doing well and is alright??  

It's been a lovely week or so here in the UK, so whilst the solar has been producing, so am I with the folding    Thankfully, it's not been boiling hot (for the moment) either which is another great thing about the UK... lol  
Everyone doing wonders as always with the contributions, massive congrats to you all and massive thanks for the continued support   

Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Well here we are ladies and gents, we have another update (an early as heck one at that!!  ) for FAH Pie Stats for the 25th March 2022.....









Another great day for contributions everyone, it seem though sadly @Jacky_BEL has stopped for the time, so we hope everything is ok with him and there's no problems at all.  
Brilliant work everyone, thank you so much for all the support that you give our amazing team!!   

Well, best get moving on, things to do so I'll hopefully see you in the Rosetta thread next


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 26, 2022)

I got a letter from the utility company that they are going to exchange the meters to digital ones.
Just as a precaution i stopped folding.
I can do with a little cooler weather also. It is getting warm inside already , this early in the season.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I got a letter from the utility company that they are going to exchange the meters to digital ones.
> Just as a precaution i stopped folding.
> I can do with a little cooler weather also. It is getting warm inside already , this early in the season.


I doubt that it gets more expensive with an electric meter, they just know how much you own them earlier  Yes I stopped this season, to expensive for me now. 

I began folding when it was cold and electricity was cheaper. Things has changed. I did see a 63 overall position, now I can see it going down, if I look. I just hope that the folding will produce some results to justify the MWh people put into the project out of heating season.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 26, 2022)

What I meant was that I wanted an orderly shutdown of the PC's by myself instead of the utility abruptly flipping the powerswitch.
I am not on a UPS and  don't want to risk any computer problems due to an uncontrolled shutdown.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> What I meant was that I wanted an orderly shutdown of the PC's by myself instead of the utility abruptly flipping the powerswitch.
> I am not on a UPS and  don't want to risk any computer problems due to an uncontrolled shutdown.


OK, maybe it’s only me and a few others that hate paying near 0.5 eruo/kWh depending on how then wind is blowing and what kind of agreement you have with your supplier. If you have deep pockets I’m not trying to stop you, just give you a warning since Belgium and the rest of north Europe has a high kWh price atm, but you of course know that.


The 680 was shit a folding btw. The rest were good for the time they were put in use and a some point almost all was running, but that in the good days when I could afford it.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 26, 2022)

Prices are nuts , I hope they come down quickly again.
If not , I can make internetcafe@home with networked flightsimulators 

Before the miningrush started I had bought a second hand MSi GTX 970 for 100 euro.
Maybe I can sell it with a profit now ?


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Well here we are for a slightly later than planned update for FAH Pie Stats for the 26th March 2022.....









Well I think something was going wrong with the Xtreme site yesterday as today I've been unable to get any update whatsoever with the stats, so sadly tomorrows update is going to be pretty much non existent..     I'll try and keep you all posted and update as soon as I can 

Just wished to say as always the same, thank you everyone for the massive support and contribution to the team as always.  I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright!!    I haven't been able to see any milestones today, but if there's any I'll update that as soon as possible    Take care everyone and hopefully see you soon!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks for all you do @phill !!!


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for all you do @phill !!!


Thank you for the mention!!   I feel sometimes I don't do enough which is a problem!! 

Still, no updates through from the Extreme site, but looking on their news section - 





Extreme Linky just in case 

So hopefully we'll be back up to scratch for that soon  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 28, 2022)

phill said:


> I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?


Just waiting for the cold season to put the heat on this thing


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

Well as we mentioned before, there was no results/updates for the FAH Pie Stats for the 27th March 2022 sadly...


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

But here we go with some results for the 28th March 2022 for FAH Pie....









And there was a milestone I believe that was passed.....

@phill !!  500,000,000!!  
@DoH! !!  7,000,000!!              
@MachineLearning !!  

Half way to my billion points goal!  Hopefully won't take as long as it has to get half way      I'll double check the milestones but I don't think I've seen any others moving about..  If there was, I'm very sorry I've missed you so please feel free to post up your totals!!  Decided to make sure I had added in a couple that I had noticed but they had already passed the milestone, so if I've not mentioned the guys before, I have now!!     Well done @DoH! and @MachineLearning!!!!

As I've got to get tea cooking shortly, this will be a bit of a wham bam update, so hopefully I'll have a bit more time later to make any tweaks or mention any one passing by some more milestones!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

And here we go again for the 29th March 2022 for the FAH Pie stats.....









No one that I could see today for the milestones so we can move on but amazing efforts everyone, great work indeed and massive thanks for your continued support!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok!!


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents...  I hope everyone is doing well and ok??    Here's some stats for our amazing TPU team for the 30th March 2022 for FAH Pie ......









Sadly no milestones just yet everyone but if anyone has some results or points they'd wish to share, grab a screen shot and post it up!!     I've noticed that they have stopped doing certificates for points but still have them for the number of work units completed...  Seems a little strange and the 'older' site, I can't seem to get that to work when you click on the link, not sure what is going on there......

Apologies for the delay with the updates tonight, been trying to get another system up and running for a few test runs     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Look forward to seeing you tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

Well lets see if I can put the right update in the right thread shall I??    (I think only you might have seen it @HammerON !!  )

Stats for the 31st March 2022 for the FAH Pie!!









I've not seen any new reports for milestones today sadly but if I've missed anyone, please let me know!!

Well another great day everyone     Well done indeed for the support and contributions to the TPU Team!!     Here's hoping that everyone is well and ok more so, but the weather and sun keep up so I can continue to fold as much as possible!!     

Take care everyone and massive thanks and respect for all the contributions you give, TPU definitely couldn't do it alone!!  

Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## DoH! (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi, hello everyone, with the increases in electric bills i'm having to stop folding until i can get a handle on my power-usage around my home. When it becomes feasible i'll begin folding again. 
I hope everyone can adjust to these prices and continue folding.
I also hope our government (such as it is) comes to their senses and does something realistic about it...


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Hi, hello everyone, with the increases in electric bills i'm having to stop folding until i can get a handle on my power-usage around my home. When it becomes feasible i'll begin folding again.
> I hope everyone can adjust to these prices and continue folding.
> I also hope our government (such as it is) comes to their senses and does something realistic about it...


  for the man for letting us know and many thanks for the support up till now  

As I've said in many a post about the costs, I don't expect anyone to do this with no cause to think about the electric costs involved, its not cheap.  Whenever, however many work units you can manage, its always a pleasure and a show of support in my eyes from anyone in the team to help with TPUs progression  
The only reason I can do some or so much at times is down to how good the weather is due to the solar panels I have on the house.  Best move I ever made really.   Still, whenever you wish to come back, we all look forward to it


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2022)

Apologies everyone for the lack of updates, been getting a bit side tracked and getting on with other projects...  Still, here we are for the 1st April 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats....









And there we are for another brilliant day of contributions!!     Outstanding work everyone!!  Great job indeed!!  

Won't mess about today, will just get on with the updates and hopefully pop back online later to catch up some more then!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2022)

And here goes for the 2nd April 2022, the FAH Pie Stats here we come!!  









And here we are again with another amazing day of contributions from everyone!!    Really great work and solid support there guys and gals!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you back again for another update soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2022)

Well here we are for the last update for today everyone, the 3rd April 2022 for FAH Pie Stats....









And another wow day everyone!!    I seem to have caught the results a little later than normal on yesterdays stats, 330am to be getting into bed was a little later than I thought but grabbed the details we needed, outstanding as always everyone, really well done!!                     

Thankfully that's all the updates for the moment, but hopefully rather than waiting 3 days till the next time, I'll get them hopefully done tomorrow instead     Take care everyone!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 5, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Hi, hello everyone, with the increases in electric bills i'm having to stop folding until i can get a handle on my power-usage around my home. When it becomes feasible i'll begin folding again.
> I hope everyone can adjust to these prices and continue folding.
> I also hope our government (such as it is) comes to their senses and does something realistic about it...


Same here.
I just received my electric bill with the new tarifs over 5-fold the previous one.
I am also going to stop folding for now.


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

Apologies guys and gals for the lack of updates recently been caught up with everything else and been never in a good state to update things at 1 or 2am some mornings, got all the updates coming shortly so hopefully that will be a bit of a better start    Will apologise in advance for the 'quick' updates! 



Jacky_BEL said:


> Same here.
> I just received my electric bill with the new tarifs over 5-fold the previous one.
> I am also going to stop folding for now.


I was wondering about this and for everyone else who does the folding.....

Rather than cutting off like cold turkey, would there be a happy medium for everyone to get to?  I mean run for so many hours a day for a rig or two cards or whatever?  

I'm thinking of it two ways; just like myself...  So I crunch and fold as and when I can as much as I can when the weather is good as I'm very lucky for the solar panels I have on the house.  Some days are better than others and some are down right miserable....  But even without the solar, I'd consider maybe one or two rigs (GPU in each for argument) and run them for the length of one or two work units depending on what you felt like?  

Its just a thought really and a bit of a 'selfish' captain thinking of the points for the team in a way...  Just wondered how or if people thought of it as an option?

I understand fully though that things are tough and expensive right now and this is why I've asked the question and also wondered about cutting down rather than stopping altogether.  I mean we are all in the same boat I think  

Peoples thoughts are always welcome here and which is why I will never ask anyone on the team to keep going regardless.  If money/hardware is a concern, then I'm not asking for one minute for all of your or any of you to carry on and ignore it..  Gotta make sure it works for you as have said in the past.  They don't supply the hardware or electric money.  We all have to decide on what we use and how much we use it.


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

And as promised, here we go!!

4th April 2022 update for the FAH Pie Stats!!









And what about any milestones or stoners??......

@BirdoSwaggins !!  1,000,000,000!!!!        
@HammerON !!  300,000,000!!!      

Another amazing turnout and day for everyone and what about our stoners for the day as well everyone!!  @BirdoSwaggins and @HammerON outstanding!!    The 1,000,000,000 and 300,000,000 club is an amazing achievement, well done and massive congrats indeed!!

Amazing contributions as always as well everyone, brilliant work and support for team TPU!!     See you for the next update??


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

And now for the 5th April 2022.....










@XZero450 !!!!!!!!! 8,000,000,000!!!!!!!  

Apologies everyone, I think I might have pressed the button a few more times than expected, but can you blame me?!?!   An amazing milestone for our @XZero450 and the highest contributor in the team!!  Absolutely outstanding!!

Another great day everyone and a great total to boot, unreal work everyone and here's to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

And here we are for the 6th April 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update....









Another great day everyone sadly no milestones today but what a days support and contribution as always     Amazing work and thank you all so much for the support!!   TPU is amazing!!


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

And here we go for the 7th April 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update.....









Another great day everyone, well done everyone for the contributions and support for the team today!!   Sadly no milestones today but I'm keeping my little eyes on the prize and I'm hopefully bang up to date for FAH!!  

Hope everyone is having a great day and is alright??....  Hope to see you soon!!   I've got my eldest with me tomorrow for about a week I hope..  First time in two months and a bit so I might not be very active on the forum, but I will make sure all the pie and such is taken care of  

See you soon everyone!!


----------



## DoH! (Apr 8, 2022)

phill said:


> Apologies guys and gals for the lack of updates recently been caught up with everything else and been never in a good state to update things at 1 or 2am some mornings, got all the updates coming shortly so hopefully that will be a bit of a better start    Will apologise in advance for the 'quick' updates!
> 
> 
> I was wondering about this and for everyone else who does the folding.....
> ...


For myself, i'm going to wait for at least a month or so as i'd like to see where the bills are going to go before making any decisions as to whether i can afford to resume Folding. 
For even if i manage to attain some usable threshold; i'll also have to reconsider once again in October as we expect our bills to rise even further.


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2022)

Well whilst I have a spare few minutes and before I go and grab my eldest, I figure I may as well make the most of the time!!    So here we are with the FAH Pie Stats update for the 8th April 2022.....









@MachineLearning !!  300,000,000!!           

Well done to @MachineLearning for hitting the next milestone, I had to look at it close to make sure it wasn't today that you hit it or yesterday!!    All done yesterday    Not seen anyone else just yet but a few coming close to their next milestones.....

Great turn out again today everyone, well done indeed!!  

I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??



DoH! said:


> For myself, i'm going to wait for at least a month or so as i'd like to see where the bills are going to go before making any decisions as to whether i can afford to resume Folding.
> For even if i manage to attain some usable threshold; i'll also have to reconsider once again in October as we expect our bills to rise even further.


I hear October it'll be jumping another 50% or something like that??  Either way its flipping mental..  What the heck is going to happen to families and such I'll never know..  I do think that things need to change but whether or not they will, anyone's guess  

It's just a thought I'd put out there for peoples thoughts and answers, I like to ask rather than assume anything


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 9, 2022)

phill said:


> Apologies guys and gals for the lack of updates recently been caught up with everything else and been never in a good state to update things at 1 or 2am some mornings, got all the updates coming shortly so hopefully that will be a bit of a better start  Will apologise in advance for the 'quick' updates!
> 
> 
> I was wondering about this and for everyone else who does the folding.....
> ...


I was thinking of running WCG when it comes back online.
It is less energy consuming to run.


----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2022)

Well guys and gals here I go for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th April 2022.....









Sadly I couldn't see any other milestones today but there's a few members I believe that are coming close to some, I look forward to seeing them pass their next milestones soon!!   

I hope everyone is alright and ok??    Just got 5 minutes spare, thought I'd put up the stats at a sensible hour     Surprising I know but still..... lol        Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2022)

And here we are for an exceptionally early update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 10th April 2022....... 









And there we are for the day.... Outstanding work everyone and well done for the contributions and support for TPU!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Weather not so hot today here in the south west of the UK, but I've a bit of folding going at the moment as the sun doesn't really know what it wishes to do, cloudy, sunny..  Been than rain I guess  

I hope to see you all again soon!!     Take care everyone and massive thanks for your continued support!!!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2022)

Well here we are with a update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 11th April 2022......









EDIT - !!
And for the milestones and stoners for the day......
@ThePutzer ??!!  1,000,000,000!!!!          


Massive and sincere apologies for missing this huge milestone out for the @ThePutzer!!   Outstanding effort and score from you and a massive well done indeed!!     I've just been checking the stats and noticed I'd missed it out so had to come and get it sorted out asap!!

And that's not a bad day at all if you ask me !!   
Sadly I couldn't see any milestones or stoners today but I'm sure there's a few coming soon!!     I hope that you are all doing well and are ok??  

Hope to catch up with you soon everyone, take care and massive thanks for contributing to team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2022)

Whilst I have the chance and the 5 seconds of time between "Daddy we need you!!" here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 12th April 2022.....









Well another great day for everyone contributing to the team as always, sadly I didn't get the last update of the day so I think this is the last one I have for the day...  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  I hope that I can pop by again later for a look about and see what's been happening     Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2022)

Well here we are a little later on for the FAH Pie Stats for the 13th April 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......

@ATi7500 !!??  30,000,000!!!!  
@asphodel !!??  90,000,000!!!!   

Well done indeed to our two stoners for today, amazing work and the contributions!!      I couldn't find their forum names if they are joined here but if anyone knows of their forum tag names please do let us know     I'm guessing some of the smaller contributors are using just the CPU for this?   Worth even more of a shout out in my opinion!!  

Not had a good day folding today, sadly I've been unable to get anything downloaded at all.  It's not connected to the site for me and I've tried the reinstall/uninstall/reboot and so on, but nothing has worked, will hope that tomorrow is a better day since yesterday it was working ok for me..   Was on my 3070 folding PC..   Most frustrating!   Was anyone else having any issues??  
All I was getting was this - 





I sadly couldn't get into the configuration settings or anything, just sat like that all day    I'm glad others having some better luck!   Anyone else having this issue at all?? 
Hope to catch up with you tomorrow    Take care!!


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 15, 2022)

phill said:
			
		

> Not had a good day folding today, sadly I've been unable to get anything downloaded at all.  It's not connected to the site for me and I've tried the reinstall/uninstall/reboot and so on, but nothing has worked, will hope that tomorrow is a better day since yesterday it was working ok for me..   Was on my 3070 folding PC..   Most frustrating!   Was anyone else having any issues??
> All I was getting was this -
> 
> View attachment 243632
> ...


I've had that happen, too.  You have to manually start fahclient.exe from wherever you put it (usu in program files x86)


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2022)

1freedude said:


> I've had that happen, too.  You have to manually start fahclient.exe from wherever you put it (usu in program files x86)


I decided a complete reinstall seemed easier after several restarts and installs of the software, it just didn't want to play ball at all.....


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2022)

Well here we go for a very quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 14th April 2022.....









I think I have caught up with the milestones and stoners, I'm just trying to get a quick update uploaded and then go and spend the last hour or so with the girls, I'll try and catch up later   

I hope everyone is having a great day and is more so importantly, doing well and ok   

Hope to see you all for the next update!!


----------



## dogwitch (Apr 16, 2022)

in a few months i will spin up my pcs again. should hit 500 million pretty fast.


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2022)

dogwitch said:


> in a few months i will spin up my pcs again. should hit 500 million pretty fast.


Are you under a different username for FAH @dogwitch ??


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2022)

Here we go everyone, apologies, for not updating sooner.  Yesterday was last day with my eldest and wasn't much in the mood for updating when I got home and such...  But after some messing about with hardware and 3D Mark 99 and 2000, we are finally getting things done!!   So...

Here we go for the 15th April 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update.....









I've not seen any new milestones but if I've missed any I'll make sure I'll update the posts later on  
Another great day everyone, amazing contributions and we seem to be hitting 20 members pretty much most days, so hats off and respect to you all!!     Thank you everyone for the support to the TPU team!!  

Best get on with the next one....     Hopefully see you all there!


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2022)

And here we go for the 16th April 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









Sadly no milestones or stoners today but hopefully we'll see some again soon     All this sunny weather in the UK and I'm surprised its not turned to rain sooner!!  
Brilliant work everyone, doing a great contribution every day!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Not got anything done today that I had wanted to but still      I hope everyone else is having a bit more luck!!     Hopefully get to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## dogwitch (Apr 17, 2022)

phill said:


> Are you under a different username for FAH @dogwitch ??


i use same screen name.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2022)

Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 17th April 2022......









Well another great day everyone for the contributions today, outstanding and well done!!   

Some very nice contributions as well, so massive thanks and respects to everyone contributing to the team!! I'm wondering if the members in 18 to 22nd places are just crunching on CPUs ?? @DaveNiks @ATi7500 @HBalazs.hu @dank1983man420 @Captain_Skyhawk ?? I'm not sure they are members of the forum sadly, but if anyone knows them could you ask them please to post in the forum please??   

Right best get my bottom moving, take care everyone!!      See you hopefully tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2022)

Hello everyone again    It seems for me that 2022 won't be a good year for me, as last night cycling home from work, I managed to come off my bike and I found out I broken my leg!!  Not bad for being back at work for a day after being away from it for a month....  Still, here we go, hopefully I'll be a bit more active on the forum, but I won't promise too much as I hate letting people down...  Apologies more so for today's FAH Pie Stats as the scores tomorrow won't be very good at all because I only collected them twice during the day.  Normally the fifth time is the last/latest but sadly tomorrow won't be.  Apologies!!

But without more delay, here we are with the FAH Stats for the 18th April 2022......









I don't believe there was any milestones today but I'll try and get a look at it tomorrow and update the post if I have to    Great work everyone as always, brilliant contributions as always!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you back again for another update soon


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2022)

And here we are with a slightly out of date update for todays update for the 19th April 2022 FAH Pie Stats, hopefully we won't have this issue for tomorrows stats! 









I've not been able to check over these updates just yet for the milestones, so I'll try and get that done tomorrow    Leg is sore this evening and I'm uncomfortable, so soon be bed for me...  Apologies all     I hope everyone is doing well??  I think it looks like another great day for the contributions, you all never cease to amaze me    Take care everyone and hope to catch up with you tomorrow      Hope to see you then!!


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 21, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we are with a slightly out of date update for todays update for the 19th April 2022 FAH Pie Stats, hopefully we won't have this issue for tomorrows stats!
> 
> View attachment 244322
> 
> ...


Take good care of yourself Phill!


----------



## dogwitch (Apr 21, 2022)

sadly i will be (seeing i help multi teams) scaling back folding and boinc.
due to  replacing some tech that cost good money and also a new set of tires. so fund/power bill is super tight.


----------



## DoH! (Apr 21, 2022)

Hope you get better & mobile soon Phill, take care m8


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2022)

Going to be a little odd not being back to work for a while, so may as well try and make the best of a bad situation I guess    If anyone needs anything that I could help with please drop me a line


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2022)

Right guys and gals, here we go for a bit of a mass update!!

Here goes for the 20th April 2022.....










What an great day of contributions as always, great work everyone!! 

Nice numbers today of members contributing as well, 23, great work and great day!!      Now I'll get myself in gear and get on with the next load of updates!!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2022)

And here we are for the 21st April 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update.....









Great work everyone, solid and great contributions from everyone as always...  How are you all doing??  Everything ok?     Great to finally get some data on the forum again, apologies for being away with the fairies everyone  

Onwards to the next day we go!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2022)

Here we go for the 22nd April 2022 FAH Pie Stats update....









Another solid day of contributions everyone, outstanding!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   Got one more update for the FAH stats to update you all with and with regards to the milestones and stoners, I will try and update in one post after    I've not forgotten you guys and gals for hitting those targets!!    You are all part of an outstanding team as always


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 23rd April 2022.......









And as always, another great day for the team    I sadly missed out on a few of the updates later on in the day, so I hope that I'm not missing out on too much data come the end of the day.   I think some of the time I'm getting data about the 2am UK time here which I think is just about 7pm US CDT time (from what it says on the site...)  Let me know if there's any problems  

Take care everyone, time to go and update Rosetta


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

Here we are as promised the Miestones and stoner updates for the last few days....

19th April 2022!!  
@Jstn7477 !!  6,000,000,000!!                                               
@HammerON !!  400,000,000!!   

20th April 2022!!
@MachineLearning !!  100,000,000!!  

21st April 2022!!
@Quigly !!  60,000!! 

23rd April 2022!!
@Quigly !!  100,000!!    

Amazing efforts from everyone and a massive thanks and respect to everyone who has managed to surpass their next milestone!!   

I hope I haven't missed anyone out but if I have, please do post up your numbers and let us know when you noticed     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2022)

Well here we are with a slightly earlier update than normal, but I'll go with it      Here we go everyone for the update for the 24th April 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update.....









I thought I had grabbed some later stats but it seems I was mistaken   Still   Another great day of support and well done to everyone contributing to the team     I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??   Hope everyone's day is going well and has been nice and relaxed!!   Take care everyone, I hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2022)

Well here we are for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 25th April 2022.....









I can't see any stoners for the moment but I think tomorrow there might be someone.... We'll have to wait till tomorrow    I hope everyone is doing well and is alright today   Everyone having a good day??  Take care everyone, will hopefully see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2022)

Well everyone, I hope that you're all well and having a good day    Whilst I have half a brain, here we have some FAH Pie Stats for the 26th April 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......
@Quigly !!  300,000!!             

Well done to our stoner for the day, great work indeed!!     Seems we have a few more members today contributing to the team today as well which is amazing     Great work everyone!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is having a good day!! 
Well best get moving, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update      Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2022)

Well everyone, how are you all doing?? Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 27th April 2022......









@Quigly !!  1,000.000!!          

Well done to the stoner @Quigly for hitting his next milestone!!  Well done man!!   
Congrats and massive respects for everyone for all of the contributions and here's hoping to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!   

Massive thanks and respects everyone!!  

Well done to everyone contributing today!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2022)

Well everyone, I hope you are all well and ok?   Here we have the FAH Pie Stats for the 28th April 2022.....









Well everyone, apologies for the not quite so update stats today, I was in bed at a fairly sensible time last night at midnight, so sadly things might have changed but I'm not sure by how much...  Still, amazing work everyone, very nice to see the points doing so well    I hope everyone is not having any problems with getting jobs and so on..  I think FAH has been pretty darn stable to be honest  

Still, massive respects as always to everyone and massive thanks as always    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2022)

Well here we are with the FAH Pie Status update for the 29th April 2022......









Well done everyone, great work today     Very nice contributions today everyone, I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok?  

Look forward to seeing everyone again tomorrow for another update??  Catch you soon!!


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 30, 2022)

At the moment 1280x1024 until I mount the 24"1920x1080


----------



## phill (May 2, 2022)

Well here we go everyone, FAH Pie Stats update for the 30th April 2022.....









Well done everyone for a great days contribution!!     Not bad day for members either contributing to the team, 19 today, hats off to you all       I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  I will apologise in advance that I'm not going to have a single point to my name for tomorrows update, sadly weather here today been terrible    No folding for me sadly.  Had a few crunchers online today but not as many as hoped..

Here's hoping for a nicer day tomorrow considering its bank holiday tomorrow......   Likelihood?   Pouring with rain but we'll see    I'm hopefully!!  Hopefully....  lol  
Take care everyone, hope you are all ok and hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 4, 2022)

Well hello again everyone, I hope you're well and doing ok??....

Just back out from being in hospital for a day, so thought I'd best get my act in gear and get updating!!    Apologies as I missed out an update or two, but I've hopefully done my best  So here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 1st May 2022.....   









I hope a few changes is not a bad thing and apologies for being out the loop for a bit    I've not seen any milestones today but I hope that we'll see some soon   Take care everyone, onwards and upwards we go!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2022)

As I only had one update for the 2nd as I was in hospital over night, I sadly never got any updates for the day    So we'll have to skip the update for FAH Pie for 2nd May 2022..


----------



## phill (May 4, 2022)

And here we go for the 3rd May 2022 update for FAH Pie Stats........









@Quigly !!  3,000,000!!         

Great work everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?  Hope to see everyone tomorrow for the next update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 5, 2022)

Well hello TPU     I hope that you are all doing well and are ok?? ....  Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 4th May 2022......









Sadly I've not seen any milestones and stoners yet today but I think here was one or possibly two due tomorrow    Can't wait!!   
Great work everyone, decent turn out from 16 members today as well, great work!!  I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Best get on with the Rosetta stats update!!   Catch you all soon I hope!


----------



## phill (May 8, 2022)

Well here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 5th May 2022.......









@Quigly !!  4,000,000!!           

Well another great day everyone, well done everyone!!   
How is everyone doing??  I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright    Time to get on with the rest of the updates


----------



## phill (May 8, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 6th May 2022.....









Well done everyone, great work everyone, very nice score for the day as well!!   I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??  
Best crack on with the rest of the updates, but hope to see you in the next one


----------



## phill (May 8, 2022)

Here we are for the last update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 7th May 2022....









Well here we go with another great day everyone, well done to everyone taking part and contributing today!!   Great work everyone, top score for today!!  
I hope I have caught up with the milestones as well in the right places, apologies for missing those before!!  @Quigly I hope to see you back again soon!!     Take care everyone, hope to see you all again for the next update!!


----------



## phill (May 9, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents, FAH Pie Stats for the 8th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@phill !!  600,000,000!!   

Yeah me   
Enough of that.... 

Great work everyone, great results today and support as always..  I got a feeling that Mr @HammerON will be passing me by in a few days    I think that gent is on over time     Great work for the day everyone, great stuff indeed!!   

Hope everyone is doing well and is ok today, take care and I hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

Well ladies and gents here are the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th May 2022.....









And for our milestones and stoners for the day.....

@Quigly !!  5,000,000!!               

Well done to our @Quigly for hitting his next milestone as well today!!  Great work man!!  
I hope everyone else is doing well and is ok??  Seem's that we are producing some very nice numbers so I'm very happy    Our team might be rather small compared to some, but man do we deliver!!   

Time we go for another update...


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

And here goes for the 10th May 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









Sadly no milestones or stoners for today, but here's hoping for one or two members soon enough!!  
Everyone doing ok?  I sure hope so!!   Another great day everyone!   I'm trying to get the folding on as much as possible, sadly the weather here the last few days hasn't been great but I've hopefully done my best with that  

Take care everyone, be safe and I hope to catch you again for another update tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

Well here we go everyone with the FAH Pie Stats update for the 11th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....

@Quigly !!  6,000,000!!               

Great work there Quigly!!     We all hope to be seeing you soon for the next milestone you'll be soon passing by!!      Keep up the great work man!!
I hope that everyone else is doing well and is ok?!   Great contributions today everyone, great work indeed!!      Hope to see you all again for the next update!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2022)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 12th May 2022...










Well a very nice day again today, well done everyone!!  We seem to have hit more points with less members today, great work!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Sadly no milestones today but can't expect it every day   
Well done for a great day everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 14, 2022)

Well here we are again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 13th May 2022...... 









@Quigly !!  7,000,000!!!!         

Well done to our lone stoners for the day, points moving along nicely there matey!!   It seems we have more members today contributing but about 4 million points down on yesterdays total..  Strange but never mind!!     Hopefully no one is getting too hot already with the warmer days coming in??

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok..  Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (May 15, 2022)

Well ladies and gents the time has come for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 14th May 2022......









Well that's another good day for our amazing team     Great work everyone for the great contributions today and a few more members today joining in to!  Awesome stuff!!

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hopefully you are all having a great weekend!!    Take care of yourselves, hopefully we'll see you all again soon for another update!!    Until then!!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 15th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@laptop-hpc !!  90,000,000!!                  

Well well done to our @laptop-hpc for hitting their milestone today!!  (It might have been yesterday when it first hit so apologies if so!!) but well done!!   I don't think it'll be too long before we see some more hitting their milestones either, so very much looking forward to that!!   
I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok today??  Another good showing from our TPU members for contributions today, massive thanks for that everyone!!   Some changes in the leaders which is interesting and amazing to see..  Looking forward to seeing how things progress further!!   

Now best go and update Rosetta and see what happens for the rest of the day!!     Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## HammerON (May 16, 2022)

I have stopped folding with the 3090 Ti for financial reasons.  I will continue folding with the two 3960 X CPU's and the 6700XT until (if) WCG comes back on-line.


----------



## phill (May 18, 2022)

Well everyone, I hope that you are all well and doing ok?  Here we have some FAH Pie Stats for the 16th May 2022...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!......

@Captain SkyHawk ??!!  6,000,000!!!!         
@laptop-hpc !!  100,000,000!!!!                 
@HammerON !!  600,000,000!!!!!!  

Well firstly, amazing work from our stoners today!!  Congrats to all of you and massive congrats for hitting your next milestones!!   Well done!!  We all can't wait to see you again soon!!
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope you all have had a good day!!  Take care everyone, hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update!!   

@HammerON completely understand about the stopping with the 3090 TI, they are beasts and take a massive load of juice to run.  I hope everything is alright and we all look forward to seeing you back in full swing, whenever that might be


----------



## phill (May 18, 2022)

Well here we go for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 17th May 2022.....









I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  A very good day's contribution and turn out from the members today    Great work everyone!!    I hope everyone is having a great day and will look forward to seeing you back again tomorrow for another update   

Great work TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 19, 2022)

Well here we are guys and gals, FAH Pie Stats for the 18th May 2022......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@Quigly !!  8,000,000!!!!        

Nice work from @Quigly for hitting his next milestone and great work to everyone else who contributed to the teams total today!!   Just a couple more members and we'll be in the 20's that are regularly contributing to the tea, amazing stuff!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to catch up with you tomorrow for another update     All best and hope to see you all there!


----------



## phill (May 21, 2022)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 19th May 2022......









A great day everyone, 20 members contributing as well which is amazing stuff    Thank you everyone who has been able to contribute to the team, massive thank yous  
I hope everyone is doing well and I hope you're all having a good day     On with the updates!!


----------



## phill (May 21, 2022)

Well here we go again for some more catch ups, FAH Pie Stats for the 20th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@Quigly !!  9,000,000!!!         

Well done to Quigly for hitting the next milestone and hitting it quickly too!!   Well done!!   
I hope that everyone is doing alright and is ok today??  I hope to see you all again soon for another update tomorrow with some luck!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2022)

Well here we go for a quick update for the 21st May 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats....









Sadly I don't think I could see any milestones or stoners for today but otherwise, we have had a great day and a great turn out for the 19 members that have been able to contribute!!    I hope that everyone has had a good weekend so far and is feeling chilled and relaxed!!   

Well rather than do any more damage, best make a move and get on with the Rosetta update     Take care everyone, hopefully will get to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2022)

Well hello again everyone, apologies about the lack of an update yesterday, was caught up watching documentaries on WW2...  Amazing!!   Still, now here we are, I think its time for a few updates for FAH Pie Stats, so here are the stats for the 22nd May 2022.....









Not a bad day at all!!  Very nice work everyone!!     Has anyone been getting some long work units at all??  Been seeing a few on my 3070s that have been taking about 6 to 8 hours I think...  Just wondering if anyone else has been getting anything like it...  Seemed a bit excessive but still....

Great work here and the top 10 and very closely 11th is looking brilliant for today, amazing scores and contributions everyone!!   Hope everyone is alright and has more so, had a good day!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2022)

Well here we go with the 23rd May 2022 update for FAH Pie Stats today......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@khurzol ??!!         

Well done to our stoner for the day, hopefully we'll see khurzol again soon!!  I'm not sure they are a member of the forum but if not and anyone knows them, please ask them to join the forum, at least then we can tag them for their milestones or any prices we dish out if any 

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Seems that we've gained a few more members today but lost a few million points...  Wonder if that's to do with those big work units??.....   Anyways, I hope everyone is well and ok, take care everyone, on to Rosetta


----------



## DoH! (May 25, 2022)

Unfortunately with climbing electricity bills i have not been able to start folding as per usual and will still have to wait for the government to sort out the power situation, when that happens i'll hopefully be able to restart my F@H duties. So glad (and jealous) too see other people having the ability to do so...You're all doing a fantastic job !!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2022)

Well hello again everyone, I hope you are all doing well and are ok??   Here's some FAH Pie Stats for the 24th May 2022.....









I believe we should be seeing a few stoners for tomorrow's updates as they will surpass their next milestones during today, so hope to see you all there for the stoners    I hope everyone has had a good day today??   Not much happening this end and the weather been a bit crappy so not much in the way of points for me I'm afraid  

Still, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, hope to see our stoners too!!    Great work today everyone!!  

@DoH! don't worry about it, the prices are getting stupid, even saw the average petrol/diesel costs have reached its highest too, its gone crazy!!   If you can do the odd work unit here and there amazing but there's no pressure to do any if its easier that way    I only try to use up the solar power when its working better but its been a little crappy of late sadly     Here's hoping to be getting some more sun soon!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2022)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 25th May 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@khurzol ??!! 80,000!!  toast:     
@Quigly !!  10,000,000!!         

Great work for our pair of stoners today!    Keep on rocking those work units and crunch till ya drop!!     I think most people do anyways lol !!   Great work there and also great work from all members that managed to contribute today to the TPU team!!  Very impressed and happy and couldn't be more grateful  

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hopefully we'll get to see each other in the next update     See you next time everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2022)

Well good evening everyone, I hope that you are well and ok and have had a good day today??   Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 26th May 2022...









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@bart skinner ??!! 50,000,000!!!    

Not sure if Bart Skinner is under another forum name, but well done as some very nice points there today!!   Massive thanks to everyone contributing today, great work indeed!!   I'm pretty sure the scores would have been higher if I'd been able to grab a later update, sadly I have one at midnight and then I think the next update is 3am and I'm not always up till 3am  

Great work everyone, great days contribution!!     Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update, keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2022)

Well I figured since I was online for 5 minutes and was off to a BBQ shortly, I'd put up the FAH Pie Stats for the 27th May 2022.....









Sadly no milestones today but with contributions set like this I don't think anyone would mind     Well done everyone for the support and contributions, very very nice!!    I did wonder if the totals on each of the days helps with see what we actually do manage to do, if there's any other info that you'd all like, please do speak up and let me know!  The amount of data I have with doing all these updates is unreal   

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok, I hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 29, 2022)

Well hello everyone I hope that you are all well and ok on this Sunday...  Here's some stats for the 28th May 2022 for FAH Pie Stats....



#





Great work everyone and apologies for not a very up to date stats, it appears that I had not copied the most up to date one when I had refreshed the data...  Apologies!!
Great results as they always are, hopefully I'll remember to make sure I have the more up to date stats this time!!    All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 30, 2022)

Well as I have a bit of spare time, here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 29th May 2022.....









Managed to grab the results a little later this time but we are down a few points today but still some brilliant contributions and 11 giving us some top contributions today!!    Well done indeed everyone, hopefully tomorrow will bring us a few more points 

Everyone doing ok and alright??  Will look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2022)

Well everyone, how are we all??  I hope you're all well and ok    Just popping by for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 30th May 2022.....









I've not seen any new milestones today but if I've missed anyone, please accept my apologies and share your milestone!!  Some nice scoring work units out there today, had a few with my 3090 that was netting me about 500,000 points a go for I think less than 2 hours work which was great to see  

Hopefully everyone is doing well and is ok??  My days are rolling into each other, sadly not getting about much with me broken leg lol    Can't wait to get moving about again....  

I hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another great days update     Keep up the great work everyone, its doing awesome!!      Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2022)

Well here we go for an FAH Pie Stats update for the 31st May 2022.......









Sadly no stoners today but great score everyone, nice contribution today!!    Hope everyone is doing well and is ok?  Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2022)

Well here we go with some updates for you all, apologies for the delays!!   Here we go for the 1st June 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update.... 









Sadly there's no milestones today but the contributions     Awesome work everyone!!  Amazing contributions as always, I can't believe its June already...  Wow...  Where did the first 6 months of the year go....  ?? 

Still bit more updating to do so I'll get on with it!   Hope to see you there!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2022)

And here we go for the 2nd June 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update ...........









Well there we go for another update..  Another great day for contributions and its great to see everyone     Hope that everyone is doing well and is ok..  Hope to see you again soon!!  Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2022)

Well hello everyone, I hope that you are all well and ok...  Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 3rd June 2022.....









Well another great day everyone, massively impressive!!  Well done for all the contributions!!    A great day by everyone thank you for all the support!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is ok..  Hope to catch up with you all again tomorrow, for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone for a FAH Pie Stats for the 4th June 2022.....










Well what a great day for TPU with the contributions     Well done everyone for the support, I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?
Well there we are with another update for FAH, time to get on with the next one


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2022)

Here we go with the FAH Pie Stats for the 5th June 2022.....









It's a shame to see a fair drop in points so I hope everything is ok with our team members..  Hope we see a gain in points tomorrow and I hope that the sun is out for me!  
Take care everyone, I hope everything is alright and will see you tomorrow for another update     Time to go change a few posts...........


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2022)

Well everyone, here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 6th June 2022.....









And there we have another great day of FAH contributions      Great work everyone, higher score today which is awesome    Please do keep up the great work and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update      All the best and take care, hope you are all well and ok!


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey everyone, I hope that you are all well and ok?  Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 7th June 2022....









Sadly no milestones today but great work everyone as always.  Great to see nearly 20 members contributing to the team..  Hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you all in the next update     Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2022)

Here we are everyone for the 8th June 2022 for FAH Pie Stats ..........









Wow here we are flying along today, 16 members and a massive 28 million points!! Outstanding work everyone, @ThePutzer @newtekie1 @XZero450 @bogmali @Jstn7477 outstanding work!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is ok.  Take care everyone, hope to see you all back again for the next update


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2022)

Apologies everyone, not been on the forums much at all of late for some reason, so few days of stats to catch up on...  Best just get on with it     Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th June 2021....









A great days contribution everyone, well done!!   Amazing efforts from the top 6, all over 1 million points and nearly hitting 8 million for the day from @ThePutzer...  Outstanding!!   
Sadly no milestones today but hopefully soon, with all these great contributions, shouldn't be too long    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2022)

And here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 10th June 2021....









@bogmali !!  400,000,000!!!!     
@Bart Skinner !!  60,000,000!!  

Well firstly congrats to our two stoners for the day, well done for hitting those milestones!!     Great efforts today everyone, great contributions as always from everyone !!  

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2022)

And here we go for the last update I've missed, 11th June 2022 stats for FAH PIe......









Bit of a strange day today but here we go   Not very many contributors and about half the score we normally have (I bet its something I've done, so apologies in advance!! )   I hope everyone is alright and doing well, hopefully its just a glitch in the Matrix and we'll back to normal tomorrow   

Take care everyone, over to Rosetta I go!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2022)

Later than planned but this is what happens when I play Forza Horizon... lol  
Apologies everyone..  Here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 12th June 2022....









Sadly I couldn't see any milestones today but here's to the next person hitting a milestone!   Maybe I need to start posting up random Unreal pack codes here and there for people to win.....  Would that help??  

Will get on with the rest of the updates!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2022)

Here we go with the FAH Pie Stats for the 13th June 2022.....









And there we are again.  Great work everyone and massive respect for the continued support for TPU as well!!   Outstanding efforts!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 14th June 2022....









And there we have another great day of contributions and good amounts of support from our TPU Team.   Awesome stuff everyone!!   Hopefully with tomorrow's update, it won't take so long    Take care everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2022)

Thanks, @phill


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thanks, @phill


Thank you @thebluebumblebee    Apologies I'm a little all over the place at the moment   Trying to not let Forza kick my arse lol!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

And here we go with an early update for all the updates that I've missed due to Forza    Here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 15th June 2022.....









Sadly no milestones or stoners today but here's hoping  
Nice load of contributions today!!  Great work everyone, 15 members today contributing away as well, great stuff!!  
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 16th June 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day....

@Norton !!!!  2,000,000,000!!!!                         

A massive congrats for our Norton for hitting the 2 billion point milestone for FAH, outstanding support there!!     Another great day today, well done everyone for the contributions and support as always!!   FAH is hell on hardware!!  
Hope everyone is doing well and OK today!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 17th June 2022.....









And there we are again with another great day for TPU    The sun was out for me yesterday, so I managed to get a few PCs on and folding, just a shame that Rosetta was Rosetta and only one PC had work and that never lasted either... Still   

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK, I hope that we'll see each other tomorrow when we have another update      Massive thanks for everyone contributing to the team as always, can't do it on our own!   All the best everyone!!


----------



## DoH! (Jun 18, 2022)

We didn't get any sun yesterday (the usual rain), I once saw a picture of it though........


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 18th June 2022....









Sadly no stoners or milestones today, seems like no one had much sun yesterday    We had mostly rain here so nothing much was on at all sadly    Hopefully tomorrow will bring a better day for all of us when it comes to the sun     Hopefully a better day for us all  
Great work everyone, great day's contribution and thank you all for the support!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2022)

Well everyone here we are for another day for FAH Pie Stats for the 19th June 2022....









And for our stoners and milestones....

@thebluebumblebee !!!!  600,000,000!!!!              

Well done to out @thebluebumblebee for hitting his milestone, great work there sir!!     We look forward to seeing you back again soon!!   
Great work everyone, some great scores today, massive thanks for your support as always!!    

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK?  Hopefully a nice sunny day for everyone!!    Not too hot mind, don't want our GPUs getting too warm     Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2022)

I wasn't aiming for 600M, but the weather forecast is indicating that it's time to shut 'em down for the summer.  Who knows what will be happening when the cool weather roles back around....


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2022)

Well here we go for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 20th June 2022.....









Another great day everyone, well done for the contributions!!  Very nice work!!   I hope everyone is doing ok and isn't too hot??   It seems to be getting hot here in the UK for a little while and then rain brings it back down, hopefully it won't get too hot    Finally got around to sorting out the few GPUs I use for folding and I think I might have to move them again...  We'll see with a test tomorrow for temps 

Thank you everyone for the support, take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update tomorrow!!  

@thebluebumblebee congrats either way mate!!  I hope its not getting too hot over there...  Not had to turn on the AC here just yet but......


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2022)

Well here we go everyone for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 21st June 2022...









Great work everyone, great contributions today!!     Great numbers from everyone, thank you all so much!!  Hoping that tomorrow is another great day, its been a little sunny today so hopefully I've done some good  

I hope everyone is well and OK today, take care and I'll hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2022)

Here we are everyone with the FAH Pie Stats update for the 22nd June 2022....









Well done for today everyone, a few less members it seems but we still seem to be able to turn out the numbers!!   Great work everyone!!

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update     Amazing work everyone,


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2022)

Well hello everyone, I hope you are all doing well today     Here we have some FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd June 2022....









What an amazing day everyone, massive congrats and respect!!   Some massive scores today, bloody amazing work!!     
The top ten looking amazing and to everyone, thank you for the support you have given      Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update, I hope you are all doing well and OK


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2022)

Well everyone here we are again for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 24th June 2022....









@phill !!   700,000,000!! 

Yay me 
Moving on!!   Great work everyone a great day again today    Hopefully the sun will be out soon enough so we can get a tan and maybe if you can get some free electric 
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today, take care and hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2022)

Hello there everyone, all going well and OK I hope   Here we are for the 25th June 2022 FAH Pie Stats update....










And there we go for the day!!  Apologies everyone, I had thought I'd saved a later update on the stats, turns out, I was a numpty and never copied the stats in to the spread sheet...  Idiot....  Still...  Great work everyone today for their support and I'm sure the numbers where higher for everyone today, hopefully I won't be such a twit for the next update for everyone...  

Take care everyone and hopefully see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2022)

Here goes for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 26th June 2022....










Well everyone here we are with todays stats, great work as always!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK?    Hope you've all had a good weekend and are having a nice easy step into Monday 

Great to have everyone contributing to the team as they can, hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update    All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents, I hope you are all doing well and are OK today??   Here's some stats for the 27th June 2022....









Another great day everyone, we must be hitting the hot season sadly because the amount of people contributing has dropped a little as has the points too but even with 11 members contributing, team TPU never seems to let anyone down with a great score anyways    Hopefully the hot weather will be a little cooler and we can get a few more members, maybe some new ones...., joining in to our team  

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK?   Look forward to seeing you again tomorrow for another update, until then please take care and hope you are having a good one!!    !!


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2022)

Well everyone, I hope you are all doing great today, how are your weeks so far?!   Here's some Stats from FAH Pie for the 28th June 2022....









Sadly I haven't seen any milestones or stoners today but with points like these I'm sure we'll have a few soon enough!!  Great work guys!!     Sadly been off the ball for a few days with the sheer lack of sun...  If we had rain panels I think we'd do brilliantly over in the UK!!  Still, amazing work guys and girls, thank you so much for the contributions and support you give the TPU team!! Outstanding!!                   

Until tomorrow for the next update, hope to see you all again then!!   Take care everyone, hope you have a great day!! 

EDIT - Apologies had to sort out the the date issue lol!!


----------



## DoH! (Jun 30, 2022)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, someone invent some rain-panels then everyone in the UK can jump on here ?!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2022)

Here we go with some stats updates for the FAH Pie Stats for the 29th June 2022....









Sadly no milestones and stoners for today but a very good day indeed from everyone, well done everyone!!   Great work and great contributions !!  
I hope everyone is OK, apologies for the delays with the updates, I've been busy with Forza!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 30th June 2022....









Another great day but with 4 less members today, where did you all go!?!?    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK.  Hope to see everyone again for another update   All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2022)

And here we go for the 1st July 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats.....









And a few more less members today, I hope no problems but I'm guessing hotter days for some now??  I hope everyone isn't too hot..  That's most uncomfortable!  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update      Great work everyone, thank you all for the massive support to TPU


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2022)

Well hello everyone, slightly later than always planned but what else is new    So here we are quickly with the FAH Pie Stats for the 2nd June 2022....









A great day everyone, well done to everyone contributing to the team!  Hopefully we'll be having some better weather in the UK soon, it's been a little dull and filled with rain, the last few days.   Never much sun until the end of the day doesn't help me!  
Still, great work everyone, hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2022)

Hey guys and gals...  Here we go for a quick catch up for the FAH Pie stats for the 3rd July 2022.....









Well there we have a very good day for contributions, 14 members contributing for the day and over 22 million points awarded!!   Outstanding work everyone!!   Hope you are all doing well and OK!!   Take care and see you again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2022)

And here we go again for the 4th July 2022 for the FAH Pie stats update....









Slightly lower score today but we are a man down and that's just the way it goes sometimes...  Still, respectable as always, great work everyone!!    Hope you are all well and OK..  Take care!!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2022)

And here we go for the most recent update, the FAH Pie Stats for the 5th July 2022...









Great work everyone!! Another member down today and a bit of a drop in the points but a great day anyways   

I do hope everyone is doing well and is OK..  Any problems with it please drop a message here to let everyone know!!     Great work everyone, hope to you see you all back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2022)

Well, well.....  How are we all today??  I hope well and doing OK!!  Here we are with some FAH Pie Stats for the 6th July 2022....









Sadly no milestones or stoners today, but as soon as I see someone I will shout very loudly!!    Not a bad day today, was rather hot and dull ish over here yesterday, then sun in, out, in out and then, big amount of heat and sun...  Typical, my main rig felt left out......

Still never mind, we just arguing over the pie....   I love pie....  Anyways, before I get thinking about pies and short crust pastry, I hope everyone is having a good day, enjoying the sun wherever possible and is hopefully popping on by to catch up with the stats   

All the best everyone, see you all soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2022)

Well everyone, apologies for my lack of appearance on the forum this weekend, its been a bit of a busy nightmare but I think we are slowly making head way !!   So rather than waste any more of your time, here we are with the FAH Pie Stats updates...  Starting with....  7th July 2022......












I've not seen any stoners for today but there we go, its no bad thing and we seem to have dropped a few members over the last few days so I hope everyone is doing alright and OK...  How's the weather everyone??  Is it getting hotter and hotter for everyone??  

As I'm far behind and feeling tired today (lots of walking today about the house, leg is not used to it at all!!   Onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2022)

Here we go everyone for the 8th July 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats ........









Ah, slightly better than yesterday for the members and the points we've all managed, great work everyone!!  
I hope everything is going well and doing OK??    Onwards we go, last FAH Pie stats update for you in a moment!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2022)

And here we go for the 9th July 2022 FAH Pie Stats update for today....









And here we have it!!     A rather small force today but still great scores everyone     Wondering what is happening to everyone today, hope everyone is doing alright and is OK??  It's been damn hot here today, apparently another day like today for tomorrow, 28C (82F ish??) and my poor PC room was hitting about 29C today...  might be time to get that air con up and running....  Might have to turn off some PCs for that too!!  

Still, here we are again updated, take care everyone, hopefully see you again soon for tomorrow's update


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

Well hello everyone, I hope that you are all doing well and are having a good day if possible!?    It's been bloody hot over here today so had to monitor the temps of the cards a little and the CPUs for that matter...  They getting a bit warm but not over hot thank god....  How's everyone else coping with the heat??  

Still, here we are with the FAH Pie Stats for the 10th July 2022.....









We seem to have misplaced some of our amazing TPU members today...  Only 7 contributing today, so I hope everything and everyone else who normally would who hasn't, is alright and I mean by that a I hope there's no issues with anything, not just PC hardware 

Still, great work to those who have been able to return work, thank you for supporting the team!!  Now I think I've done enough damage here, time to go update some Rosetta and some WCG Pie!!    Hope to see everyone back tomorrow!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

Well hello everyone    I hope that you are all doing well and are OK    Been a weird day today, not much sun and lots of heat...  Ugh, not the nicest   Still, here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 11th July 2022.....









Great work everyone, really great day today!!   10 members and a good amount of points, what more could you ask for     Hope everyone has had a great day, take care everyone and see you again tomorrow for another update I hope!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

Well here we are finally for some more updates everyone, apologies, been a bit tied up of late...  So enough with the excuses, onwards we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 12th July 2022....









And there we have another good day for us   Massive thanks to everyone supporting the team as always    Hope that you are all doing well and are OK    Time for the next updates...!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 13th July 2022.....  









Another good day everyone, nice work     Started to get a bit toasty during the day, I hope everyone else is managing alright   If its not hot enough it soon will be and I'm not sure how much I'll be able to get running, but I'll do my best   Meant to be hitting over 35C here in a few days...  Gonna be a touch warm that....  

Take care everyone, on with the next update


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

And here we go for the last update, the FAH Pie Stats for the 14th July 2022.....









And there we have it, a nice smooth and good 3 day update     Best get myself in gear and do the others to update!!     Take care everyone, hope you're well and OK, hope to see you back again soon for the next update or batch of


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2022)

Well hello everyone, here we go again for a FAH Pie Stats for the 15th July 2022.....









And there we have a really great day     Nice work everyone!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Its getting hot here today and we aren't at the peak of it yet...  Best get that air con unit setup again I think!!  Gonna get toasty in there with the PCs going today I'm sure!!  

Hope to see you all back again soon, take care and don't get too hot!!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2022)

Well hello everyone, here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 16th July 2022....









Well another great day and @Jstn7477 putting in some massive efforts there!!  Nearly 7 million points for the day!!  (I bet he actually scored more than that since I don't stay up till 3am to get the last update for the day!!    I think the update at 6am my time, is when it resets it back to 0 for everyone and we start again...  Could be wrong not 100% sure...  

Still, well done to everyone returning some work today, I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  The heat that's meant to be coming here in the next few days, means I will try and get some points on the board but if heat becomes a problem, I'll have to shut down whatever its getting too warm for my liking.   Hardware abuse is something I don't like so please do shut machines down if you are too hot and whatever else.....  Better to keep the hardware working for another day than worry about trying to replace it....

Still, best make a move on to the next update!!   Take care and will hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2022)

Well here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 17th July 2022....









Well another great day everyone, nice work for today!!    I hope it wasn't too hot for everyone, its been a touch toasty here!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is OK    We'll see what tomorrow will bring as parts of the UK is meant to be even hotter tomorrow, some saying about 40C+ so, wonder what will happen there...  

Still, best make a move and will leave you amazing people in peace and quiet


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 18, 2022)

How do you people get WUs? I haven't gotten them for days.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> How do you people get WUs? I haven't gotten them for days.


I think its luck of the draw, sometimes I don't get anything and then other times I get more than a few...  

How long do you keep the machines running for WU's?


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 19, 2022)

phill said:


> How long do you keep the machines running for WU's?


An hour or two a day, but I used to crunch a few years ago and there was plenty of WUs. I also allow other WCG projects to crunch if open pandemics aren't available.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2022)

Well here we are guys and gals, another FAH Pie Stats update for the 18th July 2022....






*

*

Another great day everyone, well done for the support for TPU today!!   Great work to @Jstn7477 @XZero450 @newtekie1 for hitting the top 3!!  Well done to you all and thank you everyone for the support      Well on to the next bit, take care everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2022)

Well here we are for the FAH PIe Stats update for the 19th July 2022....









Well there we go, a great day with only 9 members contributing, outstanding work everyone!!   
I hope everyone was as cool as possible today, its been a strange few days for sure!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2022)

Well here we go everyone for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 20th July 2022....









@Quigly !!  20,000,000!!!!     

Great work from our @Quigly for hitting his next milestone, well done man!!   
And that's even better than yesterday but I believe @Jstn7477 with nearly 10 million points today has had something to do with it!!  Amazing man!!  That's just a massive load of points!!

I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright!!  Time for the next update!!  Hope to catch you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2022)

Well earlier than normal but whilst Sophia is sound asleep for an afternoon chill, I thought I'd do these updates    Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 21st July 2022....









Well another amazing day, @Jstn7477 you are giving it all and more!!  Massive respect and thanks for the effort your putting in!!  The top 4 are doing really really well for the points scored, impressive to say the least there guys!! Last few days the sun hasn't been doing too much, so I've not had masses on sadly..  Here's hoping for some more sun soon!!

Amazing everyone, please keep up the great work!!  See you all again soon for tomorrow's update


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

Well here we go for the 22nd July 2022 update for the FAH Pie Stats........









A good day for TPU today for FAH Contributions!!     Well done everyone and great work from the top 5 for each of you hitting over at least 1 million for the day!! I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK, hope to see you back again for another update very soon!!  

Take care and hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd July 2022....









And there we are with the days stats!!  Great work everyone!!  Good scores as always everyone, well done for it!!  Here we go for the next update...  Best get on......


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

Here we go for the 24th July 2022 update for FAH Pie Stats....









An even better day today everyone, well done indeed!!     I hope everyone is doing well and are OK..  Take care everyone, next stop, Rosetta


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2022)

Well hello everyone, bit earlier today, so here goes    FAH Pie Stats update for the 25th July 2022....









Great days work everyone, very impressive today!!  Here's hoping we can get some good sun over here so I can join back in the folding    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK.  Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2022)

Well here we go with the FAH Pie Stats update for the 26th July 2022....









Well that was one impressive day!!  Well done TPU!!    Well there we go, what an impressive day!! 
Here's hoping we can get more days like this!! Outstanding..   So on to the next update and hopefully see you all there!!


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 27th July 2022.....









Great day everyone, well done     Good scores and nice number of members contributing too    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Apologies if they are a little slow, back to work so just trying to fit everything in...


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2022)

Well from a dopey and sleepy posting Phill, here goes with the FAH Pie Stats for the 28th July 2022....









Great contributions everyone, great work!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is more so, all doing alright, take care and hopefully we'll be seeing each other very soon     All the best everyone, time to get a move on!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jul 30, 2022)

Jeez, I'm up to 7th place?! Wow.


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2022)

Well here we go for a 29th July 2022 FAH Pie Stats update.....









@swhite4784 !!??  500,000!!        

Nice scores again today everyone, well done for those contributions!!  Awesome stuff!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Hope you are all having a good weekend so far as well!!    So now, next update I think    Take care all!! Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2022)

Well here we go everyone, for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 30th July 2022....









Well there we go for the days update, nice work everyone!!    Seems we are down on members a bit for the last few days so I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Don't wish for any issues for anyone!!   

Still, impressive work and massive hats off to the top 6 hitting over 1 million points each and @Jstn7477 for hitting over 5.3 million points for the day, outstanding mate!!  

Well I'd best get on and get sorted.  Take care everyone!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow and I hope everyone has had a good weekend!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

Well here we are for the 31st July 2022 update for the FAH Pie Stats.....









Now I'm not sure if its just me but where the heck did July go!?!?!?   Still, moving on!!  
The scores looking great today everyone, the 9 members pushing the points helping very much to keeping TPU afloat with the support, so thank you all    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK?  Hoping for some nice weather to keep the points coming in from myself and helping the team as much as I can, I'm sure we'll be in Autumn/Winter months and I'll barely get a point out!!  

Please do keep up the amazing work everyone     Take care and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

Hey everyone, how are you all doing today??  Here's some FAH Pie Stats for the 1st August 2022....









A great day everyone, well done for hitting the points hard as you do!!   Well done to @Jstn7477 and @XZero450 and @newtekie1 and @NastyHabits !!!!  All over 1 million points is a great days effort so hats off and very happy!!  You all should be too.

Aside from that, I don't think there's much going on..  Couldn't see any milestones or stoners which is a shame, hopefully soon eh?  
Best make a move and get Rosetta and WCG updated as well, take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow!!    All the best and please keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2022)

Well guys and gals, here we go for another update for the FAH Pie Stats 2nd August 2022......









Well done everyone for another great days contribution for the team   Great work from the top 5 as always, great work from everyone as always  

Keep up the amazing work guys, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2022)

Well I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK?  Time for some FAH Pie Stats update for the 3rd August 2022....









A slightly lower score today than yesterday but we are still keeping going which I think is more important than how many points are on the board every day  Everyone take care and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!! Great work guys and well done to the top 3 for hitting over 2.5m points from each of you      Hope to see you back again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2022)

Well guys and gals here we are we with the FAH Pie Stats for the 4th August 2022.....









Well done everyone, great work indeed!!    The top 5 hitting some amazing numbers, thank you all for the support guys!!  Well done and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2022)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 5th August 2022......









Great day everyone, well done for the support and contributions!!  A little bit earlier today, got to go and pick up Isabelle for the first time in 4 months, so thought I'd be a little proactive and do this sooner as I'm sure I'll be busy!!  Hope everyone is well and OK...  Take care guys and gals, hopefully catch up with you a little later!!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2022)

Well here we go for a little FAH Pie Stats update for the 6th August 2022....









@phill !!  800,000,000!!  

I think that I should have added that in yesterday but never mind, tis only me!!     Some great support today and the contribution from @Jstn7477 is nothing short of amazing!!  I remember the days that @XZero450 used to be hitting 10,000,000 points in a day...  Unbelieve guys, excellent work indeed!!  

Slightly later update today, been out with the girls today and had a busy one so hopefully not too late an update    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK tho, starting to get warmer over here again, hopefully won't be too warm but we'll never know until it happens I'm sure!!     I hope to see everyone tomorrow for the next update     Take care!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2022)

Well here we go after a bit of a busy day at work, time for some FAH Pie Stats for the 7th August 2022.....









Amazing work everyone, amazing results again from @Jstn7477 @XZero450 @freeagent and we have managed to get 10 members hitting the stats as well, which is really great to see   Massive thanks to you all for the support and contributions, can't do this without you all helping...  

As I hope everyone is doing well and is OK..  Take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow for the next update    See you there


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2022)

Here we go with the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th August 2022....









@swhite4784 !!??  600,000!!    
@bart skinner !!??  70,000,000!!   

Well done to our stoners hitting their milestones, apologies, I think I was a little out with the dates but we hopefully up to date now!!  
Massive well done to @Jstn7477 @freeagent @XZero450 and @Norton for hitting over 1 million points for the day... Although I do think that @Jstn7477 is just showing off hitting nearly 8 million points in the day    

Massive thanks as always for the supports today everyone, outstanding    Well best get on with the updates, a few more to do for the two days I've missed out


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th August 2022....










Another outstanding day and well @Jstn7477 hitting nearly 10 million points for the day, outstanding sir!!  @XZero450 @freeagent @Norton hitting at least 1 million points as well, amazing efforts everyone and massive thanks to you for your support as always 

Amazing as always so finishing on a high for the updates for FAH     Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2022)

Hey guys and gals, here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 10th August 2022...









Massive well done to everyone for the support of the team today, outstanding results!!   @Jstn7477 flying and showing he has some massive shoes to push past 10 million points in a day..  Holy hell!!  I was surprised with my 6 million contribution but things been getting damn hot here over the last few days so I've not left the PCs run for so long today.. Had to have the AC running and that's not cheap!  
Still, great work everyone for the team today, outstanding    Brilliant day, brilliant team                 Hope to catch you tomorrow for another update, take care everyone and I hope that you are all OK and not too hot!!


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2022)

Well here we are ladies and gents for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 11th August 2022....









Well what can I say about today, outstanding results everyone, massive well done from me!!  It seems we have a nice thing going here, its been damn hot so I've been shutting down a bit sooner than normal but hopefully that will go away soon and normal crunching/folding can resume!!  

Hope everyone is doing well and is OK?     Well time to get my fingers in gear and get typing in the other threads, so I'll see you there!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2022)

Well here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 12th August 2022...









Another great day with a couple more members contributing in!!     Nice work everyone, great scores as always from the top 5 as they are all over 2 million points each.  Also with the other members contributing to the team, amazing work too!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!  Hopefully not to hot either!!   Take care all, hope to see you back tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2022)

Apologies everyone, was up late with watching some videos on Youtube and the time ran away with me so here we are for the two updates your all due    FAH Pie Stats for the 13th August 2022....









Brilliant work everyone, @Jstn7477 hitting it off with first place again!!  Awesome scores as always, please do everyone, keep up the great work!!    Time to hit on for the next update.....


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2022)

And here we go with the FAH Pie Stats for the 14th August 2022.....









Another very solid days contributions everyone, massive well done!!    Another absolutely great score from @Jstn7477 to take first place today.   Here's hoping that everyone is doing well and is OK??  Here's hoping!!  Catch up with everyone tomorrow with some luck, in need of sleep but stats first!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2022)

Well here we again ladies and gents with another update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 15th August 2022.....









Well done everyone!!     Great contributions today as always, nearly another 10 million points day from @Jstn7477 which is utterly amazing!!  The top 5 members looking just as awesome as well, thank you everyone for contributing!!   Sadly its been raining here most of the day yesterday and today, so no sun for Phill or for crunching..  Might be having to pay for my electric     Still, here's hoping I can get a few points in somewhere  

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Take care everyone and hopefully see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2022)

Well here we are again, I have 5 minutes spare so figured I may as well make the effort and get these amazing stats up and done     So here goes the FAH Pie Stats for the 16th August 2022....









Another great day everyone, well done and massive thanks as always for the support with the team!! 
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright today...  Best get on with some more updates...  See if I can actually get to see some other parts of the forum!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2022)

Well here we are at a little later time than planned but what else is new!?!?     The girls are keeping me busy plus a little girls 10 year birthday party is keeping me rather pre-occupied so, bit busy, so 2am not quite what time I was hoping to be putting up results but lets quit moaning and get going 

So here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 17th August 2022.....









@Shane White !!  1,000,000 !!!!           

I think Mr White might have managed that a little sooner, so I apologise for missing that one!!  Great work everyone again, outstanding as always!!  
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??     Take care and lets get to the next one!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2022)

And here we go for the 18th August 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats .....









And there we have another amazing days contributions, great work everyone  

I see that @Jstn7477 is pushing the boat even further and hitting over 11.6 million points in for the day!!   Man, that's damn impressive!! Massive  to you sir!!  Well best get the other couple updates done too, so will hopefully catch you tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone, hopefully be around soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2022)

After a bit of a long and trying day, here we are with the last few days updates for everyone for the FAH Pie Stats for the 19th August 2022....









Well @Jstn7477 is absolutely killing it with the scores of late, near as damn it for my books is the 11.5 million points he's been able to contribute to the team, outbloodystanding!!  @XZero450 and @newtekie1 doing very well as well   (Wonder how many more well's I could fit in that sentence....)  Still...

Great work everyone for all your contributions big or small, its amazing we have such a great community here at TPU we do what we do   Best get on with the next update...  Hope to see you all back for the chatter soon enough    Until then!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2022)

And here we are for the next update, the 20th August 2022 for FAH Pie Stats......









Amazing work again everyone, some very nice stats and contributions coming in to TPU today!!   
I hope that everyone is doing well today and has been having or has had a great day to the weekend!!     Best get and move on to update the rest of the stats before its 1am going on 3am again!!   All the best every, take care and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

Apologies guys, much going on for my girls 10th birthday and not all welcomed but still here I am...  It's going to be an ultra quick update for all updates tonight, but I'll try and edit them a little later on 

Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 21st August 2022....









Great work everyone, very nice indeed!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 22nd August 2022.....









@newtekie1 !!  5,000,000,000!!!!                     

Amazing work from @newtekie1 for hitting his 5 billion points milestone!!    Outstanding!!

A slight dip in points today but great work everyone, you're all doing an amazing job!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

And here we are for the 23rd August 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update....









Great work today everyone, climbed a little higher today with the scores, very well done indeed!!     I swear @Jstn7477 is trying to crack that 12 million points barrier!!


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2022)

Well here we are again guys and gals, bit earlier than normal but for good reason...  gonna be a bad day tomorrow, so thought I'd catch up now and I might be around tomorrow....  Still here we are with the FAH Pie Stats for the 24th August 2022.....








Nice work everyone, @Jstn7477 hitting not a million miles from 12.5 million points in a day!!  Outstanding!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2022)

And here we are for the 25th August 2022 FAH Pie Stats........









And there we go for another day!!  Cracking jobs guys!!  Very well done indeed!!    Hope everyone is doing alright and well, hope to see you for the next update....


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

Well bit later than I had planned but here we go again everyone    FAH Pie Stats for the 26th August 2022.....









Great work everyone!!     Another great day and another near 12 million points from @Jstn7477 !!!   Outstanding mate!!   What GPUs are you using for that level of contribution??!
Still, best get a move on and get updating the rest of the threads     Amazing stuff everyone, please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

Well here I go with an early update for everyone, here's hoping that's a good thing!!    FAH Pie Stats for the 27th august 2022....









Great work from our 8 members today, I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??     I wonder how many will be running things this winter, more so in Europe and such with the high prices, I hope to be doing something but lack of sun sometimes isn't always possible...  I do aim and hope I can get to 900 million points myself this year or by the end of it...  

Anyone else have any personal milestones they'd like to hit??    Please post away!! 

So, best get on and get this done, so on to Rosetta and WCG we go!!     Take care everyone, speak soon and hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 28th August 2022.....









And we have a stoner today as well, so big congrats to 

@bossmills ?!!?  2,000,000!!         

Great work there man!!  We all hope to see you back again soon!!  
Everyone else you've made TPU proud with the awesome efforts you put in every day!!   Hats off to you!!  Another great day with just 8 members putting in some contributions so hopefully tomorrow we'll see a few more points or even some more members hitting the folding      Take care of yourselves guys and gals!!   See you in the next one!


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2022)

Well here we go again everyone, some FAH Pie Stats for the 29th August 2022.....









And there we have another great days support     Well done everyone!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK??   Great work everyone, on to the next update for us


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2022)

And here we go again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 30th August 2022......









Well done everyone today, big push forward in the scores!!  Great job!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK so far??  Take care everyone, hopefully get to see you tomorrow for cool another update


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2022)

Well hello everyone     Here we are again for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 31st August 2022.....









And there we are for another great day of contributions for FAH!!  @Jstn7477 outstanding efforts there sir!!   @newtekie1 doing awesome work as well!!  Nice one!!  The top 5 very nearly getting over 2 million a member, amazeballs!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Here's hoping to catching up with you again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone, great work today indeed!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2022)

Well hello there ladies and gents, I hope that you are all well and doing OK??  Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 1st September 2022....  (when the heck did that happen?!?!? Did I fall asleep too long or something??)









Well done to everyone contributing today      Nice work there from @Jstn7477 with his mass 11.5 million points for the day!!    According to our weather forecast, we have rain for the next week......  I wonder how accurate their crystal ball is going to be....  ??

Still, here's hoping for a few hours of sun each day, I'd like to get those GPUs working out!!    Here's hoping for the winter months a few more members come back for a bit more FAH ....  Cheaper heating possibly??    Ah not to worry, it'll be awesome regardless!!  

Hopefully see you tomorrow everyone, take care and I hope that you've had a great day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

Apologies guys but a bit behind with the updates, things trying to get tided and nothing ever goes to plan at all!!   Still here we go with a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 2nd September 2022....









Well done everyone for their support today, @Jstn7477 is doing amazing and there's a few nearly hitting the 2 million points mark as well but FAH can be hard without a middle to higher end GPU, so I/the team, appreciates every bit of work that anyone does bringing points to the board for us, thanks a million!!   

So, best get on with the updates, not sure what time I have before the little devil child wakes up!!   !!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 3rd September 2022....










Great work everyone!!    The weather is definitely not being kind to me, so I'll do my best to get points on the table as much as I can  
Massive thanks as always to everyone returning work, can't thank you enough!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2022)

Here we are for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 4th September 2022.....









Not very many members today but you all have to take time out for yourselves at some point!!     Great work from the four members today, massive thanks for the support!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Hopefully, to those who do FAH you might also do some WCG for TPU too, I've put out a bit of a challenge for everyone in hope they are able to join in for our good member @Toothless      It'll be awesome is everyone could put a few work units in for him and his fiancé every day  

Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2022)

Thought I'd get these updates done whilst I had five minutes and I'd been able to get Sophia to sleep..  Time for tea shortly after though!     I hope everyone is doing well and is alright, anyways, here we go with a quick update for the 5th September 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats....









There we go!!     Great work everyone, nice score for today and more so as there's only 8 of us..  Wondering if people have fallen out of love with the folding or if its heat or electric costs or something else completely??!  What did I do??........  

Still, jokes aside, I hope everyone is doing alright..  Take care everyone and will see you all hopefully tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

Apologies everyone, been meaning to do these updates a bit sooner than now but here we go....  FAH Pie Stats for the 6th September 2022....









Great work everyone   @Jstn7477 going hell for leather up in 1st place with nearly 11.5 million points for the day!!   How do you keep it up??!  The scores people, the scores.....       Still aside from the dirty mind of myself, I think that's about done it...  Time to move on before I do any more damage!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 7th September 2022......









And there we go for another days contributions      Great job everyone and look at that - nearly 13,000,000 points from @Jstn7477 in one day, outstanding my good sir!!      Great work from everyone else as well, great contribution again today even with just 6 members!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

And here we go for the 8th September 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update....









Another good day everyone!!   I think I didn't stay up late enough last night as the scores are somewhat down, so  never any problems, just the lack of sleep catching up with me I think!!    Take care everyone and please do keep up the amazing work that you do every single day     We couldn't and wouldn't be here without you all !!  Hope to see you back again for another day soon enough!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

Here we go for a quick FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th September 2022....









Great work everyone, very good days contributions there!!      I hope everyone is doing well and more importantly, is OK


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

Well hello again everyone    I hope that you've had a great day and are OK??    Well, best get on with the important bit..... - FAH Pie Stats for the 10th September 2022.....









Great work everyone for todays contribution   @Jstn7477 hitting close to 11 million points for the day and there we go!!   Great to see some more names on the members list today, great work indeed   I hope everyone is doing alright??    Catch you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2022)

Hey guys and gals, tonights update is gonna be a helluva quick one as I've no long finished some training for the new job and I'm beat!!    In more ways than one....  So without more delays, here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 11th September 2022....









And there we go for the day, great work everyone, 11 members today as well contributing!!     AWESOME!!   I'll hopefully catch up with you all again tomorrow, needing the sleep!!     Take care everyone and all the best!!   Hope everyone is alright!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2022)

Here we are again ladies and gents, I hope that you are all doing well and OK??....  Here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 12th September 2022.....









Great work everyone, great day indeed   Nice high score again and 11 members contributing to the team!! What more could you ask for??   Well best get on with it I think, bed time is calling!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!    Take care everyone, hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2022)

Well here we go everyone for an early update for FAH Pie Stats for the 13th September 2022....









Great work everyone today, great results!!      Hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  @Jstn7477 smashing it with the 12.6 million points he's managed today and @XZero450 doing very nicely with over 4 million points as well...  @newtekie1 and @NastyHabits putting in some very nice numbers as well!! 

Well, since there's nothing more I can do around here, I'd best get my coat and go sort out the other updates    Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2022)

Here we go again everyone, that favourite time of the day...  FAH Pie Stats for the 14th September 2022....









Well there we have it, another fine day for our 8 team members folding like crazy!!!  Well done everyone, really great work !!  Very nice numbers from all!!

Well since I'd best make a dash to get the rest done, onwards we go!   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today     Take care all, hope to see you tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2022)

Well hello everyone, I hope that we are doing well and are OK??...  Here comes an update for the 15th September 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats...









Well another very solid day indeed everyone!!   Great work from you all as always!!  22.5 million points is awesome between 9 of us!!   Getting very consistent if I'm honest as well!!  Here's hoping that can carry on, I think I'm getting close to 900,000,000 points for me, so that'll be a nice little milestone if I can get there!!   The 1,000,000,000 is where I'd love to be by the end of the year if I can..  Right anyways, enough of my big mouth and talking, hope everyone is doing awesome as its the day we all love (unless your on shift....) being a Friday, so I hope you have a wonderful Friday evening everyone!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2022)

Well here we go again everyone, apologies for no update last night, here we go for the couple updates...  So without further ado....  FAH Pie Stats for the 16th September 2022....









Great work everyone, what a day!!  23,200,000 points for the day from 9 of us, outstanding     I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK??   Here we goes for another great day tomorrow with some luck!!    Take care everyone and hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2022)

And here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 17th September 2022.....









And an even better day today, amazing!!   Well done everyone, 9 members kicking the &%^$ into FAH!! What I love to see!! I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK?? Hope to see you back for some updates as always!! Take care everyone, time to move on to the other updates for now!! Hope to see you back again tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2022)

Well whilst I have a spare bit of time, I figured, best make a start on the data for today and here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 18th September 2022....









Well another great day today     We lost a member somewhere, where they go!?!? lol    Hope everyone is doing alright today, been a bit of a dull day today in the South West, but there we go, hopefully brighter skies tomorrow maybe...   Queen funeral today as well, so probably perfect weather for it since not even a drop of rain...  Sad times...  

Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2022)

Well here we are guys, for the 19th September 2022 for a FAH Pie Update....









Well done everyone, nice scores today!!  I hope that everyone is having a good day and a good 2nd day to the week!!   Hopefully get to see you all again for tomorrow's update...  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2022)

Well hello everyone, managed to get caught up with cooking last night and didn't think trying to post at nearly 2am was a good idea so bit earlier for tonight and here we go 

FAH Pie Stats for the 20th September 2022...........









Great work everyone, solid days contribution without any issues at all     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Managed to get caught up with things for the new job as well (really must put an update in there....) good day yesterday    Some crackin' scores as always everyone, 7 members today as well, so little lower than normal but we are still kicking bottom     Onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2022)

And here goes for the 21st September 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats....









Another great day again, even more point than yesterday     Awesome efforts everyone, that @Jstn7477 doing amazing things and @XZero450 hitting nearly 4 million points for the day as well...  Outstanding!!      Well done everyone, really great work!!     Take care everyone, I hope you're having a good day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2022)

Here we are for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 22nd September 2022...  Bit of an early one today as I'm meant to be away this weekend with the Mrs's family, so figured I'd try to get this done!!   I'll try and grab data for the next two days but will post when I get home on Sunday 
Here goes!!









Great work everyone!!  9 members contributing today and a massive 23 million and some points as well!!  Outstanding!!     Good times!!  Wondering if the cooler months coming up might see us attract a few more members heating their homes for science??      Great work to the two four today, amazing efforts there @Jstn7477 @XZero450 @newtekie1 @freeagent !!        
Its great to have such a great team, however small we have become !!  Doing the work of many, that's for sure!!   Hope you all have a great weekend and I'll post up again soon, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

Apologies guys but I have to get this done but I'm feeling utterly rubbish so, it'll be quick as possible   Not feeling great at all and can't leave it any longer 

FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd September 2022.......









Great work everyone, great efforts as always!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

FAH Pie Stats for the 24th September 2022.......









Great work everyone!!   Great to see the good results!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

FAH Pie Stats for the 25th September 2022........









Another amazing day everyone, well done indeed!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

FAH Pie Stats for the 26th September 2022....









Another great day everyone, a few days I've been having earlier nights with being away but sometimes the points update better than other times    I know there's an update around 6pm, then 9pm and then 12pm which I normally get to so if for any reason I wake up, I'll try to grab, otherwise, points will be a little lower tomorrow because of it.  Apologies all, I don't wish it to take anything away from all of your hard work and efforts...  Anyways, take care, time for me to move on to Rosetta!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2022)

Here we go everyone, time for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 27th September 2022.....









Great work everyone and this is the day I went to bed early lol !!   I'm sure we scored a lot more than this   On to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2022)

And here goes for the 28th September 2022 for FAH Pie Stats......










And there's a nice increase for the team, 13 members now!!     Nice to have a few more back on board with the FAH team!!  Nice one everyone, great job and work indeed!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Damn it guys, massive apologies again for the lack of updates all around, time to crack on with a load of updates and get us back to were we was....   Here goes!! 

FAH Pie Stats for the 29th September 2022....









Great work everyone, I hope you are all doing well and are OK?!?!   The captain needs an arse kicking!!    Onwards we go!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 30th September 2022....









Amazing work everyone, great job today!!    More members too!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 1st October 2022.....









Great work everyone!!  Slightly lower scores than yesterday but its great to see more members taking part!!     Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here's the 2nd October 2022 FAH Pie Stats update!!









Fantastic day as the scores jumped 4 million points up and we have seemed to have dropped a few members!!    How's that work then.... lol

Guys and gals you never cease to amaze me  Amazing work and efforts, please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the moment, the 3rd October 2022 for FAH Pie Stats.....









Amazing!!  More members today and a very nice score as well, can't complain or moan about that whatsoever!!     Great work everyone, apologies for the mass delay updating...  Take care everyone, hopefully be back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

Hadn't been watching this thread for a bit, so I come back and see this:



...and am thinking, "Did the team collapse??? Where'd everybody go?"   But that was clearly a fluke, and it seems like we're back at nominal strength. ᕙ(■ ͜ʖ■)ᕗ


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Hadn't been watching this thread for a bit, so I come back and see this:
> 
> View attachment 264323
> 
> ...and am thinking, "Did the team collapse??? Where'd everybody go?"   But that was clearly a fluke, and it seems like we're back at nominal strength. ᕙ(■ ͜ʖ■)ᕗ


It's been a little quiet here of times, not sure why but I'm just taking it as a people will contribute whenever they can and will do whatever they can    It's not a requirement to hit 10m points a day from everyone that's for sure, I just miss the interaction with the members here in the team, seems very quiet...  I must be doing something wrong??


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

Here we go again everyone, time to get some updates flowing a little more...  Whilst still waiting on work to get sorted so I can actually go and do something, I think this is a good option!    Here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 4th September 2022.....









And MASSIVE apologies for the milestones and stoners, I'd forgotten to add them in to yesterdays update...  So here we are today!!

@dark2099 !!!!  40,000,000!!             
@hat !!!!  50,000,000!!  
@80-watt Hamster !!!!  300,000,000!!  
@phill !!  900,000,000!  

Such great results for the stoners and for todays contribution, great work everyone!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and are OK??   Onwards we go with the next update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

Here we go for the 5th September 2022 FAH Pie Stats update!!









Great work everyone, really good stuff as always!!     Hope everyone is doing well and is OK today...  Not a great day here for the sun, but I'll do my best with the contributions today!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 6, 2022)

phill said:


> It's been a little quiet here of times, not sure why but I'm just taking it as a people will contribute whenever they can and will do whatever they can  It's not a requirement to hit 10m points a day from everyone that's for sure, I just miss the interaction with the members here in the team, seems very quiet... I must be doing something wrong??


@phill You're doing just swell.  I'm sure I speak for all the members here.  We appreciate all you do for the FAH and WCG people.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 6, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill You're doing just swell.  I'm sure I speak for all the members here.  We appreciate all you do for the FAH and WCG people.



Agreed 100%, @phill.  The F@H team does seem less chatty than the WCG team, but that's probably because F@H is running fine and there's not much to talk about.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2022)

phill said:


> I just miss the interaction with the members here in the team, seems very quiet


The irony is that the ones who stick around are the quiet ones.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

Well apologies again guys and gals, but here we are for an early update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 6th October 2022....









Here we go again!!     Great score today everyone, great work!!   8 members again today, so a fantastic contribution!!     Outstanding    Hope everyone is doing well and are OK!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

Well here goes for the 7th October 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats update!! 









That's what I love to see, double figures for the members and WOW look at that daily total!!           Outstanding effort everyone!!  I'm so pleased and proud for the results!!    Please do keep up the amazing work you all do !!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow, hope everyone is having a great start to their weekend!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2022)

Here we are guys and gals, the FAH Pie Stats for the 8th October 2022....!!









Amazing work everyone today!!   Near as makes no never mind to me, 38 million points today!!  Outstanding efforts everyone, well done indeed!!          Hope everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2022)

Well here we are for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 9th October 2022......









Another great day everyone, well done!!   Just over 29 million points today, great turn out everyone!!    Hope you are all doing OK and having a good day so far!   Take care and hopefully get to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

Here we go guys and gals, apologies for the delay....  Here's the 10th October 2022 FAH Pie Stats update coming!!









Great work today everyone!!     9 members today but damn good scores guys and gals!!   Excellent!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

And here goes for the update for the 11th October 2022 for FAH Pie Stats....









Amazing work everyone, not very far from 35 million points today!!  Wow guys and gals, pushing the effort in right there!!     Great support everyone today and hope to see you back again for tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

Well here we are everyone, an update for FAH Pie Stats for the 12th October 2022........









And there we have another outstanding day again!!     Over 32 million points for one day is amazing everyone, very well done indeed!!    And just when you think it couldn't get any better....

@dark2099 !!  60,000,000!!                  
@freeagent !!  200,000,000!!  

Great work to both of you, apologies I think you might have hit these totals yesterday but definitely needed a mention!!  Great work everyone, hopefully see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

Here we are guys and gals for an early FAH Pie Stats update for the 13th October 2022.....









And to top that off .....
@dark2099 !!  70,000,000!!                  

Great work man!!    Outstanding day everyone, well done indeed!!  Weather has been pants the first part of the day but its brightened up and I'm crunching a little and folding a bit too so here's hoping I don't get any cloud!!  
Amazing work today, please do keep it up!!     Gotta get my move on, got to get to the Post Office before too long for the give away!!  Until next time!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

Here we are with a few days updates, apologies guys and gals    Here's the stats for the 14th October 2022 for FAH Pie Stats .....









Well hello!!!!   Damn these scores are mind blowing everyone!!   Massive well done indeed!!    Nearly 44 million points in a day, is outstanding!!  Congrats and thank you all for the support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

And here we go for the 15th October 2022 FAH Pie Stats ...............









Another amazing day, man, for crunching I think we are flying along here!!   

Wonder if we could ever beat the 50 million points in a day marker??....  Outstanding everyone!!  Well done!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

And here we go for the 16th October 2022 FAH Pie Stats update!!









Well, guess I should have said something about a million pounds at the same time I mentioned if we'd get over 50 million points in the day!!  Wow!!  Everyone, massive well done and thank you!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

Well whilst I have the time and I'm able to, here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 17th October 2022....









@jellyrole !!!!  300,000,000!!!!                

Outstanding day again today and I think @jellyrole will be flying with contributions like this every day!!  Nearly 16 million points, outstanding!!    Everyone else is doing an amazing job as well and we are flying on as a team!!  Can't thank you all so much for the support and help you are all doing and giving.
Here's to tomorrow's update!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2022)

Well here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 18th October 2022!!










Well, BOOM!!!!   61 million points, coming up for 62 million points for the day, bloody hell everyone, outstanding or what!?!!   You all trying to push the boat out or something??   Amazing total for today, utterly incredible!!         
Nuff said there I think!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2022)

Here we are again ladies and gents, here goes for the FAH Pie Stats for the 19th October 2022!!









@dark2099 !!  80,000,000!!!!        

Great work also to our stoner for the day, @dark2099 !! Powering through the milestones and you'll soon be in that 100 million points club I'm sure!!    Well done man and keep it up!!  everyone is doing great work so very impressed and pleased for the team!!   

Hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Hope to see you back agian tomorrow for another update


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 21, 2022)

Where do you pull these stats from?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2022)

jellyrole said:


> Where do you pull these stats from?





			Project Team Stats for  in Folding@Home
		


You can also use this which is normally more accurate.  They are just on the wrong time schedule for Phill


			https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2022)

Okay, what's going on? 

FDC shows 33 folders for yesterday but no @jellyrole .

EOC shows @jellyrole , but only 17 folders??????

Edit: I trust EOC


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2022)

jellyrole said:


> Where do you pull these stats from?





thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, what's going on?
> 
> FDC shows 33 folders for yesterday but no @jellyrole .
> 
> ...


Extreme is the only place I can really go for FAH stats, Free-DC FAH hasn't worked in over two years, I don't believe they will be or are considering to get that fixed....  Its sad because it was a lot easier than FAH Extreme .... 

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Mon Jul 06, 09:38:22 2020 BST
Data Updated : Mon Jul 06, 09:38:22 2020 BST
Current Time: Sat Oct 22, 00:32:03 2022 BST

Apologies everyone @jellyrole @thebluebumblebee; been away a bit today with a few things going on... I'll update the threads again tomorrow, 115am here in the UK, time for a bit of sleep so I'm not talking as much dribble as normal when I update the stats for us   Hopefully tomorrow the WCG pages will be working...


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 23, 2022)

phill said:


> Extreme is the only place I can really go for FAH stats, Free-DC FAH hasn't worked in over two years, I don't believe they will be or are considering to get that fixed....  Its sad because it was a lot easier than FAH Extreme ....
> 
> Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
> Last Checked : Mon Jul 06, 09:38:22 2020 BST
> ...


It's all good. Do your thing man.

I have 3 3090's and the 4090 going now. Idk how long I'll be able to run everything with the price of electricity but should be good for a few more weeks.


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Right here we go for an update now considering I've been slacking and trying to get an update ready for my project thread......  So!!  

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 20th October 2022!!









And there we have another day with amazing numbers!!    Congrats everyone, really great day again!!    Right, must get on, keep up the amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 21st October 2022!!









And now for some milestones and stoners for the day??!!.......
@jellyrole !!!!  400,000,000!!                    

Great work man!!  Those 3090s and 4090 are really killing it in the production!!     Is that 24/7 usage for each card I presume??  Outstanding!!  I know I miss out on I think, possibly two more updates so you might be getting nearer 30 million a day or so which is outstanding!!  I'd be scared of the power usage though for over here!!  

Amazing work everyone please keep it up if you can!!    Hope everyone is doing well and are OK!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 22nd October 2022!!









Great work again everyone, some very nice points again today!!   How do you all do it!?!?!   Well, thank you for all the support as always, amazing community we have here at TPU!!  Here's hoping we can carry on like always!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd October 2022!!!









Well done everyone!!  Such amazingness as always!!  Not sure that's a word 100% but I'm going with it!!  
It seems our new scores for the day are pushing us further and further forward, we are motoring along!!   




Out bloody standing!!        Until next time everyone, great work!!


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 24, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 21st October 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 266921
> 
> ...


2 of the 3090's are running 24/7. One of them is in a machine that likes to turn off randomly so it's on when I remember to check it. The 4090 is running all day minus 4-6 hours of gaming unless I'm not working and then it's off for quite a while longer.


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2022)

Well here we are for an update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 24th October 2022!!









We even have a stoner today!!
@Fiterius ??!!  200,000!!        

Great work everyone, what a great contribution today!!   I hope everyone is alright and OK??  
Smashing it as always everyone, well done indeed!!     Hope to see you all back again soon enough for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

Well as I've a few jobs on this afternoon, I thought I'd get these stats updated quickly....  So here goes!!    FAH Pie Stats for the 25th October 2022!!









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day......

@jellyrole !!  500,000,000!!!!         

Massive well done from us all for @jellyrole hitting that 500,000,000 points marker, I think you smashed through it during yesterday mate so I thought best to make sure I get you mentioned!!  Outstanding efforts!!   It's saying the Extreme site that your average PPD is not far short of 33 million points!!  That's amazing!!  


jellyrole said:


> 2 of the 3090's are running 24/7. One of them is in a machine that likes to turn off randomly so it's on when I remember to check it. The 4090 is running all day minus 4-6 hours of gaming unless I'm not working and then it's off for quite a while longer.


I'm not surprised these are helping produce such a monster set of numbers!!  I couldn't afford the electric!!  

Outstanding work everyone as well, really great day today, I hope everyone is doing well and more so, is alright!!    Thank you all for your TPU support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Well slightly later than I'd hoped (damn Youtube videos and cars!!) but here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 26th October 2022....









Well there we are for another amazing FAH day!!  Wow that man @jellyrole is absolutely smashing it out for TPU and its helping massively to our daily total!!  We are making some extremely good points and I'm seriously over the moon with how we are going with our contribution!!  Outstanding work from everyone!!  Well done!!  Hope you are all doing well and are OK!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

And here goes for the FAH Pie Stats for the 27th October 2022!!....









And for the milestones today!!......

@jellyrole !!!!  600,000,000!!!!          

Outstanding work from you sir, so on behalf of the team, massive thank you and respect for the serious damage and help you are giving us with your army of monster cards!!    Absolutely massive thank you's to everyone contributing as always as we couldn't do this alone at all.....  I'm just in awe from everyone contributing, massive  to you all !!   Until the next time!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Well as it was a good time, here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 28th October 2022!!









Amazing efforts everyone, well done indeed!!     I hope you are all doing well and are OK??  Well best get on with the other updates already, amazing work everyone as always!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

Here we go everyone for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 29th October 2022....









Another outstanding day everyone, I hope you are all having a great day!!    I have a feeling we'll be seeing a few milestones and stoners coming up soon!!   
Have a great day everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Apologies everyone for the lack of updates recently, was hoping to get some updated last night but that turned into early to bed...  Here we go for some more updates now though, FAH Pie Stats for the 30th October 2022.....









And now for a milestone I have missed and massively apologetic for!!.....

@thebluebumblebee !!!!  600,000,000!!!!           

Massive well done's mate, so sorry I'd missed it for you   I've gone back a couple weeks and I couldn't see you mentioned, had to sort that out!!  Anyways, amazing day of contributions as always everyone, brilliant work indeed!!   Keeping on folding!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

And here goes for the FAH Pie Stats for the 31st October 2022!!









And another great day everyone for the support and contributions!!  Outstanding work!!    I think we have been spoilt rotten with @jellyrole's massive contributions for the last few weeks, but still above and beyond like so many members pushing past 1 million, 2 million and higher points each day, it makes so much of a difference even with 10 members doing it but when everyone is pushing great numbers, I can't help but be impressed  

Maybe we should do a giveaway with some GPUs......  (Food for thought..... )

Take care everyone, massive thanks for the support as always..  Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

And here we go for the 1st November 2022 update for FAH Pie Stats......









As always you all never disappoint!!  Great work again everyone, really great work   

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Weather here has sucked today, rain and cloud all day plus being ill hasn't helped as I've had no PCs on hardly at all today... Ugh....  Still, here we go!!    Hopefully everyone will be back again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, stats for the FAH Pie for the 2nd November 2022!!!!









And we have a milestone and stoner to announce as well!!.....

@_antares ??!!         

Not sure if they are part of the forum members/under a different name, but please let us know so we can tag you in future milestones you'll pass    Great work everyone, I hope you are all doing well and are OK today?? Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## jellyrole (Nov 5, 2022)

I decided to stop folding on the 4090 until I get my CableMod cable to skip the adapter. I took mine apart and everything looks good but I don't want to risk anything.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2022)

jellyrole said:


> I decided to stop folding on the 4090 until I get my CableMod cable to skip the adapter. I took mine apart and everything looks good but I don't want to risk anything.


TOTALLY understandable!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

Am so sorry guys for the lack of updates last few days, got to see my eldest daughter for the first time in 3 months the weekend and have just about got some time to update everything now, so I'll get things sorted today    Massive apologies for being crap!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

Well finally, here we go for a mass update for FAH Pie Stats, this time for the 3rd November 2022.....










And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.............

@TheoneandonlyMrK !!  600,000,000!!!!           

I think I might have been off a few days with this one so apologies for that but I'd rather update it asap!!   I hope everyone else is doing well and is OK??   Well here's too a mass of updates so here goes as I better get my ass in gear    Here's to you guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

Here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 4th November 2022!!.........









Well now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....  
@_Antares_ !!??  500,000!!!!   

Well done to our stoner for the day and massive thanks to everyone who has contributed today, thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

And here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 5th November 2022.......









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day.....

@_Antares_ !!!!  1,000,000!!!! 

Well another day and another great day from everyone here at TPU!!     Outstanding everyone, well done indeed    I hope everyone is doing well today, here's hoping that you all are!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats 6th November 2022!!.....









And here we go for some milestones and stoner updates!!

@FenriX !!  20,000!!  
@_Antares_ !!!!   2,000,000!!   
@jellyrole !!!!  800,000,000!!    

Wow well that was a busy day!!      Welcome to our newest member, @FerniX!!   Hope you enjoy your time at TPU!!  Well done everyone brilliant work for today!!     Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2022)

And here we are finally for the last update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 7th November 2022.....









And now for some milestones and stoners for the day!!  

@FenriX !!??  50,000!!  

Well another day and some more milestones and wow what a busy day for everyone!!   Congrats to our stoner and well done to all contributing to the team as always!!     Wow this is gonna take a little while to get updated, so I'd best get a move on!!   Apologies for being slow, there's a lot to do!!     I'll get on


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Well here we go for an early update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 8th November 2022!!!









Another brilliant day everyone, well done indeed!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK??   Hope to see everyone again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

Well hello everyone, I hope that you are all well and OK    Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th November 2022....









Well another cracking day everyone, well done indeed!!     Some great scores there for the day and nice turn out from our amazing members    Nice to see we are still getting great support from our members, great work indeed    Right on to the next update!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 10th November 2022!!









Another great day everyone, well done indeed!!  
Here's hoping to see you all again soon, hope you've had a good day


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, FAH Pie Stats for the 10th November 2022!!









Well done everyone, great work for today!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is alright  
Hope your weekend is all going well    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, I hope that you're well and OK...  Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 12th November 2022....









Well another outstanding day for the TPU team as always, well done everyone!    Outstanding as ever!!   Amazing work everyone, well done!!  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow    I hope you've had a great weekend, take care everyone, hopefully see you tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

Well everyone, here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 13th November 2022!!









Great work everyone!!  Very nice contribution today indeed!!    Excellent work everyone     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Great work everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2022)

Here we go for an earlier than usual FAH Pie Stats update!!   Here are the results for the 14th November 2022!!









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day!!...........

@_Antares_ !!??    9,000,000!!!!               

Well done to our stoner for the day @Antares ??!!  Flying up the stats with an impressive 9 million point milestone!!     Congrats man!!  
I see we are up a couple of people as well with our member numbers, so its just even better!!    I really hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!    On to the next update and I hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2022)

Well here we are for a few updates, here we go for the 16th November 2022 for the FAH Pie Stats....









And now for our milestones and stoners for the day....

@jellyrole !!!!  900,000,000!!!!                              

Outstanding results there @jellyrole, I think your 4090 is up and running again     Amazing work mate, I'm sure we'll see you flying past that 1,000,000,000 points marker very soon!!  Outstanding effort everyone as always, please do carry on as you are all doing, amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2022)

And now for the FAH Pie Stats for the update of the 16th November 2022....









And holy hell we are flying again!!    55 million points in one day is outstanding everyone, thank you all so much!!    Outstanding work everyone, very much well done and thank you as always!   Take care and I hope to see you all again real soon!!     On to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

Here we are ladies and gents for a FAH Pie Stats up date for the 17th November 2022!!!









What another amazing day of contributions!!     Outstanding work every and as of late, @jellyrole just smashing out the points!!  Awesome work man!!  I need a bigger solar array to push too much more!    It's getting very dark and rainy a lot of the time now in the UK,  sucks for the solar and more so, my contributions!   

Still, massively proud of everyone helping the team and can't thank you enough!!  Please head over to the Kreij thread for a giveaway we are going to run hopefully to get sorted out for Christmas!!    Hope to see you all again soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

Well here we go for a quick update for a couple days, so I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Here's the FAH Pie Stats for the 18th November 2022...









Great work everyone, very nice contributions today!!     I hope everyone is having a good weekend so far??  I'd best get on to the next update, but hopefully get to see you all there


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

Here goes for the FAH Pie Stats for the 19th November 2022....











And now for the milestones and Stoners for the day.....

@jellyrole !!!!  1,000,000,000!!!!          

Great work from our stone @jellyrole !!  Outstanding milestone to hit!!  Can't wait to see your next milestone!!  Take care everyone, I hope that you are all OK!!  Until the next update...


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2022)

Here we go guys and gals for an FAH Pie Stats update for the 20th November 2022........









Here we go for the Milestones and Stoners for the day!!

@dark2099 !!  90,000,000!!!!                   

Well done everyone for a great days contributions!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Must get done quickly but I'll be back later tonight!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2022)

Here we are guys and gals, another update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 21st November 2022.....









Another great day everyone, great contributions!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK??  I'll be working away for a couple days tomorrow and Thursday but I'll be trying to get the stats up as soon as I can  

I hope everyone is having a good day!!  Take care and I'll hopefully see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone with another quick  update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 22nd November 2022....









Another great day from everyone contributing!!     Well done indeed!!  Amazing work as always, can't praise you enough for all the support you all give the TPU team     Take care everyone, I hope you are all doing well and having a great day


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2022)

Well here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 23rd November 2022.....









And here we go for our FAH Pie Milestones and stoners for the day....
@80-watt Hamster !!  400,000,000!!!!     

Well done to our lone stoner today!!  Great work as always and we hope to see you back again soon!!  
Great job today everyone, hope you are all well and doing OK.  Hope to see you all again soon enough!!  Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2022)

Evening ladies and gents, here we go for another FAH Pie Stats for the 24th November 2022!!









Great day everyone, great scores!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope we can get a little sun soon, the wet weather isn't the most fun and nice here!!  Take care everyone, see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2022)

Well here goes for an earlier than normal update for FAH Pie Stats for the 25th November 2022!!









Great work again everyone!     Very nice solid scores and contributions today!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  After all, it is the weekend!!   Hope to see you all back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2022)

Here we are ladies and gents for todays FAH Pie Stats update for the 26th November 2022....









Great work everyone today, a few less members today but still an amazing contribution as always     Thank you all so much for the continued support!!  On to the next update then!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2022)

Well ladies and gents, I hope that you are all doing well and are OK on this lovely Monday ....   Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 27th November 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day .....

@XZero450 !!!!  9,000,000,000 !!!!            

Amazing effort and score from @XZero450 for hitting that milestone, you are the highest scoring member of our team, massively outstanding work there!!  Well done indeed   
Well done to everyone else for their contributions as well, awesome work as always   

Great work everyone, take care and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2022)

Well here we are again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 28th November 2022.....










Well done everyone for today   Good day as always!!   Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update and day     Take care everyone, all the best!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2022)

Well here we go after an interesting day!!  FAH Pie Stats for the 29th November 2022!!









Nice work everyone, great contributions as always!!     It's been utterly pants here for sun the last few days for weather, over cast and sodding foggy!!    How am I gonna get some decent free solar power from that?!?! lol

Still, you guys and gals are all amazing, so your doing such great work    Hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2022)

Well here we are again for another quick update since I've been caught up with being busy as always, here we go for the 30th November 2022 FAH Pie Stats.....









Great work today everyone, great contributions as always and some amazing numbers too     Awesome stuff everyone!!     Best get on with the next one....


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2022)

Here we go again for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 1st December 2022!!









Another great day everyone, well done for the great contributions


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we are again everyone for another FAH Pie Stats update for the 2nd November 2022!!









A little lower today than yesterday for the points but still a great days work from all 11 members    Well done indeed!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Trying to get a heads start this evening so figured get the pie done early!!    Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2022)

Well ladies and gents, because its a Sunday and such, I thought I'd make an effort and get these updates done early    So here we go!!   I hope everyone is having a good and relaxing weekend off!!  (Hopefully your off too!!)  Here's our FAH Pie Stats for the 3rd December 2022!!









And my sincere apologies, yesterday, I missed out some milestones for FAH so here we are as a re-cap today!!

@sLowEnd !!  200,000!!  30th November 2022!!            
@sLowEnd !!  700,000!!             
@_Antares_ ??!!  20,000,000!!  

Apologies and congrats to both of our stoners today for FAH!!     I'll double check back and make sure I update as @sLowEnd has recently joined the team and apologies but I'd completely missed that     Great day everyone, I hope everyone is alright and well!!     Take care and I'll hopefully get to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2022)

Well here we are again when the going is good, I'll get myself in gear and get pie updated!!    Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 4th December 2022!!!









Another good day everyone, nice work!!     A new friendly face at the top of our charts today @newtekie1 !!   Congrats man!!  I hope everyone else has had a good day and is alright?!  Well I'll crack on updating, thank you for everyone contributing as always!   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 5, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we are again when the going is good, I'll get myself in gear and get pie updated!!    Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 4th December 2022!!!
> 
> View attachment 273144
> 
> ...



Holy shizz, 2nd place.... 

*cough* I mean, er, congrats @newtekie1!   

(Whew, saved it.)


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2022)

Here we are again everyone, FAH Pie Stats for the 5th December 2022.....









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!

@BlackSun59 !!  200,000,000!!           

Great work from our stoner today @BlackSun59 !! We hope to see you again soon enough for the next update!!   Great work today everyone, that top three looking very close and awesome to say the least!!  Team TPU never disappoints whatsoever!!  

Well best get on and get updating the rest of the days stats!     Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we go for an FAH Pie Stats update for the 6th December 2022!









Great work everyone, well done indeed     Some nice scores there for sure today, please do keep up the great work your all doing!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello again everyone, here we are for another round of daily updates for our TPU folding team..  Here we are for the FAH Pie Stats for the 7th December 2022!!









And here we are for the Milestones and Stoners for the day....
@_Antares_ ??!!              

Great work to our stoner for the day and everyone who had contributed as well!!   Great stuff everyone!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope everyone will be around again tomorrow for another update    Take care everyone, hope to see you soon


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

Here we are again everyone for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 8th December 2022..............









And now for the milestones and stoners for the day!!.....

@Captain skyhawk ??!!  7,000,000!!   
@_Antares_ ??!!  30,000,000!!!!                

Great work from our two Stoners today and great work indeed from everyone who's contributed to the team today as well     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   I hope everyone has had or is having a good Friyay!!    Take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2022)

Here we go again everyone for an earlier than usual update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th December 2022!!









Great work everyone today for their contributions to FAH   @Jstn7477 flying ahead of us today    Awesome efforts everyone, great work indeed!!  
I've even been a little crazy last night and left on one of my PC crunching and folding over night as the conservatory was soooooo cold, I thought best give it some heat in there!!!   This morning wasn't so bad, so going to do the same again tonight as I don't want anything breaking   Plus you know, cancer crunching and warming up the place, kills two birds with one stone lol    Bit of a pricey way to do it (should have put a bigger radiator in there!!  Conservatories just so cold with all the windows and no real insulation..... ) so hopefully this will help  

Anyways, great work as always everyone, hope you are all enjoying yourselves on this lovely Saturday and I hope to see you all again soon!!     Maybe tomorrow??....


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

Here we go for a surprisingly very early update for everyone for the FAH Pie Stats for the 10th December 2022!!









@sLowEnd !!!!  900,000!!!!            

Great work from our lone stoner today for surpassing their next milestone and I hope to see some more members passing their next milestones soon too!!    We all do amazing work here at TPU for Folding At Home and I can't thank you all enough for the support and help that you give 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!  Its a bit cold in the UK, tis why I've decided to get my folding on a bit more of late so hopefully I'll be helping a bit more than normal too!!  

As always everyone, amazing effort and work, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2022)

Here we are everyone for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 11th December 2022!!









I couldn't see any milestones today, but I think we'll have a few tomorrow!!   So as always awesome work everyone, really great job and contribution looking amazing today   @Jstn7477 looking amazing out there with just over 9 million points today!!     I'm wondering where @jellyrole might have been hiding for a little while....

Still, great job everyone, 16 members today as well!!  Even better     Take care everyone and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2022)

Here we go for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 12th December 2022!!









@sLowEnd !!  900,000!!           
@_Antares_ ??!!  40,000,000!!! 
@hat !!!  60,000,000!!!!  

Firstly, great work to our amazing stoners for the day and well done for the milestones !!  
Hope we can all see you back again soon safe and sound and surpassing more milestones!!     Great work today everyone very nice score indeed!!  Not far from 31,500,000 points for the day either, outstanding!!     Time to get cracking on with the other updates    Hope you are all OK, take care and see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2022)

Here we go everyone with a quick update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 13th December 2022......









Amazing work everyone    It seems we are definitely pushing forward nicely !!  @Jstn7477 over 11m points today and that's amazing !!  @newtekie1 as well pushing nearly 5m points as well!  Amazing work there guys!!  The top 7 members hitting over 2 million points as well, just brilliant!! 

17 members today as well to our contributing TPU team, great work everyone!!     Really are making a difference I'm sure!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2022)

Here we are again everyone, 14th December 2022 for our FAH Pie Stats update............









Well there we go, another great day from our FAH team!!     16 members contributing away as always     I think we are having some amazing days so massive respect to everyone taking part in this     I hope everyone is doing well and is alright?? Hope to see you again in the next one     Take care


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2022)

Well here we are for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 15th December 2022!!









@sLowEnd !!  1,000,000!!     
@_Antares_ ??!!  50,000,000!!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!  Congrats guys!!    Nice to see people progressing up the chain!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!   All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2022)

Well here we are everyone for another great FAH Pie Stats update for the 16th December 2022!!









@phill !!  1,000,000,000!!   

Well another great day for everyone and I must say I'm very happy to have hit my milestone of 1 billion points today as I was hoping to do so before Christmas or the new year but seems with the cold weather it was worth leaving it on   

Might notice a bit of a drop in my scores but I will do my best to get at least some points on the board as often as I can    It's been brilliant for so many points going on the board!!   Well done everyone for the support and the help as always for the team.  Can't wait for tomorrow to see what everyone can manage!!     All the best everyone, take care and hoping you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2022)

Congratulations Phill!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Congratulations Phill!


Thank you sir!!    I was hoping to get there by the end of the year but earlier is never a bad thing    Here's to the next 1,000,000,000 points


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2022)

Well as I've got Isabelle with me for a few days and such, I thought whilst they are all busy with their nails and painting, I'd get some pie done!!   Here we are for the 17th December 2022 stats for FAH !!









Well nice work everyone, seems our points dropped a little bit yesterday but never the less doing very well    I hope everyone is doing well and is having/going to have a great weekend!!      Take care everyone and hopefully get to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2022)

Well guys and gals, here we are for the 18th December 2022 FAH Pie Stats update!!









Nice work again everyone!!     I hope everyone has had a good Monday today??  Been a fairly dull and wet one here but hopefully that will be a good thing as its coming up Christmas soon enough!!  Take care everyone and hope you are all OK!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2022)

Well here we are for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 19th December 2022!!  









Amazing work everyone for today, hope you are all doing well??   It seems @Jstn7477 is smashing it with over 11 million points today and @Norton seems to be about half way behind with @newtekie1 hot on his heels!!  Wow what a team we have!!     14 members strong today and we've managed over 38 million points, utterly amazing!!    Great work everyone!!

Best get on with my other jobs now but will catch you all again tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

Apologies guys and gals, bit behind the times yesterday, so quick updates today for FAH and we should be good.  Early morning shifts suck when you don't get up well in the mornings!!  

So, here we go for the 20th December 2022 FAH Pie Stats!!










@Jstn7477 !!  8,000,000,000!!!!  

An amazing milestone there from @Jstn7477 !!   Massive congrats there sir!!  
Everyone else putting in a great showing as always, massive thanks to you to!!   17 members today as well, brilliant effort!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

Well here we are quickly for todays update, 21st December 2022 for our FAH Pie Stats update!!









An amazing day today everyone, massive well done!!    Less members than we had yesterday but over 40,000,000 points for the day!!  Outstanding everyone!! 
Very great day for everyone contributing, very well done everyone!!     Best get a move on or else I'll be asleep on the keyboard!!    Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Well not quite this morning but time for me to get a move on and get all the days missed updated, so apologies for a fast update but these days its all I have time for sadly 

FAH Pie Stats for the 22nd December 2022!!









Well there we are for another great day of FAH!!   Great work everyone, nearly the top 11 members hitting over 1 million points each, impressive guys and gals!!      Keep up the amazing work everyone, take care !!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 23rd December 2022!!









@Captain Skyhawk ??!!  8,000,000!!               
@_Antares_ ??!!  70,000,000!!  

Great work everyone again and more so to our two stoners for today hitting their milestones!!    Amazing effort and work there guys, well done indeed!! 
Hope everyone is having had a great day today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

And here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 24th December 2022!!









Great work everyone for today, Christmas Eve and I hope everyone is having and having had a great day today??   Presents and everything wrapped and ready for the big day??  Doesn't feel like it from this side of the pond sadly for some reason but I hope everyone has a great and well deserved break     Take care FAH team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

Apologies guys got caught up with Mission Impossible 3, 4 and 5 last night and at 2am, thought better than trying to put up pie!!    Here we go tho for the 25th December 2022 FAH Pie Stats update!!









And for the milestones and stoners for the day!!

@Redtoad ??!!  100,000!!          
@_Antares_ ??!!  70,000,000!!  

Great work from our two stoners for hitting their milestones!!      And also welcome to the team @Redtoad !!??   Please do let us know your forum name if you have joined and I'll make sure to tag you!   
Great work from everyone else giving some massively lovely scores today, @Jstn7477 @XZero450 @Norton @freeagent @ThePutzer !!??   Amazing work there, but to be honest, everyone who contributed today has been amazing!!     Man what a day!!  Hope to see you all back again for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

And here we go for the 26th December update for the FAH Pie Stats!!









Great work everyone another smokingly good day again!!  Outstanding!!   TPU members never disappoint with the contributions on any of the groups we run!  Well everyone, I've got a few more to update rather quickly so I'm going to do my best and get updating!!     Take care you awesome bunch of people!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

Well here we are again with another FAH Pie Stats update for the 27th December 2022...









And there we have another great day from TPU!!  Great work everyone, @Jstn7477 hitting the top spot again with over 12 million points for the day!  Outstanding!!     Great job everyone, hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2022)

Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 28th December 2022!!









Well done everyone     Great day again today!!    It seems we are just smashing the points out at every chance we get, amazing!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Maybe we'll be hot on the heels of a few teams soon enough!!  





Just for anyone interested  
Keep up the amazing work TPU!!     Hope to see you all back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2022)

Well whilst I have 5 minutes, I figure I may as well get these finally done and updated!   So without further waiting, here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 29th December 2022!!









@sLowEnd !!  2,000,000!!               

Great work from our stoner today and the team as well, impressive work everyone!!   Nice solid day of contributions as always, very nicely done!!
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!     Hope everyone is taking it easy since its close to the end of the year...   Hope to see you all again soon enough, ladies and gents hope that you have a good one!!


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2022)

Here we are everyone for a very swift update for today as I've people coming over, thought now is the time!!    Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 30th December 2022!!









@johnspack !!  3,000!!!           
@Redtoad  ??!!  100,000!!!  
@80-watt Hamster !!   500,000,000!!!!  

Great work from our stoners today!    Great to see a new member as well, @johnspack with us!!    I hope everyone has an amazing and safe New Years!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2023)

Here's we go for the last update for the 2022, FAH Pie Stats for the 31st December 2022!!









@_Antares_ ??!!   80,000,000!!      

Great work from our stoner today and well done to everyone else!!    It seems our @Jstn7477 has been killing it at the top again, nearly 10 million points again for the day!!  Great work there and at nearly 12 members managing to hit over 1 million points themselves, its brilliant work everyone!! 

I hope everyone has an amazing 2023!!     See you all again soon I hope!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Well here we go everyone, a bit of a throw back before I post up the scores for the first day of 2023....  

Our First Day in 2022....





And here we have a screen grab (hopefully that looks better than that one I've just posted!!) for the first day of 2023......





Well there we are...  from 46 billion points to over 60 billion in a year, now I don't think that's bad going do you??  
Lets see where 2023 gets us too eh??  Onward we go!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Well here we are everyone, our first days stats for 2023 for FAH Pie Stats...  









Not a bad start at all, I think!!  Great work everyone!!     Here's hoping everyone has recovered from New Year and is doing well and OK!!    Take care everyone, best get a move on as always


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Well here we are again everyone for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 2nd January 2023!!









Well there we are everyone, another great day from everyone here !!     Outstanding work as always, thank you all for contributing to our amazing TPU team!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to catch you all tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2023)

Well here we are ladies and gents for a FAH Pie Stats update for the 3rd January 2023!!









Well done everyone for a great day!!   @Jstn7477 hitting over 11.5 million points for the day as well, outstanding!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Onwards we go to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2023)

Here we are again for the FAH Pie Stats update for the 4th January 2023!!









@freeagent !!!!  300,000,000 !!!!              

Apologies to @freeagent I should have updated it sooner for his milestone (I think yesterday) but I hope that I've at least righted the wrong there!!  I do miss FreeDC FAH Pie Stats as they always showed the time we had managed to pass our milestones and such, Extreme forums one doesn't, so apologies again!

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK?   I'm feeling better tonight than I did last night, always a nice thing    Just hope everyone is well and doing OK!   Speak to you soon everyone!


----------



## freeagent (Friday at 12:19 AM)

All good my man, no worries! The Torrent is good for GPU folding in case anyone was wondering 

The hotspot is usually between 73-75c at +125/750 and GPU fans at 75.. works good 

Edit:

GPU is usually around 325w..


----------



## phill (Friday at 7:14 PM)

Well here we are again with the FAH Pie Stats for the 5th January 2023!!  









Another great day everyone, well done indeed!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  I hope everyone has had a good day and has a great weekend!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Saturday at 2:39 PM)

Well here we are everyone for a fairly early update for the FAH Pie Stats for the 6th January 2023!!!......









Well there we are for another good day!!  I believe the scores are a little lower this time around as I never collected the data late enough (kinda tired so I wussed out and went to be for a change!  ) but I'm sure everyone had managed a higher score than what's above...  I mean it does currently show our 24 hour production average at being 38 million points and some change....  I think we can say we are doing bloody well  

Still, I trust that everyone is having a good day so far and I hope that your weekends are all going swimmingly well, you take care and I hope to catch you in the next one!


----------



## phill (Sunday at 10:04 PM)

Here we are ladies and gents with a FAH Pie Stats update for the 7th January 2023!!









Well there we have it, another great days work again by Team TPU!!     I hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend??     I'd hope to see everyone again soon for another update  : D   Take care everyone, enjoy those days off!!


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 12:46 AM)

Apologies guys and gals, got caught up with Plants VS Zombies      Here we are though for the FAH Pie Stats for the 8th January 2023!!









And now for our Milestones and Stoners!!

@_Antares_ ??!!  90,000,000!!           
@thebluebumblebee !!!!  700,000,000!!!!  

Apologies Mr @thebluebumblebee for not mentioning your milestone sooner, I think I was blind or stupid or stupid and blind, whichever but hopefully that's all caught up now!!    I hope both stoners are doing well and OK for the milestones they have been able to hit!!  Great work indeed!! 

I hope everyone else is doing alright as well??  Another great day guys and gals!!  Hope to see you in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 11:08 PM)

Hey guys and gals, I hope everyone is doing well and having a good day?!?   Here we go for the FAH Pie Stats for the 9th January 2023.....









What another great day today is for Team TPU and well, knocking towards the door of 35 million points for the day as well, outstanding!!     I hope everyone is alright and OK!   Hope to see you back again for another update tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)

Well here we are again everyone, the FAH Pie Stats update for the 10th January 2023!!









And we have a stoner for our milestones today as well!!

@Fiterius ??!!           

Good work from our new member @Fiterius!!!  Great to have you on board, we hope to see you back again real soon for your next milestone!!   
Everyone else another fanstatic day, nearly 31 million points for the day as well, that's great work!!  





It seems we have our work cut out to get to our next conquest!!  1.3 months..... 
See you all again soon everyone, take care and hope you are all doing well and OK today!!


----------

